#ubuntu+1 2007-09-17
<darrend> hi
<darrend> I have an odd problem with gutsy (tribe5 + up-to-the-minute updates)..
<darrend> when playing games like bzflag, it works ok once, but after I quit and restart it, my X session dies and drops back to GDM login (xserver resets)
<darrend> if I then switch to a different VT, the machine locks completely - hard reboot required
<darrend> how do i begin to troubleshoot this? :)
<darrend> this behaviour is completely reproducable every time on this machine
<yipe> man that's a great game....
<mks2007> hey i've just installed gutsy gibbon tribe 5 hoping to see compiz but it's not working. it comes with tribe 5, right? i have extra effects enabled and my nvidia card drivers working. any ideas?
<user01> is it just me or are the gutsy daily cd builds bigger than a standard cd?
<user01> arent standard cds 700 mb ?
<user01> this says 709 mb
<Xero> user01, ISOs are bigger than the actual CD, I think.
<Xero> Once burned, they're less than that.
<hydrogen> or they may be bigger
<user01> xero -- nero wouldnt let me burn it
<Xero> user01, then complain to someone higher up.
<user01> im not complaining just pointing out :)
<user01> ill just download tribe5 and have it download the updates i guess
<Xero> user01, that;s what I did.
<Xero> Dailys are usually pretty broken anyway.
<user01> i burned it to a dvd but apparently the drive cant read dvd+r
<pygi> gnomefreak: didnt I just do a great thing :-/
<ShackJack> Hi all - I have a external USB drive mounted (manually in fstab - for some reason doesn't automount USB) and I can access it by mount point @ /media/External, but for some reason the drive doesn't show in nautilus as another drive - any thoughts?
<ShackJack> I should clarify - I mean external USB hard drive (not key)
<ShackJack> Hi - anyone? I can read and write to it fine and the fstab and mount folder perms set exactly (AFAIK) as an internal HD - it just won't show in nautilus...
<ShackJack> Come on over from #ubuntu and help me out ;)
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> I'm having a rather odd problem with all of my fullscreen games - the mouse will randomly "jump" to the top-left corner of the screen. Any ideas on what might cause this?
<d4rkmonkey> contrast83 does it only do that in games?
<contrast83> Yep
<d4rkmonkey> do you have desktop effects on?
<contrast83> Nope
<d4rkmonkey> Are they 3D games?
<contrast83> Yeah
<d4rkmonkey> Do you have any other 3D programs that you could play around with to see if the same thing is happening?
<d4rkmonkey> Thats the only thing I can think of...
<contrast83> Hrmm... Just checked in KSysGuard and Compiz/Emerald are running even though I turned them off. BRB
<ShackJack> Hi - anybody on my hard drive question - can't see drive in Nautilus (besides at mount point) but it's there... anyone?
<contrast83> No dice. :-\
<ShackJack> Why wouldn't nautilus show a drive on the desktop or in Computer if it is mounted?
<Tsukasa_> hey how come there is a linux-386 but not a linux-686
<ShackJack> C'mon anyone? This seems like something someone should know (as long as that someone isn't me)...
<contrast83> ShackJack: Did you try manually reloading the media?
<ShackJack> ShackJack: You mean like mounting, unmount, yeah a bunch...
<contrast83> No, like ejecting and re-inserting
<ShackJack> This is an USB hard drive...
<d4rkmonkey> unplugging and re-plugging in...?
* d4rkmonkey smacks face with hand
<Taos> I've installed a fresh gutsy t5 from cd and tried to set up an ldap client.  When I reboot the machine, I get an infinite loop on boot of not being able to connect to my ldap server
<ShackJack> d4rkmonkey: Yep...
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<Taos> my suspicion is, the network is not up yet so it just hangs there trying to find an ldap servier
<Taos> oh, sorry, didn't introduce myself, I was sent here from the regular ubuntu channel
<Taos> anybody run into something like the above?
<ShackJack> What's vexing is the mount folder perms are exactly the same as an internal HD that shows up and I can access the drive by it's mount point/// fstab is also the same - should it be different for a USB drive?
<ShackJack> My gutsy is not automounting any USB drives it seems ATM... It will mount the camera but not any USB keyys and certainly not this USB drive - any thoughts (though I cna manually mount the drive - just no icon in nautilus)
<d4rkmonkey> ShackJack system>preferences>removeable drives and media
<d4rkmonkey> ?
<ShackJack> d4rkmonkey: Both the relevant option are checked... mount when inserted. etc,,,
<d4rkmonkey> ShackJack ok, I'm not sure what else to do then, does it auto mount when you start up with it plugged in?
<ShackJack> This is maddening...
<ShackJack> d4rkmonkey: No, not when I start it up and not if I plug unplug...
<d4rkmonkey> No idea then... sorry
<ShackJack> d4rkmonkey: I appreciate the help... I just wonder why none of the other 180 ppl supposedly in the room haven't chimed in... (Bitter much ;))
<sandy> anyone help me in installing tapioca in gusty ubuntu
<sandy> anyone help me in installing tapioca in gusty ubuntu
<sandy> anyone help me in installing tapioca in gusty ubuntu
<sandy> anyone help me in installing tapioca in gusty ubuntu
<d4rkmonkey> !spam | sandy
<ubotu> sandy: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<d4rkmonkey> err, I mean..
<d4rkmonkey> !repeat | sandy
<ubotu> sandy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<frostburn> how does gutsy deal with IR devices?  I recall a vanilla install not needing a lirc configuration.
<arooni-mobile> hey folks; i have a contextual menu key on my laptop.... when i push it, nothing happens.  how can i fix this (t61 laptop)  (gutsy)
<d4rkmonkey> arooni-mobile what do you mean contextual menu key?
<sandy> can anyone tell me what is the best player(mp3) like itunes in ubuntu
<d4rkmonkey> Hi Vorian
<d4rkmonkey> sandy I use amarok
<arooni-mobile> d4rkmonkey, i mean it should be equivalent to pushing the right mouse button
<sandy> <d4rkmonkey> is it good
<d4rkmonkey> arooni-mobile oh ok, I have no idea then, sorry.
<d4rkmonkey> sandy yes it is, but there are many that you should try, its all about what you prefer
<sandy> <d4rkmonkey> i need a player like itunes
<d4rkmonkey> sandy iTunes isn't that good.
<d4rkmonkey> sandy go into Applications>Add/Remove and just install a bunch of random music players, and just test them out, choose which one you like most.
<hydrogen> but use Amarok
<hydrogen> because its the best
<d4rkmonkey> hydrogen lol, some people like other things :P
<frostburn> blasphemers
<hydrogen> d4rkmonkey: yea.. those people are foolish gnome zealots who do not deserve to be called linux users at al
* d4rkmonkey likes Amarok the most
<d4rkmonkey> hydrogen I use gnome... and use Amarok...
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> you are only half a zealot then
<hydrogen> a zea?
<hydrogen> or maybe a lot?
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<d4rkmonkey> I prefer gnome, I never really liked KDE
<Vorian> hello d4rkmonkey
<d4rkmonkey> a bit late :P
<sandy> how to change the setting of compiz fusion in gusty
<sandy> <d4rkmonkey> do you know how to change the setting to compiz fusion in gusty
<d4rkmonkey> sandy sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager
<d4rkmonkey> sandy that has a bunch of options
<sandy> ok
<sandy> <d4rkmonkey> couldn't find the package
<d4rkmonkey> sandy sorry, its compizconfig-settings-manager
<sandy> ya its coming now
<sandy> <d4rkmonkey> how to add one more work place
<d4rkmonkey> sandy err, how did you end up with only one work place?
<sandy> d4rkmonkey> there are only two but i need four
<d4rkmonkey> sandy find which compiz option you have controlling switching between workspaces (like the cube or whatever,) click that, and see if theres an option to change the number of workspaces
<sandy> d4rkmonkey> i tried but there are not changing
<d4rkmonkey> sandy then you must have done something wrong, or have some weird bug
<d4rkmonkey> sandy I don't have the time to check right now, I have to finish my english homework
<andrea_> so...now xgl starts in my X
<andrea_> if I do glxinfo it says "direct rendering=NO" however I have the same glxgear values
<andrea_> but compiz-fusion doesn't work neither cedega games
<andrea_> what can I do?
<andrea_> if I disable xgl it works ok
<frostburn> install binaries?
<arooni-mobile> hey folks when i click on an mp3, i think the mplayer plugin starts to load, but it cant playback the file so then the window goes blank......... whats the best solution to play back .mp3s i find when via firefox?
<Tsukasa_> can someone help me figure out a dpkg error
<frostburn> how does gutsy deal with IR devices?  I recall a vanilla install not needing a lirc configuration.
<user01> where are the w32codecs for gutsy?
<frostburn> mplayer site
<m1ke> Having a problem.  It appears apt is broken
<user01> hmmm i see for edgy and feisty not for gutsy
<user01> for w32codecs
<frostburn> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html#binary_codecs
<user01> frostburn: oh it doesnt appear to be a deb
<frostburn> it isn't
<user01> frostburn: there arent win32codecs for vlc?
<user01> frostburn: those say they are only for mplayer
<frostburn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278
<m1ke> apt is giving me this error, http://www1.uploadhut.com/viewimage.php?type=2&id=24975-Screenshot-synaptic.png
<NastyAccident> Big Brother is Watching...
<frostburn> war is peace
<Tsukasa> hey
<Tsukasa> anyone around?
<troy_s> anyone here having dvd playback issues in gutsy?  commercial dvds are refusing to mount with libdvdcss2 installed (via script and packages)
<user01> so basically you just have to dump the contents into /usr/lib/win32?
<frostburn> basically
<m1ke> Does anyone know how to fix this problem, http://www1.uploadhut.com/viewimage.php?type=2&id=24975-Screenshot-synaptic.png
<stdin> m1ke: post the whole of "sudo apt-get -f install" to pastebin
<Tsukasa> http://pastebin.com/m59e34748 <-- can someone take a look at this and help me for a sec?
<Tsukasa> dpkg is crashing out
<arooni-mobile> hey folks.......... i can't play back any .mp4 H.264 content.........  every media player under the sun crashes.... ideas?
<m1ke> stdin, http://pastebin.org/2571
<user01> hmmm nautilus isnt running
<stdin> m1ke: do you have grub installed?
<frostburn> user01, check top, make sure nothing is eating cpu, or run "safe mode" from the login screen and disable stuff in sessions
<user01> and my hard drives on my desktop have disappeared
<m1ke> stdin, yes.  I am dual booting.
<user01> frostburn: top of . . .
<stdin> m1ke: well reinstall the grub package then, it can't find the update-grub script, and that's in the "grub" package
<frostburn> user01, $top
<user01> frostburn: oh thats a useful command
<user01> pid 5432 is nautilus . . . taking up 25% of cpu
<user01> frostburn: that seems like a lot
<user01> frostburn: killed it
<user01> there it goes now
<frostburn> NastyAccident, were you talking about the /. article?
<NastyAccident> No frostburn accidental conversation bit that carried over into too many channels.
<NastyAccident> My sincerest apologies.
<frostburn> http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/09/17/0110219&from=rss =P
<NastyAccident> In that case yes.
<NastyAccident> Good o'l George Orwell.
<user01> wow compiz works a lot better in gutsy
<user01> where do you modify the animations?
<frostburn> how's gutsy, i tried it a few months back and everything seemed broken
<user01> frostburn: well .  . . i cant believe it will be stable by october but it seems to work
<user01> its supposed to be stable by next month right?
<arooni-mobile> i am trying to compile the latest vlc player from source........... is there anything bad about doing:  ./configure; ./make;  ./make install (overwriting older existing vlc player)?
<user01> frostburn: my icons keep disappearing off my desktop
<hydrogen> arooni-mobile: you probably want to use checkinstall
<frostburn> arooni-mobile, have you done apt-get build-dep package?
<user01> does anyone have a aircard 875u?
<user01> what is trackerd?
<user01> my top says its taking 80% of cpu
<user01> now 89%
<user01> 90.3
<frostburn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519035
<user01> oh there is a nice thread on trackerd
<arooni-mobile> configure: error: Could not find libmad on your system: you may get it from http://www.underbit.com/products/mad/. Alternatively you can use --disable-mad to disable the mad plugin.
<arooni-mobile> hydrogen, huh?  checkinstall dont know about thaat
<arooni-mobile> frostburn, that is a great command; jutst ran it
<hydrogen> arooni-mobile: it will keep track of what filsa rrre installed
<hydrogen> so that you can uninstall it cleanly
<hydrogen> in the future
<arooni-mobile> hydrogen, how do i run it
<arooni-mobile> well my goal is to play back h.264 content............. and i'm at my wits end
<arooni-mobile> so i thought compiling vlc from source was best?
<user01> how do i check to see if my aircard was detected and installed?
<user01> lspci?
<frostburn> can do that, or modprobe modulename and then check dmesg
<user01> frostburn: oh cool a howto on my card for gutsy sweeeeet  http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2007/09/14/how-to-use-a-cingular-sierra-wireless-875-card-on-ubuntu-gutsy/
<cdm10> Will there be a GUI for AppArmor in Gutsy (like SuSe has)?
<raknam> i'm having two problems with compiz-fusion: 1) the gnome terminal doesn't show up, it's just a big white box, the same with the sound level image that comes up, and compiz fusion will just close randomly.  any suggestions?
<m1ke> I have an apt error, http://www1.uploadhut.com/viewimage.php?type=2&id=24975-Screenshot-synaptic.png  http://pastebin.org/2571
<Hobbsee> m1ke: do you have grub installed?
<m1ke> Hobbsee, yes I do
<Hobbsee> hm
<Hobbsee> m1ke: what does ls -la /sbin/update-grub say?
<m1ke> mike@mi:~$  ls -la /sbin/update-grub
<m1ke> ls: /sbin/update-grub: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> there's the problem, then.
<Hobbsee> did you happen to remove that file?
<Hobbsee> well, that script?
<m1ke> No.  I pretty much use GUI for most part.
<Hobbsee> m1ke: grab http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/update-grub and move it to /sbin, then run sudo dpkg --configure -a
* Hobbsee wonders why no one else has reported that
<m1ke> does update-grub have a file extension?
<frostburn> $locate update-grub
<user01> as a request . . . koules package hasnt run for me on thinkpad ever since edgy hopefully it will work on final gutsy release this time
<user01> still crashes
<Hobbsee> m1ke: no
<m1ke> Hobbsee, i think I got error again after doing  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<m1ke> same errors as before
<Hobbsee> then ls -la /sbin/update-grub
<Hobbsee> what does it give you?
<m1ke> root@mi:/sbin# ls -la /sbin/update-grub
<m1ke> -rw-r--r-- 1 mike mike 36340 2007-09-17 00:00 /sbin/update-grub
<m1ke> here is the error, http://pastebin.org/2576
<jriley> There's a bug in launchpad that I'm particularly annoyed with.  Is there anything I can do to help with getting the fix from upstream merged?  (bug 133425)
<Hobbsee> m1ke: copy it to /usr/sbin too?
<Hobbsee> that should have worke.d
<Hobbsee> bug 133425
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133425 in f-spot "f-spot refuses to import, System.NullReferenceException: " [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133425
<m1ke> Hobbsee, copy to there too?
<Hobbsee> m1ke: yeah
<jriley> ubotu: Yes, that's the one.  It's apparently been fixed upstream.
<snadge> is it possible to rebuild every ubuntu package with -Os -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -march=i586? :P
<m1ke> Hobbsee, done, what now?
<Hobbsee> m1ke: then try to run the dpkg --configure -a
<Hobbsee> or teh apt-get -f install
<m1ke> does it matter what directory I am in?
<jriley> ubotu: Does "fix committed" mean that I should be able to install the fix via apt, or just that it's fixed in source control?
<Hobbsee> m1ke: no
<Hobbsee> jriley: er, more the latter.  ie, it's fixed in a new version, which isnt here yet
<jriley> Hobbsee: So, all I do then is wait?  And if I'm particularly annoyed, checkinstall my own version in the meantime?
<m1ke> Hobbsee, I tried both commands and got here. Here is my -f install output.   http://pastebin.org/2578
<user01> how do you add libdvdcss2 on gutsy?
<Hobbsee> [15:13]  <ajmitch> good for him, I'm going to go home soon & will test there before I upload
<Hobbsee> jriley: ^
<Hobbsee> he's looking for testers - or at least, when he gets home
<jriley> Hobbsee: I'd be happy to test it.
<jriley> Hobbsee: I've got a good ~500 pictures to import and cull.
<Hobbsee> cool
<m1ke> Hobbsee, so what do you think to fix the problem?
<user01> seveas doesnt have libdvdcss up yet
<jriley> Hobbsee: What's the best way for me to get in touch with ajmitch when he gets home?
<jriley> Just hang around here?
<Hobbsee> m1ke: i'd run the update-grub manually, then mangle the postinst, i think.
<Hobbsee> unsure exactly how
<stdin> m1ke: just looked, /sbin/update-grub is not +x, that would be the problem
<m1ke> chmod update-grub  a+x ?
<stdin> I think "sudo chmod +x /sbin/update-grub /usr/sbin/update-grub" should do it
<stdin> /sbin/update-grub normally calls /usr/sbin/update-grub
<m1ke> I think the fixed it.    No error.  Should I reboot now?
<Hobbsee> stdin: oh, good point!
* Hobbsee hadnt thought of that
<m1ke> rebooting
<m1ke> Systems now appears to be updated.  Thanks you Hobbsee and stdin
<stdin> :)
<Hobbsee> no problem
<m1ke> Any reason why I didn't have update-grub in the first place?
<m1ke> This may be totally off topic, but zsnes and nes emulator reboots X when I attempt to run applicaiton
<m1ke> i was wondering if it is a Gutsy issue
<RAOF> m1ke: You're using nvidia, and running desktop effects/compiz.  Welcome to the non-xgl-using club.
<m1ke> how did you know that RAOF
<RAOF> Because bug #130325 is both common, and has a destinctive MO :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[nvidia-glx]  3D GL apps crash X when using compiz due to unmaked ABI change (gutsy)" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130325
<m1ke> disabled compiz and problem fix. Emulators now work
<m1ke> Thank you guys for being so helpfully.  Only random thing I think I need to tackles is to get my Xbox 360 wireless controller to work on here.
<holycow> hi guys
<holycow> hey whats up with gutsy ... i plug in monitors and x automatically knows their resolution capacities regardless of my settings in xorg?
<holycow> this is on a machine with latest intel chipset
<holycow> using intel new drivers i mean
<qzio> holycow: me too me too!
<holycow> is this the new faultless x stuff working or is it an intel driver capability i didn't know about?
<qzio> well, i have intel 945...
<qzio> new feature
<holycow> its an intel feature?
<holycow> or that x stuff?
<qzio> but i've had alot of problem with it, and im not sure but it's fixed it self..
<qzio> x stuff
<qzio> xrandr or something
<holycow> aha
<qzio> displayconfig-gtk
<holycow> oh this is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<qzio> download displayconfig-gtk
<qzio> if it's not default..
<holycow> i must of enabled it by accident
<qzio> gui configurator for graphic cards and monitors
<qzio> no thats the problem, im sure i've not enabled it. And it still fucked up my system
<holycow> my gnome resolution switcher just automatically shows monitors resolution capabilities
<holycow> this is beyond amazing
<qzio> spent 1+ days trying to figure out
<holycow> heh
<holycow> now if only windows was this easy
<qzio> if it would work, i would be more then happy, but on  my machine, if i select the intel driver, it'll kick me back to vesa
<holycow> ><
<holycow> >_< even
<holycow> oh really?
<holycow> aha i lucked out then
<holycow> it works here
<qzio> so i deleted my xorg.conf
<qzio> and now it seems like it's the right driver..
<qzio> but again no, because it's slower then before gutsy (i installed feisty)
<rpg> hi evry1
<rpg> What new features will Gutsy have?
<qzio> rpg: alot :)
<holycow> oh i have gutsy
<qzio> holycow: yeah, im also running gutsy at the moment
<rpg> lol, i hav been running since 5.10 and never felt bad about the OS
<qzio> my x was COMPLETELY broken after the updated, so i downgraded to feisty wich ruind .. everything (uninstalled ubunut-desktop for some reason) and then upgraded to gutsy and installed ubuntu-desktop
<rpg> can we upgrade to gutsy
<rpg> now
<holycow> downgraded?
<holycow> you can't downgrade
<qzio> i would say no.
<qzio> holycow: sure you can
<holycow> apt/dpkg aren't designed for that
<qzio> yeah i figured it out the hard way :)
<holycow> :)
<qzio> holycow: you're supposed to be able to downgrade with aptpinning
<holycow> i brought that up with the debian folks long time ago
<holycow> the conversation ended up going through the reasons and ended up with 'file system backups are simply more reliable'
<qzio> and i guess it would work if i just installed ubuntu-desktop
<rpg> Guys I was thinking of building a text only Ubuntu variant, with which Ubuntu distro do you think I should start?
<holycow> i think the basic problem is reverse dependency rollback, and having every version of every package ever released available at all times
<qzio> ubuntu gutsy
<qzio> yeah me too
<qzio> it's just to damn hard
<holycow> rpg: wtf kind of idea is that?
<holycow> uninstall xorg there is your text only ubuntu
<holycow> or get your self debian and install only core
<rpg> holycow: well some people like CLI more than GUI, like me
<qzio> anyways im of for clas. holycow hurray for you! :)
<holycow> rpg: point being, you are effectively on debian.  which means you only haveto install what you want
<holycow> why would you make it a 'project' when you can use dpkg to remove everything you don't need?
<holycow> infact
<holycow> just create some retarded reverse metapackage that uninstalls things according to your preference
<rpg> holycow: ok, so apt should do all the work
<holycow> call it the rpg metapackage
<rpg> ok
<rpg> ...
<holycow> rpg: i don't mean to sound harsh btw :)
<holycow> let me back up
<holycow> it sounds like you are misunderstanding a bit what ubuntu/debian is
<holycow> how much experience do you have with this stuff?
<rpg> since 5.10
<holycow> oh good enough
<holycow> okay so ubuntu is basically debian, they freeze off of unstable every 6 months as  you know
<rpg> See I have built an interface using GNU screen
<holycow> then they add their own polish or whatever
<holycow> but all you need to know is that effectively it is debian
<rpg> check http://screenface.66ghz.com
<holycow> ONLY
<holycow> that it is simply a specific packaging of debian applications
<holycow> because its debian, you can uninstall everything down to the bare core with the package manager
<holycow> so 'creating your own project' out of this is really not anything worth thinking about
<rpg> i think to build a distro which does all common tasks thru Command line
<holycow> its just a few apt-get commands
<holycow> wtf?
<holycow> DEBIAN/UBUNTU DO ALL OF THAT ALREADY
<holycow> ?
<Suurorca> 'install gentoo' </flame> ;p
<holycow> even better
<rpg> gentoo is for  time suckers :P
<rpg> It took me 2hrs 30 mins to compile the kernel
<Suurorca> so? compiling kernel isn't any faster on any other system :P
<nanonyme> too slow cpu ;)
<rpg> nah, i was running on VM
<nanonyme> it doesn't take that long on a modern one
<holycow> bro you don't need no stinkin distro
<Suurorca> ment to say with distro, ofc ;)
<holycow> just remove what you don't want, and create shell scripts to execute what you want
<nanonyme> maybe several dozen minutes
<holycow> and package it up
<rpg> yea, thanks apt
<rpg> :P
<holycow> i've never understood why every noob wants to create their own distro
<rpg> i told you why i want to
<holycow> i wanted to create mine back in the pre sarge days but then mark came along and did exactly what i needed
<Suurorca> it's good practice :p
<holycow> you told me some stupid idea that makes no sense
<holycow> you didn't tell me why :)
<holycow> okay i'm giving you a hard time now for no reason :)
<holycow> hehe
<rpg> check http://screenface.66ghz.com
<Suurorca> and after you've tried it and failed miserably you'll be happy everafter with some regular distro :P
<rpg> i want that to be the default interface
<holycow> screenshot isn't terribly interesting
<holycow> for that you just need some shell scripting
<holycow> i don't understand where 'your distro' comes into the picture
<rpg> i want noobs to run everything from CLI, make it easy for them
<holycow> lol man you are thick
<holycow> why have a frickin distro when you can make ametapackage that uninstalls what you don't want and installs your tools?
<rpg> :P
<holycow> you sound like the dudes that write things like automatix
<rpg> yea, nice idea, will try that out before making one
<holycow> :)
<rpg> holycow: u sound liek the dudes, who ... um... create drivers through reverse engineering :P
<holycow> and please do a PROPER packaging job
<holycow> not some hackass garbage like automatix
<rpg> u hate automatix?
<holycow> hate isn't a strong enough word
<holycow> i want to crack a few ribs on that team
<Suurorca> go read ubuntu teams conclusions about automatix ;p
<rpg> Suurorce: any link?
<holycow> rpg: it comes down to two things:
<Suurorca> there's quite a few reasons to hate it
<Suurorca> rpg, no, go google it ;)
<holycow> a) humbleness to listen to those that actually know and are offering k nowledge
<holycow> and b) working hard to learn as much as  one can
<holycow> i sound like that to people who either or both of those criteria
<rpg> actually so much has been done in the linux world, its hard to spend many years learning
<holycow> query ubotu
<rpg> better start as a noob, contribute, and learn thru bug experiences...
<rpg> so b) isnt viable for most...
<rpg> holycow: u a contribuotr in some projecT?
<holycow> nothing linux related
<rpg> Windows o.o
<holycow> rpg: by everything you are right, there is a better way to phrase that
<holycow> no some web based frameworks and things like that
<rpg> k, the phrase_man speaks :P
<Suurorca> learning to google is definitely the most important skill for a 'nix noob ;)
<rpg> Google -> kiss my regex a%%
<rpg> Computers isnt what it used to be
<Suurorca> what is :P
<rpg> like in the days of Dark Avenger, and Jerusalem.B
<rpg> now people just click and run
<rpg> how noob is that
<Suurorca> I rant a lot about that, too ;P
<holycow> rpg: i don't see how its changed any at all
<holycow> all the same tools and techniques are still available
<holycow> a lot more targets and interesting topicas
<holycow> plus gramma can send email
<rpg> yea, think about programming assembly in 32-bit, or better 64-bit
<holycow> why assembly? why not just do it in machine code?
<Suurorca> and your average joe freaks out if he sees a black box with a blinking cursos ;P
<Suurorca> cursor*
<holycow> the only problem i have with average joe is the same problem i have with noobs
<rpg> haha, the avrage joe... :P gotta search fortune and see some jokes about him
<holycow> bad attitude and an unwillingness to set time asside to learn how to use their tools properly
<rpg> people dont have time holycow, thats one big mistake in your assumption
<holycow> rpg: as i just found out, in gutsy you don't even haveto do any xorg configurations
<Suurorca> wrong. ppl have time, it's the attitude that someone else has the responsibility to make everything ready for them
<holycow> you plug in a monitor and you are givent the resolution settings for that particular monitor
<holycow> i used to think people don't have time
<Suurorca> and they they get upset when no one is willing to spend the time they don't have fixing their problems ;P
<holycow> they do have time, maybe not infinite but if they can find time for porn they shure as hell can find time to learn how to use a computer properly
<rpg> Suurorca: just like people expect superman to save them evrytime right ?!?
<holycow> Suurorca: thats pretty much it
<holycow> Suurorca: they come to the table with the wrong assumptios and wrong expectations
<rpg> holycow: i didnt do any xorg config for 7.04 too...
<Suurorca> rpg, no, like people go to supermarket pick some warm-it-up fastfood and get upset when they only find 1st grade beef and need to learn to cook
<rpg> Suurorca: aaa... thats why people go and buy low quality cooked beef -> Windows
<holycow> yeah i agree with that
<rpg> i compare Ubuntu:Windows = BMW:ice-cream van... only the irony is the ice-cream van is more costly, and the BMW is free...
<Suurorca> :p
<rpg> Such shame people have no brains... or they rarely use it before judgin something
<holycow> thats completely retarded
<holycow> you aren't comparing the same things at all
<Suurorca> now if you'll excuse me, I could sit here all day raning about wittless noobs, but I really ought to drag my ass of to the uni ->
<rpg> holycow: what? how?
<holycow> ubuntu has no more or no less eyecandy/extras than any other distro
<holycow> linux is linux
<holycow> gentoo can have as much eyecandy as ubuntu
<holycow> if you want you can remove everything from ubuntu
<holycow> and have a nice lean mean box with only a few hundred megs of binaries at most
<rpg> holycow: Ok, then can i compare GNU/Linux with BMW
<holycow> much better
<rpg> ^^
<holycow> i'm guessing your an old time hacker just mucking about in ubuntu land for a little bit?
<holycow> that command line interface idea isn't bad at all
<holycow> it could use some sort of interface that ties a whole bunch of comman tasks together
<rpg> ubuntu land is pretty holycow... much prettier than other things... :P
<rpg> packages i'll see into that... if that proves less of a trouble
<rpg> thx
<rpg> bye now, gtg
<holycow> man, i really am an asshole
<holycow> lol
<holycow> ineed to just shut thehell up an dlet you guys do the talking
<holycow> :)
<xsteelwolf_> anyone using intel 4965agn card here?
<mosno> XsteelWolf: meee
<mosno> but im on Feisty with a vanilla kernel
<XsteelWolf> are you able to get it working on gutsy?
<XsteelWolf> vanilla kernel?
<mosno> XsteelWolf: never tried
<XsteelWolf> how did you get it to work on feisty,i tried and it doesn't seems to work
<mosno> holycow: you say you can remove the cruft from ubuntu, but for example what if say the firefox package included all the language packs and you didn't want them? would you have to keep grabbing the deb-src and hacking it out?
<XsteelWolf> ?
<mosno> XsteelWolf: grabbed the drivers and firmware from the manuf's site
<mosno> ie. Intel
<XsteelWolf> iwl-1.0.0.tar.gz right?
<holycow> no, you remove all those packages too
<mosno> umm not sure exactly which i ended up using iwlwifi-1.0.0-1 i think
<holycow> there isn't an easy way to uninstall codependencies
<mosno> or maybve 0.1.10
<mosno> holycow: what if they're part of the package?
<holycow> part of what package? they go out with the one you installed
<XsteelWolf> yea 1,1.0
<XsteelWolf> i can';t get it to work
<holycow> its debian, its as modular as its going to get
<mosno> you basically have to fork the repo afaict
<mosno> like make your own local repo
<holycow> if you want more granularity you either haveto make your own packages or do a gentoo
<mosno> yea i suppose
<holycow> well of course
<mosno> this issue with the langpacks i actualy had in Fedora Core 6, but yea it applies in theory to dpkg/apt
<holycow> yeah totally
<mosno> i'd remove the langpack files from /usr/lib/firefox or whatever, but on next update of firefox they'd be back
<contrast83> Does anyone know what would cause MPlayer to not show up as an option for the player engine in Kaffeine? I'm pretty sure I've got all the relevant packages installed.
<XsteelWolf> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic/source'
<XsteelWolf> make: *** [compatible/kversion]  Error 1
<XsteelWolf> what is this error?
<holycow> mosno: we kinda have the opposite issue here actually
<holycow> things sometimes seem too granular and require too many individual packages
<holycow> from a noobs perspective
<mosno> do you mean for ubuntu/debian in general?
<holycow> of course its the right technical approach
<holycow> in general *nod*
<mosno> as long as i've got /usr/bin/aptitude, bring it on :)
<holycow> heh
<mosno> debian life is hell without it
<mosno> imho
<XsteelWolf> can anyone tell me my error msg?
<mosno> oh and apt-file too
<mosno> that thing rocks
<holycow> what re you talking about?
<holycow> debian is hell?
<holycow> that doesn't sound correct
<mosno> hell without aptitude and apt-file and all that goodness
<holycow> apt is more than fine for debian
<mosno> indeed apt is nice
<mosno> it powers aptitude ;-)
<Daemonik> Hey I renamed /usr/bin/ooffice to /usr/bin/ooffice.bin and saved a script as /usr/bin/ooffice which launches ooffice with a separate gtkrc file because I'm using a dark GTK theme that OpenOffice refuses to play nice with, what's gonna happen when OpenOffice is up dated and I apt-get update this is getting written over?
<contrast83> Ok, weird... It seems the latest version of Kaffeine doesn't allow that as an option. Just downgraded and now MPlayer's right there. :-\
<contrast83> Daemonik: Right, it'll be written over.
<contrast83> Daemonik: I keep a fake root directory in my home folder containing all the files/directories i've made changes to and just copy it to / whenever I need to
<holycow> if you have a spare box you can also setup subversion repos
<holycow> and just restore to whatever point you need
<Nicke> Daemonik, compwiz18: One other way could be to add that to ~/bin instead, and make sure that turns up in $PATH before /usr/bin
<Nicke> (unless it's for more than one user...)
<Daemonik> Thank you contrast83 and Nicke . I'm going to implement your idea Nicke . We're also deploying systems to other offices where many users will be on the machine, I'll stick a .bin directory in /etc/skel/  =).
<Nicke> Daemonik: ah, good luck then :)
<Daemonik> Nicke, So $HOME/.bin/ being listed before /usr/bin means $HOME/.bin/ takes precedent hm?
<Nicke> Daemonik: yeah, the $PATH is searched in turn, unless I'm remembering it completely wrong here :O
<Daemonik> I'm 'bout to find out then, woot
<mosno> Nicke: dont forget about hashed paths in bash
<mosno> type -p commandname
<Daemonik> mosno, Thanks
<Nicke> mosno: Oh.. bash isn't my strong side exactly
<Daemonik> This one kid at my high school thought he was a l33t h4x0r, I asked him what his operating system of choice was to be responded loudly with "windows ex PEE" and some "gangsta" movements of the hands. The source code aware group of ours standing just all smiled at each other. We asked him about a couple things to be responded with "foo isn't my strong side exactly" ha haha
<mosno> XP n**ga, represent
<Daemonik> hellz yes vanilla face
<mosno> dont you hate it when you're white and in love with gangsta rap
<mosno> like me
<holycow> as long as you don't look like your trying to be black
<holycow> its allright
<mosno> some words, no matter how well meaning, you just can't say
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mosno> whoops. sorry
<jussi01> :)
<Daemonik> Way I see it is it doesn't matter, listen to whatever you want.
<mosno> Daemonik started it! :P
<Daemonik> Most "rap" is all targeted towards stupid insecure white kids who go to private schools. I listen to this "rap" on my Ubuntu machine, which I am optimizing for that purpose thus my presence in this channel.
<Daemonik> Right mosno ?
<holycow> Daemonik: thats pretty much it right
<holycow> all that vanilla ice and emminem is sad on that very level
<mosno> tupac was the best
<holycow> ^stuff
<mosno> anyway, offtopic
<Daemonik> I'm distributing some machines with a very heavily modified version of Ubuntu, I got a family friend making some electric guitar replacements for the gdm start login and logout sounds I'll come in and share them later if you guys will be here.
<mosno> sweet
<holycow> Daemonik: post them online so we can check them out later
<Daemonik> They'll be somewhere on jon.homeunix.net
<contrast83> Is anyone else getting folders that should be going into ~/.kde showing up in ~ on each login?
<stdin> yeah, known bug
<contrast83> Thanks
<contrast83> I had searched around on Launchpad but couldn't find anything
<contrast83> Anyone know if/why they took MPlayer support out of the latest Kaffeine, or if it's just a bug causing it to not show up as an available engine?
<yhan> hello
<yhan> I'm trying to install the current gutsy-live but the ubiquity installer hangs at "120%"
<yhan> so no successfull install
<yhan> would i be more lucky trying the current alternate cd
<yhan> or is there any known problem atm?
<contrast83> The alternate disc didn't give me any problems
<yhan> contrast83: thanks, i'll try that
<yhan> i'm just afraid it might be a general install issue as it happens after the install process fails to umount a partition created by the migration assistant
<contrast83> Hmm... Wouldn't know about that; I'm on Kubuntu.
<yhan> i'll just get the last tribe and update
<yhan> thanks
<xsteelwolf> can anyone tell me what's wrong? http://pastebin.com/m5a997c37
<contrast83> xsteelwolf: What card do you have?
<xsteelwolf> intel 4965agn
<contrast83> i was thinking you weren't supposed to need ndiswrapper anymore, unless it was a broadcom card. maybe i'm wrong though.
<xsteelwolf> intel card
<xsteelwolf> driver is installed,but i can't start the hardware
<xsteelwolf> 10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)
<xsteelwolf> root@UNDERGROUND:~/ndiswrapper-1.43# lsmod |grep mac80211
<xsteelwolf> mac80211              171016  1 iwl4965
<xsteelwolf> cfg80211                7304  1 mac80211
<xsteelwolf> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic/source'
<xsteelwolf> make: *** [compatible/kversion]  Error 1
<xsteelwolf> anyone knows this error?
<Daemonik> They already have f***cking iwl4975?! o_O
<Daemonik> xsteelwolf, I think you may not have to use ndiswrapper for that.
<Daemonik> xsteelwolf, don't think you need to use ndiswrapper http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493095
<xsteelwolf> Makefile:24:
<xsteelwolf> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic/source'
<xsteelwolf> make: *** [compatible/kversion]  Error 1
<xsteelwolf> what is this error?
<xsteelwolf> been trying to make the iwlwifi
<Daemonik> xsteelwolf, Did you install linux-source-2.6.22 ?
<Daemonik> How did you get a 2.6.22 kerneL?
<xsteelwolf> yes i did
<CountX> is there a quick fix for the taskbar
<CountX> i broke it somehow
<CountX> like i crashed X somehow
<CountX> and now all the stuff on the taskbar is different and i cant see the stuff rinning
<CountX> running
<CountX> like the network manager
<CountX> all that is gone and there a space there thats empty
<jussi01> CountX: right click on the task bar and add applet to panel - choose the ones you need
<CountX> jussi01: im missing the one thing no in the add window
<CountX> the running programs things
<jussi01> hmmm, in kde its called taskbar, dunno what it is in gnome
<damon_> in gnome, a panel
<damon_> which holds all kinds of things :)
<CountX> jussi01: notification area, and it has a picture of an exclamation point
<CountX> for no reason
<CountX> does conconical have a suggestion box?
<jussi01> CountX: souds like you have broken smthing. I use kde, so I have no idea, sorry
<CountX> cause thats one i would like to submit
<damon_> CountX: did you try to logout and login in again? that may bring everything back
<CountX> i did an X restart
<damon_> how?
<CountX> ctrl+alt+backspace
<damon_> CountX: did you enable that? I thought it was disabled by default
<CountX> well...it works for me and im newb
<CountX> so no i didnt change it
<leperkhanz> I can't get direct rendering to work, and i have a problem with my .dmrc file.  Any help?
<rocky> anyone know if NetworkManager is currently experiencing issues? i can't seem to change network devices without disabling all networks
<jussi01> rocky: network manager cannot handle more than one device at a time
<rocky> jussi01: no, what i'm saying is that i have 3 network devices... on boot up one of those devices is working but if i select one of the alternative devices using NM then it stops working and even when i switch back to the original device, it no longer works either
<rocky> so any switching of devices means no devices work anymore
<jussi01> oh...ouich
<jussi01> !bug | rocky
<ubotu> rocky: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<XsteelWolf> anyone using kubuntu for gutsy?
<Xemanth> XsteelWolf: o/
<Xemanth> brb eat something
<Xemanth> back
<Xemanth> XsteelWolf: yeah what about Kubuntu Gutsy?
<orkid1> hi, I just installed gutsy from netboot, and I cannot run tasksel, it exits with an error.
<XsteelWolf> anyone using intel 4965 agn?
<orkid1> can't use "audio creation and editing suite" as an array REF, while strict refs is in use.
<orkid1> at line 84.
<orkid1> Any ideas?
<orkid1> I guess not. I'll try some things... BBL
<orkid1> Is the current tasksel busted, or is it just my version that's giving me errors regarding 'strict' and DESC on line 84?
<orkid1> I couldn't stick around before, since I was in recovery mode, and wanted to try regular mode again. was there any response?
<orkid1> problem taken care of. thnks
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> i've found a bug on a package related to asterisk on gutsy, what's the correct procedure to create a bug report on launchpad?
<BockBilbo> ?
<orkid1> I don't know, but isn't there help/faq on the launchpad site?
<BockBilbo> orkid1 thanks ;)
<orkid1> create an account, and file a bug :)
<orkid1> there you go, cjwatson helped youout
<BockBilbo> yeah
<BockBilbo> :)
<orkid1> I have a serial mouse, but it is not workin by default. I also tried 'cat /dev/ttyS0' and 'cat /dev/ttyS1' and moving the mouse, but nothing shows up. Any ideas?
<jonek> hi, I want to dpkg-buildpackage gcc-avr on feisty and ran into some dependency probs. especially I need to build the gcc-4.2-source package which seems to have a significant number of build dependencies. are these really needed to just build this ...-source package?
<jonek> (read gcc-avr from gutsy!)
<IdleOne> !info  vmware-player-kernel-modules
<ubotu> vmware-player-kernel-modules: vmware-player kernel module dependency package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<mikedep333_alt_c> hey, how do I get my sound to be outputted to 5.1? (yes, I do have 5.1 speakers and a 5.1 capable audigy 2 ZS)
<loufoque> hi
<loufoque> i've got a little issue with resolution and refresh rate settings
<loufoque> modifying those in the GNOME menu doesn't have any effect
<loufoque> it seems I am stuck on my X.org settings
<loufoque> it only occured after I rebooted today
<damon_> IntuitiveNipple: do you have a sony with the intel  & nvidia gpu?
<damon_> if so, have you tested the free nvidia driver with gutsy?
<damon_> when I was using the free driver I noticed horrible stability problems
<damon_> the binary driver from the repositories seems a lot better
<IntuitiveNipple> I've got several Vaios. One's got Nvidia GeForce Go7600, the others have Intel i810
<IntuitiveNipple> I use nvidia-glx-new, 100.14.11 or something
<damon_> did you try the free nvidia driver?
<IntuitiveNipple> no
<looode_> hi all
<looode_> i'm having some problems with my wifi card (an intel pro wireless 3945) in gutsy tribe 5
<looode_> is there anyone here who could help me a hand?
<looode_> browsing the forums for a few days, so far didn't pay off...
<Vegar> looode_: what kind of problems?
<looode_> well,
<looode_> internet works
<nanonyme> looode_, sounds bad
<looode_> albeit seriously slower than in windows or via a wired connection (in ubuntu)
<looode_> via a wired connection i get speeds around 1 mb/s
<nanonyme> internet definitely shouldn't work, one just ends up spending huge amounts of time there...
<looode_> whilst i only get to 20 kb/s via a wireless connection
<looode_> well, i've still got some vacation ahead of me, so time spending isn't that big of a deal ;)
<looode_> similar problems have been noted on the forums (slower internet in ubuntu), but the given sollutions (disabling ipv6, fixing some dns stuff) don't seam to work for me
<ratpoison> hello! I use gutsy alpha 5 amd64 and I have encountered a problem installing the nfs-common packages. http://pastebin.com/m7a498c7c
<Vegar> looode_: All I can say is that my 4965 works perfectly
<looode_> no need to rub it in any more :p
<looode_> but i'm definitely not an expert regarding linux/ubuntu/networking,
<ratpoison> where would I find help?
<Matir> ratpoison, make sure you have getopt installed
<Matir> specifically, the util-linux package.
<Matir> and that it is in your path
<looode_> but does it sound to you guys (who probably will be more experienced than me) as to something that might be fixed by a simple driver update (ergo: i'll have to wait to the 18th of october to enjoy decent networking), or would it be something more annoying?
<ratpoison> i saw that it complained somewhere about getopt but I didn't know which package to install
<ratpoison> Matir: thnx, will check on that
<Matir> np
<ratpoison> Matir: thnx, it worked. i saw that it removed linux32 package
<ratpoison> what if I want to install a 32bit package?
<ratpoison> i used linux32 ./skype to install skype
<ratpoison> what would I do now?
<leperkhanz> I have no direct rendering and a busted .dmrc file.  Any ideas?
<Matir> what removed linux32?
<ratpoison> just a minute
<NessieLiberaton> leperkhanz: same problem as you had last week?
<leperkhanz> Yes, still haven't been able to fix it.
<leperkhanz> *sigh*
<NessieLiberaton> oh
<leperkhanz> tried deleting the .dmrc file, tried a few things....
<ratpoison> Matir:  sudo apt-get install util-linux
<ratpoison> it deselected linux32 package
<leperkhanz> WOW! 41 updates has got to be a record.
<ratpoison> does it have a similar function?
<NessieLiberaton> leperkhanz: i had over 200 in one go last week... twice in a week
<leperkhanz> I update almost daily, and this is the biggest I've had.
<leperkhanz> Any ideas on how to fix my .dmrc / DRI issue?
<leperkhanz> Think they are related?
<NessieLiberaton> leperkhanz: i do too, but i still had a 150+s and a 212 in about 3 days
<leperkhanz> well, gutsy is definitely being worked on I guess!
<bur[n] er> it is
<ratpoison> leperkhanz: sry, personally, I've been using linux for 3 months only, so I'm not exactly an expert
<Matir> ratpoison, apparently (according to the ubuntu bug tracker) util-linux does replace linux32...
<bur[n] er> gnome 2.2 just landed in the gnome ftp repositories so we'll see all of gnome 2.20 hitting soon
<ratpoison> bur[n] er: did gnome 2.2 make it before the feature freeze?
<Matir> feature freeze was long ago
<bur[n] er> you're kidding?
<leperkhanz> *sigh*
<bur[n] er> even if it didn't, they're still going to include gnome 2.20
<bur[n] er> gnome is the reason for the ubuntu 6 month release cycle
<bur[n] er> don't worry
<Matir> bur[n] er, where's that documented? (That 2.20 will be in Gutsy)
<bur[n] er> they're not going to ship the beta 2.19.92
<bur[n] er> Matir: uhh... 2.14 was in dapper, 2.16 in edgy. 2.18 in feisty... I'm just using my wicked mensa powers of pattern matching
<leperkhanz> phew!
<leperkhanz> lol
<Matir> yeah... i was just looking at the development docs and since 2.19.* made it in before feature freeze, then 2.20 should be fine.
<bur[n] er> and if 2.19 didn't make it, I'm sure they'd push out the release date of ubuntu
<NessieLiberaton> bug 116820 <-- i have exactly the same output as that, but i havent got evms installed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116820 in evms "evms does not work with feisty xen kernel (dom0)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116820
<ratpoison> question: what happens to the alpha installs of gutsy when the stable version comes out?
<leperkhanz> restart required.
<NessieLiberaton> ratpoison: if you keep them upgraded, you'll have the stable version
<leperkhanz> any idea on how to fix the .dmrc before I reboot?  I think that may fix my direct rendering issue, too.
<ratpoison> and will a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade safely work for my other (feisty) install ?
<CountX> can anyone help me get a virtual machine going?
<CountX> on gutsy
<NessieLiberaton> ratpoison: when stable is released, yes
<bur[n] er> CountX: use virtualbox :)
<ratpoison> NessieLiberaton: thnx
<CountX> i cant find the kernel drivers for virtualbox for kernel 2.6.22
<leperkhanz> ratpoison: Maybe. :D
<leperkhanz> Probably, with good luck.
<bur[n] er> !upgrade | ratpoison
<ubotu> ratpoison: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ratpoison> maybe about the "safely" part e?
<NessieLiberaton> what's a comment in: /etc/udev/rules.d/85-evms.rules #this is a comment?
<CountX> anyone else just get a butload of updates from archive.ubuntu?
<CountX> did they just do an update or what?
<ratpoison> wel, if you got an update...
<ratpoison> :)
<ratpoison> final question
<NessieLiberaton> well ask it then :P
<ratpoison> I want to learn about nfs, linux networking etc etc
<ratpoison> what is a good documentation source?
<ratpoison> not necessarily ubuntu-specific
<NessieLiberaton> CountX: only 57 updates for me
<CountX> NessieLiberaton: 65, booya
<NessieLiberaton> including a kernel
<leperkhanz> C'mon you guys, every time I boot I get this annoying error that says "Your .dmrc file is not loaded, make sure it has permissions... blah blah" then I get booted and there is no direct rendering.  Any ideas?  Please!
<NessieLiberaton> leperkhanz: what permissions did it have ?
<CountX> NessieLiberaton: ya i got 2.6.22-11.32 to 2.6.22-11.33
<ratpoison> what if you chown the file so that the owner is root? (NOT AN EXPERT OPINION)
* leperkhanz goes searching.
<NessieLiberaton> CountX: what's the easiest way to find the 2.6.22-11.x <-- x number?
<CountX> NessieLiberaton: you have virtualbox running on the latest kernel?
<leperkhanz> Wait, it's missing right now.
<CountX> NessieLiberaton: IDk
<NessieLiberaton> i dont  run any virtuals
<leperkhanz> Should I create one?
<CountX> anyone run a virtual machine on gutsy?
<ratpoison> anyway guys, thnx for help! bbye! real-life calling
<leperkhanz> CountX: yes, I have.
<CountX> leperkhanz: can you help me
<leperkhanz> what's your question?
<CountX> leperkhanz: i tried to run a virtualbox guest and got told to install the kernel drivers
<CountX> which i cannot find
<leperkhanz> huh.  Haven't run into that one!
<leperkhanz> why don't you try qemulator?
<CountX> qemulator/
<CountX> ?
<leperkhanz> I didn't find virtualbox ran as well as qemulator.
<leperkhanz> (for me)
<CountX> good?
<CountX> as in fast openGL rendering?
<leperkhanz> 6 seconds worth a try!
<leperkhanz> Nothing is fast if you mean, opengl in VM.
<CountX> i run 3dsmax and i need fast
<leperkhanz> ah.  that doesn't run in wine?
<CountX> nope....
<CountX> not at all
<leperkhanz> huh.  Everyone I know uses Blender.  But this is out of my field entirely.
<leperkhanz> should I create a .dmrc and give it permissions?
<CountX> well, max has a lot of roots in games, specifically exporters
<leperkhanz> Should it be owned by root or what?
<NessieLiberaton> leperkhanz: where does this file live?
<leperkhanz> in home, right?
<NessieLiberaton> then surely not root owne
<leperkhanz> huh... I'm not sure of anything.
<CountX> what are some virtualization softwares that work on gutsy?
<leperkhanz> qemu loader
<leperkhanz> qemulator
<CountX> specifically that have kernel drivers that work on 2.6.22-11.33
<leperkhanz> virtual box
<leperkhanz> vmware
<CountX> vmware wont install for some reason
<bullgard4> I wonder if dmesg from a kernel newer than 2.6.20-16 also shows a line 'sanitize start' and a line 'sanitize end'.
<CountX> virtualbox complains about not having kernel drivers that i cannot find
<CountX> and i have to restart...
<mendred> hi after the latest update guidance-power-manager doesnt start and usb devices don't auto mount on kubuntu
<mendred> i am guessing its some problem with hald
<mmvii> Hi all, I've just changed cpu from Sempron to AT
<RAdams> movin on up
<RAdams> to the GhZ side
<RAdams> to that great big hyperthreading in the skyyy
<mmvii> oops Turion X2 and the cpu freq does not seem to be working as expected anymore. Do I need to reconfigure anything?
<mmvii> In a nutshell setting to Ondemand just runs both cores at full speed
<ubuntu> is this the gusty channel?
<NessieLiberaton> yes
<gnomefreak> yes
<hylje> gutsy
<Pici> !gusty | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<ubuntu> so, why is hplip fax and fax address book installed by default?
<ubuntu> in kubuntu
<ubuntu> gutsy?
<hylje> so hp stuff works by default
<mmvii> yes gutsy
<ubuntu> does it work by default?
<ubuntu> it autodetects my printer and i don't have to install anything?
<gnomefreak> early tribes most did what does now should ne atleast the same
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: you dont have to install drivers
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: it should see your printer but you still have to add it
<ropiku> Hello, I'm running Gutsy and upgraded just minutes ago. Not gnome-settings-daemon doesn't start
<gnomefreak> ropiku: does it error?
<ubuntu> kewl, i see dolphin is in kubuntu, but needs a kewl dolpin icon
<gnomefreak> ropiku: good to know while im doing those updates :(
<ropiku> gnomefreak, yes. "The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'."
<gnomefreak> ropiku: give me a few let me see what i get
<ropiku> until today it was working ok (upgrading almost daily)
<gnomefreak> ~10 minutes
<ropiku> ok
<ubuntu> i am thrilled with dolpin
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm dolphin was in feisty and still not default in gutsy AFAIK
<ubuntu> dolphin is on the list on tribe5
<ubuntu> without installation
<gnomefreak> atleast not yet but i do believe they were talking about it
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: show doesnt show it for kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> it's here
<ubuntu> on the menu
<gnomefreak> its not installed here
<ubuntu> anyhow, i like it
<ubuntu> i dowloaded the nightly build last night
<ubuntu> looks like strigi might be a bit broke on the gui end, looks like the backend is working
<ropiku> gnomefreak, anything on gnome-settings-daemon ? At me it gives X error: "The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'."
<gnomefreak> not yet
<gnomefreak> still updating
<gnomefreak> ropiku: i didnt have time to update the last 4 days
<gnomefreak> so im doing them now
<ropiku> ok
<gnomefreak> and they dont even know how its there :(
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: i found out why :) its a recommend for kubuntu-desktop and apt-get installs recommends now (just started tribe 5) and when i grab metapackages i use aptitude -R
<ubuntu> well, i like it
<ubuntu> i'v liked konq because of the power, but dolphin has a nice simplicity to it
<ropiku> have you tried installing kde4 ? It runs but it doesn't actually run (like http://pix.nofrag.com/1/c/c/27c7aedf2edfd6a7497824761e22f.html )
* ubuntu considers kde4 in pre-alpha mode
<ropiku> yeah, but I said give it a try
<gnomefreak> ropiku: it doesnt really run its just a space for you to run apps
<gnomefreak> ropiku: also seems that is not one of the updates atm
<gnomefreak> what package was it again you had issues with?
<ropiku> gnome-settings-daemon
<ropiku> it seems it something from X
<gnomefreak> ropiku: file a bug report on it ill keep playing with it
<ropiku> The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error. This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<ropiku> ok
<gnomefreak> this might be an X error as it has changed alot where gnome hasnt
<gnomefreak> they may be conflicting in jobs
<ubuntu> ropiku, i'll try it
<gnomefreak> brb rebooting
<gnomefreak> Ronald: everything here works fine
<gnomefreak> not Ronald
<gnomefreak> on well i think he left
<dennda> hey there. any idea why oem installation (alternate with oem mode) with current daily build fails when selecting and installing software (translated from german)?
<winbond> why does dolphin create another home/user folders in the home folder?
<winbond> and why does it recreate them if they are deleted?
<NessieLiberaton> maybe it has a "/" missing somewhere?
<winbond> would that be in a config file somewhere?
<winbond> in dolphin properties , it says the home directory is file:///home/user,       would the be the problem ?
<winbond> that
<CydeSwype> this morning's update screwed my X.  anyone else having problems?
<dennda> Is it generally not recommended to use daily builds for installing a new system?
<dennda> (Yes I know that it is alpha and that is exactly what I want.)
<winbond> CydeSwype, i just updated, its working fine
<winbond> CydeSwype, how is it screwed
<winbond> dennda, unless u do a lot of testing and bug reporting , there is no point in using daily builds
<CydeSwype> i got thrown to the safe mode
<CydeSwype> bulletproof x (or whatever the base display conf is being called these days)
<dennda> winbond: I meet that criteria.
<dennda> winbond: I convinced a local PC vendor to install ubuntu on newly bought systems instead of 30 days Vista trial. Now he gave me some systems to test gutsy with and file bugreports to improve it.
<dennda> The only problem is: My internet connection is damn slow. So I'd rather use a daily build to install it on multiple machines instead of using Tribe5 and updating all these machines.
<dennda> But unfortunately it fails...
<winbond> dennda, probably not a good idea to install gutsy on those pcs,
<Suurorca> why not, isn't the idea to do hardware testing
<Suurorca> for compability checking
<dennda> Suurorca: yes.
<dennda> We won't install alpha software on those machines...
<dennda> So there's still some months time to test gutsy with the machines and file bugreports in case some things don't work yet.
<Suurorca> dennda: you could probably update one machine and use it to build an up-to-date live-cd...
<winbond> for testing, yeah but not for sale
<dennda> Suurorca: ahh what is the exact name of the application to do that? I searched for it some days ago but couldn't recall the name
<winbond> CydeSwype, maybe conflict with a video driver?
<dennda> winbond: What would you - as a customer - prefer: a) a vista trial or b) ubuntu?
<CydeSwype> winbond:  possibly.  i'll try uninstalling the nvidia restricted driver and reinstalling
<winbond> dennda, well , ive grown to dislike vista , thats why im here
<CydeSwype> will be back to let you know how that goes
<scriptkiddie> CydeSwype: a mix of xp and *buntu
<Suurorca> dennda: I gotta admit I don't know, I just know it should be doable :p
<dennda> Suurorca: Thanks. I think I willl add the daily build as package mirror+
<dennda> maybe that gives more information
<winbond> dennda, i think the best way would be to install ubuntu and xp in the vmware :O)
<winbond> unless someone wants a gaming pc, then forget about linux
<Suurorca> dennda: http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm  <- this seems describe the process in sufficient detail
<dennda> winbond: I disagree ;)
<dennda> Suurorca: thanks. I will test it with daily-cd as package mirror first
<winbond> dennda, with which part?
<Suurorca> I just installed gutsy on my buddy's brand new hp laptop (feisty didn't even boot, so...)
<hydrogen> whats the file associated with xhost?
<dennda> winbond: Do you really want to confront a "generic customer" (TM) with Ubuntu and XP and virtual machines?
<hydrogen> i.e. if I wanted to make an xhost setting permanent
<CydeSwype> well that was interesting.  apparently neither of my restricted nvidia drivers were enabled (though they were before the update this morning)
<Suurorca> after 6 hours I still didn't have audio working, no wireless and even regular wired ethernet was lagging unbearably ;P
<CydeSwype> i rebooted but still ended up in bulletproof x
<Suurorca> had to declare I needed a few days time to think :p
<CydeSwype> and now in the restricted drivers manager, it says BOTH nvidia drivers are in use...but neither have check marks on them
<winbond> dennda, its easy and convenient to use, just a little hard to setup
<dennda> winbond: That may be true for you, but definitely not for unexperienced users.
<rocky> hey, does anyone know how to convince pptp support to not change my dns to point to the vpn's dns?
<rocky> (ie prevent it from updating resolve.conf)
<Suurorca> I think there's definitely a market for pre-configured linux computers :)
<rocky> *resolv.conf
<CydeSwype> trying the other (new) nvidia driver
<CydeSwype> reboot time.  brb
<NessieLiberaton> cya'll later
<CydeSwype> holy mackeral...okay i have nvidia back now...but my fonts are insanely small.  additionally, gnome settings aren't loading.  (and that's been going on since this trouble began fwiw)
<ShackJack> CydeSwype: Check the dpi setting in your Fonts advanced options ?
<dennda> what do you mean with "gnome-settings"?
<ShackJack> Hi all - my GNOME session freezes when I try to use the quit button from the menu... Does anyone know what program actually runs so that I might call it from a command line to see what it's getting hung up on....
<ShackJack> dennda: likely he's referring to the gnome settings daemon...
<CydeSwype> 72.  something else?
<dennda> ShackJack: i think so. thus I would suggest starting it ;)
<CydeSwype> hmm tryied lowering it too but that didn't seem to make a difference
<CydeSwype> i think it's due to the gnome settings not loading correctly.  none of my icons or background or anything loaded
<CydeSwype> i got the usual message about "gnome settings could not be loaded"
<ShackJack> Hi all - my GNOME session freezes when I try to use the quit button from the menu... Does anyone know what program actually runs so that I might call it from a command line to see what it's getting hung up on....
<rambo3> i think its some applet
<leperkhan1> anybody else got krita to see a wacom tablet?
<CydeSwype> ah...that's much better
<CydeSwype> for some reason, the font changes i made didn't take effect until a ctrl+alt+bkspace
<CydeSwype> but i'm still getting the error about There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon
<rambo3> Lucida MAC font look good on ubuntu
<avds> please let me whine a bit: making 'admin' a restricted name in gutsy is really annoying. It is a sound practice to create an administrator "role" account, naming it 'administrator' is dull as it requires a lot of typing during login. 'admin' is the short and sweet
<avds> now that can not be done any more
<nanonyme> sorry, what?
<avds> you can't name an account 'admin' any more in gutsy
<avds> and it is annoying for the reasons given above
<nanonyme> why would you want to name an account "admin"?
<nanonyme> or administrator
<avds> because it is a "role" account that different actual users may fulfill at different times
<nanonyme> root, admin and administrator are the most common names for dictionary hacking
<Pici> avds: There is still the admin group.
<avds> I wouldn't accept dict hacking as an argument
<nanonyme> yeah, you're right. it's only a reason to block it on ssh. not really to prevent you from using it as account name
<avds> Pici, admin group is not the point -- there needs to be a role account that can be taken over when the administrator changes etc
<avds> every time I type 'administrator' I cringe in disgust... reminds me of windows
<nanonyme> so would admin imo
<avds> nanonyme, so what do you use in servers? real names?
<nanonyme> pseudonymes. nicks
<avds> but do you understand the "role-problem"
<dennda> I just had an error while updating the system and wanted to report it with the new apport-thingy. It took me to launchpad, I logged in and confirmed that this is the same as one of the bugs that was listed. I chose it and clicked the button. It then said "you are now subscribed to this bug" or similar. Did it do what I'd expect it to do? (report that I had the same bug and send my machines information)
<nanonyme> avds, actually no. why is root such a bad name for an admin account?
<avds> nanonyme, you're kidding?
<avds> root has full privileges
<avds> I need a sudo-account
<avds> of course, it's just a matter of taste
<avds> but admin seems to be intuitive 1. choice for many, see e.g. http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p2?s=6c3f860692662adc2c8f686ff1f93a15&
<avds> that specially warns against using admin
<avds> why this warning? because people WANT to name the admin account 'admin'!
<nanonyme> hmm
<nanonyme> reserved sounds like something is already using it. dunno. i don't really care about the issue that much nor do i claim i know all the facts about it ;)
<jsomers> the first thing a hacker checks is an account named 'admin'
<jsomers> that's why people shouldn't use it
<nanonyme> and then root and administrator...
<avds> jsomers, hackers should be kept away with more sophisticated tools than account names
<avds> like ssh ip whitelisting etc
<nanonyme> ssh public key based auth is also nice
<avds> yeah
<nanonyme> no password-based auth allowed for admin
<dennda> I have a system with Radeon 7000 for testing purposes here. restricted-manager tells me I do not need any restricted drivers, is this correct?
<avds> probably this is not the place to pour out my angst...
<dennda> Does a Radeon 7000 work with the free ati drivers?
<avds> I wonder if I should create a bug or something...
<crdlb> dennda, yes
<crdlb> fglrx has never supported anything older than the 8500
<crdlb> and it currently supports >=9500
<dennda> crdlb: how comes that desktop effects don't work?
<avds> dennda, a side note, ati/amd open-sourced it's card specs a while ago, so newer cards will have a nice OS driver soon as well
<crdlb> my crystal ball is broken
<crdlb> you'll have to be a bit more specific :)
<dennda> avds: thanks, i know
<dennda> crdlb: no problem, I have a bunch of them. Give me your shipping adress...
<crdlb> what's the output of: glxinfo|grep direct
<dennda> It's a fresh install. Do I need any further drivers for 3d to work?
<crdlb> no
<dennda> the output is - as was to be expected - "no"
<dennda> mesa
<crdlb> ok
* avds goes off grumbling
<dennda> Do I need to change xorg.conf?
<crdlb> pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dennda> ok
<dennda> crdlb: http://pastebin.ca/700928
<crdlb> ok this isn't a driver problem per se
<crdlb> (WW) RADEON(0): [agp]  AGP not available
<crdlb> (EE) RADEON(0): [agp]  AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
<dennda> suggestions? :] 
<crdlb> pastebin the output of lsmod
<dennda> http://pastebin.ca/700935
<blizzow> I think the new kernel headers package doesn't have support for some encryption methods.  I'm unable to boot my LUKS encrypted root partition using the new kernel that was generated.  if I boot the old kernel and look at /proc/crypto, I have sha256, cbc(aes), aes, and md5 listed.  Is it really possible that the sha256 and aes were left out of the latest kernel?
<crdlb> dennda, also lspci
<crdlb> there are a few issues related to conflicting kernel modules that can break AGP
<dennda> crdlb: http://pastebin.ca/700938
<crdlb> I have no idea what's wrong :(
<Assid> heya
<crdlb> you're using 64bit? have you tried 32?
<Assid> hows it going
<dennda> crdlb: this is 32 bit
<crdlb> well regardless, the problem isn't with your video driver but with your motherboard drivers
<Assid> hrmm hows gutsy coming?
<dennda> crdlb: so installing nforce drivers is what you suggest?
<Assid> the whole compiz + glx fixed when your using more opengl applications?
<dennda> err
<dennda> gutsy tells me it's running 1600x1200 at 379Hz...
<Assid> WTF?
<dennda> I doubt this is true
<Assid> i would liove to hget that gfx card and monitor ;)
<ShackJack> Hi all - my GNOME session freezes when I try to use the quit button from the menu... Does anyone know what program actually runs so that I might call it from a command line to see what it's getting hung up on....
<rocky> bah, using nm-pptp thing clobbers my system dns :(
<marek`> hey
<marek`> i dont know if anyone remembers this old question i had
<marek`> this one program uses like 100% cpu usage
<marek`> but when i run this program twice at the same time
<marek`> in top they both show up as running at 100%
<marek`> and i figured out why
<marek`> its because i have dual core
<marek`> and all dual core means is that the 2 processors try to handle an equal share of the load
<marek`> so one program is running on each processor, so each is going at 100%
<marek`> when i try running it a third time, one runs at 100%, and 2 run at 50%
<marek`> heh
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> you have some extensions ?
<marek`> extensions?
<marek`> so i guess it just means that the 2 processors dont act as one, its more just like a mini cluster
<Assid> nah basically the thread thunderbird is running seems to be eating your cpu as well
<Assid> thats not correct.. and you should try ryunning in safe mode just to be sure
<marek`> there is no thunderbird running at all
<Assid> you just said its at 100% and 50%
<marek`> yeah
<marek`> actually
<marek`> two programs running at 50%
<marek`> and one program running at 100%
<marek`> its because the top speed is 2.2Ghz
<marek`> so if one program is using 2.2Ghz, it shows up as 100%, but u have 2 processors so the other program also uses 2.2Ghz, and shows as 100%
<marek`> at least i think thats how it works
<webjames> Hi, anyone having problems with the GNOME Settings Daemon. after updates?
<darrend> hi, I just updated a xubuntu gutsy machine which included a kernel update and now I get an API mismatch between nvidia kernel and xorg driver
<darrend> can it be fixed manually?
<mora> anyone else got problem with gnome-settings-daemon not starting after todays update?
<webjames> yes, me
<webjames> i don't know the solution though
<mora> alright, good to hear i'm not alone :)
<webjames> mora :)
<mora> what hardware are you running on?
<webjames> a Thinkpad T41 laptop
<mora> gfxcard?
<webjames> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] 
<webjames> any similarities?
<mora> getting this error: (Details: serial 1383 error_code 2 request_code 148 minor_code 35)
<mora> ring a bell?
<mora> no, nvidia card. but on a laptop too. dell 1720
<aantipop> are there other languages for gimp available ?
<aantipop> (at the moment) ?
<aantipop> LANG=de gimp(gimp:8408): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<webjames> mora, that message doesn't ring a bell, where did you see that?
<webjames> here's my dmesg http://dpaste.com/19893/
<webjames> mora, what wifi card have you got?
<mora> webjames, I don't get that in dmesg. nothing unusual there by the looks of it
<damon_> what is the story with "Package acpi-support is not configured yet"? It's been like that for a few days
<mora> webjames: settings-daemon fail on login and when I try to start it manually, I get the following:
<mora> mora@dell1720:~$ gnome-settings-daemon
<mora> The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error.
<mora> This probably reflects a b
<mora> um, that didn't come out right
<mora> The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error.
<mora> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<mora> The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'.
<mora>   (Details: serial 1371 error_code 2 request_code 148 minor_code 35)
<mora> and a few more lines with no direct info
<Vegar> I get that too after the last upgrade
<m1ke> stdin and hobsee thank you for your help yesterday
<webjames> mora i get http://dpaste.com/19895/
<mora> ok, not exactly the same error then. But hopfully (?) It's due to the same problem.
<webjames> yeah, i guess if you and i are having it then others will be as well
<mora> yes. I'm gonna look around a bit more, else wait a few days for the next days of updates and see if it helps.
<mora> thanks for your help. cya
<webjames> yeah sounds good, c ya
<Assid> did the new xorg make it finally?
<rathel> My themes and stuff stopped working this morning when I updated.
<webjames> rathel: yes, me two
<rathel> Ah so it's not just me.
* webjames meant me to
<soc> hi
<rathel> webjames, I didn't even notice until you said something :X
<webjames> you should have got a message pop up?
<soc> free drivers for r600 seem to have finally arrived at freedesktop.org
<rathel> Yup.
<soc> will it be possible to get that into gutsy, at least for those cards not covered by radeon/avivo?
<soc> it's a pita that i basically have to wait 6 months for the next release until i can hand out ubuntu cds in good faith, because those drivers never covered current hardware
<webjames> anyone got a fix for the gnome-settings-manager problem?
<webjames> gnome-settings-daemon i mean
<soc> have that too
<webjames> soc, are you on a laptop
<soc> yes
<webjames> so am i and mora
<webjames> rathel: are you on a laptop?
<rathel> webjames, My laptop has gutsy, yes, but I'm not my laptop for xchat though.
<webjames> yeah, i mean for gutsy. that's interesting that's narrowed it down to laptops i guess
<rathel> Odd.
<m1ke> Anyone be able to help me get xbox 360 controller to work on gutsy?
<webjames> rathel, soc are you using the atheros hal?
<soc> no, ipw3945
<rathel> webjames, I think I am how do I check to make sure?
<webjames> i just loaded up restricted driver management
<webjames> under system > admin
<webjames> m1ke, sorry i have no idea, there is a thread on the forums about getting it to run on feisty, i would guess it's similar
<rathel> Yup I'm using using Atheros HAL.
<DaBonBon>  i need some help with bug http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/109882 ... this bug _has_ been fixed upstream, but not in gutsy :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109882 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Headphone automute not working" [Medium,Triaged] 
<soc> a regression in the final release ... damn ...
<DaBonBon> it's an important bug .. and i think a pretty simple fix :-/
<soc> gnome 2.20 isn't officially released, maybe that can be fixed ...
<DaBonBon> soc: just my curiosity ,, what regression ?
<soc> gnome-settings-deamon crashes in gutsy, since a few hours ago ...
<mrtimdog> Hi, just done an update and now my gnome-settings-deamon crashes.
<DaBonBon> ah i see
<mrtimdog> soc: ah, you too!
<webjames> mrtimdog: welcome to the clu
<webjames> b
<Suurorca> welcome to the alpha world ;P
<mrtimdog> :)
<beg1689> hm?
<DaBonBon> any ubuntu kernel guru around ?
<beg1689> me! no wait, whats the exact opposite of a guru?
<DaBonBon> noob ?
<mrtimdog> Not sure if this may help from the error: 1190058434,000,xklavier.c:xkl_engine_start_listen
<soc> webjames: have been there since april :-)
<mrtimdog> Could this be to do with the keyboard devs?
<webjames> mrtimdog are you on a laptop?
<beg1689> wow in the past 24 hours ive lost nautilus, gnome-settings-daemon, and gutsy only starts up once every 3 tries :)
<mrtimdog> I am.
<beg1689> at least i have precious compiz
<mrtimdog> Touch pad, maybe. Looks similar to a bug from the past to do with evdev?
<soc> www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/15087 <-- gnome-settings-deamon bug
<webjames> i've been on gutsy since tribe 3 and since then volume no longer works, hot-keys nm-applet, and now settings-daemon
<mrtimdog> soc: That'll be the one.
<kiba> hello
<webjames> mine: http://dpaste.com/19898/
<kiba> I have am having a problem with ktorrent client
<kiba> I can't see the texts
<kiba> all the texts are gone
<kiba> or maybe too small?
<beg1689> bah, i want my gnome settings :(
<soc> me too
<webjames> and me
<kiba> gnome settings?
<kiba> I need help with font size for ktorrent
<webjames> to reset to default settings you can delete the .ktorrent dir in your home directory, but you will loose all torrent information. as i don't use ktorrent i can't offer you a better solution
<webjames> perhaps look in that dir for a settings/config file and delete that
<kiba> well..somehow..I suspect that I can't actually set font size
<webjames> i'm not sure, in Azureus i can change a lot
<kiba> I think this is a problem with the latest upgrade
<mrtimdog> gnome-settings-daemon: Bug #140485
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140485 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "gnome-settings-daemon not starting with 1:2.19.92-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140485
<webjames> right maybe it's to do with the gnome-settings-daemon bug
<kiba> so it is already reported?
<kiba> it is soooooo hard to discern if a torrent is complete or not
<webjames> kiba, well i'm not sure as i'm not sure if it's related. have you tried restarting?
<kiba> so miro finally arrived
<webjames> you could use another torrent program, till a fix is released
<kiba> it seem that ubuntu breaks more than debian unstable does
<kiba> webjames: well..I am in the midst of downloading one
<webjames> azureus will check and start where ktorrent left off
<webjames> all you need to do is load the torrent file in, and specify the same location
<kiba> I am not sure where the torrent file is located
<webjames> can you export it from ktorrent? or re-download it?
<webjames> mrtimdog: it says a fix released?
* webjames is restarting
<Assid> err which xorg finally is going into gutsy ?
<Assid> err whats the difference between xorg and xserver ?
<underwatercow> Is there a reason that when I run a game with wine, the gnome menus still show up in the game? They didn't do that in 7.04.
<kiba> kde applications are crashing
<kiba> you can't see the menu
<underwatercow> ?
<kiba> err...texts
<kiba> not menu
<yipe> hey +1ers, what is trackerd and why does it run by default and eat up my CPU time in gutsy?
<kiba> you see some menu buttons
<yipe> can I kill it and never let it run again?
<webjames> yipe: it's the search tool
<yipe> but why does it take so much CPU?
<webjames> yipe it's indexing your files
<yipe> so when it's done it'll quit?
<webjames> under System>Preferences>Indexing
<webjames> you can change the settings
<yipe> oh awesome, thanks :)
<underwatercow> So does no one know about my wine issue? :(
<webjames> yipe: it won't quit it'll sleep
<yipe> that's what I meant
<yipe> well, ACTUALLY by quit I meant "quit hogging my CPU"
<webjames> cool
<yipe> anyways, thanks, Gutsy looks like it's gonna be awesome
<webjames> i've set mine to slow, and minimize memory usage under performance
<Loevborg> Q: I installed Compiz Configuration Settings Manager, but changing compiz-fusion settings there does not seem to have any effect.
<underwatercow> Does anyone know why my gnome menus won't go away when I run a full screen game with wine? I have run the same game with wine fine in 7.04.
<Daviey> And yet certain ATI cards still can't start X, without manually installing fglrx and modifing xorg.conf by hand
<hmusche> heyaz
<hmusche> anyone else has the problem that gnome-session-daemon doesn't want to start up?
<webjames> yes, quite a few so far hmusche
<hmusche> any fix yet? :-)
<webjames> hmusche are you on a laptop with the problem?
<hmusche> yup
<webjames> yeah so was everyone else, that must be linked, but no fix yet that i've heard
<hmusche> mmh.
<webjames> hmusche: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/140485
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140485 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "gnome-settings-daemon not starting with 1:2.19.92-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<hmusche> ok
<kiba> wee!
<kiba> fixed!
<kiba> restarting work!
<webjames> kiba: nice, :)
<kiba> I wish to fix problems that don't allowed amarok and a few other application from loading
<kiba> but I feel like not fixing it right now
<yipe> hmmmm all the text in a couple programs seems to be either not their, invisible, or very very small
<yipe> there*
<yipe> like ktorrent, and gnome-terminal
<boojah> i just upgraded a whole bunch.. does anyone have problems with fonts?
<yipe> me!
<yipe> I was just noting that
<boojah> my terminal doesn't show text.. just a tiny dot
<yipe> check out gnome-terminal
<yipe> yes, exact same thing here
<yipe> the text is there it's just amazingly tiny
<boojah> ahh.. nice to know i didn't mess anything up :P
<boojah> it kinda sux.. i tried installing konsole to see if it was the same, but it doesn't start.. and i have no terminal to see what the output is :P
<yipe> you can cut and paste the tiny-text into gedit and it will show up full size
<boojah> hmm cool.. ill try that :P
<yipe> if you can find a fix I'd love to hear it, but I'm sure the next round of updates will fix it
<boojah> yea.. probably.. its not just in the terminal. its the same for kopete..
<yipe> ktorrent too
<boojah> and probably others as well
<boojah> ok
<webjames> kiba reported this, but then later reported that it was fixed with a restart
<yipe> well then I'm restartin'!
<webjames> :)
<boojah> not fixed with restart
<boojah> i have restarted twice
<webjames> i was just saying what i heard, i have not got that problem just the gnome-settings-daemon problem
<boojah> i'd like to know if this has affected everyone
<boojah> ok
<webjames> boojah have you got the gnome settings problem?
<boojah> just curious.. have anyone had the outline of the window where you type your password freeze after its closed?
<boojah> webjames, im not sure.. the system isn't very stable, and i've had a number of wierd "bugs"
<yipe> yeah, definitely not fixed with a reboot
<webjames> kiba must have had a different problem, sounded like the small font problem
<boojah> so not everyone has the problem then
<boojah> what do we have in common yipe? :P
<webjames> nope, i'll just check for updates and restart though
<yipe> trouble? :P
<boojah> didn't you just update webjames? new kernel etc
<webjames> boojah: yeh, but i thought i;d check again
<webjames> oo, some new ones
<boojah> what is it? it might be one of those
<boojah> i had like 54 new updates
<tanath> this last update broke my terminal
<boojah> same here
<yipe> I also can't open the gnome-appearance thing
<webjames> cups, gnome-orca, vino, gnome-system-tools ....
<boojah> yipe, i could open it, but it had no window borders
<webjames> i'll restart and see if i get it again, do you still get the gnome-settings-daemon problem?
<yipe> yes
<boojah> webjames, can you upgrade some at the time? try to isolate what update is causing it?
<webjames> sorry, just upgraded
<boojah> ok, np
<boojah> let e know if you get the bug
<webjames> okay brb
* webjames restarts
<yipe> hey there's more stuff to upgrade now, neat
<yipe> maybe it'll be fixed :P
<mrtimdog> I'm trying to use a serial port with cu but I'm getting a 'Line in use' error. I can't see what else maybe using it. Anyone any pointers on where to look?
<tanath> i can open the gnome appearance thing, but it's really wide
<tanath> and something in my kde apps is broken
<tanath> i got a dcop error, and my kdissert is funky
<webjames> HI!
<boojah> you got the same problem?
<webjames> where are the fonts small?
<boojah> in the terminal
<webjames> nope normal
<webjames> strange
<tanath> my terminal is borked i think
<tanath> no display
<webjames> my gnome-settings-daemon is broken
<boojah> hmm.. perhaps its some conflict..  i had just installed a kde app before i noticed the small fonts.. you said your kde apps where broken tanath?
<webjames> boojah: i don't have any kde apps i know of
<boojah> try too install one.. if you dare :P
<webjames> okay, what did you just install?
<tanath> boojah, i ran kdissert, and it gave a dcop error, and now all the File, Edit, etc., menus are horizontally stretched, vertically stacked, and have no text, and display nothing
<boojah> i installed kopete
<webjames> was it instant mess?
<boojah> yea.. im trying to get my webcam working
<boojah> was gonna use it to test it.. camorama isn't working :)
<tanath> and i can't see anything but a cursor in terminal, but it only shows the bottom half, and it's a thin line
<webjames> yeah i can't say i've ever needed a kde app
<tanath> and i can't close other tabs in the terminal
<boojah> tanath are you running kde or gnome?
<tanath> webjames, try amarok :)
<tanath> boojah, gnome
<webjames> i use exaile
<tanath> amarok is better
<tanath> exaile is ugly too :P
<webjames> exaile is getting there
<hydrogen> amarok is the only solution for media playing on linux.
<boojah> ok.. i dont have problems with menus etc.. just the terminal
<webjames> ok well i installed kopete and no problems
<tanath> oh, and k3b
<tanath> nothing beats amarok & k3b
<boojah> hmm.. what's causing this then...
<webjames> boojah: i'm installing ktorrent k3b and amarok
<tanath> ktorrent is good too :)
<boojah> ok.. when you upgraded, did you upgrade the new kernels.. dumb question i know :P
<tanath> i upgraded everything, rebooted, and here i am
<webjames> same
<boojah> tanath: deluge is best :)
<jussi01> ktorrent ftw
<tanath> i couldn't get it working
<tanath> i like ktorrent though
<tanath> fast and efficient
<boojah> strange it installed nicely here..  and its just as good as utorrent on windows
<webjames> okay amarok is really like exaile. more importantly my terminal is still working
<boojah> strange it installed nicely here..  and its just as good as utorrent on windows+
<boojah> do you use compiz tanath?
<tanath> actually, exaile is like amarok
<tanath> compiz fusion, yes
<boojah> me too
<webjames> kb3 whats wrong with gnomebaker?
<boojah> you webjames?
<tanath> gnomebaker doesn't compare
<webjames> yes me webjames
<boojah> compiz fusion?
<webjames> i'll restart and see if it's all working
<webjames> boojah: compiz-fusion what?
<boojah> do you use it?
<webjames> i have 'normal effects' enabled
<boojah> ok..
<boojah> not likely to be that then
<webjames> i'll restart and brb
<boojah> kk
<tanath> no that's the regular compiz, i think
<webjames> Hi, still no problems
<tanath> webjames, you're up to date with no probs?
<boojah> ok.. this beats me i think... it might be compiz fusion.. but i tried turning it off and the small fonts are still there
<webjames> yes, well got the gnome-settings-daemon problem
<tanath> terminal ok?
<webjames> yes
<tanath> i did notice my fonts seem to be slightly smaller, but i like it this way
<boojah> what is the gnome-settings.daemon problem?
<boojah> tanath, you dont have the small font problem??
<tanath> oh, and when i make a new tab in terminal, the window jumps up. (it's maximized and shouldn't). before it would jump then reset
<tanath> boojah, no _problem_...
<tanath> my fonts are a wee bit smaller, but they're just how i want them
<tanath> i think i had them like this before on feisty, and was wondering why they got larger
<webjames> bug 140485
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140485 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "gnome-settings-daemon not starting with 1:2.19.92-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140485
<boojah> tanath, then we dont have the same problem.. i cant see the text, cuz its so incredibly small.. like just a couple of pixels
<tanath> maybe that's what's wrong in my terminal
<tanath> i can't see any text
<tanath> maybe it's so small as to be invisible :P
<boojah> you dont see any text?
<webjames> perhaps select the text and paste it somewhere
<boojah> just a tiny black dot?
<boojah> webjames yes that works
<webjames> tanath: try that and if something pastes then it's the same problem to a different degree
<tanath> you're right
<tanath> the text is there, i just can't see it :D
<webjames> :D
<tanath> no wonder the cursor only when down a tiny bit when i ran commands
<boojah> hmm.. im a little confused, didnt you say it was just a little smaller than what you had before?
<webjames> tanath are you on a laptop?
<tanath> nope
<boojah> i am
<tanath> my regular text, yes
<boojah> ohh.. i see
<tanath> but in the terminal i see nothing but a teensy cursor
<boojah> misunderstood you
<tanath> i ran ls, and expected it to go down far, but since the text is so tiny, is spread out pretty good, and only went down what appeared to be one (regular) line :O
<tanath> and i have a lot of crap in ~ :P
<boojah> hmm.. i just got some more ugrades.. ill install them and reboot
<ratpoison> hello! I'm using gutsy amd64 and I messed up my swiftweasel preferences. on about:config I accidentally entered on layout.css.dpi the value of 1 instead of the desired 0. What file should I edit to fix that?
<hydrogen> can't you just change the setting back?
<ratpoison> the dpi is so huge, that no matter how many times I press " ctrl - " it won't fit the screen
<hydrogen> ah
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> 1 dot per inch
<hydrogen> kind of major :)
<hydrogen> uhh
<ratpoison> kinda huge, huh?
<hydrogen> its somewhere in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<hydrogen> try grepping for dpi in there
<boojah_> still broken
<webjames> hmm, i don't have any updates
<boojah_> webjames.. i noticed that that i can't upgrade gnome-orca.. you think that could be the cause?
<jack_mcdowell> Did anyone get a "Gnome Settings Daemon Restarts too many times," error after today's upgrades?
<webjames> boojah_ perhaps, jack_mcdowell yes a few of us have
<tanath> i didn't get that one though, fortunately
<tanath> i just got miniscule text in terminal :D
<jack_mcdowell> thanks... I thought it was my hp laptop which has been a headache with ubuntu
<tanath> it's invisible
<webjames> then gnome-settings is only on laptops
<boojah_> tanath is you gnome-orca updated? i have some unmet dependensies..
<tanath> boojah, i have everything updated
<jack_mcdowell> btw, does anyone have an hp dv6xxx?
<boojah_> anyone know of an alternative terminal?
<boojah_> konsole didnt run
<tanath> gnome-terminal :)
<tanath> or xterm
<tanath> or aterm, etc :P
<webjames> boojah_ can't you change the terminal profile to a bigger font?
<tanath> well, at least my xterm has visible text
<jack_mcdowell> the system / preferences / preferred apps has 3 to chose from
<tanath> tried that, doesn't help
<tanath> i'm set to system default, but i tried manual, and it didn't change
<webjames> just an idea, hmm
<boojah_> xterm was installed :S didnt know that lol.. and it works only gnome-terminal is broken
<tanath> and when i close a tab, it's delayed
<tanath> yeh
<tanath> xterm comes with X i think
<yipe> yeah I tried that too, no dice
<tanath> bloody hell. anyone file a bug yet?
<boojah_> we dont know where the bug is.. not everyone has the same problem
<tanath> are there not at least 3 of us who have the tiny text problem in gnome-terminal?
<tanath> that's a bug in gnome-terminal
<ratpoison> can't seem to find it under home, I'm doing a "quite" extensive search, grepping under /
<jack_mcdowell> well my text is smaller, but not tiny :)
<tanath> in terminal?
<jack_mcdowell> yes
<boojah_> actually, my text is smaller too
<tanath> well mine went invisible
<boojah_> everywhere i mean
<boojah_> just slightly
<tanath> literally. i highlight it and even on zoom in, it's tiny blocks
<tanath> yeh, my text everywhere is a bit smaller, as it should be
<tanath> but in gnome-terminal, it's minimum-sized or something
<boojah_> yea, its like micro font size
<Traveler6> Anyone here working on the power save bits?
<Traveler6> I'd be willing to contribute to a "bounty" for some really, really good power management functions.
<tanath> hmm, gnome-terminal has a zoom feature, but it doesn't seem to help
<tanath> unless it's shrunk into powers of 10 :P
<Traveler6> Heh.
<Traveler6> Anyone here know what the "tribe" buisness is about?
<Traveler6> I.E, Gutsy Tribe 3, Gutsy Tribe 4?
<tanath> yeh, it's a beta release
<Traveler6> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-3/
<tanath> for testing
<Traveler6> Hmm.
<Ax-Ax> oh
<tanath> i think they're on tribe 5 now? or it's coming
<Traveler6> I hear I need Gutsy for my Thinkpad X61.
<Traveler6> Otherwise, the sound won't work.
<boojah_> and right know is proof that its a good thing they are testing :P
<Ax-Ax> when is the real release?
<Traveler6> About one month from now.
<tanath> oct 18
<Traveler6> They need to get their butts in gear.
<boojah_> traveler6 what is the soundcard?
<mnemo> tribe5 is old... i think tribe6 is out
<Traveler6> boojah: Thinkpad X61 stock...so, intel?
<Traveler6> All I know is that the Ubuntu Forums say that it won't work.
<Traveler6> Also, I don't want to reinstall after 33 days.
<boojah_> hmm i have Realtek ID 268.. and had a hard time getting it to work.. you might be able to compile alsa driver with a patch of some kind
<tanath> have you tried any version of ubuntu yet?
<tanath> might try a feisty livecd
<boojah_> Traveler6 you need to know what exact sound card you have on your thinkpad
<Traveler6> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=503233
<tanath> great, another prob
<Traveler6> Heh.
<tanath> anyone ever got amsn running on gutsy?
<Traveler6> Well, at least someone's DOING something.
<tanath> i could never. i always got this error, but now, i can't see the error
<tanath> the text of the error is invisible too
<tanath> tkxcimage error or something like that
<boojah_> traveler6 seems one guy there got his soundcard working
<tanath> can't load
<Traveler6> User: "I upgraded to Vista, and it won't work with my legacy hardware." Microsoft: "Why not go get some new hardware to complete the Vista experience?"
<boojah_> thats the great relationship between MS and the hardware companies right there.. bah
<Traveler6> Yah.
<Traveler6> Anyone here using Gutsy?
<boojah_> i think all are
<IdleOne> been using gutsy for a while now
<Traveler6> As a primary OS?
<IdleOne> Traveler6: yes
<Assid> i actually had to shift back to winxp from gutsy
<Traveler6> I just used GNOME, firefox, AbiWord, and a few other simple programs from the repository under Fiesty.
<webjames> i have as well most of the time it's fine
<boojah_> well... ubuntu is the primary os, gutsy is just the version
<Assid> just too many requirements for me to make it work
<Traveler6> Is Gusty to the point where I can use it?
<Traveler6> I don't need compiz, beryl, or flying toasters.
<webjames> well at the moment on my thinkpad there are some issues as of today
<IdleOne> Traveler6: yeah it is stable enough
<Traveler6> webjames: Shoot.
<Traveler6> IdleOne: ?
<IdleOne> Traveler6: i could not live without the flying toasters
<webjames> but i hope by tomorrow they will be sorted
<Traveler6> Until I get Linux working, I'm stuck with Vista.
<boojah_> i kinda had to upgrade, so i could use my intel wifi 4965agn card
<Traveler6> How do you make a Core2Duo at 2ghz with 2GB of RAM a SLOW LAPTOP?
<Traveler6> HOW?
<jack_mcdowell> Vista? That's what made me switch to Ubuntu!
<_Jaak_> 'stuck' is a nice way of putting it
<webjames> Traveler6: i'm off now but give me you email and when my thinkpad is working i'll email you
<Traveler6> boojah: Okay, I'm using Gutsy.
<Assid> Traveler6:  my bro had one of those
<Traveler6> webjames: spasticteapot@gmail.com
<Traveler6> assid: One of what?
<Assid> one of those core2duo laptops.. with 2GB ram..
<Traveler6> Ooh.
<Assid> it ran vista.. and oh man.. it was slower than a p4 3.0ghz with xp
<_Jaak_> the 'gnomesettingsdaemon' problem is well known since last couple of updates right/
<Traveler6> Fark.
<Traveler6> GNOME I do use.
<webjames> _Jaak_: that's my problem
<Traveler6> I'm not quite 1337 enough to just use the command line and X11.
<webjames> Traveler6: i'll email you,
<_Jaak_> not only yours i guesss
<webjames> bye everyone
<Traveler6> bye!
<Assid> personalluy i would love to move to linux full time.. but i do use 3-4 applciations through wine.. and compiz + opengl is hell right now
<_Jaak_> but it's getting fixed right? just wait for next update...
<Traveler6> Assid: Stop using compiz+opengl?
<Assid> not to mention gaming on linux is just pita..
<Traveler6> Say, is there a GNOME thingy that will let me tile windows?
<boojah_> traveler6: i have a 2ghz intel dual core, 2gig ram laptop.. i never bothered trying vista on it though.. but the big bottle neck for the speed is the software, not the hardware
<Traveler6> I'd like to be able to tile all the open windows on the screen (I.E, 9 windows = a 3 x 3 array of small windows.)
<Assid> Traveler6: well.. no real reason for me to change then.. if im using mostly windows apps
<Traveler6> boojah: Software?
<Assid> boojah_: yep..
<Assid> Traveler6: vista slows things down
<Traveler6> Traveler6: Why do you need compiz?
<Traveler6> Wait...wrong person.
<Traveler6> Durr.
<winbond> jack_mcdowell, lolz yeah, spysta
<Assid> hehe
<boojah_> traveler6: if he os is poor coded, it doesnt matter if you have the best computer on the world
<Traveler6> Anyone here used Expose?
<Traveler6> Absolutely terrific bit of software.
<Assid> boojah_: they want you to upgrade the hardware so they can show you "effects"
<Assid> expose ? Traveler6?
<Traveler6> Assid: Effects?
<Assid> isnt that part of compiz
<Traveler6> Assid: It is?
<Assid> yes
<Assid> like the mac expose
<Traveler6> I thought that was the cube thing.
<Assid> its got more than 1 effect
<Traveler6> Durr.
<Traveler6> Okay, I'd like that....
<Traveler6> I'm still quite impressed by what Ubuntu pulls off with limited hardware.
<Traveler6> a 1ghz/512mb PIII box can handle Gnome with Compiz, IIRC.
<Traveler6> (And a GeForce3.)
<boojah_> Assid: yea.. but the biggest flop in vista is the user autentication.. what a joke
<Traveler6> Heh.
<Traveler6> Considering Microsoft's vast resources, you'd think they could make something that works.
<Assid> boojah_: you saw the run as administrator thing they have
<Assid> Traveler6: they didnt say it doesnt work... it just doesnt do it right
<Traveler6> Where do I download the latest version of Gutsy?
<boojah_> Assid: thats what im talking about
<Assid> it does the job.. but it eats 5 times more resources than any other OS out there for the same job
<Traveler6> Assid: With bigass security holes...it's no better than not working at all.
<Traveler6> At least a bricked PC is not a security hazard.
<Assid> boojah_: first time i saw it.. i was like hrmm.. k.. continue
<boojah_> Assid: hehehe
<Traveler6> "Do you REALLY want to open word?"
<Assid> after that .. i was like GO THE f%%%% AWAY!!!
<Traveler6> Heh.
<Assid> thats within 1/2 hr of usage
<Assid> trying to configure wifi on that was a pita too
<Assid> im soo used to double click.. how the hell am i supposed to know im supposed to right click on the wifi netrwork LIST
<Assid> its a list dammit.. XP doesnt have rightclick for thatr
<Traveler6> Yah.
<Assid> there was absolutely no other way to change the wifi settings to WEP / manual
<Traveler6> Where do I download Gutsy?
<boojah_> Assid: its like they just realized that all the other OS have a user authentication.. and though that typing a password is just to fucking hard for windows users, so lets just make them push a button instead :P
<Assid> they honestly think a virus cant emulate a push button ?
<Traveler6> Still need to download....
<boojah_> yea, its pathetic
<PriceChild> !ohmy | boojah_
<ubotu> boojah_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<boojah_> ops.. sry :P
<Assid> Traveler6: topic
<Assid> !topic | Traveler6
<ubotu> Traveler6: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jack_mcdowell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<Assid> no tribe 6 yet
<jack_mcdowell> I would say... use at your own risk though
<boojah_> Assid: did you upgrade today? do you have the bug with the gnome-terminal?
<tormod> there won't be any tribe 6 cd. use a daily build.
<Assid> boojah_: aint running gutsy no more
<boojah_> Assid: o
<boojah_> k
<Assid> i use this machine for production use.. so shifted back to winxp
<Assid> the "LAST" stable windows
<boojah_> hehe i see
<IdleOne> I miss windows 95
<Assid> one of the main reasons im trying to force myself to move to linux.. i keep tryin to say to myself "xp is the last.. thats it.. what you gonna do after this?"
<boojah_> i dont miss anything from windows...
<Traveler6> Assid: You get used to Linux really, really fast.
<boojah_> why cant you use linux?
<IdleOne> boojah_: not even the BSOD?
<Traveler6> :)
<Assid> boojah_: i went nuts trying to sync my phone..
<Traveler6> Seriously...the only thing I miss is Google SketchUp.
<boojah_> idleOne: ehm no
<Traveler6> Also, I'm a bit of a luddite. I don't WANT my phone to connect to my laptop.
<winbond> Traveler6, did u get the link to gutsy?
<Traveler6> My PalmPilot? Well, it's only about six years old.....
<Assid> i mean yes i can play with the conf files.. but seriously.. do they expect all users to play with it ?!?!
<Traveler6> Winbond: Yep.
<Assid> Traveler6: https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/
<Traveler6> Assid: Yep.
<Assid> or just use the daily builds
<Traveler6> Assid: Go complain to your carrier/cell phone manufacturer.
<boojah_> Assid: its a learning curve.. and its more and more gui replacements out there
<Assid> nokia e61 .. i followed the guides. still couldnt sync
<jack_mcdowell> speaking of phones, does anyone know a way to connect a t-mobile dash to transfer siles?
<Assid> and i did complain.. and they just didnt do anything of it
<boojah_> Assid: i feel the biggest problem is hardware compability.. at least with new hardware
<Assid> boojah_: even more problems.. im just getting a intel q6600 (core2quad)
<Traveler6> Assid: Woah.
<Assid> assembling myself a new machine in like a weeks time
<Traveler6> Wait 'till Gutsy.
<Traveler6> There's an A/V optimized version of Ubuntu out there with a lot of the multimedia goodies pre-configured.
<boojah_> Assid:i just bought a new laptop, and i had to do a lot of workarounds to even get it installed
<Assid> Traveler6: im in india.. and my moms coming back from the US, so i had her buy me the goodies
<Assid> boojah_: believe it or not.. i have a feisty fawn dvd that wont install
<Traveler6> Assid: Ah.
<winbond> is dist-upgrade the same as getting the tribe6 cd?
<Assid> i had to use the CD images to install feisty
<Traveler6> Assid: Go get a new one?
<Assid> Traveler6: none of the dvds worked for me
<Traveler6> I loathe my ISP.
<Traveler6> 3mbps my ass.
<Assid> err.. your lucky
<Traveler6> I'm getting 145kbps downloading Ubuntu.
<boojah_> Assid: i got a error saying bin/sh tty: job controller shut down or somehing like that
<Assid> boojah_: yeah seen those
<Traveler6> Well, I'm getting approx. 1.3 MBPS.
<Traveler6> We're paying for 5MBPS.
<Traveler6> Might be 3MBPS.
<Traveler6> Definitely not 1.3.
<Assid> boojah_: another reason why i might load up xp.. i really dont wanna re-install again and again
<Traveler6> Assid: Six months?
<winbond> Traveler6, ur download speed could be limited by the server u r connected to
<boojah_> Assid: i had to type: break=top in the kernel command then do a modprobe piix and exit in initrmfs
<Traveler6> Winbond: Nah. That's the max speed, period.
<Assid> 6 months ?1
<IdleOne> Traveler6: if you have a router that will limit speed also
<boojah_> Assid: normal users can't be expected to find those solutions
<Traveler6> Assid: Ubuntu gets a new release every six months.
<davi> Does I need to uncompress this VMware image ?    GutsyGibbonTribe5.7z
<Assid> Traveler6: yeah i know that.. but what about it ?
<IdleOne> davi: probably
<davi> what tool ?
<Assid> i dont reinstall for 1.5 years normally.. a
<IdleOne> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Assid> im getting my machine this coming weekend..
<Assid> so far .. its gonna have q6600 / asus p5kc mobo / nvidia evga 8600GTS superclocked / 2GB corsair 800mhz ram
<farion> hello, do someone know how to make the konqueror the default filemanager instead of Dolphin?
<Assid> have to decide the rest yet
<boojah_> does anyone have a Chicony WebCam on their laptop?
<winbond> my ntfs drive doesnt mount, anyone know a command to do that?
<Traveler6> Assid: Hard drives?
<Traveler6> Are you OCing?
<Traveler6> Also...more RAM.
<Assid> Traveler6: WD 200GB (what i have right now) to be carried forward .. and gonna buy another 320GB
<Traveler6> If you're doing video (or even high-end audio) work, you'll want maybe 4GB.
<Assid> more ram ?!?!?!
<Traveler6> 2GB is not that much for production.
<farion> winbond, is ntfs supported byy your kernel?  cat /proc/filesystems  | grep ntfs
<Traveler6> I've seen machines with 16GB.
<Assid> i dont do high end video editing
<Assid> maybe some divx stuff. thats it
<Traveler6> Oh.
<Assid> encoding tops.
<Traveler6> Why the quad-core?
<Assid> cause my mom was coming down.. and i dont know anyone else whose gonna pickup my stuff for the next 1 year
<winbond> farion, i guess not, do i need to compile my own kernel then?
<Assid> Traveler6: besides.. would make more sense to have a quad than a core2duo
<Traveler6> Why?
<Traveler6> No real speed benefit to anything except massive number crunching and A/V production.
<Assid> even multi tasking
<Traveler6> For 3DSMAX or MAYA, a quad-core is a dream. Otherwise, it's pretty silly.
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> q6600 is the same price as e6750/6850
<Traveler6> Also, PLEASE tell me you're overclocking.
<Assid> not this year.. next year
<Traveler6> :)
<Traveler6> Fair enough.
<farion> winbond, you can try this  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<Traveler6> So, why the quad-core, then?
<Assid> you gotta remember its like  30C here average at any given point of the day.. and im without an AC
<Assid> Traveler6: wanted to upgrade..
<gnubuntu> hi, i just make the latest update from gutsy 5. my human theme don't work anymore.  i got an error, when i login. anybody with the same problem?
<Assid> if you upgrade enough.. you have a better chance to find someone to buy your older machine
<Traveler6> For calculating stupidly complex economic functions, a quad core is great. For rendering Toy Story, a quad core is great. For removing noise from The Ring Cycle (vagner FTW!), a quad core is great.
<Traveler6> For playing games, it's absolutely, entirely useless.
<Assid> i dont game that often
<Assid> once a month maybe
<Traveler6> So why the fast PC?
* Assid waits for the immediate next question on the gfx card
<Assid> Traveler6: cause i get irritated when things slow down
<Assid> at any given point of time.. i have around 10-15 applications running
<Traveler6> Traveler6: Get more RAM.
<Traveler6> That's the problem.
<jack_mcdowell> has anyone had Urban Terror crash their X server?
<Traveler6> Urban Terror?
<jack_mcdowell> UrbanTerror4? it's a game
<Assid> hrmm anyone know if the compiz+opengl issues have been rectified?
<winbond> farion, thanks , just tried it, it failed to mount it
<Assid> hrmm i wonder if the new kernel can handle this hardware ?
<Centaur5> Is ebox still unable to load all the other modules other than network?
<winbond> farion, it says i can add a line to fstab but under which id?
<winbond> farion, i can send pms, how do i call back my registered nick?
<winbond> farion, can't
<farion> winbond, did you have a registred nick?
<winbond> farion, yes, a while ago, not sure if i remember it now
<xtknight> i am aware of the alternate cd, but by any method is it possible to mount a RAID volume and install using ubiquity-installer?  would modprobing mdadm be enough for /dev/md0 to show up *somewhere*?
<sausageman> I did apt-get purge xserver-xgl since i was having some issues, now gnome-settings-daemon won't load: X11 error BadDevice, serial 2494, error_code 171, request_code 151, minor_code 3
<farion> you can identify by using the following command /msg NickServ IDENTIFY yourpassword
<winbond> farion, it doesnt show me the nick , just says the nick im using now is not regestered
<farion> winbond, mhh wrong passwort?
<winbond> farion, hmm, let me retry
<IdleOne> winbond: /nick newnick will change your nick
<sausageman> interestingly, Xorg seems to have two instances, and also it's loading a Generic mouse pointer despite me defining the synaptics driver as the core input device
<ConstyXIV> how do you get rid of the "magnetic" windows?
<tanath> you have ccsm?
<ConstyXIV> yeah
<tanath> snapping windows
<tanath> (plugin)
<jepler> after updating an hour or so ago and rebooting, my panel menu font is fine but gnome-terminal has an invisibly small font .. 2x3px letters or so
<tanath> same here
<jepler> I see some others were reporting this a little while ago as well, but I don't see an answer
<tanath> same here
<tanath> :P
<jepler> running xterm& in gnome-terminal makes it all better for me
<tanath> you don't have to run it in gnome-terminal
<ConstyXIV> coming from beagle, is there anything i should know about tracker?
<tanath> i switched to tracker, and it was supposed to be better, but i think beagle is better
<ConstyXIV> does it still find stuff?
<tanath> yeh, but not like beagle did
<tanath> beagle would find most things immediately, and search in chat logs, etc
<tanath> as you typed even. tracker doesn't
<tanath> i'm thinking of switching back
<ConstyXIV> oh, and can you get the old-style (hang from panel) deskbar back?
<tanath> i don't see it, though there's a deskbar applet that'
<tanath> s supposed to do that
<tanath> hm, maybe this is what i was thinking of before...
<tanath> yeh, this deskbar applet works with beagle. that's what made it killer
<tanath> bye bye tracker
<tanath> gah, it won't do the as-you-type thing
<tanath> 'libbeagle has been compiled without python bindings' :(
<tanath> python-beagle ! :D
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-18
<ConstyXIV> what exactly does apparmor accomplish?
<tanath> someone had a problem running gnome appearance... now i do to
<ConstyXIV> is it a sort of "application jail" or something?
<tanath> http://pastebin.ca/701278
<_CitizenKane_> hi all, is there a good way to stop strigi from autostarting?
<tanath> Sys > Prefs > Sessions
<tanath> anyone have a problem running gnome appearance?
<tanath> (who's up-to-date)
<IntuitiveNipple> I am, but what is it? :p
<IntuitiveNipple> System > Preferences > Appearance?
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, run it from a terminal?
<tanath> yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, you want to see if I get those same errors?
<tanath> yeh
<tanath> you completely up-to-date?
<IntuitiveNipple> by the hour :p
<tanath> lol
<tanath> well, i just upgraded a few more things a several mins ago
<IntuitiveNipple> well it starts okay, no signs if errors
<DShepherd> ConstyXIV, kinda..
<tanath> hrm
<IntuitiveNipple> what version do you have?
<tanath> was fine for me before, now broken
<DShepherd> ConstyXIV, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AppArmor .. for more info
<tanath> uh, i don't know
<tanath> apt-cache doesn't seem to know about it...
<IntuitiveNipple> I have gnome-control-center Version: 1:2.19.92-0ubuntu2
<IntuitiveNipple> dpkg-query -s gnome-control-center
<tanath> Version: 1:2.19.92-0ubuntu3
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh, you do have an update - not seen that yet
<tanath> in that case, i recommend against it :P
<tanath> now my terminal and my gnome-appearance are broken
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh.. I think messing with the sources.list the other day seems to have affected the updater.  I just did a manual check and there's a bunch offered now
<IntuitiveNipple> lol thanks for the warning :)
<IntuitiveNipple> better post a bug pronto while you still can
<tanath> heh
<tanath> i'm poking around to see what else is broken
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm offered 83MB of updates
<IntuitiveNipple> kernel image updates, grr. That means loads of my customisations have to be pulled off and put back after!
<IntuitiveNipple> I think that can wait until tomorrow!
<tanath> anyone know how to use the 'nautilus actions' thingy?
<IntuitiveNipple> actions?
<tanath> Sys > Prefs > Nautilus Actions Configuration
<tanath> meh. don't think i need it
<IntuitiveNipple> oh... I don't have that
<tanath> then, Sys > Prefs > Main Menu, first
<darrend> does anyone have trouble with compiz and 3d games?  I get blank screens (at best) or more usually, xorg server crashes
<darrend> if I kill compiz first, I can play the games ok
<wfarr> anyone else have synaptic touchpad vertical scrolling stop working with the upgrade to xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<tanath> darrend, prolly better to turn it off, rather than kill it :P
<tanath> darrend, there's a plugin in ccsm for workarounds. tried that?
<IntuitiveNipple> nope, don't have it
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: Using nvidia?
<darrend> tanath: it's enabled, but i'd not looked at it before.. checking now
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<wfarr> can anyone else besides me confirm this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/140548 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140548 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "regression: touchpad special functions no longer function" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<IntuitiveNipple> darrend: It sounds like you may be affected by the nvidia/xorg ABI problem that affects most 3D apps atm
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: ok, i'll go look that one up, thx.
<darrend> tanath: how do you turn it off w/o killing? (using xubuntu if it makes a difference)
<IntuitiveNipple> I have the url here hang on
<IntuitiveNipple> bug #130325
<tanath> darrend, it might. in gnome you can go to Sys > Prefs > Adv Desktop Effects
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[nvidia-glx]  3D GL apps crash X when using compiz due to unmaked ABI change (gutsy)" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130325
<darrend> IntuitiveNipple: thx, that seems to be it
<tanath> darrend, actually, that's just ccsm... not the thing i was looking for...
<LeeJunFan> anyone else having problems with the open ATI drivers on gutsy taking up 100% cpu?
<IBG> after the last update i can't type in terminal anymore
<yeager> are all terminals broken after the gnome 2.20.0 update?
<IBG> well i have a broken terminal
<DShepherd> boot
<DShepherd> ooops
<yeager> here a screenshot of gnome-terminal http://home.danielnylander.se/tmp/bugg2.png
<yeager> well, i just wait for the next update
<AmyRose> Darn, the upgrader isn't working
<tanath> IBG, the text is just tiny ;)
<IBG> :)
<tanath> IBG, can you open gnome-appearance?
<IBG> gnome-appearance-properties ?
<tanath> i was gonna poke in there to change the default font, but i can't run it
<tanath> yeh
<IBG> i can open it
<tanath> then you didn't upgrade very recently :)
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to get the deskbar to hang from the panel like it used to?
<tanath> consider yourself lucky
<tanath> IBG, does playing with the fonts in there help?
<IBG> but i can't close it
<tanath> lol
<tanath> i can't open it, and you can't close it :p
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: gconf-editor  and /desktop/gnome/interface
<tanath> Bad key or directory name: "and": Must begin with a slash (/)
<tanath> :P
<ConstyXIV> are today's updates broken or something?
<tanath> yeh
<IntuitiveNipple> no no no
<IntuitiveNipple> open gconf-editor
<tanath> i beg to differ :P
<IntuitiveNipple> *then* navigate to that key
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, i realized that :P
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<ConstyXIV> what's wrong, so i know what to expect when it's finished?
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, after i pasted without looking, of course :D
<IntuitiveNipple> typical Ubuntu-er :p
<tanath> terminal text is too tiny to see
<ConstyXIV> oh, that's it?
<tanath> gnome-appearance-properties won't open
<tanath> xterm works though
<davi_> I have downloaded an VMware image of GutsyGibbonTribe5
<tanath> well, should be using monospace 10...
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu being how it is, i really shouldn't need the terminal for a while anyways, and what i need i know by touch
<davi_> The user is    ubuntu, and its password is ubuntu
<davi_> But, what is the usual  root password?
<tanath> use sudo
<IBG> thx for the tip tanath
<ConstyXIV> davi_: there is none, use sudo
<IBG> ;)
<d4rkmonkey> davi_ you don't need root password
<ConstyXIV> davi_: it's The Ubuntu Way (TM)
<davi_> thanks tanath ConstyXIV & d4rkmonkey
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<davi_> :)
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, well, that didn't work
<IntuitiveNipple> You sure it's not something caused by your fiddling?
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, how would my fiddling affect everyone else's machines? :P
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, and what fiddling might that be?
<IntuitiveNipple> I get the sense you like messing with settings :)
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, i like customizing things :)
<IntuitiveNipple> is that what you call it? lol
<tanath> and learning
<IntuitiveNipple> Which package do you think is broken - I could install just that update and see what happens
<tanath> i'm usually pretty careful when i fiddle... :P
<tanath> prolly gnome-terminal
<tanath> xterm is fine, other fonts on the system are fine..
<IntuitiveNipple> ok.
<fulio> Hi, is anyone avaible to help me with my error please..
<tanath> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ConstyXIV> fulio: it's usually okay to just tell us your error outright
<fulio> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> what version have you got? I've got 2.18.1-1ubuntu2
<fulio> well when i booted up my laptop i got an error with the gnome-settings-daemon "which lead to my icons changing back to the original and my appearance is ugly agn..
<tanath> Version: 2.18.1-1ubuntu2
<IntuitiveNipple> fulio: sounds like a dbus error, try restarting gnome with Ctrl+Alt+backspace
<CydeSwype> fulio, there's a number of people having that problem after this morning's update, i think
<fulio> i have done that.
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: ok, so we have the same version, so something else then
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, you don't have the problem?
<jepler> for me, I think it was broken by one of these upgrades: http://pastebin.ca/701346
<fulio> CydeSwype, so theres nothing i can do?
<CydeSwype> i just did an update (108 packages!  yay!) so hopefully one of those fixes it
<CydeSwype> fulio, look for another update
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: Have you tried editing the Default gnome-terminal profile from the Edit > Profiles menu?
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, yep
<fulio> CydeSwype, where can i find an update?
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm
<tanath> that was the first thing i tried
<CydeSwype> fulio; system->administration->update manager
<tanath> actually, second. after the 'zooming' thing
<IntuitiveNipple> ok... what font does it claim is in use currntly?
<CydeSwype> tanath, this morning i had teeny tiny fonts.  i adjusted them but they didn't take effect until i restarted
<tanath> system default, which according to the gconf thing is monospace 10
<ConstyXIV> where in ccsm do you keep windows from "sticking" to the edge?
<fulio> CydeSwype, when i clicked on it , it said "not all updates can be isntalled
<CydeSwype> additionally, my restricted nvidia drivers got disabled.  re-enabling those solved a lot of problems
<ShackJack> ConstyXIV: Under wobbly windows - uncheck snap inverted...
<IntuitiveNipple> mine has "Use the system fixed width font" and shows "monospace 12"
<CydeSwype> fulio, have you done a restart recently?  you have to reboot after this morning's update
<ShackJack> CydeSwype: By nvidia drivers got borked by latest kernel update... had the "new" binary drivers and now they're gone and I am said :(
<tanath> ConstyXIV, snapping windows
<fulio> CydeSwype, i think after i ahve done the update, and turned of my laptop and i went back on and thats when i got the error
<CydeSwype> shackjack, sounds like that's happening to several people.  the joys of being on the beta release!
<IntuitiveNipple> We're on beta already!?
<IntuitiveNipple> Still alpha you know!
<CydeSwype> err alpha?
<CydeSwype> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<ShackJack> CydeSwype: Yeah, I have this monitor which has query refresh so it starts with "no signal" I was releived when nvidia-new - fixed it, but it got borked... SHould've save my old xrog.conf - DOH!
<CydeSwype> fulio, i sometimes get the "can't install updates" but usually a restart solves it
<CydeSwype> shackjack, if i had a nickel for every time i should have saved my xorg.conf, i'd have about $20 now
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, what's your gnome-control-center version?
<CydeSwype> this whole bulletproof x thing still has a way to go
<fulio> CydeSwype, atm im running a partial upgrade
<ShackJack> CydeSwype: Ironically, my ATI setup is working swimmingly :)
<CydeSwype> fulio, very cool.  that may fix a lot of things for you
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: 1:2.19.92-0ubuntu2
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, Version: 1:2.19.92-0ubuntu3
<ShackJack> CydeSwype: I can start in vesa, al least but I miss me eye candy...
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, and i can't open gnome appearance
<fulio> CydeSwype, how do install icons theme and a gnome theme ?
<ShackJack> HI all - gutsy's been a little finicky with auto-mounting USB drives lately, but I have USB hard drive I want to mount on a notebook and is doesn't show up in lsusb at all (?!)   And tips on steps I can take?
<CydeSwype> shackjack, yeah, it's funny how we miss the wobbly windows, isn't it?
<tanath> fulio, Sys > Prefs > Appearance
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: interestingly, updating that package needs to also do  libgnome-window-settings1
<tanath> fulio, er, Sys > Prefs > windows
<IntuitiveNipple> which sounds more like something that'd affect your fonts
<ShackJack> CydeSwype: Yeah, but it's actually useful too... And I love the Irony of my Virtual Windows XP flipping in a CoverFlow style-task switcher on my Linux machine ;)
<tanath> fulio, er, ignore me, i can't find it, lol
<CydeSwype> shackjack, is that from the latest virtualbox stuff?
<fulio> tanath, lol
<osmosis> where can I download a daily of gutsy server?    doesnt work http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath:  dpkg-query -L libgnome-window-settings1
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: check what files are changed
<ShackJack> CydeSwype: Yeah, using the Fiesty repo on their site - it works great(!)
<fulio> tanath, everything was working ok untill the update , will this be fix soo?
<fulio> soon*
<ShackJack> CydeSwype: Got a little windows logo in my app launcher to launch it with one click in full screne mode... sweet...
<IntuitiveNipple> fulio: check if there's a bug report about it. If so, add a comment... if not, report a new bug
<CydeSwype> shackjack, i love virtualbox.  haven't gotten the latest one installed with winxp yet though (hunting for a copy)...a legal one of course...
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, the relevant files: http://pastebin.ca/701360
<tanath> fulio, hope so
<fulio> tanath, do you also ahve that problem?
<ConstyXIV> CydeSwype: xp or virtualbox?  vbox is free and Free (depending on your tastes)
<ShackJack> CydeSwype: I was able to use my product key twice (have two version, just couldn't find other key)... Went to install WMP 11 but it tags on WGA so I'll look for a cracked copy of that...
<tanath> fulio, sorry, which again?
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: yeah, I know, I can see them here :) I meant, check if the executables/libraries have been updated or just some minor doc changes.
<Shelagh> Any one having trouble upgrading snort? I get subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 6. Google doesn't help.
<CydeSwype> constyXIV: virtualbox is set up.  just looking for a winxp cd
<ShackJack> Any help on troubleshooting a USB harddrive that doesn't show in lsusb?
<fulio> tanath, with the gnome-settings-daemon with the error
<CydeSwype> shackjack, i've installed my key too many times.  told me to get another one  =^P  stupid MS
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: from the Changelog: Version 1:2.19.92-0ubuntu3:
<IntuitiveNipple>   * Add support for altering touchpad parameters to
<IntuitiveNipple>     gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-mouse-properties
<tanath> fulio, oh, i didn't get that problem :)
<jepler> hm things are worse after reboot -- gnome-terminal comes up short but wider than the screen, and all window titles are cut off
<fulio> tanath, grrr.. hope this will fix it
<tanath> jepler, yep. the text is tiny
<ShackJack> CydeSwype: I can't believe how well it works, even on my old 2.4 P4
<tanath> jepler, highlight it
<osmosis> why is there no image?  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/
<IntuitiveNipple> CydeSwype: phone MS - they'll usually reset the count on it for you. I have done that several times because of testing
<osmosis> no ISO
<ShackJack> Tiny text in GUI?
* ShackJack goes to see if his nvidia driver is back...
<IntuitiveNipple> osmosis: check the build logs on launchpad
<jepler> I also get a nasty warning about gnome power something, but that's more than likely because I'm using a custom kernel with CPU frequency scaling disabled
<osmosis> IntuitiveNipple: build logs?  i can never find anything on launchpad
<krisx> howdy
<CydeSwype> intuitivenipple: i kinda figured they'd do that.  i just haven't gotten around to it.  that and i don't want to get their attitude when i tell them i install them as a virtualmachine under linux  ;^)
<igorgue> hey!
<krisx> yo lol
<fulio> allright guys brb my update has just finish ima do a reboot brb
<IntuitiveNipple> CydeSwype: You don't need to tell them the precise details. All you say is you're reinstalling because you're trying different configurations
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, files don't seem to have been touched
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, since yesterday
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: So, something else maybe
* igorgue remembered checking update the system... desklet-applet make it easier :)
<CydeSwype> but how can i resist telling them i'm finally rid of their OS?!  ;^)
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: the key is to monitor what files/settings gnome-terminal reads to give you an idea where the issue is - I'd use strace initially, and then inotifywait and then get specific
<IntuitiveNipple> CydeSwype: You're not :p
<IntuitiveNipple> CydeSwype: Else you'd be able to forget it :)
<krisx> man you guys are developoing the hell out of gutsy it used to crash once a day ive been up for 2 weeeks  as  of late
<CydeSwype> haha true
<CydeSwype> i mostly have them around just so i can QA in IE
<CydeSwype> the ies4linux isn't 100% reliable
<igorgue> krisx: now is not crashing that much
<krisx> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm the same, I have VMs of each version for testing
<igorgue> Another update of compiz... that make me happy!
<IntuitiveNipple> But I have an MSDN account too so licensing isn't a big issue
<CydeSwype> right on
<CydeSwype> sweet.  update finally finished.  time for reboot
* CydeSwype crosses his fingers
<krisx> yeah boys  imm quad booting now but i am linux convert after vista
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, i can't remember how to direct the strace output to a file
<krisx> my hubbys hardcore linux
<igorgue> yeah Vista sucks... but at least they have a good chess program which is not "online" chess program btw
<krisx> he screwed up my head lol
* igorgue seen a kernel update... now he is scared :S
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, nvm
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: man strace ... clue -o
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, keeps giving me permission denied o.O
<krisx> damn  processor hog i run 10% on linux vista ultimate has me 30 on a 5200+ dual core
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, gah, nvm, lol
<fulio> HELP
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, ok, got me an strace log, but need help to know what i'm looking for
<krisx> imm a linux newb  yes but damn
<fulio> after i have done the update my desktop effects isnt working and my compiz-fusion isnt working, desktop effects isnt located in the system>preference> and im not able to click on the compiz-fusion.
<krisx> only been plaing for a year since feisty but i  am a power useer
<igorgue> :o
<igorgue> fulio: you are scaring me a lot
<IBG> fulio, try ctr+f2 then compiz --replace
<krisx> }
<CydeSwype> oh man...that is SO much better
<fulio> IBG, it wont open. i went to the syn package and try to install desktop-effects and it wont let me it says "desktop-effects:
<fulio>  Depends: compiz but it is not going to be installed
<fulio> "
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: I'd use a process of elimination - look for reads of what seem like settings files (so in ~/.gnome*) using grep
<krisx> this version of linux  with 64 compiz emerald is sweet shit
<sebastian> hi guys .. i am trying to upgrade to gutsy with update-manager -c -d but it doesn't show the 7.10 update .... what should i do?
<IntuitiveNipple> Gutsy 64-bit is running sweet since about tribe-5
<sebastian> i have the newest update-manager
<jrib> sebastian: apt-cache policy update-manager   returns what version?
<krisx> well maybe it runs under 32 but damnnnnnn
<fulio> anyhelp please.
<sebastian> 0.59.23
<krisx> 4:20
<sebastian> jrib: 0.59.23
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, mostly icons, and mostly ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe its using dbus and of course gconfd
<jrib> sebastian: does it fail if you just run 'update-manager -d'?
<igorgue> are you getting the gnome splash screen?
<sebastian> jrib: yeah, it shows no updates
<jrib> sebastian: interesting, it's not showing up on my feisty install at the moment either.  But I have upgraded another one this way.  Let me see
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: What happens if you select a custom font and size?
<ShackJack> fulio - compiz just had some issues in repos... I would maybe just uninstall, do updates and reinstall compiz
<krisx> take care love you guys sorry mental health daY night all
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, no change
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, no visible change anyway
<igorgue> krisx, bye
<IntuitiveNipple> so gnome-terminal ignores the setting?
<krisx> compiz is getting there
<igorgue> krisx, with the latest update?
<fulio> ShackJack, can you help me pelase?
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: I've just altered the current font to BOLD monospace 12pt and that works instantly
<fulio> ShackJack, well it seems like it isnt installed but my desktop effects isnt working
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: As soon as I reselect "Use default" the window switches back to Monospace 10
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, i just tried monospace 72. no change
<ShackJack> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<IntuitiveNipple> looks like you've got a dbus/gconfd issue... are they both running?
<ShackJack> and make sure compiz compiz-gnome compizconfigset<Tab> is installed..
<krisx> sorry my gentoo honey tells me not but i update and  upgrade every day
<krisx> nature of dev
<fulio> Hi, i have just done a new update+upgrade, and now im not able to use any desktop effects and my compiz-fusion isnt working. desktopeffects isnt located in the sys>pref> i tryd intsalling it and it woouldnt work any help please??
<krisx> twice a day actually
<jrib> sebastian: not sure what's going on here either
<ShackJack> fulio: You have to reinstall... do search look for packages, etc...
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, dbus is running, but i don't see gconf
<ShackJack> aptitude search compiz
<fulio> i have done that none of the packages are installed and if i try to reinstalll it , it wont work =\
<sebastian> jrib: hm, that's really strange
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: :$ ps -ef | grep gconfd
<IntuitiveNipple> tj        6017     1  0 Sep17 ?        00:00:01 /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2 6
<fulio> i tryd to install desktop-effects and i got this back
<fulio> desktop-effects:
<fulio>  Depends: compiz but it is not going to be installed
<sebastian> jrib: maybe this is since tribe 5 update?
<ShackJack> fulio: Well, you might have to wait, though I don't know why - dependency stuff... happened to me a little earlier...
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: that explains your problem,if gconfd hasn't started
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, found it
<ShackJack> fulio: Did you update as i stated above -- full-upgrade
<IntuitiveNipple> ahh, good!
<krisx> how soon till big freeze
<jrib> sebastian: I don't think so, I'm pretty sure my other upgrade was after tribe 5
* jrib tries in a vm
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple,  /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2 is running
<IntuitiveNipple> lol... fab new bug #140565 ... made me think of the solution being "Upgrade User" !!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140565 in ubuntu "mounting network samba and nfs shares is too hard for average user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140565
<tanath> heh
<fulio> ShackJack, yes. i saw a new update on the top right, i clicked it did a update , and it asked for a rebbooot so i did and now none of my desktop effects wont work and my icons and themes changed back
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: for the hell of it, have you tried restarting GDM and/or the PC ?
<krisx> heh gtfo
<ShackJack> fulio: SOrry dunno what else to tell ya...
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, again?
<IntuitiveNipple> lol ok just asking!
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, well i upgraded, rebooted as necessary, and that's when the problem started
<IntuitiveNipple> can never be too careful :)
<krisx> dont reboot lol
<tanath> then upgraded a bit more, and that's when i couldn't run gnome-appearance anymore
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: I would try a restart if it were me - I've seen several issues that needed a couple of restarts to settle down after updates
<IntuitiveNipple> In the long run, if it solves the issue, it saves you time and stress
<krisx> you shoud be  able to recover in recovery mode
<sebastian> jrib: hmm, here's what gets dumped into the terminal: warning: could not initiate dbus
<sebastian> current dist not found in meta-release file
<jrib> sebastian: same here, but I don't think that matters
<jrib> sebastian: ah, I don't get that second line
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to get GDM to let you tab to the password box again?
<krisx> ok gotta scoot hubbys growling for dinner nite all
<sebastian> jrib: i think if it doesn't know what distribution i am using now it can't know how to update
<scriptkiddie> i'd like to do a dist upgrade to gutsy.  do i just need to change my sources list? and then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<jrib> scriptkiddie: no, see: ubuntu.com/testing
<ConstyXIV> scriptkiddie: before you do anything, back up anything that might be important
<jrib> yes, good point
<scriptkiddie> ConstyXIV: heh, i lost 10 years worth of work three weeks ago.  nothing important anymore
<ConstyXIV> upgrades to testing can and will kill your system when you least expect it
<scriptkiddie> the live cd works great.  i am hoping the upgrade is just as simple
<ConstyXIV> it's the perfect standards-compliant implementation of murphy's law :)
<ShackJack> Nah, that's never happened to me..
<ShackJack> So if I plug in somethng and it doesn't show up in lsusb -- any next steps I can take?? (external USB HD - works in other gutsy setup on older computer)
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, didn't work :-/
<sebastian> jrib: aha, strange my meta-release file is empty ... i'll see what happens if i fill in the stuff
<ConstyXIV> what difference does it make to use a statically compiled version of an app?
<ConstyXIV> specifically, opera 9.5 alpha
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: hmmm!
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll do a lib update then a control-center and see if either affects things
<tanath> ConstyXIV, static linking = bad
<IdleOne> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<tanath> http://people.redhat.com/drepper/no_static_linking.html
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: not always
<hydrogen> ConstyXIV: static linking makes the binary a bit bigger by linking all necessary stuff into the binary
<hydrogen> its nice though because theres no dependancy hell
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, the article i linked says otherwise :P
<IntuitiveNipple> don't believe everything you read :p
<jrib> sebastian: it's working in a vm by the way
<hydrogen> tanath: that doesn't really matter
<ConstyXIV> hydrogen: outside of that, does it cause any real damage?
<sebastian> jrib: ok, updating the file worked
<hydrogen> tanath: static linking is good in a number of cases
<hydrogen> ConstyXIV: it doesn't cause damage
<hydrogen> ConstyXIV: its fine to use
<IntuitiveNipple> ConstyXIV: dynamic linking means that smaller bits can updated independently
<sebastian> jrib: it seems the reason was that the meta-release file was empty
<jrib> sebastian: I rm -rf ~/.update-manager*  and that worked here as well
<tanath> hydrogen, "There are still too many people out there who think (or even insist) that static linking has benefits. This has never been the case and never will be the case."
<hydrogen> tanath: so what
<IntuitiveNipple> ConstyXIV: but for some situations static linking is preferred, especially if the app writer needs to ensure only certain versions of libs are used
<hydrogen> tanath: you can't tell me that having a static linked version of coreutils is a bad idea
<tanath> hydrogen, did you read the article?
<mosno> it all depends on your goals, really
<hydrogen> tanath: do you understand the difference or are you just spouting off dreppers thoughts?
<tanath> hydrogen, telling me you disagree doesn't help. telling me why you disagree might
<IntuitiveNipple> ConstyXIV: If you've got library developers changing the ABI/API at will, as happens a lot, then static linking can be beneficial
<tanath> hydrogen, neither. i'm just pointing to the article
<sebastian> jrib: thanks for help
<hydrogen> tanath: right, and I'm pointing out that absolutes are never correct
<jrib> sebastian: no problem, glad you sorted it
<hydrogen> static linking is very helpful because it does not require libraries on the machine to exist
<tanath> hydrogen, that sentence is an absolute, therefore you just contradicted yourself :P
<hydrogen> so if something gets really messed up in your /lib directory
<hydrogen> and you have a staticly linked version of cp hanging around
<hydrogen> (or busybox, which provides a number of staticalyh linked apps in a rescue shell)
<hydrogen> you can still use cp
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: I've updated gnome-control-center; still no problems
<ConstyXIV> only a sith deals in absolutes (sorry :()
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: Is Bug #140569 yours?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140569 in gnome-terminal "Gterminal not working on Gutsy as of latest updates 9/17/07 5:55pm pacific" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140569
<tanath> hydrogen, i agree with most of what you're saying
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, looks to be, though comment says it's a dupe
<scriptkiddie> well, going to try a dist upgrade to gutsy
<ShackJack> scriptkiddie: I'll say a prayer...
<ShackJack> So if I plug in somethng and it doesn't show up in lsusb -- any next steps I can take?? (external USB HD - works in other gutsy setup on older computer)
<tanath> ShackJack, lol
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: I'm looking through the updates list you've had - gtk2-engines-pixbuf is a candidate
<ShackJack> tanath: LOL on the prayer or the USB question?
<IntuitiveNipple> ShackJack: port power issue?
<ConstyXIV> can you set scale to be set off by super+middle-click?
<tanath> ShackJack, prayer, of course
<ShackJack> IntuitiveNipple: Don't think so - oterh devices show up in lsusb (but don't automount) and device in question (USB HD) mounts on my desktop computer
<squee> I just upgraded and restarted and now my terminal in gnome is messed up.  It almost looks like the fonts are missing or something.  Has anyone had a similar problems?
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, update list i had? someone else posted a list of updates, but i think mine were fewer.
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: I have the update list here, just going through it
<IntuitiveNipple> gutsy-changes mailing list I subscribe to
<Ahmuck> k, can someone tell me how to do a dist upgrade from fiesty to gutsy
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, gnome package says v: 1:2.18.3ubuntu1, but sysinfo says Gnome: 2.19.92 (Ubuntu 2007-09-04)
<IntuitiveNipple> which gnome package?
<mosno> Ahmuck: if you're asking, you might want to hold off on doing that until Gutsy is stable. Just a thought.
<Ahmuck> na, i ok with trying it now
<Ahmuck> ive been using the test cd, and it works great
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: gnome-about is the package that reports 2.19.92
<mosno> then usually you change references from feisty to gutsy in sources.list, then update and upgrade with aptitude or apt-get
<ShackJack> Ahmuck: See: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<mosno> google for a guide
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, i just remembered something. amsn pops up an error on start, and now the text is invisible on that too
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: I may soon be joining you, I'm allowing the upgrades :)
<tanath> has anyone ever run amsn on gutsy?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah
<tanath> 'cause as soon as i upgraded to gutsy it stopped working
<Ahmuck> k, does the upgrade-manager upgrade ubuntu or kubuntu
<Ahmuck> kause i am on kubuntu
<tanath> and now with this, i can't see the error :P
<Toma-> tanath: can you hit ctl-S and see if you can see that?
<IntuitiveNipple> have you checked the ~/.xsession-errors
<hydrogen> you can use update-manager on kubuntu
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, the server list?
<hydrogen> it just pulls in a whole bunch of gnome packages
<tanath> oh, on gterm?
<hydrogen> beeause I don't think update-manager-kde is in feisty-backports
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: the user X session log
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, you said to hit ctrl+s... on what?
<IntuitiveNipple> moi? no that was Toma-
<Toma-> tanath: that was me. hit ctrl-s on amsn
<tanath> oh, right
<tanath> Toma-, can't. i can't run amsn
<Toma-> oh it doesnt even run? :/
<tanath> Toma-, it pops up an error, and quits when i hit ok
<tanath> Toma-, can't load something or other
<Toma-> well do it on the error dialog
<Toma-> might work
<tanath> nope
<Toma-> bummer
<IntuitiveNipple> first batch of updates applied... still ok here
<Toma-> tanath: tried moving your .amsn directory?
<IdleOne> will pidgin package for gutsy install and work on fiesty?
<Toma-> IdleOne: the dependencies will be off, so i guess not
<IntuitiveNipple> it's looking like it'll be a libgtk2.0 issue
<IntuitiveNipple> updating them now
<tanath> no
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, there's a gtk warning: Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<tanath> not sure what app that was
<IntuitiveNipple> I hate the gnome logging, it's so unclear
<mroc> need a little help here....i just installed tribe 5 on this system and everything worked.  after applying updates, about a quarter of the screen (in the middle) is a big blank strip.  intel i810 driver.   has anyone else run into this?
<mroc> sorry...that wasn't clear....i tried i810 and intel as the driver in the xorg.conf
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, after that it says: Refusing to initialize GTK+.
<tanath> Toma-, i don't think it's the .amsn dir, it said something about can't load a library.... tkxcdimage? or something like that
<tanath> damnit, it won't send the error to terminal
<IntuitiveNipple> time to restart and test it all
<mroc> trying my question again......latest updates have caused a big black bar across the middle of the my screen i810 driver....has anyone else run into this problem?
<igorgue> nop
<igorgue> and I have also an intel chipset
<igorgue> (santa rosa)
<IdleOne> mroc: gimme a sec
<igorgue> do you know any workaround in the last gnome terminal emulator issue?
<igorgue> the too little fonts?
<tanath> use xterm
<igorgue> :D
<tanath> :D
<igorgue> thats what Im using
<IdleOne> bug #137604
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137604 in xorg-server "Black Bar Across Screen with gutsy i810" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137604
<IdleOne> mroc: follow the above link there is a temp fix
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: It's affected me too, after the gtk2 update
<mroc> IdleOne: thanks...guess i didn't search the bugs carefully enough
<IntuitiveNipple> all fonts are being painted smaller
<tanath> alrighty
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, now it'll be easier for you to find the problem & fix it :D :P
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, yeh, but they were like that before on feisty too
<tanath> for me anyway
<IdleOne> mroc: np
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, i think the fonts are fixed now, not 'smaller'. they were too big
<Toma-> tanath: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg426374.html
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: Fixed it
<tanath> ... that was fast
<IntuitiveNipple> I don't hang about... can you start gnome-appearance-properties ?
<tanath> Toma-, thx, trying that now
<Toma-> tanath: np
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, nope
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, how'd you fix it?
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, that how?
<igorgue> IntuitiveNipple, how do you fix it?
<tanath> Toma-, it's alive! :D
<Toma-> hazzah!
<Toma-> cool
<Toma-> was just a simple PEBKAC :)
<tanath> what? how so?
<Toma-> you left a feisty repo in the sources.list?
<tanath> i don't think so...
<tanath> lemme triple check
<Toma-> maybe im just reading it wrong
<tanath> nope
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, so don't leave us hanging. how'd you fix it?
<igorgue> yeah... this issue suck very hard
<tanath> lol, i think he's busy
<igorgue> fixing it maybe :P
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: bear with me, I'm working out the gconftool command for it
<tanath> one command, to fix them all...
<tanath> sorry
<tanath> :D
<IntuitiveNipple> ok here we go - couldn't work out what data-type the value is
<IntuitiveNipple> $ gconftool --type float --set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi 96
<IntuitiveNipple> It's been reset to 50
<IntuitiveNipple> thats the bug, it should be 96dpi or close
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, victory!
* tanath does a happy dance
<IntuitiveNipple> I've posted the fix to the bug
<tanath> so how'd that happen?
<VousDeux> hi, what is the best mpeg decoder?
<Toma-> mencoder
<Toma-> whats that got to do with gutsy?
<VousDeux> I had that stuff working before, but I reinstalled everything and I can't remember what I used before.
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, and now gnome appearance works
<IntuitiveNipple> yes, and many others
<tanath> VousDeux, DEcoder?
<IntuitiveNipple> I've marked the main bug as high priority, confirmed and assigned
<tanath> VousDeux, what're you trying to do?
<VousDeux> tanath, yeah, decoder...I'm trying to play mp3 format
<tanath> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tanath> ^
<VousDeux> I guess it really doesn't have a lot to do with gutsy, now that you mention it, but I am running gutsy and this is where I have been getting the best help from
<igorgue> thanks IntuitiveNipple!
<VousDeux> thanks, there are so many to choose from, hard to know where to start
<IntuitiveNipple> you're welcome
<IntuitiveNipple> I/m searching the updates now for the offending line
<tanath> :)
<strabes> has anyone upgraded tonight? What's wrong with gnome-terminal and teh appearance window?
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<tanath> strabes, gconftool --type float --set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi 96
<tanath> strabes, run that in xterm or something
<IntuitiveNipple> strabes I just fixed it... see bug #140540
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in gtk2-engines "Gnome terminal doesn't show fonts" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<strabes> well that was easy.
<strabes> thank you all
<tanath> lol
<tanath> you weren't here for the past couple hours :P
<strabes> so the upgrade caused it?
<strabes> yeah apparently lol
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm looking for the cause now
<VousDeux> libxine...that looks familiar
<tanath> VousDeux, i think installing w32codecs will do the job
<tanath> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mssnlayam> I get a "Gnone settings daemon could not start" error when I start gnome. What could be wrong?
<strabes> mssnlayam: see this therad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553094&highlight=gnome+settings+daemon
<mssnlayam> strabes: cool thanks
<strabes> mssnlayam: i think this post will help: "
<strabes> Odd as it might seem, this is actually a bug in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics. I've just uploaded a fixed version, which should land in the archives within a couple of hours."
<strabes> so it looks like this bug will fix itself
<mssnlayam> cool :)
<mssnlayam> I have another question, I guess this should be pretty common, but could not find the answer anywhere. Fonts for non-gnome applications (firefox, etc.) are screwed up, and I am not able to figure out how to fix them
<fulio_> hi
<fulio_> when i booted into my laptop i got this error There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
<fulio_> Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
<fulio_> The Settings Daemon restarted too many times.
<fulio_> GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in.
<VousDeux> The libxine stuff seemed to do the trick. The w64codecs weren't listed in Adept. Thanks a bunch!
<mssnlayam> fulio_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553094&highlight=gnome+settings+daemon
<fulio_> mssnlayam, yea im having that problem too , my compiz fusion was working and all but now its not working
<fulio_> mssnlayam, when i tryd to enable it i go this prbleom "Failed to execute child process "gtk-window-decorator" (No such file or directory)"
<mssnlayam> pasting what strabes said a few minutes ago
<mssnlayam> (09:21:18 PM) strabes: Odd as it might seem, this is actually a bug in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics. I've just uploaded a fixed version, which should land in the archives within a couple of hours."
<mssnlayam> (09:21:39 PM) strabes: so it looks like this bug will fix itself
<fulio_> mssnlayam, so everything will be ok soon?
<VousDeux> mssnlayam, does that address the shared memory issue with the SHMConfig?
<mssnlayam> I don't know much, I just relayed what strabes said, to save them some typing
<mssnlayam> I have the same problem, and from what I hear, looks like it will get fixed in the next upgrade
<VousDeux> oic, it would be cool if I could configure that thing...it's pretty annoying :)
<fulio_> mssnlayam, i have a question wheren do i put these deb packages like i386 http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9322477/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_0.14.6-0ubuntu9_i386.deb?
<fulio_> mssnlayam, for more information it said "for those who cant wait for apt-get here are the direct links to deb packages, then it said to simply do sudo dpkg-i followed by the package name
<mssnlayam> fulio_: I don't understand your question
<fulio_> mssnlayam, can you go to this site please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553094&highlight=gnome+settings+daemon&page=5 and aldeby wronte something about packages
<Ahmuck> dpkg: error processing util-linux-locales (--configure):
<Ahmuck>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Ahmuck> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Ahmuck>  tzdata
<Ahmuck>  util-linux-locales
<mssnlayam> fulio_: yes, I am there
<mssnlayam> download the package and run sudo dpkg -i filename
<fulio_> mssnlayam, did you read it? someone said that he did that and everything works fine now
<mssnlayam> yes, I read that
<fulio_> so i download the package and save it to desktop
<fulio_> ?
<mssnlayam> save it anywhere you want :)
<fulio_> kk
<mssnlayam> and the argument should be the filename
<mssnlayam> fulio_, I just now downloaded and installed it. I don't know if it will work though. I will logout and let you know
<fulio_> k
<fulio_> mssnlayam, ok
<mssnlayam> fulio_: works now :)
<fulio_> mssnlayam, why doesnt it work for me?
<fulio_> mssnlayam, i saved both files on to my desktop
<fulio_> mssnlayam, the first one i did was
<fulio_> mssnlayam, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553094&highlight=gnome+settings+daemon&page=5
<mssnlayam> did you install it?
<fulio_> mssnlayam, sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_0.14.6-0ubuntu9_amd64.deb
<pwnguin> anyone know what package the mouse preferences is in?
<pwnguin> ive noticed that setting the sensetivity doesn't affect my synaptics touchpad
<mssnlayam> fulio_: what was the output?
<fulio_> mssnlayam, ima do it one more time
<fulio_> mssnlayam,  you there?
<fulio_> mssnlayam, this is the output
<fulio_> mssnlayam, fulio@fulio-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_0.14.6-0ubuntu9_amd64.deb
<fulio_> dpkg: error processing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_0.14.6-0ubuntu9_amd64.deb (--install):
<fulio_>  package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386)
<fulio_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<fulio_>  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_0.14.6-0ubuntu9_amd64.deb
<mssnlayam> fulio_, you are using an x86 system, perhaps
<mssnlayam> there are two files right?
<fulio_> yes one of them is a 1386 and a x86_64
<mssnlayam> install the file for i386
<fulio_> k then do i reboot?
<mssnlayam> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9322477/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_0.14.6-0ubuntu9_i386.deb
<mssnlayam> did you install it?
<mssnlayam> just log out of gnome login back again
<fulio_> k im done brb
<fulio_> mssnlayam, hey
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(fulio_/#ubuntu+1) mssnlayam, well THANKYOU ALOT you help me alot its just now my desktop effects
(fulio_/#ubuntu+1) ty
(mssnlayam/#ubuntu+1) cool
<user01> are there instructions for installing libdvdcss2 in gutsy?
<Aondo> it's not in the repo is it?
<Aondo> if you have the package for it, just sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<flaccid> just wondering if its possible to keep up with the nvidia glx driver when keeping up with gutsy updates. ie. need to reinstall coz of new kernel but sometimes i think the restricted mods are not out for that kernel version yet, so then i have to rever to previous kernel
<flaccid> i guess this is normal..
<fulio_> \dow-decorator" (No such file or directory)"
<fulio_> \problems,  when ever i try to enable the desktop effects it says "Failed to execute child process "gtk-window-decorator" (No such file or directory)"
<user01> can i just download the feisty package for libdvdcss2 and install it in gutsy?
<user01> or just toss in usr/lib/
<gnomefreak> user01: it should work but i cant remember what depends it has normally not a good idea at all
<gnomefreak> user01: there are gutsy packages of that iirc
<Aondo> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.4-4)
<user01> gnomefreak: i just wanted to test out dvd playback
<gnomefreak> Aondo: ty
<user01> gnomefreak: or would you recommend waiting until october?
<user01> im sure there will be wikis all over the place by then
<gnomefreak> user01: grab it from mediubuntu or whatever its called
<gnomefreak> user01: last i heard repos had issues so you might want to open repo in browser and download the package
<Aondo> i just downloaded it from videolan.org the deb file there
<Aondo> no conflicts at all
<Aondo> hehe
<gnomefreak> !libc6 gutsy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc6 gutsy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !info libc6 gutsy
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 4084 kB, installed size 10120 kB
<gnomefreak> damn yeah thats fine
<user01> Aondo: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html thats not the right place i take it
<gnomefreak> user01: just get it from mediubuntu site
<gnomefreak> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gnomefreak> or seveas
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, did you manage to track down that problem?
* gnomefreak goes to sevea_s to get packages most of time because i trust him i dont know who is mediubuntu maintainers
<IntuitiveNipple> yes
<user01> gnomefreak: didnt see gutsy up but i take it there are no issues installing the feisty package
<user01> from Aondos remarks anyway
<gnomefreak> user01: no feisty package should work but there are gutsy packages someone else was talking about this yesterday or day before
<gnomefreak> user01: hold on a sec
<user01> i didnt see any on seveass site
<gnomefreak> user01: ill get it for you
<tanath> IntuitiveNipple, and what/where was it?
<user01> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> np give me some time i have download going so i have a bit of lag
<IntuitiveNipple> tanath: resetting the dpi it seems, when updating gnome-control-center and capplets-data
<asubedi> hey, edge scrolling on synaptics touchpad suddenly working today. does anyone know of any fix?
<Aondo> user01  http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<gnomefreak> user01: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/
<donspaulding> hello all, anyone know if there are plans for a vmware-server commercial package for Gutsy?  Do commercial packages usually take this long in the devel cycle to show up?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, and yes :)
<user01> Aondo: thanks gnomefreak:  thanks
<gnomefreak> donspaulding: user01 yw
<IntuitiveNipple> although you can install the current vmware-server and apply the any-any 113 patch
<gnomefreak> donspaulding: its not in repos and i dont remember it ever being in repos it was in canonical repo iirc
<gnomefreak> repos have vmware-player but not server
<Aondo> np user01 :D enjoy!
<donspaulding> so is the plan to have the commercial repo up-to-date on release of gutsy?
<gnomefreak> donspaulding: not until release afaik
<user01> Aondo: did you do a sudo dpkg?
<gnomefreak> since so much changes during devel its hard to keep updating unofficial repos and official repos
<Aondo> user01  ye with an -i package.deb behind it
<donspaulding> gnomefreak, sure, I understand
<donspaulding> IntuitiveNipple, does the 113 patch work with todays kernel update? I'm now running 2.6.22-11.32
<IntuitiveNipple> I don't know, I tested it on Friday and it did
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm nautilus burning :(
<gnomefreak> lets try something else
<user01> is there a way if i find a good wiki for gutsy to link it somewhere to a ubuntu wiki?
<user01> its on a personal website
<fulio_> what does this mean Depends: libwnck-common (<2.19) but 2.19.92-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<ohad> i just upgraded to the last gutsy and all of a sudden my fonts in my terminal are extra small.. any ideas how to change that?
<gnomefreak> fulio_: it means you cant install it on gutsy
<pwnguin> ohad: it might be a DPI problem
<fulio_> im not using gusty im using feisty
<gnomefreak> fulio_: it needs a version less than 2.19 and gutsys is higher
<gnomefreak> fulio_: than you need to be in #ubuntu
<pwnguin> fulio_: upgrading to gutsy?
<ohad> pwnguin, how should i fix it?
<pwnguin> ohad: check out the fonts menu
<pwnguin> whats the dpi currently set to?
<gnomefreak> brb
<fulio_> im not upgrading im trying to fix my desktopeffects
<fulio_> im not able to fix it
<ohad> pwnguin, where is it?
<ohad> pwnguin, and what am i looking for?
<fulio_> when i click to enable it , it says Failed to execute child process "gtk-window-decorator" (No such file or directory)
<fulio_> Anyhelp please
<pwnguin> ohad: system->preferences->fonts
<ohad> pwnguin, no such thing.. how do i install install that?
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> cute
<pwnguin> they moved it
<pwnguin> its under appearance
<ohad> pwnguin, apperance is actually not opening
<pwnguin> thats no good
<pwnguin> gnome or kde?
<ohad> gnome
<pwnguin> ok
<ohad> just updated the last version
<ohad> on gutsy
<pwnguin> sure
<pwnguin> ohad: bring up a terminal, and run gnome-appearance-properties
<fulio_> i guess no one can help me agn??
<pwnguin> fulio_: i think you might need to wait a bit
<pwnguin> fulio_: its likely that the new version of that package hasnt hit the mirrors yet
<ohad> pwnguin, it's not really opening. it's stuck
<pwnguin> does anything print out on the terminal?
<pwnguin> oh
<pwnguin> shoot
<ohad> pwnguin, terminal is too small to see if something is happening on it
<pwnguin> right
<fulio_> pwnguin, im talking about the desktop effects when ever i try to enable it says Failed to execute child process "gtk-window-decorator" (No such file or directory)
<pwnguin> fulio_: well, i dont know in detail how to fix feisty's desktopeffects, but your upgrade problem can be solved by waiting and trying again in a few hours
<pwnguin> ohad: try copy / pasting into gedit or something
<pwnguin> or whatever paste bin this channel prefers
<ohad_> pwnguin, so ? what do you think?
<IntuitiveNipple> ohad: see bug #140540
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in gnome-control-center "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<ohad_> how do i resolve this situation? also, what is going on with wifi encryption under gutsy intel netw4x32 thinkpad x61s.. does not connect to LEAP network or WEP enterprise..
<IntuitiveNipple> I've posted the fix to that bug, at the top
<pwnguin> ohad_: i think it's already been reported
<pwnguin> ^_^
<ohad_> IntuitiveNipple, which bug/.
<ohad_> ?
<pwnguin> holy crap
<IntuitiveNipple> read what I just referred to
<pwnguin> its got a link, and the number twice
* pwnguin explode
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> I ought to be in bed - its 5am and I want to be fresh for the fireworks from the SCO bankruptcy hearing later
<pwnguin> bah
<pwnguin> only with linux does any given lawsuit get press
<pwnguin> im sure microsoft is fending off lawsuits all the time, and it's not something to write about
<tanath> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> The drama!
<IntuitiveNipple> it'll make a great movie :)
<pwnguin> Jackass: the sequel?
<mosno> speaking of lawsuits i hear Microsoft and Novell are actually fighting over something
<mosno> ie. in court against each other
<IntuitiveNipple> on which topic?
<mosno> no idea
<mosno> was mentioned in passing in some anti-fud i was reading
<pwnguin> more interesting was mossburg's review of ubuntu
<mosno> pwnguin: watching it .................... now
<mosno> i dont see how it's any easier than Windows
<mosno> er s/easier/harder
<mosno> only real issues ive head is with closed drivers/hardware
<mosno> s/head/had --- damnit!
<cheesehead> Anyone here know how to install Gutsy off of a USB drive?
<pwnguin> mosno: well, you have a touchpad mouse?
<pwnguin> mosno: i especially liked the complaint from another review that midis didnt work
<pwnguin> which is partly true -- gstreamer doesn't yet handle midi afaik
<CountX> is there anyway to get virtualbox running on kernel 2.6.22-11.33
<CountX> cause i cant, vbox says i need to install some kernel drivers
<cheesehead> So...I hear Gutsy can install off of a USB disk, eh?
<CountX> cant anything if your mobo supports booting from usb?
<cheesehead> Well, the .iso is a bit of a problem for a flash disk.
<CountX> just pull all the files from the iso to ur usb, format it FAT and then tell ur mobo to boot from usb
<mosno> pwnguin: yea the touch-to-click sensitivity actually does annoy me
* leperkhanz can't get gutsy to see my usb sticks.
<leperkhanz> *sigh*
<mosno> pwnguin: i dont know about midis i dont use them right now
<CountX> can someone point me to a repo for virtuabox for gutsy?
<leperkhanz> CountX: Try getdeb.net
<leperkhanz> They got lotsa stuff on t here.
<CountX> cool bro
* mosno wonders if other distros support UI adjuisment of touch-to-click...
<pwnguin> mosno: is that what he was on about?
<mosno> pwnguin: probably
<mosno> at least he should have been :-)
<pwnguin> mosno: i cant even adjust the sensetivity at ALL
<CountX> leperkhanz: how do i tell that site im looking for gutsy only stuff?
<mosno> pwnguin: i've never tried to..
<pwnguin> try it
<mosno> pwnguin: well i'll be installing opensuse soon i'll let you know if they support it :D
<pwnguin> then confirm by bug
<pwnguin> ^_^
<leperkhanz> CountX: No need.  There are .debs for 32 and 64 bit gutsy for most every app.
<pwnguin> er
<pwnguin> my bug
<CountX> leperkhanz: cool
<mosno> yah. bugzillas are good. i've actually submitted one before! To Gnome Project. Bare in mind im a user not a dev
<CountX> leperkhanz: what do you recommend for virtuals on gutsy?
<mosno> pwnguin: bug URL?
<leperkhanz> I've had luck with qemulator, like i said earlier today. ;)
<CountX> leperkhanz: ya im kinda newb, i tried qemulator and got very confused
<pwnguin> 140585
<pwnguin> bug 140585
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140585 in gnome-control-center "[gnome-mouse-properties]  Sensetivity doesn't affect touchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140585
<mosno> pwnguin: also, this http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=299983&cid=20641267 points out the obvious wrt. the supposed built-in-ness of Windows codecs
<pwnguin> i know
<CountX> leperkhanz: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Qemulator where is the gutsy link dude :P
<IntuitiveNipple> pwnguin: Have you tried using gsynaptics ?
<leperkhanz> That IS the gutsy link.  :)
<pwnguin> IntuitiveNipple: in the past. but i really posted that in response to the mossburg review
<CountX> leperkhanz: at the bottom there are only feisty links...
<leperkhanz> gutsy and feisty use the same .debs.
<leperkhanz> :)
<CountX> leperkhanz: ya but not the same kernel
<CountX> leperkhanz: thats why virtualbox wont work on mine, cause i dont have the kernel drivers for 2.6.22
<pwnguin> IntuitiveNipple: his point is that it's silly to install an extra program to something as basic as adjust sensetivity, especially now that there's a "touchpad" tab in the mouse panel
<IntuitiveNipple> pwnguin: I don't see that Sensitivity option affecting the mouse, let alone the glidepad!
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> IntuitiveNipple: well
<pwnguin> i hear it's switched
<pwnguin> but neither do anything for me
<IntuitiveNipple> I have a bluetooth mouse and the glidepad, neither seem to be affected by that
<CountX> is there any particular reason firefox-bin freezes everytime i try downloading a file?
<pwnguin> IntuitiveNipple: i read another bug that says acceleration and sensetivity are switched
<CountX> like when i click on the link to the .deb it freezes
<IntuitiveNipple> nope... Acceleration seems okay here at least
<pwnguin> is there a reason fluendo-mp3 isnt installed by default?
<IntuitiveNipple> patents
<pwnguin> how does that matter?
<pwnguin> its in universe
<pwnguin> lemme double check that
<IntuitiveNipple> is it? I thought I saw it only in medibuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> brb, restarting gnome to test gsynaptics
<CountX> can anyone help me
<CountX> i cant download anything with firefox, it freezes
<IntuitiveNipple> pwnguin: Gsynaptics doesn't adjust sensitivity either, so it's a general problem it seems
<pwnguin> nope, its definately in universe
<pwnguin> i wonder if anyone's ever brought it up
<pwnguin> it seems like every press review does
<pwnguin> you'd think someone would say, hay, we should done fix that soon
<pwnguin> I wonder what the media would say if a distro charged 5 dollars for the right to mp3 playback
<CountX> how can i put dll's in wine?
<IntuitiveNipple> I've confirmed your bug
<CountX> like, its saying that its missing dll's
<mosno> IntuitiveNipple: do i still need to add my bit or is it enough that it's confirmed? I got stuck replying to emails .. =\
<CountX> err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\marcel\\Mindmanager\\xxxxxx.exe") not found
<CountX> err:module:import_dll Library MSVCP60.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\marcel\\Mindmanager\\xxxxx.exe") not found
<CountX> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\marcel\\Mindmanager\\xxxxx.exe" failed, status c0000135
<IntuitiveNipple> pwnguin: Regarding fluendo-mp3, this might explain why (ISO reference implemenation) "Fluendo mp3 decoder GStreamer plugin
<IntuitiveNipple> This GStreamer plugin permits decoding of MPEG 1 audio layer III
<IntuitiveNipple> streams.  It is derived from the ISO MPEG dist10 reference package."
<IntuitiveNipple> mosno, it'd help if more ppl confirm it ( Bug #140585 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140585 in gsynaptics "[gnome-mouse-properties]  Sensitivity doesn't affect touchpad" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140585
<pwnguin> im not sure what that means
<Ahmuck> a filter in add/remove programs of kubuntu that would allow you to filter by popularity would be nice
<pwnguin> its in universe
<pwnguin> so either they're guilty of being bad or not
<IntuitiveNipple> pwnguin: well anything that is an International Standard Organisation reference, can't be patent encumbered
<pwnguin> IntuitiveNipple: so the question is, why isnt it in the default install?
<IntuitiveNipple> pwnguin: read this thread: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014419.html
<IntuitiveNipple> this is the 1st one: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014418.html
<pwnguin> IntuitiveNipple: it's already in universe though. fluendo doesnt care whether you put it in universe or main
<pwnguin> so i have to imagine that has been taken care of
<CountX> has anyone gotten thier webcam to work on stickam.com?
<CountX> cause i sure as hell cant
<IntuitiveNipple> that thread shows that the issue isn't patents (if the source code remains under the MIT license), the issue is linking non-GPLed code
<pwnguin> IntuitiveNipple: i never said patents, you did
<IntuitiveNipple> I know... that explains why it can be in universe, but not installed by default
<pwnguin> how?
<IntuitiveNipple> the MP3 decoder is exempt from patent licensing as it is kept under MIT license, but can't be linked with the GPL code for distribution, only by end-users
<pwnguin> you have a very strange definition of linked
<IntuitiveNipple> GPL only applies to distribution remember, not end users
<IntuitiveNipple> read the thread, the Canonical/Ubuntu devs+legal worked it out
<IntuitiveNipple> pwnguin: http://www.linux.com/articles/51281
<pwnguin> the thread had like 3 posts in it
<pwnguin> also, it's a bit disingenous to write an article on linux.com on a debate you particpated in
<pwnguin> as mr willis did
<CountX> can anyone real quickly plz tell me how to add dll's to wine
<CountX> is it in the .wine folder?
<mosno> brb, testing gsynaptics for the bug verify...
<h1st0> CountX: yes the .wine folder is like the c: on a windows machine.  You need to register the dlls though I believe.
<pwnguin> man, this list archive is crap at threading conversations
<h1st0> CountX: the people in #winehq may be able to help you more than anyone here.
<h1st0> pwnguin: all of them are
<pwnguin> gmail's pretty good at it
<mosno> ok i updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/140585 , even though what i was initially talking about was a different thing i realised :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140585 in gsynaptics "[gnome-mouse-properties]  Sensitivity doesn't affect touchpad" [Low,Confirmed] 
<mosno> d'uh
<CountX> dude i cant download anything
<CountX> firefox crashes
<CountX> this blows
<gnomefreak> turn off compiz/desktop-effect and than see if its crashes if it does try running firefox -safe-mode and see if it crashes
<gnomefreak> ok off to bed night
<Frogzoo> CountX: uninstall flash, & see if it crashes..
<CountX> still crashes
<CountX> even with safe mode
<pwnguin> CountX: can you run it from a terminal and see if there's any hints as to why it crashes?
<CountX> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<pwnguin> on startup?
<pwnguin> or after doing something?
<CountX> no when i try and download anything
<gnomefreak> make sure you are not running compiz/ect... than try it
<CountX> how do i disable compiz without it crashing
<pwnguin> CountX: pref->appearances
<pwnguin> there
<pwnguin> 's a desktop effects tab
<gnomefreak> if it still crashes please file a bug using firefoxes help report a bug (this is important that you do it this way
<pwnguin> is compiz known to make firefox crash?
<underwatercow> How do you kill the compiz effects?
<gnomefreak> and give me the bug number and ill look at it tomorrow (just type gnomefreak: bug number
<gnomefreak> underwatercow: go to apperences and click on no effects
<gnomefreak> night all
<IntuitiveNipple> Usually it's plugins and bad profiles
<underwatercow> gnomefreak: can I kill it by terminal? I don't want to disable it, I just think it's what is messing up wine
<IntuitiveNipple> underwatercow: blank windows ?
<CountX> ok now all my font is like super small
<CountX> and i cant read barely
<underwatercow> IntuitiveNipple: No, when the game runs full screen, the gnome menus stay on top. I tried again later and the game ran fine... I think it was because compiz dies randomly and it happened to not be running
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh... I wish I could get the gnome menu to stay on top :)
<underwatercow> IntuitiveNipple: No you don't, lol... it messes up the game and makes it near impossible to play
<IntuitiveNipple> The drawers expand behind windows but they're still clickable :p
<IntuitiveNipple> I have to play pin the mouse on the donkey :)
<underwatercow> why is it that compiz dies randomly anyway?
<underwatercow> is that a bug?
<IntuitiveNipple> It's been stable for me... what hardware are you using it with?
<underwatercow> Nvidia 8800GTS
<underwatercow> want any other hardware specs in particular?
<IntuitiveNipple> It is stable on this Vaios 7600
<pwnguin> the 80 series is rather unstable i hear
<IntuitiveNipple> But I think I've seem some comments about nvidia drivers being unstable for 8xxx series
<pwnguin> something about petitions asking for money back or vista drivers
<underwatercow> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> Amazing how nvidia would rather continue to get it in the neck for buggy drivers, and the cost that entails, than release open source specifications
<underwatercow> I'm STILL waiting for creative to release drives
<underwatercow> drivers
<underwatercow> for their X-Fi
<underwatercow> supposed to be out this month or next
<CountX> all my font is tiny
<CountX> how do i make it bigger
<CountX> help! :O
<pwnguin> bug #140540
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in gnome-control-center "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<CountX> my theme is also gone
<CountX> the suggestion on there doesnt do anything
<underwatercow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] 
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> that's a good bug
<winbond> can i create a s link file within dolphin?
<CountX> how can i fix the font
<CountX> its way to small
<CountX> almost too small to read
<CountX> the font dpi is at 96
<CountX> am i just effed
<underwatercow> why can't I see anything on my terminal?
<underwatercow> the font is small?
<CountX> all my font is small...
<CountX> and my theme is messed up
<CountX> i think i fudged gnome
<CountX> somehow
<CountX> its my fault
<Xemanth> CountX: i just updated my xubuntu gutsy and noticed weird change of fonts
<Xemanth> my fonts went way too big =)
<IntuitiveNipple> CountX: try deleting the /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi key
<CountX> how
<CountX> sry, im new to linux
<IntuitiveNipple> Alt+F2 then the command "gconftool -u /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi"
<underwatercow> why did my terminal suddenly get a small font? it was fine a second ago?
<IntuitiveNipple> If that doesn't help snap them back to size, you've got another problem entirely
<IntuitiveNipple> underwatercow: bug #140540
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in gnome-control-center "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<tazgodx> can anyone help me install drivers for my wireless card D-Link DWL-520+ on gutsy?
<CountX> how do i know if that works
<CountX> its still the same
<IntuitiveNipple> CountX: Then it didn't! If it had, the font-size would have changed immediately
<IntuitiveNipple> CountX: So add it back: Alt+F2 then "gconftool --type float --set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi 96"
<CountX> ok
<CountX> its still very small
<CountX> and my theme is still gone
<CountX> but the window borders are still working] 
<underwatercow> thanks, fixed now... it was caused by an update?
<IntuitiveNipple> Did you alter the default theme, or is it that that has gone?
<CountX> no
<CountX> i had a linsta them
<CountX> theme
<IntuitiveNipple> Does the default theme work okay?
<CountX> no
<CountX> its like the matacity theme or something
<CountX> its very blocky and edgy
<CountX> the gtk theme isnt applying at all
<CountX> its as if i have a 37inch screen squeezed on my 15in laptop
<pwnguin> not everyone's dpi is 96
<pwnguin> CountX: what resolution is that 15 inch screen?
<CountX> well its a widescreen, 1440x900
<CountX> so i think its a 17in
<CountX> diagonal
<pwnguin> thats a pretty important number
<CountX> really?
<CountX> if you told me i would believe it, thats how little i know and how much i trust the uibuntu irc channel
<CountX> i owe my life to some of the people on here
<pwnguin> well, dpi is pixels over inches
<pwnguin> 15 is smaller than 17 by enough to make a difference
<CountX> i wish i would've copied down the handles of the people who have helped me
<CountX> it was fine just before i restarted
<winbond> does anyone have the gnash plugin for firefox workin at all?
<CountX> i got a bunch of updates, then i restarted, and wham its all small
<tazgodx> can anyone help me install drivers for my wireless card D-Link DWL-520+ on gutsy?
<CountX> winbond: no i just installed flash
<winbond> CountX, , doesnt the terminal have an option to increase font size?
<CountX> ive had no luck with wireless
<CountX> winbond: im too new to know
<winbond> CountX, im using kubuntu ,so dont know what in gnome
<CountX> ok wait
<winbond> CountX, but try settings/font
<CountX> there was a couple error boxes hiding behind a window
<CountX> one about cpu scaling unsupported
<CountX> and the other was there was an error with starting the gnome settings daemon
<winbond> CountX, do u have a overclocked pc?
<CountX> The settings daemon restarted too many times.
<CountX> winbond: no
<CountX> winbond: i only do that with my desktop because i can buy fans for it
<CountX> im going to restart and see if that helps
<CountX> it says it will try to restart the gnome settings daemon next login
<IntuitiveNipple> CountX: the settings-daemon error would stop gconfd from being used to get the settings, which would explain your problems
<CountX> ok that fixed it
<CountX> just a couple restarts
<IntuitiveNipple> good :)
<CountX> weee
<CountX> :D
<CountX> im happy now man
<CountX> BORG
<CountX> you better not say 'i"
<CountX> i will call you on that
<Xemanth> i've really weird problem
<Xemanth> my external lacie harddrive doesn't automount in kubuntu after start
<Xemanth> i need to switch it off and then put back on that kde notices it
<fulio> Hi my desktop effects doesnt work, when ever i try to enable it , it says Failed to execute child process "gtk-window-decorator" (No such file or directory)
<Xemanth> hmm-m actually now even doing off&on doesn't mount it
<Xemanth> or notice it
<Reaby> i got also some really weird problems after todays update
<Reaby> check launchpad if somebody else has same bug
<Xemanth> Reaby: what kind of problems?
<Reaby> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/140611
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140611 in gnome-terminal "terminal window opens up either too wide or too small, then text is not visible (dup-of: 140540)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in gnome-control-center "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Confirmed] 
<winbond> can i report a bug here?
<Xemanth> thought you were talking about my hdd problem
<Xemanth> winbond: no
<Xemanth> winbond: https://bugs.launchpad.ne
<Xemanth> winbond: https://bugs.launchpad.net
<Reaby> Xemanth: nope
<Reaby> i assume you have tried forums allready
<fulio> Hi my desktop effects doesnt work, when ever i try to enable it , it says Failed to execute child process "gtk-window-decorator" (No such file or directory)
<Xemanth> Reaby: yeah tried to search, its weird that problem doesn't occur on my laptop but it occurs on normal pc :|
<Xemanth> i have two kubuntu gutsy computers
<Reaby> have you checked dmesg, if kernel recognizes new usb periherial
<Reaby> replug hd and check dmesg
<IntuitiveNipple> Xemanth: do you have other USB devices connected to other ports on the same internal hub? If so, it could be a power starvation issue if the external drive isn't self-powered
<Xemanth> yeah  founds
<Xemanth> IntuitiveNipple: it has external power
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, not that then :)
<Reaby> so kernel founds it, but kde not..
<Xemanth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37760/
<jscinoz> Is there anyway to control which channel the mute command either from rightclicking the volume applet or from a multimedia key mutes? Currently it mutes "Front" but i want it to mute PCM, any ideas?
<Xemanth> Reaby: check my paste
<winbond> how can i search through bugs to see if a problem was already reported?
<IntuitiveNipple> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Reaby> Xemanth: done, i'm actually searching forums for automount, problem could be also in udev..
<Reaby> or fstab
<Reaby> not sure tho..
<IntuitiveNipple> Xemanth: check the syslog (System > Administration > System Log
<IntuitiveNipple> You might check the debug log too, in case of errors
<Xemanth> yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> compare the logs from the PC that does work, with the one that doesn't, and try to identify where they diverge
<wayg>  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
-wayg:#ubuntu+1-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
* <wayg!i=Fywqif@modemcable028.216-200-24.mc.videotron.ca>  requested unknown ctcp URL http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ from #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@modemcable028.216-200-24.mc.videotron.ca]  by Seveas
<Xemanth> IntuitiveNipple: yop
<Reaby> Xemanth: worth checking, tho it's for gnome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<Xemanth> i might have figured something out hmm-m, i'll tell after i have booted my comp
<Reaby> k
<Xemanth> nope, though that problem occured in one usb port... but didn't help changing to different connector
<Xemanth> thought*
<Reaby> jscinoz: try System -> Settings -> Sound --> at bottom there is mixer default channels, you should be able to select there.
<Xemanth> at least now when i connect the hdd to usb kde finds it... but in boot its not automatically mounted
<jscinoz> Reaby, cheers
<Reaby> just hope that console problem gets solved fast.
<Reaby> console problem is definetly font releated, i changed default fonts from sans to lucida sans, and console window doesn't appear to desktop
<Reaby> :)
<pwnguin> ok. totem doesn't turn off dpms
<pwnguin> there's a bug in launchpad about it
<RAOF> pwnguin: Using Xgl?
<pwnguin> in relation to totem?
<RAOF> Or just in general.
<pwnguin> im using compiz
<pwnguin> i havent gone out of my way to use xgl
<pwnguin> or aiglx
<pwnguin> so whatever came easiest is what im using
<pwnguin> did you want me to test something, or weree you attempting to help with what i brought up?
<pwnguin> anyways, the point is, someone said it was fixable via turning off dpms permantently
<pwnguin> and someoene else marked it against xorg and not gnome
<pwnguin> is it bad ettique to assume that launchpad is the only place to discuss a bug, and revert the assignments?
<RAOF> No, I don't think so.
<RAOF> pwnguin: Do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<RAOF> If you do, you've got it running.
<pwnguin> RAOF: i highly doubt it
<pwnguin> nvidida
<pwnguin> nope
<RAOF> You might want to check.  Maybe you installed it sometime in the past?
<pwnguin> not running
<pwnguin> just the one x server
<RAOF> Ok.  So this bug isn't my problem then :)
<pwnguin> ah, heh
<pwnguin> im pretty sure its not
<pwnguin> bug 30969
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 30969 in xorg "monitor goes to standby when playing a movie in totem fullscreen" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30969
<pwnguin> mplayer manages to stop dpms
<pwnguin> (it also manages to permenently end gnome-screensaver)
<winbond> did anyone get the gnash working with firefox?
<RAOF> pwnguin: Really?  That's... suboptimal.
<pwnguin> RAOF: indeed
<pwnguin> but there's many flaws with totem as well
<pwnguin> subtitles blink on
<pwnguin> it doens't respect \n in subtitles
<pwnguin> or {}
<nurettin> hello
<pwnguin> which are usually used as comments
<nurettin> i am using gutsy
<nurettin> 7.10
<pwnguin> excellent
<pwnguin> is it working well?
<nurettin> in the morning come to me updates for gnome
<nurettin> and i installed this updates but i can open terminal
<pwnguin> nurettin: i only know english, so i hope you can translate this back okay
<nurettin> but the letters not viewing.
<pwnguin> ah
<pwnguin> different bug than i was thinking
<nurettin> i want uninstall morning updates how can i  do
<pwnguin> nurettin: we dont do that in testing
<pwnguin> there is, however, a fix
<pwnguin> bug #140540
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in gnome-control-center "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<nurettin> how can i do fix
<pwnguin> that url tells you how
<nurettin_> gconftool --type float --set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi 96
<Reaby> pwnguin: totem doesn't understand any other encoding than utf-8 in subtitles, just convert subs to that, fixed many problems for me
<nurettin_> very thank you
<nurettin_> my problem was resolved.
<nurettin_> my console is running very good.
<winbond> whats the command to check if an app has all the dependencies installed?
<Reaby> actually, my bad, you can actually change encoding in totem
<Reaby> must be new feature, or then i haven't just noticed it before
<riri> Hi
<slytherin> riri: hi
<riri> adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel crashes all the time
<riri> it starts well
<riri> but when closing adept for looking updates it crashes in the shell
<pwnguin> Reaby: its not a text encoding issue
<Reaby> ach
<pwnguin> nurettin_: please be sure to report any other issues you find -- with release coming out soon, it's best to get bugs fixed rather than leave em broken!
<pwnguin> Reaby: it's just that {} are used for translator notes
<slytherin> riri: File a bug. :-)
<pwnguin> and totem doesn't care
<pwnguin> neither does vlc
<Reaby> ach
<Reaby> ok
<riri> oj
<riri> ok
<pwnguin> apparently a fansub group went to the effort to totally break a release just to prove a point
<riri> i already did it
<riri> but sometimes they find an issue and another bug comes ! lol
<riri> i don't really need it
<riri> but it's to have a clean command
<riri> i don't find any valid tutorial on compiz-fusion ? do you know one ?
<riri> frames disapear
<riri> otherswise i am quiete happy with gutsy
<riri> kde4beta2 doesn't seem much better than one...
<jussi01> !compiz | riri
<ubotu> riri: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<riri> thanks
<jussi01> riri: there is a how to at that link
<riri> compiz doesn't work
<riri> this morning gutsy updates a lot
<riri> and apparently my nvidia drivers (gf5200) was updated because i see the logo now
<nurettin_> hello
<nurettin_> sometimes my wireless network opening when log in session sometimes not opening why
<nurettin_> thank you.
<ohsonorrisy> Eek, can't anyone help me? I think I f'ed something up.
<slytherin> ohsonorrisy: Sorry to ask again, what is the problem?
<ohsonorrisy> I, stupidly, installed gtk-theme-switch, played with some themes, and now GDM loads to a black screen.
<ohsonorrisy> Xorg is fine (the NVIDIA splash is still coming up)
<slytherin> ohsonorrisy: oops, no idea.
<_4strO> fi there
<ohsonorrisy> Can anyone help me with GDM?
<h1st0> What is the problem with gdm
<ohsonorrisy> As of right now: Black screen. I can login, the panels flash for a second, the desktop turns back but I can still see the mouse pointer
<ohsonorrisy> Xorg is fine.
<h1st0> ohsonorrisy: try looking in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<h1st0> ohsonorrisy: you may be able to change the theme from there.  Or you can boot to recovery mode and startx
<ohsonorrisy> Okay, I got my desktop to come up. But I can't open Appearence
<ohsonorrisy> This has something to do with GTK2, but I'm not sure what the conflict is.
<h1st0> What were you doing when it broke?
<ohsonorrisy> Trying to install a theme.
<h1st0> ohsonorrisy: I had that problem but it would atleast default to human in gusty.
<ohsonorrisy> It isn't defaulting for some reason or another.
<h1st0> ohsonorrisy: So you got to working again but appearence wont' open?
<ohsonorrisy> Yes
<h1st0> ohsonorrisy: login manager config is under adminstration > Login Window
<ohsonorrisy> I didn't have any trouble logging in.
<jscinoz> Azureus + Gutsy = :'(
<ohsonorrisy> And it let me access the login manager
<ohsonorrisy> jscinoz - I've had no trouble using Azureus in Gutsy
<jscinoz> Under gutsy, if there are any files in ~/.azureus/logs azureus crashes on startup, and if you try to few the detailed torrent information the whole thing crashes
<jscinoz> ohsonorrisy, can you help me fix it? what errors should i pastebin?
<ohsonorrisy> jscinoz: I'll help you as soon as I can figure out whatever is going on with me
<jscinoz> alrighty
<h1st0> ohsonorrisy: so the login window is working now correct?
<ohsonorrisy> I never had a problem with the login window.
<ohsonorrisy> I could get to the login window, login, then the desktop wouldn't load correctly.
<leperkhanz> Anyone want to help me figure out why every time I log on I get a .dmrc error, and then subsequently do not have direct rendering?
<leperkhanz> Is there something I can uninstall and reinstall to fix it?
<marek`> hey
<marek`> how come openoffice doesnt correct my spelling
<marek`> even when i click spell check
<marek`> it always says that words are no words are misspelled
<h1st0> ohsonorrisy: oh well then you didnt' have a problem with gdm
<ohsonorrisy> I logged into GNOME fail-safe and still I can't access apperance
<ohsonorrisy> Something is themeing the panels still.
<ohsonorrisy> Where are themes installed to?
<nikolam> Hello
<nikolam> Openoffice does not work for me,
<Jowi> can someone verify if package "etoile" is in gutsy universe?
<nikolam> Even for 7.04 after upgrades, and also not for Tribe5 with all newes updates!
<nikolam> But I can use Ooo as unpriviledged user account no2
<Hobbsee> Jowi: it is
<Hobbsee> binaries are: wildmenus.app, dictionaryreader.app, camaelon.app, wildmenus.bundle, camaelon-data
<nikolam> E.g. every user account that is used for administrative purposes cant use Ooo
<Jowi> Hobbsee, strange that ubotu didn't find it. Was thinking about trying etoile but it seems only gutsy have the base requirements.
<Hobbsee> Jowi: it probably looks by binaries, not source.
<Jowi> Hobbsee, ah, good point. cheers.
<nikolam> Jowi: U can use packages.ubuntu.org for search
<nikolam> So , is Ooo working for you?
<Jowi> nikolam, yeah, but I was lazy and already logged into freenode :)
<Jowi> is anyone running gutsy on intel core duo man-mini in here?
<Jowi> s/man-mini/mac-mini
<nikolam> Nope, but I heard that you need apple software for that. Boot camp I suppose or so. U can use both MacOS and Linux then
<Jowi> nikolam, nah. I boot edgy on one right now. no need for apple software if you want to run a pure ubuntu setup. just create an MBR partition and off you go.
<Jowi> only needed for dualboot. bootcamp for Win+drivers or rEFIt for dualboot linux.
<nikolam> That `s great, But It you want to also have MacoS and windblows and Linux? :))
<nikolam> Ok
<Jowi> actually I have XP installed on it (dualbooting using GRUB the normal way) but I have only used it once to test. and i didn't like OSX.
<nikolam> So is Ooo (open office) working for anyone (anyone)? :)
<nikolam> Jowi: nicce :) But it seems rather silly to buy expensive laptop like Apple.
<nikolam> And not to have Macos around.
<nikolam> So, does OpenOffice.org work at you there, guys?
<Jowi> it's a mac-mini. I bought it for the hardware, not the software. It's tiny, silent, low energy consumption (important features for a home server that is on 24/7).
<Jowi> especially important when wife a kid runs around the server-room/living-room ;-)
<nikolam> Jowi: I think it is wise thing for home machine. i myself love when comp. is silent and small :) Great.
<pwnguin> anyone with a laptop?
<pwnguin> gnome-power-manager seems to only black the display
<pwnguin> rather than turn off the backlight
<Jowi> nikolam, yep. and bonus feature that it runs ubuntu that my wife can't live without. I installed Hoary for her after her Win install blew up and she's been a linux (desktop only) user ever since.
<Jowi> anyway. gonna download gutsy to try it out. makes a nice project for tonight.
<Jowi> see y'all later (in gutsy i hope)
<nikolam> I reely dont need windblows for desktop use anymore. I there isnt games or some specialized apps like autocad or photoshop, most users would switch to linux permanently. Desktop is here :)
<nikolam> Gutsy is not Stable.
<nikolam> use at your own risk.
<Jowi> that's obvious. :)
<nikolam> Could install on separate partition or try to run it in xen..
<pwnguin> nikolam: it's too bad certain developers want to push compiz
<pwnguin> when it interacts poorly with gl apps
<Jowi> yeah. XP I never use anyway so I will use that partition.
* pwnguin had two crashes today where opening the screensaver dialog crashed X
<nikolam> Jowi: And games? :)
<nikolam> I have separate partition for /boot and i needed to backup files from it before installing gutsy.
<nikolam> gutsy needs to erase /boot partition if it is on separate partition. then I got back backup kernels from old /boot and added /boot/grub/menu.lst portion for 7.04
<h1st0> You could tell it not to install grub nikolam
<Tak4> hey people
<Tak4> active people here ? =)
<h1st0> yeah] 
* h1st0 laughs a little inside
<Tak4> lol
<Tak4> :d
<Tak4> tell me people i'm looking for some help
<Tak4> I've got a bug i already had with edgy but I don't know how to fix
<h1st0> What is the bug
<Tak4> I run with a nvidia graphic card
<Tak4> and with dual screen
<h1st0> !enter | Tak4
<ubotu> Tak4: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tak4> excuse me, wrong habitude. so, all is quite alright but I can't launch gnome-terminal
<h1st0> Do you get any errors?
<Tak4> hm I'ven't already to launch it in another space
<Tak4> i'll try
<Tak4> please where can I paste the error I get ?
<h1st0> !paste | Tak4
<ubotu> Tak4: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tak4> thanks
<Tak4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37770/
<Tak4> I know (I believe) it's a RandR problem with nvidia driver and gnome-term, I remember it was the same with edgy, but no idea of how fixing it
<Tak4> (I believed that nvidia driver was now "compatible" witht RandR ...)
<Tak4> no-one to have an indication ? : / ?
<h1st0> Tak4: what drivers are you using?
<Tak4> nvidia-glx
<Tak4> do you think I may try Nouveau driver ?
<h1st0> What nvidia card do you have?
<pwnguin> nvidia and nv are randr compatible
<pwnguin> i know because im writing a patch to make nv "more" compatible
<h1st0> Tak4: I would file a post on the forums.  For a discussion and file a bug.
<Tak4> pwnguin: not with dualscreen
<Tak4> ok h1st0 thanks I'll try to do this : /
<pwnguin> Tak4: indeed
<Tak4> thanks anyway :)
<pwnguin> launchpad might be a better place to start
<pwnguin> no sense waiting for a forum discussion if there's already developer activity logged in lp
<Tak4> pwnguin: I'm not really looking for a patch, more for a solution
<nikolam> It seems that my xubuntu desktop is upgradeable from 2.41 to 2.46 but It is grayed in update manager. What it means when it`s grayed?
<rojanu> Hi! yesterday after an update fonts on some apps are not readable
<Jordan_U> rojanu, Have you checked launchpad for bugs already filed?
<rojanu> no,
<rojanu> but I searched the forums
<rojanu> did a search nothing
<sylverfox> hi all
<sylverfox> I have a problem with the terminal in Gutsy, am I in the good place to ask for help?
<jussi01> sylverfox: yes, ask away
<sylverfox> my font type became unreadable
<sylverfox> it's too small
<sylverfox> I even can't see it
<sylverfox> just a point blinking
<sylverfox> (?cursor?)
<jussi01> sylverfox: have you looked in the terminal settings? ( i assume you are talking about gnome terminal)
<sylverfox> yes
<sylverfox> I can give any parameters at font
<sylverfox> the situation remains the same
<jussi01> sylverfox: also you should take note of what it says in the topic...
<sylverfox> I can't use the commands
<sylverfox> because the terminal is unusable
<sylverfox> other problems I didn't meet
<Trewas> bug 140540 has already 15 duplicates so the current font problems are known
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in libgnome "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<rojanu> sylverfox: i had the same problem please do (ALT+F2) and type gconftool --type float --set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi 96
<sylverfox> woau
<sylverfox> what a great place to be
<sylverfox> it's ok now
<sylverfox> thnaks rojanu
<sylverfox> :-)
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> glad you got helped
<sylverfox> I have a nother question
<sylverfox> should I use apt-get autoremove anytime
<sylverfox> ?
<sylverfox> it won't damage my system?
<sylverfox> will only remove unusable packages?
<sylverfox> thanks all
<sylverfox> bye
<Spads> HALP.  I can't run gnome-terminal because the fonts seem to be not there.  Everything else seems to work except the font selection dialog.  I'm absolutely on the latest goats^H^H^H^H^Hgutsy
<Hobbsee> Spads: https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in libgnome "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Fix released] 
* Spads looks
<jussi01> Spads: run gconftool --type float --set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi 96
<jussi01> that will fix it
<miki> and i heve problem with  terminal in gutsy , i start use xterm
<jussi01> just alt+f2 it
<jussi01> miki: run that command i just gave to Spads
<Spads> jussi01: genius, thanks.
<jussi01> :)
<Hobbsee> Spads: btw, thanks in advance for making the VOIP support at UDS boston rock, so that it's usable for us who are not there.
<miki> jussi01:thanks
<Spads> Hobbsee: That'll be Ng, actually :)  He and I trade off UDSes so we each do one a year.  I was Seville, and he was Mountain View.
<Hobbsee> Spads: ahhh....
<Hobbsee> Spads: oh yes, and you did paris.  right.
* Ng doffs his cap
<Spads> actually I was still living in the US during Paris
<Spads> that was all elmo back then
<Spads> and to be fair he does more than a little at all UDSes
<Hobbsee> Spads: i could have sworn that it was you helping me out with the VOIP for paris..
<Hobbsee> hiya Ng
<Ng> Hobbsee: hey :)
<Spads> Hobbsee: I promise you I was in Oakland, California then.
<Hobbsee> hmm
<rojanu> is anybody using NVIDIA drivers?
<jussi01> !anyone | rojanu
<ubotu> rojanu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jussi01> rojanu: there are a great many people using them. what do you want to ask?
<rojanu> well here we go then, I am having problems with the nvidia driver, I get a chessboard like disturbed squares all over my screen
<rojanu> have look at it here http://malinux.homelinux.com/apache2-default/
<rocky> just checking before i go looking... are there known font problems in recent gutsy ?
<rocky> as of yesterday, my fonts are really messed up ;)
<rojanu> rock, run gconftool --type float --set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi 96
<gnubuntu> rojanu: how old is your nvidia graphic card? looks like a hardware problem.
<rocky> rojanu: actually... i think my dpi is supposed to be much higher than 96 ... i'm running 1900x1200 res on a 15.4" laptop display
<rocky> how can i calculate what my font should be
<rocky> err... what my dpi should be?
<jussi01> rojanu: you sure your cable is plugged in all the way?
<rojanu> jussi01: I am sure because now I switched back to nv and wosks OK
<jussi01> ahah
<jussi01> rojanu: what model is your card?
<rojanu> 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GTS (rev a1)
<JDahl> did someone else experience problems with gnome-terminal after the latest upgrade?  The window size is *tiny*,  and CTRL++ doesn't seem to work
<jussi01> rojanu: the 8600 gt isnt supported by the restricted driver
<jussi01> JDahl: run gconftool --type float --set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi 96
<jussi01> from alt+f2
<rocky> that command fixed my fonts just nicely, thanks all
<jussi01> :)
<rojanu> jussi01: it was working ok until an update about a week ago, I think it has something to do with xorg server not the driver
<rocky> but here's a new question... over the past several weeks i've found that when i log into gnome on my laptop my eth0 is configured properly by NetworkManager (that is i have an ip, and i can access local LAN resources) but routing or something similar is messed up as i can't access the internet ...
<rocky> does this sound familiar to anyone?
<rojanu> but can't quite put my finger on it!!!
<jussi01> rojanu: weird, because the wiki says that card is not supported...
<jussi01> !ati | rojanu
<ubotu> rojanu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JDahl> thanks!
<jussi01> JDahl: :)
<rojanu> I have checked on NVIDIA web site and it is supported by the driver version I am using - Version: 100.14.11
<jussi01> rojanu: thats weird. I dont know then. sorry. ( i run ati)
<rocky> ok can someone explain to me what "Enable roaming mode" is for on a device in network settings?
<JDahl> another thing I've noticed since the last upgrade is that tapping my "mouse-area" on the laptop no longer produces mouseclicks - maybe that's actually the "correct" behaviour because I have a bluetooth mouse connected, but it's something new
<rojanu> I am not to sure but roaming for network should give you the ability of setting more than one static IP address, but that just a gues
<slackern> !upgrade | sander_
<stdin> sander_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu#head-cfa1001afadc3e0b752edf84051ef6a84da864a4 (for Kubuntu)
<ubotu> sander_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stdin> those instructions are gnomeified :p
<slackern> hehe was just wondering if they added a separate bot for kubuntu :)
<sander_> how far is kubuntu lagging behind ubuntu?
<jussi01> stdin: a bot...lol
<stdin> no, my bot's called subot :p
<mtfuchs> hi
<jussi01> lol
<mtfuchs> got a problem installing gutsy tribe 5 amd64 alternate:  The CD-ROM drive contains a CD which cannot be used for installation.
<sander_> I mean there are special tools written for ubuntu (like that new xorg config tool) how much of these tools intergrate well with kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> mtfuchs: sounds either like a bad cd or a used cd, try new cd and make sure md5sums of the  ISO matches whats on hte site
<mtfuchs> ok.
<gnomefreak> afaik last nights alternate was too bing to use anyway
<stdin> sander_: normally if they are written for gnome (normally with pygtk) then they need to be ported (to use pyqt), so it can be a bit laggy
<gnomefreak> they were all > 700mb
<mtfuchs> and another quesion as I need to download new anyway: do you suggest using 64 bit or 32 bit?
* stdin votes 32bit
* jussi01 votes 32bit
<gnomefreak> mtfuchs: 64 bit now has apps to use flash and stuff but there is still some things that 32 bit can use and 64 cnat
<mtfuchs> ok. no speed advantages or something with 64 bit?
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, There isn't much that you can't run in a 32 bit chroot though
<stdin> for an easy life 32bit, for 4+GB ram and high precision mathematical processing 64bit
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: im talking without chroots
<Jordan_U> mtfuchs, Not with normal Desktop use or < 4 GIG RAM
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, I know
<mtfuchs> mh, ok. I have 2 GB RAM now. want to upgrade in the future. what happens with 32 bit and > 4 GB RAM?
<stdin> it just won't use all of it, 3.5GB is what (i think) it will use
<stdin> unless you recompile the kernel, then it can use 4+GB in 32bit
<stdin> don't know the disadvantages of that tho (if any)
<mtfuchs> ok. compiling the kernel is no problem at all. have done that for years with gentoo.
<mtfuchs> so I will fetch an 32 bit alternate now.
<gnomefreak> downside you wont get ubuntu patches for your hand built kernel
<sander_> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" isn't working..
<sander_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<sander_>   Major opcode:  144
<sander_>   Minor opcode:  3
<stdin> !paste | sander_
<ubotu> sander_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sander_>   Resource id:  0x0
<sander_> Failed to open device
<sander_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<sander_>   Major opcode:  144
<sander_>   Minor opcode:  3
<sander_>   Resource id:  0x0
<sander_> Failed to open device
<sander_> kinda weird
<stefg> mtfuchs: even the 32bit *server*-kernel will manage 4 GB
<sander_> yeah I know.. sorry!
<stdin> that's not an error, ignore it
<sander_> well it's not doing anything after that :)
<mtfuchs> gnomefreak: I could get the deb src of the ubuntu kernel and change the config then I would have the ubuntu pateches.
<gnomefreak> mtfuchs: and you would have to rebuild for every atch added after you built it
<gnomefreak> s/atch/patch
<stefg> mtfuchs: no, because the linux-source .deb is always outdated. you'd need a git-pull out ouf ubuntus kernel tree
<gnomefreak> since we are not done with updates i dont advise it
<gnomefreak> stefg: either way he would have to add the new patches and rebuild
<stdin> sander_: did you use run: kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" ?
<leperkhanz> anyone else getting rhythmbox crashes?
<stefg> mtfuchs: so if you upgrade your ram you could simply switch to the prebuilt *-server images
<sander_> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<sander_> that's what I tried (as suggested on this website: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu#head-cfa1001afadc3e0b752edf84051ef6a84da864a4 )
<stdin> sander_: try that command tho
<mtfuchs> stefg: do they perform good on the desktop? such things as preemption etc?
<zetheroo> will Gutsy have a solution for TV out?
<sander_> I did.. same result
<jscinoz> Hey guys if i have a choice of using the normal java version or the GCJ version of an application which should i use?
<stefg> mtfuchs: haven't had much opportunity to test that. i assume they are not overoptimzed for big iron, because 4GB on the desktop isn't such a rare usage scenario these days
<jscinoz> i have 4gb on my laptop :P
<sander_> stdin: for some reason it doesn't even start adapt_manager
<sander_> even without these command line parameters
<sander_> and this is a fresh install...
<sander_> :(
<zetheroo> will Gutsy have a solution for TV out?
<sander_> launching it from the menu will work
<mtfuchs> stefg: ok. not much to worry about then. now I just need to wait another 4 hours to finish downloading.
<leperkhanz> How about recording TV.  I still can't vid off of my camera... *sigh*
<sander_> zetheroo: It will have xorg 7.3 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xorg7.3Integration )
<stdin> sander_: you may need to have feisty-proposed enabled
<sander_> stdin: sorry?
<stdin> sander_: the repository 'feisty-proposed'
<sander_> will check for that
<sander_> tnx
* gnomefreak wonders why you would enable feisty repos to upgrade to gutsy
<gnomefreak> it will work without adding them
<gnomefreak> if it fails it will fail with or without them
<sander_> gnomefreak: but why doesn't adept_manager start?
<sander_> that's the main problem right now
<sander_> I'll try to login again.. perhaps this session is screwed?!
<gnomefreak> sander_: off hand how would i know i dont know your error or how you are starting it version numbers ect...
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, You need feisty-proposed to get the newer version of update-manager to be able to upgrade to Gutsy through update-manager
<mtfuchs> does gutsy finally support entering passwords for encrypted partitions without leaving usplash?
<Jordan_U> mtfuchs, nope, still using usplash
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: the one shipped in main is fine (atleast it is everytime i upgrade to gutsy) its been a few dozen times
<Jordan_U> mtfuchs, And I have no idea why
<Jordan_U> splashy > usplash in almost every way
<mtfuchs> Jordan_U: you mean leaving?
<mtfuchs> ah, that you mean.
<mtfuchs> I am not interested in which solution it uses just if it leaves usplash for entering a password to decrypt a partition.
<gnomefreak> adept isnt the best to use anyway there is an update-manager for kde to upgrade to gutsy last i heard
<penguincentral> hi.  i am running 7.10alpha5, and my system is completely updated.  When i go into the terminal, there is no prompt in the window, and the window is smaller than what it normally is.  Can anyone help?
<mtfuchs> usplash is only used in ubuntu, or does any other distro use it?
<Jordan_U> penguincentral, Please look at already filed bugs in launchpad
<penguincentral> Jordan_U, so it's an already known bug?
<Hobbsee> penguincentral:  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in libgnome "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Fix released] 
<mtfuchs> can I use an external hdd plugged in via usb to install ubuntu somehow?
<soundray> Guys, have you tried opening a Microsoft Office XML file in oowriter and saving it as ODT?
<jussi01> penguincentral: just alt + f2 and run this: run gconftool --type float --set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi 96
<penguincentral> thanks Hobbsee, Jordan_U, ubotu (did you follow me to this room ubotu?)
<jussi01> !bot | penguincentral
<ubotu> penguincentral: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sander_> well restarting the x session worked :)
<soundray> Fails here with an error writing styles.xml
<sander_> hmm except that it couldn't "verify the integrety of the upgrader program"
<penguincentral> it's a bloody intelligent bot
<jussi01> damn, where is that factoid now...
<jaysonsantos> Hi people, after the last update of gusty today, i can't see (they is so small) the fonts of my gnome terminal, exists some config for that ?
<jussi01> jaysonsantos: run gconftool --type float --set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi 96
<jaysonsantos> ussi01, thanks
<jussi01> :)
<jaysonsantos> My ubuntu detect my ethernet card like a wlan0 not eth0 where is the configuration ?
<Hobbsee> FireHazard17: ?
<FireHazard17> Hobbsee: what?
<Hobbsee> FireHazard17: why the bot?
<FireHazard17> Hobbsee: why not?
<penguincentral> hi for those that need a backup terminal, run xterm
<Hobbsee> FireHazard17: what is it's purpose?
<jussi01> penguincentral: why? the fix is provided for the gnome terminal problem...
<FireHazard17> Hobbsee: i dont think it has one yet
<FireHazard17> Hobbsee: right now i just sent it here to learn some words
<penguincentral> jussi01: oh yeah, has gutsy been updated to fix this? the special run command didn't work for me
<Hobbsee> FireHazard17: bots that make any noise get kickbanned, as usually do their owners.
<Hobbsee> FireHazard17: especially over multiple channels
<jussi01> penguincentral: did you read the bug? it said fix commited iirc
<Hobbsee> FireHazard17: so be warned.
<Jordan_U> FireHazard17, You can use the logs to have it learn new words also
<FireHazard17> ...
<Jordan_U> FireHazard17, It would be faster too
<Hobbsee> FireHazard17: and see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<FireHazard17> is set him so he doesn't say anything
<jussi01> bug 140540 > penguincentral
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in libgnome "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<LjL> FireHazard17: as long as he doesn't say anything, ever, he's fine -- but then again, expect people to question you about someone called "Flamebot"
<FireHazard17> ...
<FireHazard17> ok
<LjL> FireHazard17: the moment it says a word though, you'll be in trouble, so make very sure it doesn't
<penguincentral> jussi01, i'm trying to scan through the bloody bug report.  please give me a moment before i get pissed off.
<jussi01> penguincentral: sorry. I was just making sure you had the bug report.
<jussi01> :)
<penguincentral> jussi01: that's ok :)
<jussi01> it can be a real pain to find on lp sometimes,
<LjL> FireHazard17: besides, a bot running on mirc... come on
<FireHazard17> it isnt
<penguincentral> jussi01: nowhere does it quote "fix commited iirc"
<FireHazard17> i am running in the newest irssi i built myself and he is a bot written in python
<FireHazard17> running in python
<penguincentral> although under status jussi01 it says fix released, but i'm not so sure on that
<jussi01> penguincentral: read what ubotu just quoted.... end of the line...
<LjL> FireHazard17: then i see no need to fake the version reply
<FireHazard17> i havent read his reply yet
<LjL> [14:19:55]  [CTCP]  Received CTCP-VERSION reply from FlameBot: VERSION mIRC32 v5.6 K.Mardam-Bey.
<penguincentral> jussi01: what? <jussi01> !bot | penguincentral
<penguincentral> <ubotu> penguincentral: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots.
<FireHazard17> LjL: i dint write him
<penguincentral> jussi01: are you an "all knowing infobot"?
<jussi01> penguincentral: no, bug 140540
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in libgnome "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<LjL> FlameBot: i hope your Python is sane
<penguincentral> jussi01: are you seeing things?
<jussi01> penguincentral:  Launchpad bug 140540 in libgnome "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Fix released] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in libgnome "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<penguincentral> jussi01: aha, and what is the fix aside from the gconftool command that for me DOESN'T WORK
<penguincentral> god i hate bots :(
<Pici> penguincentral: but they love you
<jussi01> lol
<penguincentral> Pici:  do bots love you? do they kiss you and tuck you in at night?
<Jordan_U> penguincentral, YEs
<penguincentral> rofl
<penguincentral> you are all hilarious
<jussi01> penguincentral: when was the last time you updated?
<penguincentral> maybe one or two hours ago, why jussi01?
<jussi01> penguincentral: I was just noticing the las comment from sebastian bacher on that bug.
<penguincentral> jussi01: i've done an update check, and i'm updated. what about that comment?
<jussi01> which was only 2 minuts ago
<jeffferrari> hey anyone here using a touchpad? Last update stopped my scrolling
<jussi01> penguincentral: it should have been fixed with the update
<jussi01> penguincentral: is your mirror up to date? ( you could try using main if not)
<penguincentral> jussi01: what update? my update manager says that i am up to date.  I am using the Australian mirror (proudly aussie)
<Ax-Ax> 18 October?
<penguincentral> jeffferrari: no i don't use one, i'm a disgruntled pc user ;)
<jussi01> penguincentral: ok. however the aussie mirror may not be up to date/have the fix uploaded to it yet
<jeffferrari> penguincentral: rofl - big pain while I'm on the bus heading for work
<jeffferrari> penguincentral: scrolling is soooo hard with a fatty next to you
<penguincentral> jeffferrari: rofl
<penguincentral> jussi01: i would still be syncing to both my local mirror and the main mirror, right?
<FireHazard17> jeffferrari: hay! that fatty is me!
<penguincentral> FireHazard17: rofl
<jussi01> penguincentral: no. if you change your repo it syncs to whatever you change it to. however you could also just wait...
<ratpoison> hello, gutsy amd64 fglrx ati user. I can't change the GDM theme. any help please?
<penguincentral> jussi01: which do you prefer, the main mirror, or the local mirror?
<FireHazard17> i prefer the united states one
<jussi01> penguincentral: atm, i am using the finnish mirror. however I sometimes use the main mirror as the finnish one is like 1 week behind
<FireHazard17> mainly becuase im in the united states
<penguincentral> jussi01: yeah, i am on the aussie mirror
<jeffferrari> actually looks like the driver is totally gone... no scroll, double tap, drag, etc
<jeffferrari> :(
<penguincentral> um, i'll try the main mirror, see how that goes.
<jussi01> penguincentral: good luck :)
<penguincentral> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> jeffferrari: seems some others having the same issue
<jeffferrari> jussi01: what package is it related to?
<jeffferrari> jussi01: synaptic?
<jussi01> jeffferrari: Im not certain
<penguincentral> i must be the only one in this room that doesn't have a laptop ;)
<jussi01> anyway -->> back to work
<FireHazard17> penguincentral: i dont
<penguincentral> FireHazard17: thanks
<penguincentral> ;)
<penguincentral> ok jussi01, on the main server, now to check for updates
<penguincentral> jussi01: woo-hoo! 49 updates
<jussi01> penguincentral: what did i tell you ;)
<penguincentral> jussi01: that the main server is the most up to date?
<FireHazard17> any one know where i can legally obtain a dictionary?
<jussi01> penguincentral: i beleive so
<jussi01> !find dictionary
<jeffferrari> !info XOrg-Driver-Synaptics
<ubotu> Found: aspell-bg, aspell-br, aspell-ca, aspell-cs, aspell-cy (and 124 others)
<penguincentral> FireHazard17: go to applications>accessories>dictionary
<ubotu> Package xorg-driver-synaptics does not exist in gutsy
<penguincentral> does anyone here like bots?
<penguincentral> seriously
<jussi01> penguincentral: they are very useful
<jeffferrari> penguincentral: only the female one in the bed next to me that does the cleaning
<FireHazard17> penguincentral: i hate ubotu if its any consolation
<penguincentral> FireHazard17: thanks
<penguincentral> jussi01: grr the main server is so sloooooow
<FireHazard17> penguincentral: i mean is there a text file i can use?
<jussi01> penguincentral: give it a break, its on the other side of the world to you...
<FireHazard17> just full of words not definitions
<penguincentral> now it's picked up
<penguincentral> FireHazard17: no, i got a definition: asshole
<penguincentral> asshole
<penguincentral>  n 1: insulting terms of address for people who are stupid or
<penguincentral>  irritating or ridiculous [syn: bastard, cocksucker,
<penguincentral>  dickhead, shit, mother fucker, prick,
<penguincentral>  whoreson, son of a bitch, 2: excretory opening at the end of the alimentary canal [syn: anus,
<penguincentral>  arse, arsehole] 
<jussi01> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jussi01> penguincentral: be very careful....
<FireHazard17> ubotu: DIEEEEEEE!!!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dieeeeeee!!!!! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<penguincentral> it's fun to taunt ubotu
<jussi01> !botabuse | penguincentral
<ubotu> penguincentral: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<penguincentral> maybe the bot is right...
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<FireHazard17> kickbanned!
<Hobbsee> FireHazard17: behave.
<penguincentral> !botabuse | jussi01
<FireHazard17> me?!
<ubotu> jussi01: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* slackern cackles manically
<Hobbsee> FireHazard17: both of you.
<FireHazard17> i didnt do anything
<FireHazard17> besides yell at the bot
<Hobbsee> FireHazard17: telling bots to die isnt exactly helpful
<FireHazard17> he asked for it?
<FireHazard17> ok fine
<penguincentral> see ya FireHazard17
<FireHazard17> ill just ignore the stupid bot
<penguincentral> let's all apologise to the bot...
<jussi01> no, please leave it alone
<stdin> better to get back on topic
<penguincentral> stdin: agreed
<Pici> So whats with all these issues I keep hearing about gnome-terminal.  I haven't had any problems.
<penguincentral> Pici: you must be updated or haven't updated yet ;)
<jussi01> Pici: how far behind is your mirror and when did you last update... :P
<Pici> I updated/upgraded and rebooted 10 hours ago
<Pici> And I was fine.
<penguincentral> jussi01, Pici: yep, time for an update
<penguincentral> Pici: are you set to the main server, or a local mirror?
<Pici> Hmm.. I'm upgrading my other box here right now.  I'll take a look when its done.
<jussi01> Pici: bug was reported ~15 hours ago...
<FireHazard17> ubotu's source code is freely availible is it not?
<jussi01> FireHazard17: yes
<Pici> FireHazard17: Yes, it is.
<penguincentral> FireHazard17, jussi01, Pici: can we please ignore the bot?
<FireHazard17> what?
<penguincentral> btw my terminal is now working fine
<jussi01> penguincentral: :)
<penguincentral> FireHazard17, Pici: please stop talking about the bloody bot
<jussi01> penguincentral: just /ignore ubotu
<Pici> FireHazard17: If you have any more questions about the bot, lets talk about in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> penguincentral: Drop it. we will.
<LjL> penguincentral: it's a supybot, not a bloodybot
<stdin> FireHazard17: or #ubuntu-bots , but not here
<penguincentral> jussi01, stdin, Pici: i second your statements
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b %ubotu!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> there.
<penguincentral> Hobbsee: thanks
<penguincentral> so, does anyone know what happened to the alpha6 release of gutsy?
<Hobbsee> penguincentral: but you should be mature enough not to need it.  you and FireHazard17
<Pici> I have a factoid for it, but someone muted the bot.
<Pici> penguincentral: There is none, its a bug fixing milestone only.
<penguincentral> Hobbsee: true, but can we please move on from the bot fiasco
<penguincentral> Pici: thanks
<Hobbsee> penguincentral: please read the /topic
<penguincentral> Hobbsee: just read it, about to look at tinyurl
<penguincentral> so now I know why
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b %ubotu!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Toma-> why was the bot muted?
<Toma-> did it finally start standing up for itself? :>
<penguincentral> Toma-: no no no, just a little incident that happened earlier.
<penguincentral> everything is alright
<Toma-> oic
<penguincentral> cool
<penguincentral> now, back to the topic...
<Toma-> thank goodness i have a scroll bar
<penguincentral> yes Toma-, i assume that you read it
<Hobbsee> Toma-: because people were immature enough not to be able to handle having a bot in the room.
<webjames> my touch pad can no longer scroll any one else got this problem?
<penguincentral> Hobbsee: it's dragged on far enough
<penguincentral> webjames: some other people have had this same problem.  it may be a bug for all i know...
<webjames> i'll have a search around, thanks penguincentral
<penguincentral> webjames: anytime ;)
<Jordan_U> Anyone know if Bulletproof X has progressed beyond the thread on the Gnome mailing list, if not then there hasn't been any change for about a week and I have been faultily trying to hack at it myself and it does  not seem trivial. I really hope it isn't deferred
<Jordan_U> *futiliy
<penguincentral> Jordan_U: what is Bulletproof X?
<webjames> okay, if you goto: gnome-control-center and then mouse then touchpad you can re-enable the scrolling and tap to click
<Jordan_U> penguincentral, http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/BulletProofX/
<penguincentral> thanks Jordan_U
<webjames> i now have a problem with small text in my terminal
<penguincentral> webjames: i can help you
<webjames> penguincentral: thank you
<penguincentral> an update needs to be done webjames
<fermat> Hello all, I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 and after today's update I cannot use gnome-terminal anymore - the characters are not displayed, I can enter text and start apps, but cant see the terminal output. has anybody similar problems?
<penguincentral> you need to check one thing webjames
<webjames> just done one, 42 updates
<webjames> maybe a restart?
<penguincentral> webjames: yeah, sounds about right.  earlier 49, no reboot
<penguincentral> webjames: are you syncing to the main server, or your local mirror?
<webjames> the server for the UK
<fermat> I just figured out that the characters in skype aren't displayed either...!
<penguincentral> webjames: use the main server.
<webjames> penguincentral: done. checking now
<penguincentral> webjames: it's a good idea also to go into synaptic and reloading if you get nothing in the updates scan
<webjames> penguincentral: there is no updates
* webjames meant there are no updates
<penguincentral> webjames: to be sure, go into synaptic, and press reload
<webjames> penguincentral: just done that
<penguincentral> webjames: is your terminal working now?
<webjames> nope
<webjames> small text still
<miki> small fonts:  gconftool --type float --set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi 96
<penguincentral> miki, that didn't work for me
<penguincentral> webjames: go into xterm using alt>f2
<penguincentral> does the same stuff webjames
<webjames> miki that worked thanks!
<webjames> thanks penguincentral miki
<penguincentral> it worked for you webjames?
<webjames> yeah
<penguincentral> that's ok webjames
<penguincentral> it didn't work for me
<penguincentral> moving on...
<webjames> strange, maybe as i have already updated
<penguincentral> webjames: who knows...
<penguincentral> bye everybody
<fermat> Has anybody else problems with skype since today's update?
<fermat> Characters are not displayed
<Hobbsee> fermat: dont file a bug on it, please
<fermat> Hobbsee: -v, please..!
<Hobbsee> fermat: skype is not in ubuntu.
<allen> Uhm does 7.10 comes with compiz as default?
<Hobbsee> yes
<fermat> yeah, but the error appeared after todays update - yesterday it worked fine. and the fonts in gnome-terminal stopped working at the same time when the fonts in skype got damaged
<Pici> allen: Thats the plan
<allen> ah..
<Hobbsee> fermat: the gnome-terminal stuff got fixed.
<allen> can i disable it?
<allen> if ever
<dystopianray> will kubuntu have compiz by default?
<Hobbsee> dystopianray: it wont.
<fermat> Hobbsee: what was the reason
<dystopianray> good
<Hobbsee> dystopianray: kde4 will have compositing
<Hobbsee> fermat:   https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in libgnome "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Fix released] 
<allen> tthank you guys
<webjames> allen: right click on your desktop click change desktop background then desktop effects
<webjames> too late.. :(
<fermat> Hobbsee: Thank you! :-)
<tinin> Hi, I need to reinstall ubuntu so I was thinking of using gutsy yet, what is it's state? Has it few bugs now?
<webjames> i've been using it for a while, nothing major
<tinin> and anyone using kubuntu? is what I need to know about
<webjames> i use ubuntu sorry, give it a go on the live cd see if it works
<Jordan_U> tinin, Stick with Feisty
<dystopianray> does gutsy include ooxml support with openoffice?
<Hobbsee> tinin: it's not stable yet
<tinin> ok, thanx
<tinin> I need wireless support, I hope that it is better on 2.6.22 kernel. Right now my usb wireless goes very slow :(
<boojah_> are there any info regarding the broken gnome-terminal?
<Spads> boojah_: bug#140540
<boojah_> thanks
<Spads> boojah_: gconftool --type float --set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi 96
<cheesehead> Hello!
<boojah_> Spads: yea that fixed it
<cheesehead> I think that Gutsy just farked up my laptop when I tried to install it. I can't boot into Vista anymore.
<boojah_> anyone know if kopete has support for V4L2? and how i make it use it?
<contrast83> cheesehead: Is the partition still there?
<cheesehead> It just says "Operating System Not Found."
<contrast83> Hrmm... Sounds like *cough* user error *cough* :-D
<contrast83> Are you sure you did the partitioning correctly when you installed it?
<boojah_> does anyone have problem with the outline of the "type password" window freeze on the screen after its closed?
<CyD_> do you know a depo for tasping and gutsy ?
<CyD_> *taspring
<CountX> uh ohh, i fudged up gutsy and now i cant access my net
<CountX> everything that connects to the internet cant right now on my gutsy lappy
<CountX> anyone care to lend me a hand?
<contrast83> CountX: What kind of card (wireless, I'm assuming)?
<CountX> nope, im using wired right now
<CountX> i cant get wireless to work
<contrast83> even wired isn't working on the laptop?
<CountX> nope
<CountX> suddenly went out after a reboot
<CountX> bcm43xx wireless card, can i get that up and running fat?
<CountX> fast*
<contrast83> sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<contrast83> or did you already do that?
<__tim> hrm, awesome update: nautilus got removed and there's no panel after logging into gnome now
<CountX> well, i dont have internet
<contrast83> er, whoops. sorry...
<contrast83> CountX: one sec...
<CountX> :D
<CountX> contrast83: im on a windows box right now, on a java irc client, :(
<contrast83> oohhh ok. packages.ubuntu.com - look for that package i mentioned on there (make sure you look under gutsy)
<contrast83> CountX: google around for "wl-apsta.o" - you'll have to download that file also
<CountX> how am i to get that to the lappy?
<contrast83> CountX: do you have a cd burner?
<CountX> yeah...but no cd's
<contrast83> thumb drive?
<CountX> its at work :(
<CountX> packages.ubuntu.com doesnt exist :O
<contrast83> it exists in my browser. ;-)
<contrast83> maybe windows blocked it. :-P
<sander_> bah.. upgrading is a hell!
<sander_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/140714
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140714 in adept "Upgrade Tool Crashed (kubuntu 7.04 -> 7.10)" [Undecided,New] 
<CountX> woa, i got a weird page telling me it didnt, and at the bottom it linked to the same page but it was an ubuntu page....
<sander_> yeah that's me!
<contrast83> sander_: that's why Gutsy is still beta.
<sander_> well I don't think it is really gutsy related
<sander_> I think it's wubi
<sander_> or that adept package manager
<contrast83> wubi? i've heard the term but i'm unfamiliar.
<CountX> contrast83: i cant find bcm43xx-fwcutter on that site
<contrast83> isn't that for running ubuntu inside windows or something like that?
<sander_> http://wubi-installer.org/
<sander_> something
<sander_> you install it in a file on a NTFS partition
<sander_> and it uses the windows bootloader to start it
<sander_> works quite nice actually
<contrast83> CountX: if i were you, i'd worry about getting the wired connection running first, because most likely, your wireless won't work either until you take care of that.
<CountX> contrast83: can you help me with that?
<hdp> can anybody confirm that the gnome-terminal crashes oder starts up in a very minimized mode with invisible fonts?
<contrast83> CountX: i can try. no promises though. :-)
<CountX> contrast83: any help is appreciated
<sander_> [14:07]  <jaysonsantos> Hi people, after the last update of gusty today, i can't see (they is so small) the fonts of my gnome terminal, exists some config for that ?
<sander_> [14:08]  <jussi01> jaysonsantos: run gconftool --type float --set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi 96
<hdp> thanks
<sander_> hdp: any help?
<contrast83> CountX: is the laptop physically connected right now?
<CountX> contrast83: yes
<CountX> contrast83: and it recognizes when i unplug and plug it back in
<CountX> contrast83: just no access to the net...
<contrast83> CountX: try running this command - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart - then when that finishes - sudo NetworkManager
<CountX> brtb
<leperkhanz> distribution upgrade?  Running partial upgrade?
<leperkhanz> hmmm
<CountX> its doing something
<contrast83> CountX: K/Ubuntu?
<CountX> contrast83: gnome :)
<CountX> contrast83: still nothing, now it takes no time to notice i have no net, before it kinda tried to load a page
* contrast83 is thinking...
<contrast83> I had the *exact* same problem you're having some time ago, and those two commands gave the same result they just gave you. I'm trying to remember what I did to fix it.
<CountX> contrast83: now it doesnt notice when i unplug the cable
<contrast83> could you pastebin the output of that restart command i gave you?
<CountX> contrast83: i really appreciate ur help
<contrast83> no problem
<CountX> not without internet...
<CountX> unless you want me to take a picture :)
* contrast83 slaps himself
<hdp> sander_, thanks a lot, gconftool fixed the problem.
<rocky> what are people's favourite diagram editor these days for drawing network layouts and such?
<contrast83> you didn't recently uninstall anything did you, CountX?
<CountX> contrast83: not that i can remember
<CountX> contrast83: ive been up all night so my memory isnt all that great
<contrast83> there *was* a recent kernel upgrade in the repos. that's always a possible culprit.
<CountX> contrast83: im pretty sure X crashed or something when i tried to run a game, or something like that
<CountX> contrast83: X has been crashing like all night
<contrast83> desktop effects turned on?
<CountX> contrast83: ya
<CountX> contrast83: i was impressing my dad with my linsta theme and the compiz-fusion animations
<contrast83> you should always turn that off before running games, just fyi
<CountX> contrast83: is there a fast way to tun it off?
<CountX> contrast83: then back on with all the same settings
<contrast83> well, i've got a folder with shortcuts to all my games in it, and i just have a 3-line script that turns it off, opens my file manager in that folder, then turns it back on when i close the file manager
<CountX> contrast83: ya im not that good with linux, yet
<CountX> yet
<CountX> so...what am i just effed in the A on this one?
<CountX> dude i dont even know how to add more workspaces....
<contrast83> run this command - dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-headers
<contrast83> how many packages did that list?
<CountX> 4
<CountX> well 5 with the linux-headers-generic
<contrast83> 2 that include "2.6.22-11" and 2 that include a different number?
<CountX> ya
<CountX> 2.6.22-10
<contrast83> did you already try just rebooting to fix this?
<CountX> yes...
<CountX> sadly
<CountX> thats my first response
<AnRkey> has anyone else used ebox yet?
<CountX> i dont know what that is
<CountX> so, no
<AnRkey> i can't get the openvpn, firewall and network modules installed
<contrast83> ok, reboot again, hit escape when GRUB starts its 3-second countdown, and select 2.6.22-10.
<fuoco> can i use update-manager to upgrade to gutsy at this point ?
<CountX> contrast83: OK
<contrast83> ohhh
<contrast83> hang on
<CountX> hanging
<contrast83> CountX: did you use the restricted manager to install the driver for your wireless card?
<CountX> no
<contrast83> it just worked out of the box?
<CountX> i never installed my wireless card
<CountX> i was lazy
<contrast83> oh, so the wireless never worked?
<CountX> plus theres no free wireless here and i dont have a wireless router
<CountX> ya
<CountX> i just never tried to make it work
<contrast83> ok
<CountX> can i boot now?
<contrast83> yeah
<CountX> :P
<CountX> grub screen is lonely
<hdp> i would like to report a bug to launchpad, but i'm not sure which package to choose. entering 'unknown' doesn't work. how should i proceed?
<CountX> other?
<CountX> wait, dont listin to me
<hdp> yep, that doesn't work
<contrast83> hdp: what's the bug?
<CountX> well, i really have no idea dont look at me
<hdp> contrast83, a full hangup when switching from vt1 back to x server
<CountX> contrast83: still nothing bro
<CountX> contrast83: so i guess that means its not the kernel :(
<hdp> this could be a kernel issue but i'm not quite sure
<contrast83> hdp: probably your graphics card driver
<eagles0513875> can can anyone help me with my amarok and xine issue
<contrast83> CountX: right...
<CountX> contrast83: well, am i effed now?
<contrast83> CountX: Not to be a dick or anything, but if you're really new to Linux, you really shouldn't be using a test release anyway. There's just as much that you can learn from a stable release, and with a lot fewer headaches.
<CountX> contrast83: ya i know
<contrast83> CountX: I'm sure there's some way to fix this, but I'm still a bit of a novice myself.
<CountX> contrast83: ya i kinda wish me and linux could get along
<CountX> contrast83: i hate myself for resorting back to windoze
<contrast83> CountX: It takes some time. And lots of patience. :-)
<fuoco> can i use update-manager to upgrade to gutsy at this point ?
<contrast83> fuoco: Not sure, sorry.
<fuoco> so the only way is to reinstall ?
<contrast83> CountX: My advice would be to just install Feisty, and *manually* do the partitions so you can set up seperate partitions for / and /home, that way if you break something and have to reinstall, all your personal files will still be in tact afterwards
<contrast83> along with all your preferences, etc.
<CountX> contrast83: i kinda wish i knew that before i formated over my feisty partition
<eagles0513875> anyone know much about xine and amarok
<contrast83> Yeah. Some distros set up the partitions like that by default. I can't see why Ubuntu doesn't. :-\
<contrast83> CountX: How big's the hard drive on your laptop?
<CountX> 2x100gb
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: y am i banned in the other channel i didnt even do anything
<CountX> 1 windows 1 linux
<eagles0513875> winblows
<CountX> and dude, i think something is effed with my laptop, cause like, i cant get on the internet with my windows partition
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: disruption from last time.  have you reformed?
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: yes i have
<contrast83> CountX: Have you tried resetting the router?
* Hobbsee ponders putting eagles0513875 on a full ignore.
<CountX> the pc im chatting on right now is connected to the same router
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i havent been on my linux machine in a while hobbs
<contrast83> I know, but still. Strange as it sounds, I've seen that fix the problem even when the router's working fine for a different computer.
<Hobbsee> and...?
<CountX> well, ive done it already but fine , w.e
<CountX> brb
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: what did i disrupt the last time
<contrast83> CountX: wait, so you already tried that?
<Hobbsee> ....
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: so you clearly havent learnt anything.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: in that channel that warrented a ban
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i dont even remember what i did
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: what i have learnet is to keep my mouth shut in there
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Pici]  by ChanServ
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i dont even talk
<Hobbsee> then the +q should not matter to you...
<Hobbsee> really.
<eagles0513875> +q ??
<Hobbsee> a quiet
<Guest525> contrast83: on....freaking weird man
<Guest525> its countx
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: ok:( u still mad at me and if i ever become an motu will i ever be able to get in the channel
<contrast83> ok...?
<contrast83> did that work?
<Guest525> contrast83: i unplugged bot router and modem, switched around the plugs and now my windows lappy can get on
<contrast83> sounds like you need a new router
<Guest525> contrast83: but but...its a D-link
<contrast83> lol
<contrast83> and if i were you, i'd make it a wireless one. put that laptop to some real use. ;-)
<Guest525> contrast83: well, i celebrated early
<contrast83> ?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b %eagles0513875!*@*]  by Pici
<Guest525> contrast83: the freaking ubuntu partition wont get on the net
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b %eagles0513875!*@*]  by Pici
<Guest525> contrast83: on, nvm, it magically works now...
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+z]  by Hobbsee
* Hobbsee wonders why we were not +z before.
<Guest525> contrast83: im going to go cry in the corner for a while
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: will i ever get removed removed from quiet
<contrast83> lol
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b %eagles0513875!*@*]  by Pici
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: depends if you have anything useful to add, pretty much.
<Hobbsee> Pici: he hasnt done anything here *yet*
<Pici> arg
<Hobbsee> Pici: as much as i'd like to have him gagged everywhere, you do need a reason :P
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b %eagles0513875!*@*]  by Pici
<contrast83> CountX: http://www.linuxappfinder.com/blog/preparing_for_system_failure_and_recovering_quickly - that explains in depth what I was saying about manually doing the partitions.
<Pici> Sorry for the spam guys/gals
<Guest525> hey imma log back in with my nick
<RichW> I would like to report that the latest gutsy updates have broken the nvidia drivers
<RichW> open office does not run
<RichW> you get the splash screen and then it dissppears
<RichW> the terminal for me has a tiny unreadable font
<CountX_> hmm
<CountX_> somehow my nick is still up...
<RichW> Any nvidia users here?
<RichW> with gutsy
<RichW> ?
<CountX_> me
<contrast83> me
<RichW> awsome
<CountX_> i use a 7600 Go
<RichW> you got latest updates?
<contrast83> Yup
<RichW> has openoffice broken with latest updates?
<CountX_> if by that you mean, the nvidia-glx-new, then yes
<contrast83> 7600 GS here. No problems
<Hobbsee> !ghost | CountX_
<RichW> yeah i use -new
<ubotu> CountX_: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<RichW> Hobbsee: Wow cool.. i never knew that
<contrast83> i'm using nvidia-glx-new and it's working fine.
<CountX_> hmm
<RichW> i got another friend
<RichW> and we both got the openoffice broken problem
<RichW> i can take screenshots of some of the weird effects happeneing
<Hobbsee> RichW: :)
<contrast83> RichW: Sure you're not just out of VRAM?
<CountX_> i just ran openoffice word proccessor with np
<RichW> damn now right click --> change desktop background wont open at all
<RichW> i read the change log before updating
<RichW> it said something about blacklisting a driver
<RichW> and some matrox changes
<RichW> VRAM? 1280x1024 and nvidia 8600
<RichW> theres 256MB on that card
<RichW> it was fine before this update
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: sry bout that a screwey pkg update screwed up the latest kernel for me
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> things are broken
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnome-terminal in particular :
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<Hobbsee> news at 11.
<Hobbsee> that's already been fixed.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> great!
* Hobbsee should add it to the topic
<RichW> yeah
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in libgnome "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Fix released] 
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Dont use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper,Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | For tribe 6 info, see http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g | Gnome terminal already fixed, see https://la
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Dont use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper,Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Gnome terminal already fixed, see https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<Le-Chuck_ITA> things are fixed :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I love you all
<CountX> its a me, im back
<RichW> ha thanks
<RichW> fixed my terminal!
<CountX> can you /whois yourself/
<Hobbsee> yes
<CountX> then why doesnt it work
<CountX> Hobbsee: is there like some special command?
<CountX> other than /whois
<Hobbsee> CountX: no
<CountX> hmm
<CountX>  /whois CountX doesnt report anything
<Hobbsee> CountX: alt+1.  it goes to your server window.
<CountX> AH
<CountX> well, not with irssi, but yes i do need to be in the server window
<CountX> contrast83: thanks for all your help earlier man
<CountX> contrast83: even though it was all becuase of my crappy router and not ubuntu
<CountX> like i tried to make it out as linux's fault
<CountX> i dont know what i would do without this irc channel
* contrast83 hugs apt-get dselect-upgrade
<CountX> when can i get virtualbox, that works on gutsy?
<CountX> the one i have right now complains about not having kernel drivers
<CountX> lols
<CountX> he was using kde....
<CountX> anyone? help me
<hydrogen> you need to build the kernel drivers
<hydrogen> iirc
<CountX> huh?
<contrast83> I was trying to do that just the other day.
<CountX> well, im like super new to linux, so how do i do that
<CountX> hey contrast83
<CountX> wb
<contrast83> Hey, thanks
<contrast83> I built the kernel drivers, and there was still something missing in /etc/init.d
<CountX> poo, i really wish i knew wtf u were tlaking about
<contrast83> I can try to explain, but I'm not sure I understand it myself.
<contrast83> I *think* in order for VirtualBox to run a guest OS, it needs a certain module or driver loaded
<CountX> contrast83: thats how VMware is on windoze
<contrast83> Building the kernel drivers should take care of that, so either it just doesn't at the moment (in Gutsy, at least), or I was doing something wrong.
<rocky> i think i might have asked this before (but i stepped away) ... does anyone have a favourite diagram editor on gutsy ? (particularly for describing network layouts)
<CountX> contrast83: i think its just gutsy, cause i got it working fine in feisty
<CountX> rocky: yes you have asked before, and i have no idea what you are talking about
<contrast83> lol
<contrast83> Ditto
<rocky> you don't know what i'm asking?
<CountX> rocky: sorry, i just dont
<rocky> um
<rocky> have you ever used Dia ?
<CountX> :)
<rocky> or Visio
<rocky> those are diagram editors
<Pici> I think Dia is in gutsy.
<CountX> ive used mind manager
<poorenglish_> anyone, I dont have windows borders with compiz-fusion, why?
<CountX> poorenglish_: are you on a laptop?
<poorenglish_> no
<CountX> poorenglish_: then i cant help you
<contrast83> Yeah, dia's in Gutsy. I just searched Synaptic for "diagram editor" out of curiosity.
<Zvezdichko> hello
<Zvezdichko> after the lastest upgrade OpenOffice just doesn't load
<Reaby> poorenglish_: have you tried to assing new theme from appearence panel
<Reaby> Zvezdichko: try to start openoffice from terminal and see what is says
<contrast83> poorenglish_: what brand video card?
<poorenglish_> Reaby: ups, now works
<poorenglish_> but, is a bug?
<poorenglish_> thanks ;)
<Reaby> not sure, try if you can recreate it
<Reaby> ie, log off and again on
<Reaby> or restart X
<poorenglish_> ok
<Zvezdichko> Reaby, it says: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit
<Zvezdichko> (process) : 7468
<Reaby> Zvezdichko: did update go smoothly to end ?
<Zvezdichko> yes
<Reaby> weird
<Zvezdichko> there were no problems
<Zvezdichko> weird, and I suppose this should be corrected till beta :)
<contrast83> Ermm... Wow.
<Pici> Is there a bug logged for it?  If not you should add one.
<contrast83> dpkg is segfaulting when I try to dist-upgrade. :-\
<jbroome> contrast83: that's exactly why i just popped in here. :)
<killefiz> contrast83: same her
<killefiz> e
<Zvezdichko> Pici, it just crashes to desktop for no reason
* contrast83 breathes a sigh of relief
<phillip_> theres another phillip, no way
<Zvezdichko> that's it
<jbroome> bummer, it's broken.  glad it's not just me. :)
<Pici> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
* contrast83 thanks god his dselect-upgrade finished before this breakage occurred. :-D
<Zvezdichko> OK, I'll do this but can I dig out more information about this?
<jbroome> i'm not exactly getting a segfault i'm getting "failed to fetch $PACKAGE.deb hash sum mismatch
<Reaby> Zvezdichko: try: http://www.openoffice.org/servlets/ReadMsg?list=discuss&msgNo=58369
<Reaby> there is one possible solution
<branstrom> Anyone have a tip about a good source of Pidgin 2.2.0 .debs for gutsy?
<branstrom> Um, a nice, oft-updated repo with Pidgin in it, in other words
<mtfuchs> I got a problem installing gutsy from tribe 5. are there any known errors? I get the error, that the CD-ROM is not an Ubuntu CD. but the checksum is right.
<mtfuchs> I get this error with alternate 64bit and 32bit.
<mtfuchs> this is the alternate cd.
<stdin> try the daily iso
<contrast83> mtfuchs: Is it a CD-RW?
<mtfuchs> no, it is a normal CD-R
<contrast83> Daily iso?
<Zvezdichko> reported this bug
<mtfuchs> no, it is tribe 5.
<mtfuchs> if I need to download a daily iso now I will go nuts.
<mtfuchs> I need about 4 hours for every iso.
<PecisDarbs> hmmmm, last updates introduced nasty apt-get bugs, is that true?
<Zvezdichko> I didn't get any bugs
<Zvezdichko> during last update
<Zvezdichko> but I indeed encountered bugs during one of the latest updates
<mtfuchs> does anyone have an idea. this happened with tribe 5 i386 alternate and amd64 alternate.
<mtfuchs> where do I get those daily isos from?
<jbroome> !daily > mtfuchs
<laga> guys. is anyone here running kde on gutsy? the control centre crashes here if i double click on "printers"
<laga> can anyone confirm?
<mtfuchs> they are to big for burning on a cdrom.
<laga> single click works fine, btw.
<geser> PecisDarbs: yes, the last dpkg broke apt
<mtfuchs> man. this really sucks. will get a feisty alternate cd now. if this doesn't work I will go search another distro or another computer.
<Zvezdichko> here ... Konsole crashes when ran on Gutsy, but not in KDE, it happens in GNOME
<PecisDarbs> mtfuchs: what is too big?
<mtfuchs> the daily build is 732 MB
<PecisDarbs> geser: how to get out from this situation? :) any suggestions?
<stdin> mtfuchs: most CDs hold 800MBs
<mtfuchs> mine do 700
<hydrogen> most do 700
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Dont use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper,Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Gnome terminal already fixed, see https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540 | Don't upgrade apt to -13
<geser> PecisDarbs: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9152616/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu12_i386.deb
<geser> PecisDarbs: sudo dpkg -i dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu12_i386.deb
<geser> assuming you are using i386
<Zvezdichko> heeeeeeeeeey
<Zvezdichko> Gnome terminal
<PecisDarbs> geser: thanks
<mtfuchs> well, doesn't matter I will get a feisty install cd. maybe those work.
<hydrogen> Hobbsee: is that apt to -13 or dpkg to -13 ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Dont use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper,Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Gnome terminal already fixed, see https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540 | Don't upgrade dpkg to -1
<Hobbsee> hydrogen: noted, thanks.
<geser> :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Dont use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper,Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Gnome terminal already fixed, see https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540 | Dont upgrade dpkg to -13
<hydrogen> ooph
<hydrogen> I got that message too late :)
<Hobbsee> downgrade dpkg to -12 then
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> just did
<Zvezdichko> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees
<Zvezdichko> GNOME Terminal
<Zvezdichko> working again!
<Zvezdichko> as for dpkg, how to downgrade?
<hydrogen> look up to what geser said
<Reaby> Zvezdichko: on synaptic select force version
<Zvezdichko> k, thanks
<stdin> if you haven't cleaned your cache just do "dpkg --force-downgrade -i /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu12_i386.deb"
<Reaby> or something like that, i don't use english version..
<sausageman> apt-get is segfaulting on any package management command... 0xb7e8fb06 in _strstrip () from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.6-6.so.4.5
<Hobbsee> sausageman: please consult the /topic on entry, before speaking.
<Hobbsee> you'll make yourself not look like a goose that way
<sausageman> do you mean the dpkg thing?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Zvezdichko> wrong, I haven't upgraded yet...
<Zvezdichko> now when I hit apt-get upgrade it gives me the new version of dpkg
<sausageman> i read the topic; i just didn't link them together as the problem seemed to be in apt.. hmm..
<MTecknology> is there anything that will convert binary to decimal for me?
<Hobbsee> sausageman: apt uses dpkg
<sausageman> yeah i just didn't link them together ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Zvezdichko> I won't upgrade till... till the next two weeks, anyway
<Zvezdichko> :)
<laga> probably a bit off-topic.. but, can i upgrade from i386 to x86_64 painlessly?
<jbroome> i'm going to guess no
<geser> laga: no, the only way is reinstall
<laga> k.
<jbroome> stdin: your line works fine on english version, thanks
<stdin> yw
<CountX> what do you guys use for virtualization
<Secher> Hey guys.. i just updated my gutsy today, my terminal is all screwed up.. anyone able to help?
<Reaby> run upgrade again
<jbroome> Secher: /topic
<Secher> it just says "see ' "
<ShackJack> CountX: Virtual box is pretty sweet - using the Feisty repos wit no problems..
<Reaby> Secher: gconftool --type float --set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi 96
<CountX> ShackJack: i managed to install it form i think the gutsy repo, and it wont start the guest, complains of  missing kernel drivers
<CountX> ShackJack: can you elaborate on how you got it to work/
<Secher> reaby : how? i dont have any command line...
<Reaby> paste to commandline
<Reaby> or press alt-f2
<ShackJack> CountX: I don't think there is a gutsy repo... I just added feisty repo from their site (added key as well) and voila...  You have to build the kernel thingie when you are installing, but it walks you througgh..
<CountX> ShackJack: i use the default repo with gutsy i mean
<CountX> ShackJack: how would i know what to do, it will tell me?
<ConstyXIV> can you make the deskbar hang from the panel again?
<ShackJack> CountX: It's not in there - you have to use Feisty Repo... Just add as per usual like any other repo...
<MTecknology> !countdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about countdown - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikma> i haven't been able to get X to run without failsafe for a few weeks [gnome, kde, any]   what should i try to fix this?
<MTecknology> October 18th is when I can dload the final version?
<MTecknology> or do I need to wait a while for that?
<ikma> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ShackJack> MTecknology: More or less, sometimes they run "late"
<MTecknology> alrighty :)
<ConstyXIV> MTecknology: if you just keep updating, you will be at the final version when it's out
<ConstyXIV> is the version of dpkg in the repos now safe?
<Pici> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<ShackJack> Can someone refresh my memory... how to I downgrade a package in debian if I already have the busted dpkg 13 installed?
<nemik> so does the acrobat 8 firefox plugin work for you guys? i can open the app itself but the plugin refuses to work
<MTecknology> ConstyXIV, there's still issues with my wireless... It always seems to be found just fine when i install from the live cd, but not the alternate cd
<MTecknology> but that's 7.04 also
<ShackJack> ikma: Window MGR don't ahev alot to do with X...I would suggest sticking with VESA driver and consulting your card/monitor docs for accepted resolutions and refreshes and go from there...
<jbroome> ShackJack: 12:32 < stdin> if you haven't cleaned your cache just do "dpkg --force-downgrade -i /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu12_i386.deb"
<tapas> strigi:/statu sayd idling, but top say sstrigidaemon takes 100% cpu
<ShackJack> jbroome: Ahhh.. that's it... been a while - thanks ;)
<jbroome> ShackJack: thank stdin.  I'm just the messenger. :)
* ShackJack think he may have cleared his cache though :(
<geser> ShackJack: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9152616/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu12_i386.deb
<geser> ShackJack: sudo dpkg -i dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu12_i386.deb
<ConstyXIV> is it safe to upgrade dpkg right now from the repo?
<ShackJack> geser: Oh thanks - I just checked cache and I do have it ;)  I didn't see dpkg as part of recent updated (the broken one)... Must've just missed it :)
<Reaby> ConstyXIV: are you blind or stupid.
<jbroome> both?
<Reaby> :/
<mtfuchs> I got the problem: Ubuntu tried to load the setup from the DVD I had in my master cd-rom drive and not from the CD I had in the slave from which it booted.,
<stdin> Reaby: no deed for personal attacks..
<stdin> *need
<Reaby> sorry.
<Reaby> ConstyXIV: it's not safe yet
<contrast83> I'm off. Peace out, y'all.
<ShackJack> ConstyXIV: If you have busted #13 you can downgrade like I did if it's in your cache or see above to grab the deb ;)
* ShackJack is downloading other updates happily...
<ShackJack> By the by - on my desktop setup my gnome desktop freezes when I click the Quit button from the menu... does anyone gnome what program this is actually calling (pulls up the "shutdown" menu) so I might launch from terminal to see what's going on?
<slanning> thanks, the bug with gnome-terminal is fixed - is apt-get segfaulting also a known problem?
<sandy> can anyone help me i am using gusty and my firefox is not working only my home page(google suggest) is getting open thats it no other pages are working help me plzzz
<geser> slanning: read the /topic
<slanning> I guess that would be the "don't upgrade dpkg" warning
<slanning> geser: sorry, sorry
<sandy> can anyone help me
<CountX> amnesty?
<CountX> how do you spell that one
<jbroome> that looks right
<sandy> some one help in firefox problem
<CountX> can a .vdi virtualbox harddrive get corrupted?
<CountX> like when i try and import it into a new vbox guest it gives me a weird error and tells me to contact the product vendor
<Hobbsee> CountX: i think so.  i've seen some get botched.
<CountX> poo
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> Anyone have problems with touchpad scrolling with current Gutsy?
<CountX> no but i want to get a wacom
<unggnu> Since yesterday or something like that.
<CountX> so it better not be horrible
<slanning> unggnu: I find I can no longer tap my touchpad to click
<unggnu> slanning, Touchpad clicking is the first thing I always disable :)
<unggnu> slanning, Does scrolling work for you?
<ccooke> ... I'm getting a 403 trying to update dpkg from archive.ubuntu.com
<slanning> well, no - nothing aside from moving the cursor (and the buttons work)
<nemik> slanning: just go and enable it. it got disabled from last upgrade
<nemik> in preferences -> mouse i think
<geser> ccooke: intended
<geser> see topic
<slanning> nemik: thanks
<slanning> this channel is nice :)
<ccooke> ahhh
<ccooke> I missed it
<CountX> how long should it take to copy a file from one partition to another using cp -f, the file is like 2.2gb
<unggnu> slanning, Is there a bug report?
<CountX> cause its been a while, and theres nothing happening
<slanning> I don't know - I just took nemik's word on it, and it worked
<unggnu> nemik, cool
<unggnu> works :)
<nemik> CountX: depends on how other partition is mounted. but if regular IDE i'd say 3 minutes max on a 1GHz box or more
<unggnu> no need for tap disabling :)
<nemik> unggnu: np
<nemik> you too slanning
<CountX> oh wait, its working, slowly
<mluser-work> Anyone else have an Asus M68000N laptop that wont suspend with Gutsy?
<CountX> like, uber slow
<CountX> mluser-work: i have an hp-dv900z and it works
<CountX> dv9000z*
<unggnu> nemik, But as always graphical mouse settings have no influence on mouse cursor speed.
<unggnu> Does anyone have the same problem?
<mluser-work> It works for me if I boot into the 2.6.20 feisty kernel too.. but not with the 2.6.22 Gutsy kernel
<unggnu> Btw. the new compiz changes are great. I didn't like the minimize animation at least for standard use.
<sandy>  can anyone help me i am using gusty and my firefox is not working only my home page(google suggest) is getting open thats it no other pages are working help me plzzz
<nemik> unggnu: hmm yea that's interesting. same case here. i like my default so never tried changing it
<RichardHunt> The update manager is complaining that it can't download totem-xine (403 Forbidden). Do I just need to wait for this to be resolved?
<nemik> RichardHunt: yes. or change repos
<unggnu> nemik, Apls Touchpads are very slow.
<unggnu> *Alps
<unggnu> without different settings
<nemik> ah that sucks. the ibm whatever one on my thinkpad is cool
<Secher> hey does anyone know how to fix the terminal problem?
<ShackJack> sandy: If one page is opening, it would stand to reason that others will open... can you ping other sites, etc...?
<SlimG> Will there be an installoption in Gutsy to setup encrypted partitions?
<magnetron> ShackJack: she is using gutsy
<mtfuchs> how much swap would a 2 GB RAM system need?
<magnetron> Secher: WHAT terminal problem
<nemik> mtfuchs: 2GB should be fine or 2.5
<sandy> <ShackJack> ya
<ShackJack> magnetron: Eh?
<magnetron> ShackJack: sandy is using gutsy. support for gutsy is in #ubuntu+1 ONLY
<Secher> the one mentioned in the topic.. i got a terminal problem today, so i assumed it was a wide problem
<ShackJack> magnetron: Ermmm... that's what channel we're in last I checked...
<CountX> how do you delete with the terminal?
<CountX> -rm?
<Secher> rm
<magnetron> ShackJack: wooops
<CountX> cool
<CountX> thnx bro
<ShackJack> Secher: You can downgrade your dpkg to 12 if it's still in your cache...
<nemik> rm -rf for a directory
<jussi01> hmmm, dolphin is giving me this: Unable to save bookmarks in /home/jussi/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<CountX> naw its just a file
<sandy> <ShackJack> i can ping other sites
<CountX> thanks tho
<ShackJack> Secher: dpkg --force-downgrade -i /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu12_i386.deb
<jussi01> my hdd isnt full...
<LjL> while being careful what exactly you type after it
<RevEn> hi
<ShackJack> sandy: And you can get to this one page and not others - sure your browser isn't in offline mode?
<Secher> hmm.. the problem is my terminal doesnt work.. and i cant paste anything into it either
<sandy> <ShackJack> How to check that
<ohsoferrety> I think I might have deleted the Applications menu, or GTK is messing with it. Is there any way to fix that?
<slanning> Secher: do you use emacs by chance? I used `shell` in emacs
<ShackJack> Secher: In GUI? Go to full command line more CTRL ALT F1 (or F2 whatever)
<CountX> how do you change the number of workstations in gutsy
<ShackJack> sandy: Under File menu...
<slanning> or ctrl-alt-f1, that would've worked, too :)
<Secher> aah.. :D sorry.. still very new with linux..
<sandy> <ShackJack> Its not in offline mode
<slanning> normally it'll say "you're browser is in offline mode" if it's in offline mode, though
<ShackJack> slanning: DOH - THat's the one ;)  I have sort of "finger" memory when it comes to that....
<CountX> like, i cant find the way to change it from 2
<ShackJack> sandy: What the site address you can get to?
<sandy> <ShackJack> google suggest
<CountX> anyone know how off hand, cause im at a lose, with feisty i just changed it by clicking the dock app
<ShackJack> URL?
<CountX> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<sandy> <ShackJack> but i cant open google.com
<ShackJack> sandy:  ^^
<sandy> http://www.google.com/webhp?complete=1&hl=en <ShackJack>
<CountX> !google | sandy
<ubotu> sandy: please see above
<CountX> im bored, sry
<Secher> shackjack - its not there anymore :S
<Secher> i guess
<sandy> <ShackJack> other then that i cant open any other sites
<anhdepyeu> Anyone else getting 403 forbidden on apt-get?  Someone turn off the archives because of a bad package or something?
<slanning> sandy: what if you do  firefox http://www.ubuntu.com/    from the command-line ?
<ShackJack> sandy: Sorry need to know URL  If you can get to one URL you can get to other's - simple as that ;) Unless your ISPs DNS is messed up or it's a firewall issue...
<ShackJack> Secher: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9152616/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu12_i386.deb  and then sudo dpkg -i dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu12_i386.deb
<sandy> <ShackJack> I think the home page is save in my pc
<CountX> my ISP throttles bittorrent :(
<CountX> dont get time warner
<CountX> they<poo
<ShackJack> sandy: Can you get updates, etc...
<slanning> sandy?
<sandy> <ShackJack> because may the page is saved in the pc thats y i can open it may be
<unggnu> Does anyone have problems with new Intel driver and brightness?
<sandy> <ShackJack> ya
<CountX> unggnu: intel integrated gfx card?
<ShackJack> sandy: Hmmm... that's weird... can you go to http://www.natewelch.com ?
<unggnu> CountX, yes
<CountX> unggnu: dats poo, laptop?
<unggnu> CountX, yes :)
<CountX> unggnu: damn, that sucks, i dont know what to say bro
<laga> geser: i will now try to upgrade to amd64 without reinstalling. just because i can. <(
<unggnu> CountX, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/139954
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139954 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Gutsy]  intel driver resets laptop brightness to highest mode after start, logout or video play" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<CountX> unggnu: other then im no help, im a desktop guy, and this is my first lappy
<sandy> <ShackJack> no
<kalchas> hello! it seems I have messed up my gdm on my other pc (gutsy amd64). how can I find out what's wrong and how can I fix it? when I try to login I get this message: "the greeter application has crashed: attempting to use a different one" I never get a new gdm login though
<geser> anhdepyeu: exactly, see topic
<slanning> sandy: I assume you've closed and reopened firefox since this started happening?
<CountX> i love Orca
<anhdepyeu> geser: right on, thanks
<slanning> turned off and on networking
<sandy> <slanning> i didnt get you
<effie_jayx> the New Software Modem feature in Restricted Drivers Manager is for win modems?
<slanning> did you exit firefox? to start over
<Secher> shackjack - it says 404 not found to that
<sandy> <slanning> samething
<sandy> <slanning> only my home page no other sites
<sandy> <slanning> i have even reinstalled the firefox
<sandy> <slanning> my apt-get update is not working
<unggnu> Does anyone have a Sony laptop?
<CountX> wee i got vbox to work
<CountX> unggnu:  sony makes lappys?
<unggnu> CountX, It seems so.
<jbroome> they do, and i don't have one. :)
<CountX> unggnu: well if you says o
<CountX> unggnu: i have an hp, as mentioned before, and for 1k i recomend it
<ConstyXIV> and the internet stops exploding
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Hmm - heh, I see that the dpkg seg faults is a known issue :-/
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Downgrade the only fix atm?
<Marlun> Anyone else having trouble with apt? I've just reinstalled tribe 5 and upgrading doesn't work. Seems to be some problem with apt.
<slanning> Marlun: Topic
<slanning> where you should read 'dpkg' to be apt :)
<anhdepyeu> Marlun: problem with the dpkg in the archives
<Marlun> ah :)
<slanning> ShackJack said this --> dpkg --force-downgrade -i /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu12_i386.deb
<Marlun> so after a install of tribe 5 I should not upgrade dpkg? Don't know how to do that when doing apt-get upgrade, but I guess i can remove the upgrade in synaptic and upgrade the rest there?
<Secher> hmmm after the upgrade today, my touchpad mouse stopped working as it did before by default.. now i cant "click" by tapping the pad, and i cant scroll by moving my finger down the right side of the pad. Cant find any fixes on google..
<Secher> btw on a dell xps m1330 if it makes any difference
<ReL1K_> anyone do the recent  update and have issues with apt-get/dpkg?
<ShackJack> Marlun: You can downgrade the dpkg archive and all will be well for other upgrades ;) Just down d/l #13 as stated in /topic
<ShackJack> ReL1K_: See Topic and above...
<ReL1K_> hehe thanks
<ReL1K_> so reinstall dpkg to a previous version?
<ReL1K_> and anyone got dual head monitors working on a t61? the wiki one didn't work
<ConstyXIV> Secher: go to Sys->Prefs->Mouse->Touchpad
<ConstyXIV> Secher: you'll have the options there
<ShackJack> ReL1K_: If you have it in your cache: dpkg --force-downgrade -i /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu12_i386.deb
<Secher> constyXIV - nothing there.. only two tabs in "mouse" : "buttons" and "motion"
<ConstyXIV> Secher: what time did you update today?  I updated around 9:00 EDT and it's there
<Secher> hmm.. it was around 10:00 GMT.. not sure what time that is overthere..
<ReL1K_> ShackJack, any idea where I can download it from if I don't have its cached?
<jbroome> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9152616/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu12_i386.deb
<jbroome> /lastlog wget FTW
<ReL1K_> thanks
<jbroome> np
<geser> a new dpkg (1.14.5ubuntu14) should appear on the archive soon
<unggnu> I have a strang issue in Gutsy. Everytime I shutdown my system under Gutsy and start it again after then I couldn't use the keyboard in grub and everything else. If I power hard down and up again everything works again.
<unggnu> This doesn't happen after Feisty restart.
<dballant> hi, does anybody know how to rebuild the linux-ubuntu-modules package? it is new with gusty and i am trying to get a custom kernel working with it
<ReL1K_> and anyone got dual head monitors working on a t61? the wiki one didn't work
<Marlun> I've downgraded now if I do an apt-get upgrade, will it upgrade dpkg too then? =)
<ShackJack> Marlun: Yeah - use the GUI thingie or do the command line thing to block the upgrade
<geser> Marlun: it will try but fail unless you have the broken dpkg in /var/cache/apt
<joebob777as7> hey i'm running gutsy and updated last night a brand new install and now when i log in nothing get's displayed aside from the wallpaper... can someone give me a hand?
<geser> or wait some more, a new dpkg was already build and needs now some time to appear on the archive
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Hi all, did you ever see "Process /usr/bin/trackerd exited with status 0"
<Le-Chuck_IT1> from tracker search?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Tracker search is returning no results, neither is deskbar
<Le-Chuck_IT1> but status 0 should be ok
<Le-Chuck_IT1> this is surely a bug in tracker but don't know how to gather more information
<ShackJack> Le-Chuck_IT1: I've seen it... there was a recent update to tracker today - dunno if still happening... You can of course start tracker from terminal to see more output...
<Le-Chuck_IT1> tracker-search comihda
<Le-Chuck_IT1> tracker-search: internal tracker error: Process /usr/bin/trackerd exited with status 0
<Le-Chuck_IT1> trackerd is running
<Le-Chuck_IT1> as usual
<Le-Chuck_IT1> hmmm
<Le-Chuck_IT1> killing it and restarting worked :(
<Le-Chuck_IT1> however I solved my problem for now
<Le-Chuck_IT1> how do I create a dbg package?
<Henrik1> Where does the displaymanager for setting up xorg configs save its presets ? I have a problem where it generates the wrong xorg config file, so I thought it might be possible to overwrite its preset with my own xorg.conf. "template"
<Secher> anyone using an m1330 and are experiencing problems with sound?
<jack_mcdowell> Dont upgrade dpkg to -13 ... nice... should have come here earlier!
<onechard> -14 already out here
<joebob777as7> hey i'm running gutsy and updated last night a brand new install and now when i log in nothing get's displayed aside from the wallpaper... can someone give me a hand?
<jack_mcdowell> ok... I'm downloading everything now and hopefully it will work
<Le-Chuck_IT1> joebob777as7: kill the X server with ctrl+alt+backspace
<Le-Chuck_IT1> then go into a tty
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ps aux
<Le-Chuck_IT1> kill all your processes
<Le-Chuck_IT1> make sure they die expecially gconfd
<ReL1K_> anyone run into the problem where you copy and paste something it spits of like japanese output?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> if there is no gconfd then it's not the same problem I've been experiencing recently
<joebob777as7> Le-Chuck_IT1, ok killed all of my user processes... now what?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> are you the only one using the pc now?
<joebob777as7> yes
<Le-Chuck_IT1> well, what I did was to remove (as an user, not as root) all of the contents of /tmp and /var/tmp
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and then try again to log in to gnome
<Le-Chuck_IT1> so I did as user "rm /var/tmp/* /var/tmp/.* /tmp/.* /tmp/* -rf"
<Le-Chuck_IT1> joebob777as7: you're chatting from another machine right?
<joebob777as7> yes Le-Chuck_IT1
<Le-Chuck_IT1> :)
<ShackJack> Yay - dpkg is fixed!
<Le-Chuck_IT1> you never know
<joebob777as7> still no luck same deal
<Le-Chuck_IT1> less .xsession-errors
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ?
<ShackJack> Le-Chuck_IT1: Bah - I'll be brave....
<Le-Chuck_IT1> going to use the tty for the rest of your life?
<tohtorijep> hello.. does anybody else have the problem with gnome-terminal fonts..
<Reaby> ^^ topic.
<joebob777as7> tohtorijep, look at channel topic
<tohtorijep> ok
<tohtorijep> thanks bye
<joebob777as7> Le-Chuck_IT1, how do i see what errors my xsession is having? btw i can right click and go into the desktop manager just fine there are just no menus or icons...
<Le-Chuck_IT1> are you using the default session in gdm?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> you can see errors in the tty using cat or less
<Le-Chuck_IT1> less .xsession-errors
<joebob777as7> yes as far as i know
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and you can try to run programs on X from the tty using "export DISPLAY=:0.0"
<Le-Chuck_IT1> which will allow you to run e.g. nautilus from the tty and see it under X
<Le-Chuck_IT1> so you can at least see if it starts and some error on the tty
<joebob777as7> window manager warning: Failed to read saved session file /home/joe/.metacity/sessions/default0.ms: Failed to open file '/home/joe/.netacity/sessions/default0.ms': No such file or directory
<joebob777as7> then at the bottom /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<ShackJack> It says ".netacity" (with an "N")?
<joebob777as7> lol no i had to type it ShackJack
<KenSentMe> Hmm, my laptop touchpad doesn't click or scroll anymore, i can only move the mouse around. Anyone else with the same problem?
<ShackJack> Ah, was gonna say  -there's your problem right there :)
<joebob777as7> lol
<Le-Chuck_IT1> KenSentMe:
<joebob777as7> i whish it was that easy...
<Le-Chuck_IT1> there is a new preference in System
<Le-Chuck_IT1> for the touchpad :)
<KenSentMe> Le-Chuck_IT1, hey, cool
<Le-Chuck_IT1> go to "system->preferences->mouse"
<KenSentMe> It wasnt there 3 hours ago
<Le-Chuck_IT1> joebob777as7: the esd part does not matter
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I suppose this will get fixed some day
<KenSentMe> Le-Chuck_IT1, thanks
<Le-Chuck_IT1> np :)
<joebob777as7> ok so basically reinstall and run all updates again? Le-Chuck_IT1 ...
<Le-Chuck_IT1> now I would try to "grep default0.ms .*" in my home
<Le-Chuck_IT1> or maybe that's the default session
<Le-Chuck_IT1> which metacity should have and it doesn't find
<Le-Chuck_IT1> this I don't know
<Le-Chuck_IT1> joebob777as7:
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I run grep
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I ran grep
<Le-Chuck_IT1> whatever
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and I have that error too :(
<Le-Chuck_IT1> so it's not the problem
<Le-Chuck_IT1> you should try to understand what script is launched by gdm for your session
<Le-Chuck_IT1> then try all the commands one at a time
<Le-Chuck_IT1> but
<Le-Chuck_IT1> did you try running nautilus from the console?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> got to go for dinner
<joebob777as7> ok thx Le-Chuck_IT1
<Le-Chuck_IT1> did you try launching nautilus?
<joebob777as7> no i will though i just rebooted. should i try running nautilus before i try to log in for the first time after reboot?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I think that's the same
<Le-Chuck_IT1> try to create a new user
<Le-Chuck_IT1> this will tell you if the problem is in your configuration
<Le-Chuck_IT1> to do that from the tty use
<joebob777as7> i did that just using adduser... is there something else i have to do?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ok
<Le-Chuck_IT1> it doesn't work from the new user, too, I suppose
<joebob777as7> because when i tried to log in it told me that there was no home dir...
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ah
<Le-Chuck_IT1> why?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> adduser should create the home directory
<Le-Chuck_IT1> did you run out of disk space on / or /home?
<ShackJack> !enter | Le-Chuck_IT1 (just sayin')
<ubotu> Le-Chuck_IT1 (just sayin'): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joebob777as7> lol no. on a 500gb hdd fresh install
<Vegar> hmm
<Vegar> when was dpkg -13 put in apt?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ShackJack: sorry
<ShackJack> Vegar: Today - it's gone now - busted...
<joebob777as7> ShackJack, when is that font console thing going to be toast?
<Vegar> ShackJack: exactly when today?
<Vegar> I might have upgraded my laptop
<Pici> ShackJack: should be fixed now, update and apt-cache policy it
<ShackJack> DUnno *exactly* eariler this morn (EST)
<Vegar> oh well, I'm sure I'll notice if I got -13
<jack_mcdowell> has anyone got this? I can't complete my upgrades n_2.20.0-1ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
<jack_mcdowell> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ShackJack> Pici: Not be - Vegar :)
<ShackJack> *me
<Le-Chuck_IT1> joebob777as7: try to discover why adduser didn't create an home directory, it's a script. Or just mv .[^.] * DOTFILES
<ShackJack> jack_mcdowell: See /topic
<jack_mcdowell> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> (where DOTFILES is a new dir). Got to go bye
<joebob777as7> ok thx Le-Chuck_IT1
<joebob777as7> ttyl
<jack_mcdowell> the dpkg? I asked and someone said we were on -14 now...
<contrast83> Is anyone else having trouble changing their KDM theme? I already tried editing and removing /etc/default/kdm.d/20_kubuntu_default_settings, as well as manually editing kdmrc, all to no avail. Any ideas?
<ShackJack> jack_mcdowell: What version do you have?
<Marlun> ShackJack: Had to go away from the computer, now when I tried to upgrade I get the message "The package apt needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<ShackJack> Marlun: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9152616/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu12_i386.deb
<mtfuchs> why the hell does kubuntu gutsy tribe 5 use lilo?
<contrast83> mtfuchs: o.O It's not using lilo here.
<winbond> how do i see where foo is installed ?  how do i create links to file using dolphin??
<ShackJack> contrast83: He said kubuntu...
<Marlun> thanks, brb :)
<contrast83> ShackJack: I realize that. ;-)
<jack_mcdowell> of dpkg? 1.14.5ubuntu12 I'm not sure what's been upgraded because it hasn't finished completely yet... but it seems like there are more packages now (it's still getting the list) so I'll just be patient
<mtfuchs> contrast83: yes it does. and there was even no opportunity to use grub. this is the alternate install cd.
<ShackJack> I have no lilo either... I thought Kubuntu let you pick or something...
<contrast83> mtfuchs: That's what I installed from as well. Weird.
<mtfuchs> I mean I have no problem with lilo. just thought nobody uses it anymore.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Pici] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | dpkg issue fixed, safe to upgrade to -14: If you are broken see http://launchpad.net/bugs/14
<contrast83> mtfuchs: Have you had any luck changing the KDM theme?
<Pici> hmm, that cut off a bit
<mtfuchs> contrast83: the install just finished 2 minutes ago ;)
<contrast83> Oh ok. Heh
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Pici] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | dpkg issue fixed, upgrade to -14: If you are broken see http://launchpad.net/bugs/140739
<pwnguin> there was a dpkg issue?
<mtfuchs> now I will watch DVB out of the box and then I will try to install grub :)
<ShackJack> Pici: Very descriptive! Now let's see if anyone reads it :P
<Pici> pwnguin: apt/dpkg issue.
<Pici> ShackJack: They wont :(
<mtfuchs> ah, not to forget to encrypt /home
<pwnguin> glad i missed that one
<Pici> But now you can just point them to the topic instead of explaining it.
<ShackJack> Pici: Yep... very nice...
<mtfuchs> oh, wow. the media:/ bug got finally fixed.
<Skiessi> what's the "dpkg issue"?
<jbroome> dpkg was FUBAR earlier
<ShackJack> Skiessi: See link in topic...
<Pici> Heh.
<ShackJack> Or should I say "see link in the lucid, descriptive, well-written topic"...
<Pici> :)
<mtfuchs> arg. dvb does not work o o t b.
<ReL1K_> anyone run into the problem where you copy and paste something it spits of like japanese output?
<mtfuchs> no v4l-dvb module in generic kernel?
<CyD_> last update doesnt work
<CyD_> block on libgnome2-common
<ShackJack> Whew! Lots of updates today...
<Skiessi> yeah
<winbond> whats suposed to be in the moz_libdir and MRE_HOME directories , which the firefox startup script refers to ?
<Zvezdichko> so... according to the topic it's safe to run apt-get upgrade right?
<jack_mcdowell> it should be, if not follow the bug report in the link
<ReL1K_> anyone got dual monitors working in xorg with an intel video card?
<gnomefreak> guys stay away from updates for now
<gnomefreak> ubuntu14 will fix it but not all mirrors have been updated
<jack_mcdowell> ahhhh... that explains it... I had to manually install 14 because it was still showing 13
<winbond> how do i check where foo installed to ?
<gnomefreak> jack_mcdowell: me too
<gnomefreak> but should be in all repos soon as it is critcal bug
<jack_mcdowell> winbond: does whereis foo work? it should tell you where most packages are
<gnomefreak> very critical bug
<Pici> winbond: foo is a package or file?
<winbond> jack_mcdowell, that works thanks you,
<jack_mcdowell> gnomefreak: I just wish I would have checked this channel before, I should have realized that switching to the Development version means exactly that
<jack_mcdowell> np
<winbond> Pici, package? i think
<IntuitiveNipple> what's broken now?
<Pici> winbond: dpkg -L packagename shows every file that a particular package installed.
<Pici> IntuitiveNipple: dpkg/apt was broken, see the topic
<ReL1K_> how do you do the 3d cube in compiz? what buttons initiate it? stupid question there but can't figure i tout
<winbond> Pici, nice, i can use that too , thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Pici: oh, yes, I was backtracing that earlier
<IntuitiveNipple> Thought something else had broken... spent a good part of last night on the font_rendering dpi bug too :0
<KenSentMe> I get an error in Firefox when trying to open non-existing urls. I run Ubuntu in Dutch language. How do i get the error in englis?
<KenSentMe> *english
<xtknight> i am aware of the alternate cd, but by any method is it possible to mount a RAID volume and install using ubiquity-installer?  would modprobing mdadm be enough for /dev/md0 to show up *somewhere*?
<strabes> what is the deal with synaptics touchpads after yesterday's upgrade?
<strabes> I fixed the gnome-terminal and appearance window problem, but my touchpad's settings like scrolling and tapping still don't apply
<IntuitiveNipple> Which particular issues? Enabling tapping for clicks in the Mouse Properties?
<CyD_> at the moment are the updates broken ?
<ConstyXIV> can you get GDM to let you do user-<tab>-password again?
<mluser-work> Is there a way I can force Gutsy to use the 2.6.20 feisty kernel instead of the 2.6.22 kernel?
<IntuitiveNipple> CyD_: Is it this that is affecting you? http://launchpad.net/bugs/140739
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140739 in dpkg "Apt segfaults on gutsy" [High,Fix released] 
<nanonyme> mluser-work, certainly. add it to boot yourself and edit bootloader files accordingly
<CyD_> IntuitiveNipple, yes, i segfault on libgnome2-common
<nanonyme> mluser-work, it might break things though
<IntuitiveNipple> CyD_: The fix is there
<jack_mcdowell> is anyone running gutsy on an hp dv notebook?
<CyD_> im looking
<mluser-work> nanonyme: I can do that.. but then I run into the problem where the restricted drivers offered by Gutsy wont work with the older kernel
<nanonyme> yeah, exactly...
<nanonyme> can't you just install feisty?
<nanonyme> backport the software you need
<mluser-work> nanonyme: sure I can, just loved keeping up with the ubuntu developers and all the new stuff showing up, my problem is that suspend/hibernate wont work on my laptop with the 2.6.22 kernel :(
<nanonyme> heh...
<nanonyme> sucks :/
<mluser-work> sigh :/
<nanonyme> mluser-work, which laptop, btw?
<mluser-work> Asus M6800N
<nanonyme> i'm having problem with that with my ibook
<nanonyme> problems even
<mluser-work> thats my only problem with Gutsy at the moment.. but I live on being able to suspend my machine
<IntuitiveNipple> which bug have you posted that to?
<jack_mcdowell> it doesn't work on my hp dv6000 either... but nothing works well on it :)
<nanonyme> mluser-work, heh, isn't restricted drivers just ordinary kernel module + firmware?
<nanonyme> at least usually
<CyD_> thanks IntuitiveNipple , it worked :)
<mluser-work> nanonyme: madwifi and fglrx drivers are compiled for 2.6.22 kernel on Gutsy, which wont work when I revert back to the 2.6.20 feisty kernel which allows my laptop to suspend/resume
<mluser-work> nanonyme: and I have to have wifi
<nanonyme> hmm...
<nanonyme> wifi has always been a problem with linux
<CyD_> use ndiswrapper
<CyD_> ?
<hylje> nah
<hylje> wifi has worked for me very well
<nanonyme> especially for me
<hylje> just get the right hardware
<IntuitiveNipple> That's because the ABIs are different - you would need to build the restricted-modules from gutsy against the older kernel, which would most likely break things because of all the surrounding ABI changes
<mluser-work> and me too..
<nanonyme> i need a fully open specs wifi card
<nanonyme> if i want full compatibility
<ConstyXIV> i've got the broadcom 4306 working smoothly with the OSS drivers
<Centaur5> Since Ebox won't make it onto Gutsy would it be a disaster to put the mirrors listed on their site and install it anyway?
<Secher> is it possible to change the SWAP partition i made when i installed ubuntu? Apperently its not big enough to hibernate the system..
<nanonyme> ConstyXIV, my broadcom doesn't work that well with them
<jack_mcdowell> speaking of wifi, is booting with noapic nolapic the reason my card no longer appears in my lspci or is there some other bizarre reason?
<CyD_> IntuitiveNipple, do the incons in the menu and the gnome terminal working again after the upadte and reboot ?
<mluser-work> well.. I'm still giving the developers time before Gutsy release, if not.. then I have no problems going back to feisty, just hate not being able to keep up with the new releases :D
<ConstyXIV> nanonyme: do a "lspci | grep Broadcom" and tell us which chipset it is
<IntuitiveNipple> CyD_: If you make sure gnome-icon-theme is (re)installed, if it broke
<nanonyme> BCM4318
<ConstyXIV> nanonyme: yeah, that's what i though
<ConstyXIV> t
<nanonyme> it's been having problems?
<CyD_> IntuitiveNipple, nice all come back after the reboot
<CyD_> :)
<ConstyXIV> the 18s dont work with the OSS driver yet
<nanonyme> ahh
<nanonyme> ConstyXIV, i already got it to work once
<nanonyme> wasn't able to replicate the thing though
<nanonyme> so i suspect it's just very unstable
<sebastian> i am trying to upgrade to gutsy and it comes to the last package ... it seems to fail the MD5sum check and then it starts again and again and ... can i force it?
<CountX> anyone here know how to help me with avidemux
<sebastian> i mean the last package is latex
<nanonyme> text mode interface worked, graphical never
<CountX> it wont open an OGG video file
<sebastian> i can install that later when i need it
<mon^rch> before I crash X, can anyone tell me if I can run opengl apps + compiz yet?
<IntuitiveNipple> mon^rch: What video hardware?
<eagles0513875> i have a question i just got a laptop hard drive and enclosure i try to mount into it to transfer stuff its usb but for some reason says hal refuses uid1000
<mon^rch> nvidia gs7600
<eagles0513875> its in ntfs btw i know bout ntfs-3g went into fstab but no option to make it ntfs 3g usable
<mon^rch> I suppose I could just start a game, but I dont want to kill my session right now
<CountX> whats the easiest way to convert an ogg file?
<CountX> ogg video files
<CountX> anyone?
<sebastian> CountX: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/09/04/short-tip-convert-ogg-screencasts-to-avi/
<IntuitiveNipple> mon^rch: There's an ongoing bug with GLX and nvidia, but there is a fix published with the bug report
<jack_mcdowell> well mon^rch urbanterror4 just crashed my X
<michael__> ok so,  for  soem reason, KNetworkManager doesn't open up at every startup, so when i do open it, my wireless card isn't there, even though my ipw3945 shows in the proc mnager, usually after a few reboots knetworkmanager shows up and lets me use wireless, but it hasnt been and ive been wanting to solvethis., any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> mon^rch: bug #130325
<michael__> this hasbeen happening for a while, so i tried upgrading the gutsy and it now i cant even get wireless up
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[nvidia-glx]  3D GL apps crash X when using compiz due to unmaked ABI change (gutsy)" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130325
<sebastian> does anybody have any idea what to do with the update_manager to make it ignore a package when upgrading to gutsy?
<sebastian> mine keeps coming up with a MD5sum error ... it's the last (1440th) package
<nanonyme> ConstyXIV, should i expect support during gutsy?
<No1Viking> I have an update called gcalctool that does not work. Anyone got suggestions how to force it to install och how to disable just that update among all other packages?
<jetsaredim> where are the easiest instructions on upgrading to gusty from feisty?
<eagles0513875> what does it mean when it says hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid1000
<sebastian> No1Viking: i have the same question ... but i have a problem with latex
<eagles0513875> sebastian: whats the problem with latex dude
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<darrend> mon^rch: http://ppa.launchpad.net/keescook/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu5~ppa1_i386.deb is working well for me so far
<sebastian> eagles0513875: well i am using the update-manager to upgrade to gutsy and latex is not satisfying the MD5sum check .... the last package ... no idea how to force the update-manager to proceed
<eagles0513875> humm
<sebastian> the last out of 1440 ... i doubt the network connection just started failing
<jetsaredim> is there an easy way to upgrade to gutsy on the command-line?
<sebastian> jetsaredim: i wouldn't know ... but if there was i wouldn't want to redownload everything i've already downloaded
<eagles0513875> jetsaredim: ya but involves editing the source lists
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eagles0513875> that is where u get the source codes
<eagles0513875> so basically use that and choose the ones for gutsy
<jetsaredim> sebastian: ?
<eagles0513875> jetsaredim: u know what im talking bout
<jetsaredim> eagles0513875: and that's a problem?
<sebastian> jetsaredim: i wasn't sure whether you were making a suggestion or asking a question ;)
<eagles0513875> jetsaredim: i have had some issues with it where u end up breaking things and ive ended up having to do a clean install
<jetsaredim> eagles0513875: awesome
<eagles0513875> for instance when they released feisty i did a dist upgrade it broke some stuff so ive basically ended up doing a clean install lol after trying it
<jetsaredim> yea i had that happen too
<jetsaredim> with the same result
<jetsaredim> thankfully I don't have much on my systems that can't be recovered
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> im having a pain in ass issue wiht a usb external laptop drive
<eagles0513875> i cant mount it
<jetsaredim> i have to say that although there were a couple glitches to upgrading my laptop to gutsy went ok and i've been using it for a few weeks on  gutsy
<jetsaredim> that's no good
<eagles0513875> kool 32 bit im guessing jetsaredim
<eagles0513875> anyone have any ideas to help me with my usb laptop enclosure as to why i cant mount it
<jetsaredim> yea
<eagles0513875> what should i try
<eagles0513875> i had to format it into ntfs cuz i had some stuff i wanted to get off a desktop
<No1Viking> How do I manually repair a package?
<jetsaredim> eagles0513875:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/110210
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110210 in hal "Unable to mount external USB hard drives" [Undecided,New] 
<eagles0513875> doh
<eagles0513875> i dont have any space on my winblows machine lol
<eagles0513875> jetsaredim: that doesnt help cuz its for feisty
<eagles0513875> i cant even mount this thing
<jetsaredim> eagles0513875: did you try the right-click work-around?
<eagles0513875> hold up
<jetsaredim> uncheck "mount as user"
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> then manually mount
<jetsaredim> err ya
<jetsaredim> not saying its elegant
<eagles0513875> it seems to work but now its complaining about not being clean
<jetsaredim> not sure
<jetsaredim> i just did a search in google for that error string
<jetsaredim> that was like one of the first things to pop up
<jetsaredim> that's usually the first thing I do when I get an error
<jetsaredim> 9 out of 10 times you're not the first person to run into it - unless you're on a dev testing team or something
<Centaur5> I typed iptables -A INPUT -s 10.18.251.15 -j DROP and iptables -A OUTPUT -d 10.18.251.15 -j DROP to stop a DHCP server from assigning addresses to my network. Should that suffice?
<eagles0513875> jetsaredim: <3 lol it worked
<eagles0513875> im goign to put ext3
<eagles0513875> on the drive how do i format it now
<jetsaredim> eagles0513875: needs to be unmounted
<eagles0513875> jetsaredim: ok then what lol
<jetsaredim> find the device path
<jetsaredim> /dev something
<eagles0513875> its in /dev/sda1
<jetsaredim> and then sudo mke2fs -j /device/path
<eagles0513875> givee m ea mmin here to copy stuff off of there
<philip_> I AM BROKEN!
<eagles0513875> jetsaredim: couldnt i also install qtparted
<jetsaredim> philip_: are you ... pantera?
<jetsaredim> eagles0513875: you could
<philip_> jetsaredim, if I'm...pantera, would I receive some help? :P
<jetsaredim> that's the chorus from a song by the bank pantera
<jetsaredim> sorry :)
<jetsaredim> its best to just ask the question and someone who knows how to help will answer
<jetsaredim> s/nak/band
<jetsaredim> err  s/bank/band
<jetsaredim> wow - i can't type
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i cant when im laying down on my bed using wifi in winblows lol
<jetsaredim> eagles0513875: tmi
<philip_> the topic did it for me
<eagles0513875> jetsaredim: how is that tmi lol
<pwnguin> cute
<pwnguin> if i run a terminal, the title bar falls under the top gnome panel
<branstrom> Pidgin says I need an SSL library, but I seem to already have libssl
<branstrom> It needs it to connect to IM services. IRC is fine without it, but nothing else works.
<branstrom> Pidgin 2.2.0, and I've just upgraded to gutsy.
<pwnguin> branstrom: take a look at the pidgin bugs list real quick
<pwnguin> branstrom: also, is pidgin-encryption installed?
<svu> $ dpkg-query -L gnome-applets
<svu> Package `gnome-applets' does not contain any files (!)
<svu> Sweet
<svu> gnome 2.20 is overoptimized in gutsy
<jetsaredim> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<soundray> I get stuck after logging in: gnome doesn't come up. dbus doesn't seem to be running. Any hints on how to approach this problem?
<mluser-work> nanonyme: Just curious what video card do you have?
<gordonjcp> any idea as to when -rt kernels will have nvidia support?
<RichardHun1> I'm having trouble with the Update Manager. When I click Install updates, it starts but then almost immediately says that it's complete, leaving a have installed package and all other updates sitting. Anyone else getting this?
<Armor_Azrael> A recent update (I don't know exactly which one) broke the window decorations (i.e. title bar, open/close/window dragging) when compiz is running
<RichardHun1> The first package that did this was dselect
<Armor_Azrael> What should I do to try to figure out what's going on?
<soundray> RichardHun1: try a 'sudo apt-get -f install' in a terminal
<Armor_Azrael> (It's not urgent or anything, I switched it back to full metacity, but I would like to determine what's wrong.)
<RichardHun1> oh dear: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<oneword> hi, got a friend who's using ubuntu gutsy. He got repeating keys, E.g. if he presses "M" he will get "MMMMMMMM" anyone knows what's wrong?
<soundray> RichardHun1: oops. See if you can 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<RichardHun1> It happens while trying to replace libgnomevfs2-common
<Armor_Azrael> oneword: Check in Preferences->Universal Access->Keyboard Accessiblity
<marting> oneword: is it an intermittent problem?
<Armor_Azrael> He may have key repeat delay set too low and character repeat too high
<RichardHun1> ok, I think dpkg is broken for me, it keeps on segmentation faulting
<IntuitiveNipple> RichardHun1: http://launchpad.net/bugs/140739
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140739 in dpkg "Apt segfaults on gutsy" [High,Fix released] 
<oneword> marting: i don't think so
<RichardHun1> Thanks, that's definitely what's going on
<oneword> He solved it by disabling Enable Repeat Keys", thanks for your time!
<Zvezdichko> wow... who is Brian Murray?
<gordonjcp> right well
<gordonjcp> back to Feisty then
<d4rkmonkey> I got this error both two times I tried to start up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/282/
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone know how to fix this?
<RichardHun1> I downloaded dpkg 1.14.5ubuntu14 from launchpad and 'dpkg -i'ed it. Everything seems to be running smoothly again, thanks.
<nikolam> Does anyone knows anything about Open Office not working?
<RichardHun1> Is it a bug that the Update Manager didn't recognise the Segmentation Fault as an error and reported that the update had completed successfully?
<ReL1K> anyone know why the compiz menu might be missing from preferences?
<RichardHun1> nikolam: I had random crashes and no icons in openoffice a while ago. I did 'rm -rf .openoffice.org2' and they went away. There must have been a more clinical way to solve the problem though :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Has anyone noticed the Gnome log-out icon (top-right) has changed to a running-man?
<RichardHun1> IntuitiveNipple: I think that depends on your theme settings?
<IntuitiveNipple> default here... gnome-icon-theme updated yesterday so maybe that
<IntuitiveNipple> I just noticed something was different, and took me a while to work out what it was!
<nikolam> RichardHun1: It is interesting that Ooo works as ordinary user. But not if username is marked as able to run administrative tasks
<nikolam> I tryed removing .openoffice.org2 does not work
<pwnguin> fi cant be the only one who's windows ignore gnome panel locations
<chrisbudden14> hey, i've had a browse at the forums, but cant find what im looking for,  Just did an upgrade from feisty, and Hal is having a problem upgrading.  would anyone mind having a look here -> http://pastebin.ca/702481
<CountX> how do you friggin change the workspaces to 4
<CountX> i cant find the place to change it
<RichardHun1> CountX: using compiz?
<d4rkmonkey> CountX have you tried right clicking the workspace area on the panel and goign to preferences?
<pwnguin> CountX: compiz uses "view ports" or something
<pwnguin> im not sure why
<pwnguin> but the end result is that the workspace switcher currently doesnt play with compiz
<CountX> no its like not there
<pwnguin> i used a universe tool to fix it
<CountX> poo, i gotta restart X
<pwnguin> ccsm
<CountX> ok, im back
<CountX> how do i change the number of workspaces?
<pwnguin> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<d4rkmonkey> my "Gnome Settings Daemon" seems to have stopped starting, anyone know how I can fix this?
<CountX> d4rkmonkey: that happened to me, just restart a few time
<CountX> d4rkmonkey: actually i had to update like once or twice too
<d4rkmonkey> CountX k, I'll try that. I've already restarted 3 times...
<pwnguin> CountX: that package has some tools to set stuff like you want correctly, at least
<chrisbudden14> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/123966 hmm that worked.  strange that I was not in a chroot environment
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123966 in hal "[gutsy]  cannot install hal into a chroot" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<d4rkmonkey> well, I just noticed I have 176 updates to install, lets try that... lol
<CountX> still cant add more workspaces, stuck at 2
<IntuitiveNipple> d4rkmonkey: STOP!!
<d4rkmonkey> IntuitiveNipple ?
<IntuitiveNipple> d4rkmonkey: to avoid yourself having problems, update dpkg to the latest as per bug #140739 first :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140739 in dpkg "Apt segfaults on gutsy" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140739
<d4rkmonkey> IntuitiveNipple err, its doing all the updates available right now, how do I update only dpkg?
<IntuitiveNipple> or, as it ought to be in the archives now, simply do "sudo apt-get install dpkg"
<ConstyXIV> does anyone know if the suspend bug with the r200 and 'radeon' drivers will ever be fixed?
<d4rkmonkey> IntuitiveNipple ok, I'm doing that now, why does it need to be updated first?
<IntuitiveNipple> d4rkmonkey: you need version 1.14.5ubuntu14
<d4rkmonkey> IntuitiveNipple yeah, thats what it just did.
<d4rkmonkey> IntuitiveNipple safe to do the rest of the updates now?
<IntuitiveNipple> Because .13 has broken overnight... if the one update-manager is going to update to is .14 then you're safe
<IntuitiveNipple> But you don't want the hassle :)
<d4rkmonkey> I just updated to .14, good to install updates through update-manager now?
<IntuitiveNipple> yes
<d4rkmonkey> IntuitiveNipple ok, thanks.
<ShanShan> Out of curiosity, when will the gutsy commercial repository come online?
<CountX> i get a 403 forbidden
<CountX> it dead
<ShanShan> commercial is dead?
<CountX> ok i use compiz-fusion, where might i find the workspaces, to add more
<d4rkmonkey> CountX install compizconfig-settings-manager
<d4rkmonkey> CountX theres settings in there.
<jeffferrari> anyone using a synaptics touchpad having trouble with one of the last dailys?
<IntuitiveNipple> trouble?
<CountX> d4rkmonkey: i changed the virtual desktops, but in the cube its still showing 2
<_sidd> jeffferrari: Yea, the tap-to-click and the scroll stopped working...
<jeffferrari> _sidd:  yeah same
<d4rkmonkey> CountX err, you might have been in the wrong section or something? I'm sorry, I have no idea.
<IntuitiveNipple> CountX: System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<jeffferrari> _sidd: well, actually all synaptic driver style effects - drag also etc etc
<IntuitiveNipple> CountX: Then, General Options > Desktop Size > Horizontal Virtual Size = 4
<jeffferrari> _sidd: although I think the driver still works, I can tap to click my login field at gdm
<_sidd> jeffferrari: Apparently, it can be fixed by going to System -> Preferences -> Mouse Settings (I think)
<IntuitiveNipple> CountX: The v-vsize and desktops should be 1
<ShanShan> No one knows the status of commercial?
<CountX> IntuitiveNipple: sweet
<jeffferrari> _sidd: WOW lol that was definitely not there before - oh I love running development versions :)
<_sidd> jeffferrari: I'm not on my ubuntu machine right now to confirm... but that's the information I've gathered by lurking around here.
<IntuitiveNipple> CountX: and using gconf-editor (for workspaces) navigate to /apps/metacity/general and ensure "workspaces" = 4
<_sidd> jeffferrari: Ah... glad it worked for you... I'll try it out once I get home. :-)
<jeffferrari> _sidd: 100% works for me - prob means they enabled shmmem
<IntuitiveNipple> CountX: err, I mean  "num_workspaces" = 4
<gnomefreak> ShanShan: expect it after gutsy release
<ShanShan> okay
<jeffferrari> _sidd: yeah there's actually a 3rd tab there called "touchpad" now - used to have to grab the synaptic manager package
<jeffferrari> (as in mouse not package manager)
<CountX> how can you click and drag windows while zoomed out, i saw it in a youtube
<IntuitiveNipple> jeffferrari: Sensitivity doesn't work it seems
<jeffferrari> IntuitiveNipple: no option for it afaics
<IntuitiveNipple> jeffferrari:  on the Motion tab
<CountX> IntuitiveNipple: nvm its the "expo" plugin
<IntuitiveNipple> CountX: ahh, ok
<jeffferrari> IntuitiveNipple: ahhh I believe that still only affects external mice - I can check when I get to work, I use a logitech usb
<IntuitiveNipple> jeffferrari: It doesn't work with external mouse either
<jeffferrari> IntuitiveNipple: crap... is it already reported?
<IntuitiveNipple> jeffferrari: aye :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Bug #140585
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140585 in gsynaptics "[gnome-mouse-properties]  Sensitivity doesn't affect touchpad" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140585
<jeffferrari> IntuitiveNipple: out of curiosity, you don't know how they are making this work? the shmem option is not turned on in my xorg.conf
<jeffferrari> ta
<SWAT> When I login to GNOME, the background color turns orange, I see the GNOME splash screen and as soon as my desktop loads, I see my settings (black background). How/Where can I change the 'orange' color or where is it defined? I tried editing my gdm.conf, I changed the color at the 'login' settings screen etc.. Could someone see if they also have the problem? (running gutsy atm)
<jeffferrari> Bug #92128
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92128 in control-center "No option to disable tap-to-click" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92128
<IntuitiveNipple> jeffferrari: I found this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gnome-control-center/1:2.19.92-0ubuntu3
<jeffferrari> looks resolved by this
<jeffferrari> legend
<Vegar> I had tap-to-click this morning, after a synaptics driver update
<jlouis_> hah, *yet* another compiz upgrade ;)
<pwnguin> this one seems to break window placement
<pwnguin> whee
<scheater5> Does anyone know anything about Archos brand media players?
<IntuitiveNipple> SWAT: you're seeing the default background until your custom theme settings are loaded. The reason you see it is it is taking your PC some time to do the startup tasks before it gets to set the theme.
<IntuitiveNipple> SWAT: I sometimes get the same effect when the WiFi takes a while to connect, after a cold start
<SWAT> IntuitiveNipple, right. But where/how can I change the default background? (yes, my laptop isn't superfast, 1.4Ghz Celeron)
<pwnguin> SWAT: you can do some limited changes with gtweakui
<IntuitiveNipple> SWAT System > Preferences > Appearance
<pwnguin> SWAT: but the basic problem is that copmiz loads really slowly, even on my core duo laptop
<pwnguin> or there
<gnomefreak> SWAT: that setting is in the wallpaper config in system>prefferneces>appearance
<IntuitiveNipple> SWAT: I *think* changing a background might help
<HardDisk> hello
<jlouis_> hep!
<SWAT> pwnguin, will try that
<HardDisk> been having problems updating today? "Preparing to replace gnome-icon-theme 2.19.91-0ubuntu2 (using .../gnome-icon-theme_2.20.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ... Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<SWAT> gnomefreak, my wallpapers always have black backgrounds, so that can't be it either
<HardDisk> did dpkg --configure -a and autoremove/clean still getting the same issues
<IntuitiveNipple> HardDisk: bug #140739
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140739 in dpkg "Apt segfaults on gutsy" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140739
<HardDisk> ah
<HardDisk> so its a bug
<HardDisk> good :)
<pwnguin> SWAT: what happens is it loads the default solid color, then eventually loads your background
<IntuitiveNipple> HardDisk: try "sudo apt-get install dpkg"
<gnomefreak> SWAT: you will see the little coloar pallet that is the setting for color you see just before wallpapaer loads
<IntuitiveNipple> HardDisk: you need the -14 version of dpkg
<SWAT> IntuitiveNipple, will also try that then, I currently have a half sized wallpaper with a black solid color fill
<pwnguin> interesting
<HardDisk> ah ha...aight
<HardDisk> cause I did install dpkg, I get  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct
<HardDisk> so its -14 I need
<gnomefreak> HardDisk: it should be in most mirrors by now
<HardDisk> interesting
<SWAT> pwnguin, so I'll have to take it like a man?
<IntuitiveNipple> HardDisk: Yes
<gnomefreak> HardDisk: ubuntu14 is the version needed
<IntuitiveNipple> HardDisk: Once dpkg is updated the updates will go ok
<pwnguin> SWAT: im not sure. if your solid color is black, i would have thought it was not that.
<HardDisk> righty oh..im not that nooby I mean been using suse for a few years and ubuntu for about a year now...but did a google and really couldnt find anything so this was my last resort :D
<HardDisk> thanx for the help
<d4rkmonkey> This is dumb, I'm no longer getting errors saying that the Gnome Settings daemon can't start, but now I can't turn on desktop effects, and my keyboard shortcuts don't work...
<HardDisk> all I use my pc for is watching movies and chatting
<SWAT> that's why I'm checking if I'm the only one having this issue. I'm getting blinded when my dark GDM theme switches to bright orange, untill my dark wallpaper and black color arrive
<SWAT> pwnguin, ^^
* IntuitiveNipple hands SWAP a pair of Ray-Bans
<IntuitiveNipple> SWAP? SWAT!
<SWAT> s/AP/AT/
* jlouis_ changes the bug report to resolved-by-ray-bans
<IntuitiveNipple> I think mine are too dark - can't see to type :)
<asubedi> is xorg.conf needed to get synaptics touchpad to work correctly
<HardDisk> part upgrades should do the trick as the people said
<HardDisk> there was a new synaptic upgrade recently
<HardDisk> should be fine
<SWAT> asubedi, configure your 'mouse' (see the synaptic tab)
<pwnguin> SWAT: you're right. i donno how to fix that =/
<IntuitiveNipple> asubedi: I think yes; we had someone talking about that yesterday.
<pwnguin> SWAT: and i highly recommend against gtweakUI, as i appear to have screwed something up
<SWAT> well, should I leave it at this (and let it be) or file a bug? The people in #gnome thought this was a downstream issue
<asubedi> SWAT:  where do i configure mouse?
<asubedi> SWAT: got it? but there is no synaptic tab :/
<IntuitiveNipple> asubedi: System > Preferences > Mouse "Touchpad" tab (after all updates applied)
<pwnguin> IntuitiveNipple: does the new synaptics upload fix sensativity
<pwnguin> ?
<asubedi> SWAT: by last sentence should have been: got it. but there is no synaptic tab :/
<IntuitiveNipple> pwnguin: Not that I've noticed
<HardDisk> neither have I
<HardDisk> it seems to be the same
<SWAT> asubedi, apply all patches (should work)
<HardDisk> but then I dont play quake on a synaptics touchpad :)
<SWAT> a friend of mine played CSS with his touchpad once, very freaky
<pwnguin> i once tried to play quake with my tablet
<asubedi> SWAT: my gusty is up-to-date. what patches do i need to apply?
<pwnguin> not as simple as you'd imagine
<HardDisk> eheh tablet
<HardDisk> yea I can imagine
<pwnguin> at first glance you think "aimbot"
<HardDisk> he can stab someone with that pen
<SWAT> pwnguin, so you were the one who fragged me?
<HardDisk> like if he gets fragged a lot, he would get up and stab the guy in the eye then wipe the blood and continue playing with his tablet
<pwnguin> i doubt it
<pwnguin> it doesnt work well
<pwnguin> tablet is absolute
<HardDisk> vodka is absolute.
<pwnguin> so rather than the wiimote metroid prime 3 style
<pwnguin> you move a little and the whole screen rotates
<HardDisk> I would love to own a wii
<HardDisk> just recently got myself one of those nds lites, really fun devices
<HardDisk> got ftp server on it, dslinux and a few homebrews
<pwnguin> neat
<pwnguin> my cart doesnt work with dslinux
<pwnguin> =(
<HardDisk> I got the m3 simply
<pwnguin> ds-xtreme
<HardDisk> ah
<HardDisk> thats a nice cart
<pwnguin> sort of
<HardDisk> its got that new dxinfo right?
<pwnguin> it was the first to market i liked
<HardDisk> some new pc app made to send files over wifi
<HardDisk> for dx's
<pwnguin> interesting
<HardDisk> sorry ubuntuers if we took the convo away from the usual talk :D
<pwnguin> i just bought it because it worked well with ubuntu
<pwnguin> sort of
<pwnguin> and was slot 1
<HardDisk> yea the m3 uses a microsd card and comes with a card reader
<SWAT> I guess it's ok for a short while
<strabes> Yesterday's update broke gnome terminal fonts and the appearance window. I fixed those. Now my touchpad's scrolling and tapping no longer works.
<HardDisk> you see the AceKard R.P.G. ?
<pwnguin> strabes: if you go to mouse
<HardDisk> its a nice promising card, but I'd wait till it gets better support for it
<pwnguin> HardDisk: acekard didnt sound like they were very cross platform intelligent
<HardDisk> 1Gb on-board flash memory as well as a micro SDHC slot, and a mini-USB connector.
<strabes> pwnguin: oh, wow. haha nice. thanks a lot
<pwnguin> strabes: did it work?
<strabes> pwnguin: yeah, it works. but does this mean that I can no longer customize it to exactly how I like it using xorg.conf?
<pwnguin> strabes: how about sensetivity / accelleration?
<strabes> pwnguin: yeah, there's no options for that :(
<SWAT> pwnguin, a final word, file my issue as a bug or let it be? (with the default color)
<pwnguin> file a bug
<pwnguin> maybe logging out will fix trackerd
<strabes> pwnguin: are you still talking to me?
<HardDisk> im liking virtualbox more than vmware day by day
<HardDisk> vbox is running OS's faster than vmware at least for me
<pwnguin> strabes: no
<strabes> pwnguin: oh ok.
<HardDisk> recently upgraded vbox and it loaded windows xp much faster than vmware did.. I still need it for photoshop cs3
<HardDisk> and dont really want to wine ps7
<pwnguin> i hear gimp 2.6 will support higher bit depths
<HardDisk> yea never was a gimp lover
<HardDisk> dont like the seperate boxes on a desktop feel
<pwnguin> its not like photoshop is different
<HardDisk> I know
<HardDisk> juts got so used to photoshop I dont want to learn a new app :)
<pwnguin> i dont like it either, but when people say "gimp is unusable" i just have to laugh
<pwnguin> because photoshop is junk
<tekhawk> has anyone got bind9 to work on gutsy we are using the saem config setting from fiesty where it worked and we cant seem to get the zones working
<HardDisk> well I dont say gimp is unusable its a good product I just dont like it personally.
<pwnguin> ive yet to find a really good tool for creating art from scratch
<HardDisk> agreed
<HardDisk> get a mac ;D
<pwnguin> how people decided PS was a good idea for that i dont know
<HardDisk> I like how pixelmator looks so far
<Xero> HardDisk, do you know anything about Wii Linux?
<HardDisk> Xero I would if I owned a wii myself
<HardDisk> they dont have em in egypt
<pwnguin> pixelmator looks like a transparent gimp
<Xero> :(
<HardDisk> or as far as I know I havent seen any
<HardDisk> pwnguin: exactly.
<SWAT> pwnguin, arrrr, thanks for the input, arrrr (talklikeapirate.com)
<pwnguin> SWAT: yarr
<HardDisk> but Xero its not hard to use a wiimote on linux
<HardDisk> there are apps for it
<Xero> HardDisk, what equipment do I need to use the Wiimote on Linux?
<pwnguin> gutsy actually has libwiimote packaged
<Xero> Bluetooth reciever?
<pwnguin> !info transfermii
<ubotu> transfermii: transfer your mii from and to your wiimotes. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.5~rc2~cwiid-1 (gutsy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Xero> WTF?
<pwnguin> how cool is that
<HardDisk> see
<Xero> What do I need to use the WiiMote?
<Xero> A bluetooth reciever, right?
<pwnguin> yea
<HardDisk> !google wiimote swik.net/wiimote+Ubuntu
<HardDisk> I meant, swik.net/wiimote+Ubuntu
<pwnguin> wiili has an okay list of compatible tools
<HardDisk> bluetooths are so easy to find and get
<HardDisk> and cheaper than a baskin robbins icecream
<pwnguin> finding an appropriate linux compatible one is a bit harder
<HardDisk> not really
<pwnguin> http://www.wiili.org/index.php/Wiimote_driver
<d4rkmonkey> :O
<HardDisk> bluez works with any bluetooth reciever
<Xero> So what do I buy?
<HardDisk> read the site
<ReL1K> anyone run into the new xorg video intel breaking compiz?
<Xero> My computer doesn't have bluetooth built in.
<HardDisk> so get one
<HardDisk> any old bluetooth device
<Xero> How much does it cost?
<HardDisk> !google bluetooth reciever prices
<tekhawk> anyone seen bind working on gutsy
<HardDisk> hehe bot isnt working :)
<pwnguin> ReL1K: break?
<pwnguin> ReL1K: or disable?
<HardDisk> just make sure its bluetooth 2.0 and not 1.1
<HardDisk> 2.0 = 100 meters distance
<HardDisk> 1.1 is like 10 meters
<Xero> Crap.
<HardDisk> I use my SE phone with HID to control my vlc player/totem via bluetooth
<Xero> I'm too poor after just buying Wii to get a $200 reciever.
<HardDisk> 200$?
<pwnguin> 200 dollars?
<ReL1K> lemme double check pwnguin pretty sure broke
<HardDisk> they're like 5$
<HardDisk> 10$ max
<Xero> Oh. That one's GPS.
<Xero> I don't pay attention to small details.
<tekhawk> lol
<pwnguin> ReL1K: i just read the changelog that said it disabled on certain intel chips
* HardDisk smacks Xero with a satellite
<pwnguin> ReL1K: because its broken
<ReL1K> pwnguin: its been working fine
<ReL1K> since today
<ShackJack> Hi all - my Gutsy desktop quasi-freezes when I click the quite button (either from main menu or panel)... System monitor ticks aways, but clicking on anything in non-repsonsive... Does anyone know what program the Quite calls so I can run in terminal to see what's going on?
<ReL1K> restarting x brb
<HardDisk> Xero:  http://www.usbgear.com/USB-Bluetooth.html
<ReL1K> pwnguin, its enabled
<HardDisk> no need from that site, but to give you an example
<ReL1K> not workin
<ReL1K> all affects etc.
<HardDisk> find something cheap from walmart, assuming your in the US
* pwnguin makes a quick run to best buy
<fulio> Hi, can someone help me with my desktop effects when ever i try to enable it it says Failed to execute child process "gtk-window-decorator" (No such file or directory)
<pwnguin> the real challenge will be getting a second sensor bar
<ReL1K> anyone where i should start? not working since update :P
<tekhawk> @fulio are you using kde or gnome
<HardDisk> I wonder when will MS office be free?
<fulio> tekhawk, gnome
<tekhawk> ReL1K, sorry dont use intel
<HardDisk> I mean openoffice is awesome, google just released their powerpoint lookalike online yesterday..
<HardDisk> and.."I.B.M. plans to mount its most ambitious challenge in years to Microsofts dominance of personal computer software, by offering free programs for word processing, spreadsheets and presentations. The company is announcing the desktop software, called I.B.M. Lotus Symphony, at an event today. The programs will be available as free download"..
<tekhawk> fulio, okay there goes one theory
<ReL1K> tekhawk: nice solution
<HardDisk> arm7?
<tekhawk> ReL1K, ment that as i dont use intel but yeah using nvidia makle it easier
<fulio> tekhawk, whathappen is, lastnight there was a  update i updated and it took away all my themes but ym desktop effects was still working, and then there was a nother update i did it and now it messed up my effects and themes
<ReL1K> cant throw away my laptop :P
<ShackJack> Does anyone know what program is called when clicking the "Quit" button - I'd like to run from terminal to troubleshoot...
<ShackJack> ??
<HardDisk> hmm gdm update...
<HardDisk> should I restart gdm :D
<ReL1K> i just did it, didn't notice anything major
<Xero> It's not just gdm.
<Xero> It seems to be most of GNOME.
<ShackJack> Any ideas on why my desktop locks up when clicking QUIT button?
<ReL1K> anyone else here using a t61?
<ReL1K> blahhh
<blizzow> How do I show the dependencies for a package I just downloaded through the tubes?
<_sidd> ReL1K: I have a T61 (with Intel graphics).
<ReL1K> _sidd, hows compiz working
<ReL1K> and have you updated recently?
<ReL1K> and any luck with dual monitors :)
<_sidd> ReL1K: Compiz has never worked for me...
<ReL1K> hrm its always worked for me
<ReL1K> _sidd: any luck with dual monitors?
<_sidd> ReL1K: Okay... I take that back... compiz works when I start it in gnome...
<_sidd> ReL1K: But once I logout and login it doesn't work.
<ReL1K> _sidd, even with the most recent xorg intel updates?
<_sidd> ReL1K: I updated last night... and that broke a lot of other stuff... didn't even get around to checking out compiz.
<ReL1K> ah, try updating now :P see if copiz breaks
<ReL1K> compiz
<_sidd> ReL1K: I don't have my laptop right now to check out the most recent fixes...
<_sidd> ReL1K: But I'll do that as soon as I get home tonight.
<ReL1K> thanks bud
<ReL1K> much appreciated
<ReL1K> you ever had dual monitors working?
<_sidd> ReL1K: I've tried out dual monitors once... it worked using xrandr
<_sidd> ReL1K: I tried it only as a clone though.
<ReL1K> got it
<_sidd> ReL1K: You can also try the grandr applet for the command-line xrandr tool.
<ReL1K> nice, thanks dude
<_sidd> np
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-19
<slavik> what are the proper packages to install for compiz fusion on gutsy?
<SWAT> slavik, it's installed by default
<SWAT> compiz-gnome etc.
<slavik> not here :)
<slavik> but what is the top meta package?
<ReL1K> hmmm on the compiz subject, if i go to appereance and hit effects, says desktop effects could not be enabled
<tekhawk> i know that most people wont use gutsy for servers till its final but has anyone had bind working properly
<_sidd> Ah... so it isn't working anymore?
<tekhawk> i havnt got it to work since installing gutsy
<tekhawk> ive been running gutsy for 2 weeks
<ReL1K> _sidd, right
<slavik> how different is compiz-fusion from beryl?
<tekhawk> slavik, it has all of beryls features and all of compiz features
<tekhawk> slavik, the idea is no more plugins being made for one or other they are all for the same program again
<slavik> I meant as far beryl-manager
<tekhawk> slavik, beryl-manager is much better then the current config editor i think lol
<slavik> I meant the applet part
<_sidd> ReL1K: That sucks... I was hoping it would be fixed with these updates.
<tekhawk> is there a ubuntu server channel?
<ReL1K> hell, i was hoping it would continue to work....compiz is out now :P
<knix> whoa, hello gnome-appearance-properties
<tekhawk> knix, LOL that broke on me lastnight when i updated
<tekhawk> knix, is it fixed now
<knix> heh
<knix> when did it get fixed?
<knix> I did a dist-upgrade this morning
<tekhawk> knix, ) :
<knix> Oh, I thought you said it is fixed now
<knix> Yea, I dunno =P
<tekhawk> knix, *&^% well i guess ill live with it for now just glad someone else had issue
<knix> It works fine
<knix> I don't even notice it
<knix> But then I look at system-monitor
<knix> it takes up cpu real good :)
<tekhawk> knix, mine seemsed to want to wrap around 3-4 viewpoints
<knix> I dunno
<knix> it seems to work fine for me, it's just taking 100% cpu
<tekhawk> knix, bummer guess i should report that bug tonight then
<tekhawk> knix, hey if you like to get themes and stuff the art manager programs nice lol maybe everyone knows about it but i just used it for first time last night makes life easier lol just moved from suse to ubuntu last month so still learning new stuff for this distro
<ReL1K> anyone else got a t61?
<knix> art manager?
<knix> I don't use metacity so themes are kindauseless to me
<knix> I just use it for changing my background
<xtknight> i am aware of the alternate cd, but by any method is it possible to mount a RAID volume and install using ubiquity-installer?  would modprobing mdadm be enough for /dev/md0 to show up *somewhere*?
<knix> ReL1K: What about it?
<ShackJack>  Any ideas on why my desktop locks up when clicking QUIT button?
<tekhawk> knix, i use it for icons backgrounds splash screens and gmd themes gdm themes more then splashes the splash screens dont like compiz much
<tekhawk> ShackJack, no but your the second person ive seen ask that today
<knix> I guess I just don'tchange my appearance settings much :)
<ShackJack> tekhawk: I don't suppose you know the function/app called when the button is clicked, no?
<knix> I only go in to change my gdm theme when a dist-upgrade resets it :P
<tekhawk> ShackJack, nope sorry
<ReL1K> knix: can't get compiz to work after updates early today, thinking the intel xorg updates not sure
<ShackJack> Evidentally it's magic...
<tekhawk> ShackJack, i know how you can find out though
<ShackJack> tekhawk: How is that?
<tekhawk> ShackJack, try running the gnome-panel from terminal you should see the message when it calls the applet that quits
<ShackJack> Hmmm.. now why didn't I think of that... will give it go ;)
<tekhawk> ShackJack, or load the applet trough terminal not sure how to do that though but first idea might give you the applet command to do that
<SeveredCross> Anyone know if Firefox is known broken?
<SeveredCross> I get an error on startup about some strings and my bookmarks and plugins and stuff is all empty, though the files still exist in the profile.
<ShackJack> tekhawk: When I kill panel it relaunches - how do I make it stay dead>
<tekhawk> SeveredCross, on amd64 platform it was working this morning
<SeveredCross> :-\
<tekhawk> ShackJack, hmm i did killall gnome-panel lastnight and couldnt get it to load again had to reboot lol not sure you might look into session options ive only been on gnome 2 weeks since i just moved from opensuse 2 weeks ago
<ShackJack> tekhawk: Yeah, it won't start now - sheese... this is way too much effort...
<tekhawk> ShackJack, you think thats bad try compiling AWN dear god that thing uses every Lib known to man and doesnt put the lib it makes in to a lib folder on gutsy i had to make and move that file myself.....
<SeveredCross> I guess I'll file a bug. :-\
<darrend> not sure which one, but a recent upgrade seems to have prevented the brightness control buttons working on my laptop.  Anyone know what might have done this?
<ReL1K> anyone else having problems with compiz?
<tekhawk> darrend, might have been the xorg input one
<tekhawk> SeveredCross, i have like 2-5 of those i have to file tonight when i see how many are still broken
<darrend> ReL1K: lots :)
<tekhawk> right time to get going got to close shop before i had to church later everyone
<darrend> tekhawk: thx.. known issue?
<ReL1K> darrend what are you using?
<darrend> ReL1K: how do you mean?
<ReL1K> hardware?
<tekhawk> darrend, no just that is the package that controls keyboards i think so that would likly be the issue or a binding that isnt set anymor
<darrend> ReL1K: nvidia
<tekhawk> espeaking of compiz anyone know if the screen saver plugin is back yet?
<winbond> is it true that most applications do not work in kde4?
<pwnguin> i havent used kde4 at all, but i do know one of the core developers for ubuntu likes to close bugs because there's too many to deal with
<pwnguin> "there are 350 open bugs, 750 if you include wontfix and invalid"
<SeveredCross> Er, why not close wontfix and invalid?
<pwnguin> well, i havent reviewed these bugs in particular
<verb3k_> guys where can I download the latest gutsy ISO (not the tribes)?
<pwnguin> but i dont think a lack of submitter response makes a bug not exist
<pwnguin> as was stated on the list
<pwnguin> 350 open bugs is the same thing as 700 bugs, half of which you wont fix
<verb3k_> guys where can I download the latest gutsy ISO snapshot? (not the tribes)
<pwnguin> ...
<pwnguin> the tribes are the only published iso snapshots
<Jordan_U> verb3k_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Jordan_U> pwnguin, No, this is an open source project, everything is "published"
<pwnguin> Jordan_U: for some reason, i thought the images were only built at tribes
<pwnguin> instead of daily
<pwnguin> i stand corrected
<verb3k_> Jordan_U,  Thanks Jordan
<LeeJunFan> is compiz w/ AIGLX working at the moment? won't start correctly for me.
<pwnguin> LeeJunFan: which video card
<LeeJunFan> ATI 9700 with the open drivers, worked on feisty.
<Jordan_U> pwnguin, Tribes are just supposed to have fewer installation bugs and be milestones
<LeeJunFan> glx is working fine.
<pwnguin> hmm.
<LeeJunFan> pwnguin: just checked Xorg log - aiglx is loading fine.
<pwnguin> LeeJunFan: im not really an expert on this =(
<pwnguin> but they seem to be in the process of weeding out which chips don't work fully with compiz
<pwnguin> LeeJunFan: but you get metacity instead of compiz?
<LeeJunFan> pwnguin: hrm, maybe it's working, I notice now I have 100 desktops on kde. hehe
<pwnguin> ok. back to wiimoteness for me then
<LeeJunFan> okay, any idea what the compiz config program is called?
* Jordan_U nods at pwnguin while playing Twilight Princess
<pwnguin> Jordan_U: i picked up a bluetooth usb device
<pwnguin> LeeJunFan: there's a program called "compizconfig-settings-manager". it's in universe though
<winbond> pwnguin, where can i see the list of current kde4 bugs?
<LeeJunFan> pwnguin: got it - thanks. Working now.
<ReL1K> LeeJunFan: having issues with compiz myself
<LeeJunFan> now, I've just got to get rid of the white outline around kicker and menus.
<MukiEX> Anyone have a GeForce 8600? I can't get any compositor to work (Xubuntu, compiz) w/o it restarting X
<MukiEX> Clarification : I can't get any compositor to work and run a 3D program w/o it restarting X.
<TerraMaster> I keep on getting the error in amrok: Xine output peramiters busy any help?
<TerraMaster> I mean amarok
<VousDeux> well, I was a little disappointed to see that the updates today did not fix my synaptics shared memory problem :(
<VousDeux> I put my two-cents worth in the bug report
<TerraMaster> oh my god! IM GETTING SWAMPED IN AMAROKAPPS!
<TerraMaster> IM DROWNING!
<TerraMaster> excuse me whilst I restarth..... I think my current config with amarok and the fact that all my saongs are repetedly being bounced by the error message is cusing my comp to go haywire
<VousDeux> does anyone know anything about why my wifi would stop working after a peroid of inactivity?
<TerraMaster> Ive got in my system manager about 3 full pages of amarokapp and more coming and firefox is fading in and out form the shady "no responce" display
<TerraMaster> and to top it all off.....
<TerraMaster> IM BORED!
<VousDeux> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<VousDeux> I usually can get it going again if I disable/enable it, then reattach, but I found that if I am running on battery, it will disconnect about an hour before the battery is dead, but I can't reconnect even if I reboot.
<ShackJack> Well, I figured out why my GNOME session was quasi-freezing when clicking Quit button (in case anyone shows up with similar problem) - I had the power manager daemon unchecked in the startup sessions which was apparently causing the difficulty.
<yaccin> hmmm konqueror doesnt work (for webbrowsing), irc works, apt works, lynx works, jabber works, icq seems to work (nobody online?) msn doesnt work
<yaccin> currently installing firefox...
<ReL1K> man this lack of compiz sucks
<ReL1K> not as cool :P
<ReL1K> is there a list of updates that were done today?
<ReL1K> start rolling back
<yellowChicken> what's the target release date for gutsy?
<crdlb> ReL1K, do you have a specific error?
<pwnguin> /usr/share/doc/compiz/changelog.Debian.gz has the details
<ReL1K> crdlb: not sure how to produce an error on this one, compiz is enabled and running, desktop effects are on, and compiz isn't working..it worked fine earlier today and for the previous couple weeks
<ReL1K> just stopped working after i think the xorg intel update
<ShackJack> ReL1K: Gutsy updated borked my nvidia binary driver ;) I miss Compiz too :)
<crdlb> ReL1K, run compiz --replace
<crdlb> in a terminal
<ReL1K> crdlb: tried that man, it flashes and looks like it starts, doesn't error out, and nothing
<ReL1K> actually got an error
<ReL1K> grandr
<ReL1K> erm
* ShackJack tries to add 3D accell back via RDM
<ReL1K> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<ReL1K> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<ReL1K> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<crdlb> interesting
<ShackJack> ReL1K: What card do you have?
<ReL1K> intel
<crdlb> lspci|grep VGA
<ShackJack> Hmmm...
<ReL1K> gm965
<crdlb> hmm ISTR a reason for that
<crdlb> +T="$T 8086:2982 8086:2992 8086:29a2 8086:2a02 8086:29a12"  # intel 965 (xv video problem)
<ReL1K> hmm
<crdlb> ReL1K, LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz.real --replace ccp & gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<ReL1K> said fatal glx_ext_texture from pixmap is missing
<ReL1K> and now i dont have banners around my windows :P
<crdlb> the LIBGL... should have prevented that
<pwnguin> it was an and
<ReL1K> fixed
<ReL1K> nice crdlb
<ReL1K> thanks
<ReL1K> outstanding
<pwnguin> ReL1K: play a video in totem real quick
<ReL1K> on it..
<pwnguin> ReL1K: did it work?
<pwnguin> there should be several "examples" to use
<pwnguin> of nelson mandela or desmond tutu, i forget
<ReL1K> downloading a trailer
<crdlb> it won't unless you use EXA iirc
<pwnguin> ReL1K: the point was, it likely wont work
<pwnguin> ReL1K: which is why the card was blacklisted
<crdlb> that's hardly a reason to stop using compiz though :P
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> how about, "my fullscreen gl game doesn't  work"
<crdlb> I understand them blacklisting it though
<hydrogen> whats up with the cups web interface in gutsy?
<hydrogen> its giving me all sorts of 404's
<crdlb> hydrogen, it's always been crippled
<ReL1K> video worked
<crdlb> ReL1K, in totem?
<pwnguin> in totem?
<hydrogen> it wasn't in feisty
<crdlb> because it *will* work in mplayer for some odd reason
<crdlb> although not transformed
<pwnguin> because mplayer uses gl by default, not xv
<crdlb> no
<crdlb> it works with xv in mplayer
<pwnguin> orly
<crdlb> at least it did on feisty
<pwnguin> the suggestions i saw on the bug that lead to the blacklisting suggested switching gstreamer to gl
<crdlb> which still doesn't work really well
<crdlb> the best fix involves using the compiz video playback plugin
<crdlb> but nobody ever wrote a plugin for gstreamer to use it :<
<hydrogen> ugh
<hydrogen> now nothing will print
<pwnguin> well im happy
<pwnguin> i got my wiimote to work as a mouse
<nomasteryoda> nice
<nomasteryoda> bluetooth is great
<pwnguin> cant seem to get the ir camera to show up though
<nomasteryoda> except for a2dpd and stereo phones... works, but skips with new kernel
<nomasteryoda> i mean, the kernel is great for power management... i get longer run times with gutsy
<ReL1K> totem didnt work
<ReL1K> fyi
<ReL1K> works in mplayer
<crdlb> right
<crdlb> that's how it's always been
<ReL1K> gotchya
<ReL1K> alright guys out for a little bit, thanks alot
<ReL1K> for the help
<hydrogen> whats up with the cups web interface in gutsy?
<pwnguin> ReL1K: i imagine that command will have to be run every time, if your chipset's blacklisted
<XsteelWolf> anyone using intel 4965agn card?
<nomasteryoda> hydrogen, i'm sure its got one or 2 more patches before its ready
<nomasteryoda> just my guess
<hydrogen> nomasteryoda: what do you mean?
<hydrogen> nomasteryoda: why does it need patches at all?
<hydrogen> nomasteryoda: its worked fine since cups 1.1
<XsteelWolf> Anyone knows how how to configure wireless on Knetwork Manager? After i connect to a network that it appears on the list,no popup for me to keyin wpa-psk key, and it always hang at 28% and then knetwork manager will just crash
<Xero> I like toast.
<nomasteryoda> hydrogen, updates i mean
<nomasteryoda> i'm sure it used to...
<hydrogen> nomasteryoda: that doesn't answer my question.
<nomasteryoda> i know
<nomasteryoda> i'm just another ubuntu geek who is using gutsy
<hydrogen> then don't take a stab at an answer you do not know
<hydrogen> its dangerous territory
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> but won't kill anyone that I know of... unless the printer fell on someone's head I supose
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> [ 1296.996000]  audit(1190165084.232:34): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" name="/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/help.cgi" pid=13156 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
<hydrogen> that looks related to it
<hydrogen> ugh
<hydrogen> I hate linux printing
<hydrogen> it just worked
<hydrogen> without me changing a thing
<fulio> is anyone usong aptonCD?
<nomasteryoda> anyone else here have issue with firefox and emerald?
<ohsoferrety> Hey: Anyone know if there are any flaws in tonight's Gutsy update?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> i love that ... i have a dollar bet there are
<ohsoferrety> Yeah...last night's update was a little annoying.
<nomasteryoda> the firefox one got me...
<nomasteryoda> then again maybe its just me
<nomasteryoda> firefox not getting along with emerald
<nomasteryoda> but my virtualbox i got working...
<nomasteryoda> took a small tweak to the config file
<nomasteryoda> and a module build, much simpler than vmware-workstation was for fesity,breezy,dapper,hoary
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run Gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Don't use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape!
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> apt doesnt segfault today.
<crdlb> heh
<nomasteryoda> that is good
<nomasteryoda> very good
<nomasteryoda> i just keep my system on during these times of "turmoil"
<nomasteryoda> =D
<crackerbox> after i chroot into my test environment... how can i change from the super user to a normal user 'owner'?
<benanzo> anyone else experiencing long hang times on gnome-terminal, gedit?
<user01> how do i format an external hard drive in gutsy?
<benanzo> gparted
<benanzo> sudo apt-get install gparted
<user01> oh it will be another hour and a half before the updates are done loading before i can install it
<user01> benanzo: thought i could fdisk or something
<benanzo> yes, or just run parted
<crackerbox> after i chroot into my test environment... how can i change from the super user to a normal user 'owner'?
<nomasteryoda> user01, you could run cfdisk
<nomasteryoda> it works pretty good
<nomasteryoda> cfdisk --help
<benanzo> crackerbox: "su username"
<crackerbox> i get "bash: /dev/null: Permission denied"
<user01> how do i figure out which device is my external hard drive?  it is mounted under media/New Volume right now
<user01> all i can figure out
<arooni> has anyone installed the latest 249 updates?  does everything work OK? (gutsy)
<user01> arooni: i am right now
<RAOF> arooni: Works For Me(tm)
<nomasteryoda> so far so good.. but no reboot on my laptop or desktop today
<user01> arooni: i havent restarted yet though
<user01> arooni: like it said to do
<nomasteryoda> user01, fdisk -l
<nomasteryoda> sudo fdisk -l
<nomasteryoda> will list all fixed disks
<nomasteryoda> and their /dev
<benanzo> I'm experiencing random hangs after fresh install of tribe 5 and immediate upgrade to current
<arooni> RAOF, have u restarted?
<RAOF> arooni: Yup.
<benanzo> sometimes to desktop takes several minutes to load,
<user01> nomasteryoda: cool thanks
<nomasteryoda> np
<benanzo> gnome-terminal and gedit hang for a few before opening
<user01> nomasteryoda: fdisk -l still listed external drive
<arooni> can someone tell me how i can combine the 67GB of free space i have into my existing 20gb or so partition which is /home?  i cant resize via gparted.... i'm guessing cuz the mounted partition would be affected by the resize?
<user01> nomasteryoda: sudo fdisk -l showed laptop files
<nomasteryoda> but not the /dev/sd?
<arooni> the free space + 20 gb are right next each other physically on the disk
<nomasteryoda> user01, you using usb?
<user01> nomasteryoda: yes
<benanzo> crackerbox: sorry, I can't get that to work in chroot
<nomasteryoda> lsusb
<nomasteryoda> see what it shows
<user01> nomasteryoda: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0d49:7212 Maxtor
<benanzo> anyone else experiencing random app freezes?  specificall gedit/gnome-terminal
<benanzo> ?
<knix> My font in firefox seems to always be +1 to my gnome fonts
<knix> Is there a way to fix this?
<nomasteryoda> benanzo, to confirm, create a new user account and login as that... if no freezes, then your profile would be suspect... as in the .gnome settings
<user01> nomasteryoda: /dev/sdb1  1 38913   312568641    7  HPFS/NTFS
<nomasteryoda> just my offer of a solution from past experience
<nomasteryoda> user01, ok
<benanzo> k, brb
<nomasteryoda> so that is the drive
<user01> nomasteryoda: yep
<nomasteryoda> well, then... fdisk /dev/sdb
<nomasteryoda> err, cfdisk should show it listed
<nomasteryoda> i mean
<nomasteryoda> cfdisk /dev/sdb should show the partition on it
<user01> nomasteryoda: i dont have to put sdb1?
<user01> nomasteryoda: and i unmount it first right?
<nomasteryoda> er, yes
<benanzo|mobile> I have same problem with new user
<nomasteryoda> otherwise it will not let you format
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> so confirmed as some bugger then it seems
<user01> nomasteryoda: ok ill see how many hours it takes to format
<nomasteryoda> i would suspect a gtk issue.... but again, wild guess based on experience
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> no, minutes
<nomasteryoda> linux will do it fast
<nomasteryoda> unless you need lowlevel formatting... which takes ages
<benanzo> maybe a theme problem..   I'll have a look
<nomasteryoda> ah, you using compiz?
<user01> user01: does cfdisk have to be run sudo?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> any such damaging activity does
<benanzo> yes, CF
<nomasteryoda> ah, and have emerald enabled?
<benanzo> not emerald
<nomasteryoda> my firefox won't start with that turned on
<nomasteryoda> but compiz is ok
<user01> nomasteryoda: do i want fat32 or fat32 lba?
<benanzo> I just figured it out...
<nomasteryoda> what size is the drive?
<user01> nomasteryoda: 320 GB
<benanzo> Clearlooks GTK theme breaks it...switch to ClearlooksClassic to fix
<nomasteryoda> ya
<benanzo> Human GTK is broken as well
<nomasteryoda> lba ... hang on
<nomasteryoda> lba
<nomasteryoda> i use ext3 on my external drives..... just because I can and i can put any size file onto it without issue
<nomasteryoda> whereas windows will puke if it goes over 4.?gb on a fat32 drive
<user01> nomasteryoda: because it is over 8Gb?
<nomasteryoda> at least   it always has to me
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> exactly
<benanzo> vfat has 4GB filesize cap
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> so you will be held to that size
<user01> nomasteryoda: well i cant think of anything that would be more than 4GB, even dvds are broken doen in to vobs
<nomasteryoda> what I do is put the Ext driver on windows systems i really need to access the drive... or just mount and share on my network via samba
<nomasteryoda> kool
<nomasteryoda> its simple and fast to format that way
<nomasteryoda> and quite compatible
<user01> right but if i drag it somewhere where there are only windoze computers and i dont have admin rights . . .
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> i know that was what i mean... fat32
<user01> i like xfs the best if it could only be mounted on every computer
<nomasteryoda> is what you need
<nomasteryoda> ya
<user01> fat 32 lba you mean
<nomasteryoda> yup
<user01> k bye bye ntfs partition
<nomasteryoda> like i said, it will take a few min
<nomasteryoda> because it only writes the partition table, not the whole disk
<user01> nomasteryoda: wow that was fast . . . i tried to format on a windoze computer took an hour and at 99% said he disk was too large
<user01> nomasteryoda: how do i change the disk label?
<nomasteryoda> ah, now that is simpler with Gparted
<nomasteryoda> i forget how to do on cli
* nomasteryoda Oo
<Poet_with_a_Gun> can some one link me the latest tribes release? the daily ISo I got a couple days ago is too big for a standard CD
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I extracted the ISO and deleted all the windows garbage to get it down under 700 megs...maybe I can just copy all that data to my disk now.
<h1st0> Poet_with_a_Gun: I just sent you a link to the download page in #ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> if that is in a folder, you might have to remake the iso image file
<nomasteryoda> there ya go
<nomasteryoda> that will be better
<Poet_with_a_Gun> oh okay
<Poet_with_a_Gun> thanks I was over when ya posted it
<user01> nomasteryoda: hmmm i wrote it out, and then it mounted the device as ntfs in gnome
<user01> if i open again in cfdisk it says fat32 lba
<Poet_with_a_Gun> ah crap my cdr is making donkey like noises
<user01> maybe reboot ubuntu?
<BHSPitMonkey> Poet_with_a_Gun, perhaps Shrek is in the drive?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Sounds like it.
<nomasteryoda> user01, no hang on
<BHSPitMonkey> I'd check that first.
<nomasteryoda> user01, disconnected the usb cable?
<user01> nomasteryoda: unmount and disconnect?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I've had a rough go with cd burning under ubuntu :/
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> then reconnnect
<BHSPitMonkey> Poet_with_a_Gun, crappy drive?
<user01> nomasteryoda: yeah still shows ntfs
<nomasteryoda> BHSPitMonkey, i would bet not... i have had issues with my dvd and cd burners
<user01> nomasteryoda: like nothing happened to it
<Poet_with_a_Gun> nah this is drive number 2 it's been wonky on.
<Poet_with_a_Gun> AT least this time it says it's doing something
<nomasteryoda> er, ok then try the extreme...hang on
<Poet_with_a_Gun> or sounds like it.
<nomasteryoda> i just had it
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I got WoW running under linux and it's great, I got everything I had on windows, or better replacements, I got wifi, I got bit torrent, I got everything else (Haven't tried hooking up my printer). If I Could get my vid out to work on my card and cd/dvd burning I'd never have to go back to Bill again
<nomasteryoda> i forgot about resetting the drive label... which means you will have to remake the partition again, but no biggy
<nomasteryoda> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/01/editing-fat32-partition-labels-using-mtools/
<nomasteryoda> that is the relabel part...
<nomasteryoda> now for the fun part....
<nomasteryoda> mlabel
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I don't know why but I'm hoping GG will magically make all this better, i will seriously rejoice in a field of wild flowers if it does
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> well, folks ... gotta crash
<nomasteryoda> 11:33 pm here
<tritium> nomasteryoda: wear your seat belt, then
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I just go for the helmet
<Poet_with_a_Gun> and hope the airbags still in there
<Poet_with_a_Gun> It's my birthday and apparently I'm expected to spend it with the people I love, thanks for the url and the support gents
<Poet_with_a_Gun> and ladies if applicable.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> nice new kernel tonight..
<nomasteryoda> Arrgh, Poet_with_a_Gun birthday, be happy to ye!!
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Why thank you
<nomasteryoda> also INternational Talk Like a Pirate Day... if you mean 19th
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I've told my kids at 28 I don't get the spanks, they do. So now I gotta go spread the love around
<nomasteryoda> =D
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Oh no, the 18, but I'll keep taht in mind tmorrow me hearty!
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Bye :D
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<Poet_with_a_Gun> /logout
<Poet_with_a_Gun> *sigh*
<nomasteryoda> '/quit
<Poet_with_a_Gun> (I'm just gonna click the x)
<nomasteryoda> =D
<user01> nomasteryoda: so i have to install mtools?
<nomasteryoda> errum... yes
<nomasteryoda> if you can wait on the gutsy updates, then you can just do all with gparted
<nomasteryoda> nn
<user01> nomasteryoda: oh ok
<user01> nomasteryoda: it is almost done
<user01> nomasteryoda: so is it actually formatted right now as fat32 but it is just not being mounted properly without a label?
<nomasteryoda> not the same label.. this label is like the one windows puts on ... the "signature" that says this is a fat32 drive or ntfs
<user01> nomasteryoda: oh so just delete partition in gparted and try again?
<nomasteryoda> have it remove all partitions .. yea
<nomasteryoda> that should do it...
<nomasteryoda> i used partiton magic back in the day
<user01> texlive full takes awhile to install . . .
<nomasteryoda> and it magically lost my data .. but did wipe the signature out...
<nomasteryoda> ya
<user01> i suppose i will neve use mongolian package but u never know
<nomasteryoda> lol
<user01> nomasteryoda: maybe ill want to try throat singing one day
<nomasteryoda> ya could be there tomorrow if you were so fortunate
<nomasteryoda> lol
<user01> i joined the lamest LUG group out there
<nomasteryoda> with the clicks too
<user01> but the closest one
<user01> i walked into the LUG meeting all excited and they were all on internet explorer
<user01> i walked passed the hall twice thinking it was a windows class
<nomasteryoda> holy mother... man
<Matir> where is this lug group?
<nomasteryoda> ie4slinux or some such works pretty good and lets you run 3 versions...
<user01> apparently the president could get his linux computer to work with the projector
<nomasteryoda> good for dev work
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> could not
<user01> could not sorry
<user01> it was free pizza at least and i had my thinkpad with ubuntu at least :)
<nomasteryoda> been there, done that...
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> wish we had money in our lug.. i'm president and we take no cash
<nomasteryoda> only books from pearson education...
<nomasteryoda> we do reviews
<nomasteryoda> very few, but we are trying
<user01> im going to bring my vga to ntsc pal converter next time to see if converting the video signal will work
<pwnguin> my LUG is a student org, so we get some accomodations from university
<pwnguin> like a private space for lunches on thursdays
<user01> i paid $100 for latex book set and pearson couldnt even send me the pdfs
<pwnguin> and meeting rooms should we need them
<user01> nomasteryoda: there are like a million examples i didnt want to type them all out
<user01> my friend got the latex companion box set for free . . . my idea worked for him
<nomasteryoda> heeh
<user01> i didnt want to do it because it was illegal
<nomasteryoda> good
<user01> but it worked . . . they even gift wrapped it for him
<nomasteryoda> that is not fair of them to do that...
<nomasteryoda> to you
<user01> well i just wanted to know if my idea would work
<nomasteryoda> user01, i have my gutsy working with external
<nomasteryoda> Fn+F8 works swell
<pwnguin> nomasteryoda: all that does on my laptop is make things looks worse =(
<user01> nomasteryoda: whats that?
<nomasteryoda> takes about 5 times to sync, but the projector sees it as a source and ... is good...
<nomasteryoda> man
<user01> nomasteryoda: oh ok
<nomasteryoda> oh, the projector to svga
<pwnguin> sometimes laptops work better with projectors if you hook them up on boot
<user01> i dont have a projector never tried it
<nomasteryoda> pwnguin, yup
<user01> you will have to let me know how to do it so i can embarass the president
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> simple
<nomasteryoda> and with new "unbreakableX" ... haha
<nomasteryoda> you can have it detect both...
<user01> not that he wasnt already embarassed that i walked in late asking if he was running ie in vmware
<nomasteryoda> but that stuff is kinda dorky ... ubx that is
<nomasteryoda> heheh
<user01> he is into opensuse
<igorgue> does compiz now only works with xgl?
<igorgue> or its ony me?
<user01> ok texlive-african is installing last one
<Reaby> igorgue: should work also with nvidia drivers, without glx or aiglx
<user01> i really like my t40 i won on ebay for $500 a year ago
<igorgue> I have an Intel card
<igorgue> but it only works with xgl
<user01> it runs ubuntu really nicely . . . compiz is a little buggy
<nomasteryoda> i'm using intel and its working... i don't know if its xgl
<igorgue> do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<igorgue> if you do, well you are using it :)
<nomasteryoda> nope
<igorgue> weird
<nomasteryoda> i'm using standard x i810 driver and loading compiz with the alt+F2 run ...
<nomasteryoda> then loading emerald if i want firefox not to launch
<nomasteryoda> =D
<user01> nomasteryoda: how long does it take for gparted to scan all devices?
<nomasteryoda> a couple minutes
<user01> nomasteryoda: its just sorta stuck there
<nomasteryoda> you started from console?
<user01> nomasteryoda: oh ok, long than formatting
<nomasteryoda> ya
<user01> nomasteryoda: from the applications menu
<igorgue> user01: formating its always less than 10 sec
<nomasteryoda> ic
<nomasteryoda> user01, i would kill the process
<user01> nomasteryoda: what do projecters use?  just a vga in dont they?
<nomasteryoda> umount and disconnect the drive... then launch gparted from console
<nomasteryoda> oh, ya that works for many of them
<spasticteapot> I have a problem playing video on my Thinkpad X61.
<nomasteryoda> some also take s-vga and standard rca ... i even have one at work that takes the coax like from a stereo
<igorgue> spasticteapot: which video card?
<spasticteapot> The movie player opens, but instantly closes itself.
<igorgue> ahh
<spasticteapot> igorgue: Intel X3100.
<nomasteryoda> spasticteapot, if it is totem, recommend using mplayer
<spasticteapot> Hmm.
<nomasteryoda> and/or smplayer
<igorgue> start gstreamer-properties
<spasticteapot> I tried good old fashioned GXINE. No worky.
<nomasteryoda> i had same issue with totem
<Reaby> vlc is one good candidate also
<nomasteryoda> nor would xine work
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> i use that too
<nomasteryoda> works almost everywhere
<igorgue> spasticteapot: go to the video tab
<Reaby> yep
<user01> nomasteryoda: should i plug it back in before mounting?
<igorgue> spasticteapot: select "X Windows System(No Xv)" in the defaul output, combobox
<user01> nomasteryoda: launching i should say
<nomasteryoda> user01, no
<nomasteryoda> you can have gparted refresh drives
<igorgue> spasticteapot: any luck?
<nomasteryoda> i think it is your holdup
<user01> nomasteryoda: i think it is the fd0
<genii> Is something messed up with libc6/libc6-i686 ? apt-get upgrade keeps core dumping
<spasticteapot> Nope.
<user01> nomasteryoda: let me try to reboot first from all the updates
<nomasteryoda> k
<spasticteapot> igorgue: It STILL won't work.
<spasticteapot> Seeing as how I have yet to monkey with the video settings, for once I'm reasonably sure it's not my fault.
<igorgue> which player are you using?
<nomasteryoda> genii, aptitude update
<igorgue> spasticteapot: ?
<nomasteryoda> genii, then aptitude safe-upgrade
<nomasteryoda> see if that helps
<nomasteryoda> apt was broken in yesterday's patches
<genii> Gimme a minute
<genii> Nope same
<spasticteapot> igorgue: I have an amazing ability to screw up xorg.conf.
<nomasteryoda> genii, you do an apt-get clean or similar?
<igorgue> spasticteapot: jajajaja
<igorgue> spasticteapot: are you using totem?
<igorgue> spasticteapot: check if you are using totem-gstreamer version
<user01> yeah not working
<spasticteapot> igorgue: I tried Gxine.
<spasticteapot> It won't even start now.
<genii> I've done dpkg build-dep, and audit, as well as previously apt-get clean and when asked each time, dpkg --configure -a
<igorgue> no...
<igorgue> spasticteapot: try with totem
<igorgue> totem-gstreamer version
<igorgue> gstreamer-properties is only for gstreamer players
<spasticteapot> Durr.
<spasticteapot> I don't think that Totem is using Gstreamer.
<spasticteapot> I dumb.
<Reaby> spasticteapot: sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<igorgue> spasticteapot: install it
<igorgue> just like Reaby, just said
<user01> how long did you say it would take?
* genii sips a coffee and thinks
<spasticteapot> Okay, apparently it WAS installed.
<spasticteapot> That was odd.
<Reaby> did you try vlc yet
<igorgue> spasticteapot: you better get use to that compiz bug... because is a wont-fix bug
<genii> maybe I'll force old ver for now
<spasticteapot> igorgue: Wha?
<cypherdelic> Der Client konnte auf Grund eines CORBA-Fehlers nicht zur Serverliste hinzugefgt werden: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<igorgue> yeah... that bug is a wont fix bug
<cypherdelic> really?
<igorgue> the technical board discussed it in the last meeting.
<IntuitiveNipple> genii: maybe bug #140739
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140739 in dpkg "Apt segfaults on gutsy" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140739
<cypherdelic> igorgue: do you mean me?
<cypherdelic> please call my name
<genii> IntuitiveNipple: Looking, thx
<IntuitiveNipple> genii: quick-fix now is "sudo apt-get install dpkg" if you're affected
<igorgue> cypherdelic: no i'm talking to spasticteapot ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> you need the dpkg version that ends -14
<genii> trying
<IntuitiveNipple> (not -13)
<cypherdelic> my system is really fucked up since the last updates
<user01> oh look more updates just what i always wanted :)
<cypherdelic> does anyone know something about that?
<spasticteapot> Compiz bug?
<IntuitiveNipple> cypherdelic: you'll need to be more specific
<genii> nah same now but with again libc6-i686
<igorgue> spasticteapot: yeah
<spasticteapot> I want to play mpegs!
<cypherdelic> Der Client konnte auf Grund eines CORBA-Fehlers nicht zur Serverliste hinzugefgt werden: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<cypherdelic> oh
<igorgue> spasticteapot: but you can
<spasticteapot> But I can't!
<spasticteapot> I'm downloading VLC.
<cypherdelic> nothing works nautilus does not start
<spasticteapot> Maybe that will work.
<igorgue> spasticteapot: change the gstreamer-properties that I just said
<spasticteapot> I did.
<spasticteapot> No dice.
<cypherdelic> every application produces the error that i posted
<Reaby> spasticteapot: best to hope it works..
<igorgue> spasticteapot: and you need to use totem
<spasticteapot> I am...I think.
<cypherdelic> even a termin gives me CORBA error
<cypherdelic> i cant ping localhost, but i can ping 127.0.0.1
<igorgue> spasticteapot: that's weird... try to disable compiz...
<Reaby> damn, he quits
<spasticteapot> igorgue: How do I do that?
<spasticteapot> Also, VLC will not work either.
<igorgue> open a terminal
<igorgue> no
<igorgue> ALT+F2
<spasticteapot> Okay.
<igorgue> and type: gnome-wm
<genii> bah install dpkg or dpkg-dev still produces segfault, coredump
<genii> build-dep also
<spasticteapot> igorgue: And then?
<igorgue> spasticteapot: so... are you not using compiz?
<genii> Hmm
<igorgue> spasticteapot: if you are not using compiz, try to open any vid?
<spasticteapot> igorgue: Well, I did'nt install it.
<spasticteapot> Is compiz preinstalled?
<nomasteryoda> genii, have you rebooted since last update?
<spasticteapot> I never used it before.
<nomasteryoda> just a thought
<spasticteapot> (So sue me. I'm a luddite...)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> no, you're using irc and a development distro... not a luddite
<igorgue> spasticteapot: yeah... compiz is the Sh*t, but is very buggy :(
<genii> nomasteryoda: Since it was what gave me the segfault, not yet :/
<genii> 1 minute, pastebin unusual apt-get msg
<igorgue> spasticteapot: so... you are now able to watch videos?
<genii> did apt-get install pkg-config, then got usual run dpkg --configure -a, then this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37871/
<spasticteapot> Gimme a sec.
<genii> still getting segfault/coredump however
<genii> will clean and reboot
<spasticteapot> Whad'ya know?
<spasticteapot> It works!
<igorgue> yeah is a compiz bug :(
<genii> see you in a few
<spasticteapot> Here's hoping it gets fixed.
<igorgue> spasticteapot: I WON'T
<pwnguin> is there a way to restore compiz back to the defaults?
<igorgue> spasticteapot: I was in the last meeting and is a wont fix, actually is a non-implemented feature.
<user01> did yoda guy leave?
<igorgue> spasticteapot: but you have 3 options: 1. Not use compiz 2. Use xgl(sudo apt-get xserver-xgl) 3. Change the gstreamer-properties thing that I just told you.
<pwnguin> or you could write the patch to support exa in intel i965 or whatever
<pwnguin> but im guessing thats a distant 4th option
<spasticteapot> Okay, so Compiz is being removed from the final version?
<spasticteapot> I don't really use it anyway.
<pwnguin> spasticteapot: not that ive read
<pwnguin> just blacklisted on chipsets that don't work fully
* genii waits for the 180Mb to finish loading in from his friendly local repo
<genii> Geez it must be getting hit bad, speed is horrible
<genii> What dpkg ver is supposed to be, dpkg 1.14.5ubuntu14 ?
<igorgue> btw, one of the problems with xgl is that gl animations dont work at al :S
<RAOF> igorgue: Really?  What hardware?
<igorgue> intel
<RAOF> File bugs!
* RAOF is the xgl packager.
<igorgue> RAOF: how to debug it?
<igorgue> glxgears fails
* genii sips a coffee and reads "Problem in apt" Obsolete package versions installed..yada yada... please upgrade following: apt,libgcc1,libstdc++6,gcc-4.2-base
<igorgue> when I'm using xgl
<igorgue> thats the problems
<RAOF> igorgue: In what way "fails"?
<igorgue> and some games run slowly
<igorgue> glxgears trying to start
<igorgue> RAOF: how I disable xgl?(I knew that I needed to create a file but I don't remember where :))
<RAOF> igorgue: So, there will be a (usually) small performance hit for GL programs under Xgl, but it should be about the same as running 3D programs under Compiz.
<Jordan_U> There is a wubi.exe on the current LiveCD, is Wubi going to be a supported method of installation?
<RAOF> igorgue: ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<scheater5> I was in here earlier asking about Archos media players, I've since found out their processors are based on "Davinci Technologies" which are SoCs with "ARM and DSP cores" - can anyone elucidate this for me?
<igorgue> RAOF: No is not the same, because Xserver crash when you try to run glxgears using xgl
<RAOF> igorgue: >.<
<RAOF> igorgue:
<igorgue> RAOF: I was close with the file :)
<RAOF> igorgue: But other 3d apps work?
<igorgue> RAOF: Let me tomboy it :P
<RAOF> igorgue: /usr/share/doc/xserver-xgl/README.Debian for more details :)
<igorgue> RAOF: some 3d works but slowly
<igorgue> RAOF: Like for example Nexuiz
<igorgue> but very slow
<igorgue> unusable
<RAOF> Hm.
<genii> scheater5: ""soc" means sytem on chip. ARM is a type of processor. DSP is digital signal processor
<igorgue> RAOF: so... how I get a stack trace?
<igorgue> because I can't file a bug just saying "No 3d in XGL" :D
<genii> scheater5: http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS2383518867.html
<RAOF> igorgue: If apport doesn't do one for you, you can try switching to a virtual terminal and running "DISPLAY=:1 gdb glxgears"
<igorgue> RAOF: ok, let me do it
<RAOF> Then the rest of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace should help.
<philip_> anyone else missing the titlebar in compiz?
<igorgue> ahh
<igorgue> philip_: disble the png plugin
<RAOF> If it's Xgl that's crashing, you may also want to do the "already running programs" bit on Xgl.
<Reaby> philip_: or try if changing theme in thememanager helps, it some times fixes the problem
<philip_> thanks guys
<aslan> hey guys.. anyone having problems with gnome-panel not installing because of dependency issues ?
<Reaby> i had some problems with recent updates, but all went ok with apt-get install -f
<philip_> wow disabling the png plugin makes firefox turn completely black
<igorgue> ok RAOF, saving this log to try tomorrow because
<igorgue> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 19 2007, 05:07:48 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 6 hours 52 minutes
<igorgue> is to late :)
<Reaby> aslan: so nothing new.. it's develpment branch after all :)
<ohsoferrety> Is it just me or is DVD playback in Gutsy not working?
<scheater5> genii: so then, I could theoretically put a ARM linux distro on the device?  All the typical trappings - hardware support, etc - would be problems, but in theory?
<genii> scheater5: Exactly so, yes
<igorgue> bye RAOF, I hope that people with a intel chipset switch to XGL because AIGLX have to much bugs on Intel.
<scheater5> genii: well that is great news.  So what exactly is a DSP?
<aslan> Reaby: ya I know it's development :)
<aslan> I've been running it a while now, I've just never has it uninstall gnome-panel
<pwnguin> digital signal processor?
<aslan> I got it all resolved though.
<scheater5> pwnguin: yes, what is that?
<genii> scheater5: Usually the DSP is for streaming data, to convert to something the chip can process;eg to digitze music or so
<scheater5> genii:  ah - the media player can record tv broadcasts.  So that's not, at least not directly, related to the OS - in terms of what kind of distro I could put on it?
<genii> scheater5: No, the distro would be for the ARM processor. The DSP would be a device that would need some kind of driver/instrucions etc
<genii> scheater5: So the trick would be then to have a small box for compiling, which can cross-compile for the ARM and knows about the specific DSP in that setup. Then you compile whatever app in that environment, upload to the device by console or however
<scheater5> Genii: awesome.  So now I've just got to figure out how to get this device to boot something other than the built in harddrive to test something out.
<scheater5> genii: ok, you lost me at cross compiling.  I've only heard that phrase a few times, and certainlly know nothing about it.
<genii> scheater5: cross-compiling is when you want to compile a program for a different type of system than the one you are compiling it on, for instance, compile a program for AMD onan intel or so
<genii> scheater5: So you can make a program for an ARM cpu on an i386 box
<scheater5> O lordy, lord.  Why do I get the feeling as soon as I get this thing I may as well just burn the warranty card!
<scheater5> Well, I was really hoping to put an ARM distro on it, such as Debian or the forthcoming UbuntuEmbedded, thus me asking in this channel.
<genii> heh :)
<genii> Do you have a link to the product page or so?
<scheater5> genii: http://www.archos.com/products/gen_5/archos_605wifi/index.html?country=global&lang=en
<genii> Bah. apt-get segfault/coredump, same crap same place same Bat-channel once more here... :/
<genii> scheater5: Very neat looking, that
<genii> Apparently it's already running linux
<scheater5> genii:  I like it, but what I don't like is paying extra for codecs and even the web browser.  If I could put linux on it, grab all the codecs I need, stick an RSS reader and vim on it I could leave my laptop at home as a desktop replacement and take this thing to work/class.
<scheater5> genii:  Yes, it's running linux but with alot of proprietary stuff on top - I'm not entirely sure where one ends and the other begins.
<genii> Hmm
<scheater5> genii: well, you've certainly cleared up alot.  It took me forever just to figure out what the architecture is, and I found it of all place on Texas Instruments website, not even Archos'.  Now if I can figure out how to get it to boot a cd, I'll be off to the races.
<genii> Maybe it will boot off a USB key, I noticed it has a few of those
<genii> They have the firmware fo4r d/l on their site.
<scheater5> Even the port is proprietary - won't accept any cable but their's.
<genii> I think for curiosity I;ll look at it
<genii> heh "aos" extension. Likely tar.gz or so.
<genii> Now to look in user manual for how to upgrade firmware :)
<scheater5> the info I have suggests you can download the firmware directly on the device's web browser and install it straight-away.
<Ahmuck> k, for those of you in kubuntu channel, please pardon me.  it appears that kubuntu creates this "crash" report when things are crashing in kubuntu gutsy, then it wants me to create a bug report on launchpad.  to do so i have to create an account and then log in.  not going to happen.
<Ahmuck> it would seem easy enough to me that one could "fingerprint" the system (leaving out the personal details), and submit the fingerprint along with a "formated" report.
<Ahmuck> this would remove the "spam" factor and not require me as a user to take time of for another <insert something here> registration
<Ahmuck> in addition, bug reports could easily be handled by "bot" intelligence reading from the standard report header for classification and dups
<genii> scheater5: Yes, it seems to go to it's site and see for updates. However, instructions say also to plug it to your computer, copy the new firmware to whatthey call "the root" of the device, then select in the device to update firmware, wher eit searches locally now first
<genii> AFK
<scheater5> I know that plugging the device into a computer will let you recognize the harddrive as a mass storage device.  I'm probably gonna look at some kind of partitioning and then dual boot, assuming the file system is not something wacky.
<scheater5> but it's about that time for me
<scheater5> thank you for you help.  I'll be looking into this until I make the purchase
<scheater5> PEACE
<pwnguin> Ahmuck: indeed. there's a program called apport that will automatically report bugs
<Ahmuck> so why is kubuntu bugging me out about it?
<pwnguin> ive no idea
<pwnguin> possibly because kubuntu doesn't support it
<Ahmuck> maybe it's a gutsy bug :-) one of those big powerful ones
<Ahmuck> with teeth
<pwnguin> but then, i dont think ive used it
<Ahmuck> lol
<pwnguin> in either case
<pwnguin> theres little point in anonymous bugs
<Ahmuck> then why have a dialog interupt me when i'm working, just set a global standard "ignore bugs" and i'll be done with it
<pwnguin> good question, ive not seen that in GNOME
<Ahmuck> fingerprinting the system and tying it to an e-mail address would prevent it from being anon.  you could have the e-mail option on the first bug
<Ahmuck> i don't mind adding what i was doing at the time of the krash, so the bug could be filed, but it's just another registration, and it caught me wrong three times this evening
<Ahmuck> besides, using gutsy means i expect bugs
<Ahmuck> and reporting them would be a good thing
<Ahmuck> anyhow, i'm tired, nite
<Ahmuck> perhaps i've misunderstood it all
<jussi01> scheater5: did you ever manage to get that kernel compiled?
<mon^rc1> if a theme is causing ff to hang, is it a problem with the theme, or firefox? (the theme+ff works fine in feisty)
<genii> scheater5: Still here?
<genii> Too bad, I found a linux that will run on that thing
<penguincentral> genii: out of my own curiosity, what is it?
<tigerz> hi guys, any one has problem with gnome-terminal on gusty?
<penguincentral> tigerz: have you done an update yet?
<tigerz> yes, i just done an update 1 hour ago
<tigerz> i got problem with gnome-terminal from yesterday
<tigerz> and gnome-appearance-properties
<penguincentral> tigerz: go to system>administration>software sources.  then in the download from box, select Main Server.  Have you done that?
<tigerz> let me check
<linuxemacs>  does anyone have the typing in caps characters problem?(ubuntu 7.04). i couldn't type caps characters in tty mode.
<linuxemacs> the caps lock led is light, but i couldn't type caps characters.
<tigerz> yes, it's Main Server already
<linuxemacs>  is it a bug of ubuntu 7.04?
<penguincentral> tigerz, if you can't get into the terminal, press alt+f2, then type in xterm.  it does the same stuff as the normal terminal
<tigerz> penguincentral, ;)
<tigerz> yes, xterm and multi-gnome-terminal works fine for me now
<penguincentral> tigerz: there you go ;)
<linuxemacs> when i press alt+fx, i coudln't type any caps characters in tty. why?
<linuxemacs> on ubuntu 7.04 version. laptop is thinkpad t60.
<linuxemacs> does anyone can help me?
<penguincentral> #ubuntu+1
<tigerz> but be honest, i prefer gnome-terminal
<penguincentral> tigerz: don't we all
<penguincentral> linuxemacs: #ubuntu
<penguincentral> use that channel
<penguincentral> this channel is for the development versions of Ubuntu, not the stable ones
<linuxemacs> thx~
<penguincentral> that's ok linuxemacs
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates dist-upgrade
<tigerz> any suggestion on this error: The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<tigerz> (Details: serial 718 error_code 11 request_code 53 minor_code 0)
<tigerz> haha, i found a way to resolve my issue
<tigerz> its seems there some problem with configuration of gnome-terminal after upgrade to the latest version
<tekhawk> is gDesklets broken
<tekhawk> i havnt had that work since i installed gutsy
<tigerz> tekhawk, any error message did you get?
<tekhawk> one sec
<pwnguin> tekhawk: it doesn't work with compiz i dont think
<tekhawk> pwnguin: that sucks
<tekhawk> well what the hell is the widget layer for in compiz fusion
<tekhawk> thank god gnometerminal is fixed
<pwnguin> bug 96214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96214 in gdesklets "gdesklets don't work on startup with beryl" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96214
<tekhawk> so whats the point of widget layer in compiz fusion
<RAOF> tekhawk: You can put stuff on the widget layer, and only see it when you press F9
<genii> Damn, finally got upgrade done then dist-upgrade.
<tekhawk> how do you put stuff on it ive been trying for days now lol
<nanonyme> genii, isn't upgrade deprecated? ;)
<nanonyme> i think it's nowadays safe-upgrade
<genii> uname -r :2.6.22-11-generiic
<RAOF> tekhawk: You need to write a match rule for the stuff you want in the widet layer.  I don't bother, frankly.
<genii> nanonyme: Well, after installing apt-tools and pkg-config, it looped a few times in the "run dpkg --configure -a" mode. But then ldconfig was catching something about the libc6 which it deferred, and allowed upgrade to complete
<nanonyme> heh
<nanonyme> genii, yeah but i meant that at least aptitude complains if you try to use the word upgrade instead of safe-upgrade
<genii> nanonyme: Ah, was using apt-get
<nanonyme> hmm, it was only changed in aptitude?
<nanonyme> now, that's weird
<genii> not a peep from it to use safe-upgrade
<DanaG> Odd: something seems to be grabbing my delete key.
<DanaG> I hit it, I get a window saying only this:
<DanaG> Text was empty (or contained only whitespace)
<DanaG> Aah, it was a metacity keybinding.
<RAOF> ???
<tekhawk> anyone know a guide to adding things to widget layer
<pwnguin> ok. compiz related problem: i maximize a lot of windows. so when i get alt tab, often times the only thing that zooms out is the gnome panel
<pwnguin> fair enough to have that the default
<pwnguin> but ccsm doesn't seem to able to turn it off =(
<genii> tekhawk: http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/programming/gtk_examples/index.shtml
<tekhawk> genii: rightlost me lol
<genii> tekhawk: What is it you are trying to do?
<tekhawk> genii: im trying to use compiz-fusion's widget layer
<pwnguin> compiz-fusion has a "widget layer" plugin that theoretically allows you to put gdesklets etc into compiz
<crdlb> tekhawk, http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/WindowMatching
<genii> Ah, OK
<tekhawk> thank you
<tekhawk> crdlb: thank you so much
<genii> Some interesting stuff also here alonmg same vein http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1768
<tekhawk> sticky notes via class or name dont seem to send new note to widget layer sadly
<tekhawk> even if you create it with widget layer open
<tekhawk> change the rule and they all go into the widget layer though
<tekhawk> till you make a new one
<tekhawk> same with gnome panel i mst be missing something lol
<linuxemacs> when does distribute linux-restricted-module-2.22 for gusty version?
<tekhawk> ok fixed you must add it to the widget windows under the plug in not just the windows rule plugin
<linuxemacs> tekhawk, can i get the 2.22 version of linux-restricted-module through apt-get command, now?
<tekhawk> the restricted drivers modual
<linuxemacs> do you means that i must download restricted reivers and install it by myself?the lastest version of ubuntu don't distribute this module?
<tekhawk> in synaptic i have 2.6.22.3-11.3
<tekhawk> linuxemacs: 2.6.22.3-11.3 is in the gutsy repos now
<linuxemacs> ok~~~let me see...thx
<tekhawk> it was in there the day after it broke
<linuxemacs> avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.22-10_3.11+2.6.22.3-10.1_i386.deb
<linuxemacs> is that?
<linuxemacs> /pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.22-10_3.11+2.6.22.3-10.1_i386.deb
<tekhawk> not sure what you need
<linuxemacs> i wanna get restricted-modules for gusty(kernel v2.6.22) by 'apt-get install' command. but when i type 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted' tab tab tab , i couldn't find the right version of this module for linux-image-2.6.22-generic.
<Daviey> linuxemacs: apt-cache search linux-restricted
<stefg> why not use the linux-restricted-modules-generic meta-package ?
<RAOF> Or even the "linux-generic" metapackage?
<linuxemacs> the linux-restricted-modules-generic meta-package has not inlcude ati driver and wireless driver for my laptop(thikpad t60)
<AmyRose> I have been trying to upgrade to Gutsy from Feisty for a couple days now and cannot get past this error message related to file permissions or something, even though I'm running the updater as root...
<nikolam> Does anyone else have trouble starting OpenOffice?
<stefg> linuxemacs: the metapackage does only have the kernel specific restricted packages as dependency... you get the same package. So if it's not in, it won't make a difference
<linuxemacs> when i click restrict driver menu panel, the warning message said "you must install linux-restricted-modules-generic module":(
<linuxemacs> ok~i try it~~~
<nikolam> AmyRose: try sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and again
<AmyRose> nikolam: I thought that was discouraged
<linuxemacs> have you installed the gusty on thinkpad t60?
<nikolam> AmyRose: That is only solution if you cant boot, for instance. i sow some manual about that.
<linuxemacs> i don't known why wireless and ati vedio card could not automatically install on gusty.
<RAOF> linuxemacs: they should.
<linuxemacs> oh thx!i try it tonight
<nikolam> There should be calendar component included in Iceape..
<nikolam> Latest updated 2.6.22-11 Wont boot!
<nikolam> I am runing 2.6.22-10 now
<nikolam> At least iceape calendar should be in repository..
<linuxemacs> this morning, my ubuntu system had crash when i ran second life game. when i selected the video card option. the system zombie. :(
<AmyRose> nikolam: I'm still in Feisty at the moment though--the upgrader never started because of this
<AmyRose> One one hand, at least my system appears to be fine, but... still...
<nikolam> AmyRose: In your place i would stau with Feisty..
* AmyRose is impatient :P
<nikolam> I myself use Gutsy as test system only
<nikolam> per instance, my system wont boot today :) only when I select different kernel. Dont be.
<AmyRose> hahaha
<AmyRose> I did this before though...
<AmyRose> with Feisty
<nikolam> So you are not novel to those things.. :)
<laga> gutsy was running fine for me, except for a few oddities with the -rt kernel. it was running fine till i decided i wanted to switch to amd64.
<linuxemacs> 64 bits version?
<AmyRose> Feisty was the first time I ever upgraded early after using Linux for three years :)
<nikolam> i see no difference between i386 and amd64 Same thing. Same bugs. :)
<laga> nikolam: amd64 is faster for multimedia apps
<AmyRose> But doesn't Flash suck on amd64?
<nikolam> Sure, I am stick to amd64. No comming back to i386 ;)
<linuxemacs> :)but some driver and app has some problem on 64bit version?
<laga> AmyRose: i'll be using a 32bit firefox
<AmyRose> Ick, firefox
<nikolam> AmyRose: it works for me. there is some script to make it work :)
<laga> linuxemacs: none of my drivers have issues on amd64 AFAIK. for the apps, i'll have a 32 bit environment
<linuxemacs> my laptop support 64bit(t60) , but i am running 32bit version of ubuntu now.
<AmyRose> I'm on Kubuntu and am a happy Konqueror user =P
<laga> AmyRose: i'm on kubuntu and i can't stand konqueror.
<AmyRose> Aww... why?
<linuxemacs> how to build 32 bit environment on the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<nikolam> linuxemacs: That is safe bet. If you are having 3Gb ram and less, you dont need to go for 64. But I am tired of 32, anyway :)
<nikolam> laga: Try xubuntu`s xfce. faster, simpler :)
<linuxemacs> hehe~~~i have 2gb ram~
<laga> AmyRose: i can't really tell. maybe it's the whole integrated file manager/web browser approach that reminds me of Ms windows. i do like the kio slaves, though, but it's too kumbersome to move files around with a mouse
<nikolam> linuxemacs: hehe me too but 64bit :)
<nikolam> Ok, girls and boys, Back to bug reporting ;) the only issue is that my Launchpad password is remembered on 7.04 so I need to reboot.
<linuxemacs> but some website announce that some program have problem when they are running 64bit environment. so i afraid install it on my laptop.
<AmyRose> laga: Ah. I compiled Gutsy's Dolphin package and installed that :)
<laga> i'm still wondering why nvidia.ko is not included in the l-r-m package for the -rt kernel.
<AmyRose> laga: To me (on 32-bit PC), Firefox is slow and a memory hog...
<laga> firefox is quite fast here, but it's indeed a memory hog
<laga> it used to be much worse, though
<AmyRose> Yeah, I'm hoping 3.0 looks as good or better than the current alphas
<linuxemacs> why don't you try swiftfox?
<AmyRose> linuxemacs: Because it's proprietary.
<AmyRose> and when I tried it, it didn't seem any better
<linuxemacs> :),but i feel it launch more quick than firefox.
<AmyRose> linuxemacs: But I notice no improvements in rendering speed, etc.
<laga> use wine and IE7! :)
<AmyRose> laga: Noes!! :'(
<AmyRose> actually, I heard Wine doesn't support IE7 yet
<linuxemacs> but i found, if you install flash player plugin. the speed of lauch change slow.
<nanonyme> well, wine has gecko replacement anyway
<nanonyme> not IE
<AmyRose> nanonyme: Not if you use ies4linux
<nanonyme> AmyRose, it's not part of wine and is not supported by winehq
<laga> alright, time for a reboot. i've just updated tribe 5 to current gutsy.
<linuxemacs> if you install ie through wine, the ie couldn't support all website.
<pwuertz> hi, I'm having a problem with gutsy. when I log-in for the second time, several gnome-panel applets are not starting up properly. Instead, crash-messages appear, asking me if I would like to remove the broken applets entirely
<AmyRose> Who the heck needs IE anyway? I certainly don't! I just tried it for the sake of trying it, not because I've found a site that won't work on a native browser...
<nanonyme> AmyRose, some games require hacks that make people think gecko replacement is the real IE
<nanonyme> s/people/them/
<nanonyme> sigh
<linuxemacs> hehe~~
<pwuertz> this happens when I kill X and try to login again.. or when I gracefully log-off from a gnome session and log-in again
<nanonyme> that is, make games think that blah blah
<AmyRose> nanonyme: Oh. I've been using Linux as my only OS for the last 3 and a half years and pretty much shut myself off from Windows games anyway
<pwuertz> after rebooting, gnome starts up fine
<nanonyme> alright
<nanonyme> AmyRose, some windows games require IE which can be bypassed with wine registry hacks + gecko. even more annoying games require .NET which is a problem since mono can't fully replace it :/
* AmyRose grins and thinks ditching Windows back in 2004 was the smartest thing she ever did
<pwuertz> I tried to delete ".gnome" ".gnome2", but this does not affect the problem, only a reboot fixes gnome, although no X applications should be alive after killing X
<nanonyme> omg, girls :o
* nanonyme hides
<pwuertz> is this a known bug?
<AmyRose> nanonyme: I've converted several girls to Linux, most of them weren't even geeks, and they thought it was the greatest thing ever
<nanonyme> AmyRose, i trust you've heard the "On the Internet men are men, women are men and 15-year-old girls are FBI agents." ;)
<linuxemacs> haha ~~~~
<linuxemacs> sigh
<nanonyme> anyway, i've no idea if pwuertz's problem is a known one
<linuxemacs> maybe some men is women on the internet.
<AmyRose> nanonyme: Yeah, but that's not true, but many people on-line take on the gender that they feel like taking on ;)
<linuxemacs> but some colleague of mine(female) is using linux system now
<nanonyme> AmyRose, yes, well. some channels i'm on have more than 50% women
<AmyRose> But the secret to converting the average Windows user is to remember that they will be scared off if they are told to learn the command line. =P
<nanonyme> imho you still can't survive in linux without command line unless you outsource sysadmin services to eg a friend
<pwuertz> any idea which application could be responsible for this? it must be something that is loaded along the first gnome session
<pwuertz> but the bug is still present in the next X session
<nicox84> good morning
<AmyRose> nanonyme: OK, name one thing you'd do on a HOME PC that absolutely MUST be done with the command line.
<pwuertz> a complete reboot fixes it
<pwuertz> strange
<nicox84> i have some problems upgrading xubuntu to gutsy
<nicox84> can somebody help me?
<AmyRose> nicox84: What sorts of problems?
<linuxemacs> plz give more info about your problem.
<nanonyme> AmyRose, there tend to be bugs sometimes in graphical intefaces. it's nice to know how to bypass them on command line so you don't just have to wait for the update doing nothing
<nicox84> i run it, but the terminal says something about NameError: global name 'os' is not defined , but this bug seems to be fixed from version .53 of update manager, and i have .54
<nanonyme> although it's true they're getting better and eventually it won't be a problem anymore
<AmyRose> nanonyme: When that happens, I can help my friends through that, and I rarely need to intervene like that.
<AmyRose> I mean, one of my non-geek friends hasn't contacted me at ALL in the last 6 months...
<AmyRose> She got the upgrade from Edgy to Feisty done without a hitch even :)
<nanonyme> yes, i help my friends with that kind of problems too. people just don't like to admit they really can't do what needs to be done on the OS
<AmyRose> nanonyme: That doesn't seem to be a problem with me... My friends tend to think Kubuntu is easier than Windows.
<nanonyme> there was a problem with network automatic startup with ubuntu long ago and a friend was content just to set up network manually each time
<nanonyme> before i went to his place and set it up on the command line
<linuxemacs> yes, my friend think too. the kubuntu or ubuntu is very easy for newlies
<AmyRose> I've also found that every non-geek I've showed it to thinks Kubuntu is easier than Ubuntu
<nanonyme> iirc it was about dns settings not being saved permanently if you do changes on the graphical interface
<linuxemacs> which desktop environment do you choose?
<AmyRose> I personally use KDE, but I make all my converting friends use both
<nicox84> if somebody helps me i can give the full terminal output
<nanonyme> i use XFCE
<AmyRose> The channel I frequent the most is #kde here :P
<CountX> can anyone tell me why my login screen is like 640x480 and then when i log in its 1440x900, like  is that the way is should be cause in feisty the login screen was 1440x900
<AmyRose> Most of my friends who use Linux say they've found KDE to be easier to get used to
<CountX> AmyRose: i like gnome
<AmyRose> CountX: OK.
<CountX> AmyRose: just saying
<linuxemacs> why don't you choose gnome environment?
<linuxemacs> it's very slow?
<rojanu> Hi! I have a problem with update, it tells me to run "dpkg --configure -a" but then I get dpkg: error processing gnome-power-manager (--configure):
<linuxemacs> or ther reason?
<AmyRose> CountX: Have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and making sure your 1440x900 resolution is enabled?
<pwuertz> nicox84: I dont think anyone here knows about the internals of update-manager :/
<AmyRose> linuxemacs: You asking me why I don't use GNOME?
<linuxemacs> all of you~
<linuxemacs> ;)
<linuxemacs> GNOME is not more difficult using than KDE, i think.
<AmyRose> OK, I don't use GNOME because it seems deliberately underpowered. Pidgin seems to be following this path too, even though it's not an official GNOME program. I don't agree that fewer buttons makes it easier.
<nicox84> ok thank you anyway. perhaps i must wait till the stable release exit
<AmyRose> I just cannot agree that pulling features for the sake of pulling features is an "improvement".
<nicox84> because i don't know how to find help, since the output seems to give a bug already fixed in a previous version of the update-manager i have :(
<rojanu> any help with dpkg, pleeeeeeease?
<linuxemacs> hehe~~~oh amyrose~~do you find the Pidgin consume more ram when you run long time?
<AmyRose> Yes, I do, linuxemacs, which is one of many reasons I've been using Kopete these days
<AmyRose> For one thing, they actually understand that the non-technical folks actually DO care about what protocol they are chatting on
<nicox84> rojanu: a not expert ad: have you tryed to reinstall the package? maybe is broken...
<pwuertz> nicox84: since its a python application, it might be possible that a local cache of your old update-manager still exists
<AmyRose> Plus I kinda need Kopete's webcam support :)
<linuxemacs> do you know, today the Pidgin consume more than 200mb ram. My God~!@!!
<AmyRose> linuxemacs: That doesn't surprise me.
<nanonyme> heh, my reason not to use GNOME was that - just as KDE - it's a bit heavy and i like having a lighter window manager on my laptop :)
<pwuertz> nicox84: maybe you should wait for the final release and file a bug if necessary
<AmyRose> Well, I have nothing against ligher WMs, but I do get sick of people who think it's a sin to use KDE
<nicox84> pwuertz: so the problem is in /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/UpdateManager/DistUpgradeFetcher.py if i delete it, how can i replace it? with a --reconfigure?
<CountX> AmyRose: when configuring xorg, when it asks for the video resolutions to be used, do you mark the ones you want it to use?
<CountX> AmyRose: or do yuo mark the ones u dont want to use?
<linuxemacs> beginning, i assume the much more ram has comsumed by second life game. but when i type 'top' command. My God~! Pidgin comsume the hundred of RAM...
<nanonyme> :P
<nanonyme> try firefox?
<linuxemacs> Pidgin
<linuxemacs> firefox consumes 60 mb ram on my laptop.
<nanonyme> naw, i meant that it's one of the biggest memory hogs ever. it's leaking memory and if you run it for a long time, it can take several hundred megabytes
<CountX> firefox is a resource whore
<linuxemacs> kopete is looks very nice...
<linuxemacs> haha
<linuxemacs> i will try it~
<AmyRose> CountX: That's why I use Konqueror
* nanonyme personally uses (psi && transports) && irssi for instant messaging
<CountX> nanonyme: finaly someone who knows firefox's dirty memory leaking secrets
<AmyRose> linuxemacs: If you have a webcam, Kopete will be the best choice for you :P
<AmyRose> I have one
<linuxemacs> thank you, AmyRose
<CountX> can you run kopete on gnome?
<CountX> nanonyme: i splurge and use x-chat at home
<linuxemacs> you must install ked library first.
<AmyRose> CountX: Yes.
<AmyRose> You can run any program under any DE
<linuxemacs> kde not ked, sorry
<AmyRose> linuxemacs: It automatically installs those though ;)
<nanonyme> that is, my primary instant messaging methods are jabber and irc...
<CountX> who, i cant get dpkg to update
<CountX> whoa*
<linuxemacs> :) i am not use jabber or other IM except IRC and MSN
<CountX> AmyRose: whats the latest version of dpkg, what version do you have
<AmyRose> CountX: I actually came here because I couldn't even get the upgrader started...
<AmyRose> and then we had a conversation here so I stayed :D
<nicox84> i'll try with a purge and reinstall
<CountX> AmyRose: wow, sry
<linuxemacs> AmyRose, do you know how to install gcc 3.2 version on ubuntu (festiy or gusty)?
<CountX> AmyRose: try throught the terminal?
<CountX> linuxemacs: do it manually?
<AmyRose> linuxemacs: I would think sudo aptitude install gcc3.4 or something
<linuxemacs> if you type 'sudo aptitude install gcc-3.2', you will recieve an error message.:)
<linuxemacs> i couldn't successfully install it on my ubuntu.
<CountX> AmyRose: so, when i get to that x config, the part about resolutions, what do i do
<CountX> AmyRose: like, do i mark the resolutions i want to use, or mark the ones i dont want to use?
<AmyRose> CountX: Just make sure the ones you want are checked
<CountX> AmyRose: but i only want one....
<CountX> AmyRose: 1440x900
<AmyRose> Then only check that one.
<AmyRose> :P
<CountX> AmyRose:  ok
<CountX> AmyRose: it has been done!
<CountX> AmyRose: are you still having trouble updateing?
<CountX> AmyRose: can you do it from the terminal? like sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<CountX> becuase i couldnt update dpkg with the gui version, but when i run that it fixes it
<linuxemacs> why don't you try 'sudo apt-get install -f' command to fix it?
<CountX> linuxemacs: it wasnt showing the latest version of dpkg
<linuxemacs> oh~sry
<CountX> linuxemacs:  like it was showing a day old copy or something
<CountX> linuxemacs: i have a question, from now on, since they arent releasing anymore tribes, can we just "sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade" and keep our gutsy partition, or will we have to reinstall from their beta disc?
<slackern> CountX: It should work like that but many prefer to do a clean install when it gets released to have a "fresh start" so to speak
<linuxemacs> your means uninstall the old version pakcage first, and reinstall the latest beta version? slackern
<slackern> oh maybe i missunderstood without my morning coffee, thought you where asking if a tribe5 installation would just need to keep updated&upgrade to become the final release
<jscinoz> have any of you used EPM (ESP Package Manager) to create a deb?
<CountX> slackern: thats what i wanted to knw
<CountX> slackern: like i dont want to have to reinstall, cause that a bitch, and if i dont have to i wanna know
<yeager> jscinoz: no, never. checkinstall is my favorite
<slackern> !final
<AmyRose> CountX: I didn't try that yet, but I heard it's not recommended...
<ubotu> If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<jscinoz> yeager, but checkinstall only works when the program has a make install, the things i package are already compiled
<CountX> AmyRose: it seems ubotu recoments it
<slackern> CountX: You shouldn't need to reinstall but i can't say for 100% if something comes up that break things or anything like that, i usually do a clean install just to get rid of old crap from installing/testing a ton of packages that sometimes are broken
<slackern> CountX: There shouldn't be a need to reinstall though unless you want to do it yourself :)
<CountX> slackern: true, and i may have to, but i hope not too
<yeager> jscinoz: no open source?
<AmyRose> CountX: But I'm still on Feisty.
<jscinoz> yeager, probably but i cant find it
<jscinoz> its a patch for openoffice that add's .docx support, its normally just a tar.gz but i'm building a deb
<AmyRose> CountX: I am trying to upgrade Feisty to Gutsy and the upgrader is giving up
<jscinoz> problem is epm doesn't like complex package names, i wanted to call the package "openoffice.org-docx" but it doesnt work >_<
<AmyRose> as in before anything actually happens
<AmyRose> I know I'm supposed to expect breakage, but this is ridiculous :P
<yeager> jscinoz: here is a .rpm you can convert with alien. http://download.novell.com/SummaryFree.jsp?buildid=ESrjfdE4U58%7E
<jscinoz> cheers
<jscinoz> wait
<jscinoz> i tried that, didnt work, because ubuntu needs the files in a different location
<jscinoz> apparently
<AmyRose> I'm trying to pull any remnants of GNOME and XFCE to lighten the upgrade if I have to use the terminal to do it...
<jussi01> AmyRose: make sure you file a bug. that way it will actually get fixed. we rely on people like you to tell us when things are broken
<AmyRose> I will try again and report the bug then...
<jussi01> !upgrade
<AmyRose> It did say to try reporting it as a bug first but I wanted to ask around first
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CountX> AmyRose: i just avoided that who thing, i got a tribe5 iso
<jussi01> !bug | AmyRose
<ubotu> AmyRose: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<AmyRose> CountX: But I'd like to do it without wiping my hard drive if possible :P
<CountX> AmyRose: you can resize an ext3 partition
<CountX> AmyRose: just free up like 5gb of space and then when you go to install gutsy the partition manager will let you resize that old partiton and make it smaller, then you have the 5gb for gutsy
<AmyRose> Eh...
<AmyRose> That's not what I want to do...
<CountX> AmyRose: then you can mount your old /home/ from the feisty patition
<CountX> thats what i did :)
<CountX> you keep all your settings
<AmyRose> and it's not what I want to do
<AmyRose> I hate multi-booting
<CountX> AmyRose: thats cool
<CountX> AmyRose: but i dont trust upgrading from feisty to gutsy, thats just me :)
<CountX> BTW is there a quick way to disable desktop effects, like a command for it, so i can make a launcher
<AmyRose> CountX: But doing it this way gives me the final on the release day :D
<Fade> is there a FAQ of gutsy problems with compiz-fusion? when I start compiz I get a white screen, and nothing else.
<Fade> for some reason direct rendering is turned off; this is an nvidia system
<jussi01> Fade: #ubuntu-effects
<Fade> thx
<Fade> it's hard to keep track of all the ubuntu related channels these days.
<jussi01> :)
<hjmills> hi all - has anybody had interesting things happen since the upgrade?
<gnubuntu> hjmills:  here is a screenshot from my gutsy compiz fusion bigdesktop (1440x900 + 1280x1024) working with ati fglrx 8.37.6: http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/7523/compizfusionbigdesktopyl1.png
<linuxemacs> nice:?
<hjmills> interesting
<gnubuntu> yes thats coo! i dont believe thats work now :)
<hjmills> dual monitors?
<gnubuntu> yes dual monitor but set up as bigdesktop with multiple cubes in cf.
<hjmills> im staying clear of compiz since it started randomly freezing for some unknown reason
<hjmills> but just after the recent large update my pc froze randomly
<linuxemacs> GNOME desktop environment.;)
<hjmills> my cpu is also doing "interesting" things
<gnubuntu> one bigdesktop works too. i dont habe any freeze or bugs with the latest version.
<linuxemacs> but the compizfusion is very slow...
<hjmills> X is averaging 10% cpu usage which is loads more than usual
<hjmills> and it randomly spikes to 30%
<linuxemacs> yes~consume more ram than normal display.
<gnubuntu> linuxemacs: i gnome freak :) cf is soo fast with on my ati x1800 and intel core 2 duo.
<linuxemacs> but it looks very nice~
<linuxemacs> my laptop intel core 2 duo and x1400 video card. but i feel it is slow...
<linuxemacs> so i have uninstall it~:(
<gnubuntu> linuxemacs: then something wrong with your fglrx driver
<jscinoz> what is the device for alsa output in /dev?
<linuxemacs> no~~my fglrx driver is right, but the compiz consume much more ram and cup than normal mode.
<hjmills> linuxemacs, try asking on #ubuntu-effects
<linuxemacs> hehe~~~thx
<linuxemacs> i don't wanna optimize compiz,  i only use GNOME environment or KDE.
<gnubuntu> hjmills:  so many channels. but thx for the tip.
<linuxemacs> but if i install compiz, i found system is very slow when i compile some library.
<hjmills> ok, has anybody seen any problems with cpu usage since installing the latest tracker update?
<jscinoz> Is there a device in /dev for alsa sound output? it seems /dev/dsp is OSS
<hjmills> audio maybe?
<hjmills> or adsp?
<hjmills> or mixer
<hjmills> yes i am guessing
<jscinoz> ah mixer would be it
<jscinoz> i dont have an adsp :P
<hjmills> wonder why I do
<jscinoz> darnit that /dev/mixer wasnt it
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> i wonder why i dont have an adsp?
<hjmills> oh well - can anybody think of a sane reason why my ubuntu (which was installed through debootstrap) wont login to gnome (not even failsafe gnome)
<hjmills> jscinoz, what are you trying to do?
<laga> hjmills: ownership of your home directory?
<linuxemacs> do you use root privilege login to GNOME?
<jscinoz> A game called savage, it uses fmod to determine the sound driver, it uses OSS if it is available, however OSS results in slow/crackly sound with this game, and i need to get it to use ALSA, the instructions i found refer to a /dev/adsp which i dont have
<linuxemacs> the normal root login to GNOME very well on my ubuntu.
<hjmills> linuxemacs, no, thats just insecure :P
<hjmills> laga, I think I changed that but I will give it a go
<linuxemacs> :p
<linuxemacs> i will go home~good bye all~
<linuxemacs> :P~~~
<hjmills> laga, no, its mine, all mine!
<hjmills> laga, just to make things even more odd - sometimes X screws itself so I cant get to the VTTs and have to either ssh in or reboot
<nomasteryoda> hjmills, you should edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the quiet splash vga= part of the kernel line
<nomasteryoda> that works for me
<hjmills> oh ok, thanks - I'll give it a go
<nomasteryoda> the vga= dorks up the VTT
<jscinoz> should i have a /dev/adsp?
<nomasteryoda> you could just do the edit on boot too
<nomasteryoda> to test
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, I dont think I have the vga bit
<nomasteryoda> that's weird
<nomasteryoda> only time i have seen that one ... oh well
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, It was debootstrapped so all the grub stuff was manual
<nomasteryoda> ic
<hjmills> what program can I use to watch a log file?
<nomasteryoda> tail /var/log/messages -f
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, thanks
<nomasteryoda> np
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, is messages the one to watch for errors during gnome login?
<nomasteryoda> think that one is Xorg.log
<nomasteryoda> i have not monitored that one in a while
<nomasteryoda> Xorg.0.log?
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, im watching it now, thanks
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> and the 20 for recession out of X
<hjmills> in syslog I am getting GLib-CRITICAL: g_key_file_get_string: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed repeated 3 times when I login
<nomasteryoda> no info on that... i would have to search launchpad or google
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, yeah - should have done that before posting as I did find a bug on it with a (slightly botchy) fix
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, now it gets slightly further but gdm restarts - The syslog output is here: http://pastebin.com/d38a0dc36
<nomasteryoda> lookin
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, the last three lines are occuring after gdm restarts and the network manager stuff is the same as my desktop so I think its fine (atm its on the wired connection)
<nomasteryoda> which video driver?
<fuoco> what's better to test gutsy, reinstall it or upgrade from a feisty ?
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, ati
<hjmills> fuoco, test it out for your benefit or to test it to find bugs?
<jscinoz> In gutsy, should i have a /dev/adsp?
<nomasteryoda> hjmills, look at the "/var/log/gdm/\:0.log"
<nomasteryoda> see if you can get more info
<fuoco> hjmills: both
<hjmills> fuoco, if you want an easy install - do it from scratch - if you want to test gutsy properly then upgrade (if it goes wrong you can install from scratch anyway)
<nomasteryoda> jscinoz, i have ... for what its worth
<nomasteryoda> fuoco, will be faster than doing all the upgrades
<nomasteryoda> honest
<fuoco> nomasteryoda: what would be faster?
<nomasteryoda> installing fresh
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, the only errors in there are from those stupid wacom devices
<nomasteryoda> upgrading from tribe5 will go faster
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> i have those too.. but when the pad is not connected
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> which would happen for most folks
<fuoco> thing i would have tried the daily cd but it's oversized
<nomasteryoda> well then do the upgrade...
<nomasteryoda> we do what we can...
<edn2> in gutsy, i'm noticing the dcraw process consistently eating up about 40% of the cpu ... i was about to remove it but it appears to now be required by the ubuntu-desktop package - not sure what to do
<nomasteryoda> hjmills, you on a 64bit box?
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, yeah, sorry, should have mentioned
<nomasteryoda> oh well, it seems lots of other seeing this
<nomasteryoda> 32 or 64
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, i have a 64bit amd turion X2 and I am running the amd64 bit version of gutsy
<nomasteryoda> k
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, should I just shunt the gutsy partition aside and use feisty for another month?
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, I had been assuming it was something I was missing because i used debootstrap to install it all
<nomasteryoda> i would ... in fact, if i reboot and same happens my feisty is waiting on second part.
<nomasteryoda> some dev issues to be worked out...
<nomasteryoda> for sure
<hjmills> nomasteryoda, thanks very much for helping me get this far with it
<nomasteryoda> np
<nomasteryoda> i learned something from it too
<fuoco> can someone check if he's got on his gutsy install a kernel module gspca?
<hjmills> fuoco, think so
<nomasteryoda> i'm searching
<hjmills> fuoco, locate tells me something is there
<fuoco> i couldn't find it in the list of installed files by the kernel
<fuoco> hjmills: in /lib/modules/{gutsy-kernel}/...
<fuoco> ?
<hjmills> fuoco, /lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic/ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca.ko
<hjmills> fuoco, I also have the same for 2.6.22-10-generic
<fuoco> hmm
<fuoco> ok thx
<fuoco> but what's -generic? why not -386?
<jscinoz> ugh this is such a bitch
<jscinoz> any of you guys played that game "Savage"?
<hjmills> fuoco, I think generic is the kernel with everything in and adapts to the right stuff
<hjmills> fuoco, and its not i386 because i am on amd64
<jscinoz> Anyone know how i can create a /dev/adsp device entry?
<jscinoz> is /dev/audio alsa or oss?
<jscinoz> ...
<yeager> jscinoz: mknod -m 666 /dev/adsp1 c 14 28
<jscinoz> does it need to be adsp1 if i dont already have adsp?
<yeager> see here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=201138
<jscinoz> thank you
<yeager> i think alsa should configure them for you
<yeager> just symlink adsp0,1,2 or similar to adsp
<jscinoz> gah this is so confusing
<jscinoz> basically i'm trying to get the game "Savage" to use alsa instead of oss, i finally got that to work, but it guesses which sound device to use which results in crackling sound, a user on their forums says you need to manually tell it where to output to in /dev, however it suggests /dev/adsp which i dont have, and i've tried /dev/dsp /dev/mixer and all the ones in /dev/snd to no avail.
<fuoco> hjmills: can you check which package owns  /lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic/ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca.ko for you? (with dpkg-query -S )
<hjmills> fuoco, /lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic/ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca.ko
<hjmills> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-11-generic
<fuoco> hjmills: ok, clear now, thx a lot
<hjmills> fuoco, sure
<darrend> is it possible to make the gnome desktop show an application menu on right-click?
<darrend> (I'm more used to xfce where this is configurable)
<ReL1K> anyone know how to get dual monitors working, one vga, and one lcd, and not use the laptop screen...grandr just sees my laptop screen and my main lcd
<Fracture>  type='text'
<Fracture> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.11+2.6.22.3-11.3 (gutsy), package size 4870 kB, installed size 14800 kB
<ReL1K> using intel
<Fracture> anyone know if 11.14.19 fixes the black window issue ?
<sn0> Fracture it fixes the out of memory black window issue yes
<Fracture> sn0: any idea when gusty will have it ?
<sn0> when using effects
<sn0> oh wait 111.14.19 hmm
<sn0> i thought that was fied in .11
<Fracture> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=5f62fe89384a3f2d4a24f557321acf3c&t=98635
<sn0> fixed*
<Fracture> says Improved GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap out-of-memory handling.
<sn0> cool
<Fracture> thats in 100.14.19... .11 still has black window  issue for me
<Amaranth> Fracture: yes, it's fixed
<Amaranth> it'll be in gutsy soon
<Fracture> yeehaa
<sn0> nice
<Fracture> Amaranth: hwat about vid cards with 128mb ram, when using dual screen ?
<Amaranth> Fracture: if you use 100.14.19 no problem
<Fracture> Amaranth: that's just cool
<Amaranth> Fracture: we are not going to do the memory check
<Amaranth> we'll probably just make compiz refuse to work on nvidia-glx, only nvidia-glx-new
<fuoco> oh great gspca is not on powerpc
<Amaranth> so geforce 4 owners with 128MB of vram get screwed, otherwise none of the other cards the 9631 driver supports have a chance of working right
<Fracture> ok.. why would anyone not use -new ?
<Amaranth> Fracture: they have an older card
<Fracture> ok
* Amaranth goes back to coding
<sn0> thx Amaranth /me goes to make everyone tea
* Fracture will have white with none
<sandy> can anyone help me i have a problem with my gusty ubuntu , its not getting update and upgrade and any site is not getting open in the firefox can anyone help me plzzzzzz
<sandy> anyone there
<Ng> sandy: how do you connect to the internet?
<sandy> <Ng> throug st IP
<sandy> <Ng> my net is working fine
<Ng> if you're not getting things in firefox or any system upgrades, I submit that your computer is not talking to the internet very well
<Ng> perhaps you have some incorrect proxy settings?
<sandy> <Ng> recently i upgrade my system during that time the system got off and this problem came
<sandy> <Ng> Now i am able to chat with you that means that net is working fine
<Ng> but web traffic isn't working
<Ng> which suggests it's a web proxy issue
<Ng> (either you're not using one and you should be, or you're trying to use one and you shouldn't)
<sandy> so what should i do now
<JDahl> did compiz break in latest upgrade? I cannot start desktop effect anymore
<virtuelv> Question: is anyone having problems with compiz-fusion and intel GPU's?
<virtuelv> JDahl: I am, at least
<JDahl> virtuelv, I have a 965 chipset
<virtuelv> dunno exactly what's in mine, but it's in a Lenovo X61s
<JDahl> virtuelv, I think it's the same
<virtuelv> also, control of the LCD backlight broke
<omha> hey
<virtuelv> JDahl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/140836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140836 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "latest xserver-xorg-video-intel breaks desktop effects (dup-of: 140833)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140833 in ubuntu "Gutsy compiz won't enable on intel 965 laptop after 9/18/07 updates" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<omha> i have a problem where apt-get segfaults when trying to install/upgrade a package
<omha> any workarounds/fixes?
<JDahl> virtuelv, thanks
<ReL1K> JDahl: im having the same problem
<ReL1K> JDahl: worked fine for me until i updated last night
<Vorbote> A possible solution: Go into single user mode ("sudo telinit 1") go to your home directory "(cd ~luserdir") and rename both .gconf and .gconfd dirs ("mv .gconf .gconf.old && mv .gcond .gconfd.old"). Then go back into multiuser mode ("telinit 2) or reboot (better the latter).
<ReL1K> FYI the solution for the intel issue with gutsy and latest xorg intel update works
<ReL1K> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/140836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140836 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "latest xserver-xorg-video-intel breaks desktop effects (dup-of: 140833)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140833 in ubuntu "Gutsy compiz won't enable on intel 965 laptop after 9/18/07 updates" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<marting> omha: manually download latest dpkg deb, and use "dpkg -i" on it.
<marting> omha: there is an entry in launchpad about it i think. it's fixed now, but you have to manually install the update.
<ReL1K> anyone else have issues installing sipie on gutsy?
<virtuelv> ReL1K: but video will still fail, right?
<virtuelv> something else broke for me with the latest update: the backlight on my Lenovo X61s is no longer settable
<virtuelv> (And, I presume, it doesn't actually turn back on when i go back from sleep)
<ReL1K> i never use the backlight, never tested it
<virtuelv> err, nevermind. now it works again
<virtuelv> weird
<ReL1K> virtuelv, don't use totem, use mplayer
<ReL1K> totem fucks up for some reason
<ReL1K> or vlc
<ReL1K> the 3d cube still isn't working right, it only shows 2 desktops when i have 4
<ReL1K> hmmm
<ReL1K> i think theres a way to manually edit that
<jussi01> hmmm, anyone know what the fixed dpkg version is/if it is fixed yet?
<Hobbsee> it is
<Hobbsee> (-14)
<jussi01> Hobbsee: thanks
* jussi01 clicks update...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: they 403'd the bad one.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ahh, nice:)
* jussi01 goes to freezer, takes tub of ben and jerries and watches his machine update...
<jussi01> Hobbsee: btw, if you run dolphin, then click go here as root (or similar) in right corner, after doing some actions you close, does your normal dolphin complain about some favourites file?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: it was before, i think i chown'd it.
<Hobbsee> but it wouldnt surprise me
<jussi01> its quite annoying, as you have to change the permissions on that file or remove it to fix it.
<jussi01> should I be filing a bug?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: upstream.
<soc> can someone verify this too?
<jussi01> soc: ?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: sure
<soc> when the problem with gnome-settings-manager was fixed
<soc> my touchpad lost the ability to scroll
<soc> you know, if you move the finger on the right border it is interpretated as "scroll"
<jussi01> soc: many people have had that issue
<soc> now the crash in gnome-settings-manager was fixed, and now i can't do that anymore
<jussi01> I dont know whatthe fix is
<soc> jussi01: gnome-settings-manager oder touchpad?
<jussi01> touchpad
<soc> jussi01: ah ok
<soc> thanks
<petal> I just upgraded to Gutsy and now Thunderbird2 crashes with a segmentation fault - Could this be because the 2.0 version of TB I used in Feisty came from a third-party source?
<Hobbsee> petal: does it happen with ~/.thunderbird and ~/.mozilla-thunderbird moved out of the way?
<branstrom> I upgraded yesterday from feisty to gutsy. I added a repo from launchpad later on, to get the Pidgin 2.2.0 packages: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xhaker/ubuntu gutsy main
<branstrom> Now I've removed that repo from sources.list, but there's lots of available updates showing anyways
<branstrom> What could be the matter?
<petal> Hobbsee: Is .mozilla-thunderbird supposed to be renamed to .thunderbird?
<Hobbsee> petal: from 1.5 to 2.0, yes, iirc.
<Pici> branstrom: Are you sure that the packages in question are coming from that repo?
<branstrom> Pici: not quite, how do I find out for sure?
<branstrom> It just shows one version as (gutsy) and the updates as (now)
<Pici> branstrom: Make sure that you removed that repo from the sources.list, and do an apt-get update.
<Pici> branstrom: I've been getting at least 10 packages to upgrade a day for the past few days.
<petal> Hobbsee: The third-party version under Feisty continued to use .mozilla-thunderbird without crashing. Should I try to rename? Or try to reinstall and then copy over?
<branstrom> Pici: I'm using Synaptic, and I unchecked the repo and doublechecked to see that it was commented out in sources.list, and then reloaded
<branstrom> A minute ago the official repos couldn't be accessed, but now it's fine, but still showing lots of updates
<branstrom> Maybe it's just the way it is, though, I don't know
<Pici> branstrom: I think if you right click on a package in synaptic, one of the property pages shows you what repo  it is coming from
<branstrom> Pici: what's your latest acpi-support? 0.102 or 103?
<Pici> .103
<branstrom> Ah.
<branstrom> Going ahead and upgrading, then.
<petal> Hobbsee: Trying to delete EVERYTHING now and then see what happens... If all goes well I might be able to copy over the whole profile (I hope).
<Pici> I don't have any unofficial repos either.
<Hobbsee> petal: just move it out of the way.  i dont remember, anymore
<slytherin> branstrom: Gutsy is still under development. So expect package updates everyday.
<slytherin> Anybody here having problem deleting printer from the System->Administration->Printing dialog?
<branstrom> slytherin: yes, I just wanted to be sure I wasn't upgrading to all the packages from that launchpad repo in some odd way. The updates showed up when I reloaded after I had added that repo, and then didn't disappear when I unchecked it in Synaptic. Which confused me.
<petal> Hobbsee: Hm... the freshly installed one still created .mozilla-thunderbird instead of .thunderbird
<petal> Hobbsee: Does that really matter?
<Hobbsee> petal: it uses .thunderbird now
<Hobbsee> and yes, it will matter
<ReL1K> anyone got dual monitors working on intel  gm965?
<Hobbsee> so move the .thunderbird one out of teh way, and see if it still segfaults
<DanaG> Odd: recent updates have broken my brightness control.
<DanaG> It used to work everywhere, including the console.
<DanaG> Now it doesn't seem to work even under Xorg.
<petal> Hobbsee: Still segfaults.
<DanaG> s/doesn't seem/seems not/
<petal> Hobbsee: The only idea I have now is installing TB on a Feisty machine I have & manually exporting and then importing everything... maybe that'll work.
<petal> Hobbsee: But porting my whole profile just messes things up.
<Hobbsee> petal: if it's isolated to not be a profile issue, then...
<slytherin> ReL1K: Have you tried using System->Administration->Screen and Graphics?
<jermes> hey
<jermes> when i try to upgrade apt dies with a segfault
<Pici> jermes: follow the instructions here to change to a stable version: http://launchpad.net/bug/140739
<jermes> thanks
<jermes> 404
<Pici> er
<Pici> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/140739
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140739 in dpkg "Apt segfaults on gutsy" [High,Fix released] 
<Hobbsee> bug 140739
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140739 in dpkg "Apt segfaults on gutsy" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140739
<Pici> that works too.
<Trewas> hmm, what evil did they do to fonts now, they are very blurry now after upgrade
<Pici> Trewas: check out the dpi setting under preferences>appearance>fonts
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> any of you using network-manager to access to an OpenVPN server?
<BockBilbo> im having trouble with the default route
<ShackJack> Hi fellow monkeys!  ARRRGH... I'm having some issue with Gutsy not automountiing USB keys and the like lately... Most times the device will show in lsusb (though sometimes not in the case of my external USB hard drive)... Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing the same issues lately?
<ShackJack> (the ARRGH is my attempt to "talk like a pirate" in IM mode - not an exclamation of frustration ;))
<CountX> is there anything that can run windows virtually, and run openGL programs effeciently
<CountX> virtualbox is very slow at this
<ShackJack> CountX: No, not yet...
<CountX> ShackJack: damn...
<LjL> CountX: vmware has direct3d (but not opengl) support, but it's experimental.
<LjL> use wine if you're lucky enough to have applications that work on it
<Trewas> I guess font rendering was changed by purpose in new libfreetype6 package from yesterday, too bad that the previous rendering was far better
<CountX> LjL: for some reason i cant install vmware
<CountX> LjL: nope, the program need .net 2.0
<ShackJack> Trewas: My fonts always look great on my 1680x1050 notebook screen :)
<CountX> LjL: where would you suggest installing vmware from?
<ShackJack> CountX: It's in the repos...
<LjL> CountX: vmware-player package from multiverse
<CountX> LjL: and that can run d3d?
<Trewas> ShackJack: heh, I guess the change is not too obvious with high resolution, this is 12" 1024x768 laptop display so the added blur is quite obvious
<LjL> CountX: i think it has the same d3d abilities that vmware workstation has (although it's probably not the very latest version), since easyvmx gives and option for that
<ShackJack> Trewas: Yeah my desktop's 19" 1280x1024 monitor is a bit iffy, but not terrible... Though a recent update borked the nvidia driver so I'm missing my eye-candy...
<jgm> Is there any news on when the nvidia driver is likely to make a return?
<CountX> LjL:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<CountX>   vmware-player-kernel-modules: Depends: vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15 which is a virtual package.
<CountX> LjL: and the solution for that is to not install anything...
<LjL> likely that sort of stuff isn't in place yet for gutsy...
<LjL> i'm on feisty, so not sure
<CountX> poo
<CountX> so what am i just totaly effed?
<CountX> like, i am seriousy damned?
<CountX> this means that there is no chance, like whatso ever for linux to be useful for me.....i mean, like there is no way to run this ONE program, that is like the only program i ever need, truely need, and i cant run it...
<CountX> so me spending the past 2 weeks learing about linux, has been a waste of time??
<CountX> im going to file a bug report...
<LjL> you shouldn't rely on linux to run *windows* programs... sometimes it can run them, but you certainly shouldn't assume it does!
<LjL> a bug report about not being able to run a windows program?
<CountX> the program runs in openGL
<LjL> err... so what, if it's for windows?
<CountX> no, a comment on bug#1
<LjL> ah well
<Fracture> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.11+2.6.22.3-11.3 (gutsy), package size 4870 kB, installed size 14800 kB
<LjL> note we tend to try to *replace* proprietary software with free software that runs on linux, generally, in the oss community
<CountX> !bug#1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<LjL> not to just make windows programs run
<LjL> and, the best way to achieve that is to start coding ;)
<CountX> LjL: i would learn a new program, if it could open a .max file
<CountX> LjL: ive already been studying for 7 years to be a computer artist, not going to go into the opposite field :P
<jepler> see also: the importance of open formats
<LjL> CountX: i didn't say that program exists, i said filing bugs about programs that don't exist is unlikely to elicit much response... writing said programs, is.
<LjL> right
<LjL> what the heck is a .max file anyway
<Pici> 3DStudio
<CountX> !3dsmax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3dsmax - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CountX> !3dstudiomax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3dstudiomax - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jgm> Doesn't blender import .max?
<CountX> !3dstudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3dstudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CountX> jgm: not to the best of my knowledge
<slytherin> CountX: If you arew looking for 3D graphics design program then try blender. It will take time to learn it but it is pretty good.
<CountX> slytherin: who said i was looking?
<CountX> slytherin: name one professional business that uses blender as part of their pipeline
<slytherin> CountX: The reason professional business don't try something new is because they want to avoid learning curve.
<CountX> not to be a D*** but yeah, it kinda doesnt help when everyone already uses a particular program, to go out and learn a completely different one
<jepler> CountX: you're welcome to feel that way, but understand that this isn't a place to get sympathy
<CountX> slytherin: im not trying to change the world, i just want to get a yob
<ShackJack> I'm having some issue with Gutsy not automountiing USB keys and the like lately... Most times the device will show in lsusb (though sometimes not in the case of my external USB hard drive)... Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing the same issues lately?
<CountX> ShackJack: i'll let you know tomorrow, when i head over to my work and get me usb drive back
<CountX> and/or file a bug report with the most specifics i can
<slytherin> CountX: Yes. and that is the thing that is wrong with 'getting job' They are not looking for an artist. They are looking for someone who knows how to use 3dsmax. That is the wrong approach.
<ShackJack> 3dsmax? Why not Blender ;)
<CountX> jepler, slytherindont: dont get me wrong, i love linux, it just kinda sucks that i missed out on a lot of time i could have been working on learning to use blender :)
<slytherin> ShackJack: I haven't observed that till yesterday. But then I am only using my digicam in USB mode and not tried with usb disk
<CountX> my laptop has a SD card slot and it works fine
<ShackJack> slytherin: Does the cam show up when you lsusb? (just curious?)
<CountX> it even puts the icon of a little SD card on my  desktop
<slytherin> ShackJack: Didn't bother to check. It just mounts as usb device.
<CountX> are there any good .max to blender converters?
<slytherin> CountX: no idea.
<ShackJack> CountX: Blender reads/write max natively, I beleive...
<CountX> ShackJack: no shit?
<jepler> http://www.katsbits.com/htm/google_faq.php?subaction=showfull&id=1172781635&archive=&start_from=&ucat=12&
<jepler> Q) Is there a blender to .max importer?
<jepler> A) There isn't one, at least nothing that's fit for public consumption. The *.max format is similar in principle to Blenders *.blend file in that it saves everything to do a given scene; it's a working format so that's to be expected.
<CountX> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<CountX> ty ubotu
<CountX> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CountX> how do you give ubotu a snack?
<slackern> My USB stick showed up on my desktop here too Kubuntu/Gutsy
<jepler> CountX: why would you want to do that?
<CountX> jepler: you know
<slackern> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<CountX> haha
<CountX> !botsnack
<CountX> ....
<jepler> if you're just trying to find out something for yourself, it would be better to: /msg ubotu blender
<slackern> I think ubotu is stuffed now :)
<CountX> jepler: ok, but, are you trying to say im making the room a little flooded?
<CountX> jepler: cause its pretty quiet, theres like 4 people active
<jepler> bbl
<ShackJack> jepler: The Blender features list says it reads and writes to: 3D Studio - is that the same as .max?
<CountX> ShackJack: no
<CountX> ShackJack: thats .3ds
<CountX> ShackJack: .max is way more recent, like max 8/9
<CountX> ShackJack: and the soon max 2008
<ShackJack> CountX: Ahhh my mad -- at any  rate... I bet you could save to  a "universal" format they  both understand perhaps?
<CountX> ShackJack: that kinda makes the pipeline a little strange, but maybe
<CountX> ShackJack: we use zbrush too so its like, theres a good amount of converting already
<hjmills> CountX, surely you should be asking the kind developers of max 2008 to support open formats in addition to .max or to open the .max format before complaining other developers haven't bent over backwards to accomodate your preferred software?
<CountX> hjmills: you think they care?
<hjmills> CountX, well if enough people request it as a feature then they will have to consider it else you could stop using their software
<CountX> hjmills: i dont even own a copy, what do they care
<hjmills> CountX, do you think the blender devs care (enough to reverse engineer a proprietary file format) when they don't get paid so don't really mind if a few people dont use their software)
<hjmills> CountX, then why do you need to convert to their formats?
<CountX> hjmills: so i can work at home
<hjmills> CountX, what do you use at work and at home?
<CountX> hjmills: i use max/zbrush at work, and nothing at home
<hjmills> CountX, therefore you are a user at work so should ask the developers of max to support open file formats or to open the max format
<CountX> hjmills: what format would you suggest to keep all animation/texture/geometry/lighting/rigging/skin weighting while converting?
<CountX> hjmills: as far as i know obj is terrible at that
<CountX> hjmills: all cameras go haywire, i dont even want to think about what it does to animation, let alone skin weights
<hjmills> CountX, I really don't know anything about the software you are using but I know (roughly) how hard it is to support a proprietary format by reverse engineering it
<CountX> hjmills: yeah, well the fact is that there is no universal open source format
<CountX> hjmills: they all are good for one specific thing
<CountX> hjmills: the only good stuff for all around 3d is proprietary
<hjmills> could you not find a windows program to convert .max to .3ds then convert to that before you go home so u can open that in blender and work at home, save in 3ds and convert back to .max at work
<CountX> .3ds looses all the stuff i work on
<CountX> i do animation, .3ds looses all the skin weights
<CountX> which means i would have to do it allll over again
<hjmills> CountX, looks like the developers of Max have you in a nice little vendor lock in then
<CountX> hjmills: like i said, there is no other format to convert to, there is nothing else that has the amount of detail in saving all your work
<CountX> hjmills: if you look at it that way they have provided something opensource apparently cant
<hjmills> CountX, well yes, but you do pay for the extra features (and pay for more next time you buy the upgrade probably)
<hjmills> CountX, while you cant do everything with open source software, you can do 99% and it comes out a lot cheaper
<CountX> hjmills: its yearly subscription
<CountX> hjmills: well it doesnt really matter when i dont have to pay for it, the company does
<hjmills> CountX, fair enough - but regardless, someone somewhere still pays the developers whereas the developers of blender (and other OSS projects) only get donations
<CountX> hjmills: and that makes it better?
<CountX> hjmills: its all a matter of 3ds max not making it open source, no the OTHER open source programs
<hjmills> CountX, It's logical for people getting paid to produce a better product than people working for nothing
<CountX> hjmills: exactly, its just they dont want to loose any money by releasing it open source and people stealing it and calling it something else
<ShackJack> hjmills: Wouuld a case study for that assertion be Microsoft WIndows :P
<hjmills> ShackJack, exceptions to every rule :P
<CountX> ShackJack: thats what we are really talking about ;(
<hjmills> CountX, they only have to open the file format - not the whole program - so that other programs can support their files making it easier to incorporate max studio into the production cycle
<ShackJack> I do not work in the 3d modeling field, but just from what I seen of Blender final results, it seems like most anything can be done with it :)
<hjmills> Another example is the gimp - it is very powerful but the strange interface means people cant find the features they are used to
<ShackJack> hjmills: Have you seen Gimp 2.4 in gutsy - big changes - much better usability...
<hjmills> ShackJack, I noticed it had a nice splash...
<ShackJack> hjmills: Take a second look at the menu structure... it's a bit more familiar, wouldn't you say...
<hjmills> ShackJack, now you mention it I did notice some changes (I barely use graphics programs)
<hjmills> ShackJack, yeah - much better
<ShackJack> Its much more similar to photoshop - not a clone mind you, but easier for someone used to PS...
<CountX> ShackJack: agreed
<ShackJack> Though I still wish they went with a single window interface, or at least gave the option :)
<hjmills> ShackJack, yeah - I tend to run it on a different virtual desktop
<ShackJack> I think VD's were made for GIMP :)
<ShackJack> Though I like to have my taskbar show windows from all desktops, so it still clutters it up... But I also have PS3 running on WinXP in VirtualBox, so meh...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gutsy modutils is ignoring my blacklist
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is this normal for some reason?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hhmpf
<Le-Chuck_ITA> reboot
<Le-Chuck_ITA> here again
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I was asking how to blacklist modules in gutsy
<hjmills> Le-Chuck_ITA, look at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I know but it's not working
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I thought that maybe modutils have changed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> neither is modprobe.d
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh I meant neither is putting files with .blacklist ext
<Le-Chuck_ITA> blacklist thermal
<Le-Chuck_ITA> blacklist processor
<Le-Chuck_ITA> lsmod|grep processor
<Le-Chuck_ITA> processor              31944  2 acpi_cpufreq,thermal
<jussi01> !enter | Le-Chuck_ITA
<ubotu> Le-Chuck_ITA: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hjmills> I have a file called /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. If I put lines like "blacklist thermal" in there and reboot then the thermal module isnt loaded
<hjmills> Le-Chuck_ITA, if you just want to unload a module then use sudo rmmod
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hjmills: I have the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and I wrote there the two lines mentioned above, I absolutely need that these two modules are not loaded, and they are being loaded automatically. rmmod removes them as it should, do you have gutsy right now?
<hjmills> Le-Chuck_ITA, yes
<hjmills> Le-Chuck_ITA, hence why I am here (#ubuntu+1)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and you have some blacklisted module and it's not being loaded?
<hjmills> Le-Chuck_ITA, I dont need to blacklist any modules at the moment
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok :)
<hjmills> check you are using the alias stuff?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmmm maybe
<Le-Chuck_ITA> $ grep -R processor /etc/modprobe.d/
<Le-Chuck_ITA> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist:blacklist processor
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no, there is no alias involved here :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> seems like the file isn't being read
<petal> After hours of trying to fix Thunderbird 2.0 + Lightning-Calendar I can surely claim now that Thunderbird2.0+Lightning breaks in Gutsy... at least for now... Just FYI.
<slanning> woo, I find 150 updates today - is it getting close to release time? (rhetorical question :)
<yeager> gnome 2.20 was released. that's probably the reason
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for reference: bug #133434
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133434 in module-init-tools "I can't blacklist network drivers modules in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133434
<Jaymac> Does anyone else have a problem with Sound-Juicer seg faulting when changing the output format to ogg?
<GuyFromHell> where should i look to change ownership of those autogenerated /proc/acpi/ibm things?
<ReL1K> chown?
* AmyRose just saw the official OpenOffice.org 2.3 release announcement
<AmyRose> OH THANK HEAVENS
<AmyRose> I was SO worried that Gutsy would have a prerelease like Breezy did...
<AmyRose> I remember how horrible that was...
<AmyRose> At least it happened before the BetaFreeze :)
<Rotund> I couldn't upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy w/o changing a file.  /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/UpdateManager/DistUpgradeFetcher.py needed to import os and import dbus
<Rotund> Just thought I should note it as Launchpad took a pooper on me.
<leperAFK> How do I figure out if direct rendering is working or not?
<lemonade> glxinfo
<leperAFK> yeah,  I still don't have direct rendering.  *sigh*
<leperAFK> I've been trying to fix this for a week.
<rothchild> hi, I'm having trouble with the settings manager in gnome it freezes and won't let me select tabs etc when I press 'customise' it the selection pane is whited out - works on my desktop though, where should I be looking?
<rothchild> is there a config file that might be broken?
<mirak> what is the release date of ubuntu+1 ?
<Hydrarrghgen> never!
<Hydrarrghgen> thats why its +1
<VousDeux> I just came for lunch and found that my computer had rebooted sometime between now and last night. Where can I look to find out what happened to it?
<Mirv> hello, I'd guess this is a FAQ so here goes: why update-manager -d (or -dc) does not show gutsy anymore in feisty, or does it show it for you?
<Mirv> I'd like to test upgrading with the update-manager in order to find out if there are bugs, but it's not offered
<Mirv> I did show the upgrade to 7.10 to me a month ago or so
<Mirv> s/I/it/
<rothchild> fixed the control panel, didn't have metacity-themes installed for some reason!
<rothchild> also what is the effect called when the windows move around each other as you select them? - I've turned it off somehow and I'd like it back
<Mirv> ok, rm -rf .update-manager-core fixed it, I hope it's something that's happening without hacking like I've done
<Mirv> ok the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/127263 and is being fixed (already fixed, on its way to feisty)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127263 in update-manager "update-manager cannot find meta-release info" [Medium,In progress] 
<scizzo-> hello people
<scizzo-> anyone using nvidia-glx-new+xserver-xgl here?
<scizzo-> oo...with xinerama also
<scizzo-> twin view?
<scizzo-> I get a problem where the top panel is actually stretching a bit to far
<kristjan_> let me get this straight - nvidia-glx_new won't be updated to the latest "100.14.19" nvidia drivers?
<scizzo-> kristjan_: not sure
<mon^rch> honestly, I don't like the little green man icon used for logging out... the icon that was there served the purpose well. the lil' guy looks too much like an AIM icon
<kristjan_> scizzo-: I seriously doubt it will be, even though .19 has important bug fix for "black window bug with compiz"
<kristjan_> nvidia-glx-always-latest would be great :-D
<mon^rch> without me crashing X, can anyone tell me if I can run opengl apps + compiz yet?
<mon^rch> really, anyone...
<rothchild> is there any reason why usb thumb drives shouldn't be automagically detected at the moment?
<scizzo-> mon^rch: you need to have the support for opengl
<scizzo-> I am trying to figure out this xgl problem of mine
<mon^rch> scizzo-: um, I have support for opengl. X crashes and restarts every time I play a game like quake
<mon^rch> if Im running compiz
<scizzo-> mon^rch: what happens if you start the game from a terminal?
<LinAsH> mon^rch, you're using AIGLX or xgl? if xgl it's likely you will never have good perf in openGL apps
<mon^rch> everything is hunky doerey if Im using metacity
<scizzo-> ok...I just found out that XGL when running that does not recognize the nvidia drivers
<scizzo-> which means that direct rendering is turned off...
<mon^rch> hrmmm... how do I tell if im using xgl or aiglx?
<scizzo-> mon^rch: what kind of card do you have?
<mon^rch> nvidia
<scizzo-> nvidia or ati?
<mon^rch> ^
<LinAsH> mon^rch, I think nvidia have a special version of AIGLX, it should work fine.
<mon^rch> lol... ok watch this..., Im going to start quake
<kristjan_> mon^rch: what drivers version? disable sync_to_vblank
<mon^rch> see, told you it would crash
<mon^rch> :P
<LinAsH> mon^rch, are you sure you use the nvdia driver? (not nv)
<LinAsH> *nvidia
<mon^rch> I use nvidia.. I am not THAT much of a novice. I am comp savvy :)
<mon^rch> compiz + games = crash
<mon^rch> I even locked my pc with opengl screensavers
<kristjan_> mon^rch: what version of drivers?
<mon^rch> groan
<LinAsH> mon^rch, well you can always disbale compiz before playing game...
<mon^rch> the latest in the repos for gutsy
<kristjan_> mon^rch: not latest really
<kristjan_> mon^rch: anyway disable sync-to-vlbank in compiz
<mon^rch> I disable compiz for games currently, yes but I really shouldnt have to... I can run compiz and opengl apps on Feisty :/
<scizzo-> mon^rch: feisty != gutsy
<scizzo-> mon^rch: gutsy is not the latest stable version and you should know that....things can crash still
<mon^rch> ok, how do I disable sync to vblank, and what will that accomplish?
<jsomers> is it just me or is it still not possible to do an upgrade?
<jsomers> there were some issues yesterday with dpkg and libc or something
<kristjan_> mon^rch: did you install compiz settings thingy?
<mon^rch> scizzo-: I am not complaining... just looking for a solution... I enjoy breaking my system with dev software. an install only takes an hour
<mon^rch> kristjan_: yes I did
<scizzo-> mon^rch: yeah well you are still comparing feisty with gutsy in the stable vs dev way
<mirak> hi
<mirak> is there a way to do an upgrade with update manager to gutsy ?
<mon^rch> like I said... I was just wondering if I could run my opengl + compiz yet, is all
<mon^rch> :)
<mirak> or is only a feature for when it's the time ?
<tonyyarusso> mirak: there will be when it's final
<tonyyarusso> right
<mirak> tonyyarusso: it's hardcoded ?
<mirak> tonyyarusso: it depends of a update-manager feisty update ?
<tonyyarusso> mirak: It's an update to update-manager that gets pushed out via feisty-updates when the time comes.
<mirak> ok
<mirak> so I will change manually then ...
<mirak> I have a dual boot, I just want to check it
<mon^rch> bulletproof X is nice btw, guys
<_Jaak_> Why is there an old nvidia driver in the gutsy repo? it's the same one as in feisty?
<scizzo-> _Jaak_: the nvidia-glx driver is the standard one I guess that will be changed later if I am not wrong
<kristjan_> aaaw, after waiting a year they finally fixed the cursed black window bug /me plays with compiz now
<nemik> kristjan_: was that the problem with the nvidia card?
<gert> good evening everyone
<gert> since a few days, doing apt-get install -f gives me a segmentation fault
<kristjan_> nemik: exactly
<nemik> kristjan_: i should tell my friend, he was bitching about that bug for a very long time. so new nvidia driver fixes it? or new compiz?
<scizzo-> gert: what kind of segmentation fault?
<gert> it does while 'Preparing to replace libglib2.0-0 2.14.0-2ubuntu1 '
<kristjan_> nemik: the nvidia driver
<gert> segmentation fault (core dumped)
<nemik> so it's in the repos now?
<kristjan_> nemik: the latest one, not in repos
<nemik> of gutsy, right>?
<kristjan_> nemik: nono, you have to install it manually, gutsy has older now
<nemik> ah ok cool, from nvidia site then?
<kristjan_> nemik: yes 100,14.19
<nemik> awesome thanks, my friend will be very happy about this
<gert> and using synaptics, I get E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<nemik> gert: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554229
<scizzo-> that 100.14.19 driver seems interesting cause I am using a GeForce 8 card
<Pici> bug 140739
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140739 in dpkg "Apt segfaults on gutsy" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140739
<Pici> gert: Read that for solutions to your problem
<scizzo-> nemik: ?
<finalbeta> file roler still proving to be unable to handle archives with problems.
<gert> nemik and Pici: thank you for your help, will try both suggestions...
<gert> I only recently migrated over from OpenSuSE, so I still need to get used to dpkg, apt-get, ...
<mora> how do I recompile linux-ubuntu-modules?
<gnomefreak> gert: make sur eyou have updated to ubuntu14 that fixes the segfault
<winbond> when dolphin is run as administrator, it then throws an error every times its closed , Unable to save bookmarks in /home/user/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Permission denied. is this bug already reported, or is there way to fix t?
<gnomefreak> winbond: i dont think that is a bug since you should beable to save to it without running as admin
<gnomefreak> winbond: if you can save it without admin i would lean towards not a bug.
<gnomefreak> why would you be running it as admin to save bookmarks?
<winbond> gnomefreak, i changed the file permissions to user, but it still throws same error
<gnomefreak> winbond: sounds more like something on your end with permissions is messed up but file bug anyway see what happens
<Killamurk07> umm can anyone help me with cedega?? this my first time using it...Any help
<ReL1K> anyone running into the issue where compiz is enabled, 3d cube works fine but only displays 2 desktops, not the 4 that i have?
<gert> thanks everyone: problem solved
<eeyore_> Hi. After updating to gutsy, I lost my virtual desktops and the applet that sits in the bar no longer has a setting for number of desktops under right click->properties
<eeyore_> I mean right now, it's just one virtual desktop and I can see that with the applet
<yaccin> will gutsy final enable encryption of the harddisk before installation?
<gnomefreak> ReL1K: alof of people have
<yaccin> or is it planned for any other ubuntu versions?
<ReL1K> kewl, not just me :)
<gnomefreak> eeyore_: bug 140519
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140519 in compiz "when i put it on cube i can't move to a difrent workplace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140519
<yaccin> because encrypting the drive AFTER installation is a little bit silly...
<gnomefreak> eeyore_: there are more that was one that i just saw somewhere else
<gnomefreak> yaccin: i thought it was added already but if not theres not a good chance of it hitting gutsy
<yaccin> hmm that means i should try opensuse
<yaccin> because it works there
<gnomefreak> yaccin: as i said i think it has been implmented alreday but our installer guy is gone for day afaik
<eeyore_> heh I got it.
<eeyore_> switching desktop effects off, the settings showed up as normal. Set 4 desktops and went back to compiz
<eeyore_> now I have the desktops and the cube
<yaccin> gnomefreak: who is that guy? :D
<yaccin> because last gutsy cd i used hadnt had the option (kubuntu desktop)
<yaccin> maybe its an alternate-cd only thingy?
<gnomefreak> yaccin: cjwatson
<gnomefreak> yaccin: it would be both because iirc its added to D-I
<gnomefreak> so it should be in already since we havve latest D-I
<yaccin> i have tribe.... uhm something... dont know :D
<gnomefreak> yaccin: if not yet wait for next tribe and see or file a bug on it
<gnomefreak> although i remember some already being filed on it
<yaccin> i would enable it after installation
<yaccin> but 1. the wiki instruction didnt work
<yaccin> 2. i dont really know where to backup my data
<hjmills> Killamurk07, are you paying for cedega?
<gnomefreak> yaccin: big is best way to go you should get reply fairly fast with installer bugs
<gnomefreak> i dont have a working list of installer bugs anymore :(
<yaccin> hmm ok ill try to figure out where to correctly file a bug report on that :)
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> ^^^ there is good place to start
<gnomefreak> the first link
<yaccin> ok ill try it :D
<AmyRose> OK, I'm reporting bug in the Feisty --> Gutsy upgrader itself. What package should I select?
<yaccin> :( have to register first -_-
<yaccin> gnomefreak: whats the package name? ^^
<gnomefreak> yaccin: for the installer?
<gnomefreak> yaccin: try debian-installer
<gnomefreak> that would cover desktop and alternate
<yaccin> oh
<Puaff> please, I'm running gutsy and I get a core dump with every apt-get upgrade, doesn't matter the package to upgrade. Maybe the problem is that the cache is broken, is it possible to rebuild it? thx
<yaccin> i used ubiquity or whatever its called
<Puaff> I'm begin to thing that the only solution is going to be reinstall the system
<yaccin> anyone using kubuntu and has the broken kde4beta2 installed?
<scizzo-> well...I got the 100.14.19 driver installed now
<gnomefreak> yaccin: everyone
<gnomefreak> its broken be it on your pc or anyone elses to use anything use the launch app thingy
<gnomefreak> other wise there is no menu or much of anything else if that is what you are seeing as broken
<yaccin> no thats not what i meant
<yaccin> because i had a strange "bug" in kde3
<yaccin> and i dont know whjat it caused it
<yaccin> and how to reproduce
<Hydrarrghgen> where do files printed to pdf end up?
<yaccin> i did run kicker in kde4 :P
<aguitel> anyone work with chipset Realtec 818x ?
<scizzo-> well....the 100.14.19 driver of nvidia-glx is nice
<baastrup> hey, im having problems with my geforce 3 ti 500, I cant get the nvidia driver op and running
<baastrup> x crashes every time i try
<scizzo-> baastrup: everytime you try to start X or do something in X?
<baastrup> scizzo-, everytime i try to start x
<baastrup> with nvidia driver not the os nv driver
<scizzo-> baastrup: do you get any error coming up?
<hjmills> baastrup, can you pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file please
<jermes> baastrup, you have installed nvidia-glx ubuntu package or from envy or nvidia.com?
<jermes> and does any body have any idea when the new nvidia driver hits the respos ?
<tck> is gutsy stable enough for install ?
<baastrup> jenda, used restricted manager
<jermes> tck, depends usage and skills
<tck> jermes, is the new gnome 2.20 integrated ?
<jermes> tck, yep
<tck> oh nice
<tck> im tempted to fix my sources ;)
<jermes> tck, if its not a production machine and you are not afraid of bugs i would install it
<baastrup> jermes, im in x now with nv, so I have to provoke the error again, but what driver should i try with? nvidia-glx legacy, new ?
<tck> beta is out next week, i might just wait..
<jermes> tck, i havent have any breakages that left the machine unsuable
<jermes> baastrup, legecy
<baastrup> jermes, as far as i can see restricted manager installs nvidia-glx
<jermes> e/a
<tck> im just worried about Virtualbox, have one or two apps on winblows that i need
<hjmills> what would I dpkg-reconfigure to change the keyboard options (including the language) for the terminal?
<jermes> tck, i run virtualbox 1.5 everyday
<tck> did you upgrade via Feisty or fresh install ?
<jermes> fresh
<tck> hmm this will be an upgrade
<jermes> tck,  if you dist-upgrade use the update-manager
<baastrup> jermes, so kan i just do a modprobe or do I need to reboot my system to get the new drivers op and running?
<jermes> baastrup, you only need to restart x
<jermes> baastrup, alt + ctrl + backslash
<tck> backspace
<jermes> yea, my bad
<baastrup> jermes, oki, so I uninstall nvidia.glx install nvidia-glx-legacy, change xorg.conf to nvidia insted of nv and reload x?
<jermes> baastrup, yes
<baastrup> jermes, brb
<jermes> baastrup, btw
<jermes> baastrup, is the failesafe X tool in gutsy?
<baastrup> jermes, yes there i
<baastrup> is
<jermes> :D
<jermes> i need to break x sometime
<baastrup> jermes, works ok, but it takes some seckonds after you clik the ok button (so you get a black screen)
<baastrup> jermes, doing the test cya
<bdgraue> hi, in need some help for this, it seems that ntpdate does not work here
<bdgraue> $ sudo ntpdate de.pool.ntp.org
<bdgraue> 19 Sep 22:25:10 ntpdate[18547] : no server suitable for synchronization found
<baastrup> im pretty sure there is some errors in the restricted manager
<baastrup> jermes, works
<jermes> :)
<baastrup> jermes, but compiz dossent
<jermes> baastrup, in your terminal, glxinfo | grep direct
<baastrup> jermes, glx is not enabled
<baastrup> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<jermes> baastrup, if you go to the apperence thingy in system tools
<jermes> baastrup, then under Desktop Effects, set it to normal?
<baastrup> jermes, wow now stange things is happening
<baastrup> jermes, theres i like a tail on the windows
<jermes> tail?
<jermes> does you menu also fade?
<d4rkmonkey> For some reason, I can't enable desktop effects anymore, I used to be able to and they worked fine. Anyone know how to fix this?
<jermes> d4rkmonkey, you are fully updated?
<scizzo-> baastrup: could you place the xorg.conf in a pastebin?
<d4rkmonkey> jermes yeah, it only did that after a recent update
<albert24> d4rkmonkey: Intel?
<d4rkmonkey> albert23 yessiry
<albert24> blacklisted
<d4rkmonkey> ?
<jermes> albert23, they blacklisted intel?
<d4rkmonkey> albert23 why would they do that?
<albert24> They blacklisted compiz on Intel, because of video problems
<albert24> There is a workaround in launchpad
<aguitel>  anyone work with chipset Realtec 818x ?
<d4rkmonkey> albert23 that is retarded, because mine worked fine...
<albert24> bug 140833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140833 in compiz "Gutsy compiz won't enable on intel 965 laptop after 9/18/07 updates" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140833
<albert24> I agree, I was not amused either
<jermes> albert23, i can understand it but i dont like it
<jermes> albert23, but then again isnt it just a single line in a file
<albert24> Yep, I removed the blacklist line in /usr/bin/compiz
<d4rkmonkey> thanks albert23
<baastrup> http://pastebin.com/m3f8e0ab1
<d4rkmonkey> gah, I'm too lazy to edit the file now... I'll just wait for an update to fix this... it'll happen eventually...
<baastrup> jermes, the computer freezes
<baastrup> I had to reboot
<scizzo-> d4rkmonkey: if it is blacklisted I think it will take a long time
<baastrup> is there anywhere where I can upload a screenshot so you can see how my screen looks?
<d4rkmonkey> scizzo- well, it was working before the updates... so its not like its completely broken... and I'm not in *that* much of a rush to have compiz-fusion working.
<baastrup> jermes, ?
<scizzo-> baastrup: that is a really messy xorg.conf file
<baastrup> jermes, maybe I should just make a bug report
<scizzo-> you have so many modes in the config mate
<scizzo-> if I was you I would move the xorg.conf file to a backup and then do a: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<baastrup> scizzo-, displayconfig-gtk made it
<scizzo-> http://pastebin.com/d2aae5b58
<scizzo-> that is my xorg.conf
<scizzo-> its also messy but still
<gnomefreak> anyone remember what coonfig file to edit the dpi for system? i thought it was xorg.conf but seems not to be
<unggnu> hi all
<baastrup> scizzo-, I think there are 2 bugs, 1 restricted manager installs the run glx driver, it installs nvidia-glx insted of nvidia-glx-legacy
<unggnu> Can anyone confirm this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/141063 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141063 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "experimental Intel driver freezes system on video play after suspend" [Undecided,New] 
<baastrup> scizzo-, 2. displayconfig mess up the xorg
<gnomefreak> unggnu: you might be better off asking in #ubuntu-bugs
<scizzo-> baastrup: well try to run a new config
<albert24> unggnu: I can't..... My system becomes read-only after resume from suspend -(
<unggnu> gnomefreak, Thanks, but it is only a Gutsy problem afaik
<gnomefreak> unggnu: i know the problem
<unggnu> Or at least only Gutsy has a for me working intel driver.
<gnomefreak> unggnu: the people in -bugs will be more helpful sinc ethe bug is already filed
<unggnu> albert24, strange :)
<gnomefreak> unggnu: and yes there is a problem with the intel i810 drivers
<unggnu> gnomefreak, There was already a bug report? I haven't found anyone.
<gnomefreak> not just your problem
<unggnu> gnomefreak, No, the new experimental driver, i810 works fine for me.
<gnomefreak> unggnu: there are a bunch of intel problems in gutsy
<unggnu> gnomefreak, you are right, sadly
<gnomefreak> since when do we package the experimental drivers
<unggnu> I haven't expected that Intel driver are that experimental
<gnomefreak> unggnu: i know i am i see the bugs all day long
<albert24> gnomefreak: Actually, I am quite happy with this experimental driver
<unggnu> gnomefreak, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/135141
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135141 in xorg "Gutsy: Intel should be preferred over 810" [High,Fix released] 
<gnomefreak> what makes everyone think its experimental?
<unggnu> gnomefreak, It is the name in displayconfig-gtk
<gnomefreak> i seee nowhere does it say its unstable or experimental
<gnomefreak> ah ok
* gnomefreak now has to wonder why
<gnomefreak> brb goees to look
<gnomefreak> btw but 135141 is because the xserver-xorg-video-intel includes the 810- and many more
<unggnu> And experimental is logical since I have two hard crash bugs since I use the new INtel driver.
<unggnu> This one posted and the one after switching mode.
<unggnu> But new driver has many advantages, it is not so easy :)
<gnomefreak> unggnu: when they moved to it it sccrewed up alot im thinking because it doesnt know what driver to use atm this could be a Xorg bug more so than driver bug
<baastrup> hmm stange
<unggnu> It would be great if someone with current Gutsy and an Intel graphic card could check it.
<knix> I do
<knix> -currnet and 945gm
<knix> What am I testing?
<unggnu> knix, Do you use the new INtel driver or i810?
<knix> i810
<aguitel>  anyone work with chipset Realtec 818x ?
<knix> unggnu: I have never tried intel
<unggnu> knix, New intel driver is needed and this is the bug report/description https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/141063 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141063 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "experimental Intel driver freezes system on video play after suspend" [Undecided,New] 
<unggnu> knix, Intel has some big advantages with resolution like widescreen and xv works fine in latest Gutsy.
<knix> What's the intel driver called?
<knix> I have it installed
<unggnu> knix, intel :)
<knix> I just have i810 in my config
<knix> haha ok
<knix> Is this new?
<unggnu> the name, yes
<unggnu> In Feisty i810 was replaced through the new intel driver and vice versa.
<knix> oh
<knix> I must have missed that :D
<unggnu> knix, Btw. does your suspend work fine?
<knix> no.
<knix> THe display doesn't come back
<unggnu> knix, Than you can't test this :)
<knix> It's quite annoying
<unggnu> knix, but maybe with the new intel driver it works
<knix> I'll try
<unggnu> I have read something somewhere :)
<unggnu> knix, many thanks
<knix> I get like 300fps more in glxgears though!
<knix> :D
<knix> 980ish -> 1270
<unggnu> knix, With new intel driver?
<knix> yea
<unggnu> Do you use a textirc?
<knix> yes
<unggnu> not bad
<knix> irssi
<unggnu> yes, forgot the name
<knix> it may be more
<knix> my cpu is getting hammered by nautilus for some reason
<knix> I don't even use nautilus
<knix> even as a desktop
<unggnu> knix, This sometimes happen with video thumbs afaik
<HenrikDK> Q: how can I see why my firefox keeps crashing on startup ?what is the best way to debug ?
<knix> hmm, I think it's this new trackerd
<unggnu> HenrikDK, check /var/crash for firefox entries
<unggnu> HenrikDK, btw. rename .mozilla to get a new profile
<unggnu> knix, Does suspend work?
<knix> checking now
<knix> nm on the fps
<knix> trackerd was hammering the cpu, so it went to a higher clock speed
<knix> and glxgears ran faster
<aguitel>  anyone have problem with chipset Realtec 818x ?
<knix> display still doesn't come back after a suspend
<HenrikDK> unggnu, there is nothing in that folder
<unggnu> HenrikDK, start Firefox in console to see the output
<knix> So why should I be using intel vs i810?
<unggnu> maybe it is not writeable
<davmor2> Strange request.  With evolutions new mail notifier is there a way to make evolution run in the background with just the icon for access?  In a similar manner to checkgmail.
<knix> is i810 dead?
<knix> davmor2: I think evo is always running
<ConstyXIV> what is with the "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" message after every apt-get now?
<unggnu> knix, No, but i810 has problems with uncommon resolutions
<knix> Like what?
<unggnu> or widescreen, not tht uncommon anymore
<unggnu> 1650x1080
<knix> I'm using it at 1440x900
<knix> I have to use 915resolution
<unggnu> knix, i810 doesn't work very well with external screen
<unggnu> knix, I know it works, but often not out of the box.
<knix> I use an external monitor at 1680x1050
<unggnu> knix, intel support xrandr 1.2
<knix> it doesn't work out of the box
<knix> ok, I'll use Intel then:D
<unggnu> knix, Never got this to work with 1680x1050. How do you got it?
<davmor2> knix: i810 sucks for resolution.  the new intel driver has full support for randr all the nice stuff to change graphics and stuff
<knix> i810 works fine
<knix> You just need to set the resolution
<knix> I just added 1680x1050 and 1440x900 w/ 915resolution
<unggnu> knix, doesn't help for me
<davmor2> knix: yes but this is automatic with the intel driver
<unggnu> But the funny thing is that 1366x768 work fine without 915resolution :)
<knix> davmor2: excellent
<unggnu> knix, with i810driver
<knix> haha
<unggnu> knix, Does suspend work?
<knix> not on mine :(
<knix> unggnu: no
<knix> I mean, it works
<knix> I suspend and resume just fine
<knix> But my display never turns on :D
<unggnu> knix, check /etc/default/acpi-support
<Instabin> When i launch open arena all i get is a black screen
<Instabin> same thing with chromium
<davmor2> knix: You can also use the new RandR graphics config tool on intel but it doesn't work well with i810
<HenrikDK> unggnu, I tried that... doing it as root then the firefox process just sleeps while allocating 370 kb
<davmor2> so you can set different res's for external stuff etc
<knix> I don't even know where this new fancy display config tool is
<HenrikDK> but I don't get a window or something
<knix> I saw it in some article covering Gutsy
<knix> And I was like 'Hey, how come I don't have that'
<unggnu> HenrikDK, root isn't needed. So you got no console output?
<unggnu> Anyone else who could test the new intel graphic driver after suspend?
<HenrikDK> unggnu, just trying root to see if it was corrupt profile data in my user dir... runing as user it does: present my with the strat new seesion or restore... I press strat new.  console is now freed/ended but the firefox proccces is still there sleeping
<HenrikDK> no console output whatsoever
<VousDeux> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<unggnu> HenrikDK, maybe firefox installation is corrupted
<VousDeux> !troubleshooting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troubleshooting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<davmor2> unggnu: no my intel chip seems to screw up the display when I use the Intel driver :(
<unggnu> davmor2, grey blocks?
<unggnu> *gray
<aguitel>  anyone have problem with chipset Realtec 818x ?
<VousDeux> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<unggnu> funny
<davmor2> unggnu: no 1 inch title bars and worse
<VousDeux> hehe
<VousDeux> !syslog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<davmor2> check out bug 134284 and check out the screenshot
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134284 in xorg "The X intel driver is not functioning correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134284
<unggnu> davmor2, looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8783569/SSA43053.AVI ?
<davmor2> unggnu: no
<davmor2> unggnu: check out the above
<Nookie^> has anyone managed to get ati working with dual screens using that new manager?
<VousDeux> !index
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about index - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unggnu> davmor2, looks cool with the hug W :)
<unggnu> davmor2, This is no bug, it is a feature, new apple look :-D
<davmor2> unggnu: Trust me in xubuntu and kubuntu it is far worse
<albert24> davmor2: I only got that during installation
<albert24> seems related to using framebuffer
<davmor2> albert24: did you use alternative?
<albert24> yes
<HenrikDK> unggnu, I think I found it... it appears to be a displaymanager-gtk issue... it has set my screen very wide and dual monitor...manually changing that and a reboot fixed it... stilll windoering why the firefox window wasn't listed in the "precess" bar at the bottom
<davmor2> yes with alternative I got the bad bar but after that I still got the big title bars
<wcham> How can I get fusion-icon in gutsy?
<unggnu> displayconfig-gtk makes my xorg unusable. It shows the correct resolution in gui but saves 640x480 and a similar modeline in xorg.conf
<albert24> davmor2: for me it was fine after the installation completed
<albert24> davmor2: can you check with lsmod | grep fb if you have framebuffer modules loaded?
<HenrikDK> unggnu, I used displayconfig to save 2 presents it switches between, and then I manually edited the config of those presets.
<unggnu> HenrikDK, Does it work?
<unggnu> xorg.conf looks so awful afterwards
<HenrikDK> unggnu actually I made a working xorg.conf for each of the two scenarios (standalone and docked with dual screen), and then overwrote the presets in /var/lib/displayconfig-gtk/locations
<HenrikDK> unggnu, most of the time.. It appear to pick the right preset the most of the time... dunno why it thought my screen was 2048px wide now though
<unggnu> knix, Do you have played a bit with the values in acpi-support or checked tuxmobil.org for workarounds?
<knix> no
<knix> Because this is a recent problem
<knix> Everything worked until a dist-upgrade a couple days ago
<davmor2> albert24: no idea but I'm not work at that machine at the moment however I know that there has been a lot of work to try and solve the problem. I have done some work with Bryce to resolve the situation.
<albert24> davmor2: You could try and start your system with boot option fb=false. Then try to use the intel driver. That works for me in the installer.
<davmor2> albert24: I will probably use it next when I iso test for the beta.  My laptop is the only 32bit machine I have
<davmor2> albert24: Yes that stopped the line break up for me but it didn't stop the huge title bar that issue only went away when I changed driver
<benh> hi folks !
<benh> something weirdo's going on with gutsy's initrd on this powerbook
<benh> it doesn't seem to load the modules and then waits forever for a root
<albert24> I see. I have never had that title bar problem, but I have 965, not 945
<benh> boots fine with the old kernel+initrd
<benh> the initrd itself seems to contain all the appropriate modules, but that's a quick look based on it's size, I'll have to crack it open to verify
<benh> if nobody has any idea about what's wrong, then I'll dig myself this week-end
<ed1t> when is the release date for gutsy gibbon?
<davmor2> albert24: it turns out that it is a 950 and is not recognised correctly.  full spec is here http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00797501&lc=en&cc=uk&dlc=en&product=3318980&rule=39074&lang=en
<tormod> ed1t: see topic
<davmor2> myself and bryce think that maybe what is causing the problem
<gnomefreak> albert24: davmor2 lot of issues with intel drivers atm with them not being recognized correctly
<albert24> davmor2: check this, you do have 945  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#GMA_950
<albert24> just like my graphics is x3100
<gnomefreak> and to think intel was the safe choice :)
<d4rkmonkey> GAH!
<albert24> gnomefreak: except for the installation, I don't have any problem with Intel. Running Compiz and even movies go fine
<d4rkmonkey> Nautilus keeps on adding Music, Pictures, Videos, and Desktop to my places, even though I delte them every time. How can I delete that?
<gnomefreak> albert24: lots of bugs on intel drivers atm atleast from what ive seen
<d4rkmonkey> *stop that
<d4rkmonkey> *delete
<gnomefreak> d4rkmonkey: gconfig-editor should have setting
<d4rkmonkey> gnomefreak ok.
<gnomefreak> d4rkmonkey: problem is that with each gnome upate it might reset itself
<gnomefreak> *might*
<gnomefreak> i kind of like having a couple of them it saves me from making them
<d4rkmonkey> gnomefreak arg... I think it did actually start after recent update... is gconfig-editor gconf or something like that?
<davmor2> gnomefreak: :)
<d4rkmonkey> gnomefreak errr... geconf-editor?
<gnomefreak> d4rkmonkey: gconfig-editor iirc
<d4rkmonkey> gnomefreak gconfig-editor doesn't work... there is a gconf-editor though, and I''ll assume thats it.
<gnomefreak> but dont qoute me on that i havent had to run it since dapper/edgy
<gnomefreak> d4rkmonkey: thats it
<gnomefreak> sorry
<davmor2> gconf-editor
<d4rkmonkey> gnomefreak no problem
<kal> glade 3.4 is out... will it be part of gutsy ? :)
<d4rkmonkey> Also, the "Quit..." applet on my panel looks like a retarded running green guy, was that because of recent updates? its on the same theme as it was before.
<IntuitiveNipple> d4rkmonkey: Thats part of the gnome-icon-theme update
<davmor2> d4rkmonkey: It is built into the ubuntu desktop meta package I think so any time that package gets updated the folder will be back sorry.
<d4rkmonkey> IntuitiveNipple any idea how I can change it back to the power button? because I hate the green guy.
<d4rkmonkey> davmor2 ok.
<IntuitiveNipple> d4rkmonkey: downgrade to the previous version of gnome-icon-theme
<d4rkmonkey> IntuitiveNipple no other way? arg...
<IntuitiveNipple> Several of the icons have changed, I noticed (Synaptics is one)
<Instabin> my dvd drive is not mounting disk when i insert them
<d4rkmonkey> IntuitiveNipple the power one is the only one that bugs me...
<d4rkmonkey> Instabin what does it say about your drive when you run lshw ?
<davmor2> d4rkmonkey: It'll change with the next batch of updates
<IntuitiveNipple> d4rkmonkey: Change the icons in /usr/share/icons/gnome/*/actions/*system-log-out.*
<d4rkmonkey> IntuitiveNipple gah... too much work, whatever.
<Instabin> d4rkmonkey: it syas logical name /dev/hdc
<IntuitiveNipple> lazy bleeder :)
<d4rkmonkey> Instabin try manually mounting /dev/hdc ? atleast then you can see if its atleast properly reading disks?
<Instabin> d4rkmonkey: yes that works why is auto mount not working?
<d4rkmonkey> Instabin I'm not sure... do USB drives and that kind of thing auto mount properly?
<IntuitiveNipple> d4rkmonkey: The other gnome-icon-theme packages are here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-icon-theme/
<d4rkmonkey> Instabin but, I like the new icons... except for the power button lol
<Instabin> d4rkmonkey: yea my usb drive wont auto mount either
<albert24> d4rkmonkey: the log-out icon will be reversed in next update: Revert usage of new icon name for logout: it breaks some icon themes.
<davmor2> Instabin; What type of disc is it?
<d4rkmonkey> albert23 mk...
<d4rkmonkey> Instabin maybe it got turned off or something? If nothing will auto mount, its not an issue with an optical drive.. I don't know much about auto-mounting, I just know it works for me, I'm sorry I can't help you more.
<davmor2> instabin: what type of disc is it? audio/dvd or data
<IntuitiveNipple> Instabin: System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<Instabin> data dvd
<Instabin> davmor2
<Instabin> when i go to removable drives and media it says the hald servis is not running
<davmor2> should show up then.
<Instabin> davmor2: when i go to removable drives and media it says the hald servis is not running
<Fracture> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.11+2.6.22.3-11.3 (gutsy), package size 4870 kB, installed size 14800 kB
<davmor2> that would explain it then
<ShackJack> Hi all - lately both of my Gutsy installs aren't auto-mounting USB drives -- everything is in ordered in Removable drives/media... hald is running, etc... anything I should check?
<ShackJack> (Because it's happening on two fresh gutsy installs on different computers I'm inclined to think it's an issue with the distro - or an amazing coincidence ;))
<ReL1K> ah shit....theres some compiz and xorg updates
<ReL1K> anyone having problems with it?
<ShackJack> ReL1K: Not me - new nvidia-glx restricted modules update fixed my driver - yay!
<ShackJack> (and watch your mouth :))
<ReL1K> will do, but its irc
<ReL1K> not aol :)
<davmor2> ShackJack: Instabin: Working here perfectly so I think it might be your end.
<ShackJack> davmor2: Yeah, it's a little strange it would happen on two computers with fresh install... and no tweaks to settings, services, etc...
<IntuitiveNipple> ShackJack: Automount is working fine for me, on 64-bit
<ShackJack> ReL1K: I take it back - I didn't get those compiz updates yet - they *just* came in... I'll be "gutsy" and try 'em though...
<davmor2> ShackJack: what tribe version is it
<ShackJack> davmor2: Tribe 5 - plus updates... Was working a couple days ago, then stopped...
<ReL1K> oh boy, im in mid update atm
<davmor2> I have tribe 6 plus updates and it is running fine
<ShackJack> lsusb seems to see 'em - though not on my notebook... I have external USB HD that I have an entry for in fstab, but drive doesn't appear - though I can get to at /media/MounPoint
<ShackJack> davmor2: I think tribe 5 + updates = tribe 6 ;)
<ReL1K> hmmm theres a tribe 6?
<ShackJack> ReL1K: tribe 6= bugfixes...
<davmor2> ShackJack: nearly beta freeze technically :P
<mon^rch> indeed... tribe 6?
<ShackJack> davmor2: Yeah, that too...
<ReL1K> theres no official tribe release
<ReL1K> 6
<IntuitiveNipple> ReL1K: The daily builds
<ReL1K> just bugfixes as shack said
<ShackJack> Can anyone point me to some troubleshooting info re: Auto mounting of USB in GNOME... looked around in Ubuntu community docs and googled about a bit, but nothing useful yet...
<ReL1K> restarting X, lets pray compiz still works
<davmor2> ShackJack: I'm part of the iso testing team we had to check the bug status so tribe 6 + updates for me then :)
<VousDeux> does anyone know if there is a generic touchpad driver that might work better than the 'synaptics' driver?
<ShackJack> davmor2: Well, tell 'em there's a bug in the automount :)
<VousDeux> !touchpad
<ShackJack> (I keed I keed)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tormod> ShackJack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<IntuitiveNipple> ShackJack: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<ShackJack> tormod: Thanks - I don't think I saw that one :)
<ShackJack> IntuitiveNipple: I assumed the updates on the pre-release versions brought you up to the daily images?
<IntuitiveNipple> VousDeux: driver for...? xorg ?
<ReL1K> great latest update broke compiz again :P
<VousDeux> oh, yes...xorg...thanks
<ReL1K> afk figuring it out again
<ShackJack> ReL1K: Aaack really... what's wrong with it?
<ReL1K> not loading
<IntuitiveNipple> ShackJack: sort-of yes... the dailies installed fresh avoid any left-over settings of older packages that can affect results in some circumstances though
<ReL1K> hangon
<ShackJack> IntuitiveNipple: Hmmm... O.K. Like I said - strange that there is the automount issue on two machines... but anything can happen in computerland, I guess... Wish I were better at troubleshooting...
<davmor2> ShackJack: goto gconf-editor under desktop/gnome/Volume_Manager check through the autoplays
<Fracture> !info virtualbox
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in gutsy
<ShackJack> davmor2: Yep those are already checked ... Or do you mean toggle?
<davmor2> Fracture: you need to install Virtualbox from innotek website
<ShackJack> Fracture: YOu can you the feisty repo of virtualbox on gutsy - works fine...
<davmor2> ShackJack: is auto-mount drives checked?
<Fracture> ShackJack, davmor2:  taa, I have the innotek repo setup for fiesty, and was just curious what the deal was for gutsy
<ShackJack> davmor2: Yes it is - I wasn't sure if you were asking me to toggle or something...
<davmor2> no
<ShackJack> Fracture: Their feisty repo works flawlessly with my gutsy...
<davmor2> ShackJack: what does autoopen line read as
<Fracture> ShackJack: excellent
<IntuitiveNipple> ShackJack: first thing I'd check is problems with fstab, second I'd look at the Udev rules (checking the logs carefully when attaching devices, and the udev scripts)
<ReL1K> anyone know where the latest bug tracker is for the intel and compiz issues? found i tearlier, fix worked
<ShackJack> davmor2: autoopen is not checked and autoopen_path is .autoopen:autoopen
<davmor2> no idea then
<d4rkmonkey> arg, I want the new artwork! package isn't ready for install or something, but it shows up in update-manager
<ShackJack> IntuitiveNipple: Will check it out - I don't think fstab lists anything specific pertaining to USB devices... I have a manual entry to mount a USB ext HD - which shows as mounted in "mount" but not as a drive on Desktop on Computer...
<VousDeux> I guess I'm gonna try this qsynaptics...I'm getting nowhere otherwise.
<ReL1K> https://launchpad.net/bugs/140833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140833 in compiz "Gutsy compiz won't enable on intel 965 laptop after 9/18/07 updates" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<ShackJack> IntuitiveNipple: Oh wait, I think I might see the problem - entry made for vbox to be able to mount the USB stuff might be interfering:  none     /proc/bus/usb   usbfs   devgid=1001,devmode=666         0       0
<ShackJack> 
<IntuitiveNipple> ShackJack: :p
<IntuitiveNipple> computers would be fine without users :D
<ShackJack> IntuitiveNipple: How do suggest I alter? Just add devgid=1000 in addition?
<IntuitiveNipple> First off, try commenting that out and see if it solves the issue, then if it does, find a workaround that allows both to co-exist
<ShackJack> IntuitiveNipple: O.K. THanks -- fstab didn't occur to me off the bat... Was following a suggest to get VBox to be able to mount host USB devices...
<IntuitiveNipple> It's amazing how the smallest config changes can have large knock-on effects
<ShackJack> Vbox works great, at any rate - even on my P4 2,4 GHZ...  I have a little icon for Windows which launches it with one click...
<ShackJack> O.K. Logging out - brb :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I just wrote a tool to enable hardware VT on this Vaio/Phoenix BIOS laptop that doesn't allow user to enable VT, and now I'm using kvm/qemu and it is very good
<larsemil> i have problems with the ati driver after todats update
<larsemil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3393336#post3393336
<benh> hrm... X is busted too
<HenrikDK> How do i get terminal based programs to use gnome proxy settings when I have a proxy.pac file (automatic config url) ?
<benh> console switch to console works, back to X , it locks up
<petal> since my upgrade to gutsy, both hibernate & suspend are broken. Worked in Feisty. Is it worth it to try and debug or should I just wait until it magically fixes itself by an incoming update?
<benh> and cursor has busted endianness it seems
<benh> hrm... more work for me debugging all of that next week it seems
<larsemil> petal: you did apt update? that solved it for me after fresh install
<petal> larsemil: I'm on my fourth dist-upgrade now - No fresh install for more than 2 years! ;)
<Drizzt321> I just did a recent update running gutsy, and for some reason my synaptics track pad no longer does the scrolling. Did something break?
<contrast83> Is anyone having trouble running Compiz? It was working fine; I just updated and rebooted and now it won't start.
<larsemil> petal: haha then its about time. >P
<larsemil> Drizzt321: system > settings> mouse
<larsemil> contrast83: yes me. its seems to be something with the ati driver
<Drizzt321> larsemil: ahhh..ok. thanks. I'm used to doing that setup manually.
<larsemil> Drizzt321: well thats new. :P
<Drizzt321> lol
<Drizzt321> ok
<d4rkmonkey> what is the current version of gnome in the updates?
<Drizzt321> I also noticed that qsynaptics/gsynaptics don't work because the driver isn't loaded/Xorg config isn't setup properly
<larsemil> d4rkmonkey: 2.20
<d4rkmonkey> larsemil k, just checking. Thanks
<contrast83> larsemil: That was recently updated?
<contrast83> e.g., within the past day?
<petal> larsemil: Damn, I just upgraded this afternoon & now there are more than 60MBs of updates again...
<petal> larsemil: I'll have a look if it works afterwards...
<ReL1K> fixed compiz, had to edit my /usr/bin/compiz config file and comment out the T= # intel965
<Drizzt321> heh, yea, tell me about it petal
<albert24> contrast83: Compiz on intel was switched of yesterday. What graphics do you have?
<contrast83> albert24: ATI Radeon M6 Mobility
<ReL1K> contrast83: been having a lot of issues with compiz and intel
<SpudDogg> I have a major problem:  I had an IDE drive in my desktop dual-booting Ubuntu Feisty/Winblows.  Now, I installed a SATA drive and tried to install gutsy to it.  I keep getting grub error 17"Cannot mount selected partition".  Please help!
<SpudDogg> I'm running BOTH drives, by the way
<ReL1K> contrast83:  to get it to work i nano'd /usr/bin/compiz and commented out the T= line that has the # Intel 965 comment in the row
<larsemil> contrast83: yes and i have also a ati radeon card.
<albert24> contrast83: as far as I know, compiz on ATI was switched of earlier
<Drizzt321> SpudDogg: most likely it means that the order in which the devices were enumerated has changed
<Drizzt321> SpudDogg: basically, was the ide drive being mounted has an hd, or an sd device?
<contrast83> Sorry, switched?
<SpudDogg> Drizzt321, well, I can't even boot from either HDD now
<Drizzt321> SpudDogg: right
<larsemil> albert24: it was just for 24 hours
<SpudDogg> grub gives me the error and hangs...no menu
<larsemil> contrast83: hmm new packages again. will download and try
<Drizzt321> yea, thats because grub is trying to pull from a wrong disk/partition
<ReL1K> new package i just tried broke compiz
<ReL1K> on intel
<Drizzt321> SpudDogg: its the order in which your disks are being detected and enumerated
<SpudDogg> Drizzt321, how do i go about changing that?
<Drizzt321> SpudDogg: try pulling off the sata disk, it should boot then
<Drizzt321> SpudDogg: then check what device the ide drive is set as
<SpudDogg> Drizzt321, i tried that, then i get grub error 21
<Drizzt321> oh
<albert24> larsemil: changelog says ATI was blacklisted 13 Sept.
<Drizzt321> hrm
<Drizzt321> I'm kind of stumped them :( sorry
<SpudDogg> Drizzt321,  could it be that i have 2 installs, both with /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<larsemil> albert24: ok. well i removed the blacklist manually and did not bother putting it back. read on the forums that it was just one day thingy so i might be wrong
<Drizzt321> SpudDogg: possible, but if only 1 drive is in, I doubt it
<SpudDogg> Drizzt321, also, do you know how to look at/edit the mbr on hd0?
<Drizzt321> SpudDogg: ah...using the grub-install script/program
<Drizzt321> SpudDogg: otherwise, I wouldn't dare manipulating it byte by byte
<SpudDogg> Drizzt321, arrrgh that program.  everything i try gives me the error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<Drizzt321> oy
<SpudDogg> Drizzt321, but i can mount and use both drives just fine via live cd
<Drizzt321> do both drives have a /boot?
<larsemil> contrast83: no luck there
<SpudDogg> Drizzt321, yea, they do...
<Drizzt321> thats good
<Drizzt321> ok, what you probably need to do is chroot to one of the drives
<Drizzt321> and run the installer from there
<Drizzt321> so it'll be on the right drive
<SpudDogg> ahh, yes
<SpudDogg> just one thing:  how do i do that...never done it
<hjmills> SpudDogg, I get that error when the mtab isnt right - if you are inside a chroot then grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
<contrast83> larsemil: i'm about to downgrade to the old ati driver, i'm pretty sure that's the problem...
<contrast83> i should just need to restart x after doing that, right?
<contrast83> i.e., not reboot
<hjmills> SpudDogg, chroot into the drive, use that command to make the mtab then sudo grub-install /dev/hda (or whatever) should work
<larsemil> contrast83: could also be the new x that came
<larsemil> but you go ahead and try and tell me later
<SpudDogg> hjmills, what's the command to chroot though?
<larsemil> contrast83: yes only X
<contrast83> cool, brb
<larsemil> SpudDogg: chroot
<SpudDogg> i know 'chroot' but can you give me an example?
<hjmills> SpudDogg, chroot <path/to/new/root> </path/to/shell>
<hjmills> SpudDogg, e.g. chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash
<larsemil> sudo chroot /media/disk /bin/bash
<hjmills> SpudDogg, as root
<SpudDogg> ahh, thanks
<hjmills> SpudDogg, pure luck i saw it when I came to close xchat - good luck :)
<SpudDogg> thanks, but i get the same error
<hjmills> SpudDogg, even after using "grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab" as root?
<SpudDogg> hjmills, Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<hjmills> SpudDogg, thats how I did it when I debootstrapped a system and that was the error I was getting
<SpudDogg> hjmills, sorry, the error is grep: /proc/mounts: No such file or directory
<contrast83> larsemil: That got it for me. I had to download the driver from here (Synaptic wasn't recognizing it as a seperately available version) - http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati/xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.6.193-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<hjmills> SpudDogg, are you using sudo or root for this?
<SpudDogg> sudo
<ShackJack> ReL1K: Compiz update broke my eye-candy too :P
<contrast83> ShackJack: What card?
<larsemil> ShackJack: ati driver is not working.
<hjmills> SpudDogg, ahh, sorry, exit the chroot (command = exit) and mount proc (command = mount -t proc none /mnt/ubuntu/proc) and dev (Command = mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev) assuming /mnt/ubuntu is where you mounted the drive
<larsemil> brb will try now then
<ShackJack> contrast83: Nvidia 7800GS... Driver's fine - not compiz :)
<contrast83> Oh ok. I compile CF from GIT, it's working fine on my other comp (nVidia 7600 GS)
<ShackJack> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks for tip on fstab, but alas, no change - thought for sure that was it... Will try some other troubleshooting...
<hjmills> SpudDogg, then re enter the chroot with the same command as before and re do the grep -v rootfs line to make the mtab then grub-install
<larsemil> contrast83: that solved it for me as well
<SpudDogg> hjmills, arrgh.  the dev command gives mount: can't find /mnt/old/dev in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<contrast83> larsemil: Cool
<hjmills> SpudDogg, where is the drive mounted? /mnt/old?
<SpudDogg> correct
<SpudDogg> hjmills, correct
<hjmills> SpudDogg, then use sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/old/dev
<SpudDogg> hjmills, ok, that worked. now for the chroot
<hjmills> SpudDogg, good
<ReL1K> https://launchpad.net/bugs/140833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140833 in compiz "Gutsy compiz won't enable on intel 965 laptop after 9/18/07 updates" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<SpudDogg> hjmills, ok, it says it ran ok.  think that was it?  should i reboot now?
<hjmills> SpudDogg, what ran ok?
<hjmills> SpudDogg, what drives are there in the pc and what command did you run to do what?
<SpudDogg> hjmills, sudo grub-install /dev/hda gave this:  Installation finished. No error reported.
<SpudDogg> This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.
<SpudDogg> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<SpudDogg> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<SpudDogg> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<SpudDogg> (hd1)   /dev/sda
<SpudDogg> oops, too many lines...sorry all
<hjmills> SpudDogg, and you are installing to an ide drive?
<SpudDogg> hjmills, i have feisty on an ide drive, and im trying to get grub to boot my gutsy install on the SATA drive
* contrast83 runs sudo aptitude forbid-version xserver-xorg-video-ati=6.7.192-4ubuntu1
<contrast83> Do you all use aptitude or apt-get?
<hjmills> SpudDogg, is that as well as booting feisty on the ide?
<Pici> I prefer aptitude
<hjmills> contrast83, whichever I type first, normally apt-get
<SpudDogg> hjmills, yes.  i should tell you i also have an XP install on that IDE drive
<hjmills> SpudDogg, so you want to have 3 options in your boot menu, Feisty, Gutsy and XP?
<SpudDogg> hjmills, correct
<contrast83> I just started using aptitude yesterday. I'm already seeing some of its advantages.
<SpudDogg> hjmills, works or not, thank you very much for your time
<hjmills> SpudDogg, what os (feisty or gutsy) is on /mnt/old?
<SpudDogg> hjmills, feisty is /mnt/old
<hjmills> SpudDogg, ok, then run sudo grub-install /dev/hda from inside the chroot (if you have done this then thats fine)
<SpudDogg> hjmills, yea, i did that.  should i do it again or reboot now?
<hjmills> SpudDogg, then can you pastebin the /boot/grub/menu.lst file from inside the chroot (or the one in /mnt/old/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<hjmills> SpudDogg, no need to repeat
<hjmills> SpudDogg, you need to do more before you repeat
<SpudDogg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hjmills> SpudDogg, can you also pastebin the output from sudo fdisk -l
<contrast83> Well, I'm out. Peace, y'all.
<hjmills> contrast83, ciao
<VousDeux> Okay, that didn't help. I tried qsynaptics and using the xfree86 driver. In both cases it still tells me that shared memory is inaccessible.
<SpudDogg> hjmills, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37955/
<hjmills> SpudDogg, thanks
<SpudDogg> hjmills, no, thank you
<larsemil> whats the name for the obex with gui?
<larsemil> gnome-bluetooth. :P
<hjmills> SpudDogg, can you double check the menu.lst file - I didnt get the end of some of the lines
<SpudDogg> hjmills, sure, i just selected some of it...i'll post the entire thing
<Shapeshifter>  My dear people, how it is possible to add a custom menu to the gnome panel. I can't beleive that this isn't actually a standart feature included in the "add to panel" items. It's so obvious!!! Is there a downloadable "plugin" that will do that? I tried google but I don't get any answers. I just want a button to click on and then an empty menu where I can put stuff in. And not like that sticky drawer thingy that sticks to the sc
<hjmills> SpudDogg, thanks
<SpudDogg> hjmills, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37956/
<SpudDogg> hjmills, would this be easier for you if you could just ssh in to my computer?  don't worry there are some passwords, but they're crap anyway
<hjmills> SpudDogg, if you have a static IP
<hjmills> SpudDogg, but I think I am almost done anyway
<hjmills> SpudDogg, you want to boot gutsy by default?
<SpudDogg> hjmills, it hasn't changed it like a year :)  ok, whichever way you think.  thanks again
<SpudDogg> hjmills, yea, i think so...gutsy by default is fine
<hjmills> SpudDogg, ok, now run the following command inside the chroot: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak
<hjmills> SpudDogg, then gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hjmills> SpudDogg, and just copy and paste this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37957/ in over the top as a replacement
<SpudDogg> hjmills, first command done, copying now
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-20
<hjmills> SpudDogg, great - that should be fine then, it will boot from feistys grub but give you a choice of your 3 diff operating systems (and memtest) booting gutsy by default
<hjmills> SpudDogg, be aware however that it will not update itself if you update the kernel in gutsy - you will need to manually edit that file and change the numbers
<SpudDogg> hjmills, ok, im going to reboot now.  if something doesn't work, will you be around long enough for me to log into this channel from my laptop?
<hjmills> SpudDogg, I will stay till half 12 (its 12.22 here)
<hjmills> SpudDogg, then I am off to bed
<SpudDogg> hjmills, ok, brb.  either way, thanks so much for the help
<hjmills> SpudDogg, sure
<SpudDogg> ok, i got the error 17 again
<SpudDogg> hjmills, i got the error 17 again...
<larson9999> is the upgrade today going to fix nvidia that was broken with the upgrade yesterday or the day before?
<hjmills> SpudDogg, ok, does it give you the menu?
<SpudDogg> hjmills, nope.  just halts with the error
<hjmills> SpudDogg, or is that before the menu, ok then, how did you get access before?
<SpudDogg> hjmills, via the liveCD
<hjmills> SpudDogg, ok, do that again and redo the grub install making sure to install feistys grub to the mbr (so use /dev/hda not /dev/hda5) using grub-install
<hjmills> SpudDogg, good luck, I hope it works, I will be here "tomorrow" (its today really I guess)
<hjmills> SpudDogg, In about 12 hours probably
<SpudDogg> hjmills, well, i'll never remember all those commands, and i cannot ask you for any more.  don't worry though.  i'll just set up the mbr on my SATA drive and not boot feisty or XP.  thanks for the help
<SpudDogg> hjmills, thanks again for the help...you are truly a valuable member of the ubuntu community
<hjmills> SpudDogg, scroll back up the irc convo or check your logs for the commands?
<SpudDogg> hjmills, lol, cant.  i was on my desktop running from the livecd, now im on my laptop...rebooted desktop :(
<hjmills> SpudDogg, if you drop me an email (mail [ at]  hjmills [d0t]  co [do7]  uk) I will try and send a guide for it tomorrow
<SpudDogg> hjmills, nah, dont worry man.  thanks for all you've done
<hjmills> SpudDogg, good luck, if you get gutsy booting getting it to boot XP and feisty is trivial - you just add them into the menu.lst file
<SpudDogg> hjmills, cool.  thanks.  have a good night
<hjmills> SpudDogg, copy the entries from that pastbin i sent you (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37957/)
<hjmills> night all
<larson9999> well lets see if nvidia is working again
<VousDeux> hello: I seem to have the problem as described at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=583497
<VousDeux> is there an Ubuntu version of the suggested fix?
<mweichert> how is gutsy comin along? I'm just itching to try it and replace my feisty install
<mweichert> but don't want to unless I know that the transition to the official release will be smooth
<Jacob> mweichert: well... there is a beta coming soon... :D
<VousDeux> the general recommendation is not to install Gutsy on a production machine
<tanath> after updating today, i've lost my 1600x1200 resolution. :-(
<VousDeux> does anyone know what Ubuntu file would be equal to /etc/rc.d/modules?
<GlasstuX>  someone here with gutsy installed?
<GlasstuX>  i need the content of /etc/fonts
<GlasstuX>  i have replaced my original font configs with bad ones
<tanath> i have: conf.avail/  conf.d/  fonts.conf  fonts.dtd
<GlasstuX> tanath: all content of /etc/fonts?
<VousDeux> this is all that is in my /etc/fonts: conf.avail
<VousDeux> conf.d
<VousDeux> fonts.conf
<VousDeux> fonts.dtd
<GlasstuX> could you upload it?
<GlasstuX> on a oneklickhoster or so
<GlasstuX> or send per irc
<GlasstuX> make a rar or so?
<GlasstuX> would be really cool
<tanath> here is contents of /etc/fonts/fonts.conf: http://pastebin.ca/704010
<tanath> here is contents of /etc/fonts/fonts.dtd: http://pastebin.ca/704012
<CyD_> hello, do you know if vmware-server is available precompiled for gutsy ?
<VousDeux> oh, I didn't ask the right question. Can anyone tell me what file in Ubuntu would be the same as /etc/rc.d/rc.modules on Slackware?
<tanath> VousDeux, /etc/modules ?
<VousDeux> that one doesn't seem to match
<GlasstuX> tanath: ill try you default config...
<GlasstuX> tanath:thank you!
<tanath> np
<SpudDogg> anyone else have sound issues with gutsy?  my AC'97 is not working at all
<ruckc> in gutsy the new power management does screen brightness, the only problem i have with it is that when i dim my screen manually (because either lights are off or i just simplily want to change it, like 10 seconds or so later the brightness returns to its setting in power management, is there something i can do to stop this?
<ConstyXIV> is there a reason the splash screen and login/logout sounds have disappeared in gutsy?
<tanath> isn't there supposed to be a GUI for configuring X in gutsy?
<ConstyXIV> tanath: sys->admin->screens
<tanath> ConstyXIV, i don't have that
<tanath> ConstyXIV, not in the menu editor either
<ConstyXIV> tanath: it should be there, otherwise your install is fscked up in the bad way
<ConstyXIV> tanath: make sure the ubuntu-desktop package is installed, for one
<tanath> ConstyXIV, i use ubuntu-minimal. i don't want half the stuff in ubuntu-desktop. what's the package name?
<ConstyXIV> tanath: hold please...
<ConstyXIV> tanath: it's displayconfig-gtk
<tanath> thx
<tanath> ConstyXIV, i can choose 1600x1200 in the screens config, but not in Sys>Prefs>Screen resolution
<tanath> wait, now i can't anymore
<tanath> it won't stick. i can choose my res after i choose my monitor model, but i hit OK, and it doesn't stick
<tanath> i choose the exact model. it's listed, and says right on my monitor, but it won't accept it
<tanath> hunh, it seems to have the horizontal & vertical refresh rates switched
<nosrednaekim> try it as root?
<nosrednaekim> (IDK if thats default)
<tanath> it asks for the pass when you run it
<nosrednaekim> oh.. ok
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu user here......
<tanath> how do i turn off that stupid blue outline when resizing windows?
<tanath> i did it before... :-/
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to get different wallpapers for each desktop on my cube?
<ConstyXIV> tanath: go to ccsm, resize window, change resize mode to stretch
<ruckc> is there a way in gutsy to disable the power management auto adjust brightness?
<kiba> hello
<ruckc> also, power management's battery mode setting for brightness is not being abided by
<kiba> problem with browser's speed
<kiba> don't think the tweak with firefox is causing the problem
<Ahadiel> brb dinner
<linuxemacs> :p
<spasticteapot> I downloaded Sun Java 6 and Sun Java 6 JRE from the repository.
<spasticteapot> However, Frostwire will not work. It says I need Java JRE 1.5 or better.
<don_pucci> just did update on gutsy and lost scroll functionality on my touchpad...
<don_pucci> ibm thinkpad t42
<spasticteapot> Huh.
<don_pucci> what
<ConstyXIV> spasticteapot: down java 1.5, some things are picky
<ConstyXIV> don_pucci: sys->prefs->mouse->touchpad
<VousDeux> well, I submitted yet another bug report about this touch pad...it looks like it is just not being detected by the OS, so the driver is being unloaded.
<spasticteapot> Consty: Okay.
<VousDeux> which would explain why the shared memory would be inaccessible since it doesn't exist
<spasticteapot> Well, I should start sending in bugs.
<VousDeux> what seems odd to me is that the device does function in a very limited capacity...as in I can move the cursor around and click with pad and the buttons, but I just can't configure it
<spasticteapot> I think Ubuntu should start releasing major upgrades yearly.
<spasticteapot> Six months is insane!
<VousDeux> I just learned today that if you are going to submit a bug, you should have a look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<VousDeux> the way I see it, major releases are important for support of new hardware and features. If what you have is working well, it's not important to upgrade just because it was released.
<don_pucci> hey consty...why was it disabled?
<don_pucci> spastic...i agree
<don_pucci> seems that there are issues with simple tnings...for example...multiple users
<don_pucci> does not work well in ubu
<spasticteapot> Everyone's desperately trying to get the new stuff done, which means that some of the old stuff never gets fixed.
<don_pucci> i had to upgrade to gutsy so i could use my laptop like that
<don_pucci> im thinking of another distro until octover release
<RAOF> don_pucci: what issues in particular?  I *know* I've broken multiple-users + Xgl, but anything else?
<don_pucci> well..it would freeze on logout and sometimes touchpad freezes too
<VousDeux> I'm just trying to inject my needs into the bug reports so that maybe my hardware will be well supported by the release date
<DanaG> Ooh, the Mouse settings has a touchpad tab.
<DanaG> Boooh, it
<DanaG> ot
<DanaG> it's not very configurable.
<DanaG> I'll stick with gsynaptics.
<don_pucci> i quite like mandriva 2007 spring
<ubotu> Mandriva bug 2007 in Installation "Switching to alternate screens during install crashes X" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2007
<DanaG> Heh.
<Toma-> lol
<don_pucci> lol
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> !Debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<spasticteapot> I have a weird problem. Frostwire works...but I can't type anything in the data fields.
<Hydrarrghgen>  then it doesn't work does it? :)
<spasticteapot> Well, I can download things.
<Hydrarrghgen> you must have downloaded the version that is moralegally correct
<spasticteapot> I click the "what's new" button.
<spasticteapot> Hydrarrghgen: Funny.
<DanaG> Oh, and wtf?  My hard drive is acting as if laptop-mode were on.
<IntuitiveNipple> DanaG: thats power management for you :)
<DanaG> It's annoying on a 5400rpm drive.
<DanaG> Especially when on AC.
<IntuitiveNipple> I've not noticed it on A.C.
<spasticteapot> Funny...it works now.
<DanaG> Oh, and something recently broke brightness control, until I added 'options video no_automatic_changes=0' to /etc/modprobe.d/options
<DanaG> I just installed 3 weeks' worth of updates... time to reboot.
<DanaG> At least 100.14.19 fixes that lockup on compiz exit.
<spasticteapot> Okay, that's REALLY weird.
<spasticteapot> Now it won't work again.
<VousDeux> spasticteapot, maybe you have a sticky button on your keyboard...like ctrl or alt
<winbond> anyway to get gnash working with firefox?
<tanath> gparted says my sda1 has 11.1GB free, but df says i only have 3.8GB free
<_dan_> hello are there any known issues with upgrading atm?
<_dan_> "failsafe" and nvidia-glx-new completely messed yorg.conf
<maccam94> the daily built cd image is 718mb. does it actually burn that much data? my cds are 700mb...
<tanath> you can overburn
<maccam94> how much can that be done?
<tanath> not sure. not too much
* maccam94 has heard of overburn, but not for more than a couple megabytes
<tanath> hm, strangely, wikipedia doesn't say
<tanath> oh, up to 10% of the total disc capacity
<maccam94> oh
<maccam94> well, i'll hope the cd burner can handle it then...
<tanath> you on ubuntu now?
<tanath> k3b certainly will. brasero should. nautilus should too, but i'm not sure
<maccam94> yeah
<maccam94> i think i've got brasero on here
<tanath> k3b is the best
<SpudDogg> i have a question.  when gutsy is released, will i need to do a full reinstall, or will the upgrades take care of all the changes?
<maccam94> yeah, but i don't feel like installing kde deps, and having all those services running
<maccam94> wow, wtf just happened to everyone?
<maccam94> SpudDogg: upgrades should do it
<tanath> if you're up to date, you'll be running the latest release of gutsy
<maccam94> i did feisty that way
<tanath> maccam94, i think it's just one or two
<maccam94> netsplit?
<SpudDogg> maccam94, will i need to run dist-upgrade?  i suppose not?
<maccam94> running dist-upgrade isn't a big deal, i do it daily right now
<tanath> do that
<maccam94> idk if it actually makes a difference personally
<tanath> it'll make sure you're up-to-date
<maccam94> it's only if you change /etc/apt/sources.list
<maccam94> then it'll run an upgrade to the new release
<SpudDogg> so, you recommend to run update, upgrade and dist-upgrade daily?
<tanath> shouldn't be a problem if you've been upgrading all along though
<MikeB> anyones compiz stopped working after the latest updates
<tanath> no need to do upgrade if you're gonna do dist-upgrade right after
<SpudDogg> MikeB, let you know in a few minutes.  im sure it will after i install the ati 8.41 driver though
<maccam94> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<tanath> i temporarily lost my 1600x1200 resolution on upgrading today..
<tanath> restarting a couple times seems to have fixed it though
<maccam94> meh, i've got gnome-baker
<maccam94> i'll see how it goes
<tanath> MikeB, my compiz didn't run properly the first time, but i reran it and it's fine now
<tanath> gnome-baker is decent
<nephish> hey all, how do i force remove a troublesome package ?
<tanath> none of them compare to k3b though
<MikeB> tanath, no dice here
<tanath> broken?
<maccam94> tanath: heh, i hate kde, except for k3b and amarok
<maccam94> on gentoo i've got amarok compiled without kde, it's nice and fast
<tanath> maccam94, yeh, i prefer gnome, but use those
<maccam94> haven't looked at k3b
<tanath> and a one or two other apps
<tanath> k3b is the best
<tanath> and amarok
* maccam94 used to like e17, and then compiz came around
<tanath> MikeB, run it from a terminal to see the prob?
<tanath> MikeB, 'comiz --replace &'
<tanath> MikeB, 'compiz --replace &'
<maccam94> is there an icon, like fusion-icon?
* maccam94 hasn't had a computer running gutsy that's decent enough for compositing
<tanath> fusion-icon is it, though i don't think it's in the repos yet
<pwnguin> tell me the new compiz fixes the maximize window wobble
<MikeB> Comparing resolution (1680x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (512): Failed.
<tanath> maccam94, mine is ~3yrs old, and runs it just fine
<tanath> pwnguin, fixes? if you don't like it, turn it off
<maccam94> tanath: the computer running it right now is a zombie junk laptop. it's got a mobility radeon 7000 graphics chip, p4 1.8ghz ;-)
<pwnguin> tanath: its not a dont like
<pwnguin> its a "who could possibly like
<pwnguin> the whole window wobbles infintitely
<maccam94> it can't do fglrx, and it can't really do 3D with the OSS driver
<maccam94> lol
<tanath> oh, that
<tanath> pwnguin, yeh, i saw that. i use the put plugin to put it in the top left corner, and then it stops
<kalpik> pwnguin, yeah.. i get that too.. but only on the terminal window
<RAOF> MikeB: Woah!  What card/driver is that?
<tanath> same..
<tanath> yeh, the terminal won't maximze w/compiz anymore now either
<MikeB> RAOF, nvidia 7300 with the latest drivers
<kalpik> tanath, how do you do that? could you please guide me?
<tanath> not completely anyway. though it does with gtk-window-decorator
<RAOF> MikeB: You mean "nvidia-glx-new", I trust :)
<tanath> kalpik, the put thing?
<kalpik> yeah
<MikeB> RAOF, yes
<tanath> kalpik, run ccsm, enable the put plugin, then WIN+7(on num-pad)
<kalpik> tanath, it work with the terminal window na?
<RAOF> MikeB: File a bug.  That test is badly wrong.
<tanath> kalpik, put works on any window. whatever window has focus
<RAOF> MikeB: Your card/driver combination can do 4096x4096 textures.
<tanath> 7 is top-left, 9 is top-right, etc
<kalpik> tanath, not working here :(
<tanath> kalpik, you enabled the put plugin?
<kalpik> yes.
<MikeB> RAOF, thanks
<tanath> kalpik, you gotta hold the winkey, and press 7 on the numpad
<tanath> kalpik, the numbers over the letters won't work
<kalpik> ah! the numpad! lemme try again :P
<tanath> :P
<pwnguin> which button's the super button?
<nephish> how do i change my timezone ?
<tanath> kalpik, the numpad moves them around the screen
<kalpik> yeah.. works now.. but still it aint maximised completely!
<maccam94> pwnguin: windows key
<pwnguin> i think it's the windows key but
<tanath> kalpik, yeh, same. only with gterm though...
<maccam94> pwnguin: make sure you're using the left one if you have two
<tanath> kalpik, i think it's a bug
<pwnguin> my laptop seems to be set up wierd or something
<maccam94> it might be distinguished
<pwnguin> ive only got 1
<kalpik> ok.. anyone filed a bug?
<maccam94> pwnguin: laptop?
<tanath> pwnguin, i'm pretty sure it's the winkey
<pwnguin> its in the upper righthand corner ;)
<pwnguin> maccam94: yes
<maccam94> maybe it's not mapped correctly
<ruckc> is there a way in gutsy to disable the power management auto adjust brightness?
<ruckc> also, power management's battery mode setting for brightness is not being abided by
<tanath> i think the appkey on the right is called hyper
<pwnguin> i recall it working previously
<maccam94> hm
<pwnguin> its possible the mapping changed
<tanath> kalpik, the other thing you can do is turn off the snapping
<tanath> kalpik, so it doesn't try to stick to the edges at all
<kalpik> how do i disable snapping?
<tanath> there's a snapping plugin... but wobbly windows also provides that. check the options in there
<kalpik> i couldnt find the snapping plugin.. lemme see wobbly windows
<tanath> kalpik, type 'snap' in the filter
<kalpik> ohk.. snapping windows is already disabled
<desrt> is anyone else getting this strange bug (metacity) where the contents of the screen don't update until you move the mouse?
<kalpik> if i try to enable it, it disables wobbly windows
<tanath> kalpik, yeh, mine too, and i couldn't find what it is in wobbly windows that provides it (not that i can customize anyway)
<pwnguin> oh wwo
<pwnguin> keyboard's broke but
<kalpik> tanath, hmm..
<tanath> kalpik, but it did tell me that wobbly windows provides it too
<pwnguin> my tablet buttons have compiz bindings now
<tanath> kalpik, i suppose you could turn it off for now
<kalpik> tanath, naah.. it doesnt bug me that much! ill just not maximise the terminal untill it gets fixed :)
<tanath> :P
<tanath> you love your wobbles, eh? :P
<kalpik> sure do!
<kalpik> :D
<tanath> lol
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> when i press the windows key, i think it's hitting "Super L"
<tanath> pwnguin, there's keyboard shortcut configs provided by gnome, but compiz has it's own that can override them
<pwnguin> fun
<tanath> yeh, left super (some KBs have two)
<pwnguin> maybe it's to disinguish between l an r
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> this keyboard's all kinds of messed up, but it mostly works
<tanath> lol
<pwnguin> my favorite is how ` is right next to the spacebar
<tanath> well, looks like the letters are typing letters... that's good enough for most :P
<pwnguin> well, if you're gonna have compiz on by default
<pwnguin> what fun is it when half the combos require super (and its not working)
<tanath> well, installed anyway
<kalpik> the new nvidia driver is great! compiz is much smoother now
<pwnguin> anyways, i think its working right now
<pwnguin> new nvidia driver?
<kalpik> 100.14.19
<pwnguin> is that in gutsy?
<kalpik> no.. and it wont be either!
<_dan_> too bad restriocted manager doesnt get it that the new driver is installed
<_dan_> and wont let me enable desktop effects
<kalpik> yeah.. that's the only gripe :(
<_dan_> well it worked on feisty
<kalpik> _dan_, you can just alt-f2 and type "compiz --replace"
<_dan_> so it will work on gutsy too next month
<_dan_> kalpik i know but thx :)
<_dan_> just saying
<kalpik> hehe yeah..
<_dan_> i run fusion-icon
<pwnguin> you guys built it from source, or from a repo?
<_dan_> its superior to the gl desktop tray thingie IMHO
<tanath> kalpik, i've done that so many times... i made a shortcut for it on my panel :P
<kalpik> pwnguin, i used envy
<pwnguin> i donno about envy
<_dan_> i have to admit i used envy too
<kalpik> pwnguin, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<pwnguin> i mean, it seems better than building from source (like i used to)
<pwnguin> i meant i dont know if i trust nv
<pwnguin> envy
<rathel> I need some help with compiling a pidgin plugin, I downloaded and install pidgin-dev, but when I try and compile it doesn't see it.
<_dan_> what ir eally dont like about gutsy is that failsafe when x doenst boot properly
<kalpik> pwnguin, nvidia is a binary driver! how could you build it from source?
<_dan_> thats really really annoying and messed my whole xorg.conf
<pwnguin> kalpik: the same way ubuntu does
<pwnguin> grab the source and binary and build it
<tanath> i've heard envy breaks things
<kalpik> pwnguin, you can only build the kernel modules.. the drivar is binaly only!
<pwnguin> i know
<pwnguin> ive done this by hand
<kalpik> tanath, never broke anything for me
<pwnguin> im aware of whats involved
<kalpik> pwnguin, ok.
<_dan_> tanath well use it with caution
<pwnguin> back when 2.6 was still a glimmer in andrew morton's eye
<kalpik> pwnguin, envy builds the kernel module too.. just automated.. it takes care of everything
<_dan_> i woudlnt recommend it if u dont know how to revert stuff, but it never broke anything for me
<tanath> _dan_, what does that mean? wring my hands nervously when running it? :P
<_dan_> tanath well kinda, and know how to reverse stuff
<_dan_> if u dont, i wouldnt reccomend using it
<tanath> that would be using it wisely :P
<pwnguin> kalpik: it seems to be a python gui tool and such in one. i get the point that not everyone knows what they need
<kalpik> tanath, all you have to do is revert to "nv" if anything fails.. its not such a big deal anyway
<pwnguin> kalpik: but it might make sense to publish a repo
<kalpik> pwnguin, yeah
<_dan_> aaah
<_dan_> totem wnats to be my firefox plugin again
<_dan_> i hate that totem stuff
<kalpik> pwnguin, actually he DID have a repo earlier, but now he's switched to envy
<tanath> kalpik, nv wouldn't help me.. i use ati :P
<kalpik> tanath, ah! :P
<tanath> totem actually works pretty well. i didn't like it at first either, but it integrates well & "just works"
<pwnguin> i wish totem worked better
<_dan_> doenst like streaming videos so much
<tanath> and sometimes plays things others don't
<_dan_> doesnt play quicktime
<pwnguin> because the UI is the only one i really like
<_dan_> and i dont know of any wway to make firefoy use mplayer and still have totem installed
<_dan_> its annoying
<_dan_> plain annoying
<tanath> i do
<_dan_> like windows media palyer annoyance
<tanath> dunno how i did it though. didn't know it was a problem
<tanath> just kinda happened
<pwnguin> totem doesn't turn off dpms
<pwnguin> which totally sucks
<kalpik> _dan_, mozilla-mplayer?
<_dan_> mplayer > totem in *any* way
<_dan_> kalpik yes
<tanath> not when totem easily plays an avi properly that mplayer garbles!
<pwnguin> dan: how do i get mplayer to stream videos from smb?
<_dan_> anyway enuff bithcing lets expore my gutsy laptop a bit more
<_dan_> pwnguin mplay /your/smb/mount/lala.avi
<_dan_> ?
<pwnguin> i dont have it mounted
<_dan_> mount it
<pwnguin> ugg
<_dan_> dunno if itz can handle smb://
<pwnguin> its a laptop, the mount not always be there
<_dan_> but u can give it a try
<pwnguin> my big beef with totem is the subtitles
<_dan_> try watch apple.com/trailers with totem
<_dan_> and then try to tell firefox NOT to use totem
<_dan_> good luck with that
<tanath> i had it using mplayer just fine
<tanath> oh yeah
<Fracture> !info virtualbox
<tanath> just remove the plugin from firefox's plugin folder and use the mplayer one
<Fracture> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in gutsy
<rathel> I need some help with compiling a pidgin plugin, I downloaded and install pidgin-dev, but when I try and compile it doesn't see it.
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.11+2.6.22.3-11.3 (gutsy), package size 4870 kB, installed size 14800 kB
<tanath> add a shortcut to the mplayer plugin
<_dan_> tanath thats what i did ultimatly   its a bit a russian way tho
<tanath> uh.. sure
<pwnguin> dAndy: whats the problem with totem and firefox?
<pwnguin> err
<dAndy> nothing
<tanath> it works. it's how things are supposed to be done... just that there isn't a GUI for it yet :P
<pwnguin> _dan_: totem plays qt for me..
<_dan_> pwnguin not for me
<_dan_> apple.com/trailers
<_dan_> plays that for u?
<pwnguin> yes
<pwnguin> trade
<kalpik> pwnguin, tanath does gutsy have virtualbox? The full thing?
<tanath> i believe so
<kalpik> tanath, i could only find the open source edition
<tanath> virtualbox-ose
<tanath> yeh
<_dan_> uh it plays on gutsy now too
<tanath> that's all that's in the repos
<_dan_> not on feisty on my desktop
<_dan_> i had another vido stream
<kalpik> tanath, so the full thing is not there?
<_dan_> that stayed black tho
<_dan_> totem kinda not always plys
<kalpik> hmm
<pwnguin> things tend to get better
<_dan_> aah
<_dan_> and it plays the qt stream faulty
<_dan_> lotsa artifacts in it aqnd weird colors
<pwnguin> i guess you're a fan of w32codecs then
<_dan_> dunno
<_dan_> tell me what to do :O
<tanath> pwnguin, as opposed to?
<pwnguin> tanath: gstreamer?
<_dan_> feisty virtualbox packages works in gutsy
<_dan_> pwnguin simple remove w32codecs?
<tanath> gstreamer doesn't play everything
<_dan_> u
<_dan_> havent installed w32codecs
<_dan_> so its not that
<pwnguin> actually, i was having some playback problems that removing w32codecs made better
<pwnguin> which i thought was strange but hey
<tanath> maybe that'll fix my mplayer..
<pwnguin> cant complain
<kalpik> _dan_, i know that.. that's what im using.. was just wondering if its in the repos
<_dan_> well
<_dan_> mplayer works fine here
<_dan_> totem doesnt
<_dan_> i mean it has nice gui and all
<_dan_> but what good is the gi if it doenst play video files 100% properly
<pwnguin> if you really want mplayer to work in firefox
<tanath> WFM too, except i found that for one video it played all garbled, as if skipping around at random, while totem played it fine
<pwnguin> have you installed the mozilla-mplayer package?
<_dan_> sure
<_dan_> pwnguin i can get it t work if i want
<_dan_> not in a clean way tho
<pwnguin> dAndy: just remove totem-mozilla?
<pwnguin> grr
<pwnguin> irssi shouldn't match punctuation in autocomplete
<_dan_> well whenr emoving that i have to removing ubuntu-desktop meta package
<_dan_> and hav a lot of package sin autoremove list
<_dan_> which is annoying too ,)
<_dan_> weird thing
<_dan_> restricted manager says nvidia drivers are in use but not enabled
<pwnguin> hmm
<_dan_> btw
<pwnguin> i just removed totem-mozilla and it didnt ask to remove ubuntu-desktop
<_dan_> hmm
<_dan_> well didnt try in gutsy yet i have to admit
<DanaG> Odd: now gnome-settings-daemon won't start.
<kalpik> DanaG, are you fully updated?
<DanaG> Yup, now I am.
<DanaG> 'BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device'
<DanaG> (Details: serial 1292 error_code 171 request_code 149 minor_code 3)
<_dan_> pwnguin ur right, rmeoving works in gutsy without meta package blablzbb
<_dan_> setting brightness doenst work for me in gutsy .&
<DanaG> That's new for me, also.
<DanaG> It used to be handled fine by the kernel, but now it's been moved to userspace.
<DanaG> This means that I can't change brightness when not in Xorg, and the same issue of LCD turning off between levels also applies.
<DanaG> Workaround: put this in some /etc/modprobe.d file:    options video no_automatic_changes=0
<DanaG> and open a root shell (sudo -i) and do this:
<_dan_> ubuntu laods a wrong kernel moduel for my sony vaio
<DanaG>  echo 0 > /sys/module/video/parameters/no_automatic_changes
<DanaG> Oh, then your issue may be slightly different.
<_dan_> have reported this for 2 versions now
<_dan_> but well  simple patch is enuff, having to recompile is a bitch tho
<DanaG> Oh, and my font rendering has regressed a bit.
<DanaG> I used to like the old subpixel hinting, but now small fonts are as eyestrainy as Windows Cleartype.
<_dan_> every new release
<_dan_> more stuff gets autostarted
<_dan_> kinda dont like that
<_dan_> so much stuff running i dont need
<DanaG> Things like bluez-utils -- I don't have bluetooth.
<_dan_> feels kinda like windows
<_dan_> yeah same here
<_dan_> my session has like 6+ autostart thingies
<_dan_> evoltion crap
<_dan_> i dont even use evoltion thingie
<_dan_> some gui stuff for AT deamon
<_dan_> hell who cares
<DanaG> And don't forget the new desk-button-that-opens-a-window--applet.
<_dan_> apparmor gets loaded automatically    i dont want that either
<_dan_> uh i dont have that
<DanaG> i.e. deskbar-applet, but that's now a misnomer.
<_dan_> ah that i got
<_dan_> but not using it
<DanaG> I'm still using the old version, and I intend to stay with it.
<_dan_> wtf is tracker
<_dan_> i dont need a tracker
<_dan_> user folder update
<_dan_> WTF
<pwnguin> its a desktop search tool
<_dan_> dont even know what it is
<pwnguin> like locate
<_dan_> i dont need/want that
<pwnguin> it also searches emails and other such things stored
<_dan_> whats up with those zillion folder in places menu
<pwnguin> it seems a bit buggy though
<_dan_> hell i dont need stuff like that
<_dan_> pwnguin sounds annoying honestly
<pwnguin> its annoying when it pegs a cpu
<DanaG> I also refuse to use gnome-screensaver, because it lets the rss-glx screensavers run at something like a siezure-inducing 500FPS.
<_dan_> i dont like a zillion programms started when i login
<_dan_> my screen just blanks when i idle
<DanaG> "ordinary users don't need any settings!"
<_dan_> dont see the need for screensavers
<DanaG> I use blank, too.
<_dan_> i wondr what ubuntu will start in 2 versions
<pwnguin> it'd be kinda neat to push energy efficiency and just nuke the screensavers
<pwnguin> it'd fix the crazy relationship between blank and screensaver time
<pwnguin> fun trick: open power management and set blank to 15 minutes
<_dan_> my screen blanks after 5 mins idle or so
<pwnguin> close it then open screensaver and set to 20 minutes
<DanaG> Yay.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/140485
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140485 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "gnome-settings-daemon not starting with 1:2.19.92-0ubuntu3" [Medium,In progress] 
<pwnguin> open power management again and notice the setting
<_dan_> i really dont need/want app armor
<_dan_> why does the module get loaded
<_dan_> i dont want to spend ram for that
<pwnguin> _dan_: because unlike average users, people who know they dont want it know how to rid themselves of it
<_dan_> not that it takes lots still
<_dan_> well i do know how to get rid of that stuff but
<Zoffix> Great... installed some USB packages, rebooted and now my grub says "Error 15: File not found" for all the entries in the grub menu :\
<_dan_> i dont want to need to get rid of it
<pwnguin> you can always install ubuntu-minimal and add only what you want :P
<_dan_> i want to be asked if i want to install tns of useless crap
<_dan_> as i said earlier its getting like windows
<pwnguin> windows is horrible
<Zoffix> _dan_, I agree on that
<_dan_> i used to run debian
<pwnguin> just go to eight different sites, download drivres and software for all the shit i wanted
<_dan_> thats what i call minimal
<nomasteryoda> _dan_, isn't that what the alternat CD does?
<pwnguin> nomasteryoda: yes
<_dan_> i really dont like the road that ubuntu takes
<Zoffix> There should be an option "Review package selection list" or something. So you could select/deselect packages.. not just plain "where to put it?" and that's all :(
<nomasteryoda> _dan_, its to appeal to most
<_dan_> i switched to ubuntu for not worrieng about stuff like that
<nomasteryoda> _dan_, of the windows converts....
<_dan_> well
<_dan_> its plain annoying to me
<nomasteryoda> Zoffix, true
<_dan_> i want simple stuff    like brightness to workout of the box
<_dan_> not app armor
<pwnguin> heh
<_dan_> windows converts dont know what apparmor is anyway
<pwnguin> well thats a clear dichtomy
<nomasteryoda> it would be simple to implement...
<_dan_> and 99% of ubuntu users wont need it anyway
<_dan_> coz its a desktop os
<nomasteryoda> just a package selection from what you have on the main cd
<Zoffix> yeah
<pwnguin> _dan_: app armor has already highlighted how programs like skype snoop /etc/passwd
<_dan_> well
<pwnguin> thats totally a desktop program and totally not right
<_dan_> ls does to
<_dan_> its not skype snoops anything
<nomasteryoda> i mean, sure theres a script that Ubuiquity has to run, but it can't be that large
<_dan_> some librarys touch passwd
<pwnguin> that said, ive no idea what apparmor is or if its even running
<nomasteryoda> if it stores its password there then it should access the folder... no?
<pwnguin> or at least, little idea
<_dan_> na it was puremongering
<_dan_> that skype thingie
<_dan_> anyway lets pretend i am the average windowsconvert
<_dan_> i see apparmor loaded if  ress alt+f1
<_dan_> and then
<_dan_> i have no idea how to conf it
<_dan_> nuthing in preferences nothing in admin section
<pwnguin> i really shouldn't speak to apparmor. i dont appear to be running it
<nomasteryoda> lol
<_dan_> dont get me wrong, i am not sayng apparmor is not good or anything, i simple say i dont want it loded per default on my laptop
<_dan_> and i dont wont to hazzle to get it removed when i dont want it installed in the first place
<nomasteryoda> so similar to fedora or suse's package selection option
<nomasteryoda> to turn off stuff or just select minimum or server
<_dan_> i switched from suse to debian years ago coz i was annoyed by what suse installed per default
<nomasteryoda> yes
<_dan_> and gutsy starts to annoye me too in exact that way
<pwnguin> why run gnome at all?
<_dan_> good point
<_dan_> i like/liked gnome
<_dan_> xfce didnt have some features i wanted
<pwnguin> every other person who says "gnome is too bloated" goes and runs xfce or fluxbox
<pwnguin> of course, they also install gentoo with MAKE="-no-gtk" or something
<_dan_> i cant disable apparmor in services section in administration
<_dan_> i used gentoo for like 3 months
<_dan_> emerge emerged maximum annoyance level out of me
<pwnguin> deleted it after it finished installing? heh
<_dan_> na i ran it for a while and set up my lan so stuff gets compiled in lan  was fun
<_dan_> but emerge sucked
<_dan_> apt > * IMHO
<pwnguin> basically, no one set of packages is going to make everyone happy
<_dan_> gutsy spammed my home dir with 6 folders
<_dan_> pwnguin true
<blued> ok, so you got me curious about apparmor.  It's a kernel module not a service, which is why you can't find it
<_dan_> i do wnat a bit more control over it tho
<_dan_> well i know
<stone-unix> guys, i stil have 61 software unupgraded, but i hear that 7.10 is freezed feature, so whether it will include openoffice 2.3 and gnome 2.20??
<_dan_> searching of a eas way to disable it without removing package
<pwnguin> stone-unix: freezes are subject to exceptions
<pwnguin> im pretty sure both of those were planned exceptions
<pwnguin> gnome definately
<pwnguin> im running 2.20.0 right now
<_dan_> i hope new nvidia driver gets included coz it fixes lotsa stuff
<stone-unix> pwnguin: that would be great, otherwise 7.10 is not so up to date
<pwnguin> stone-unix: the releases are timed to make gnome come out nearly concurrently
<stone-unix> pwnguin: has 2.20 hit the official repo?
<pwnguin> stone-unix: yes
<_dan_> so guys, how to disable apparmor without removing the package?
<pwnguin> stone-unix: gutsy probably started with 2.19
<stone-unix> pwnguin: oh, maybe it hasn't been synced to our mirror in China.
<pwnguin> wierd
<stone-unix> my gnome version is still 2.19.92
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> .19 is unstable anyways
<blued>  "/etc/init.d/apparmor stop" looks like it will stop it temporarily
<stone-unix> pwnguin: ok, i will wait patiently. thx and bye
<_dan_> well i removed package now
<DanaG> I've updated my bug report.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete] 
<_dan_> luckily no meta packages depends on it
<DanaG> Gaah, how do I get back the old font rendering?
<_dan_> DanaG there is a repo with some subpixel rendering bla
<_dan_> i dont see any difference tho but maybe i did something wrong
<pwnguin> pretty sure the current rendering does subpixel
<DanaG> It seems to have changed subtly, yet somehow noticeably.
<pwnguin> the only recent change for me is the titlebars
<DanaG> I just updated this system -- it was reimaged from a 3-week-old backup.
<_dan_>  How to improve sub-pixel font rendering for Feisty
<_dan_>     * This will improve the appearance of fonts.
<_dan_> i did that forom ubuntuguide
<DanaG> The thing is, I liked the stock, old way.
<DanaG> I can't stand Cleartype-style subpixel rendering, at least in Windows itself -- it's painful to read for long periods.
<wfarr_> DanaG, set it to Best Contrast
<wfarr_> that's the old way
<DanaG> Even when Subpixel was set?
<wfarr_> should, yes
<DanaG> That strikes me as odd.
* wfarr_ shrugs
<DanaG> AAck, I forgot -- I can't see changes because g-s-d is broken.
<_dan_> in gnome fnont thingie its set to best shape for me, is that good or bad? :O
<pwnguin> subpixel rendering is nice, but i guess some people hate it
<_dan_> i dont see any differece when i change it in gnome font options
<DanaG> I don't get why the old subpixel setting supposedly was bogus, then...
<pwnguin> best shape looks like crap to me
<wfarr_> DanaG, it was a fudged sub-pixel font rendering
<sooth> Is Gutsy in beta-freeze now?
<wfarr_> the new packages feature the David Turner LCD font rendering patches
<DanaG> I need to find gnome-control-center (1:2.19.92-0ubuntu2)
<wfarr_> that give us nice, real sub-pixel font rendering
<DanaG> Fudged?
<DanaG> I somehow liked it.
<nomasteryoda> cool
<wfarr_> DanaG, you on CRT monitor?
<DanaG> Nope.
<wfarr_> O_______________o
<DanaG> LCD, 99.89 DPI.  Whether to set to 99 or 100.... good question.
<wfarr_> 96
<wfarr_> mine right now is 96 with Subpixel @ Medium (RGB)
<wfarr_> gives best results for me
<slavik> I can't change the mode on my wifi card :(
<DanaG> Where can I find an old deb of gnome-control-center (1:2.19.92-0ubuntu2)
<slavik> besides switching networks, does NetworkManager bring anything else to the table?
<nomasteryoda> also incorporates vpn if you have that installed...
* slavik doesn't need/use it
<nomasteryoda> lets you setup encryption too...
<slavik> should I get rid of it?
<pwnguin> without full hinting, my terminal font looks too tall =/
<slavik> my wifi card is for snooping around ;)
<nomasteryoda> i use cli on one of my desktops that has wireless
<nomasteryoda> instead...
<nemik> so any idea when compiz will work again?
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nemik> this is stupid
<nomasteryoda> nemik, not working?
<nemik> nomasteryoda: nope. last update just broke it. was perfectly fine before
<nemik> working for you?
<nomasteryoda> i'm sure it will get better soon
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> just loaded ....
<nomasteryoda> all nice
<nomasteryoda> try moving your ~/.compizconfig folder to new name
<nomasteryoda> then killall -9 compiz.real then reload compiz
<nomasteryoda> even emerald works now for me
<wfarr_> nomasteryoda, are you on nvidia with .19 driver?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> nope
<nomasteryoda> intel
<nemik> ahh i have intel too
<nemik> what does the config file look like for you in the ~/.compizconfig
<nomasteryoda> installed xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.1.1-0ubuntu3 is what was installed 09-18 for me
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<nemik> and when you say start compiz, how do you mean? with `compiz.real --replace`  ?
<DanaG> I still need an old version of gnome-control-center.
<nomasteryoda> compiz --replace &
<nemik> ah ok
<DanaG> The mirrors REEEALLY should keep older versions around a bit longer.
<nemik> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found, wtf?
<nomasteryoda> old.. Dana look into the package lists for feisty
<nomasteryoda> on ubuntu site
<nemik> Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing, failed to manage screen
<nemik> :/
<DShepherd> does switching between terminals and X give a blackscreen for X with the ubuntu defaults for compiz ? (on nvidia)
<DanaG> I need the old Gutsy version, though.
<DanaG> gnome-control-center (1:2.19.92-0ubuntu2)
<nomasteryoda> nemik, you have glx added to xorg?
<nomasteryoda> what intel card?
<nemik> hmm should check
<nemik> x3100
<DanaG> That's the last one before the new touchpad tab, which isn't even useful, anyway.
<nomasteryoda> i855gm here
<nomasteryoda> but its intel
<nomasteryoda> using i810 driver actually
<ohad> hi, i am having problems with the intel 4965 card dealing with wpa wifi networks - on ubuntu gutsy -- thinkpad x61s
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/140485
<nomasteryoda> the intel version torks something with x
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140485 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "gnome-settings-daemon not starting with 1:2.19.92-0ubuntu3" [Medium,In progress] 
<nemik> nomasteryoda: so Option "glx" "true" in the device section?
<_dan_> when i enable subpixel rendering my font seem to wander around a lille
<_dan_> and are not black
<_dan_> but grey r red or blue
<nomasteryoda> nemik, hang on
<_dan_> very very weirdo
<ohad> any ideas how to resolve the fact that encryption is not working over wifi LEAP/WPA etc..
<defendguin> all of a sudden gutsy isn't mounting any removable devices
<_dan_> ohad wpa 2 works for me
<defendguin> not my usb disk or my SD card
* DanaG uses wpa2, too.
<ohad> _dan_, really? same machine/card?
<DanaG> iwl3945.
<ohad> _dan_, do you use the wrapper or which one?
<_dan_> sure
<defendguin> [  166.700000]  mmcblk0: mmc0:e624 SD02G 1985024KiB
<defendguin> [  166.700000]   mmcblk0: p1    <---  dmesg from when i put in my SD card
<ohad> _dan_, what kernel are you running?
<nomasteryoda> I have this under Section "Module" Load           "glx"
<nemik> ah ok
<_dan_> normal gutsy
<nomasteryoda> and dbe
<RAOF> DShepherd: Yes, I believe so.
<DanaG> heh, I typed 'alacarte' instead of 'quodlibet'.
<nomasteryoda> and dxr3
<DShepherd> RAOF, errrr... :-( not kool
<nomasteryoda> but have the DRI section at the end off
<RAOF> DShepherd: The new nvidia drivers *should* fix that.
<RAOF> DShepherd: Hopefully.
<DShepherd> RAOF, you running it?
<_dan_> anyone knows if the new nvidia driver will make it into gutsy?
<RAOF> DShepherd: No.  Also, I use Xgl.
<RAOF> _dan_: It will.
<nomasteryoda> shcweet
<wfarr_> RAOF, we're still puzzling out mi amigo's error
<_dan_> good the new really fix everyproblem i had on laptop
<DanaG> It fixes the showstopper xorg-freeze-on-compiz-exit issue.
<ohad> _dan_, with which kernel? what version and what kind of driver for your intel card?
<wfarr_> it stems from check_texture_size()
<DanaG> Oh, and the 100-series adds hotkey display switching, too.
<DShepherd> RAOF, i read that some people still had the black bug on compiz fusion forums
<RAOF> DanaG: And the new driver fixes it :)
<DShepherd> RAOF,nvidia and XGL?
<_dan_> ohad i have a centrino laptop and i am using 2.6.22 kernel, the one that comes with gutsy and it worked out of the ox
<RAOF> DShepherd: Yup.
<DShepherd> RAOF, may i ask why?
<RAOF> DShepherd:
<ohad> _dan_, hmm..
<_dan_> DShepherd i have none anymore
<DanaG> Oh, by 'fixes it', do you mean it changes resolution on HKDS?
<nomasteryoda> out of the ox.. sounds painful
<RAOF> DShepherd: Because nvidia have too many bugs.  Also, it's faster.
<nomasteryoda> =D
<DShepherd> RAOF, it is?
<nomasteryoda> ok, /me sleeps
<DShepherd> _dan_, no black window bug thingy?
<ohad> _dan_, which version of gutsy did you download and install?
<RAOF> DShepherd: It is for me.
* nomasteryoda sleeps
<_dan_> DShepherd not with new nvidia no
<DShepherd> RAOF, what nvidia card are you running?
<_dan_> ohad none i dist-upgraded 2 hours ago
<DShepherd> _dan_, oh.. what version of the nvidia driver?
<RAOF> DShepherd: 512mb, 7600Go
* DanaG has 128 of VRAM on a 7600 Go.
<_dan_> DShepherd latest 100.something.19 i think
<wfarr_> RAOF, I think it's a driver issue
<DShepherd> RAOF, i have the 256 vesion
<_dan_> i have a lameass 6something go
<DanaG> Only 128.  Well, at least the screen is also only 1440x900, so 128 is enough.
<RAOF> wfarr_: Quite possibly.
<_dan_> and like 30 windows open and no BWB
<wfarr_> RAOF, the issue seems to be ubiquitous
<wfarr_> that everyone who can't get compiz to start with nvidia on regular X
<RAOF> wfarr_: It might also be a problem with our actual check.
<wfarr_> is getting "GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE = 512" in glxinfo
<defendguin> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/mmcblk0p1 /home/justin/Desktop/foo/    apparently i can mount the drive if i do this but it should be automounting
<DanaG> I have Compiz starting fine.
<DShepherd> RAOF, hmm.. maybe i should try XGL sometime. Is there anything you lose though? any drawbacks?
<wfarr_> DanaG, with .19 driver?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<wfarr_> what model?
<DShepherd> _dan_, and no black window bug you say? running compiz now?
<_dan_> yes
<RAOF> DShepherd: Drawbacks are basically "Wine hates Xgl".
<DanaG> GeForce Go 7600, 128MB.
<_dan_> DShepherd basically, all is fine now with new driver
<wfarr_> GeForce 6600 LE
<DShepherd> _dan_, can you try switching to terminal and back?
<crdlb> wfarr_, eh? that's the wrong variable
<DanaG> Funniest video card I've seen:
<crdlb> it's GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE that matters
<wfarr_> crdlb, that's what the wrapper is checking for
<DanaG> Radeon 7500LE, with 128MB of SDRAM (not DDR!)
<crdlb> then the wrapper is wrong
<DShepherd> RAOF, oh.. i dont use wine much though
<_dan_> DShepherd u mean to console?
<RAOF> DShepherd: Then you're fine :)
<DShepherd> _dan_, console.. yeah
<pwnguin> ok
<Ziroday> hmm, im having a issue with booting with my linksys wireless card plugged in. it causes a kernel panic. what do i need to put in the bug report
<pwnguin> so how do i mount sd cards?
<_dan_> DShepherd works
<wfarr_> crdlb, thanks for that tidbit
<wfarr_> I'm going to follow this up some
<DShepherd> _dan_, sweet!
<wfarr_> it may be a flaw in the wrapper
<crdlb> wfarr_, it certainly is
<crdlb> for example I get 256 here
<wfarr_> I'll post the fix on UF then
<DShepherd> RAOF, i might give it ago. how about setup. easy right?
<crdlb> I'll let kristian know tomorrow
<defendguin> anyone know how to stop that file system check when ubuntu  boots?   i'll take my chances
<RAOF> DShepherd: "sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl"
<DShepherd> RAOF, of course..
<DanaG> I got tired of fsck.vfat randomly truncating files to 0 bytes.
<Ziroday> grr
<DShepherd> RAOF, and nvidia is smart enough to just use xgl if its installed right?
<RAOF> DShepherd: No, but I've added auto-run-on-install stuff to the package.
<RAOF> DShepherd: Oh, be aware that if you've manually installed the nvidia driver at some point, you'll likely need to run "sudo aptitude reinstall ~nmesa" then "sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx-new".
<RAOF> crdlb can tell you why.  I'm off to lunch :)
<DShepherd> RAOF, ok thanks. and i didnt.. stil on fawn
<_dan_> uuh
<_dan_> the generic kernel works now on my laptop
<_dan_> nice one
<DShepherd> now only if compiz would remember my windows on workspace setup when switching from metacity to compiz ... that would be useful. vice-versa would be great
<blued> defendguin: tune2fs -i 0 -c 0
<defendguin> nope check your syntax
<blued> that won't stop checks on an improperly unmounted filesystem
<blued> then "man tune2fs"
<slavik> this is bs, not a single wifi network in use :(
<Ziroday> what do i need to include in a bug report about a linksys wireless card causing kernel panics on boot ups?
<blued> if it works in ubuntu, touching "/etc/fastboot" before shutdown will prevent fsck from checking drives too
<ohad> _dan_, after pinging yahoo 507 times i lost my wifi connection -- (wpa2) -- this were my errors - http://pastebin.com/m7812fc99
<defendguin> heh
<defendguin> blued: i also have an issue where my removable devices are no longer getting automounted
<ohad> i can connect to wifi on an open network without a problem. the problem occurs when i try to connect to an encrypted wifi
<defendguin> i put in my sd card and i can mount it manually but nothing happens like it should
<defendguin> i check my settings in the removable devices menu option and everything is set properly
<_dan_> ohad no idea sry
<ohad> _dan_, ok. thanks
<ohad> anyone else? problem with encryption on x61s thinkpad - using builtin intel wificard 4965 - connecting to open wifi connection without a problem. can't connect to encrypted connections - get disconnected after x amount of packets  see -> http://pastebin.com/m7812fc99
<blued> hmm.. I just stuck a usb stick in to try it and it automounted ok here.  whats the last few lines of "dmesg" say when you put a sd card in?
<defendguin> mmcblk0: mmc0:e624 SD02G 1985024KiB
<defendguin> [ 1586.768000]   mmcblk0: p1
<defendguin> [  605.912000]  FAT: invalid media value (0x00)
<defendguin> [  605.912000]  VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev mmcblk0.
<defendguin> maybe i just need to fdisk it and stop messing with gparted
<blued> maybe.. did you change the OS on the drive from FAT to ext3 or anything?  I think automounter expects sd cards to be fat
<defendguin> it says its fat 16
<nemik> nomasteryoda: so i got it working; my card was blacklisted
<defendguin> ha ha i plugged it in for the 6th time and now it mounts
<nemik> "we can't get out shit together with xv, let's disable intel, lol". retarded
<_dan_> lets see if suspend works
<_dan_> :O
<ohad> anyone? wifi on x61s?
<_dan_> ad hibernate
<blued>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<blued> /dev/sdc1               1         965      246989+   6  FAT16
<blued> thats what mine says
<defendguin>         Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<defendguin> /dev/mmcblk0p1               1         247     1983996    6  FAT16
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> thats not completely indicitive
<_dan_> niec
<_dan_> hibernate works
<hydrogen> that just shows that the partition type is fat16
<_dan_> didnt on feisty
<hydrogen> not that it has a fat16 partition on it
<_dan_> and suspend to
<_dan_> very nice
<defendguin> and my usb works now
<defendguin> i guess things magically went back to normal
<blued> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<blued> thats with it mounted.  (It changed from sdc to sdb)
<blued> shrug.. it's working as far as I can tell.  I'd try another sd card if you've got one :)
<defendguin> it is working now
<defendguin> the odd thing was that both SD and usb flash stopped working at the same time
<defendguin> i rebooted plugged and un plugged then all of a sudden on the 6th try it works
<linuxemacs> :p
<pwnguin> how do you even know which device is the sd reader?
<defendguin> pwnguin: i have a wheel that i spin to determine such things
<DanaG> Is there an easy way to get build-deps, make a package, and then remove build-deps?
<_dan_> just upgraded
<_dan_> and networkmanager is not there anymore
<_dan_> :O
<ohsoferrety> So, what's wrong with tonight's update?
<pwnguin> DanaG: yes, its called pbuilder
<DanaG> Cool, installing it now.
* DarkX is Away, Reason: ( sleep ) | Since: ( Wednesday, September 19, 2007. 19:10:38 ) Xlack v2.1
<pwnguin> DanaG: be warned, it makes a chroot of the base ubuntu install
<DanaG> I think I have the disk space, as long as it's easy.
<pwnguin> pretty simple
<DanaG> er, /dev/sda3              28G   23G  3.2G  88% /
<DanaG> size used available use%.
<DanaG> I'd rather install build-deps locally, but I can't find a nice automatic way to do it.
<pwnguin> ah
<pwnguin> apt-get build-dep <pkg>
<pwnguin> its not as fun removing them
<RAOF> You can use "sudo pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi", as well.
<DanaG> Too bad aptitude can't do build-deps.
<pwnguin> dont use aptitude
<pwnguin> just apt-get
<DanaG> I usually prefer aptitude, but it's not suited for this task.
<pwnguin> it's not like build-dep is an advanced task
<DanaG> Oh, only 49 megs?  Fine, I can just leave them around.
<pwnguin> build-deps are usually pretty small, mostly headers for the libraries etc
<pwnguin> seriously though, how the heck to i mount SD cards?
<DanaG> test "`id -u`" = 0
<DanaG> make: *** [testroot]  Error 1
<DanaG> oh, sudo.
<RAOF> DanaG: Better, -rfakeroot.
<DanaG> Oops, too late now, but I can just chmod stuff later.
<arooni> hey folks
<arooni> like the updates
<arooni> font is smaller now
<arooni> anyhting else new?
<DanaG> I always read changelogs to see.
<rathel> mplayer won't go fullscreen, when I do go fullscreen it's just a little box in the center of my screen, how do I fix this?
<fignew> rathel, when you run mplayer
<fignew> from the command line, run mplayer -vo xv
<rathel> No Xvideo support in my card..
<DanaG> Yay, my settings are back.
<arooni> DanaG, anyting else good?
<nemik> how to make gtk-window-decorator default and disable emerald?
<DanaG> Actually, I was recompiling something to un-break gnome-settings-daemon.
<ohad> no one :(?
<arooni> the compiz settings manager is gone
<arooni> as are floppy windows and such
<arooni> how do i get these back?
<DanaG> ccsm has been renamed in the preferences menu, for one thing.
<arooni> ah ha
<arooni> DanaG, settings are setup to provide desktop efects; but i dont see any
<blued> rathel: try mplayer -vo x11
<rathel> blued, Nope.
<nephish> just upgraded from fiesty, after some fun with apt, i now have in preferences menu: desktop effects, advanced desktop effects, gl desktop, and emerald-theme-manager.  All (especially) the first three modify the same things in different ways, are they in conflict with each other ? some of me compiz stuff is a little screwy
<blued> rathel: -vo gl2?
<rathel> blued, that one worked.
<blued> ok, set that in .mplayer/config
<blued> vo_driver = "gl2"
<rathel> blued, okay, thanks.
<arooni> folks; how do i get the desktop manager
<spasticteapot> Anyone here know how to fix the Thinkpad brightness adjustment glitch?
<spasticteapot> I know there's a workaround. I just don't know what it is.
<spasticteapot> Also....huzzah for developers!
<DanaG> What brightness glitch?
<DanaG> I'm having this issue here, though not on a thinkpad:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete] 
<arooni> i love  how fast this OS is u pdated
<arooni> i wish windows was updated as quickily
<spasticteapot> I can't change the backlight brightness.
<spasticteapot> It's stuck on "AUGH! MY EYES! TOO BRIGHT!"
<Lynoure> spasticteapot: sunglasses :)
<spasticteapot> Oy.
<spasticteapot> You're as bad as Microsoft.
<bullgard4> What is the name of the Gutsy feature to set up the X server graphically?
<DanaG> !info display-config-gtk
<ubotu> Package display-config-gtk does not exist in gutsy
<DanaG> !info displayconfig-gtk
<ubotu> displayconfig-gtk: Simple tool to change xserver settings. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2+20070905 (gutsy), package size 42 kB, installed size 380 kB
<musikgoat> hello, i'm having an issue with viewing the terminal.  in tilda, gnome-terminal and even when viewing terminal from the update manager, I see a very small box that seems to move as typing is done, but cant see anything else.  This just started happening recently.   Anyone contribute this to gutsy?
<musikgoat> the terminal is responding to my commands, but I just cant view anything
<Takagami> Anyone have any ideas? Gnome-ppp will dial out, connect, and get an IP but just hangs at "Authenticating" until I cancel... I've look all over...
<Takagami> I have checked /etc/ppp/chap-secrets and /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-providers and other related configs and can see nothing wrong...
<Takagami> ubuntu/gusty/2.6.22-10-generic using Linuxant drivers on a Conexant HSF
<bullgard4> When upgrading from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 I do not want to use on Gnome Main menu System > Preferences > Desktop effects. I do not want to activate them either. Metacity i enough for me. How can I prevent any downloading of Compiz and Beryl?
<nemik> does EXA with intel drivers work for anyone? or xv under compiz at all?
<RAOF> bullgard4: You can't.
<RAOF> bullgard4: You can, however, disable compiz by simply selecting no effects.
<mildsauce> cheers to gusty evtouch is what I'm looking forward to.
<darrend> hi.  in the process of reconfiguring some panels, I lost the network manager thing (that shows wireless access points in the vicinity and signal strengths) and can't see how to get it back.. anyone help?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Ha I tried the Gutsy Gibon live, it looks cool.
<Poet_with_a_Gun> They should dress up the art each go round though. It took me a bit to finger out what was diff.
<Poet_with_a_Gun> The damn restricted modules thinger kept crashing out on me. I think that was a plot for me to use open source drivers though, I know a conspiracy when I see it.
<sander_> !info ogre3d
<ubotu> Package ogre3d does not exist in gutsy
<sander_> bah!
<nanonyme> !info wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<nanonyme> one of the definitely coolest packages i've seen
<sander_> nanonyme: knetworkmanager does the same right?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Is there anyway to get some of those "new features" in fiesty before the release?
<nanonyme> sounds like a kde-only application
<nanonyme> so i don't know
<nanonyme> i'm for window manager library independent management software
<slanning> !info libogre-dev
<ubotu> libogre-dev: Object-oriented Graphics Rendering Engine (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 682 kB, installed size 3344 kB
<sander_> nanonyme: sure.. but you have to use something right? ;)
<slanning> sander_: I'm also interested in ogre  :)
<nanonyme> sander_, well, what if you want to use fluxbox?
<sander_> nanonyme: well there you've got a point...
<virtuelv> anyone here have a Lenovo X61?
<sander_> but hell who wants that?! ;)
<nanonyme> it's a very common window manager here
<nanonyme> very light and efficient
<sander_> I prefer things tight together
<sander_> KIO slaves and such
<nanonyme> heh
<sander_> drag'n drop
<nanonyme> that is, windows-like software ;)
<slanning> it's something Windows is superior at over linux, in my opinion - it's powerful to be able to script a web browser from a shell script, for example
<sander_> nanonyme: perhaps.. it just works
<sander_> slanning: sorry what do you mean?
<sander_> that you can do stuff in linux you can't do in windows?
<slanning> the window-like thing - like COM, where applications intercommunicate based on an interface
<nanonyme> sander_, yeah, average user likely wants the "it just works" stuff. i suppose linux is fine as it is, it gives something for everyone
<sander_> Well I'm not average joe but I want stuff to "just work" as well...
<nanonyme> well, stuff works for me when i run a text-mode console too
<sander_> and I want a desktop that works easy.. and when I want to record a video of some application I've written I want to do that with a gui ;)
<sander_> nanonyme: sure stuff works then as well..
<sander_> only sometimes it's just easier to do stuff by clicking then to learn how to use image magick again to record that video
<sander_> ...for instance
<nanonyme> as said, something for everyone. not everyone needs a point-and-click interface. some might just want a wrapper for X that they can use so they mostly use text-mode applications and run X applications if they see it necessary
* virtuelv has learnt not to trust point and click after watching his xorg.conf be hosed completely by the display config utility
<virtuelv> I want my acceleration back, but I don't know how to repeat the steps Ubuntu actually does during installation to get the right modules back
<virtuelv> (and don't tell me dpkg-reconfigure, because I already did that)
<nanonyme> virtuelv, which display adapter?
<nanonyme> that is, intel, ati or nvidia?
<virtuelv> nanonyme: intel
<virtuelv> it's on a Lenovo X61s, which makes the adapter an x3100/gm965 (or so)
<nanonyme> hmm, i don't personally have one so i don't know how to set it up but i recall hearing 3d support was broken on at least some drivers. dunno
<virtuelv> 3d did work fine
<nanonyme> there's probably wiki's on how to set it up
<virtuelv> nanonyme: I've googled just about anything related
<virtuelv> that guide is sorely needed, or a utility to generate said file exactly the same way Ubuntu would do on installation
<nanonyme> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551131 does that xorg.conf help? it's not for the exact card but there might be some stuff that applies
<virtuelv> nanonyme: no, the modules section there breaks
<kling0n> virtuelv: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and check that you're loading "dri" and "glx" under modules
<virtuelv> kling0n: only two modules needed?
<virtuelv> @caprica:/var/log$ grep "(EE)" Xorg.9.log
<virtuelv>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<virtuelv> (EE) intel(0): [dri]  DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.
<virtuelv> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<virtuelv> and I have DRI options 0666
<nanonyme> heh
<kling0n> pastebin the whole thing pls
<virtuelv> http://pastebin.org/2889
<virtuelv> it was for pretty much that exact xorg.conf
<virtuelv> or rather, the result of a dpkg-reconfigure -p --high and adding the modules as specified in nanonyme a few lines back
<nanonyme> i have modules specified in myself?
* nanonyme runs
<kling0n> does that xserver start?
<kling0n> or does it crash?
<virtuelv> kling0n: crash
<virtuelv> falling back to the less than helpful failsafe graphics mode
<kling0n> ok
<kling0n> try this: "sudo Xorg -configure"
<kling0n> form cli
<kling0n> from even
<virtuelv> that's the manual configuration tool?
<kling0n> 'that should at least  give you a functional config
<kling0n> Xorg's autoconfiguration
<virtuelv> I have a functional one, just not with acceleration
<kling0n> which display driver ?
<virtuelv> intel
<kling0n> that's how it appears in the device section ?
<virtuelv> Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<petal> I've been trying to get hibernation working for a day now. Then I read sth at launchpad about a change from SLAB to SLUB in Gutsy and that it affects the fglrx-ATI driver. Is that true? Won't ATI-card owners be able to hibernate when using FGLRX?
<kling0n> virtuelv: I put an example modules section at http://pastebin.org/2891
<virtuelv> kling0n: ty
<virtuelv> sudo dpkg -P --force-depends xserver-xorg ; sudo apt-get install -f gave me a somewhat functional one
<GlasstuX> hi leute
<kling0n> try glxinfo to see it it worked
<GlasstuX> oh sry english channel
<GlasstuX> have a question
<GlasstuX> rythmbox has many import errors
<GlasstuX> it could not have something to do with the codecs.... i have mp3 support installed and other mp3's work right
<GlasstuX> a bug in rythmbox?
<mr-russ> GlasstuX: what sort of import errors?
<GlasstuX> http://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotonw4.png
<kling0n> GlasstuX: have you checked permissions on that file ?
<linuxemacs> GlasstuX: the latest version of rythmbox couldn't automatically load iPod plugin.
<linuxemacs> GlasstuX: The error message alarm me: import ipod plugin error :(
<pwuertz> hi... the new version of hotkey-setup (0.1-17ubuntu19) seems to be broken... I cant install it because the post-installation script returned an error
<pwuertz> anyone got that too?
<GlasstuX> linuxemacs: but i do not have an ipod! and the permissions of the files and folder should be right
<GlasstuX> i have checked that
<hjmills> GlasstuX, make sure you do have all the codecs - there seem to be several mp3 codecs as I always get that problem. There is the fluendo plugin and the plugins in the ugly set for gstreamer
<hjmills> GlasstuX, if you don't have an ipod try disabling the ipod plugin
<linuxemacs> GlasstuX: nod, i don't have an ipod too. but it's automatically installed since i update software source.
<petal> What's that change from SLAB to SLUB? What is one or the other?
<hjmills> pwuertz, It installed fine on mine by the looks of things
<hjmills> petal, they are just slowly changing it to SLUG and hoping nobody notices...
<GlasstuX> hjmills linuxemacs i will try that
<linuxemacs> GlasstuX: and when i launch it, it alarm an load plugin error. ;(
<linuxemacs> GlasstuX: is it a audio player?
<linuxemacs> GlasstuX: i haven't used hjmills...
<GlasstuX> rythmbox? yes it is an audio player
<pwuertz> hjmills: hm... there are several reports about this... but no conclusions
<linuxemacs> GlasstuX: no, i said hjmills
<pwuertz> like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/140967
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140967 in hotkey-setup "package hotkey-setup 0.1-17ubuntu19 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] 
<linuxemacs> GlasstuX: which verion of linux kernel are you using?
<hjmills> linuxemacs, hi, I dont think i am an audio player
<GlasstuX> linuxemacs: 2.6.22-11-generic
<GlasstuX> hjmills: lol sorry! :D
<hjmills> GlasstuX, lol
<linuxemacs> GlasstuX: gusty?
<linuxemacs> GlasstuX: i have update my rythmbox from gusty, but i running 7.04 now~~~:P
<linuxemacs> GlasstuX: when i update the new pakcage, it occur the error of load iPod plugin. :(
<hjmills> linuxemacs, stick to packages for the distro you are using - it will help you retain your sanity
<linuxemacs> hjmills: hmm~~~thx for your advice
<GlasstuX> ipod plugin is running fine ithink
<GlasstuX> i get no errors
<GlasstuX> i just get import errors
<GlasstuX> and yes iam running gutsy
<hjmills> GlasstuX, have you installed w32codecs (or w64codecs for 64bit)
<GlasstuX> hjmills: yes i have
<linuxemacs> GlasstuX: haha~~~i have the same problem :(, it's display every time.
<GlasstuX> so... i have now installed nearly all codecs i could find
<GlasstuX> now let me test it
<linuxemacs> GlasstuX: haha~~~tell me the result:) thx~
<GlasstuX> result..... : still the same crap
<hjmills> GlasstuX, hmm, try uninstalling the gstreamer-fluendo-mp3 package and install the gstreamer-plugins-ugly and gstreamer-plugins-ugly-multiverse if you dont have them
<linuxemacs> GlasstuX: hmm~~~haha~~~
<GlasstuX> hjmills: everything installed
<GlasstuX> other mp3's are running fine!
<linuxemacs> hjmills: those package can solve the plugin loading error?
<GlasstuX> just a few albums connot be imported
<GlasstuX> a friend of mine has the same problem
<linuxemacs> which formato fo your audio tag? utf-8? or anothers?
<GlasstuX> i think it is time for a bugreport
<hjmills> linuxemacs, those have the best (use wise, not license wise) mp3 plugin for gstreamer and the fluendo one is a free mp3 plugin which wont work with some mp3s
<linuxemacs> hjmills: thx, let me try:)
<hjmills> GlasstuX, just check those packages first to make sure rhythmbox isnt loading fluendo which cant cope with a few odd mp3s
<GlasstuX> linuxemacs: how to find that out?
<GlasstuX> hjmills: same problem without fluendo
<hjmills> GlasstuX, ok, and with the plugins-ugly and plugins-ugly-multiverse packages?
<Fracture_> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.11+2.6.22.3-11.3 (gutsy), package size 4870 kB, installed size 14800 kB
<Fracture_> any idea when 100.14.19 is coming ?
<kling0n> Fracture: you could just fetch it yourself
<Fracture> kling0n: I don't know the correct installation technique so that I don't break my system
<kling0n> Fracture: ok
<kling0n> Fracture: i'd not touvh it if I was you, then :)
<kling0n> touch even
<Fracture> not that I am worried about breaking my system.. I have 5 ubuntu installs in separate lvm partitions.  I would just prefer to know how to to it 'properly' whatever that is, before doing it at all.  can you provide any pointers on this ? i.e. how does the packager prepare the debs that are in the repo ?
<leperkhanz> I'm still having the .dmrc issue, and no direct rendering.
<leperkhanz> What can I do?
<Fracture> ugh.. just rebooted after an update, and compiz now can't be enabled
<szf> atho Fracture isn't here now, his prob appears to be reported in launchpad as Bug #141164
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141164 in desktop-effects "Desktop effects could not be enabled since latest updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141164
<szf> ...appears to include my install too
<szf> launchpad bug 141130 lists wrapper script mod
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141130 in compiz "compiz stop working after 17-Sept-2007 updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141130
<leperkhanz> Jesus, ANOTHER 160 mb of updates?  What are you guys shooting up coffee or what?
<yellow_chicken> where can browse the / root file structure of gutsy?
<slanning> yellow_chicken: what does that mean, "browse the root file structure" ?  I assume you don't mean with `ls` :)
<yellow_chicken> slanning: no, like go to a website, and it has the tree structure of gusty. so i just click away
<yellow_chicken> slanning: if you can type "tree" at /etc and paste on pastebin, much appreciations from me =)
<slanning> I would gladly but the two machines I'm using atm are feisty fawn, my other laptop does gutsy
<yellow_chicken> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> morning :)
<amaia> hi
<amaia> i'm trying to burn the daily build of the gutsy release
<amaia> but I am not able to burn it to a 700MB RW disc
<amaia> i'm using k3b
<amaia> how can i overcome this?
<IntuitiveNipple> It's oversize... you need larger disks or use a DVD
<amaia> like 800MB discs?
<amaia> the final release will be like this too?
<amaia> what is the latest iso for gutsy that I can download and burn to a 700MB disc?
<amaia> tribe 5?
<IntuitiveNipple> I think so, yes
<amaia> ok ;) txs a lot
<IntuitiveNipple> The daily-builds aren't designed to fit the space but to test all the latest packages for a fresh install. Work is going on to reduce the size :)
<nomasteryoda> oooohhh nice new fonts updating now...
<nomasteryoda> goodie
<nomasteryoda> and amazing to see we are going right into OO.org 2.3.0~rc1-1ubuntu1
<amaia> i am still seeing some black window bugs on a nvidia laptop... is this normal?
<amaia> but it's working ok on a nvidia desktop with a higher resolution
<amaia> it's strange
<sander_> nomasteryoda: new fonts?
<sander_> haven't noticed anything :)
<nomasteryoda> was an update this morning ... updated font packages
<nomasteryoda> i'm sure they are just tweaks
<Vegar> are package versions frozen when gutsy goes stable?
<Vegar> ie. no new versions until the next stable release
<contrast83> Pretty much, except for security patches, I think.
<Vegar> right
<contrast83> And obviously you'll still get updates from Backports if it's enabled.
<Vegar> and a new release every six months?
<Vegar> ish
<dennda> Hey, which version of GNOME is used in Gutsy?
<contrast83> Right
<avatar_> dennda: 2.20
<dennda> avatar_: thanks
<TechnoFrood> I just installed gnome 2.20, but can't find out how to turn on the Screensaver leave a message thing
<Vegar> how can I choose which /sys thing the brightness adjustment keys should use?
<Vegar> I have three directiories in /sys/class/backlight/
<Vegar> directories*
<Vegar> only one of those control the backlight
<Mattias> im having some problems with the sound atm, glitch in it, sounds like static electricity on high base, i've tried 2 sounds cards, audigy and the hda intel soundcard on my asus p5k deluxe mobo, both exact same problem
<Mattias> anyone experienced this ?
<Vegar> do you have a mic?
<Mattias> yeah, its turned off, i got a fatality headset
<Vegar> are you sure it's turned off?
<Vegar> could it be the headset that's broken? have you tried it on another computer or tried another headset?
<Mattias> yes
<Mattias> alsamixer turned off, mic on off is at off
<Mattias> i use it in windows too
<Mattias> no problems on windows
<Vegar> ok, that's strange
<Mattias> yeah i think so too
<leperkhanz> OK, so I fixed my .dmrc issue, but I still don't have direct rendering.
<leperkhanz> any ideas?
<Mattias> im gonna try other sound engines, maybe its a sound engine problem
<leperkhanz> Hey, I might be having a similar problem to the one you're having.
<leperkhanz> I'm just trying to track down one thing at a time.
<Mattias> Vegar: only tried in rythmbox so far, maybe thats the problem
<leperkhanz> direct rendering being the first issue.
<Vegar> Mattias: try disabling ESD
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhanz: what are the specifics of the issue?
<leperkhanz> glxinfo : Direct Rendering No.
<Vegar> Mattias: system -> preferences -> sound -> sounds tab -> uncheck Enable software sound mixing
<leperkhanz> I'm going to remove nvidia, and re install nvidia. :)
<leperkhanz> brb.
<Mattias> still same problem with it disabled >,<
<Mattias> Vegar: works in xmms, Rythmbox seems to be the problem
<Vegar> cool
<Vegar> nothing serious then
<Mattias> finally pure sound without glitches :P
<Vegar> Mattias: I have the same problem
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there an existing bug-report about that?
<Vegar> Mattias: you should file a bug report on rhythmbox
<Mattias> ooh
<IntuitiveNipple> I've had some strange issues with Rhythmbox that I couldn't reproduce with xmms, too
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: any better?
<leperkhan1> nope.
<leperkhan1> a restart still provides no direct rendering.
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: DRI enabled in xorg.conf? what does Xorg.0.log show?
<leperkhan1> i disabled nvidia in the restricted drivers, then rebooted, then enabled, and rebooted.  Still no direct rendering.
<leperkhan1> good question.  Where is that?
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log (easier to use System Log viewer for that)
<leperkhan1> hmm... FOUR xorg.conf files listed... maybe in there is the problem?
<leperkhan1> where is log viewer?
<IntuitiveNipple> System > Administration
<IntuitiveNipple> "System Log"
<leperkhan1> huh, afaik xorg.conf is ok.
<leperkhan1> Should I pastebin it?
* leperkhan1 scrolls down the log.
<leperkhan1> I don't even know what I'm looking for. lol
<Mattias> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/116990
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116990 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox sound problems (clicking/snapping/crackling) when not using crossfading backend" [High,Triaged] 
<Mattias> seems someone reported it
* leperkhan1 scratches head.
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: yes, pastebin it
<leperkhan1> ok...
<leperkhan1> gonna pastebin 'em both.
<leperkhan1> just a sec.
<leperkhan1> http://pastebin.com/m7c53b6ae
<leperkhan1> http://pastebin.com/m1f1435ce
<leperkhan1> xorg.conf, then the xorg.log
<leperkhan1> Man, I am a tech genius with my lingo and stuff!
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: Is compiz enabled (desktop effects) ?
<leperkhan1> not currently.
<leperkhan1> I can turn it on (alt+F2) compiz --replace &
<leperkhan1> and it works well, too, and I get slightly higher FPS in urban terror.
<leperkhan1> which is weird as hell to say the least.
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: http://pastebin.com/d6f5bee5b
<leperkhan1> So add that to my xorg.conf?
<leperkhan1> and restart x?
<leperkhan1> waiting for confirm before I hit save... :)
<leperkhan1> IntuitiveNipple: You there?
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: hang on, reading your log file
<leperkhan1> ah, OK. np.  Thanks!
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: I *think* the issue is the nvidia driver you're using
<leperkhan1> could be!  How should I switch/fix it?  Stupid Nvidia with no released specs!! GRRR
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: It looks as if you're using 'nvidia-glx' when I'd have expected 'nvidia-glx-new' but it depends on the nvidia chipset. You've got "NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6600 GT at PCI:5:0:0" which I had *thought* would use 'nvidia-glx-new' but I'm not sure now
<leperkhan1> huh.
<leperkhan1> I'm not sure either!
<leperkhan1> I don't know jack $4i+!!!!
<IntuitiveNipple> Try using the new Gnome video configurator
<leperkhan1> Hmmm.. OK.
<IntuitiveNipple> System > Administration > Screens and Graphics
<leperkhan1> umm..
<leperkhan1> hmmm..
<IntuitiveNipple> check which driver it is using on the Graphics card tab
<leperkhan1> I'm using nv Nvidia 6 series.
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm, well, it should know best :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I've got a 7600 here, and it's using geforce 7 series, but that doesn't tell us which underlying driver package it is
<leperkhan1> I can try nvidia instead of nv.
<leperkhan1> yeah.
<sander_> nvidia is binary (official) driver... nv is opensource 2d driver
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: what does restricted drivers manager report?
<leperkhan1> oh.... well maybe that's the problem?
<leperkhan1> it says in use?
<leperkhan1> gonna try the other one...
<leperkhan1> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Mine shows "NVidia accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)" - that 'latest cards' bit indicates nvidia-glx-new I think
<leperkhan1> Um, that didn't seem to do anything.
<leperkhan1> I don't see nvidia-glx-new.
<leperkhan1> maybe it's not installed?
<IntuitiveNipple> See it where?
<IntuitiveNipple> in R.D.M. ?
<leperkhan1> in that screen menu.
<IntuitiveNipple> oh, no, I don't think it shows up that specifically there. I didn't notice any reference to it there
<leperkhan1> in RDM it says NVIDIA accelerated graphic driver
<leperkhan1>  In use.
<sander_> btw I have very low FPS with glxgears
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, so I think that confirms its 'nvidia-glx', but the xorg log file shows GLX is enabled ok
<sander_> 2259 frames in 5.0 seconds = 451.782 FPS
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: Does glxinfo report direct rendering enabled?
<leperkhan1> yeah, the screens & graphics menu is not letting me actually change anything, either.
<leperkhan1> No
<leperkhan1> It says Direct Rendering: No
<sander_> try #nvidia-settings
<sander_> ehjm not the channel
<sander_> but the command :)
<sander_> aparently you haven't got the nvidia driver working...
<leperkhan1> ok.
<leperkhan1> nothing.
<IntuitiveNipple> according to the log-file, the nvidia-glx driver is working fine
<leperkhan1> RDM is lying to me.
<leperkhan1> right.  but no direct rendering.
<leperkhan1> compiz works fine, too, but my fps in every 3d app is atrocious.
<leperkhan1> should I apt-get nvidia-glx-new?
<IntuitiveNipple> Have they fixed the GLX bug that crashed X when you run a GL app ? I don't want to try glxgears and disappear!
<sander_> leperkhan1: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: No, I think it knows how to choose the correct driver better than we do!
<leperkhan1> maybe... It's not working, I'm not trusting anything.  Especially as RDM is telling me NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver Enabled, In use.
<IntuitiveNipple> lol! I was just wondering why glxgears wouldn't run... then realised I was using an SSH session to a remote server :p
<IntuitiveNipple> The log file says it is
<leperkhan1> lol
<leperkhan1> huh
<leperkhan1> glxgears works.
<leperkhan1> how do I get fps?
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, glxgears is ok here glxinfo -info
<IntuitiveNipple> 9582 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1916.328 FPS
<nanonyme> it should show that in the console
<leperkhan1> Yeah, I'm averaging 2000 FPS.
<leperkhan1> in glxgears
<nanonyme> there might be comparison charts on the net
<leperkhan1> Wine won't run any 3d apps, and my FPS in Urban Terror is ludicrous, Especially since it's Quake 3! LOL
<IntuitiveNipple> hang on, surely if Direct rendering is disabled you'd not get much out of glxgears?
<leperkhan1> But compiz works fine.
* IntuitiveNipple is getting confounded
<leperkhan1> yeah, I don't get it.  I have no idea what is going on here.
<nanonyme> IntuitiveNipple, it would use software emulation then
<nanonyme> which would be much slower
<leperkhan1> 1864.3 fps
<IntuitiveNipple> 2000FPS is pretty fast emulation, with the CPUs idling!
<nanonyme> hehe
<leperkhan1> software emulation would not run that fast, would it?
<nanonyme> why not just use glxinfo|grep -i direct?
<IntuitiveNipple> we have;  I've got DRI, leperkhan1 apparently doesn't
<nanonyme> ah
<leperkhan1> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<IntuitiveNipple> we're trying to figure out why he hasn't
* nanonyme shrugs
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<nanonyme> GLX on?
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> I've looked at his Xorg log file, and xorg.conf
<nanonyme> care to paste the link to the log file?
<IntuitiveNipple> xorg log http://pastebin.com/m1f1435ce
<leperkhan1> compiz is working great.
<leperkhan1> (i just turned it on)
<linuxemacs> hi all
<IntuitiveNipple> "NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is enabled"
<nanonyme> what does the vendor string in glxinfo say?
<leperkhan1> You want me to pastebin that whole glxinfo thing?
<IntuitiveNipple> might as well :)
<leperkhan1> NVIDIA corporation
<IntuitiveNipple> mine shows: name of display: :0.0
<IntuitiveNipple> display: :0  screen: 0
<IntuitiveNipple> direct rendering: Yes
<IntuitiveNipple> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<IntuitiveNipple> server glx version string: 1.4
<IntuitiveNipple> Does yours look like that?
<leperkhan1> http://pastebin.com/m7480a13d
<IntuitiveNipple> emrr. "server glx vendor string: SGI"
<leperkhan1> Ah, yeah, wtf is that?
<leperkhan1> lol
* leperkhan1 considers throwing something.
<leperkhan1> I NEVER selected SGI anything.  I swear to god.
<nanonyme> guessed that ^^
<leperkhan1> So how do I fix that?!?
<nanonyme> i'm not actually sure, i've only had to fix it in gentoo
<nanonyme> there it was mostly fixed by reinstalling the driver
<leperkhan1> tried that.
<leperkhan1> sorta.
<nanonyme> and maybe X. (in gentoo that means you compile the stuff again which solves quite a few issues)
<leperkhan1> right.
<leperkhan1> so.... hm.
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: Which gutsy install did you use originally?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tribe-5 ?
<leperkhan1> yeah, alternate tribe 5 I think.
<leperkhan1> Maybe.
<leperkhan1> I have since lost that disk.
<leperkhan1> and run every update.
* leperkhan1 sits patiently and waits for ideas.
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: Try making your xorg.conf look like this module section: http://pastebin.com/d64e80e25
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: Same as me; you shouldn't be having a problem
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhan1: you'll need to restart X to check it of course ... so make sure you make a backup of xorg.conf before you try that so you can restore it from the console if it doesn't work
<leperkhan1> Ok.... um... Fortune favors the bold?  LOL
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm
<leperkhan1> I don't know how to navigate in the console anyway.
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, if it fails to restart...
<IntuitiveNipple> ... press Ctrl+alt+F1 to get to virtual terminal 1 console
<IntuitiveNipple> login
<IntuitiveNipple> then "sudo su" to get root privileges
<IntuitiveNipple> "cd /etc/X11"
<leperkhan1> could it be module "v4l" screwing something up?
<leperkhan1> gonna try a restart x. wish me luck.
<penguincentral> hi.  i did an update about five hours ago, and now my compiz fusion effects don't work.  What is going on?
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhanz: how goes it?
<leperkhanz> um. that was wild.
<leperkhanz> crashed hard into failsafe x.
<IntuitiveNipple> with the 'dri' module entry?
<leperkhanz> had to reselect drivers in weird resolution, then restart x, then hard crash X on black screen.
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm
<leperkhanz> reboot, GIANT login screen.  here I am, glxinfo: Direct Rendering NO
<IntuitiveNipple> Was this working ok until the recent (last day) updates?
<leperkhanz> server glxrender SGI
<leperkhanz> No, it's been broken for a couple weeks.
<leperkhanz> i might have done it, or something else.  Really don't know!
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm
* leperkhanz sits and waits patiently for another new idea.
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhanz: Scan through recent bug reports related to direct rendering, see if anything strikes you as similar
<leperkhanz> ok
<leperkhanz> launchpad?
<IntuitiveNipple> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=direct+rendering&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.status%3Alist=Incomplete&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=Triaged&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<IntuitiveNipple> blimey, they do believe in using GET !
<penguincentral> hi.  the compiz desktop effects on my gutsy computer has stopped working.  I did an update about 5 hours ago.  can anyone help?
<IntuitiveNipple> I've scanned a few but I suspect you will spot something that seems similar easier than I can
<IntuitiveNipple> penguincentral: Have you disabled/re-enabled them from the System > Preferences menu?
<penguincentral> IntuitiveNipple: no, how do i do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> penguincentral: I had the same issue, fixed it earlier and posted to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/141130/comments/5
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141130 in compiz "compiz stop working after 17-Sept-2007 updates" [High,Confirmed] 
<penguincentral> IntuitiveNipple: so i run that command in the terminal?
<IntuitiveNipple> yes, or from Alt+F2 and then logout and login again
<penguincentral> ok IntuitiveNipple
<penguincentral> i'll brb
<IntuitiveNipple> famous last words :p
<leperkhanz> yeah.
<leperkhanz> Man, half those reports look familiar, but I don't know enough to say anything at all, actually.
<leperkhanz> *sigh*
<leperkhanz> Is there some way to completely hose X and make it start over with defaults?
<leperkhanz> You made it back!
<penguincentral> IntuitiveNipple: back, and it works
<penguincentral> yes leperkhanz, i'm back
<penguincentral> ;)
<leperkhanz> lucky bastard!  *sigh*
<penguincentral> leperkhanz: yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> leperkhanz: I think this one is a good candidate for your issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/136598
<penguincentral> well the fix worked
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136598 in xserver-xgl "xserver-xgl on gutsy doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<IntuitiveNipple> penguincentral: Can you post a comment to the bug report saying it worked for you
<IntuitiveNipple> penguincentral: the more confirmations, the quicker the fix will be added to the updates for others
<Pici> I thought that they threw xgl support into the regular gnome session so that now you dont need to run the xgl session.
<leperkhanz> Well, I added a comment there.
<leperkhanz> I'm trying to be a good netizen.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: what info do you need on ^ ?
<traveller127> hi, is the final release date still standing?
<stdin> as far as we know it is
<Hobbsee> why wouldnt it be?
<traveller127> i was under the impression there should be another release by now which is missed
<leperkhanz> numerous XGL problems and bugs?
<traveller127> is gnucash 2.2 going to make it to the repos?
<Tomcat_> traveller127: If it's not in already, then probably not.
<traveller127> oh i c,
<traveller127> pitty
<Tomcat_> We're already in beta freeze, I doubt anything bigger is now going through.
<traveller127> ok
<traveller127> i use gutsy, could work
<traveller127> *good work
<Pici> bug 129759
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129759 in gnucash "new upstream release 2.2.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129759
<Pici> traveller127: ^
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> if I install gutsy now ... it will update by itself to the final release ?
<Pici> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<Pici> aLeSD: Yes.
<aLeSD> thanks
<aLeSD> where I can download the iso image ?
<IntuitiveNipple> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<IntuitiveNipple> or you can use Tribe-5 and download all the additional updates
<pwuertz> hi... after upgrading to gutsy I'm having trouble with the gnome-applets.. when logging in a user for the second time, I'm getting errors like "The panel encountered a problem while loading OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet", asking to delete the applet from the configuration
<pwuertz> after a complete reboot, the applets are loading fine
<pwuertz> I already tried to reinstall gnome-applet, gnome-panel and so on... no effect
<aLeSD> IntuitiveNipple: which is the most safety image ?
<pwuertz> I deleted .gnome, .gnome2, .gconf from my home folder... which does not fix the problem
<IntuitiveNipple> aLeSD: They're all alpha test versions. The daily builds will have all the recent updates on the (oversized) CD image
<pwuertz> I would like to track down this error myself... but "the panel encountered a problem" is not that kind of information I need ;)
<aLeSD> IntuitiveNipple.ok
<IntuitiveNipple> pwuertz: I worked on a similar issue a few months ago and it turned out there were multiple loader entries in gconf for the applets... I solved it by removing the duplicate loader entries
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: but I already deleted .gconf
<IntuitiveNipple> It's still worth checking /apps/panel/ once the session has started to see what has been configured
<ShackJack> HI all - nautilus is not auto-mounting USB pen drives... I plug in and the device shows in /deb/sdb and lsusb list the device, but it doesn't show in my computer or on the desktop - any ideas ?
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: just deleted .gconf, killed gconfd-2, then gnome-panel
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: as result, the panel is loaded using the default layout, my customizations are gone.. but the applets are all reporting errors
<dennda> I have a gutsy system here which I wanted to update from CD. This worked quite well on another machine. So I inserted the CD and told him to update the system with it, without using the internet connection to fetch latest updates. But it does connect and try to download some packages. And this is VERY slow
<IntuitiveNipple> I'd put your standard .gconf back and examine the path I suggested for clues
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: is there anything special I have to check for?
<pwuertz> I'm in ~/.gconf/apps/panel/applets
<IntuitiveNipple> pwuertz: I just looked for anything 'unusual' :)
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: the point is... when I reboot the systems... the applets fire up fine
<IntuitiveNipple> pwuertz: Under /apps/panel/applets I looked for duplicate entries and compared against /apps/panel/general/applet_id_list and others
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: but I rather don't want to go with that windows-like workaround ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> pwuertz: which suggests you've got duplicate problems.
<IntuitiveNipple> pwuertz: what are you doing between the fresh reboot and the time the problem occurs? logging out and back in? fast user switching?
<traveller127> i know it's quite late 4 suggestions, but keep in mind the UUID is causing (me) troubles
<IntuitiveNipple> UUID, why?
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: i tried several methods... a normal logout and back in.... killing X instantly and waiting for GDM to show up again.... killing X, killing gconfd-2, logging back in
<IntuitiveNipple> pwuertz: maybe its the particular customisations you've got selected?
<traveller127> cause when an upgrade happens the UUID changes and cannot access my home dir
<traveller127> this has happened in Feisty as well (final)
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: I thought about that too... but after deleting .gconf and .gnome and .gnome2 everything should be back to default
<IntuitiveNipple> pwuertz: yeah... it does sound weird, like something isn't being unloaded when you logout
<traveller127> i hade to change the boot/menu.lst and smg else  from uuid=number to uuid=name_of_boot_partion etc
<IntuitiveNipple> pwuertz:  maybe check what's still running with "ps -ef" from a terminal after logging out?
<IntuitiveNipple> traveller127: Do you have separate boot, /, and /home partitions?
<traveller127> yes
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: right.. but I just dont know enough about gnome to investigate this problem further... when doing a "ps"... the only application that survives the X kill is gconfd-2... so I thought killing this application should fix this problem
<traveller127> using sony vaio sz3xp, dual boot, 1.windows 2. linux (one partion for / and one /home)
<traveller127> i have post a bug
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: apart from the things I just tried to solve this... I just don't know more about other magic stuff gnome is doing in the background :(
<IntuitiveNipple> traveller127: the UUID of / shouldn't change during an update unless the file-system is recreated, but it sounds like an fstab issue if the /home mount is incorrect
<IntuitiveNipple> pwuertz: I'm not sure what to suggest, it's not the easiest thing to debug.
<traveller127> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/103148
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103148 in ubuntu "kinit: No resume image" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<traveller127> well, changing the UUID as mention did the trick
<traveller127> the bad thing is that the first time, i reinstalled everything
<traveller127> had kept a backup but since the UUID was differnt smg didnt work
<IntuitiveNipple> traveller127: That isn't a bug
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: it would be easier if gnome-panel told me why loading the applet failed
<traveller127> what is then?
<IntuitiveNipple> traveller127: I'm trying to find the original bug-report/explanation, give me a mo
<traveller127> ok
<elmargol> I friend of me has problems using his nforce 430 network device on the current gutsy kernel. Do you think he sould install nvnet?
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: FOUND IT !
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: thanks!
<elmargol> the name of the mainboard is gigabyte ga-k8n51pvmt-9-rh
<IntuitiveNipple> pwuertz: what was it?
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: when looking at the applet's gconf settings, the word "bonobo" reminded me on another application running in the background
<pwuertz> /usr/lib/bonobo-activation/bonobo-activation-server
<pwuertz> i killed that one... reloaded gnome-panel... and the applets work again
<IntuitiveNipple> hmm, but that shouldn't affect logouts/logins
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: so this service is buggy for some reason
<IntuitiveNipple> traveller127: I can't find the other bug report now, although I should be subscribed to it. Basically, the kinit reports are standard during boot -0 simply saying it is looking for a Hibernate image and not finding one (because its not a resume-from-hibernate) so it does a full boot
<pwuertz> from the looks... gnome-panel seems to load applets as "plugins" using this bonobo server
<IntuitiveNipple> pwuertz: do some searching on launchpad for bugs related to bonobo
<IntuitiveNipple> bonobo is the CORBA server
<pwuertz> IntuitiveNipple: ok.. when knowing about the bonobo-activation-server, one can find the proper bug report also...
<pwuertz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/49594
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49594 in gnome-session "Bonobo-activation-server sometimes is not killed after session restart, leading to many unexpected problems" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<IntuitiveNipple> pwuertz: Add a comment to the bug report please, confirming your experience of it
<ShackJack> HI all - nautilus is not auto-mounting USB pen drives... I plug in and the device shows in /deb/sdb and lsusb list the device, but it doesn't show in my computer or on the desktop - any ideas ?
<nikolam> hello
<sander_> wow, grub fucked up my bootloader and now I can't boot into windows
<nikolam> i just upgraded my Xubuntu Tribe5 and i see that in Update manager, xubuntu desktop is greyed and not selected and also ubuntu-artwork. Should i select them in synaptic?
<ReL1K_> anyone run the updates yesterday and have their virtualbox hose?
<ReL1K_> stopped working all of a sudden after updates
<ShackJack> ReL1K_: Checking now - I was thinking of uninstalling Vbox suspecting it's causing my USB woes...
<nikolam> sander_: You should pres escape key during 3 seconds timeout on boot, select other OS in menu. You can also change what OS will it boot in /boot/grub/manu.lst
<ShackJack> ReL1K_: p.S. My compiz works under my XGL/ATI setup and is autoloading emerald (?!) but not worknig on nvidia..
<sander_> well the problem is that windows isn't even listed
<nikolam> i can copy/paste you my settings and you can add them. Just a sec.
<nikolam> Here at me, listi is long and you need to scroll it down with arrow keys  to see windows
<ReL1K_> looks like i got it working if i turn off USB SHack
<ShackJack> ReL1K_: VirtualBox, you mean?
<ReL1K_> yea if i turn off USB in VirtualBox, works fine
<ReL1K_> wasn't doing this yesterday or for the past couple weeks
<ReL1K_> ShackJack: what usb problems are you having? I noticed when I booted up today it only mounted one of my usb drives and not the other, even with a forced mount didn't work right. After unplugging and plugging it in a couple times it finally got recognized
<ShackJack> ReL1K_: Yeah, I think my days of testing pre-release distros are over... it's too much hassle, I don't think I'm as properly equipped as I imagine myself to be, and there's often not a lot of help on the IRC
<ShackJack> ReL1K_: My computer's - both of them - won't automount USB drives - despite them being detected, listed in lsusb and /dev/sd*
<ShackJack> ReL1K_: Even my desktop which has an external USB HD manually added in fstab doesn't show the drive on the desktop and I have to go to /media/DriveName...
<ShackJack> I had mad a slight change to Fstab to accommodate VBox read/writing USB drives which I though might be interfering, but I changed it back but have same results... may try uninstalling now as I can't think of anything else..
<ShackJack> I all - nautilus is not auto-mounting USB pen drives... I plug in and the device shows in /deb/sdb and lsusb list the device, but it doesn't show in my computer or on the desktop - any ideas ?
<ShackJack> Trying to mount with gnome-mount says I am not prviledged to mount the volume - does that provide any clues..
<DanaG> That's odd, I just got the server's response as plain text here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz
<DanaG> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxHTTP/1.1 200 OkDate: Thu, 20 Sep 2007 14:37:46 GMT      ...
<DanaG> Set-Cookie: lp=24EWf1q5Xx5y.w-X0ACHpEx8Kl05p2oKk9WHO1veo9zq2RuHXvO1l4; Domain=.launchpad.net; expires=Fri, 19 Sep 2008 14:37:46 GMT; Path=/; secure;
<DanaG> (removed a few lines from the middle.
<IntuitiveNipple> DanaG: Yes, I think zope is playing up, I saw that 1/2 hour ago
<DanaG> Oh, something cool about 100.14.11 drivers: it fixes the freeze on compiz exit.
<DanaG> It also seems to improve battery life while running Compiz.
<DanaG> So now I don't lose as much battery over metacity.
<ReL1K_> anyone with a T61 loose sound after updates?
<GPLnerdthereveng> ReL1K_: Yeah, couple people having sound probs this morning.
<GPLnerdthereveng> U r not alone.
<ReL1K_> thnx :)
<pwuertz> do you remember the black 1px thin border and the shadow that was generated for each thumbnail in nautilus?
<pwuertz> image or pdf previews for example
<pwuertz> after upgrading a few days ago, they are gone
<branstrom> Is there anyone else having problems with compiz fusion today?
<pwuertz> is this the new intended style? is there an option to activate the old style again?
<IntuitiveNipple> branstrom: Bug #141130
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141130 in compiz "compiz stop working after 17-Sept-2007 updates" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141130
<ShackJack> branstrom: On my nvidia setup yes, not on ati setup (ironically)... quites complaining something about a texture size..
<branstrom> sudo sed -i 's/GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE/GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE/g' /usr/bin/compiz
<IntuitiveNipple> yes
<branstrom> is apparently a working solution
<branstrom> I'mma try it
<IntuitiveNipple> if you've got that problem
<ShackJack>  HI all - nautilus is not auto-mounting USB pen drives... I plug in and the device shows in /deb/sdb and lsusb list the device, but it doesn't show in my computer or on the desktop - any ideas ?
<branstrom> Working now.
<branstrom> Thanks IntuitiveNipple. (You a Git fan by any chance? :p) I should check the bug lists more often...
<ReL1K> has the sound issues been listed as a bug yet?
<buz> is there some way to define the laptop lcd as primary screen when you use Virtual to force bigger buffer to allow dual head?
<buz> right now it seems the external screen is the primary which is sort of a problem on the road ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> Would placement affect that?
<buz> not sure
<buz> i cant find decent docs for the new intel driver
<buz> with recent nvidia ones you could set it in xorg.conf
<buz> oh this may help
<buz> Option "MonitorLayout" "anystr"
<buz> or maybe Option "FlipPrimary" "boolean"
<buz> finally did find some docs ;)
<ReL1K> anyones sound working after the updates? :P trying to find a fix
<IntuitiveNipple> which update specifically?
<ccooke> Hmm
<ccooke> Compiz claims I don't have xgl since this morning
<Secher> I tried to format a partition containing windows, and make a partition ubuntu could use, it seemed to work, but now i cant use the drive, and the partition manager says the partitions are overlapping..
<IntuitiveNipple> ccooke: Bug #141130
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141130 in compiz "compiz stop working after 17-Sept-2007 updates" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141130
<slanning> ReL1K: I found my sound apparently disappeared a couple weeks ago I think - what did I do then, I forget :) it was some configuration that had been reset, though, I think
<ccooke> hum
<ccooke> How did I miss that?
<slanning> you lost your omniscience powers
<ccooke> What? Nooo! I paid good money for those!
<IntuitiveNipple> ReL1K: Have you checked if sound is being fed to the headphones instead?
<bullgard4> predaeus: What should I check there? Is there something wrong?
<leks> Can I somehow build a ext4 module for Gutsy?
<bullgard4> predaeus: predaeus No, I have not grasped the meaning of this message although I know several International Telecommunication Union's definitions of 'upstrem'.
<leks> because I got my /home ext4ified
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What does 'upstream' mean in the message: "Given the information that I've acquired from your efforts, I've decided that the ACPI I2C problems that you are having will not get fixed for this release. The ACPI subsystem has undergone serious architectural changes upstream. Hopefully a future release will fix these problems."
<Lynoure> bullgard4: where is the message from?
<slanning> means the actual developers, not just the packager
<ReL1K> IntuitiveNipple: was working fine before updates, ill double check
<ReL1K> not sure which update, just updated last night or this morning and noticed sound wasn't working
<bullgard4> Lynoure: From Launchpad.
<slanning> so like imagine the source code is flowing down a stream (river).... it starts at a source (the project developers), flows by the packagers, then eventually goes over a waterfall and lands on the users
<slanning> or can also be libraries that the project depends on
<ReL1K> IntuitiveNipple: not going to the headphones, plugged it in to check, nada...
<Lynoure> acpi i2c problems will not be fixed for gutsy? That's sad.
<leks> am  I the only one thinking ext4 is not unstable?
<leks> :-D
<Lynoure> leks: You are free to think so, and to report bugs :)
<Lynoure> I cheer on the people on the bleeding edge, as the save countless hours of misery for the rest
<minimec> ReL1K: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-utils
<minimec> ReL1K: ... and don't forget to adjust the volumes...
<slanning> in fact that reminds me, I also found that the volumes for applications is no longer in sync with the volume applet setting
<minimec> slanning: couldn't it be, that you have a hardware mixing soundcard?
<slanning> I dunno - just before whenever I changed the volume applet, applications (like firefox videos) would change their volume
<ReL1K> minimec, did a reconfigure on alsa, nada
<minimec> slanning: You will have that effect with the Master Volume ...
<ReL1K> ok fixed sound
<ReL1K> had to hit the volume up and down physically on the laptop, and not on my volume adjusters on the keyboard
<slanning> oh, so in volume control preferences, I have to select Master then, I take it
<ReL1K> weird, worked fine for the past couple weeks *shrug*
<ReL1K> i do feel like an idiot btw :)
<slanning> ah, exactly ReL1K - that's how I fixed it, I remember now! :) I touched the volume control on the laptop
<ReL1K> hehe weird
<minimec> ReL1K: I also had the headphone problem with (as described before) with a new HP-Laptop... That was a bug that has been fixed now. So I can't help you.
<slanning> maybe this controls the "Master"
<slanning> whereas the setting in the volume control had been set to another thing
<minimec> ReL1K: ;)
<ReL1K> hehe
<ReL1K> who knows
<ReL1K> works now :)
<slanning> minimec: it's true, setting the selected device to Master in volume control changes the sound correctly again (I tested with Moonlander :)
<ReL1K> anyone know about the issue where compiz only shows two desktops and not the 4 when you have "no affects" on?
<ReL1K> can't do the 3d cube
<ReL1K> :P
<ReL1K> can only do two desktop view
<slanning> oh, another problem I've had for a few weeks - I no longer have an option for wireless network connection
<minimec> slanning: Normally the Laptop Volume Buttons are set to Master Volume too...
<slanning> I searched around, but I don't see a configuration to add it back
<ReL1K> slanning does your wireless connection show up under iwconfig?
<ReL1K> can always just do iwconfig wifi0 essid blah key:
<ReL1K> or whatever
<slanning> right, no it doesn't - I think I saw that mentioned in a forum somewhere
<slanning> just lo and eth0
<minimec> slanning: what card do you have?
<ReL1K> then your wireless card isn't being detected during initial boot....
<ReL1K> might need to use hostap or install the linux drivers for it
<minimec> slanning: ndiswrapper-wrapper could be your friend...
<minimec> slanning: ndiswrapper-common ...
<slanning> was working before, though - hmm
<gridl0ck> hey
<minimec> slanning: you mean on feisty?
<slanning> ReL1K: I think it's PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connector, Intel Corporation
<ReL1K> slanning: what type of machine you got? the intel pro's should work fine
<slanning> hmm, I think also on gutsy, if I recall correctly - I remember trying to simply "disable" wireless networking from automatically appearing, but then it seemed to totally go away - so probably it's my fault :/
<gridl0ck> were there any changes to network or drivers in the last 24 hours for gutsy?
<gridl0ck> all of a sudden my network is hiccup'g
<ReL1K> gridl0ck: noticed the same thing
<gridl0ck> ok
<slanning> ReL1K: machine is HP Pavilion laptop... oh crap guys, wait
<ReL1K> had to dhclient br0 a few times
<ReL1K> to get it stable
<ReL1K> slanning: let me guess you didnt have your button clicked to the right to turn it on? :)
<slanning> omg I'm so embarrassed, there is a switch in front that says "Wireless" - this switch was apparently...not set in the rigth side
<minimec> slanning: ... but a nice wireless card in it ;)
<slanning> exactly - damnit, hahaha
<gridl0ck> i'm using a broadcom nic if that helps ... 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<ReL1K> rofl, that was gonna be my next question :P
<gridl0ck> (:
<gridl0ck> Dell inspiron laptop (17")
<slanning> you can tell I don't use wireless very much anyway  :o
<ReL1K> gridl0ck: im using intel network controller
<ReL1K> so consistent through two different hardware types
<ReL1K> what type of network stuff you seeing?
<gridl0ck> takes at least 43 seconds for network to kick in ... ie. firefox web page to come up - apt-get update to start
<gridl0ck> etc
<IntuitiveNipple> sounds like DNS resolving
<gridl0ck> everything is almost delayed all of a sudden
<gridl0ck> IntuitiveNipple, doubt it
<minimec> slanning: My mother phoned me once and was not at all amused about that crappy Linux I installed her... ;) It was that wireless Button that was in the rong position... Happens to everyone ;)
<GlasstuX> hi @ all
<gridl0ck> if it was dns i would know IntuitiveNipple
<IntuitiveNipple> gridl0ck: do you get the same problem accessing a site using it's IP address, rather than a domain name?
<GlasstuX> could somebody who did not change the fonts send me the whole content of his /etc/fonts?
<gridl0ck> let me try ... sec
<GlasstuX> making a tar.gz or so
<IntuitiveNipple> GlasstuX: why? can't you just downgrade?
<GlasstuX> i need it for my gutsy
<IntuitiveNipple> I assume you're trying to revert the latest font updates?
<GlasstuX> IntuitiveNipple: i have replaced the files with others (from a style package)
<sooth> Is Gutsy in beta freeze now?
<gridl0ck> IntuitiveNipple, not as delayed - but probably 21 second delay using the ip
<GlasstuX> i need the original /etc/fonts content for gutsy
<IntuitiveNipple> gridl0ck: try a tracepath to a major site, both with and without the "-n" option, see where the hold-up is
<gridl0ck> btw, i changed the dns this morning thinking it was DNS - on the dhcp scope - it didn't fix the prob
<IntuitiveNipple> gridl0ck: Are you on wired or wireless?
<gridl0ck> wired
<minimec> gridl0ck: That remindes me of something... I had that years ago. Could't that be a MTU problem?
<gridl0ck> just changed to another dns - let me try something - and i think i'll be eating my words - seems dns is the issue (:
<IntuitiveNipple> ok... and does /etc/resolv.conf show the expected nameserver(s) ?
<gridl0ck> sorry - new DNS addys work - i'll go back in the corner
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> be glad it was easy to fix!
<gridl0ck> pita it is ... something so simple (:
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm trying to make a tree-worth of Damson jam... it's a mess if it gets on the keyboard :p
<GlasstuX> has somebody else problems with the nvidia-glx-latest driver? it is not working since todays updates!
<GlasstuX> any solution with downgrading or so?
<IntuitiveNipple> gridl0ck: I have a saying: all bugs eventually come down to one thing - a single bit is either set that should be reset, or reset and should be set :)
<gridl0ck> glad you can remember that saying - i'd screwed that up for sure (:
<IntuitiveNipple> GlasstuX: I've got all updates with 64-bit and nvidia-glx-new and compiz with no problems
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<GlasstuX> IntuitiveNipple: it is 32 bit
<IntuitiveNipple> gridl0ck: When you've chased as many bugs down as I have, it becomes inevitable :)
<GlasstuX> not working...
<IntuitiveNipple> GlasstuX: I doubt the -bitness would make a major problem, but what is the specific error?
<gridl0ck> scary thought - glad i have life down simpler (:
<IntuitiveNipple> gridl0ck: yeah... hence my tonic of making Jam today !
<gridl0ck> as in the fruit kind you spread on bread, right? i've been wrong before (see above)  (:
<IntuitiveNipple> gridl0ck: Yes, from the tree's in the orchard... adding some apple to the last batch, for variety... the only bugs in Jam-making is when you miss a seed/stone
<gridl0ck> ah- we can live with that - i'm sure we've all eaten some sort of bug or sand or stuff from the sandbox as kids
<gridl0ck> sounds like an interesting hobby ... ok i should stay away from off topics - going to get scolded soon (:
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> what the heck - there's no bugs business atm !
<gridl0ck> btw, thanks for the help - (:
<MikeB> anyone else getting this message: /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<IntuitiveNipple> MikeB: Yes, it's a by-product of gnome-session removing internal dependency on esd
<MikeB> IntuitiveNipple, thanks
<Jordan_U> Is there a reason that whenever I try to edit the xorg.conf in a live session ( running daily CD from two days ago ) I get an error that it has been modified since opening it, but a diff shows no changes?
<Jordan_U> ( using vim )
<RxDx> will gutsy beta release today?
<slackern> RxDx: releaseschedule in topic says Sep 27 for beta release
<leperkhanz> damn, same day as the new Office! :D
<RxDx> slackern, Sep 20, Rebuild Test
<RxDx> does it means something?
<mroc> hello.  this morning's round of updates killed my compiz.  nvidia-glx, geforce4 440 go.   relevant output from "compiz --replace" seems to be "Comparing resolution (1600x1200) to maximum 3D texture size (64): Failed."  also says "checking for xgl: not present", but i think it always said that.  anyone else report this?
<slackern> RxDx: not sure what it means maybe they try to build everything into a usable image to see that it still works or something
<IntuitiveNipple> mroc: check Bug #141130
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141130 in compiz "compiz stop working after 17-Sept-2007 updates" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141130
<mroc> IntuitiveNipple: thanks, i'll check it out.  as a side note, i'm not sure how to search for something like this and get relevant results (i.e. - not tons of old fixed unrelated compiz problems).  suggestions?
<mroc> i don't want to keep bugging people in this channel for help if i can search on my own.  i'm sure you guys have better things to do than answer the same question over and over.
<IntuitiveNipple> mroc: I usually do an advanced search (in launchpad), sort by newest first, show invalids, fixed, etc, and at the bottom of the page, enable show duplicates
<IntuitiveNipple> I find it annoying that a default search doesn't check FIXED
<mroc> IntuitiveNipple: thank you!  hopefully that'll help me solve my own problems more often.
<ac1> hi. i have a problem with my touchpad since last update of the packages. somebody has a solution or know what has changed in xorg-input-wacom?! iam using gutsy.
<SlimG2> Is the xserver-xorg-video-i810 driver replaced by the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver in Gutsy? so I won't need to install the 915resolution package to fix the resolution problem
<aburhite> is there issues with dualhead and gusty?
<ShackJack> HI all - I'm trying in stall the older -10 kernel off of the Gutsy disc (have -11 and have since cleared it out)... I ran the apt-cd but don't see the packages in synaptic - any ideas?
<cromo> hi. I dist-upgraded from perfectly working feisty to gutsy and now experience weird hang ups. It will hang up after about 10 minutes after logging in from gdm, but it can't work for hours under console (like now) without problems.
<cromo> sys-rq keys seems to work sometimes, sometimes they don't
<cromo> the mouse works, I can move the cursor but can't click on anything. it kinda looks like scheduler issue
<cromo> these lockups happened for bopt .192 and .193 radeon driver. I am testing the vesa drier now just in case
<jsomers> I've been unable to upgrade ubuntu the last three days due to a libc problem. Is there any fix for that?
<VousDeux> you may need to boot to console only (no gui) and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<VousDeux> gotta run, gl
<jsomers> that doesn't really help
<jsomers> it breaks, saying something about unmet dependencies and I should use the command apt-get install -f
<IntuitiveNipple> jsomers: is bug #140739 the culprit? If so, do "sudo apt-get install dpkg" and that *should* solve it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140739 in dpkg "Apt segfaults on gutsy" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140739
<aslan_home> Hey guys.
<jsomers> IntuitiveNipple: I cannot even do that
<aslan_home> Does anyone know of an application that will display pictures in a directory ?
<jsomers> if I use dpkg or apt-get it sais I should run apt-get install -f
<aslan_home> and cycle through them
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm
<jsomers> but if I do that I get a segmentation fault (core dumped)
<IntuitiveNipple> jsomers: can you locate a bug report that describes it?
<IntuitiveNipple> jsomers: the segfault is caused by the bug I pointed you to :p
<IntuitiveNipple> jsomers: sounds like you're in a catch-22 situation
<rpw> I'm running gutsy on a imac cd and was using the fglrx drivers with compiz. I was a happy camper 12 hours ago. then I updated and everything broke :(
<rpw> right now I can't even get the vesa drivers to work properly.
<rpw> hi y'all, btw :)
<SlimG2> Is the xserver-xorg-video-i810 driver replaced by the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver in Gutsy? so I won't need to install the 915resolution package to fix the resolution problem
<rpw> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server tells me that discover doesn't detect my graphics hardware...
<rpw> broken as in "black screen with random pixels". no textmode console when I press ctrl-alt-fn, but when blindtyping I can at least cleanly restart the box.
<rpw> is this a known issue?
<gourdin> I got a feisty system without network
<gourdin> can I upgrade the system with the gutsy dvd without loosing my datas ?
<aburhite> i can't get this dual head to work at all, it keeps on cloning, and i have tried several ways
<jsomers> IntuitiveNipple: thanks, that pointed me into the right direction
<jsomers> I think it's fixed now, updating seems to work again
<ShackJack> gourdin - if you have you home partitioned off in a separate partition, yes... All settings, etc are there..
<gourdin> I found an nice howto, I need 30G :) : http://www.howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories
<SlimG2> Is the xserver-xorg-video-i810 driver replaced by the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver in Gutsy? so I won't need to install the 915resolution package to fix the resolution problem
<winbond> how can i find out where java installed, when i do "whereis java6-jre" it only returns "java6-jre:
<Pici> winbond: which java
<winbond> Pici, sun java
<Pici> winbond: no, the command is `which java`
<No1Viking> /usr/bin/java
<No1Viking> Pici, my java aint working, the applications does not start
<Pici> winbond: or dpkg -L sun-java6-jre (or whatever the package name is)
<No1Viking> I have Sun Java 6 installed
<minimec> winbond: /usr/lib/jvm ...
<winbond> minimec, yup, need to go through like 3 links to find it
<No1Viking> Any idea how to solve it?
<magical_trevsky> hi, what's the kubuntu equivalent of this channel? (or is this for all gutsy versions?)
<winbond> Pici, thanks, i can trace the links from which java, and iventualkly find the real dir
<Pici> magical_trevsky: This is it
<winbond> magical_trevsky, this is all in one
<magical_trevsky> ah, cool. thanks
<No1Viking> No help?
<minimec> No1Viking: install sun java 6 . works great here, but you have to copy the java-plugin manually in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<No1Viking> minimec, the problem fr me is tha applications, they dont start for some kind of reason.
<No1Viking> And yes, I have Sun Java 6 installed
<minimec> No1Viking: If you start them in a console... Do you get an error message?
<No1Viking> Will check
<No1Viking> minimec, This is what I get from one of the apps: You seem to be running GNU's Java implementation, which is incomplete.
<No1Viking> Jin requires Sun's Java (or a fully compatible version) 1.4 or later.
<No1Viking> I have Sun Java 6 installed
<minimec> No1Viking: Ubuntu istalls the gnu version by default... But I didnt' delete it and my java is going fine... Hmmm
<No1Viking> I have to check what java that is used by default. I installed this machine yesterday from a Tribe 5 CD and did all the updates
<minimec> No1Viking: sudo update-alternatives --config java ;)
<minimec> No1Viking: I forgot that ;)
<No1Viking> Ahhhh.... I did sr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java and found that it uses /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java as default
<No1Viking> Ahhhh.... it uses /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java as default
<No1Viking> Thanks anyway, minimec
<minimec> No1Viking: sudo update-alternatives --config java ;)
<minimec> that's what you want
<No1Viking> Yup, I did
<No1Viking> :)
<No1Viking> Thanks
<minimec> np
<No1Viking> It works!!  ;)
<Richi1> Hi, I have a big problem with my sound on gutsy. Whenever the slider for the master is maxed in the alsa mixer, it uses 100% cpu when playing sound
<winbond> i cant start azureus, can someone tell me what this"bash: ./azureus: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory" means?
<geser> winbond: the file has dos line endings (the ^M)
<SlimG2> Is the xserver-xorg-video-i810 driver replaced by the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver in Gutsy? so I won't need to install the 915resolution package to fix the resolution problem
<winbond> geser, what endings are dos ending and can i change them?
<winbond> anyone has lag problems with irc?  i think the driver for my lancard is messed up
<ibbuntu> hi, my wireless connection has suddenly disappeared, has been working fine since tribe3, and still works in Feisty. I just restarted into Gutsy and wireless is gone.
<winbond> xxx
<leks> Anyone using ext4
<winbond> ibbuntu, ive seen a bug that some wireless dont work with 22-11 kernel
<leks> i need it compiled as a module
<leks> anyone aware of how to do?
<winbond> ibbuntu, just downgrade the kernel
<winbond> !ext4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leks> hm
<leks> so no idea?
<lnx_> when kubuntu gusty "stable" will be released ?
<avatar_> lnx_: kde4 release is scheduled for 11th december
<leks> lnx_ why dont u use google?
<avatar_> lnx_: don't if kubuntu is waiting for that one
<lnx_> im aksing about gusty not about kde 4 .. . ?
<winbond> geser, r u here?
<Brucevdk> Basically there are only a couple of ways to get the latest versions of certain applications, 1) build from source (using checkinstall or standard Debian tools to create the package, won't be as nice as the actual maintainers do) 2) grab them from an unofficial repository, not always a good idea 3) upgrade to Gutsy but face bugs in other packages/libraries whatever. Right?
<geser> winbond: dos and unix have different codings for how an line ends
<winbond> geser, but i downloaded the azureus linux package, does it mean it was compiled wrong?
<ibbunt1> winbond: Thanks for that, downgrading the kernel worked
<geser> winbond: no
<phaidros> hi, ok switched to gutsy now :)
<geser> winbond: if you open the script with an editor and it displays those ^M simply delete them (not all editor show them)
<winbond> ibbunt1, np
<winbond> geser, k thank you , will check it out
<phaidros> I expected the radeon driver fully 3d supporting rv350 in gutsy. anybody can confirm this?
<phaidros> which xorg version is 1.3 ? is it 7.3 ?
<strabes> what happened to the default ubuntu wallpaper with today's upgrade??
<ConstyXIV> strabes: new wallpaper
<strabes> i found it again in /usr/share/backgrounds, but why did it change???
<strabes> yeah, it's dark brown :(
<strabes> i have to say i'm not a fan
<leks> Do i need kernel headers to compile a "ubuntu" kernel
<leks> ?
<pwnguin> you'll need more than headers
<phaidros> build-essentials e.g. :)
<pwnguin> and the source
<Jordan_U> Is there a reason that whenever I try to edit the xorg.conf in a live session ( running daily CD from two days ago ) I get an error that it has been modified since opening it ( from vim ) , but a diff shows no changes?
<winbond> is there a way to compare 2 documents with kate?
<jetsaredim> who do I contact about getting a package re-built for gutsy?
<winbond> jetsaredim, package meinteiner
<winbond> i think
<jetsaredim> how do I find out who that is?
<jetsaredim> err
<winbond> jetsaredim, should be an email in the package description or about page
<jetsaredim> winbond: just says kernel team
<winbond> jetsaredim, if u use adept or synaptic, and click a package, there should be contact info
<jetsaredim> unfortunately not, just says ubuntu kernel team
<jetsaredim> the package in question is vmware-server-kernel-modules
<RichardHunt> Trying to run 'compiz --replace' I get this error message: Comparing resolution (1024x768) to maximum 3D texture size (512): Failed.
<winbond> jetsaredim, just file a bug and say why is should be rebuilt
<RichardHunt> Seems to have started today. After I installed updates?
<CountX> how can i get a bcm43xx based wireless chip working on gutsy?
<CountX> as painlessly as possible?
<nosrednaekim> use the restricted-manager :)
<CountX> it asks for a driver and i dont know what driver i need
<nosrednaekim> oh...
<CountX> nosrednaekim: use a local file/download from the internet
<CountX> thats what it asks
<nosrednaekim> is that for the firmware?
<CountX> yea
<CountX> i dont know where to get that
<CountX> HP doesnt provide support for linux
<CountX> they told me....
<CountX> i told the nice lady on the phone to get laid
<nosrednaekim> CountX: might be easier just to use NDISwrapper with the windows driver
<nosrednaekim> its not her fault.
<CountX> nosrednaekim: innorite
<CountX> nosrednaekim: doesnt ubuntu support bcm43xx?
<CountX> nosrednaekim: cause i have no idea what ur talking about
<nosrednaekim> yeah... there is a fiesty tutorial for it..
<nosrednaekim> ndiswrapper uses windows drivers...
<CountX> nosrednaekim: i really dont mind how it gets done, but i dont know what ndiswrapper is
<CountX> nosrednaekim: i do however know what the restricted-manager is
<nosrednaekim> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CountX> nosrednaekim: i just apparently need to get a firmware
<nosrednaekim> I thankfully am not cursed with a broadcom
<CountX> nosrednaekim: i didnt build the laptop
<nosrednaekim> eh... but you bought it ;)
<CountX> nosrednaekim: otherwise i would care, i would make it a sweet laptop, but then again it would be like a foot thick and need a suitcase to be lugged around, so it really wouldnt be a laptop, just a portable computer....
<CountX> nosrednaekim: point is, i wouldnt choose broadcom if i had a choice
<CountX> nosrednaekim: i would choose Killer
<Jordan_U> Is there a reason that whenever I try to edit the xorg.conf in a live session ( running daily CD from two days ago ) I get an error that it has been modified since opening it ( from vim ) , but a diff shows no changes?
<nosrednaekim> my point is you did have a choice since you bought the computer without researching the wireless card. But Thats a rather mute point as you are stuck with it now ;)
<CountX> Jordan_U: do you want me to act like i know what ur sauing?
<nosrednaekim> Jordan_U: maybe its Displayconfig-gtk... i'm not sure how that works
<CountX> nosrednaekim: not really, its a refurb and i got it for the proc and video card, it was a steal
<Jordan_U> CountX, No, I'll just wait and hope someone else does :)
<CountX> nosrednaekim: like, i didnt steal it, but its cheap nontheless
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Jordan_U> CountX, What is the exact chipset? bcm43xx ( what is the xx ? )
<CountX> 2.02ghz dual core, 256mb nvidia 7600, for 900$
<CountX> Jordan_U: i unno
<CountX> Jordan_U: how would i find out?
<Jordan_U> CountX, That is why I have a laptop with an ATI card :)
<CountX> Jordan_U: you got a better deal?
<CountX> Jordan_U: wha brand?
<Jordan_U> CountX, System -> Preferences -> Hardware Information, or lspci
<Jordan_U> CountX, Better deal being free from Apple :)
<CountX> Jordan_U: i'll use the terminal so i can get used to it
<CountX> Intel or PPC?
<CountX> Jordan_U: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<Jordan_U> CountX, Intel, macbook pro
<CountX> Jordan_U: damn j00
<CountX> Jordan_U: i work with this chick who got a free iPhone just for working at Apple
<CountX> Jordan_U: aww, dude i gotta brb, help me when i get back?
<Jordan_U> CountX, Sure, ~ how long?
<CountX> Jordan_U: its like dead here normally
<CountX> Jordan_U: 3 mins
<Jordan_U> sure
<CountX> ok ok
<CountX> Jordan_U: you there?
<CountX> i have like a bunch of people calling me
<CountX> its my birthday, so like, people feel like they need to call me and remind me
<Jordan_U> CountX, Yes, so you know that you just need the firmware, the package to get it is bcm43xx-fwcutter, but Gutsy is supposed to do something with broadcom card in Restricted Manager so please try that first since I am curious :)
<winbond> is there a way to compare 2 documents with kate?
<CountX> Jordan_U: ya the restricted-manager asks for a firmware
<CountX> either online or local file
<Jordan_U> CountX, Does Online ask you for a URL or does it just grab it automatically?
<CountX> it has one there, but it doesnt look like the right one, but yes its a url slot
<Jordan_U> CountX, And if you don't mind a screenshot ( sorry, again, just curious :)
<Jordan_U> CountX, So it has a URL by default and you can enter your own if you want? Or is there just a blank URL box?
<CountX> ok ok, thats like ctrl+prnt screen to take a window snapshot?
<CountX> Jordan_U: it has a url in there already
<CountX> Jordan_U: but it defaults to local file
<Jordan_U> CountX, Probably because they realized that asking someone to go online for a file might piss them off if the only way they can connect is via wireless :)
<CountX> lol
<CountX> yeah
<Jordan_U> CountX, I don't have a printscreen key so I don't know :) but you can get to it by Applications -> Accessories either way
<CountX> Jordan_U: its function>prt sc on my  laptop
<_CitizenKane_> hi all, how can i stop strigi from beginning on startup in kubuntu?
<CountX> Jordan_U: http://marcels.pure-wrath.com/Screenshot.png
<CountX> my name is Marcel BTW
<CountX> Jordan_U: you there?
<Jordan_U> CountX, Awesome, If you are connected to the net try it
<Jordan_U> CountX, No
<CountX> lol
<CountX> the light is still red
<CountX> on my laptop, it has a wifi switch with a light
<CountX> Jordan_U: how can i check and see if it works?
<Jordan_U> CountX, Try connecting to a wireless network?
<doug__> where do i get the gutsy download at?
<rbanffy> Hi folks. All icons of my OpenOffice are missing - text equivalents are in their place. Has anyone experienced something like it?
<rbanffy> It looks like it is prepared for a screen reader. Either that or the text is a fall-back method if the icons go bad/missing.
<Guest009> ok ok
<Guest009> i broke the internet
<Guest009> ok my laptop
<Guest009> Jordan_U: this is CountX on a different computer
<rbanffy> Guest009: OK. You win. I must have broken something in OpenOffice, but at least I am able to go on-line.
<Guest009> rbanffy: that still sucks you broke openoffice
<Guest009> rbanffy: i mean, at least i still can open .doc :P
<Guest009> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Guest009> i win
<rbanffy> I can open them. Just all icons in toolbars, menus and such are missing.
<rbanffy> Whatever happened, just made OOo suck a little bit more ;-)
<CountX> i am now +e, what ever that is
<CountX> !+e
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<CountX> no no no
<CountX> stupid ubotu :P
<Jordan_U> CountX, So what happened with the firmware? Did it download? Is wireless now working?
<CountX> Jordan_U: no internet works now
<CountX> Jordan_U: the little icon in the top for the network went away and i cant uset he internet in any way now
<Jordan_U> CountX, wireless internet?
<j4ne> hi. i cannot get dri work with ubuntu gutsy ... i reading /var/log/Xorg.1.log and i found this --> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri]  RADEONDRIGetVersion failed because of a version mismatch, [dri]  radeon.o kernel module version is 8.37.6 but version 1.17.0 or newer is needed. anyone can help me ?
<CountX> Jordan_U: none
<CountX> Jordan_U: no wireless or wired
<Jordan_U> CountX, Try running "nm-applet"
<CountX> Jordan_U: /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<CountX> Jordan_U: and no icon still
<Jordan_U> CountX, not good
<CountX> Jordan_U: ya it sounds ominous
<CountX> Jordan_U: what i f*** up now?
<Jordan_U> CountX, Oddly enough something to do with sound
<Jordan_U> CountX, Try System -> Administration -> Networking
<CountX> Jordan_U: wtf?
<CountX> Jordan_U ok
<Jordan_U> CountX, and what is the output of "ls /usr/bin/esd" ?
<CountX> no such file or directory
<CountX> that really doesnt sound good...
<Jordan_U> CountX, Do you have the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<CyD_> ndiswrapper doesnt work anymore :(
<gnomefreak> if n-m isnt working (its important to file a bug at this point, the maintainer doesnt hang out in this channel and this is something he needs to know if it started in last day or 2 sincee he just fixed a few other issues and they might have caused other issues to  surface.
* gnomefreak also not really wanting to paste everything to him :(
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, I am trying to figure out weather it is in fact a problem with nm, since he does not in fact have a /usr/bin/esd
<gnomefreak> and iirc he was worried about the ifup update more than the n-m one but still run hand in hand
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, I believe he should, no?
<gnomefreak> esd is sound
<gnomefreak> what does sound have to do with n-m?
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, I know, enlightened sound daemon
<kurros> esd was removed a while ago...
<j4ne> no radeon expert alive ?
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found is the error he gets when he tries to start nm
<gnomefreak> that is a n-m issue if esd in fact was removed
<kurros> it's not a fatal error to nm-applet, just gnome's sound events error
<gnomefreak> but i dont see why n-m would look for esd at all
<Jordan_U> kurros, gnomefreak So either way it is in fact an nm error
<gnomefreak> seems that is 2 differnt issues IMHO
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: if esd was removed and n-m is looking for it yes
<kurros> Jordan_U: no, any gnome program you start from terminal will say that esd error
<gnomefreak> im not sure if esd was removed i heard roumors but never looked
<gnomefreak> kurros: the 2.20 fixed most of that
<gnomefreak> afaik
<kurros> if sound events are turned on
<Jordan_U> kurros, gnomefreak What I should have said is that either way *there* is an nm bug, there may or may not also be another bug having to do with esd
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: if kurros is right (im not sure about it ive been working on other things) than its a gnome ubuntu issue and file bug there they can work out if n-m needs to be changed along with other gnome apps but kurros does make sense
<Jordan_U> CountX, Are you completely up to date?
<gnomefreak> ummmm
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, But he said it should not be a fatal error, and nm-applet is not starting
<gnomefreak> gstreamer0.10-esd tells me either bits and peices are there or esd is still in repos
<kurros> i'm just saying the esd message isn't a fatal one. it's not nm-applet printing it to the console
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: if n-m is looking for esd and it was removed it will be a fatal error
<winbond> geser, hey, i opened the azureus  script in kate and open office but none of them show any ^M, in kate there is a tool which says line ending /unix, dos, mac , but it doesnt do anything,
<gnomefreak> im still seeing parts of esd all over the place wo im gonna have to assume it wasnt removed from repos unless they are not done removing things
<kurros> if he goes to the System->Perferences->Sound app and unchecks use esd on the sound tab the error will stop printing
<gnomefreak> but that doesnt mean that n-m will work if its not n-m printing the error than its a gnome isseu but still shouldnt prevent n-m from working
<kurros> correct, esd and n-m are unrelated
<Vegar> is there an alternate ubuntu installer?
<gnomefreak> 16:58 <            asac > gnomefreak: nm appears to crash when supplicant fails
<gnomefreak> are you using wpasuppicant by chance?
<CountX> dang
<CountX> Jordan_U_?
<gnomefreak> CountX: does it fail to start on reboot?
<Jordan_U> CountX, Sorry, lost wireless for a minute
<CountX> gnomefreak: im not sure
* gnomefreak talking to maintainer atm
<geser> winbond: does kate show which line editing is used?
<CountX> i'll give a restart a go
<gnomefreak> CountX: wait
<gnomefreak> 17:00 <            asac > e.g. does nm crash after startup?
<gnomefreak> 17:00 <            asac > and if you restart it by:
<gnomefreak> 17:00 <            asac > /etc/dbu*/even*/25NetworkManager restart
<gnomefreak> 17:00 <            asac > sudo /etc/dbu*/even*/25NetworkManager restart
<gnomefreak> 17:00 <            asac > does it work well then?
<gnomefreak> CountX: try running those commands and let me know if it works
<gnomefreak> this si a common issue atm thats why i ask you test this
<CountX> gnomefreak ok 1 sec
<gnomefreak> CountX: ty
<CountX> gnomefreak im glad to help its just that its my bday and like theres a bunch of people here and im getting phone calls ATM
<Jordan_U> CountX, Happy Birthday :)
<CountX> haha thanks
<gnomefreak> happy birthday
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, As extra information this happened ( I think immediately you'll have to ask ) after he used Restricted Manager to grab the firmware for his broadcom card
<gnomefreak> sorry have 16 conversations at once here because im trying to walk out door but asac would really like to know if same issue as he has seen
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> your kidding right?
<Jordan_U> !gtfo | gnomefreak
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: ill kick myself later
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, No, why?
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, ;)
<gnomefreak> thats not good if firmware is messed up
<CountX> gnomefreak: yeah i used the restricted-manager to get bcm43xx firmware, then it crashed
<Jordan_U> CountX, Can you pastebin the output of "ls /lib/firmware" ?
<CountX> gnomefreak: and sudo /etc/dbu*/even*/25NetworkManager restart worked
<gnomefreak> it did
<CountX> gnomefreak: for wired yes
<CountX> gnomefreak: i am going to try wireless in a sec
<gnomefreak> ty
<CountX> gnomefreak: how would i search for a wireless network in range?
<CountX> gnomefreak: im unfamiliar with it in linux
<gnomefreak> im asking
<Jordan_U> CountX, They should simply be listed in the drop down menu from the applet in the top right corner
<CountX> gnomefreak: restricted-manager shows that the bcm43xx is in use
<gnomefreak> CountX: i never learned that eaither :) but most likely in the n-m prefferrnces
<gnomefreak> CountX: yes that isnt you issue
<gnomefreak> your issue is the same as 90% of n-m issues in last 3 days
<gnomefreak> since upgrade
<gnomefreak> hes aware of it and been hacking at it (well after he fixes some locales for other packages
<Jordan_U> CountX, Make sure that in System -> Administration -> Networking the wireless interface is set to "roaming mode"
* gnomefreak wonders why i get the feleling im fixing this :(
<gnomefreak> feeling
<kurros> CountX: does iwconfig show anything (ESSID)
<CountX> Jordan_U: roamin mode is enabled
<gnomefreak> CountX: should be in n-m prefferneces
<gnomefreak> cant remember what under though it should be noticalbe iirc
<CountX> kurros: it shows my broadcom, but no networks, and its not connected so everything is idle
<kurros> ConstyX: iwlist [interface]  scan will show a list of networks
<kurros> eth1 or whatever
<gnomefreak> if i had to guess it will work for wireless as well
<gnomefreak> kurros: the issue is caused by wpasupplacant
<CountX> kurros: no scan results, but i know of 2 wifi's that i can get on my windows partition in this exact spot
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, Maybe I have just been missing it, but I don't think nm-applet has any preferences per se
<gnomefreak> just need to make sure for wireless
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: not appletlet sorry in system>admin>networking
<gnomefreak> or networking tools one of the 2
<kurros> ah, i only have an open network here
<kurros> interesting
<Andy80> hi
<CountX> so what, do i have to disable wired to get wireless
<CountX> how does that whole thing work, cause i cant find any that i know are here
<Jordan_U> CountX, No
<CountX> Jordan_U: so its just broke?
<Andy80> I've just installed libnss-ldap and I've entered the ldap setup information, but I cannot find any /etc/libnss-ldap.conf
<Andy80> where is it?
<Andy80> I also try to do: dpkg-reconfigure libnss-ldap, but nothing happens....
<Andy80> is it a known bug?
<Jordan_U> CountX, Do you see any wireless networks listed if you use System -> Preferences -> Networking ( ie uncheck roaming mode ) ?
<CountX> Jordan_U: im not sure
<CountX> Jordan_U: im not sure i quite understand
<mirak> how do I use tracker and dump beagle ?
<Jordan_U> CountX, Sorry, "network" not "networking"
<mirak> how can I use tracker in nautilus ?
<gnomefreak> mirak: applications>accessories>tracker search tool
<CountX> Jordan_U: and what am i looking for?
<kurros> mirak: if beagled is not running it will use trackerd
<gnomefreak> dump beagle == apt-get remove --purge beagle if you no longer want it
<Jordan_U> CountX, Double click your wireless interfance, uncheck roaming mode, and look in the ESSID drop down menu
<CountX> Jordan_U: nothing
<Jordan_U> CountX, :(
<gnomefreak> nothing?
<kurros> if iwlist isn't showing anything the network app wont
<CountX> gnomefreak: its a blank menu for the ESSID
<Jordan_U> CountX, Can you pastebin the output of "iwlist scanning"
<gnomefreak> nothing would mean there are no wireless routers set up OR wpasupplacant is preventing you from being able to see it
<CountX> kurros: i prefer the terminal, it looks more technical infront of people who own an MAC :P
<gnomefreak> CountX: this is a mac?
<CountX> i have a lot of MAC friends, i like to poke fun at them
<CountX> gnomefreak: no its not, its free
<gnomefreak> "G" or intell prc?
<CountX> gnomefreak: huh
<CountX> hey brb
<gnomefreak> CountX: you have to be using wpasupplacant if the command worked
<CountX> imma get on irssi on my laptop
<gnomefreak> or restarting networ fixed it
<slasher> hey, i just upgraded to gutsy and the new deskbar is terible, is there a way to fix it?
<gnomefreak> that would be too easy
<gnomefreak> slasher: define deskbar?
<gnomefreak> you mean the panels?
<gnomefreak> assuming its gnome
<mirak> gnomefreak: tracker is damn slow to index
<HenrikL> Hi, what is the "correct" way of switching what a /etc/alternatives entry points to ?
<gnomefreak> mirak: yes i know
<mirak> I am sure it was faster before
<kurros> deskbar-applet, and no there is no way to "fix it", its the authors decision
<mirak> when it was using mysql
<mirak> I tested at this time
<slasher> the spotlight type applet that now opens a window instead of the spotlight-like search feild
<marcel> back
<marcel> oh wait, poo
<Jordan_U> HenrikL, update-alternatives
<kurros> you get used to it, ime
<gnomefreak> HenrikL: sudo update-alternatives --all or replace --all with what you want to change
<mirak> gnomefreak: is there a way to have index just file names first, then when it's done, go deeper in documents ?
<winbond> my vmware machine slowed down a lot from the latest kernel upgrade, anyone noticed a performance drop?
<CountX> ok there we go
<gnomefreak> mirak: not sure i havent had time to play with it yet
<CountX> gnomefreak: what were you saying when i left, sorry i need to get on my laptop to stop switching back and forth
<mirak> gnomefreak: why the indexing speed is ranged from 0 the fastest to 20 the slowest ? Is it just the nice setting ?
<mirak> niceness
<gnomefreak> CountX: on laptop do you see listed networks?
<slasher> kurros: would it be possible to uninstall gutsy's deskbar and grab it from feisty's repo's?
<CountX> gnomefreak: no, there are none when i do iwlist and in the network manager
<gnomefreak> mirak: maybe, its not a package i maintain so i couldnt really say
<gnomefreak> CountX: asking him about something atm
<gnomefreak> slasher: what deskbar
<CountX> gnomefreak: cool, its all good
<slasher> deskbar-applet
<gnomefreak> you mean applet or panel or what?
<gnomefreak> slasher: ah ok
<gnomefreak> CountX: works?
<CountX> gnomefreak: so about that network thing, am i going to have to like, keep running that command or what?
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, Should he try turning off WPA encription so see if it's a wpasupplicant problem or am I missing something? ( I don't use WPA )
<CountX> gnomefreak: did that permanently fix it/
<gnomefreak> CountX: its just a restart command so you may need to write it down
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> CountX, Does wireless work?
<Andy80> sorry, I had to reboot
<gnomefreak> wpasupplicant gets opened n-m crashes
<CountX> Jordan_U: to the best of my knowledge no
<gnomefreak> slasher: give me a minute. first no you cant install feistied
<mirak> gnomefreak: 97.4  0.6   0:14.14 pdftotext lol, tracker convert a pdf to text to index it ???
<mirak> that's too much for me
<gnomefreak> CountX: you did run iwlist with sudo right?
<Andy80> can anyone help me with libnss-ldap please?
<Jordan_U> mirak, How else would it work?
<gnomefreak> mirak: file a bug
<slasher> gnomefreak: that's too bad, but thanks, i'll take any help i can get
<CountX> gnomefreak: no...
<gnomefreak> CountX: if you do it should list
<CountX> gnomefreak: it says that eth1 doesnt support scanning, and there is no such device
<Jordan_U> mirak, Can you think of another way to index a PDF?
<mirak> Jordan_U: I would prefer him to index all the files, then after go deeper. actually
<Jordan_U> mirak, Ahh, ok.
<SlimG2> Is the xserver-xorg-video-i810 driver replaced by the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver in Gutsy? so I won't need to install the 915resolution package to fix the resolution problem
<mirak> Jordan_U: I am not sure that with a normal usage a normal user would find is files with tracker even after one month, if he doesn't have the computer always online
<Jordan_U> mirak, Just a thought, if the file change between indexing and text indexing then you would have a conflicting database
* gnomefreak finally leaving i hope
<mirak> Jordan_U: no reason
<CountX> marcel@marcel-laptop:~$ sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<CountX> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<mirak> Jordan_U: tracker is aware if a file change isn't it ?
<Jordan_U> mirak, What do you mean?
<mirak> tracker could just index the filenames in it's database
<mirak> then once it's done, it do the indexing process and go deeper
<mirak> if the file change who cares ?
<DShepherd> so is gutsy going to get a new artwork for the release?
<CountX> anyone wanna help me/
<CountX> no wireless :(
<CountX> its my birthday :)
<CountX> !grandparidiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grandparidiso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CountX> !granparidiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about granparidiso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CountX> !firefox-granparadiso
<CountX> ah, common ubotu
<Pici> !info firefox-granparadiso
<ubotu> firefox-granparadiso: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 9717 kB, installed size 27396 kB
<Pici> Thats all she wrote
<CountX> Pici: thanks
<CountX>  !info wasnt aware of that one
<ubotu> Package wasnt does not exist in gutsy
<CountX> shh ubotu
<CountX> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<slasher> haha, that's a terrible pun
<CountX> yeah....
<CountX> still funny
<d4rkmonkey> I don't get it...
<CountX> lol
<CountX> its ok
<slasher> he he he
<d4rkmonkey> :'(
<CountX> :P
<CountX> !yum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CountX> hahaha
<CountX> now thats funny
<CountX> !Yum
<slasher> !info yum
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (gutsy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<CountX> poo you
<slasher> ;0
<slasher> ERR
<slasher> ;)
<slasher> hit caps instead of shift
<CountX> no
<CountX> i dun wanna
* slasher hit caps instead of shift*
<CountX> ;)
<CountX> inno, i get it
<slasher> hehe :P
* Jordan_U just ran sudo apt-get install yum, feels so wrong
<CountX> Jordan_U: poo on you
<CountX> Jordan_U: why?
<CountX> APT FTW
<EqUaTe> Jordan_U: heathen!
<EqUaTe> :P
<CountX> !FTW
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slasher> !info ftw
<ubotu> Package ftw does not exist in gutsy
<Jordan_U> CountX, Because it's too absurd not to :)
<CountX> man someone should really fix that
<EqUaTe> ubotu: FTW is APT
<CountX> how do you add things to ubotu?
<Jordan_U> CountX, ubotu foo is bar
<EqUaTe> damn.. it goes to the ops chan.. :P
<CountX> !FTW
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CountX> see!
<CountX> thats just wrong
<Jordan_U> CountX, Join #ubuntu-ops and they will accept reject or ignore it :)
<EqUaTe> CountX: it requires the folk in #ubuntu-ops to authorise it
<CountX> ah...thats foobar
<slasher> messing with the info bot, that's terrible, some day someone will wanna look something up and get nothing but dick jokes
<CountX> open source concept?
<CountX> I THINK NOT
<CountX> slasher: have some confidence
<slasher> nevar!!!
<CountX> slasher: maybe tho...
<CountX> i forgot how to change windows in irssi
<slasher> you know i did too
<crimsun> /win
* Jordan_U wonders when #ubuntu+1 tunred into #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<crimsun> or use the meta bindings
<Jordan_U> turned even
<CountX> crimsun: ya if forgot the meta bindings
<slasher> the only way i know is /window goto #
<slasher> anyone know what the keyboard shortcut is?
<crimsun> meta+#
<gnomefreak> ther eis /win channel#
<gnomefreak> meta+# doesnt work here
<gnomefreak> assuming meta is the meta key and # is the channel #
<winbond> geser, sorry missed ur post, yes kate can show numbered lines, if that's what u mean
<slasher> i wish alt+left/right or something worked
<CountX> slasher: there is something like that i just forgot
<gnomefreak> ctrl+p ctrl+n work as well
<slasher> sweet
<geser> winbond: I mean can kate show you if unix, dos or mac  line endings are used?
<slasher> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<CountX> thanks bro
<CountX> imma forget it though...
<Jordan_U> geser, vim will ( it doesn't understand dos or mac line endings :)
<slasher> just use it a lot
<CountX> slasher: im trying :P
<CountX> slasher: you shoul see
<slasher> haha
<geser> Jordan_U: I know, but I don't know if winbond can use vim
<CountX> anyone use wireless? can help me?
<CountX> like, still no networks show up
<slasher> i use it but mine worked out of the box, sorry
<CountX> restricted-manager shows the bcm43xx is in-use
<Jordan_U> CountX, Try temporarily turning off WPA to see if it's a WPA issue
<CountX> Jordan_U: how :P
<Jordan_U> CountX, In FF go to the ip of your router to get to its configuration page
<CountX> Jordan_U: im using my neighbors....
<CountX> Jordan_U: no WPA no protection
<slasher> from the sound of it he's not even seeing ssid's
<Jordan_U> bad CountX
<slasher> yeah, bad CountX
<CountX> Jordan_U: naw were cool, we share files and stuff
<abc123> since  last update of the ati driver, the display stay black, i have have already run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but it doesnt help... what's wrong?
<Jordan_U> slasher, gnome freak ( trying not to highlight him, sorry if I do ) said that wpasupplicant may be preventing him from seeing the essid also somehow, or maybe I misunderstood
<osmosis> anyone use xen in gutsy ?
<slasher> hmm, i'll take his word for it, i'm sure he knows more than i do
<Jordan_U> CountX, So there is no password on his network?
<CountX> Jordan_U: no, and its a she :P
<Jordan_U> slackern, Then again I may have misunderstood and she was only talking about nm
<CountX> Jordan_U: and im like 3 meters from the router....
<slasher> CountX: are you sure your wireless hardware is on btw?
<Jordan_U> CountX, In FF put 192.168.1.1 in as the URL
<CountX> Jordan_U: how would i know
<CountX> Jordan_U: iwconfig?
<Jordan_U> CountX, Well, try "sudo iwconfig <interface> <ESSID>"
<CountX> Jordan_U: i forget this essid
<Jordan_U> CountX, Where interface is the interface name that didn't have an error "no wireless extensions" in iwlist and ESSID is the name of your neighbor's network
<marek`> hey
<marek`> when i do ls -l /bin/sh it points to dash
<Jordan_U> CountX, You have a computer which is connected to it, correct?
<marek`> is this a typo?
<marek`> is it supposed to be bash?
<Jordan_U> marek`, It is supposed to
<CountX> Jordan_U: not right now
<marek`> why?
<CountX> Jordan_U: this laptop is the one that connects to it
<rom> hi
<Jordan_U> marek`, sh is supposed to link to a POSIX compliant shell, dash happens to be *only* POSIX compliant and nothing more, but it's faster than Bash.
<Jordan_U> marek`, sh != bash
<rom> someone can help me?
<marek`> i see
<rom> I try to launch compiz-fusion on gutsy
<rom> "glxinfo | grep direct" give "direct rendering: Yes"
<rom> but when I launch compiz --replace
<Jordan_U> marek`, And it should never be assumed that it does ( though many people do, it's called a bashism when you ask for sh when you want bash )
<rom> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Jordan_U> rom, ATI?
<rom> nvidia geforce 8600
<rom> last drivers
<rom> from .run on nvidia website (nvidia-glx-new are old)
<Jordan_U> rom, What happens when you try to enable it from System -> Preferences -> Appearance ?
<marek`> i see
<rom> I use kubuntu
<rom> I try apparence
<rom> then, what menu?
<Jordan_U> rom, I thought that nvidia-glx-new in Gutsy was the newest driver from nvidia.com
<Jordan_U> rom, No idea
<rom> I think the last was out today
<rom> or yesterday
<CountX> Jordan_U: int he network-managerp the wireless connection is faded out, what doe sthat mena
<rom> but driver seems to work
<rom> just compiz doesn't :(
<rom> I have this message too:
<CountX> Jordan_U: typing fast sry about the grammar
<Jordan_U> CountX, Have you tried rebooting yet?
<CountX> Jordan_U: im scared too
<CountX> Jordan_U: plus im updating
<rom> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<Jordan_U> CountX, I doubt anything bad will happen, at worst some kittens will be eaten
<CountX> Jordan_U: damn kittens...
<CountX> Jordan_U: maybe just maybe they will convert to gajaism and be 'happy' kittens
<CountX> OR THEY WILL BE DESTROYED!!
<rom> someone has an idea?
<Jordan_U> CountX, Speaking of which, what was that Desktop Background you had?
<CountX> Jordan_U: which one, the religeon one?
<Jordan_U> CountX, Yes, the one in the screenshot
<CountX> Jordan_U: i use wallpaper-tray, on a 1 minute cycle, i have like 200 desktops
<CountX> Jordan_U: its from deviantart.com, i donwloaded all my favourates
<CountX> Jordan_U: actually nbow that you mention it, i need to backup all those on my site
<Jordan_U> CountX, Link?
<Jordan_U> :)
<CountX> Jordan_U: the link is long gone...
<CountX> lost in time
<ReL1K> anyone have the issue with an annoying white box when using compiz
<ReL1K> ??
<rom> what card?
<ReL1K> intel
<Jordan_U> CountX, Can you send it to me?
<CountX> Jordan_U: im uploading the 32 best
<rom> I don't know:(
<ReL1K> gm965
<CountX> Jordan_U: the titles oare pretty good, so you should be able to pick it out
<winbond> geser, i can use vim, do i need to specify anything in vim to show the endings, because i still dont see anything
<ReL1K> i heard someone talking about this before, noone has an idea how to fix the issues in compiz where theres a weird white box around everything??
<CountX> Jordan_U: http://marcels.pure-wrath.com/desktops/So_Many_Answers_by_RadicallyPoetic.jpg
<rom> nobody knows for my compiz bug?
<geser> winbond: sorry, I don't have right now a file to test
<geser> winbond: and it's time for me to go to bed
<CountX> Jordan_U: this one is pretty freakin sweet
<CountX> http://marcels.pure-wrath.com/desktops/Copy%20of%201297171615_cfe280f144_o.png
<winbond> geser, ok , thanks
<darrend> why is apache a dependency of php5?
<CountX> really?
<Jordan_U> darrend, Good question :)
<CountX> Jordan_U: if im not back in 5 minutes, something went horribly wrong
<CountX> Jordan_U: and i want you to know...you were a real friend bro
<CountX> jk jk
<CountX> :P
<CountX> but seriously if im not back soon somethings wrong
<Jordan_U> CountX, It's OK, as long as text doesn't start getting scre13452345234523409 )(IU)*&Y&%*681wrqwr youf f&^in#
<slasher> i've got class, thanks for the help, later
<CountX> bakc
<CountX> back, and i have internet apparently
<Jordan_U> CountX, Still no wireless though?
<CountX> Jordan_U: lemme check
<CountX> Jordan_U: i have 3 network icons on the top
<CountX> wow
<CountX> aint that special
<CountX> no i dont see any wireless
<Jordan_U> CountX, Does sudo modprobe bcm43xx output anything?
<CountX> nothing...
<Jordan_U> CountX, Did it work in feisty?
<Jordan_U> CountX, And can you pastebin the output of "ls /lib/firmware" ?
<ReL1K> anyone have the issue with an annoying white box when using compiz?
<ConstyXIV> can you remap your menu key to something useful, like scale?
<osmosis> where can I check the lastest new packages for gutsty ?
<ConstyXIV> osmosis: same way as always
<ConstyXIV> osmosis: either apt-get update or the update manager
<osmosis> ConstyXIV: i dont have it installed though.  web page ?
<gib> I'm having an issue with yelp in gutsy.  It doesn't display any images; it only shows text--which is displayed fine.  It don't get any error messages when launching it from the command line, and like I said, it works fine except for not showing any images.
<ConstyXIV> osmosis: packages.ubuntu.com
<osmosis> ConstyXIV:  updates are there ?
<gib> Is anyone esle seeing images in there help files for gnome-based apps that use yelp?
<osmosis> ConstyXIV:    https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy    has  lastest uploads
<gib> So, is that a known issue.  It seems like the gnome guys break yelp with every revision.
<CountX> Jordan_U:
<CountX> Jordan_U: 2.6.22-10-generic  2.6.22-11-generic  bcm43xx_microcode11.fw
<gnomefreak> gib: what steps are you taking to get that?
<gnomefreak> CountX: hint we are at 2.6.22-11
<gnomefreak> soon to be -12
<CountX> gnomefreak: que?
<gnomefreak> atleast it should be done before beta release
<CountX> gnomefreak: Que?
<gnomefreak> what do you mean?
<CountX> espanol?
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> :)
<CountX> no hablo inglis
<marcel> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<marcel> i win
<CountX> stupid
<CountX> sorry im back, i keep getting birthday calls
<CountX> people telling me about being 1 year older and responsibility and blah blah
<pwnguin> CountX: dialup?
<CountX> pwnguin: NO!
<CountX> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<CountX> NO
<CountX> dialup, just die damnit
<pwnguin> CountX: just wondering why you disconnected because of the phone
<CountX> pwnguin: no i was shosted
<CountX> ghosted
<pwnguin> which happens when you get disconnected and reconnect
<pwnguin> anyways
<CountX> pwnguin: yeah i pressed ctrl+c
<pwnguin> is there some trick to getting sd readers to work in gutsy?
<CountX> Jordan_U: hey man
<CountX> Jordan_U: no wireless still...
<Jordan_U> CountX, Sorry if you already answered, but did it work in Feisty?
<Jordan_U> CountX, and what is the output of "ls /lib/firmware" ?
<CountX> Jordan_U: i only used feist for a little, and i didnt try, sorry
<CountX> Jordan_U: marcel@marcel-laptop:~$ ls /lib/firmware
<CountX> 2.6.22-10-generic  2.6.22-11-generic  bcm43xx_microcode11.fw
<CountX> Jordan_U: and i still have 3 network icons on the top bar
<Jordan_U> CountX, Do you have a feisty LiveCD? it would be useful to know if this is a regression
<CountX> Jordan_U: i do but its scratched, cd's dont last long in my room
<Jordan_U> CountX, strange, I have a bunch of .fw files, I am guessing you should also and you just don't have the .fw ( firmware ) file for your chipset
<Jordan_U> CountX, That's what cases are for ;)
<CountX> Jordan_U: you do know its my bday right....hook me up man ;)
* Jordan_U hands CountX a stack of CD cases
<ReL1K> anyone using gutsy maybe with intel drivers have issues with compiz showing a white box around things, like all windows, the start menu, etc.
<gnomefreak> ReL1K: intel drivers are buggy atm
<Jordan_U> ReL1K, Try with copy mode
<ReL1K> Jordan_U: how do i do that? :P
<Jordan_U> CountX, I can actually send you some more .fw files though.
<ReL1K> and is anyone having issues where every so often they copy and paste something and if they copy english, it pastes out japanese characters? :P
<d4rkmonkey> ReL1K uh, isn't intel blacklisted or something now?
<gnomefreak> --use-copy i think or i know you can do  it from the gui settings manager
<CountX> Jordan_U: what would i do with thosE/
<ReL1K> d4rkmonkey: yea, got it to work though
<Jordan_U> CountX, Put them in /lib/firmware
<ReL1K> had to edit the compiz config under /usr/bin/compiz, comment out the T=T$ #intel 965 line
<ReL1K> works fine after that
<ReL1K> cept the little white box :P
<CountX> Jordan_U: whats that worth?
<d4rkmonkey> ReL1K Ok, the bugs are probably the reasons that it is blacklisted lol
* AmyRose loves the improvements in autohinting in Gutsy =D
<ReL1K> and for the record, compiz worked perfectly fine 100 percent fine like 4 days ago
<ReL1K> then the updates cmae
<ReL1K> came
<ReL1K> :)
<AmyRose> I finally broke down and used aptitude to upgrade...
<AmyRose> XD
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, Do you know if after using r-m for broadcom and extracting from the default driver it should put more than one .fw file in /lib/firmware or does it actually just keep the one that it detects is right for that card? ( in feisty with fwcutter by default you get a lot of firmware files )
<Jordan_U> ?
<terlmann> good for you!
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: should use the one it detects afaik
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: i havent had to update firmware for anything yet
<MenZa> Also, can anyone tell me why it might be that I can't scroll vertically by sliding down the right side of my touchpad anymore? I could on Feisty. :/
<MenZa> -the Also bit.
<pwnguin> MenZa: check the mouse settings
<Jordan_U> CountX, Probably won't help but try this, download trogdoor.googlepages.com/firmware.zip and extract the .fw files to /lib/firmware ( I assume you know how to use sudo and mv ) then reboot
<MenZa> pwnguin: I'm re-configuring xserver-xorg right now; which should I pick? /dev/input/mice, /dev/psaux, /dev/ttySO, /dev/tts0 or /dev/gpmdata?
<pwnguin> MenZa: synaptics is getting a bit of attention recently, perhaps due to a recent wsj article
<pwnguin> MenZa: no clue
<MenZa> pwnguin: meh
<MenZa> I'll try
<Jordan_U> CountX, Actually to test, mv the one .fw file that is there somewhere else temporarily before copying the others over
<pwnguin> id go with /input/mice
<MenZa> Did
<pwnguin> or maybe psaux
<pwnguin> but ttyS0 is foolish
<MenZa> brb
<MenZa> restarting X
<Jordan_U> CountX, I am going to have to leave soon but I am getting picked up so I am not sure exactly when, if I leave than tell me what happened with a /msg
<CountX> Jordan_U: ok, im trying to lean mv
<CountX> learn
<MenZa> That didn't work. :(
<Jordan_U> CountX, sudo cp /directory/where/you/unzipped/to/firmware/*.fw /lib/firmware
<Jordan_U> CountX, But first "sudo mv /lib/firmware/*.fw Desktop/" or wherever else you want
<Jordan_U> Meh, I'm not giving very clear directions :(
<CountX> okay
<CountX> there are still 3 network icons on the top bar
<CountX> little weird
<Balaams_Miracle> Gutsy problem: I've just moved from Xubuntu to Ubuntu using the 'Mark packages by task' feature in Synaptic (i know, not recommended). Now i wanted to try out these desktop effects i've been hearing so much about, but it refuses to cooperate. Here're the errors it throws. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38045/  Anyone know how to solve this? Is this a known problem or is it something i did?
<Jordan_U> CountX, I'm gone
<CountX> Jordan_U: fudge
<CountX> can anyone explain the 3 network icons? marcels.pure-wrath.com/Screenshot.png
<gnomefreak> ConstyXIV: start removing them until you find the one that is keeping you connected
<Balaams_Miracle> CountX: I haven't got a clue, besides the suggestion that you maight have done it yourself, although i think you've already ruled that one out
<ConstyXIV> gnomefreak: ???
<gnomefreak> sorry
<CountX> Balaams_Miracle: haha, i know i did it
<gnomefreak> CountX: remove them until you find the one that kills your connection
<CountX> Balaams_Miracle: id like to fix it, as well as my wireless
<gnomefreak> CountX: sounds like while you were trying to get it started you open it more than once
<gnomefreak> or reboot and see how many show up
<Balaams_Miracle> CountX: then i'd sughgest you follow gnomefreak's advice :-)
<Balaams_Miracle> (bleh, me and my typos)
<gnomefreak> wireless fix will be uploaded in next day or 2 (its about done) but we are frozen so it has to be accepted as showstopping and i thin it is
<CountX> gnomefreak: i have rebooted like 3 times with all threee coming back
<CountX> hello?
<gnomefreak> CountX: kill them one by one and see what happens start with closest the the left
<gnomefreak> that should be last one added
<CountX> gnomefreak: they all act as one
<CountX> gnomefreak: if i close on they all close
<CountX> one*
<gnomefreak> CountX: that sounds wrong
<CountX> gnomefreak: it looks wrong
<gnomefreak> its possible ofcourse but unlikely see if ps aux lists 3 processes for n-m
<Balaams_Miracle> Try killing them from the processmanager
<gnomefreak> CountX: how ar eyou killing them?
<gnomefreak> are*
* gnomefreak thinks you might be using killall
<gnomefreak> yes that will kill all of them
<CountX> gnomefreak: im down to ne
<gnomefreak> right click icon and close
<gnomefreak> should work
<CountX> can you read me?
<Balaams_Miracle> Yes
<CountX> cause im down to one now
<gnomefreak> yes
<CountX> coolios
<gnomefreak> told you :)
<CountX> gnomefreak: still no wireless...
<gnomefreak> CountX: wait for the fix than lets see what we can do
<CountX> gnomefreak: fix?
<gnomefreak> im fairly sure the fixes for n-m will fix most if not all your issues
<gnomefreak> CountX: the fix for it is just about done
<CountX> gnomefreak: cool like next few days close?
<CountX> gnomefreak: by saturday fix? :P
<gnomefreak> wpa is causing your issues (im about 85% sure on that)
<Balaams_Miracle> gnomefreak: You seem to know quite a deal. Any idea how i can solve my problem?
<CountX> gnomefreak: i dont use wap
<CountX> wpa*
<gnomefreak> CountX: look for it by monday since we are frozen
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-21
<gnomefreak> CountX: you may or may not but im betting its installed
<CountX> poo, im going to need wireless on saturday
<gnomefreak> Balaams_Miracle: i didnt see it
<Balaams_Miracle> gnomefreak: Shall i repeat it?
<CountX> gnomefreak: none of the wireless i use has any encryption/password
<gnomefreak> CountX: once we are done with it the archive admins have to push it but again we are frozen from uploads atm unless a good reason/showstopper
<gnomefreak> Balaams_Miracle: please
<Balaams_Miracle> Gutsy problem: I've just moved from Xubuntu to Ubuntu using the 'Mark packages by task' feature in Synaptic (i know, not recommended). Now i wanted to try out these desktop effects i've been hearing so much about, but it refuses to cooperate. Here're the errors it throws: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38045/  Anyone know how to solve this? Is this a known problem or is it something i did?
<CountX> okay...
<gnomefreak> Balaams_Miracle: what video card
<CountX> why are you frozen?
<gnomefreak> for release of beta
<CountX> too many drugs
<CountX> i had a trip like that
<CountX> it was some weird plant
<CountX> uhhh....
<gnomefreak> Balaams_Miracle: go into sound set up and uncheck esd
<Balaams_Miracle> nVidIa 6100
* CountX snaps fingers
<CountX> it was salvia
<Balaams_Miracle> gnomefreak: Esd can kill compiz?
<gnomefreak> Balaams_Miracle: remove the nvidia drivers and install them with restricted-manager please
<gnomefreak> Balaams_Miracle: no but one error at a time please so we know if they are related but doesnt look like it
<Balaams_Miracle> They were already insatalled with the restricted manager
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> Balaams_Miracle: you shouldnt need xgl for that card, what drivers are you using?
<gnomefreak> nevermind
<gnomefreak> Balaams_Miracle: are you up to date?
<CountX> gnomefreak: what kinda games do linux gamers game?
<CountX> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gnomefreak> CountX: dont know i have too much damn work in front of me to worry about gaming
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: you here or just kind of in and out?
<gnomefreak> this is strange
<Balaams_Miracle> gnomefreak: yes, i'm as up-to-date as the repo's were about 3 hours ago :-)
<gnomefreak> makes me think he doesnt have latest packages
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: just got back
* gnomefreak thinks hes hiding ;)
<Balaams_Miracle> CountX: I'm partial to Tremulous
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: wanna see something strange?
<Amaranth> Not really
<gnomefreak> atleast to me
<Amaranth> If you have a compiz problem give me your video card's pciid
<Amaranth> I'll make the problem go away
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38045/
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: its there
<gnomefreak> its not mine though
<gnomefreak> Balaams_Miracle: is the one with the issue
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<Amaranth> ah, in that case no problem
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: when people have problems we know are hardware/driver we've just been blacklisting their pciid :)
<gnomefreak> it looks like a res issue but compiz should handle that res
<gnomefreak> lol
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: the card can't handle that resolution
<gnomefreak> oh
<Amaranth> The problem is obvious
<Amaranth> Read it :)
<gnomefreak> 6100 i would have thought could
<gnomefreak> i did
<gnomefreak> but 6100 should handle it
<gnomefreak> i thought
<Amaranth> Comparing resolution (1280x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (512): Failed.
<gnomefreak> Balaams_Miracle: change your screen res
<Amaranth> The card is reporting a 512x512 max texture size
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<Amaranth> He cannot get a screen resolution that low
<gnomefreak> thats huge
<gnomefreak> your right, so this is why we blacklist them?
<Amaranth> no
<gnomefreak> oh
<Amaranth> no need for blacklist
<Amaranth> blacklist is when it passes the checks and can run compiz but has driver/hardware issues
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Amaranth> like the rv350 and the i965
<Balaams_Miracle> Would more mem solve the problem, or is that unrelated (it's shared mem, so i should be able to add some)
<gnomefreak> ummm i just saw something about the i965 not having compiz enabled
<Amaranth> Balaams_Miracle: nvidia max texture size should be 4096x4096
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: that's by design
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw
<Balaams_Miracle> Amaranth: So... any idea why my card throws a fit?
<gnomefreak> 19:30 <        Amaranth > Balaams_Miracle: nvidia max texture size should be  4096x4096
<gnomefreak> yours is looking for 512x512
<Amaranth> Balaams_Miracle: glxinfo -l | grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: no, his is saying it can only do 512
<gnomefreak> maybe axorg.conf
<Balaams_Miracle>  glxinfo -l | grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<gnomefreak> thats what i menat by lkooking for
<Balaams_Miracle> Oops
<Balaams_Miracle> GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 4096
<Balaams_Miracle> Silly thing...
<Amaranth> Balaams_Miracle: script is checking the wrong thing (just got fixed in git)
<Amaranth> Balaams_Miracle: SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace &
<Amaranth> Balaams_Miracle: run that in a terminal
<gnomefreak> git wont hit till after beta release or is compiz one of those that gets exceptions?
<Balaams_Miracle> I see a nice red window border :-)
<Balaams_Miracle> Bouncy and bendy too :-))
<Balaams_Miracle> Thanks!
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: We might get another upload of compiz this weekend
<gnomefreak> sweet :)
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: If I can fix sabdfl's bug
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: you can do it ;)
<Amaranth> haha
<Amaranth> his bug is a missing 'feature'
<gnomefreak> no pressure
<Balaams_Miracle> Amaranth: Is there a way i can make this permanent? As in changing a script or so?
<gnomefreak> oh no
<gnomefreak> ofcourse why not him
<Amaranth> saving window positions on session save and restoring them
<winbond> my vmware machine slowed down a lot from the latest kernel upgrade, anyone noticed a performance drop?
<winbond> anyone has lag problems with irc?  i think the driver for my lancard is messed up
<Amaranth> Balaams_Miracle: just keep using SKIP_CHECKS for awhile
<gnomefreak> winbond: nope that is most likely the vmware modules (did you file a bug)
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: it's a fun thing to implement
<winbond> gnomefreak, im not experienced enough to determine if its a bug, im just saying what i have observed
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: I have to only save windows that are session enabled but they create an invisible window for the session
<kitche> winbond, I m getting small amounts of lag on freenode
<gnomefreak> winbond: file a bug and the kernel guys will tell you if its a bug ;)
<Balaams_Miracle> Whoa, strange bug here! I've moved my Xchat window a little and now it's shaking like crazy. I wish i could show you...
<Amaranth> So I have to find the window's client leader and if it doesn't have one check the window's transient parents looking for a client leader and then check for SM_CLIENT_ID on the client leader
<Amaranth> And I have to not save the client leader
<Balaams_Miracle> I can not move it  wither
<Balaams_Miracle> either
<winbond> kitche, i get like 16 seconds lag
<Amaranth> Except kde apps, they set SM_CLIENT_ID on the main app window
<Amaranth> Much fun
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: i havent looked at code for compiz yet well since beryl so i dont know how "fun" "hard" it is
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: this is generic window manager stuff
* gnomefreak kinda wants to play with compiz code ;)
<Balaams_Miracle> Ah, got it.
* gnomefreak getting tired of big mozilla code :(
<CountX> wtf is up with granparidiso
<CountX> buggy or what
<gnomefreak> songbird is yet the biggest ive looked at it includes xulrunner in source
<gnomefreak> CountX: yes wait for new version
<gnomefreak> b1 will be released shortly after freeze is lifted and yes we need a week for it
<gnomefreak> CountX: the gp in repos is fairly buggy due to upstream changes in code and they are being worked out
<gnomefreak> CountX: good thing we decided to keep it in repos after final release
<gnomefreak> its gonna change names soon as well
<gnomefreak> we have been fighting opps i mean talking about that the last 3 days
<terlmann> :-D
<CountX> i currently use a combination of Opera and granparidiso
<gnomefreak> we do have PPA ersons uploaded but you dont want them until after i upgrade them but before relase xulrunner will be 1.9 nss and nspr will be newest versionsand same with firefox firefox-trunk and gp
<gnomefreak> versions even
<gnomefreak> i hav eto fix PPA when i get a week free
<CountX> hows ps1 emulation compare between M$ and ubuntu?
* gnomefreak goes for smoke like i wanted to do an hour ago
<CountX> haha
<CountX> wish i could get my hands on a smoke
<gib> gnomefreak,  Regarding yelp only showing text and not images,  all you need to do to reproduce is go into any gnome app that you have installed the documentation for and choose help/contents.
<gnomefreak> gib: what version of yelp?
* gnomefreak doesnt ever remember images in help menus
<gib> They often show screen shots to highlight what they are talking about as a visual guide.
<gib> Whatever version of yelp gutsy is using.
<gnomefreak> gib: example: open nautilus click help then contents and it looks as i remember it in fiesty just more links
<gnomefreak> i dont remember images in there but i also dont go in there unless an issue is present, it could be as simple as a setting you have or they made to make things faster
<gnomefreak> gib: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/en/index.html#rnusers-help
<gnomefreak> that shows the help menus
<gnomefreak> and tells abit about it
<gib> Do you have gnu cash installed?  It has very nice documentation with lots screenshots.  Not in gutsy though, just in Feisty.
<gnomefreak> gib: no i dont but they reworked everything in 2.20 release notice it says it will open faster (that is most likely why gnome too images out)
<gib> I'd have to go to another machine with fiesty installed to give other examples.
<gnomefreak> gib: i would file a bug but most likely it was purposly done
<Jordan_U> When I try to edit the xorg.conf in a LiveCD session when trying to save I get an error ( from vim ) that the file has been modified since it was opened, this always happens and a diff always shows that nothing has changed.
<gib> No, I don't think so.  Lots of programs use yelp to display their help.  They wouldn't all have just decided to remove all visuals.
<Jordan_U> Is this a bug or just a strange side effect of the new Xorg or something like that?
<gnomefreak> gib: yelp is part of gnome not apps
<gnomefreak> apps use yelp
<gib> Yes, but lots of apps use gnomes yelp to display their help files.
<gib> Rather than reinvent the wheel.
<gnomefreak> gib: yes and if gnome changed it than it would change for all GTK apps
<gib> Well, that would be just plain stupid to throw out all visuals for any prog using yelp.
<Jordan_U> gib, It's less like a library and more like having Firefox open html documentation, it is a completely independent program
<gnomefreak> there is most likely a setting you can change but by default it looks as if they did it for speed
<gnomefreak> gib: file a bug if you think im wrong
<Jordan_U> gib, Or file a bug if you think she is right but it's a bad decision ( look into their actual rationale first though if you can find it )
<gib> Jordan, I know, but only yelp displays yelp formated documention; as far as I know there are no alternatives.
<gib> I rarely agree with gnomes reason's for doing what they do, that's why I don't use it, but I do use some individual apps I like that use gnome libs.
<Jordan_U> gib, Yes, but if it is a problem it is a bug, you might as well find out their rationale, it may even be a technical bug after all, rather than a decision
<gib> I think it is a bug, because they historically give yelp very low priorty, and pay hardly any attention to it.  It's been broken in other ways in the past and they never hurried to fix it.
<gib> It would be interesting to know if other distros using the newest gnome are also experiencing the problem, or if it is just the ubuntu gusty family..
<gnomefreak> gib: we dont touch that, that is gnome upstream that decides that, but since it reads as a feature than we might change it but im guessing doubtful but first yelp isnt 2.20 so we dont know what yelp will be like but im fairly sure its the same as the version in repos atm. file a bug if it bothers you and they will decide what to do they == desktop team
<CountX> gnomefreak: i filed a bug once...
<gnomefreak> CountX: i do it all the time
<gib> OK.  I sure hope they didn't do it on purpose.  If they did, they're are going to be a lot of pissed of app devs that decided to use yelp for their help systems whose documentation will no longer be displayed as they intended it to be seen.
<gib> Where did they list changing to not displaying images as a new "feature.?"  On the Gnome site?
<gnomefreak> gib: i didnt look at release notes for it but by the link i gave you talking about it opening faster makes me think that is what they did. you are running in circles and not getting anywhere if you file a bug they will answer you. ubuntu did not make that change afaik atleast i havent see it in any ubuntu changelog for gnome
<gnomefreak> gib: ask in #ubuntu-desktop but be patient as they may not be there this late
<gnomefreak> they are the ones that maintain it
<gnomefreak> ifit bothers you that much look in gconf-editor see if you cant change it
<gnomefreak> brb have to restart gnome
<gib> OK.  It's just frustrating because gnome just doesn't seem to care about yelp (referring to past instances of them breaking it and not seeming to care too much).  The best solution, I guess would be for app devs to not rely on yelp for their help systems.
<larson999> nvidia 3d drivers not working for me :(
<CountX> my wireless dont work
<CountX> :(
<CountX> i was told to wait
<CountX> i dont know what for but im waiting
<Ahmuck> konq will no longer open kodak easyshare cx4200
<drock> anyone know how to define a new screen/monitor for displayconfig-gtk?
<nomasteryoda> Ahmuck, ouch
<nomasteryoda> Ahmuck, you try digikam?
<Ahmuck> yep
<Ahmuck> digikam, dolphin, konq
<Ahmuck> dolphin states - unknown model
<Ahmuck> has usb changed in gutsy?
<nomasteryoda> Ahmuck, have you restarted since latest update?
<drock> i added 800x480 to xorg.conf but I cannot get the screen to change to that resolution.
<Ahmuck> as far as i know, but i'll try now
<Ahmuck> hrm, i could not think of a reason why rebooting would help, but i did, and the results are the same
<slasher> yo
<jezta> Hi guys, ubiquity keeps crashing during the partitioning phase (think it relates to bug 122645), is there anyway i can by-pass the graphical partitioning.. or is there a text mode installer i can use?
<tritium> jezta: the alternate install CD is text-based
<jezta> ah.. no way to do it without another install?
<jezta> download i mean
<hydrogen> sure you can
<hydrogen> you can use fdisk
<hydrogen> or parted
<hydrogen> but those require a bit more mental involvement
<jezta> i dont mind using fdisk.. problem is how do i get ubiquity or the installer to continue from there onwards?
<Jordan_U> jezta, Does it crash if you make free space and just tell Ubiquity to use it to create the various partitions? ( ie could the problem just be resizing ? )
<jezta> no, no resizing involved
<jezta> it crashes when it tries to commit the partion creation..
<jezta> i need to hard reset it.. xwindows is frozen as well
<jezta> is it possible to run ubiquity in an automatic mode..
<jezta> with a script that defines which partition to install to? and other settings..
<Jordan_U> jezta, Is it that hard to just download the alternate install CD ?:)
<jezta> just felt like a shame using up all that bandwidth :)
<jezta> thought there must be a quick work around..
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> humm
<Jordan_U> jezta, You are going to have to download much more than that in updates anyways :)
<gavintlgold> hey, will gutsy ship with the latest nvidia driver?
<gavintlgold> 19  i mean
<jezta> Jordan_U i guess so.. cheers
<gavintlgold> k have to go, but if it DOES then that would fix a few problems nvidia users have with something called the "black window bug"
<gavintlgold> so that would be good.
<gavintlgold> ;)
<Q-FUNK> many thanks to whoever _completely_ broke what little usefulness network-manager had until yesterday!
<Q-FUNK> could someone please tell me how to fix it?
<pwnguin> which chipset?
<pwnguin> it's working fine here
<pwnguin> so there's usefullness left
<VousDeux> when downloading a third-party program for installation on kubuntu, would it be better to get tar.gz or rpm?
<Vegar> rpm
<Q-FUNK> pwnguin: have you rebooted since yesterday?
<Vegar> you can convert rpms to .deb
<pwnguin> yes
<VousDeux> ahhh...okay, thanks
<Q-FUNK> pwnguin: using wireless?
<pwnguin> but you cant bitch about testing. it's part of the deal
<pwnguin> yes
<Q-FUNK> hm.
<pwnguin> if you needed it to work, you dont use testing
<crdlb> VousDeux, converting rpms to debs is very dangerous
<Q-FUNK> then I really wonder why I suddenly had to manually associate and manually run dhcp for this to work again.
<Q-FUNK> pwnguin: if you had told me that 1 month ago, I would have agreed, but we are 2 weeks away from releasing.
<pwnguin> shennaigans
<crdlb> uh no
<pwnguin> middle of october
<crdlb> it hasn't even hit beta
<pwnguin> if it doesnt get pushed back
<larson999> Q-FUNK, testing is testing doesn't matter how close to release
<pwnguin> Q-FUNK: if it's repeatable, report it
<winbond> anyone running gutsy kubuntu?? i need a quick bug check
<pwnguin> but it was likely broke as either a mistake or an attempt to fix someone else
<Q-FUNK> larson999: fair enough and acknowledged, but I'd still like to know what broke it.  the changelog is very evasive and the NEWS.Debian sketcy at best.
<VousDeux> Okay, that was weird...my computer suddenly turned the screensaver on, prompted for a password, then shutdown. I turned it back on, entered the password screensaver, and it came back just like nothing happened
<Q-FUNK> indeed
<pwnguin> Q-FUNK: check launchpad
<larson999> or as a coworker says, "testes is testes"
<Aondo> winbond  yes, me.
<VousDeux> oh, so would I be better off with tar.gz or rpm?
<Q-FUNK> bug 139403 seems to be what yesterday's upload was supposed to fix
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139403 in network-manager "network-manager should stop managing any interface configured in /etc/network/interfaces" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139403
<pwnguin> Q-FUNK: what's your interfaces look like?
<larson999> i think i like the dark wallpaper better
<winbond> Aondo, its nothing important, im good , thanks
<Aondo> ok then :D
<Q-FUNK> pwnguin: wireless stuff commented out, fixed network using dhcp.
<jack_mcdowell> hello, does someone know if booting with noapic + nolapic would make my wifi card disappear?
<pwnguin> hmm
<jack_mcdowell> no idea? ever since I upgraded to gutsy it has disappeared even from my lspci... very frustrating
<pwnguin> no advanced interrupt controller, and no legacy interrupt controller
<pwnguin> sounds bad
<jack_mcdowell> well... I have an hp laptop, and it won't boot otherwise
<jack_mcdowell> I even tried compiling the new kernel with the rc6 & 7 patches... and still nothing
<pwnguin> #laptop-testing might be more responsive
<pwnguin> but it's somewhat unlike
<pwnguin> ly
<nomasteryoda> jack_mcdowell, the obvious sometimes is right in front of us... did you check the on/off wifi button?
<jack_mcdowell> hm... well it is a problem with hp laptops and the turion X2... so thank you for the tip, I'll check it out when I get home or tomorrow... it seems to have happened after the move to the 22 kernel
<DShepherd> is gutsy due a new facelift for the release?
<jack_mcdowell> yes... I'm rather new to linux, but not to computers
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> just making sure
<jack_mcdowell> :)
<nomasteryoda> very weird not to show up
<jack_mcdowell> np, I heard someone ask that question on a forum... and it was the solution
<jack_mcdowell> and even stranger, yesterday it showed up on 1 boot, I installed the driver, rebooted, and gone
<nomasteryoda> i would guess that is a minipci chip
<nomasteryoda> have you tried reseating it...
<jack_mcdowell> yes
<nomasteryoda> k
<jack_mcdowell> I did
<jack_mcdowell> cleaned it a bit too
<nomasteryoda> what about loading an older kernel on boot
<nomasteryoda> is it there then?
<jack_mcdowell> not with the older one I have... let me check
<jack_mcdowell> vmlinuz-2.6.22-10 is the oldest I have... quite new I guess.. . how old can I go with gutsy?
<DanaG> Heh, that was short-lived:  debian/patches/02-cairo-1.4.8-lcd-filter-1.patch:
<DanaG>     - remove - interacts poorly with the bytecode interpreter in freetype, which we already have enabled
<m1ke> I wanted to take four flash videos, and for easy math well say they are 200x200, and make them into one big video  800x800, how would I do that?
<jack_mcdowell> well, got to go, but thank you for the kernel tip!
<pwnguin> by getting about 24 more videos
<hydrogen> uhh
<pwnguin> that math didnt work out
<hydrogen> nope
<hydrogen> itn didn't
<hydrogen> i tink you mean 15 more videos though
<pwnguin> you may have meant 400x400
<pwnguin> hydrogen: perhaps
<pwnguin> anyways, kino maybe?
<pwnguin> flash videos are flv
<m1ke> I mean, make the four little video clips and make them into one so it looks like you are watching all four at the same time.
<m1ke> Cause usually I get youtube vidoes, and use multiple vlc players to run them.  I wont to combine the actually video.
<pwnguin> m1ke: the challenge will be getting the .flv files from youtube
<m1ke> usually videos being viewed get dumped into /tmp/
<pwnguin> hmm
<hydrogen> plus you could use youtube-dl or clive
<hydrogen> to do it
<pwnguin> i dont know if you know this, but there's a ubuntu studio project that aims to bring video music and art editing to ubuntu
<m1ke> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZpPf-q2_es   use this for an example.    i find the file in /tmp/FlashVtXXOo   (funny video) then I want to combine this videos together.
<pwnguin> they might have more resources for your needs
<m1ke> I tried ubuntu studio, and it just bundles sound and video apps
<pwnguin> !info ubuntustudio-video
<ubotu> ubuntustudio-video: Ubuntu Studio video Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7 (gutsy), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Doctor_Nick> !info :D
<ubotu> Package d does not exist in gutsy
<pwnguin> interesting
<pwnguin> you broke them dr nick
<d4rkmonkey> whoa!
<pwnguin> !info :D
<ubotu> Package d does not exist in gutsy
<m1ke> I tried kino and it just for .dv  cam source stuff
<pwnguin> pitivi?
<] grimm[> I'm having an exceptionally odd problem where firefox is segfaulting on the second of two displays that I have connected to my nvidia card.  I am running AMD64 Gutsy.  This is something that has only started occurring after I upgraded to Gutsy.  However, I tried installing a 32-bit binary firefox package and don't have a problem running that.  I have an nvidia video card and am using the latest binary drivers (I got the error with t
<] grimm[> he previous driver release as well, which is the same version I was running under Feisty) Does anyone have any idea as to what might be causing this?
<pwnguin> firefox :P
<Doctor_Nick> PWNGUIN!
<Doctor_Nick> I GET IT
<Doctor_Nick> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Doctor_Nick> PWN + PENGUIN
<pwnguin> here's your sign
<newpers> i'm using gusty tidy 5.  when i boot with nosmp, i get the following error:  "unable to locate ioapic for gsi".  any ideas why?
<pwnguin> did someone write a random bug report generator?
<CountX> pwnguin: haha, heres ur sign...thats mean
<CountX> pwnguin: i just now go it too, not that funny, but shows that you actually put creative thought into ur handle
<CountX> got*
<pwnguin> actually, my roommate came up with it
<pwnguin> i decided it was too awesome not to register
<CountX> pwnguin: sounds like drugs were involved
<pwnguin> beer if anything
<CountX> haha
<pwnguin> just a typo
<pwnguin> he typed pengiun.com or something and got it wrong and the url was unregistered
<pwnguin> he's like, you can totally have it
<m1ke> Need helping into combining 4 video clips to a new video to play simultaneously as one video.
<CountX> "dude i got this totaly awesome linux handle, dude dude, wait, your gunan think this is awesome, ""PWNguin"", HAHAHA GET IT" thats how i imagin it going at my house
<pwnguin> !info pitivi
<ubotu> pitivi: non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-1 (gutsy), package size 167 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<CountX> wow thats small
<] grimm[> m1ke: I assume you mean sequentially and not simultaneously, right?  You can do it with avidemux as well.
<pwnguin> most of it is plugins
<newpers> 6/wc
<m1ke> ] grimm[, I want to have them all be able to play at same time.
<pwnguin> ] grimm[: no, simultaneously
<] grimm[> m1ke: sorry
<pwnguin> i dont think there's an imagemagik for video
<nomasteryoda> wait, you mean like on 4 different monitors?
<nomasteryoda> i used to do on one monitor several videos with mplayer
<nomasteryoda> at same time
<nomasteryoda> do=play
<m1ke> nomasteryoda, no.  Most videos are small.   so i want to fill up all screen pixels and have them all playing at same time
<] grimm[> This bug I've run into with firefox is driving me insane...what could be different between two displays on the same machine that could be causing firefox to segfault on one but not the other?
<nomasteryoda> compiz
<nomasteryoda> ?
<nomasteryoda> i killed that and my ff and tb work
<nomasteryoda> but only with those off
<nomasteryoda> er, that off
<] grimm[> is compiz enabled by default in Gutsy?
<nomasteryoda> m1ke, hang on.. i saw something like that somewhere
<nomasteryoda> er, yes
<m1ke> nomasteryoda, currently i open up multiple vlc players to accomplish my task.  but I wash I can make them all one actual video.
<CountX> has anyone got wireless on a lptop working?
<pwnguin> yes
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: is there gui-magical way to deal with compiz in Gutsy yet, or do I do it by hand?
<pwnguin> ] grimm[: appearances gives you a few options
<] grimm[> pwnguin: like to disable compiz?
<] grimm[> let me dig around in there and see what I find
<pwnguin> ] grimm[: sure. just set it to "disable effects"
<CountX> pwnguin: do you think linux will ever "catch on"
<] grimm[> pwnguin: under "Desktop Effects"?  It's set to "no effects" by default it seems
<CountX> pwnguin: my friend just made a very good point, that people only use M$ because its used by the most people
<nomasteryoda> CountX, has been debated for a while now.. many years
<pwnguin> it'll take a while and dedication
<nomasteryoda> Linux is catching on .. windows users I meet on the street say, hey cool.. I use Ubuntu at home on one or a few of my computers
<pwnguin> when laptop OEMs can hire a team of linux experts to customize to their laptops
<CountX> pwnguin: i hope it doesnt just keep sparring off companies like Apple
<pwnguin> thats when it catches on
<nomasteryoda> so i think MS does not know how deep the Linux use goes
<] grimm[> if desktop effects are off, am to assume compiz isn't enabled?
<pwnguin> Apple can die in a fire
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> but kill it to be sure
<nomasteryoda> killall -9 compiz.real
<CountX> pwnguin: lol
<] grimm[> I see no compiz processes
<pwnguin> CountX: they screw over 3rd party devs every release it seems
<] grimm[> so I guess it wasn't running to begin with (is that weird?)
<DanaG> Speaking of Apple, the one thing I notice first upon trying an apple laptop is the smooth pixel-by-pixel scrolling.
<DanaG> Even the Windows synaptics drivers have something reasonably good.
<pwnguin> ] grimm[: it doesnt enable compiz on upgrades
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: can you think of anything else that might be messing up ff?
<DanaG> But how can I get such smooth scrolling in Xorg?
<] grimm[> pwnguin: that would it in my case
<] grimm[> *be it even
<nomasteryoda> i would check to see if the .parentlock files are in the folders
<nomasteryoda> er, profile folders
<nomasteryoda> with ff closed
<pwnguin> DanaG: pixel by pixel scrolling?
<pwnguin> wouldn't that be slow
<pwnguin> ?
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: They're there
<DanaG> Not if the increment on the touchpad is also very small.
<DanaG> vertscrolldelta.
<nomasteryoda> i delete them ... then try to launch ff again
<pwnguin> DanaG: firefox has a "smooth scrolling" option
<nomasteryoda> had to do that several times ... since it crashes, it seems to leave those there
<pwnguin> i imagine it's off by default because it pegs slower computers
<DrDabbles> I have an issue. Xorg (the executable) is segfaulting for me. Any known issues with it?
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: no luck with that, still segfaulting
<DrDabbles> I'm currently running the latest packages in the repos, including gutsy-proposed.
<pwnguin> DanaG: impressive
<pwnguin> is gutsy-proposed active?
<nomasteryoda> man, that is nuts ] grimm[
<nomasteryoda> ] grimm[, try firefox -P
<nomasteryoda> to have it ask for profile and make new one.. then ?
<] grimm[> yup, I've already done that
<] grimm[> still doesn't work
<nomasteryoda> ok
<] grimm[> and I can open firefox with multiple profiles on the primary display without a problem
<] grimm[> and nothing on the secondary display
<nomasteryoda> oh
<nomasteryoda> right
<] grimm[> SIGSGV immediately
<nomasteryoda> secondary display as in dual displays or tty9
<] grimm[> dual displays
<nomasteryoda> ah
<DrDabbles> xserver-xorg-core version 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu5 ?
<nomasteryoda> is one dvi?
<] grimm[> nope, neither is DVI
<CountX> how might i output to an external monitor with my laptop
<CountX> its got a plug on the side for a vga
<] grimm[> DrDabbles: was that for me?
<DrDabbles> grimm: I'm not sure. For anyone experienced with issues involving X. :-P
<nomasteryoda> CountX,  try the Fn+the key with a monitor on it... several times to see if it can sync
<DrDabbles> Within the past day or so at least.
<] grimm[> DrDabbles: then it's not for me ^^;;  sorry
<DrDabbles> grimm: No problem. :-) alpha / beta releases are a heck of a thing
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: and also, I can run firefox32 using from a 3rd party package without a problem
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: it's only dying with the official 64-bit package
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> the one from mozilla?
<nomasteryoda> or an ubuntu build
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: no, the ubuntu build
<nomasteryoda> did your xorg.conf get changed and something set wrong ?
<nomasteryoda> i've seen such...
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: in what sense?  I mean, it hasn't changed since I upgraded to Gutsy and everything else is functioning as it did before in Feisty
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: so I can't really think of anything that's off in my xorg.conf
<nomasteryoda> what video chipset?
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: nvidia, using the latest binary drivers (the problem occurred with the previous driver version as well, which is the same driver I was using in Feisty)
<nomasteryoda> k
<] grimm[> I'm just installing the debugging symbols to see if I can figure out anything interesting with gdb...
<nomasteryoda> good idea
<DanaG> Oh yeah, "smooth scrolling" is not the same thing -- that just interpolates.
<slavik> is it me or has networkmanager become monopolistic?
<CountX> i cant use wireless
<CountX> :(
<slavik> it doesn't let me change the mode for my wifi card and also doesn't understand that my interface is set up manually
<CountX> i cant use mine
<CountX> and i dont know enough about linux to really try
<slavik> CountX: what card?
<slavik> chipset rather
<CountX> bcm4312
<CountX> broadcom
<slavik> ouch
* slavik has a laptop with 4318
<CountX> this is an hp dv9000z
<slavik> compaq ... v2000z
<CountX> ya i seriously dont know enough to even get mine working
<CountX> i just hang out in here and ask every no wand then
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38072/
<] grimm[> well, that's really for anyone
<CountX> ya i wish i had wireless
<CountX> its kinda just like having a small semi portable computer with a shitty battery right now
<CountX> the wifi really makes the cake
<slavik> did you look for howtos?
<] grimm[> is there something in particular I'm looking for with gdb?  I'm a complete debugging novice...
<slavik> the bcm43xx site says that the 4312 b/g modes are supported
<slavik> ] grimm[: install ddd :)
<] grimm[> slavik: I'm somewhat familiar with ddd, but I think the problem here lies with my skills and not the quality of the debugger
<CountX> i cant find anything ubuntu specific
<slavik> ] grimm[: ddd is easier to figure out ;)
<slavik> CountX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<slavik> wiki.ubuntu.com, memorize the address
<IdleOne> Network monitor 2.12.1 shows me that I am not connected. starnge considering I have just connected to 3 networks
<] grimm[> hmm, I can't get firefox to run with ddd
<dcordes> any hint on how to add workspaces in gutsy? there is only one and I don't know how to adjust this. In 7.04 I right clicked the workspace gnome-panel applet and just changed it
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: any more ideas?
<nomasteryoda> sorry, allburnd out for night
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: np
<] grimm[> as am I
<nomasteryoda> maybe it will be patched tomorrow...
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: just one last thing, did my gdb output make any sense?  or do I need more info there?
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: I hope so, there's a bug that's been submitted, but it seems dead to me
<nomasteryoda> if you have it, i;m sure it will be elsewhere...
<] grimm[> nomasteryoda: yeah, the bug was submitted by someone else, I just added my 2 cents
<nomasteryoda> ya
<DanaG> Oh yeah, how do you edit the config of gnome-screensaver?
<IdleOne> dcordes: just right click choose Preferences and then add as many as you like
<DanaG> Gnome-screensaver likes to run the rss-glx savers at a siezure-inducing (figuratively) 500 FPS.
<dcordes> IdleOne: already solved it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libwnck/+bug/129152
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129152 in libwnck "cannot set number or name of workspaces from workspace switcher applet" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<DanaG> Curse those Gnome devs and their "Average users don't need to change settings!" philosophy.
<dcordes> worksapaces can only be switched with gnome-compiz-preferences while compositing is activated
<IdleOne> dcordes: you did or it was solved?
<IdleOne> dcordes: you did or it was solved?
<IdleOne> sorry
<dcordes> IdleOne: what's your point?
<Dr_Willis> hmm. i tried to change the # of workspaces earlier with the compziz tool and X crashed. :) will try again after these updates.
<IdleOne> dcordes: just curious to know if it was you who solved it?
<dcordes> IdleOne: yes I solved the problem I had with the situation not being able to switch my workspaces?
<IdleOne> ok cool
<dcordes> IdleOne: what did you think? I didn't call canonical support, no.
<IdleOne> dcordes: think you are misreading me. what I meant to ask was if you had solved that bug report is all I meant I was not trying to imply that I had solved your problem or that someone else did
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> but I am happy the issue is fixed now
<winbond> does anyone else thinks dolphin is really lacking on features?
<DanaG> Looks like KDE must've accidentally picked up some Gnome developers.
<winbond> lolz, looks like it
<DanaG> (I do like Gnome, but I hate the "let's simplify everything to the point of being useless" attitude.)
<DanaG> I'd use KDE if I could use the Gnome panel with it easily, as well as having Human and Murrine themes.
<winbond> i tried gnome a couple of time, too many things are hidden from the user , i couldn't keep using it
<DanaG> KDE feels too bulky for me.  Note that bulky != bloaty.
<Ahmuck> i don't think i'v seen a gnome ever
<DanaG> wtf?
<DanaG> Comparing resolution (1440x900) to maximum 3D texture size (512): Failed.
<DanaG> I've been working just perfectly fine up until now.
<arkanes> DanaG: I had the same problem, switching to use Xgl was how I worked around it
<winbond> DanaG, i think ive seen a bug abut it 2day
<DanaG> here's my solution: edit the compiz wrapper.
<DanaG> check_texture_size()     {
<DanaG>         return 1 # HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA
<winbond> i like kde, but it feels like im using windows95
<arkanes> while we're on that topic, anyone know if theres a way to make the compiz-extras scale plugin work like the beryl one, and toggle scale when you hit the kotkey?
<DanaG> Okay, 1 isn't the right answer.
<DanaG> 0 is good.
<arkanes> the new one scales, and you have to hit escape to cancel out
<DanaG> Yay, it works, but my windeco is now ugly.
<arkanes> DanaG: ugly, or non-existant?
<DanaG> Ugly -- it's using an ugly emerald theme, or something.
<arkanes> just fix it with emerald-theme-manager then
<DanaG> aah: # Use emerald by default if it exist
<DanaG> USE_EMERALD="yes"
<DanaG> changed to no.
<arkanes> you can override it in the window decorator plugin, or just uninstall emerald, too
<jml> hello freedom lovers :)
<jml> how can I find out what version of madwifi is included in gutsy?
<Dr_Willis> !info madwifi gutsy
<ubotu> Package madwifi does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
<Dr_Willis> !find madwifi gutsy
<ubotu> Found: madwifi-tools
<Dr_Willis> !info madwifi-tools gutsy
<ubotu> madwifi-tools: tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.3+dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 196 kB
<jml> Dr_Willis: I'm particularly interested in the version of the kernel modules
<jml> Dr_Willis: but I guess they will match the version of the tools package.
<Dr_Willis> i gtot no idea there. :)
<RAOF> jml: modinfo may be your friend.
<RAOF> jml: modinfo ath_hal gives a version number of 0.9.18.0
<jml> hmm
<jml> what I *really* want to know is if the fix for http://madwifi.org/ticket/1001 has been incorporated into the version in gutsy.
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> jml: Don't you *have* such a laptop?  Can't you just test :P
<jml> RAOF: well, I'm not entirely sure how to test it. Is 'rmmod ndiswrapper && modprobe ath_hal' enough?
<RAOF> jml: Should be, yes.
<RAOF> jml: Worst case would be remove the line in /etc/modules which is loading ndiswrapper, and reboot.
<pawitp> Gtk-window-decorator is not decorating for me
<RAOF> pawitp: Because it now defaults to emerald (if installed).
<RAOF> Which tends to be ugly as sin, so I've uninstalled it again :)
<pawitp> gtk-windows-decorator IS running, just not decorating
<RAOF> Oh.
<RAOF> pawitp: Is the "decoration" plugin loaded?
<RAOF> pawitp: Are you on nvidia hardware?
<pawitp> I'm on nvidia, yes
<pawitp> and it is enabled
<RAOF> pawitp: "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24" & restart X will probably solve it.
<pawitp> It's already there
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> Then the problem must be not having the decoration plugin loaded?
<pawitp> It is set to load
<RAOF> pawitp: Then can you run "compiz --replace" and pastebin the terminal output please?
<RAOF> pawitp: I've got to leave now, but that's what anyone else will want.
<pawitp> http://pastebin.com/m3b5e47c2 ,perfectly normal
<RAOF> pawitp: Indeed.  Interesting.
<mukiex> Hey guys
<pawitp> Emerald won't work either, strange...
<masterloki> does tovid work in gusty i have not tried it yet would like to know ijf someone is currently useing it or what would you use to make DVD's
<DanaG> random note: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete] 
* DanaG finds the name 'madwifi' confusing.
<DanaG> The module's name is ath_something-or-other, not mad-anything.
<tekhawk> ehh that 116 packageupgrade i was holding off on should not have been done at all ; ;
<tekhawk> anyone else lost compiz on nvidia amd64 platforms
<Ahmuck> is there a reason to tie bluetooth to evolution?
<gaminggeek> Hey
<gaminggeek> I'm having some problems trying to get compiz to go
<gaminggeek> Comparing resolution (1440x900) to maximum 3D texture size (512): Failed.
<gaminggeek> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<tekhawk> hey join the cmpiz went shit group right here gaminggeek
<tekhawk> let me guess nvidia card
<crdlb> gaminggeek, it's a bug in the compiz wrapper script
<tekhawk> crdlb: is there a work around
<gaminggeek> yep nvidia
<tekhawk> gaminggeek: same issue here change res to 1600x1200 though
<crdlb> tekhawk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3394876#post3394876
<tekhawk> gaminggeek: that link has quick quick fix trying it now
<IntuitiveNipple> I posted the 'sed...' command to the bug report, if you want it
<IntuitiveNipple>  "sudo sed -i 's/GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE/GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE/g' /usr/bin/compiz"
<tekhawk> i didnt use the sed i just found the line and changed it
<tekhawk> but that workes great
<gaminggeek> that worked!
<tekhawk> gaminggeek: simple fix
<tekhawk> so typo killed compiz lol
<gaminggeek> although now I have wobbly on
<gaminggeek> and I hate wobbly
<tekhawk> lol
<gaminggeek> an normal effects
<gaminggeek> *ah
<gaminggeek> works nice now
<gaminggeek> thanks guys
<tekhawk> no wobble wow thats weird
<gaminggeek> wobble is lame
<tekhawk> i have small wobble it makes things feel more fluid
<IntuitiveNipple> I sometimes laugh at the stretchy snap thing... windows refuse to be dragged but distort... like a recalcitrant child :p
<tekhawk> the effects of moving on the windows just makes it seem more inviting i guess
<gaminggeek> I dont like the way wobble blurs my windows when I move them
<tekhawk> IntuitiveNipple: i hate that thing sometimes
<IntuitiveNipple> I just move the window down off-screen then quickly back... it keeps me entertained when I'm getting stressed whilst bug-fixing
<tekhawk> IntuitiveNipple: are you on dev team?
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm on the kernel ACPI team, and I mess with a lit of other 'stuff'
<IntuitiveNipple> s/lit/lot/
<contrast83> You know you can turn off "that stretchy snap thing," right? :-)
<tekhawk> IntuitiveNipple: nice to kow we have dev in here
<tekhawk> whats the gutsy release date?
<IntuitiveNipple> hah, it don't mean much!
<tekhawk> IntuitiveNipple: still you can tell others lol
<musikgoat> its the 18th of october
<tekhawk> musikgoat: ty
<tekhawk> ouch must be crunch time no wonder there have been so many patches latly
<IntuitiveNipple> tekhawk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<tekhawk> lol kernaelfreeze is on my gfs bday lol
<tekhawk> 7 days from release candidate to final thats a bit ruff on team isnt it
<IntuitiveNipple> You should the number of package-updates going through every day, my gutsy-changes mailbox has 1,200 from the last week or so
<tekhawk> wow right note to self dont get on that mailing list
<tekhawk> you guys work to fast lol
<tekhawk> IntuitiveNipple: by the way i moved from opensuse to ubuntu like 2-3 weeks ago yeah that irc no devs of any level in sight lol
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm only just getting started with it, been on Ubuntu since last year
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm a hacker though so getting my head around how things are organised is  my main issue
<tekhawk> i like the work put into making ubuntus gnome desktop so user friendly is great just wish there where as many nice things done to the kde one
<arooni> folks; latest updates prevented me using compiz............  i have a t61 ......... any ideas?
<tekhawk> we have anwsers lol
<contrast83> arooni: What video card / driver?
<tekhawk> run compiz from terimnal
<tekhawk> do you get a texture size limit error
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni:  "sudo sed -i 's/GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE/GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE/g' /usr/bin/compiz"
<arooni> contrast83, intel x3100intel
<arooni> intel is the graphics driver
<arooni> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<arooni> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<arooni> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<tekhawk> IntuitiveNipple: not same issue
<contrast83> Hmm. Not sure then. I had to downgrade the ati driver yesterday after the new one broke Compiz, so I'm obviously of no help here.
<arooni> hmmmm
<tekhawk> arooni: i saw someone in here a few days ago talking about intel gpu issues
<DanaG> acpi team?
<DanaG> hmm, an old bug report, but now updated: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete] 
<tekhawk> arooni: and that one that worked was blacklisted becuase it had some issue that wasnt in your face but was a big issue
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni: Ahh... yes, I noticed a bunch of cards have been blacklisted
<IntuitiveNipple> DanaG: Yes, I've seen it
<DanaG> 2 days ago, I imaged this system from a backup -- so I had 3 weeks worth of updates to download and install.
<arooni> IntuitiveNipple, they blacklisted my card?
<DanaG> I went on campus WiFi, using mirrors.kernel.org, and got somewhere around 1 megabyte per second.
<DanaG> I'm fine with that fix for now.
<tekhawk> arooni: yeah it would seem, i would think that itll be un blacklisted when the issue is fixed
<DanaG> I still have the blinking, though.
<DanaG> I do find it odd that there are no sysfs entries for the discrete levels.
<arooni> tekhawk, can i fall back to the previous driver?
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni: I missed all the discussion but there's something about incompatible GL and some drivers, so a bunch of cards were blacklisted. You'd need to check launchpad for the details, or the mailing-lists
<arooni> can i roll back my driver?
<arooni> or is that not feasible
<tekhawk> arooni: its not the driver its compiz
<arooni> tekhawk, can i do that?
<arooni> roll back compi?
<DanaG> And I also find it odd that the multiple-of-12.5-rounded-up values work via echo, but not via the slider.  And now with the parameter, they do work via hotkey again.
<tekhawk> arooni: you could do that i think that might fix the issue  but i think youd have to roll back 2-3 patches
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I have a very annoying problem now. Since about today, every time the screen saver kicks in (either from inactivity or when I lock the console, X restarts. Is anyone else experiencing this problem?
<arooni> tekhawk, hmm is there one eay way to do that
<tekhawk> arooni: im a utter noob at debian i moved from opensuse and fedora core 2-3 weeks ago linux i can speak apt im still learning
<arooni> heh
<contrast83> arooni: one sec...
<tekhawk> speaking of which anyone got a link to a good roll back guide i think i shall need that sooner or later
<rbanffy> tekhawk: You will love apt. That's what made me move from Red Hat to Debian and, ultimately, away from Windows
<contrast83> arooni: You just need the older intel driver, right?
<tekhawk> contrast83: he need to roll back compiz
<tekhawk> contrast83: i think compiz is what is blacklisting his card right
<IntuitiveNipple> rbanffy: That sounds like a side-effect of the GL apps bug - is the screensaver doing openGL ?
<rbanffy> Hmmm. Dunno. How can I check it?
<tekhawk> rbanffy: yeah yum wasnt bad and i can get alot done with that stuff yast seems to be trying to mirror apt but yes aptt is nice THANK GOD FOR PURDGE
<IntuitiveNipple> try using the default screen-saver
<contrast83> hmm... not sure. arooni - you might ask in #compiz-fusion
<arooni> hmmm
<arooni> maybe i can hope that they fix this issue
<arooni> it is documented somewhere
<contrast83> arooni: sorry, i just don't want to suggest a solution that isn't gonna work
<arooni> so they know its broken?
<rbanffy> I am using the electrapaint-like thingie. It sure doesn't look OpenGL-ish
<tekhawk> arooni: 1 sec
<arooni> contrast83, i appreciate that
<IntuitiveNipple> rbanffy: ok, maybe it is something else then
<tekhawk> IntuitiveNipple: do you know what package controls the blacklisting that arooni needs to roll back
<IntuitiveNipple> tekhawk: no, I just recall skim-reading something about it in the Changelogs attached to a change-report
<rbanffy> IntuitiveNipple: I will give it a try. Would you suggest a screen saver that has absolutely nothing to do with OpenGL?
<IntuitiveNipple> rbanffy: To isolate the cause of your issue, yes. You need to compare and contrast different scenarios to narrow down the potential causes and exclude as many as possible
<contrast83> arooni: If the solution *is* that you need to downgrade compiz, I'm pretty sure you'll have to manually download the packages, since the older versions are no longer in the package lists. Someone correct me here if I'm wrong.
<arooni> ahh ok
<m1ke> I am trying to take 4 videos and make them into one big video that will display all simultaneously.  Here is what I want it to look like, http://67.186.85.180/~mike/multiplevideo.png
<lordhelmet> hey all. is anybody experiencing super slow apt performance (network speeds)? my feisty laptop does aptitude update fast, as well as downloads updates fast, but this gutsy tribe-5 i just installed is mad slow when it comes to that
<DanaG> Is it just a slow mirror?
<contrast83> m1ke: Have you checked out Kino? I'm not sure if it could do that, but I'd imagine so.
<DanaG> archive.ubuntu.com is slow.
* contrast83 is using us.archive.ubuntu.com and getting ~300kb/s
<lordhelmet> i was on ca.archive and it was slow so tried archive but it's slow too :( i'm in alberta/canada btw
<lordhelmet> i will try us and see what happens...
<DanaG> I use mirrors.kernel.org and archive.
<lordhelmet> us.archive seems to be slow for me
<m1ke> contrast83, I have kino. I am attempting to play with it.  Unfortunately haven't figured out if it can or can't
<contrast83> If it can't, KDEnlive and/or LiVES might be worth checkint out also. There's also Avidemux, but what you want to do's probably beyond the scope of that.
<contrast83> Those first two are on http://www.getdeb.net - The Feisty versions should work on Gutsy
<DanaG> p   zekr                            - Quranic Study Tool
<DanaG> hmm.
<DanaG> Cool, broadening horizons.
<rbanffy> IntuitiveNipple: Well... Stonerview (the electropaint-like thingie) uses OpenGL - barcode worked just fine. Now, what was the OpenGL problem you mentioned?
<IntuitiveNipple> rbanffy: There are issues with some openGL 3D apps, such as screen-savers, but its mostly with nvidia as far as I know
<rbanffy> I am out of luck. Not only that, but my computer uses a Sis display controller
<rbanffy> Isn't Sis OpenGL software-only?
<tekhawk> i have that issue where x will reboot when ever i run full screen opengl app
<contrast83> rbanffy: Sorry if I missed this, but does glxgears run?
<rbanffy> Or, at least mine
<rbanffy> contrast83: full screen?
<contrast83> at all
<rbanffy> It runs.
<contrast83> slow?
<rbanffy> 831 frames in 5.0 seconds = 164.838 FPS
<tekhawk> hey KDEnLive i have that it does not seem to let me cut mpeg files all i get is green screen anyone have an idea there
<IntuitiveNipple> m1ke: You mean you want to tile 4 videos into one? you might want to check out Cinelerra
<m1ke> IntuitiveNipple, yes that is what I want to do
<tekhawk> cinelerra is nice
<IntuitiveNipple> m1ke: I'm not sure if cinelerra can do it, but I'm pretty sure Kino doesn't
<contrast83> rbanffy: not really sure then. i had some faulty opengl lib's i had to reinstall a couple weeks ago and that fixed me up, but i'm thinking glxgears wouldn't even run when i had that problem
<rbanffy> Well... I can live with 2D screensavers for now
<contrast83> rbanffy: you said intel, right?
<rbanffy> contrast83: Sis
<contrast83> no, i mean your graphics card
<rbanffy> contrast83: I mean it. It's a Sis
<contrast83> ohh
<contrast83> sorry, heh
<rbanffy> contrast83: I know. It's _that_ bad
<contrast83> lol
<tekhawk> what is a Sis lol
<DanaG> SiS.
<DanaG> glxinfo on sis == crash Xorg.
<DanaG> Ouch.
<rbanffy> contrast83: On the bright side, this is my backup notebook. On the dark side, the main one was stolen.
<contrast83> i've got an onboard savage in my old clunker. it's horrible. i finally plunked $40 down on ebay and got a 256mb nvidia
<contrast83> ouch
<DanaG> I have a TwisterK (also savage-based) in an old laptop.
<rbanffy> contrast83: Yeah. that really sycked
<rbanffy> sucked
<DanaG> It can do xfwm4 compositing, but nothing more.
<rbanffy> Let's try glxinfo. See you after the crash.
<DanaG> Put it into a file.
<DanaG> glxinfo > glxinfo.txt
<DanaG> or something like that.
<rbanffy> No. It did spit a lot of info
<contrast83> i don't understand how a company can go out of business and still refuse to open-source their old drivers. what dicks.
<rbanffy> contrast83: Come on... Maybe they licensed parts of their code from someone who is still in business (at least as an IP troll)
<contrast83> hrmm...
* contrast83 googles around for "savage 'non-disclosure agreement'"
<rbanffy> contrast83: In that case, it's still possible they never had the source
<tekhawk> is there a video editor in repo that can cut mpegs
<contrast83> avidemux is in the repos isn't it?
<tekhawk> contrast83: desc on that is avi and divx
<contrast83> whoops, sorry
<contrast83> no, it works for mpeg's.
* contrast83 just tested it
<winbond> how can i change the lag bar in xchat so it shows a number?
<tekhawk> contrast83: hey it worked lol any idea why the mpeg doesnt have video under vlc though
<contrast83> blue screen?
<tekhawk> vlc = no screen lol
<tekhawk> totem seems to be fine though oddly
<rbanffy> Well, folks. It's time to get back to work. Thanks for the help
<contrast83> weird. are they both using the same engine?
<contrast83> np, good luck, rbanffy
<rbanffy> contrast83: It _will_ be solved by the time Gutsy gets released. I have faith ;-)
<tekhawk> contrast83: dont think so
<contrast83> no doubt
<contrast83> tekhawk: that's probably it then
<tekhawk> vlc is its own engine totem is xine
<tekhawk> vlc seems to have better sucess rate lol
<tekhawk> guess im back to two media players
<contrast83> i just started using SMPlayer a couple days ago. I've been very pleased thus far
<contrast83> The Xine engine doesn't like most of my videos (scrambled output), and Kaffeine screws up left and right when you select the MPlayer engine
* contrast83 can't justify having multiple programs for something as simple as playing videos
<tekhawk> contrast83: do you kno0w what the hell is up with the idx files??
<contrast83> I think you can just remove them after you're done. It just needs them when you're editing
<tekhawk> ah
<contrast83> Oh, sweet...
<tekhawk> ??
<contrast83> If you open multiple mpegs, it automatically asks if you'd like to append them
<tekhawk> nice
<tekhawk> ok mp4 bad idea
<tekhawk> ill have to mess with that more later lol
<tekhawk> try ogm really fast lol
<contrast83> no surprise there
<contrast83> open standards do wonders
<tekhawk> works great on vlc plus vlc is on the windows pc i never touch i think we have a winner
<contrast83> cool
<tekhawk> thank you btw well im off to see if the new steam patch broke me again
<contrast83> no problem. peace
<knix> Is my vision going bad or has the AA in gutsy changed recently
<knix> I'm still using all th esame subpixel settings
<contrast83> seems the same to me
<pwnguin> knix: i hear it changed a bit
<pwnguin> DanaG wont shut up about it
<knix> haha
<Trewas> knix: it changed yes, and caused some controversy
<knix> ok
<knix> I just wanted to make sure it wasn't me. rofl
<knix> It's definately softer :P
<knix> Is there somethign on launchpad I can see about the change?
<Trewas> there's a thread "freetype changes" in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-September/thread.html
<knix> ty
<knix> hey, I actually subscribe to that list :D
<knix> I tend to ignore it because it's incredibly low traffic
<knix> ANd then I ignore bugs@ because it's incredibly high traffic :(
<knix> Well, ty, I'll read it :)
<slytherin> Is anyone using official eclipse with gutsy? I am enable to start it since yesterday.
<slytherin> s/enable/unable
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, I do, on 64-bit
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: Are you getting same problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> no
<IntuitiveNipple> have you tried moving your workspace or ~/.eclipse out the way?
<petezzz> Anyone know whether the Gutsy ISO image will be reduced from 713MB to 700MB so it fits on a standard CD ? I'm not able to test it at the moment
<IntuitiveNipple> Soon
<IntuitiveNipple> pitti is talking right now about having 32-bit at 700MB and 64-bit at 702MB
<petezzz> OK, Thanks - I'll check back in a week or so, probably for Beta.
<kurros> hehe, it took me a bit to realize the .OVERSIZED file the first time that bit me
<kurros> i thought i'd save time getting the cd image instead of the dvd
<kurros> ha ha
<IntuitiveNipple> I burn the CD image to DVD, so I never noticed until someone said
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> Hello, I think there's a bug in virtual console
<AnAnt> when I logout, I don't get a login prompt again
<Richie> Hi, since i installed gutsy on my laptop the internal subwoofer has stopped working. The laptop is a Dell Inspiron 9400. Anyone know how i can fix?
<IntuitiveNipple> You should check the bug reports on launchpad, and if there isn't one for that already, create one
<Tomcat_> Richie: In volume mixer, you can check which channels appear.
<Tomcat_> Richie: You have to try out, there should be some switch for subwoofer or bass.
<Tomcat_> Richie: Just enable it, or turn it up. Problem is to find out which setting. ;)
<Richie> Tomcat: Every option is unmuted, everyone is maxed
<Richie> It was there once, and it was called LFE...but now its dissappeared and never come back
<Tomcat_> Richie: And you enabled all the other sound card settings to be shown?
<Tomcat_> Richie: Because LFE might just be that setting.
<Richie> but LFE has dissappeared now
<Richie> i got Edit > preferences and LFE isn't an option to tick anymore
<Tomcat_> :I
<Tomcat_> Something else maybe?
<phaidros> ok, now on gutsy, is it recommended to run AIGLX or XGL with ati (not fglrx!) ?
<phaidros> because as is (AIGLX still from feisty configured and XGL server started by default) it is damn slow ..
<jussi01> phaidros: i expect #ubuntu-effects may have a better answer for you. but someone here may know
<magical_trevsky> phaidros, is your card one of the older ones which supports 3d acceleration with the ati/radeon driver?
<phaidros> magical_trevsky: partly, its an rv350 which *should* be supported fully with xorg 7.3+
<phaidros> so far I have 3d acceleration with radeon/ati since dapper/edgy/feisty
<magical_trevsky> ah
<phaidros> but some features were always missing (like some features googleearth is using)
<magical_trevsky> yeah, I used to have an old radeon, and it never ran google earth right :<
<magical_trevsky> but for that card, if it works with AIGLX, I'd ditch XGL
<phaidros> so. lets say radeon supports my card fully. should I use xserver-xgl and compiz? or stay back and go with AIGLX and beryl? or is beryl deprecated now?
<magical_trevsky> beryl and compiz have merged back again to become compiz-fusion afaik
<magical_trevsky> so I'd say go with AIGLX unless you want to use fglrx in which case you have no choice but to use xgl
<phaidros> hm. I'm just wondering about "enabled effects" in gnome appearance settings which don't work right now for me .. I think this triggers compiz effects ..
<w00t> hi, I've a small problem with one of my panels. It's set as transparent, which is okay. But some applets in there are not transparent (window list, clock). Any ideas?
<phaidros> does compiz depend on XGL?
<contrast83> no
<magical_trevsky> phaidros, compiz works with both xgl and aiglx
<phaidros> kewl
<contrast83> xgl is for getting direct rendering on cards that don't otherwise support it
<phaidros> so I kick xserver-xgl then :)
<phaidros> contrast83: so XGL is foo if AIGLX works?
<contrast83> some people say it works better than aiglx, i've yet to see any evidence of that though
<contrast83> i think you *can* use it even if you don't have to, but i personally wouldn't
<slytherin> phaidros: compiz + ati works fine for me in gutsy.
<contrast83> is the catalyst driver in the repos, or is it going to be before gutsy goes stable?
<phaidros> slytherin: thanks :)
<secher_> hey guys.. anyone have a DELL xps m1330 ? Im having some problems, and when i look around the forums and google, theres not much help to get..
<secher_> im missing sound, and card reader..
<magical_trevsky> secher_, Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) < is that your card? (lspci | grep -i audio)
<slytherin> secher_: Which card reader?
<secher_> yes
<magical_trevsky> secher_, ok, you need to compile the latest version of alsa for that (I have the same card), i'll get you a link ;o
<secher_> slytherin -> its the standard one in the laptop, i cant get a model number or anything on it :S
<magical_trevsky> secher_, ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/alsa/snapshot/driver
<slytherin> magical_trevsky: Why not provide him with a package instead. :-)
<secher_> cool! thanks a lot magical_trevsky!
<slytherin> secher_: lspci should tell you a lot. Paste the output of command 'lspci' somewhere
<magical_trevsky> slytherin, ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-cards=hda-intel
<magical_trevsky> slytherin, then make and sudo make install
<magical_trevsky> slytherin, then in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, add the line "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba"
<magical_trevsky> but bear in mind that everytime the kernel gets updated, you're gonna have to repeat those steps, until ubuntu's official alsa packages catch up
<slytherin> magical_trevsky: You are giving the instructions to wrong person. :-)
<magical_trevsky> slytherin, haha, oops! :p
<magical_trevsky> secher_, those commands were meant for you!
<secher_> yep, i got that figured ;)
<magical_trevsky> lol
<magical_trevsky> on that line in alsa-base, you might need to try different model= values btw.. toshiba works perfectly for me (it's not a toshiba laptop btw), and acer worked mostly, so just give different ones a go
<w00t> I've a small problem with one of my panels. It's set as transparent, which is okay. But some applets in there are not transparent (window list, clock). Any ideas?
<secher_> i cant install that alsa thing though :S
<magical_trevsky> secher_, why not?
<secher_> <magical_trevsky> slytherin, ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-cards=hda-intel <- that part wont work..
<magical_trevsky> have you installed build-essential?
<secher_> probably not, (im very new to linux)
<magical_trevsky> ah, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<magical_trevsky> do that, then try the configure again
<magical_trevsky> i've gotta run into town now though, so if you need any more help from me mr secher_, leave me a query or something :>
<secher_> cool thanks for your help..
<etienne> hi
<etienne> i have some problem with latest ati driver
<etienne> am i on the right place to talk about it ?
<contrast83> etienne: Are you using Gutsy?
<etienne> yes sir !
<etienne> :)
<etienne> i mage a dist-upgrade yesterday
<etienne> and now i cannot have my 1400*1050*75 resolution
<w00t> I've a small problem with one of my panels. It's set as transparent, which is okay. But some applets in there are not transparent (window list, clock). Any ideas? anyone?
<contrast83> w00t: KDE/GNOME?
<w00t> contrast83: GNOME.
<contrast83> w00t: sorry, not sure then. are you using Compiz?
<etienne> sorry
<etienne> my X exploded
<etienne> so i cannot have a 1400x1050x75Hz resolution since my yesterday dist-upgrade
<etienne> i'em using ati driver (not fglrx)
<contrast83> etienne: the new ati driver gave me some issues, so i downgraded to the old one
<contrast83> etienne: if you want to do that, you'll have to manually download it from the page and "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/driver.deb" as it's no longer in the package lists (i.e., you're package manager won't see it)
<etienne> i cannot find it in my cache archive
<etienne> contrast83: so which page ?
<contrast83> umm... hang on...
<w00t> contrast83: yes and no, it happens both with and without compiz
<w00t> (sorry, I'm trying to work at the same time as diagnosing my problems. :))
<contrast83> w00t: i was just gonna suggest you set the dock's opacity in CompizConfig Settings Manager (General Settings -> Opacity Values or something like that)
<w00t> contrast83: would work in compiz, but not in metacity. hmm. I don't get why they randomly decide they don't want to be transparent.
<contrast83> etienne: the one i'm using doesn't seem to be there anymore. you can check here though, and see if there's another version you can use - http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati/
<contrast83> maybe certain applets don't support it?
<Xemanth> anybody using svn konversation and has .deb package for it ?
<contrast83> wtffffffffffffffffffff
<contrast83> i can't go to web pages whose url's end in .html
<contrast83> lol
<Eq|work> nice
<Eq|work> :P
<contrast83> pfft, yeah, awesome
<nanonyme> contrast83, erm?
<nanonyme> which browser?
<contrast83> konqueror and firefox
<contrast83> both are treating the page like it's a file i'd want to save. i just told firefox to open it with firefox, so it saves it to a temporary file and then lets me open it
<secher_> im trying to install the newest alsa driver, but i get this error when i try to ./configure.... "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" can anyone help?
<nanonyme> contrast83, so what does eg http://www.google.fi/index.html give you?
<nanonyme> ah
<nanonyme> mime problems, most likely...
<contrast83> hmm... well, ok
<contrast83> that one's fine
<contrast83> could you check this site for me? http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/index.html
<Eq|work> secher_ : apt-get install build-essential
<Eq|work> contrast83 : same here. dodgy setup on the server.
<Eq|work> as nanonyme said, likely mime
<contrast83> Whew. Thanks
<Eq|work> panic over? :P
<contrast83> Yeah. Heh, thanks
* contrast83 wonders what package contains all the mime types for future reference
<Eq|work> contrast83 : mime types on the server.
<Eq|work> not client
<Eq|work> in this case it's probably a misconfigured apache
<secher_> thanks eq|work!
<Eq|work> np
<contrast83> Eq|work: i know, but i'm just wondering
<contrast83> i.e., in case i *do* screw them up on my system somehow
<snadge> i just built a new core2 system at work, and on monday i'm going to be installing ubuntu 64 on it.. a friend of mine told me its a bit broken to dist-upgrade from a stock feisty install at the moment?
<Tomcat_> snadge: Yes, because gutsy is not final yet.
<snadge> yeah it just irritates me to install ubuntu 7.04 64bit when gutsy is just round the corner ;)
<snadge> its got an 8600gt in it too.. and i want to use compiz and all the goodies
<w00t> I don't suppose anyone else would know why my GNOME window list applet isn't transparent like the rest of my panel? :)
<snadge> does the 64 bit version actually run any better on a 64 bit system or what?
<Tomcat_> snadge: Should, but I've not seen benchmarks.
<snadge> i've heard it also depends on amd or intel
<snadge> the amds seem to like it more?
<contrast83> the benchmarks i've seen indicated differences of some whopping tenths of seconds here and there
<magical_trevsky> secher_, got it going yet?!
<contrast83> 64-bit isn't worth the hassle yet (e.g., not being able to easily find certain software for your arch)
<secher_> almost :)
<magical_trevsky> :>
<ikonia> contrast83: I think that depends on your needs and wants
<contrast83> sorry, i forgot to add the IMO to that statement. :-P
<ikonia> no no, your opinion is valid, but it depends on the users needs and wants
<contrast83> i think the few tenths of seconds you save when doing certain tasks are going to be eaten up by the extra time you spend looking for 64-bit deb's, but then, like you said, i'm sure there are some people on 64-bit who can easily find all they need
<contrast83> but then, what do i know? i'm still using pentium 4's on my main two computers. :-P
<secher_> magical_trevsky now it tells me that they the alsa mixers are muted by default, but they dont look muted, and i still dont have sound...
<ikonia> contrast83 its not a few tenths for certain tasks, thats what I mean about the users need
<magical_trevsky> secher_, you have to reboot
<magical_trevsky> secher_, then turn up all your volume controls and cross your fingers :)
<secher_> oki :D brb
<contrast83> ikonia: from the benchmarks i saw, on phoronix or arstechnica i believe, yeah, it was a few tenths of seconds for certain tasks
<contrast83> *maybe* 1 or 2 seconds, but then, 32-bit was actually ever so slightly faster than 64-bit on one or two tasks as well. go figure
<ikonia> contrast83 for general desktop usage - you will not see an improvment
<ikonia> for work such as video encoding, rendering, music ripping, virtualisation you'll see a big jump in general
<ikonia> but the hassle of things like flash plugin for 64 bit - is not worth it, so it depend on the users requirments, programming/rednering/art/video = big plus against hassle of desktop usage no benfits and things like flash and codecs
<ikonia> its quite a personal choice rather than generic
<contrast83> honestly, that's what i was thinking. then i saw those benchmarks.
<contrast83> i'm gonna try and find that page. brb
<ikonia> bench marks are easy to manipulate
<secher_> alright then, something happened..
<secher_> now it is muted, and i cant unmute :)
<secher_> in system -> prefs -> sound i dont have any mixer tracks..
<phaidros> does anyone know if mergedFB is removed from radeon/ati ? and how to configure randr for dualhead?
<ikonia> phaidros don't think it works dual head
<contrast83> ikonia: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=616&num=2
<contrast83> ikonia: it's a little older than i was thinking though
<secher_> magical_trevsky, it looks a lot better.. but im not sure which mixer tracks to use..
<magical_trevsky> secher_, in a console, run alsamixer
<magical_trevsky> and turn everything up to full
<magical_trevsky> then check both your headphone socket and the built in speakers to see if either work
<magical_trevsky> if not, you'll need to try a different model in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<secher_> YEEEEEES!!!
<magical_trevsky> got it? :>
<secher_> i got it!
<magical_trevsky> :D
<secher_> thank you so much!
<magical_trevsky> no problem
<magical_trevsky> however, whenever you upgrade the kernel, you need to repeat the ./configure, make and make install commands
<magical_trevsky> so you might wanna jot those down for future reference
<dooglus> how can I install package 'qgit' in feisty?
<magical_trevsky> but hopefully ubuntu's packages'll catch up soon and you won't need to do that :>
<GHuser> Good Day! I have a question - I am adding a repo for gutsy into /etc/apt/source.list, thed do sudo update-manager -d
<GHuser> Is it right way to updating to gutsy with kubuntu?
<nanonyme> contrast83, Content-Type: application/octet-stream
<nanonyme> contrast83, indeed, the server sends definitely the wrong content type for the page
<contrast83> got cha
<nanonyme> that content type tells the browser "don't even try to handle this file, offer the user to save it"
<nanonyme> nice to know HTTP protocol, you can ask that kind of stuff quite easily...
<nanonyme> i prefer HTTP/1.0 though. luckily the server played nice with that :)
<contrast83> cool, thanks for the info
<phaidros> ikonia: randr2 can do dual head .. but gnome or compiz seems having problems now :)
<nanonyme> contrast83, if you want to check that kind of stuff, just use netcat -> "nc www.server.com 80" and tell it "HEAD /foo.html HTTP/1.0*enter*Connection: close*enter**enter*"
<nanonyme> *enter* naturally being keypress
<nanonyme> dunno if there's a program for that but considering how easy that is after you get it, might not be necessary
<contrast83> sweet, thanks
<stdin> or, just install "libwww-perl" and do "HEAD http://www.foo.com/bar.html"
<stdin> less typing ;)
<nanonyme> yeah, that's be the program...
<nanonyme> that'd even
<nanonyme> stdin, and LWP is likely safer anyway considering i assume it uses HTTP/1.1
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> it comes with GET too, I _sometimes_ use it instead of "wget -O - ", probably because I'm lazy :p
<nanonyme> stdin, i just curl
<stdin> I use GET when I don't want the status of the download shown, like when looking at the html code with less
<nanonyme> ah
<nanonyme> apparently curl -I does just that
<nanonyme> that is, HEAD
<nanonyme> so like curl -I http://www.google.fi/index.html
<nanonyme> whereas curl http://www.google.fi/index.html would print the file ^^
<ConstyXIV> does anyone else have NetworkManager segfaulting when it tries to connect?
<AnAnt> Hello, after updating gutsy 2 days ago, the vertical scroll of my touchpad doesn't work anymore
<AnAnt> anyone else has this problem ?
<kim_> Hey! I'm running gutsy and trying to get my vx rev. mouse to work..the first problem is that xev don't work..it's just blank..anything special I have to do?
<jussi01> AnAnt: a lot of people have been complaining about it. I dont know the fix though.
<AnAnt> jussi01: is it reported on LP ?
<jussi01> AnAnt: I would imagine so, however I havent looked as im running a desktop.
<kim_> don't know if you were talking about someting else before I came, but were you talking to me? xev not working is a common problem?
<jussi01> kim_: no, i was talking to AnAnt, as his nick is prefixed to my comment...
<unggnu> hi all
<AnAnt> kim_: after updating gutsy 2 days ago, the vertical scroll of my touchpad doesn't work anymore
<unggnu> Somebody here with an Intel graphic card and a working Suspend?
<unggnu> AnAnt, easy fix, go to mouse settings and enable it
<unggnu> AnAnt, tab Touchpad
<AnAnt> unggnu: oh, thanks
<unggnu> AnAnt, np, I had the same question some days ago :)
<kim_> my bad..didn't see the prefix! but anyone know how to get xev working?
* jussi01 doesnt even know what xev is, never mind how to make it work... ;)
<ConstyXIV> has anyone else had network manager crashing all over the place recently?
<unggnu> ConstyXIV, After boot?
<ConstyXIV> unggnu: pretty much.  i log in, it tries to connect, and gives sig 11.  same thing if i run it in a console, with --no-daemon
<AnAnt> ok, there's another problem as reported in #141455
<unggnu> ConstyXIV, I only know the bug that nm-applet isn't shown after boot
<unggnu> ConstyXIV, could be fixed through sudo killall wpa_supplicant && sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart
<ConstyXIV> unggnu: that's because networkmanager is crashing
<AnAnt> when I log out on a virtual console 'tty[1-6] ', I don't get a login prompt again on this console
<AnAnt> anyone knows solution for this ?
<unggnu> ConstyXIV, I know.
<unggnu> Somebody here with an Intel graphic card and a working Suspend?
<AnAnt> qui
<unggnu> qui?
<gnomefreak> anyone else notice the taskbar icons in gnome moved to the right of the time?
<unggnu> gnomefreak, yes, often
<unggnu> in Feisty too
<unggnu> really annoying
<gnomefreak> unggnu: ok ty ill work on it when i have a minute
<gnomefreak> unggnu: moving the taskbar fixes it for now
<unggnu> gnomefreak, Taskbar is stable for me but not the upper panel
<unggnu> icon often changes position
<gnomefreak> unggnu: the n-m and update-manager are together on the panel (thinking name is taskbar but its still early for me)
<unggnu> gnomefreak, Not only systray, even the "Show Search entry" icon and the user changer often changes position
<gnomefreak> unggnu: that i dont have everything else works fine for me
<branstrom> Is there a way to enable a minimum padding between icons in the panel?
<branstrom> I think it should be 2 pixels or something by default.
<unggnu> branstrom, isn't there already something like that?
<acemo> ohh this is scary.. i upgrade my packages and suddenly dolphin is the default file manager
<branstrom> unggnu: where?
<_lemsx1_> acemo: umm... i wonder what's dolphin
<LjL> !info dolphin
<branstrom> I can't find it if it's there
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1259 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<unggnu> branstrom, no option, I have never seen overlapping icons in panel
<unggnu> afk
<_lemsx1_> LjL: yep. found it on google. KDE stuff...
<acemo> i know what dolphin is, but i like konqueror more
<branstrom> Overlapping? No, minimum padding so that there's always at least 2 pixels between any two icons
<branstrom> is what I'm talking about
<etienne> back
<LjL> acemo: right click on a folder, select "Open with", select "Other", select "Konqueror" and tick "Remember association"
<etienne> so is anybody know where i can find the  xserver-xorg-video-ati package which was used last week ?
<etienne> cos the one used this week is particulary weird
<acemo> LjL: thanks
<branstrom> unggnu: http://www.collaborium.org/onsite/jos2000/related/guides/gnome/confglobal.html seems to have an option for it called "Applet Padding"
<branstrom> How do I access the "global panel configuration"?
<Doctor_Nick> :)
<branstrom> It doesn't exist anymore, or what?
<branstrom> Can't find it anywhere.
<etienne> anyone has an idea for my problem ?
<edgy> Hi, to which extent is gutsy gibbon usable now? are there serious issues?
<_lemsx1_> edgy: very usable. no issues here
<unggnu> edgy, what is serious :)
<edgy> nice I would try it then
<_lemsx1_> unggnu: jeje!
<_lemsx1_> edgy: somethings (3rd party apps) don't work.. but hey...
<edgy> _lemsx1_: 3rd party like what? flash?
<_lemsx1_> edgy: flash, vmware, azureus (2.5), etc
<_lemsx1_> edgy: flash crashes firefox (on my PC) every once in a while
<_lemsx1_> edgy: vmware dislikes new kernel headers (fix online somewhere)... and you get the idea... azureus 3.x works
<edgy> _lemsx1_: thanks for the clarification
<_lemsx1_> edgy: no problem
<unggnu> _lemsx1_, I had the flash issue with youtube videos but it seems to be gone
<_lemsx1_> unggnu: all by itself?
<unggnu> edgy, If you use no new intel graphic driver it works fine but updates can sometimes break gnome configuration manager or something  like that
<_lemsx1_> unggnu: i wonder if it's because firefox is too new and the flash9 plugin needs updating...?
<nanonyme> hehe
<unggnu> _lemsx1_, Don't know, but it happens nearly everytime after closing a tab with a youtube video
<nanonyme> and i'm already waiting for firefox3...
<_lemsx1_> unggnu: exactly!
<_lemsx1_> unggnu: that used to happen a long time ago on older versions of Flash
<edgy> unggnu: I am using Intel 945 chipset does this cause a problem?
<unggnu> edgy, It works but has some problems with the new driver, at least on some configurations
<edgy> unggnu: problems like what?
<unggnu> edgy, Does your suspend work fine?
<unggnu> edgy, Freeze
<edgy> unggnu: Umm! thanks
<unggnu> edgy, This doesn't happen with i810
<unggnu> if you can live with this
<unggnu> Compiz has become really stable
<unggnu> only this two intel driver issues have to be gone, than nothing to grouse about
<edgy> unggnu: actually my current driver for that chipset is i810 and I didn't know there is another driver
<unggnu> edgy, There is but you have to install a new package in Feisty.
<unggnu> This isn't needed in Gutsy anymore.
<unggnu> edgy, Does your suspend work fine? :)
<unggnu> edgy, I have installed Gutsy several weeks ago for testing but I use it now all the time instead of Feisty.
<branstrom> Anyone with an nvidia card and compiz fusion?
<edgy> unggnu: yes it works fine
<unggnu> because it has no bugs you can't live with atm and it is still possible to use i810
<unggnu> edgy, Cool, than you can test something.
<unggnu> edgy, Do you want to upgrade or reinstall?
<branstrom> If you try some 3D screensaver, does it freeze every two seconds?
<unggnu> branstrom, Which driver?
<edgy> unggnu: which is bettter?
<branstrom> unggnu: hold on
<unggnu> edgy, new installation, better sepparte partition
<edgy> branstrom: yes it freezes with some screensavers
<edgy> unggnu: ok I will download now ...
<unggnu> edgy, I guess upgrade isn't stable.
<branstrom> edgy: and when you deactivate compiz it's okay, right?
<branstrom> nvidia-glx-new
<edgy> branstrom: don't know, how can I deactive it?
<branstrom> edgy: System > Preferences > Appearance > Desktop Effects
<edgy> branstrom: I am using kubuntu
<branstrom> Oh, then I have no idea :)
<unggnu> GLMatrix works fine for me
<edgy> branstrom: but ps aux |grep compiz gives nothing so I don't think it's working
<branstrom> edgy: huh?
<branstrom> It's not on, but your screensaver is choppy anyways?
<edgy> branstrom: yes
<edgy> branstrom: some screensaver will freez the pc and I have to reboot and this is feisty not gutsy
<unggnu> edgy, if you install Gutsy and acntivate intel driver instead of i810 could you please check this out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/141063 ?
<branstrom> Oh, well I only have problems when compiz is active
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141063 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "new Intel driver freezes system on video play after suspend" [Undecided,New] 
<gnomefreak> edgy: feisty support in #ubuntu
<unggnu> gnomefreak, He wants to upgrade.
<gnomefreak> oh
<edgy> unggnu: sure
<unggnu> edgy, The securest way is to install Gutsy on a separate partition.
<branstrom> "Securest"? :) Sorry, I'm Swedish, but I'm not sure that word exists
<hylje> most secure
<unggnu> :)
<unggnu> This exists in Pidgin ;)
<branstrom> Where?
<_lemsx1_> i like that word... securest
<_lemsx1_> JEJE!
<edgy> I am at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/ but I see only the alternate CD, where is the standard one or am I confused?
<dmakalsky> Hi, I ran my daily update today, and firefox is dumping core all over the place
<Hobbsee> edgy: s/daily/daily-live/, but the dailies dont work
<Hobbsee> wait a few more days, then you can test the beta.
<edgy> Hobbsee: ok
<edgy> thanks all the for the advice
<dmakalsky> how do I revert to yest. build?
* jussi01 thinks Hobbsee should be in bed!! :P :P
<Hobbsee> meh
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> its too late for kids like you to be up, Hobbsee
<jussi01> :P
<MenZa> I seem to be having some problems with my touchpad; I can't tap it to click, and I can't scroll with it by swiping my finger on the right side of it, like I've been able to in Feisty. How would I reconfigure it? e.g. reconfiguring xserver-xorg
<jussi01> MenZa: go to the mouse settings and turn it on again...
<jussi01> iirc
<ShackJack> Just curious - any Nvidia users out there still having issues with Fusion not starting?
<slanning> yes, system->preferences->mouse - I had this problem, someone said an upgrade reinitialized the settings
<MenZa> jussi01: *headdesk*
<MenZa> jussi01: I didn't knwo about that feature
<MenZa> jussi01: Is this new in Gutsy?
* MenZa dances happily
<jussi01> lol
<etienne> oupsss
<etienne> sorry for join/part
<etienne> i'm trying to make the latest ati driver working
<_lemsx1_> etienne: ah, the Quijote is here...
<_lemsx1_> etienne: you like fighting an irrational fight uh?
<micro`> i used to be a gentoo user and im used to the news packages on my comp, gutsy has the most updates packages as i understand
<micro`> is it _stable_ or it has alot of problems?
<gnomefreak> micro`: yes but its not stable
<gnomefreak> micro`: has a fair about is problems to date
<micro`> i see, so if i want to keep my system up2date, with the most updated packages, i must upgrade to a unstable release?
<penguincentral> micro`: gutsy has worked for me.  although sometimes updates do cause problems, bugfixers are quick to report bugs to launchpad.
<gnomefreak> we are frozen atm so if you do have issues more than likely it will be more than a week before fixed (that is least amount of time)
<penguincentral> micro`: that is a good question.   I assume so, seeing that ubuntu doesn't roll unstable updates through it's stable releases unlike debian.  play around with it and see what you think
<penguincentral> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<scizzo-> micro`: you can always look for backports
<micro`> thanks :)
<micro`> backports?
<scizzo-> micro`: there can be people holding their own sites for updating stuff like "gimp from svn" version and so on
<micro`> i see, thanks
<penguincentral> now there is an idea for ubuntu: have a stable update and an unstable update
<penguincentral> and do them seperately
<ConstyXIV> can you remap the "menu" key to something useful?
<DanaG> Yeah, you can map menu to things like Compose or AltGr.
<DanaG> Other things may be a bit harder, needing xmodmap or something.
<ConstyXIV> that's exactly what i want, but i don't know how to keep it from pulling up the menu
<scizzo-> anyone has tried to use xgl with nvidia since a few days back? (with xinerama that is
<gnomefreak> penguincentral: grumpy groundhog stopped devel if that is what you mean
<ConstyXIV> DanaG: where do you go to remap the menu key?
<DanaG> Keyboard preferences, if in gnome.
<DanaG> Keyboard layout, if in KDE.
<ConstyXIV> oh, i see now
<penguincentral> gnomefreak: close, what i mean is in update manager, or synaptic whatever; have the function to switch between downloading only stable updates, or include the unstable ones as well
<ConstyXIV> there we go
<ConstyXIV> dedicated scale button ftw
<gnomefreak> .win 2
<CountX> today is my work all day cause i have  things due tomorrow that i havent worked on at all
<etiennne> is anybody has the xserver-xorg-video-ati which was used las t week in gutsy ?
<etiennne> before the 6.7.192-4 one
<winbond> does anyone know how to change the lag bar into a number on xchat?
<slanning> winbond: I have a number, but I don't see how it got that way :)
<slanning> oh, under View -> Network Meters
<winbond> slanning, u probably using the modded gnome version,
<dmakalsky> Hi, after the latest updates today firefox no longer works
<dmakalsky> I get a segfault each time I launch it
<dmakalsky> anyone else having these issues?
<slanning> winbond: it seems to be normal xchat 2.8.0
<dmakalsky> I desperately need some help here please :)
<slanning> apparently I don't have even the package xchat-xsys
<leperkhanz> try firefox under wine?
<winbond> slanning, if you're using gnome, they install a modded version by default
<leperkhanz> never know?
<slanning> wine, wtf - yuck
<slanning> I have the packages xchat and xchat-common installed
<CountX> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.42-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 31957 kB, installed size 99904 kB
<CountX> haha, i have wine 0.9.45
<slanning> why are you convinced I have gnome installed, and why does it matter - I assume what I said doesn't help?
<cps1966> somethings terribly wrong with this usb cam blocks out tvcard on boot
<jerbear> what version of gnome is going to be in gutsy?
<scizzo-> 2.20 I would guess
<Dr_Willis> 2.20.0 is whats there now
<jerbear> that's what i was hoping :)
<jerbear> what about the kernel?
<CountX> whats the kernel right now?
<CountX> i have -11
<jerbear> .23?
<CountX> i dont know
<scizzo-> 2.6.22 at the moment is what is used
<CountX> whats the command to check again
<Dr_Willis> Linux Moo 2.6.22-11-generic #1 SMP Mon Sep 17 03:45:58 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<jerbear> uname
<CountX> nvm
<CountX> ill just list the frimware folder
<CountX> 2.6.22-11
<jerbear> so that new cfs stuff isn't going to be there?
<Dr_Willis> cfs ?
<jerbear> the new scheduler
<scizzo-> jerbear: .23 is still a development kernel on kernel.org
<jerbear> oh right... i forgot about how they do the version number
<scizzo-> latest _stable_ kernel is 2.6.22.6
<scizzo-> jerbear: its the cpu scheduler you are talking about right?
<scizzo-> jerbear: that had performance increasing on CPUs or something strange?
<cps1966> huh i like all the debian bmps in boot
<scizzo-> Word has it that CFS will not be added to Ubuntu Gutsy
<scizzo-> from a howto I found about cfs in ubuntu
<cps1966> 2.6.22.11-33 is latest
<Trewas> changing the scheduler is not really user-visible change (except in some corner cases), so there's no much reason to backport it to gutsy's kernel
<moopix> Hi, I have been fiddling with vmware-server and now my feisty has fallen over. When I boot I get error [5908000]  kernel panic-not syncing: Attempting to kill init. I am currently on the machine in question with a live CD. any ideas?
<moopix> (I know this isnt feisty support but though you guys might be able to help:)
<CountX> how do i submit a mirror for ubuntu?
<magical_trevsky> moopix, can you boot the recovery kernel?
<tarheelcoxn> hi. I'm trying to see if there's an existing bug in launchpad that would relate to my problem... maybe somebody in here could point me to the right place
<tarheelcoxn> I pulled updates this morning and now I have no Xorg
<tarheelcoxn> no _functional_ Xorg, I should say
<roe> tarheelcoxn, what is the error
<CountX> how can i remove the protection on a file
<CountX> its root only, and i cant move it to a network machine
<Dr_Willis> CountX,  what file? and what exactly are ya trying to do?
<tarheelcoxn> roe: trying to find it. gdm claims to start okay if I <ctrl><alt>f1, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dr_Willis> safe way.. use sudo and copy it to the users home dir. then chmod/chown the file. and let the user copy it over.
<tarheelcoxn> but the screen flashes black several times and drops back
<magical_trevsky> CountX, sudo chmod a+rw somefile
<roe> at the CL type "startx"
<roe> it should log the error on your terminal
<magical_trevsky> tarheelcoxn, did you install proprietary video drivers yourself or using envy?
<roe> if not head over to /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tarheelcoxn> roe: I'm rsync'ing that file to another box to pastebin it now
<tarheelcoxn> roe: thanks
<jbroome> damn, i didn't realize envy was in the same league as automatix.  good to know
<CountX> magical_trevsky: thanks bro'
<Dr_Willis> jbroome,  well.. i dont think its that bad.. since it just does One thing. :)
<Dr_Willis> it would be quite an acomplishment to be as bad as automatix.
<magical_trevsky> if you used envy/installed the drivers yourself, and you updated your kernel, i'm pretty sure you'll have to recompile the kernel interface yourself
<Pici> Its at least made by an Ubuntu member, but thats not an excuse.
<Dr_Willis> right - ever new kernel update ya got to rerun the envy script
<jbroome> oh yeah, i've had to rerun envy after a new kernel.  i'm ok with that
<Dr_Willis> Why do you need to use envy?  what video card ya got?
<Pici> Gutsy's restricted drivers should provide everything that envy does (I think)
<magical_trevsky> although the gutsy restricted manager dealie doesn't have the newest drivers (not sure if envy does either)
<jbroome> oh, i haven't used it on gutsy.  things are fine there.  i do use it on my feisty machine (nvidia fx 5700le)
<Dr_Willis> Newest? how new is newest anyway?
<magical_trevsky> Dr_Willis, as in 2 days old
<Dr_Willis> theres some reason you need the absoultest latest and newest? :)
<jbroome> that is pretty new
<Dr_Willis> I got my 8800 going with the restricted manager tool.
<magical_trevsky> Dr_Willis, has bug fixes for the 8 series cards (I'm not using envy btw before you continue :p)
<Dr_Willis> Bah! we laugh at bugs! :0
<magical_trevsky> Dr_Willis, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=851&num=1
<Dr_Willis> Unless of course they break things.
<cps1966> hell i got 8800 gts going two weeks ago
<magical_trevsky> yeah, the old drivers work, but not as well as they could
<magical_trevsky> the newest ones fix alot of the problems
<tarheelcoxn> roe: Xorg.0.log here: pastebin.ca/706055
<tarheelcoxn> I'm confused as to why the last line is simply "Backtrace:"
<Dr_Willis> I dont think i really need the latest drivers at this time. :)
<Dr_Willis> egads - that site needs MORE spammy adds and less actual content. :)
<Dr_Willis> these link-ads are getting out of controll.
<roe> ugh, I hate ATI with a passion
<tarheelcoxn> roe: amen
<roe> I traded mine with a windows user for an nvidia card of lesser value and haven't looked back in almost 2yrs
<tarheelcoxn> heh
<tarheelcoxn> I did that with my desktop too
<tarheelcoxn> but this is a T41 (thinkpad)
<nemik> does the negative effect work for you guys?
<winbond> does anyone know how to change the lag bar into a number on xchat?
<Dr_Willis> nemik,  yes it did when i was playing with it.
<Dr_Willis> winbond,  used tobe a setting in the menus. may have been cleaned out by now. theres a lot of command line only options in xchat now a days.
<tarheelcoxn> roe: output of lspci -vv is here: http://pastebin.ca/706067
<winbond> Dr_Willis, hmm, i havent seen any option like that in the menu,  ikk kook up xchat commands , thanks
<Dr_Willis> winbond,  witgh every new version of xchat. the thing has been loosing more and more settings/featutres it seems.
<Dr_Willis> Often i find myself getting the 2.4 source and using it.
<Dr_Willis> I dont think the  right click/ignore nick menu item has worked in ages...
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait.. its been removed now. :)
<winbond> Dr_Willis, the gnome version is really stripped down,
* gridl0ck shows roe no fear of ati
<Dr_Willis> winbond,  the normal version is getting closer and closer to the gnome version it seems
<gridl0ck> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<void^> amarok's memory usage increases by 700mb (rss) when connecting to an mtp device. :|
<tarheelcoxn> anybody besides roe wanna help me take a look at why Xorg isn't working for me?
<void^> and it goes down by 200mb when disconnecting...
<void^> impressively enough, it goes up by another 700mb when connecting again.. good thing i'm doing this with 2gb memory :] 
<hylje> what
<CountX> is ubuntu the most popular distro?
<soothsayer> CountX: How would you measure that/
<soothsayer> ?
<CountX> downloads?
<_lemsx1_> CountX: even though the download numbers could be from people mirroring the ISOs?
<soothsayer> CountX: It would seem to me to be difficult to account for all download sources (mirrors, torrents, replication)
<_lemsx1_> CountX: i'd rather see numbers from the Linux Count site ;-)
<CountX> linux count site?
<soothsayer> CountX: distrowatch.org claims to measure page-rank hits and ranks Ubuntu #2.
<soothsayer> CountX: ... behind PCLinuxOS, which I've never heard of.
<jerbear> scizzo-: oh sorry, i was out of the office... yes, it was the cpu scheduler
<CountX> lol
<_lemsx1_> CountX: Linux Counter, sorry
<Instabin> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cps1966> anyone know of app in ubuntu like ghost to transfer all my stuff to new drive
<Instabin> any one know how to install emerald for compiz with the themes
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: dd
<cmpalmer> roe: tarheelcoxn == cmpalmer here. got more output from startx
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: dd if=/dev/olddrive of=/dev/newdrive ;-)
<cps1966> i need boot sector and winxp plus kubuntu and home dir
<cmpalmer> roe: lines after "Backtrace:"
<cmpalmer> Backtrace:
<cmpalmer> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 260: dl_open_worker: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args->nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<cmpalmer> XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: dd gives you all
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: then you will need to use gparted or something like that to grown the partitions correctly
<cps1966> but this drive is twice the size
<tarheelcoxn> cps1966: just use rsync to migrate your home directory
<tarheelcoxn> cps1966: do a new install on the new machine, use rsync to pull from the old
<CountX> i kinda wish linux was mainstream, so we could get more software
<CountX> and games
<cps1966> will i boot up without home though
<tarheelcoxn> CountX: it's not lack of software. it's the target audience of the software
<tarheelcoxn> we'll get ther
<tarheelcoxn> cps1966: I'm not following you
<tarheelcoxn> cps1966: what are you trying to accomplish again? new machine with data from old machine?
<cps1966> no just new drive  but wd tools dont do rieserfs
<cps1966> norton has ghost but i haven't used that in years
<cps1966> used to be on floppy
<tarheelcoxn> cps1966: and I take it you don't have another machine to rsync your homedir off to?
<cps1966> no
<cps1966> just my sons but he has it almost full of games
<benanzo> I accidently delete the Preferences menu from gnome -- now I only have Administration -- how do I get it back?
<tarheelcoxn> cps1966: you can have both drives in at once?
<cps1966> yeah
<tarheelcoxn> cps1966: stick second drive in, boot from Knoppix or Ubuntu liveCD or somesuch, lay down the partitions you want
<tarheelcoxn> cps1966: then rsync from existing /home to new /home
<tarheelcoxn> cps1966: then pull the old drive, reboot with Ubuntu install CD
<tarheelcoxn> cps1966: use the _alternate_ installer
<cps1966> how can i do boot sector though
<tarheelcoxn> cps1966: and durint the partitioning step, tell it not to touch /home
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: i have done what you are trying to do. dd will work. and then use gparted to resize
<cps1966> i have lilo from mandriva on that
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: unless your partitions are a mess...
<cps1966> well they have been done many times its not the only drive i have i have 8 drives in all
<cps1966> 4 pata and 4 sata
<cps1966> i have old deathstar that i need to replace
<cps1966> its running at 61C most of the time
<moopix> magical_trevsky , no. I cant boot the recovery kenel either
<benanzo> anyone know how to restore gnome menubar to default?
<_lemsx1_> benanzo: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/gnome
<_lemsx1_> benanzo: or just / ;-)
<benanzo> will that unset all my gnome settings or just menubar?  I accidentally deleted the Preferences menu, and can't figure out how to get it back
<gttyz> Oh, i get a recap from a former irq session. This is just excellent!
<_lemsx1_> benanzo: right-click on panel-> Add to panel-> menu
<winbond> has anyone got azureus working, it worked fine in tibe4, it wont start in tribe5 with updates
<_lemsx1_> benanzo: what i said will reset all the gnome stuff. you can use gconf-editor to know the exact path for the menu (panel)
<_lemsx1_> winbond: yes, use azureus 3.0.1
<_lemsx1_> winbond: 2.5 just doesn't work
<winbond> x
<winbond> x
<benanzo> I've got the MenuBar on the panel, it just doesn't have a Preferences menu under System, only Administration and the help links
<gttyz> "winbond", why the nick ?
<winbond> gttyz, my nick?
<gttyz> yeah
<_lemsx1_> benanzo: wow. nice
<winbond> gttyz, long story, came from xbox1 modding
<_lemsx1_> benanzo: i'd just reset things like i said and put things back manually. but... there might be an easier way
<benanzo> OK, thanks
<gttyz> "winbond", hmm, ok... i hate the word "win" though, its got too much to do with loosing
<jbroome> or losing
<gttyz> looosing
<gttyz> depends on the weight of the loss
<winbond> gttyz, winbond manufactures memory/flash chips, has nothing to do with windows
<gttyz> In our case the wins have been all but loos
<gttyz> loss
<gttyz> I know
<gttyz> Anyone know how close samba4 is to full AD ?
<winbond> _lemsx1_, im trying to run azureus 3.0.3 but i get ^M error, (dos line endings?) and dir not found (doesnt say which dir)
<_lemsx1_> winbond: and it doesn't open at all?
<cps1966> you have sun-java installed
<_lemsx1_> winbond: what version of the sun-* package  you are using? 6 ?
<winbond> _lemsx1_, nope
<cps1966> it works with 6
<cypherdelic> hey i cant change the color for tooltip background, in appeareance preferences > customize > colors. the boxes for tooltip is gray-crossed. any suggestions?
<gttyz> jbroome; didint you feel like "a loooser" whilst on the wintedoh garbage ? (i sure did back in 86)
<winbond> _lemsx1_, i have the latest sun6 java installed, and added the location to the azureus script, so i know its not java problem
<_lemsx1_> winbond: i installed my azureus in /opt/azureus
<_lemsx1_> winbond: and when i launch it, i call the full path: /opt/azurues/azureus
<_lemsx1_> winbond: that works
<gttyz> I only promote facts and for me they are the following:
<_lemsx1_> winbond: anything else doesn't (unless you write a shell script that changes the directory to the right path and then calls the binary)
<gttyz> Symantec is garbage
<gttyz> HP rocks as well as Gestetner printers
<winbond> _lemsx1_, did u install azureus with apt-get?
<cypherdelic> hey i cant change the color for tooltip background, in appeareance preferences > customize > colors. the boxes for tooltip is gray-crossed. any suggestions?
<gttyz> Fsecure is the best if you have windows boxxes (I hate antivirus personally and dpnt need it)
<gttyz> Gotta go pie :=)
<jbroome> !u | winbond
<ubotu> winbond: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Dr_willis> Gr8!
<Dr_willis> :)
<cps1966> ubotu stuff it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stuff it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mendred> hi regarding the strigi systray app..is there anyway to get it to a direct search rather than search for a file?
<winbond> jbroome, r u srious? lolz  , just kidding
<cps1966> old fart , must be
<johnficca> so i'm upgrading to gutsy right now
<cps1966> good luck
<winbond> johnficca, why?
<cyphase> Anyone else consider it a bug that when Network Manager is being upgraded, it restarts during the upgrade?
<johnficca> i always do at the alfa 5 time
<cyphase> Shouldn't it wait for a restart?
<cps1966> yes it will till you get all packages you need
<winbond> johnficca, still has lots of bugs
<johnficca> i feel like i'm helping the ubuntu community by bug testing for a month
<slackern_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<_lemsx1_> cyphase: you don't really loose your connection. it just gets interrupted. i think it's fine
<_lemsx1_> cyphase: tcp/ip it's supposed to cope with that
<slackern_> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<cyphase> _lemsx1_: i know, but still..
<_lemsx1_> cyphase: that would probably happen once in a blue moon once the OS is released
<cyphase> _lemsx1_: true
<Assid> how goes it
* cyphase can't remember upgrading network manager in feisty
<cypherdelic>  i cant change the color for tooltip background, in appeareance preferences > customize > colors. the boxes for tooltip is gray-crossed. any ideas?
<cps1966> any idea why i cant burn a 64 bit dvd for a friend
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: that's a very general question
<cyphase> oooh, nice wallpaper in gutsy
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: funnel it down a bit
<cps1966> well it give opc error
<cyphase> is there only going to be one default wallpaper in gutsy/
<cyphase> ?*
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: assuming that you check the MD5SUM of the DVD iso, that your drive is not faulty, and that you have used it to burn stuff before and it works correctly afterwards, then the reason can only be that your PC doesn't like that particular ISO :-)
<cps1966> well its been every 64 bit dvd that i've tryed does 64 bit cds fine and 32 bit dvds
<winbond> _lemsx1_, after 2days updates, azureus is starting up fine again, thanks
<_lemsx1_> winbond: good to know
<cps1966> i like to stick azureus in home dir and run it from there
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: "64bit" refers to the binaries and libraries (kernel and such) inside the ISO. not the ISO itself. in other words, an iso is just an iso
<cps1966> yeah i know
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: that's because you are the only person using it
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: try burning something else... are you using gutsy to burn the disc? try using Dapper or Feisty
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: or windows
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: whatever works
<cps1966> does the same in every distro i,ve tried and even windows xp pukes on it
<cps1966> md5sum checks correctly also
<Dr_willis> I tend to just set up azurus for my single user in their home dir also.
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: then use a different system (another computer)
<Dr_willis> try the cd on other machines?
<Dr_willis> ive seen all sorts of weirdness with cd's in the past years. :(
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: you could also be using bad media, like Dynex DVDs (they succcccckkkk)
<cps1966> well thats not the reson i would rip apart my machine
<_lemsx1_> cps1966: but good brands like Sony and the like should work
<cps1966> na its memorex
<winbond> holy cow , i get 30seconds lag
<winbond> something must be broke
<winbond> which port does irc generally use?
<jbroome> 6667
<Instabin> I cant get compiz to start http://pastebin.ca/706143
<cps1966> dvd-r sequential
<cps1966> cmc mag,ae1
<Assid> aargh
<Assid> anyone ever synch'd a nokia e61 successfully (not through cli)
<_lemsx1_> Assid: i was going to say, "talk like a pirate day"
<Assid> you know if linux wants to get more market share.. it needs more user friendly apps
<cps1966> assid use mint linux it ubuntu refined
<Assid> cps1966: its the apps.. not the gui
<Assid> cps1966: you can get the same thing with kubuntu
<cps1966> what do you want for beta software
<Assid> beta software?
<cps1966> this is gutsy it not final yet
<Assid> well.. even feisty..  had issues
<cps1966> read the topic above
<Dr_willis> every time i hear some one say 'linux needs to....' i just cringe..
<Dr_willis> the person saying it - dosent get what linux is all about. :)
<Assid> well  i meant it needs some apps
<gridl0ck> whatchutalkinaboutwillis ;p
<Assid> i know its not the kernels fault
<Dr_willis> theres 100000000000000+ apps for linux. :)
<Dr_willis> it all depends on your needs.
<cps1966> ya we dont want all those assholes over here anyway
<Assid> sure we do
<cps1966> no we dont
<Assid> the more of those we have.. the better those stupid manufacturers start supporting us
<Dr_willis> I also dont see the point of bending over backwards for  'insert bad term here' then having them demand you ALSO do backflips so they can do some other trivial thing easially. :)
<gttyz> Dr_willis: For the core hurd of people not so many are required
<Dr_willis> delive a good solid foundataion of an OS. and let the programs grow. :)
<gttyz> but i agree
<Assid> yes but it should be about the masses.. thats what brings more manufacturers in
<cps1966> its take time to learn anything worthwhile
<Dr_willis> its amazing the trivial-useless things i see people wanting to do in linux, then getting mad when its not a click or 2.. when the same 'job' in windows is basicially impossible. :)
<gttyz> "Dr_willis> every time i hear some one say 'linux needs to....' i just cringe.." Indeed, itll take a bit of time to learn but they are Awoken Zombies, be nice :=)
<Dr_willis> Im scared as what the compwiz/eyecandy stuff will bring on.
<Dr_willis> gttyz,  ive revived several zombies. :)
<gttyz> lol
<Dr_willis> friend was worried about being in this chat room and saying somthing stupid.. told him as long as he dosent say ''Linux needs to......." he would be ok.
<Assid> well ofcourse it needs to evolve.. but im just saying its gotta think of the none nerdy people / end users
<Dr_willis> Linux is all about evolving.. its evoloving faster then any other OS out there. :)
<Assid> besides i didnt say linux itself
<leoquant> compiz still buggy in gutsy after several X updates?
<Assid> i said it needs more user friendly apps
<gttyz> Something named "_h_e_l_p_" make it gone
<Dr_willis> leoquant,  i get a few crashes with it.
<cps1966> linux itself is just a kernel
<Dr_willis> 'user friendly' is becoming a vagut term also. :)
<Assid> well "idiot proof" ?
<gttyz> cps1966: I like the whole shebangme :=)
<Dr_willis> too often it seems user friendly seems mean 'written for idiots'  who cant handle options, or flexability. :)
<Dr_willis> Ive noticed a lot of my windows games are getting more and more dumbed down also. :)
<cps1966> hey if you dont like ubuntu maybe you should try gentoo
<Assid> hehehe
<Dr_willis> Xb0x360 mentality.
<gttyz> Dr_willis: Learn they can, Learn they can Yodah said
<gridl0ck> if you want ppl to cross over from other operating systems - it has to be user friendly - then what's the point of devolping anything
<Dr_willis> gttyz,  but its too 'hard' to think. :)
<gttyz> That thing generally takes between one 2 three thoughts at tops :=)
<Dr_willis> gttyz,  and some times a bit of logical thought and rembering somthing from 10 sec befor.
<leoquant> bulletproof x isnt a bulletproof compiz (yet) :)
<Assid> well im just saying like simple apps.. like synchronising a phone
<gttyz> Dr_willis: Thats an idiots choise of words not yours or mine
<gridl0ck> choice*
<Dr_willis> yea. I tried to set up twinview  - and bulletproof got  broken. :)
<Dr_willis> can twinview work with compwiz?
<cps1966> hell i have a limit on memory and 59 and i learned enough to use linux regularly
<Instabin> how do i fix this /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<Dr_willis> i noticed it got disabled when i had twinview going. not sure what the deal was
<gttyz> Dr_willis: You need to include "Microsoft Gold Partners" into that <- Wankers :P
* gridl0ck bops gttyz on the head
<gttyz> I have odays
<Assid> Dr_willis: like simpler interface to synchronising cell phones (like iSync on mac)
<gttyz> wont share, monitor
<gttyz> no, dont even ask
<Dr_willis> Assid,  ive gotten to a point where i find cell phones and so forth are adding to much compleciations to my life. :)
<Dr_willis> of course its the cell phone makers that are causing the problems more and more it seems.
<cps1966> i set up 64 bit ubuntu on a friends machine has two 24 inch monitors works just fine
<Dr_willis> cps1966,  on mine it had the montors 'reversed' gdm showed up on the right side monitor. not the front one. :(
<cps1966> with compiz or beryls
<Assid> right.. but we need it nevertheless
<Assid> and also more morons we have.. the more masses are behind it
* Dr_willis wants the new Linux Phone. :)
<Assid> motorola?
<cps1966> Dr_willis:  i just flopped monitors in nvidia settingsd
<gttyz> I have found that hitting your head into something hard can cause black and white dots and severely appearing blindness amongst the likes of myself (Police fuckers!/Dont worry.. you know me)
<gttyz> THis is why a semi broken back/neck is not cool
<Assid> hrmm.. so im getting my new machine this weekend/monday
<Assid> dunno what to do
<cps1966> ship it back if it has vista or xp on it
<Assid> nah
<Assid> im assembling it
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> Someone with an Intel graphic card and working suspend?
<Assid> q6600 + evga 8600gts + corsair xms2 2GB
<Assid> so is gutsy still crashing with compiz ?
<cps1966> haven't really noticed
<gttyz> I know alot of military dudes and ericsson dudes too. All i wanted was some help and right now i feel left to rot in a crummy world i need to fix.. again! /Signed Rideing with the code monkeys
<Assid> what about compiz and opengl apps ? i know that used to be aproblem
<unggnu> Assid, Runs stable for me except of some intel driver bugs which isn't compiz fault.
<unggnu> Does anyone know a compiz tunning guide?
<Assid> unggnu: onboard  card ?
<cps1966> nvidia is good here
<unggnu> Assid, yes
<Assid> i wondere if my video card will be able to help a bit..
<gttyz> On the other hand we have the codings... maybe i should script some illicit ones for a change!
<Assid> just curious tho anyone synchd their phones ?
<gttyz> Monitor MY ASS!
<Dr_willis> cps1966,  i was trying to switch them. but they never switched.. :) was about to move the cables around.. but then they are backwards for the console.
<cps1966> well just do it one over the top of other then slide the one you want over
<Pici> !ohmy
<gttyz> Dr_willis: Go poliyical on their stupid asses my friend
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<gttyz> fuck off ^
<gttyz> Live in the real world
<PriceChild> gttyz, please watch your language in this channel.
<gttyz> No
<gttyz> "Fuck"
<PriceChild> !guidelines > gttyz (please read the pm from ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<cps1966> hehe
<tarheelcoxn> PriceChild: nice alias you've got there.
<cps1966> the trick is to use windows in same sentence
<cps1966> then swearing is ok
<Assid> lets see.. maybe monday i might get a new build
<Assid> thats when im gonna assmble it
<wastrel> i'm going to upgrade one of my boxes to gusty
<cps1966> wastrel:  better off doing a fresh install
<wastrel> don't you need testers for the upgrade?
<cps1966> you need rc1 at least to do it
<tarheelcoxn> anybody experienced bug #132716 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132716 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "ATI Driver Gets Black Screen on Radeon 7500 Mobile (Regression)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132716
<void^> i just upgraded with very few problems
<advdgoril> does the mediubuntu repos work on gutsy?
<kalpik> advdgoril, yes
<advdgoril> ty
<PriceChild> advdgoril, they have a gutsy repo afaik
<advdgoril> i didnt see the gutsy repo
<advdgoril> let me double check
<wastrel> oic
<kalpik> advdgoril, its there.. look harder ;)
<soundray> I have a fully updated tribe 5 installation. It hangs after I log in at gdm, before any panels or icons come up. .xsession-errors doesn't show anything useful. No memory or CPU hogs are active. How can I fix this?
<soundray> The user config doesn't seem to be at fault either -- it happens when I try with a newly created user.
<cps1966> delete iceauthorty
<wastrel> i guess i'll hold off til rc1
<soundray> cps1966: you mean rm -r /tmp/.ICE-unix ?
<cps1966> soundray:  did you catch that delete .iceauthorty in home dir
<soundray> cps1966: never mind, found what you mean. Thanks
<soothsayer> Where do I configure Tracker?
<soundray> cps1966: tried it -- doesn't make a difference...
<cps1966> hmm it useuly works for me
<winbond> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<advdgoril> does emerald themes work on gutsy i tried downloading one but it was recognized as a archive file?
<winbond> Unable to start guarddog firewall - /etc/rc.firewall does not exist, whats up with that?
<cps1966> then its not there
<winbond> isnt it suposed to be installed by default?
<cps1966> leme check
<winbond> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<soundray> winbond: did you install Guarddog from the repositories?
<soothsayer> How do I disable Trackerd?
<winbond> soundray, yes,,  and iptables is installed, so what is it looking for?
<dajhorn> soothsayer:  You must remove the tracker package.
<cps1966> its not installed here by default
<void^> soothsayer: system>preferences>sessions
<soundray> winbond: do you get that error when you 'sudo invoke-rc.d guarddog'?
<soundray> winbond: correction: do you get that error when you 'sudo invoke-rc.d guarddog restart'?
<soothsayer> dajhorn, void^: Thanks
<winbond> soundray, same error
<mumz> Yey! ubuntu!
<dajhorn> soothsayer: Np.  This is documented as LP #13193 et al.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 13193 in aspell-sl "aspell-sl: Needs to be rebuilt for Aspell 0.60" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/13193
<soundray> winbond: have you gone through any kind of setup/config procedure?
<dajhorn> soothsayer: Oops.  LP #131983
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131983 in tracker "[gutsy]  trackerd kills disk io" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131983
<soundray> winbond: for guarddog I mean?
<winbond> soundray, no, its my first time trying to get this setup
<soundray> winbond: I haven't used guarddog, but if it's like firestarter, you have to go through a GUI setup to create an appropriate configuration for your situation.
<mumz> What is guard dog ?
<mumz> Another meaningless dependency ?
<soundray> winbond: btw, you don't need to set up anything like this unless you route traffic for other machines.
<soundray> !info guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1432 kB
<mumz> Firestarter is very good
<unggnu> Someone here with an Intel graphic card and working suspend?
<mumz> kde is sucky (dont mind me, im just very old in the game)
<mumz> k3b is good though
<soundray> Any other suggestion for my problem? Hanging gnome or metacity after gdm login...
<winbond> soundray, i want to set it up because i have a large list of ips i want to block, and this is the only way i know i can block it
<soundray> winbond: I suggest you run the guarddog program in KDE and see if you get a configuration screen.
<cps1966> soundray:  see if ctrl f1 works and see if theres a error message
<cps1966> or f2
<soundray> cps1966: ctrl-alt-f1 works, but there's no error message.
<cps1966> hmm
<cps1966> must be xorg conf
<soundray> cps1966: no, gdm runs fine
<cps1966> soundray:  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soundray> cps1966: it's not that, X runs fine
<cps1966> sudo apt-get install task-gnome
<winbond> soundray, it started up in kde, it said that the rc.firewall isnt there because it wasnt configed
<soundray> winbond: so, configure it.
<soundray> cps1966: there is no task-gnome package in gutsy
<winbond> soundray, thats what im about to do, need to find some guarddog guides, thank you 4 help
<cps1966> oh damn thats right then ubuntu  your missing applets and panel right
<cps1966> etc-update
<cps1966> winbond:  man gaurddog
<soundray> winbond: fwiw, this has been reported as LP #74598
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74598 in guarddog "Guarddog doesn't start - missing /etc/rc.firewall" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74598
<soundray> cps1966: can you elaborate?
<cps1966> can you run that command
<soundray> cps1966: etc-update?
<cps1966> if not install it
<winbond> soundray, whats LP#?
<soundray> cps1966: gnome is installed -- I had it running previously, then it stopped working.
<winbond> soundray, nevermind, ty
<soundray> winbond: launchpad. Ubotu picks those up and gives a bug summary.
<soundray> LP #1
<soundray> well, sometimes it does.
<cps1966> soundray:  did you reboot or something
<Pici> hehe
<cps1966> only what is in his history
<soundray> cps1966: several times. I was working with an application in gnome when it suddenly crashed and went into console mode. Since then, I haven't been able to log in.
<cps1966> what app try killing it
<soundray> cps1966: it's long dead (unless it's survived several reboots)
<cps1966> maybe its still trying to start
<cps1966> kde is good for that
<soundray> cps1966: no, it isn't. There isn't any unusual process activity.
<soundray> cps1966: I'm not on KDE
<cps1966> then it borked one of your settings
<soundray> cps1966: which one though? I was running it as user. It is not setuid. When I try to log in a newly created user, the problem is still the same.
<cps1966> then its skin deep
<cps1966> what about sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<cps1966> takes some time to do that though
<soundray> cps1966: I don't mind -- I'd rather try something other than reinstall (have compiled shedloads of applications on that machine for testing)
<DanaG> Cool, nvidia 100.14.19 really does improve power management.
<DanaG> Now I can keep compiz-fusion while on battery, with not a large loss of battery life.
<moognocci> I have an ubuntu live cd that Im booted from but it is the 64bit version of the operating system, I want to burn the i386 image I have just downloaded but, obviously, the cd drive is sorta occupied. How can I burn this disk?
<DanaG> I get 1:30 to 1:45 (hours:minutes) either way.
<soundray> cps1966: working now, thanks again for your input
<cps1966> what was it
<soundray> cps1966: I mean, dpkg-reconfigure -a is working its routine. I'll get back to you when it's ready :)
<cps1966> sound ray use portage next time you upgrade
<soundray> cps1966: portage? Isn't that gentoo stuff?
<cps1966> yeah
<cps1966> but i think it works here
<soundray> moognocci: I think you'll need a second CD drive
<moognocci> soundray: arseholes
<cps1966> its called bitbake here though
<soundray> moognocci: knoppix boots with a "toram" option, so you can remove the CD after booting. Ubuntu doesn't do that
<soundray> moognocci: what are you abusing me for?
<Assid> bb-tom
<moognocci> soundray: I wast absing you man, just the situation :) My kubuntu died after I fiddled with vmware-server, It wont boot with a kernel panic error. bit stuck like..
<soundray> moognocci: be careful with swearwords here. For one, this channel should be family friendly. Second, you nearly made me call ops.
<cps1966> its always good to have more than one distro installed
<moognocci> soundray: sorry dude
<soundray> moognocci: you could do a quick installation of the 64bit system and burn the i386 with that.
<cps1966> if your machine is emt64
<joeamined> hi
<cps1966> just use that
<moognocci> soundray: sadly.....I think you might be right, shame I havent got no mini linux about
<joeamined> is it possible to upgrade from feisty to gutsy ?
<cps1966> you can try but be warned
<soundray> joeamined: it should be -- 'sudo update-manager -d', but it's better to wait till after the release.
<soundray> joeamined: unless you want to help iron out problems.
<joeamined> ok
<cps1966> soundray:  any hint in esession eroors
<PriceChild> soundray, gksudo for graphical applications.
<cps1966> xsession i mean
<soundray> PriceChild: yes, thanks... joeamined: 'gksudo update-manager -d'
<dennda> hey there
<dennda> Gutsy doesn't use the right area of my touchpad. Dunno what it's called. It's used to scroll down
<dennda> (feisty did)
<Pici> Check your mouse preferences, someone said that they had to re-enable theirs.
<dennda> ahhh thank you
<dennda> works
<moognocci> Whens gutsy out?
<Pici> moognocci: middle of October
<moognocci> sweet, what can we look forward to?
<moognocci> feisty was a pronounced improvement, another one of those and well.....
<Pici> moognocci: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/
<tarheelcoxn> oooh. new kernel. yummy
<CountX_now_with_> haha
<CountX> oh man
<pvandewyngaerde> how can i find out what program is locking de  packages database ?
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: error?
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: if its what i think maybe close synaptic if apt-get is giving you an error
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: or you have apt-get in terminal already
<gnomefreak> if its adept thats another story
<pvandewyngaerde> nope, its after restart on a kubuntu machine
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: are you in #kubuntu by chance?
<pvandewyngaerde> just now
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: most likely update-manager-kde is running in background or adept (cant remember what one would be)
<gnomefreak> there is a way to stop it
<pvandewyngaerde> can i force to remove the lock ?
<gnomefreak> pvandewyngaerde: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gnomefreak> that command should work
<gnomefreak> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<gnomefreak> there you go :)
<gnomefreak> oh yay new kernel already
<pvandewyngaerde> .12
<gnomefreak> release was ~around monday of next week but i guess its done early
<gnomefreak> -12
<gnomefreak> . goes after the 12
<gnomefreak> 2.6.22.12.14
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> why the rename
<gnomefreak> 2.6.22-12-generic 2.6.22.3-12.5 ah it wasnt
<Eicca> does this still exist in gutsy? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414002
<benanzo> In compiz I have solid white lines where shadows should be on panels and menus
<benanzo> other shadows are fine, just panels and menus are surrounded by solid white
<benanzo> any ideas?
<gnomefreak> Eicca: no way of knowing unless you try it, or find a bug report on it. the devels dont normally look at forums for bugs
<Eicca> okay
<Eicca> ummm
<Eicca> if i just could copy the whole report somehow
<gnomefreak> Eicca: its better to put it in your own words and have logs that have the error when asked for them or if you know what is needed post it at time of reporting
<Eicca> yea, i just dont know how to get the error from the recovery booting state
<Eicca> how can i copy it?
<Eicca> should i just write on a paper?
<gnomefreak> Eicca: look in /var/log you will find most logs go there
<Eicca> but i cant boot
<Eicca> o_O
<Eicca> live cd?
<gnomefreak> Eicca: not unless you chroot into installed system with livecd
<Eicca> chroot?
<rathel> Hamachi doesn't seem to wanna work with Gutsy. :(
<gnomefreak> Eicca: instructions for that basic chroot should be found in !grub factoid
<Eicca> yea
<Eicca> im today so tired that i might try it tomorrow
* gnomefreak not in a hurry ;) not much is gonna be done if this happens with latest kernel
<gnomefreak> you wont see may updates at all for next week or so
<Aondo> each time there has been a kernel change, first time i boot up, it always loads my webcam as primary soundinput :P second time i boot it is back to normal
<advdgoril> im having sound issues. all sound plays back extremely low
<advdgoril> topic
<advdgoril> oops
<advdgoril> can someone help me out. i have the levels set to max and cant hardly here audio
<benanzo> I have a Gutsy chroot that I built with deboostrap and schroot, but I can't use ctrl-shft-v to paste into the chrooted term -- how do I fix this?
<hydrogen> you never paste into a terminal with ctrl+v
<hydrogen> its shift+insert or middle mouse
<benanzo> in gnome-terminal it's CTRL+SHIFT+V to paste or CTRL+SHIFT+C to copy
<advdgoril> anyone know what could be causing this sound issue?
<benanzo> it works in normal term, but not chrooted term
<hydrogen> try shift+insert/middle mouse
<benanzo> same problem
<winbond> im having like 30 seconds lag on irc, anyone having same problem?
<ohad> anyone know the solution for this one? http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_fireboard/Itemid,27/func,view/catid,3/id,551/
<cyphase> is there any reason that ntp support isn't installed by default in ubuntu?
<ohad> i have a problem connecting to wifi with intel 4965 on my thinkpad x61s. i'm connected to the ap but then after a couple of minutes the data packets stop all of a sudden. esp. when i'm using wpa. . any ideas how to resolve that? i just upgraded hope that helps
<ohad> anyone?
<winbond> ohad, downgrade the kernel
<ohad> winbond, to what?
<winbond> 22-10
<ohad> winbond, i just upgraded it and it seems to be working better
<ohad> winbond, i have just upgraded to 22-12
<ohad> winbond, do you have the same machine?
<winbond> i dont know, change the channel
<winbond> adjust radio output if u can
<winbond> no , i have a desktop
<winbond> r u using a router?
<ohad> winbond, as an ap? yes
<winbond> good routers have bunch of different settings u can tweak to try to get a good connection
<winbond> whats ur router?
<ohad> winbond, how do i adjust the channel ?and how does that impact the ability to WPA or LEAP encryption ?
<ohad> winbond, i need to connect to the leap network at school
<ohad> seems like things are working so far.. .let me try and restart
<ohad> brb
<CountX> im looking for a cheap good wired/wireless router, any suggestions?
<CountX> anyone pleasE?
<nomasteryoda> good to see Firefox and Thunderbird issue has been worked out... at least for me
<nomasteryoda> even compiz just works...
<nomasteryoda> great work
<tormod> CountX: very off-topic, but my Linksys WRT54GL runs Linux itself
<CountX> granparidiso is buggy as hell
<gnomefreak> CountX: yes it is i said that yesterday
<gnomefreak> CountX: im one of the maintainers of mozilla apps (the unpaid kind)
<gnomefreak> we will try to have a8/b1 after beta release
<gnomefreak> there are 2 people working on it atm
<CountX> gnomefreak: cool, hows it going?
<gnomefreak> CountX: dont know im not working on it this release
<gnomefreak> i started it up to a7 someone took over thank god
* gnomefreak has hands full with songbird sunbird and iceape 
<winbond> is anyone using a blacklist with a iptables?
<CountX> gnomefreak: well, how does it look
<CountX> like when is it coming out? cause i have high hopes
<gnomefreak> so far so good it builds thats about all i know
<gnomefreak> CountX: after beta release
<CountX> gnomefreak: i have my hands full too
<gnomefreak> around oct1
* CountX is working on a mmo that will have a linux release :)
<gnomefreak> iirc beta release of gutsy is the 26-27th but a day or 2 on either end is safe bet
<CountX> gnomefreak: cool the dethalbum comes out oct 2
<gnomefreak> i lied its not building xul issues
<gnomefreak> but thats what happens with xul 1.9
<bjwebb> what will happen to my settings if i use the same home partition for a new install on a different partition
<nomasteryoda> they will be right there... just might cause some issue from one to the other in the way gnome.conf is handled... But, i use Feisty and Gutsy and they both work fine
<nomasteryoda> so ymmv
<Xero> http://pastebin.com/m259c5f8e <---What packages do I need to fix this compile error? I already did apt-get build-dep compiz
<nomasteryoda> if the home is in say sda2, root1 is in sda1 and root2 (new one ) is in sda4
<nomasteryoda> should be ok bjwebb
<gnomefreak> Xero: build-essential?
<nomasteryoda> that would help a bunch
<gnomefreak> i didnt look at error and im not really in best mood to but try it
<Xero> gnomefreak, I already have build-essential
<gnomefreak> let me finish what im doing
<Xero> Okay.
<drock> anyone know the xml syntax for defining a custom screen in displayconfig-gtk?
<sam1337> Is it just me or did an update brake compiz fusion a couple of days ago?
<sam1337> i think it might of been yesterday
<sam1337> compiz fusion has become an absoloute must for me now :(
<Xero> sam1337, it didn't break for me.
<Xero> Maybe it's your installation having a problem, or maybe I'm a lucky lucky bastard.
<sam1337> ill pastebin my terminal output
<Xero> Okay.
<sam1337> http://pastebin.com/d97e8c1e
<sam1337> using an nvidia 7600gs proprietory driver
<Xero> Comparing resolution (1440x900) to maximum 3D texture size (512): Failed.
<Xero> That's your problem, but I don't know how to fix it.
<sam1337> i have 512mb of graphics memory if thats any use
<sam1337> brb getting a drink
<Xero> sam1337, have you tried using Xgl?
<Xero> I'm a newbie to Ubuntu, so I can't really help much except for offering alternatives and hoping they work?
<Xero> s/?/.
<sam1337> back
<sam1337> what does s/?/. mean?
<sam1337> im fairly new to linux too
<LjL> sam1337: l33tspeak for "substitute the '?' i wrote with a '.'"
<LjL> except
<LjL> both ? and . are special characters in regexps
<crdlb> and it's missing the trailing / :)
<tormod> LjL: but the . is not regexp in this case :)
<sam1337> yay found instructions which fixed compiz for me!
<sam1337> And it seems to run really fast now!
<VousDeux> where are the instructions?
<crdlb> it's quite simple, you just need to edit the /usr/bin/compiz wrapper
<crdlb> to fix a bug
<sam1337> crdlb thats correct
<crdlb> change GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE (or similar) to GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<sam1337> anybody know how to remove all buttons from emerald apart from the close window button?
<crdlb> just look in emerald-theme-manager
<crdlb> you can customize the buttons in the theme
<tarheelcoxn> bug 141609
<sam1337> thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141609 in xorg "startx fails with vesa, ati on T41 with Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141609
<crdlb> uh oh I better not use gutsy
<crdlb> I have that card XD
<sam1337> crdlb you sure i can remove the buttons? because atm it looks to me that i can only change the style of them
<tarheelcoxn> I don't suppose anybody has a T41 with a radeon mobility M7?
<_Jaak_> am i the only one having sudden trouble with my nvidia and compiz?
<tarheelcoxn> somebody who'd want to look at that with me
<crdlb> I have a T42 with a M7 but I'm not using gutsy :)
<VousDeux> hmmm....I don't seem to have a /usr/bin/compiz wrapper
<crdlb> VousDeux, /usr/bin/compiz is a binary?
<ryanpg> seems the latest gutsy update screws my font settings... full hinting doesn't get rid of the "rainbow" font effect that medium and slight hinting produces
<VousDeux> yes, it is binary
<crdlb> _Jaak_, no :)
<VousDeux> no wait...it's a shell script
<crdlb> heh
<crdlb> sam1337, yes, you have to edit the theme
<_Jaak_> no, as in it's a known going to be fixed soon problem?
<Ademan> hey dumb question, what gnome version is gonna be in gutsy?
<jsomers> 2.20
<crdlb> there's an entry where each button is a letter
<crdlb> _Jaak_, you can fix it yourself
<ryanpg> did font hinting change recently?
<Ademan> jsomers: awesome, the full release? not any release candidate or anything?
<_Jaak_> do you have a link?
<jsomers> Ademan: the Gnome help already states it's Gnome 2.20
<ryanpg> has TrueType's Byte Code Interpreter been recently removed/disabled?
<gaminggeek> anyone else find that compiz is putting windows under the taskbar?
<jsomers> and there has been a major upgrade yesterday
<jsomers> so I think it's the final version
<Ademan> ah ok cool
<Ademan> thanks
<Maxwell> hello
<crdlb> _Jaak_, yeah sec
<crdlb> gaminggeek, do you have ccsm installed?
<_Jaak_> cool
<_Jaak_> thanks!
<Maxwell> I've just booted up the live disc of tribe 5 to play with the compiz-fusion effects, I can't find the shortcut keys anywhere for hide all windows etc
<Maxwell> any ideas anyone?
<crdlb> _Jaak_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3394876&postcount=10
<crdlb> Maxwell, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<_Jaak_> k thanks!
<Maxwell> cool
<gaminggeek> what is ccsm?
<Maxwell> thanks, apt-get right?
<Maxwell> I'll give it a shot
<bjwebb> hi again
<crdlb> gaminggeek, compizconfig-settings-manager :)
<gaminggeek> ah
<tarheelcoxn> crdlb: I don't suppose I could _bribe_ you into trying gutsy? :P
<gaminggeek> no
<gaminggeek> I can just use gconf
<crdlb> ...
<crdlb> gaminggeek, any reason for that?
<Maxwell> I'm new to all this
<gaminggeek> because
<Maxwell> as you probably get 9999999 times a day
<gaminggeek> its not installed by default
<gaminggeek> and I dont need need it
<crdlb> you don't use any software that's not installed by default?
<gaminggeek> no
<Maxwell> I'm just new to the whole Linux thing
<crdlb> well I can't even try to help you with your problem unless you install ccsm
<Maxwell> I tried ubuntu a while back
<gaminggeek> yes you can
<Maxwell> I'm installing ccsm now
<gaminggeek> just pretend I have ccsm installed
<Maxwell> i did "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<crdlb> gaminggeek, ...
<Maxwell> and it did a bunch of stuff
<gaminggeek> ok fine I am installing ccsm
<_Jaak_> crdlb, thanks problem solved!
<Maxwell> how do I run ccsm now?
<Maxwell> i'm in the terminal
<crdlb> Maxwell, system>preferences>compizconfig settings manager
<crdlb> ccsm in the terminal works also
<Maxwell> yes! I got it, thanks guys
<Maxwell> much easier than I thought
<gaminggeek> right its installed now what did you want me todo?
<crdlb> open it
<alecwh> Hello! My friend told me there is a new version of  gedit coming out with Gusty Gibbon (ubuntu). Is this true? Can I get it now instead of waiting?
<VousDeux> when I launch compiz, it puts this little tiny adept notifier window in the top left corner of my screen
<Maxwell> maybe I will install ubuntu if it didn't say that it can't partition the drive
<gaminggeek> yes
<crdlb> gaminggeek, and make sure that the "Place Windows" plugin is checked
<crdlb> alecwh, gedit is part of Gnome
<gaminggeek> ok that is strange
<crdlb> and gnome is not backported to older versions of ubuntu
<alecwh> crdlb: So is there any way I can get it with Fiesty, without installing Gusy Gibbon right now?
<gaminggeek> it said it was enabled in the gconf
<crdlb> alecwh, no, it depends on other parts of gnome 2.20, so you couldn't just install it by itself
<alecwh> crdlb: :(
<crdlb> and while the new gedit is better, it's not *that much* better :)
<alecwh> when is ubuntu gusty released?
<crdlb> middle of October
<Maxwell> gedit is pretty nice now
<alecwh> gedit is my primary tool. :)
<Maxwell> have you tried "e" on windows?
<Maxwell> I payed for it and I have no problems saying it sucks
<Maxwell> I use mac at work, textmate is the best
<Maxwell> and transmit
<bjwebb> anyone here thing they'd be able to help me with weird partitions
<alecwh> bjwebb: #ubuntu
<Maxwell> you guys are really helpful compared to last time I tried to use linux
<Maxwell> I just gave up before
<bjwebb> alecwh: i guess so, its to do with installing gutsy tho :D
<gaminggeek> Maxwell: what distro did you try the first time??
<Maxwell> it's worth the wait for gutsy rather than installing tribe 5 right?
<bjwebb> shhesshh where do you americans keep your hash
<Maxwell> considering it's a few weeks away or will it seamlessy upgrade?
<Maxwell> I think I tried red hat
<bjwebb> shift+3 :S
<VousDeux> we keep it between our toes...want some?
<Maxwell> and then Mandrake
<gaminggeek> Maxwell: do you know enough about linux to be editing X config files and stuff like that?
<Maxwell> and then a really early ubuntu
<Maxwell> no idea gaminggeek
<gaminggeek> Maxwell: then wait the few weeks :)
<Maxwell> all I've done is one time I managed to get a nvidia graphics driver installed
<Maxwell> it took me about a day
<Maxwell> then I played american army
<Maxwell> and formatted the drive
<Maxwell> lol
<Maxwell> the only things that make me want to switch from windows to mac are transmit, textmate and expose
<Maxwell> but ubuntu has similar things so looks like I can dual boot
<gaminggeek> expose is in linux too :)
<Maxwell> (i need adobe creative suite for work)
<gaminggeek> dont know what the other things are
<Maxwell> transmit is an ftp program from the smarty pants at www.panic.com
<Maxwell> and textmate is a text editor with bundles, like gedit can do now
<Maxwell> wow, what is the point in rain?
<Maxwell> I mean, the compiz fusion thing
<Maxwell> not actual rain, i get what that's for
<gaminggeek> its just a tech demo really
<gaminggeek> useless fancy fluff to show off :)
<gaminggeek> like I mean shadows and stuff could be seen as useless fluff but I find the make it look better
<gaminggeek> rain just does nothing for me :)
<Maxwell> shadows, arguably are for window focus
<Maxwell> ok, wtf, no the window re-focus animation is really slow
<Maxwell> maybe I messed with something
<Maxwell> there should be a simple/advanced view to the compiz settings
<_Jaak_> when i used to use beryl, i could make all apps go full screen by using ctrl-alt-enter is that possible with compiz?
<Maxwell> jaak, when would that ever be useful?
<Maxwell> just asking...
<tarheelcoxn> Maxwell: web browsing. often useful
<Maxwell> true, like it
<_Jaak_> with some apps that don't go propper fullscreen themselves (gnome bars showing on top) for example World of Warcraft
<tarheelcoxn> awwww. c'mon, launchpad! come back!
<_Jaak_> if you let beryl make the app go fullscreen the problem fades
<secher_> heyhey i tried to format a partition with windows with GParted, looked like it worked, but then i couldn't write to the new partition. Then i opened GParted again and got an error "Can't have overlapping partitions. Segmentation fault (core dumped)" And it says the whole disk is "unallocated" now i cant touch anything, but ubuntu is still running perfectly.... What can i do???
<scizzo-> secher_: you want to make a partition for win to install on?
<ryanpg> apparently the offending package is libfreetype6, anyone know what/why changes have ruined fonts on with sub-pixel hinting?
<secher_> scizzo, no i had windows on the partition, and wanted to erase it so i could use it for ubuntu as well
<ryanpg> there is now no difference between medium and full hinting... full hinting produces colorful AA
<ryanpg> if no one knows (which is fine) can someone suggest a channel where actual devs may hang out?
<tarheelcoxn> ryanpg: #ubuntu-devel
<ryanpg> tarheelcoxn, thanks
<tarheelcoxn> ryanpg: np. can't guarantee there'll be anybody there who can help....
<ryanpg> tarheelcoxn, understood
<Lunar_Lamp> !bcm43
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm43 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sam1337> Ubuntu needs to support lvm and hdd encryption better imo
<sam1337> i hope to see some better support in hardy heron
<sam1337> nethertheless gutsy looks to be a great advancement!
<contrast83> Lunar_Lamp: bcm43xx-fwcutter troubles?
<Lunar_Lamp> contrast83: thre were - I have it sorted now.
<contrast83> oh ok
<Lunar_Lamp> I ended up completely reinstalling my laptop today when card broke.
<Lunar_Lamp> I probably should have tried to fix it to see what the problem was - but I wanted to wipe and reinstall the laptop.
<Lunar_Lamp> I had to use fwcutter though, which I don't think I'd had to do previously :-/
<contrast83> Lunar_Lamp: you might want to make a practice of keeping wl_apsta.o saved to a cdr or something. usually that's all you need when a broadcom card stops working
<contrast83> Lunar_Lamp: seperate / and /home partitions, i hope?
<Lunar_Lamp> contrast83: yeah, I keep acer_acpi stored as I always need that as an extra.  Never needed wl_apsta.o though I don't think.
<contrast83> Lunar_Lamp: well, wl_apsta.o is the file that bcm43xx-fwcutter retrieves, but a lot of times, the server it tries to get it from is down
<Lunar_Lamp> contrast83: yeah, separate / and /home - hehe. I'm not a sadist.
<contrast83> lol cool
<contrast83> i just recently tested out the apt-get dselect-upgrade magic. that's something beautiful
<Lunar_Lamp> dselect-upgrade? :-o
<contrast83> one sec...
<Lunar_Lamp> Does that do what I think it does? "hmm, I do NOT like what I just did there, I want to undo it and remove all packages/config changes"
<contrast83> i guess you could use it in that way too, yeah
<Lunar_Lamp> I guess that's not the intended use case then?
<contrast83> i mainly use it after a reinstall. prior to the reinstall, do "dpkg --get-selections > /home/yourname/installed-pkgs", then after reinstall, "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /home/yourname/installed-pkgs && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<contrast83> obviously you want to make sure your sources.list is set up to include the repositories you previously had enabled
<contrast83> so in short, it just installs all the packages you had installed when you ran that first command
<Lunar_Lamp> Oh, right, I just did "dpkg -k > /media/sda1/packages.list" then was going to use awk to parse out the package names if I was doing a full reinstall.
<Lunar_Lamp> er, "dpkg -l..."
<contrast83> does that basically do the same thing?
<Lunar_Lamp> dpkg -l just lists all the packages installed.
<Lunar_Lamp> It's slightly verbose so you'd need to use an awk statement to extract the package names, and then install them using aptitutde.
<Lunar_Lamp> Probably has a down side compared to your method besides the effort involved - but I'm not sure what it is.
<Lunar_Lamp> Probably lose the advantage of having aptitude installing packages and sorting out dependancies, as all dependancies will be installed individually.
<contrast83> i actually just starting moving towards aptitude from apt-get
<CountX> how would i get my external monitor workin on a laptop
<CountX> it has an external monitor hookup
<VousDeux> CountX, you maybe have a functin key to toggle the external monitor on, or some will only work when the lid is closed
<contrast83> CountX: did you fiddle around in the display settings? my experience with that was it always *just worked* (tm)
<CountX> i pressed the funtion key a bunch of time and nothing happened
<contrast83> i've also seen a setting for that in the bios on some laptops. might have a gander in there
<VousDeux> did you hold the 'fn' button while pressing the function key?
<CountX> yes
<VousDeux> you may need to wait several seconds after toggling the video
<CountX> i tried
<CountX> i still am
<contrast83> CountX: gnome or kde?
<CountX> gnoem
<contrast83> CountX: are you trying to run the monitor as a second display or just have it clone the laptop's?
<CountX> anything
<CountX> i just need it working
<contrast83> CountX: did you try messing with the Display settings in GNOME?
<Xero> Compiz is broken in the latest gutsy, right?
<CountX> where is that
<Xero> I can't get it to work after an update.
<contrast83> Xero: That's what I heard last. I compile it from GIT though, and no problems here.
<CountX> contrast83: still no luck here
<contrast83> CountX: I'd imagine in the Settings menu on the top panel. Don't know for sure, been a while since I used GNOME
<CountX> poo i dont know either
<CountX> but it doesnt work, i know thqat
<Xero> Comparing resolution (1024x768) to maximum 3D texture size (64): Failed.
<Xero> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<Xero> Aha. I know how to fix this one.
<Xero> I -was- having a much worse problem that produced no error output
<contrast83> CountX: what kind of video card?
<CountX> nvidia 7600
<contrast83> you have nvidia-glx installed, right?
<CountX> NVIDIA GeForce 7 Series, as in the grafics tab of acreens and grafics, and yes
<CountX> i have the latest drivers
<contrast83> CountX: run nvidia-settings and have a look in Display Configuration
<contrast83> CountX: Wait, you have a 7600 on a laptop?
<CountX> ya
<contrast83> oh ok. momentary lapse of memory there, heh.
<CountX> ok, i see the diplay config
<contrast83> for some reason i was thinking there wasn't a mobile model of that card
<CountX> ya its a "Go"
<contrast83> CountX: is it listing two different monitors?
<CountX> pshh
<Xero> HOORAY! The Compiz orgasm is back!
<CountX> no
<CountX> Xero: grats
<contrast83> CountX: i'd say look in your bios
<CountX> contrast83: how :)
<contrast83> CountX: could be it's disabled there.
<contrast83> CountX: hit whatever key it tells you to when you turn on the machine
<CountX> holy site
<contrast83> CountX: and don't screw around :-|
<CountX> i did it
<contrast83> heh
<contrast83> ?
<CountX> i just hit detect displays
<CountX> and bam
<CountX> 2 monitors
<contrast83> are they seperate screens or are they just cloning eachother?
<Lunar_Lamp> Does medibuntu have gutsy packages around for things like libdvdcss2?
<CountX> contrast83: i can set things up how i want them
<CountX> contrast83: it has quite the options
<contrast83> Lunar_Lamp: not yet, last i checked (maybe a week ago). the feisty packages are working ok for me though
<contrast83> yeah. nvidia-settings is often overlooked
<yipe> I already love gutsy
* contrast83 doesn't know why the .deb for nvidia-glx omits the .desktop file, thus hiding a great setup tool from the user
<CountX> contrast83: submit a bug?
<yipe> thank you, thank you, thank you everyone who helped put this OS on my computer
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-22
<CountX> shh
<contrast83> CountX: there's a thought. it almost seems to be intentional though. i mean, it's been like that since edgy, probably earlier
<CountX> if microsoft hears you they will find us
<scizzo-> I got performance issues for my 8800 GTS card so.. :P
<CountX> brb yall
<Xero> I switched from Xgl to AIGLX and everything is much faster except for reflection, which I had to disable :(
<winbond> how do i get iptables to use a blacklist?
<contrast83> Xero: Intel?
<Xero> contrast83, no. Old NVidia.
<contrast83> Ohh... Too old for nVidia rendering?
<Xero> contrast83, no. It's using nVidia rendering.
<contrast83> Erm... <confused>
<contrast83> Apparently my understanding of AIGLX/XGL/nVidia is incorrect.
<Xero> It's using the nvidia driver.
<Xero> contrast83, no. It's probably my understanding that's wrong/
<Xero> s/'/'/.
<contrast83> Right, but the driver doesn't dictate the rendering method
<contrast83> Did you have to mess with your xorg.conf?
<Xero> contrast83, no.
<Xero> Just 'apt-get uninstall xserver-xgl'. No recent Xorg.conf-messings-with
<secher_> heyhey i tried to format a partition with windows with GParted, looked like it worked, but then i couldn't write to the new partition. Then i opened GParted again and got an error "Can't have overlapping partitions. Segmentation fault (core dumped)" And it says the whole disk is "unallocated" now i cant touch anything, but ubuntu is still running perfectly.... What can i do???
<contrast83> xgl is just installed by default, it's not actually in use. i don't think uninstalling that really does anything. maybe i'm wrong though
<crdlb> Xgl is installed by default?
<crdlb> but on gutsy, it does do something
<crdlb> installing the xserver-xgl package sets up Xgl and makes it the default session
<scizzo-> secher_: have you tried another partition system?
<contrast83> ohh... my fault.
<scizzo-> secher_: like fdisk or cfdisk
* contrast83 shuts up
<secher_> no i havent, ill have a looksee
<secher_> hmm.. kindof same errors
<scizzo-> secher_: have no idea mate
<CountX> i meessed upmy display
<CountX> its too big of a resolution for my screen
<secher_> :( damn.. isnt there a partion manager native in ubuntu?
<CountX> gparted?
<secher_> thats the one that doesnt work
<secher_> or the one that messed it up
<void^> fdisk?
<CountX> can anyone help me with my screen
<CountX> its bad..
<CountX> like i have to move the mouse to see things
<CountX> it scrolls around when i move my mouse
<scizzo-> CountX: what did you do before the problem occured
<contrast83> CountX: Set something wrong in nVidia Settings?
<CountX> contrast83: ya
<CountX> i really dont know
<CountX> i was setting up a second screen and had to restart X to continue, and its effed up now
<CountX> all i did was add another screen and restart
<contrast83> CountX: Open a terminal and run this: grep -i virtual /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<contrast83> CountX: did that return anything?
<CountX> ya
<CountX>                 Virtual 1400    1050
<contrast83> there's the culprit
<contrast83> so now you want to run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to edit the file
<contrast83> once it's open, hit Ctrl+W, type Virtual and hit Enter (that'll take you to the line). now just put # at the beginning of the line and restart X
<contrast83> CountX: If you want, you can pastebin your xorg.conf and i can check it for you before restarting x
<CountX> ok
<CountX> i will try
<CountX> its a little dificult with this resolution'
<CountX> http://pastebin.com/m3fe659e0
<CountX> help?
<CountX> contrast83: http://pastebin.com/m3fe659e0
* contrast83 reading
<Nergar> hello
<contrast83> CountX: you didn't comment out that line. :-\
<contrast83> http://pastebin.com/m278cb3b6
<contrast83> that should set you straight
<Nergar> I'm trying the new dual screen "easy" set up in gutsy but i cant get my LCD to work, i have a Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<CountX> contrast83: do you recommend ctr+alt+delete?
<Nergar> the 'Screens and graphics' config tool doesn't work
<CountX> contrast83: backspace i mean, to restart X
<contrast83> CountX: if for some reason x doesn't want to start, you can hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a terminal, log in, then run this command - sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/broken-xorg.conf && sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<andre_pl> is output hotplugging supposed to be in gutsy now?
<contrast83> CountX: No, just log out and at the login screen one of the menus should have an option for restarting X
<enyc> hrrm...  Seemingly using the gutsy kernel on feisty causes "device mapper" dmesg (kernel) errors!  are these normal?
<contrast83> unless the all-knowing GNOME dev's deemed that potentially confusing from someone. :-P
<enyc> andre_pl: display hotplugging... yes think so, but depends on drivers etc. what works i expect
<andre_pl> ok, its not working for my tv-out on my nvidia card
<Nergar> i have the same problem but with intel
<Nergar> and i bet it wont work with ati
<CountX> yeah, now the res is kinda small
<CountX> adn i STILL have 3 network icons
<CountX> nm-applet starts up 3 times
<Nergar> andre_pl, did you tired Screens and graphics under System>Administration ?
<andre_pl> Nergar, yeah, it says the tv is enabled but its not
<CountX> contrast83: The XRandR X extension was not found. This extension must be supported but the X server and enabled for display configuration settings to be dynamically applicable.
<CountX> but=by
<contrast83> CountX: Is that from nVidia Settings?
<CountX> contrast83: yeah...
<contrast83> not sure
<CountX> contrast83: i cant change the resolution...
<andre_pl> compiz recently stopped working for me too, like yesterday or the day before, anyone else?
<Nergar> me too
<contrast83> andre_pl: i've been hearing that from a lot of people. seems to be faulty packages. i'm compiling from GIT and it's working fine
<scizzo-> hasn't been working for me in a long time
<contrast83> it also won't work *at all* with the latest free ati driver on aiglx. i had to downgrade on my laptop to fix it
<contrast83> CountX: commenting out that line for virtual screen size has nothing to do with RandR, but if you want to be extra sure, just open the file and uncomment it
<Drizzt321> after a recent update of gutsy on my laptop, now when I use the fn+up/down for brightness control, it basically refuses to put the brightness up, but it will lower the brightness
<DanaG> Here's a workaround:
<DanaG> add this line to some file (choose one) in /etc/modprobe.d/:
<DanaG> options video no_automatic_changes=0
<Drizzt321> ah, ok. sweet. this is going to be fixed in a future update?
<DanaG> and as root (sudo -i), do this:
<DanaG> echo 0 > /sys/module/video/parameters/no_automatic_changes
<DanaG> That's my workaround, but I haven't looked up bug reports on that.
<Drizzt321> thanks for the workaround
<chrisjs169> for some reason, my USB devices (mp3 player, flash drive) aren't automounting - I know I had this happen before, but forget how I fixed it - any tips?
<DanaG> My previously-unrelated bug report:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete] 
<slonbg> hi. dualboot XP and gutsy (tribe5). XP on hda1 and ubuntu on hda2 (swap hda3). I had to reinstall windows, so it destroyed grub. Win boots OK. I have saved the MBR before that, so I restored it, and now I have grub and can boot ubuntu. but trying to boot windows reports: error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format
<slonbg> any idea how to fix
<slonbg> i did not change menu.lst
<larson9999> this should stop gdm, right?  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<slonbg> it is still root (hd0,0) / makeactive / chainloader +1
<Drizzt321> larson9999: generally speaking, yes
<larson9999> Drizzt321, and if it doesn't?
<chrisjs169> any tips for my auto-mounting issue?
<Drizzt321> larson9999: then you may have to kill it. If you are currently at the X server (aka you are looking at gdm, or gnome or whatever), you can give it ctl-alt-backspace (the X 3 finger salute)
<Drizzt321> larson9999: or use the killall command from the command line
<Drizzt321> or ps to find the actual pid number of gdm
<Drizzt321> and use the kill command
<DanaG> If Xorg locks up to where ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work, it's time for alt-sysrq-k.
<CountX> what is the fastest tabbed web broser
<Drizzt321> CountX: probably Opera
<DanaG> Dang, bug with 100.14.19 nvidia: vt switch causes Xorg to go black, and after a few times, it breaks the vt-switch keys.
<DanaG> I've gone back to .09.
<chrisjs169> any tips for my auto-mounting issue?
<Drizzt321> no clue, sorry chrisjs169
<CountX> Drizzt321: opera runs slow with like 7 tabs open
<CountX> Drizzt321: anything else?
<CountX> Drizzt321: sorry to bother
<Drizzt321> CountX: it does? slower than firefox?
<CountX> Drizzt321: yes
<Drizzt321> huh
<Drizzt321> I thought it was pretty fast
<CountX> Drizzt321: isnt there like something called swiftfox?
<Drizzt321> ah...I think there's a plugin something like that
<chrisjs169> Drizzt321, ok, thanks anyway - I'll try restarting again and see if it fixes anything
<scizzo-> CountX: suggestion is to test different browsers yourself
<mojo> If I have problems with 'casper' on gutsy, who should I get in touch with?
<hydrogen> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<mojo> well
<mojo> what if I want to discuss 1st
<mojo> ppl said to me I have to get in touch with 'mdz'
<mojo> is he usually here?
<gnomefreak> mojo: no hes normall in the -devel channels
<gnomefreak> mojo: file a bug is the best way to get it looked at
<mojo> okay then
<Seilo> checking for BIGBOARD_APPLET... configure: error: Package requirements (libpanelapplet-2.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8 dbus-1 ddm-1 gnome-desktop-2.0 gnome-vfs-2.0) were not met:
<Seilo> No package 'ddm-1' found
<Seilo> what shall i do
<tekhawk> has anyone else noticed compz.real running away
<tekhawk> amd64/nvidia platform
<gnomefreak> Seilo: you would have to get it from somewhere else if its not in our repos, that looks like an older app
<gnomefreak> Seilo: good luck with it, night all
<tekhawk> night
<cyphase> argh, why has that computer and wrench icon not been updated yet
<cyphase> :P
<tekhawk> anyone running latest updates on the amd64 platform
<tekhawk> i just noticed i had run away gnome-system-monitor and run away compiz.real
<tekhawk> correction last update seems to have fix the compiz.real run away without patching compiz must have been xorg issue but now gnome-system-monitor runs away
<DanaG> Argh, where are the gnome-screensaver settings stored?
<chrisjs169> I'm still having trouble with Gutsy auto-mounting USB devices
<DanaG> I want to fix 'flux' so it doesn't run at 500 FPS.
<chrisjs169> both my flash drive and mp3 player appear in dmesg, but Ubuntu isn't auto-mounting them
<chrisjs169> Is there anything I should try to get it auto-mounting them again?
<DigitalNinja> Could be something in Gutsy is broken
<DigitalNinja> Did you update everything
<DigitalNinja> or should I say upgrade
<chrisjs169> Upgraded all packages earlier today
<DigitalNinja> I have a few things I need to upgrade
<DigitalNinja> However, my usb drives work
<DanaG> aah, my answer to my question:  /usr/share/applications/screensavers/
<chrisjs169> hmm
<DigitalNinja> I think I'm having trouble with printing though
<DigitalNinja> Parts of "localhost:639" don't show up
<DigitalNinja> I hope an update will fix it
<DigitalNinja> sorry
<DigitalNinja> upgrade
<nomasteryoda> er, 631
<chrisjs169> Not sure about that - I don't do printing much
<DigitalNinja> You mean you don't print anything
<DigitalNinja> ??
<nomasteryoda> localhost:631
<DigitalNinja> oh
<nomasteryoda> that's the ipp/cups prot
<nomasteryoda> port
<DigitalNinja> That's the cups website
<nomasteryoda> ah
<DigitalNinja> most people don't know it's there
<nomasteryoda> ya i guess not
<DigitalNinja> The cups people don't tell you anything
<nomasteryoda> lol
<DigitalNinja> put "localhost:631" in your browser and you should get a website for cups
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> that is true
<nomasteryoda> i use it
<DigitalNinja> In my case I get the first page but clicking on a link gives me a broken page
<DigitalNinja> I'm hoping an upgrade will fix that
<DigitalNinja> Need to run
<nomasteryoda> k
<DanaG> heh,
<DanaG>  - Skyrocket is broken.  I see the explosions and then hear the sounds a few seconds later.  Speed of sound at sea level = 344 m/s. Speed of light = 299,792,458 m/s. You need to get away from your computer for a while. Go out and see a real fireworks show.
<DanaG> http://reallyslick.com/faq.html#16
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> please help,
<joeamined> i upgraded from feisty to gutsy
<joeamined> and i m having problems configuring my nvidia card
<joeamined> i want to enable the proprietarz driver
<DanaG> dang, I don't like the new, darker icons in the Tangerine theme.
<DanaG> It violates the orange theme.
<spasticteapot> DanaG: Go away and come back when you have a VALID problem.
<Pici> :o
<rustlerharv> joeamined: have you done it b4 in feisty
<spasticteapot> For me, sleep mode does not work, things crash, and I'm using it anyway.
<spasticteapot> Wifi is a mess.
<spasticteapot> Battery life is a joke.
<spasticteapot> And you're complaining about COLORS?
<spasticteapot> Heck, you can just download the old ones....
<DShepherd> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> spasticteapot:  What PC do you have? since tribe-5 I've found Gutsy 99% OK
<spasticteapot> Thinkpad X40.
<spasticteapot> Two hours of battery life is just stupid.
<spasticteapot> Ack, it's an X41.
<spasticteapot> Brand new, BTW.
<spasticteapot> Oh, and I can't adjust the backlight. At all.
<IntuitiveNipple> Looks similar in spec. to my Sony Vaio SRX51s
<Pici> My T60 works fine.
<spasticteapot> Pici: The T61 and X61 have all sorts of wacky bits that don't quite work right.
<Pici> spasticteapot: like what?
<spasticteapot> The soundcard, Intel's new wireless card, and for some strange reason, the backlight.
<spasticteapot> Also, I really wish that someone would fix ACPI.
<spasticteapot> Considering that Ubuntu is not very CPU-intensive compared to Vista, we should be getting better battery life, not worse.
<IntuitiveNipple> What is your expected versus actual, and what battery size?
<IntuitiveNipple> I keep meaning to try Gutsy on the travelmate tablet, but not had the time so far
<Assid> spasticteapot: probably bad handling for the LCD
<spasticteapot> Yep.
<spasticteapot> IntuitiveNipple: I was hoping for three hours of AbiWord.
<Pici> Have you filed bugs?
<spasticteapot> Pici: I'd have to get in line.
<IntuitiveNipple> spasticteapot: what is the battery capacity in Watt-Hours?
<spasticteapot> Lemme check.
<spasticteapot> 38 watt hours, according to the sticker.
<IntuitiveNipple> 3800mWh by the sound of it, the review says the standard battery is 4-cell, which would sound correct
<DanaG> Hmm, about brightness:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<spasticteapot> Yup.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete] 
<DanaG> Starts unrelated, but new update is relevant.
<spasticteapot> Ah.
<spasticteapot> That might help.
<DanaG> Also, if you want the parameter to take effect immediately:
<DanaG> do this as root (sudo -i):   echo 0 > /sys/module/video/parameters/no_automatic_changes
<DanaG> wtf? quodlibet isn't showing any files in my folders.
<hydrogen> you obivously should be using Amarok
<DanaG> I usually do, but I wanted a GTK equivalent.
<hydrogen> then you should be using AmaroG
<DanaG> Joke?
<Assid> okay after much diliberation with myself and a total sleepless night.. im thinking of dual booting, and vmware to try and get myself to migrate permanently
<joe_> Well, my thinkpad is still unable to adjust its brightness.
<joe_> However, the Gnome Settings Daemon won't start.
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=2YC&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=gnome-settings-daemon+%22%27BadDevice,+invalid+or+uninitialized+input+device%27%22&spell=1
<DanaG> argh
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/140485
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140485 in gnome-control-center "gnome-settings-daemon not starting with 1:2.19.92-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<tarheelcoxn> anybody in here have a thinkpad with a radeon 7500 video card?
<tarheelcoxn> wanna help me with bug 141609 maybe?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141609 in xorg "startx fails with vesa, ati on T41 with Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141609
<CountX> how come when i delete stuff on a mounted ntfs drive it just makes the file disappear and it doesnt free any space, is there something im missing, an extra step, cause theres nothing in my trash can
<CountX> anyone?
<tarheelcoxn> CountX: you're doing this from inside gutsy?
<CountX> yes
<tarheelcoxn> my understanding was that NTFS could be read reliably under linux, but that writing to it was a Bad Idea (TM). I might be behind the times, tho
<CountX> this is causing quite the frustration cause i need to free like 30gb
<CountX> im just deleting right now
<CountX> but no free space is getting made
<KurtKraut> I intend to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy in order to report bugs. I'd like to try from update-manager, but even using the main repository, update-manager is unable to detect Gutsy. How should I proceed ?
<CountX> do i need to log into windows and then clear the trash can within that OS?
<tarheelcoxn> KurtKraut: /etc/apt/sources.list
<CountX> KurtKraut: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tarheelcoxn> KurtKraut: replace instances of "feisty" with "gutsy"
<tarheelcoxn> KurtKraut: and comment out backports if you have that enabled
<CountX> that too
<KurtKraut> I'm trying the update-manager -c -d method, that is the main documented.
<KurtKraut> shouldn't it work ?
<tarheelcoxn> dunno. never tried it
<KurtKraut> This method is also recommended in http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<tarheelcoxn> personally what I did was burn a gutsy daily alternate iso
<CountX> ive deleted like gb's and gb's with no free space being made
<tarheelcoxn> and during the install process told it to leave /home alone
<CountX> anyone know whats up?
<tarheelcoxn> CountX: why not just back up the data you want from that partition and just blow away the partition?
<tarheelcoxn> CountX: replace NTFS with ext2
<tarheelcoxn> CountX: there's a windows driver for ext if you still need windows
<CountX> tarheelcoxn: because its a windows partition
<CountX> tarheelcoxn: and its a 1tb hdd
<tarheelcoxn> CountX: our use FAT
<tarheelcoxn> s/our/or/
<CountX> tarheelcoxn: it would take all night and half of tomorrow to format
<tarheelcoxn> o.O why?
<tarheelcoxn> it shouldn't take more than half an hour or so
<CountX> its a 1000gb HDD
<CountX> 1TB
<tarheelcoxn> yes? and?
<CountX> a 1.8ghz proc
<tarheelcoxn> I've done installs on 4TB systems
<tarheelcoxn> bus? SATA?
<CountX> SATA
<CountX> i reaaaaaly do not want to format it,
<CountX> and i cant legally
<tarheelcoxn> ??
<CountX> cause i dont have any place to put all the files on it
<CountX> and i need to FTP a shit-ton in the morning, so i need it ready for 8:30am
<CountX> thats when the ips people get here, and when they start hooking us up to the ipx there is no time to waste, so i need everything ready and set for 8:30am
<tarheelcoxn> so boot back into windows and delete stuff?
<CountX> formating is out of the question
<CountX> i was just hoping i didnt have to
<CountX> there is no way to do it in linux?
<tarheelcoxn> not reliably that I know of
<tarheelcoxn> NTFS is ugly
<CountX> tell me about it
<KurtKraut> Is it worth reporting package conflicts during dist-upgrade ?
<DanaG> wtf?  Amarok just froze on play.
<DanaG> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/122
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/search?q=amarok+pulseaudio&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<DanaG> er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/85791
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85791 in amarok "Amarok loops through all songs when the sound device isn't available" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<DanaG> Or better: http://www.google.com/search?q=amarok+pulseaudio&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> i have a nvidia geforce go 7400, should i use ndivia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<DanaG> Amarok often freezes on pause/resume.
<gaminggeek> Hey there
<gaminggeek> I'm having problems with azureus
<IntuitiveNipple> Hi gaminggeek - more problems?
<IntuitiveNipple> not starting?
<gaminggeek> rImpl::getSingleton::60,CryptoManagerFactory::getSingleton::33,AzureusCoreImpl::<init>::155,AzureusCoreImpl::create::92,AzureusCoreFactory::create::46,Main::<init>::143,Main::main::162
<gaminggeek> Aborted (core dumped)
<gaminggeek> I think it might be my java version
<IntuitiveNipple> when does that happen? when the splash-screen is coming up?
<gaminggeek> it shows the splash
<gaminggeek> and the main window for less than a second the crashes
<kalpik> gaminggeek, do you have the azureus from the repos?
<gaminggeek> ja
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, I had that. I simply moved ~/.azueus directory to ~/.azureus-old
<IntuitiveNipple> It was something in the older config
<kalpik> gaminggeek, the version from the repos always has problems.. try the one from the azureus site
<kalpik> IntuitiveNipple, yeah.. rm -r .azureus/logs does the trick
<IntuitiveNipple> (I wish I could type without spellung mistaks!)
<kalpik> no need to remove all settings
<CountX> can someone help me change the permissions of a fold?
<IntuitiveNipple> Cooor! yesterday's daily looks like it may be the first Gutsy Desktop CD to load the Vaio notebooks
<IntuitiveNipple> kalpik: I didn't have time to mess about; it solved the issue :)
<kalpik> IntuitiveNipple, yeah.. but only the version from the repos messes up from time to time.. the one from azureus.sf.net never does that
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh I see... well, I rarely use it so it wasn't important
<gaminggeek> removing the logs fixed it
<gaminggeek> thank you!
<kalpik> gaminggeek, you are welcome :)
<gaminggeek> but it just crashed again :(
<kalpik> gaminggeek, i'd suggest you to get the one from azureus.sf.net
<gaminggeek> gah
<gaminggeek> do they have a repo
<gaminggeek> I kinda dont want to go installing un managed stuff this early in the install :)
<kalpik> gaminggeek, no.. download the tar.gz and extract it!
<kalpik> that's all
<IntuitiveNipple> It's Java :)
<gaminggeek> I might try deluge
<RAOF> Good plan.  It works.
<gaminggeek> who packages azureus anyway?
<kalpik> gaminggeek, it has no dependancy! nothing un-managed about it!
<kalpik> gaminggeek, the one in the ubuntu repos is compiled using free java, and not sun java.. that's the problem
<gaminggeek> yea but what if there is an update or I want to remove it
<RAOF> gaminggeek: Only insane people.  The package is lovecraftian in it's subtly.
<kalpik> gaminggeek, just delete the directory!
<gaminggeek> pah
<gaminggeek> I will just try deluge again
<RAOF> kalpik: Actually, it gets compiled to native code, so *should* be faster.  Possibly.
<gaminggeek> what torrent clients do you use?
<TerraMaster> When I try to run an app in wine I get: MIcrosoft Visual C++ Runtime error - R6025 ~ Pure virtual function call This is when running a mmorpg called Lunia
<kalpik> RAOF, i didnt exactly get that
<gaminggeek> TerraMaster: #winehq might be able to help you
<TerraMaster> ok then
<TerraMaster> nobody is there
<gaminggeek> really?
<TerraMaster> yup just me
<kalpik> TerraMaster, try #wine
<RAOF> kalpik: What do you mean?
<gaminggeek> #winehq has 166 people in it
<kalpik> RAOF, why would the free java one run better than the sun java version?!
<RAOF> kalpik: Becase the free java one gets compiled to native code.  The sun java one gets compiled to Java bytecode which then gets run on a VM.
<RAOF> That's the theory, at least
<kalpik> RAOF, the free java one compiles to native code?!!! i really dont believe that! do you have a link supporting it?
<RAOF> kalpik: Well, the free one can do both.  It can build to native code, or to bytecode.
<RAOF> Let me check...
<kalpik> RAOF, but if you compile to native code, that beats the whole concept behind java!
<RAOF> kalpik: man gcj ;)
<kalpik> No manual entry for gcj
<kalpik> :(
<RAOF> kalpik: Not really.  Build once, run anywhere is only really useful when your on a stupid operating system (read: one without a package manager :P)
<RAOF> kalpik: Ah.  "aptitude show gcj"?
<kalpik> GCJ is a front end to the GCC compiler which can natively compile both Java(tm)
<kalpik>  source and bytecode files. The compiler can also generate class files.
<kalpik> the keyword here is "natively comile"
<kalpik> not compile to native code! :P
<kalpik> RAOF, its not just build once run anywhere.. its also about the security and robustness of java
<RAOF> Which is unaffected by compiling to native code.
<RAOF> Also, since it explicitly says it can *also* generate class files, which are bytecode, my "native code" stands :P
<kalpik> RAOF, it is! the whole concept of security is there because java runs inside the VM.. the VM has FULL control over what the code does.. how can you put security checks on code that's running natively?
<RAOF> By building in those checks.
<kalpik> RAOF, no.. that's not the point.. then that logic stands for EVERY language out there!
<TerraMaster> I AM SO BORED!
<RAOF> kalpik: Yes, indeed.
<RAOF> kalpik: There's nothing magical about running in a VM.
<kalpik> RAOF, the basic argument is if it doesnt run inside the VM, its not java :P
<TerraMaster> I really wish I knew and understood what you are all are talking about
<RAOF> It's certainly not bytecode :)
<kalpik> and ill not be convinced till you give me a more concrete proof :P
<RAOF> Of safety, or native-code-ness
<kalpik> both :P
<kalpik> RAOF, http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-08-1997/jw-08-hood.html
<rathel> lol How wold I join another server using xchat?
<kalpik> RAOF, hmm.. guess im wrong :P http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/j-native.html
<kalpik> RAOF, from the link: I compiled prime.java into a native executable with the command:
<kalpik> gcj prime.java -O3 --main=prime -o prime
<kalpik> but still "As should be apparent from the above test results, the success or failure of Java native compilation is far from clear cut."
<gaminggeek> anyone else have opengl apps go REALLY slowly under compiz
<gaminggeek> not just slightly slowly like I had in feisty
<IntuitiveNipple> yes
<gaminggeek> known bug then?
<CountX> !h.264
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h.264 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IntuitiveNipple> gaminggeek: Something has slowed down dramatically - it was running at least 6x faster last time I checked
<gaminggeek> the speed of the acctually desktop seems faster but the opengl apps are much slower :(
<IntuitiveNipple> gaminggeek: add a comment to the bug I've created:  bug #141649
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141649 in compiz "GLX applications very slow with Compiz enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141649
<gaminggeek> ok
<gaminggeek> gotta make an account first
<gaminggeek> ok replayed
<gaminggeek> wow the people in #deluge are quite rude
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: developers are not used to be polite
<gaminggeek> heh
<gaminggeek> well they should get used to it
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: this is pretty understandable... they just grew up as misunderstanded kids... they are not too used to be kind or loved :P
<Hobbsee> KurtKraut: uh...
<gaminggeek> and stop treating their potential users and support community like they are retarded
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: yes, that happens :P
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: in the OpenSolaris community they have different roles... the developer is the guy who codes. The supporters are the guys that help things to be done, distributed, translated or used.
* Hobbsee notes that users are similarly bad, and dont understand that the developers are extremely busy, so often will not go to extreme lengths to tease each piece of information out from the user.
<KurtKraut> Hobbsee: I do agree that. That's why I see the role of the 'supporter' an important role that must exist apart from the developer.
<gaminggeek> yes
* Hobbsee also notes that users do not believe the developers are human beings, nor have any social life, and believe that they code all day instead.  Also, that the users never think that the way they behave just might have an impact on the way the developers behave towards them.
* Hobbsee furthermore notes that often the developers end up doing the bug triage, because most of the people invisaged to be in the "support" role do not exist.
<KurtKraut> Hobbsee: I think that most of the developers are humans... but I'm not sure about all of them :P
<Hobbsee> however, at this point, i'll assume that you two are interested in doing the bug triage.  i look forward to seeing hwo much you get done.
<KurtKraut> Hobbsee: you're right. I'll but Gutsy right now. Just finished install.
<KurtKraut> see ya
<KurtKraut> s/but/boot
<CountX> what linux kernel are we at?
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'LongPointyStick': Linux 2.6.22-11-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2250  @ 1.73GHz at 800 MHz (3458 bogomips), HD: 44/61GB, RAM: 951/2018MB, 130 proc's, 1.33h up
<CountX> im getting 2.6.22.12.14 in the update manager
<CountX> just wanted to check before updating
<Hobbsee> yeah, i havent upgraded yet.
<CountX> !info linux-generic
<ubotu> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.22.12.14 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<kalpik> CountX, im at 2.6.22-12-generic
<CountX> hmm
<CountX> ok
<KurtKraut> wooho... I'm getting many screen glitches with Gutsy
<gaminggeek> KurtKraut: same here
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: I've already reported that, right ?
<gaminggeek> no idea
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: did you reported it in launchpad.net ?
<gaminggeek> what screen glitches did you have?
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: let me show a screen shot
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/7199/capturadatela4iv1.png
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: look to the icons at the top menu and in the left bottom too
<gaminggeek> oh thats not pretty
<gaminggeek> but not the problem I had
<gaminggeek> my problem was when I installed and enabled the nvidia driver it screwed over my resolution
<Alpha_Cluster> is there any way to install vmware-player in gutsy without compiling the kernel module yourself?
<gaminggeek> isnt vmware player in the repos?
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah but if i try and install it says i have unmet dependences when i use aptitude and in adept it says its guna break
<gaminggeek> oh dear
<gaminggeek> have you posted a bug?
<Alpha_Cluster> no
<Alpha_Cluster> should i?
<gaminggeek> probably
<Alpha_Cluster> ok ill do that then
<Alpha_Cluster> oh its alreayd reported but #124775
<gaminggeek> ok then
<IntuitiveNipple> Alpha_Cluster: add a comment/subscribe to the bug so you will know when things change
<Alpha_Cluster> yep was just guna do that
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm getting tried of burning daily CD images!
<Alpha_Cluster> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Testing
<IntuitiveNipple> Doing yesterday's alternate image atm
<Alpha_Cluster> ahh
<Alpha_Cluster> i seriously think thso vmware thing is bad
<Alpha_Cluster> this bug is almost 3 months old
<IntuitiveNipple> I installed vmware server last week, and used the any-any 113 patch, and that built fine
<rathel> mplayer using gl2 + compiz crashes X. Anyone else having this problem?
<gaminggeek> rathel: why arent you using xv?
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah i really didnt want to have to install server because i dont like not having apt controling something it should
<rathel> gaminggeek, Because full screen doesn't work.
<gaminggeek> doesnt it?
<gaminggeek> what graphics card?
<rathel> gaminggeek, ATI Radeon 9700.
<gaminggeek> oh boy
<rathel> Everything worked on fiesty.
<gaminggeek> have you filed a bug then>
<rathel> Not yet, thought I'd come here first.
<gaminggeek> does totem work?
<rathel> gaminggeek, let me check really quick.
<rathel> gaminggeek, totem seems to work.
<gaminggeek> ok then
<Alpha_Cluster> is it compiz that is breaking it?
<gaminggeek> well use totem in the mean time and just submit a bug
<pschulz01> Greetings. Upgrading.. what is the best/correct way to upgrade feisty to gutsy?
<nomasteryoda> !upgrading
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nomasteryoda> =D
<pschulz01> nomasteryoda: Ok.. so where is the 'From 7.04 to 7.10' entry :-)
<nomasteryoda> good question
<nomasteryoda> i always do it the hard way
<pschulz01> nomasteryoda: Yeah.. same here.
<nomasteryoda> aptitude update, aptitude upgrade, aptitude dist-upgrade
<nomasteryoda> then one more time if something got dorked...
<nomasteryoda> and if i like, then i remove all but one of the previous kernels .. compelete remove with adept_manager that is
<nomasteryoda> good luck... i'm running 3 systems here that were upgraded
<pschulz01> Step 0: edit sources.list
<nomasteryoda> and one external drive that i just put feisty on 3 days ago... now its gutsy too
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> oh ya
<nomasteryoda> kate or gdit /etc/apt/sources.list ... then replace all feisty with gutsy...
<nomasteryoda> the real way will be after release date
<nomasteryoda> it will then just get that for you and start the process
<nomasteryoda> i had over 1000 pkgs to upgrade on my desktop
<nomasteryoda> 800+ on another laptop
<nomasteryoda> well, nn
<tekhawk> anyone know if gutsy has twofish256 support
<pschulz01> nomasteryoda: I want to test some stuff.. mediawiki install is currently broken..
<tekhawk> both crypt libs say they support twofish does anyone know if that includes 256 if it does not anyidea how hard adding that support would be
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: type uname -a and paste here
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: I managed to fix my problem
<gaminggeek> cool
<gaminggeek> why do I need to do you uname?
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: why don't you just paste it instead of asking ? :P I want to know what kernel version you're running
<gaminggeek> Linux tycho 2.6.22-11-generic #1 SMP Mon Sep 17 03:45:58 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<gaminggeek> I dont have the problem you where having
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: that's the right one.
<gaminggeek> unless you mean the slow compiz
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: I was getting a slow screen output too
<gaminggeek> ah
<gaminggeek> whats the problem
<KurtKraut> but now my soundcard does not work :P
<gaminggeek> oh no :(
<tekhawk> anyone know if there is a package to provide loop_fish2 mod
<gaminggeek> so what is the problem KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: there is bad dependencies set to linux-image
<KurtKraut> gaminggeek: but your problem is not related to it
<gaminggeek> ah
<gaminggeek> oh ok
<tekhawk> ok i think im totally screwed does ubuntu support reiserfs....
<gaminggeek> which one?
<tekhawk> not sure the one used in opensuse 10.2
<tekhawk> think 3
<gaminggeek> it should support 3
<gaminggeek> I used it in dapper I thing
<gaminggeek> *think
<tekhawk> most my data such as music and personal docs are on a usb drive reiserfs (3) twofish256 crypt....
<gaminggeek> oh
<tekhawk> and i cant find anyway to add twofish256 support it seems or its the reiserfs support that missing *head desk*
<tekhawk> without reinstalling suse it seems my photos and music are lost
<gaminggeek> :/
<gaminggeek> reiser 3 should be supported
<tekhawk> stupid fish....****
<tekhawk> by any chance does anyone in here know about losetup ive never got this error before
<tekhawk> ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: No such file or directory
<KurtKraut> compiz is unable to be loaded. When I log to gutsy I have no window borders
<KurtKraut> I'm getting this:
<KurtKraut> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: dlsym: /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.so: undefined symbol: getCompPluginInfo20070830
<KurtKraut> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'
<bXi> hi
<bXi> are there known issues with mysql5 in the gutsy repositories?
<tekhawk> not that ive seen sept purging it doesnt work
<tekhawk> ; ; and a vm wont have raw access to the usb drive to do it
<tekhawk> right ill stay here with the nice folks that run dev version the main irc not so nice sounding lol
<jscinoz> what was chmod 776 again? rwx, rwx rw?
<tekhawk> sounds right
<musikgoat> anyone here use tilda?
<tekhawk> is it O/G/E or E/G/O
<Tim__> Hello, does anyone know how I would get my gnome panels to not zoom out when using the Rotate Cube plugin in Compiz Fusion? Like, when I use it, the panels zoom out, but the windows stay in the same spot. This causes me to have to wait for the panels to slowly come back after zooming into one desktop, which is annoying.
<Pumpernickel> tekhawk: owner, group, everyone
<tekhawk> darn EGO so much easier to remember
* IntuitiveNipple kicks the alternate CD around the room!
<tekhawk> Tim__ you have to zoom out to spin cube asfar as i know
<tekhawk> IntuitiveNipple: whats wrong
<IntuitiveNipple> tekhawk: Seems like everything that can go wrong with the daily CDs (desktop and alternate) is doing!
<Tim__> No, just the panels would go way far out, and I'd have to wait for them to come back. I figured it out though. Thanks anyways. :P
<tekhawk> IntuitiveNipple: maybe you would know is there anyway to ready twofish256 crypt partitions in gutsy
<tekhawk> IntuitiveNipple: yea gnome-system-monitor was running away on me earlier with compiz
<IntuitiveNipple> I think it is possible with cryptsetup, if you load the module
<tekhawk> IntuitiveNipple: havnt been able to find much help on it but it seems the module isnt in apt or im getting this odd error
<tekhawk> :/dev$ sudo losetup -e twofish256 /dev/loop4 /dev/sdb1
<tekhawk> Password:
<tekhawk> ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: No such file or directory
<tekhawk> never seen that before thought maybe youve used crypts before if not thanks anyways lol
<IntuitiveNipple> I think the twofish256 might be SUSE-specific from what I've just read, though
<tekhawk> might just have to install opensuse on some junker to get those pictures off
<tekhawk> and music
<IntuitiveNipple> I use LUKS for the portables and external drives
<tekhawk> and invoices
<IntuitiveNipple> I have a key-file on a USB key rather than passwords
<IntuitiveNipple> Can you install it into a VM and do it?
<tekhawk> think i need raw access
<tekhawk> might be wrong thoug
<tekhawk> LUKS is that pretty cross distro friendly
<IntuitiveNipple> Linux Unified Key Setup
<tekhawk> really want to try that usb file key idea always wanted to do it but was still green with losetup when i was intrested is messing with it
<tekhawk> LOL ill take that as a big yet thank you lol
<IntuitiveNipple> Support for it has been added to cryptsetup, and it is integrated into Gnome
<tekhawk> nice
<IntuitiveNipple> I've produced a couple of patches for a hal script, and gnome-mount, to enable keyfile auto-mounting
<gaminggeek> does gutsy have CFS?
<IntuitiveNipple> Bug #133520
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133520 in hal "hal: Patch to auto-mount LUKS key-file encrypted volumes" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133520
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
* GNine pulls out tuna sandwich from 35nm silicon baggy
<GNine> how effective is to try gutsy right now
<Strangelv> GNine: I installed Tribe 5 of Gutsy on this machine
<Warbo> Hi, is anyone experiencing problems with GNOME applications crashing? Epiphany, Evolution and even the GNOME panel become unresponsive (and Compiz desatuates them)
<Strangelv> "the only problem is the video is messed up
* Strangelv is running the KDE version
<Warbo> I think it would be a GTK problem, but have no idea what to search for/report in a bug report
<GNine> how is networking on beta
<Strangelv> GNine: I've just installed the snapshot of the 18th on my Compaq notebook, but I have'nt had time to run into problems other than having needed to disable APIC during the install
<Strangelv> My wired ethernet is working just fine
<GNine> APIC or APCI?
<Strangelv> I've never managed to get wireless to work under any circomstances anywhere
<nysosym> hi there
<nysosym> has anyone tested the latest gutsy version on a macbook c2d?
<nysosym> nobody?
<penguincentral> hi
<penguincentral> what's up nysosym
<nysosym> has anyone tested the latest gutsy version on a macbook c2d?
<penguincentral> nysosym: you have a macbook?
<nysosym> sure
<penguincentral> nysosym: i am envious of you
<nysosym> why?
<penguincentral> nysosym: I want one, but I can't get it
<penguincentral> :(
<penguincentral> nysosym: i don't think anyone has done a test.  Try the forums
<penguincentral> nysosym: what is the macbook like?
<nysosym> sry, i don't understand
<penguincentral> nysosym: is the macbook any good? what do you like about it?
<Tomcat_> Should be quite good with gutsy...
<Tomcat_> Because the wireless lan driver is included. ;)
<penguincentral> Tomcat_: lol
<nysosym> ohh i love it, it's fast as hell, it's very silent, very well designed :D
<Tomcat_> I'm recommending the Dell Ubuntu notebook now... got one myself. ;)
<nysosym> Tomcat_: really the recent svn version of madwifi? :)
<Tomcat_> It's not 100% as good, but nearly as good as a MacBook.
<penguincentral> Tomcat_: I am an australian, and the airheads at dell haven't released it over here :(
<Tomcat_> nysosym: Eh... no idea. I only heard it worked well with gutsy.
<Tomcat_> penguincentral: :( Tried HP? They are supposed to sell FC notebooks in AUS...
<nysosym> Tomcat_: fine i will test it :)
<Tomcat_> I'm quite surprised myself that the offer came so quickly to Germany...
<penguincentral> Tomcat_: nah, I'd rather Ubuntu ;)
<Tomcat_> Well, it's both Linux... you'll just install Ubuntu when you get it. ;D
<AnRkey> Tomcat_, just order the laptop without and OS and put gutsy on it
<penguincentral> Tomcat_: looking at hp.com.au at the moment, have a look and see if you can find an ubuntu computer there
<AnRkey> Dell gives u that option
<AnRkey> Tomcat_, if u order without an OS they put freedos on for u
<penguincentral> AnRkey: to find that it is rare (coming from my experience).  I question if dell actually does that
<AnRkey> they do i checked
<Tomcat_> penguincentral: Best guess (and it worked): hp.com.au/linux :) Have to check if there's a notebook.
<Tomcat_> AnRkey: Yes, but I'd rather buy Ubuntu and by that way tell them that I like Ubuntu on my laptop ;)
<AnRkey> k
<penguincentral> AnRkey: Freedos, yes. Tomcat_: agreed
<AnRkey> penguincentral, is that what those symbols are
<AnRkey> it's text, woohoo, :D
<penguincentral> what symbols?
<AnRkey> ok rebooting quick
<AnRkey> brb
<penguincentral> ok
<Tomcat_> penguincentral: If you click around a bit on the HP Linux site, you'll see offers for notebooks with RHEL.
<Tomcat_> nc8000, nw8000 and nw8240
<penguincentral> Tomcat_: RHEL? Who cares man.  I'd rather Ubuntu to be honest
<penguincentral> I think i'd be better getting those freedos laptops...
<Tomcat_> penguincentral: Red Hat Enterprise Linux... well, if there's no offers for Ubuntu, it's still better to get RHEL than Windows. And then just install Ubuntu at home.
<penguincentral> Tomcat_: true, and w/o the microsoft tax :D
<mewt> im trying to run super maryo chronicles
<mewt> and im getting this error
<mewt> mewt@tehgraveyard:~$ smc
<mewt> CEGUI::Exception: DynamicModule::DynamicModule - Failed to load module 'libCEGUIDevILImageCodec.so': libCEGUIDevILImageCodec.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mewt> CEGUI Exception occurred : DynamicModule::DynamicModule - Failed to load module 'libCEGUIDevILImageCodec.so': libCEGUIDevILImageCodec.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mewt> any ideas ?
<asisak> mewt: you need to install libcegui-mk2-dev
<penguincentral> mewt: have no idea.  Is it one of those ROM thingies?
<asisak> mewt: it is a known bug, it hopefully gets fixed soon
<mewt> penguincentral, no it's installed from repos directly
<mewt> asisak, ah ok thanks
<asisak> mewt: but installing the -dev package should work as a workaround
<penguincentral> mewt, thanks
<mewt> second thing, after the latest update, im getting black boxes when i hover over an item instead of the usual tooltips
<mewt> anyone got this ?
<Enselic> trackerd has run for like weeks, when can I expect it to finnish?
<Enselic> taking up one of my CPU cores 100%
<mooper> hi, does anyone know what the vmware repository is? I have seen a vmware.com one. The ubuntu commercial repository seems broken.
<Balaams_Miracle> Amaranth: Don't know if you're reading now, but your fix made it to the repos already
<Amaranth> Balaams_Miracle: yeah
<Amaranth> compiz gets to break beta freeze
<Balaams_Miracle> And rightfully so :-)
<Balaams_Miracle> I can't download and GPL'ed themes with Emerald though, and they do not seem to be available in the repos either.
<Balaams_Miracle> Amaranth: I get a 'connection refused' on svn.beryl-project.org when i try to download through Emerald.
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> i know svn.beryl-project.org no longer exists
<Amaranth> it's git.compiz-fusion.org
<Balaams_Miracle> Ah, that would be my next question, it seems that i'm using an outdated Emerald
<uga> guys, I'm planning on a box upgrade, but I'd like to remove those packages no more found on the repositories (only existing in feisty repos). Is there a way to tell which are those unmaintained packages?
<uga> else it can be a security issue
<gnubuntu11> Balaams_Miracle: you are not the only one. it's broken i guess. but i can install emerald themes. it's works.
<Balaams_Miracle> gnubuntu11: Yeah, i now have the non-GPL'ed themes, which did work, but having some GPL'ed ones would have been nice :-)
<gnubuntu11> Balaams_Miracle: did you run the url svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emrald-themes to work?
<Balaams_Miracle> gnubuntu11: yes, but those are non-GPL'ed.
<gnubuntu11> ok. just have a try.
<Balaams_Miracle> gnubuntu11: I already told you that they work. So that means that i have them already.
<gnubuntu11> Balaams_Miracle: i mean i will try it myself :)
<Balaams_Miracle> Ah, allright
<gnubuntu11> Balaams_Miracle: i get an error: Error calling tar.
<Balaams_Miracle> Same here, i guess some of the packages are corrupt in one way or another. But they do work.
<Balaams_Miracle> At least on my system they do
<gnubuntu11> ok. thanks for the info.
<gnubuntu11> Balaams_Miracle: i cant switch my emerald themes now. how do you switch it?
<contrast83> gnubuntu11: emerald theme manager's not working?
<Balaams_Miracle> gnubuntu11: Open emerald-theme-manager, then on the "Themes" tab, click any theme
<gnubuntu11> contrast83: not really. i opened the emerald-theme-manager. i can see and click the themes but nothing happened. before i have to use the fusion icon in the panel to switch.
<contrast83> gnubuntu11: are you sure Emerald's running? CF defaults to the imitator of your native win-deco if I'm not mistaken
<contrast83> gnubuntu11: run emerald --replace
<Balaams_Miracle> gnubuntu11: Did you install compiz from the Ubuntu repos or did you install it some other way?
<gnubuntu11> contrast83: yes i am sure. just tested with emerald --replace. that works.
<gnubuntu11> so that way i can switch my themes now.
<contrast83> erm... ok
<contrast83> So problem solved?
<gnubuntu11> Balaams_Miracle: i installed from Ubuntu repos
<Balaams_Miracle> gnubuntu11: i don't have a CF-icon in my panel, that's why i asked
<gnubuntu11> contrast83:  yes :) thx. but it could be a bit easier to handle with the manager. so the manager doesn't switch automatically.
<rothchild> Hi I'm having trouble getting removable usb devices (thumbdrive and usb hard drive) working automatically can anyone advise?
<gnubuntu11> Balaams_Miracle: i got it from here: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/08/26/compiz-fusion-tray-icon
<contrast83> gnubuntu11: Yeah, never really thought about that, but an Apply button would be nice
<rothchild> HAL can see my devices but gnome isn't doing the relevant automagic things
<gnubuntu11> contrast83: yes it's easy for me to turn off compiz to run some games. still have problem with the ati driver.
<contrast83> I don't care to count the times I spent 15 minutes tweaking an Emerald theme to get it *just* right, then in a momentary lapse of all attention, click a different theme and lose it all
<gnubuntu11> contrast83: oh that's sad.
<uga> what on earth... I began the upgrade and the first pack listed is...  libc6-i386 2.6.1-1ubuntu7 <-- I'm upgrading on a amd64 box
<uga> is there something I'm missing???
<contrast83> I made a simple little script that turns Compiz off, opens my file manager to a folder I've got shortcuts to all my games saved in, then turns Compiz back on when I close the file manager. Works well for me.
<uga> are those just compatibility libraries?
<branstrom> I must say, Compiz is working real smooth since yesterday's update. Something probably got fixed. *Nothing* is choppy or slowed down in any way. Either something happened in the new driver update or something got corrected in Compiz itself.
<branstrom> (nvidia card)
<branstrom> contrast83: pastie the script please :)
<rothchild> hi, can anyone help me with automounting usb devices in gnome?
<contrast83> branstrom: one sec...
<contrast83> branstrom: what rendering method do you use?
<branstrom> Hmm, how do I check that?
<contrast83> branstrom: what kind of card do you have?
<branstrom> NVidia GF6800
<contrast83> ok, cool. that makes it easy
<uga> sorry, just "help", without "/"
<contrast83> I actually appear to have lost it, but I'll whip it back up real quick. It's only like, 5 lines IIRC
<uga> wrong chan...
<branstrom> contrast83: okay :)
<contrast83> branstrom: GNOME?
<branstrom> yup
<contrast83> k
<contrast83> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38245/
<rothchild> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<contrast83> branstrom: i use that on kde (obviously replacing metacity and nautilus wit kwin and konqueror, respectively), so ymmv
<contrast83> s/wit/with
<branstrom> contrast83: what does the "ccp" do?
<branstrom> contrast83: thanks
<contrast83> i don't recall, exactly. it's needed though
<contrast83> err, actually, if you're installing from repos, i think it's already included in the wrapper script for compiz, so you could just leave it out
<contrast83> np
<branstrom> Yeah, I thought so. I've never needed it.
<scizzo-> hehe I still get segemntation fault on gtk-window-decorator for compiz
<branstrom> I'm on gutsy and before that I used trevinho's feisty repo
<scizzo-> seems like I can't start the gtk-window-decorator with compiz.....anyone knows anything about this from the past problems?
<rothchild> !gnome-volume-manager
<jgm> Hi is anyone else getting segfaults when upgrading linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-12-generic ?
<Hobbsee> jgm: how long ago since you last upgraded?
<Hobbsee> prior to l-r-m?
<jgm> Hobbsee: 20 minutes ago
<Hobbsee> jgm: which version of dpkg do you have?
<jgm> 1.14.5ubuntu12 (i386)
<jgm> (From dpkg --version)
<jgm> But from the package itself: 1.14.5ubuntu16
<Hobbsee> wow, ther'es a bug in itself...
<Hobbsee> hm, that's interesting.
<Hobbsee> where doe sit segfault?
<Hobbsee> and does it segfault for installing other packages?
<jgm> Not that I've seen
<jgm> http://pastebin.ca/706972
<jgm> Shows what it is doing, looks like it isn't dpkg so much as whatever the module setup script is doing
<ubuntututu> Hello. Can anyone help getting Exaile media player to work correctly? The issue I'm having is with shoutcast. I *really* want integrated radio feature to work... GST-bad is installed.
<Balaams_Miracle> Does shoutcast work for you with XMMS?
<penguincentral> ubuntututu: what isn't working?
<ubuntututu> Yes (Audacious also. Always has! (Streamtuner)
<Balaams_Miracle> Then all that's left is the possibility that there is something not quite right in Exaile. Either in the settings or in the program itself. I would say it's the program
<ubuntututu> peng there are no playlists downloaded when using Exaile radio tab. Also, when playlists have shown (previously), Exaile locks up when trying to play stream...
<ubuntututu> This app IS the media player for GNOME environments. Rhythmbox doesn't compare. Ubuntu really need to fix this and make it default.
<AnRkey> is anyone else having problems with compiz after the latest updates? I can't change my keyboard shortcuts and the configured ones don't work
* Balaams_Miracle prefers AmaroK anyway...
<jscinoz> Hey guys
<jscinoz> Whats new in the .12 kernel?
<ubuntututu> Currently I have Audacious, GTKPOD, Streamtuner. For GNOME enviro's, this ancient combination has yet to be superceded. KDE is light years ahead with Amorok.
<Hobbsee> jscinoz: lists.ubuntu.com/gutsy-changes
<jscinoz> cheers
<Balaams_Miracle> ubuntututu: I'm a Gnome user too and i still use AmaroK, IMO there's no other app that can rival it. Not yet anyway
<ubuntututu> Anyway, I will add Feisty repo's to my sources.list and try Exaile from there. Here's hoping for a leap in advancement...
<Hobbsee> ubuntututu: it probably wont work
<Balaams_Miracle> ubuntututu: What version are you currently using then?
<rothchild> AnRkey i'm finding that pop up window are blacked out since the upgrade
<AnRkey> yeah, the new update seems very buggy
<ubuntututu> Balaams Yes, exactly. Ubuntu are being very complacent with this.  I am using a custom XFCE4/gutsy enviroment (ostensibly GNOME)
<AnRkey> i also can't reset keyboard bindings to defaults
* contrast83 is glad he compiles CF
* Hobbsee wonders what broke now?
<AnRkey> Hobbsee, I am wondering if CF will be ready
<contrast83> The only Compiz problems I've had lately is when the latest ati driver broke
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: as in, compiz fusion?  it will, when upstream makes it ready.
<AnRkey> well compiz was not working at all until this i updated today
<ubuntututu> I can't believe that GNOME stick with Rhythmbox...
<AnRkey> Hobbsee, yes compiz fusion
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: ubuntu keeps takign the svn versions of it
<AnRkey> i c
<Balaams_Miracle> ubuntututu: Let me try to understand what you just said: You use Xfce4 with Metacity? Or is it Gnome with Xfwm?
<rothchild> compiz was working really well for me until today! ;-)
<AnRkey> I think it was at it's best two updates ago
<ubuntututu> Balaams Yes. Exactly. I have removed xfwm4 to save space for my remaster.
<Balaams_Miracle> rothchild: Compiz wasn't working for me at all until today.
<rothchild> on my laptop now it won't use the metacity theme at all just emerald
<rothchild> but on my desktop it's still using metacity, both have blacked out popup windows / tool tips etc
<TerraMaster> Ok.... I cant load the latest kernel
<rothchild> laptop = intel i810 desktop = nvidia
<AnRkey> well i am gonna get cracking, I wanna find more info to report a bug or two
<AnRkey> bbl
<ubuntututu> Balaams Any notion of Xubuntu is false. Ubuntu is so GNOME dependant now, there's no difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu to speak of.
<TerraMaster> when I run the recovery it says fail to acess /dev/disk/by-uuid/c8b4235db4
<ubuntututu> I have XFCE4 cutomised desktop with Thunar. Everything else is GNOME... ;)
<Hobbsee> ubuntututu: uh, what?
<Hobbsee> i thought xubuntu had xfce, not gnome.
<Hobbsee> whether Ubuntu itself is gnome-dependant or not is irrelevant for xubuntu...
<Balaams_Miracle> ubuntututu: Depending on your IRC program, you can expand names by typing part of the name, then hit tab. Full names are easier to spot.
<ubuntututu> Hobbsee Look under the hood.
<ubuntututu> Balaams_Miracle,  Oh yes! Thankyou Lol
<Hobbsee> ubuntututu: ie, with no X, then you get a normal system, just like kubuntu and ubuntu
<ubuntututu> Balaams_Miracle,  I am using Xchat
<ubuntututu> Hobbsee,  Pretty much, yes.. :)
<Hobbsee> ubuntututu: and this is a problem?
<Balaams_Miracle> ubuntututu: I agree that Xubuntu is very much "contaminated" with Gnome stuff. But the WM defaults to using Xfwm, xfdesktop and so forth
<j4ne> hi, i cannot upgrade my gutsy ... E: Le paquet linux-image-2.6.22-11-generic doit tre rinstall, mais je ne parviens pas  trouver son archive. can you help me ?
<Hobbsee> j4ne: mind translating that to english?
<ubuntututu> Hobbsee,  For instance, if you are remastering, you need Ubiquity installer. This requires GNOME Control Center and I think Metacity.
<ubuntututu> There's no escape. Lol
<Hobbsee> ubuntututu: unless you're using the kde version.  writing an xfce-version would be possible, if you wanted to do it.
<Hobbsee> s/version/front end/
<j4ne> Hobbsee: the package linux-image-2.6.22-11-generic must be reinstalled. but i cannot find the archive
<ubuntututu> Hobbsee,  I prefer GTK apps. KDE is good, but GTK is my preferred environment.
<j4ne> this message appear when i use : apt-get upgrade
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: doing support? ;)
<Hobbsee> ubuntututu: which is probably why you use xfce
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: not usually. only in pieces.
<Xero> Hobbsee, are there any tweaks to make an old NVidia card (PCI) run a bit faster?
<LjL> Hobbsee: oh while you're doing support, do you know if there's any reasonable way to use a custom program in KDE's spell checking component?
<Hobbsee> Xero: intel cards are good.
<ubuntututu> Hobsee Yes. GNOME is nice don't get me wrong, but XFCE4 has lighter desktop dependacies, not to mention cpu uses
<Hobbsee> LjL: i'd expect so
<Hobbsee> ubuntututu: nick completion is your friend.
<j4ne> nobody have the same problem for upgrade ?
<Hobbsee> er, tab completion
<Balaams_Miracle> j4ne: try using "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see what happens
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Xero> Hobbsee, I don't have an Intel. I have an nVidia.
<ubuntututu> Lol
<j4ne> Balaams_Miracle: no working :/
<nosrednaekim> Xero: TNT2? or GEfore?
<Hobbsee> Xero: i realise that, but i have an intel card.  hence, randomly aksing questions of me about a particular type of card is likely unhelpful.  better to ask to the channel in general.
<LjL> Hobbsee: couldn't find much... of course i could just put a bash script at /usr/bin/aspell, but that doesn't seem exactly elegant. i assume you have current KDE4 available?
<ubuntututu> Tab tab tab tab...  repeat two hundred times before going home
<Balaams_Miracle> j4ne: What kind of error are you getting? And from what repos is it trying to download?
<Hobbsee> LjL: i'm not running it, i havent downloaded it.
<Xero> nosrednaekim, GeForce4 MX4000
<Xero> It wasn't as old as you thought, but its still old.
<Hobbsee> j4ne: you've cleared your apt-cache, presumably.
<j4ne> Balaams_Miracle: the repository is http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/. the return value of apt is 100
<LjL> Hobbsee: oh, ok. neither have i, was just curious if by any chance they'd added per-program language selection to the spell checker (which is basically what i'd like to achieve)
<LjL> actually, more per-textbox than per-program
<Hobbsee> LjL: wouldnt surprise me
<Hobbsee> Balaams_Miracle: that package wouldnt be in the ubuntu repos anymore.
<Hobbsee> Bug 128126
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128126 in soyuz "process-death-row should run across PPAs" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128126
<Hobbsee> Bug 116309
<Balaams_Miracle> j4ne: You should try changing your repos to something closer to home. Something like ubutnu.univ-nantes.fr or have Synaptic seach for a fast one.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116309 in soyuz "LP: #nnnn should be linked to the bug report." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116309
<Hobbsee> bug 117055
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117055 in malone "launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug doesn't handle binary package searches (dup-of: 121242)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117055
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121242 in malone "Global bug-reporting form doesn't recognize binary packages" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121242
<Hobbsee> bug 121242
<rempresent> nice
<ShackJack> Hey all - just wondering what's the deal with Desktop effects automatically starting Emerald - I don't tell it anywhere to start it (i.e. in Window Dec plugin)... Do I have to uninstall Emerald or something to revert to metacity?
<ubuntututu> Hobbsee,  Balaams_Miracle  Solution found! (Exaile) Install Feisty version Exaile 2.8 and ugly plugins! :)
<AnRkey> ok compiz-fusion hates me
<ubuntututu> Hobbsee, Balaams_Miracle Note:- All python and gstreamer dependencies for Gutsy are being used with Feisty Exaile 2.8.. ;)
<AnRkey> ok be back later
<chrisjs169|winxp> All packages are up to date, and I'm using the latest kernel - XChat no longer connects to Freenode (stops are "Checking ident") and auto-mounting doesn't work anymore for USB devices (not sure about other devices).  Doing "mount -o fmask=777 -o dmask=777 /dev/sdX1 /media/USB" has always worked when there was some sort of problem with automounting, but now that doesn't work either
<chrisjs169|winxp> -o dmask=777 is now causing /media/USB to be chmod'd to 000, owned by root
<Dr_willis> ive always seen umask=0002 used. never 777 interesting
<jscinoz> whats the forth value  for?
<nosrednaekim> chrisjs169|winxp: does that above command work when you do it with sudo?
<chrisjs169|winxp> nosrednaekim: what, mount -o [...] ?  It mounts the device, but it causes the mounted directory to be chmod'd to 000
<nosrednaekim> oh...
<rothchild> I've got no usb automounting too
<rothchild> although pmount-hal /dev/sd* seems to work
<chrisjs169|winxp> having to use root just to list the contents isn't what I consider to be normal ;)
<void^> like umask, dmask/fmask set the bits that should not be set. so 777 results in 000.
<chrisjs169|winxp> rothchild: pmount-hal seems to work on mine as well
<chrisjs169|winxp> void^: I don't exactly understand what you mean
<mnemo> when will the next tribe be released?
<nosrednaekim> mnemo: I think its going to be a beta..
<rothchild> I don't know how to safely unmount though?
<void^> chrisjs169|winxp: with umask you specify the bits you don't want to be set. umask=111 results in 666 actual permissions, and so on.
<mnemo> nosrednaekim: aha ok, so approximately when will it drop?
<rothchild> + it doesn't give me a desktop icon etc
<nosrednaekim> !roadmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadmap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<nosrednaekim> i'm thinking pretty soon.
<chrisjs169|winxp> void^: ok, it just seems that dmask/fmask=777 has always been fine
<branstrom> Sometimes when I come back to my computer, the screen is blank, only the cursor is visible. I guessed that the dialog for unlocking was just hidden somehow, and yeah, apparently that is what happens, because when I enter my password and press enter, it unlocks. Maybe it's something with Compiz Fusion... Does anyone else have this problem?
<rothchild> oh ok pumount /dev/sd* easy really
<chrisjs169|winxp> yeah, it's not hard to do that, I'm just used to auto-mounting
<nosrednaekim> branstrom: yeah probably compiz.
<branstrom> nosrednaekim: yeah...
<mnemo> ah gutsy beta release is 27th (just 5 days left)
<rothchild> same here, i've found usb automounting to be pretty flakey since after dapper
<chrisjs169|winxp> it's been mostly stable for me, except for the past few days
<corevette> is this the new theme? http://www.osnews.com/story.php/18656/Ubuntu-One-More-Release-Yet-More-Polish/
<rocky> has anyone seen anything like this?
<rocky> rocky@zebrax:~$ sudo /sbin/route
<rocky> /sbin/route: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<Hobbsee> rocky: head /sbin/route gives you what?
<rocky> a bunch of binary contnet
<rocky> *content
<nosrednaekim> what about just plain "route"
<nosrednaekim> ussually you don't need sudo for that.
<rocky> rocky@zebrax:~$ route
<rocky> bash: /sbin/route: cannot execute binary file
<Hobbsee> rocky: try reinstalling net-tools?
<nosrednaekim> chmod it +x?
* rocky is reinstalling net-tools
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: there's a thought.
<rocky> it's already +x
<nosrednaekim> rats.
<rocky> reinstalling net-tools did the trick, thx
<Lynoure> Any reason today would be a bad bay to upgrade to gutsy?
<_snow_blind_> hello everyone. I'm having problems with DMA on my dvdrom... if i try to enable it i get this error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<_snow_blind_> oh, i get that when i try to use hdparm
<leperkhanz> DAMN!  Just updated, got new nvidia drivers, etc... STILL no direct rendering.
<leperkhanz> *sigh*
<nosrednaekim> _snow_blind_: maybe it doesn't support DMA?
<_snow_blind_> nosrednaekim: The DMA issu is just a guess after lots of google-ing, I cannot play a dvd in any media player.... It starts and then crashes. I'm pretty sure it does support support DMA in windows
<nosrednaekim> humm
<_snow_blind_> actually maybe it's not a DMA issue, I just tried playing a .vob from a movie and that played fine
<_snow_blind_> and dmesg gives an error on device sr0??? that's weird....
<unf> hello
<unf> any website that tells how to run gutsy's kde4?
<nosrednaekim> unf: yeah... go to the kubuntu homepage.
<nosrednaekim> unf: the instructions(minus getting the packages) are the same
<unf> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php this?
<unf> this is for feisty
<nosrednaekim> I think you want the beta2 page though
<nosrednaekim> thats fine.
<fignew> lol Lynoure :)
<_snow_blind_> nosrednaekim: do you know what a typical dvdrom entry in the fstab should look like? I don't think mine is right..
<nosrednaekim> I can give you mine
<_snow_blind_> that would be great if you could, thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> yup... /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<_snow_blind_> hmm... i thought it should have been /dev/hd* ..... here's mine
<_snow_blind_> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<limetang> I want to run Irssi in a virtual console, so if I restart X, it'll keep running. Is there a way to access this virtual console in GNOME?
<nosrednaekim> _snow_blind_: weird..
<_snow_blind_> hmm.... looks like it's back to google...., cheers mate :)
<nosrednaekim> _snow_blind_: try putting mine in there...
<_snow_blind_> nosrednaekim: sure can't hurt i guess, I'll just check if there is such a device and if it's not being used first
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... is your dvd drive serial ATA?
<_snow_blind_> scsi i thought, although i'm probably wrong.
<void^> limetang: you want to learn about screen
<atlfalcons866> can i install gusty now?
<_snow_blind_> nosrednaekim: I can't try yours, I din't have hd* devices in my list.
<atlfalcons866> how can i install gutsy
<Hobbsee> atlfalcons866: if you have to ask, you shouldnt be running gutsy...
<atlfalcons866> why i know it is unstable
<_snow_blind_> atlfalcons866: download the iso, burn it to a disk, boot from it, install it :)
<Hobbsee> atlfalcons866: because you probably dont know how to fix and workaround things, if you dont even know how to upgrade.
<atlfalcons866> i know that but could i just upgade to it?
<atlfalcons866> i have been using ubuntu for a year
<DanglyBits> unable to get seagate FreeAgent external drive to automount in gutsy
<DanglyBits> anyone help?
<atlfalcons866> i upgraded from dapper to edgy to fiesty
<nosrednaekim> _snow_blind_: do you have an sd devices?
<_snow_blind_> nosrednaekim: oh, that's sounding familiar. Yep i do, there was something weird in feisty i had to do as well.... I can't remember what the problem was though damn it!!
<limetang> void^: I'll look it up. Thanks.
<nosrednaekim> ok... what serial device is your cd drive? BIOS should tell you
<atlfalcons866> could gutsy zero out my drive or something
<_snow_blind_> nosrednaekim: I think you are on to something, I'll reboot, back in a tick.
<VousDeux> well, the nessus client seems to be having problems. I fetched all of the plugins, launched the nessusd, configured the scan, but when I start the scan the client just vanishes without a trace
<deadchip> can someone help me with an X issue?
<deadchip> i've just ran an update on Gutsy
<deadchip> and after the update, the nvidia X driver is never being used
<deadchip> the kernel module loads OK but X doesn't use the driver there
<mnemo> deadchip: I also got the kernel update this morning and it broke my sound in gutsy
<mnemo> I reinstalled alsa and libasound to make it work again
<deadchip> hmm ok i'm not sure what to do here
<deadchip> the kernel module for nvidia loads
<mnemo> yea I had the same thing... my "snd_hda_intel" module loaded just fine but no sound
<mnemo> and then I looked in "dmesg"
<mnemo> and I noticed there was a version conflict between some packages and the kernel module
<mnemo> so I tried reinstalling some stuff
<deadchip> ag
<deadchip> ah*
<deadchip> mnemo: what in specific did you find?
<deadchip> i mean any keywords i could grep for
<deadchip> ?
<deadchip> ah dmesg
<deadchip> ok
<mnemo> it was all sound related stuff, but check out the bottom of "dmesg" output
<deadchip> hmm can't find anything wrong
<mnemo> try running opengl stuff or something and look for errors in /var/log/messages
<deadchip> seems all to be right
<deadchip> yeah nothing either
<Richie> Hello..has anyone else had problems with there wireless since the last update?
<mnemo> deadchip: how do you know something is wrong? do you get some error when you launch opengl stuff?
<deadchip> mnemo: it's wrong
<deadchip> mnemo: X doesn't use the nvidia driver
<Richie> i've had that update, restarted and now linux doesnt know i have a wireless adapter
<VousDeux> any idea why nessus would segfault when I try to launch a scan?
<deadchip> mnemo: there are no errors using OpenGL, it's using Mesa instead
<nosrednaekim> Richie: chipset?
<Richie> intel 945G
<Richie> i think
<nosrednaekim> probably an intel..
<nosrednaekim> try lspci.
<deadchip> (II) Setting vga for screen 0.
<deadchip> ?
<deadchip> what does that mean?
<Richie> Intel Pro Wireless 3945ABG
<_snow_blind_> nosrednaekim: nope no help in the BIOS
<nosrednaekim> Richie: try "iwconfig"
<nosrednaekim> _snow_blind_: does it show a DVD drive attached?
<jrbl> Hi; udev seems to be breaking.  Should I ask about it here, or just jump straight into filing a bug on LP?
<leperkhan1> Yep, still no direct rendering here, no games in wine, and no urban terror.  WAH!
<mnemo> Richie: i have the exact same wireless, but I never got it to work at all.... did yours ever work at some point?
<pwuertz> hi, I just performed an update... normally, only linux-generic is installed... but this update installed a linux-386 kernel also, which has been made the default kernel.... is this some kind of accident or is gutsy moving from "generic" to "386" ?
<Richie> nosred: say no wireless extensions
<Richie> mnemo: Yes, mine worked just before the update
<pwuertz> also, sound seems to be disabled after the update
<Richie> So it has
<mnemo> Richie: did you have to install some special stuff to get it to work before the update?
<_snow_blind_> nosrednaekim: yep, but it just shows: HL-DL-ST DVDRAM GSA, I assumed these are just model identifiers though
<Richie> mnemo: no, just worked straight out of the box
<limetang> Thank you so much, void^.
<mnemo> Richie: hmm, ok... are you using encryption for your access point?
<limetang> Screen works great.
<Richie> mnemo, yes i am
<nosrednaekim> _snow_blind_: yeah.... try "mount" and see what the Hard drive is mounted as...
<mnemo> Richie: which kind of encryption? WPA or LEAP or something else?
<Richie> i use insecure WEP
<Richie> :P
<jrbl> I upgraded the other day and ever since I've seen, "[ ####.######]  device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed" on the console and udev has been taking about 60% of my CPU.
<pwuertz> can anybody tell my why the soundcard is disabled after the update and why the designation changed from "generic" to "386" ?
<Richie>  nosrednaekim: iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<nosrednaekim> or rather, what /dev/sd* / is mounted as
<deadchip> well crap
<mnemo> Richie: aha ok, that must be the difference then.. because I've been trying to get it to work with WPA-PSK running AES
<jrbl> Anyone know a quick fix?
<thansen|laptop> is the iwlwifi package in gutsy?
<thansen|laptop> (or is there a 3rd party repo to get it)
<Richie> pwuertz: Just reinstall the alsa drivers to fix
<deadchip> no one has encountered nvidia issues yet?
<nosrednaekim> Richie: odd... I don't have an intel so i'm not really experienced.. sorry
<_snow_blind_> nosrednaekim: they are all sdb1, sdb2 etc....
<nosrednaekim> _snow_blind_: ok.... do you have windows on a separate drive?
<nosrednaekim> or is this a *free* machine?
<soul9> networkmanager is f*king unstable
<_snow_blind_> nosrednaekim: yes, windows is on sda1
<Richie> whats up soul9?
<sponix> anyone in here seen the /dev/null permission issue, every boot it goes to 600 instead of 666, _might_ be udev related (but udev rules are set for it at 666) ?
<nosrednaekim> _snow_blind_: ok... then your DVD drive is sdc :)
<pwuertz> Richie: ok, but what about the "-generic" and "-386" packages... do I require both? or is "generic" deprecated now?
<nosrednaekim> (if you don't have any other drives
<nosrednaekim> generic is probably a dummy for 386
<VousDeux> I guess I'll just try to get this VMware installed again, and see if I can run Nessus from a 32-bit virtual machine.
<nosrednaekim> VousDeux: use Virtual Box..
<mnemo> pwuertz: my sound was also broken by the update... i did "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libasound2 libasound2-dev" and then I rebooted the machine... that fixed it for me at least
<soul9> Richie, just installed the kubuntu gutsy daily of today
<nosrednaekim> VousDeux: I couldn't get Vmware working.. and VirtualBox is amazing
<VousDeux> nosrednaekim, I already own VMware
<nosrednaekim> VousDeux: ah//
<VousDeux> I wish I had known about VirtualBox before I bought it
<soul9> and networkmanager breaks my wifi connection every like 3 minutes
<soul9> not even
<_snow_blind_> nosrednaekim: ermm.... I have three of the suckers, with fedora 7, openSUSE and slackware. I'm guessing that i try the only one that i know is not an OS partition?
<soul9> :-@
<Richie> soul9: count ya self lucky..it cant even find my wifi anymore :P
<nosrednaekim> _snow_blind_: 3 hard drives.. or partitions?
<pwuertz> mnemo: thanks, will try
<leperkhan1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/144053
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144053 in ubuntu "No Direct Rendering" [Undecided,New] 
<_snow_blind_> nosrednaekim: 3 hard drives and 10 partitions :(
<VousDeux> I tried to install it the other day, but I had downloaded it onto a Windows machine and it seem like files I am copying via SMB are being corrupted.
<soul9> Richie, what card?
<soul9> ndis?
<soul9> cause here it's an ipw2200, which should work pretty well
<Richie> Intel 3945G
<soul9> (though intel's wifi drivers do suck a lot, they suck less than ndis)
<_snow_blind_> damn it, these gusty updates are killing my data cap........
<soul9> Richie, oh, that should work though
<Richie> yeh i know
<soul9> is the module loaded?
<Richie> it worked before update
<Richie> and now its broke
<Richie> how do i load it?
<soul9> is the module loaded?
<soul9> it's called iwl3'( I THINK
<soul9> whoops
<nosrednaekim> _snow_blind_: wow... ok, is sdc a hard drive>
<soul9> iwl3945 is the name iirc
<Richie> module aint found :S
<_snow_blind_> nosrednaekim: I just looked at my list of partitions (amazing that i actually wrote them all down), they are all hdd partitions. The only possible free device is scd0......
<user01> shouldnt an icon popup on desktop when i plug in a flash disk?
<soul9> yes
<Richie> yup
<user01> hmmm
<leperkhan1> yeah, that's an error I'm getting too.
<user01> nope it didnt
<nosrednaekim> _snow_blind_: scd0? thats an odd name
<Richie> soul9: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/121415
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121415 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "[gutsy]  ipw3945-based wireless doesn't work after booting with wireless switch off" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<nosrednaekim> it should be sdx
<user01> chop chop only 2 1/2 weeks to release :)
<Richie> check to make sure your wireless is enabled before boot?
<void^> .. scsi cd/dvd devices are scdX
<_snow_blind_> nosrednaekim: I have sda, sda1, sdb, sdb1, sdb2, sdb5, sdc, sdc1, sdc2, sdc3, sdc5. Gusty is installed on hdb3 and the swap is on hdb4
<soul9> Richie, or in the bios
<soul9> Richie, does the iwl driver work?
<_snow_blind_> void^: dmesg shows that when i try to play a dvd (movie) it tries to read from sr0, do you know what this device is supposed to be?
<nosrednaekim> hd? wow... ok...
<user01> how do i manually mount the flash disk then?
<Richie> soul9: when i try to load the module manually it says:
<Richie> ipw3945d - regulatory daemon
<Richie> Copyright (C) 2005-2006 Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.
<Richie> version: 1.7.22
<Richie> 2007-09-22 17:05:33: ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<soul9> :-/
<soul9> heh
<soul9> strange
<void^> _snow_blind_: scd0/sr0 should be the same
<_snow_blind_> void^: oh, that makes sense then, cheers.
<Richie> soul9: does your sound still work after the update?
<_snow_blind_> I just found this in dmesg UDF-fs INFO UDF 0.9.8.1 (2004/29/09) Mounting volume 'ALIAS_SEASON_4', timestamp 2005/10/04 07:59 (123a)
<dcordes> why is the wine version in gutsy obsolete?
<dcordes> current release is 0.9.45 and gutsy repositories have 0.9.42
<Richie> OH FOR TITS SAKE!
<gnomefreak> dcordes: because of universe freeze most likely
<Richie> "The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist."
<gnomefreak> or noone to work on it
<Richie> i hate updates!
<deadchip> tits sake sounds about right
<gnomefreak> Richie: linux-headers
<deadchip> nvidia driver is killed off
<leperkhan1> dcordes: Yeah, and good luck finding a .deb! XP
<Richie> i've got the linux headers
<Richie> its just updated them
<Richie> and now thats vanished
<nosrednaekim> _snow_blind_: hmmm
<Reaby> dcordes: winehq has debian/ubuntu debs for latest releases.
<void^> _snow_blind_: after reading the backlog a little, i think your problem isn't the dvd drive, looks more like a playback issue or a problem with the dvd-decryption
<leperkhan1> Reaby: PROVE IT WITH A LINK.
<nosrednaekim> leperkhan1: calm down... and google a little
<Reaby> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<dcordes> Reaby: the point is, why do the repos lack them?
<Reaby> lah.
<leperkhan1> nosrednaekim: Done, and done.  There are no debs for feisty64.
<Reaby> dah.
<Reaby> there's link
<Reaby> hard to point browser to winhq and just click download, huh ?
<leperkhan1> There's no .deb there.
<leperkhan1> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<leperkhan1> None there either.
<Reaby> well reposity
<leperkhan1> riiiiight.
<leperkhan1> not a .deb.
<leperkhan1> :(
<Reaby> feisty repo works on gutsy also
<Reaby> well it's basicly the same thing
<Reaby> repo has .deb
<nosrednaekim> leperkhan1: 64? ah!
<dcordes> leperkhan1: kid
<Reaby> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/feisty/wine_0.9.45~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb
<leperkhan1> Ummm... Thank you for the hilarious and useful comments.  Now link me a .deb already. :) Or I proved you wrong, and you're a liar. :P
<Reaby> there.
<leperkhan1> See, that's i386... :)
<leperkhan1> Not amd64. *sigh*
<Reaby> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/feisty/wine_0.9.45~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_amd64.deb
<leperkhan1> go ahead and try that link.
* leperkhan1 waits patiently.
<dcordes> leperkhan1: just keep unqualified comments for yourself
<Reaby> oh bummer.
<Xero> laperkhan1: I'll generate you a deb.
<leperkhan1> YAY!
<soul9> Richie, no update, fresh install from daily iso
<leperkhan1> Xero: I'll go post a link to it in #winehq and see if they will update the site.
<Richie> soul9: stuff that!
<Reaby> well repos work anyway.
<Reaby> that's anyway where i have downloaded my wine.
<Xero> http://xero-games.com/wine_0.9.45-winehq0-ubuntu-7.05-1_i386.deb
<Xero> I downloaded it off WineHQ instead of just generating it.
<Reaby> hmm he needed amd64 version..
<Xero> I didn't see that.
<leperkhan1> :)
<_snow_blind_> arghh.... sorry update killed my connection
<Richie> lol
<Richie> someone change the title to update busts wireless
<Richie> :P
<Xero> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs*
<soul9> Richie, eh?
<Xero> That'll let you run i386 wine if I understand it from the forums.
<leperkhan1> grr!  That is not the point.  I'm going to go give #winehq a strong lecture.
<_snow_blind_> do you need DMA enabled to play dvds?
<void^> no, and dma should always be enabled by default if possible on devices using the new ata-layer drivers
<Xero> This is the newest amd64 deb that actually works.
<Xero> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/feisty/wine_0.9.43~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_amd64.deb
<leperkhan1> Yeah, that's the one I have.
<leperkhan1> :)
<leperkhan1> Thanks though!
<Reaby> still it's 2 versions behind.
<_snow_blind_> hmm, i guess gutsy isn't recognising my drive properly then.....
<Xero> Lol! Wine for Windows!!!
<Xero> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6241&package_id=112520
<leperkhan1> That can actually be quite useful.
<leperkhan1> :)
<Xero> How?
<_snow_blind_> oh, yes it is i found it. sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 62x/62x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray but fstab lists it as /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<leperkhan1> Windows architectures vary slightly, and not all apps run on all versions, but sometimes will still run on Wine for Windows.
<void^> _snow_blind_: 'dmesg | grep -i dma' should show the dma mode anyways
<Xero> Windows, in general, is yuck.
<_snow_blind_> void^: Thanks, it looks like it is enabled.  ata2.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, A102, max UDMA/33. Bugger, the problem must be somewhere else then :(
<leperkhan1> Xero: agreed.
<Xero> Okay. I'm off to play with my Wii.
<leperkhan1> lol
<soothsayer> When I login in Gutsy, my background is initially a bright brownish orange before it changes to my default background. Does anyone know if the 'background color' setting in the GDM 'Login Window Preferences' is working?
<_snow_blind_> soothsayer: It works for me, i changed mine earlier today
<soothsayer> _snow_blind_: Okay thanks.
<_snow_blind_> soothsayer: I haven't installed the latest update though (roughly twenty mins ago) though
<_snow_blind_> goodnight guys, thanks for your help. Much appreciated :)
<VousDeux> this is probably going to seem like a dumb question, but how in the heck can I delete a folder owned by root. I tried using rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty from a root shell, but it's still there
<wfarr> Has anyone tried out the FF3a8 tarball from Mozilla?
<VousDeux> I also tried launching dolphin from a root shell, but it says it cannot connect to X server
<Trewas> VousDeux: rm -rf directory (as root) will get rid of any directory
<_snow_blind_> back again, just wanted to say that after this latest update i can play dvds :) The only thing i ca put it down to is either the kernel or restricted driver update.
<VousDeux> thanks!
<ohsoferrety> I haven't updated Gutsy in a couple of days. What should I expect NOT to work?
<_snow_blind_> ohsoferrety: you might have trouble with wireless if you are using an intel chipset from the sounds of things....
<ohsoferrety> snowblind: I heard something about Compiz and Intel, but I use neither.
<ohsoferrety> Update manager is showing 221 updates. Damn.
<_snow_blind_> ohsoferrety: lol, my compiz has never worked :( I like beryl better anyways.
<amias> hello all
<_snow_blind_> 221?? bloody hell, I should have a look and see how much I have left on my data cap.....
<ohsoferrety> _snow_blind_: Both Beryl and Compiz have never worked for me. My onboard NVIDIA GeForce 6100 sucks, and I'm waiting until next month to buy an ATI card.
<amias> does anyone know how to disable the blinking network indicator in the task bar ?
<ohsoferrety> Strange. Mine doesn't blink.
<amias> am using a wired network
<ohsoferrety> Same here. Yet again, strange.
<_snow_blind_> ohsoferrety: are the new ATI drivers any good do you know?
<_snow_blind_> amias: are you using automatic or manual configs?
<ohsoferrety> _snow_blind_: No one knows yet, but I guess ATI is open-sourcing, so a lot of niftiness is going to happen.
<amias> _snow_blind_, not sure , it uses dhcp and the ethernet is the only network device
<amias> _snow_blind_, if i left click it i get a manual configuration option which is not ticked
<aka_youtube> Hi
<_snow_blind_> amias: I have mine set to manual configuration, i'm guessing this bypasses the auto conf settings and that is why it doesn't show network activity..... just guessing though
<amias> _snow_blind_, ok will try that , thanks
<aka_youtube> Anyone has problems loading XORG with a NVIDIA driver of the latest gutsy updates?
<aka_youtube> my xorg wont load... "fails to laod nvidia" driver
<_snow_blind_> amias: Does it constantly blink or only when there is data transfer occurring?
<amias> _snow_blind_, there is constant data transfer so it blinks all the time
<amias> aka_youtube, nope works fine for me
<_snow_blind_> amias: constant? why is that?
<amias> _snow_blind_, playing music off a samba share
<amias> _snow_blind_, and talking to you guys
<_snow_blind_> aka_youtube: what version of the driver are you using?
<aka_youtube> amias: weird... I stuck using vesa for now
<amias> aka_youtube,  i'm using a MX4000 ( don't laugh )
<_snow_blind_> you could try installing it maually sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<aka_youtube> _snow_blind_ I'm using nvidia-glx Version: 1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.4-12.1
<aka_youtube> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<aka_youtube> so it says...
<aka_youtube> it worked before the upgrade...
<aka_youtube> could it be the settings in my xorg.conf?
<_snow_blind_> aka_youtube: maybe, if you have vesa in there instead of nvidia. try running sudo nvidia-settings and see if you can get it working through there
<aka_youtube> ok thanks
<aka_youtube> BRB
<johnficca> my ekiga doesn't want to stay running, it crshes after like 10 seconds:-(
<_snow_blind_> amias: still blinking?
<johnficca> is there a work around?
<gnomefreak> not that i have seen yet
<gnomefreak> johnficca: the desktop team would know (nest way to find out whats wrong is to file a bug on it at this time, there is alot happening for the next week or so
<Vegar> is dhclient supposed to send dhcp requests on eth0 when there's no connection?
<Vegar> ie. no cable in eth0
<skal> I don't know if this info will be of importance to you guys: I have the same wireless problem stated before, but I'm using a RaLink RT2500 (which worked fine before the update+reboot today)
<amias> _snow_blind_,  yep , doesn't seem to make a difference
<skal> so it seems not to be intel specific
<amias> _snow_blind_,  thanks for your help , i've got to go know . I will try and work it out myself and let the channel know if sort it out
<amias> s/know/now/
<johnficca> gnomefreak: it is a known bug i was just wondering if there was a quick and dirty work around
<_snow_blind_> amias: np, good luck :)
<gnomefreak> johnficca: not that i have come across sorry
<johnficca> gnomefreak: thanks anyway
<gnomefreak> yw
<aka_youtube> _snow_blind_ : nvidia-settings gives a few errors, includig this one: ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<Amaranth> aka_youtube: you using Xgl?
<Amaranth> aka_youtube: otherwise you aren't using the nvidia driver
<aka_youtube> sorry I really dont know
<aka_youtube> I cant load X if the driver is set to nvidia
<aka_youtube> so I set it to vesa to load X
<aka_youtube> Amaranth:are you referring to the package xserver-xgl, because it is not installed on my computer
<Amaranth> aka_youtube: did you install nvidia-glx?
<aka_youtube> Amaranth: yes, and it worked fine untill I ran the update manager this morning
<Amaranth> What video card?
<aka_youtube> Amaranth: give me a sec, I think i found something... My card is geforce 7200LE if I remember correectly
<aka_youtube> Amaranth: search me why, but linux-restricted-modules...generic was not installed, that might be my problem...
<aka_youtube> I had installed it before, thats weird
<aka_youtube> Amaranth: I'll reboot, BRB
<_snow_blind_> aka_youtube: I think you are on the right track now. That module was in the update
<_snow_blind_> ah...crap it's 3:30 am, goodnight again :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> just out of curiosity, i've been installing updates regularly, and desktop effects/compiz is broken (cannot be enabled).  is this a known issue?
<tehk> Anyone know why gutsy pushed a 386  kernel for people with the linux-generic package?
<Xero> Daisuke_Laptop, yes, and they're fixing it as we speak (i think)
<Daisuke_Laptop> neat, so it wasn't me :)
<tehk> Daisuke_Laptop, there is a fix on the forums
<Daisuke_Laptop> thanks for the info, and this is really shaping up to be a nice release
<tehk> simple command
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay
<Xero> Daisuke_Laptop, there's a simple way to fix it but I forgot it.
<Xero> It uses sed. That's all I remember.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm around on irc most of the time, so i thought of here first
<arooni> hey folks, can someone take a look at my imwheel.rc file and tell me why i can a) have mouse wheel working in any app but no forward/back buttons ... or b) have forward & back buttons in  firefox, but no mouse wheel in any other app.  my imwheel.rc file is here: http://pastie.caboo.se/99737 ... thanks!
<tehk> Daisuke_Laptop, sudo sed -i 's/GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE/GL_MAX_TEXTURE_
<tehk> Daisuke_Laptop, sudo sed -i 's/GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE/GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE/g' /usr/bin/compiz
<tehk> rather sorry
<aka_youtube> arooni: are you using the evdev or mouse driver?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i just found it :)
<arooni> aka_youtube, evdev
<tehk> did anyone else get pushed a i386 kernel?
<aka_youtube> _snow_blind_ and Amaranth : thanks a lot for your support, I got my card working again!!
<Amaranth> tehk: that bug was already fixed
<aka_youtube> arooni: do you need imwheel?
<arooni> aka_youtube, well i think so; i already have it installed and it works as far as i know
<arooni> brb
<arooni_> aka_youtube, any ideas?
<aka_youtube> arooni: I looked at your file and Im not quite familair with the format... However, have you looked at this option: about:config
<aka_youtube> i cant remember the settings name, but it did tell firefox what to do when you click a button...
<Daisuke_Laptop> that did not seem to work :\
<aka_youtube> arooni: something like that: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050821141856688
<Daisuke_Laptop> but hey, i'll figure something out, it's not like compiz is a necessary part of the OS.
<VousDeux> Installing VMware was fairly easy with the tarball.
<nedw> I upgraded to gutsy and now i get this problem when i use apt: http://pastebin.com/m547f2488
<gnomefreak> nedw: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gnomefreak> nedw: if that doesnt work try sudo apt-get update && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gnomefreak> nedw: if that fails to work see if "sudo apt-get -f install" without the ""
<gnomefreak> nedw: you left off part of error by the looks of it
<nedw> hmm
<nedw> trying them
<nedw> sudo dpkg --configure -a doesn't work
<nedw> neither does sudo apt-get update && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nedw> neither does the last one
<nedw> they all display pretty much the same error
<nedw> i didn't leave anything off
<Daisuke_Laptop> found the solution
<Daisuke_Laptop> i had to comment out the blacklist entry for the 965
<nedw> *cough*
<DevideZero> i have download kubuntu tribe 5 7.10 , and when i start the live cd i select "start and install" and the i get something like this alot of times : "error : I\O cache difragment"
<gnomefreak> who was it that had the ekgia crashes?
<crimsun> 13:25 < johnficca> my ekiga doesn't want to stay running, it crshes after like 10 seconds:-(
<gnomefreak> nedw: than im not sure other than its not stable maybe try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, if it doesnt work file a bug but sudo apt-get -f install should have fixed it by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> ty crimsun
<gnomefreak> hes gone already
<nedw> gnomefreak: yeah that doesn't work and neither does sudo apt-get -f install, so i'll just file a bug report and wait it out
<watterman> Do anyone know how set on tone at start and end system??
<gnomefreak> nemik: it can be a number of different things as gutsy isnt stable yet. Please file a bug report and attach the stuff you pastebined and attach your /var/log/dist-upgrade/* there should be 3 files in /var/log/dist-upgrade please attach them to the bug report as they give us a good idea on what went wrong and when
<peepsalot> does gutsy have a kernel with CFS?
<DevideZero> i have download kubuntu tribe 5 7.10 , and when i start the live cd i select "start and install" and the i get something like this alot of times : "error : I\O cache difragment"
<databuddy> mm so gutsy seems pretty good now... i was thinking about dumping my feisty for it
<databuddy> opinions?
<databuddy> DevideZero you got the livecd version right?
<databuddy> what kinda system are u trying to install on?
<crimsun> peepsalot: CFS isn't in 2.6.22, which is the base for 7.10's kernel.
<databuddy> every time i ran into that i needed to get the alternate
<databuddy> and then it went fairly painlessly ^^
<databuddy> crimsun sup o/
<peepsalot> crimsun, is it going to eventually be in an official kernel?
<databuddy> hey hows the upgrading these days from a non-clean install?
<DevideZero> databuddy , yes
<crimsun> peepsalot: it will be in 8.04
<crimsun> databuddy: hi
<peepsalot> argh, so many cool features that aren't going to make it for another six months
<crimsun> can't help that.
<Tim__> I'm running Feisty Fawn. Do you guys have a lot of problems with Gutsy or is it pretty stable?
<gnomefreak> more like 12 months :(
<watterman> I thing it is stable, but there arent much new functions
<gnomefreak> watterman: mostly working on other things but compiz is new and default kind of sort of and most of the under the hood things were worked on, bulletproofX is new as is most of X
<crimsun> heh, for giggles yesterday, I dist-upgraded dapper to current gutsy directly
<gnomefreak> crimsun: ouch
<crimsun> yeah, it broke rather impressively
<gnomefreak> did it fail that bad?
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> expected
<databuddy> crimsun that sound fun
<databuddy> lol
<databuddy> i probably would have tried first updating kernel and
<crimsun> what's even more impressive is that it only takes three commands to fix it
<databuddy> o hell way too much would be borked
<databuddy> wat???
<databuddy> do tell?
<gnomefreak> thats not too bad
<gnomefreak> crimsun: were you around for the dpkg failure bug?
<databuddy> oh does medibuntu work with gutsy repo now?
<crimsun> you'll have to use apt-get to dist-upgrade, and then you'll have to use aptitude to complete the dependency resolution (try harder a dozen times)
<gnomefreak> databuddy: most likely not until release but users have gotten it to work a while ago
<DevideZero> someone ?
<crimsun> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> DevideZero: what date did you use?
<databuddy> gnomefreak ok just checking if i need to change that in my source
<databuddy> s
<gnomefreak> all dailys before yesterday are borked
<DevideZero> gnomefreak , kubuntu gusty live \ install cd tribe 5 on 32bit pc
* gnomefreak installed feisty and upgraded and got caught just before the new dpkg uploaded
<databuddy> no need for amaranth repo in gutsy rite?
<gnomefreak> DevideZero: use todays daily cd
<gnomefreak> databuddy: i dont know what he has on it but i would say no
<databuddy> mm does seem to have a section.. bbiab
<gnomefreak> databuddy: the need is per user without knowing what you need and what repo has on it i cant guess
<DevideZero> gnomefreak , im using it , i download it 5 hours ago
<databuddy> gnomefreak lol yeah thats the compiz-fusion repo sorry
<databuddy> im gonna comment it out for now
<databuddy> oh yeah and BRING BACK EMERALD-THEMES darn it XD
<gnomefreak> DevideZero: than wait till mondays the developer was up late last night working on it so i dont know what he got done
<gnomefreak> databuddy: its in gutsy
<databuddy> also emerald has mem leak
<databuddy> gnomefreak emerald is or emerald-themes
<Amaranth> databuddy: no
<databuddy> Amaranth dont need it? ok thanx
<gnomefreak> emerald and emerald-themes but ermald-themes isnt in gutsy
<Tim__> Is gutsy still supposed to be released next month?
<gnomefreak> pisses me off cause without it emerald doesnt work very well
<gnomefreak> Tim__: mid OCT
<gnomefreak> Tim__: topic links will tell you
<databuddy> gnomefreak yeah em theme isnt there
<databuddy> they should at least upload the one from feisty.
<databuddy> at the very least.
<databuddy> without it you dont _need_ emerald
<gnomefreak> databuddy: im not sure whats gonna happen with that
<databuddy> heliodore or w/e is good enough - the use gtk theme one
<gnomefreak> i think i filed bug on it
<databuddy> owell i keep installing the fiesty one and yey
<gnomefreak> a while ago
<databuddy> yeah someone tried to tell me its depreciated....
<gnomefreak> databuddy: only grab feistys emeral-themes
<watterman> Why after today update mplayer-mozilla, that plugin doesnt work??:-((
<gnomefreak> it should work but no promsises
<databuddy> 1113 upgraded, 138 newly installed, 7 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<databuddy> Need to get 962MB of archives.
<databuddy> After unpacking 316MB of additional disk space will be used.
<gnomefreak> define doesnt work?
<databuddy> gnomefreak works fine
<databuddy> mem leak
<gnomefreak> your not fully upgraded it looks
<databuddy> no im going from feisty non-clean install to gutsy
<gnomefreak> databuddy: i havent see na  bug on it yet or i would have looked into it
<databuddy> gonna make gutsy my day to day i think
<databuddy> oh ok i'll file a bug - dunno if its em or em themes - but i noticed that if i do emerald --replace after a few hours the used memory drops considerably
<watterman> when i try listen internet radio, it want plugin, and when i choose, mplayerplugin, it write: mplayer-mozilla is installed, sorry for my english, i am from czech republic
<gnomefreak> databuddy: emerald has mem leak or mplayer?
<gnomefreak> oh 2 different users
<databuddy> watterman see if you have any other plugs for mozilla like vlc or totem in also - they can conflict
<gnomefreak> ok let me get caught up here
<databuddy> gnomefreak emerald or emerald themes has the mem leak
<databuddy> his mplayer plugin isnt working
<gnomefreak> databuddy: file bug
<gnomefreak> im re reading atm
<gnomefreak> watterman: its installed but what happens when you use it?
<databuddy> 2% [37 ttf-dejavu-extra 2503155/2657kB 94%]                     86.6kB/s 3h0m35s <<-- grah time to watch anime while i wait >_<
<databuddy> i should have inserted the gutsy cd lol
<gnomefreak> watterman: try another player see if that is issue or not or file a bug and i will be notified of it and take a look at it
<gnomefreak> its the weekend i already fixed one thing today i should be resting ;)
<databuddy> o: what did u fix?
<gnomefreak> crimsun: feel like acking an upload on revu?
<gnomefreak> databuddy: nspluginwrapper
<databuddy> o sweet gj
<watterman> i take screen, wait
<crimsun> gnomefreak: cooking ATM, sorry
<gnomefreak> crimsun: nvm asac will upload tromorrow
<gnomefreak> tomorrow
<gnomefreak> i gave him the mozilla branch for it
* gnomefreak got caught up in #LP and forgot to look in the other channel
* gnomefreak walks away for a bit
<watterman> http://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=obrazovka4ar9.png there is screen
<watterman> normal, that radio was playing, but when i install update of mplyer-mozilla, it show this
<databuddy> watterman what are you trying to install it with there
<databuddy> easy ubuntu or something like that?
<watterman> srry, but i dont understand, what easy ubuntu??
<watterman> in that screen I choose mplayer-plugin... and i get that message
<watterman> that mozilla language is Czech, and it says: I need install plug-in module
<javabugz> ah
<rathel> I'm having issues getting amaork to work with mysql I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38281/ and I used this guide: http://mikesubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/09/how-to-set-up-mysql-database-in-amarok.html
<rathel> Should've used tinurl.. lol wasn't thinking sorry.
<javabugz> rathel: somehow the password for user amarok is not working
<javabugz> or that the account amarok was not created
<javabugz> if you don't use anything else that require rathel
<javabugz> if you don't use anything else that require mysql
<javabugz> then use sqlite
<javabugz> easier to deal with
<rathel> yeah, but sqlite is soo slow though.
<javabugz> using the command line
<javabugz> try to log on to mysql as user amarok
<javabugz> mysql -u amarok -p
<javabugz> and then enter the password
<javabugz> if you can get in than the user/password is working fine
<javabugz> if not
<javabugz> you may want to just drop the database
<javabugz> and follow the guide again
<javabugz> mysql -u root -p
<javabugz> drop database amarok
<javabugz> ;
<rathel> It got in with mysql -u amarok -p
<javabugz> ok..at the mysql prompt
<javabugz> type "use amarok"
<javabugz> ;
<javabugz> is mysql and amarok on the same machine?
<rathel> Yes.
<javabugz> if you type "ping localhost" at the command line
<javabugz> do you get 127.0.0.1 or something else?
<rathel> it get pings.
<javabugz> does it ping 127.0.0.1 or something else?
<rathel> Yeah it pings.
<databuddy> http://moronland.net/moronia/moron/1046/
<rathel> 127.0.0.1
<Brucevdk> javabugz: $ host localhost = localhost has address 127.0.0.1 (/etc/hosts = 127.0.0.1 localhost)
<javabugz> right
<javabugz> you never know
<javabugz> rathel: i think it has to do with
<javabugz> the grant
<javabugz> let's try to log on to mysql
<javabugz> mysql -u root -p
<rathel> Okay. done that.
<javabugz> and issue "grant all on amarok.* to amarok@* identified by 'password'
<javabugz> ;
<javabugz> this time..you are granting to user amarok@*...from any domain
<javabugz> as long as you don't modify the mysql default (bind to localhost)...you are ok in term of security
<javabugz> when you are done with the grant
<rathel> I get the SQL Syntax error doing that.
<javabugz> go back into amarok
<javabugz> you may need to surround "amarok@*" with quotes
<javabugz> the password also needs "" quotes
<rathel> okay quotes around amaok@* worked.
<javabugz> try to reconnect in amarok with the new password
<javabugz> and see if it work
<rathel> Same error.
<javabugz> FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
<javabugz> may need to do that with mysql
<Networker_> i have a problem with iptables on gutsy, someone can help ?
<rathel> Sill a no go.
<javabugz> at the prompt, do "mysql -u root -p"
<javabugz> oops
<javabugz> not -u root but -u amarok
<javabugz> once you are at the prompt
<javabugz> type "use amarok"
<Networker_> # iptables -A PREROUTING -s X.X.X.0/255.255.255.0 -p tcp -j DNAT --to-destination X.X.X.X
<Networker_> give : iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<javabugz> do you get any error?
<rathel> No error.
<mnemo> what is the keyboard shortcut to minimize all windows on GNOME ??
<javabugz> what about "select * from collection;"
<rathel> ERROR 1146 (42S02): Table 'amarok.collection' doesn't exist
<javabugz> sorry ...try "select * from album;"
<javabugz> it should find some records
<rathel> Empty Set.
<javabugz> seems the database connection is fine
<javabugz> id/password is working ok
<javabugz> i recommend you make a copy of your current amarok config
<javabugz> and blow it away
<rathel> Okay.
<javabugz> and try to launch amarok again
<javabugz> it will ask you the same info to connect to the db
<javabugz> as far as I can tell
<javabugz> the database connection is there
<javabugz> the amarok config is in ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<rathel> ah ... lol I was looking in apps/amarok
<rathel> hmm... Maybe I should just stick with sqlite.
<darx> hello folks
<javabugz> rathel: still not working?
<darx> I need cinelerra, which version should I install from here http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php ?
<rathel> javabugz, no.
<darx> there is a feisty version as well as a native debian one.. And BTW i'm on gutsy
<javabugz> same error?
<rathel> Yes.
<javabugz> if you can log on using amarok user at the command prompt
<javabugz> i have no idea why amarok would not connect with the same user/password
<javabugz> seems trivial...but are you using the same password?
<leperkhan1> cinelerra can't record off of my TV card.
<leperkhan1> nothing can.
<javabugz> i normally use amarok/amarok as the id/password for the db
<rathel> I'm going to give it another go from scratch, what would I use to delete everything I did in mysql?
<leperkhan1> I can watch stuff fine in TVtime, but other than that gutsy has NO TV card support.
<javabugz> rathel: at the prompt "mysql -u root -p"
<javabugz> than at mysql> prompt "drop database amarok;"
<darx> KDE suck. Crashes numerous time
<rathel> Okay. now time to scroll up.. lol
<javabugz> just type "create database amarok"
<javabugz> ;
<javabugz> and then the grant
<javabugz> rathel: sorry I has to run
<javabugz> good luck
<rathel> javabugz, Okay, thanks.
<RAdams> Is anyone else having a problem with Pidgin forgetting what plugins you're using? (Gusty Tribe 5 x86)
<leperkhan1> It keeps rearranging my buddy list.
<leperkhan1> But other than that it is working well, and remembering my plugins, etc.
<RAdams> hmm
<leperkhan1> Gotta love chattin' w/ all the myspace peeps. LOL
<RAdams> Never had this problem when I was using Tribe 5 amd64
<RAdams> how odd
<RAdams> Everytime I quit
<leperkhan1> ah, I'm on amd64.
<leperkhan1> :)
<RAdams> It unchecks all my plugins
<RAdams> I have to go back and re-check them
<RAdams> very frustrating >.<
<leperkhan1> It reorganizes my buddy list no matter what I do.  keeps putting people in the wrong groups and such.
<leperkhan1> you could try #pidgin
<RAdams> That's strange as well :|
<RAdams> omw there
<rathel> leperkhan1, How well does your MySpaceIM work? mine seems to only add 26 and they
<rathel> 're random.
<rathel> lol stupid enter.
<leperkhan1> hmmm.
<leperkhan1> Only have like 6 myspace im buddies so far.... Just warmin' up. :)
* leperkhan1 lazily waits for other myspace peeps to add HIM. XD
<d4rkmonkey> leperkhan1 <--- MYSPACE SUCKS.
<rathel> leperkhan1, ah okay than. :)
<d4rkmonkey> just pointing that out..
<d4rkmonkey> plus we're a bit offtopic now..
<Richie> HELP!
<leperkhan1> d4rkmonkey: That's like, your opinion, man.
<Richie> i mean Hello
<leperkhan1> :)
<d4rkmonkey> leperkhan1 thats like, fact man :P
<jussi01> !ask | Richie
<Richie> Umm...how do i change the keyboard layout?
<ubotu> Richie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jussi01> :)
<d4rkmonkey> Richie system>preferences>keyboard
<Richie> oh i hate that phrase
<d4rkmonkey> I think
* leperkhan1 was quoting the big lebowski.
<Richie> right then
<Richie> problem number to
<Richie> 2*
* d4rkmonkey doesn't care who leperkhan1 was quoting ;)
<Richie> i can only select 640 x 480 as a resolution
<Richie> how can do i add more options?
<d4rkmonkey> Richie try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<d4rkmonkey> than adding all of the resolutions when you get to that part that you know work with your monitor/video card
<Richie> I buggered the whole thing up trying to get my wireless working on the latest kernel
<Richie> i know what works with my monitor and gfx cards
<d4rkmonkey> Richie either edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file by hand, or do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<d4rkmonkey> leperkhan1 facebook is much better than myspace, as long as people don't treat it like myspace, cus you keep in touch with real friends, not random internet people.
<mon^rch> compiz + alltray does not work... fyi
<Richie> umm
<Richie> wait ignore that umm..
<Richie> well sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didnt work
<Richie> how do i edit the conf file again to add a res?
<TheRepacker> Hi All. I hosed my kernel this morning by installing Nvidia 100.14.19 , getting random lockups, so I want to use the 9636 driver, but 100.14 has modified the kernel. Anyone know how to get the older unmodified kernel back?
<IntuitiveNipple> TheRepacker: remove the 100.14.19 nvidia kernel module and then do "sudo depmod -a" to update dependencies, should stop it loading pretty conclusively
<TheRepacker> Roger, the system has been working great since tribe 2 with 9636, and I knew 100.11 have problems I should have waited to see if anyone else had problems first.
<c01100011> best way to upgrade to gutsy is to change everything in my sources.list ?
<Aondo> c01100011  no the update-manager -d is your best bet
<c01100011> -d flag is ?
<c01100011> dist upgrade
<c01100011> ?
<finalbeta> --help
<Vegar> how can I make the update manager not update packages I have built myself?
<Vegar> or rather, rebuilt
<Richie> THANK YOU DARKMONKEY!
<finalbeta> Those should not have been installed to the standard locations, so that shouldn't be a problem.
<gnomefreak> -d is development
<finalbeta> If you have done that, and you upgrade, things could go badly.
<Vegar> finalbeta: was that for me?
<finalbeta> Vegar: yes
<Vegar> I have rebuilt the .debs
<gnomefreak> with higher versions
<Vegar> now update manager and apt wants to download new debs
<Vegar> versions are the same
<gnomefreak> thats right
<gnomefreak> Vegar: its replacing yours with official packages there are changes and im assuming its because of the #ubuntu# that is causing it
<gnomefreak> to be higher than yours
<Vegar> right
<Vegar> well, how do I prevent them from being upgraded?
<gnomefreak> you need to pin it but normally not a good idea since ubuntu made thier own changes to the package
<gnomefreak> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Vegar> gnomefreak: I rebuilt from the ubuntu sources
<gnomefreak> there should be an option for something like it in synaptic afaik
<Vegar> synaptic settings doesn't affect apt
<gnomefreak> Vegar: than you should have bumped the number
<gnomefreak> Vegar: it should
<gnomefreak> it very much should since synaptic is using apt
<gnomefreak> synaptic == graphical interface to apt/dpkg nothing more nothing less
<Vegar> yes, but the pinning thing in synaptic doesn't prevent a manual apt-get upgrade from upgrading the package
<gnomefreak> it *should* not saying it does as the packages i build are always higher than ubuntus version unless im packaging it for ubuntu
* gnomefreak will bug michael on monday about it
<Richie> can anyone tell me what lirc_gpio is?
<rathel> I've been having issues with firefox and it's security component dialog.
<gnomefreak> Richie: lirc is for remotes
<gnomefreak> rathel: describe problem and what version
<gnomefreak> Richie: its not in the repos under that name
<Richie> gnome: cause its in my restricted drivers under that name.
<gnomefreak> Richie: you might ask from the place you got it
<gnomefreak> Richie: show doesnt find it
<Vegar> Ok
<Vegar> I'll try pinning
<gnomefreak> so i would say you didnt get it from repos as show shows the source package
<gnomefreak> Richie: but either way its a remote control something
<Richie> gnome: thats wierd..cause i got nothing like that on my laptop
<rathel> gnomefreak, I get this error: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Could_not_initialize_the_browser_security_component , I can temporary fix it by using safe mode to diasble extensions then I can enable them again it'll be be good sometime before it'll do it again.
<darrend__> I've lost the panel applet tht shows networks (wireless) and allows switching between them.  How do I get it back?  I don't see it in the "Add to panel..." dialog
<gnomefreak> rathel: what version?
<gnomefreak> rathel: i think we takled about this the other day
<gnomefreak> not me and you but us (ubuntu-mozilla devel)
<rathel> gnomefreak, 2.0.0.6
<rathel> ah okay.
<gnomefreak> ill find out monday the next ff push and what it will be, it will not happen till nextweekend or the following week
<rathel> That's fine, I just thought it was strange recently it's been happening alot.
<rathel> I think it's the session saver thing, it's the only thing I turned on recently. I'll turn it off and see if it still does it.
<gnomefreak> rathel: let me know if it happens a week after beta release
<Balaams_Miracle> Since a few updates ago, nothing except for fstab gets automatically mounted in Gnome anymore. I'm specifically talking about USB sticks and CDs/DVDs.
<gnomefreak> rathel: it sounds like an extension issue
<gnomefreak> rathel: safe-mode diables all extensions thats why you dont see it when you use safe-mode
<gnomefreak> Balaams_Miracle: that would nee dto be in bug format
<gnomefreak> need to
<gnomefreak> Balaams_Miracle: nothing we can do for the next week or week and half
<rathel> gnomefreak, Yeah, but didn't do anything with my extensions infact I uninstalled most of them.. lol It's just started after I turned on the "Continue from Last Session" thing in the preferences.
<underwatercow> After Gutsy releases, is there a way to start receiving updates for the next release?
<Balaams_Miracle> gnomefreak: okay, i could file a bugreport, but i was wondering if this was a known issue, or perhaps that some config file is corrupted
<IntuitiveNipple> Balaams_Miracle: one or two others have mentioned it, but we've not been able to reproduce it
<gnomefreak> rathel: uninstall all of them than see if it gets better if not than change that setting back and see. but either way nothing we can do about user modifications
<IntuitiveNipple> File a bug report if you can't find similar to it
<rathel> gnomefreak, Yeah I know, I just brought it up to see what ya'll had to say. that's all. :)
<jrbl> Hi.  Can anyone suggest why I wouldn't be able to log into a regular GNOME session, but only Failsafe?
<Balaams_Miracle> IntuitiveNipple: what package would be responsible for automounting removable devices?
<IntuitiveNipple> gnome-mount
<jrbl> When I try to log in regular, it just pops up a dialogue box saying that my session lasted less than 10 seconds - which is sort of obvious, and not very helpful.
<gnomefreak> rathel: as a mozilla maintainer i can say that there is a reason why we dont ship all prefferences, its not a oh hell lets make people mad by not turning this on by default
<jrbl> It doesn't drop anything in /var/crash, and I can't make heads or tails of the stuff in .xsession-errors.
<gnomefreak> although sometimes i wish it was ;)
<Balaams_Miracle> IntuitiveNipple: thanks, i'll go and see if i can mess with something to aleviate the probs
<gnomefreak> jrbl: thats cool i never got error like that ;) file a bug with your logs including /var/log/xorg.0.log
<jrbl> Ok.
<gnomefreak> jrbl: we are going through alot of X changes and bugs since the stink everyone made about getting 7.3 in we had no plan on it since we migrated changes to 7.2 but bryce did upgrade it :(
<jrbl> Ok.
<rathel_> ...
<jrbl> Filling it out now.
<rathel_> lol I think my Gutsy crashed hard, can't do anything :X.
<gnomefreak> rathel: turn off compiz
<rathel_> gnomefreak, I don't use compiz or XGL, xgl uses up way to much cpu.
<gnomefreak> rathel_: what video cad?
<gnomefreak> card?
<rathel_> 9700.
<rathel_> Radeon.
<gnomefreak> ok good
<rathel_> XGL and Compiz worked great on 7.04.
<gnomefreak> than something is really wrong if it crashed i havent had gnome crash yet (i was on gutsy before feisty release
<gnomefreak> rathel_: i think need for XGl is finally gone
<jrbl> bbiam; going to generate the bug again so I can get exact texts
<rathel_> Well.. I wasn't using either with my computer crashed.
<gnomefreak> rathel_: gnome?
<CaBlGuY> so, hows it comin?  doin good??
<gnomefreak> rathel_: what do you see in /var/crash?
<gnomefreak> CaBlGuY: busy
<CaBlGuY> ahh
<CaBlGuY> still lots to do yet?
<rathel_> gnomefreak, my computer is still booting, I'm using a different comp.
<gnomefreak> CaBlGuY: we are frozen for the next week or so, only important updates will be pushed for beta1
<CaBlGuY> wow..
<gnomefreak> CaBlGuY: still alot if issues due to adding late in cycle
<CaBlGuY> well, as long as it's right when it comes out..  that's the man thing..
<gnomefreak> but this week since i did what i needed to is just gonna be fixing bugs and waiting for thaw
<gnomefreak> CaBlGuY: hard to say someone in here is crashing gnome
<gnomefreak> CaBlGuY: others cant boot
<CaBlGuY> wow..  I've never seen Gnome crash..
<gnomefreak> CaBlGuY: others have few issues
<gnomefreak> CaBlGuY: me neither
<gnomefreak> its X crashing if i had to guess without seeing logs
<CaBlGuY> but, still, it's good to see it now and not on the actual distro..
<gnomefreak> .me thinks X is still way off from stable but thats my opinion
<CaBlGuY> I had some issues when I tried to upgrade fomr edgy to Fiesty with Xcrashing or not even starting up..  it was wierd..
<CaBlGuY> *from
<rathel> gnomefreak, this is what is in /var/crash http://pastebin.com/d55f3f8f6
<gnomefreak> yes that is either X or gtk2 im gonna say X
<gnomefreak> again i cant see in them
<gnomefreak> rathel: look in home dir for a nautilus crash file
<gnomefreak> yes i know it shouldnt go there but it still does :)
<gnomefreak> might be fixed with latest kernel
<gnomefreak> brb going for smoke
<rathel> gnomefreak, I don't see a nautilus crash file.
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> rathel: are those all new?
<gnomefreak> yes im trying to go for one. if they arnt all new than rm all of them and try to crash it again see what logs you get.
<rathel> gnomefreak, No, a day old.
* gnomefreak gone to do house work
<darrend> anyone know how to stop gnome-screensaver interfering with games being played fullscreen? (ie it keeps trying to blank the screen and lock it during play)
<jrbl> Turn it off?
<pkern> Could someone please point me to -dbgsym for gutsy? (No browser here, console only.)
<pkern> PriceChild: Could you please do me a favour and lookup the apt source for -dbgsym/gutsy for me?
<PriceChild> lookup the apt source?
<pkern> *cough*
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> did anyone take a look at bug 102818 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102818 in ubuntu "macbook volume control doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102818
<PriceChild> pkern, what do you mean?
<pkern> Got it. Bah.
<pkern> Whyever the w3m on Ubuntu did not like the Wiki, the server did.
<geser> pkern: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs gutsy main universe
<pkern> geser: Thanks.
<PriceChild> Right so you wanted the repository holding the gutsy -dbgsym packages...
<rohan> if i nominate a bug for gutsy, does it mean someone needs to approve it first ?
<rohan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/109882/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109882 in fedora "Headphone automute not working" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<strabes> how do I tell what upgrades do?
<rohan> i don't know the issue is strange because it's already been fixed upstream but not in gutsy yet .. !!
<strabes> like i'd like to know what the new fglrx released today does
<rohan> strabes: reading the changelog for that package ?
<strabes> rohan: how do i do taht?
<strabes> i mean, how do I access it
<chrissturm> hey guys, where can i see what hotkeys compiz has defined?
<Blackgoth> in the manpage?
<rohan> strabes: simple way i know is packages.ubuntu.com/packagename and download the changelog from there, at the bottom
<rohan> crimsun: are you around ?
<Vegar> is pidgin supposed to crash a lot?
<rohan> no
<tarheelcoxn> anybody with a thinkpad around?
<tarheelcoxn> would need to be one with a radeon 7500 graphics card
<tarheelcoxn> need somebody to help me confirm bug 141609
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141609 in xorg "startx fails with vesa, ati on T41 with Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] " [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141609
<Vegar> tarheelcoxn: I have one
<Vegar> oh
<Vegar> nvidia graphics
<tarheelcoxn> Vegar: thanks anyway
<HyperCity> i'm tryng to compile a plugin for gimp 2.3 but i get this Package gimp-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. what is the sintax for the makefile?
<maria> anyone feel like helping me turn on desktop effects
<maria> when i click on enable it says cannot, but im pretty sure 3d acceleration is working since t he restricted nvidia driver automatically installed
<xero9364> 42.
<bjwebb> hi
* bjwebb can't seem to find ff in gutsy repos
<bjwebb> how do i update from tribe 5 to latest build?
<maria> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<bjwebb> maria: proably, but its not doing anything :S
<Vegar> dist-upgrade is just like a normal upgrade with special conflicts solving
<bjwebb> Vegar: ahh, so do i need some flags?
<maria> bjwebb : stupid question but did you update first
<maria> ?
<theCore> does anyone else has remarked that PNG icons in Gutsy look blurry?
<Vegar> bjwebb: no
<bjwebb> maria: no
<bjwebb> and i know about update command
<Vegar> bjwebb: AFAIK, the software updater should keep you up to date
<bjwebb> no wonder i couldn't find ff
<maria> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bjwebb> maria: i know :S
<maria> oh
<maria> im new to this so i have no idea
<maria> i;ve only had ubuntu a couple of months
<bjwebb> what were you using before?
<maria> windows
<bjwebb> :O
<maria> but i really want mythtv for my living room so im trying to learn slowly
<bjwebb> ive only been using *buntu for a few months too actually
<maria> now im trying to get desktop effects enabled
<maria> but im using an old pc
<bjwebb> oh
<maria> p4 1.6 with a old legacy nvidia card
<maria> im not quite sure if itll even handle it
<maria> i think its a riva tnt2
<maria> its agp at least
<bjwebb> whatll happen if i end a dist upgrade?
<databuddy> i'm happy to report successful upgrade from feisty 32bit x86 to same gutsy via changing sources went really smooth!
<databuddy> and very nonstandard install too :>
<Xero> databuddy, congrats,
<databuddy> ^_^ ty!!
<bjwebb> will it confuse it completely if i end an upgrade part way through?
<bjwebb> its gutsy tibe 5 to latest gutsy packages rather than feisty to gutsy
<Pici> bjwebb: Its not a good idea to stop any package installation in the middle
<VousDeux> In Ubuntu, how can I change the default repeat rate for keyboard. I changed it on the System menu, but that only seems to apply after I logon.
<Balaams_Miracle> Paron my ignorance, but how come NetworkManager adds new HAL devices on my system?
<tekhawk> status on nvidia kernal mod?
<Balaams_Miracle> The HAL devices in question are USB devices, CD/DVD stations, etc...
<Vorbote> Balaams_Miracle: you are making the wrong connection. Those devices are added by udev+dbus
<Balaams_Miracle> Vorbote: How else should i read the following line from my syslog?: Sep 23 00:52:46 balaam-desktop NetworkManager: <debug> [1190501566.576734]  nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_empty_cd_rw').
<Vorbote> That's because Network Manager is listening to the dbus port and logging more than pertains to itself.
<Vorbote> A bug, obviously.
<Balaams_Miracle> Vorbote: Ah, that explains a lot then
<Vorbote> Those events are sent by hal through dbus and caught by client apps, like gnomevfs for example.
<Balaams_Miracle> I was just about to ask if uninstalling NM would cripple HAL, but you've already answered that question :-)
<Vorbote> and from there to gnome-mount if it is a removable device you have in automount mode.
<Vorbote> Yup, the other way around would be baaad thogh.
<Vorbote> though
<Balaams_Miracle> Man, there is so much still to learn for me :-)
<Vorbote> :-P
<Vorbote> But, yes, today we are married to udev+hal+dbus till deatch do up part. That's what allows the desktop environments (GNOME, KDE, XFCE) to do magic with hardware.
<Balaams_Miracle> Gotta say that i love hal+udev+dbus (HUD?). Years ago, i tried my hands on RedHat 6, but back then, Linux wasn't very friendly towards those that were used to the ease of use of Windows.
<Balaams_Miracle> I've made the switch this last december and although i've sort of got my bearings, i am now trying to understand Linux. Like what makes Linux do what.
<Balaams_Miracle> Every day is an adventure :-)
<Vorbote> Definitely. I myself I'm having fun implementing SELinux in Debian (it can be done in Ubuntu too, but with AppArmor, I want to compare both).
<javabugz> has anyone been able to get mplayer to work with dvd menu?
<javabugz> seems that dvdnav:// does not work
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-23
<Balaams_Miracle> Vorbote: Been afk for a bit.... Anyway, i'm a bit afraid of apparmor because i don't know what it does. For all i know, i could make all my stuff inaccessible to myself if i do something wrong.
<Balaams_Miracle> But i love to experiment, especially with new things.
<branstrom> Does anyone using Compiz experience windows opening with no content inside the decorations but a black area? It's just a black window. The controls are apparently still there, my mouse cursor changes when I move it over the window, and tooltips and menu popups show up. But there's no window content displayed.
<Balaams_Miracle> branstrom: I get that too, but after closing a couple of windows, the problem goes away.
<branstrom> Yeah, but it's annoying :)
<Balaams_Miracle> So right now the trick is not to have too many windows open, because they eat video RAM
<branstrom> Oh. I only have 128MB.
* Balaams_Miracle has 64
<Vorbote> It is a mandatory access control (MAC) system. There is a lot of controversy among the proponents of SELinux and those of AppArmor because they use differnet approaches to security. SELinux is much more complete but it is like the 800-pound gorilla. AppArmor is nimble and delivers what it promises without much fuss. OTOH, SELinux can be a pain to use. I've lost (Fedora 4, which was a lemon) filesystems to a bad SELinux retagging. But things have c
<_lemsx1_> branstrom: i've found that killing and restarting compiz brings my windows back
<Balaams_Miracle> I could make it more, because it's shared memory. But still.
<Vorbote> AppArmor wouldn't slow down a small machine, SELinux, ooohhh yes.
<Balaams_Miracle> Vorbote: So, does AppArmor function without any user interaction? Or can a user royally screw up his system with it?
* cyphase has just discovered the /apps/gnome-screensaver/away_message gconf key
<Vorbote> Balaams_Miracle: AppArmor works with a predefines set of rules and you can add more on your own with it s user tools; the config files are easy to understand.
<Vorbote> Have a lokk at /usr/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd
<Vorbote> look to (can't stop being distracted :-)
<Balaams_Miracle> Trying to find it, but that exact path/file does not exist on my system
<Vorbote> It would if you were using gutsy :-)
<Vorbote> Ohh, Pebcak, pebcak!!!!!
<pwnguin> so wacom tools got moved out of xorg.conf
<Balaams_Miracle> I knew it! :-)
<Vorbote> /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd
<pwnguin> is there a replacement?
<soothsayer> How can I determine why 'suspend' from the gnome logout menu fails. ('/etc/acpi/sleep.sh force' works)
<Vorbote> soothsayer: read the output of dmesg for anything strange related to ACPI and resume. That'll give you clues.
<soothsayer> Vorbote: dmesg is unhelpful
<soothsayer> Vorbote: Just some 'lid switch', 'sleep button', and 'power button' messages
<Vorbote> If the codes show in the the output, you can use those data to reprogram the keys in the keyboard applet.
<Vorbote> Else try enabling bootlog in /etc/defaults and rebooting. That'll record more than what you ever wanted to ask about your boot up somewhere in /var/log.
<soothsayer> Vorbote: Is that ^ directed at me?
<Vorbote> yes
<soothsayer> Vorbote: I'm invoking suspend from gnome logout menu, not via keypress.
<Vorbote> soothsayer: hmm... Could be a problem with the DSDT in the BIOS
<soothsayer> Nothing seems to happen (screen doesn't even blank), just the libnotify messsage. Suspend-to-ram was working in Feisty. Configs in /etc weren't changed much (and I reviewed them0
<Vorbote> soothsayer: check if there is an updated ACPI file in http://acpi.sourceforge.net/
<Vorbote> There's been lots of "fixes" to the suspend code lately, perhaps you could file a bug and get a fix before release.
<Vorbote> As well as other things, two kernel releases in a week...
<leperkhanz> At least on the random reboots, I don't have to all the way restart the machine, and restarting X works now.
<leperkhanz> I hated booting all the way back to ground zero all the time.
<soothsayer> Vorbote: The problem is it is very difficult to troubleshoot. "My suspend doesn't work" isn't likely to be very helpful
<soothsayer> (helpful to developers)
<Vorbote> There is a protocol in the Wiki to debug kernel problems but I can't find it now... The bootlogd logs would help a lot too.
<soothsayer> Vorbote: Alright thanks. I'll try to dig up the info and putz around a bit.
<Vorbote> Good luck with that!
<soothsayer> heh
<flodine> is there a easy way to remove the ubuntu icon from the menu and use the gnome footprint of old?
<Vorbote> flodine: overwriting one with the other as far as I know.
<soothsayer> Is it possible to remove the icon completely? (i.e. to move a useful button/menu in its place)?
<Vorbote> soothsayer: not really it is an integral part of the menu.
<soothsayer> Vorbote: Integral? In what way?
<Vorbote> click on applications and you'll see.
<soothsayer> What am I seeing?
<Vorbote> That the selected region covers both the icon and the text.
<Vorbote> You can move it out, renaming it or whatever, and it would not be loaded. I'm not sure the resulting space would shrink though.
<soothsayer> Vorbote: I guess I don't follow. What is the difference from, say, the 'places' menu
<Vorbote> the places menu doesn't have an icon embedded in the display, while the applications menu...
<soothsayer> Vorbote: Exactly. And the places menu seems to work fine. What is so 'integral' about that icon then?
<Vorbote> I'm sure there is a way to change it with gconf, and even of hiding it. The latter may need the use of devils-pie though.
<Vorbote> The icon has been programmed as part of the applications menu applet. It is an integral part. (And now we are walking into semantics and lexicography. really want to go there? :-))
<soothsayer> Seems like a waste of space to me. And misleading. I would expect it to be separate button (like the Apple menu on OSX), rather than decoration for a menu; decoration which is absent on the functionally identical menus adjacent.
<Vorbote> And why do you think the GNOME gui designers are considered lower life-forms in some circles?
<CountX> what webbrowser is the best for fast and has tabs?
<ConstyXIV> can you get the deskbar to hang off the panel instead of it's own window again?
<Vorbote> I dunno, each graphical desktop I've used has got so horible warts that I just try to pick the less poisonous... :-)
<ConstyXIV> CountX: opera
<CountX> ConstyXIV: fast? opera runs slow on mine
<ConstyXIV> CountX: you could give epiphany or konqueror a shot, but konqueror uses kdelibs, which you may not want
<Vorbote> CountX: perhaps ConstyXIV is talking of the 9.5 (kestrel) technical preview. That one is fast.
<ConstyXIV> yeah, i use kestrel
<CountX> Vorbote: link me?
<ConstyXIV> but i thought 9.2 was pretty fast too
<soothsayer> CountX: You could go for a console based client if you really wanted as-fast-as-possbile
<ConstyXIV> CountX: labs.opera.com
<Vorbote> Not enough.
<rustalot> so how well does flash work on 64bit gutsy? I'm currently using 32bit gutsy on my machine ( b/c feisty doesn't work on my laptop), and I'm thinking of switching...
<ConstyXIV> my only real issue with opera is that it's a QT app in gnome, but some skinnage smooths that over enough
<IntuitiveNipple> rustalot: It has been fine recently
<Vorbote> But don't get the alpha-1, rather get a weekly from http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/
<Vorbote> lots of bug fixes.
<rustalot> IntuitiveNipple: So if I wanted to switch from 32 to 64 bit, I just back up my home directory and copy it into the new machine, right?
<IntuitiveNipple> Well, depends how modular you want to be. I have separate partitions for /boot and /home, and then I can use more than one root for different versions. E.g. I currently can boot Feisty 32-bit and Gutsy 64-bit and keep all the same settings
<arakthor> Hi, I have a laptop with a screen that supports a resolution of 1900x1200. With the default nv driver, it displays correctly; however, with the nvidia restricted driver the resolution is still at maximum, but I have to scroll around the screen to see everything. Does anybody have any ideas where settings for that may be found?
<skyfaller> hey folks... I'm interested in installing Ubuntu on my new Macbook Pro.  Do you recommend trying Gutsy Tribe 5?
<pwnguin> instead of feisty?
<skyfaller> pwnguin: yes
<cowbud> anyone else here heard of the feared white terminal issue and have a fix for it? I am using an Nvidia card on Ubuntu Gutsy
<pwnguin> if you're new to linux/ubuntu/debian, i dont think it's a good idea
<c01100011> does screen and graphics preferences really require a reboot after every change ? or is restarting X enough ?
<pwnguin> get feisty, and you can upgrade rather simply
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: not yet
<crimsun> c01100011: latter.
<skyfaller> pwnguin: heh, I got Feisty running, and I wanted to use Compiz, so I tried upgrading to Gutsy b/c I understand Compiz is turned on by default
<gnomefreak> you will regreat upgrading now sadly
<skyfaller> and of course it screwed everything up
<pwnguin> skyfaller: except on upgrades
<c01100011> crimsun, thanks
<skyfaller> pwnguin: oh, really?  I guess that was a pointless exercise then
* gnomefreak waiting for X guy to get back to me with a few X issues
<pwnguin> skyfaller: you can still enable it manually
<skyfaller> gnomefreak: When?  Do I really have to wait until Oct 18th?  Shouldn't Gutsy be, like, almost ready by now?
<gnomefreak> upgrade also kind of broken atm
<IntuitiveNipple> skyfaller: You would be better trying one of the daily CD builds http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: you dont have to wait but X has a few bugs some worse than others atm and wont be fixed til end of next week or later
<skyfaller> ah, interesting
<skyfaller> so the daily build will be better than Tribe 5?
<pwnguin> i just meant install feisty then upgrade at gutsy release, not right now, heh
<gnomefreak> oh and dailt desktop cds are not in best shape and iirc the alternate cd is still oversized
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: my advice for safest way is to wait for tribe 6
<skyfaller> gnomefreak: Tribe 6 isn't being released, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<gnomefreak> only showstopper/important fixes in the next week as i understand it universe might get in but they are gonna be tight
<IntuitiveNipple> tribe-6 was cancelled
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: thats why the word wait was there
<IntuitiveNipple> beta in 4 days time :)
<gnomefreak> ther eisnt a tribe 6 its beta 1
<gnomefreak> and it will be released around friday
<gnomefreak> i think date is thursday but friday is better bet
<skyfaller> hm...
<skyfaller> *sigh* I really need Linux now, and I was dissatisfied with Feisty
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: feel free to upgrade but EXPECT it to brake
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: use feisty if you need linux
<gnomefreak> use gutsy if you need something to brake
<pwnguin> break
<gnomefreak> that too
<skyfaller> gnomefreak: yes, it did break, I have to wipe and reinstall
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: its going to
<pwnguin> heh
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: stick with feisty for now
<pwnguin> thats rate
<pwnguin> rare
* pwnguin accidentally lockd the laptop up during an apt-get upgrade
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: not really upgrades have been really bad the last week
<skyfaller> pwnguin: well, I don't *have* to, I just don't feel like figuring out all of the weird problems
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: install feisty than check back end of the week and just upgrade
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: as i said feel free to do it now but theres a very good chance from what i have seen heard it WILL break
<gnomefreak> kernel is fairly stable :)
<crimsun> (it will, just tried this afternoon)
<gnomefreak> crimsun: i did it the day dpkg broke :(
<pwnguin> heh
<gnomefreak> talk about running in circles trying to figure it out
<pwnguin> so was the nvidia-glx break my fault, or did other people experience that?
<gnomefreak> i use the -new and other than X being messed up it works great
<pwnguin> i upgraded today and wound up without -new
<pwnguin> (dpkg hates reboots)
<gnomefreak> change monitor from monitor buttons X fails to do the right thing but will find out more when bryce gets to that bug
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: what card?
<pwnguin> quadro nvs 100m
<gnomefreak> im gonna assume that is a nvidia
<pwnguin> ive fixed it all up
<pwnguin> yea
<skyfaller> So my problem with Feisty was that it didn't recognize my nvidia card or something... I had to use the alternate CD, and X11 wouldn't start after I installed, I had to hack the config file to use some other driver
<gnomefreak> is it a fx4
<gnomefreak> or whatever it is :(
<pwnguin> its closer to a geforce 7300
<gnomefreak> geforce4? or reg.
<skyfaller> I was hoping that a Gutsy install would have an updated nvidia driver or whatever that would support my computer properly
<pwnguin> uh
<pwnguin> im 99.9 percent resetting during an upgrade caused the problem
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: it does but you will hard pressed to get it installed and working on feisty and upgrade isnt worth the breakage
<pwnguin> but geforce4 is an ANCIENT card
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: not really
<pwnguin> after the geforce4s they started naming it 5x00,6x00 etc
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: late feisty devel they killed support
<pwnguin> i know
<gnomefreak> they are now supported by the nvidia-glx from us
<gnomefreak> and legecy for nvidia iirc
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: nvidia is fixable on feisty
<skyfaller> gnomefreak: what do you recommend
<skyfaller> ?
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: thats not likely to be X fault
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: what card what driver did you install?
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: did you use restricted-manager to install it?
<pwnguin> macbooks come with nvidia chipsets?
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: ask festy questions in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: why not?
<skyfaller> pwnguin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macbook_pro#Specifications
<gnomefreak> afaik mac hardware is same as everyone elses minus the proc
<skyfaller> pwnguin: new Macbook Pros have an nVidia Geforce 8600M GT
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<gnomefreak> thats bad
<pwnguin> heh
<skyfaller> gnomefreak: really?
<pwnguin> they used to have ati
<pwnguin> skyfaller: check the wiki page for macbooks
<gnomefreak> 7600 and up have always been a beast to set up
<pwnguin> there should be advice on the subject since they're common
<Fracture> !info nvidia-glx-new
<c01100011> trying to setup dual screen, thought screen & graphics preferences would aid my woes, but i am still having no luck. help please
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-12.1 (gutsy), package size 4895 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<skyfaller> pwnguin: ah, thanks for the pointers... the page has been updated since I last looked
<gnomefreak> i cant remember what cards it was but the drivers were iffy
<gnomefreak> that site might be helpfull if they told you what video card was there
<gnomefreak> ah i see it
<gnomefreak> and depending when your manf. date is would change alot
<skyfaller> ... mine is definitely one with an Nvidia card, i.e. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProSantaRosa
<skyfaller> there aren't any significant differences between Santa Rosa models as far as I'm aware
<flodine> this software they call gutsy really run ok for me
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: again it depends if it was made before june 5 2007
<skyfaller> right, if it was made before that it has an ATI card instead of an Nvidia card
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> very big difference in cards
<gnomefreak> and support
<skyfaller> right
<skyfaller> well, mine is definitely the latter
<gnomefreak> skyfaller: use the restricted-manager to install the drivers it will set everything up for you just might have to restart X
<gnomefreak> kernel team has been extreamly busy
<gnomefreak> brb
<skyfaller> so it's not clear to me from reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProSantaRosa whether I want Gutsy or Feisty
<rhaag71> having gusty problem, was told to come here...
<rhaag71> Did update this morning, warm boot, then no more gnome panel
<arooni_> advice on resizing my laptops hard drive.  i was thinking of doing:  10GB for /, 81.97 gb for /home, and 2 GB for swap ...... does this make sense?  should I do something else?
<joe_> Anyone know how to get the screen brightness adjustable under Ubuntu?
<joe_> The latest set of updates seems to have messed mine up.
<arooni_> <arooni_> folks gparted keeps crashing when i try to reszie partitions on my ubuntu live cd
<tarheelcoxn> arooni_: try the alternate cd, just use the partitioner there
<arooni_> oh man i already wiped this cd for the live cd
<arooni_> tarheelcoxn, can i do that without having to reinstall ubuntu
<tarheelcoxn> arooni_: I'm confused. you're trying to re-do partitions but you don't want to reinstall?
<arooni_> thats right
<arooni_> i already have ubuntu installed
<arooni_> but now i want to resize a couple partitions i have
<arooni_> specficially the /home
<tarheelcoxn> you added a drive or something?
<tarheelcoxn> why are you trying to resize /home?
<tarheelcoxn> arooni_: ^^
<arooni_> tarheelcoxn, hey again; its because i have subsequently blown away windows
<arooni_> and have decided i will go 100% linux
<gnomefreak> the daily cds are a bit messed up they have been working late to get things ready to build beta1 please wait until next week to use the desktop cd, the alternate cd may still be oversized as well
<tarheelcoxn> arooni_: tip #1: back up your data somewhere else
<arooni_> tarheelcoxn, its backed up
<spasticteapot> Has anyone fixed the no-brightness-adjustment bug in Gutsy?
<tarheelcoxn> arooni_: second question, then. why are you already on gutsy?
<gnomefreak> spasticteapot: check on launchpad.net for the bug. i havent come across it in my email yet
<arooni_> tarheelcoxn, the only way that i could get my t61 to work with ubuntu
<tarheelcoxn> ahhh
<arooni_> intel's graphics card
<arooni_> x3100
<gnomefreak> lol poor intel cards
<arooni_> :(
<gnomefreak> the drivers are all kinds of mucked up
<gnomefreak> yes its being worked on
<tarheelcoxn> arooni_: have you tried another liveCD? like systemrescuecd?
<gnomefreak> tarheelcoxn: all the desktop(live cd) dailies are screwed up
<arooni_> tarheelcoxn, no i havent; got a link?
<gnomefreak> wait until around tuesday they should be fixed
<arooni_> do people know that compiz is broken?
<arooni_> for intel cards?
<arooni_> in newest gutsy?
<gnomefreak> that is about the day they will start spinning the beta ISO's for devel testing
<tarheelcoxn> gnomefreak: that's why I'm suggesting arooni_ try a different livecd (ie. not ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> arooni_: depends on the card some intel cards will NOT beablet o use compiz at all
<gnomefreak> tarheelcoxn: the differnet live cd is built off the same live cd as the rest
<gnomefreak> hence all will be broken
<arooni_> gnomefreak, but i was able to use it fine before
<arooni_> fereshest updates
<gnomefreak> arooni_: i didnt say it was your card that was blacklisted or failure for drivers
<tarheelcoxn> arooni_: http://www.sysresccd.org/wiki/opensearch_desc.php
<spasticteapot> Someone needs to fix the X3100 bug.
<tarheelcoxn> gnomefreak: if sysresccd is ubuntu-based, that's news to me
<gnomefreak> hold that thought i need to see this out
<arooni_> why doesnt my compiz work then :(
<arooni_> but first
<arooni_> how should i resize /home
<spasticteapot> It's an intel graphics card, so bloody everyone will be using it.
<arooni_> nevermind
<arooni_> gparted is coming through!!!!!!!!
<rhaag71> anybody have a problem with gnome panel today after (early) updates?
<help> \rhaag71
<gnomefreak> rhaag71: a bunch of people
<rhaag71> what happened, i sifted thru logs and didnt c anything
<rhaag71> is there an 'irc practice' channel, have'nt done this since days of dial up BBS
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> how do you practice?
<rhaag71> don't know, I just don't want to bug people (no pun intended)
<gnomefreak> rhaag71: please file a bug report if noone has yet but there have been atleast 10 poeple complaining about it
<rhaag71> filed early this morning, thanks
<gnomefreak> thank you :)
<gnomefreak> more than likely its part of the X bugs
<gnomefreak> not gnome
<rhaag71> I was thinking, because everything else seems to work fine, but no alt-f2
<tarheelcoxn> bug 141609
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141609 in xorg "startx fails with vesa, ati on T41 with Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] " [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141609
<rhaag71> I had the problem with savage on a T23
<rhaag71> at least I don't have bug no. 001, thanks guys.
<tarheelcoxn> hehe
<arooni_> did anyone have a problem launching gnome setting daemon
<arooni_> latest updates breaks it for me
<tarheelcoxn> heh. X is completely dead for me (bug mentioned above)
<tarheelcoxn> ooh. new kernel.
* tarheelcoxn updates
<spasticteapot> arooni_: yes.
<CountX> i have a weird problem
<CountX> when i boot sometimes it wont go into X, it says something about a drive with errors
<CountX> ctrl+alt+del restarts and it boots fine
<spasticteapot> CountX: It might just be that your filesystem/hard drive is flakey.
<CountX> spasticteapot: just?
<tarheelcoxn> CountX: have you installed smartmontools and run diagnostics on the drive?
<CountX> tarheelcoxn: should i?
<tarheelcoxn> CountX: if you're worried about your hard drive, yes
<CountX> tarheelcoxn: theres nothing wrong with the hard drive its been solid for about 2 months
<tarheelcoxn> CountX: how do you know without diagnostic output?
<CountX> tarheelcoxn: they work fine now
<CountX> tarheelcoxn: and always have, just lately its no booted sometimes
<CountX> actually, pretty reliably
<CountX> almost every boot it goes to that screen and i have to ctrl+alt+del
<CountX> how do i run smartmontools?
<CountX> sudo?
<CountX> it as if its no installed
<spasticteapot> CountX: If your hard drive/file system is bad, it means at most ten or twenty hours of work. If the Gutsy hard-drive management bits are gone, it means hundreds of hours of work.
<CountX> spasticteapot: what?
<CountX> this all started when i used gparted
<CountX> damn you gparted
<CountX> can you tell me how i can check for harddrive erros?
<CountX> like smartmontools wont start
<CountX> has anyone gotten webcams to pickup under a flash bassed site?
<CountX> like stickam.com?
<CountX> also wireless
<CountX> that would be great to get working
<CountX> so i can actually have a laptop instead of a portable pc with a weak battery
<tarheelcoxn> CountX: if you're having trouble with the things you've just listed, you really shouldn't be trying to run gutsy
<tarheelcoxn> gutsy simply isn't ready
<terlmann> gutsy is fine
<terlmann> Im using it right now
<terlmann> I wish it had kde4 though
<terlmann> gnome .20 is good :-)
<tarheelcoxn> the /topic doesn't seem to agree
<CountX> isnt gutsy close to release?
<CountX> 1 month?
<spasticteapot> CountX: Yes.
<spasticteapot> For two months a year, every Ubuntu developer on the planet is in a state of "Oh crap, we'll never get this done in time."
<tarheelcoxn> CountX: what spasticteapot said. this past week I've pulled more than 10 updates a day, a couple of days more than 50 updates
<Dr_willis> of course look at the good side.. the # of updates for Feisty has dropped dramaticially! :)
<spasticteapot> I think that Ubuntu is going to fail, simply because it's going to give all the poor developers aneurysms.
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<spasticteapot> You can't have any Linux gurus if they don't live past 30.
<spasticteapot> Slackware developers are usually too busy sledding to do any bugfixing.
<tarheelcoxn> 's why we have to pitch in!
<tarheelcoxn> join the bugsquad and whatnot
<tarheelcoxn> drink from the firehose, as it were
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> The windows shares browsing seems to be not working right. Odd.
<terlmann> I update during the night :-)
<terlmann> with fvwm , fvwm-crystal , kde , e17 and gnome installed..
<terlmann> well I can't fail to get a working GUI!
<terlmann> plus there is fluxbox too!
<tarheelcoxn> you could fail if Xorg died
<tarheelcoxn> which has happened to me. I've been ambling along with out Xorg since Friday morning
<emf> Hi. I just upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy. My old user can login, but the graphical shell doesn't load. I added a new user, and upon running `startx`, they get to what looks like gnome, but then the screen becomes white. I'm using the very latest September "nvidia" driver. If I change my driver to "nv", I can see gnome, and use my machine (though no 3d acceleration, of course). Can anybody help me logging into a graphical shell using the "
<emf> nvidia" drivers?
<terlmann> not really
<terlmann> they are crap mon
<tarheelcoxn> emf: it's closed. closed == no help
<terlmann> one thing you could do
<terlmann> add extra cooling to your gpu
<terlmann> and cross your fingers
<terlmann> I threw away a geforce 5500
<terlmann> because of this
<terlmann> back to ATI for me :-)
<RAOF> emf: Ah, you've got Xgl installed?
<emf> RAOF: I believe so. I've seen a message saying as much. Should I remove it...?
<RAOF> emf: It can't work if you've manually installed the nvidia drivers, so yes.
<CountX> what if ubuntu gets a tv commercial?
<emf> RAOF: (I was using Beryl before)
<RAOF> Or you could uninstall the nvidia drivers, and reinstall mesa and install nvidia-glx-new, which is the very latest nvidia drivers.
<RAOF> emf: Beryl had a statically linked copy of mesa (ugh).
<emf> RAOF: Ahh, neat! I'll give that a shot. I've always installed my nvidia drivers manually, but I'd prefer to allow Ubuntu to manage them.
<emf> RAOF. I'll return upon the completion of that test, and let you know my results. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<RAOF> emf: NP
<terlmann> emf
<emf> ?
<terlmann> get some extra cooling for it
<terlmann> like a 12 volt fan taped to the heat sink ?
<terlmann> makes it run better :-P
<emf> Haha, I've noticed Beryl runs my GPU into a nice little space heater.
<DanaG> 100.14.19 seems to give me black screen on VT switch.
<DanaG> I've gone back to .09.
<RAOF> DanaG: I've got that with all the nvidia drivers.  Unsetting "sync to vblank" in compiz works around that.
<m1ke> Gutsy user here.  It updated to latest at the moment.  When I hover my mouse overt items, and no longer get the comment or pop up extra info, but instead I get a black box.  For example, when using any window i position my mouse over the minimize,maximize,exit icon,and it doesnt display that text any more.  It just shows a black box.  This happens with any application that has any information that will be displayed when mouse is hovered
<m1ke>  over.
<emf> RAOF: Neat! That totally worked!
<DanaG> that bug didn't used to happen to me with 97.55.
<RAOF> emf: The nvidia installer is annoying.  It overwrites libGL, and doesn't make a backup.
<emf> tarheelcoxn: closed != no help, it would seem (I have a similar aversion to closed software myself, so I understand where you're coming from)
<RAOF> m1ke: That's a problem with your theme.  Clearlooks and such have now got support for changing the colours of tooltips.  Sadly, it seems the default colours are black-on-black :)
<emf> RAOF: Yeah, I think I'll stick with the ubuntu-packaged nvidia drivers. Thanks for the help!
<m1ke> RAOF, man you are smart.  yea, i had it on clear looks, made the appearance change and all now fixed.
<RAOF> m1ke: Not so much smart, as have been bitten by that before :)
<terlmann> I love my clearlooks and latest kde + gnome
<terlmann> finally , no ugly gtk 1.* !!
<AmyRose> !ask | AmyRose
<AmyRose> Hahaha
<AmyRose> What is the difference between the 386 and generic kernels?
<crdlb> AmyRose, 386 is for really old computers that don't support SMP, etc
<AmyRose> Oh
<AmyRose> So why did it become the default when I upgraded?
<crdlb> it shouldn't have
<crdlb> but if it does get installed for whatever reason, it has priority over generic
<jscinoz> Will games with rootkit based security (gameguard, hackshield, etc) ever work in wine?
<AmyRose> jscinoz: Probably not, unless they are cracked
<jscinoz> >_<
<AmyRose> jscinoz: Your best bet is probably going to be to look for a crack
<jscinoz> guess i'll have to keep my XP install around for a few things >_<
<AmyRose> jscinoz: I just gave them up
<Biovore> anyone know how to disable compiz on gusty gnome.. I notice its on by default.. Kills 3d gaming..
<jscinoz> Yeah i have, problem is the games are MMORPG's, which ban you if they detect tampering with client >_<
<jscinoz> biovore, system>preferences>appearnce>desktop effects tab
<Biovore> ok
<jscinoz> biovore, if you want to run games with compiz start compiz with the --indirect-rendering option
<Biovore> where do I need to add that at?
<AmyRose> Biovore: The way I'd do it is to hit Alt-F2 and type "metacity --replace", but what do I know since I'm just a KDE user
<jscinoz> I find that if you close compiz via metacity --replace, X restarts
<AmyRose> jscinoz: Hmm... kwin --replace doesn't do that
<bur[n] er> metacity --replace doens't do it here either
<jscinoz> idk maybe compiz just hates me
<jscinoz> i stopped using it a while ago, far to unstable
<bur[n] er> i bet it's metacity that hates youy
<bur[n] er> try the fusion-icon for switching/
<jscinoz> yeah i know
<DanaG> Where'd iwl3945 go?
<tekhawk> ran diablo 2 brightness is all out of wack now anyone know how to adjust it on a nvidia card
<tekhawk> going to try to restart x
<tekhawk> right that worke
<tekhawk> d
<DanaG> hmm, something interesting about stac9250, that I dug up from Apple's driver INI, of all things:
<jdhore> Are the Alpha's of Firefox 3 (Gran Paradiso) going to keep hitting Gutsy?
<DanaG> Variable mic boost -- up to 40 db.
<DanaG> !hda-intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda-intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> aah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jimmyww> where do i find some screenshots of 7.10
<Amaranth> jimmyww: it looks like 7.04
<okuser> Hi. I just upgraded to Gutsy, and when my user logs in, nothing happens. It's just an entirely-brownish screen. If my user runs startx, he's greeted with the X11 checkboard pattern, and the X mouse cursor, and nothing happens. Do you know what file must be present for gnome to start?
<okuser> (I created a new user, and he can start gnome fine)
<jimmyww> thx
<Lynoure> I'm looking at Kubuntu upgrade instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu and that command alone does not seem to upgrade anything for me. I assume I'll have to change the sources.list. Do I just change all feisty to gutsy, or something else?
<DanaG> wtf?   File size is 64147 bytes, cluster chain length is 0 bytes.
<DanaG>   Truncating file to 0 bytes.
<DanaG> Aaargh, fsck just killed some of my files!
<DanaG> And it didn't ask me, despite passing -r for 'repair interactively'.
<arooni_> folks
<DanaG> Oh wait, it DID ask to "perform changes" -- thank goodness I selected no.
<arooni_> i have 2 lcds... when i maximize windows .... is there anyway to get it to maximize across both LCDs?  (specifically for movie player)
<mon^rc1> nice work guys :D
<Lynoure> uh, If I do nothing about the repositories, the Version Upgrade welcomes me to version 6.10 :/
<Lynoure> (my very first install was 6.10 beta. This one is 7.04, and I'm of course trying to upgrade to Gutsy tribe5)
<leperkhanz> I would wait till the final release comes out.  There are still quite a few kinks to work out in the current version. :/
<Lynoure> I like prereleases
<Lynoure> I just want to see instructions for proper was to upgrade Kubuntu, so that if there are any upgrade bugs, I can report those too.
<Lynoure> adept_manager --version-upgrade alone does not seem to do it, not even with sudo
<Lynoure> ah, second time around it sees Gutsy.
<Lynoure> kdesu 'adept_manager --version-upgrade'  gave http://pastebin.com/m5a9d1b2a as the result of downloading tha verifying upgrade tool, then exited with a message saying it cannot verify the tool
<Lynoure> Next time around it still get the warning, but it claims to be ready to upgrade
<Lynoure> Oh, the second nag was about the key not being signed, not the file
<Lynoure> Unfortunately the upgrade dies in middle.
<Lynoure> It terminates in Preparing for upgrade.
<Lynoure> I'd strace it, but I cannot for the life of me remember how to quote a command with quotes already in it
<weltall> hi, i've a core2duo based computer. i've tried gutsy tribe 5 for amd64 but it doesn't work correctly: the kernel works (so the computer supports 64bit) but just after the first screen, when you should see the ubuntu logo, the screen disables itself and altough it continues reading the screen is unusable. any ideas about this?
<weltall> i've tried the desktop cd either in normal and safe graphic mode
<tarheelcoxn> weltall: what graphics hardware?
<weltall> nvidia 8600M GT
<weltall> the normal x86 build works fine
<tarheelcoxn> weltall: no graphics trouble with the x86 build?
<weltall> yeah
<tarheelcoxn> odd
<weltall> should i try the current build?
<tarheelcoxn> if you don't mind giving it s shot, why not?
<tarheelcoxn> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<weltall> ok i'm using cdrw so it isn't a problem :)
<osmosis> where is /etc/inittab ?
<tarheelcoxn> osmosis: you have an /etc/init.d directory in ubuntu
<osmosis> tarheelcoxn: where do I set ttys ?
<osmosis> s0:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty ttyS1 19200
<Lynoure> weltall: if you happen to use kubuntu, and upgrade, please tell me how you did it :)
<tarheelcoxn> osmosis: good question which I should know the answer to, but unfortunately I'm exhausted and should've already gone to bed. :(
<weltall> no i just use ubuntu
<osmosis> tarheelcoxn: im assuming that it got moved to upstart somehow
<osmosis> tarheelcoxn:  /etc/event.d  someone said
<weltall> and i'm going to "update" by formatting the / when gutsy final comes out
<tarheelcoxn> osmosis: thanks
* tarheelcoxn really goes to bed now
<daSkreech> Lynoure: Hello
<Lynoure> daSkreech: hi
<daSkreech> Lynoure:Right what happened now?
<Lynoure> It terminates in Preparing for upgrade, no error messages, or anything.
<Lynoure> I was thinking of stracing it, but could not kind the way to do the quoting right
<Lynoure> s/kind/find
<daSkreech> :-)
<daSkreech> are you specifically testing this way of upgrading?
<Lynoure> I'm trying to stick to the way that will be recommended to masses once Gutsy is out, yes.
<Lynoure> But I guess I might want to upgrade some other way, if that fails completely.
<daSkreech> Lynoure: Well if you want to make a report you can ask in #kubuntu-devel
<daSkreech> they should be interested to hear of hitches
<daSkreech> Which adept do you have Lynoure?
<Lynoure> adept-manager --version  says 2.1 Cruiser
<daSkreech> So which upgrade are you using?
<daSkreech> --version-upgrade?
<Lynoure> daSkreech: yes, as I'm on feisty
<daSkreech> Lynoure: they are both for feisty. one is if you have updated adept since installing feisty
<Lynoure> daSkreech: only saw instruction saying "You can also upgrade from an existing 7.04 (feisty) install with adept_manager --version-upgrade or from gutsy with adept-manager version2.1.3ubuntu7 or newer run adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel'
<Lynoure> mine's just normal feisty version, I think, 2.1.2ubuntu26
<daSkreech> right so kdesu adept_manager --version-upgrade
<osmosis> Hmm...I don't see a /dev/ttyS0  being created.  whats up with /dev
<Lynoure> any idea how to escape the quotes in strace -f -s 100 -o upgrade.strace 'kdesu \'adept_manager --version-upgrade\' '  as this way does not seem to work?
<Lynoure> nor with outer quotes being double
<nanonyme> hmm, apparently you shouldn't use ubuntu in bad network environment
<Lynoure> nanonyme: hmm?
<hylje> the networking is slightly flaky
<daSkreech> "kdesu \"adept_manager --version-upgrade\" " doesn't work ?
<nanonyme> updating repository info failed on integrity check, apt database lock didn't open
<nanonyme> so i can't do aptitude update again
<Lynoure> daSkreech: no...  strace: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" : command not found
<Lynoure> daSkreech: though   kdesu 'adept_manager --version-upgrade'  is found
<nanonyme> though i'll probably open the lock manually when i wake up more
<daSkreech> "kdesu \"adept_manager --version-upgrade\" "
<nanonyme> the point was, ubuntu apparently can get broken in bad network environment
<nanonyme> currently latency 333ms and packet loss 21%
<Lynoure> oh, not a quote problem, but a strace syntax problem
<Lynoure> uh
<Lynoure> daSkreech: This upgrade works when I strace it but not without
<Lynoure> freaky, only seen such happen once before.
<daSkreech> ha ha :) damn sprograms
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> what version of xfce is shipped with xubuntu gutsy?
<weltall> i've tried the current one
<weltall> same results
<interim_descript> Is there any trick getting emerald to work? When I run it, it says, "emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0""
<jussi01> interim_descript: #ubuntu-effects for that sort off stuff :)
<daSkreech> Lynoure: Ping
<Lynoure> daSkreech: pong
<daSkreech> Lynoure: A moment of your precious time in #kubuntu-devel
<daSkreech> Lynoure: If possible
<Lynoure> daSkreech: sure
<chemturion> Just installed Gutsy! It's great!
<daSkreech> chemturion: cool! ready to try Hardy?
<Hobbsee> yay, hardy!
* daSkreech votes for Incontinent Ibexs for Hardy+1
<nandemonai> Hiya guys. Just ran through the latest updates, kernel included and now my 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller isn't being picked up. Anyone run into something like this since the updates? Was working fine pre-update.
<pkern> Does somebody know how to create an initial xserver config?
<RAOF> pkern: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will do it.  Depending on how many questions you want asked, you can append "-phigh" or "-pcritical".
<pkern> RAOF: xresprobe crashes the display...
<pkern> So that one does not work.
<RAOF> Ah, awkward.
<pkern> And failsave X complains that it can't find `get-edid'.
<RAOF> And you can't function with no xorg.conf?
<qzio> sure, in gutsy you can have x without an /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<qzio> RAOF: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<qzio> oh, pkern that was for you
<qzio> sorry!
<pkern> Bah, why doesn't Ubuntu have pdiffs...
<RAOF> Because we update the repository every 15 minutes?
<RAOF> pkern: You may want the "read-edid" package :)
<pkern> RAOF: apt-cache doesn't list it.
<RAOF> pkern: Hm, neither did apt-file.  But /msg ubotu find get-edid returned that.
<pkern> But I just fixed it... hah. Running exec /usr/bin/gnome-session in ~/.xinitrc gave me a desktop which then asked me to activate fglrx.
<RAOF> :)
<pkern> So after five tries to install it, it finally succeeded :D
<pkern> The touchpad feels weird somehow.
<RAOF> Probably because we now do some touchpad setup without gsynaptics.
<pkern> Well, vertical scrolling works which I hadn't on Gentoo because some weird of the synaptics driver. Yay.
<pkern> Strange grammar I write today. Bah.
<RAOF> I suggest installing gsynaptics (or ksynaptics on KDE), and adding Option "SHMConfig" "true" to your synaptics section in xorg.conf.
<RAOF> That will get you 2-finger middle-click, and a bunch of other stuffing.
<pkern> RAOF: Hm. I don't get settings wrt 2-finger middle-click.
<RAOF> No settings, it just works.
<RAOF> ksynaptics offers settings, though.
<pkern> If I knew the setting's name for `synclient -l' I could check if my touchpad supports that. ;)
<pkern> Hm, but the right-bottom edge is right click, FWIW.
<pkern> RAOF: With ksynaptics/syndock loaded and "Tapping disabled" unchecked, two-finger tapping works.
<pkern> RAOF: So gsynaptics is missing that bit. What a pity.
<RAOF> pkern: Works here?
<Richie> Hello, how do i increase the virtual memory?
<RAOF> By adding more swap :)
<RAOF> Now, for an actually *useful* answer.
<RAOF> (1) Why do you want to?
<RAOF> (2) With mkswap & friends.
<Richie> Because when i try to calculate pi to a billion places it says out of virtual memory
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> Fair enough.
<Richie> does it to 100 million places fine
<RAOF> Any particular reason you need to calculate pi to 1*10^9 places?
<Richie> a fetish
<Richie> got text files 10^2, 10^3 etc...
<RAOF> Because no matter how much virtual memory you have, you'll always be able to exhaust it that way.
<Richie> well it worked 10^8
<RAOF> Yup.  And if you increase your VM sufficiently, it'll work 10^9 but not 10^10, and so on.
<Richie> righto
<Richie> if i get it to a trillion i'll be happy
<RAOF> Richie: So, "man mkswap" will help.
<Richie> yeye, ty
<Richie> why does it say out of virtual memory when only 2% of the swap is being used
<julo> hi
<RAOF> Richie: No idea.
<Richie> darn it all
<RAOF> Richie: Maybe it maps a bunch of stuff into its address space.
<RAOF> Richie: The answer then is to use a 64bit distribution.
<julo> I've just upgraded to gutsy and noticed a huge speed difference: GNOME is way slower than it was with feisty on the same laptop. The screen takes longer to refresh, and everything is sluggish. ANy idea what could go wrong ? xorg ? kernel ? gtk ?
<julo> By the way, I have a P4 2GHZ laptop, with an ATI Radeon Mobility M6
<julo> and 256 MB of RAM
<RAOF> julo: Do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<julo> RAOF: RAOF:
<julo> oups sorry
<RAOF> :)
<julo> RAOF: no I don't
<RAOF> julo: Well, that's that avenue of amazement down.
<julo> RAOF: by the way, I don't even use compiz
<RAOF> No, I don't know of any reason for performance regressions.
<crdlb> make sure you're not using vesa or something :)
<RAOF> Good point :)
<crdlb> ie pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<julo> crdlb: I'm using the "ati" driver
<watterman> Do anyone know when would be good and stable ATI drivers??
<RAOF> 2198
<crdlb> ;p
<crdlb> it won't be too long before there is support almost comparable to intel
<Richie> just wait for AMD to get their finger out of their arse
<Richie> lol
<RAOF> Yeah, that'll be the day.
<RAOF> Maybe nvidia will stop sucking, too.
<crdlb> but it will be from the open source end of things
<RAOF> (Apparently their hardware is easier to write to).
<watterman> I have Radeon X800 and i cant play on linux games :-(
<crdlb> RAOF, but ati with specs is easier than nvidia with no specs :P
<RAOF> Quite true.
<RAOF> I was just hoping that there may possibly be specs for nvidia sometime in the next 5 years.
<watterman> And know anyone, how can I set on tone at startup and end ubuntu?? Srry for my english, i am from Czech republic ;-)
<julo> crdlb: where can I paste my xorg.0.log ?
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<julo> !pastebin
<Richie> i hate internal speakers
<Richie> the vibrations cause my whole laptop to  freeze up..spent two days thinking it was a driver problem
<branstrom> Hey guys. What's the best video driver to use mplayer? The fastest?
<Toma-> 'null'
<Toma-> whats wrong with xv?
<pkern> Yay, I deactivated the internal modem in BIOS, now the sound does not work anymore. Wow.
<branstrom> Toma: well "gl" was faster but I want something that's faster, I'm playing 720p .mkv (matroska) movies
<Richie> pkern: nice mobo
<pkern> Richie: ThinkPad.
<Richie> pkern: :|
<soul9> networkmanager is fscked up
<soul9> at least knetworkmanager is
<soul9> ! networkmanager bugs
<soul9> and konqueror freezes on yahoo mail
<soul9> anyone having problems on kubuntu?
<gaminggeek> hey guys
<soul9> hey
<gaminggeek> after I have installed the nvidia driver I have had problems with my resolution not being set right
<gaminggeek> it worked fine with the opensource one that comes with the ubuntu
<soul9> yes
<soul9> did you nvidia-xconfig?
<gaminggeek> yep
<gaminggeek> I have got it sorta worked out
<gaminggeek> also compiz crashes sometimes when you change the resolution with gnome
<soul9> yes, well compiz is alpha
<soul9> but what's the prob. with resolution
<soul9> ?
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Does anyone here use Nicotine?
<gaminggeek> it sets the screen at its correct res but the acctual view is larger than the screen
<gaminggeek> smoking is bad contrast83
<contrast83> The Soulseek client, not the drug. ;-)
<gaminggeek> what is soulseek?
<contrast83> A P2P program
<gaminggeek> looks alot like dc
<contrast83> It hangs when I try to run it. I get this error on the command line: gst.ElementNotFoundError: playbin. I tried installing gstreamer-alsa but that didn't do anything. Any ideas?
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
* Fracture likes the new nvidia drivers - compiz works much better (no black screens)... though I do get a 3 second pause when hitting ALT-TAB :(
<leo_rockw> is anybody else having problems with amarok fading functions?
<Fracture> (though only when I have > 4 apps running)
<Subhuman> is there anyway to disable the fallback X conf?
<Subhuman> i want to see the actual X error
<guardian> hi
<guardian> i just upgraded gutsy and now i get the xorg config screen before gdm, claiming hardware detection failed
<nosrednaekim> Subhuman: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<guardian> even if i select the proper screen specs and video adapter it still works only in 800x600 failsafe
<guardian> any idea please ?
<Subhuman> nosrednaekim, cheers :)
<Subhuman> guardian, i just had the same thing, i booted into gnome, and ran the config in X and it worked fine.
<nosrednaekim> guardian: maybe thats all it supports with that driver... try selecting the vesa driver
<guardian> driver is nvidia opensourc
<guardian> the box has a 6600GT gpu
<guardian> gonna check with vesa
<n0yd> Does the mozilla-plugin-vlc package work for anyone else?
<nosrednaekim> guardian: nv should be able to handle at least 1024x768... odd
<n0yd> It appears to be in the correct location after installing, but the browser isn't picking it up
<guardian> odd indeed, it used to work smoothly
<bjwebb> ping room
* nosrednaekim pongs bjwebb
<guardian> are mac book pro santa rosa supported in 7.10 ? anyone knows that ?
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> im not getting 3D acc. with gutsy, but i did with feisty :S
<nosrednaekim> guardian: should be
<nosrednaekim> guardian: I know santarosa in general is
<guardian> is there a script that would regenerate xorg.conf as setup would write it ?
<nosrednaekim> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nosrednaekim> sudo that ^^
* bjwebb must remember that too
<Richie> nosrednarkin: what would you suggest to do if that didnt work?
<Richie> cause same thing happened to me..couldnt fix it..so im in old kernel now
<nosrednaekim> Richie: that sounds like a driver issue..
<Richie> i reinstalled the nvidia-glx-new drivers and then tried the nvidia-glx
<Richie> all i could select was 640 x 480
<dmakalsky> Hi, is there a synaptic way of getting AWN ?
<guardian> same here
<guardian> i tried to revert my xorg.conf that used to work
<guardian> but without success
<void^> try Option "UseEDID" "false" and specify VertRefresh/HorizSync in the monitor section
<mnemo> when is prints "seg fault (core dumped)" .... where is the core file stored?
<guardian> it did nt help
<guardian> need to switch to something else
<guardian> it seems that my nvidia 6600GT keeps being detected as a 6800
<guardian> maybe that's the reason
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<IndyGunFreak> how do you enable dvd codecs in Gutsy?.. i've got mp3, avi, etc, working fine... just not dvd
<qzio> tried vlc? i think it's better then totem
<soc> hi
<IndyGunFreak> yes, i prefer vlc to, but its not working either.
<IndyGunFreak> i have libdvdread3 installed,
<IndyGunFreak> i think the issue is gonna be libdvdcss.
<IndyGunFreak> where can i download it?
<RAOF> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IndyGunFreak> i installed all the gstreamer packages
<IndyGunFreak> RAOF: do those work with Gutsy?.. i assume they do.
<RAOF> Or, alternatively, /usr/share/doc/libdvdread/getcss.sh, or whatever it's called.
<IndyGunFreak> RAOF: tried that, it didn't work.
<IndyGunFreak> there's no gutsy repo.
<IndyGunFreak> for medibuntu
<RAOF> Eh.
<RAOF> apt-get source, pbuilder?
<pkern> Does anyone know if a way to set brightness on ATI graphics (fglrx)?
<soc> i just saw some nice wallpapers and thought, maybe it would be nice to provide a set of "animal" wallpapers in hardy as a default theme ...
<soc> like those: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GutsyIdeas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-lion-claar-1680_2.jpg
<soc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GutsyIdeas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-elephant-1680x1050.jpg
<soc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GutsyIdeas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-giraffe-1680x1050.jpg
<soc> i really liked that idea ...
<soc> it would match ubuntus "african origin"
<soc> what do you think?
<bjwebb> how do i check whether the gutsy install has installed any propeitary bits?
<RAOF> System->Administration->Restricted Manager.
<IndyGunFreak> hm, i have libdvdread3, and libdvdcss2 installed, and dvd playback still isn't working.
<pkern> Hm. /sys/class/backlight/thinkpad_screen/brightness -- but why do those keys just set the blacklight to 0... bah.
<bjwebb> RAOF: rite i checked there
<bjwebb> actually its called "Restricted Drivers"
<RAOF> Also, anything from Multiverse.
<bjwebb> cos ive got kubutnu
<bjwebb> is it exactly the same thing
<RAOF> Probably.
* RAOF likes Gnome.
<bjwebb> RAOF: if there a apt command that will tell me if i have any multiverse packages
* IndyGunFreak would rather have his face stomped by golf cleats than use KDE.
<bjwebb> IndyGunFreak: :O
<RAOF> bjwebb: Hm.  "aptitude search ~smultiverse" will pick up anything in *section* multiverse.
<bjwebb> RAOF: k, thanx
<bjwebb> o, all of them :S
<soc> bjwebb: or try vrms
<bjwebb> soc: seriously, or is that a joke?
<soc> ehh yes?
<bjwebb> o its real
<bjwebb> "Virtual Richard Matthew Stallman"
<soc> "Virtual Richard M. Stallman" shows you all nonfree packages :-)
<soc> :-P
<RAOF> bjwebb: Yeah, that lists all of them.  You could... "aptitude search ~smultiverse | grep ^i" to find all the installed ones.
<bjwebb> RAOF: ahh, i was wondering what i should grep for
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> 'i' at the start of the line
<bjwebb> RAOF: yeah
<bjwebb> hmm vrms brings up linux-generic :S
<bjwebb> and linux-restricted-modules-*
<soc> omg ... sco was right :-)
<bjwebb> lol
<bjwebb> wtf
<soc> does anyone have an opinion about those wallpapers?
<soc> i would really find it interesting to hav a specific wallpaper "theme" in hardy
<IndyGunFreak> i like the first one, other two are to dark for my taste
<bjwebb> how can i found out why ive got restricted modules for my kernel?
<soc> ah ok ...
<chrissturm> I am trying to add a launcher to a panel, and when i want to browse for the icon the browser doesnt show any files. any idea why that could be?
<IdleOne> chrissturm: browse to the dir and hit ctrl+h ( show hidden files )
<chrissturm> does not work either
<chrissturm> it shows only directories
<IdleOne> chrissturm: you certain the files are there?
<chrissturm> even if i go to the default dir /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scaleable/apps
<chrissturm> IdleOne: can you check if it works for you? (Add to panel / Custom application launcher / Click on the button with the icon)
<IdleOne> gimme a sec
<IdleOne> icons all load for me in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/gnome-panel-launcher.svg
<chrissturm> yes, but then click browse
<IdleOne> yeah it opens a browser
<chrissturm> with files?
<IdleOne> you need to go to a folder where there are icons
<chrissturm> do you see icons in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/ ?
<chrissturm> oh
<IdleOne> folder exists but is emtpy
<chrissturm> sorry, now i understand how it works, the browse dialog is only to select a directory
<chrissturm> and it doesnt show the icon files, but you see them after clicking ok
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> yeah
<chrissturm> maybe its obvious, but it confused me
<IdleOne> wasnt obvious to me either
<chrissturm> i think that browse window should just show all files
<chrissturm> or have "browse for directory" in the title
<ohad> hi, i have a thinkpad x61s - whenever i come out of hibernation mode i can hardly see the items on my monitor.  the screen's light is very weak. is there a way to fix that?
* bjwebb has not sound :S
<bjwebb> *no sound
<mnemo> i got a sh script which at the end launches a binary which will segfault and print "core dumped".... i would like to debug this problem and file a bug report... my first problem was that I could not find this "core dump" file; where is the default location for such files?
<gnomefreak> martalli_: /var/crash
<bjwebb> how can i find what is wrong with my sound?
<mnemo> gnomefreak: excellent thanks found it
<martalli_> gnomefreak: What did I say?
<mnemo> martalli: he meant that for me
<martalli_> =)
<gnomefreak> oh oops sorry didnt notice that
* gnomefreak doing too many things at once 
<martalli_> no problem
<martalli_> I just logged on and got a reply immediately =)
<tingle> hi ubuntu Just Enough Operating System is optimezed for vmware but no is my question will it also be possible to install it whitout vmware just direct on my laptop? (newsmsg: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-jeos)
<martalli_> Im hoping today's upgrades will finally fix the sound on my intel audio
<gnomefreak> tingle: huh? most of us have it installed on our system
<gnomefreak> martalli_: you might not see any
<tingle> gnomefreak: do you have a link to the iso?
<gnomefreak> if you do it will be very few
<gnomefreak> tingle: for what version?
<gnomefreak> tingle: all stable releases can be found at ubuntu.com
<tingle> gnomefreak: idont mean just ubuntu but the new one thats ging to be released in oct its lighter then the original ubuntu and optimized for vmware
<gnomefreak> tingle: i dont suggest getting gutsys ISO yet as there are issues with daily builds
<mnemo> martalli: my snd_hda_intel based sound was also broken recently, but I was able to fix it manually by writing "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libasound2 libasound2-dev" and then rebooting
<gnomefreak> tingle: that would be my last comment
<gnomefreak> tingle: also upgrade is broken as well atm
<gnomefreak> I suggest using feisty for now
<tingle> yeah i know but i was just wondering if that ubuntu jeos also will be able to install on a desktop
<gnomefreak> tingle: yes you can install ubuntu on most systems
<mnemo> my ability to use compiz was also broken in latest update, due to my gfx-card was being blacklisted (it had some minor glitches) .. im using intel 965 gfx
<gnomefreak> 965 iirc will not beable to use compiz
<Vegar> martalli_: intel audio?
<gnomefreak> that was one of the ones that has issues.
<tingle> ok ty
<gnomefreak> Vegar: 965 is video
<mnemo> gnomefreak: yea I heard that too... but it's been working 95% for some weeks so I was a little bit disappointed to see it be disabled just because some small glitches.... (although I never use video, which ofc i a big showstopper for most people)
<Vegar> gnomefreak: <martalli_> Im hoping today's upgrades will finally fix the sound on my intel audio
<gnomefreak> mnemo: it wont work from this point on well as of last week
<Vegar> martalli_: which card?
<gnomefreak> Vegar: keep reading :) his next comment said compiz wasnt working with is bfx-card
<gnomefreak> gfx
<gnomefreak> Vegar: his video is i965 and it doesnt support compiz brb
<mnemo> gnomefreak: im currently disabling the blacklist using SKIP_CHECKS=yes so im kind of fine.. but im eagerly waiting for a driver update to fix this situation..
<Vegar> right
<martalli_> Vegar: My audio is listed as "Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)" on my lspci output (http://pastebin.ca/708017)
<Vegar> ah
<Vegar> I have 82801H (ICH8 Family)
<Vegar> is it a notebook?
<mnemo> martalli_: can you launch "alsamixer" from a terminal?
<martalli_> just a sec
<Vegar> mine stopped working after I disabled wireless USB, the modem and the parallel port in the BIOS
<martalli_> Yes
<chrissturm> is there a way to make tracker search tomboy notes?
<martalli_> I only get "PCM"
<mnemo> martalli: what does it say in the top left corner of alsamixer?
<martalli_> HDA Intel
<martalli_> SigmaTel STAC9221 A1
<mnemo> HDA Intel is probably the correct one, that's what I have when it works
<mnemo> i have chipset ALC268 though but we don't have exactly same card so
<mnemo> martalli: if you press TAB inside alsamixer, do you see more volume bars then?
<crimsun> HDA is a specification, not a sound card
<mnemo> yea, the card is "HDA Intel" right? at least that's what alsamixer says
<crimsun> different codec manufacturers create hardware that conform, to varying degrees, to that specification
<martalli_> Just pcm
<crimsun> mnemo: no, you have a Realtek HDA codec.  Ignore the "82801H (ICH8)"
<crimsun> the ICH8 simply refers to the chipset that houses the dsp for your audio
<crimsun> it needs a corresponding codec - the really important part - to do anything
<mnemo> ah ok
<mnemo> and ALC628 is my codec?
<mnemo> ALC268 I mean
<crimsun> yes, Realtek ALC268.
<mnemo> ok.. interesting
<martalli_> Is there a way to troubleshoot this audio issue, or is it just a problem with the audio drivers so far (it is alpha software, after all)
<mnemo> martalli: my guess is that you could fix it by some simple commands.. but im really just a linux newbie, I have no idea what to type
<martalli_> no problem
<crimsun> martalli_: let me read scrollback
<crimsun> martalli_: please download and run http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh, then tell us the url that it generates
<aguitel>  anyone have proble in laptops with Fan ?
<martalli_> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/708030
<mnemo_> i ran the script too (even though my sound works)... http://pastebin.ca/708029 .... very nice script
<crimsun> martalli_: support for that codec is incomplete
<crimsun> i.e., patch_conexant.c doesn't contain the necessary pins/nids for it
<martalli_> It was working well in feisty.  Do you think it will be OK later on?  I am certainly willing to wait until later
<crimsun> in the meantime, you could use your usb device
<martalli_> My usb device is just a microphone (actually, a builtin webcam to be more precise)
<crimsun> martalli_: well, you can try alsa-driver 1.0.15rc3 and let us know if it works
<martalli_> How do I do that?
<crimsun> www.alsa-project.org
<crimsun> download alsa-driver 1.0.15rc3
<terlmann> OK guys. Can anyone point me to a software that takes data input (as in a cd or media file) , adds effects in real time (echo's , flangers , WaWas , and reverbs) and then feeds it through my speakers ?
<terlmann> (and I do not mean xmms)
* gnomefreak wonders what happened to just listening to music :(
<crimsun> extract it, then use: ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel,usbaudio --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-debug=detect && make && sudo make install
<martalli_> They only have 1.0.15rc2...do you want me to try that one instead?
<mnemo> im using 1.0.15rc2 and that works great for me
<terlmann> gnomefreak : I like mine to sound ... unearthly.. makes me seem cool when I have angelic voices from afar coming through my speakers...
<crimsun> martalli_: well, 1.0.15rc3 was only recently tagged in hg, but yes, try 1.0.15rc2 (only a bit older)
<gnomefreak> terlmann: oh ok
<terlmann> I'll slip in a subliminal "use linux" message one of these days :-)
<martalli_> Hmm, I tried wget with rc2 changed to rc3....maybe the file is elsewhere
<aguitel>  anyone have proble in laptops with Fan ?
<mnemo> martalli: there might not be a file yet.. they only tagged in inside their source repository so far
<martalli_> crimsun: Is there something else I need to type, or do I need to reboot, restart X or soemthign along thos lines?
<crimsun> martalli_: it'll probably be easiest if you reboot after the `sudo make install` step completes successfully
<gnomefreak> restart X for sound issues?
<martalli_> crimsun: It seemed to complete successfully.
<martalli_> Back in a bit
<gnomefreak> ah maybe restart for it to take effect
<Laibsch> Hi, where did gimp-svg go in gutsy?
<Laibsch> Unavailable?
<crimsun> the restart is solely for refreshing module dependencies
<terlmann> no idea laibsch
<terlmann> perhaps it has not been packaged yet'
<crimsun> Laibsch: it's replaced by gimp.
<crimsun> crimsun@Box.pts/2.~.[0] .% apt-cache show gimp|grep svg
<crimsun> Replaces: gimp-data (<< 2.3.17-2), gimp-wget (<< 2.3.12-1), libgimp-perl (<= 2.0.dfsg+2.2pre1.dfsg-2), gimp-svg
<crimsun> Conflicts: gimp-data (<< 2.3.17-2), gimp-wget (<< 2.3.12-1), libgimp-perl (<= 2.0.dfsg+2.2pre1.dfsg-2), gimp-svg
<Laibsch> crimsun: gimp has svg built in, then?
<Laibsch> Thanks
<crimsun> the existing 'gimp' package in gutsy subsumes the older gimp-svg, yes, due to included svg support
<Laibsch> OK, cool
<Laibsch> 2nd question (if I may)
<Laibsch> is it possible to disable the creation of those bak-files in /boot ?
<crimsun> meaning the backups of the initramfs images?
<Laibsch> I don't think I need them and it broke the kernel upgrade (temporarily) for me.
<crimsun> yes, it's possible but not recommended
<Laibsch> crimsun: yes
<Laibsch> OK
<aguitel>  anyone have problem in laptops with Fan ?
<Laibsch> aguitel: like what?
<Laibsch> My fan is fine, it does not run
<Laibsch> at least most of the time ;-)
<aguitel> my fan never stops
<Laibsch> aguitel: "acpi -V"
<Laibsch> what temperature?
<aguitel> i am not with it now
<Laibsch> aguitel: kind of silly to ask in IRC, then, hm?
<aguitel> what is , "acpi -V" ?
<Laibsch> aguitel: I think you should stay away from gutsy
<Laibsch> stay with feisty
<aguitel> is feisty too
<Laibsch> aguitel: this channel is about the next release, gutsy
<leperkhanz> Still no direct rendering!  :(
<Laibsch> aguitel: ask in #ubuntu
<Laibsch> aguitel: what is your native language?
<Laibsch> there are local channels
<Laibsch> like
<leperkhanz> Thought wine apps aren't IMEDIATELY crashing.  They aren't really running 3d either.
<Laibsch> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Laibsch> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Laibsch> etc.
<aguitel> spanish but i speak english too
<Laibsch> then either the spanish stuff above from ubotu or #ubuntu
<Laibsch> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<aguitel> ok
<Laibsch> might want to check those links, too
<aguitel> thanks
<Laibsch> de nada
* Laibsch wonders if that was indeed spanish
<Laibsch> but I think it was ;-)
<aguitel> jajaja
<Laibsch> crimsun: Would you be so kind to share a link or some information how to disable the bak-stuff?
<Laibsch> crimsun: I always have several kernels lying around.  Plus a way to boot from NFS if everything breaks.
<Laibsch> I experience frequent crashes of aptitude/dpkg with gutsy
<Laibsch> http://rafb.net/p/DuVqdy89.html
<Laibsch> Anybody else see this?
<Laibsch> the defunct dpkg process cannot even be killed with "kill -s 9 $pid"
<Laibsch> I have to kill the aptitude parent process
<aka_youtube> hi
<aka_youtube> Is the "play voicemail attachment" option in evolution supposed to work yet?
<aka_youtube> I get this error: ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/ms-gsm, rate=(int)8000, channels=(int)1, codec_data=(buffer)4001
<crimsun> Laibsch: you'll need to edit the initramfs-tools scripts
<Laibsch> and thus break packaging/upgrades ?
<Laibsch> :-(
<Laibsch> or is this in /etc ?
<gnomefreak> break alot more than that if you dont know what you are doing in there
* Laibsch takes a look
<crimsun> no, it's very straightforward
<Laibsch> who made that decision for those bak files?
<Laibsch> I have a separate boot partition and thought that 50 MB was plenty
<crimsun> change the appropriate parameter in /etc/initramfs-tools/update-initramfs.conf
<Laibsch> Now I can barely fit two kernels in there.
<Laibsch> crimsun: thanks.
<Laibsch> oh, so easy if you know where to look :-)
<crimsun>   * update-initramfs: Keep an initramfs backup while we are running. Do also
<crimsun>     keep the booted initramfs as .bak in /boot. First helps on power cut.
<crimsun>     Second is a good conservative approach and demanded feature.
<crimsun> initramfs-tools (0.83) unstable; urgency=high
<crimsun> e.g., you certainly wouldn't want your system unbootable if mkinitramfs were running and the battery died
<TheVault> I have a quick question. What is the difference between Adobe Flash Player & Gnash Flash Player?
<Laibsch> crimsun: I understand
<crimsun> TheVault: the former is proprietary, closed [nonf
<Laibsch> crimsun: But AFAIU that would only apply if you have one single kernel
<crimsun> non-free] , and the latter is open and Free
<crimsun> Laibsch: right, but it's still good design for the initramfs-tools scripts.
<Laibsch> yes
<rocky> hm... if you're on a machine with only eth0 ... should it be using NetworkManager (gnome) to manage that connection?
<TheVault> If I was to choose gnash flash player over adobe, will my firefox crash when I go to play flash videos?
<Laibsch> crimsun: But it is also nice it can be disabled.
<crimsun> TheVault: it may
<crimsun> rocky: "depends"
<TheVault> Darn. Does anyone else get this problem when watching flash videos?
<bjwebb> TheVault: ive had less trouble with firefox crashing tbh
<rocky> crimsun: well, i would like it to but i can't seem to get it to work
<crimsun> rocky: if you manage eth0 manually using interfaces(5), then network-manager will not manage that connection
<bjwebb> TheVault: whats the problem?
<TheVault> bjwebb: Well I don't have Ubuntu installed at the moment(only virtual using virtualbox) and everytime I play flash videos, it always crashes. This is for all versions of Ubuntu & things
<TheVault> This even happens when I did have Ubuntu installed by Dual Boot
<TheVault> No matter what I do, iv tried all suggestions & things and nothing works. This is somewhat one of the reasons that keeping me away from Ubuntu as my main OS. Other than that, Ubuntu RULZ
<robtaylor> TheVault: got gnash installed?
<bjwebb> hmmmmm
<robtaylor> (and mozilla-plugin-gnash)
<TheVault> robtaylor: I never heard of it until I happen to find the ubuntu homepage of tribe 5. It said you get the option of installing adobe or gnash and so, thats what I was asking earlier if it crashes firefox when you play flash related content
<crimsun> rocky: first, have you edited /etc/network/interfaces by hand?
<robtaylor> TheVault: i'm still using adobe, and that works fine in gutsy. Just trying out gnash now =)
<TheVault> robtaylor: Yeah, i'll give that a whirl. I'm waiting for Gutsy to be released next month. I don't have ubuntu installed at the moment and there is no point on installing feisty when a new release is jus right around the corner
<TheVault> robtaylor: Might as well just go with the new one and see what new features awaits :D
<SiLOX_> Hi - Im having a problem with my IBM T60 Laptop with a Intel Graphiccard. It doesnt seem to have 3d acceleration activated... What should i do?
<TheVault> siLOX: I have a Intel Integrated GFX card and it works fine. What chipset do you have?
<SiLOX_> TheVault: I have a Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM
<TheVault> SiLOX: Well I have a Intel Integrated 945GM Express Chipset which is the same as yours( I think)
<TheVault> SiLOX: Are you able to run Beryl, Compiz or the new Compiz Fusion?
<SiLOX_> TheVault: Yes that should be the same.. hmm, yes i can run Compiz. But I cant get 3d acceleration to run in Cedega and some games like Americas Army and other FPS games...
<TheVault> SiLOX: Ahh ok. Well your computer might not be up for gaming. I thought my laptop was when I tried to run a few differ games and it did not work. Granted, you might have 3D, but not the kind supported by games. I hope that makes sense. I couldn't even play Counter Strike Source but yet my computer meets the requirements. Its crazy :P
<TheVault> siLOX: Did you mess around with any settings or anything that might mess something up?
<SiLOX_> TheVault: Yeah i know that - this is my worklaptop but I can run games like GTA Vice City etc. in Windows smoodly... :/
<xtknight> anyone getting random segfaults and wakeups from DPMS (monitor standby) mode?  [  262.346848]  nvidia-settings[6733] : segfault at 0000000000000078 rip 000000000045e5c3 rsp 00007fff227794e0 error 4  [  304.667688]  gnome-appearanc[7002] : segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 0000000000414aef rsp 00007fffb9b88090 error 4
<TheVault> SiLOX: Well I'm not a gaming expert on Ubuntu like I am for Windows.
<SiLOX_> TheVault: Okay =)
<TheVault> SiLOX: Cedega is like an emulator of some sorts right
<TheVault> ?
<CountX> does wireless work in gutsy now?
<SiLOX_> TheVault: Yes, you can play Windows games like in Wine but its quite better i think..
<nanonyme> CountX, which wireless?
<TheVault> CountX: Yup, alot easier. What kind of card do you have?
<CountX> nanonyme: brodcom4312
<TheVault> SiLOX: Sorry, wish I could help further. Keep asking and maybe someone can help
<xtknight> i just got Enemy Territory quake wars to run in linux
<TheVault> CountX: Ahh super easy to setup
<xtknight> (thru patched wine that is)
<TheVault> CountX: I to have a Broadcom card
<nanonyme> CountX, it at least detected networks and seemed to enable fine for me
<nanonyme> i was unable to join my wpa network though
<TheVault> CountX: What you need is Ndiswrapper
<CountX> TheVault: i have a bunch of firmware files for it in my /lib/firmware yet all i  get is, marcel@marcel-laptop:~$ iwlist eth1 scan
<CountX> eth1      No scan results
<nanonyme> TheVault, naw, we're talking of the real solution that is bcm43xx ;)
<TheVault> CountX: You need Ndiswrapper
<CountX> TheVault: can you help me?
<nanonyme> it almost works already
<TheVault> nanoyme: what do you mean real solution?
<TheVault> CountX: one moment
<nanonyme> TheVault, the linux native driver
<nanonyme> bcm43xx
<TheVault> nanoyme: You mean you get bcm43xx working right outta the box?
<uga> anybody knows what's happenning with the networking in gutsy? ifup and network service claim neither eth0,1,2,... exist. Yet dhcpclient finds networking through eth0 and shorewall works on it too
<nanonyme> TheVault, it's getting close to that
<TheVault> nanonoyme: Well CountX will need Ndiswrapper for time being right?
<TheVault> Thats the only way I know how to get Broadcom to work
<nanonyme> possibly
<TheVault> Think you can help him then?
<TheVault> Cause if there is a better way than Ndiswapper, then please explain :P
<nanonyme> CountX, did you check restricted devices?
<uga> nobody had the issue?
<uga> /home/uga# ifup eth0
<uga> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<uga> yet eth0 exists and works
<nanonyme> CountX, does it say that broadcom wireless is enabled?
<nanonyme> CountX, do you have the firmware installed?
<Laibsch> I have another strange thing after upgrading to gutsy: although I have a line in sources.list for "gutsy main restricted universe multiverse", aptitude tells me that there is no version of wine in the repositories.
<Laibsch> Of course, wine is in gutsy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/otherosfs/wine
<Laibsch> IOW, aptitude falsely claims that wine is obsolete and locally installed software.
<Laibsch> "aptitude update" does not rectify this situation
<Laibsch> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CountX> nanonyme: yes
<CountX> nanonyme: sorry i was purchasing a domain
<nanonyme> CountX, please define answers more accurately than that. i asked quite a few things ;)
<CountX> nanonyme: its enabled in the restricted-manager and yes it has firmware installed in /lib/firmaware
<nanonyme> might try wifi-radar
<nanonyme> imo it's more handy than the command line tools
<CountX> nanonyme: ok
<CountX> nanonyme: thanks i didnt know of a gui one
<nanonyme> i noticed it by accident myself
<nanonyme> it's not installed by default but it's a window manager independent tool for wifi
<CountX> nomasteryoda: eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<CountX> that with sudo wifi-radar
<nanonyme> hrumph
<nanonyme> well, you could always blacklist bcm43xx, install ndiswrapper and use the windows driver
<CountX> yeah thats been my attitude all week
<CountX> how?
<nanonyme> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=462995 i think this is about it. might not be for your distro though
<CountX> nanonyme: nothing
<nanonyme> lsmod|grep bcm43xx
<CountX> now its kinda worse, cause it used to be the nm-applet would recognise i had wireless, it just couldnt can, after doing that tut now it doesnt
<CountX> nanonyme: k, that didnt return anuthing
<nanonyme> sigh. i'm not sure how to do it. i have a powerpc processor so i can't do it with my laptop
<CountX> nanonyme: am i doomed to always have a wireless-less laptop?
<kevinO> hello why cant i install vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15
<CountX> kevinO: i cant either
<kevinO> it says "This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kevinO> is only available from another source"
<kevinO> hmm
<CountX> kevinO: something about the kernel drivers are not up to date for the current kernel gutsy uses
<kevinO> oh
<kevinO> so its not ready yet
<nanonyme> CountX, not really. bcm43xx is always a hope. it will get more stable and better. so it will likely work. just not yet
<CountX> were at kernel 2.6.22
<CountX> nanonyme: that kinda sucks
<CountX> nanonyme: why dont they just include the correct firmware in gutsy?
<kevinO> what is bcm43xx?
<nanonyme> kevinO, driver for broadcom 43xx wifi
<kevinO> oh
<kevinO> has anyone has problems with sound after the kernel upgrade this morning?
<kevinO> if I choose linux-headers-2.6.22-12-386 during grub, i have no sound on bootup
<kevinO> I have to use generic
<kane77> are there only alternate cd available as daily build?
<kevinO> I wonder if I couldnt install vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15 becaue its not up to date witht he current running kernel
<rsk> kevinO: you can upgrade without re-installing
<kevinO> rsk, I think i would be going back wouldnt I, If I wanted to match that kernel version for the vmware player kernel modules
<Aondo> hmm old version of warsow in the multiverse, even tho the new version has been out for a long time :D
<rsk> Aondo: make a entry in launchpad
<rsk> and make sure it's not a duplicate first
<rsk> ;)
<Aondo> ye
<kevinO> rsk, when I try to install vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15, it wont let me
<rsk> what's the error message?
<rsk> sounds old imo
<kevinO> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<rsk> it's 2.6.22ish in 7.10
<kevinO> http://pastebin.com/d6718bb8c
<rsk> right
<rsk> and you are up do date?
<rsk> let me try
<kevinO> yeah, I have been getting updates just about every morning
<rsk> ah same error here
<rsk> hm maybe the package changed name
<rsk> lemme chek
<kevinO> thanks
<rsk> nah
<rsk> try apt-get install vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-23 and vmware-player
<mauri> sometime suddenly my video became with vertical lines and I'm not able to do nothing. It happens with 7.10 but also with 7.06
<rsk> mauri: ok when is it most likely yo happen? and what is your gpu? and what driver are you using (also output for the GPU from lspi)
<rsk> to*
<kevinO> rsk http://pastebin.com/m6feb07d8
<rsk> ok
<mauri> rsk: i dont know if it's a video adapter problem
<rsk> kevinO: chek if it's reported in launchpad
<rsk> mauri: could be that to, if it's overheating.
<rsk> mauri: try to get lm_sensors installed if you are lucky the GPU has a thermometer
<mauri> rsk: you have to help me because i'm beginner
<mauri> rsk: video adapter is nvida geforce mx440
<rsk> mauri: ok
<rsk> mauri: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<kevinO> rsk, launchpad.net?
<rsk> yes
<kevinO> ok
<mauri> rsk:  im downloading it, but just to let you know that sametime it happens also after 4 o 5 minuto fromthe pc turn on
<mauri> rsk: installed but the utility does not appears in the kde menu
<pucca> hi everyone...can someone tell me if gutsy gibbon beta is available for download?It was supposed to be out today, right?
<rsk> pucca: dont think so
<kevinO> rsk, is there a gutsy specific place to rpot bugs, or is it just in ubuntu
<rsk> dont know i just put in ubuntu
<kevinO> ok
<rsk> and mention i run 7.10
<Dr_willis> that remindes me -   i gotta look up and see if some bugs have been reported. :) i forget the site.
* Dr_willis reredds the topics
<Dr_willis> rereads even
<Dr_willis> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<xtknight> wow my gutsy installation is *really* far along ;-)  http://xtknight.atothosting.com/images/ubiq-122pc.png
<mauri> rsk:  are you still there
<rsk> yep
<mauri> rsk:  lm-sensor is inatalled ..now?
<Dr_willis> run sensors-detect for a start. :)
<rsk> oh yea
<rsk> and then you need some app to show it nicely
<rsk> Dr_willis: does conky do that?
<mauri> Dr_willis: already done
<Dr_willis> conky run the senseors-detect? id say no..
<rsk> no..
<Dr_willis> since the command tells the user what modules need to be added/loaded and so forth
<rsk> but to display te,peratues
<rsk> temperatues
<rsk> afters it's configured
<Dr_willis> conky can show tempertures and soforth
<Dr_willis> sensors-detect is used initially to load the proper modules and configure them to get auto loaded at boot.
<Dr_willis> after running that, then the lmsensors type programs should work.
<Dr_willis> (if you are lucky)
<rsk> yeah and you probably need a reboot after
<mauri> Dr_willis: how i can start the new module in modconf
<rsk> to load the modules
<Dr_willis> actually senes0rs-detect should load them. No need for a reboot that time
<rsk> k
<mauri> Dr_willis: i dont understan
<mauri> Dr_willis: lm-sensors does not work
<mauri> Dr_willis:Do I reboot the system?
<rsk> mauri: have you run sensors-detect as sudo?
<mauri> rsk: oh yes
<kevinO> what kernel version is gutst running right now?
<kevinO> gutsy*
<Dr_willis> try the 'sensors' command
<rsk> 2.6.22
<Dr_willis> 'does not work' means? :)
<mauri> # Chip drivers
<mauri> w83627hf
<Dr_willis> lm-sensors was the old command for it it seems.
<mauri> Dr_willis:i wrote: sudo sensors...but it says:sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<kevinO> rsk, somehow I ended up with 2.6.22-10-386, I removed them but they are still on the grub boot menu
<Dr_willis> you did install lm-sensors?
<Dr_willis> after that you ran 'sudo sensors-detect' ?
<Dr_willis> then ya can run 'sensors'
<kevinO> and my sound doesnt work with *-386
<mauri> Dr_willis:i yes, i've already done what you are asking for
<Dr_willis> mauri,  i just did those 3 steps and they are working here.
<kevinO> sorry 2.6.22-12-386
<mauri> Dr_willis: it's seemas that the modules are not loaded
<Dr_willis> it asked to load a lot of modules, and so forth for me. I hit 'yes' for them all.. you DID use 'sudo sensors-detect' ?
<mauri> Dr_willis: typing sensors it says:No sensors found!
<mauri> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
<mauri> Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
<darx> hello folks
<darx> I tried installing kubuntu-destop over ubuntu and during the installation, package configuration asks me about default display manage. How can i set up gutys such that kdm start for kde and gdm for gnome?
<rsk> darx: that's impossible
<rsk> darx: logically
<chemturion> Hey there, I'm running Gutsy and gnome-terminal dies when ever I try to open it, any ideas on what could be causing this?
<rsk> you can only start one gdm/kdm
<rsk> darx: and then you login to gnome or kde
<rsk> darx: you cant anticipate what your are going to login to
<mauri> Dr_willis: are you still there
<rsk> darx: or did i not understand you..
<Dr_willis> cooking lunch.
<Dr_willis> I did ecactly 3 things.
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<Dr_willis> sudo sensors-detect
<Dr_willis> (it asked a LOT of questions)
<Dr_willis> then ran sensors
<Dr_willis> i entered yes to all the q's it asked.
<mauri> Dr_willis: i checked into /etc/modules and no new lines was addes
<mauri> Dr_willis: so i added it manually
<mauri> Dr_willis: now...how can i loaded the new module qithout restart the sistem
<Dr_willis> modprobe them all i guess
<Dr_willis> i entered 'yes' when it asked to add them to the modules . the default (enter) was no.
<Dr_willis> it should of loaded them  when it did a sensors-detect, otherwise.. HOW could it even detect the sensors it was looking for.
<mauri> Dr_willis: i checks, wait please
<Dr_willis> thats how it tests for them I think. :)
<Dr_willis> load module -> fail -> ya dont have that sensor.. ect..
<Dr_willis> it only trys to load like 30 different modules. :)
<mauri> Dr_willis: you was right
<mauri> Dr_willis: now the module is added in the modconf file
<mauri> Dr_willis: but it does not appears with lsmod
<mauri> Dr_willis: ok now it works
<mauri> Dr_willis: what i have to do aboput my initial question on video problems
<Dr_willis> brb cooking.. and got a fire on the stove. :)
<chemturion> hey there, since installing gutsy every so often my session just jams, it seems almost random. Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't do anything nor does trying to switch to tty
<chemturion> I end up just having to restart
<Xero> chemturion, nVidia?
<chemturion> it seemed to be worse when I had "Extra Effects" selected in appearence
<chemturion> uhh one sec
<chemturion> No ATI
<Xero> Then I don't know.
<mauri> Dr_willis: are you still there
<Dr_willis> cooking
<watterman> Hi, How can i set automatic num lock on at GG??
<mauri> Dr_willis: are you coking?
<mauri> Dr_willis: have you a dinner
<watterman> How can i have num lock automatic allways at start ubuntu GG on??
<chemturion> Hey there, since ive installed Gutsy my computer randomly locks up. Ctrl-Alt-Backspace dosnt do anything nor does trying to switch to tty. Also, it seemed to get worse when I had "Extra Effects" enabled in the Appearence preference pane
<Dr_willis> how many times do i have to say i am cooking. :) .... Heh
<Dr_willis> Sloppy Joes and Mac & cheese..
<Dr_willis> and i set the pot holder on fire.
<chemturion> hah
<mauri> Dr_willis: have a nice dinner
<Laibsch> Is 2.6.22 running stable for you?
<watterman> yeah for me it is stable
<Laibsch> I just upgraded to gutsy and it gave me a bunch of errors
<Laibsch> So I went back to 2.6.20
<thompa> im running both the 32 bit and 64 bit versions
<watterman> Try clean install from live cd
<weltall> does anyone have any idea why gutsy live cd power offs the screen after a bit from when the kernel is loaded (altough it completes the loading process it stays black). this happens with either tribe 5 and current live cd amd64 while the x86 one works perfectly. the video card is a 8600M GT
<thompa> the is a problem now reading and dvd
<Laibsch> watterman: No, I *do* use this computer ;-)
<Laibsch> Time is limited
<thompa> * reading dvds sorry
<Laibsch> 2.6.20 is fine for me for now
<thompa> im getting no device message or nothing to mount for any dvd now
<thompa> vlc will crash, etc
<thompa> bad timing
<thompa> do i need to edit fstab?
<thompa> i thought that was not necessary anymore
<Creed> Had a quick question, if I installed the current Gutsy release, would I be able to upgrade/update to the final release when it comes out without reinstalling?
<thompa> laptop intel duo core same problem
<hylje> core duo
<thompa> hylje: yes
<watterman> Creed I thing yes
<thompa> one is intel macbook and this is an x2 amd64 box
<thompa> ive tried all the restricted stuff of course
<thompa> hardware detection problem or something. i have no clue
<Creed> watterman, fully update? With no remnants of the older version? By remnants I mean things that changed in the final version being left on my old install.
<thompa> since latest kernel or 2 updates, not sure when they broke
<thompa> i tried booting with the original working kernel same problem, cannot find dvds
<thompa> maybe i should just reinstall the 64 gutsy partition
<watterman> Creed: I thing it may be ok, but i dont know it 100%
<Creed> Alright watterman heh, Ill just wait till the final release is out :)
<seag33k> I just installed Gutsy on a Lenova T61 and its requesting a Partial Upgrade, but its taking an extremely long time to fetch updates, is this normal due to the testing environment?
<thompa> seag33k: my opinion, back up first
<kevinO> hello, for some reason I cannit use the proprietary drivers from nvidia anymore
<kevinO> my screen is running at 640x480 right now
<seag33k> thompa, do you mean a dist upgrade from 7.04?
<thompa> seag33k: Im running two versions of ubuntu and lost some files somewhere
<watterman> seag33k I had same problem and after i download and install that updates, system was ok ;-)
<thompa> the directories are still there which is weird,
<thompa> i think it was amarok
<seag33k> wattrman, so just let it download?  Overall it looks very nice
<thompa> i wonder if playing files media from another partition is safe?
<thompa> seag33k: im going to reinstall
<kevinO> any idea whats wrong anyone?
<watterman> seag33k yeah, download it :)
<thompa> get the daily build maybe
<seag33k> ok, will do, I really do like what I see so far!
<thompa> or one upgrade should fix it after fresh install
<watterman> Anyone know where can I download compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported/unstable??? In synaptic isnt it...
<thompa>  i cant notice any difference between 64 and this one, other than openoffice opened faster by like a sec.
<thompa> something in the media configuration broke this, I cant figure it out. :-D
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Hi all
<watterman> hi
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Ok, I am (not on purpose) testing this brand new feature of mounting overflow over /tmp when space is exhausted
<Le-Chuck_IT1> now I freed space
<Le-Chuck_IT1> should "overflow" automatically go away?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> if so, I am experiencing a bug
<Le-Chuck_IT1> if not, how should a desktop user interact with it?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> rebooting?
<thompa> that sounds bad lol, i think thats where i lost my data
<Dr_willis> overflow is just a directory?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> is a tmpfs
<Le-Chuck_IT1> mounted over /tmp
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I know that was done in order to allow login when disk space is exhausted
<tretle> is grub on the swap partition or the ubuntu one?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> grub??
<Le-Chuck_IT1> what has grub to do with that?
<Dr_willis> grub is NOT on a swap partition. :)
<tretle> thank you
<thompa> its the other one
<thompa> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thompa> cool that works
<Dr_willis> its normally on the MBR of the first hd. and data files wheever /boot is at
<Le-Chuck_IT1> damn, with all names around there
<Le-Chuck_IT1> are we sure that OVERFLOW is a good name?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> try to google for "overflow /tmp" :)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> you'll find only security reports
<Dr_willis> Im still trying to troubleshoot my samba/gutsy issues..
<Dr_willis> :)
<tretle> what does ext mean?
<tretle> mount-text3/dev/hda2/mnt/root
<thompa> ive lost ability to read any dvd since last two updates ago i think on both 64 and 386
<tretle> I cant see where they cgot ext3 from
<hydrogen> its the filesystem
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ok found it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootLoginWithFullFilesystem
<thompa> so im going to test with fresh install latest.
<tretle> i need dev/sda2
<hydrogen> its usually unnecessary to put that in
<winbond> how can i resize the isons by the clock?
<winbond> icons
<thompa> winbond: increase panel size
<Dr_willis> tretle,  i think ya need to read some basic mounting docs. :) -t FILESYSTEMTYPE
<Dr_willis> ext2/3 is normally the default and can be auto detected - the -t in that example was proberly not needed
<thompa> winbond: i just increase panel width in properties
<tretle> i just wanna fix grub but its being a pain
<tretle> for instance
<winbond> thompa, i want to make the icons smaller, but i dont want a larger panel
<kevinO> why do the restricted drivers from nvidia not work anymore?
<thompa> winbond: on firefox icon go to properties
<Dr_willis> kevinO,  theya re working for me. well as of last night they were. :)
<kevinO> after I rebooted today, ubuntu booted into safe graphics mode
<kevinO> I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and got my resolution back to normal, but when I try to enable the restricted drivers again and reboot I get the same problem
<winbond> thompa, firefox?
<Dr_willis> kevinO,  check the xorg.conf see what driver its using.  does 'startx' give any specific error messages.. ect.. at this time - its possible its a kernel/nvidia driver issue/bug.
<CountX> can anyone go to www.blackholeproject.com?
<thompa> winbond: there are three panle icons on left are you talking of which ones?
<winbond> kevinO, enable the restricted, then reconfigure the xserver
<CountX> i think its messed up
<winbond> thompa, by the clock
<thompa> anyway the of my gutsy systems lost dvd support after last couple updates. am i the only one?
<thompa> *three
<thompa> blank dvds open though
<tretle> going to reboot and see if grub is fixed
<tretle> whish me luck
<tretle> cyaz
<kevinO> hey guys i tried to enable the restricted driver, and them reconfigure xserver-xorg and it didnt work, I rebooted back into graphics safe mode where it asks me to choose another driver, it autoselects vesa, driver, when I log back into my desktop and check the restricted drivers , the nvidia driver is disabled again
<kevinO> I have also tried to selsect the nv driver and get the same results
<kevinO> would this have anything to do with my problem? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/2.6.22.4-12.3
<stefg> kevinO: no, this is unrelated. What does 'lspci | grep VGA' say?
<kevinO> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GT]  (rev a1)
<stefg> usually a supported card... no big deal. i guess only the restricted-modules lag behind a bit, so simply wait
<CountX> can anyone access blackholeproject.com i just registerd it with GoDaddy and i cant get to it
<Dr_willis> just registed in as how long ago?
<DanaG> hmm, the bug about snd-hda-intel and lack of capture on STAC9250 seems to have disappeared.
<DanaG> At least, I can't find it on Launchpad with search.
<DanaG> No results for search          STAC9250
<hydrogen> what does BROKEN(isntalled) mean in adept-updater?
<DanaG> Odd, the bug is there, but not searchable: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Medium,Won't fix] 
<DanaG> Won't fix for Feisty, but for Gutsy it may be different.
<DanaG> I just compiled and installed alsa-hg, with no change.
<mnemo> i'm having this problem with the mouse in all versions of linux... i have posted a bug on launchpad about this (bug 144277: "mouse sucks in linux") ....  if you read my description of the problem; is this anything you have experienced as well? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/144277
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144277 in ubuntu "mouse sucks in linux" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144277
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144277 in ubuntu "mouse sucks in linux" [Undecided,New] 
<IntuitiveNipple> mnemo: Can't reproduce that here; what video & mouse are you using?
<hydrogen> heh
<hydrogen> the restart required dialog is funny
<hydrogen> In order to complete the installation a restart is required"
<hydrogen> "Yes" "No"
<hydrogen> what do you think I'm going to pick!
<stefg> mnemo: ati card and desktop effects enabled ?
<hydrogen> no, of course it isn't required!
<tretle> could someone help me out with the grub boot list
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tretle> in the partition manager i can spot out my vista partition
<tretle> but its down under dev/sda1
<tretle> and its the same drive as ubuntu
<tretle> in the boot list ubuntu is down as hda0/1 or something like that
<xtknight> theCore, ok what problems are you having?
<stefg> tretle: you shouldn't run gutsy....
<xtknight> what's shown on -F1 ?
<theCore> xtknight: a corrupted display
<xtknight> theCore, what video driver do you use?
<theCore> the non-free nvidia
<xtknight> ah so do i
<tretle> stefg u shouldnt post useless statements... its a waste of energy on your part
<xtknight> i'm using the fresh one off nvidia.com thouhg
<xtknight> theCore, a really recent video adapter or an older one?
<xtknight> my geforce 7800gt is fine
<theCore> xtknight: I don't think the video driver for X I am using really matter
<DanaG> argh, what happened to the old way of subpixel hinting?
<theCore> xtknight: the problem surely is in the frame buffer driver
<mnemo> IntuitiveNipple: im using a "Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family: GMA X3100" card and a wired USB microsoft intellisense explorer 3.0 mouse
<xtknight> theCore,  well, when you switch out of X mode that driver has to clear the buffer.  maybe it's not doing that properly?  why dont you test if it's fine with nv or vesa to make sure?
<mnemo> IntuitiveNipple: i have seen this issue on countless machines though
<theCore> xtknight: I got GeForce6 6600
<Xero> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<DanaG> I severely dislike the new subpixel-hinting patches.
<mnemo> stefg: i can repro the mouse bug with no desktop effects
<xtknight> theCore,  i have had problems switching between consoles on non-free ATI drivers (freezes though)
<mnemo> stefg and IntuitiveNipple: i think one needs to have both a windows machine and a linux machine side by side to really understand the latency difference properly...
<xtknight> i have no idea what bug 144277 is talking about?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144277 in ubuntu "mouse sucks in linux" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144277
<theCore> xtknight: that reason why I think the problem is in the frame buffer driver, I don't see kernel message when booting (I don't use "quiet splash" in boot options)
<DanaG> fbcon isn't being loaded, perhaps.
<theCore> "mouse sucks in linux", wow, that's pretty bold
<stefg> mnemo: but as long as this isn't reproducible on a wide range of system this si one of the trash/rant bugreports which will get ignored. I do dual boot, and i have  used several mice over the years, and never encountered that. Ot might be a thing of default settings for mouse acceleration.
<DanaG> Hmm, it seems only synaptics has that issue for me.
<DanaG> I can reproduce with touchpad, but not with external mouse.
<xtknight> my mouse seems to be spot-on
<mnemo> stefg: i wish i could explain it so that people understand... but it's very hard to measure or record such a thing
<xtknight> mnemo, you wouldn't happen to be using compiz would you?
<stefg> mnemo: try a different mouse, tweak the settings....
<xtknight> ive had some various lag issues with compiz.  just small lags here and there
<mnemo> xtknight: sometimes but the problem repros without compiz too
<mnemo> stefg: how can I tweak mouse settings?
<mnemo> xtknight: i think it's a matter or "how you click"... I can get my mouse to be spot on as well... so I think it's that linux users learn to click/drag in a certain way...
<theCore> xtknight: ok, I going to try out the nv driver, just to be sure
<DanaG> Try swiping the cursor across the desktop and clicking at some spot while doing it.
<mnemo> i bet if you had a pro-fps-gamer use the mouse very fast in linux he could complain about the mouse being slow etc..
<xtknight> mnemo, i have comprehensibly tested my current mouse here and i haven't found a problem  ( i think i'm a person to notice very small things also )  very likely it's isolated to your H/W  (i played quake3 in clans also ;) )
<mnemo> yes, do that danaG tells you.. that works too, that's actually a very good way to repro this bug
<xtknight> im using evdev, though
<mnemo> xtknight: i have seen this bug on many many machines actually, even though I never wrote down the specs of them all to find a common factor
<mnemo> xtknight: what's "evdev" ??
<xtknight> mnemo,  a different mouse driver than default
<IntuitiveNipple> DanaG: That's how I tried to reproduce it, but there's a physical limitation that makes that subjective not deterministic since for the test to be valid the button must be down before movement begins
<xtknight> i think it's for logitech mice or for extra buttons and stuff.
<mnemo> DanaG: are you able to reproduce this problem?
<xtknight> mnemo, it could be related to theme engines also.  i have found sigificant lags and CPU usage depending on which theme i use with various movement operations or button clicking.  i dont know if this has any relevancy.  i can tell you i dont have a mouse-down latency on this machine and config
<DanaG> another odd thing: if I don't use evdev, my scroll-up button on my mouse also sends another button.
<DanaG> aack, I hate the new font rendering!  I want the old way back!
<stefg> mnemo: i agree that the same mouse feels different in windows and linux (no wonder) , but actually i'd say it feels more natural in Linuxen .... a question of habbits
<DanaG> I'm willing to compile packages myself, but which are the responsible ones?
<xtknight> DanaG, libxft and something else, i believe
<xtknight> maybe just libxft will do it
<sacater> upgrading today i didnt update anything on libpam
<xtknight> mnemo, are you talking about a signifcant mouse lag, like 200 ms, or something like 40 ms (like 3 pixels) that you really, really have to pay attention to?
<sacater> how do i restart later
<mnemo> xtknight: im talking about like 200 pixels or more when I drag fast
<xtknight> mnemo, oh, definitely no problem there
<xtknight> i mean, here
<mnemo> like *waaay* off on my hw at least
<xtknight> mnemo, what about your video driver?
<hydrogen> hmm
<xtknight> are you using accelerated 2d drivers?
<hydrogen> I'm not having any luck compiling a custom kernel module
<theCore> xtknight: I found the problem
<xtknight> theCore, oh yeah?
<hydrogen> I've tried symlinking usr/src/linux to current kernel soruces
<hydrogen> current kernel headers*
<mnemo> xtknight: im not sure about the dev status of my 2d driver
<happytiger> My ipw3905 netcard stopped working after dist-upgrade it seems no ipw3945 for the 2.6.22-12-386 kernel???
<hydrogen> and the module builds, but modprobe tells me it's not the same version
<xtknight> mnemo, glxinfo  do you have direct rendering?
<DanaG> Ouch, the new font rendering hurts.
<theCore> xtknight: there seems to bug in the driver with "vga=791"
<stefg> hydrogen: what module?
<xtknight> theCore, odd.  is that the default?
<theCore> xtknight: no
<mnemo> xtknight: "glxinfo | grep direct" says I do at least
<hydrogen> vbox stefg
<xtknight> mnemo, ok.  well if not i would have suggested installing faster video drivers.  but it seems you're fine on that aspect.  what mouse device do you have?
<hydrogen> I think I found the answer though
<xtknight> also i haven't touched my default mouse speed settings
<DanaG> Does anyone have the old packages somewhere?
<theCore> xtknight: I added it to my menu.lst to raise the console's resolution to 1024x764
<mnemo> xtknight: im using this mouse --> http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/productdetails.aspx?pid=087
<hydrogen> yea, got it
<stefg> hydrogen: don't know about vbox, but on a development version there might be delay between the build of the running kernel and the headers.... gutsy is alpha, everything is in flux
<xtknight> mnemo, at really high mouse speed (2000dpi laser mouse) under a virtual machine, it still seems spot on for me.
<hydrogen> stefg: no, it was because ubuntu decided that the best thing to do was install the -generic and the regular linux headers but the -386 image
<mnemo> xtknight: actually, I just came up with a good experiment... im gonna try swapping my usb mice between the windows and linux machines
<xtknight> mnemo, eh?
<mnemo> that way I can test with a wired lochitech usb mouse too
<xtknight> mnemo, you were using different mice originally?
<xtknight> ahh
<xtknight> well try evdev with your logitech usb mouse.
<xtknight> or maybe itll work with microsoft too.
<mnemo> xtknight: will do
<xtknight> i dont remember issues with the default driver either.  and my VM is using a defualt driver, under my current evdev for the host
<mnemo> it happens with my logitech usb mouse too
<mnemo> gonna try installing evdev now
<mnemo> xtknight: is "xserver-xorg-input-evdev" the right package?
<xtknight> mnemo, i think
<xtknight> mnemo, but u have to use xorg.conf
<xtknight> setup driver evdev and stuff.  i'll show you mine via pastebin
<hydrogen> ah
<hydrogen> things become clearer!
<mnemo> xtknight: ah ok
<Xero> Can anyone give me a link to a cheap bluetooth reciever? I'm gonna use my Wiimote on this computer.
<mnemo> hmm actually it said I already have evdev installed
<xtknight> get your usb mouse's name first, this has to be exact.  type cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<theCore> xtknight: thanks for your help
<xtknight> theCore, no problem
<xtknight> mnemo,  itll be like this N: Name="Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"
<DanaG> aah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554407&page=2&highlight=font
<DanaG> Oh yeah, for evdev, you can use Name "Logitech *"
<DanaG> and it'll grab anything that matches.
<xtknight> oh neat
<xtknight> what about just *?
<xtknight> lol
<mnemo> i got like 11 mouses in there
<xtknight> i imagine evdev works for practically every mouse?
<xtknight> mnemo, ok here's my xorg section.  http://rafb.net/p/1PzzDU53.html
<mnemo> but one of them is called "Logitech N48"
<xtknight> mnemo,  and just as an aside i'd suggest toggling VSync (before i forget to tell you).  but try that later
<mnemo> xtknight: so i put this stuff inside /etc/X11/xorg.conf  then?
<xtknight> mnemo, in place of your original mouse
<xtknight> i would only have one mouse in there at a time also
<Laibsch> Anybody have an idea why I get these strange characters when in the console (non-X): http://oz.leggewie.org/IMGP2026.JPG
<xtknight> mnemo,  replace the identifier with the one your xorg.conf uses, and also change the name to the actual name of your mouse
<xtknight> i'll brb
<DanaG> I have touchpad also, set as CorePointer.
<Laibsch> I should add that I don't have any *-desktop package installed, but installing it did not make the effect go away.
<Laibsch> This started happening after I upgraded to gutsy today.
<mnemo> xtknight: i got a input device in xorg.conf which is called "configured mouse" ... i'll just comment out that one and paste in your one (with changed device name ofc)
<mnemo> xtknight: do I need to restart x.org then or?
<nickrud> Laibsch: odd, my upgrade got me decent chars there for the first time in ubuntu
<theCore> xtknight: ah, there was already a bug about it: bug #129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<mnemo> rebooting
<theCore> does anyone else see burred icons in Gnome's menus?
<theCore> (on gutsy of course)
<Xero> blurred?
<xtknight> back
<DanaG> Okay, evdev doesn't like being given free reign of all devices.
<xtknight> mnemo, so what's the status so far?
<DanaG> It gets confused by the power button.
<mnemo> still rebooting linux machine
<DanaG> You should use Option "bustype" "0003" to restrict it to USB devices only.
<IntuitiveNipple> theCore: There's a bug about that, it's to do with the correct resolution icons not being ready yet, I seem to recall
<DanaG> Then you can remove the Name and let it take over everything USB.
<theCore> IntuitiveNipple: do you know its bug #?
<mnemo_> xtknight: this is my new settings (which I have rebooted with now) --> http://rafb.net/p/G0b4H867.html
<mnemo> lol
<mnemo> hey xtknight... that fixed it
<mnemo> actually
<mnemo> now it's just like in windows
<mnemo> thanks man
<IntuitiveNipple> theCore: There's a few not triaged yet; My knowledge comes from discussions of ubuntu-devs. search in launchpad for "fuzzy" :)
<mnemo> great work
<IntuitiveNipple> So the mouse no longer sucks?
<mnemo> nah its great
<IntuitiveNipple> Best post the solution to the bug report
<mnemo> IntuitiveNipple: I will...
<IntuitiveNipple> An maybe rephrase the title so someone else with the same problem can recognise it :
<IntuitiveNipple> :p
<mnemo> IntuitiveNipple... hehe yeah good point
* IntuitiveNipple giggles
<DanaG> That would be a good default: evdev for all USB devices.
<xtknight> mnemo, ahh
<xtknight> mnemo, evdev fixed it?
<mnemo> yup it did
<xtknight> heh cool.
<xtknight> you can check out some tool for logitech that can adjust DPI also
<DanaG> all it needs is this: Identifier, Driver, Option "SendCoreEVents", "bustype".
<mnemo> xtknight: really... thanks man... this improves my experience with linux a boat load
<xtknight> mnemo, no problem
<xtknight> mnemo, maybe it's still a "bug"?
<xtknight> with the default mouse driver
<xtknight> or maybe the default one simply can't exploit the logitech's capabilities
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, it should remain as a valid bug since there is an effect, andit can be cured
<Laibsch> Who among you has /var on a separate partition?
<xtknight> tell you what, file a bug and ill reply to it i guess
<mnemo> xtknight: yea I definately think it's a bug in ubuntu bad default value... i mean, think about the many many people who will just accept the bad mouse and not file a bug
<xtknight> seeing if i can reproduce w/ normal mouse driver
<DanaG> I had /var separate for a while.
<DanaG> You need /var/run and /var/lock on the root, I believe.
<DanaG> I had to init 1, then unmount /var, then mkdir.
<Laibsch> DanaG: That was my question.
<Laibsch> I have set it up as such
<DanaG> http://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/UbuntuVarRun
<Laibsch> But I think var not being separable is a bug
<Laibsch> I think I needed also a second entry
<theCore> Xero: check out by yourself, http://peadrop.com/files/blurred-icons.png
<Laibsch> And with the upgrad to gutsy, I will need a third one for udev
<IntuitiveNipple> Here's one I replied to bug #141229
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141229 in ubuntu "Blurry Synaptic and Software Sources icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141229
<mnemo> danag: do you mind posting an optimal xorg.conf entry for me? you're saying I can remove the zaxismapping stuff and add bustype something?
<xtknight> i dont know, my settings are the ones i found for a G5 logitech
<xtknight> i had to use /dev/input/mice for Device, or else it wouldn't work
<DanaG> I'll post my entry here, with linebreaks denoted by |.
<xtknight> plus i have some problems with evdev occasionally (may not detect my mouse), but that's all the more reason to be proactive and get them fixed
<mnemo> xtknight: when I change stuff in xorg, do I really have to reboot the whole machine or can I have it re-read the conf file??
<xtknight> mnemo, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<xtknight> instead of reboot
<mnemo> xtknight: kk thx
<xtknight> itll restart your desktop only
<arooni_> hey folks
<IntuitiveNipple> or just Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<xtknight> arooni_, hey ;P
<arooni_> anyone know how to hook up a bluetooth headset
<xtknight> everything working right?
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni_: A2DP ?
<DanaG> Section "InputDevice"    |	Identifier	"evdev mouse"    |	Driver		"evdev"    | 	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true" # either this, or CorePointer   |      Option		"bustype"	"0003"    |	Option		"Resolution"	"400"  |  EndSection
<arooni_> IntuitiveNipple, i dont think it supports that;; its just for phone calls / skype
<mnemo> DanaG: thx
<xtknight> Identifier has to be what you have at the top of xorg though
<xtknight> like mouse, or Mouse0
<mnemo> yea ok
<DanaG> I have it set to 400, because 800 seems too fast sometimes.  I don't even know if it does anything.
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni_: In the bluetooth properties enable the Audio service, and then pair the headset
<DanaG> bustype makes it grab USB only.  PS/2 is 0011.
<arooni_> IntuitiveNipple, ok i enabled audio service; where do i pair the headset
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni_: Put the headset into discover mode, and browse devices
<arooni_> IntuitiveNipple, where do i browse devices from
<IntuitiveNipple> If you've got auto-connect enabled it should do it without browsing
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni_: From the bluetooth notification icon
<chemturion> hey there, I just upgraded to gutsy, and I noticed some applications and preferences panels wouldnt launch, So I ran them from terminal and got some error message regarding cairo, heres an example http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38387/
<arooni_> IntuitiveNipple, preferences:  authorization requests:  auto authorize incoming requests; hardware database: select class of device automatically
<arooni_> both are enabled
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni_: When the headset is in discovery mode you should get a notify asking about pairing
<arooni_> IntuitiveNipple, my headset is in paring mode; but i dont see any notification
<Laibsch> DanaG: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/139230
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139230 in upstart "/var is mounted late during the init sequence" [Undecided,New] 
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni_: you could do an "hcitool scan" to ensure the headset is being seen
<Laibsch> DanaG: Already reported.  I will comment and post your URL there.
<arooni_> IntuitiveNipple, Device is not avaialble; No such device
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni_:  Sounds as if your bluetooth isn't set up fully
<cavediver> Hi !
<arooni_> IntuitiveNipple, what should i do to fix
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni_: I have no idea what the problem is; you'll have to investigate and read docs etc
<cavediver> Just upgraded my laptop to gutsy. All well except no decorator in compiz. Anyone had that problem ?
<chemturion> hey there, I just upgraded to gutsy, and I noticed some applications and preferences panels wouldnt launch, So I ran them from terminal and got some error message regarding cairo, here's an example http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38387/ Any help would be awesome!
<IntuitiveNipple> chemturion: Bug #129816
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129816 in pycairo "Instable applications that using cairo" [Low,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129816
<chemturion> IntutitveNipple:awesome thanks
<arooni_> accorindg to: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_(Gutsy_Gibbon)_Tribe_5_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Bluetooth ... i need to do: su; # echo enable > /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth
<arooni_> but when i try su
<arooni_> i get authentication failure
<arooni_> and i'm entering the right password
<wdh> arooni_, ubuntu doesnt have a rootaccount by default.. try 'sudo' instead of 'su'
<IntuitiveNipple> use sudo sh -c "echo enable > /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth"
<arooni_> IntuitiveNipple, damn that worked
<arooni_> IntuitiveNipple, if i want to make a command out of that: enablebt
<arooni_> where would i put the script?  and do i need to put the path to bash on the top line?
<IntuitiveNipple> I suspect you might only need to edit options in /etc/default/bluetooth
<arooni_> IntuitiveNipple, what should i put there?
<Logi> does anyone know whether gutsy will install gcj or proper java?
<IntuitiveNipple> You'll need to determine what boot-time issue prevents the bluetooth stack from starting, and based on that, apply an appropriate fix. It's a case of reading the docs.
<hydrogen> looks like its "start bluetooth on boot"
<hydrogen> the first option in the file
<Karark> anyone else not able to 'switch user'?
<IntuitiveNipple> Logi: It has both; you can install gcj, Sun java 1.4, 1.5, or 1.6 I seem to recall
<Karark> my PC becomes unresponsive when i try to do so
<arooni_> hydrogen, so i set:  BLUETOOTH_ENABLED=1 ... to just commented out?  (caompatibility noteif this variable is not found bluetooth will start"
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> it appears its set to start
<IntuitiveNipple> hydrogen: BT should start on boot by default, if the hardware is up... but in arooni_'s case, the hardware isn't up
<hydrogen> ah
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni_: No, it's fine as it is (by default it starts, that setting also starts it, but changing it to =0 would disable it
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni_: Best thing is to follow the logic path in /etc/init.d/bluetooth and see what is done by the bluetooth service
<arooni_> ok
<arooni_> but now that i have blueetoh enabled
<IntuitiveNipple> arooni_: Also, before doing that, confirm the bluetooth service has started :)
<arooni_> i cant use it with skype
<arooni_> i mean i select BT headset for sound in/out/ringing
<arooni_> but no dice
<IntuitiveNipple> I seem to recall you have to start skype with a command-line option that tells it to use the Bluetooth audio device
<Karark> also, what happened to the command line on TTY1-6?  i just have a black screen there
<IntuitiveNipple> Karark: try this - in Gnome, Alt+F2 "sudo modprobe vga16fb"
<Karark> what is this supposed to do?
<IntuitiveNipple> Karark: load the vga framebuffer. I am debugging issues with graphics modes causing lost VTs, and in many cases that helps.
<IntuitiveNipple> You might also need to do "sudo modprobe fbcon" after
<Karark> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> I added fbcon to the initrd on one PC to solve it
<IntuitiveNipple> the kernel has vgacon and vesafb built-in, but there seen to be problems
<Logi> IntuitiveNipple: (sorry, I disappeared for a moment) you don't know which java is installed by default?
<Karark> IntuitiveNipple, that worked after the second command, thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Logi: I suspect gcj but looking at my system it isn't installed, but sun-java-6 (my preferred choice) is
<Karark> is there anything i need to do so this stays after a reboot?
<Logi> IntuitiveNipple: over in ##java we spend rather a lot of time helping people on debian and ubuntu switch the default gcj over to sun's implementation
<IntuitiveNipple> Karark: It is likely you only need to do the fbcon step
<IntuitiveNipple> Logi: You mean "sudo update-alternatives java" ? :)
<Logi> IntuitiveNipple: after apt-get installing and after explaining to them that gcj really isn't equivalent
<IntuitiveNipple> hehehe
<Logi> IntuitiveNipple: it gets a bit tedious
<IntuitiveNipple> I've not had any issues; Eclipse Europa on 64-bit has been fine
<Karark> so has anyone had issues switching users?
<Logi> anyway, I was just wondering if the defaults were about to change with gutsy. I guess I'll know for sure soon enough :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I use Eclipse for my linux kernel hacking, it performs really well
<IntuitiveNipple> Logi: I've just installed Gutsy on a notebook, let me see what was done
<Logi> IntuitiveNipple: yes, but I seem to remember rather a lot of effort going into making eclipse run on gcj
<IntuitiveNipple> Logi: I can imagine so; I've never tried.
<IntuitiveNipple> Logi: I can't seen any 'default' for Java, as in, there doesn't appear to be a meta-package with a depends on either, there's just java-common and then the distinct JVMs
<Laibsch> Is there some kind of tag or something to label bugs that one experienced with upgrading to gutsy?
<Logi> IntuitiveNipple: there is java2-runtime I see
<IntuitiveNipple> Laibsch: you could start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<IntuitiveNipple> Logi: I don't see that
<Pici> Laibsch: I usually put [gutsy]  in the title
<IntuitiveNipple> Logi: ahh, now I do
<Laibsch> IntuitiveNipple: No tag on that page
<IntuitiveNipple> Laibsch: I don't know that the page is up-to-date, but Google is your friend :)
<whitt> hello, i recently upgraded to gutsy, and i'm trying to get rid of Trevino's compiz packages, because of course it doesn't work since the upgrade, I've removed the repo, and purged the files, but i'm still getting an error
<Logi> IntuitiveNipple: ok, I have it on my feisty setup. That may have changed then.
<rohan> i just checked that with the latest live cd, my screen resolution is NOT correctly detected anymore - 1280x800 on intel gma 950. is this bug already known and filed anywhere
<rohan> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Logi: Strange; java2-runtime shows up from dpkg-query -l but not in Synaptics
<rohan> all the previous gutsy live cd's used to work perfectly with the resolution part
<whitt> it says: Type mismatch: Expected list, got string
<IntuitiveNipple> rohan: Check in launchpad bugs
<rohan> IntuitiveNipple: yes, that's what I'm doing atm
<IntuitiveNipple> good :)
<rohan> what package are such bugs filed against ?
<rohan> because once i edit the file manually, it works
<IntuitiveNipple> I think it's pick-n-mix... a general search will usually turn something up - I often simply sort all bugs by latest, for finding problems with recent daily CD builds
<Logi> IntuitiveNipple: sun-java[56] -* is in multiverse in feisty, so they won't get installed unless the user has enabled that
<IntuitiveNipple> I can see sun-java's, but no "java2-runtime" is listed by Synaptic
<Logi> I'm on kubuntu, so I haven't used synaptic. Does it show meta packages at all?
<mnemo> sry for the off-topic but --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGvHNNOLnCk
<Logi> according to packages.ubuntu.com sun java is still in multiverse in gutsy. I suppose that concludes my research :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Logi: Just noticed, Gutsy only has Sun java5 and java6 (no 1.4)
<Logi> ok... I won't miss it particularly
<_emet_> is awn in gutsy universe ?
<Logi> although, there are occasional badly written swing apps that don't like java 5+
<dcordes> could somebody do me a favour and check if "Package xlibs-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dcordes> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dcordes> is only available from another source
<dcordes> oops sorry
<dcordes> installs or not?
<jander99> is hwdb.ubuntu.com or hardware collection in general broken?
<IntuitiveNipple> dcordes: Isn't it libx11-dev you want?
<c01100011> any workaround to broken ekiga (undefined symbol: _ZN11PSaf") in gutsy ?
<DanaG> odd, still no working capture for stac9250 with alsa-hg.
<DanaG> arecord -fcd
<DanaG> Recording WAVE 'stdin' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<DanaG> RIFF$WAVEfmt &#x10;&#x1;&#x2;D&#x10;&#x2;&#x4;&#x10;data
<DanaG> Odd, pidgin turned those into html entities.
<DanaG> anyway, it stalls after the last question-mark thingy.
<dcordes> IntuitiveNipple: I'm trying to compile wine. Winehq wiki says xlibs-dev
<IntuitiveNipple> dcordes I have the Gutsy wine 64-bit installed from the repo's - can't you get those?
<dcordes> IntuitiveNipple: I need a patch in order to try the quake wars demo :=
<IntuitiveNipple> dcordes: Okay... is it not in the latest package then?
<IntuitiveNipple> but the answer to your question is, I seen to recall from doing that myself, to install libx-dev (and a few others)
<dcordes> the patch was for 0.9.44 and the current version is 0.9.45 so I also thought so and tried it but that did not work
<dcordes> IntuitiveNipple: could you just try installing it right now so I can figure if something is broken on my system?
<IntuitiveNipple> install libx-dev ?
<dcordes>  IntuitiveNipple no xlibs-dev
<IntuitiveNipple> Gutsy doesn't have it; it's an old lib
<holzmodem> hi, after last update of the ati driver, the system turn the wrong display (vga port without connected monitor) on, the internal display (LVDS) stay black. So i have to connect the external monitor to get X, and than can i switch back!... what is wrong?!?
<jander99> is hwdb.ubuntu.com or hardware collection in general broken?
<dcordes> IntuitiveNipple: yes apt-get says it is either obsolete or something else. Do you know how to find out which package replaced it?
<IntuitiveNipple> jander99: It's working fine here
<IntuitiveNipple> dcordes: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/oldlibs/xlibs-dev
<dcordes> ah great thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> dcordes: "This transitional package is only depended upon by packages that haven't yet corrected their dependencies to reflect the new library arrangement."
<c01100011> any fix for ekiga lookup error problem ?
<dcordes> IntuitiveNipple: looks like I want xorg-dev, right? (If you want to install X development libraries for some purpose other than maintaining Debian/Ubuntu packages, then you may find the xorg-dev package more useful than this one.)
<IntuitiveNipple> dcordes: Yes... http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/xorg-dev
<c01100011> any harm in downgrading libopal to 2.2.8-0 from fiesty ?
<DanaG> argh, it still seems like the font rendering is a bit odd.
<tretle> could someone help me with adding vista to the menu.lst in grub
<tretle> in partition manager it says vista is on /dev/sda1
<sniperjam> a little help please, after installing the latest gutsy updates, none of my neetwork interefaces are configured, or so says network admin
<sniperjam> whoa nevermind it's working
<tretle> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tretle> title  Microsoft Windows XP Home #An entry for a Windows installation
<tretle> #If you're reading this guide, you probably want this
<tretle> root   (hd0,0)
<tretle> makeactive
<tretle> chainloader +1
<tretle> what do I do to that to make it work
<tretle> iv tried changing root  (hd0,0) to root  (sd1,0)
<DanaG> it's hd, but the partition numbers may be different.
<DanaG> Note that Grub starts at 0, while the kernel starts at 1.
<tretle> ubuntu is on sda2
<tretle> hd0, 0 = sda2 ?
<c01100011> ekiga closes seconds after opening, error: /usr/lib/libopal.so.2.2: undefined symbol: _ZN11PSafeObjectC2Ev. Workaround ?
<c01100011> if i have something else using ekigas port #, the error message comes up forcing the application to stay alive
<Asad2005> I am having a problem with VGA driver, I run NVIDIA installer and restart GDM but when i restart PC it goes back to the fail safe newly added X configuration utility ? Is there a way to disable this utility
<c01100011> can someone explain how a .debdiff works to me ?
<heppe> hey, i have installed support for 2 languges but Xchat does only spell check for one of them
<heppe> how can i get it to spell check both like it used to do in feisty?
<Richie> Hello
<Richie> urgent help please
<Richie> ubuntu has just updated the nvidia drivers
<Richie> and now i cant boot into linux anymore
<Richie> only the recovery
<Richie> any ideas on how to fix?
<minimec> richie: looks like your xorg.conf has a problem. check the log in /var/log
<Richie> no errors
<minimec> Richie: strange...
<ReL1K> anyone here using a t61 with intel video card?
<Richie> im removing the nvidia drivers
<Richie> then il try boot uiin
<Richie> whats the command to reconfigure xorg again?
<minimec> Richie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg... ?
<Richie> thank you
<Richie> wait no
<Richie> that didnt work
<minimec> Richie: I am looking for the package...
<minimec> Richie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Richie> xserver-xorg
<Richie> yes
<Richie> thank you ^^
<Richie> shutdown -r now
<Richie> woops
<Richie> wrong keyboard
<Richie> humm..still hasnt fixed it
<minimec> Richie: What exactly happens when you boot?
<Richie> nvidia logo pops up..screen goes black...get the circle cursor with rotating thing in middle...but then the login screen doesn't appear
<Richie> it just hangs there
<minimec> Richie: Are you using the restricted driver?
<Richie> yes
<minimec> is there a console configuration tool for the driver?
<Richie> not that i know of
<Richie> nvidia-glx-new are the drivers
<gnomefreak> Richie: what card?
<heppe> Richie, what card do you have?
<heppe> :/
<Richie> Nvidia 7900 GS GO
<gnomefreak> go cards are nvidia-glx arnt they?
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<heppe> i have a Nvidia 7600 Go working gine with the new driver (nvidia-glx-new)
<Richie> it worked with the new before
<heppe> fine*
<Richie> it just tried to update it though
<Richie> and when it did
<Richie> this happened
<xl1> kubuntu live cd install 7.10 from Sept 21 crashes on install. log says something about package list. Is that a know issue? (DVD is not corrupted)
<gnomefreak> its not updated for gutsy or feisty for that matter
<holzmodem> hi, after last update of the ati driver, the system turn the wrong display (vga port without connected monitor) on, the internal display (LVDS) stay black. So i have to connect the external monitor, and than can i switch back to lvds!... what is wrong?!?
<heppe> Richie, try to do a upgrade
<heppe> Richie, maybe you didnt get the kernel or something
<Richie> well i was in kernel 11 because 12 had broke the whole thing anyway
<Richie> but now this driver update has buggered up 11 and 10
<heppe> Richie,  does the failesafe come up?
<Richie> no
<Richie> just hangs at a black screen with the cursor there
<Richie> the res is at 1900 x 1200
<Richie> so i cant think its failing at all
<heppe> Richie, then do a boot in recovery, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Richie> already done that
<heppe> and choose nv or vesa
<Richie> tried nv
<Richie> never tried vesa
<Vegar> Richie: how did you update it?
<Richie> dist-upgrade
<heppe> Richie, use vesa and do another upgrade
<Richie> kk
<heppe> Richie, then it should work
<Richie> wont boot using vesa either
<Vegar> what happens?
<heppe> Richie, is it online?
<Richie> Just black screen with the mouse cursor
<Richie> yes, it is online
<heppe> Richie, recovery mode, apt-get upgrade
<heppe> a update first is also good
<Richie> you mean dist-upgrade?
<minimec> Richie: And if this was a gdm problem and not an x problem? What about sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<heppe> Richie, it does not matter
<Richie> il try this upgrade..then try gdm reconfigure
<heppe> Richie, dist-upgrade does a upgrade and checks for a new distro release
<Richie> ah right
<Richie> kk
<heppe> Richie, there is no distro release so a upgrade is fine
<jsomers> is it possible compiz is enabled but not working?
<heppe> jsomers, intel ?
<jsomers> some time ago the ubuntu forum hold a lot of info about black screens
<jsomers> and iirc it had something to do with compiz
<jsomers> it's not me heppe, I'm referring to Richie's problem
<Richie> oh
<Richie> lol
<jsomers> if he has a mouse cursos I believe X is working
<Richie> there are no upgrades
<minimec> jsomers: I also think so... That's why it could be an gdm problem.
<Richie> just reconfigured gdm
<Richie> if this doesnt work, i'l try changing to kdm
<Richie> already got kde installed
<jsomers> Richie: try removing everything from compiz
<Richie> how?
<jsomers> apt-get remove compiz
<Richie> oh that
<Richie> that simple
<Richie> lol
<Richie> urgh...disk check
<Richie> i hate that
<jsomers> there are probably also other compiz related packages
<jsomers> compiz-core compiz-dev
<jsomers> compiz-gnome
<jsomers> I don't now exactly how many of those compiz related packages are installed by default
<Richie> kk
<jsomers> you can do an apt-get search compiz to get a list of all the packages related to compix
<Richie> my apt-get doesnt have search
<Richie> which sounds stupid i know
<minimec> Richie: apt-cache search
<jsomers> note: it will most likely also try to remove ubuntu-desktop, but that's ok
<jsomers> ah, yes, my bad
<Richie> ohhhh..
* Richie grabs bat
<jsomers> it could be this is just a compiz problem, so if you remove it you are sure it GDM won't load anything at startup
<Richie> kk
<Karark|away> anyone have an idea why my PC locks up when trying to switch users?
<jsomers> I don't have any other ideas at the moment
<minimec> jsomers: Compiz only loads when you start the gnome session
<Richie> so its not compiz?
<minimec> Richie: No it's not compiz.
<Richie> oh fudge
<Vegar> dpkg -l |grep compiz to list all installed packages with compiz in their names
<Richie> il try changing to kde
<Richie> see what that does
<jsomers> ah, so you don't even get the GDM login window?
<Richie> no
<jsomers> I thought you were getting problems past the GDM login window, my bad
<Richie> right
<Richie> changed it to kdm
<Richie> and its booted
<Richie> so any ideas how to get gdm working again?
<Richie> wait
<Richie> now
<gnomefreak> make sure its installed properly
<Richie> no*
<Richie> i typed my username and password in..hit enter...screen flashes black and goes back to login
<gnomefreak> Richie: thats the wonderful world of broken X
<Richie> why do i get the feeling its not so wonderful :P
<gnomefreak> Richie: lol its not
<Richie> so....
<Richie> how do i fix it?
<Richie> lol
<minimec> Richie: Do <control><alt>F1 then login on the console, sudo killall kdm or gdm ... then type startx
<ReL1K> anyone having issues still with compiz and intel graphics cards?
<ReL1K> it still blacklisted?
<gnomefreak> Richie: there are tons of bugs been reported since we updated to 703 that we never should have upgraded to
<gnomefreak> and we didnt expect to either
<Richie> umm
<Richie> i dont that startx command
<gnomefreak> Richie: 7.3 was going to be in heron not gutsy but people kept complaining and wanting so devels tried to please users
<Richie> said refcount is 2, sould be 1, fixing
<gnomefreak> since we had bulletproof X and all otehr things in 7.2 :(
<DanaG> Odd, gnome-power-manager thinks my computer failed to suspend, even though it worked just fine.
<minimec> startx starts you default graphical envirement
<gnomefreak> DanaG: after the last 3 releases suspend not working why is it odd now?
<Richie> well it returns me back to the console
<DanaG> I mean, suspend IS working.  Gnome-power-manager thinks it is not.
<DanaG> It shows me the link to the hal quirks site.
<Richie> it does say Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found
<DanaG> I had to edit /etc/default/acpi-support to get suspend working, though.
<DanaG> save video pci state: true.  vbe post: false
<gnomefreak> Richie: i still think the GO cards are nvidia-glx not nvidia-glx-new
<minimec> Richie: So you have a X problem ;)
<Richie> so try removing new and installing glx?
<Olliander> Hi guys.
* DanaG has a Go 7600 with 100.14.19.
<gnomefreak> Richie: what is it gonna hurt?
<Olliander> I've a problem with my notebook, it's a Toshiba Satellite Pro A100-834. tosh-utils and fnfxd don't run, because there's a problem with the toshiba_acpi-module, it puts a 'No such device'... I'm running Gutsy, under Feisty it ran... What could that be?
<atlfalcons866> when will gusty gibbon be released
<Richie> gnome: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> atlfalcons866: mid oct
<Richie> or was that a rhetorical question?
<Richie> as in do it?
<gnomefreak> Richie: you dont have X now if you install the -glx drivers and you still dont have X what did you lose?
<atlfalcons866> will i be able to upgrade from fiesty drake?
<atlfalcons866> fiesty fawn i mean
<gnomefreak> allbert: from feisty yes from dapper drake no
<gnomefreak> Richie: wait
<Richie> waiting...
<gnomefreak> what version of nvidsia-glx-new do you have?
<tretle> could someone help me find out the names of all the drives and partitions
<gnomefreak> 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-12.3?????
<Xero> atlfalcons866, I'm sorry, but it's gutsy, not gusty. I'm just getting so tired of people misspelling it
<Richie> yes gnome
<tretle> partition manager is showing me sda1, 2, 3 etc
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> Richie: what does uname -a say
<gnomefreak> the kernel version
<tretle> while grub seems to think sda2 is (hd0,0)
<gnomefreak> tretle: correct
<Xero> Linux ubuntu 2.6.22-12-generic #1 SMP Sat Sep 22 18:14:28 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Richie> 2.6.22.10-generic
<Richie> but i choose to boot into that one
<gnomefreak> Richie: thats why
<tretle> so im told it names the partitions differently
<atlfalcons866> im using gustys kernel right now
<atlfalcons866> i mean gutsy
<Olliander> Noone else with this prob?
<Olliander> Some kind of annoying. ^^
<gnomefreak> Richie: your nvidia-glx-new is for newest kernel not the one your on
<tretle> and to add a boot option for another os i need to find what grub recognises it as
<Richie> gnome: how do i get older nvidia drivers?
<gnomefreak> Richie: i think they are gone from cache
<tretle> so can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> Richie: your using a feisty kernel
<tretle> would be much apreciated
<windio00> my xserver crashed . . . is there a way to get it automatically configured again?
<Richie> right..i'l boot into 12 kernel
<windio00> login screen is ok once i log in it is all screwed up
<gnomefreak> windio00: best bet atm file a bug
<gnomefreak> windio00: X is having issues and will be working on it this coming week for beta release last i heard
<minimec> windio00: you get the login screen?
<windio00> gnomefreak:  i was trying to do duel screen with a laptop and everything got screwed up
<windio00> minimec: yep
<windio00> i log in and the resolution or card is screwed up
<minimec> windio00: so your xserver is ok.
<tretle> gnomefreak - know what i should do?
<gnomefreak> minimec: you might want to retrrack that :)
<minimec> windio00: and you tried a dual setup with or without xinerama?
<Xaxorlr> I'm installing gutsy from the alternate CD, it's at the software installation phase and it's been stuck at 90% for an hour.
<gnomefreak> tretle: you have to boot other os and find out than i cant just guesss at what other os and where it is on what hd
<minimec> gnomefreak: Well the Richie question is done I guess ;)
<Richie> no
<tretle> its sda1
<gnomefreak> Xaxorlr: its known tuesdays ISO should be good to go
<Richie> its not
<windio00> minimec:  my laptop has a monitor vga output . .  . i plugged it in and . . . everything crashed
<tretle> cant boot into the other os
<tretle> its windows
<windio00> minimec:  it is a thinkpad t40
<gnomefreak> Richie: errors?
<Richie> gnome: still get the same problem in 12 kernel
<minimec> windio00: How did you configure the dual screen setup?
<windio00> minimec:  i was usuing the panel screens and resolutions
<gnomefreak> Richie: something not right. try changing /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use vesa and restart X
<tretle> sda2 - (hd0,0)
<windio00> in admin
<Xaxorlr> Ok, this sucks.
<tretle> sda1 - ?
<gnomefreak> Richie: if you can boot to it we might beable to fix it
<Richie> gnome: it is using vesa
<gnomefreak> Richie: than try changing it to nv or nvidia
<Richie> had the same problems when using both of them aswell
<Richie> il change to nvidia again see what happens
<gnomefreak> tretle: hd0,0 hd0,1 first one would be mbr second one would be first hd first partition
<tretle> thx
<tretle> ill give it a try
<gnomefreak> Richie: try install xserver-xorg-video-all
<tretle> hopefully it works
<tretle> im running outta ideas
<minimec> windio00: the login screen comes on your laptop and the other one staus black?
<gnomefreak> tretle: grub always uses that type of naming
<gnomefreak> tretle: hd1,0 is second hd first partiton
<tretle> cool
<Richie> gnomefreak: says i have the newst version
<tretle> thx
<DanaG> odd: gdm doesn't change its colors to match the theme.
<gnomefreak> Richie: also try xserver-xorg-input-all
<Karark|away> anyone have an idea why i am not able to switch users?  i just get a black screen
<DanaG> i.e. if I have an orange GDM theme, I don't get an orange background after I log in.
<gnomefreak> Richie: if both are installed file a bug against xserver
<gnomefreak> Richie: there might even be 10 for your same issue
<Richie> ok, will have to file bug
<gnomefreak> Richie: its been screwed up for over a week
<gnomefreak> Richie: im almost willing to bet if you disable failsafeX it will work
<Richie> well im willing to try anything
<Richie> how do i do that?
<gnomefreak> Richie: not sure other than for gdm its most likely in /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere
<gnomefreak> Richie: ive been trying to not disable it but i bet it fixes my issue as well
<gnomefreak> brb
<soothsayer> Is there a way to get a minimal install that I can bootstrap from?
<soothsayer> (As small a functional base install as possible)
<windio00> minimec:  im trying ther dpkg reconfigure for xserver
<minimec> windio00: ok.
<windio00> minimec:  no the other one is all weird
<minimec> windio00: maybe it's a resolution thing.
<windio00> minimec:  ok now its nike 640x480
<Richie> urgh, im just gonna have to file a bug
<Richie> thats for ya help
<Richie> cya
<DanaG> gdmsetup also needs a bigger preview.
<DanaG> Such as xnest.
<windio00> minimec:  ok its back :D
<windio00> minimec: was with the screens and resolution thing
<minimec> windio00: I am working with a dual screen layout with enlightenment e17. It great ;)
<minimec> windio00: So you got one screen only again?
<windio00> minimec:  i dont know if im doing it right
<windio00> minimec: there is vga out on my laptop
<windio00> minimec:  and i was trying to configure it as screen 2
<minimec> windio00: I always configure that manually in the xorg.conf file.
<windio00> minimec:  well it is a vga signal that goes to a video comverter that goes to a tv
<windio00> ill try it again and see if it crashes
<windio00> can you have one screen at one resolution and second screen at another?
<minimec> windio00: Yes this is possible.
<windio00> ok i dont 640 x 480 was setup up by dfault so i just added it to xorg
<level1> hi guys, gutsy, like fiesty before it, won't start X on my laptop even in safe graphics mode.  In fiesty I could fix it by installing fglrx from the internet, but I can't get online from the command line at my dorm
<level1> edgy didn't seem to have this issue, but it had some other similar problems
<minimec> level1: You could try to configure your xserver with vesa 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<level1> minimec: it won't boot with vesa
<minimec> level1: and with ati?
<level1> minimec: but I know vesa, in principle, works, becaues I'm using it right now in debian lenny
<level1> minimec: I've never gotten ati to "accept" that card
<level1> it seems to decide its not the card for it or something, lol
<minimec> :)
<level1> minimec: anyway, it seems that in the xorg logs, that it runs through all the possible display resolutions, decides it can't do any of them, and dies
<level1> minimec: is there a way to tell xorg "use the resolution and attempt to start, even if it will fail"?
<minimec> level1: what resolutions are configured in /etc/xorg.conf?
<level1> I mean, my laptop monitor goes all the way up to 1920x1200
<level1> minimec: I'd have to reboot into the livecd to see, but probably all the standard resolutions and all the standard refresh rates
<minimec> level1: probably ...
<minimec> I can't help you, sorry.
<osito> the bulletproof X somehow "downgraded" my video to 800*600
<level1> 	ModeLine     "1920x1200@75" 246.6 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1204 1253 -hsync +vsync
<level1> osito: I believe thats sorta kinda the point
<level1> 		Modes		"1920x1200@75" "1680x1050@75" "1600x1200@75" "1400x1050@75" "1280x1024@75" "1200x800@75" "1024x768@75" "800x600@75" "640x480@75"
<osito> what I mean is that before that reboot, my image was clearer and just great
<level1> osito: what did you change?
<osito> and now the optimal combination is not even available in the GUI
<level1> osito: as I understand it, bulletproof X is just to let you fix the underlying problem... once you fix it, you restart X and your good to go
<osito> nothing, just installed the last updates and reboot, then the "Screen and graphics preferences" window showed at boot time
<level1> minimec: what if I copied the exacty Xorg.conf from my debian system (which works) to the livecd ram disk... could I do that?
<mweichert> I just upgraded, and now cannot ping hosts in my network by fqdn
<mweichert> any ideas?
<minimec> level1: Well ... That should work. I never tried that...
<mweichert> I can ping 'host' but not 'host.mydomain.local'
<osito> it was rather unreadable by the way and then throw me back to a 800*600 gdm and gnome
<tarheelcoxn> anybody have a radeon 7500? help me take a look at bug 141609?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141609 in xorg "startx fails with vesa, ati on T41 with Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] " [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141609
<osito> anyone can help me figure out bug 92088 and also re-enable the network manager?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92088 in bcm43xx-fwcutter "this does not work with dell 1390" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92088
<DanaG> Argh, my screen has gone back to randomly blinking.
<rathel> lol http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38403/ How do I fix that, or is it a gutsy problem?
<DanaG> Ugh, I don't like the new brown icons in the Tangerine theme.  They clash with the nice orange.
<DanaG> I mean, look at the places bar.
<DanaG> Orange, orange, orange, orange, wtfBROWN!
<DanaG> Oh, and whenever I go to shut down, I get a reboot instead.
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-15
<alsadi> regarding http://tech.slashdot.org/firehose.pl?id=1168487&op=view
<alsadi> can any one tell me why firefox is pushing on debian and ubuntu but not other distros as SUSE and Fefora
<alsadi> and the introduction of ice* stuff
<darthanubis> Cannot start the preferences application for your window manager
<darthanubis> Window manager "Metacity" has not registered a configuration tool
<literal> darthanubis: gconf-editor
<darthanubis> An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for gconf-editor. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly.
<RAOF> Mmm.  That's some messed-up gnome.
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d4e2c1c84
<darthanubis> fresh install
<darthanubis> hoppe I don't haave to reinstall?
<RAOF> I don't know.  Is there anything strange that you're doing?
<RAOF> Or, in other words, what triggered this?
<darthanubis> clean install of intrepid, then updated, and installed compiz and mythtv
<darthanubis> same think I did 3 days ago with no issue
<darthanubis> just trrying to make my windows shade
<RAOF> Maybe just try a restart?  It seems like your session is a bit crazy.
<donkeyofdarkness> firefox is broke
<donkeyofdarkness> :(
<donkeyofdarkness> k bai
<bytor4232> He's a regular jack... Oh wait.
<slimz> anyone feel like helping me get my vpn up and running with the new connection manager?
<slimz> i get an error the vpn service stopped unexpectedly
<slimz> i couldnt find anything relevant by googling
<milosz> is vlc 0.9.2 available somehow?
<danbh_intrepid1> packages.ubuntu.com
<emma> Right now something is a bit off with my display
<emma> it's like everything is stretched out vertically. Anyone else having that?
<intangir> hello
<danbh_intrepid> hi
<intangir> im on intrepid. im having the damndest time getting my video settings working..
<intangir> nvidia-settings seems to give unstartable configs
<intangir> i ran this one video config program once when X failed to start, in a weak X safe mode, it let me set it up and it actually totally worked
<intangir> but i dont know what that program was
<intangir> and i cant find it again
<intangir> i tried deleting my xorg confs hoping it would let me run it again, but now its booting some sort of safe config somewhere i dont know where its finding it
<intangir> and isnt giving me that config dialog again
<bsnider> it might have been displayconfig-gtk, but that's been removed
<intangir> oh no..
<intangir> now what do i use
<intangir> oh wait that is it
<intangir> and its still installed hehehe
<intangir> weee
<bsnider> xorg.conf has been deprecated in favour of nothing
<intangir> uuuuuhhhh..
<intangir> how do i configure nothing/
<bsnider> video is supposed to be automatically configured
<DanaG> How do you pass nvidia the interesting options, such as customedid, or ondemandvblankinterrupts?
<danbh_intrepid> hehe, thats not completely true
<danbh_intrepid> but i think that is the ideal
<bsnider> i pass nvidia options using xorg.conf
<intangir> ya..
<intangir> how do i tell it to use nvidia
<bsnider> until they change their control panel
<intangir> its using nv apparently by auto detection
<intangir> so it will use a xorg if its there but otherwise just guess>?
<danbh_intrepid> yeah
<bsnider> yes
<intangir> thats .. sorta cool
<intangir> it guessed a usable config
<intangir> but it doesnt support the 3d
<bsnider> it should use the best available option
<intangir> and gave me a gay resolution
<intangir> 1280x960
<intangir> i can do 1280x1024
<bsnider> which driver do you want to use?
<DanaG> 1280x960 makes more sense on a CRT than 1280x1024.
<DanaG> Is it a CRT?
<intangir> ya
<intangir> id prefer the extra pixels..
<intangir> brb im restarting X
<DanaG> And non-circular circles?
<RAOF> DanaG: Why do you say that?
<intangir> thx for telling me about displayconfig-gtk
<DanaG> 1280x960 is 4:3 ratio; 1280x1024 is 5:4 (wtf???)
<intangir> thats what i was looking for
<bsnider> no it isn't
<bsnider> 1280x1024 is 4:3
<DanaG> No, try it in a calculator.
<DanaG> 1280/1024; 1280/960.
<LSD|Ninja> 1280x1024 is 5:4
<DanaG> and then 1024/768.
<DanaG> That's one of my pet peeves.... who the heck invented that oddball resolution?
<DanaG> Whoever did that... should be slapped.
<intangir> k im back
<bsnider> blame it on bill gates
<intangir> ya that worked btw
<bsnider> or monkey boy ballmer
<LSD|Ninja> 1280x1024 is in teh VESA standards iirc
<DanaG> awesome expression: ¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?
<x1250> when using build-dep now dependencies are removed afterwards automatically?
<RAOF> No.
<x1250> :(
<RAOF> You can use pbuilder-satisfydepends; that'll work as you wish.
<x1250> ok RAOF, thanks
<e\ectro__> I keep getting the error "Maximum number of clients reached" after being in X for about 3-4 hours.
<e\ectro__> when trying to open new apps
<e\ectro__> as long as I dont close them I am ok, but I am unable to open new ones
<e\ectro__> googling the error hasnt pinpointed the exact issue I am faced with...
<jlc> e\ectro__: maybe you should install chkrootkit or rkhunter... :P
<e\ectro__> jlc: why's that
<e\ectro__> you think I have a rootkit?
<jlc> i was just joking
<e\ectro__> heh
<jlc> 0_o
<e\ectro__> I already went down that route anyways ;)
<e\ectro__> seems like only after I installed kde4
<jlc> do you use gnome at all?
<jlc> you would be able to see if its kde i guess that way
<e\ectro__> yes
<e\ectro__> i only use gnome
<e\ectro__> installed kde4 to check it out
<jlc> ah, so you were just testing out kde4
<e\ectro__> yeah
<jlc> i did that too and it seemed buggy
<e\ectro__> my thoughts exactly
<jlc> every time i try kde i just go back
<e\ectro__> me too
<e\ectro__> i like my gnome setup ;)
<e\ectro__> which is funny because I always used kde in the past along with xfce4
<Sonicadvance1> Has anyone else got this? (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft X-Box 360 pad" (type: MOUSE)
<Sonicadvance1> Or any way of stopping it from being configured as a mouse? It seems to have happened when I updated XServer, but it could have come from the other updates as well
<intangir> how does that guest login thing work? is there a way to install it on 8.04
<DanaG> So, there's a new PulseAudio going up... any ETA on it getting to the repos?
<DanaG> The repos meaning archive.ubuntu.org.
<RAOF> DanaG: You mean, pulse 0.9.12?  Given the regressions, it might not make Intrepid.
<timboy> anyone on that can help us with my nvidia issues? broken since 7-3 upgrade...
<LSD|Ninja> timboy: which nvidia?
<DanaG> Hmm, what regressions?
<RAOF> DanaG: Buffer underruns, crashing when TheMuso plugs in his USB soundcard.
<timboy> DanaG, gdm won't start with nvidia drivers installed
<DanaG> I've had my own regressions in Intrepid with the Toshiba stuff... and not gotten much response to the bug report.  However, there probably are higher-priority issues out there.
<LSD|Ninja> timboy: which nvidia card?
<DanaG> The "regressions" question was about pulse, not nvidia.
<timboy> LSD|Ninja, 8800GT's SLI
<RAOF> DanaG: And given TheMuso is our audio maintainer...  :)
<DanaG> This Toshiba has a card that needs the 96 drivers... and they don't work.  Got nv?  Bleargh.
<timboy> LSD|Ninja, any idea?
<timboy> if I uninstall nvidia gdm starts fine with vesa
<LSD|Ninja> Nope, I thought you may have had one of the older ones which still don't work yet
<timboy> oh ok
<DanaG> Is it the dkms issue?
<DanaG> Multiple versions of nvidia driver.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/261816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261816 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "nvidia: Multiple versions in DKMS" [Medium,In progress]
<timboy> DanaG, trying those things
<timboy> DanaG, no I don't think so... Tried all of those steps no dice.
<DanaG> What video card?
<DanaG> Argh, I wish PulseAudio wouldn't eat all my CPU time when I pause quodlibet.
<timboy> DanaG, dual 8800GT's in SLI
<DanaG> Aah.  Does the driver just not build, or does it fail to start?
<DanaG> Good places to look: dmesg, and xorg log.
<timboy> DanaG, it builds and starts just fine but gdm won't load if nvidia is loaded...
<timboy> (EE) No devices detected.
<timboy> Fatal server error:no screens found
<timboy> is what xorg.0.log says
<timboy> RAOF, you on? I was told before you were the one to talk to for nvidia issues
<RAOF> I'm not sure why :)
<RAOF> timboy: Pastebin your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<timboy> RAOF, http://pastebin.ca/1203084
<RAOF> Firstly, I'd remove the "Disable dri2" bit; that's unnecessary.
<RAOF> Secondly.  Odd.
<RAOF> I presume you actually have one of nvidia-glx-{173,177} installed?
<timboy> Yes 177
<timboy> also tried 173
<RAOF> Try running "sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview" and restart X?
<timboy> when I run a gdm restart the screen just flashes a couple of times and gdm fails to start
<timboy> if I try startx I get: (EE) No devices detected. no screens found giving up and then xinit: Connection refused (errno 111)
<DanaG> Hmm.  Pastebin the log and the config file, perhaps?
<timboy> DanaG, Just did that 8 mins ago want me to do it again?
<DanaG> lemme look.
<timboy> brb
<DanaG> oh, try googling for this:  (!!) More than one possible primary device found
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=kn6&q=%22(!!)+More+than+one+possible+primary+device+found%22&btnG=Search
<DanaG> http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=196539
 * DanaG goes off to devour his CPU:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/paconfig/+bug/221038
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221038 in pulseaudio "PulseAudio fails when Gstreamer is paused" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RAOF> DanaG: I don't suppose you've tried that with pulse 0.9.12?
<DanaG> I haven't tried the new PulseAudio.
<DanaG> Is there a PPA with it somewhere, or something?
<RAOF> ~the-muso/+archive
<DanaG> If all else fails, I can compile it... but I'd rather not have to.
<DanaG> Cool.
<RAOF> Sorry, ~themuso/+archive
<DanaG> er, complete address?
<DanaG> None of the other PPA repos I use have a tilde or a +archive
<RAOF> launchpad.net/~themuso/+archive
<RAOF> Sorry, I was pointing you at the launchpad page.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> I'll go there, then.
<timboy> DanaG, RAOF, I restored my original nvidia config and getting a different error now: http://pastebin.ca/1203102
<timboy> i guess I should say I restored my original xorg.conf
<DanaG> Failed to initialize... I don't know what to do there.
<DanaG> Look in dmesg -- anything with NVRM is nvidia.
<timboy> DanaG, [   15.243422] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  177.70  Wed Aug 27 12:46:19 PDT 2008
<DanaG> Start at the bottom, actually.
<DanaG> dmesg | less
<DanaG> then hit end.
<DanaG> Or perhaps it's ctrl-end?  Well, I know pgdn will get you there after a while.
<timboy> DanaG, i grepped NVRM and that's the only line I got
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> Or rather, too normal.
<DanaG> =þ
<timboy> well the module loads fine on startup and everything...
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> does anyone know if vlc 0.9.2 will be in intrepid?
<RAOF> Probably not if it isn't already would be my guess.
<bobesponja> ok, too bad, it's real improvement
<DanaG> Ugh, crackling.
<bobesponja> they could make an exception as they do with firefox
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and nice new pavucontrol, though.
<RAOF> bobesponja: Oh, it's entirely possible that it _could_ be updated.
<DanaG> And no more cpu rapeage on pause.
<RAOF> DanaG: Swings and roundabouts :)
<RAOF> DanaG: So, you get buffer underruns too?
<RAOF> bobesponja: It's in multiverse, though, which is a bit of a demotivator for some.
<DanaG> Droputs, yup.
<bobesponja> RAOF: why would it be a demotivator?
<RAOF> bobesponja: Because multiverse is all non-free in some way.
<RAOF> In this case, it's non-free because it's full to the brim with patent-infringing code.
<bobesponja> can't it be compiled with the patent stuff out?
<DanaG> Aah, speex-float-1 is better than float-3.
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> bobesponja: Well, probably.  But then why would you use vlc over, say, totem?
<DanaG> I use mplayer, because VLC fails at mkv subtitles.
<RAOF> You'd lose all the encoders, for examle.
<DanaG> Totally ignores font style, font color, text position, and text angle.
<DanaG> So, you'll end up with 3 sets of subtitles all overlapping at the bottom center.
<RAOF> You anime junky, you :P
<DanaG> Yup.
<bobesponja> I have multiverse and don't see vlc 0.9.2 though :/
<DanaG> Good for chalkboard gags and such.
<RAOF> Actually, that's probably spelled 'junkie'
<DanaG> Oh yeah, still no device selector in pavumeter!
<RAOF> bobesponja: Yeah, we've got 0.8.6 in multiverse currently.
<bobesponja> ok, cause I was asking about 0.9.2 and then you said "it's in multiverse" so I got confused I guess
<RAOF> I meant that it being in multiverse is a demotivator for updating it to 0.9.2 ;)
<bobesponja> yeah, that was confusing =)
<DanaG> omglol?  alsa-util.c: Device hw:1 doesn't support 6 channels, changed to 2.
<DanaG> It worked with the previous version, with 6 channels.
<DanaG> Lame.
<RAOF> DanaG: Probably worth filing that as a bug against pulseaudio, making it clear that you're using the PPA.
<RAOF> DanaG: That's what the PPA's there for - to track 0.9.12 improvements/regressions, to determine whether it's worth updating.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> I just did something foolish: pccardctl eject, while using a USB hard drive for /home
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> So, will be back in a minute.
<DanaG> Odd... after a reboot, it's now giving me 6 channels.
<DanaG> I like that pavucontrol now includes a meter.... but it should have one per channel, right?  Just one meter for 6 channel device is lame.
<DanaG> Ugh, it's using like 80% CPU to resample a 44.1KHz file to a 48KHz-only device.
<RAOF> DanaG: one-per-channel?  Maybe, but that'd take up a lot of space
<DanaG> And CPU time.
<DanaG> Right.
<DanaG> But then they should instead add a device chooser to pavumeter.
<RAOF> You can get them, through paman
<RAOF> On the 'sink properties'.  But I aggree.
<DanaG> Oh, I see... the 80% CPU usage is only while pavucontrol is open.
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> It's like it's resampling the output AND resampling the input, or something.
<RAOF> It probably is.
<DanaG> Feature idea: make the volume control bars use a lower-resource version, such as 'trivial' or such.
<RAOF> My experience with pulseaudio -vvv suggests that when a pavucontrol client is connected to the daemon it polls the input as well as the output :)
<DanaG> There are no Easter Eggs in this program.
<DanaG> There really are no Easter Eggs in this program.
<DanaG> Didn't I already tell you that there are no Easter Eggs in this program?
<RAOF> (As in, it spends time polling the alsa sinks as well as sources)
<DanaG> ... I'll spare the rest.
<DanaG> =þ
<RAOF> Where's that from?
<DanaG> that's aptitude moo
<DanaG> aptitude -v moo
<DanaG> then add more -v
<RAOF> Aaad
<DanaG> can do -vvv (not need -v -v -v)
<DanaG> yay  for disable lfe remixing.
<DanaG> Next feature to add: settable lfe crossover.  =þ
<[Neurotic]> hey all, I'm trying to update my ubuntu with the alternate cd, but am getting the error ''E:Could not open file /cdrom/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages - open (2 No such file or directory (and more).  Is the cdrom update working yet?
<[Neurotic]> hmnn.. guess everyone is asleep in the US or something :(
<RAOF> On the weekend, no less.
<DanaG> Mon Sep 15 00:03:05 PDT 2008
<DanaG> yeah.
<[Neurotic]> Monday in Australia :D
<[Neurotic]> sod... really wanted to do an update from cdrom
<RAOF> do-release-upgrade doesn't cut it?
<[Neurotic]> I'm trying to solve a kernel panic problem with the iwl4965 drivers
<[Neurotic]> so if it panics mid upgrade
<[Neurotic]> I'm in a bit of trouble
<[Neurotic]> If I turn off my networking, no panic
<RAOF> Fun.  I don't suppose you've got a wired connection?
<[Neurotic]> yeah, I may have to resort to that
<x1250> inkscape doesn't build using build-dep, ./configure complains about "gsl" package.
<RAOF> x1250: Presumably dpkg-buildpackage works, though?
<x1250> RAOF, nope, same error
<RAOF> x1250: This may well be a bug.
<RAOF> It was last built about a month ago; it may be that things have changed.
<RAOF> I'll pull source and build in a chroot.
<x1250> ok, I'm asking on #inkscape for help too. Thanks.
<x1250> libgsl0-dev is missing as a dependency, its compiling now
<x1250> also there is a bug in inkscape, and thats why I'm compiling. In document properties there is a button to select the document background. The problem is that the maximum value por alpha opacity is only 245 and not 255. The spin button can't reach 255, and setting 255 value by hand doesn't work either. #inkscape guys said its fixed on svn, so I'm building a deb package.
<x1250> s/por//
<elwood> hi guys, how to check if i found a bug?
<elwood> i cannot set the framebuffer in the usual way
<Oli``> Anyone here successfully using btnx on 8.10?
<Jordan_U> Why is vlc-plugin-pulse in multiverse ?
<malnilion> Jordan_U, I have no idea, but my best guess is because it's associated with vlc which has to be in multiverse
<mattik> Hello, is medibuntu working in Intrepid?
<LSD|Ninja> mattik: I doubt it's supported, but it hasn't seemed to have cause me any grief
<leche> are there any new about the actual kernel update to 2.6.27-3?
<mattik> yes, It's not working in me, too
<mattik> I mean medibuntu
<mattik> Still I don't have sound support for my laptop
<mattik> after kernel update
<mattik> In But maybre it's kde wrong
<mattik> error
<mattik> sorry
<mattik> It allways change sound source in startup of kde
<mattik> and startup sound stop
<mattik> In gnome I don't have system sounds
<mattik> I think there is so much sound error bugs that I don't report. Some says it's duplicate
<mattik> if I try
<Raspberry> anybody have any documentation on how to configure mouse and display in 8.10
<Raspberry> http://blog.aliencam.net/aliencams-customized-ubuntu-setup-guide/
<Raspberry> That works really well for Thinkpads
<clusty> hey
<clusty> there is something funny with firefox (or the flash plugin). if there is any other application using the sound card, it cannot play any sounds (think every other app is using pulse)
<clusty> any easy enough way to fix this?
<`Matir> can anyone tell me how I could debug nspluginwrapper crashes?  It's getting annoying to not be able to use anything requiring flash.
<Sonicadvance1> oi `Matir, if you are using Firefox 3.0.1, then it's a problem in firefox that has been fixed in upstream. You need to get a nightly of it
<`Matir> Sonicadvance1, ah, I think I have 3.0.2 now... though I've had nspluginwrapper disabled for the last few days.  I'll try re-enabling and see what happens.
<`Matir> Sonicadvance1, thanks.
<matt__> i have 2.6.27.3 which supports my rtl-8150 card now, i can see my network and the card is on, but can't connect/
<schmidtm> will the new version of vlc be available in the repos?
<matt__> aswell as that my load avg is 5.42 4.71 4.82  ?
<matt__> wrapndis_wq < is that process ndiswrapper, i guess so
<e\ectro__> I keep getting the error "Maximum number of clients reached" after being in X for about 3-4 hours.
<arpu> hello
<arpu> anyone an idea how to fix this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isight-firmware-tools/+bug/256114 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256114 in isight-firmware-tools "Unable to load isight firmware  (dup-of: 251838)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251838 in mactel-support "[intrepid] isight_firmware module doesn't load isight.fw" [Low,Fix released]
<`Matir> arpu, did you read the bug it's a duplicate of?
<arpu> Matri yes i copyed isighn firmeware to /lib/firemware and removed the isighn-extract-tools
<arpu> mabye ist a problem the 64 bit ubuntu version i need a other firmeware ?
<darthanubis> Window manager "compiz" has not registered a configuration tool
<darthanubis> Cannot start the preferences application for your window manager
<darthanubis> Bug 269805
<darthanubis> Bug #269805
<darthanubis> #269805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269805 in gnome-control-center "gnome-window-properties gives error about configuration tool not being "registered"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269805
<clusty> there is something funny with firefox (or the flash plugin). if there is any other application using the sound card, it cannot play any sounds (think every other app is using pulse)
<clusty> any easy enough way to fix this?
<jonny_> Is there a wiki page or some info about how X is being configured in intrepid.. I have a blank xorg.conf but everything is working nicely. This unnerves me!
<unavailable> firefox crashes when going to paypal in intrepid
<unavailable> every time
<unavailable> it will initally load the page, then oops...  crash
<unavailable> give me 2 min ill brb
<kulight> jonny, i have similar thing going on also got a blank xorg.conf and im unable to get the ati drivers to install but all the effects are working only problem i have is that the system is working incredibly slow
<unavailable> allright had to switch from chatzilla to xchat to do a crash report
<jonny_> kulight - I just ran displayconfig-gtk and it has writeen me a good xorg.conf, I'm just going to restart X to see if ti _actually is good_ or not :)
<unavailable> terminal gives me --> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<kulight> ok ill be waiting for your resauls
<unavailable> jsconsole gives me error parsing property "filter"
<unavailable> twice but it closes too quick to read details
<kulight> jonny, i dont have dislayconfig-gtk
<unavailable> and  firefox http://www.paypal.com
<unavailable> (crashreporter:10703): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<unavailable> (crashreporter:10703): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<unavailable> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<unavailable> any ideas
<unavailable> ?
<Matir`> unavailable, I have no problems visiting paypal on firefox on current (updated) intrepid
<unavailable> what does the above mean then??
<unavailable> (crashreporter:10703): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<unavailable> mind you i installed intrepid using update-manager -d
<Matir`> it means the gtk_widget_set_sensitive function is being passed something that is not, in fact, a gtk widget.
<unavailable> ok, so how would this be solved?
<Matir`> that's all it reports?
<arpu> hello how can i start ath_pci module on start up `
<Matir`> arpu, list it in /etc/modules
<arpu> th Matir`
<arpu> thx
<unavailable> Matir`:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/47160/
<unavailable> still waiting for the actual crash report to process
<ghindo> Does anybody know if VLC 0.9.2 will be packaged in time for Intrepid's final release?
<Matir`> unavailable, do you use any addons other than the defaults?  (ubufox is, IIRC, the only default).  If so, try disabling them and trying it again.
<Matir`> ghindo, I would doubt it
<ghindo> Matir`: Darn.  Oh well, thanks
<Matir`> ghindo, might end up in backports
<Matir`> ghindo, I don't speak for the Intrepid team though, I just know it's past FeatureFreeze
<ghindo> Matir`: True.
<Matir`> ghindo, I'm hoping for OO 3 myself
<ghindo> Matir`: 00 3?
<Matir`> openoffice 3
<ghindo> They're only in like, Beta 2, aren't they?
<ghindo> Maaayybe it'll be in Intrepid Backports
<Matir`> yeah, the OO.org team's deadlines keep slipping
<Matir`> lots of nice features in it though
<nandersson> First rc of OOo 3 is out there
<nandersson> If Ubuntu 8.04 LTS was able to ship with a FF3-beta Intrepid Ibex should be able to ship with a released OOo 3 :)
<unavailable> Matir`:  k
<unavailable> Matir`:  still crashes
<`Matir> Anyone ever see wine cause X to segfault?
<JontheEchidna> usually boils down to the driver causing the crash
<`Matir> JontheEchidna, ah... lovely
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<dashnu> whats the deal with cairo-dock ? a wiki on the plans for it and intrepid ?
<dashnu> i dont see cairo-dock-plugins
<unavailable> i get "expected )")"   "  when updating
<unavailable> for cairo dock
<unavailable> tis not a big issue for me, the dock still works
<dashnu> unavailable: what do you mean ??
<dashnu> "expected"
<unavailable> hold on lemmie update and get the exact message
<unavailable> anyone know if the new alsa and linux sound kills anything?
<unavailable> the reason i say is because the nvidia update killed me for a bit
<unavailable> talks about "processing triggers for menu"
<unavailable> any way to see log files from updates?
<dashnu> unavailable: i am running fully up to date
<unavailable> it didnt do it this time.
<dashnu> alsa works for me
<dashnu> how did you install the dock?
<unavailable> in hardy
<dashnu> oh, then upgraded?
<unavailable> yep
<dashnu> wonder if could add those repos and install it
<unavailable> told me it disabled third party sources so i reenabled them, updated their tag to intrepid, and ran update.  Removed all that failed,
<dashnu> i have been away from desktop linux for a year or two, this compiz stuff is pretty flippen awesome
<dashnu> i am impressed
<unavailable> unfortunately it was one of those that failed
<dashnu> ok
<unavailable> thinking of setting it back to hardy, see if it updates.
<dashnu> not a big deal, i dont think I will like it anyways
<dashnu> a screenlet for the gnome notification area would solve all my look-n-feel issues
<unavailable> changed it, no errors, but no updates
<unavailable> any way to see log files from updates?
<dashnu> dont know, i have been using gentoo for 10 years :p
<unavailable> Processing triggers for menu ...
<unavailable> /usr/share/menu/cairo-dock: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<unavailable> Execution of /usr/share/menu/cairo-dock generated no output or returned an error.
<unavailable> Thats the error from /var/log/apt/term.log
<`Matir> what do you install to get the vboxdrv module?
<unavailable> `Matir:  i used the non ose version of virtualbox,
<dryrot> i uninstalled old vbox package.  i reinstalled it .  i used non ose
<unavailable> then find virtualbox in synaptic and highlight it, them package > config
<iddo> can anyone help with getting standby (suspend to ram) to work with eee pc 901 on intrepid?
<lasjsdfs> I am having problems in my touchpad, it does not respond to the event click on it when I play
<eklof> Howdy folks.
<eklof> How is ibex doin ?
<a4xl> Hi. I've upgraded my intrepid system, and it's fixed most of the issues I was having. Could I suggest that when X goes into failsafe mode, when given the option to reconfigure the display, the "Cancel" button be renamed to "Continue in Low-graphics mode"? To me at least (maybe it was just me :P), it didn't seem obvious that I could continue in low-graphics mode by clicking it. Otherwise, I was really impressed with the release.
<danbh_intrepid> a4xl: use launchpad
<a4xl> danbh_intrepid: Okay - I'll add it there. Thanks. :)
<danbh_intrepid> a4xl: I have no idea what will happen when it hits launchpad.  My stuff sometimes gets ignored, but certainly, launchpad is the only place to start.
<root__> howdy
<root__> just installed irssi
<root__> exit
<dominique> Is there a fix for getting the new network manager to display networks?  Should I just download the network manager for an earlier kernel?
<lore20> hello
<lore20> what do you think about network manager 0.7.0?
<lore20> it seems worse then hardy version
<lore20> is there anybody?''
<DanaG> oh hey, random thing I noticed: the ADI1983 chip on this Optiplex 745 will play to both headphone and rear output at the same time.
<PolitikerNEU> For me, network manager is working fine except that if it cannot connect to a network, it displays some hexcode instead of the password
<lore20> with hardy i can set hostname... searching domain, etc.. with intrepid nothing of this
<PolitikerNEU> Oh - I have only used network manager for (simple wpa) wlan connections so far ..
<bsnider> anybody here got a directory with lots of movies in it?
<bill--22> hi
<bill--22>  I have a problem with network manager, it can't save the wep key. Every boot it ask me to rewrite it.
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: why?
<bsnider> nautilus behaves strangly with the icon view larger than 100%
<lore20> i think is due automatic preview
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: whats the problem?
<bsnider> nautilus grabs all ram and hten crashes
<bsnider> i would call tat a problem
<bsnider> if you raise the icon view from 100% to 150 or 200 it will crash
<danbh_intrepid> mine isnt autopreviewing, so nothing is happening
<bsnider> it coincides with heavy disk activity
<bsnider> i assume it's trying to creat large thumbnails
<bsnider> on the other hand, i turned the thumbnailer off
<bill--22> have anyone the same problem?
<danbh_intrepid> bill--22: network stuff is bonkers for me
<bsnider> bill--22, lots of people
<bill--22> is there somethink to do? Is it bug?
<bsnider> it is a bug. look on launchpad to see what the deal is with it
<bill--22> thanks for the help
<bill--22> hi awkorama
<rconan> how can I add the intrepid repos but pin packages to hardy by default?
<RAOF> "man apt-preferences" I believe is the canonical resource.
<RAOF> Of course, you're aware that configuration is totally unsupported and is quite likely to break your system, right?
<RAOF> It's _not_ the same as Debian testing/unstable/experimental
<rconan> RAOF, I just need kernel and nvidia modules from intrepid
<rconan> 2.6.24 doesn't support my motherboard storage controller
<rconan> RAOF, that man page doesn't exist
<RAOF> Ah, because it's apt_preferences :/
<rconan> RAOF, cheers, I'm thinking I might wait for the beta and install that instead
<RAOF> Probably a winner.  Mixing repositories isn't generally fun.
<rconan> if it was my PC I would do it (kernel and nvidia modules would likely not cause problems) but it isn't so I'll wait for the beta
<nandersson> Am I the only one that can't see Flash in Intrepid even though the plugin is installed? (i.e ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<[Neurotic]> Hi, I'm looking for a way for me to install vmware workstation on Ibex.  Does anyone know if it is possible?
<milosz> Hello, how can I enable bootchart on Intrepid?
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-16
<gershon> any1 with nvidia on 2.6.27? no luck compiling\installing the module...
<MrKennie> is kubuntu (intrepid) going to see a printer system settings module?
<[Neurotic]> I'm running nvidia
<[Neurotic]> works fine
<milosz> i couldn't get it to compile either
<milosz> last time i had this problem i was able to fix it but this time i was too lazy to look into it
<gershon> used a xen workaround?
<gershon> coz ive resorted to making a new 2.6.27-rc6
<bsnider> gershon, use the nvidia-glx-177 package int he repos
<milosz> hey since someone's here now, how can i enable bootchart?
<bsnider> don't bother with the nvidia package
<milosz> i wanted to jump into the boottime fixing action but I never used it before
<[Neurotic]> worked out how to get ibex working with vmware
<gershon> hmm.. bootchart looks cool, but whats it good for laptops mostly?
<milosz> damn i'm sure you guys are making it a "if you don't know how to enable it you're obviously the wrong guy" thing out of it :P
<MrKennie> I didn't see anyone say anything
<bsnider> ubuntu boots fast, especially compared to winblows'
<gershon> id love to make better times, but even with all these kernels and modules im still trying to keep uptime...
<milosz> MrKennie, yes exactly
<gershon> heard a rumor it had something to do with the xorg.conf, maybe a new "Configured Video Driver", but wait... furtherest i got was a non-loadable module...
<gershon> also saw someone in the forum noting that rolling back the nvidia driver doesnt work for this kernel
<bsnider> gershon, have you got the nvidia driver installed?
<gershon> only combo i got is 2.6.26-5 & 177.13
<bsnider> what happens when you try to install the nvidia-glx-177 package with the 2.6.27 kernel?
<gershon> no way of inserting a module, though successfuly compiled couple a times (dkms once, manually also...)
<bsnider> is it installed now?
<gershon> na.. os-nv-drv
<gershon> sometimes no dualhead...
<bsnider> well, make sure you've got the linux-headers package, and try reinstalling
<gershon> im making modules on fresh rc6 maybe it could help...
<gershon> if xen is kerneled why do we have a -virtual ?
<MrKennie> milosz: I would like to help contribute but I feel all I can do is test things and reports bugs.
<milosz> maybe they're right, if i can't enable it i'm the wrong guy so i'll look into how enablig it
<milosz> +n
<arooni> if i have a realtek 8185 chipset wireless card (not currently supported in ubuntu hardy) and i'm using ndiswrapper... will next version of ubuntu cover this card?  and is ndiswrapper ok enough to use in the meantime?  or should i return the card?
<tom_> is this the right place to talk about kubuntu 8.10
<bsnider> arooni, burn a livecd and boot from it. you'll find out
<arooni> is ndiswrapper bad to have in the interim?
<mneptok> arooni: what form factor card?
<tom_> arooni not really, if it works it works but obviously if it doenst theres not much that can be done
<arooni> mneptok, pci card
<arooni> mneptok, think it'll work in next version
<pwnguin> is there a way to discover the debian QA URL for a package from the name itself?
<mneptok> arooni: i'd avoid anything Broadcom like the plague
<arooni> its a realtek chipset
<arooni> is that broadcom?
<mneptok> no
<mneptok> Realtek is somewhat better, but often not by much
<carandraug> arooni: I've a friend with a Realtek card that got it working for INtrepid. It's not the same model but maybe it will come with support for that one as well
<arooni> carandraug, intrepid i snext version of buntu?
<carandraug> arooni: this is the page he had on Ubuntu documentation about it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<carandraug> arooni: yes. Stable version is schedule for 30th October
<carandraug> arooni: but if you have the chance, it's probably better to return the card and buy one with better support instead
<juan-intrepid> if my kernels are missing from /boot how do i put them back there, ive done update-initramfs but i dont think thats enough
<danbh_intrepid> how did you loose them, out of curiosity?
<danbh_intrepid> juan-intrepid: I assume you could just run a reinstall command on the kernel-image.....2..6.whatever packages
<juan-intrepid> danbh_intrepid: i lost them when i installed hardy 32bit to a second partition
<juan-intrepid> danbh_intrepid: i tried aptitude reinstall linux-image-generic but it doesnt seam to have put any kernels in /boot
<danbh_intrepid> juan-intrepid: and you are sharing /boots?
<danbh_intrepid> well yeah, thats an empty package, what do you call those?
 * mneptok shuffles uncomfortably
<juan-intrepid> juan-intrepid: yeah my entire system is on an lvm so i have to share /boot afaik
<crimsun> metapackage.  And it's not really empty, because it has dependencies, but yes, you're vaguely on the path.
<mneptok> pet peeve. "loose" is the antonym of "tight." "lose" is the antonym of "find."
<mneptok> O:)
<danbh_intrepid> crimsun: yeah, metapackage, thats the word!
<danbh_intrepid> juan-intrepid: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.27-3-generic
<juan-intrepid> yeah ive done, now i have "abi-2.6.24-19-generic /config-.../ initrd.img-.../ System.map-.../vmlinuz-
<juan-intrepid> with all those files there and a corrected grub i should be able to get to the old install right?
<danbh_intrepid> no  idea.  I've never shared /boots across installs.  I don't even know what LVM really is
<juan-intrepid> how do you have multiple installs then? seperate hdd?
<danbh_intrepid> juan-intrepid: separate partitions
<juan-intrepid> but where is the grub?
<danbh_intrepid> mbr
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, I think grub gets a bit hosed with multiple installs
<juan-intrepid> that has to point to a /boot (probably on the 1st install) which can then sort it all out by reading other partitions, hmm makes sense to do it your way tbh
<juan-intrepid> brb, hopefully
<yao_ziyuan1> when will alpha 6 be out?
<danbh_intrepid> yao_ziyuan1: topic is your friend
<literal> google intrepid release schedule
<DanaG> Oh heyas, how do you get the automount thingy to wait a specified time before trying to mount a device?
<DanaG> The thing is failing to mount a /home on a USB drive, because the drive temporarily disconnects for some reason when udev starts.
<lufis> Anyone else having some strange HD noises in intrepid?
<dbglt> hi. running intrepid with nvidia graphics. I did a dist-upgrade last night, and now X can't find an nvidia module
<dbglt> is there a way in ubuntu to rebuild it?
<dbglt> I tried to reinstall nvidia-glx-177. but it didn't build/find a module
<burner> dbglt: does dkms pass?  "sudo /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller start"
<burner> might have to reconfigure the nvidia kernel header package
<dbglt> burner: is that new? Never heaerd of that before
<DanaG> google for: nvidia dkms multiple versions
<dbglt> am running it now
<burner> dkms is a new thing in intrepid that wasnt' in hardy
<dbglt> burner, DanaG: it has worked fine
<dbglt> but this should be triggered when updating kernels, right?
<dbglt> (it didn't for me)
<dbglt> brb, restarting X
<Raspberry> nice to see Dual Displays using the Intel GM965 / X3100 video card working
<Raspberry> in alpha 5
<Raspberry> is python-libvirt broken in 8.10
<Raspberry> I'm getting errors
<Raspberry> when I create new Virtual Machines using KVM / QEMU
<Raspberry> VirtualBox doesn't work either... seems like the modules are compiled for the latest kernel yet
<edwinmmoore> Not sure where the best place to mention this is, but I performed a clean 8.04 install, applied all updates and then upgraded to Intrepid. It went flawlessly on my Dell D820
<edwinmmoore> Is there somewhere to report successes to the developers?
<Raspberry> it's all locked down unless you're on the testing team
<Raspberry> they have testing report pages
<edwinmmoore> ok excellent, thanks
<Raspberry> I tried to update the information on the Thinkpad X61T this morning ... it lets you go ahead and "edit" the page... so I spent 30 minutes doing that... only to tell me "you can't edit this page" after I click save and everything I'd written was gone
<RAOF> Raspberry: Yes, I see the libvirt error, too.  Kindly file a bug; I've been meaning to!
<RAOF> Alternatively, search for an existing bug ;)
<Raspberry> k
<Raspberry> what's up with launchpad.com :p
<Raspberry> ah .net
<Raspberry> doesn't look to be a bug filed with libvert relating to this issue
<gnomefreak> im guessing libvret isnt a package on its own most likely it has        different source pakage
<Raspberry> i'm guessing you're right
<gnomefreak> but show doesnt work is it evern in our repos or did you get it from metibuntu or another repo?
<kohv> Hi, I need help creating an USB boot stick. InstallationFromUSBStick instructions (manual) don't work for me, I end up with something that hangs when I select anything at the boot menu.
<gnomefreak> search doesnt show it either
<gnomefreak> ok gone for a couple hours befor a meeting
<virtuelv> Hm. There's a bunch of glyphs that won't display properly for me
<virtuelv> r is for instance replaced with a blue square
<skiquel> hi
<virtuelv> is there a bug open for fonts being screwy in 8.10?
<virtuelv> I can't seem to get subpixel rendering to work, even though it is set, to full hinting, subpixel antialiasing
<doggymenz> It is very important that Adobe Flash gets updated from -beta to -rc, and that VLC gets updated from 0.8.6 to 0.9.2 before the release of 8.10 Ibex
<doggymenz> the -beta version of Flash is horrible slow in fullscreen mode, and has crappy performance, this is fixed in the -rc
<MrKennie> why did I get an invite to ##politics? :P
<DanaG> Argh, anyone know how to make the system wait a second or two before trying to fsck things?
<DanaG> It tries to fsck a drive, then gives up because it can't find the (USB) drive, and then drops me to a root shel..........
<DanaG> ..... and then the drive appears, so I just do mount -a and then ctrl-d, and it goes on.
<DanaG> I want to delay the fsck so the thing can actually see all the volumes.
<Linux_Galore> anyone know when the first none alpha release ie a candidate test release is due ?
<Linux_Galore> for 8.10
<TheInfinity> Linux_Galore: look at topic
<Linux_Galore> thats the final not a candidate
<TheInfinity> ... link ...
<Linux_Galore> ie when do they lock the everything then only do bug fixes
<Linux_Galore> s/the//
<TheInfinity> Linux_Galore: just look at wiki article in topic. really :p
<Linux_Galore> 25th Sept
<Linux_Galore> seems to be the day
<Linux_Galore> the 18th will be fine though
<Linux_Galore> the reason Im asking is a have a nice shiny new system with all the latest bits so I want to go with the newest kernel
<darthanubis> Bug #269805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269805 in gnome-control-center "gnome-window-properties gives error about configuration tool not being "registered"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269805
<zniavre> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<zniavre> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<freaky[t]> is it save to upgrade to intrepid yet? i always upgraded 4 weeks before release
<darthanubis> why do ppl still bother to ask that question is amazing to me
<freaky[t]> darthanubis: that's because i want the new kubuntu ;D
<stdin> fReAkY[t]: it's not safe until it's released, up to you if you want to take a risk
<afief> How can I see what video driver xorg is currently using?
<TheInfinity> afief: xorg log
<afief> TheInfinity, thanks:) anything particular I should grep for?
<TheInfinity> uah ... dont know, i dont use 3d drivers so it does not metter at all ;)
<TheInfinity> i just know that its there
<afief> TheInfinity, well I am actually hoping that it's using vesa because both my gnome and kde sessions just give me a white screen(of death?) right now, although the xfce session works flawlessly
<TheInfinity> oh. yesterday we had someone in german ubuntu support with white screen ...
<TheInfinity> ATI card?
<afief> TheInfinity, yup
<TheInfinity> hum ...
<afief> TheInfinity, and xorg is loading both "ati" and "radeon" modules
<TheInfinity> i dont know what the result was yesterday ...
<TheInfinity> i just ask
<afief> TheInfinity, that would be very helpful(I don't speak german, so I can't read the log)
<MrKennie> isn't compiz enabled by default in Ibex?
<afief> MrKennie, I wouldn't know, even when gnome was working compiz didn't and I never tried to turn it on
<MrKennie> I'm not sure but I don't think xfce has any sort of compiz support, but liek I said, I'm not sure on that.
<MrKennie> a possible reason why xfce works but not gnome or kde.
<afief> MrKennie, I guess not. perhaps some update turned on compiz for my gnome session and it started messing up stuff(that would explain why kde4 never worked, kwin has this stuff built in)
<afief> MrKennie, is there a way to disable this stuff from cli or xfce?
<MrKennie> afief: you might be able to start say the kde system settings panel and sisable it from there
<MrKennie> disable*
<MrKennie> from xfce
<TheInfinity> afief: they didnt got a result yesterday
<afief> MrKennie, hmmm... did that with the gnome settings, "desktop effects" is disabled
<afief> okay guys gotta go:)
<MrKennie> b
<afief> thanks for all of your help
<MrKennie> anyone have any ideas what i can do to get the iwl3945 driver to print some useful debug info?
<MrKennie> I tried the module option but it has no effect
<MrKennie> oh wait, I've just seen what I've done wrong
<MrKennie> modinfo says int but googleing says it should be a hex value.
<MrKennie> that seems better.
<tj83> can anyone confirm that only one core of two are being reported on kernel 2.6.27-3?
<bill--221> hello humans....:-D
<meborc> hi
<matt__> i'd love some help trying to get my wifi card working, its a tp-link 353g belive based on rtl-8150?
<HUNTER_byte> Ubuntu fails to set 1280x1024 for TTY(console), GNOME desktop works fine though. ﻿﻿The best resolution I can set is 1024x768 in Hardy. But even this resolution doesn't work in Intrepid alpha 5 (black screen).
<HUNTER_byte> I'd like to know the name of fault package so I could fire a bug report at the launchpad and how to collect as much as possible information for this bug report.
<nemo> which version of wine is in ibex?
<Pici> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu10 (intrepid), package size 7309 kB, installed size 54404 kB
<nemo> dang
<nemo> was hoping it'd be different than hardy heron
<nemo> well. looks like it is a little different
<nemo> but not 1.1.4
<Hew> nemo: 1.1.4 is a development version of Wine. You can always add the Wine repositories if you're after this version though (which is what I do).
<kane77> isn't the codename for next release already out?
<ecarmona> Hi guys!}
<ecarmona> I switched to intrepid yesterday.... and it's not usable... before you yell at me, I _know_ it's in alpha
<ecarmona> just wanted to know if there was some tweaking I could do to get kde4 to start.
<ecarmona> or If I can be a guinea pig anyhow
<ecarmona> I'm working on xfce meantime
<unavailable> ok, what exact command does the shut down button in the panel use?  not the log out button, but the shut down button
<unavailable> i need to add the ability to shut down from cairo-dock, and the default shut down applet (quitter) brings up only the log out dialog
<unavailable> i need to have one bring up the shutdown, restart, suspend dialog
<unavailable> nevermind i found it, gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog and gnome-session-save --logout-dialog
<PolitikerNEU> ecarmona: For me, it helped to NOT change the panel - If I change the panel or even add a new panel, the next time I start Kde 4, panels are floating around and often I got simply a grey screen; so delete some files of .kde (maybe .kde/share/config/plasma* is sufficent) and KDE should start again)
<ecarmona> PolitikerNEU: Let me take a look! I'll be back!
<eklof> Hi.
<eklof> Anyone knows if the installation has been redone in Ibex?
<eklof> I had problems installing to an encrypted partition in Hardy's installer.
<nemo> Hew: aight. thanks.  kinda hoped it'd be in Ibex since Ubuntu does have a history of shoving beta software into the releases :)
<WelshDragon> eklof, i installed Ibex 2 days ago, using an encrypted partition with the Alpha 5 i386 alternate cd
<WelshDragon> successfully
<Hew> nemo: Yea, I'd prefer it too, but it's probably best for most users just to use the stable version :-)
<nemo> Hew: in this particular case, I'm only interested in it for Spore
<nemo> which, believe it or not, I intend to buy, after verifying the hacks work so I won't get stuck with a piece of software I can use 3 times
<nemo> given how often I've dug up 10 year old games, I don't want to be screwed by the manufacturer in that fashion
<ecarmona> PolitikerNEU: Got it back, man... thanks!
<nemo> Hew: it appears to require wine 1.1.4 though
<Hew> nemo: This is probably off topic, but I wouldn't touch retail spore for that exact reason..
<Hew> nemo: You can still easily grab the 1.1.4 deb from WineHQ
<ecarmona> here are some things I've noticed... in case anyone cares.
<ecarmona> I can't resize windows
<ecarmona> I'll be back
<eklof> WelshDragon: ok, will try again,
<ecarmona> Guinea pig is back
<ecarmona> I think I have no sound
<PolitikerNEU> mom, I think I'll try to start KDE 4
<PolitikerNEU> I have got sound - start kmix and see if your front is enabled
<ecarmona> kmix is there
<ecarmona> let me see with speaker-test
<PolitikerNEU> I got another problem - not really that major, but a bit annoying: Whenever I switch X-Servers (CTRL+ALT+F7 and CTRL+ALT+F9), the sound stops for a short time
<ecarmona> the "front" control was off
<PolitikerNEU> so you got sound now?
<ecarmona> yep
<PolitikerNEU> good :-)
<ecarmona> http://www.last.fm/user/eantoranz
<ecarmona> thanks for your help
<ecarmona> do I keep nagging with bugs I find here?
<PolitikerNEU> I do not completly understand this sentence, but of course you can tell your problems here - but if it is really a bug, you should report it (if it hasn't been reported already)
<Pici> ecarmona: no, bugs should be logged to  http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ecarmona> ok. I'll be posting them there then
<Pici> This is a good place to confirm bugs though
<PolitikerNEU> Does anyone else have the problem that whenever you want to open a directory using ALT+F2, it is supposed you want to become root and you cannot enter ~ to display your home directory?
<PolitikerNEU> and if yes, how to fix it?
<ecarmona> PolitikerNEU: I meant if it was OK to keep posting on this channel the bugs I found on intrepid
<PolitikerNEU> for me, it's ok
<MrKennie> do I need a kernel debug image in order to produce debug messages?
<MrKennie> because I do not see one for 2.6.27
<MrKennie> package even, not image
<MrKennie> which is annoying because I can't find out why iwl3945 currently sucks
<Zelut> anyone else run into a problem of not being able to add a VPN connection in the new network manager?
<Zelut> all options on the VPN tab are greyed out.
<Unksi> Zelut: i can add, but connection fails for pptp
<Zelut> Unksi: I realized I needed the network-manager-vpnc package and now I can at least config.
<Unksi> Zelut: you might need -openvpn or -pptp as well depending on the server
<Zelut> Unksi: thanks
<Unksi> yw
<cypherdelic> Please help, my Brother MFC210 with all correctly installed drivers incl brscan2 does not work without administrative rights. with sudo xsane, everything works. Any ideas?
<tretle> Hi, I'm having a problem with xserver as of late... I can only run at 800x600 and when I try changing my graphics card to vesa and to a generic sceen to get higher resolution whenever I restart I get that annoying dialog which does absolutely nothing useful
<tretle> the you are running is failsafe mode one?
<tretle> all my settings get reset
<sodoku> what is the password for the guest session?
<sodoku> if you lock the screen as a guest, you cannot login anymore
<mattik> tretle: what is your graphic card?
<tretle> geforce 7600gs
<tretle> worked up until recently
<tretle> Trying to use vesa not the propietary nvidia driver
<mattik> tretle: how about nv
<tretle> that doesnt work either
<mattik> ok
<mattik> Do you have help about launchpad if you put your card name to search?
<mattik> tretle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting, please report this bug and follow these instructions. thank you
<RyanPrior> So, I read that Mozilla is saying they're rethinking the EULA but still say they want a license agreement. Does that mean it will be invisible to the end user? (Otherwise it would be stupid not to call it an EULA, but Mozilla has been a wee bit stupid lately...)
<nonnii> is the new guest account working for others at the moment, I only get orange/brown background colour on vt9 when I try it out? I don't see anything alarming at the tail of Xorg.20.log. I am using the "radeon" driver on ati radeon mobile x1600
<nonnii> I mean the guest session in "gdm-guest-session", not some virtual os guest
<elwood> nonnii: dunno about the guest, but your framebuffer works without splash?
<nonnii> what do you mean?
<elwood> nonnii: booting a kernel with vga=791 quiet nosplash
<elwood> nonnii: i get no video or strange colors until gdm
<nonnii> I have not changed the kernel boot parameters and everything works for me like that (meaning that I can boot to my normal account OK)
<ScislaC> is anyone here testing Psyke83's Flash PPA package?
<dimpan> anyone here tried boxee ?
<mattik> dimpan: what about it
<mattik> I haven't tried yet
<mattik> Is it better than jaiku
<dimpan> mattik: i havent tried jaiku, but i couldnt even get boxee to run on intrepid
<dimpan> mattik: jaiku is just social networking ?
<mattik> it is microblog maybe
<mattik> used by phone or by computer
<mattik> dimpan: Maybe you have to report straight to boxee developers because it is alpha?
<dimpan> mattik: probly but its not supported for intrepid, thats why i was wondering if anyone is actually using with intrepid
<mattik> dimpan: ok. What is the microblog what you can use on KDE4 desktop? that widget? I don't know
<punkrockguy318> hey how stable is the latest 8.10?
<nonnii> punkrockguy318: I have been using 8.10 for 2 weeks and it has been stable for me, not everything works thoug, but no crashes
<nonnii> probably would not have upgraded if I would have noticed that fglrx is not working in intrepid, but that's not so bad anyway
<Tamagotono> anyone here using an intel x4500MHD (aka cantiga, aka G45) video chipset?  I am having problems and want to compare results.
<chakie> Tamagotono: i tried to
<Tamagotono> chakie: you run into problems too?
<chakie> yes
<chakie> on hardy, not recognized at all
<chakie> on intrepid out of the box: solid freeze
<chakie> with a new driver from git: crash
<chakie> then i gave up
<Tamagotono> did you get any display on intrepid before it crashed?
<chakie> using the vesa driver, yes
<chakie> i did have a case where kdm would actually try to start
<Tamagotono> I am only getting a white screen using the intel driver
<chakie> ie the mouse became active and the screen black
<chakie> but the X process sat in an eternal loop
<Tamagotono> it thinks it is working but I just can't see anything.  Works fine on an external display!
<chakie> oh
<ronny> hi
<Tamagotono> it does lock up if I plug in or remove a monitor while the driver is loaded
<ronny> my wpa just stopped working after the last updates
<ronny> anything known about that
<ronny> (eth1 doesnt enable envryption any more)
<chakie> i tried some patches from the x.org bugzilla for g45, but they just changed the crash backtrace
<ronny> s/v/c/
<chakie> and the intel engineer that closed my bug report (a dupe) said i was to expect more bugs after this initial crash was solved
<chakie> so i went and bought a nvidia card
<Tamagotono> good call
<chakie> no more intel crap
<chakie> my intel audio doesn't work either
<chakie> but i think intrepid's partially at fault there :)
<Tamagotono> I like intel just because they are open source, but not the best performance
<Tamagotono> my intel audio works fine except the speakers are not disabled when I plug in my headphones
<mattik> chakie: hda intel doesn't work perfect me, too
<chakie> mattik: same stuff here, i think
<mattik> No system sounds
<chakie> amarok1 happily plays music :)
<chakie> but no output. and i have fiddled with alsamixer *a lot*
<Tamagotono> I want to try the latest drivers from git but I have never used it.  Any suggestions on where to find a good tutorial or howto for using it?
<chakie> i just followed the docs given by intel
<chakie> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<chakie> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<Tamagotono> cool, I'll check it out.  Thank you
<chakie> i got the driver and the drm module and compiled against my existing x.org 7.3 installation
<chakie> compiled ok, but did not run ok. no idea if the version "mismatch" was a problem
<Tamagotono> my wife just served lunch.  I'll be back in a few minutes...
<arooni> is nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new .... the same thing as dloading the binary drivers from nvidia?
<Tamagotono> OK, I'm back!
<tonyyarusso> Say, has anyone been using epiphany-webkit lately?  I'm curious about how it's progressing.
<Tamagotono> arooni: basically yes, but they will get updated when the kernel is updated so you don't have to do it yourself.  There may also be a delay from when Nvidia releases a new version and when ubuntu does.
<arooni> i am trying to get the geforce 9400gt or 9500gt to work on ubuntu hardy..... i tried dloading nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new packages.... no dice.  then i tried dloading driver from nvidias site and compiling it... but got an error that it was "Unable to load kernel module "nvidia.ko" .... happens frequently when module is built against wrong or improperly configured kernel sources)..... any ideas?
<TuTUXG> arooni, you have to remove the restricted-module package if you gonna build the driver yourself (that's my understanding)
<TuTUXG> arooni, also make sure you have cleaned up any previous installed driver before you do that
<arooni> how do i do that
<TuTUXG> remove them use aptitude purge or synaptics
<TuTUXG> be aware of removing the restricted-module, if your system is using any other close source drivers, it may remove all of those as well
<TuTUXG> such as some wireless card's driver
<TuTUXG> arooni, is the 177beta driver in hardy's repo?
<arooni> hmmm i dontk now/
<TuTUXG> wait, isn't this the intrepid channel?
<Saiki> yes
<TuTUXG> i know that driver is certainly in intrepid's repo, im using it right now ;)
<Saiki> does this channel cover xfe as well?
 * chakie uses the 177 version too
<chakie> nvidia could optimize the driver a bit, it's darn sluggish
<chakie> seems no gfx drivers on linux are good. some work, but none are really good
<TuTUXG> better than ati's drivers
<Saiki> Nvidia's drivers are good
<chakie> they are *slow*
<Saiki> at least for me 7100
<chakie> but thay are stable
<Saiki> my*
<Saiki> I haven't had any issues of late
<chakie> my 8400 is lots slower than the old 6600, even on a 5 years newer machine
<crdlb> the problem is that nvidia tries to do everything themselves, so now that X infrastructure is catching up, they have to do twice as much work as everyone else
<chakie> yeah
<Saiki> lol
<Saiki> well, thtat's nvidia's fault, sin't it?
<TuTUXG> chakie, according to http://www.notebookcheck.net/Comparison-of-Graphic-Cards.130.0.html, 6600 is faster than 8400
<chakie> TuTUXG: oh, ok. but it should not matter on a 2d desktop and a five year newer dual core cpu should make it scream anyway
<TuTUXG> i thought you were just comparing the vcards
<chakie> but i rather have sluggish and working than fast and buggy
<chakie> i know the older card and a kde3 desktop wasn't "hit" by the same slowdowns as an 8400 on a kde4 desktop
<TuTUXG> anyway, nvidia has the right to do whatever they want with their product, end of story
<chakie> touchy subject?
<TuTUXG> ya, there are problems with kde4 and nvidia drivers
<mattik> same with ati
<TuTUXG> haha
<`Matir> so for some reason, nspluginwrapper keeps breaking on my system.... somehow the link in /usr/lib64/firefox/plugins keeps pointing to a non-existent file
<TuTUXG> make the link manually
<TuTUXG> that' could be a workaround ;P
<TuTUXG> chakie, not touchy, but time wasting
<`Matir> TuTUXG, well yes, but the problem is that somehow the link keeps getting set back... not sure if it's an upgrade thing or what
<TuTUXG> `Matir, file a bug report (if there isnt one already)
<RyanPrior> Does anybody know what the updated plans for Firefox are? I hear that Mozilla doesn't want an "EULA per se", but still wants a license agreement, so I'm confused.
<chakie> TuTUXG: true, we mere users can but whine and complain :)
<Saiki> TuTUXG: I beg to differ
<Saiki> KDE4 handles nvidia lowend cards much beter than GNOME does
<TuTUXG> then i dont know, i dont really use kde4
<Saiki> I was playing with it
<ali1234> ok where's me desktop gone? ;)
<punkrockguy318> Does proprietiery nvidia drivers have any issues in intrepid?
<punkrockguy318> well i mean rather do they work for the most part?
<crdlb> punkrockguy318: as long as you don't have something older than the FX series
<punkrockguy318> alright cool
<punkrockguy318> openoffice is generally stable?
<Exilant> is there no gphoto >2.4.0 in ubuntu? not even for ibex?
<Exilant> gphoto2 even
<emet> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 158 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<emet> bad idea having gnome-do 0.6
<emet> bad idea
<Saiki> !xfe4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfe4
<Saiki> !xfe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfe
<Saiki> !xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Saiki> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Saiki> Ibex is going to be 8.10 isn't it?
<Pici> yes.
<ephracis> Saiki: of course it will.. what made you think it wouldn't?
<ikt> how long till alpha 6 ^^
<ephracis> ikt: thursday if I am not misinformed.
<TuTUXG> !roadmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadmap
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<ikt> damn
<ikt> thought it was sep 16th
<chakie> it is. for 2 more minutes
<ikt> I mean I thought they were going to release alpha 6 on sep 16th
<RyanPrior> How radically different is the Intrepid artwork from the Hardy artwork? Does it live up to the hype generated by all the mockups?
<ikt> afaik it's using the human murraine theme from hardy atm
<RyanPrior> ikt: Well, we're past user interface freeze - does that mean no artwork change after all?
<ikt> possibly
<ikt> http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu810alpha3-large_016.jpg <- was how it looked in alpha 1 iirc
<RyanPrior> That would be a disappointment. A big change was promised for Hardy, but then the art team said it wasn't quite ready and that it would come through in Intrepid. :-(
<ikt> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-8-10-Alpha-5-Screenshot-Tour-93089.shtml <- how it looks alpha 5
<RyanPrior> No way, that's more like stock Gnome stuff.
<RyanPrior> Well, that was before user interface freeze though.
<ikt> I think they mention it's a bit broken
<RyanPrior> Alpha 6 should look like the final.
<ikt> can't wait :P
<milosz> What's happened to ALSA?
<milosz> i can't use it at all anymore
<Turski> milosz: huh?
<Turski> after what?
<milosz> last update + relogin is suppose
<milosz> GNOME mixer allows me to only mix Pulseaudio now
<milosz> and using ALSA from any app just makes libasound error out
<Turski> i am having latest alsa working fine
<milosz> ow cripes
<milosz> i hope this coaster ride takes an end in oct!
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-17
<DanaG> Argh!  Every single time I log in, networkmanager asks me for the network passphrase.
<DanaG> It's not saving it in the keyring.  What gives?
<maennj> hi guys
<maennj> I'm having problem connecting to wireless network using knetworkmanager in kubuntu 8.10
<maennj> it simply doesn't connect, I don't get any notification messages or anything
<maennj> anyone getting this problem too ?
<bringatowel> has anyone been using the new 802.11s stuff?
<bringatowel> just wondering how easy it is to use and if there are any ubuntu guides on the topic yet
<shadowhywind>  hay all i just upgrade the kernel to the lastest one, and when i go to install the nvidia drivers it says that i am running a xen kernel, any ideas?
<DanaG> umm... using the packaged nvidia drivers?
<shadowhywind> no from the nvidia drivers
<shadowhywind> which were working before the update
<RAOF> And won't now.
<maennj> anyone knows a solution for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/259278 ?
<shadowhywind> nope, during every kernel update i end up having reinstall them anyways. and when i try to install (using the same nvidia drivers) it errors out stating that i am running a XEN kenerl
<RAOF> Use the packaged drivers, which work.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259278 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager will no longer connect" [High,Confirmed]
<RAOF> maennj: use nm-applet from network-manager-gnome?
<RAOF> maennj: (As it says on the last comment on that bug).
<RAOF> shadowhywind: Yes.  The nvidia.com drivers don't like our kernel.  Use the packaged drivers.
<shadowhywind> RAOF: will they handle opengl stuff? aka compiz?
<RAOF> shadowhywind: Yes.  They're exactly the same drivers as you get from nvidia.com, but their kernel module is patched.
<maennj> RAOF: ok thx
<shadowhywind> RAOF: ok, what would the package be to install then?
<RAOF> shadowhywind: Depends on your card.
<RAOF> shadowhywind: I'd use System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.
<shadowhywind> RAOF: so hardware drivers don't seam to load with a ImportError: No module named kurllabel
<RAOF> shadowhywind: That's strange.  You might want to file a bug (if your system is relatively clean).
<RAOF> Do you have any 3rd party repositories enabled?
<shadowhywind> maybe, hehe
<RAOF> Right.  I guessed as such, given manual install of nvidia.com drivers!
<RAOF> So, the package you want to install is probably nvidia-glx-177 (Assuming you've got a card > geforce4)
<shadowhywind> ROAF geforce go 7200, hehe
<shadowhywind> RAOF: would i have to change xorg back to nv?
<RAOF> shadowhywind: No.
<RAOF> They are the nvidia drivers.
<RAOF> As in: we take the thing you download from nvidia.com, make it work, and put it in a package.
<shadowhywind> k
<shadowhywind> RAOF: well installing the 177 drivers to see if that might solve some of the glitchs, if nott i saw that they have the 173 drivers that i am currently running
<peloverde> I'm having trouble accessing webservers I can get to just fine from windows. It's very strange.
<peloverde> for instance I can't connect to nytimes.com from intrepid but i can from vista
<DanaG> argh, new PulseAudio is so very stuttery.
<DanaG> heh, metacity compositing on nv == bad.
<crd1b> s/on nv//
<RAOF> crd1b: I don't mind metacity's compositor.  Better than nothing :)
<DanaG> Well, when you use it on nv17... ouch.
<DanaG> And on a weak CPU, too -- p4-celeron 1.6GHz.
<RAOF> Mmm.  Composite in software.  Yum!
<DanaG> P4-celeron in a laptop... my brother must not have done much research when buying this laptop (quite a few years ago).
<DanaG> Oddly enough, nouveau is actually... slower.
<RAOF> Even at compositing?
<DanaG> Last time I tried, it seemed very CPU-intensive.
<DanaG> Xorg was using like 15% CPU, I think (if I remember correctly).
<RAOF> I'd expect that, say, a transparent-background gnome-terminal would be well within the "GPU outweighs setup costs" zone.
<RAOF> DanaG: Oh, while I'm at it, #nouveau would like you to work out _why_ it's slow; it apparently shouldn't be ;)
<DanaG> Hmm, give me a moment to switch... oh, and to disable nvidiafb by rebooting, unless there's some way to unload fb drivers.
<RAOF> There probably isn't :)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the non-suspendability thing has become a non-issue, because now nv doesn't resume for me, either.
<DanaG> ARGH, stupid glitchy!
<peloverde> I'm having trouble accessing various computers on the internet I can get to just fine from windows. It's very strange.
<literal> peloverde: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/264019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264019 in linux "unable to visit some websites and ftpsites with 2.6.27-2" [Undecided,New]
<peloverde> thanks
<RAOF> DanaG: You going to be staying here this time? :)
<DanaG> Mmm, it's using 40% CPU.
<RAOF> Doing nothing very much?
<DanaG> And it took ages to log in.... sounding like it was swapping massively.
<RAOF> Want to pastebin xorg.conf, dmesg, and Xorg.0.log?
<DanaG> And many of my gnome panel applets crashed.
<RAOF> Hm.
<DanaG> cpufreq-applet, gnubiff, multiload (that's system monitor applet), and mixer applet.
<DanaG> jockey-gtk also crashed.
<RAOF> Yeah, it does that :)
<RAOF> I should file a bug, obivously.
<DanaG>  pastebinit .xsession-errors
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f267de45a
<DanaG> Compositor is off, actually.
<RAOF> Turning it on may make things faster.
<DanaG> I wish I had a kvm-over-IP thingy.
<DanaG> That'd let me let other people debug stuff.
<RAOF> Anyway, xsession-errors is uninteresting to me :).  Can I have xorg.conf, dmesg, & Xorg.0.log?
<DanaG> hold on, dinner time.
<RAOF> NP
<peloverde> Is there a way to dig up old packages that aren't in /pool/ anymore?
<DanaG> raof: /me is back
<DanaG> peloverde: look on the launchpad.net page about the package.
<DanaG> Mmm, 53% CPU usage by Xorg.
<DanaG> xorg log: http://pastebin.com/f60bee399
<RAOF> DanaG: And I'm off, but will be back later.
<RAOF> Feel free to pastebin+ping; I'll grab it from backscroll.
<DanaG> I'll switch to nv for now.
<DanaG> dmesg:
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f6e8a2e7c
<DanaG> xorg.conf:  http://pastebin.com/f7ae4b32b          -- note that many of the "nvidia device" options are ones that only do anything when using the binary driver.
<danbh_intrepid> anyone know about the nvidia refresh bug?
<danbh_intrepid> ie, im looking for the link to the bug report
<danbh_intrepid> nvm, found it
<DanaG> RAOF: okay, that's everything for now.  Whenever you get back, give me a ping or something.
<DanaG> Ugh, alc
<DanaG> arg
<DanaG> It just took a freakishly long time to log in and start the panel........... something like 10 minutes.
<DanaG> And it was 10 minutes of a freakishly huge amount of disk activity.
<DanaG> I don't get how the nouveau driver can cause so much massive disk activity.
<DanaG> RAOF: have you looked in 'man nouveau'?
<DanaG> "Copyright 1993-2003 NVIDIA, Corporation.  All rights reserved."
<DanaG> ... wtf?
<crd1b> DanaG: so?
<crd1b> nouveau was derived from nv
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Does copyright not make things non-free?
<DanaG> ... perhaps I'm just misinterpreting something.
<crd1b> someone always has the copyright
<DanaG> Aah.
<crd1b> and nvidia does not have copyright on the new stuff in nouveau, only the existing code
<mneptok> it's the reserving of rights that is of concern
 * DanaG has switched back to nv.
<DanaG> Nouveau is cpu-rapeagey for me, for some reason.
<SwedeMike> when I dist-upgraded my ibex right now landscape-common wasn't installed even though landscape-client depended on it, I had to apt-get install landscape-common manually
<SwedeMike> thought apt-get would figure out that by itself
<bugabundo_work> good morning
<bugabundo_work> is fta around?
<bugabundo_work> I'm having a depency problem with today's updates!
<bugabundo_work> anybody else ?
<bugabundo_work> fontconfig, firefox 3.1, pidgin!
<bugabundo_work> all left unconfigured!
<XDi> anyone away?
<XDi> awake even
<elwood> here i am
<tucoz> Hi. Regarding nvidia driver bugs, is that something that is entirely in nvidia's hands or does the ubuntu bug-squad have a say in those cases. I am thinking of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/269904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed]
<RAOF> tucoz: Fixing it is generally entirely up to nvidia; we don't have access to the source.
<tucoz> ah. too bad. let's hope they monitor launchpad then..
<Bauldrick> how can i change the resolution? it's stuck at 800x600, nvidia GeForce 6150 LE
<marlun> Is it possible to remove the highlight at the top of the windows in Intrpid?
<literal> highlight?
<marlun> I'm using NewHuman and it has an orange highlight at the top.
<literal> in the Appearance thing you can click Customize, and change the Window Border
<gaminggeek> when does intrepid go beta?
<marlun> What does the {a} mean in the package names? is it for alpha?
<literal> gaminggeek: google intrepid release schedule
<DrHalan> hey
<DrHalan> did upstart break?
<DrHalan> i got an update on it and now i cant boot any kernel
<bill--22> hello
<wesley_> hi are here to having people upgrade problems ?
<mvo> wesley_: what kind of upgrade problem?
<wesley_> wesley@Grimmjow:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<wesley_> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<wesley_> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd
<wesley_> De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar
<wesley_> U kunt 'apt-get -f install' uitvoeren om dit op te lossen.
<wesley_> De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:
<wesley_>   tasksel-data: Vereisten: tasksel maar het is niet geïnstalleerd
<wesley_> E: Er zijn vereisten waaraan niet voldaan is. Probeer -f te gebruiken.
<wesley_> wesley@Grimmjow:~$
<wesley_> whats libpam-runtime ? because thats causing the problems
<milos_> I ssh-ed in one of my servers and upgrade it to intrepid. If try to 'sudo apt-get install package' and then say 'no', it install it again. Is this a bug?
<wesley_> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process:  this is what i see in konsole
<cypherdelic> My TV Stick is detected as a Keyboard in 2.6.27, with 2.6.26 everything is all right!  USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [Afatech DVB-T 2] any ideas? Firmware is in right place. v4l-dvb frech compiled installed and rebooted! :(
<cypherdelic> Its a MSI DigiVox mini II (V3.0) state of the art working in hardy!
<cypherdelic> any suggestions?
<Bauldrick> should I have start-up links for kdm-kde4 in intrepid or is it just kdm
<cypherdelic> My TV Stick is detected as a Keyboard in 2.6.27, with 2.6.26 everything is all right!  USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [Afatech DVB-T 2] any ideas? Firmware is in right place. v4l-dvb frech compiled installed and rebooted! :(
<cypherdelic> Its a MSI DigiVox mini II (V3.0) state of the art working in hardy!
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<cypherdelic> oh i didnt know its a bug i thought maybe its a new incompatiblity feature of the new kernel ;)
<Pici> Why would that not be a bug?
<Pici> Regressions are bugs too
<gnomefreak> regressions == worst type of bug
<Pici> Yeah, those make the users mad the most.
<digifor> I have alpha 5 installed on an eeepc 4g
<digifor> It is not picking up wireless
<digifor> i have turned off encryption. I have another laptop running hardy on the same network so the wireless access is fine.
<digifor> ifconfig shows I have wlan0
<digifor> but iwlist scan shows No Scan results
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/271367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271367 in ubuntu "Intrepid and Kernel 2.6.27: MSI Digivox mini II (V3.0) false-detected as Keyboard [Afatech DVB-T 2]" [Undecided,New]
<cypherdelic> any ideas for that?
<cypherdelic> i want to provide further informations as far as possible
<Pici> cypherdelic: I reassigned it to the 'linux' package, which is the package for the kernel
<cypherdelic> thanks dude, that should speed up bugtracking :)
<snirp> Kubuntu 8.10 seems to drop into busybox every time I start installation....
<snirp> tryning to install alpha 5 on a system that runs 8.04 and 7.10 just fine
<snirp> What to do?
<snirp> matches this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/195524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195524 in linux "[alpha4 and 5] I get a busybox on one of my computers" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<snirp> That is the bug. Wait and see...
<Bauldrick> can I get my nvidia card to work properly yet in intrepid?
<void^> define properly.
<Bauldrick> well, actually work. I'm stuck at 800x600 and can't seem to get anything else
<Stevko> I have nvidia, intrepid and 1600x1200, so it is possible
<Stevko> When I sarted II first time, I also had something like 800x600. I removed xorg.conf and it somehow started to work. But I am not really sure why.
<CarlFK> xserver-xorg-core or something does a good job of detecting
<CarlFK> xorg.log: (EE) Unable to locate/open config file;
<CarlFK> (II) Loader magic: 0x81d8a40
<Bauldrick> xorg.conf is very minimal, but it's supposed to be, no?
<CarlFK> Bauldrick: if by minimal you mean not there :)
<CarlFK> delete it, restart X
<Stevko> Mine was also minimal, when it did not work.
<CarlFK> do you have a 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)
<CarlFK> if so, the nv driver has issues https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/261977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261977 in xorg-server "nv is chosen even if it doesn't support the card" [Medium,Incomplete]
<rski> is 3g internet connetion supported?
<Bauldrick> that didn't work, hardware drivers doesn't have anything in it, should it for my card
<Bauldrick> Stevko: what did you install/do again to get yours going?
<Stevko> I just deleted xorg.conf.
<Stevko> But I do not know why it worked (it worked once before and if it hadn't I would not have minded.)
<CarlFK> Stevko: it worked because of new thing: ﻿(II) Loader magic:
<Stevko> I think it worked some time ago, when II probably did not have name, but I may be wrong (my memory is failing more and more in last few years)
<bsnider> just wanted to confirm that as of this morning's ia32-libs update, flash is now broken for everybody on amd64
<hateball> I'm trying to install the latest PS3 build of Intrepid, but it keeps failing to configure libc6 during install. What could be wrong?
<void^> bsnider, worksforme (unless the update hasn't hit de.archive yet)
<void^> sadly, flashblock doesn't seem to work anymore since that last firefox update. pain.
<bsnider> void, which version of ia32-libs do you have?
<void^> 2.2ubuntu11
<bsnider> DONT UPGRADE
<bsnider> 2.2ubuntu12 is hte latest
<bsnider> can you do me a favour
<void^> i'll switch to the main mirror
<bsnider> look in synaptic under that package. click the installed files tab
<void^> dpkg -L will do, right? :)
<bsnider> i don't know
<bsnider> you can't use synaptic?
<void^> i suppose i can. i never do.
<void^> yes, seems to be the same as dpkg -L
<bsnider> i want you to see if as part of the package you've got, there's a file called libxcb-render-util.so.0
<void^> no, only libxcb.so.1, libxcb-xlib.so.0, libXrender.so.1
<bsnider> well, then it's not a lack of files
<bsnider> but something about the new one breaks flash because it can't find that file
<CarlFK> what nvidia-glx should I install?  I am guessing either nvidia-glx-177 or nvidia-glx-new-envy ?
<void^> -177 for "modern" hardware
<CarlFK> thanks.  and should it just work (ibex), or is there still some workaround I need to do ?
<CarlFK> looks like the install worked.  I need to reboot the kernel, not just X, right?
<void^> uh, depends. restarting X should be enough. perhaps depmod first, and check if it succeeded building the module
<ghindo> Does anybody know if Kubuntu 8.10 runs KDE 4 by default?
<mattik> yes
<mattik> ghindo: yes, it runs
<CarlFK> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<CarlFK> eh?
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/78663/  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DanaG> argh, I'm in the pulse-rt group... yet for some reason, it can't get realtime priority.
<CarlFK> creating a xorg.conf with driver          "nvidia" fixed it.
<CarlFK> yay - nvidia on ibex just-works again.
<danbh_intrepid> CarlFK: are you using 177?
<CarlFK> danbh_intrepid:  yep: (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  177.70  Wed Aug 27 12:55:53 PDT 2008
<danbh_intrepid> cool, Ill have to try it out  : )
<CarlFK> there is a chance that all the push/pulling/hacking I have done to supply data for bug #261977 is needed, but my guess is it will work out of the box
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261977 in xorg-server "nv is chosen even if it doesn't support the card" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261977
<CarlFK> nv is still hosed, but nvidia works
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> is it possible to have two versions of libc on the system ?
<CarlFK> how do I disable the "crash report detected" gizmo that i think is crashing...
<DanaG> Ugh, PulseAudio 0.9.21 is glitchy when I'm running update-manager.,
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> 0.9.12.
<pibe86> hello i have downloaded intrepid-alternate-i386 beta 5, does it have more support for laptops?
<danbh_intrepid> pibe86: in general, it will support newer hardware
<pibe86> danbh_intrepid: because i have some problems installing 8.10 so i will try this intrepid-alternate-i386 beta
<danbh_intrepid> pibe86: what problems?
<pibe86> danbh_intrepid: and after installing is there any difference ?
<danbh_intrepid> pibe86: shouldnt be
<danbh_intrepid> pibe86: but what are the problems?
<pibe86> danbh_intrepid: please wait me a second  i write the error
<pibe86> danbh_intrepid: when i start to install livec cd it says "BusyBox can't access tty: job control turned off"
<pibe86> danbh_intrepid: and i tried to install alternative cd and it said "no installable kernel found"
<pibe86> so i am going to try beta 5
<danbh_intrepid> pibe86: ah, I see, the live cd is failing.  Well, yeah, if the alternate cd works, it will install the same thing.    I've heard rumor that the  alternate cd supports more older hardware
<danbh_intrepid> pibe86: try the daily
<pibe86> i have just downloaded it
<net_mask> good day
<net_mask> hey guys i have a problem with the gtk or maybie the x11 enviroment on ibex
<net_mask> all my hw works really good but the gtk drawing is soo slow and the cpu is almost of the time at 50%
<nemo> net_mask: what's your graphics card?
<net_mask> nvidia 9100mg
<net_mask> well is included with the chipset
<net_mask> im using the nvidia driver all the OpenGl things works relly good but the gtk drawings
<nemo> net_mask: mind sharing your Xorg log file?
<net_mask> sure
<DanaG> !info pastebinit
<DanaG> yay.
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<net_mask> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47843/
<pibe86> i am back
<nemo> net_mask: that's not your log file
<net_mask> ooo one se
<pibe86> i am backhello, any help for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/47845/ it happens while installing alternative cd
<net_mask> dam i having some troubles with the paste.ubuntu.com
<_Zeus_> skype just stopped working
<_Zeus_> intrepid 8.10a5, x64 system.  i'll paste the error
<_Zeus_> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DanaG> Ugh, I keep getting quite a lot of underruns.
<DanaG> I: module-alsa-sink.c: Underrun!
<e\ectro__> does anyone else get errors in X that "Maximum number of clients reached" ?
<pibe86> please help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5807299#post5807299
<RyanPrior> I've got a question about the Firefox EULA plans for anybody who's in the loop. I hear that an EULA, per se, may be ruled out -- but will there still be a pop-up on first run?
<PolitikerNEU> I thought the EULA would only be changed, but has to be displayed anyway
<PolitikerNEU> But there is abrowser, a non-branded firefox without eula, for all ubuntu-users
<Pici> Take a look at bug 269656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<Rotlaus> I just tried Intrepid on my Netbook. On the gdm login screen keyboard is not working. I can switch with ALT-F1 (NOT ALT-CTL-F1) from the login screen to a console. How can i check what is broken? I don't see errors int the X Log.
<Rotlaus> Touchpad is working, external USB Mouse not.
<RyanPrior> In case anybody else was wondering, I found the relevant link: http://lockshot.wordpress.com/2008/09/17/licensing-proposal/
<_Zeus_> anyone know how to fix this error?
<_Zeus_> matthew@POGO:/$ skype
<_Zeus_> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_Zeus_> i'm running 8.10a5x64
<DanaG> Heh, while using a USB audio device.... I get both overruns and underruns!
<DanaG> Heh, I tried oss4... and it just hard-locked my system.
<DanaG> Can't use it with PulseAudio, also.
<_Zeus_> so no one knows why skype is being weitrd?
<_Zeus_> i think it's an interpid issue
<void^> there's 64bit skype?
<_Zeus_> yes
<_Zeus_> it was working fine yesterday
<void^> !info libqt4-dbus
<ubottu> libqt4-dbus (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 D-Bus module. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 211 kB, installed size 608 kB
<_Zeus_> now it gives that error.  i'm going to report a bug, i'm pretty sure it was an update that did it
<_Zeus_> installed
<_Zeus_> libqt4-dbus:
<_Zeus_>   Installed: 4.4.1-0ubuntu2
<_Zeus_>   Candidate: 4.4.1-0ubuntu2
<_Zeus_> i used getlibs, everything i could find
<void^> maybe i'm blind, can't see a 64bit download on their site
<_Zeus_> from medibuntu
<_Zeus_> it works fine on both architectures
<_Zeus_> or it did
<void^> well, are you sure it doesn't just install 32bit binaries?
<_Zeus_> i have no idea, but i know i'm on an x64 system
<_Zeus_> it probably does
<_Zeus_> but they work anyway
<void^> ia32-libs might be missing libqt4-dbus stuff
<_Zeus_> i have ia32-libs installed, if that's what you mean
<net_mask> hello wow here is my xorg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/47867/
<_Zeus_> wanna tell us the problem?
<_Zeus_> whoa
<net_mask> jeje
<_Zeus_> so what's the problem?
<net_mask> the gtk refresh
<net_mask> is soo slow
<net_mask> the draw of widgets
<net_mask> all the compiz open gl things works really fine
<_Zeus_> paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<net_mask> sry was a problem with my conection
<net_mask> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47874/
<net_mask> here are my xorg.conf
<_Zeus_> k
<_Zeus_> hmm... i don't see anything about refresh rate there
<_Zeus_> have you tried reconfiguring your xorg.conf?
<net_mask> yup
<_Zeus_> hum
<_Zeus_> i don't know what to tell you
<net_mask> the refresh rate of the monitor influes on the gtk rendering?
<net_mask> and i get a lot of glitches on the gtk applications
<_Zeus_> you said it's refreshing too slowly
<net_mask> well the drawing
<Lynoure> I have Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG wifi card which has worked fine before, but Ibex live-cd just shows it as disabled. Any idea what to do?
<Lynoure> hmm, seems I'm not the only one, and #270199 is about it
<mattik> Lynoure: It worked me in installed system, but I didn't try live cd
<Lynoure> mattik: in alpha5 too?
<mattik> I have reported bug about it in hardy
<Lynoure> Worked fine for me in hardy...
<mattik> Lynoure: They asked is my wireless working with new kernel
<mattik> I updatet kernel and it worked. But I didn't try fresh install
<Lynoure> mattik: Which kernel you have now?
<mattik> I'm on second computer. But it was newest for intrepid
<mattik> what is your kernel?
<mattik> I could try and confirm if you need
<Lynoure> 2.6.27-2-generic (just livecd still)
<mattik> Lynoure: 64 bit or 32 bit
<Lynoure> oh, not a kernel bug, says the guy in this... hmm
<Lynoure> 32
<mattik> I have had problems in firs connecting to wireless network in Hardy and in Intrepid
<mattik> network manager is not the best app what I know
<Lynoure> I haven't had much trouble with it... but now even iwconfig says "radio off" though it's not... not the best time for troubleshooting (sleepy)
<mattik> ok
<Lynoure> [   57.347638] ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
<Lynoure> [   57.347641] Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<Lynoure> But it's just not. At least if they mean the physical wlan off -thing
<mattik> I download alpha 5 and try
<aguitel> how install xmms in intrepid?
<mattik> I have downloaded 64 bit version, but my laptop is 32biy
<mattik> bit
<kienzan__> hey guys
<kienzan__> has anyone been trying to update compiz to 0.7.8?
<laughtear> will the firefox gonna be fixed? (hi all)
<laughtear> it's so very much slow and lockin
<Lynoure> mattik: Which laptop you have, by the way? Seem that many laptops with non-physical killswitches have had this problem, alas HP NC8230 has a physical wlan kill switch and at least the led responds
<mattik> Lynoure: Asus M6000, I have switch what I can disable/enable wireless. I go to sleep now. See you tomorrow
<Lynoure> mattik: good night. I must sleep too.
<larry_> what's the best message board for issues with Ubuntu 8.10?
<zniavre> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<larry_> Also: I'm having problems with my system crashing really hard, multiple times per day.  When it happens the screen is dead, the keyboard and mouse are dead, and the Caps Lock light is flashing.  Is that a kernel panic?  And where might messages related to such a crash be logged?
<bsnider> larry_ nowhere, most likely
<__mikem> where can I get an ISO for the beta?
<Bauldrick> this nvidia things driving me cookoo; I install 177.70 and add driver "nvidia" to xorg.conf and i get out of range on monitor, anything else I get 800x600
<outbri> milkem: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/
<zniavre> !nouveaux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nouveaux
<RAOF> I think you're after
<RAOF> !nouveau
<ubottu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<zniavre> thank you
<zniavre> Launchpad is offline for scheduled maintenance.           We should be back soon.         :o(
<zniavre> does this experimental works with fx5500 ?
<void^> should (or rather, might)  work. pretty much 2d only for now, though
<ephracis> Hi, I am gonna make my first ubuntu package from the sources of my own project and put it on my PPA on launchpad. I am using cmake as the build system and so my question is: will I need to convert the build system to gnus autotools and gnu make instead?
<ephracis> Maybe this is not the right place to ask such question, please point me to the right direction if so. :)
<RAOF> zniavre: Yes, it should work.  It should work pretty well.
<zniavre> 3d ?
<RAOF> ephracis: No, you won't have to convert.  Also, no, this isn't the right place; #ubuntu-motu is likely to be better.
<RAOF> zniavre: for some value of 3d.
<ephracis> RAOF: thanks.
<zniavre> wow RAOF thank you
<RAOF> (nouveau's 3d support is best for nv4x - the fx is a nv3x.  Even the nv4x support is at the status of "we know a large class of things are broken, don't bug us")
<zniavre> am i wrong or nvidia driver are quite broken now?
<RAOF> I think you're wrong; the nvidia drivers are working fine for me.
<zniavre> ho ?
<zniavre> :o)
<RAOF> Well, they were working fine a couple of days ago, when I was using them.
<RAOF> You need the nvidia-glx-173 drivers, I believe; I think fx support was dropped from the -177 drivers.
<RAOF> And you can't use the -96 or -78 drivers, because they don't support our X server.
<zniavre> yep this i knews before
<zniavre> but i can't managed them working
<RAOF> I _believe_ the 173 drivers should work for you.  I certainly don't know of a reason why they shouldn't.
<zniavre> mee too  :o)
<zniavre> i ll try another time if i can't i ll try nouveau  (at least something new to learn)
<zniavre> thank you for answering
<__mikem> the new human theme is nice but the round corners on the windows still have pixelation and it still feels arhaic
<outbri> __mikem: so you got the iso to work?
<__mikem> outbri: yes
<__mikem> The problem is, this is hardly the nice shiney new UI I was promiced.
<outbri> __mikem: quick download. you should be able to change the window edges with compiz
<__mikem> outbri: I understand, but the fact is, It is my oppinon that i really shouldn't have to do that. It should be good to go out of the box
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-18
<serengeti> hi, what might be the cause of alternate 64-bit installer complaining about 2048-byte sectors on my seagate barracuda 7200.10 250GB drive and hanging when I tell it to continue?
<serengeti> should I check the partition table?
<zniavre> RAOF:  i finnaly run my nvidia driver
<zniavre> thank you
 * RAOF didn't do anything but say that 173 should work!
<zniavre> i was thinking to wait more time without 3d  when you told me i was wrong
<zniavre> :o)
<solomeh> I had this accessibility icon in my systray and I clicked the option to make all text larger out of curiosity
<solomeh> I disabled it now but things are not back to normal
<solomeh> The font and size of my title bars and taskbars have changed
<solomeh> How can I go back to default?
<_Zeus_> restart X?
<DanaG> Grr.... dag-blasted Networkmanager won't remember my WPA passphrase.
<DanaG> It doesn't even ask me for a keyring password, either.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, random note: I fixed my horridly-stuttery audio.
<DanaG> Solution: hpet=force.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, I was still getting the "Delicous high-resolution timers available" message.
<Saiki> What happened to the Intrepid seeds?
<_Zeus_> any1 know how to fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/271459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271459 in qt4-x11 "Skype fails loading object file" [Undecided,New]
<_Zeus_> anyone?
<RAOF> _Zeus_: Firstly, that doesn't appear to be a bug.
<RAOF> Secondly, what does ldd skype have to say?
 * Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> who wants to see the release of Alpha 6 of Intrepid Ibex?
<RAOF> Howdie Hobbsee.  Why, need testers?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yes!
<RAOF> Well,
<RAOF> I'm at uni, and hence out.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: you won't be at uni all day.
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> That's true.
<Hobbsee> and you've got 16 hours.
<DanaG> grr... can't play dvds with mplayer, for some reason.
<DanaG> No error about dvdcss... it just says something about the renderer not supporting the format.
 * Hobbsee points at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2008-September/001134.html
<Hobbsee> DanaG: want to test some cds?
<DanaG> CDs?
<Hobbsee> yes.  Alpha 6 candidates.
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Intrepid Ibex Alpha 6 candidates need testing - please see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2008-September/001134.html for more information | Ibex is still alpha software, and may still break your system - at least you get to keep both pieces!
<pal> I am using Ubuntu Ibex Alpha 5, and since Alpha 3 I have a retarted bug going on.  I have a Toshiba Satellite and the volume wheel does'nt work right on the Ubuntu.  Yet the volume control is fine.  What can be done to correct this?
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm already on Intrepid on this one, and I don't want to reinstall and lose customizations.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: have you used a VM before?
<DanaG> Can't VM very well on this P4-Celeron 1.6GHz.
<DanaG> I'll have to wait until I get my main (Core Duo) system  back.
<Hobbsee> oh, darn.
<RAOF> kqemu shouldn't do _too_ badly.  But it'll be the RAM that kills you, yes.
<DanaG> Hmm, actually, what would I have to test?
<DanaG> I have another laptop drive I could swap in.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: whichever iso you'd like.  You'll find instructions on that page.
<Hobbsee> that the install works, in various configurations, firefox starts, that kind of thing
<Hobbsee> DanaG: obviously, preference to those ISOs which don't have much testing would be appreciated, but whichever :)
<_Zeus_> RAOF: i think it is one..... it occured after an update
<RAOF> _Zeus_: The bug _may_ be that our ia32-libs package doesn't provide enough libraries for you to get Skype running.  But the bug, as written, isn't a bug.
<RAOF> Particularly since I'd _expect_ getlibs'd stuff to break after an update.
<_Zeus_> i never used getlibs before
<DanaG> Hmm, I have several systems I could test the Live DVD on.
<_Zeus_> i only used it to try to fix it
<pal> I am using Ubuntu Ibex Alpha 5, and since Alpha 3 I have a retarted bug going on.  I have a Toshiba Satellite and the volume wheel does'nt work right on the Ubuntu.  Yet the volume control is fine.  What can be done to correct this?
<_Zeus_> do I have to install to test the live cd?  or should i just boot it
<Hobbsee> _Zeus_: to test the live cd bit, you don't need to install.  However, stuff like the installer is important too
<Saiki> What happened to the Intrepid seeds? (alpha 5)
<_Zeus_> a5 is almost dead?
<_Zeus_> maybe?
<Saiki> I'm at 89.5% :(
<Hobbsee> Saiki: try testing alpha 6 instead?
<Saiki> A6 came out on me?
<_Zeus_> Saiki: yeah, try a6 at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Hobbsee> i guess people just stopped seeding, as it's kinda old now.
<Hobbsee> Saiki: no, but you can test it and report bugs.
<_Zeus_> we're testing ISOs
<Hobbsee> Saiki: info is in the /topic
<Hobbsee> Saiki: the more people who test it, the faster it comes out.  And you also get bits before everyone else.
<_Zeus_> i guess i'll do it
 * DanaG curses Toshiba for putting the ` key next to spacebar.
<_Zeus_> I know!  i hate it too
<Hobbsee> DanaG: yeah, i always found that weird...
<Hobbsee> _Zeus_: good man :)
<DanaG> It's really annoying... I'll try to cd !/downloads
<_Zeus_> can I switch from x64 to x86 and keep /home
<_Zeus_> ?
<DanaG> Ctrl, Fn, Alt, Tilde, Spacebar, Ins, Del, Alt.  I mean, seriously... wtf?
<Hobbsee> _Zeus_: i'd expect so?
<RAOF> _Zeus_: Yes(*).
<DanaG> I also have an HP laptop around here that goes Fn, Context-Menu, Ctrl, Super, Alt, Spacebar, Alt, Super, Ctrl, Fn
<RAOF> * Assuming the programs are well written, and haven't done something totally and utterly boneheaded, like dumped in-memory structures straight to disc.
<DanaG> .. so ctrl is below Z, and alt is below C
<DanaG> They didn't teach about that in my classes I've taken so far at Cal Poly.
<DreadKnight> DanaG: have toshiba as well;   really annoying when every company fucks up with the keyboard layout
<DanaG> s/didn't teach/haven't taught/
<DanaG> At least modern Toshiba laptops are getting rid of that screwyness -- Microsoft probably slapped them for it, and banned them from using the Vista 'super' key until they fixed it, or something.
<DreadKnight> m$ should shove that key right in...
<DreadKnight> patenting keys... how silly
<DreadKnight> silly to see dell with ubuntu preinstalled having a win key..
<DreadKnight> argh
<DanaG> Random thing: my next laptop will have UEFI firmware... so it'll give fun stuff to mess around with.
<DreadKnight> off to get some zzzZz
 * DanaG wonders if nvidia drivers would work under UFI....
<DanaG> ... and fglrx, too.
<DanaG> At least there'll be the radeonhd driver to use -- I'll be going ATI.
<Saiki> where do I get the ISo torrents for xubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Saiki: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all
<Hobbsee> i doubt there are torrents though.
<Saiki> Hobbsee: they aren't
<DanaG> Ugh... random hard-lockup.
<_Zeus_> :(
<DanaG> Probably that hpet=force thingy.
<DanaG> Anything called "force" often implies there are some sort of risks involved.
<DanaG> That's why I won't use force on ntfs-3g -- it sounds dangerous to me.
<solomeh> pulseaudio is screwing up my Ubuntu MacBook's sound (Sigmatel STAC9221)  and I kill the process and Amarok can actually play a song finally
<solomeh> But I still can't hear it from my speakers with everything in alsamixer unmuted and turned up
<solomeh> I obviously have 2.6.27 and ALSA 1.0.17
 * DanaG wishes nvidia would just fix the damn 96 drivers.
<LSD|Ninja> I'm not expecting that to happen until xorg 1.5 or whatever is officialy released
<RAOF> Well, it has been, right?
<RAOF> In, particular, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg-announce/2008-September/000640.html
<Saiki> Hobbsee: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/  <the latest on cdimage
<Reed_Solomon> in what package is snd-hda-intel.ko located?
<RAOF> linux-image
<literal> dpkg -S $(locate -n1 snd-hda-intel.ko)
<RAOF> Alternatively, alsa-driver, if you've module-assistant-ed alsa-source.
<Reed_Solomon> thanks
<chakie> my hda-intel doesn't seem to work at all at the moment
<jellulabo> anyone experiencing problems upgrading cups package?
<danbh_intrepid> no
<Saiki> I just downloaded the dialy build or w/e and when I try to upen "umenu.exe" it shows "invalid CD"
<Saiki> what's that about?
<goose> I cannot get X to start successfully and I think it has something to do with most of my video modes showing the error (insufficient memory for mode) <8.04>
<Saiki> 8.04 is hardy, not ibex
<goose> I was told to come here for hardy Flannel>	goose: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy Intrepid support, thanks.
<danbh_intrepid> goose: you said you were running 8.10
<goose> sorry
<goose> i was wrong as i said in #ubuntu
<danbh_intrepid> goose: whats this command say:  lsb_release -c
<goose> codename hardy
<danbh_intrepid> goose: yeah, then you should be in #ubuntu, not here
<Saiki> I just downloaded the dialy build or w/e and when I try to upen "umenu.exe" it shows "invalid CD" What's up withthis?
<danbh_intrepid> sounds like a bug?
<Saiki> danbh_intrepid: but this is in Vista, not on install or live boot
<danbh_intrepid> Saiki: it could still be a bug, I dunno
<Lynoure> mattik: Seems I'm now getting the same kill switch nag in Hardy too :/
<Saiki> danbh_intrepid: true
<marlun> Why is the close button in the top right corner of the screen a logout button and now I have to logout and then shutdown/restart.
<tanath> for the past couple months i've found facebook is very slow in firefox. anyone else notice this?
<tanath> i've figured out that i can switch to a non-facebook tab to get it to load as normal
<Hew> marlun: That was a bug that has been fixed in the latest Intrepid. Assuming you are up-to-date, you can shutdown with System -> Shut Down, or you can add the shutdown item to the panel.
<Lynoure> mattik: seems I got a software kill switch on somehow, so the situation is ok now. Thanks for your help yesterday
<arooni> how well supported is the dp43tf mobo (intel p43 chipset).... is it for ubuntu hardy?
<danbh_intrepid> arooni: try the livecd
<danbh_intrepid> or google...
<Saiki> I just downloaded the dialy build or w/e and when I try to upen "umenu.exe" it shows "invalid CD" What's up withthis?
<Lynoure> Saiki: What's umenu.exe?
<Lynoure> Saiki: oh, probably something to do with installing from within MS Windows?
<Saiki> it's shows as an autorun for xubuntu on Windows
<Saiki> supposed to be for wubi I think..
<Hew> Saiki: Are you opening this exe on Ubuntu or Windows?
<Saiki> windows
<Saiki> I'm trying to install intrepid on my pc, but that "Invalid CD" error is worrying me
<Xordan> Hey, is it a known bug that the hardware drivers app doesn't work in ibex?
<RAOF> Xordan: Not to me.  Is it failing for you?  You probably want to search launchpad and file a bug if there isn't one already.
<Xordan> yeah, I click it and nothing really happens. I see it on the bar at the bottom and then that just disappears
<Jordan_U> ath5k is broken for me with recent updates.
<danbh_intrepid> Jordan_U: which updates?
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: Unfortunately this was one of the few times I didn't look, it was either today or yesterday though. I updated early yesterday and it was still working then
<RAOF> Xordan: I'd try running it from the command line, see if it spits any errors.  Or, failing that, search launchpad, but the errors you glean from the command line will likely help you search.
<danbh_intrepid> bug 259157    Im having trouble with ath9k drivers.  IT looks like its slated for the beta milestone
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259157
<Xordan> RAOF: What's the app name?
<RAOF> jockey-gtk, I believe.
<Xordan> No protocol specified : cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Xordan> eh
<Xordan> ah
<Xordan> http://rafb.net/p/GC1zeP48.html
<Xordan> I see a bug open on it
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: Does network-manager immediately say "disconnected" and do you see nothing in iwevent when you try to use network-manager or iwconfig? ( note that it's not only a network-manager problem for me at least )
<ysth> gah, no link to the schedule in the topic here.
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: Interesting, it seems that one of the packages that I upgraded ( looking at /var/log/dpkg.log ) was network-manager, but again, iwconfig doesn't work either
<danbh_intrepid> Jordan_U: yeah, I don't really get it either.  I can't get dhcp to work with the latest kernel, which isnt the network manager either.
 * danbh_intrepid crosses fingers
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: My problem is even stranger, going back to the last kernel ( which worked ) I still get the same problem
<danbh_intrepid> 27-2?
<Jordan_U> yup
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: Can't get dhcp to work wired or wireless?
<danbh_intrepid> damn, that sucks.  But that is what is working for me
<danbh_intrepid> Jordan_U: I don't have a wire to test on...
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: Probably isn't that dhcp isn't working but that the wireless connection isn't ( which would be what is happening to me ), can you try running iwevent while trying to connect with iwconfig?
<danbh_intrepid> Jordan_U: well, when I have tested in the past, iwconfig lists a connection, and the proper one too.  I don't quite follow what you are asking me to do
<danbh_intrepid> by the time I boot, the wireless connection is already going...   You want me to disconnect, and then reconnect?
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: iwevent should show the card attempting to connect, for me even though iwconfig gives no errors it is obviously not working because I see nothing but "scan request"s in iwevent
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: Yes, try connecting again with iwevent running
<danbh_intrepid> Jordan_U: how should I take it down?  ifdown?
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: Yes
<danbh_intrepid> Jordan_U: mk, Ill be back!
<Saiki> A6- Invalid CD detected, I'm gonna say BUG!!
<danbh_intrepid> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47985/
<danbh_intrepid> have fun ^^
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: Interesting, so you are definitely connecting to the network successfully
<Raspberry> flash seems to be broken again
<Raspberry> Installing from local file /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplayer10_install_linux_070208.tar.gz
<Raspberry> Flash Plugin installed.
<Raspberry> /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxcb-render-util.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Raspberry> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Raspberry> i'm up-to-date on my packages... and libxcb-render-util.so.0 exists
<Raspberry> if I try to copy libflashplayer.so to the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins directory manually, when I try to start a flash app in my browser it says Express Installation is not supported for this version of flash player
<Raspberry> and if I try to use adobe's installer it says that the x86_64 architecture isn't spport
<Raspberry> everything worked fine until two days ago
<Raspberry> correction, this morning
<Raspberry> so about 28hrs ago
<edgy> Hi, I need to provide my password twice when I sudo, me alone?
<Raspberry> yeah
<Raspberry> I don't have to do that
<edgy> Raspberry: sudo dpkg-reconfigure libpam-runtime would give you errors?
<Raspberry> no
<edgy> Raspberry: how did you try it that fast? ;)
<Raspberry> i'm a fast typer
<void^> Raspberry: flashplugin broke with yesterday's ia32-libs update
<Raspberry> ah ok
<Raspberry> lame
<Raspberry> :p
<Raspberry> any suggested work around?
<Raspberry> gnash doesn't work -- but it's never worked for me since 7.10
<edgy> Raspberry: I guess your bug is fixed 8 mins ago
<edgy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/271392
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 271392 in ia32-libs "Unable to install flashplugin-nonfree -- libxcb-render-util.so.0 not found" [High,Fix released]
<edgy> or is it not related to your problem?
<Raspberry> that's it
<Raspberry> but I'm up to date, so it must not be "out" yet
<Raspberry> downloading it here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/amd64/ia32-libs/2.2ubuntu12
<Raspberry> we'll see if that'll fix it
<Hobbsee> no, that won't have built yet
<Raspberry> yeah... that doesn't fix it
<Raspberry> i guess i'll have to boot windows to test my flash stuff today
<s000501> rsync-2 causes known problems in my hardy (Ubuntu 8.04) installation, upgrade to rsync-3 needed...
<s000501> is it save to just add the intrepid packages to /etc/apt/sources.list and upgrade?
<s000501> or can someone advise a better upgrade path?
<zniavre> alt+f2 update-manager -d
<s000501> I've installed the server version, so only terminal; sorry for not mentioning.
<zniavre> sudo sed -e 's/\shardy/ intrepid/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<mvo> s000501: just run "do-release-upgrade -d" in this case (server)
 * zniavre take a note of this command line 
<Hobbsee> hey mvo!
<mvo> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> mvo: have you tested an iso today?  :)
<Hobbsee> mvo: perhaps 5-a-day could be used, for this.
<mvo> Hobbsee: actually I did :)
<Hobbsee> mvo: very good!
<Hobbsee> mvo: what'd you test?
<mvo> just the live-session, then I noticed a issue in the icon display of gnome-app-install and that distrated me because I went off to fix the bug
<Hobbsee> ahh
<s000501> mvo: after executing "do-release-upgrade" -> "Checking for a new ubuntu release, current dist not found in meta-release file, No new release found"
<s000501> Or could I even better download Ubuntu-8.10-alpha-5 from cdimages.ubuntu.com and keept thís version up-to-date?
<s000501> Are there actually any safety riscs when using Ubuntu Intrepid and keeping it up-to-date in comparison to the final release scheduled for Oct-30?
<`Matir> s000501, by safety, do you mean in terms of security, or do you include stability in that?
<s000501> Security is of most concern.
<literal> for what, a server?
<Hew> s000501: If you're keeping it up-to-date, I wouldn't consider security a significant issue for a typical user. If you're thinking about installing pre-release Intrepid on a machine where security and stability is an important requirement, stick with the Hardy until release.
<s000501> It's indeed for a server.
<s000501> I would like to stick with Hardy for security/stability reasons, but rsync-3 is needed to solve known problems in earlier rsync-releases.
<s000501> And I couldn't find a backport yet.
<s000501> Is there a way to create backport yourself?
<`Matir> s000501, depends on the dependencies of rsync... lemme look real quick
<s000501> Thanks, Matir
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt be an issue
<gnomefreak> as i recall the depends will be fine for Hardy
<`Matir> s000501, looks to me that the biggest problem is that hardy ships with libc 2.7, and rsync 3.0 wants libc 2.8... but I'm not sure what change it's using (if it really is)
<gnomefreak> it does?
<gnomefreak> !info libc6 hardy
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.7-10ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 4206 kB, installed size 10436 kB
<`Matir> Depends: libacl1 (>= 2.2.11-1), libc6 (>= 2.8~20080505), libpopt0 (>= 1.14), lsb-base (>= 3.2-14), base-files (>= 4.0.1)
<gnomefreak> dont bother trying to backport it than, unless you think you can change libc6 version but for a hardy backport from devs isnt gonna happen more than likely
<gnomefreak> it doesnt fit the requirements
 * Hobbsee snorts
<Hobbsee> no, libc6 won't get backported.
<s000501> than I *should* (?) just install ubuntu-intrepid-alpha6 (or wait till Oct-30 ofcourse?)
<`Matir> I'm just wondering what change in rsync requires libc6 2.8 vs 2.7... or is it common practice for devs to mark it against the lowest version being used by the release they're building for?
<`Matir> s000501, what kind of rsync issues are you experiencing?
<s000501> I want to mirror a directory structure with a lot (I really mean a lot) of files (including hard links) which doesn't work well with rsync < 3...
<`Matir> weird... is it because of the hardlinks?  I mirror (daily) a directory with 275,000+ files
<gnomefreak> what version is in hardy?
<gnomefreak> im looking at upstream diff tm
<gnomefreak> atm
<gnomefreak> !info rsync hardy
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-6ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 256 kB, installed size 512 kB
<s000501> There indeed some known issues with hard link support in rsync < 3
<gnomefreak> i see alot of chroot issues worked out in 3.0.0 release
<gnomefreak> not hardlinks yet
<`Matir> gnomefreak, considering that the patch that fixes the hardlink issue might be portable to 2.6?
<gnomefreak> - Improved --hard-link so that more corner cases are handled correctly when combined with options such as --link-dest and/or --ignore-existing.
<gnomefreak> `Matir: its more work than is worth IMHO however i dont see that they patched anything on it atm and im really trying not to grab source and build it today
<gnomefreak> notice the above paste says nothing about bug fixes
<s000501> I meant this option: "-H, --hard-links
<s000501>     This tells rsync to look for hard-linked files in the transfer and link together the corresponding files on the receiving side. Without this option, hard-linked files in the transfer are treated as though they were separate files."
<gnomefreak> it doent look as if any of the hardlink fixes enhancements would cause libc6 bump
<s000501> -- Not available in 2.6.9 isn't it?
<`Matir> gnomefreak, yeah... If I was at home and had one of my hardy boxes I'd try to re-build the deb against it, just out of curiousity
<`Matir> s000501, according to the manpage -H/--hard-links is in 2.6.9.
<gnomefreak> s000501: http://samba.anu.edu.au/ftp/rsync/src/rsync-3.0.0-NEWS
<gnomefreak> s000501: memory useage was biggest fix with hardlink commands/option
<gnomefreak> s000501: he is right 2.6.9 does have -H
<s000501> I read about memory problems while synchronizing directories with hard links, so maybe memory usage ís the fix which makes rsync 3.0.3 working in my case: mirroring backup data created by backuppc.
<gnomefreak> s000501: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/538936
<gnomefreak> hint thats the man page
<gnomefreak> well part of it
<`Matir> s000501, to your original question, I personally would advise against running Intrepid on a production server.  Not for security reasons, but for stability reasons.  I'm not saying there ARE problems, but the number of changes going in could cause problems, IMO.
<s000501> OK, I saw, thanks.
<s000501> Matir, thanks for your advise.
<s000501> And when I install Intrepid now and do an "apt-get upgrade" after Oct-30, do I then have the same result instead of waiting for the official release?
<`Matir> An install from iso should match the same as one from continuous upgrades, if that's what you're asking.
<gnomefreak> s000501: use update-manager after release
<`Matir> I never reinstall my systems
<gnomefreak> wait your on server?
<gnomefreak> if so use dist-upgrade not upgrade
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<gnomefreak> Pici: !upgrade might have helped more
<Pici> gnomefreak: perhaps
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<s000501> So hypothetically, because I should ship my servers to various locations and want to mirror beforehand because of slower internet connection between offices, I could install Intrepid alpha-6 now and type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » frequently to keep it up-to-date?
<gnomefreak> s000501: yes but you have been warned
<s000501> ;-)
<gnomefreak> although server is safer than desktop almost always is after say a3
<s000501> I'm still considering indeed.
<gnomefreak> safer doesnt mean safe
<askand> Isnt openoffice 3 beta supposed to be in intrepid to try it out_
<`Matir> s000501, to be completely honest, all the problems I have had with Intrepid so far shouldn't be issues on a server... (almost all of mine have been X/DRI related)
<gnomefreak> askand: i dont think it was decided on. due to the time of releases are off and unless someone already has it about ready its unlikley
<gnomefreak> 2.4.1-8ubuntu1 is oo.o verison
<gnomefreak> unless it doesnt have open/office in the name than its not in Intrepid
<gnomefreak> that reminds me thanks
<gnomefreak> bug 270073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270073 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 "After installing nvidia-glx-173 it fails to use a sreen resolution higher than 800X600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270073
<`Matir> askand, it's not in, but there's a ppa for it up: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<`Matir> askand, thread about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889093
<`Matir> development was apparently somewhat slowed as Calc (the developer managing it) had to evacuate due to Hurricane Ike.
<gnomefreak> if it was approved already than it should make it in archives at some point but since the feature freeze cant just push new packages
<gnomefreak> assuming someone has time to take it over
<`Matir> Calc said he's uploading rc1 packages to the ppa soon, and has (in the past) said that even if it doesn't make it in (looks like it won't) it MIGHT be a candidate for -backports or -updates.  (I'm personally not sure of the policy differences between the two.)
<geodatman> hi, is it usefull to test in a VM ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<geodatman> so ill load it down, and do some testing :-)
<geodatman> btw is ther something like test-cases?
<gnomefreak> yes but cant recall the info on it i thought there was a channel and a website but its been a while since i looked
<gnomefreak> be back break than back to work
<generic> hi the link for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview#Download%20Alpha%206 does not work
<generic> is it due out today sometime?
<Hobbsee> generic: please see the /topic
<generic> anyone have issues with skype not picking up mic in alpha5 ?
<generic> it worked fine in hardy
<marshall> hey guys
<marshall> anybody having trouble with nvidia drivers?
<Kano> hi, why is netboot not working with netboot=nfs nfsroot=...
<Kano> with latest ubuntu snapshot
<Kano> it seems that a dhcp request is done by network-manager for the device which is used for the nfsmount
<Kano> before a manual entry was written in the interfaces
<Kano> the code seems to be still there but it does not boot...
<Kano> if somebody wants to try
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/fix/casper-terminalserver/casper-terminalserver.sh
<Kano> mount cd or loop mount iso image to /cdrom and start script
<Kano> check device setting of course
<Kano> that will prepare tftp, nfs , dns server
<Kano> it worked before...
<Kano> daily does only work in vbox..
<Pici> Daily CDs do not receive the same rigor of testing that milestone releases do.  I would check launchpad to see if this issue has been reported, if not, you may want to log a bug
<Kano> well i am  downlaoding last alpha now
<Kano> but that did not work with vbox
<Kano> the kernel patch is only in the daily
<Kano> which is required to run without noreplace-paravirt
<ikt> alpha 6 which is coming tomorrow will fix the issue with vbox kano
<Kano> ikt: well but when it does not boot via pxe it is not usefull for me
<Kano> i need pxe boot
<ikt> not sure about that
<ikt> for me I get kernel panic if I try and use vbox with alpha 5
<scawt> my centrino2 laptop wont load xorg. i hear the ubuntu sound though
<scawt> anyone know about status of the intel drivers? would building from git help?
<scawt> ive tried hardy to today's build, i get a white screen with grey blobs
<aguitel> where is the icon "network-manager" in intrepid ?
<`Matir> scawt: what video chipset?
<scawt> intel gm45
<scawt> also known as Intel GMA X4500HD, or Montevina
<`Matir> gm45?  Haven't heard of that one... I have a GM965 working fine with current intrepid...  can you get to a console via Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<scawt> yes, console works, pretty much everything works except x11 doesnt display anything
<`Matir> does /var/log/Xorg.0.log show any warnings or errors?
<scawt> i'll check
<scawt> well, from the log xorg detects my chipset just fine
<scawt> it detects my cantiga vga bios
<scawt> i see one line that says Bad V_BIOS checksum though
<scawt> but it keeps going after that
<scawt> it correctly detects my monitor resolution as 1600x900
<scawt> now ive reached the end, no errors that i can find
<scawt> i suppose this is a faulty driver then?
<scawt> i don't see any showstopper errors in that log
<scawt> is there a way that i can switch to the vesa driver so i can install from live intrepid?
<CarlFK> I tried to run "mysql wb binaries for Ubuntu 8.04" on ibex and got " error while loading shared libraries: liblua5.1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<CarlFK> how much trouble will it be to make this work?
<CarlFK> or should I just install 8.4?
<CarlFK> installing 8.4 will be way easier than building from source - one of the steps is "Additionally, you’ll need Google’s ctemplate library. So ask google for the file ctemplate-0.90.tar.gz..."
<Kano> CarlFK: install liblua5.1-0
<knitt1> hello! my xserver behaves oddly when changing the brightness of my display… mouse can still be moved and windows can be raised and lowered but i can't move windows around or type text. using ctrl-alt-f2 or any fkey to switch to a console will show the console for 1sec before switching back to tty7 (xserver) – after that everything is back to normal and i can type and move windows
<Tesla|Work> that odd
<CarlFK> Kano: thanks.  that and libzip1 = working
<knitt1> is this a known issue? or is it only me?
<knitt1> i was just testing… using the brightness applet it won't hang X
<CarlFK> knitt1: what video? (binary nvidia...)
<knitt1> nvidia 177
<Kano> CarlFK: little hint: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ can be used to find this
<knitt1> but the graphics driver shouldn't have to do anything with brightness?
<CarlFK> knitt1: maybe - but I bet it does
<knitt1> ok, i will try without prop. nvidia drivers sometime this evening
<CarlFK> hmm.. on my desktop, brightens is controlled with buttons on the display, so maybe it is a separate thing
<knitt1> yeah, that's just monitor brightness then. i have a laptop
<s0u][ight> what version of the wireless drivers is intrepid using?
<bsnider> s0u][ight, the version that comes with the 2.6.27 kernel
<s0u][ight> but it is updated all the time and when trying manually i can't compile it :|
<magentar> when will openoffice 3.0 make it in the official ubuntu repos.?
<magentar> (intrepid)
<tretle> it wont
<tretle> its past feature freeze unless its exempt
<pwnguin> we have exceptions
<tretle> cool
<pwnguin> i mean in general
<tretle> ah
<pwnguin> the freeze isn't absolute
<tretle> well i dont think open office 3 stable will be out before intrepid final
<pwnguin> i think i saw some stuff about oo.o 3 in a ppa
<pwnguin> tretle: well, ubuntu's shipped RCs before
<pwnguin> ie GIMP
<tretle> dont know then
<tretle> actually any eta on alpha 6, think the mediabuntu repos messed up my intrepid install so looking to reinstall but if alpha 6 is out soon I might wait
<mazzen> does anyone have experience with installing the new ati driver (release yesterday) on ubuntu 8.10?
<mazzen> i even tried it, but got Error!  "Build of fglrx.ko failed for: 2.6.27-3-generic (i686)" when installing the generated debs
<Bauldrick> using nvidia driver,when I log in my monitor goes black and says out of scan - heres the xorg log http://pastebin.com/m3b793f96 can anyone help?
<bsnider> mazzen, the ati drivers don't work with the xorg that intrepid uses. you'll have to wait a month
<mazzen> bsnider: the driver, which was released yesterday has an option for Ubuntu/8.10 (status: unverified)
<mazzen> and there are debs build
<mazzen> bsnider: currently i have to work with 800x600 and vesa driver on my notebook (actually 1280x800), as the free ati driver leads to black or freezy screens when gdm starts
<bsnider> mazzen, use hardy
<mazzen> bsnider: i have this problem since hardy. that's why i'm running 8.10. i hope that this issue can be fixed
<_Zeus_> i just upgraded to alpha 6, does anyone know how i can install kernel 2.6.27-2?
<_Zeus_> -3 is broken for me
<bsnider> there's an alpha 6?
<_Zeus_> we're currently testing cd images
<_Zeus_> yes
<_Zeus_> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<bsnider> what do you meant he kernel is broken?
<_Zeus_> it is... constantly beeps, throws errors on startup, doesn't work with glxz
<_Zeus_> *glx
<_Zeus_> i was using -2 before i reinstalled
<magentar> tretle, pwnguin, thanks
<_Zeus_> i guess i could go down to linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic, but i'd rather not
<magentar> i just read the release schedule and i thought it was supposed to be in the repos. already: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OOo30Schedule
<_Zeus_> man, linux-image-2.6.27-3 sucks
<LL00> today alpha6? :)
<bsnider> i didn't know there was supposed to be an alpha release today
<LL00> hum wrong day?
<LL00> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<bsnider> what does "Developer Sprint " mean? the devs all get together and run as fast as they can until they drop from fatigue?
<bsnider> _Zeus_, there's very little difference between that and hte previous .27 release
<_Zeus_> i know, but -2 worked fine
<danbh_intrepid> _Zeus_: what are you guys talking about?
<danbh_intrepid> atheros?
<_Zeus_> kernel 2.6.27-3
<danbh_intrepid> I got that, but whats failing?
<bsnider> he says it's beeping, which it does for everybody
<danbh_intrepid> I don't get it, but Im stuck on -2 atm, for wifi
<bsnider> there's not going to be any wifi difference between the two
<_Zeus_> danbh_intrepid: when i boot to -3, the system beeps like crazy
<_Zeus_> constantly
<bsnider> the drivers are mostly the same. take a look at linus's post on lkml.org when rc6 was released
<_Zeus_> i have to reboot 3-4 times to get it to boot once without beeping the entire time it's up
<_Zeus_> and glx doesn't work
<bsnider> it does that for EVERYBODY
<_Zeus_> what?
<bsnider> ignore the beeps
<_Zeus_> i can't
<_Zeus_> they continue forever
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: well, reality has kicked your idealism's butt, -3 fails, -2 works
<bsnider> the kernel beeps on boot for everybody
<_Zeus_> not just during boot
<_Zeus_> it beeps ALL THE TIME
<bsnider> blacklist the snd_pcspkr module
<bsnider> or whatever it's called
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, which driver are you using for wifi?
<_Zeus_> bsnider: well, that worked, but glx is still busted
<bsnider> i take it this is not an nvidia system
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: ath9k,   its a known problem btw, I think/hope
<danbh_intrepid> one sec
<_Zeus_> :P @ topic
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, what precisely is the matter with it?
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: it fails to get an ip address
<bsnider> more detail please, sir
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: if I knew how to get more details, I would get them
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: but so far, thats the only difference between -2 and -3.  It fails to acquire an ipaddress, and dhclient goes into sleep mode, whatever
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, what i mean is, what exactly happens?
<danbh_intrepid> bug 269711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269711 in linux "2.6.27-3 dhcp fails to obtain ip" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269711
<danbh_intrepid> thats where Im posting
<LL00> bug 123456789
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 123456789 could not be found
<LL00> :)
<danbh_intrepid> There aren't any errors that I see, but I don't really know where to look in the logs
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, that problem exactly describes the problem i have with my dwa 542 card, but it can connect to an old apple router
<bsnider> the router i need to connect to is a new d-link
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: there was one interesting line in iwevent
<danbh_intrepid> 04:10:55.366865   wlan1    Custom driver event:ASSOCINFO(ReqIEs=00054859494737010802040b160c12182432043048606cdd070050f202000100 RespIEs=010882848b0c1296182432043048606cdd180050f2020101050003a4000027a4000042435e0062322f00dd0900037f01010000ff7f)
<bsnider> but the ath5k driver on this machine causes hard lockups, so i can't use that one at all. i have to use madwifi
<danbh_intrepid> did you see the link I posted at the bottom of the page?  fixing the atheros drivers is slated for the beta
<danbh_intrepid> Im gona see if I get that custom driver event on -2
<bsnider> you mean fixing something that's wrong with network-manager?
<bsnider> network-manager isn't responsible, because the same thing happens with sicd
<bsnider> wicd i mean
<RyanPrior> Verdict on Intrepid Alpha 6: total flop. Looks exactly the same as Hardy, but with an ugly "Pirate" disk on the desktop. Are we pushing the UI freeze back a few weeks? (Please say yes.)
<RyanPrior> Not pirate. Private.
<zippert> ware are alfa 6 ?
<bsnider> RyanPrior, there's a pirate disk on the desktop?
<RyanPrior> I misspoke and corrected.
<RyanPrior> zippert: Read the topic.
<danbh_intrepid2> bsnider: its interesting.  I simply cannot configure my wireless from the terminal
<mlise> where can I download alpha6 ISO?
<danbh_intrepid2> bsnider: only nm-applet can get my wireless working
<elwood> is a pirate from monkey island?
<danbh_intrepid2> heh, and only on -2!!
<Aura-> Hello
<zippert> RyanPrior,  thanks,
<Pici> mlise: /topic
<bsnider> what about wicd?
<danbh_intrepid2> bsnider: are you asking me about wicd?  never tried it, but I can test it if you are curious...
<bsnider> danbh, yes test it
<danbh_intrepid2> mk
<Aura-> can someone help me with an obscure HAL misconfiguration?  it's detecting my joypad as a mouse, and it's making the pad unusable
<mlise> Pici: hehe.. thx
<danbh_intrepid2> bsnider: whats the package name?
<danbh_intrepid2> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<bsnider> Aura-, i think there's lots of information int he forums about problems like that, mostly because the xorg.conf file which used to contain that info has been removed now
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid2, you'll have to google it
<Aura-> bsnider: i have a default non-configured xorg.conf; and playing around with xorg.conf has only resulted in duplicate hal entries (one joypad, one mouse)
<Aura-> hal is telling xorg that it's a mouse when it's not
<bsnider> see if you can find some info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=346
<danbh_intrepid2> Aura-: I thought keyboard and mouse were removed from xorg.conf
<bsnider> they are
<bsnider> everything was removed
<danbh_intrepid2> bsnider: well, the video stuff is automated, but the keyboard and mouse configs were actually moved to a different file
<Aura-> keyboard and mouse work fine...  but the x joystick driver was updated at the same time as hal and udev
<bsnider> i know
<Aura-> something in there b0rked my pad
<bsnider> i hate it when pads get borked
<Aura-> well...  the mouse functions on the pad work (but i have a touchpad and a rodent mouse, i don't need the handicap accessibility of a padmouse)
<Aura-> but even those are half-working, and pressing any button (i have 15 of them on it) crashes X
<bsnider> what kind of device is this? 15 buttons?
<bsnider> when 14 buttons aren't enough, it's time for 15 buttons
<Aura-> lol
<ethana2> oh sweet, there's info for .iso testing
<Aura-> yeah..  but it's a PS clone pad, 15 isn't that far off, only two extras
<ethana2> i hope they include that going forward
<Aura-> the line in xorg.0.log tells me it's hal
<Aura-> it appears before any other pad configuration lines
<Aura-> (II) config/hal: Adding input device Jess Tech GGE909 PC Recoil Pad
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: well, wicd is working
<danbh_intrepid> how do I control it?
<bsnider> i don't understand the question
<danbh_intrepid> nvm
<danbh_intrepid> well, it just doesnt install an UI.  I gota install that stuff
<bsnider> there is a gui
<bsnider> launch it from applications=>internet
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: yeah, but the package doesnt install it to automatically start
<bsnider> are you able to get an ip address using it or not?
<danbh_intrepid> hehe, well, im here, so it works on -2
<danbh_intrepid> I want to test in -3 in a sec
<bsnider> well, time to try it on -3
<danbh_intrepid> here here, wicd works on -3
<bsnider> so the problem is unquestionably network-manager
<danbh_intrepid> well, I think its a combination, according to the bug report
<bsnider> you might want to add that to your bug report
<Aura-> network-manager tends to want to control all settings...
<danbh_intrepid> whats a WPA Supplicant Driver?
<Aura-> WPA supplicant is for enhanced-security connections via wifi
<bsnider> you can change that if you are having connection problems
<Aura-> networkmanager makes it easy to change wpa-supplicant settings
<Aura-> doing it through the CLI interface can be done, but it's a lot of digging with little documentation
<danbh_intrepid> well, why am I given an option of which driver?  like ndiswrapper?   I don't get it, whatever
<Aura-> ndiswrapper is a kernel-level driver
<Aura-> wpa-supplicant is a step higher than ndiswrapper/kernel
<Aura-> wpa-supplicant is optional, and doesn't work with all drivers
<danbh_intrepid> so, why would I choose ndiswrapper as my wpa-supplicant driver?
<danbh_intrepid> you know, we should just drop this, cause I have no idea what I'm talking about.  I just don't get why the option is there
<void^> wpa_supplicant needs to know how to talk to the driver
<Aura-> well, if the linux drivers don't work, ndiswrapper provides a way to use windows drivers
<void^> there used to be a number of different methods, but most modern drivers support wext
<bsnider> wext is the usual choice
<danbh_intrepid> void^: ok, that makes sense.
<Aura-> hello orangepeelbeef
<orangepeelbeef> hiya
<orangepeelbeef> i'm using kubuntu intrepid from hardy upgrade and having issues with kopete... it starts and then disappears
<Aura-> if you try starting kopete in a konsole, does it give you any error messages?
<orangepeelbeef> no
<orangepeelbeef> kopete(14889) Kopete::IdentityManager::load: Created identity  "vBzsu7PdB5"
<orangepeelbeef> kopete(14889) Kopete::AccountManager::setOnlineStatus: category:  2
<orangepeelbeef> thats it
<Aura-> it might be in your system tray?
<hateball> How can I troubleshoot libc6 failing to configure when installing on a PS3?
<ibizatunes> lo
<orangepeelbeef> i think it is my local jabber server ssl connection that is causing it to disappear
<orangepeelbeef> if it is, it's invisible aura :)
<ibizatunes> any news on alpha 6 being made avaible
<Aura-> hmmm
<Aura-> ibizatunes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791746
<Aura-> orangepeelbeef: it's possible, but i'm not too familiar with it..  i'd try moving the kopete configuration files
<mlise> ibizatunes: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ibizatunes> thanks
<elwood> it's alpha6 ready?
<Aura-> hello MiniK
<MiniK> hey :)
<orangepeelbeef> aura: would that be all the stuff in ~/.kde/share/kopete  ?
<orangepeelbeef> er .kde/share/apps/kopete i mean
<Aura-> orangepeelbeef: i believe so
<orangepeelbeef> so far everything else has been working quite well.  had a bit of issue getting it actually upgraded, had to manually run dpkg -configure -a a bunch of times
<MiniK> Whenever I try and run certain programs on Intrepid, I get this error:
<MiniK> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<orangepeelbeef> did you run dpkg --configure -a ? :)
<MiniK> I tried but I'm told I don't have superuser priveleges
<orangepeelbeef> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<orangepeelbeef> its telling you it didn't finish installing something
<Aura-> MiniK: ubuntu uses sudo for security reasons
<MiniK> Thanks to both of you!
<MiniK> It works now. :)
<orangepeelbeef> hmm, that's not the config files
<Aura-> orangepeelbeef: does dmesg or xorg.0.log say anything?
<Aura-> hello alex-weej
<alex-weej> hello?
<orangepeelbeef> oy, ya it does
<orangepeelbeef> [65412.068539] kopete[15924]: segfault at 954b000 ip b631aaf6 sp bf911788 error 6 in libc-2.8.90.so[b62a2000+158000]
<ikt> how long till alpha 6 >.>
<MiniK> Does anyone know the rough release data of Intrepid Ibex?
<MiniK> *date
<orangepeelbeef> oct 30 supposedly
<ibizatunes> 30th of next month
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<MiniK> Ah, thanks.
<orangepeelbeef> so is adept_manager  not available in intrepid?
<PolitikerNEU> it
<PolitikerNEU> is called adept
<orangepeelbeef> ah, it looks totally different..    so i see the iso images for alpha6 but when will they make the repository
<orangepeelbeef> so i can just do an upgrade or dist-upgrade
<PolitikerNEU> you can do that already - you just have to replace all "hardy" by  "intrepid" in the /etc/apt/sources.list (or do another (better) thing, which I have forgotten), make an sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PolitikerNEU> but the "normal" "you can update your distribution"-button will become acitvated as soon as the final is out
<zniavre> sudo sed -e 's/\shardy/ intrepid/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<MiniK> Will I need to use that code for the sources.list.distUpgrade?
<zniavre> it will change your sourcelist if graphical tool does not work
<MiniK> Anybody know where I can obtain the Wireless 3COM OfficeConnect 3CRUSB20075 drivers?
<DanaG> Hmm, one thing that'll help: look at the card itself, to see if you can tell what chip it uses.
<DanaG> Or look in dmesg, for things like messages about b43 firmware, or such.
<MiniK> I honestly wouldn't know what to look for on the device itself
<DanaG> You'd look for the wifi chip... for example, it may be ralink, or broadcom, or Atheros, or any number of things.
<DanaG> Argh... why can't I seek through mp3 files?
<MiniK> In what way?
<DanaG> Even local files act like streamed files... you can't drag the progress bar anywhere.
<DanaG> But it only happens with SOME mp3 files.
<MiniK> What player are you using?
<MiniK> Anybody know anything about installing Apache and PHP to do some web developing?
<jlc> MiniK: google LAMP ubuntu
<jlc> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Install_a_LAMP_server_on_a_Desktop
<MiniK> Would it be physically safe for my desktop?
<jlc> physically?
<jlc> I don't think php and apache will pick up your desktop and throw it around no.
<MiniK> I mean, would people be able to access my files?
<jlc> ;)
<jlc> well, that could always be a possibility
<MiniK> I've used WAMP back when I used Windows and occasionally, people could access my C:/wamp/www/ with my IP
<MiniK> But my firewall generally blocked that
<jlc> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<jlc> also that
<jlc> cracking your box is always a possibility, the more services you open up, the more risk you take, however, not having things like that also mean you cant work... :)
<jlc> so you just have to keep an eye on things
<jlc> System-->Administration-->Synaptic Package Manager-->
<jlc> Edit-->Mark Packages by Task-->LAMP server -->Apply
<jlc> that is the easiest method
<ikt> lmao jlc
<ikt> in response to physically :>
<jlc> :P
<Blinkiz> Trying to install intrepid alpha 6 but the live cd is failing. I think it fails when it tries to start x window. I just get a normal prompt. Am using 64 bit intrepid desktop iso. I have a AMD Phenom x4 9950 with SB750 chipset and integrated AMD hd3300 graphic card
<Blinkiz> How can I manually try to start x? Is it just "startx"? Well, that does not work. Get fatal server error: no screen found
<jlc> what else is in the error?
<jlc> what kind of video card do you have
<mazzen> do you use the radeon driver?
<jlc> you could try switching the driver to vesa in xorg.conf
<Blinkiz> (EE) No devices detected.
<Blinkiz> Connetion refused (errno 11): unable to connect to x server
<jlc> under "Device" change Driver to "vesa"
<jlc> give that a try
<Blinkiz> oki
<jlc> what kind of card do you have
<Blinkiz> amd hd3300
<Blinkiz> jlc: Well, the live cd does not have a line with the word "Driver"
<jlc> any section for Device?
<Blinkiz> jlc: Yeah, only line in that section is "Identifier     Configured Video Device"
<jlc> under that try and add
<jlc> Driver      "vesa"
<Blinkiz> jlc: Okay, that did work.
<jlc> cool
<Blinkiz> jlc: So the default live cd (alpha 6) does not support amd hd3300 card?
<jlc> I'm going to guess yes
<jlc> i think its between the driver and xserver
<jlc> X org 7.4 and ati/amd dont work yet afaik
<jlc> fedora 9 users had to install X from Fedora 8 to get 3D drivers, not sure how ubuntu will do it
<Blinkiz> oki
<DanaG> Wait, are the 3-series cards not supported by radeonhd?
<Blinkiz> DanaG: hd3300 is a new card released this month if that makes any difference...
<ikt> ms seinfeld ad canned =o
<ikt> mt
<orangepeelbeef> anyone get nxclient working?  i can connect but the screen never shows anything
<orangepeelbeef> maybe i'm just having screen refresh issues in general..
<_Zeus_> in a6?  i'm getting them too
<_Zeus_> the screen flashes weirdlyt
<tretle> is the iso up?
<MiniK> I have the source files for a program but how do I install it?
<tretle> where can I find daily builds?
<_Zeus_> MiniK: wrong channel
<orangepeelbeef> _zeus_ i'm running a5, but ya
<_Zeus_> but i'll tell you anyway; ./configure, make, sudo make install
<_Zeus_> orangepeelbeef: are you using kernel -3 or -2?
<MiniK> bash: ./configure,: No such file or directory
<_Zeus_> no ,
<_Zeus_> just ./configure
<Blinkiz> So, what drivers should I use for my AMD hd3300 card? I believe it exist three different drivers? Two open source and one closed. What to use?
<MiniK> I still get the same message
<orangepeelbeef> _Zeus_:  2.6.27-3-generic
<_Zeus_> orangepeelbeef: yeah, i use that, it's messed up
<_Zeus_> i used to use -2 before i updated to a6
<_Zeus_> i couldn't keep it
<orangepeelbeef> the other strange thing, is it merged my 2 displays into one big display
<orangepeelbeef> can't seem to find anywhere to break it apart
<orangepeelbeef> or set my background for that matter lol
<_Zeus_> yeah, i tried to reinstall -2, but i can't
<_Zeus_> i can't really install any other kernel
<arooni-mobile> buying a computer from dell.  which one of these is well supported in ubuntu, and provides dual monitor support?  ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO 128MB || ATI Radeon HD3650 256MB ||  Radeon ATI HD 2600 XT 256MB
<danbh_intrepid> arooni-mobile: dont spam please
<arooni-mobile> sorry
<arooni-mobile> i'm just really frustrated ive spent 4 days building a system that ditn work
<danbh_intrepid> have you looked at the fsf website?
<arooni-mobile> fsf?
<danbh_intrepid> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<danbh_intrepid> its in other resources
<arooni-mobile> danbh_intrepid, that doesnt list info for next version of ubuntu
<danbh_intrepid> that what?
<Blinkiz> I have the latest radeonhd drivers now installed. How can I force my X to use them? Something with "Driver  radeonhd" in xorg.conf?
<orangepeelbeef> anyone use nxclient ?   i can't seem to get it to display anything after connection
<_Zeus_> Blinkiz: i would try Driver     "ati"
<Blinkiz> _Zeus_: Am using "radeonhd" at the moment. What is "ati" for type?
<RAOF> 'ati' is an alias for 'radeon'
<Blinkiz> RAOF: soo, what is radeon? What driver is that? :)
<HUNTER_byte> Is it normal that there is no kdiff3 in the repository for this stage of the development? I just couldn't find any information where it has gone and was wondering when I should expect to appear again.
<Blinkiz> RAOF: something that can do 3D? "radeonhd" working fine for me with ubuntu intrepid alpha 6
<brainsonfire> hello, im not sure im in the right place... ive upgraded to intrepid yesterday and im having a problem with the x server
<RAOF> Blinkiz: No.  There exists no driver that will do 3d on your card and supports Xserver 1.5.
<brainsonfire> it always uses xorg.conf.failsafe i have no idea why
<brainsonfire> can anyone help me?
<arooni-mobile> i've gotten: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) when i tried to hook up ubuntu 8.04 with nvidia geforce 8600gts.  i tried: swapping out mobo (to intel p43 chipset), using envyng, downloading and compiling drivers from nvidia (compiled but same error), using the restricted modules for ubuntu (nvida-glx-new)... and everything results in same error.  what am i doing wrong, what can i do?
<brainsonfire> me brainsonfire
<arooni-mobile> does this card work in next version of ubuntu?
<Blinkiz> RAOF: Thanks for clearing that out. I have come to the same conclusion myself. Its no big deal for me :)
<brainsonfire> Xorg.0.log says Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
<brainsonfire> can anyone please tell my why that is?
<brainsonfire> ive installed nvidia-glx-177 and rebooted, but no matter what i do it always runs in low graphics mode using xorg.conf.failsafe
<HUNTER_byte> brainsonfire: try menu "system->administration->NVIDIA X server"
<brainsonfire> i dont have that
<brainsonfire> i had nvidia-settings, but that told me i didnt have any nvidia drivers
<brainsonfire> i just dont understand why x uses xorg.conf.failsafe and not xorg.conf
<HUNTER_byte> brainsonfire: Are you using GNOME or KDE?
<brainsonfire> gnome
<brainsonfire> i tried deleting/replacing xorg.conf.failsafe
<HUNTER_byte> brainsonfire: In this case I have no idea. It just works for me.
<DanaG> Stupid Failsafe-X.
<DanaG> Look at xorg.0.log.old
<brainsonfire> it looks the same too me
<brainsonfire> "using xorg.conf.failsafe"
<brainsonfire> :(
<brainsonfire> is there a way i find out whats causing it to use failsafe ?
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-19
<solomeh> I have a MacBook and when I boot up it freezes halfway through the orange bar
<solomeh> I have to hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to see some text messages, no explicit error though
<solomeh> But it still won't continue booting.
<solomeh> I have to hit Fn + Ctrl + Alt + Command + Backspace
<solomeh> Or some smaller combination of those keys
<solomeh> then it continues booting fine (without the usplash screen though)
<eklof> Hi. is alpha 6 released ?
<telexicon_> i guess not v_v
<eklof> ok
<eklof> alpha 6 seems to be out
<eklof> it's on the dl page at least
<generic> christ
<generic> i pasted the link to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso.torrent in 'ubuntu
<generic> and i get banned
<generic> that chan is going to shite
<blayde_> ha ha - you're Jack_Sparrow?
<generic> no he banned me
<blayde_> ya they're kinda super peeved over there
<generic> because i announced that it was released?
<generic> well he can go and sh**e
<blayde_> it would seem that way - i think it's the links they get mad about
<generic> blayde_, coming up to new releases and on release day, torrent links are handy
<blayde_> you should have been in the release_party channel when hardy came out
<generic> saves on  bandwidth, and also spreading the word
<blayde_> people were getting banned left and right
<generic> blayde_, been there
<jrib> generic, blayde_: it's offtopic in #ubuntu first of all.  Your current discussion isn't appropriate at all now either.
<blayde_> ya i always seed the lastest alpha but i just wait til my bittorrent client is yelling at me
<generic> yup thanks jrib
<blayde_> and i
<blayde_> 'll be quiet now
<brainsonfire> its called dickfear ;)
<brainsonfire> but anyway, i have a question i wonder if any od you can help me
<generic> shhh no talking !
<generic> :P
<blayde_> ha ha - i say fire away!
<Hobbsee> blayde_: what makes you think a whole lot of often new users would be suitable in downloading, and using, a development release of ubuntu, which may eat your hard drive?
<brainsonfire> since upgrading to ibex alpha 5 yesterday xorg uses xorg.conf.failsafe for some reason, i have no idea why :(
<brainsonfire> i also cant Ctrl+Alt+F5 to restart gdm,   all i see is a blinking cursor
<brainsonfire> anyone have any idea how i can find out why xorg is using failsafe ?
<brainsonfire> sorry, my line dropped
<blayde_> Hobbsee: umm... i didn't post the link...
<brainsonfire> anyone have any idea what could cause xorg to use xorg.conf.failsafe?
<Hobbsee> blayde_: as for -release-party, those images occasionally do get changed, before the released mail is sent out, if something major is discovered late - and you wouldn't want everyone downloading the wrong thing, do you?
<Hobbsee> blayde_: oh, my error.  the first was for generic
<blayde_> Hobbsee: and i didn't really post any links in the release party either - that's why i saw everyone getting banned
<Hobbsee> blayde_: right.  just giving you the reasoning for why :)
<Hobbsee> besides, i thought we mostly removed this time, not banned.
<blayde_> ya i don't really know what the policy is... and i hate to say it but i have no idea what to do for you, brainsonfire
<CarlFK> brainsonfire: yeah, hang on
<brainsonfire> :(
<CarlFK> brainsonfire: in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf  # out ### FailsafeXServer=/etc/gdm/failsafeXServer
<CarlFK> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart - it should give you a text error with the option to view the log
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Intrepid Ibex Alpha 6 Released | Ibex is still alpha software, and may break your system
<Hobbsee> hm, that had no response.
<solomeh> I have a MacBook and when I boot up it freezes halfway through the orange bar...  I have to hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to see some text messages, no explicit error though
<solomeh> But it still won't continue booting.  I have to hit Fn + Ctrl + Alt + Command + Backspace   then it continues booting fine (without the usplash screen though)
<chowmeined> oh nice
<chowmeined> it got releasedah
<eeejay> will f-spot 0.5.0 make into intrepid, or is the freeze solid?
<generic> i hate f-spot
<eeejay> generic: i am sorry to hear that
<x1250> Does changing brightness and contrast work for anyone in totem? Changing their values in here does nothing :(
<chowmeined> hmm
<chowmeined> im no longer able to adjust the brightness on my laptop's LCD
<J_Smirnoff> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<CarlFK> J_Smirnoff: what?
<CarlFK> yeah.
<Hobbsee> that's an op doing that, too...
<outbri> what *is* the op command for?
<Pici> Emergencies.
<CarlFK> outbri: spammers, bad language, trolls...
<Hobbsee> outbri: people spamming teh channel / breaking the rules / etc.
<CarlFK> ﻿﻿breaking the rules <- right answer :)
<outbri> so if anyone is breaking the rules you can enter that command? so it's just to get the attention of the mods to kick the person out?
<Hobbsee> outbri: pretty much.
<outbri> ok
<Hobbsee> outbri: although you may well get kicked out if you use it, and it wasn't someone breaking the rules :)
<outbri> so I saw
<CarlFK> Hobbsee: I am sure there is a rule about crying wolf :)
<Hobbsee> CarlFK: yeah ;)
<Hobbsee> (dealing in pm)
<CarlFK> leme guess, it was an accident...
<DanaG> Odd... Flash just crashed in the MIDDLE of a video.
<Hobbsee> CarlFK: no, he wanted to know who the ops were in here.  *eyeroll*
<Pici> I think we should keep discussion in this channel ontopic...
<DanaG> Here's an idea for a command that'll tell who are ops: insert spaces between characters.
<DanaG> S o ,   t h i n g s   w o u l d   l o o k   l i k e   t h i s .
<Hobbsee> Pici: teach your ops how to use chanserv, please :)
<DanaG> Heh, 1.0GB disk; total storage: 936MB.
<DanaG> Mmm, 50% CPU usage from ntfs-3g, at the moment.
<yaser> Hi, why can it be that, my Mobility ATI HD400(well recognized by Restricted Driver Manager) in Hardy, and perfectly recognized in "lspci" list(in Intrepid), now is not listed in Driver Manager?
<yaser> lshw says something as "unclaimed", is that a kernel problem?
<yaser> is very paradojic as fglrinfo, says there is Direct Rendering
<yaser> please any idea about
<CarlFK> yaser: did you file a bug report?
<RAOF> yaser: I presume that's a Mobility HD 4000, not 400
<RAOF> ?
<RAOF> If so, the answer is likely to be "ATI doesn't support our Xserver yet".
<yaser> Carlk, I have never made one
<yaser> RAOF: your right its 4000
<RAOF> And the reason why you're getting "direct rendering: yes" is because mesa's software rasteriser now supports direct rendering.
<yaser> RAOF: umm, but it doesnt imply visual effects, isnt?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> "direct rendering: yes" has _never_ been equivalent to "you have 3d acceleration".
<RAOF> It's just been a reasonable rule-of-thumb.
<yaser> RAOF: umm, I see, and do you think that will be fixed by release time, as it is with Hardy?
<RAOF> Hopefully, yes.  But we're at the mercy of ATi providing a new driver.
<RAOF> (So you're in the same boat as the poor nvidia users with geforce4s or lower)
<yaser> RAOF: isnt there something as a backport, so that new kernel can at least recognize the card, even when there is no driver then to use it properly?
<RAOF> yaser: No.
<RAOF> A backport would imply that it's working somewhere.  It isn't.
<RAOF> There's no later version in which it's working :)
<LL00> about configure files update, which letter for append both files?
<yaser> RAOF: ok, you have very helpful, so your recomendation is that there is no sense in filling a bug report on this, isnt?
<arooni> if i want intrepid, which build should i get?
<arooni> nightly?
<arooni> tribe?
<CarlFK> arooni: I like daily
<RAOF> yaser: Yes.  there's not much point in filing a bug.
<yaser> RAOF: thanks again
<Hobbsee> arooni: alpha 6 has beenr eleased today, so probably go for that..
<outbri> so the different alpha releases have names?
<RAOF> outbri: Not anymore, sadly.  We stopped that tradition with Hardy.
<x1250> Does changing brightness and contrast work for anyone in totem? Changing their values in here does nothing :(
<PRGUY85> hey anyone tested alpha 6?
<outbri> RAOF: so what are the different build names for?
<RAOF> outbri: What different build names?
<RAOF> x1250: Does your Xv adapter have working brightness and contrast knobs?  IIRC, few do.
<outbri> ROAF: just above, these arooni: nightly? arooni: tribe?  CarlFK: arooni: I like daily
<yaser> PRGUY85: im using it right now
<x1250> RAOF, no idea, but brightness and contrast works with vlc, xgamma, and with the Fn + Arrows keys. I guess it should work in totem too, but it doesn't.
<PRGUY85> yaser: any noticeable changes?
<PRGUY85> yaser: Im downloading it right now to test it on virtualbox
<RAOF> outbri: "Tribe" was from... Gutsy.
<outbri> RAOF: oh, hmm.
 * mneptok watches Alpha 6 torrent to the office NFS share
 * ethana2 is torrenting it also
<SteveMartin> is it safe?
<RAOF> For some values of 'safe', probably.
<RAOF> It's unlikely to accidentally format your harddrive.
<CarlFK> i doubt any puppies will die
<RAOF> Right.  But it's by no means guaranteed that an upgrade won't break stuff you depend on.
<SteveMartin> it is a reference to a Steve Martin movie..."is it safe?"
<mneptok> that sounds more like a reference to "Marathon Man"
<SteveMartin> damn you're right
<DustinHoffman> ok better ;)
<DustinHoffman> I should read up on Ibex. Last time I upgraded cuz of PulseAudio (still having porblems). I wonder what is the selling point this time around
<jason_> does anyone know how to get an intel X4500 video card working in Intrepid?
<dmoerner> it is supported in xorg 7.4 out of the box, i believe
<DBO> well
<DBO> it crashes dmoerner
<DBO> i just get a blacklit black screen =/
<DBO> complete computer lockup
<dmoerner> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_x4500hd&num=1
<dmoerner> hmm that seems to disagree with you
<dmoerner> at least for them
<dmoerner> file a bug i guess
<DBO> there is a bug filed
<DBO> its being mostly ignored
<dmoerner> #?
<DBO> erm, i find again
<DBO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/265119
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 265119 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "intel 2.4 / X4500 black screen crash" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dmoerner> DBO: its fixed in upstream
<dmoerner> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17507
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 17507 in Driver/intel "[GM45] intel driver 2.4.2 freezes xorg" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<DBO> dmoerner, yeah, but upstream fix does not mean it works in Ubuntu
 * Killeroid is away: I'm busy
 * Killeroid is back (gone 00:00:04)
<RAOF> !away > Killeroid
<ubottu> Killeroid, please see my private message
<Killeroid> RAOF: was a mistake, i mistakenly hit ctrl A and it set me away
<`Matir> is fglrx causing problems on upgrade to intrepid for anyone?
<DanaG> RAOF: oh yeah, the new PulseAudio fixes the CPU-devouring pausing.
<DanaG> I'm still getting lots of droputs, though.
<tuxxy__> hey anyone got a link for todays Ibex build
<DanaG> The dropouts go away if I enable hpet=force... but then I get random hard-lockups.
<RAOF> `Matir: Yes; for everyone.  fglrx doesn't work on Intrepid's xserver (unless the recent fglrx upload fixed that).
<jrib> tuxxy__: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/
<`Matir> RAOF, k, ty
<tuxxy__> ok just checkin i had the correct one
<DanaG> grr, da ng   dropo uts   are ra     ther ann        oying.
<DanaG> =þ
<LL00> next release is beta? beta = RC?
<RAOF> No, the release candidate is RC :)
<LL00> I mean after alpha6
<dmoerner> beta, then rc
<LL00> so 2 more releases before the stable one?
<tuxxy__> erm the AMD ISO seems to think I havnt got a 64-bit system
<tuxxy__> through vitualbx
<DanaG> You have to define the guest as 64-bit, I'd imagine.
<RAOF> Do you actually have an x86-64 virtualbox environment?  I didn't think virtualbox supported 64bit guests.
<DanaG> Take a look -- it's been updated recently.
<DanaG> er, upgraded.
<tuxxy__> yes they do with the 2.0 update
<tuxxy__> well supposedly, tis not supporting this is it heh
<Hew> tuxxy__: I reported that bug already and it's been fixed, you need the *ubuntu2 version of virtualbox-ose
<tuxxy__> hmmm
<Hew> tuxxy__: Actually, I just tested and the problem still exists. I'll reopen the bug.
<tuxxy__> yes thinky uo should, it thinks I have ai686 cpu here heh
<tuxxy__> also can you link me
<Hew> tuxxy__: bug 271651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271651 in virtualbox-ose "64-bit guest doesn't work" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271651
<Hew> tuxxy__: Please verify you're running the latest version and confirm the report :-)
<arooni> folks! how well do nvidia cards work in intrepid daily?
<RAOF> Yes*
<RAOF> (*) Geforce4 cards or below need not apply.
<DanaG> grrr.... nvidia.
<arooni> should my /home partition be primary or logical
<arooni> how about the chipset p43 from intel
<dmoerner> arooni: i have that it works fine
<arooni> yay
<arooni> god i hope my nvidia geforce 8600gts works with intrepid
<arooni> and p43 chipset;
<arooni> well find out
<arooni> how do i go from intrepid beta..... to the released intrepid?
<RAOF> arooni: By successive clicks of the "Update" button.
<arooni> ha
<_Zeus_> arooni: it's impossible, it's not out yet :P
<arooni> um:  i'm still seeing> "low graphics mode"  ... in /var/log/Xorg.log.0 ... i see: EE Failed to initalize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found).... i downloaded restricted drivers for it....
<arooni> p43;  8600gts ideas?
<DanaG> Argh, now stupid Flash is crashing in the MIDDLE of videos.
<yao_ziyuan1> is it safe to upgrade from 8.04 to intrepid alpha 6 and how?
<RAOF> Safe?  No.  How?  It's on the release notes (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview)
<arooni> how do i get the linux headers for daily build of ubuntu intrepid
<arooni> linux-generic is installed
<RAOF> Install the linux-headers package?
<arooni> its a virtual package that can be one of a couple packages
<arooni> i'm not sure which to install
<RAOF> linux-headers-generic.
<arooni> its already installed
<RAOF> Then you've got them.
<arooni> nvidia wont compile the drivers because of /asm/semaphore.h no such file or directory
<RAOF> How are you getting the nvidia drivers?
<arooni> i downloaded the package from their website
<RAOF> Won't work.
<arooni> restricted driver doesnt work
<arooni> says that it failed to init glx extension
<RAOF> So, you'd want to pastebin your xorg.conf and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<arooni> ok coming right up!@
<arooni> RAOF, http://pastebin.com/f6e2a87f (xorg log) and http://pastebin.com/f702646ff
<RAOF> Hm.  Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<arooni> RAOF, yessir; coming right up
<arooni> RAOF, http://pastebinit.com/f5a8e90e5
<RAOF> Broken link.
<arooni> sorry one sec
<arooni> RAOF, http://pastebin.com/f5a8e90e5
<RAOF> arooni: Awesome!  I suggest reading that log file you posted :)
<RAOF> Lines 169 onward.
<arooni> thats the most descriptive error message i've EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_Zeus_> wow
<_Zeus_> that is incredibly helpful :D
<arooni> isnt that a ridiculous error message?
 * arooni hugs RAOF 
<arooni> probably cuz i never read docs
<_Zeus_> yeah, that's insane
<arooni> THATS what that damn connector was for
<arooni> and now it works
<arooni> wow
 * arooni hugs RAOF 
<supertones> my flash has an issue with crashing a lot and and flickering video i know i know i see that there is a bug report on it i was just wondering if anyone could update me on how that is going?
<Hew> supertones: From memory, the next step is to update to Flash 10 RC since the beta has issues
<supertones> is that a suggestion for me or something ubuntu plans to do?
<Hew> supertones: Flash problems are a well known issue, so I'm sure the devs are doing everything they can (as far as non-free software goes).
<Hew> supertones: Something ubuntu plans to do
<supertones> do you know if the 64bit is the issue?
<Hew> supertones: I also know that gnash is planned to update to 0.8.4 which I'm watching with interest.
<davidw89> hi guys
<davidw89> is it possible to install a backup version of intrepid ibex without touching hardy?
<Hew> supertones: 64-bit is handled by nspluginwrapper, which has a few bugs atm, but I don't think you'll see anything magically improve on 32-bit
<RAOF> davidw89: Yes, certainly.  On a separate partition.
<supertones> davidw89: you could also use something like virtualbox
<Hew> davidw89: What do you mean by "backup version"? You will need to install it on a new partition, separate from Hardy
<davidw89> Hi there.
<davidw89> BUt that will over-write the GRUB
<davidw89> and then iam screwed ; (
<Hew> davidw89: No you're not, you can adjust it once you've finished installing.
<davidw89> Yeah how do you run 2 or more Distros?
<davidw89> got a link?
<Hew> davidw89: You can always run it in a VM (like virtualbox-ose) if you really want to keep it separate.
<supertones> the install should find both installations
<Hew> davidw89: I don't have a link other than google.com, but adjusting menu.lst and making sure the kernels are in the right place always works for me.
<davidw89> yeah virtualbox sounds good
<davidw89> what are you're setup?
<supertones> my hdd blew up so i said what the hell and installed intrepid on a spare one ;-)
<davidw89> who where do i download it?
<davidw89> cant find it on the main site
<davidw89> oh and freedom day tmmr
<brandonmpace> Hey I just wanted to know if 8.10 is going to be a lot better that 8.04
<brandonmpace> than*
<SwedeMike> brandonmpace: better in what aspect?
<SwedeMike> it'll support newer hardware, so that's definitely better.
<brandonmpace> maybe looks, features
<brandonmpace> Is the artwork for 8.10 final right now?
<jason> intrepid suspend sucks, s2ram seems to work however.  How can I make it use that?
<zniavre> !network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<alksldkjfkasld> for production machines that we write code on day and day out.... is intrepid alpha a BAD move?
<alksldkjfkasld> not production servers;  but workstations
<mazzen> is there a good reason to upgrade?
<mazzen> my ati card doesn't work anymore (we have to wait for ati driver, which fits the new kernel/XServer) and unfortunately the free driver doesn't work also
<mazzen> (for me, it seems that other people have no problem with the free driver)
<mazzen> so, i wouldn't upgrade
<Hew> alksldkjfkasld: If stability is a requirement, stick with Hardy for now, until Intrepid is released.
<alksldkjfkasld> Hew, when is it realeaseed
<alksldkjfkasld> oct 30?
<Hew> alksldkjfkasld: yes
<Hew> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Hew> mazzen: Intrepid contains a lot of new stuff, so a good reason to upgrade would be if you want a sneek peak or want to help with testing. If you know you are going to have graphics issues at this stage, perhaps it's best to hold off for now.
<mazzen> Hew: you are right. but if you have productive work stations, which have to run fine, as you do programming, i wouldn't upgrade. you? i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 alpha6 for some reason (didn't shut down proper, ...) and everything worked fine. after the first updat was my X broken :-/.
<mazzen> that's the reason i updated so early to 8.10. i hope(d) that it's possible to fix that issue. but as i posted my xorg.conf and xorg.0.log in #xorg and none had an idea...
<Hew> mazzen: Exactly. The standard warnings apply when installing alpha/prerelease software. If the machine in question is needed for something important, you should stick with Hardy.
<Hew> mazzen: If you're comfortable with installing Intrepid just to give it a go then that's fine, as long as you are prepared for breakage and the possibility that you might have to revert back to Hardy.
<mazzen> i have no problems with unstable and broken things... as long as it's possible to fix them :-)
<mazzen> and if i can help to fix them - even better :)
<Hew> mazzen: Personally, I don't have any 'critical' tasks I need to perform on my machine, so I run Intrepid and have been helping with testing since Alpha 1. In a worst-case scenario I can always use a LiveCD temporarily, or install the stable version again.
<Hew> mazzen: Yep, if you enjoy running the latest version of everything and have little need for stability, then the Intrepid alphas may be for you :-)
<mazzen> Hew: hm... i'm afraid that's not possible at all. evolution changed the mail database, didn't?
<mazzen> Hew: *no* :) i need a stable OS. but it has to work :)
<Hew> mazzen: Sounds like you're wanting something that doesn't exist. Hardy is probably best for you, and if you experience any bugs, seek support.
<Hew> mazzen: I don't use evolution so I'm not sure.
<vega--> what's this new landscape-* stuff and do i need to care about it as a normal desktop user?
<vega--> during upgrade i get: landscape-client is not configured, please run landscape-config.
<mazzen> Hew: ? no, no. i guess we're meaning the same, but don't get us. i want that my ati card works in 8.10. and that's why i upgraded so early, so i can make reports and make testing. in general i don't want to use an unstable (testing) OS for productive use
<vega--> and then it wants to start some daemon at startup
<Hew> mazzen: You could run Hardy and Intrepid on two separate partitions, that way you get the best of both worlds
<Hew> vega--: I'm not sure, I just removed it.
<mvo> vega--: its not very interessting for desktop users/single machines, its safe to remove
<o0Chris0o> is Intreped only coming with kde 4.1 not 3.5?
<zzillezz> jockey-kde crashes on every boot in alpha6 is that right?
<user_> hi, i have virtualbox 1.6.6 with guest additions installed, but intrepid still offers only 800x600 screen resolution.
<Harry2o> Hi - I have 8.10 intrepid alpha5 installed, no problems so far. As of this morning I get "failed to fetch" on apt-get update because of "Hash Sum mismatch". Is there anything like this known?
<mvo> Harry2o: are you behind a proxy? what mirror do you use?
<Harry2o> no proxy here, internet works just fine. http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  , universe, multiverse, those three URLs get Hash Sum mismatch. It worked ~15h ago. Maybe sth about Alpha6? I _could_ rm files from /var/lib/apt/lists ....
<Harry2o> hmm, removing the appropriate files from /var/lib/apt/lists helped .... but I still don't know the reason why it all started to fail
<void^> happens every now and then
<glance> hellu.
<glance> i have some strage problems with nm-applet.
<glance> it works but its invisible in the system-tray.
<glance> i can find it and click on it but its like 2x2 pixels in size.
<glance> almost imposible to hit.
<glance> anyone got a clue whats br0ken?
<Blinkiz> Need help to understand launchpad ppa's. I have added a repository from a private on over at launchpad.net. But when I run update, it's ignoring this line. Why?
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: see #launcchpad
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> see #launchpad
<gnomefreak> oh wait a minute
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: ignore as in ign?
<gnomefreak> or doesnt get posted at all
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: yes, as in ign
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: please pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: most of time ign means nothing for final output
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: A pastebin will not show much. I have three launchpad repositories. Two work and one don't
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: it will show me enough
<gnomefreak> if 3 it should show 3
<ratpoison> hello! Does anybody know which Open Office version will be on 8.10 ?
<dns53> 3 i think, even if it's still beta
<ratpoison> nice
<ratpoison> thnx
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48276
<gnomefreak> dns53: it will be released end of this month early next month but the person working on it had to leave home due to hurricane but it should get in. the PPA has it for now
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: So what do you think my problem is?
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release [27.6kB]
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: Get:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release [27.6kB]
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: Get:3 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release [27.6kB]
<gnomefreak> and your problem is?
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: That its not downloading from my third repository on launchpad
<gnomefreak> the above was 1 ign than look at bottom for the 3 of them again
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: i would make sure your versionign is correct. but first check with apt-cche policy packagenamefromPPA
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: BTW comment out backport repos
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48278
<gnomefreak> b;apt-cache policy packagenameinPPA
<gnomefreak> or damnit
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: give me pacckage name from your PPA that is not working
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pixmr6.png
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: give me the name of a package that you have in the PPA that you think is not working
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive . Its the package name "vnc" am after
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: in terminal type apt-cache policy vlc
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: pastebin the result
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: also pastebin your sources.list
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: never mind
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: http://blinkiz.pastebin.com/d7ebe8b8e
<gnomefreak> i checked it
<Blinkiz> vlc
<Blinkiz> oh
<gnomefreak> give me sources.list file
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: Sure, w8
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: i have a feeling its caused by the sources.list.d
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: you added the repos by using system>admin>sources
<gnomefreak> right?
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: yep
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: add them by hand into /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: here is sources.list: http://blinkiz.pastebin.com/d2a6b8900
<gnomefreak> wait
<Blinkiz> :-P
<gnomefreak> is yours the only one that being hit?
<gnomefreak> you can get packages from other 2?
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: Yes, I think so anyway. I can browse with synaptic on two repositories from launchpad.
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: cd into /etc/apt/
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: than ls
<gnomefreak> do you see sources.list.d
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: Yes, its a directory that is empty
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: removeit
<gnomefreak> remove it
<gnomefreak> or rename
<gnomefreak> than save and run update command
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: Well, no change
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: ok than see if #launchpad can help you
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: Does it not exist any "verbose" mode or log file from apt-get ?
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: never mind
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: they are for hardy
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: look at your PPA
<gnomefreak> you have interpid sources in sources.list
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: in changelog instead of hardy target use intrepid and rebuild and re push
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: You are nice anyway for trying to solve this issue for me :)
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: i soulved it already
<gnomefreak> solved
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: rebuild for intrepid
<Blinkiz> what?
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: look at your PPA
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: vlc and wine are only built for hardy
<Blinkiz> Oh
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: hint you have intrepid PPA in sources.list
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: So that explains why is was working in hardy for me
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: How did you found out the solution? Curious.. I want to learn :)
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: looking at you sources.list and your PPA
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271367
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 271367 in linux "Intrepid and Kernel 2.6.27: MSI Digivox mini II (V3.0) false-detected as Keyboard [Afatech DVB-T 2]" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> your PPA says hardy on the right and your sources.list you used intrepid sources
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: So yoy looked in http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/Packages ?
<cypherdelic> How can i provide further informations?
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: https://edge.launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: see #ubuntu-bugs
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: Aha! now I see it
<gnomefreak> or ask on bug
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: :)
<Blinkiz> gnomefreak: okay, that was easy... hehe... Thanks for helping me gnomefreak. It was.. eehh... fun!
<gnomefreak> Blinkiz: np
<stephantom> hey there. I've just upgraded a testing machine to intrepid, and the new kernel won't boot. normally there would be something useful in the logs that would tell me what's wrong. but I can't find anything. it just... stops. have a look, please: http://nopaste.biz/51874
<Cheery> ok... so this is the next version? how will I get my hands onto it?
<stephantom> it'll be released in a final version on october 30th
<stephantom> or you can be brave (and risk breaking your system) by upgrading now to a development release. which is not recommended at all.
<Cheery> october 30th, but that's not far away
<stephantom> nope, it isn't
<stephantom> you can check out the schedule here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Cheery> since the dev channel is quiet, I echo one of my question here:
<Cheery> I've noticed bunch of new software and such in ubuntu, which makes me concern. Don't you fear you will introduce bunch of legacy behind you and eventually get dragged down by it?
<stephantom> cruft is removed on a regular basis. there are also plans for an extra application that should remove leftover applications.
<Cheery> of course, if it all goes well, I'd never need to touch xorg.conf anymore for instance.
<stephantom> bulletproof xorg was introduced in hardy already. if you'd remove your xorg.conf now xorg should still be able to start properly. of course that mechanism gets improved as time goes by.
<Cheery> oh well, I have one radeon HD3650, which I can't use with fglrx, perhaps ought yet try radeonhd
<Cheery> it drops into black screen after bootup
<stephantom> perhaps, yes. but be patient with intrepid (= hardy+1) until it's released. i already broke one testing machine today :-)
<Cheery> also have had some trouble with audio, particularly because of some new stuff added into hardy
<Cheery> stephantom: how did you broke it?
<Cheery> you mean you broke it completely or just broke the linux install?
<stephantom> it doesn't boot the intrepid-kernel at the moment
<Cheery> ok, so it's not hardware broken?
<Cheery> I don't care about few broken kernels. :)
<Cheery> you can fix those without big trouble anyway
<stephantom> no, just something with the wireless drivers i guess
<stephantom> nothing unfixable, but it would bother people if this were a production machine
<Pici> Have you looked for or filed a bug?
<Cheery> as long as I can fix my install, I'm happy.
<stephantom> Pici: I'm on it. just looking at some log files now...
<Pici> stephantom: Okay.
<literal> do I have to compile my own vim if I want the 'clipboard' feature compiled in?
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> I've some severe problems with 8.10
<mifritscher> e.g. suspend/standby isn't working anymore
<mifritscher> I can't find standby in the new shutdown dialog
<mifritscher> suspend only says someting like "it can't be shown whether the user has enough rights"
<literal> hm, the vim-gnome seems to provide what I need
<literal> vim-gnome package*
<white_eagle> sorry if disturbing, but is there a date for when the beta will come out?
<Pici> !schedule | white_eagle
<ubottu> white_eagle: A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<white_eagle> thanks
<white_eagle> so it's october the second
<white_eagle> great :)
<Kano> hi, did somebody test pxe boot yet? i got it working with a stupid hack: boot in single mode, then rm /etc/rc?.d/*NetW* , then init 5
<Kano> networkmanager sucks...
<Kano> it ignores the manual statement in /etc/network/interfaces
<chronographer> hello. Anyone got experience with either wicd or rt73 ralink cards???
<chronographer> hi all. I am using wicd, and it is nice. But i hav an issue with wireless dropping out, via timeouts to network... If I reconnect, using wicd or ifdown, ifup, it works again. What I want is ... To write a script to reconnect every 10 mins or so, to add to cron asa 10 minutely job!
<Ng> Kano: that sounds like there should be a bug, but maybe talk with asac first, he's the NM guy in ubuntu
<mifritscher> ah, and te text mode consoles don't work, too
<Kano> i use this script - iso loop mounted to /cdrom and then
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/fix/casper-terminalserver/casper-terminalserver.sh
<Kano> maybe it is helpful for other who want to try pxe boot. i disabled splash + quiet mode to see more
<Kano> hardcoded to german layout, you can change that easyly
<chronographer> anyone know when the nvidia drivers will work with 2.6.27-3 ?
<shadowhywind> is there a way to change inode of a partition without having to backup/restore the data?
<Kano> chronographer: usually nvidia 177 + 173 work with it, just not 96 or 71
<Kano> for the kernel those drivers are not the problem, the xserver 1.5 is the critical point
<Kano> i patched em already for 2.6.27
<chronographer> ok
<chronographer> I get low graphics when I boot later than -1
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/install-nvidia-debian.sh
<Kano> try this
<chronographer> gosh that looks complex! Should I be booted in that kernel first?
 * JontheEchidna cries for the 96 drivers
<Kano> chronographer: yes
<Kano> it autoinstalls latest nvidia
<chronographer> Thanks, I will give it a go later
<Kano> JontheEchidna: maybe ask in nvnews.net ;)
<JontheEchidna> nvidia hasn't updated them yet, but they've been "working on it" for quite some time...
<chronographer> Isn't using the nvidia packages a better way to go, better than maintaining it with a script?
<Kano> chronographer: i can change the script much faster than u can update nvidia driver packages
<chronographer> =)
<Kano> i need less than 1 min to update it to new drivers when they are compatible with latest kernel, if not it takes longer of course
<chronographer> do I need to removeother nvidia drivers before I start?
<Kano> the script will do
<chronographer> ok
<Ktron> Hey, just upgraded to Intrepid, after the reboot I have no keyboard or mouse at gdm
<Kano> maybe rename the xorg.conf
<Lynoure> Ktron: no idea, but if you have sshd installed, you could ssh in to troubleshoot. (I guess alt+ctrl Fsomething is non-worky, too)
<Ktron> Upgraded to Intrepid, at gdm I have no keyboard or mouse, text only terminals blank with blinking cursors, desktop has either lost network configuration or refuses networking connectivity
<Lynoure> oh, that sounds bad.
<Kano> i guess nm is really broken ;)
<Ktron> Lynoure: yeah, no, I just nmapped my desktop's IP and _nothing_ is there
<Ktron> I'm going to try the 'reboot and pray' approach briefly then
<Ktron> nope :(
<Kano> also i get no X with my 8800 gts 512 with standard driver, only when i install the binary drivers with my script...
<Kano> no error in xorg.log however
<Kano> nv seems to be really broken too...
<Kano> next error, firefox menu is below the ubuntu menu when started, thats really funny...
<Kano> i am sure everybody knows alt-space to get into the system menu of it and move it..
<keanu> Hi,  I noticed that my touchpad vertical scrolling isn't working.  I know that key repeats wouldn't work before, but I fixed them by disabling/re-enabling that.  Didn't work as well for the vertical scrolling issue.
<keanu> Is this a known bug?
<Kano> what should be the default java plugin package?
<chronographer> if you're patient, it might get fixed in the next few weeks, like all the other issues I have had.
<Kano> well i am impatient by default ;)
<chronographer> i meant keanu ... but if you're impatient then you're impatient!
<keanu> chronographer, ok, that's fine. /me has gone through a few bugs that have been fixed with an update
<keanu> thanks
<Kano> the icedtea plugin is crap, the games from spin.de do not work
<chronographer> at least items i add to sessions stay there now!
<Kano> and i just tried i386 isto
<Kano> not even amd64
<chronographer> that was frustrating for a while
<Kano> i usually prefer java 1.4.2 for webbrowsing and java 1.6 for the rest
<chronographer> really? I wouldn't notice the difference! I do notice how much faster chrome is to firefox... hope the next update of ff is as fast
<Kano> well is anybody using java in ff?
<chronographer> i don't know... I thought you knew, you said it
<Kano> i have got my own distro, there java is preinstalled and working
 * Kano tix
<chronographer> my java works fine
<Kano> which plugin used?
<HUNTER_byte> How do I install the 2.6.26 kernel if  I have Intrepid Alpha 6 with the 2.6.27 kernel?
<Kano> sun-java6-plugin works on debian at least for 32 bit
<Kano> well it would be in multiverse it seems, but no "supported" java is really bad..
<Kano> as you need often fixes
<chronographer> sun-java6 6-07-4
<Kano> multiverse only not main
<chronographer> HUNTER_byte: there is a 2.6.26 kernel in repos
<HUNTER_byte> chronographer: I can't find it. What's the name?
<chronographer> linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic
<DBO> I can't make suspend/hibernate work right
<DBO> can anyone help?
<mikedep333> hey, is there ubuntu-restricted-extras anymore?
<danbh_intrepid> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 19 (intrepid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<babeck> Does anyone know how to set the resolution on xserver anymore?
<babeck> I noticed that dpkg-reconfigure doesn't seem to work anymore.
<goldmetal> anyone know if the new gnome will have new look and feel for the next release of buntu?
<CarlFK> babeck: delete xorg.conf - it will figure out good/best settings
<CarlFK> babeck: including which driver (hopfully.  did for nv)
<mikedep333> nvm, i dont know why i couldnt find it before
<babeck> CarlFK: I did a clean install, and it (whatever does the monitor/graphics card detection) selected 800x600.  Back in the old days you could just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to add the monitor settings that you really wanted, but that appears to have disappeared.
<CarlFK> babeck: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mikedep333> babeck: perhaps you could rename the xorg.conf and let it generate a new one
<jason> how do I automatically remove a module on suspend?
<babeck> I've renamed the xorg.conf file to see what happens, it appears to be more of the same:  800x600, wrong refresh rate, and really high pitch wine.  In the case that the new version of x.org selects the wrong defaults is thre a fix?
<jason> if modprobe -r ath5k before I suspend it works fine
<jason> if I dont, it freezes on resume
<danbh_intrepid> jason: the atheros drivers are slated for beta
<tretle> Hi, Im using intrepid alpha 6 and it looks like the screens and graphics app is no longer installed, this kinda sucks as ubuntu always detects my monitor as 800 x 600 and now there is no way of manually changing the monitor settings without editing xorg.conf
<danbh_intrepid> tretle: what about screen resolution?
<tretle> screen resolution has always only allowed me to use 800 x 600
<tretle> it has no option to manually set displays
<tretle> only automatically
<mikedep333> tretle: what graphics adapter do you have?
<mikedep333> if you have an nvidia card, and you install the nvidia driver, it should get all the resolutions
<tretle> choosing that app to replace screens and graphics has to be one of the worst regression choices of hardy
<tretle> mikedep333 - I want to use vesa
<tretle> vesa allows higher resolutions
<tretle> I don't think the driver is the issue, its the screen resolution app having bad database of monitors
<mikedep333> yeah, I think I had that problem before
<mikedep333> and I always worked around it by installing nvidia
<mikedep333> I had that problem with hardy I believe
<tretle> and nowe there is no easy way for usersto choose non propietary drivers
<danbh_intrepid> tretle: xorg.conf still works, so if you know the commands, you can put them in...
<danbh_intrepid> tretle: but thats not a really helpful suggestion, I know
<tretle> why was screens & graphics taken out?
<Turski> aren't resolutions detected from screen without any databases?
<tretle> apparently not
<tretle> and no way of graphically setting up a generic display setting now
<noodlesgc> why does intrepid-desktop-i386 not have a jigdo?
<ikonia> noodlesgc: why should it
<noodlesgc> because the rest of them do
<ikonia> where are you looking ?
<noodlesgc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/
<CarlFK> desktop CD is mostly one big compressed file
<CarlFK> jigdo works well with a CD of lots of files
<gnomefreak> as aposed to a normal ISO?
<ikonia> noodlesgc: it's not out yet
<noodlesgc> thanks
<gnomefreak> ISO in general is a compressed file
<CarlFK> the hope is that some/most of the files are local, so use the local copy instead of downloading
<CarlFK> ISO is not 'compressed'
<mikedep333> the iso itself isnt compressed, but it contains a large squashFS file which is compressed
<gnomefreak> "in general"
<CarlFK> in general, and ISO is not 'compressed'
<CarlFK> better?
 * CarlFK loads a cannon
<gnomefreak> other wise it would be way too big if there werent compressed files init
<gnomefreak> ISO its self is an image tat comtains compressed files/dir
<gnomefreak> better?
<gnomefreak> s/tat/that
<CarlFK> add "the ubuntu live cd, and many other live cd's, and any other iso that contains a compressed file"
<CarlFK> you make it sound like all ISO's contain a compressed file
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: in the ISO's that we ship they are IIRC
<CarlFK> do you ship the alternate install CDs?
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: shipit no but we ship them as in on ubuntu servers
<gnomefreak> ship it is not the same as ship
<CarlFK> alt and server do not contain the 'one big compressed file' like desktop does
<CarlFK> so alt and server can make good use of jigdo. destop would be a waste of effort
<CarlFK> if someone will hack jigdo to decompress - update files - compress then it would make sense
<acuster> hello, could someone paste their grub lines for ibex? my old grub installation sees the contents of the new partition but then gives me a folder error on boot; I wonder if the boot line has changed
<ikonia> how about tell us the error
<ikonia> show us your lines
 * gnomefreak wonders why language-support-writing-en needs to have gnome restart
<gnomefreak> it only depends on OO.o and dictionarys
<acuster> well, I forget the exact error and my lines for 8.10 are the same as for 8.04
<ikonia> gnomefreak: are you sure it's just OO
<ikonia> acuster: then it's wrong
<gnomefreak> ikonia: myspell(dictionaries) adn oo.o stuff
<ikonia> acuster: as 8.10 should be on a different file system, with different kernel values etc
<gnomefreak> ikonia: yes apt-cache depends
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I knew I 'd see other things want it
<ikonia> gnomefreak: still doens't warrent a restart
<acuster> http://rafb.net/p/KP8Suo40.html
<acuster> on a different file system? yeah, it's on a different partition
<gnomefreak> ikonia: other things? i gave you what it depended on myspel, dictionaries, oo.o
<acuster> 8.04 is on hd0,4
<ikonia> acuster: thats not an ubuntu line
<gnomefreak> ikonia: but no it shouldnt need a restart
<ikonia> acuster: thats nothing like an ubutnu entry for 8.04 or 8.10
<gnomefreak> Removing language-support-writing-en ... * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...                              * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<acuster> it's what I ended up with for 8.04
<ikonia> gnomefreak: sorry, thought you said apt wanted it also
<ikonia> acuster: impossible
<acuster> okay
<ikonia> acuster: you'd need to manually modify it to get that
<acuster> right, so what's the new 'ibexy' way
 * gnomefreak restarts gnome while wondering why
<danbh_intrepid> acuster: is that really your menu.lst file?
<acuster> 1) are we done with the UUID= mess?
<ikonia> acuster: there is no "new ibex way"
<acuster> if I were to allow ibex to install grub, what would it generate
<ikonia> acuster: your lines are not 7.10,8.04,8.10 or any version comapbitlbe
<acuster> this is like pulling teeth
<ikonia> acuster: let ibex install grub and you'll be fine
<acuster> it's not smart enough now is it?
<ikonia> what's not smart enough ?
<acuster> ibex
<acuster> don't make me fight you to get an answer
<danbh_intrepid> acuster: maybe you are missing /boot
<ikonia> to install grub ?
<ikonia> acuster: yes it's fine to let ibex install grub
<acuster> the question was, what would ibex do
<acuster> and let me figure out what I need to do for my install from there, please
<ikonia> acuster: ibex would install a ubuntu complient boot line, in the same way 8.l04 7.10, 7.l04 etc would do
<danbh_intrepid> acuster: just prepend lines 3 and 4 with /boot
<ikonia> danbh_intrepid: that won'y work he's missing boot image versions
<acuster> the symlinks are there
<CarlFK> acuster: you have the tool to make it work.  why not use it?
<danbh_intrepid> ikonia: o yeah, you are correct
<ikonia> acuster: if you install ibex - it will do it for you
<ikonia> acuster: it's that simple
<acuster> people, there are users in the world who have very good reasons not to work with the default
<acuster> why don't I
<acuster> because for the last eight years or so I have settled on a system that works for me
<ikonia> acuster: well tell us why ?
<ikonia> acuster: then we can help
<acuster> 3boot partitions of different os'es
<acuster> 4 if you include windows
<ikonia> acuster: yes ?
<ikonia> acuster: the default shsould still work fine with that
<acuster> and I don't want my grub to move install partitions
<ikonia> move install partitions ??
<ikonia> grub won't touch your partitions
<acuster> since the install doesn't know about the other partitions, grub could not possibly land in the right place
<CarlFK> ikonia: i doubt we are qualified - in the US you need special certification to help people with this kind of problem :)
<jason> anyone familiar with pm-utils?
<acuster> so now, could someone *please* give me the lines that ibex generated for their install?
<jason> I need help getting it to unload a module before suspend and load it after suspend properly
<ikonia> acuster: the install will be aware of the other partitions
<ikonia> acuster: our lines willl not be the same as yours
<Hohlraum> is browsing windows shares going to work properly in the intrepid final release?
<acuster> ikonia, yes, I am aware of that
<ikonia> acuster: hence why I suggest instaling it, ibex will be aware of your other /boot and windows partitions
<ikonia> acuster: the lines are the same as 8.04
<acuster> right and I choose not to follow your suggestion
<ikonia> acuster: ok - then good luck
<CarlFK> acuster: http://dpaste.com/79181/
<acuster> thank you
<tretle> installing propietary nvidia drivers have lowered my resolution to 640 x 480
<danbh_intrepid> ikonia: whats the best way to make to have two separate installs of ubuntu, grubwise?  I think right now, if I update the kernel in the older install, it will update the old grub/menu.lst, not the one that is actually used.  Is there an official/supported/best practice way to deal with that?
<ikonia> danbh_intrepid: shared /boot - seperate root fle systems are my recommendations
<danbh_intrepid> ikonia: mk, thanks.  Ill have to try that sometime  : )
<ikonia> danbh_intrepid: thats always worked very well for me - one menu.lst and /boot to deal with, makes running say 5 installs easy to manage
<acuster> thanks all, please try to treat users as if they are not stupid---installers of alpha software sometimes know what they are doing.
<CarlFK> pfft
<tretle> I tried putting Option 		"PreferredMode" "1280x1024" under the monitor section of xorg.conf but that no longer does anything for intrepid
<danbh_intrepid> ikonia: how big is your /boot?
<ikonia> danbh_intrepid: 200 meg-sh normally
<danbh_intrepid> ikonia: even for 5 installs?
<ikonia> CarlFK: if he knew what he was doing, he wouldn't be asking quetions
<ikonia> danbh_intrepid: yeah
<danbh_intrepid> mk
<CarlFK> ikonia: i wanted to ask him what value was in my post
<CarlFK> tretle: http://dpaste.com/79183/
<ikonia> CarlFK: he's going to do a copy and paste in the wrong menu.lst - as he has 3 /boot partitions, and his kernel version will be diferent due to updates, so it won't work
<CarlFK> tretle: that gives me 1200x800, my laptops native res
<CarlFK> ikonia: ﻿ yeah - I got tired of trying to help him and decided to help us :)
<CarlFK> ikonia: "here, have some rope and other dangerous objects - go play"
<CarlFK> ikonia: and it worked!  yay for us!
<ikonia> he'll be back shortly asking why his ssytem doesn't boot
<CarlFK> ikonia: i gotta ask - can you have 3 /boot parts?
<ikonia> sure
<tretle> CarlFK : thanks, I'll give it a shot
<CarlFK> I am having trouble comprehending how that would work
<ikonia> it's messy if your are trying to maange 3 grub installs
<jason> I need help getting it to unload a module before suspend and load it after suspend properly, any takers?
<CarlFK> ikonia: ill keep that in mind if I ever need to complicate my life
<ikonia> CarlFK: 1 boot = fine for as many insalls as you can throw at it,
<CarlFK> ikonia: but it is more fun to ride the roller coaster than just stand and watch it :)
<ikonia> good luck house keeping that
<tretle> didnt work
<CarlFK> even more fun to.. um... sky dive with a parachute found in the trash
<tretle> does anyone know which package screens and graphics is in so that I can install it
<CarlFK> tretle: is it booting using the "failsafe" config?
<CarlFK> tretle: if so, /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then log in as user, run $ startx - look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tretle> Its booting using the de4fault config of intrepid alpha 6
<CarlFK> tretle: what does this give you: carl@dv67:~$ grep "Using config"  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tretle> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Turl> hello
<Turl> is it normal when booting to have the "landscape-client is not configured. run landscape-config" message?
<badp> Hello. Network Manager 0.70 appears to be unable to read/save network configuration. Has anybody else experienced this problem?
<badp> e.g., when I connect to a wifi network it correctly adds an item for it in the Network Connection window
<Turl> badp, just update the system, that bug was solved
<badp> Ok, will try.
<badp> I guess I will need to restart the applet
<Turl> restart the system
<Turl> as NetworkManager is a daemon
<badp> I rebooted, but the problem is still there.
<XiXaQ> are the alpha images available as torrents?
<badp> There was some interesting message on nm-applet's stdout
<badp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48340/
<badp> Network Manager applet does not even seem to access the keyring (I received no prompt to allow/allow once/disallow)
<badp> and I just checked, the passphrase for the wifi network IS in the keyring.
<Turl> it doesn't ask now for permission badp
<badp> Oh, cool.
<badp> I'll try and delete the item in the keyring and try again.
<badp> I deleted the network key from the keyring, disconnected, reconnected, reentered the network key, rechecked the keyring. It is not there.
<badp> Suggestions?
<XiXaQ> can someone please confirm that the images on http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ are up to date?
<Turl> badp, I think it uses a different keyring
<Turl> try right click on the applet->edit network connections and check the passw there
<badp> It's not there
<badp> The field is blank, just rechecked.
<Turl> mhm strange
<badp> (The password field, that is.)
<Turl> can you try setting it there and reconnecting?
<badp> Sure.
<badp> I'm not sure about the "System setting" checkbox
<badp> Does that mean this-user-only vs system-wide?
<Turl> leave it unchecked, or it's saved system-wide (for all that pc's users, not only you)
<badp> Thanks
<XiXaQ> it's not possible that nobody here knows anything about the iso images?!
<Turl> XiXaQ, latest is alpha6, check if it's that one
<XiXaQ> how do I do that?=
<badp> Well, that didn't quite work. Let's see what stdout says.
<XiXaQ> If could of course compare the hashes if I already had the image, but I don't, so I can't.
<badp> ** (nm-connection-editor:8024): WARNING **: Invalid setting Wireless Security: Invalid wireless security
<badp> //Here I set it and press Ok.
<badp> ** (nm-connection-editor:8024): WARNING **: nma_gconf_connection_changed: Invalid connection /system/networking/connections/1: '(null)' / 'connection setting not found' invalid: 1
<badp> ** (nm-connection-editor:8024): WARNING **: Invalid connection: '(null)' / 'connection setting not found' invalid: 1
<badp> // repeated a bunch of times
<badp> ** (nm-connection-editor:8024): WARNING **: Invalid connection: 'NMSettingConnection' / 'type' invalid: 2
<badp> ** (nm-connection-editor:8024): WARNING **: Invalid connection: 'NMSettingConnection' / 'type' invalid: 3
<XiXaQ> Turl, do you have that image? Perhaps you could tell me if the correct md5 is 1e3f2e75d2a88744c82bd5c7cd4e2e10d7b9d6d5 for i386 desktop cd?
<badp> Then I just remove the entry in Network Connections and reconnect
<Turl> XiXaQ, if the torrent is ubuntu-8.10-alpha6 or similar, well it's the latest ¬¬
<XiXaQ> Turl, the images aren't named like that.
<Turl> I don't have that image, sorry
<Hew> XiXaQ: Those images named intrepid will be daily isos, I suspect
<XiXaQ> unfortunately, they're all called intrepid-desktop-i386.iso. It's extremely annoying if I have to spend a day of downloading only to discover that it's an old alpha release. :(
<Hew> XiXaQ: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/
<XiXaQ> Hew, is there torrents for that too?
<Hew> XiXaQ: Have you clicked the link and had a look?
<XiXaQ> I thought so. :)
<XiXaQ> but that means torrent.ubuntu.com isn't up to date. thanks.
<badp> XiXaQ, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/MD5SUMS
<XiXaQ> right. that's what I checked. It doesn't match the md5 for the intrepid-desktop-i386.iso from torrent.ubuntu.com
<badp> Any more suggestions? Beyond reporting this on the Gnome bug manager.
<danbh_intrepid> badp: is this network-manager?
<Turl> yeah
<danbh_intrepid> did he say what drivers?
<Turl> nope
<Turl> badp, are you using ndiswrapper?
<danbh_intrepid> well, they are supposed to work on nm for the beta release.  I hope it clears these problems up
<badp> I don't know wheter I am
<danbh_intrepid> heh, then you arent
<badp> I think I'm using native Intel wifi drivers
<Turl> badp, can you run sudo lshw -C network ?
<crimsun> XiXaQ: you do know that you can rsync...????
<badp> Sure. It's running.
<badp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48346/
<danbh_intrepid> I wonder why his wifi is eth1 and not wlan0
<badp> It's been like that since 7.04
<Turl> you are using a G network, and your driver is ipw2200
<XiXaQ> crimsun, what do you mean by that?
<Turl> is that correct?
<badp> The G network is correct
<badp> As for the driver...
<XiXaQ> crimsun, rsync works on a file-by-file basis, doesn't it?
<Turl> can you run iwconfig?
<Turl> or iwconfig eth1, it's the same
<badp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48348/
<XiXaQ> crimsun, my last intrepid image is really old. But the torrent cdimages.u-c seems to be ok.
<crimsun> XiXaQ: you simply rsync against the current image.
<XiXaQ> crimsun, but wouldn't that be like downloading the image all over?
<Turl> XiXaQ, it won'r download all the image though, there are parts that haven't been changed for ages
<Turl> won't*
<XiXaQ> I have a really slow connection and I move around, so I have to be able to resume and download a little at a time. The torrent seems like the best choice right now.
<Turl> I think you can stop and resume rsync
<Turl> not sure though
<Turl> maybe the other option is wget the ISO from http?
<XiXaQ> perhaps jigdo would be a better choice for next time?
<XiXaQ> can wget be stopped and resumed?
<Pici> XiXaQ: Yes.
<lenios> damn, alpha 6 update broke my system
<crimsun> XiXaQ: no, it only downloads parts that are different (i.e., have changed)
<XiXaQ> lenios, did you read the topic? :)
<lenios> i was running alpha 5 good
<lenios> and alpha 6 broke something with gnome or X
<XiXaQ> crimsun, oh. But won't most of intrepid have changed since a2?
<crimsun> XiXaQ: yes, but it beats downloading the entire image
<XiXaQ> lenios, that is to be expected.
<XiXaQ> I'll try that the next time, or maybe use jidgo? I'm not entirely sure what that is either.
<crimsun> XiXaQ: rsync is the preferable method.
<XiXaQ> I thought jigdo was tailored for just that use case?
<[-JiPe-]> hey ppl
<_Zeus_> hi
<[-JiPe-]> how do you upgrade to intrepid?
<lufis> The scroll bars on my trackpad were working in the last release but have stopped in intrepid. Any ideas?
<lufis> [-JiPe-]: sudo update-manager -d
<[-JiPe-]> ty
<_Zeus_> you do know that's an alpha
<lenios> aanyone knows how to compare intalled packages list with the default packages list?
<k_laus> hello . after update kde wont start but stays black (intrepid) ... :(
<k_laus> has anybody any idea?
<_Zeus_> hi
<badp__> I'm sorry, I dropped.
<_Zeus_> so you start up your pc
<_Zeus_> and at what point do you get black?
<badp__> Oh, I get black too. It's just after "Resume device"
<badp__> Then usplash quits. I had this with Hardy too.
<_Zeus_> uhh
<_Zeus_> so you can't boot?
<k_laus> if i press ctrl+alt+f7 i see and move a mouse pointer on a black screen. strg+esc comes with crashhandler and list of processes
<badp__> Hmm, no, I can boot.
<badp__> Oh, it's the X problem. nvm
<k_laus> can boot into tty1 :)
<badp__> I was stuck there too, then I rebooted in recovery mode and used the 'xfix' menu. It worked for me
<badp__> The logs were unhelpful etc., I'm not sure what got broken.
<k_laus> sounds good, i will give it a try, thanks badp__
<badp__> Anyhow, I've sent a bug report for that NetworkManager problem to the GNOME bug tracker
<danbh_intrepid> badp: have you tried wicd?
 * badp tries apt-cache'ing it
<badp> Is that a website?
<danbh_intrepid> badp: you do have to go to a website for it, but its an alternative to network-manager
<badp> Well, I'm more interested in getting the problem fixed rather than finding alternatives
<badp> That's the point of alphatesting :)
<badp> I can live with copy pasting the key from a file on the desktop for a few days.
<mlise> Very happy so far with Alpha6, I tried it on my Macbook pro and wireless worked out of the box as well as a lot of other things! yay!
<badp> ...I guess.
<danbh_intrepid> but if wicd works, then you can be sure its network managers problem, supposedly
<badp> Well, other programs access the keyring just fine.
<badp> ...I guess.
<badp> The keyring manager does.
<danbh_intrepid> have you tried putting it in interfaces?
<badp> Sorry?
<danbh_intrepid> /etc/network/interfaces
<badp> My wireless device is listed there.
<danbh_intrepid> you can put the key there too
<danbh_intrepid> but whatever, you are right, network-manager needs some TLC
 * badp whips up man
<danbh_intrepid> man is not very helpful with this
<danbh_intrepid> try wireless- or wpa-
<badp> Oh, I used wpa-supplicant in the past
<badp> for my uni network
<badp> Yeah, that would work
<badp> So nobody here has problem with usplash?
<badp> I had them since Hardy, tbh
<badp> Hmm, now all the terminals are gone
<badp> Ctrl-Alt-F1-6 show just the blinking dot
<bsnider> of course people are having trouble with it, considering none of the x drivers work with the new kernel or x server yet.
<danbh_intrepid> hey bsnider, remember how I said wicd works?  well, its very flaky.  If I try to change anything, my connection just drops
<bsnider> yeah
<bsnider> well, i don't know if it's ath9k or what
<bsnider> i can't connect to the router downstairs even with wicd
<bsnider> it's better than a big spoonful of jack squat though
<krager> anyone else running into problems with perl doing a dist-upgrade to alpha6 from hardy?
<k_laus> hi ... still have probs with kde. it crashes after logon :( using r100 xfix wont help :(
<k_laus> huh
<Pewpewarrows> my vpn keeps "closing unexpectedly" almost immediately after connecting, and my /var/log/messages just says kernel: [50313.461016] tun0: Disabled Privacy Extensions, any suggesions?
<XiXaQ> how big is the probability that the final release will include a more recent version of madwifi?
<bsnider> XiXaQ, what for?
<XiXaQ> well, as it is, I have to download it and install it manually, but the current driver at madwifi.org handles my wlan perfectly.
<XiXaQ> and it has for quite some time.
<mlise> are those considered proprietary drivers?
<bsnider> one reason for moving to the .27 kernel is to use ath5k/ath9k instead of madwifi
<bsnider> mlise, they're not proprietary, they just have a stupid license
<mlise> bsnider: lame..
<XiXaQ> bsnider, yes, but that doesn't work.
<bsnider> ath5k/9k uses the new mac80211 framework, so that's preferred anyway
<XiXaQ> I prefer the solution that actually works.
<bsnider> XiXaQ, in what sense doesn't it work?
<XiXaQ> bsnider, well. I can't use my wlan card?
<bsnider> which card is it?
<XiXaQ> seems to be exactly the same as it was in hardy.
<XiXaQ> atheros 5007.
<XiXaQ> or 5700, I don't remember which one. :)
<bsnider> ath5k should be able to handle that
<XiXaQ> ath5k is also developed by madwifi.org?
<bsnider> as far as i know, development on madwifi stopped awhile ago
<bsnider> yes it is
<XiXaQ> right, then that's the one I mean.
<bsnider> you mean you're using that driver, or you want to use the old one with the stupid license?
<mlise> looks like : 07/25/08 07:26:04 (2 months ago)
<XiXaQ> let me rephrase then; is there any chance that driver will be updated before intrepid is released?
<XiXaQ> bsnider, no, I want to use that driver and I hope the newest version will be provided with intrepid.
<bsnider> network-manager doesn't properly support atheros drivers yet. there's work slated for beta 1 that should resolve the issue
<XiXaQ> oh.
<XiXaQ> then I shouldn't give up hope just yet? :>
<bsnider> right
<XiXaQ> cool! :)
<bsnider> but you can still use the old stuff with the stupid license until then
<XiXaQ> not that it's so difficult or much work to install it manually, but still.
<ToHellWithGA> bsnider: in what way does it not support them?
<bsnider> ah, ther's a bug about this, but odds are i can't find it
<ToHellWithGA> i've been running svn madwifi on my macbook and it has worked with the network manager applet for some time
<bsnider> right, it works in some cases
<XiXaQ> it works well with hardy.
<bsnider> but not all cases
<XiXaQ> bsnider, I want ubuntu to work out of the box. The licensing stuff is secondary, though I would prefer a good and open one.
<bsnider> it's worse than the old crap being a bad license
<bsnider> it needs 6 or 7 drivers to control one card
<bsnider> the new way you have mac80211 and ath5k and that's it
<bsnider> ToHellWithGA, Bug #259157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259157
<bsnider> in my case, ath5k causes hard lockups on this box, and ath9k ont he downstairs box cannot connect to a d-link router
<madsrh> Does anyone know if enableing Firefox backspace by default has been disscused?
<literal> firefox backspace?
<madsrh> yes, Firefox uses the Alt+LeftArrow and Alt+RightArrow key combinations to move forward and backward in browsing history. It would be more intuitive if it was the backspace - in my opinion
<ToHellWithGA> bsnider: that's a bummer, man
<ToHellWithGA> i have atheros ar5418 as my chipset and it seems ok
<bsnider> well, that's ath9k
<bsnider> for me, that will connect to an old router, but not a new one
<bsnider> it doesn't matter. i expect the problems to be ironed out in a few weeks with the beta release
<ToHellWithGA> what do you mean ath9k?
<ToHellWithGA> does it make a difference which chip you use if you use madwifi modules?
<bsnider> ath9k is for wireless-n cards only. ath5k takes care of everything else
<bsnider> the dev that atheros hired decided to develop a new driver for n cards
<bsnider> ath5k is the replacement for the old non-mac80211 stuff that everybody used prior to intrepid
<bsnider> the stuff with the stupid bsd license
<literal> madsrh: would be best if it supported both, like nautilus
<madsrh> literal: I agree
<astraljava> Is aptitude removed from Intrepid as of Alpha-6?
<badp_> `2
<badp_> err, Negative
<haydn> Can someone help me! I want to report/research a bug, I just don't know where to do so.
<bsnider> RAOF, new nvidia driver today: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/177.76/
<astraljava> I kinda have a feeling that it was there for Alpha-5 of Ubuntu Studio, but wasn't there for Alpha-6. The latter I'm sure of, the former is in a haze. :)
<krager> haydn: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<badp_> My Intrepid Alpha-6 does have aptitude
<badp_> then again it's Ubuntu I'm speaking of, not Ubuntu Studio
<haydn> krager: Yeah I know that but I want to find the specific team responcible for the "Appearance Manager".
<bsnider> haydn, are you going to beat them about the head and shoulders?
<astraljava> badp_: Thanks for the confirmation!
<badp_> np.
<haydn> No just want to point out that their hover settings a broke
<krager> haydn, the info on the deb should have contact email for the packager, or team responsible
<haydn> how would I find that
<haydn> Sorry still slightly new to Ubuntu
<bsnider> haydn, they'll get it by you submitting a bug on that package
<krager> you are probably best filing a bug, if soomeone else looks into it, they will see it has been filed and hopefully see any fix
<haydn> Ok cool, how can I confirm the package?
<haydn> Or should I say confirm which package it is
<krager> if you click on report bug, and try and give as much info as possible, it will get workedout
<bsnider> what exactly is the problem?
<haydn> Ok cool thanks
<haydn> Can I ask one more? I have a fail to initiate error on startup: sbin/v86d.
<haydn> ibex
<bsnider> don't worry about that
<haydn> what is it
<krager> I assume the issues with perl when doing dist-upgrade will be fixed?
<haydn> ok cool guys thanks for all your help.
<haydn> Much appreciated
<warren_> hi
<warren_> i saw alpha 6 = user interface freeze, what is the default theme now?
<bsnider> warren_, MOTTS
<krager> just doing a dist-upgrade and had to do perl-perl modules and perl base by hand install
<warren_> MOTTS ?
<bsnider> sorry, MOTSS
<bsnider> more of the same <expletive deleted>
<warren_> where can i see a screensht?
<bsnider> there is no change
<warren_> what is MOTSS then?
<bsnider> more of the same <expletive deleted>
<warren_> so will intrepid not have a new theme?
<badp_> The dark theme that was apparently the default in Alpha 1 is a new theme available for picking.
<bsnider> not right now
<warren_> ok
<bsnider> wait 3 weeks or so
<warren_> are there other new themes except the dark theme?
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> this theme is ok if you use oxygen-refit2 oragne icon theme with it
<warren_> ok, thanks
<badp_> Python's ZSI package has a bug.
<badp_> The file /usr/share/python-support/python-zsi/ZSI/parse.py on line 55 does:                 from xml.dom.ext.reader import PyExpat
<badp_> that fails.
<badp_> which breaks the lyrics in Sonata =/
<badp_> What do I do now?
<krager> report a bug
<madsrh> Do you have any idea who I should contact to suggest this backspace in Firefox?
<krager> madsrh: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
 * DanaG wonders when nvidia will fix the 96 drivers.
<badp_> Heh, it's already reported.
<madsrh> krager: I think there's already three threads on brainstorm so I guess that's not the way to go ;-)
<krager> add your say to one of them show that it os popular and should be looked at
<acuster> is there a list of bugs against ibex maintained somewhere?
<pwnguin> you can find milestone'd bugs
<pwnguin> and bugs tagged intrpid
<pwnguin> intrepid
<pwnguin> but there's no rule requiring a version be attached to a bug
<bsnider> i think youu just answered your own question
<pwnguin> ?
<rconan> is there an easy(ish) way to upgrade only the kernel and nvidia modules to intrepid versions?
<_Zeus_> rconan: i don't think so
<rconan> _Zeus_, was it you i talked to about adding the repos but pinning everything else?
<_Zeus_> rconan: huh?  i don't think sp
<krager> rconan: no, it's a whole integrated product, lots of dependancies
<_Zeus_> *so
<_Zeus_> I don't think a6 has a diff kernel
<rconan> different to what?
<_Zeus_> a5
<_Zeus_> oarry
<_Zeus_> *sorry
<krager> the only way to just update those two items is to compile and configure by hand.
<rconan> krager, the alternative i suppose is to upgrade the entire system
<rconan> what is the stability of intrepid like these days?
<_Zeus_> it's fine for me
<_Zeus_> knock on wood
<krager> which I am doing now, I would wait until it is stable, dist upgrade is a bit borked
<cyphase> hmm, new format for the intrepid changes mailing list..
<DanaG> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<_Zeus_> DanaG: i know that...
<DanaG> Good idea: make a full system backup first.
<DanaG> That way, if you decide you don't like it, you can go back.
<rconan> i can't backup! my disks which i could do backups too are on the controller which the hardy kernel wont use
<rconan> i guess it's just a leap of faith
<DanaG> Eek.
<_Zeus_> do you have /home in a seperate partition?
<rconan> no
<_Zeus_> crap
<badp_> Are you dual booting?
<rconan> if it b0rks I can recover from a livecd as long as i find one with a new enough kernel
<rconan> no
<_Zeus_> do you have important data?
<rconan> not immensley
<DanaG> Idea:
<rconan> i can do 1 DVDs worth or so
<DanaG> Boot the liveCD of Intrepid, and use the LiveCD to make a backup to the other disks.
<_Zeus_> if you don't have /home in a sep partition, then i would back it up before upgrading
<krager> I use an external HD and partimage
<DanaG> That works, too... the key is having a new enough kernel on the LiveCD.
<rconan> i'll backup a little over the network and then go for it i think
<krager> also /usr , /usr/local , /var and /home one separate partitions
<_Zeus_> what the?
<_Zeus_> who does that?
<DanaG> I only separate home.
<DanaG> Everything else is overdoing it -- and a big hassle, too.
<_Zeus_> yeah, i only seperate home as well
<rconan> i used to separate home but my number of disks was getting too much for my little power supply
<badp_> After the upgrade, some people have had X failures, and I had too.
<badp_> </fair-warning<
<_Zeus_> I don't want to keep those folders when reinstalling, anyway
<DanaG> NVIDIA less than GeForce5 (FX) is broken.
<_Zeus_> i would say a6 broke glx, but that's not true
<rconan> have there been any reports of filesystem corruption that you have heard?
<_Zeus_> it was really -3
<_Zeus_> *kernel-3
<_Zeus_> well, ill bbl
<rconan> ha... everyone is too scared to say there haven't been fs corruption problems in case i am the first...
<badp_> I haven't had any, but !worksforme
<badp_> Hell, my computer overheated and turned down /hard/ during the distro upgrade, package setup phase.
<rconan> i would hope mine wont overheat
<badp_> Wasn't it for the dpkg option in the recovery menu I'd have had to just reinstall the thing
<rconan> it's a new proccy and motherboard so it's running at stock speeds with watercooling
<krager> I had no fs corruption, have you ran smartctl on your discs
<badp_> Nah, it's that something set the cpu governor to Performance and due to not-at-their-best fans my laptop can't stand that for long.
<mattik> Is there kernel or xorg updates today in intrepid?
<badp_> PolicyKit got in the way of me setting it back.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, handy thing for reading status from things in SOME usb and firewire enclosures: HDD Sentinel
<mattik> My X is disappeared and it gave only ipw2200 error from kernel. I think wireless cannot crash X?
<mattik> Bug #272278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272278 in xorg "screen disappeared after latest updates and reboot. I can use only recovery mode." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272278
<Awsoonn> did x die for anyone else today?/
<Awsoonn> abi version mismatch specificly?
<literal> that's a silly question
<Awsoonn> :D why so sily?
<literal> the first question, that  is
<Awsoonn> ahaha wow.. yes indeed
<badp_> X update
<munzir> Hi, I cannot log to my system any more I need help urgently please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/270328
<jason__> my suspend doesn't work right, can anyone help?
<rconan> you don't realise how many apps you have installed until you try to upgrade
<krager> rconan: tell me about it, 3 hours so far
<rconan> mine is reading 6 hours remaining
<rconan> i just started it
<Awsoonn> skype on 64bit 8.10  libQtDBus.so.4 is missing, what package might it be in?
<bsnider> Awsoonn, does that happen when you launch it or when you try to install it?
<Awsoonn> skype? it tells me I'm missing tat library
<Awsoonn> that*
<bsnider> it's already installed then
<Awsoonn> skype says that library is missing, I was wondering where it might be, but I think I need to install the 32 bit lib maually is al
<Awsoonn> FYI just using teh 'static' version of skype works ok.
<krager> dist-upgrade done with a pile of errors
<krager> tomorrows problem, time to kill stuff and have a few beers
<bsnider> krager, kill some stuff for me
<platius> apparently a6 did not create a user.  How do I get into root so as to create a user? There is no user in /etc/group
<platius> fresh install
<bsnider> platius, you're kidding me
<platius> would be nice, I'll check the forums
<mirak> where are stored the files in the Trash of gnome ?
<badp_> It's an "hidden" folder
<badp_> I think it's in your home directory, probably called ".Trash-mirak"
<milosz> hey guys
<milosz> sounds is totally messed up here
<milosz> ALSA doesn't work at all, controlling the volume in GNOME using the mixer applet thing that pops up the volume control over keyboard doesn't work at all
<milosz> it appears and adjusts the value but the volume doesn't change
<milosz> i had no time to diagnose ALSA problems further
<milosz> i'm familiar with the libasound API and the layout in /dev, but i had no time yet
<Pretto> hi guys
<Pretto> i am looking for udevmonitor on intrepid
<Pretto> no clue about it?
<dave__> I have a realtek card that is not being recognised: 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8199 (rev 22)
<Pretto> dave__,  recognised, but the module didn't load?
<dave__> Pretto: Yes
<dave__> Pretto: And I don't know what module should support it
<Pretto> dave__, I think that there's no module for that device
<Pretto> dave__, but I am not  sure
<Pretto> dave__, by the rule, the module  would be called rtl8199
<Pretto> nobody knows about udevmonitor?
<Pretto> haha
<Pretto> udevmonitor turned into udevadm monitor command
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-20
<badp_> Good night!
<Tukon> anyone notice usb keyboard not working in x in kubuntu ibex alpha6
<Tukon> ?
<danbh_intrepid> they are out there, they are just having trouble responding
<ethana2> Ok, so I have a verified 8.10a6 CD, and a partition set aside for it....
<ethana2> anything I should know?
<ethana2> Oh yeah, I want to use the GRUB on my 8.04.1 install, can it add itself to that without hijacking it?
<RAOF> I don't know.
<ethana2> hmm
<danbh_intrepid> not unless you have a separate /boot, AFAIK
<RAOF> I do know that grub2 works surprisingly well at doing that, though :)
<ethana2> ohhhh, does hardy use grub 1.5?
 * ethana2 scratches head
<ethana2> oh that's right
<ethana2> Dell did give me a seperate /boot
<bsnider> RAOF, when's the new blob going to be ready?
<ethana2> the new nVidia driver?
<RAOF> I don't know?
<bsnider> yes
 * ethana2 goes to test new grub settings
<`Matir> For some reason, whenever I go to a flash-enabled website, I get a grey box where the flash applet would be... using nspluginwrapper and flashplugin-nonfree on amd64
<bsnider> you need ia32libs installed
<ethana2> Ok, quick confirmation-- the intrepid alpha 6 install process is safe, correct?  Nothing nasty that's not in the release notes?
<anmar> Hey guys. I am testing Alpha6 but want to test the ATI drivers.  Any ideas where I can go about doing that. I did try apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx but nothing really happened
<RAOF> ethana2: It's been tested, and no showstopper bugs exist (that aren't noted).
<anmar> ethana2: hmm... it is called "Alpha" so be careful
<ethana2> Ok sweet, I'm doing this
<RAOF> ethana2: That said, you might _find_ a showstopper bug.
<ethana2> I was on hardy alpha 3..
<anmar> RAOF: hehehe
<ethana2> heh
<dmoerner> anmar: no fglrx in intrepid
<ethana2> I'm not entrusting it with the task of resizing any partitions, so whatever it does should be recoverable at least
 * ethana2 kicks this pig
<anmar> dmoerner: is that for the alpha release or for the final release?
<dmoerner> anmar: but 247376
<RAOF> anmar: Do we have a working fglrx driver yet?  I didn't think it supported our xserver.
<anmar> dmoerner: thanks. I will check that out.
<dmoerner> 8.9 is no help, they are hoping catalyst 8.10 will be out before intrepid releases
<anmar> RAOF: I thought the latest 8.9 catalyst drivers work with 2.6.27 driver... but I am not sure.. let me check phoronix. they had an article on that.
<RAOF> anmar: Yeah, works with the 2.6.27 kernel.  But not with xserver 1.5
<RAOF> The kernel part being easiest to fix - that's actually the only thing we _can_ fix, because it's built from source.
<anmar> RAOF: ah... i see... they need to update catalyst to work with Xserver 1.5.
<RAOF> Yes.  Xserver 1.5 changed the video driver ABI.
<bsnider> anmar, that's supposed to happen in about a month
<anmar> RAOF: so as far as ATI 3D, I am stuck? or there is an open source 3D driver (i have ATI Radeon 3200)
<anmar> bsnider: yeah.. there monthly release cycle. Cool. at least it is coming :)
<RAOF> anmar: The default drivers should give you 2d, but there's no (released) open-source 3d driver for it.
<bsnider> i thought xf86-video-ati would provide 3d for that card
<dmoerner> not for the r600 serious
<RAOF> 3200?  I don't think so, not unless you're using some git snapshots of mesa and the driver.
<dmoerner> s/serious/series
<anmar> RAOF: Yeah.. that is what I figured.  at least AMD is working on it in a consisten fashion
<dmoerner> if you insist on using fglrx with intrepid you will have to go back to hardy's xserver: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<anmar> dmoerner: I misss  compiz but it is not that important of an issue. I think the desktop has more serious issues at the moment.
<bsnider> isn't the radeon 3200 a really old card? the 8500 was like 6 years ago
<RAOF> bsnider: No, you're confused by versioning.
<bsnider> the new series isn't even called radeon anymore
<bsnider> it's radeonhd
<anmar> bsnider: the 3200 is an onboard video part of the AMD G780 chipset. I bought the board 4 months ago
<bsnider> i c
<RAOF> It went: 7xxx series, 8xxx series, 9xxx series, X200, X300, X600, X700, X1600, X2400, X3000, X4600 :)
<dmoerner> actually they cut out the X too for newer radeon hds
<anmar> RAOF: correct. Mine is X3200
<RAOF> Of course, the X3000 shouldn't be confused with _Intel's_ X3000 chip :)
<anmar> RAOF: lspci shows "Radeon HD 3200"
<bsnider> well in that case the radonhd driver should be providing 3d to that chip within 6-12 months or so
<anmar> bsnider: I prefer the open source driver but it is not a biggie
<RAOF> And the radoen driver does so now, at least with unreleased development code.
<RAOF> s/oe/eo/
<anmar> RAOF: so I take it that using Kernel 2.6.27 is a final decision and will not be changing for the final release?
<bsnider> it could change
<bsnider> if there are too many showstoppers
<RAOF> Open source driver development goes so much faster when (a) specs are released and (b) you pay a couple of devs to work on it full time. :/
<anmar> bsnider: hmmm... interesting
<RAOF> anmar: It looks like it'll be 2.6.27
<bsnider> well, that's the case with the radeonhd driver, since it's being developed at novell
<anmar> bsnider: oh... didn't know that.
<RAOF> And the radeon driver, too.
<anmar> ok. I will skip the ATI testing... One thing that confused me today with Alpha6 was the lack of empathy. I thougth it was going to replace pidgin. Is that still the case?
<bsnider> with the ati cards, there are 3 drivers. the old ati driver, the new radeonhd driver, and fglrx
 * RAOF still doesn't really know why there are two separate radeon drivers.
<_Zeus_> whoa whoa, remove pidgin?
<RAOF> anmar: No, it's not.  It's easy to install empathy, but it's not replacing pidgeon (yet).
<anmar> _Zeus_: I remember reading that in a blog.
<anmar> RAOF: no worries.. was just wondering as I expected that switch.
<bsnider> empathy needs about 75 packages to do what pidgin does
<anmar> bsnider: true... but it is more of a framework than an app
<RAOF> bsnider: True, but only because each backend is essentially a plugin.
<RAOF> And 75 is a bit of an exaggeration :)
<bsnider> show me how it's better than pidgiin
<bsnider> it ain't
<RAOF> It does video & voice :)
<anmar> well the UI leaves a lot to be desired
<anmar> but overall, I like the fact that it is a framework and not just an app or library
<bsnider> there's lots of voip programs that do that
<RAOF> It integrates better with gnome.  Oh, and empathy-megaphone-applet rocks.
<anmar> RAOF: you tried megaphone?
<RAOF> But you're right.  It's not sufficiently better than pidgin to swap at this point.  I expect (a) it will improve the UI, and (b) other things will build on the framework, making it a compelling choice in a release or two.
<bsnider> it's not better than kopete either
<bsnider> actually kopete is in many ways better htan pidgin
<bsnider> unfortunately it has an alarming tendency to kill gnome
<_Zeus_> empathy doesn't sound as good as pidgin
<_Zeus_> no plugins-blah
<_Zeus_> *=
<_Zeus_> the lack of new message marker alone is enough to stay in pidgin
<RAOF> New message marker?
<anmar> _Zeus_: There is no doubt that Pidgin is better that Empathy. However, i think empathy is going in the right direction.  Having a framework available (telepathy) will be very helpful for GNOME and all of its applications.
<bsnider> pidgin's updated msn support made it the best on gnome
<_Zeus_> RAOF: it puts a red line in chats where you stopped reading
<Volkodav> anybody has skype not starting after recent update ?
<_Zeus_> so when you comd back, you can tell where to start from
<_Zeus_> Volkodav: x64? yes
<Volkodav> same here on x64
<Volkodav> what's the deal ?
<_Zeus_> Volkodav: something about libQtDBus.so.4?
<Volkodav> yeap
<_Zeus_> yeah, i got that too
<_Zeus_> Volkodav: you might want to try getlibs, although tthat failed for me
<Volkodav> I still did not reboot yet
<Volkodav> lemme reboot
<derekS> hey all, i am having trouble with xorg. I did a fresh install on a system that had hardy. I save the xorg config (have had it for years). I tried to use it in intrepid and it didn't work. typically  I can look for the "EE" in the log but the xorg log doesn't have it? xorg now boots into the ugly failsafe mode. any suggestions on what has changed?
<anmar> derekS: what hardware do you have?
<derekS> nvidia
<ethana2> Ok, when Intrepid asked whether or not to install a bootloader, I said 'no', because I want that to be handled from hardy
<anmar> derekS: I have ATI and the driver (from ATI) doesn't work with the new server (version 1.5) as they changed things.  It could be the same issue
<ethana2> ..of course, this leaves me to set it up manually
<anmar> derekS: I assume you are using the open source driver. right?
<derekS> anmar: how do i figure it out? i just want to see the logs...
<derekS> anmar: no, the nvidia driver from restricted
<anmar> derekS: hmmm.... it could be something similar to my issue.
<derekS> anmar: how can i diagnose it?
<anmar> derekS: I usually frequent this site for very helpful information (http://www.phoronix.com)
<anmar> derekS: you can gall down to the command prompt and check out the logs In /var/log/Xorg.log (i think)
<derekS> anmar: the xorg logs are overwritten...
<derekS> with the failsafe xorg config
<ethana2> Ok, how do I set up a grub entry for my new 8.10 install?
<RAOF> derekS: /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old will contain what you're after.
 * ethana2 has mounted the intrepid partition and is scouting for kernels
<derekS> RAOF: thanks! let me check, i thought i looked there
<Volkodav> still same shit _Zeus_
<_Zeus_> Volkodav: yeah, i didn't figure it out
<_Zeus_> i downgraded to x86 when a6 went out
<ethana2> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * ethana2 has located the kernels, adding them to menu.lst...  What is this UUID thing?
<_Zeus_> eh
<Volkodav> they must be a fix though
<_Zeus_> it's there so if your root gets renamed (eg, sda-sdb) you can still boot
<_Zeus_> Volkodav: i googled forever and none of the fixes worked
<ethana2> ahhh
<ethana2> _Zeus_: what would cause that to happen?
<Volkodav> that sux0rz
<_Zeus_> ethana2: eh, i dunno.  I just use the real name (/dev/sdan)
<_Zeus_> never had a problem
<RAOF> ethana2: Plugging in a new harddrive, having a USB stick plugged in on boot, a kernel upgrade changing names (hda->sda, for example).
<ethana2> hmm, you know, I don't want to do this improperly
<ethana2> how do I find the UUID of a partition?
<RAOF> ethana2: blkid, I believe.
<RAOF> As in "blkid /dev/sda5"
<ethana2> i did a 'man blkid'
<ethana2> but thanks
<DanaG> vol_id -u /dev/whatever works too.
<DanaG> er, sudo it.
<ethana2> ok yeah, i can't get the usage for blkid right and i don't know why
 * ethana2 does vol_id -u, checks man
<ethana2> wait, root		(hd0,5)?  Where does 5 come into this?
<RAOF> The bios.
<DanaG> Grub numbering starts at zero.
<DanaG> Kernel numbering starts at 1.
<RAOF> And 'a', too.
<ethana2> ...so my hardy install is on its fifth kernel?
 * ethana2 is confused now
<RAOF> No, it's on the 6th partition of the 1st harddrive.
<ethana2> oohhhhhh
<ethana2> Aha.  So /dev/sda6 is  (hd0,5), and /dev/sda3 would be (hd0,2)
<RAOF> Yes (although there's actually no guarantee that sda is hd0)
<ethana2> pretty sure it is on my system
<RAOF> Yeah, it probably is.
<anmar> RAOF: bsnider: thanks for all the help guys. time to switch back to hardy :)
<alksldkjfkasld> hey everyone
<arooni> i am having problems getting dual mon working on intrepid daily.  everything works great when i use nvidia twinview within the os.  but when i save off to the xorg file
<arooni> and restart;  i get an error
<keanu> hmm...I think there's a bug that could cause seizures in those with epilepsy - with firefox in full screen mode and another window in focus, alt+tabbing to the firefox window and only releasing the tab key (so the "alt window" stays open) causes a bunch of flickering
<alksjdaf> i have intrepid with a p43 chipset and network wireless card that has a rtl-8185L chipset... card gets detected by ubuntu and i can *TRY* to connect to wireless networks... but with a wpa network even if i enter the password i cant login :(
<papna> I'm trying to install Intrepid Alpha 6 on an old laptop of mine. When I try to boot up with the LiveCD to install or try Ubuntu, it does not work. I get to a terminal instead of where I am supposed to be. Can anyone help me?
<papna> I tried `startx', which complains that `Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration' and `Fatal server error: no screens found   giving up'.
<papna> I was about to go playing with xorg.conf, but I gather that the operation of X has changed a bit to allow flexibility.
<DanaG> argh... stupid Flash... just gave me a hard-lockup, somehow.
<nalioth> flash is evil
<DanaG> Yup.
<teethdood> any reported issues with upgrading from 8.04?
<alksjdaf> rtl-8185l chipset wireless card is having a hard time remembering my wep key... everytime i login i have to authenticate.....  though once i do it works fine
<DanaG> I've had that with an Intel 2200 card, too.
<alksjdaf> DanaG, do devs know about it
<DanaG> Beats me.  I fixed it, but I don't remember how.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, for one thing, I made the network a "System Setting" -- so it should work even without X running.
<DanaG> argh, damn flash just crashed in the MIDDLE of a video.
 * DanaG hates Flash.
<badfish> help!
<badfish> someone talk to me who isn't a bot
<armornick> hey guys, will Intrepid have a customized install? (i.e. you can choose which programs to install)
<usser_> what version iwl3945 is in intrepid?
<DanaG>  1.2.26ks
<usser_> cool, anybody had a weird problem when after returning from suspend iwl3945 driver would cause the keyboard to get stuck
<jayde_drag0n> i'm hoping someone can help, the forums andf google results have not helped (ati graphics driver) installed and in use, all nvidia stuff... installed and in use.. yet i cannot get any more than 800 resolution.. and running sudo nvidia-xconfig just says "congrats its re-written.. with no results
 * RAOF is saved from that problem by not having working suspend!
<usser_> the symptoms are. upon returning from suspend keyboard works and as soon as network manager starts connecting to a wireless network it locks the keyboard
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Do you really mean ati _and_ nvidia?
<usser_> toggling the wifi kill switch fixes it
<usser_> this is weird!!
<usser_> dmesg shows absolutely nothing
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: i mean when i goto system>administration>hardware drivers   it allowed me to checkmark enable ati graphics thingys.. i did so... no result  cannot change the resolution.. i followed all forum advice and installed all the nvidia stuff (it already was.. ran the x server settings and it told me to run sudo nvidia-xconfig.. i did.. it said it rewrote some xorg. file thingy.. but i still cannot make my screen smaller than 800 by wh
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Well, that's guaranteed not to work.
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: You can't have both fglrx and nvidia drivers installed and expect either to work :)
<DanaG> nvidia drivers also break Intel 3D.
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: So, you need to work out whether you have an ATi or nvidia graphics card.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> So... on laptops with switchable GPUs, you have to choose one or the other.
<RAOF> nvidia drivers break *
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: ati radeon
<crdlb> jayde_drag0n: which model exactly?
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: not to mention that the nvidia drivers were already installed.. not something that I did
<RAOF> So, the _first_ thing you need to do is to remove nvidia-glx-*
<RAOF> There was a packaging bug where nvidia-glx was accidentally installed, yes.
<DanaG> Don't you just love closed-source drivers that replace part of Xorg?
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: can i just use synaptic and untick them? or can i only untick some and have to leave others?
<DanaG> ... and thus break everything else.
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Yes.  Just untick all of them.
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: okay hold i will do that and then come back to continue my instruction oh wise ubuntu guru
<crdlb> RAOF: ouch, where was the dep added?
<RAOF> crdlb: I forget.  It was some time ago, too.
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: it wants to remove "linux restricted modules" when i unchecked everything that said nvidia.. continue anyway?
<RAOF> Hm.  I wonder what's taking that away.
<DanaG> nvidia-common.
<RAOF> Ah.  Don't remove that, then.
<jayde_drag0n> k
 * DanaG goes off to try nouveau again...
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: okay done.. now what
<RAOF> So, now we work out what card you have.
<RAOF> Actually, we don't need to do that at all.
<RAOF> So, now we remove the fglrx drivers.
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: lol i was just about to question that.. okay.. lead the way what names am i looking for?
<RAOF> xorg-driver-fglrx, I think.
<jayde_drag0n> apt-get uninstall?
<crdlb> RAOF: hah, I guess fglrx is still broken?
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Indeed.
<RAOF> crdlb: Yup.  No Xserver 1.5 support for you!
<DanaG> Hmm.... better than before, but not entirely better.
<DanaG> Handy site: phoronix.com
<jayde_drag0n> no thats not the right code
<DanaG> I look there about once a week, or so.
<jayde_drag0n> apt-get remove?
<crdlb> jayde_drag0n: yes
<jayde_drag0n> 10q
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: oka done
<RAOF> Now, 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup'.
<RAOF> Get rid of the old xorg.conf entirely, but keep a backup.
<jayde_drag0n> k done
<jayde_drag0n> well i ran that code.. it didn't do anything that i saw
<RAOF> Now, log out, and I think everything should be peachy.
<jayde_drag0n> don't i need to go back in and enable the ati driver again.. i checked and saw it was un-enabled
<jayde_drag0n> or do that after i log out
<RAOF> You don't do that at all, because it won't work.
<jayde_drag0n> okay i'll be back and tell you the result
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: everything is still HUGE :-(
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Would you kindly pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: can you give me the sudo code to make that come up?
<RAOF> "sudo aptitude install pastebinit"
<RAOF> Then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<jayde_drag0n> and that will give you the code from the log???
<RAOF> Yes
<jayde_drag0n> nifty
<RAOF> Or, rather, it will return a URL which you'll need to give to me.
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jayde_drag0n> er
<jayde_drag0n> http://pastebin.com/f2b39bcec
<RAOF> Hm.  Can you do the same thing for /var/log/Xorg.0.log.oldL
<RAOF> Hm.  Can you do the same thing for /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<jayde_drag0n> yah sorry went and smoked while you read it
<jayde_drag0n> http://pastebin.com/f4650faa9
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Urgh.  Can you (a) make sure that /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist, and (b) that xserver-xorg-video-ati is installed?
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: i can do the second but how do i do the first?
<RAOF> ls /etc/X11
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: i believe it does exist.. that gave a response
<RAOF> Make sure that there isn't a "xorg.conf" file there.  Or you can run "ls /etc/X11 | pastebinit -" to copy the output to a pastebin.
<DanaG> ARgh, Ikeep getting random hard-lockups, perhaps from nouveau.
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: It will give output.  You want to make sure that the output doesn't contain 'xorg.conf'.
<jayde_drag0n> http://pastebin.com/f7ab097af
<jayde_drag0n> the output does contain those words
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Gah.  'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup2'
<jayde_drag0n> okay now make sure the other thingy is installed right?
<RAOF> Yes.
<jayde_drag0n> "already at its newest version
<RAOF> Good.  Now, can you make sure that "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" doesn't exist again? :)
<jayde_drag0n> http://pastebin.com/f1f3dc0cf
<RAOF> Excellent.
<RAOF> Now, let's go for a restart.  Logging off should work, but let's be sure.
<jayde_drag0n> lol i was just about to ask that
<jayde_drag0n> brb
<jayde_drag0n> still huge.. no new resultion options
<DanaG> Hmm, nouveau is still making Xorg take 10% to 20% CPU... but it's better than it was.
<RAOF> Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old again?
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: and also when i boot up .. like before (forgot to mention) i get "ubuntu is in low graphics mode... something something cannot detect correctly"
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Right.  In that case, just pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old again :)
<jayde_drag0n> just put pastebinit in front of that line?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<jayde_drag0n> http://pastebin.com/f58258474
<RAOF> ARGH!  Why is it using xorg.conf.failsafe?!
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: also i don't get the splash loading screen anymore .. the progess bar part.. it gives me lots of text.. and there is an error in "mounting local filesystems : no final newline in etc/fstab"
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: even tho it appears to have mounted everything just fine
<RAOF> Right.  So, something's gone wrong in your Xorg.
<RAOF> Let's just reinstall all of Xorg!
<DanaG> RAOF: try to look in /var/log/gdm -- sometimes GDM just gets screwed up.
<jayde_drag0n> okay! lead on
<DanaG> It'll get stuck in failsafe even when you fix the problem.
<RAOF> sudo aptitude reinstall ~nxserver
<jayde_drag0n> with the tilde?
<DanaG> ~n ?
<RAOF> Yes.
<DanaG> what's that about?
<crdlb> aptitude crack
<DanaG> so THAT's how you give aptitude wildcards.
<RAOF> ~n means "match based on package name"
<RAOF> There are actually a bunch of match operators; ~n is just the one I use the most.
<DanaG> I never managed to figure this out... if I use just ordinary wildcards... it rejects it as "matching multiple items" -- well, DUH, it's a WILDCARD!
<jayde_drag0n> ooooOOOOooohhh nifty
<DanaG> But thanks for that tilde -- it'll be way handy.
 * DanaG ♥ aptitude.
<jayde_drag0n> okay done
<RAOF> Really?  That should have taken some time :)
<DanaG> oh yeah, nouveau+apic=force == ouchie.
<DanaG> s/+/ + /
<DanaG> er, hpet=force
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Now, let's check that xorg.conf doesn't exist _again_, then log out.
<DanaG> Hmm... since when does a celeron support c-states?
<jayde_drag0n> pastebin the var logs again?
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Pastebin the "ls /etc/X11 | pastebinit -"
<crdlb> doesn't gdm reuse the X server by default?
<RAOF> crdlb: Nope, don't think so.
<jayde_drag0n> http://pastebin.com/f1b1c8364
<RAOF> crdlb: I happily swap nvidia/nouveau by logging out.
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Excellent.  Let's play restart again!
<crdlb> there's definitely an option for it, and I thought it was the default
<jayde_drag0n> i have a dumb question tho
<jayde_drag0n> if we don't want xorg.conf... why would we have installed xorg in the first place... second place
<crdlb> lol
<crdlb> because Xorg is somewhat important
<RAOF> Xorg is the thing which does all the graphical stuf.
<jayde_drag0n> but doesn't just having xorg install its config file?
<RAOF> _All_ the graphical stuff is done by Xorg.
<RAOF> It doesn't need xorg.conf any more.
<teethdood> xorg.conf is the "old confusing" method
 * DanaG goes off to S£33Þ.
<jayde_drag0n> ahhh okee.. brb again
<DanaG> How do you pass options to nvidia driver without xorg.conf?
<RAOF> You don't.
<crdlb> RAOF: does failsafe in intrepid work differently than in hardy and < ?
<crdlb> DanaG: "how do you use the nvidia driver without xorg.conf?"
<DanaG> Then what about all these nifty options I commented here:
<DanaG> Aah.
<teethdood> 5 minutes til my upgrade -c -d forcing me to reboot. Hopefully I'll come back up
<DanaG> Oh yeah, handy nvidia stuff: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<DanaG> It doesn't have the sharedpixmaps and such tweaks nvidia recommends on the latest 177, though.
<crdlb> RAOF: because, with the old failsafe, it tries multiple vesa modes, which means bye-bye logs if the first try isn't successful
<RAOF> crdlb: Hm, maybe.
<RAOF> Dunno.
<DanaG> Oh hey, how do you decrease the horizontal icon spacing on nautilus desktop?
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: no and no... are you SURE i don't have to enable the ati driver?
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Yes.  I'm sure.
<jayde_drag0n> k
<RAOF> So, pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log again :/
<jayde_drag0n> http://pastebin.com/f48415d52
<crdlb> DanaG: by turning on use compact layout for the nautilus icon view monde?
<crdlb> mode*
<RAOF> DanaG: What was that about gdm?
<DanaG> Look in /var/log/gdm... sometimes it puts a failsafe.log file there.
<DanaG> Perhaps it's triggering on that?
<RAOF> Wah?  What happened to libdri?
<RAOF> Why is libdri still broken?
<elmargol> I'm wondering if there are usb stick images for intrepid?
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Can you 'ls /var/log/gdm | pastebinit -'?
<jayde_drag0n> http://pastebin.com/f22398ec2
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Can you pastebinit /var/log/gdm/failsafe.log
<jayde_drag0n> and of course.. i can do anything you ask me to so long as directions are provided :-)
<jayde_drag0n> http://pastebin.com/f332b38dc
<RAOF> DanaG: Gah!  Help!
<RAOF> How does one deal with failsafe X?
<DanaG> I have disabled it on my systems, because it's a royal pain.
<RAOF> How do you do that?
<DanaG> #this is a comment
<DanaG> argh
<DanaG> keyboard lag.... lost an entire chat line!
<DanaG> you comment out the FailsafeXServer line in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<DanaG> Try to just rm that failsafe log there, though.  then restart GDM.
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: ^^^.  Let's try that; sudo rm /var/log/gdm/failsafe.log
<jayde_drag0n> k
<jayde_drag0n> gdm = gnome desktop manager?
<RAOF> Gnome display manager, I think.
<jayde_drag0n> okay now reboot?
<RAOF> Yeah, why not.
<jayde_drag0n> lol allrighty..    sienot..  am so tired of things being huge.. i wish it could just be done thru force
<jayde_drag0n> er side note
 * DanaG hates the FailsafeXServer thing.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another feature: http://https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/257809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257809 in kde-guidance "guidance-backends overwrites xorg.conf without confirmation or notification, if video card has changed since last boot" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Good thing it's no longer a dependency of ubuntu-desktop.
<DanaG> ... or rather, it was a dependency of displayconfig-gtk, which has been removed.
<jayde_drag0n> *sigh*
<jayde_drag0n> so .. dumb question again.. we can't use the restricted driver because it doesn't work in ibex? it was working in hardy
<DanaG> Old card, or new card?
<DanaG> Oh wait, ati, not nvidia, right?
<jayde_drag0n> yes
<DanaG> I don't remember which.
<jayde_drag0n> ati
<DanaG> I have the "nvidia to old" thing on my spare laptop I'm currently using.
<jayde_drag0n> same card as i've had at least 2 years
<DanaG> s/to/too/ -- agh, key lag.
<DanaG> I haven't dealt with fglrx or radeon/radeonhd at all in... oh, since the 9800 Pro era.
<DanaG> I'll be going back to ATI next time, though -- hopefully this or next month.
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: You can't use fglrx because it doesn't work in intrepid, yes.
<jayde_drag0n> k
<RAOF> And I think your card might no longer be supported by fglrx, anyway :)
<DanaG> No X Server 1.4 / 1.5 / whatever support.
<DanaG> What card?
<elmargol> Do i still need the alternate cd to create an encrypted installation?
<RAOF> elmargol: I believe so, ye.s
<jayde_drag0n> and that means what to me? i have to reinstall hardy and never again ponder upgrading or i'll be stuck with a resolution on crack?
<elmargol> can I suspend using a encrypted swap? :D
<DanaG> What video card?
<DanaG> The open-source drivers have gotten much better in recent times, I've read.
<RAOF> elmargol: Yes.
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: You _should_ be able to use the free drivers.  I can't quite work out why they're not working.
<jayde_drag0n> i was trying to avoid having to turn everything off.. move stuff around.. find a flashlight... write numbers down.. reboot and look up the dang card in google
<RAOF> In fact, it should _automatically_ just work for you.
<RAOF> Yeah, I wouldnt' bother doing that.
<jayde_drag0n> it _did_ work for me automatically.... in hardy
<DanaG> lspci can help.
<DanaG> or rather, lspci -nn
<DanaG> (don't always need -v .)
<jayde_drag0n> Radeon 9550
<jayde_drag0n> thank the gods for that command
<RAOF> jayde_drag0n: Hm.  Can you run "dpkg-divert --list * | pastebinit -"?
<RAOF> I think the reason why things aren't working is that something's breaking your libdri, and the same something might be breaking your radeon drivers.
<jayde_drag0n> ugh "KeyboardInterrupt caught."
 * DanaG must go off to bed....
<DanaG> Sat Sep 20 00:08:30 PDT 2008
<DanaG> ... yeah.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is nouveau faster with composite off, or with it on?
<DanaG> And can it do xv without b0rked colors?
<RAOF> It should!
<jayde_drag0n> hey is this important "jayde@MASTER:~$ sudo apt-get install libdri
<jayde_drag0n> Reading package lists... Done
<jayde_drag0n> Building dependency tree
<jayde_drag0n> Reading state information... Done
<jayde_drag0n> E: Couldn't find package libdri"
<DanaG> gacj
<DanaG> gaack
<RAOF> No.  It's a part of xorg.
<jayde_drag0n> lol okay.. thought i'd try
<RAOF> Have you pastebinned "dpkg-divert --list * | pastebinit -"?
<jayde_drag0n> i said it wouldn't let me
<jayde_drag0n> "KeyboardInterrupt caught."
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> Can you try again?
<DanaG> try without '*'
<RAOF> Oh, cool.  That works!
<jayde_drag0n> http://pastebin.com/f4f498c66
<RAOF> You appear to still have xorg-driver-fglrx installed!
<RAOF> Either that, or it left the diversion in place when you uninstalled it.
<DanaG> The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.
<DanaG> Try appending the scale filter to your filter list,
<DanaG> e.g. -vf spp,scale instead of -vf spp.
<DanaG> that's from mplayer.
<jayde_drag0n> shortly it will NOT be installed
<jayde_drag0n> done... no longer installed
<jayde_drag0n> _completely_ removed
<RAOF> Then, 'sudo aptitude reinstall ~nxserver`, then log out.
<RAOF> I believe this will fix the world.
<DanaG> omg, awesome:
<DanaG> Totem was not able to play this disc.
<DanaG> No reason.
<DanaG> It actually literally said those two lines.
<DanaG> =þ
<jayde_drag0n> brb again
<DanaG> Ugh, colors are still screwy.
<RAOF> File a bug with the nouveau guys?
<jayde_drag0n> RAOF: omg you are awesome... now.. LOL want to tackle 3 other problems?  one pre-existing?
<jayde_drag0n> the other 2 might be realy simple.. i just lack the knowledge
<philip__> after upgrading, I get "no greeter widget plugin loaded. Check configuration" X fails to load
 * DanaG now goes off to bed for real.
<jayde_drag0n> firefox will not download anything on clicking anymore.. i have to specifically right click save as  or else nothing will hapen when you click on a download link
<philip__> ok so Ibex doesn't have KDE4.1, but I installed KDE4.1 in my Hardy. Upgrade borked KDE hence the error
<philip__> stupid question but
<philip__> how do I set the default to gnome instead of KDE, since KDE failed
<philip__> ok, modify /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<rconan> horay my upgrade has finished... is there any reason I shouldn't restart immediately?
<Lynoure> rconan: you are the best person to answer that, I guess. If you want, you can check various configuration files for existence/sanity first
<rconan> well... it seems i am one of the lucky ones
<rconan> apart from the RgbPath in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf I have had no issues
<rconan> (at least it starts up)
<yavapai> nickserv
<hyper_ch> hmmm, does skype from the medibuntu repos run for someone?
<yavapai> any body have a external hard drive with ext3 that works? my usb hd spikes 2.6.27 to 100% and dosnt mount
<teethdood> wth
<teethdood> I opened Places|Home and VLC starts up, displaying all the pics in my home
<ailean> struggling to upgrade packages. W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/app-install-data-ubuntu/app-install-data_0.6.6_all.deb
<ailean>   404 Not Found.  Can someone help?
<Lynoure> ailean: you could try some of the other mirrors?
<Lynoure> ailean: or, actually, pastebin your sources.list
<ailean> ok Lynoure - 2 secs :)
<Lynoure> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/app-install-data-ubuntu/ has various versions, no 0.6.6 though, but 0.6.8
<ailean> that sorted it Lynoure thanks
<yavapai> lynore  me too
<Lynoure> might be something simple apt-get update fixes (something changing between last update and the upgrade)
<yavapai> thanks
<hyper_ch> huhu Lynoure
<ailean> Lynoure, ach i caused myself a load of problems with the xserver.  my title bars no longer show up
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: yes?
<hyper_ch> Lynoure: you run 64bit?
<Lynoure> hyper_ch: no...
<hyper_ch> ok
<Lynoure> ailean: if it's in Gnome, I would not really know about that, sorry
<cyphase> what's the box that pops up in the top-left corner when you run the screen resolution utility for?
<ailean> Lynoure, thanks :)
<darthanubis> why does the sound die after a while?
<darthanubis> it seems as though pulse is broken
<darthanubis> I have to reboot before I can regain audio
<badp> Morning
<darthanubis> videos won't play because it seems to be waiting for the audio to be in sync
<badp> Is it me or Intrepid's Transmission cannot be reduced to the tray?
<badp> I'm a button away from submitting the bug report, figured I'd be better off asking for confirmation though.
<rconan> anyone used ubuntu with a Marvell 88SE6121?
<rconan> It seems to have loaded pata_marvell but I don't see the drives on it
<Hobbsee> rconan: do you need to use ndiswrapper for that?
<rconan> it's a storage controller so no
<Hobbsee> oh, i guessed it was a wifi card.
<rconan> there were clues (module name being pata_marvell and my referal to drives)
<rconan> i guess i could have been more clear
<Stevko> Hello. I today installed linux-image-2.6.27-3-generic (i was running linux-image-2.6.24-21-386 before) and I get error messages about uvesafb. It complained about missing v86d, so I installed that but some errors are still there. Since I do not believe I need uvesafb (I have an idea about what it does), how can I completely disable/remove it?
<Stevko> I am going to test something (possible solution). I will come back (and read the log of what I missed).
<shingoki> So has it been decided what ibex will look like, yet? I saw some really awful "everything dark brown" screenshots, was just wondering how it is going?
<TuTUXG> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<TuTUXG> is anyone able to get vmware-player/server/workstation working under intrepid?
<TuTUXG> with the 2.6.27 kernel of course
<TuTUXG> !#264789
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 264789
<TuTUXG> !bug #264789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264789 in linux "USB Hard Drive Not Accessible" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264789
<TuTUXG> !bug #263837
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263837 in ubuntu "VMWare Server on kernel 2.6.27-2-generic: cannot compile vmmon module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263837
<stdin> TuTUXG: there's no need for '!' when looking up bugs
<stdin> bug #12345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<TuTUXG> thanks, stdin
<TuTUXG> but #1
<TuTUXG> bug #1
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<stdin> that bug is huge, and probably times out
<matt__> I can't get my rtl-8150 wifi pci card working, is this http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing#Preparing_the_System still relevent or does .27 kernel support it. I'm confused
<badp> Where's the intrepid section on ubuntuforums.org?
<badp> Or do I just post on General?
<badp> I fail >.
<badp> <
<badp> Oh well, nothing I can do now.
<mattik> Do you know how can I get Firefox 32 bit working with flash and java in 64 bit system. I tried some link and I got the Firefox of the Hardy, but not java and flash
<Unksi> mattik: flash is broken at the moment, dunno about java as i dont use it
<mattik> ok, thanks
<Unksi> np
<badp> Hmm, I'm using Flash just fine
<Unksi> which browser? firefox?
<badp> Yep.
<badp> I'm using the non-free version of flash.
<Unksi> ok
<mattik> badp: Do you know any instructions for it
<badp> I just upgraded
<badp> I didn't touch anything.
<badp> I'm using flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.1.218
<mattik> badp: What source I can use in 64 bit system for it? some row in sources.list?
<badp> Oh
<badp> Flash in 64 bits
<badp> Sorry
<badp> I'm running with a 32 bits CPU
<mattik> ok
<mattik> I have to wait then
<Unksi> mattik: i just purged flash and nspluginwrapper and installed them again, works now
<Unksi> maybe you should try that as well
<mattik> Unksi: What source do you have?
<Unksi> the default sources list that comes with ubuntu
<mattik> in 64 bit system?
<Unksi> yes
<mattik> ok, I try
<Unksi> wonder why i didnt try that earlier :P
<mattik> do you have firefox 64 bit
<mattik> ok I purge this firefox 32 bit
<Pretto> hi folks
<Pretto> any help about network manager and gsm connections?
<badp> ...Firefox's brk()'ing as there is no tomorrow
<mattik> Is there some free flash plugin what I have to remove that I can get nonfree flash?
<Linux_Galore> will the Intel 5100 wifi stuff be supported in intrepid ?  and yes Intel have released a driver, last August
<Linux_Galore> but it looks like the code is merged into 2.6.27
<Linux_Galore> ooh goody looks like Intrepid will be using 2.6.27,  Im going to have to kick someone for telling me Intrepid will be using 2.6.26
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<Mez> Hmm..... Ibex... for some reason, gnome has stopped loading properly on login
<Mez> I have to switch to a terminal and run export DISPLAY=:0; nohup gnome-panel &
<Mez> any ideas how to fix that?
<Pretto> Mez, put it on your .bashrc?
<Mez> Pretto, /me rolls eyes
<Mez> 1) I dont use bash 2) that wouldnt be loaded on a GRAPHICAL login anyways
<Pretto> Mez, but .bashrc runs  when you login, or not?
<Pretto> Mez, even in a GRAPHICAL  environment
<Mez> Pretto, no...
<Mez> why would it? .bashrc runs when BASH runs
<Pretto> Mez, i think   that you have a graphical shell over a text shell
<Pretto> Mez, so,  bash will run
<Mez> Pretto, it shouldn't.
<Mez> unless I ran an xterm
<Mez> secondly..
<Mez> I dont use bash
<Pretto> Mez,   but you have the login window, the problem is after login?
 * Mez headdesks repeatedly
<Mez> Pretto, yes. I can login. However, it seems that the gnome-session manager isn't loading up gnome-panel like it should do.
<s0u][ight> 2.6.27 is still rc : will it be stable enough before intrepids final release has taken place?
<Pretto> Mez, just to test, it works if you load it in the gnome-session?
<Mez> Pretto, at the moment, i dont care to restart X to try.
<Mez> I'd rather an answer off of someeone who knows what's going on
<Pretto> Mez, so, put the command in the gnome-session until you find a better solution
<Pretto> Mez, you did a clean install? or upgraded?
<Mez> upgraded... as always... however, this happened without any changes since the last time it worked
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/7LzEGw57.html <-- I think I found the issue
 * Pretto will look at it
<Pretto> Mez, metacity?
<Mez> yeah, it then goes on to configure gnome-session-manager
<Pretto> hummmm... Mez, so make a  backup of .metacity and take it off
 * Mez headdesks
<Mez> or... let it configure it and then it should work ?
<Pretto> do the login again, and let's see if  its ok
<Pretto> Mez, yes
<zniavre> anyones experienced ccsm crash in used?
<salty-horse> hi. I'm trying to enable the nvidia restricted driver via jockey. after clicking "install and turn on" it waits a bit, and then returns to the main dialog without enabling the driver. any idea what's wrong?
<afief> is there any chance the ubuntu folks will stop shipping a mostly-useless ffmpeg?
<TheImp> afief: no because of licencing issues
<TheImp> you can get a full ffmpeg via medibuntu
<TheImp> blame your gov ...
<afief> TheImp, you mean patents? I'm not aware of any "license" for ffmpeg stuff
<Mez> afief, oh... mostly useless ffmpeg..
 * Mez headdesks
<Mez> afief, would that be one that freezes when trying to decode DVB-T ?
<Mez> cause that might have been what the issue was last night
<afief> Mez, I mean the ffmpeg without the ability to encode mpeg4 video streams
<Mez> oh... :(
 * Mez had major issues last night while trying to see if a DVB USB stick would work with ubuntu
<Mez> managed to get it to scan... and zap... but mplayer stuck when trying to watch it (demux_open)
<Mez> I assumed it was the demux)
<afief> Mez, no idea, my needs are more simple I guess: "simply" encode some stuff to mpeg4... well it's not as easy as it sounds, but with the ffmpeg that ships with ubuntu it's impossible
<Mez> !medibuntu | afief
<ubottu> afief: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<afief> meh... if patents are legal reasons I wonder how lame and other stuff made it into the repository(not to mention that there is a patent even on the progressbar)
<bob_sinclair> why do i get this insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.27-3-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8180.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<terminator> I lost displayconfig-gtk and when I run it with gksudo I get command not found.  Tried reloading from synaptic and it is not found.  What do I do to fix this problem.
<salty-horse> terminator, I think it was phased out
<salty-horse> the package was removed from intrepid
<salty-horse> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/displayconfig-gtk
<salty-horse> see?
<terminator> was wondering why I can't find it.  Maybe you can answer another question.  I am trying to load a GeForce FX5200 card using the nvidia 173 driver and all I get upon rebooting is low graphic mode.
<salty-horse> terminator, is it enabled in the restricted drivers manager?
<salty-horse> system>administrations>hardware drivers
<terminator> how Yes it is
<salty-horse> I don't know anything else to check :)
<terminator> Do you have to setup the xorg.conf file anyway special.
<Hobbsee> you shouldn't do, it should all be auto-detected.
<terminator> well my system is picking up the driver as vesa.
<linux1> hiya ppl anyone else having problem with gksudo lockup up you system :(
<XVampireX> That's why it's alpha...
<XVampireX> I'm putting hardy heron back
<illogick> i just upgraded to alpha 6 and cannot get compiz settings manager
<illogick> its no longer an option to install in synaptics package manger?
<illogick> could anyone help with getting compiz settings manager working in intrepid ibex alpha 6???
<illogick> is there a fix to this problem?
<doggymenz> the adobe flash in repo sucks, its flash10-beta, its buggy and slow. i need flash10-rc, please put it in the repo
<_Zeus_> ??
<Guest76031> i installed 8.10 64 and tried to install skype ,the icon shows but skype never launches
<_Zeus_> run skype from a console please
<kruyKaze> how do i do that?
<_Zeus_> open a console and type skype?
<_Zeus_> no offense but if you know this little, you'd be better off running hardy
<kruyKaze> is that the same thing as a terminal?
<kruyKaze> none taken
<pwnguin> yes
<kruyKaze> thx'
<kruyKaze> error message "skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<_Zeus_> yup
<_Zeus_> known bug
<_Zeus_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/271550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271550 in ia32-libs "ia32-libs missing libQtDBus, others?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kruyKaze> in 8.10 or skype?
<_Zeus_> i think 8.10
<kruyKaze> thanks
<_Zeus_> i had that error in a5 x64, when i went to a6 i went to x86
<kruyKaze> is there a way to go back to hardy?
<_Zeus_> sure
<_Zeus_> reinstall
<kruyKaze> well without loosing everything :)
<kruyKaze> also i cant uninstall skype it says it's not installed but the icon is still there
<_Zeus_> sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<_Zeus_> there's not really a way to downgrade w/o reinstalling
<kruyKaze> did that still showing the icon in "internet"
<_Zeus_> it's probably an error
<_Zeus_> if you really want, restart X
<kruyKaze> is that rebooting?
<pwnguin>  you can reinstall without "losing everything," if you have a /home partition
<_Zeus_> kruyKaze: press ctrl+alt+bksp
<_Zeus_> log out/login
<kruyKaze> ok
<kruyKaze> brb
<e\ectro_> for some reason, gdm is defaulting to Xfce4, where can I get it to ensure that gnome is preferred
<kruyKaze> i still have that skype icon
<kruyKaze> is there a way to just delete it?
<hardcore> is it a good idea to try out 8.10 alpha or should i wait for beta?
<hyper_ch> so, for the time being I run now Sykpe in a VM
<ethana2> Ok, my new a6 install isn't booting, grub says bad file or directory or something
<ethana2> it was a manual install, so the problem is most likely my fault
 * ethana2 pastebins his menu.lst
<ethana2> http://pastebin.com/f23466de8
 * ethana2 hugs pastebinit -i
<ethana2> I did it manually because I wanted grub to still be controlled only by hardy
<ethana2> I can't see what I did wrong...
<teethdood> e\ectro_: modify /etc/X11/default-manager
<ethana2> Do I just have a corrupt kernel or something?
<ethana2> ok, that directory there that points to the kernel-- that all happens after grub goes into the indicated partition, correct?
<void^> assuming hd0,2 is correct
<ethana2> I have one hard drive...  intrepid is /dev/sda3
<ethana2> so hd0, partition 3 - 1
<ethana2> do sda$ and (hd0,$) numbers correspond?
<ethana2> I know the whole count from 1 or 0 thing, but i'm not making false assumptions am I?
<void^> sda3 -> 0,2 is correct
<ethana2> ok
 * ethana2 strokes beard
<ethana2> I don't know what to think of this
<ethana2> ohhhhhh
<ethana2> what the
<ethana2> there's a vmlinuz and initrd right in /
<ethana2> I bet this has to do with the one change they made to keep grub cleaner
 * ethana2 changes data to use those
 * ethana2 tries
<teethdood> ibex sure feels a lot more snappier than hardy
<teethdood> hardy is too hard
<ethana2> http://pastebin.com/m37382bf3
<ethana2> You know, when someone's installing intrepid and they say not to install a bootloader
<ethana2> maybe they still want to be able to use the OS
<ethana2> ...they just don't want their current bootloader jacked
<ethana2> I should have had an option "Add OS to current bootloader"
<ethana2> I don't know whether I should file a bug or what
<hyper_ch> so, finally skype runs on 64bit ibex :)
<tanath> how do i get music-applet to work with amarok? the amarok plugin says there's no kdecore module
<hyper_ch> tanath: you have kdecore installed?
<tanath> hyper_ch, the only thing that came up in search was python-kde4. i installed it, but that didn't help
<hyper_ch> do you konw the exact filename?
<tanath> hyper_ch, it just says 'kdecore'
<tanath> "No module named kdecore"
<hyper_ch> no clue
<tanath> :-/
<hyper_ch> tanath: start amarok from the shell and the load it and then look at the output whether you can get an exact filename
<tanath> nope
<tanath> gives some basic info, then detaches from terminal
<tanath> no mention of it
<hyper_ch> tanath: how about asking in #amarok ?
<tanath> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/kdecore.so
<tanath> that might be it
<tanath> from ' dpkg -L python-kde4|grep -i core'
<hyper_ch> have a try :)
<tanath> hyper_ch, try what?
<hyper_ch> at that package there
<tanath> configure button is disabled until the plugin is enabled
<tanath> sorry?
<tanath> that's the package i installed which was the only mentioned when searching kdecore... it didn't help
<hyper_ch> then you might want to ask in #amarok
<tanath> well, not sure how much help they'd be. amarok works fine. it's the applet that doesn't work :P
<hyper_ch> or wait, amarok 1.4 is based on kde 3x... maybe you need to get the according python lib for that
 * ethana2 uses neon
<ethana2> i use rhythmbox when i want system integration though
<tanath> i dislike rhythmbox
<tanath> i had a script installed which made amarok work with my media keys, but upgrading to 8.10 broke it
<ethana2> Should I just reinstall and have intrepid take over my bootloader?
<max_> *sigh*
<max_> I upgraded to ibex from hardy, but now gdm won't display.
<max_> Is this a common problem?
<lenios> max_, kinda yes
<max_> Can anyone help me? I upgraded to ubuntu ibex, but now the graphical display doesn't work at all. Gdm, by the way. Is this a commmon problem, and can I fix this?
<max_> I logged off for some reason, so I didn't get anything before that previous post.
<max_> What should I do?
<max_> Anyone?
<lenios> i can't help you
<max_> Why not?
<lenios> because i don't know how to fix this
<max_> Does anyone?
<max_> New question: If nobody know how to fix it, how do I downgrade to 8.04?
<max_> What command is it?
<max_> Like, anyone can tell me.
<XVampireX> upgrading and downgrading is not something you'd want to do
<XVampireX> better just reinstall with the 8.04 CD
<XVampireX> You know I've got an idea for 8.10
<XVampireX> err
<XVampireX> 9.04
<max_> Gah. Is the official release date on October 31st?
<XVampireX> yeah
<XVampireX> I think
<max_> 9.04 is Jaunty Jackolope, haha.
<XVampireX> yeah
<max_> Well, I'm going to go reinstall... second time today.
<XVampireX> Well my idea was.... to create 1 DVD that lets you install whatever package, kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu
<XVampireX> something like opensuse...
<lenios> isn't there already a dvd?
<XVampireX> don't think so
<XVampireX> if anything it's just ubuntu and kubuntu
<lenios> oh
<literal> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<ethana2> Am I advised to reinstall intrepid and have it overwrite my bootloader?
<ethana2> Can I have it redo my bootloader without a reinstall?
<mnemo> i just upgraded to intrepid alpha and now X.org wont start because it says "ABI major version does not match xserver version" (this is for the ATI fglrx driver) .... how can I workaround this issue?
<dennis101010_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/4970232/
<teethdood> anyone else experiencing thrashing hard drives? my HD light is always indicating that it's reading/writing
<teethdood> Ibex may literally break my system at this rate
<mnemo> teethdood: how long has it been going on?
<mnemo> sometimes ubuntu runs batch jobs in the background for a few minutes
<teethdood> since my upgrade last night
<mnemo> start a terminal and run "top"... which program is running a lot in there??
<teethdood> it's not really thrashing, more like constantly accessing stuff
<literal> might want to try iotop instead
<teethdood> firefox is at 2% CPU, but that's not the culprit
<mnemo> teethdood: what program is listed inside "iotop" ??
<mnemo> use "sudo apt-get install iotop" if you dont have it
<teethdood> apt-geting iotop right now
<teethdood> son of a gun
<teethdood> myth
<teethdood> I just installed it right after the upgrade
<teethdood> ok thanks guys
<mnemo> np
<_tommyd> sorry for this question but I just upgraded to 8.10 and now I can't log in in gdm, I can switch to another console just fine, I can also set the brightness of my screen but every other input won't get recognized :/
<_tommyd> any way to fix this?
<mnemo> _tommyd: why cant you login? wrong password, cant type letters in username box or what?
<_tommyd> the inputbox won't show any letters I type
<mnemo> _tommyd: laptop?
<_tommyd> yes
<_tommyd> as said special keys and alt+f1 etc works fine
<mnemo> if you switch to another virtual console, can you type normally in there?
<_tommyd> yes
<mnemo> strange, sry I've never heard anything like it before.. maybe someone else on this channel knows
<_tommyd> I then tried with a usb keyboard and same result, inputbox stays clear but can switch consoles
<_tommyd> similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/254840 except no problems with the mouse
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254840 in xorg-server "[intrepid] mouse and keyboard stop working under gdm and gnome" [Medium,Triaged]
<_tommyd> ok so I have to add inputdevice under ServerLayout in xorg.conf will try that, should have read it more carefully :/
<teethdood> is there a way to remove all packages that were installed at a specific time? (ie I installed mythtv, which installed 30 other packages)
<astraljava> teethdood: If you used aptitude, `sudo aptitude remove mythtv` should remove the other that came along as they're not used by any other package.
<astraljava> `mythtv`, or whatever it is called.
<teethdood> astraljava: that was nice. Now only if synaptic has the same capability
<astraljava> teethdood: aptitude really is a superior dpkg front-end. :)
<teethdood> I thought xorg.conf is not needed anymore
<iddo> how can i prevent seahorse from revealing my empathy gtalk password?
<kevin06_> hi
<kevin06_> the fglrx works  with xorg 7.4?
<user_> hi, i am running a6 in virtualbox 2.0.2, but cannot change the screen resolution to something higher then 800x600. someone has a hint to solve this? (i wouldnt want to delete a6 and report no further issues, because of this usability issue..)
<Unksi> 202931 < mnemo> i just upgraded to intrepid alpha and now X.org wont start because it says "ABI major version does not match xserver version" (this is for the ATI fglrx driver) .... how can I workaround this issue?
<Unksi> kevin06_: according to that, i would guess that no
<bsnider> kevin06_, wait a month or so and it probably will
<kevin06_> ok thanks
<DBO> I know I must be starting to sound like a broken record... but... suspend help?  My laptop will only suspend one time then it wont resume from a second suspend
<DBO> help?
<Lynoure> Have you tried the suspend troubleshooting instructions yet?
<bsnider> does it suspend when you put the lid down?
<Lynoure> I have not tried suspend on ibex, but I have sweated over it in other versions...
<DBO> bsnider, i disabled that
<DBO> Lynoure, i tried everything I could yeah
<bsnider> but it would work if you hadn't diasbled it?
<DBO> which instruction do you want me to look at in particular
<DBO> bsnider, the first time
<DBO> the second time it fails to resume
<DBO> it will suspend once
<Lynoure> DBO: So you have already figured out which point it fails at?
<DBO> and only once
<Lynoure> DBO: Seems I cannot find them on the wiki anymore.
<DBO> well there are a multitude of issues, I have worked through several
<DBO> at first it would not suspend at all
<DBO> then I disabled the ath5k driver and replaced it with ndiswrapper.  Now it will suspend once.  I also had to manually enabled some quirks to get video back
<DBO> but after the second suspend its still just hard locked.  I get video, I can see my mouse, but I can't move it.  Caps lock does nothing, I can't switch VT's
<Lynoure> you could try blacklisting the video and wlan drivers for the suspend
<bsnider> did all this work in hardy?
<DBO> Lynoure, I removed them completes and tried suspending from a vt
<DBO> and suspending using the VESA driver
<DBO> bsnider, I can't boot hardy
<DBO> I have a thinkpad T500
<DBO> Intrepid is the only distro "out" right now capable of booting my hardware
<bsnider> fascinating
<bsnider> is that an old machine or a new one?
<SwedeMike> brand new
<SwedeMike> reviews are from august 2008, so it's most likely fresh release
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> just came out
<bsnider> is everything intel?
<SwedeMike> bsnider: no, ati gfx chip. Google it, there are plenty of specs in reviews
<DBO> no
<DBO> I dont have the ATI chip
<DBO> i have intel only
<DBO> there is a model just with the intel chip
<DBO> everything else is intel except the wireless which is atheros
<DBO> but even rmmod'ing its module before suspend does not fix it
<bsnider> it will probably work much better as of the beta release
<DBO> why do you say that?
<bsnider> atheros isn't properly supported until then
<DBO> well like I said, I have removed the module all together
<DBO> that doesn't make a difference on suspend
<bsnider> there's lots of people having suspend/resume problems if you look in the forums
<bsnider> i'm sure it will be fixed
<DBO> is there any way I can help ensure that
<DBO> my bug report is already the number one hit for "thinkpad t500 suspend"
<bsnider> unless you're keith packard, probably not
<DBO> alright, then you leave me no choice but to file the most hilarious bug report I can in hopes someone diggs it =P
<Lynoure> DBO: so, what part of resume it gets stuck at, currenly?
<DBO> figuring that out is somewhat difficult.  Doing the system clock think (whatever thats called) generates no hash matches
<DBO> but it gets to the point of actually showing my mouse
<DBO> on a black display
<DBO> its backlit
<DBO> and there is some hard drive activity before that point
<DBO> but then it freezes completely
<Lynoure> DBO: if it gets to any resume scripts, you can find out where by   touch somewhere/resumescriptname
<Lynoure> DBO: add that to the resume script, then after failed resume see which one was the last one touched (remember to clean up before next attempt)
<DBO> Lynoure, I was under the impression that wont actually get commited to the hard drive until after suspend completes
<DBO> but /var/log/pm.suspend.log shows nothing from any resume scripts
<Lynoure> DBO: if that's the case, some things have changed... oh well
<DBO> Lynoure, dont get me wrong
<DBO> I am going to try it
<DBO> whatever it takes to help
<histo> Is there a way to search for specific packages at packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<histo> nvm I found it
<Jordan_U> histo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ choose Intrepid as the distro in the search
<histo> Yeah just found that ty jordan
<histo> Ooh found the same bug persists from several versions of ubuntu.
<histo> Is anyone else able to confirm?
<histo> Well perhaps I can explain the problem and someone might be able to tell me which package to file the bug under.
<histo> If you install tightvncserver and tightvnc-java.  Then you start a tightvncserver.  If you try to connect to that server via a java webrowser it kills the vnc server.
<histo> I can kill it everytime with amd64
<histo> So is it a problem ith tightvnc-java or a problem with tightvncserver handling the connection?
<histo> You can use tightvncserver with a normal vnc client and it works fine.
<histo> But soon as you try the java connection kablooie.  This happens it gutsy also.
<EvilDaemon> Alright, so in Hardy, network was found in System > Administration > Network
<EvilDaemon> Where is it in Ibex Alpha 6?
<SwedeMike> been wondering the same thing, but you can run it manually from shell
<EvilDaemon> can you install a GUI client?
<SwedeMike> gnome-network-preferences
<SwedeMike> just start that, it's the same application, it's just not in the menu
<terminator_> Anybody running a GeForce FX5200 with the 173 driver?
<EvilDaemon> Are there any guides to get Skype on Alpha 6?
<JontheEchidna> EvilDaemon: just download the .deb from skype.com and run it with gdebi
<EvilDaemon> Ok, thanks.
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-21
<RyanPrior> Where can I get information on what the final theme / artwork will be for Intrepid?
 * JontheEchidna grabs his crystal ball
<kent> human?  :)
<zniavre> human-murrine ?
<charlie-tca> Is anyone having issues with connecting using static IP address?
<charlie-tca> I tested Xubuntu Alpha 6 on two systems, and can't even ping my server
<Jordan_U> How can I completely remove kubuntu-desktop?
<Pici> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Jordan_U> charlie-tca: How are you connecting with a static IP, via network-manager?
<Jordan_U> Pici: Doesn't work for intrepid / KDE4
<charlie-tca> I tried to, but it won't let me enter static IP
<charlie-tca> Do I need to remove network manager?
<Pici> Jordan_U: :/ sorry.
<Jordan_U> charlie-tca: In what way does it not let you? no
<charlie-tca> When I click to add a new connection, click on manual, OK greys out and never comes back
<charlie-tca> Even if I try to edit the existing Auto eth0 it does it
<Jordan_U> charlie-tca: Did you fill in all of the required fields?
<charlie-tca> Yes, all the fields including route
<charlie-tca> /etc/network/interfaces shows the static connection, too, with all the information
<iddo> how can i prevent seahorse from revealing empathy gtalk password?
<Jordan_U> charlie-tca: Please file a bug report
<charlie-tca> Okay, against Network Manager?
<Jordan_U> charlie-tca: I am not sure, since you say that your /etc/network/interfaces also isn't getting the job done, but the package is just a "suggestion" anyway, and network-manager is a good place to start
<charlie-tca> Okay. I'll go do that. Thanks!
<jadams_> does intrepid have 3d support for ati cards yet?
<crdlb> jadams_: for ones supported by the radeon driver
<jadams_> crdlb, I have an X1200 / RS690, so it looks like I'm 2d only under radeon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<crdlb> nope, it should work in intrepid
<jadams_> cool.  I'm updating right now, a week or two ago it wasn't working.
<crdlb> hmm
<jadams_> I'm running intrepid atm
<jadams_> the X1200 is a particularly vile graphics card, to be honest
<jadams_> mine's an X1250 I think
<jadams_> I have a question, but I have more of a procedural question (teach a man to fish and whatnot)
<jadams_> I want to know what version of the gimp is current with intrepid, but in general I want to know how I should check what version of package X is current with intrepid
<jadams_> so I don't have to ask people stupid questions
<crdlb> jadams_: you can use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<x1250> jadams_, or http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<jadams_> thanks
<crdlb> the problem with packages.ubuntu.com is that it's only updated once a day
<jadams_> I just want gimp 2.5 to hit intrepid
<jadams_> or gimp with GEGL, whatever
<jadams_> I've been waiting on GEGL for what seems like forever, and the little bit I've seen integrated so far into the GIMP is making me supremely happy
<morsch> Hi. I'm in the live CD right now. I want to install on to an existing ext3 partition. I moved all the important files (/home etc)on the partition into a subdirectory (/oldsys)... I selected manual partitioning and to NOT format the drive. Now it's warning me that existing directories containing system files ("/etc, /lib, /usr, ...") will be deleted during the install... Can I go through with this without it touching /oldsys?
<_Zeus_> morsch: i really don't think that's a good idea
<crdlb> morsch: no
<Jordan_U> morsch: I think so, but I wouldn't bet unbacked up files on it
<_Zeus_> i don't think that's wise
<_Zeus_> you'll be left with the files that got removed in that version
<crdlb> you'd be better off just upgrading via update-manager
<morsch> the root folder is basically empty apart from /oldsys at this point...
<crdlb> if the existing install is hardy
<morsch> damn
<morsch> yeah it is... or rather was, I think going back will be rather painful after the moving around of folders I did earlier
<morsch> but I really, really want to do a clean install and not (another) dist-upgrade
<crdlb> you absolutely should have a backup of all important files on another HDD before using the intrepid installer in any mode
<x1250> You have all in one partition, did a backup for your old system in /oldsys, and then installed telling to not format? I dont see a problem.
<crdlb> you could try it I guess, but only if you have a backup of everything in /oldsys
<morsch> I'll try backing it up to another partition, but it's sooo much data... I'm sure I could lose a lot of it, but wading through it would take forever ;)
<_Zeus_> morsch: i wouldn't update to intrepid if you have no backup and valuable files
<morsch> okay
<mn> How do I get II, and how do I update my GNOME in HH?
<mn> How glitchy is alpha 6?
<JaseX> Hello.
<jrib> mn: *alpha*  = "use if you do not mind your computer exploding"
<JaseX> I was wondering if I could obtain some info pertaining to Ibex...
<jrib> JaseX: just ask the question!
<mn> jrib: is it really that bad?  surely it's not too much worse than what the beta will be?
<mn> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JaseX> Yes okay.
<x1250> mn, it works fine here. You can search the intrepid ibex ubuntu forum to get a rough idea of possible problems.
<JaseX> I just upgraded from Heron to Ibex... and now I cannot access my TTYs using the new kernel...
<jrib> mn: it's not bad, but with updates still going on, anything can happen.   I wouldn't rely on a system with intrepid for anything other than helping develop intrepid to be honest
<JaseX> Thus I cannot kill GDM to install Nvidia graphics
<JaseX> Envy crashes... and I'd prefer not to use it anyways.
<jrib> JaseX: why aren't you using system -> administration -> hardware drivers?
<mn> Will I be able to return to HH if I don't like II?
<x1250> mn, nope, unless that you reinstall
<mn> ooo, I don't really think I wanna go for it then
<x1250> :P
<mn> How about the beta?  Will that have a possibility to break your system too?
<jrib> mn: if you just want to try out gnome, use a livecd
<mn> I have gnome
<mn> and kde
<jrib> mn: you were asking about the newer version right?
<JaseX> I thought it was better to use the actual nvidia driver...
<JaseX> =/
<jrib> JaseX: why?
<JaseX> Someone told me that.
<JaseX> =/
<teethdood> I remember a while back in 7.04 production. An update ruined it for a lot of ppl for 3 days
<JaseX> Either way I don't have TTYs
<JaseX> just flashing ascii junk
<mn> jrib:  Oh, yeah.  That's true.  Is there any way to get the new gnome on hardy?
<x1250> mn, sure, anything is possible when the user base is small. Not all bugs can be discovered.
<jrib> JaseX: true, I don't know about that.  The benefits to using Hardware Drivers is your X doesn't break everytime you upgrade your kernel like it does if you install the drivers manually
<JaseX> So that's the only difference?
<larson9999> relatively speaking is ibex about where ubuntu release usually are in terms of stability at this stage?
<jrib> JaseX: eventually the versions will be different
<x1250> mn, thats asking for big trouble I guess.
<mn> jrib:  So if I installed drivers with ndiswrapper, my X will break on upgrade to II?
<jrib> mn: no
<jrib> mn: only with the binary nvidia ones
<mn> oh, ok
<djbender> larson9999: alpha is alpha, aka not ready for production machines
<mn> Oh, well I guess to satisfy my curiosity I'll go download the Alpha 6 and burn it to a cd to see what it's like
<djbender> mn, i've had alpha-6 on my desktop and laptop and they've been fine, it didn't like my older hardware work machine tho.
<JaseX> So... just use the ones ubuntu provides?
<larson9999> djbender, sure.  that's why i asked in relation to normal ubuntu releases.  and all alpha's aren't create equal.
<JaseX> it chooses not to configure the xserver properly though
<djbender> larson9999, someone more experienced than me would have to answer your question then ;-)
<JaseX> Whereas I never have fail with the manually installed ones.
<JaseX> Hmm
<JaseX> So no apparent reason why I might see random ascii color crap?
<JaseX> and not be able to ask my TTYs
<EvilDaemon> Well, I like Alpha 6. :-)
<JaseX> I do too...
<EvilDaemon> Haven't found anything wrong yet
<JaseX> Minus lack of TTYs
<JaseX> Speaking of which I need to re-install USP
<mn> One last question about bugs of Alpha 6.   Has anyone here found any major bugs on Alpha 6 (system-breaking bugs, etc.)?
<djbender> ...lol
<JaseX> kind of mn.
<JaseX> I get a kernel panic ocassionally while starting up.
<JaseX> Seems related to my TTY problem.
<JaseX> I dunno.
<mn> djbender:  I know im kinda beatin a dead horse, but I can't help it.
<mn> JaseX:  What do you do to stop the kernel panic.  Reboot?
<JaseX> Yeah...
 * mn would like to see a kernel panic.  Just not one that breaks the system.
<JaseX> I had to re-install the kernel to solve it.
<JaseX> Just booted into 2.26.24
<mn> were you in 2.26.27 before?
<JaseX> had no idea why the original one had a kernel panic.
<JaseX> Yeah.
<JaseX> Just re-installed
<JaseX> I think it had something to do with the wireless or something.
<mn> How'd you re-install a different kernel?
<JaseX> I didn't... I just went into the old kernel...
<JaseX> and purged .27
<JaseX> and installed again.
<mn> Oh, so you kept both kernels.  How'd you purge it?
<JaseX> I just used synaptic.
<JaseX> and hit purge to all instances mentioning 2.26.27 and hit apply
<JaseX> and re-marked all of it, and installed again.
<JaseX> been fine since.
<mn> Oh, so if I upgrade and something fails in intrepid, I can just revert to the old kernel as long as it's the OS and not the GUI, app, etc?
<JaseX> it should keep your old kernel in the list.
<JaseX> and it will also add a last working boot option.
<mn> JaseX: on GRUB?
<JaseX> Yes.
<JaseX> Not sure if you use LiLo though.
<JaseX> Hmm, still awaiting some input on my color ascii junk I'm receiving when I press alt+f1~6
<mn> I use GRUB.  Hrmm, I can't decide.   "To upgrade, or not to upgrade; that is the question."
<JaseX> mn... why not just wait :D
<JaseX> It'll be released fully soon, and less things to worry about being broken.
<mn> JaseX:  I know it would be safer to wait, but I'm very curious.
<mn> It's still a month and a half till final release
<ezeki3l> guys, do you what's going on with samba? i can't make a user 'root' account that access entire /
<JaseX> It's not that much different yet :D
<ezeki3l> and i have commented out the disabled users line, for 'root'
<geoilocate> is this the right channel to post ubuntu server questions
<mn> JaseX: from hardy?
<JaseX> yeah... it'd be better to wait.
<JaseX> geoilocate: I do not believe so.
<JaseX> This is for the Intrepid Ibex pre-release development.
<wgrant> We need as much testing as we can get, and trying a live CD is a safe way to do it.
<wgrant> If you don't depend on your system being completely stable, you can try to upgrade it.
<JaseX> mn, if your computer is critical to your every day tasks... i would recommend against it.
<wgrant> (if you know what you're doing and can unbreak things)
<wgrant> Of course.
<JaseX> and just use a virtual machine/livecd
<geoilocate> Jasex: downloaded an iso for Intrepid Ibex but the server version
<mn> But I got limited bandwith.  Getting a full .iso would take way more band width than an upgrade
<wgrant> Testing live CDs on every bit of hardware you can get your hands on is useful, particularly considering the new kernel.
<JaseX> Ah... so you're looking for help on Intrepid Ibex then?
<wgrant> mn: Not necessarily.
<JaseX> mn trust me
<geeter> which reminds me to keep growing this list of ALSA quirks.  Sigh.  It just never ends.
<mn> JaseX: alright
<wgrant> Depending on the desktop CD's compression, it may be smaller (and more than likely faster) than upgrading.
<mn> wgrant: really?
<mn> it's about 566 MB
<mn> the .iso is
<wgrant> That's a bit on the small side...
<wgrant> It should be ~700MB.
<wgrant> -rw-r--r--  1 william william 696M 2008-09-20 09:21 intrepid-desktop-i386.iso
<geoilocate> JaseX: yes, on installing as a guest OS and when need to reboot get this error "unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<wgrant> geoilocate: You're not trying to install amd64 onto i386 hardware, are you?
<wgrant> Or i386 onto some old pre-i686 hardware?
<wgrant> Which version?
<mn> wgrant:  you're right.  sorry, i was thinking of Xubuntu being 566 MB.  Would an upgrade take more than 700 MB?
<wgrant> mn: Most packages will be upgraded, so it would be similar for a default installation.
<geoilocate> JaseX: wgrant: no using Alpha 6
<wgrant> mn: Plus you probably have extra stuff installed, which would make it larger.
<wgrant> geoilocate: What are you trying to do?
<mn> wgrant:  mm ok.  then liveCD it is
<wgrant> crimsun_: Strange nick.
<crimsun_> yeah, wack defaults here.
<JaseX_> mn... did you get my posts?
<JaseX_> 693mb for a cd
<JaseX_> 845 mb for update-manager -d
<wgrant> 12:18:44 < JaseX> mn trust me
<JaseX_> :D
<wgrant> JaseX_: That's the last we got.
<geoilocate> wgrant: using VirtualBox 2.02 and trying to instal alpha6
<JaseX_> what i just posted is what suceeded what you just reposted wgrant
<JaseX_> it was an extra hundred and a half megabytes
<geoilocate> wgrant: installation proceed well, but when needing to reebot i get the error
<mn> JaseX:  Yeah, I was leaning to LiveCD when you said that.  This computer isn't all that vital.  I was trying to save bandwidth, so/but LiveCD it is.
<wgrant> geoilocate: Does the kernel panic, or actually give the error that you said?
<geoilocate> wgrant: gives the error
<JaseX_> I get a kernel panic from intrepid ibex in virtualbox myself... so I installed it natively.
<wgrant> geoilocate: You might want to try http://www.bytebot.net/blog/archives/2008/05/04/sun-xvm-virtualbox-is-released
<wgrant> There appear to be instructions for resolving a similar problem there.
<geoilocate> wgrant: this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<geoilocate> wgrant: will look at the link
<wgrant> Sounds like you're using -server.
<wgrant> (the -server kernel, that is)
<wgrant> Install -generic, and you should be OK.
<JaseX_> geoilocate: did you try enabling pae on vbox?
 * wgrant hasn't use VirtualBox, so knows nothing of this option.
<geoilocate> JaseX_: no and how do I do that
<JaseX_> wgrant
<JaseX_> err
<JaseX_> geoilocate:
<JaseX_> shutdown the virtual machine
<JaseX_> and open general options
<JaseX_> there should be a checkbox on one of the tabs to enable the pae option
<geoilocate> JaseX_:pae option checkbox disabled
<JaseX_> Disabled?
<JaseX_> Are you sure your processor supports it ?
<JaseX_> try this from  a local terminal
<JaseX_> 'sudo lshw -html >> ~/Desktop/info.html
<JaseX_> and then look through that till you see your browser
<geoilocate> JaseX_: running Windows :(
<JaseX_> Ah...
<JaseX_> Hmmm
<JaseX_> I don't know any other way then.
<JaseX_> The command I just showed you will list your processor and the instructions it handles
<redvamp128> I got a question maybe the developers may be able to help with-- It involves the fluxbox in the Synaptic-- Where upon using Nautilus the right command click disappears- thank goodness I already had a Xterm open-- Can anyone have a clue I know Flux is not supported officially.
<JaseX_> redvamp128: if no one here can answer... try jumping on over to ##fluxbuntu double hash sign intentional...
<JaseX_> They're working on an 8.10 release currently.
<JaseX_> and of course revolves around fluxbox.
<redvamp128> I didn't know that was a version--
<redvamp128> channel-- I mean--
<JaseX_> it is.
<JaseX_> :D
<JaseX_> uh
<JaseX_> wait
<JaseX_> sorry... not double hash
<JaseX_> that's a diferent channel
<JaseX_> just #fluxbuntu
<JaseX_> I was thinking of ubuland
<JaseX_> which is ##ubulande
<JaseX_> minus the e
<redvamp128> After Xp crahed I decided to give Ubuntu a try... I like it- it is faster than XP--- I also like the ability to change Session Mangers-- Have Kubuntu-Xubuntu- LXDE and Fluxbox installed.
<redvamp128> Though the applicaitons menu is very full of apps when I sign into Gnome
<redvamp128> Somehow I ended up with All the Kde3 and Kde4 apps
<JaseX_> Hmm
<JaseX_> Yeah
<JaseX_> I get that problem too
<redvamp128> ﻿0:41:59 PM) SUNWjoejaxx: because nautilus takes over the rootwindow
<teethdood> I like KDE apps myself. I use amarok, K3B, Ktorrent, Klibido, among others
<mn> I like the Gnome apps, but I like KDE 4.1.1
<teethdood> are you using KDE right now in Ibex?
<mn> me?
<teethdood> I was using Hardy Kubuntu, Ibex upgrade last night messed it up. It's ok now after I switched back to gnome
<teethdood> yes
<mn> I am using Gnome and KDE on Hardy right not.
<mn> now*
<mn> Im about to upgrade to Intrepid though
<teethdood> I suggest you switch to Gnome first, then upgrade
<mn> I have both
<mn> in the process of upgrading right now.  just started
<teethdood> alright good luck
<mn> thanks.  by the way ppl are tlkin, ima need it :)
<danbh_intrepid> dsffdf
<danbh_intrepid> hello?
<mn> hello
<danbh_intrepid> know any metacity recovery commands?  I tried metacity --replace, but it cant find the x server...
<danbh_intrepid> (I sorta ran compiz, without any 3d drivers installed, and its borking my computer...)
<mn> I don't use that
<x1250> danbh_intrepid, metacity --replace. Did you run it from inside X?
<danbh_intrepid> x1250: no, from one of the alternate terminals
<danbh_intrepid> klsdjfa
<danbh_intrepid> opps
<danbh_intrepid> muahahahaah, got it, no idea how
<x1250> danbh_intrepid, ok, you must run it inside X.
<danbh_intrepid> the problem was, that I couldn't get a terminal in X to get into focus
<x1250> danbh_intrepid, you could have used ALT+F2
<danbh_intrepid> somehow, when I typed that random crap, suddenly I found myself in one of the open terminals, and was able to run metacity --replace.  I thinks ill file a bug report
<danbh_intrepid> x1250: mmmm,, good to know, though, allot of things werent working
<tj83> hello all. I have an ATI X1200 equipped toshiba notebook... i understand that fglrx is not operable with the new xserver version. or is it? and with driver "radeon" compiz is functional but i cannot play video with any media player mplayer, or vlc, or other, if i use radeonhd then compiz-fusion does not work, what are my options in 8.10?
<tj83> can anyone shed some light on this?
<x1250> tj83, leave the default driver in xorg.conf (that is, no driver specified) and use:
<x1250>   Option                "AccelMethod"   "EXA"
<x1250> in Section "Device"
<tj83> x1250, ok, thank you so very much i have been pulling my hair out on this... so this is actually the "radeon" driver with the additional option right?
<danbh_intrepid> x1250: nope, alt-f2 does not work  :P
<x1250> tj83, yes, but you can just comment the line, since radeon its the default driver.
<tj83> righto , thanks again x1250 i'll let you know how i fair.
<tj83> x1250, ty, i dont know why that could not have been auto configured but that fixes the problem. much appreciated.
<x1250> tj83, np
<tj83> x1250, any support for 3d accel with the X1200 and "radeon"? only fglrx right? do you happen to know if ATI has anything in the works for the release of 8.10 on october 30th?
<x1250> tj83, AFAIK the radeon driver doesn't support all card features, and it is also slower. Maybe Cedega needs some stuff radeon doesn't support yet, but google it if you want to be sure.
<tj83> x1250, alright, will do.
<RAOF> tj83: Cedega's 3d accel test isn't particularly good, or wasn't last time I checked.
<RAOF> I don't think that my 7600Go with the nvidia blob passed it, for example.
<terminator_> RAOF, got the neuveau drivers working 2D for now and hopefully 3D soon...
<RAOF> terminator_: I wouldn't hold your breath on 3d :)
<tj83> RAOF, ok, thanks for the input
<terminator_> RAOF, Thank you for pointing this out to me.
<RAOF> terminator_: I mean, the best you can currently hope for is that some apps will work, and some will even work faster than software :)
<terminator_> RAOF I'm just happy to get a graphic driver that works and gets me out of low resolution mode.
<RAOF> It's a start.
<RAOF> :)
<terminator_> RAOF   Will update manager update neuveau if changes are made to it or do I have to manually update it by hand.
<RAOF> terminator_: If you've added my PPA to your sources, then yes.  Each time I update the nouveau package it'll appear as an update for you.
<terminator_> thanks thats great to know.
<bullgard4> Will wicd become a normal part of Intrepid?
<danbh_intrepid> heh, no
<Pici> Its not even in the repositories
<bullgard4> danbh_intrepid: What does 'heh' here mean?
<bullgard4> Pici: Thank you for your information.
<danbh_intrepid> bullgard4: just what Pici said, its not even in the repositories
<bullgard4> danbh_intrepid: Thank you.
<danbh_intrepid> bullgard4: ironically, Im running wicd right now.  Its the only program that can work my wifi card
<bullgard4> ok.
<danbh_intrepid> (sorry if that heh provided insult, btw)
<bullgard4> danbh_intrepid: I did not know what this interjection meant here.
<Jordan_U> Can someone without KDE installed please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" For some reason autoremove isn't working and I want to get entirely rid of KDE
<BHSPitLappy> Jordan_U, that ought to be everybody
<danbh_intrepid> Jordan_U: have you tried the purekde factoid?
<BHSPitLappy> my output is "[sudo] password for stephen:"
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: Not updated for Intrepid / KDE4
<danbh_intrepid> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48794/
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: Thanks
<danbh_intrepid> np
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: It's great watching my menu's become uncluttered in real time :)
<danbh_intrepid> : )
<Andre_Gondim> how may I know if I am using Alpha 5 or 6?
<danbh_intrepid> upgrade  for justice!
<danbh_intrepid> Andre_Gondim: srsly, alpha 5 and alpha 6 refer to a release of a snapshot of the alpha of intrepid.  If you update, you have the latest snapshot of intrepid
<Andre_Gondim> danbh_intrepid,thanks
<FAJ> hi i am using intrepid ibex;  because of the ath5k support, but it seems not to be working; even though it says it connects.
<FAJ> hi i am using intrepid ibex;  because of the ath5k support, but it seems not to be working; even though it says it connects.
<Lynoure> how have upgrades in kubuntu (hardy->ibex) gone for people? (not talking about clean installs that keep /home)
<Teiseii> Lynoure: Should be somewhat safe by now I think
<Lynoure> Teiseii: so you did it and it vent fine?
<Lynoure> s/vent/went/
<Teiseii> Yes
 * DanaG wonders what we'll be able to do with multitouch in the future...
<DanaG> Right now, there aren't a whole lot of cool applications that I've seen.
<DanaG> !find toshiba_acpi
<ubottu> File toshiba_acpi found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<DanaG> grr.
<Lynoure> could be could for drawing, maybe
<DanaG> http://www.hp.com/united-states/campaigns/touchsmart/alt/tsalt.html
<DanaG> Would need MPX (Multi-Pointer X).
<darthanubis> its so much fun running alpha software
<Lynoure> darthanubis: yes, but I'm starting a new job tomorrow, so totally messing things today would be a big minus :)
<darthanubis> I don't get it?
<darthanubis> whats a new job have to do with anything? Naturally alpha software is NOT on a production machine?
<Lynoure> darthanubis: totally messing up today the computer that I'm supposed to work with tomorrow would be a big minus... but I feel so tempted to upgrade.
<darthanubis> thats just silly
<DanaG> Don't do it if you don't have a spare system or such.
<darthanubis> basically
<DanaG> Or even just a spare hard drive... or partition.
<Lynoure> DanaG: Always done it to my main system at this point.
<DanaG> Or be willing to accept any breakage that may occur.
<DanaG> I've used it on both my main and backup systems... I just never update both at the same time.
<Lynoure> DanaG: always gone ok, but less timescale to straighten things this time
<DanaG> That way, if one breaks... I know not to upgrade the other.
<Lynoure> My current backup is a Aspire One =)
<DanaG> Heh, when I get my new laptop (as soon as HP makes the 15" EliteBook customizable), I'll have new things to play with.
<DanaG> UEFI... sounds fun to mess with.
<DanaG> It'll let me use the rEFIt boot menu thingy.
<elmargol> Lynoure, clone the install to a virtual machine and mess it up there
<DanaG> But oddly enough, not any for Win98.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> argh
<DanaG> dang scroll on tabs... that was one line of a conversation in a different channel.
<DanaG> Context:   /me likes VirtualBox -- it has guest additions for both Windows and Linux, with seamless mode.  It also has guest additions for OS/2, for god only knows what reason.  But oddly enough, not any for Win98.
<Lynoure> elmargol: that would abstract away all the hw problems, which might be good if one had an itch for just the newness, but this is also ideal point to report those bugs. catch22, big time
<elmargol> You can test hardware problems using a live cd
 * DanaG is currently on a system with an NV17 card.
<Lynoure> elmargol: except for hibernation.
<Lynoure> Which is the thing that seems to reliably toggle between releases =)
 * DanaG pokes nvidia with a stick: fix the **** 96 drivers!
<elmargol> Lynoure, if you have a swap partition bibernation should work I guess...
<DanaG> Either that... or open-source the cards that need the 96 or older drivers.
<Lynoure> elmargol: yes, I guess, if I make live-cd to use that swap
<elmargol> Lynoure, it does this by default i think
<Lynoure> elmargol: no, does not seem to
<Lynoure> elmargol: or at least it did not mess with the hibernation image I had there while I played with livecd
<Lynoure> and I don't expect it to be smart enough to avoid that, but could be underestimating
<BHSPitLappy> swapon, swapoff
<Lynoure> So only Teiseii had done that kind of upgrade, no one else?
<Lynoure> (how it had gone generally was my question, rest I can manage to decide if I know that)
<Lynoure> DanaG: you upgraded? Do you still use Kubuntu? (I hope I don't remember wrong) How did it got?
<DanaG> I'm on Gnome, actually.
<DanaG> Be aware that Intrepid actually replaces KDE3 with KDE4.
<Lynoure> I am.
<Lynoure> One of the things I want to find out is how gracefully/gracelessly that happens
<DanaG> I haven't done it with a KDE-based system.
<Lynoure> as it will decide whether my mother stays a buntu-user or not
<DanaG> tip: don't put Intrepid on other people's systems, until after release.
<Lynoure> I'm not stupid, you know, just a non-native speaker =)
<DanaG> Aah.
<Lynoure> Been a sysadmin for 10+ years...
<Lynoure> But, even without the kde version change, the rate of UI change in Kubuntu at least might be too fast for my mother. Something new every 6 months only works well for people that like newness.
<DanaG> One thing you could do: put it on your own system, and have her test-drive it, so to speak.
<DanaG> Or if you have a spare hard drive, then clone it, boot the clone, and upgrade the clone.
<Lynoure> DanaG: her upgrade is technically easy
<DanaG> The point of the backup is that she could try out the UI, and then revert if she doesn't like it.
<Lynoure> nothing outside home that needs to stay, and regular backups of home, so in worst case just reinstalling hardy does the trick
<Lynoure> but staying with hardy is not a long-term solution.
<DanaG> Right.
<DanaG> The thing that bugged me most about KDE4: everything is huge.  I can't make a compact sysinfo thingy.
<emet> !info xcowsay intrepid
<DanaG> Plus, you can't make a full-desktop icon container.....
<ubottu> Package xcowsay does not exist in intrepid
<DanaG> You can't resize the widgets by the corners!  How stupid!
<emet> UM
<emet> why no xcowsay in interepid
<emet> this is disastrous!
<DanaG> x...cowsay?  what makes it an 'x' cowsay?
<DanaG> !info cowsay
<ubottu> cowsay (source: cowsay): A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-9.1 (intrepid), package size 17 kB, installed size 272 kB
<DanaG> !info xcowsay
<ubottu> Package xcowsay does not exist in intrepid
<DanaG> !info xcowsay hardy
<ubottu> Package xcowsay does not exist in hardy
<emet> DanaG, http://www.doof.me.uk/xcowsay/
<emet> I am surprised this very important functionality does not exist in Ubuntu 8.10
<emet> I will fill a critical bug right away
<DanaG> Critical?  I hope that's a joke... it's not good manners to overestimate importance. =P
<zniavre> at least "free the fish" still in intrepid
<clusty> hey
<clusty> i was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how to mount the usbfs under ibex
<clusty> all the usual guides don't seem to apply to the latest ubuntu
<DanaG> wtf... I can't copy and paste in Nautilus, for some reason.
<DanaG> oh, the 'ubuntu' user is not uid 1000.
<Reed_Solomon> any speculation on what would cause plugging in a gamepad (then pressing a button on the gamepad) to cause X to close?
<Reed_Solomon> ah i see whats goin on
<Reed_Solomon> probably related to the latest hal/evdev stuff
<Reed_Solomon> thats not in ubuntu's repositories
<Reed_Solomon> http://pastebin.com/d29f77906 if anyone is curious in any case
<clusty> any clues on usbfs mounting?
<DanaG> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=46,devmode=664 0 0
<DanaG> that's the line in my fstab.
<DanaG> choose a group to assign it to.... I used plugdev.
<clusty> DanaG, lemme try out
<clusty> kewl
<clusty> thanks
<DanaG> I wish they'd just do that by default.
<clusty> been ages since i did this but now I wanted to give access to usb to my vboxes
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, I got the following problem: whenever I do ALT+F2 and try to open a directory, Gnome wants me to become administrator (no matter if I want to access /, /root or /home/myusername) - I tried to delete my gnome configuration, but this hasn
<PolitikerNEU> 't helped
<Hobbsee> sudo chown -R youruser:youruser /home/yourusername?
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> in intrepid alpha 6, the version of pulseaudio is :  0.9.10-2ubuntu3
<rom1v> do you plan to upgrade to 0.9.11 or 0.9.12 for intrepid final?
<rom1v> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/364 (a bug corrected on .11 or .12)
<Hobbsee> rom1v: perhaps.
<Hobbsee> rom1v: the guy who would be able to tell you for certain is off for the weekend.
<zniavre> :o)
<rom1v> ok
<PolitikerNEU> no, this hasn't helped
<kahrytan> I seriously hope Inbex doesnt go with dark theme. It will set ubuntu back 3 giant leaps.
<kahrytan> Dark Theme in Ibex will be suicide.
<x1250> NewHuman? Fugly.
<GoddamnDevil> I'm being a little masocist, I love the NewHuman theme
<x1250> Yeah, but you're de Devil! :)
<GoddamnDevil> :)
<GoddamnDevil> I Just hope that the new theme being shipped out eith II is a improvment to human
<Lynoure> What's currently the recommended way to upgrade from hardy to ibex in kubuntu?
<kingrayray> hey i burned the latest iso yesterday and for some reason it doesn't boot right, it takes *FOREVER* to get past the initial progress bar, and it seems like i ahve to coax it along by pressing enter (but i think that part just might be me, lol)
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<kingrayray> i thought it just might be slow cdrom, but when i got it installed it did the same thing. anybody got similar issues? i'm on a notebook if that helps
<kingrayray> i have really limited web access cause i'm stuck in console, so if anybody has any idea whats up with the boot sequence i'd love to know. also, is there a command for a text-based install?
<kingrayray> hey s0u][ight lol sorry i was busy ranting :) sup?
<s0u][ight> fine :)
<s0u][ight> what about you?
<s0u][ight> for a text based install you need to use the alternate cd
<kingrayray> the text based install isn't included on the livecd?
<s0u][ight> i have no idea
<kingrayray> hmm.
<elmargol> If you use the alternate cd. Ubuntu offers to encrypt your home directory. Is this the whole partition or just the /home/username ?
<kingrayray> i'm running on the livecd right now
<s0u][ight> kingrayray, you should look in the boot menu for it
<s0u][ight> kingrayray, or try to find a command like installer
<kingrayray> haha a spark in my brain remembered it's naim
<kingrayray> name
<kingrayray> ah, that's the gtk one lol
<s0u][ight> ubiquiti?
<kingrayray> yeah that's the gtk one
<s0u][ight> try installer
<kingrayray> i did, no dice
<kingrayray> well
<kingrayray> i randomly managed to get X to start
<kingrayray> i'm not sure what i did, lol
<kingrayray> brb
<Guest14949> hi guys im working on a wiki article for create a ubunu live usb boot stick from the intrepid alpha cds, there are changes since hardy
<Guest14949> s.o. wanna help
<s0u][ight> join #ubuntu
<s0u][ight> sorry forgot the slash
<Guest14949> they said i should go here :-/
<drunkenkilla> moin
<drunkenkilla> ich hab intrepid drauf, und seit gestern oder so gehen bestimmte tasten nicht mehr wie z.b. das zeichen auf der taste neben der 1, oder das zeichen auf dem +, dieses wellenförmige zeichen...kann man das beheben?
<SwedeMike> drunkenkilla: english, please.
<Stevko> !de
<zniavre> !paste
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zniavre> i can't access to my xp computer (it's dist-upgrade from hardy wich is worked quite good)
<zniavre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48840/
<zniavre> i did not changed anything but now it does not work
<drunkenkilla> ok, so my problem ist, that i can't push the button near the 1 and the sign on the + button, it's like a wave...
<Stevko> You mean the one with ` and ~?
<drunkenkilla> i mean the second sign
<drunkenkilla> the other sign is the chinese smiley sign
<drunkenkilla> i think, my alt gr isn't working...
<drunkenkilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48843/
<drunkenkilla> this is my xorg.conf
<Stevko> So your keyboard should look something like this?: http://disk.jabbim.cz/stevko@jabber.cz/215.pdf
<drunkenkilla> Stevko, yes but i can't press this sign: ^
<Stevko> Works for me (with german keyboard), Don't you have some program running that uses this as hotkey? For example "tilda" is such program (if its shortcut key is set to something, then it does not work in other programs)
<Stevko> And setting that key as shortcut is quite common I think.
<drunkenkilla> now i have running pidgin...
<Stevko> And if this key does not work with other keyboard layouts (or with modifiers such as shift) then it might be HW error with your keyboard. But that is unlikely.
<Stevko> drunkenkilla: You may try to stop pidgin and try if the key works, but I do not think pidgin is the case for it so it most probably will be some other problem.
<drunkenkilla> on the notebook  keyboard and on the hardware logitech keyboard it doesn't work
<terminator_> Any one running the nouveau graphic driver?  I am wondering how it is working for you.
<rconan> is the nouveau driver full-featured yet?
<Stevko> is it in repositories? (I do not think so)
<rconan> not that i am aware of
<rconan> from what i read it isn't ready for widespread testin
<mnemo> ALT-TAB doesnot work for me in intrepid... is this a know bug??
<GoddamnDevil> works here...
<mnemo> GoddamnDevil: do you use metacity or compiz?
<GoddamnDevil> mnemo: metacity, with compositing manager
<mnemo> im on the radeon driver so i cant enable compiz
<literal> I use the radeon driver and compiz works fine
<Hobbsee> hm, dvd's don't work OOTB here now.
<GoddamnDevil> mnemo: I have 2 comp. other nvidia, other intel, both works
<GoddamnDevil> ati's been always bit problematic
<PolitikerNEU> Hobbsee: yeah, you need libdvdcss2 - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<Hobbsee> ah, -xine works.
<PolitikerNEU> sry
<mnemo> with hardy I had fglxr and that ran compiz fine but now I get "cant enable desktop effects" when I try it... but the new fglxr is not uploaded in intrepid yet afaik
<mnemo> GoddamnDevil: ok thanks.. I guess I have some kind of local config problem casuing the ALT-TAB brokenness
<Hobbsee> PolitikerNEU: already had that, thanks.
<GoddamnDevil> dvd's aint supposed to work OOTB cause laws??
<Hobbsee> GoddamnDevil: yes.
<Hobbsee> PolitikerNEU: even having that, it was giving weird error messages about not being able to read the dvd.  *shrug*
<GoddamnDevil> https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=244&osCsid=f09411f195cfac938c960bcdb7d0d89a
<GoddamnDevil> thank god we're able to buy that one ;)
<GoddamnDevil> https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=243&osCsid=f09411f195cfac938c960bcdb7d0d89a
<GoddamnDevil> or that one for full dvd playback having not to worrie about legal issues
<napsy_> Hello. I want to know where ubuntu gets the translatins from.
<mnemo> napsy_: much of the translations comes from "rosetta" which is a part of launchpad
<napsy_> mnemo, hm gnome has it's own translation team and translations ... are the translations merget with launchpad?
<napsy_> *merged
<mnemo> not sure how that works, sry
<yao_ziyuan> i want to upgrade from hardy to intrepid alpha 6
<yao_ziyuan> "update-manager -d" is too slow
<yao_ziyuan> i already have downloaded an alternate installer iso
<yao_ziyuan> i don't have a burner
<GoddamnDevil> sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<yao_ziyuan> so my plan is to download the hd-installer files for grub
<Hobbsee> yao_ziyuan: use apt-cdrom add with it, then run the upgrade??
<yao_ziyuan> GoddamnDevil: is do-release-upgrade any different from update-manager?
<Hobbsee> not in terms of speeds.
<yao_ziyuan> can you give me the detailed instructions for using apt-cdrom?
<GoddamnDevil> yao_ziyuan: same result
<Hobbsee> yao_ziyuan: run apt-cdrom.  Read what it says.
<GoddamnDevil> bottleneck is bandwidth
 * Hobbsee already gave you the command.
<yao_ziyuan> it seems apt-cdrom doesn't support mount points mounted with an iso?
<Hobbsee> hm.  if you specify -d /wherever, it should do.
<yao_ziyuan> i mounted the iso file to /mnt/cdrom,
<yao_ziyuan> and run sudo apt-cdrom add -d /mnt/cdrom
<yao_ziyuan> it says failed
<yao_ziyuan> and it automatically unmounted /mnt/cdrom.
<Hobbsee> hmm.  then i don't know, short of trying it with -m for no mounting as well.
<yao_ziyuan> yes
<yao_ziyuan> i tried -m
<yao_ziyuan> and it says:
<yao_ziyuan> the output is: http://www.bytecool.com/ioiforum/read.php?1,8027,8027#msg-8027
<yao_ziyuan> first error is E: Could not open file /mnt/cdrom/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages - open (2 No such file or directory)
<yao_ziyuan> how do i emulate inserting a real cdrom?
<yao_ziyuan> where should i mount the iso file at in order to mimic a real cdrom insertion?
<Stevko> How do you mount iso?
<yao_ziyuan> i am googling "apt-cdrom mount iso"
<Stevko> mount file.iso /mnt/cdrom ?
<yao_ziyuan> sudo mount -o loop /home/yaoziyuan/more/btdl/intrepid-alternate-i386.iso /mnt/cdrom
<yao_ziyuan> now i wonder,
<yao_ziyuan> can hd-install files for grub *upgrade* my hardy to intrepid
<yao_ziyuan> rather than a fresh install?
<yao_ziyuan> here is the problem:
<yao_ziyuan> the first error is "E: Could not open file /mnt/cdrom/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages - open (2 No such file or directory)"
<yao_ziyuan> while the actual file in the iso is called Packages.gz
<dr-p3pper> were the daily build of kubuntu fixed?  i tried on two different dates a few weeks back and both were broken, errored out on "installing packages"
<gnomefreak> dr-p3pper: you might ask in #kubuntu-devel
<dr-p3pper> ok , thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<ionstorm> wow my ubuntu is running slow compared to xp
<ionstorm> maybe reiser is fragmented
<ionstorm> or something
<ionstorm> or intrepid is just slow
<ionstorm> ideas?
<gnomefreak> intrepid isnt slow here and im running p4 1.7ghz with 256 ram (ram is under suggested amount)
<dr-p3pper> there are many speed tweaks u can find online, ubuntu is generally slow out of the box
<afief> is there a way to install fglrx on Ibex yet?
<Teiseii> afief: You mean fglrx won't install via Synaptic ?
<Teiseii> Fglrx has always been a little problematic
<afief> Teiseii, well the restricted driver thing didn't fire up, I read the forums and it seems fglrx has a problem with the new xorg so I thought I'd better ask before making my system unusable
<Teiseii> afief: Actually my little brother has similar problems with his ATI card too
<afief> Teiseii, well then I hope the amd/ati guys fix their drivers in the coming release because both ubuntu and fedora are shipping this new xorg...
<afief> is there a way to know which part of this laptop is draining my battery?
<GoddamnDevil> powertop ???
<Teiseii> afief: If they don't fix them they will be in trouble
<afief> both they and ibex I guess... imagine all the kids crying "but where is my compiz?!" after upgrading
<afief> GoddamnDevil, thanks, didn't know about that app
<Teiseii> afief: It should be added into some kind of trouble shooting application. "Q: Why isn't my Compiz working ?" "A: If you graphics card is ATI, it's because they can't make decent drivers. If you have something else, proceed with following links"
<GoddamnDevil> afief: it's good app to provide info
<afief> Teiseii, well they ARE working on an open source driver as well as providing specifications(that's why I bought from them)
<afief> GoddamnDevil, is the advice it's giving me safe to follow?
<Teiseii> afief: http://finance.google.com/finance?q=NYSE%3AAMD
<GoddamnDevil> afief: yes, but i wouldn't disable the cdrom polling
<afief> GoddamnDevil, what does cdrom polling mean anyway?
<afief> Teiseii, I really don't know much about this financial stuff, what does it mean?
<Teiseii> afief: If that line is going down, it means the company is doing "bad"
<Teiseii> afief: Try zooming it to 1y or 5y
<afief> line? no line in konqueror, let me try it in firefox
<Teiseii> Umm
<afief> Teiseii, ouch! they are quite low
<Teiseii> afief: Yeah ... in early 2006 the value was over 40 ... now it's 5.42
<afief> Teiseii, so do you expect they will recover somehow or do you think they're doomed?
<Teiseii> afief: I've heard they have been doing quite well this year
<Teiseii> afief: It's because NVidia screwed up with things
<Teiseii> afief: However, Intel is still very strong
<afief> Teiseii, I was kinda hoping AMD and IBM would join forces, but it doesn't look like it's gonna happen
<Teiseii> afief: Why would IBM need AMD ? ^^
<afief> Teiseii, I'm not really sure but something is keeping IBM out of the x86 market... heck their PPC ships looks rather sweet back in the days
<Teiseii> afief: Did IBM stop making laptops completely ?
<afief> nope, but they use Intel chips
<Teiseii> Hmm
 * afief is imagining a laptop with a CELL processor. Need battery? turn off cores. Need power? let the cores roll
<danbh_intrepid> anyone know where gstreamer bugs are filed?  Is it  gnome?
<kent> Teiseii: afief  didnt ibm stop making laptops? i thought they sold that division to lenova or something?
<afief> kent, I'm not really sure... I still get laptops with IBM lables on them here
<Teiseii> kent: Yeah, that was what I meant
<Teiseii> kent: I wasn't sure though, but it seems to be
<Teiseii> kent: IBM Thinkpads are nowadays Lenovo Thinkpads
<Teiseii> kent: My Thinkpad is half Lenovo and half IBM
<kent> Teiseii: afief,  perhaps some markets still labels them ibm though its lenovo who makes them. i thought that was some kind of chinese brand now..
<afief> danbh_intrepid, looks like it, at least that's where the official link leads me
<Teiseii> kent: You may be right
<kent> mine is fully apple macbook.  ;)
<danbh_intrepid> afief: whats the official link?
<afief> I'm on an HP tablet here
<afief> danbh_intrepid, on the left: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/
<danbh_intrepid> cool, thanks
<dtamas> i update to 8.10 alfa 6
<dtamas> wifi doesn't work
<danbh_intrepid> what driver are you using?
<dtamas> bcm43xx
<danbh_intrepid> hmmm, dunno.  Maybe you could try wicd, since network-manager is flaky atm
<dtamas> i won't work on 8.04 as well
<dtamas> no wicd in the packet managger
<danbh_intrepid> oh, heh, then it sounds like you just haven't been able to install it.  broadcoms are supposed to be  a bit hard
<dtamas> it installed in the hardware drivers
<danbh_intrepid> dtamas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dtamas> thx
<dtamas> danbh_intrepid: i was read this, what can i do?
<danbh_intrepid> do you get it?
<dtamas> yes
<danbh_intrepid> sooo... it looks like you need that custom firmware package, which the latest release is for hardy.
<danbh_intrepid> then it should just work.
<danbh_intrepid> I dunno, maybe you could try the hardy package, but thats risky
<danbh_intrepid> I don't know how risky it is, but thats why I say its risky
<dtamas> ok, i try
<dtamas> lspci list this: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<danbh_intrepid> lspci -n?
<danbh_intrepid> dtamas: what happens when you install the b43-fwcutter package?
<dtamas> lspci -n: 0c:00.0 0280: 14e4:4312 (rev 01)
<dtamas> b43-fwcutter installed
<danbh_intrepid> can you use it?
<dtamas> yes
<dtamas> iwconfig works well
<danbh_intrepid> wait, so its working?
<dtamas> yes
<danbh_intrepid> very good!  now its time to update the wiki!
<dtamas> but network-manager lists no wifi
<danbh_intrepid> wait, has it been working the whole time?
<dtamas> yes
<danbh_intrepid> oh
<danbh_intrepid> I was thinking it didnt work
<danbh_intrepid> try iwscan
<dtamas>  command not found
<danbh_intrepid> sorry
<danbh_intrepid> sudo iwlist  <<your cards interface>> scanning
<dtamas>  Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<danbh_intrepid> maybe try sudo ifup <<interface>>
<dtamas> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<dtamas> but the wlan0 is the interface
<danbh_intrepid> well, sorry, I don't reallyy know
<dtamas> ok
<dtamas> no problem
<dtamas> thanks
<Ryoushi> am I the only one having trouble with mono related software?
<Ryoushi> well, just so you guys know, mono doesn't work.  Anything that installs into mono, by extension, also doesn't work.  Not much I can do about it, so having told you guys, I'm off.
<teethdood> how do I turn off the blinking "wifi" light on my laptop? it's really annoying
<mazzen> teethdood: depends on your laptop. what manufacture is it?
<mazzen> teethdood: you should have something like /sys/devices/platform/<manufacture>wlan
<mazzen> teethdood: i have an asus notebook and so i have to type: echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/wlan as root
<DanaG> Oh yeah, something interesting: with Broadcom cards, you can actually change the LED behavior.
<DanaG> Look in /sys/class/leds
<DanaG> You'll see something like b43-phy0:rx and b43-phy0:tx directories.  Check (with 'cat') the 'trigger' file in each.
<mazzen> DanaG: interesting! but what has to be in that file to trigger the led?
<DanaG> you'll echo one of the listed options into it.
<EvilDaemon> Is there an Intrepid Ibex ver. for Virtualbox? Or should I just use the hardy one?
<DanaG> For example, echo b43-phy0:assoc into both tx and rx, and it'll change that LED (usually one for both send and receive) into an 'associated to access point' LED.
<burner> anyone know how to get vlc 0.9.2 in intrepid?  I found a ppa for hardy, but it's not working in my intrepid install
<mazzen> DanaG: thanks!
<DanaG> So, if you want it to do that at startup, you can put it in /etc/rc.local
<DanaG> Oh yeah, it's also possible to modify the firmware itself to make it permanent even in other OSes, but it's dangerous ... last time I tried it, it broke connectivity for some odd reason, and I had to go back to the stock firmware.
<DanaG> hmm, aptitude just crashed with "bus error" -- wtf?
<Nece228> do beta will have brand new theme
<Nece228> ?
<kent> if bus error,  then go by train
<Nece228> i think that intrepid will not have new icon theme...
<DanaG> Ugh, I had forgotten how broken Flash was in Hardy.
<Volkodav_> http://www.flashmagazine.com/News/detail/64_bit_flash_player_for_linux_in_the_works/
<DanaG> I hope it won't be as buggy as the 32-bit Flash has been until now.
<Turms> i've a strange problem which has begun with the 2.6.27 series of kernels, i can ping url's but i cannot navigat nor i can update, here you can find some of the test i tried: http://pastebin.ca/1207538
<Lynoure> Turms: your dns servers seem to be giving nonsense
<Lynoure> Turms: I'm pretty sure google.it is not hit-nxdomain.opendns.com
<Lynoure> Turms: more like fg-in-f104.google.com or something like that
<Lynoure> Turms: My guess is that you get the same ip, 208.69.34.132 for other things as well?
<Turms> Lynoure: yes, you're right, i have tried again on the same machine and now i get the correct answer, the problem now is that now it looses some packets
<Turms> Lynoure: i've tried with yahoo.com and now i get all the packets
<Lynoure> Turms: that's good. Pretty much ok, then?
<Turms> Lynoure: NO! ping works, but i cannot navigate nor i can update
<Turms> Lynoure: which is quite strange, given that the routing table is ok
<Lynoure> Turms: so what does yahoo.com resolve to?
<Lynoure> Turms: and what happens if you do  telnet yahoo.com 80  ?
<Turms> Lynoure: w2.rc.vip.sp1.yahoo.com (68.180.206.184)
<Lynoure> Turms: and have you recently added a firewall that blocks port 80?
<Lynoure> Turms: do other protocols work?
<Turms> Lynoure: i'm trying to telnet yahoo, but i receive "trying 68.180.206.184" only (still waiting), and the problem exists with the kernel 2.6.27 only, if i start with 2.6.26 everything works
<Turms> Lynoure: and lenny in another partition works too
<Turms> Lynoure: ssh to this machine works, so does nfs
<Turms> Lynoure: whatelse can i try?
<Lynoure> Turms: you can of course always report a bug at launchpad... There might even be one.
<Turms> Lynoure: well in several cases i tried to help filing bugs, but this is really weird
<Turms> Lynoure: anyway i'll go to launchpad to see if someone else reported such a behaviour
<Lynoure> Turms: I'm curious about the cause, so if you remember, do tell me too when you find out
<Turms> Lynoure: sure! and anyway thanks!
<chakie_> i've been following the guide here to set up my sound: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<chakie_> all seems ok, but i get no sound output whatever i do
<chakie_> the driver seems to work (no errors), audio is not muted, apps pretend to play audio just fine, but no output
<chakie_> of course, it's an intel chip
<chakie_> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
<chakie_> alsa configuration is really a nightmare
<teamcobra> the encrypted private directory is pretty nice ;)
<chakie_> it's mostly impossible to know which of all the channels is the one you're using, but now i've tried them all as muted/unmuted
<Unksi> anyone else have a problem starting open office? im getting this error: javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
<Unksi> even though i have sun-java6-jre installed
<teamcobra> unksi: thereś a package you need to install... it is called openoffice-java something or other
<Unksi> ok
<teamcobra> I cant remember the exact name offhand, but it fixes it, and is the only package w/ openoffice and java in the name (I had the same prob a month ago w/ running headless ooo)
<Unksi> hmm, that removed the error but it doesnt seem to start yet either
<teamcobra> hrmmmm, now _that_'s weird
<teamcobra> are you running it headless as well?
<Unksi> it started for the first time, but it froze when i opened the settings dialog.. killed it and it started doing this
<Unksi> no, im starting it from konsole as it doesnt start up from anywhere else
<teamcobra> ack..... ok, there are 2 config directories, iirc, lemme check
<ernstp> anyone who can confirm a bug I'm seeing?
<ernstp> open gedit and try to log out...
<teamcobra> nop, just 1.... "rm -rf .openoffice.org2" in your home dir
<ernstp> seems like gedit is blocking all logouts.. ?
<Unksi> teamcobra: makes no difference
<teamcobra> ern: will check in a min,  installing packages
<teamcobra> and it's not giving you any error?
<teamcobra> because it sounds like your confs got mangled when prefs froze
<Unksi> no errors now
<teamcobra> just silently doesn't start?
<Unksi> yea, when i start it from konsole, it doesnt give any feedback but the process keeps running
<Unksi> when i start it from kmenu, the process does not keep running
<teamcobra> I'm really at a loss :/
<teamcobra> brb
<teamcobra> ernstp, yup, gedit blocks a logout when unsaved.... time to test saved doc
<teamcobra> still blocks logout
<ernstp> teamcobra: mmmhm
<teamcobra> now if it only blocked logout when unsaved, that would be _wicked_ ;)
<ernstp> and it doesn't get to show a "Do you want to save the document?" dialog in either case, does it? did that before
<teamcobra> nop, no save confirmation
<ernstp> teamcobra: think that works as it should in Hardy
<teamcobra> interesting, never noticed it
<pwnguin> teamcobra: what's really annoying is that it blocks on unsaved without changing virtual desktops
<teamcobra> pwnguin, that's pretty brutal
<ernstp> pwnguin: well the "blocking logout" dialog appears on the current desktop now
<pwnguin> i hit power button and logout, and it sits there with a dialog on some other screen =/
<td123> so when is the new look getting incorperated? beta or rc or final?
<ernstp> pwnguin: so that's kindof fixed
<pwnguin> ernstp: well yay
<pwnguin> td123: beta probably
<ernstp> td123: they love putting in the artwork the last day :-)
<pwnguin> there's an ubuntu artwork team, and then a canonical artwork team it seems
<pwnguin> ive been observing them for the last cycle. basically people put stuff together, then someone else says "it looks great, i'd love that for the default" and then someone else says "THATS NOT WHAT WE DO!"
<pwnguin> this is actually an improvement
<pwnguin> where the last guy would usually go "PLEASE DONT TOP POST!"
<td123> this may be off topic but does anyone know of a good virtual machine for windows? I'm using qemu atm and it is SLOW. :/ microsoft virtual pc pops up an "error".. figures.
<pwnguin> how fast is the host computer?
<td123> core 2 duo dual core 1.66ghz
<td123> 2gigs of memory
<pwnguin> so that has the virtualization extensions
<teamcobra> td123: virtualbox
<pwnguin> td123: can you describe how slow it is?
<pwnguin> emulation is going to nessecarily mean slowdown
<teamcobra> I'm putting up enomalism2 on a vm box on monday (kvm-based), threw intrepid on this lappy to test the newest kvm ;)
<pwnguin> qemu has an accelerator module but i donno if its available for windows
<td123> pwnguin: to get a6 running, I left it for about 40mins
<teamcobra> pwnguin, I believe he's talking about a vm for windows hosts, so yeah, qemu wouldn't be accelerated
<pwnguin> a6?
<pwnguin> oh, ubuntu alpha 6
<td123> alpha 6, 8.10
<pwnguin> vmware has some stuff
<td123> vmware isn't free
<pwnguin> ive used a free version
<pwnguin> it might be missing features you need
<td123> pwnguin: their player is free
<td123> pwnguin: but you have to have an image of the harddisk...
<pwnguin> does vmware handle qemu images?
<td123> pwnguin: that's why its called a player :)
<darthanubis> wonder what makes the pulseaudio server just quit and never restart?
<td123> pwnguin: hard disk images should be all handled the same
<darthanubis> very annoying to have to reboot just to regain sound
<pwnguin> then i don't understnd the problem; just install with qemu, and run with vmware player?
<pwnguin> if qemu isnt fast enough
<td123> pwnguin: installing will take several hours..
<pwnguin> so does sleeping
<td123> pwnguin: your method only works if you didn't just wake up
<pwnguin> its not my method
<td123> :P
<pwnguin> my method is step one: ditch windows as a host
<td123> pwnguin: well then can you please fix my ruckus and counter strike problem on ubuntu :P
<pwnguin> dual boot?
<td123> pwnguin: I do
<pwnguin> ive used wine and day of defeat before
<pwnguin> donno about source engine
<td123> pwnguin: it's not source, it's original, and it's a known problem without any solutions
<teamcobra> td123: virtualbox is free
<teamcobra> and has win32 acceleration of some sort, I'm 99.9% sure
<td123> teamcobra: oh ya, I forgot that you mentioned it :P I was to busy conversating :D
<teamcobra> _and_ has the advantage of not being horrid ;)
<teamcobra> give it a spin
<td123> teamcobra: ya, using windows cmd isn't exactly pretty
<teamcobra> indeed, quite the opposite
<pwnguin> no, horrid is bochs
<pwnguin> i had the pleasure of using bochs for a MINIX course
<td123> lol
<pwnguin> if you alt+tab away from it, the keyboard goes berzerk greek style
<td123> pwnguin: it's just another feature
<pwnguin> there's also colinux
<pwnguin> which is like... crazy magic
<td123> pwnguin: k, I'm writing all this down, because atm, I'm on a 32kb connection :P
<pwnguin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_virtual_machines
<td123> clicking on that link is like opening a fork bomb for my connection :P
<pwnguin> its a table
<teamcobra> hahaha, or a fork bomb for the mind ;)
<pwnguin> but it's got everything i can think of
<teamcobra> is it too late to propose a package for intrepid?
<td123> well it wasn't that bad, but wikipedia in general has huge pages for my type of connection
<gnomefreak> td123: yes
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> teamcobra: yes
<teamcobra> d'oh ;p ;p ;p
<gnomefreak> 8/26 was the feature freeze
<td123> teamcobra: no, as long as the proposal is for 9.04
<teamcobra> heh, well, I guess that will have to suffice... http://www.enomalism.com/ , lemme know if you guys think it would be useful
<danbh_intrepid> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<teamcobra> thanks, bookmarked
<td123> teamcobra: I would gladly tell you, if only your website was 32kb dl friendly
<pwnguin> let me be clear: there's almost no way that could make it in by the deadline
<teamcobra> td123: not my website
<td123> teamcobra: can you pastebin a description of whatever you're trying to get our opinion from?
<td123> I would appreciate it :P
<pwnguin> td123: it's a cloud computing platform
<pwnguin> agpl'd
<teamcobra> with a nice web interface for controlling your clusters/vm's
<TheFuzzball> Has anyone gotten a Belkin F5D7050B wireless card working in Intrepid yet?
<TheFuzzball> It uses the RT73 chipset
<teamcobra> not that particular model, but I have used an rt73 card in intrepid
<teamcobra> actually, Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501USB Wireless Adapter is currently working here right now (rt73 module loaded)
<TheFuzzball> I am having trouble with mine :( it works fine in Hardy with the default drivers, but not Intrepid.
<TheFuzzball> I have tried installing the rt73 driver from serialmonkey but get an error 1
<teamcobra> hrmmmmm... weren't there 2 revisions, with the latter not working for the longest time? sounds like regression rears its ugly head...
<teamcobra> fuzzball: and you've installed your headers/ the build-essential package, I assume
<TheFuzzball> Hmm
<TheFuzzball> yes
<td123> do they plan to change the install dialog into a one pager? the current one is pointlessly long
<td123> imo
<teamcobra> brb
<lacostej> hei hei ! Suspend and hibernate options disappeared from the GNOME log out / shutdown menu. Is that normal ?=
<akio> what is the repo line for intrepid?
<lacostej> akio: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<lacostej> etc...
<akio> gratsi
<akio> and can i just full-upgrade to it?
<akio> running hardy 64
<lacostej> use update-manager -d
<akio> ill take a look
<akio> ty
<lacostej> good luck :)
<EvilDaemon> Are there any virtual machine things that work with Intrepid?
<Unksi> EvilDaemon: as guest or host?
<EvilDaemon> the host is intrepid
<lacostej> mmm, looks like the switch user applet has a suspend button... trying...
<Unksi> virtualbox 2 and 1.66 does
<lacostej> nothing.
<EvilDaemon> okay. which one do you reccommend? @Unksi
<Unksi> intrepid has 1.64 afaik so you might have to get it from virtualbox.org
<lacostej> BRB, will reboot my X session. Remember I saw som HAL failed error dialog
<Unksi> im using 2, i'd recommend that as it has improvements over 1.x and you can have 64bit guest as well
<akio> whoa, update-manager -d is better than full-upgrade
<EvilDaemon> right, thanks.
<Unksi> np
<akio> this is cool, never seen this before
<EvilDaemon> Unksi: I'm going to download it from virtualbox.org.  Which one do I want? Hardy? I'm semi-clueless.
<Unksi> im using hardy version as they dont provide intrepid yet, works fine so far
<akio> i did notice a lot of breaks in the gvfs on intrepid, is that because of the freedesktop move?
<EvilDaemon> okay. Thanks for all the help.
<Unksi> youre welcome
<lacostej> OK. that was it. Some issue with hal caused it. I logged out, restarted dbus from a console (sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart) then logged in and now suspend and hibernate are back in the System>Shut Down dialog. Thanks
<EvilDaemon> Unksi: Well, I got the .deb installed. But I can't find it in the menues anywhere.
<Unksi> EvilDaemon: are you using gnome?
<EvilDaemon> For sure.
<Unksi> ok, it shows up at menus well in kde
<Unksi> in system section.. dunno if theres an option there for showing up kde entries or something
<EvilDaemon> That's stupid.... I got it, but you have you have to toggle it 8 or nine times while editing those menues.
<EvilDaemon> Thanks for the help. (again)
<Unksi> youre welcome :)
<nacho> Hi
<nacho> anybody have the problem that pressing Places->Home folder it opens totem instead of nautilus  ?
<zerwas> there is a bug report which is not "incomplete" (is there a definition of this status?). Can i change the status so this bug won't expire? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/264287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264287 in linux "zoom and calculator keys dont work in my microsoft natural keyboard 4000" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<danbh_intrepid> zerwas: why do you want to change the status?
 * danbh_intrepid uses that keyboard
<zerwas> danbh_intrepid: because it will expire if not changed
<zerwas> danbh_intrepid: are your zoom keys working?
<danbh_intrepid> zerwas: why isnt the info being provided
<danbh_intrepid> ?
<danbh_intrepid> no, zoom doesnt work, but calculator does
<zerwas> danbh_intrepid: because hotkeyresearch does not give information as benjamin said
<danbh_intrepid> meh, keyboard support is FUBAR'ed in intrepid anyway
<danbh_intrepid> zerwas: don't worry about expiration, I have inside info that it means nothing.   Except that maybe people will maybe ignore the bug report
<zerwas> danbh_intrepid: umm ... ok. so "incomplete" is the right status?
<danbh_intrepid> when I said keyboard support is fubar, I say that because the keyboard applet crashes, and I think there are a few known bugs
<zerwas> didn't experience a crash of the applet so far... with my pc104 keyboard ;-)
<zerwas> btw, i really want a new keyboard because i want a silent one
<danbh_intrepid> no, but I don't care particularly, for the above reasons.  (no offence)      I'm personally going subscribe to the bug, and wait till beta before I try to post any info/ set the right status
<danbh_intrepid> you dont; like the microsoft 4000?
<zerwas> not anymore. If it would be silent, it would be super cool. but people are sleeping close-by to the keyboard ...
<danbh_intrepid> its not that loud, IMHO
<zerwas> hm there are louder keyboards, right
<zerwas> but there does not seem to *any* almost quit one on the market :-(
<zerwas> s/to/to be
<danbh_intrepid> I was bringing that up, because I think it counts as a quiet keyboard.  So, if you go and get a quiet keyboard, you will probably have something just as loud.  You'll probably have to do the research, and find one that is dead silent
<danbh_intrepid> I was researching that awhile back, and I don't think there are allot of options
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> does anyone here have a screenshot of the 8.10 theme
<meoblast001> im trying to figure out what it looks like
<meoblast001> i heard bad things
<meoblast001> so i want to figure out what i think for myself
<danbh_intrepid> er, I think its bugged atm
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<danbh_intrepid> artwork isnt even due for another 4 days
<zerwas> danbh_intrepid: right. thanko sold one. and there are those silicon keyboards where you think you write on dosh. that's all options i found
<danbh_intrepid> zerwas: just to confirm, non of those words are spelling errors, right?
<danbh_intrepid> im not familiar with thanko or dosh
<zerwas> danbh_intrepid: mh.. i can't find a translation for the word i need ("moos" in german). "thanko" is the company which sold a silent keyboard
<danbh_intrepid> zerwas: can you describe it?
<danbh_intrepid> zerwas: if you got money: http://www.electronickeyboards.com/silent-keyboards.html
<zerwas> danbh_intrepid: what i meant was: a silicon keyboard feels like walking on this: http://bienemaja.informatik.uni-freiburg.de/phoenix/src/Moos.jpg
<danbh_intrepid> zerwas: moss
<knittl> zerwas: moos ist auf english moss
<knittl> xD
<zerwas> ok :D
<zerwas> danbh_intrepid: yep i thought about buying one of those but i would like to try it out first ...
<danbh_intrepid> zerwas: so one of these?  http://www.clitheroelancs.co.uk/
<knittl> i recommend switching to neo :)
<zerwas> danbh_intrepid: yep. those are not usable
<knittl> we have one at home. it's horrible to type on them :)
<N1ckR> What are the chances of Open Office 3 being available to intrepid when it is released (assuming releases for intrepid and OO3 go to plan)?
<td123> N1ckR: if it isn't already included, it won't be... it's past the freeze
<td123> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<pwnguin> well I'll be damned
<N1ckR> Hmmm as I suspected td123, hopefully someone will bung it on a backport repository then. Im currently running debian testing due to problems with Hardy was going to retry Intrepid, but might stick with Deb testing for now.
<pwnguin> jacksense finally works
<td123> jacksense?
<td123> wine>
<td123> ?
<danbh_intrepid> N1ckR: where is the schedule for openoffice?
<td123> N1ckR: don't worry, there will certainly be an unofficial version :P
<td123> pwnguin: ahh, its a driver thing, ok :P
<pwnguin> jacksense is an audio thing
<td123> N1ckR: current version of oo.o is 2.4 so that's what its going to be :_(
<danbh_intrepid> N1ckR: I bet if openoffice had a release schedule, it could've made it into intrepid, but I can't find it...
<pwnguin> they have a release schedule, im sure
<pwnguin> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/OOoRelease30
<danbh_intrepid> crap, I missed software freedom day
<danbh_intrepid> pwnguin: nice, I could not find it!
<N1ckR> "Product release: September 30, 2008 ? "
<crimsun> jack sense is a driver-layer toggle that sets the appropriate register(s) when a plug is inserted or removed.  A common example would be inserting a headphone plug (or removing it).  It's often tied to muting the internal speakers of the device.  We do this in the various codec patches for ALSA.
<danbh_intrepid> hmmm, maybe you should file a bug?  If they can guarantee that, then it should've  been included in intrepid.  I would think
<teamcobra> looks like nvidia-glx-177 and kvm hate each other ;p ;p ;p
<outbri> What has changed in intrepid that now usb stuff does not auto-mount/gives you errors about mounting?
<LimCore> hi
<LimCore> is interpid almost 100% stable now, and good idea to install it on production desktop-laptop? or not really?
<LimCore> I mean, I know it is alpha etc etc, but in practise?
<void^> uh.. no, not really.
<RyanPrior> Is Human the default Intrepid theme, or is NewHuman?
<mp> Question: How can I upgrade to Intrepid Alpha in Kubuntu?
<mp> Ubuntu users do 'update-manager -d' but what do we do in KDE?
<danbh_intrepid> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<danbh_intrepid> mp: probably something like adept-manager -d
<mp> isn't working unfortunately :(
<mp> neither adept_manager -d
<danbh_intrepid> mp well, whats the program name?
<mp> adept_manager and adept_updater I think
<Glady> well
<Glady> all here
<danbh_intrepid> mp: adept_manager --version-upgrade
<mp> danbh, that doesn't work either
<danbh_intrepid> mp: have you looked at the help for adept?
<mp> nah, it's past midnight and I have to get up early tomorrow so I think I'll just leave it be for now and work on it tomorrow.. :)
<Glady> where are u mp?
<mp> Denmark
<Glady> oh
<mp> And now: On my way to bed
<Glady> very far
<Glady> what is mp for?
<Glady> blue
<Glady> ?
<Glady> merde
<Glady> pourquoi c si complique
<Glady> je suis fatiguee moi
<Glady> Dave2
<Glady> who is that guy
<Glady> oh oh oh
<Glady> all fake
<W9ZEB> how reliable is flash through the pluginwrapper on AMD64?
<Glady> reliable
<Glady> so kiddy testing
<Glady> I m free as far as I know
<Glady> hmm?
<Glady> as far as I know I dont betray as I dont have any job
<Glady> and
<Glady> plus
<Glady> I saw my spy in my own parliament which means he is one of ur guys
<Glady> ahahaha
<Yondering> anyone familiar with intrepid?  installed alpha6 the other day but I can't seem to get it to keep a static I.P. - it keeps reassigning.   It's fine if I leave it set to use dhcp, but that's not what I want.
<Glady> what u want
<danbh_intrepid> Glady: maybe you should move along
<Glady> u deserve a smash
<Yondering> wow, nobody uses a static I.P. with intrepid, eh? ;)
<Glady> nobody
<crimsun> Yondering: I do.  I set it in interfaces(5).
<Yondering> hmm interfaces?  I'm using the xfce image..I just tried to set it with the icon that appears in the system tray.. that's the same thing?
<Yondering> networkmanager applet.
<Glady> okay
<Volkodav_> can I check the update from terminal?
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-14
<Dai> how's intel doing currently under karmic?  generally speaking, of course
<crimsun> generally? just fine
<Dai> crimsun: awesome.  time to upgrade!
<Nattgew> Dai, that's what I said, too...
<Dai> Nattgew: not a pleasant experience?
<Nattgew> Dai: not so much... but I ended up doing a fresh install and now it's not so bad
<Dai> i can do that too.  this isn't a critical machine :)
<Nattgew> good... because mine is
<Dai> ouch
<lokad> some time ago i asked about grub 1.97beta2 not booting in my netbook. beta3 from debian-sid now does
<lokad> so i think this issue will be remedied with the next merging if debian changes
<lokad> s/if/of/
<Guest30810> I just installed karmic alpha 5, and it won't see my audigy 2 sounds card. any ideas?
<Twigathy> TylerD: I have an Audigy 2 ZS and it works fine
<Twigathy> you sure it's not muted?
<TylerD> Yep
<Twigathy> what're you using to make noise?
<TylerD> I inserted a cd and opened it in totem and rhythmbox
<TylerD> neither worked
<TylerD> MP# from a usb won't work either
<TylerD> MP3*
<steven_> !Karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<crimsun> TylerD: do you have the debug output (echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.conf && killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio -vvvv)?
<TylerD> enter that in the terminal?
<TylerD> (new to linux, trying to switch from xp)
<crimsun> TylerD: yes, without the parentheses
<TylerD> ok, just a sec
<martin__> welcome to the free side :)
<ajmitch> crimsun: 'ubuntu-bug -p alsa-base' should give enough info for a bug about headphone jack sensing, right?
<crimsun> ajmitch: generally, yes
<ajmitch> alright, just got a new laptop to play with :)
<sageNsand> Venting After 8hrs from this mornings update I have had more freezes from Firefox, Thunderbird, and any window open the title bar freezes which won't let me move it. Today is the worst I've seen. I'll wait till tomorrow morning AZ time and see if updates solves some of this
<iwoodstock> will karmic have virtio drivers for windows guests under kvm?
<martin__> what's virtio?
<iwoodstock> pv drivers
<iwoodstock> http://www.linux-kvm.com/content/tip-how-setup-windows-guest-paravirtual-network-drivers
<gbs-wes> Is there anyway to undo your last aptitude update?
<TylerD> crimsun, yes, I got it
<TylerD> sorry for the delay, I run linux on a different comp than this one
<TylerD> :)
<crimsun> TylerD: please pastebin it
<TylerD> in here?
<TylerD> crimsun, do you mean a ubuntu pastbin site?
<roffe> of course he does
<TylerD> which one then roffe?
<roffe> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<crimsun> TylerD: any will suffice; just let me know the url, please
<TylerD> crimsun, here you go, http://paste.ubuntu.com/270578/
<crimsun> TylerD: hmm, doesn't have everything i need, unfortunately. instead, try: killall pulseaudio && 2>&1 | tee gdb-<program>.txt
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> TylerD: killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio -vvvv 2>&1 | tee pulseaudio.txt
<TylerD> ok, just a sec
<crimsun> TylerD: please pastebin the contents of pulseaudio.txt
<TylerD> will do crimsun
<gbs-wes> Im dead in the water because of a damn apt-get update...
<crimsun> gbs-wes: which Nvidia hardware, and which driver version?
<bjsnider> have the gnome rc packages gone in yet?
<gbs-wes> 190.32 driver... Geforce. Was working so perfectly until I did today's aptitude update. I usually update like 4 times a day with no issues like this
<bjsnider> gbs-wes, did you install the driver yourself?
<crimsun> err, Karmic doesn't ship 190.xx
<gbs-wes> Yeah? Not today... Now my filesystem is suddenly read-only WTF? In root!
<gbs-wes> The old
<TylerD> crimsun: was too big for pastebin, so it is now living at http://soswd.com/output.txt
<crimsun> TylerD: you're not current
<crimsun> TylerD: please upgrade && dist-upgrade
<TylerD> ok
<crimsun> e.g., your kernel is old; your pulseaudio is old
<TylerD> I will upgrade the stuff
<crimsun> TylerD: please use memoserv to leave me a note after you upgrade and reboot
<crimsun> i'm out for more studying, back later
<TylerD> ok, and where is that?
<crimsun> /msg memoserv help
<TylerD> ok, cool
<bjsnider> gbs-wes, i'm having trouble understanding your responses
<gbs-wes> Sorry one sec, on my iPhone
<bazooka2th> ok, this is gbs-wes
<bazooka2th> what did you not understand?
<bjsnider> ok, answer this. where did you get the 190 driver? did you install it yourself?
<bazooka2th> yes, i installed it myself. over a month ago at least
<bjsnider> from the nvidia install package?
<bazooka2th> and it's worked perfectly until today...  yes, from the nvidia install package
<bazooka2th> i also put the karmic repos in my apt-sources list
<bazooka2th> and so it has updated there a few times
<bjsnider> alright run this: dkms status
<bazooka2th> k, lemme pastebin
<bazooka2th> http://pastebin.com/m13673a19
<bjsnider> ok, so if your xorg.conf order x to use the nvidia driver you're fine
<bazooka2th> should be, but it shows the nvidia screen... then blanks... then shows it again.. then blanks... etc.
<bazooka2th> never loads my desktop
<Artemis3> well its in the topic isn't? you should avoid updating at all when you have a stable system, at least until release :)
<bazooka2th> yeah, im already about to cry.
<bazooka2th> thanks
<Artemis3> i guess there is always the hard way to find out ;) try swtching to nv in the meantime
<bazooka2th> nv?
<bjsnider> you can reinstall the driver fromt eh package
<Artemis3> the open source variant, the one without 3d.
<bjsnider> there's a ppa with this driver in an ubuntu package
<Artemis3> even better then, does it work perfect atm?
<bazooka2th> nah, i need 3D. or i can't run vbox for photoshop to do what i'm trying to do
<Artemis3> try that ppa
<Artemis3> but why would photoshop need 3d for? ah well
<bjsnider> photoshiop does not need 3d
<bjsnider> virtualbox does not need it
<bazooka2th> mine does, apparently.
<Artemis3> weird
<bazooka2th> im using sun virtualbox
<bazooka2th> it won't even let me uncheck the 3d accel box
<Artemis3> i suppose reinstalling the driver (recompiling modules) didn't help...
<bjsnider> i'm not sure there's really an nvidia driver problem. he said his fs was read-only
<Artemis3> also uninstalling the driver and trying the old ones included in the distro?
<Artemis3> ah... ok
<bazooka2th> my fs isnt read only anymore...
<bjsnider> this could be merely a symptom of a different problem
<bazooka2th> it was cause i did an fschk i think
<bazooka2th> that was before i got into my desktop, i was talking from the iphone
<bjsnider> alright try this
<bazooka2th> ok
<bjsnider> open up your /etc/apt/sources.list file. add this line:
<bjsnider> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<Artemis3> im going to check that ppa too :)
<bjsnider> update and install nvidia-glx-190
<bazooka2th> hmm.. when i go to Hardware Drivers, it shows 3 options  (173, 185, and 190 recommended)
<bazooka2th> all say "this driver is not activated" except for 190.. it says "another version of this driver is in use"
<Artemis3> wait, before that you might want to run the nvidia installer with the -uninstall option
<bjsnider> yes, that would be a good idea
<Artemis3> ah , and ignore the hardware drivers thingie
<bazooka2th> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<bazooka2th> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<bazooka2th> was in there already
<Artemis3> dont forget the key :)
<bazooka2th> didn't
<Artemis3> i must have like 20 ppas already in my sources.list :P
<bazooka2th> already at newest version
<bjsnider> reinstall nvidia-glx-190
<bazooka2th> doing that now..
<bazooka2th> did a apt-get remove and then apt-get autoremove
<bazooka2th> ok, its doing the initial module build
<bazooka2th> ok, now what?
<bjsnider> reboot
<bazooka2th> but my xorg isn't changed
<bazooka2th> is it?
<bjsnider> your xorg is probably fine.
<bazooka2th> lol, it doesn't exist
<bjsnider> ok, that's a problem
<bazooka2th> alright... wish me luck.
<gbs-wes> Same issue.
<gbs-wes> IMF
<gbs-wes> fml.
<Artemis3> how about... remove those packages you just installed, get the one from nvidia page and install it?
<bjsnider> i'd like to know what specifically it's complaining about
<Artemis3> check /var/log/Xblah
<Artemis3> pastebin it
<kavurt> what should I do to be able to watch mms streams
<Artemis3> open VLC?
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of how i can see if my dvdrw is DL capable? i went to go burn at DL disc and it failed roughly %46 go figure, gnome disk utility and lshw are of no help
<gbs-wes> I don't see
<Artemis3> ouch, why not check unit model?
<gbs-wes> Any problems in that file... It ends with backtrace:
<gbs-wes> After initialiZing extension GLX
<Artemis3> hahaha you call that "not any problems"?
<gbs-wes> Idk what that means
<Artemis3> yah but paste it into the bin for fun watch
<gbs-wes> Ok let me get booted back into x somehow
<Artemis3> aww
<gbs-wes> Woah
<Artemis3> then it will move
<gbs-wes> I think
<gbs-wes> I fixed it
<Artemis3> ok
<gbs-wes> Nope
<bazooka2th> back
<bazooka2th> http://pastebin.com/m53f56140
<bazooka2th> there it is
<mjbrooks> odd... seems nvidia 185 got fudged in a recent update... I couldn't get to my desktop until I removed it
<mjbrooks> was getting libGL.so.185 segfaults
<bazooka2th> thats what i'm dealing with too, mjbrooks
<BluesKaj> mjbrooks, which card ?
<mjbrooks> GeoForce 7400
<mjbrooks> bazooka2th, have you managed to get around it like I have?
<bazooka2th> yeah, by not having 3D
<BluesKaj> youguys are prolly using the glx-nv driver which is pretty barebones
<bazooka2th> not really acceptable workaround
<mjbrooks> bazooka2th, right
<BluesKaj> ok I have a fix that I found this morning ,btw my card is a geforce 7600gt , so the 7series cards will benefit from this new driver
<mjbrooks> There needs to be an apt-get command like apt-get --revert to undue the last update
<gbs-wes> What's the fix?
<mjbrooks> buy ATI?  ;)
<tuxxy> heh you must be joking
<gbs-wes> This is fucking infuriating.
<mjbrooks> tuxxy, obviously... hence the wink ;)
<tuxxy> hehehe phew :D
<gbs-wes> I updated freaking bash and firefox. Now my system is useless.
<tuxxy> ati drivers are satans works
<mjbrooks> gbs-wes, dont' get me started on firefox getting fudged on the last update... ate my profile
<BluesKaj> go to nvidia.com and download this driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.36-pkg2.run
<BluesKaj> you have to remove the existibf river before installing the new one
<BluesKaj> err driver
<tuxxy> heh I usually switch over at lapha 5 but by the sounds of this I think it can wait a week or two =/
<mjbrooks> tuxxy, Alpha5 was going swimmingly until this last update
<gbs-wes> Alpha 5 was perfectly fine until today
<BluesKaj> here's the fix http://www.pastebin.ca/1564825
<tuxxy> I see, yes they are usually good by the alpha 5
<bazooka2th> blues, please send that link again
<mjbrooks> BluesKaj, a shorter way of sayign that is "The workaround fox is to manually install the nvidia driver from their website"
<pitput> how will 9.10 be different from 9.04?
<BluesKaj> nope you DL driver then you close X and install the driver at the TTY prompt
<mjbrooks> sadly, I really hate manually installing nvidia
<BluesKaj> bazooka2th, http://www.pastebin.ca/1564825
<mjbrooks> BluesKaj, uhhh... that's how you do a manual install of nvidia
<mostafa_> is there anyone who knows how to add parted magic into the grub?
<mjbrooks> I think, before I do a manual install of nvidia.. I will try 173
<mostafa_> ie. run it from the hard drive
<BluesKaj> well, mjbrooks if that's your definition of a manual install I suppose it is , but you're not compiling so why the semantics ?
<mjbrooks> BluesKaj, I didn't say compiling... but downloading and running it from the web is manually installing it.. as opposed to getting it from the official repository
 * BluesKaj shrugs ... do what you want...
<mjbrooks> Thanks for your permission
<BluesKaj> sit here and split hairs over what's a manual vs what automatic ?
<gbs-wes> Fun
<gbs-wes> Im doing ur workaround right now...
<BluesKaj> ok mjbrooks , can you share with us what you would do ?...maybe we can all benefit from your procedure.
<dereks_> hey guys, did latest update break sound for anyone else?
<gbs-wes> The latest update breaks the fucking universe
<dereks> gbs-wes: really?
<gbs-wes> A Mozilla dev divided by zero apparently
<dereks> lol
<bjsnider> the 173 driver is not compatible with the .31 kernel. it will not compile with it
<gbs-wes> this day
<gbs-wes> Sucks.
<mjbrooks> gbs-wes, it isn't so bad
<sparr> When I leave my computer on overnight, the screen goes blank.  Changing resolution (via xrandr, or a virtual terminal, or opening a game) or turning the monitor off/on causes it to appear for <1s, then it goes blank again.  Rebooting resolves the problem.  What could cause this?
<mjbrooks> gbs-wes, at least you aren't being forced into using windows
<gbs-wes> I might just switch.
 * mjbrooks loads shotgun
<mjbrooks> sparr, powersaving
<bjsnider> gbs-wes, a production system should not have karmic on it right now
<sparr> mjbrooks: i'd hate to completely turn off powersaving to fix this, but i'll try
<gbs-wes> Fair enough. But this should not happen when u upgrade xulrunner either. Ever.
<mjbrooks> sparr, turn it off to see if it goes away... if it does then you know you've isolated the problem to it
<sparr> will take a few days to test
<bjsnider> you can have jaunty back in there in about 90 minutes
<gbs-wes> With everything in tact?
<bjsnider> all your documents
<gbs-wes> How
<bjsnider> install from cd without formatting drive
<bjsnider> use existing partitions
<gbs-wes> sigh... Don't wanna do that
<mjbrooks> more like 15-20 minutes
<gbs-wes> I'll just never use pre release again
<gbs-wes> Apt really does need a rollback option
<mjbrooks> gbs-wes, pre-release is for devs and really patient people... oh, and the insane
<gbs-wes> Im insane
<mjbrooks> bwahahaha
<gbs-wes> And switching to windows.
<bjsnider> it will be pretty godd by oct 7 or so
<mjbrooks> gbs-wes, good luck with that
<gbs-wes> Bawwwwwwww
<billybigrigger> bjsnider, i'd say it's good october 30th :P
<billybigrigger> 7th is tooooo early :P
<bjsnider> well that's certainly...your view
<billybigrigger> i've been fine with karmic since A1 :) been working great on my system, of course there were bugs along the way, but sheesh, nothing bad enough to deter me to..m$ :(
<mjbrooks> RE nvidia bug... users reporting downgrading libc6 and libc6-i686 to 2.10.1-0ubuntu9 corrects the issue:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Triaged]
<BluesKaj> my nvidia-nv driver worked but at a ver low rate , glxgears was ogiving only 98 fps full scrn whereas now it's 1800 fps full scrn. Google Earth was running in emulation mode so that toldme the driver was iffy . So I installed the proprietary driver from nvidia and all is well , for now.
<sparr> BluesKaj: "nvidia" and "nv" are two different drivers
<bjsnider> there's no glx extension with the nv driver
<bjsnider> nouveau actually works much better at this point in time
<nostahl> hi guys
<nostahl> how's everyone tonight
<BluesKaj> sparr, xserver-xorg-video-nv ..if you lok at the description it's :This driver for the X.Org X server (see xserver-xorg for a further description) provides support for NVIDIA Riva, TNT, GeForce, and Quadro cards.
<BluesKaj> are these not nvidia
<nostahl> anyone else running apache on karmic?
<BluesKaj> anyway , nite all ..tv time
<nostahl> wondering if your getting the same thing i am, some times when i click on a link it tries to just let me download the html or php file so i click cancel and then hit the same link again and it serves me the page correctly
<mostafa_> is there anybody knows how to made a usb startup parted magic?
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: is there anybody knows how to made a usb startup parted magic?
<bucky> same thing happened to me... latest update broke nvidia-glx  had to fall back to nv
<nostahl> check out unetbootin mstafa
<nostahl> any of you guys running apache?
<billybigrigger> i run apache on my jaunty server
<billybigrigger> not karmic
<billybigrigger> your problem sounds like apache isn't configured properly and that it isn't parsing php correctly
<billybigrigger> check the server guide for more info
<nostahl> why would it parse perfectly fine one time and not others thouggh
<nostahl> im running a fresh tasksel install lamp-server
<bucky> clear your browser cache
<nostahl> tried on several browsers
<timClicks> does anyone know the GTK theme that ubuntu 9.10 will be running?
<billybigrigger> human?
<gbs-wes> My day has been completely wasted.
<nostahl> whats up gbs-wes
<nostahl> you set foot in a radio shack or something? :P
<gbs-wes> Nvidia drivers broke with last update and I spent the last 5hrs
<gbs-wes> Trying to fix
<timClicks> ick
<gbs-wes> So sickening
<Twigathy> spoilers: ITS AN ALPHA! :-)
<Twigathy> Things can and do break :)
<test34> I get sound problem in karmic, but if I kill pulseaudio they are resolved, any idea why?
<billybigrigger> because it's pulseaudio
<billybigrigger> the sound stack is fragile
<test34> why do they use it in ubuntu then ? because it makes programming easier?
<milos_> test34: it should solve some a lot of problems with audio
<test34> milos_, what doyou mean
<test34> not using it should solve lots of problems ?
<billybigrigger> using it, should solve some audio issues
<test34> ok
<mjbrooks> PulseAudio is works awesome for those who it works for ;)
<test34> I wonder how many people have problems with it and how many doesnt
<mjbrooks> too many have issues with it for it to have the role it does right now
<test34> it seem that my problems are worst in karmic, but I had some with the stable version too
<milos_> test34: One of the goals of PulseAudio is to reroute all sound streams through it, including those from processes that attempt to directly access the hardware (like legacy OSS applications)
<test34> mjbrooks, it had this role for years it seems
<test34> milos_, it's probably a good idea behind it
<milos_> test34: yeah, the idea is, it should solve audio problems
<test34> milos_, just not stable enough
<milos_> test34: pulseaudio is not stable enough for a loong time
<test34> I guess I'll try to disable it completely and see how many problems I get
 * JanC has used pulseaudio since back when it was still named polypaudio
<test34> you must be happy with it then
 * milos_ has zero problems with audio now. Even skype 2.1 works nice!
<test34> skype 2.1 is out ? must be pretty new
<milos_> test34: it's beta
<milos_> test34: http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<test34> thanks milos
<test34> I guess it's the default d/l from skype.com
<milos_> when I download it few days before, it wasn't
<test34> do you like it
<JanC> maybe the reason that I don't have a lot of issues with pulseaudio is that I use almost no crappy apps like skype  ;)
<test34> JanC, it is not skype causing the problems, it is some crappy game
<milos_> test34: I didn't use it too much. Before, everytime I install it, I needed to tweak audio. Now it just works.
<webbb82> i have a weird bug whenever i come back from hibernation the screen will freeze
<test34> I guess with skype 2.1 for ubuntu it's doesnt work right without pulseaudio...
<bjsnider> pulseaudio is part of ubuntu
<bjsnider> so i'm not sure of the point
<webbb82> im trying to run bug buddy but i get this error Either --appname or --package arguments are required.
<milos_> webbb82: against what package you want to report bug?
<JanC> bug buddy?  why not apport?
<webbb82> i dunno where is apport
<webbb82> i dont know what package it would be, its when i wake my computer from hibernatioin it will freeze
<JanC> apport is the default bug report tool in Ubuntu...
<webbb82> Error stating file '/home/brian/apport-': No such file or director
<milos_> then it's probably linux package
<bjsnider> webbb82, just search google for it
<webbb82> i just ran synaptic  and its installed but dont know where to find it or launch it
<bjsnider> or stp[ using hibernation
<JanC> 'ubuntu-bug' or 'apport-bug' from the commandline
<webbb82> whats the web site i want to goto if i want to help testing karmic  isnt it karmin testing team?
<test34> milos_, with the new skype it only is able to use pulseaudio and I can't set which sound device it should be using.. is it possible to tell pulseaudio which device to use depending on which application is running ?
<webbb82> whats the best way help karmic workout all the bugs
<ripps> webbb82: write patches to fix said bugs
<mjbrooks> ahhh... much better now that I downgraded libc6 and libc6-i686
<IdleOne> webbb82: #ubuntu+1 for karmic issues
<IdleOne> ohhh
<IdleOne> ummm nm
<IdleOne> lol
<webbb82> lol
<test34> pavucontrol fixed my device problem
<mostafa_> can someone help me with changing the 4 grub legacy line command into grub1.96?
<billybigrigger> 4 grub legacy line command?
<mostafa_> billybigrigger: I mean to change 4 command line into grub1.96
<billybigrigger> mostafa_, what is your problem with grub2?
<billybigrigger> grub2 is a complete re-write so, it's kind of hard to put them into the same league :P
<billybigrigger> mostafa_, forget grub legacy
<billybigrigger> what is your problem with grub2
<mostafa_> I have these lines from legacy but I don't know how to change them and use in 1.96
<mostafa_> these are the lines
<mostafa_> title Parted Magic Linux 3.x
<zj3t3mju> i have problem with nvidia driver
<mostafa_> find --set-root /pmagic-grub4dos.iso
<mostafa_> map /pmagic-grub4dos.iso (hd32)
<mostafa_> map --hook
<mostafa_> root (hd32)
<mostafa_> chainloader (hd32)
<MindVirus1> Does anyone have issues with podsleuth?
<bjsnider> zj3t3mju, you and everybody else
<zj3t3mju> :|
<zj3t3mju> i have unload it :P
<bjsnider> if it's not fixed in 2 hours, call the president
<billybigrigger> !grub2 mostafa_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2 mostafa_
<billybigrigger> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zj3t3mju> bjsnider: funny
<billybigrigger> mostafa_, read it ^^
<bjsnider> billybigrigger, use the pipe character
<billybigrigger> :) | bjsnider
<billybigrigger> pipe a smile
<billybigrigger> don't use ubottu all that much, but thanks for the tip :P
<bjsnider> thanks ubottu
<mostafa_> billybigrigger: you mean I could change them by reading that
<mostafa_> ?
<billybigrigger> mostafa_, you don't listen to well
<billybigrigger> forget grub legacy
<billybigrigger> read the wiki page
<billybigrigger> if you have a question after reading the wiki, i'd be more than glad to help
<mostafa_> billybigrigger:K I wish I could solve that
<billybigrigger> it's fairly simple to add entries to grub 2
<billybigrigger> it's all in the wiki
<mostafa_> billybigrigger: I changed them but there is a problem there .for example I have "map --hook" and now changed into
<mostafa_> billybigrigger: "drivemap --XXXX" what happend to hook then?
<kelvie> Anyone have suspend-to-ram broken in the latest karmic?
<mostafa_> billybigrigger: R U there?
<billybigrigger> mostafa_, you shouldn't need drivemap, because it isn't a grub2 command
<billybigrigger> my bad
<billybigrigger> it is, map was replaced by drivemap
<mostafa_> billybigrigger: np ;)
<mostafa_> billybigrigger: what does my bad means actually?
<billybigrigger> you need to specify a device
<mostafa_> billybigrigger: asking or sth else?
<billybigrigger> sth?
<mostafa_> sht=something
<mostafa_> sth=something
<billybigrigger> you need to specify a device, ie devicemap hd0,1 hd1,0
<billybigrigger> devicemap hd0 hd1
<mostafa_> hd0,1
<billybigrigger> *HINT*
<billybigrigger> loopback loop (hd0,7)/sidux.iso
<billybigrigger> linux (loop)/boot/vmlinuz boot=fll quiet vga=791 fromiso=/sidux.iso
<billybigrigger> initrd (loop)/boot/miniroot.gz
<billybigrigger> boot
<billybigrigger> google is your friend, google "grub2 boot from iso"
<billybigrigger> usually the first hit works fairly well...so there you go :)
<billybigrigger> i'm off to bed
<mostafa_> thanks
<stout> I suffer odd problems under Alpha 5.
<stout> Alpha 4 worked fine, and 9.04 works fine
<stout> but under Alpha 5 with the new 185 nvidia drivers, it boots, I get teh splash screen, then it blinks off and I get a regular old skool console login screen, then it blanks again and then I get another old skool console login screen again
<stout> does that 3 times and then it just stays blank
<stout> Xorg.0.log tells me that malloc() thinks ram is corrupted
<stout> I might believe it except I just reinstalled 9.04 and behold, I'm running X again.
<bjsnider> stout, the nvidia drivers were broken by a recent update to an unrelated package
<stout> Ah, awesome, so you already know about this then
<stout> My job is done :)
<bjsnider> no, your job is just beginning
<stout> D'oh!
<stout> Alright, so when should I be trying Alpha 5 again?
<stout> (when is the package going to be fixed?)
<bjsnider> hop up and down on one leg while holding your nose
 * stout hops up and down on his left leg while holding his nose with his right hand
<bjsnider> that didn't fix the problem, but i wanted to see if you'd do it
<stout> :)
<bjsnider> i'd recommend trying karmic again on roughly october 30
<stout> This Quassel client is kind of neat, never used it before
<stout> holy cow, Oct30?
<bjsnider> yes, october 30
<stout> I have another question, related to audio
<stout> This has been the case for me ever since the nvidia 183 drivers have come out...
<bjsnider> there are no 183 drivers
<stout> Not anymore there aren't
<bjsnider> there never were
<stout> and if I had known all knowledge oftheir existance would be wiped from the web I would have taken some screen shots
<stout> But I used them for a few months
<stout> regardless though, here is an issue I've had for about a year
<bjsnider> the nvidia driver has nothing to do with audio
<stout> it does on the 8200 chipset
<bjsnider> you mean hdmi audio?
 * stout nods
<bjsnider> my understanding is that works fine
<bjsnider> but i don't use it. it isn't being sold except on board with the 9300 chip
<mostafa_> billybigrigger: r u there?
<mostafa_> billybigrigger: just one question
<stout> I don't get any audio out of ubuntu until I run around adding myself to pulse-rt and pulse-access groups, sacrificing chickens, and configuring all kindso f jazz under pulseaudio
 * StevenMyers loves his 9.04
<StevenMyers> I'll wait until the 29th of next month to upgrade to the candidate of Karmic
<bjsnider> stout, the groups isue was removed in pulse 9.16
<stout_> I don't get any audio out of ubuntu until I run around adding myself to pulse-rt and pulse-access groups, sacrificing chickens, and configuring all kindso f jazz under pulseaudio
<stout_> I don't get any audio out of ubuntu until I run around adding myself to pulse-rt and pulse-access groups, sacrificing chickens, and configuring all kindso f jazz under pulseaudio
<stout_> What's the possibility we could at least get the group additions whacked out of the way?
<stout_> I'm currently learning C and I'm willing to write a utility eventualy to handle the chicken sacrifices, but group additions would be a handy start
<stout_> compiling Bx for this thing might increase in priority here shortly too
<ShapeShifter499> I have a acer aspire one with karmic alpha 5 on it and I can't use the built in web cam, how do I make the cam work?
<bjsnider> stout, i just told you that in karmic it is out of the way
<stout_> I must have missed that due to my ping timeout
<stout_> unless you mean the part where you said it supposedly works fine
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<mjbrooks> I added a comment on Bug #429003 listing the workarounds for the current NVidia breakage cause by libc6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429003
<stout_> And yes, hdmi audio can be configured to work fine, after you get ubuntu to realize there is even an hdmi device
<ShapeShifter499> well? anyone know? I'm assuming not
<MindVirus1> Have there been large amounts of bugfixes to pulseaudio today?
<mroc> hi.  does xsplash need to be run with sudo to change options (i.e. - background image, etc.)?
<h00k> I should probably look  for a bug on this one.  The installer doesn't let me manually partition my netbook
<h00k> I have been talking about it before
<h00k> (in specific, the netbook remix)
<mroc> does xsplash need to be run with sudo to change background image, etc.? (sorry for repeating the question)
<billybigrigger> MindVirus1, there were a few fixes
<MindVirus1> billybigrigger: What fixes?
<billybigrigger> check
<billybigrigger> i don't have my mailserver running, so i can't check the announce list
<MindVirus1> billybigrigger: where can I check?
<billybigrigger> the mailing list
<RizR> nm-applet doesnt start automatically when system resumes from a suspend. have to run manually and gotta re-enter network key. tested with wireless only
<sarthor> Hi, i am using juanty, have dual head VGA Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G400/G450, my screen resolution in "system--> preferences--> Display"is only 800:600 Max, how to increase resolution, Help
<mjbrooks> sarthor, have you tried asking in #ubuntu ? #ubunutu+1 if for the development of Karmic
<sarthor> mjbrooks, i am asking there also,
<sarthor> thank you, Will ask there again.
<Mike1> powertop gives me segfaults … is this a known bug?
<sparr> mjbrooks: still here?
<Mike1> i wantz powertop! :-(
<Mike1> i wantz powertop! :-(
<bazooka2th> what are the packages ubuntu imnimal and ubuntu standard?
<bazooka2th> minimal, i mean
<shoonya>  facing problem installing karmic alpha 5, the problem is related to screen resolution (not vesa) but related to X (gdm not running)
<shoonya> is there a way to do text mode install or set the resolution for X to something like 1024x768
<shoonya> any help ?
<Mike1> shoonya: whar does Xorg.0.log say?
<shoonya> i need to check that. What is the "root" password for console login ?
<Mike1> there is none, ithink
<Mike1> just `sudo -i` and no PW
<shoonya> there is no GUI (X mode) and when i try CTRL+F1 (F2...) i need to login there
<Mike1> name is ubuntu
<shoonya> and i am prompted for a password if i try to login as root
<shoonya> ok, let me try
<shoonya> hmm...
<shoonya> i tried user=pass=ubuntu does not work, user=root, pass=ubuntu does not work
<shoonya> Mike1: is there any thing else that i can try ?
<bazooka2th> hey mjbrooks: thanks so much for your post on launchpad.
<Mike1> shoonya: you could do alternate install
<Mike1> and try to solve the problem after it‘s installed
<bazooka2th> guys, if you are talking about nvidia problems, please read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/429003?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bazooka2th> last post
<bazooka2th> lol hivemind
<shoonya> Mike1: i tried "Safe Mode" but resulted in same problem
<Mike1> shoonya: try the normal start but add a 1 to the kernel line
<shoonya> Mike1: i am facing the problem while installing karmic (i.e when i boot the CD and X is started)
<floating1> what was the proper way to deal with the case when it suggests a partial upgrade
<duffydack> whats with the latest daily-live images.  they dont boot
<duffydack> floating1, go with it
<floating1> okey. i remember someone before saying that one should do something else. tried to google a bit but.. i have usually done the partial upgrades
<duffydack> floating1, if its such a big update that it needs to do partial, then just go with it
<floating1> ok
<floating1> it's bee almost 3 weeks since i opened this system. I chose "close" when it suggested partial upgrade. then it showed the list where some of the items were tagged and some not, so i thought that it had chosen the items there that would be updated in partial upgrade, so i pressed 'install updates' .. after installing i got some errors, tried to press ctrl+c on the details window, but it just asked whether i want to terminate that prog, so i couldnt copy
<floating1> there were some 3-4 updates listed in the errors
<floating1> now it is trying to retrieve available software updates but it is not loading... or it has tried to load those updates for few minutes now
<floating1> well, i could leave the package manager, it is showing the "package manager is working" icon,i'll let it work for a while then
<yofel> floating1: instead of doing a partial update with update-manager you should rather run 'sudo aptitude safe-upgrade' in a terminal.
<yofel> update manager has a tendency to do rather stupid things on partial updates
<floating1> things got bad now
<floating1> i did apt-get update on terminal, and then i got message that i should reboot to finish updates
<floating1> i have xubuntu version, trying to click the topright icon to choose the shut down/reboot didnt work
<floating1> opening a terminal didnt work
<yofel> does Ctrl+Alt+F2 still work?
<floating1> i did ctrl-alt-f1 and logged in and did sudo reboot... now when it restarts, it goes to that ctrl-alt-f1 screen... if i go ctrl-alt-f8, it gives some ACPI [ok] window there.. as if the booting x is half-way ? i donno
<floating1> ctrl-alt-f2 looks same as f1 screen but im not logged, it does work
<floating1> sorry apm_level OFF [ok]
<floating1> at f8
<yofel> and on f7?
<floating1> that dont work
<floating1> nothign happens
<yofel> ok... no X
<floating1> should i try that safe-upgrade from the tty1 ?
<floating1> oops
<yofel> what happens if you restart gdm? (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<floating1> i have no internet there
<floating1> is that xdm for xubuntu ?
<mvo> yofel: if you have specific examples where it acts stupid, that would be appreciated, some things here got fixed this cycle
<yofel> mvo: ok, haven't used it for quite a while, will try it again :)
<Ian_Corne> ubuntu usb startupdisk creator requires fat on the stick :(
<floating1> no xdm, it was gdm, it said stopping gnome services ok, starting gnome services ok
<floating1> stopping gnome display manager *
<floating1> nothing else after those 2 lines, f7 dont do anything, f8 same as before
<mvo> thanks yofel - its (probably) still not perfect :/
<floating1> can i connect it to internet and do safe-upgrade, or what should i try
<floating1> at tty1 it is not connected
<yofel> floating1: can you check at the end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log why X doesn't start? look for [EE] or segfault
<floating1> only 1 EE, failed to load module "i810" (module does not exists,0) no string 'seg' at the file
<floating1> donoz how to check what line, but not near end that EE
<floating1> cant locate by scrolling
<yofel> hm, that sounds like you have a intel graphics card and it can't find the driver o.O
<floating1> it loads the vesa after that error and unloading of that
<floating1> later it loads submodule fg, and unloads vesa.. i dont know if it is relevant or anything
<floating1> fb even
<floating1> yeah it7s dell with integrated intel
<yofel> floating1: can you make sure the driver is there? (modinfo i810)
<floating1> yeah it is
<yofel> hm....
<Michalxo> hello
<Michalxo> anyone experiencing this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/429249
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429249 in ubuntu "[Karmic] keyboard locked/freezed unable to type anything" [Undecided,New]
<AlanBell> I am getting lots of apache segfaults on Karmic. It could be my setup though. Anyone else seen this?
<floating1> the update wanted to update grub and some services to be run, i left them to defaults.. if that matters.  I set the timeout in grub back to something else than 0, and tried to reboot different kernels but that didnt work :x
<floating1> i guess i could have excluded that test :)
<yofel> floating1: you said there were updates in the upgrade, can you check what went wrong in /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<floating1> in tty1 it says kinit: trying to resume from tty7, kinit: no resume image doing normal boot... some render errors before that
<yofel> and can you get wired internet connection maybe?
<floating1> it is on wired connection, but i dont understand why tty1 is not online
<floating1> should i try connect it with something.. ifup or how was it
<yofel> floating1: what's your setup? internet over router?
<floating1> shared school connection integrated to the room walls, which i have conected to wlan+switch system, from there a LAN port to that pc
<floating1> rj-45 to switch, from switch rj-45 to pc
<yofel> did you need to set some things in NM first to use it or does it work over DHCP?
<AlanBell> ah, the segfaults seem to be bug 424789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424789 in php5 "PHP random segfaults on session_start();" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424789
<floating1> in term.log there are lot of "dependendacy problems, but removing anyway as you requested"
<floating1> works over dhcp without hassle, also works with certain manual ips
<yofel> floating1: does ifconfig give you an IP for your interface?
<yofel> and do you have a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf?
<floating1> "unable to initialize gnome, is libgnome2-perl installed ?"
<floating1> there is just text "generated by network manager"
<floating1> nope, ifconfig just gives "lo"
<floating1> 127.0.0.1 with details
<yofel> lo, should always be there, but not the only one o.O
<yofel> does dmesg give you anything useful regarding network (and can you pastebin the term.log from your other pc somehow?)
<floating1> feels like i kind of predicted problems cus i came here to ask about the partial upgrade without any real concerns
<arand> If "lo" is alone there, sound like drivers for network thingy is not properly present/configured
<floating1> im gonna eat now, i can later try debug this problem more with you or other ppl a bit, but i can just do a clean new install too, so I don]t know how much i want to try get to the bottom of this
<floating1> at quick glance, cant see much at dmesg but i report more on that l8r
<yofel> floating1: maybe first try booting with an older kernel
<floating1> i tried that, but same thing, 4 different kernels... i think this partial upgrade added 1 or even 2 new kernels there..i thought i had 2 there, but now there is 4
<floating1> its been aroudn 3 weeks before i started this system so
<floating1> but ->
<floating1> oh yeah and thanks for help so far, i have to go out for a while too. in 2h or so i get back to it i think
<yofel> well, good luck then, I won't be there, maybe the others know more
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yoy
<Ian_Corne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<judgen> How do i pin a package in karmic?
<TheInfinity> like in jaunty
<judgen> TheInfinity, huh? the pin list does not exist in my install...
<judgen> where is it located nowdays?
<judgen> aaah the default pinninf file is just missing by default... i created one and now im set.
<daemonk1> Hi all, I am having a problem with my Nvidia restricted drivers, since yesterday X will only boot with the standard module, with the rerstricted module I get the nvidia splash screen and then a blank screen and then the nvidia splash screen and this loops. I have tried the previous kernel and the same problem exists. Anyone else experiencing this?
<Dr_Willis> Not seen it yet daemonk1  I just upgraded however.
<Dr_Willis> Will proberly reboot in a few and check.
<Timothe> Hi peops,I've got a problem with 9.10
<Timothe> Since I pressed Restart system (after I installed all packages n stuff) it didn't start up anymore
<Timothe> only thing I see is the startup loading bar
<Timothe> and then a NVIDIA Banner
<indus> hi
<Timothe> and then nothing but a blinking _
<Timothe> hi indus
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Nvidia is working here. I just update/upgraded/rebooted
<TheInfinity> Timothe: look @ xorg log
<Dr_Willis> 8800gtsxxx video card
<Timothe> TheInfinity, where can I see that log?:)
<indus> Timothe: how exactly did u upgrade?
<Timothe> well
<Timothe> I was on 9.04
<TheInfinity> you try an alpha and you dont know how to watch logs? huh.
<Timothe> :p
<indus> Timothe: cat /var/log/Xorg.log
<Timothe> I must admit I am stupid :d
<indus> Timothe: me too
<indus> Timothe: easy way is from system>administration>system log viewer
<plagerism> Anyone know if  you can still have multiple Server stanzas in gdm?  The gdm.conf seems to have been removed. custom.conf is still there
<Timothe> I'm starting up pc now
<Timothe> at that it says: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> gdm configs are totally confused to me now. They got some xml config file.  that dosent have all the comments of the old config.
<TheInfinity> Timothe: bug 429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429003
<nemo> Dr_Willis: my nvidia broke yesterday as well
<Timothe> TheInfinity, so is it 'fixable'?
<nemo> I'm using nv at the moment, haven't gotten around to fixing my screen resolutions, which were not really detected correctly by conf
<nemo> well, my nvidia probably broke before yesterday, maybe whenever 185.36 was released, but I didn't reboot 'till yesterday afternoon
<nemo> BTW, kind of annoying I can't revert to 185.31 or anything else in -180 - they all seem to have vanished.
<TheInfinity> Timothe: just wait until fix is released
<judgen> Dr_Willis, as they are rewriting gdm for hardy it might not be fully featured yet.
<judgen> Dr_Willis, I solved the problem by installing gdm from jaunty and pinning it..
<indus> rewriring formeanmic u
<Timothe> so I can basically not use my PC until a fix is released?:P
<nemo> Timothe: use nv
<indus> rewriting for karmic u mean
<judgen> Timothe, use the nv driver instead of nvidia's
<Timothe> okay
<Timothe> sudo apt-get install nv ?
<judgen> indus, indeed
<nemo> Timothe: no
<judgen> indus, so many names nowdays
<nemo> oh. that reminds me
<indus> yeah
<indus> when is alpha 6 btw
<nemo> what's driving me bonkers is  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  exits without doing anything
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<indus> beta is 24th hooray?
<nemo> my speculation is maaaaybe it does that to avoid conflicting with the nvidia xorg config tool
<duffydack> just installed alpha5, booted fine, ran an upgrade, it updated a ton of stuff including kernel, and asked me what to do about grub config, I said install package maintainers version, rebooted and getting invalid pointer and wont boot
<nemo> so I ended up using one of my old xorg.confs to avoid having to recreate it by hand
<indus> Pici: i know that link, someone post it here easier :)
<nemo> that's the main reason my screen resolutions are wrong
<judgen> duffydack, OUCH i just did exactly that, but i havent rebooted yet.
<nemo> if there's a way to force dpkg-reconfigure to do what I want, that'd be lovely
<nemo> would make waiting for the nvidia fix more pleasant
<indus> whats wrogn with nvidia?
<nemo> indus: it broke recently
<duffydack> its triple booting with xp (sda1) 9.04 (sda3) and 9.10 (sda7)  xp boots, but neither of the ubuntus boot
<nemo> indus: xorg log just shows the word "Backtrace:" on last line, with no further detail
<indus> nemo: yikes when, ]
<nemo> indus: well, I noticed it when I rebooted yesterday
<indus> nemo: it was working ok yesterday for me
<nemo> I'm guessing with release of 185.36
<nemo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)
<indus> nemo: hihihihih cool ill upgrade and reboot
<duffydack> any solution?
<indus> nemo: no no thats old now i already have it
<nemo> that's why I'm griping about 185.31 being pulled
<nemo> indus: well. I suspect it is card specific - that's how these things usually work
<indus> nemo: what card
<nemo> someone does some minimal testing on one or two cards, then push it out to the rest of us :)
<nemo> indus: I just pasted my card.
<nemo> as for Timothe ...
<nemo> Timothe: what card?
<indus> nemo: sorry ill check
<nemo> btw. that "minimal testing" I blame on nvidia, not ubuntu :-p
<nemo> sometimes I wonder if they even have a linux test lab
<Timothe> Well, I just put in my 9.04 cd
<nemo> oh. and I tried every recent .31 and .28 kernel with the -173 and -180 drivers
<indus> nemo: hmm i think its not nvidia's fault since they have most users windows
<Timothe> and I will installl that1 for now
<indus> nemo: i couldnt see the paste
<nemo> indus: dude. they are a major manufacturer.  test labs are not expensive
<indus> nemo: too tiring
<nemo> 08:20 < nemo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)
<nemo> 08:20 < indus> nemo: hihihihih cool ill upgrade and reboot
 * nemo smacks indus 
<indus> nemo: well, their drivers are stable but you using alpha ubuntu kernel changes
<nemo> indus: as I said, I tried it in every recent .28 and .31
<indus> nemo: nvidia need to keep up with ubuntu during alpha
<nemo> no change
<nemo> it isn't ubuntu's fault
<indus> nemo: ya filed a bug?
<nemo> nope.
<indus> nemo: they will forward it to nvidia
<Timothe> well I believe I have a 8600 GT card nemo :D
<nemo> main reason, spent most of yesterday getting to an actual, oh, desktop
<indus> nemo: i have 7600 gt works super
<nemo> so filing a bug was... problematic
<nemo> indus: "works super" is not really helpful :-p
<nemo> obviously it works for some people
<indus> nemo: with 180.36
<nemo> or we wouldn'tve gotten it pushed out, and the old version removed
<indus> nemo: also, i didnt see issues on the forums
<indus> nemo: not many anyways
<nemo> indus: there are a few forum threads springing up
<nemo> yeah. is happening gradually
<indus> nemo: hmm probably some issue with LE cards
<nemo> BTW, I also tried regenerating my xorg
<nemo> indus: no. Timothe has an 8600 GT
<indus> nemo: was an update yesterday?
<nemo> you're not much into reading are you :-p  more of a "responding" person ;)
<indus> nemo: i think i might have missed this
<nemo> indus: well. recently.
<nemo> I hadn't rebooted for a few days, so was likely using older driver
<nemo> I infer it was the .36 since that was most recent release
<duffydack> I`m lost..  any ideas on how to fix my boot?
<indus> anywyas gtg, always difficult to troubleshoot nvidia/ati unless a fix arrives
<indus> kinda like flash
<indus> or until more consensus on the forums
<nemo> duffydack: you using ext3 or ext4?
<indus> bye
<duffydack> nemo, ext4
<nemo> duffydack: you might want to upgrade to grub2
<nemo> duffydack: although the patches for grub1 *should* be ok unless "something went wrong"
<duffydack> nemo, fresh install of alpha5, upgraded.
<nemo> you're on grub2?
<nemo> pretty sure grub2 isn't default yet
<duffydack> nemo, installed ok, and booted.  upgdated packages (kernel updates too) and cant boot
<Timothe> nemo, I'm not sure, but I think in the CD install from 9.10 grub2 is default.
<duffydack> nemo, I dont know what grub it is.. whatever it installs
<Timothe> I read it today
<Timothe> sec I'll look into it
<nemo> mm. I doon't think so
<nemo> from my reboots yesterday, my home computer was still on grub1
<nemo> my laptop is on grub2 but that's 'cause I deliberately updated it
<duffydack> nemo, xp boots, but both 9.04/9.10 dont
<nemo> duffydack: you said that already
<Timothe> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<duffydack> invalid pointer #4000 (or something similar)
<Timothe> ext4 by default
<Timothe> GRUB2 by default
<nemo> Existing systems will not be upgraded to GRUB 2 at this time, as automatically reinstalling the boot loader is an inherently risky operation.
<Timothe> yes that is true
<duffydack> luckily I have a clonezilla backup of my whole system..
<nemo> duffydack: was this a fresh install or an upgrade of jaunty?
<duffydack> fresh.... with 6gb free space i made
<duffydack> I have jaunty installed also
<nemo> ok.
<nemo> so that means you had grub1
<duffydack> dual booted with xp at the time.
<nemo> and it was NOT fresh :-p
<nemo> duffydack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing
<Timothe> I'm not installing 8.10 without formatting the hdd
<nemo> duffydack: do that
<Timothe> and I'm importing my 9.10 account
<Timothe> I'm curious about what will happen
<nemo> ... installing 8.10?
<nemo> importing 9.10?
 * nemo shrugs
<Timothe> The virtual kernel image has been built without virtio drivers, so installing using the "minimal virtual" option from the Ubuntu Server Alpha 5 will result in an unusable system after reboot. This problem also affects users of the linux-image-virtual kernel package who have installed from earlier alphas. Users are advised to wait until Alpha 6 before installing or upgrading. (423426)
<Timothe> well yes nemo
<Timothe> :p
<nemo> ... why would you ask about installing 8.10 in #ubuntu+1 ?
<Timothe> nemo, I put in some old 8.10 cd (need to get a new one lol), and I pressed at: don't format, and then it said: another system was found on the hdd, would you like to import your account settings from that 1
<Timothe> I was liek: OK! :D
<nemo> Timothe: as for your 9.10 account, most likely your gnome settings will be completely screwed up
<Timothe> so I'm wondering whether it will work yes or no
<nemo> the gconf format has changed
<nemo> as long as you don't care about your theming or similar prefs...
<Timothe> Well I don't care :D
<Timothe> I've got my backup at another hdd
<nemo> what do you care about then?
<nemo> (in your $HOME
<nemo> )
<Timothe> About a working linux :D
<Timothe> well
<Timothe> I installed linux yesterday agaiun
<nemo> Timothe: dude. are you just doing this due to the nvidia driver foulup?
<Timothe> after screwing up some things
<Dr_Willis> 'theres no place like $HOME'
<nemo> Timothe: as we said. just use nv
<Timothe> well, as I am as experienced as a guy using linux for one week
<Timothe> I was liek: ok don't go alpha
<Timothe> keep 9.04
<Timothe> :D
<nemo> you're using linux for one week and you're on karmic, and have an 8.10 CD...
<nemo> 'k.
<Timothe> no
<Timothe> I'm using it for about half a year
<Timothe> but well, I still don't really know much about linux :P
<Timothe> command line -> I just know a few commands :(
<Timothe> just like sudo, apt-get, mv, rm, and some others
<Timothe> I know the things which were important for me to know
<Timothe> are*
<nemo> http://files.fosswire.com/2007/08/fwunixref.pdf :)
<Timothe> nemo, as I actually want to improve with linux, are there websites which are having nice articles n stuff?
<Timothe> mm nice
<Timothe> thanks
<nemo> dunno. I'm more of a learn-by-doing kinda person. and depends on your goals really
<nemo> you wanting to learn sysadmin? routing/networking? development?
<nemo> aaanyway.
<nemo> none of this is getting me any closer to a working nvidia ;)
<Timothe> haha
<Timothe> I am not getting you closer to a working nvidia
<Timothe> :P
<nemo> Sooo. I'm not at home right now, but it has been fairly well behaved in the dozen or so reboots yesterday
<nemo> so I'm fine with some remote debugging
<nemo> could someone here tell me how to get to older, deprecated, versions of the driver in the -180 line?
<nemo> specifically 185.31
<nemo> I'd like to try installing that, rebooting, and seeing if GDM still crashes
<nemo> that'd be directed at Dr_Willis I guess :-p
<nemo> given no one else seems to be awake
<Celtiore> hi
<Celtiore> nemo, you need to install envyng-gtk and you can choose the last 3 drivers for nvidia
<Celtiore> > sudo envyng -t // to start
<nemo> hm.
<nemo> thanks
<nemo> Timothe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/429003 <- this miiiight be my bug maybe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Confirmed]
<nemo> but I need to actually get a core file to know for sure
<Timothe> I can't help ya xD
<plagerism> nemo:  I had that problem this weekend as well, not sure if someone said this, but if you downgrade libc to the version before it also fixes libgl provided by nvidia drivers
<plagerism> libc6_2.10.1-0ubuntu9_*.deb
<plagerism> and libc6-i686 and libc6-dev
<plagerism> It worked for me on two systems
<jtholmes> is it just me or have others had problems getting kubuntu/ubuntu live cd's to boot and run?
<nemo> plagerism: thanks. appreciated.
<Timothe> I think it's just you jtholmes
<nemo> Timothe: heard that?
<Timothe> I heard that
<Timothe> but I actually got my system up onw
<Timothe> from just before the upgrade to 9.10
<Timothe> :P
<nemo> plagerism: mm. I'm a bit more familiar w/ gentoo I'm afraid - how do you force a version from apt-get since I don't have access to synaptic ?
<jtholmes> tried two diff burners and 3 diff machines and all give login prompt just after starting squashfs both  9/12 and 9/13  live cd's
<nemo> jtholmes: sooo anything in the Xorg.0.log? :)
<plagerism> nemo if you upgraded lately, go to /var/cache/apt/archive and you should find the files in there
<plagerism> then just do a dpkg -i on the files
<nemo> oh. good idea
<plagerism> and then you can just lock the version for a bit in synaptic
<jtholmes> nemo since it dumps to login just after starting squashfs i dont know where it would write the x.org.log file
<nemo> jtholmes: ... you mean it didn't even setup the filesystem? I was assuming error on starting X
<jtholmes> nemo no this is early on in casper just after it accesses squashfs never get to do the install or boot the rest of the live cd
<nemo> plagerism: sweet. that did it. awesomeness
<nemo> thanks man
<nemo> so it *was* due to nvidia having issues keeping pace w/ upgrades :)
<Timothe> nemo, now your on desktop?:D
<nemo> switching kernels would do jack all
<nemo> Timothe: well, I would be, theoretically, if I was at the computer
<nemo> but the logs are all normal
<nemo> and I was on my desktop before, is just that now I'm on my desktop w/ GL acceleration and proper resolution :)
<nostahl> mornin guys
<nostahl> how goes the nvidia graphics
<nemo> plagerism: BTW, is there a tracking bug on this libc incompatibility?
<nemo> s/tracking//
<nostahl> is there a way to enable commands like /j #ubuntu+1 with empathy?
<nostahl> couldnt find anything on their site
<nemo> plagerism: WRT locking version, I think I'm going to skip that since I've had bad habit of forgetting to remove those in the past :)
<nemo> plagerism: I'll just be careful to refuse libc upgrades. for some reason, I find that easier to remember...
<plagerism> nemo, yea thats what I do as well
<plagerism> Or just keep a copy of the good files around
<plagerism> Cause at some point its gonna be fixed
<nemo> oh. right.
 * nemo copies the ubuntu9 ones to /root
<nemo> don't want those to vanish in some archive cleanup
<nemo> Timothe: well. there you go. if you'd just waited 10 more minutes, plagerism would have solved your issue w/o a reinstall :-p
<Timothe> haha that's true
<Timothe> but nemo, I'd found another bug which would drive me crazy
<Timothe> :D
<Timothe> I stay with stable
<Timothe> :D
<nemo> well. karmic pulseaudio is also seriously failing w/ my intel sound card
<nemo> frankly, pulseaudio has sucked more and more with each release
<nemo> astounding really
<nostahl> i havnt had any issues yet nemo
<nemo> I think karmic might be the release where I ditch pulseaudio
<Timothe> why don't u use alsa?
<nemo> well. I was sticking with pulseaudio to support users on default ubuntu configuration
<nemo> Timothe: a lot of people who drop by Hedgewars IRC problem are having sound issues
<nemo> well. some have graphics
<nemo> but a lot of it is due to pulseaudio
<nemo> nostahl: well. there are a couple of issues WRT no sound whatsoever, but my personal issues are basically more-of-the-same
<BluesKaj> update is blocked with this : he following packages have unmet dependencies: libgamin0: Conflicts: libfam0 but 2.7.0-16ubuntu1 is to be installed. Conflicts: libfam0c102 but it is not installable. Is this a known bug ?
<duffydack> gave up on it..restored my system pre-karmic.
<nostahl> so far my only issue with karmic is the apache config
<nemo> nostahl: Wesnoth sucking up 100% of CPU or completely blowing up pulseaudio if I tab to another window.  Ditto Hedgewars.  Both use SDL audio, but I tested in .12 of hedgewars which switched to openal.  Sound still locked up
<nostahl> some times it just dl's the php file instead of serving it
<Timothe> ok.
<nemo> nostahl: additionally, the new sound mixer is abysmal.  I have only one input, and one output - the output is completely wrong
<nemo> can't control volume anymore except physically, or using alsamixer
<nemo> nostahl: in alsamixer I've determined it is bouncing output between a few minor channels.  none of which are master
<duffydack> nemo, +1 I hate the new sound too.. utterly useless
<nostahl> i like the db function in the new mixer atleast
<nemo> and none of which appear linked to the actual volume control
<nemo> in addition, the volume control, which *does* control the master, is doing it wrong
<nemo> if I adjust it down, it adjusts down too much, ditto up
<nemo> the values in alsamixer confirm it
<nemo> result, soon I can't go up all the way anymore since UI appears to have lost track or something
<nostahl> i have an eee pc 901 that im running karmic on currently
<nemo> anyway. basically they took something that worked, and broke it.
<nemo> and then kept breaking it
<nostahl> it seems to be very well supported
<nemo> more and more
<nemo> nostahl: heck. the only reason I have an option in hedgewars to disable sound without initialising SDL/openal is to support Ubuntu users using pulseaudio default
<nemo> poor bastards
<nostahl> karmic is the first release that bluetooth audio works flawlessly for me
<nemo> nostahl: yeah, yeah. I know that was one of the arguments for pulseaudio
<nemo> bully for you :-p
<nostahl> the stock app paired it up , auto shuts audio off to save power on my headset when not being used
<nemo> but in order to support bluetooth and some usb, they appear to have set as default something that screws the rest of us
<duffydack> what I dont get with my boot problem is that it booted fine, till I updated the kernel.. was it not using grub2 before it?
<nemo> they should have enabled pulseaudio on install if bluetooth audio was detected
<nemo> and maybe after prompting user. failing prompt, offer simply way to disable it
<nemo> s/simple way/
<nemo> er. broken split, but anyway.  yeah. nice idea, but totally not ready for prime time
<nostahl> nemo do you run a localhost webserver at all?
<nemo> nostahl: not the ubuntu machine I'm referring to, but, yes. why?
<nostahl> on a fresh karmic install i did tasksel install lamp-server
<nostahl> to set everything up
<nostahl> worked great but something in the config is a little weird
<nostahl> some times when i click a link it wants to just dl the php file
<nemo> nostahl: most likely those directories aren't set to execute php
<nostahl> then i click cancel on the dl and hit the link again and it'll serve up the file normally
<nemo> oh?
<nemo> huh...
<duffydack> clear your cache
<duffydack> and refresh
<nemo> nostahl: when you say dl the php file - you mean the source, right? not the output?
<nostahl> ya a brain twister heh what could cause it to work one time and not the other
<nostahl> ya the source
<nostahl> already cleared cache
<nostahl> tried other browsers
<nostahl> etc
<nemo> heh. obviously can't be browser if it is showing you the source
<nemo> that would be massive flaw :-p
<nostahl> someone said it could be a mime issue
<nemo> naw
<nemo> nostahl: that person is confused by the d/l thing.
<nemo> if it was downloading output that could be mime or other header
<BluesKaj> duffydack, did you do. sudo update-grub
<nemo> but downloading source, webserver is not running the php
<nemo> nostahl: anything in error log?
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<duffydack> BluesKaj, no, apt-get upgrade
<nostahl> let me check
<duffydack> BluesKaj, well it updated grub with the kernel update, but broke booting
<nemo> BluesKaj: I linked him to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing - bad choice?
<nemo> nostahl: BTW, I'd really recommend the apache channel at this point
<nemo> I doubt this is ubuntu's fault.
<duffydack> nostahl, clearing cache btw is a fix for a similar problem as you are having btw..   if it wasnt working at all I might check the mod is enabled
<nostahl> aye i just hate it when fresh installs are not configured to run out of the box heh
<BluesKaj> duffydack, yes but after installing grub2 you need go thru a series of commands to configure it...read the tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<nemo> nostahl: well. once you figure out the problem you'll be able to file a better bug :)
<nostahl> aye
<duffydack> BluesKaj, was it not using it after the install of alpha 5?
<nostahl> but who ever uploaded these configs to the server... it was  doing this for them too right? :P
<nemo> nostahl: WRT clearing cache, that's just tedious in testing IMO - just use wget -O-  :)
<BluesKaj> duffydack, not if you upgraded from jaunt
<BluesKaj> err jaunty
<duffydack> BluesKaj, i have jaunty installed yes, but not upgraded from it.
<duffydack> BluesKaj, cant boot jaunty or karmic after the update.
<nostahl> ah bunch of segmentation faults (11) in error log
<BluesKaj> duffydack, read and do the commands in the tutorial and you'll fix grub
<nemo> nostahl: lol. that could definitely explain it ;)
<nostahl> aye
<nostahl> time to pastie.org this error log heh
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/420389 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420389 in php5 "php 5.2.6 'random' segfault" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/427190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427190 in php5 "php pages on localhost try to download instead of render in firefox most of the time (dup-of: 424789)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424789 in php5 "PHP random segfaults on session_start();" [Undecided,In progress]
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/424789
<nemo> that last one was mentioned in:
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/427190/comments/12
<nemo> nostahl: mentions removing suhosin and xdebug
<b1shop> this procedure seems to be broke for 9.10... any tips?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<b1shop> does 9.10 not have a filesystem.squashfs?
<duffydack> Ive restored my system since.   do you think I should install grub2 in jaunty before installing karmic to a seperate partition?
<duffydack> so I wont need to fix it later?
<nemo> duffydack: no idea, but personally I had issues identical to yours that were resolved by grub2 upgrade.
<jtholmes> is karmic alpha 4 avail anywhere?
<nemo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4 ?
<nemo> alpha5 not working?
<jtholmes> nemo alpha 5 wont work 4 me
<nemo> jtholmes: some of those mirrors still work.
<nemo> grab them while they do ;)
<jtholmes> nemo i will check
<nemo> jtholmes: BTW, why not just use jaunty + update-manager -d ?
<nemo> trying to save bandwidth?
<jtholmes> nemo good idea did not think of that one thx
<jtholmes> nemo can do should work thx
<BluesKaj> uhm isn't just one grub required for one drive and all it's partiions
<nemo> BluesKaj: yes :)
<nemo> welll.
<nemo> not really, but you darn well shood
<nemo> should even
<BluesKaj> then why 2 grubs duffydack?
<nemo> BluesKaj: you could theoretically install a boot loader on every partition of every drive :D :D
<nemo> as well as the MBR
<BluesKaj> that's redundancy without purpose. nemo :)
<BluesKaj> anyway , breakfast..bbl
<nostahl> nemo ty so far no dl's
<duffydack> I mean install grub2 and have it chainload and make sure it works.. then hopefully it wont go bang when I install karmic and upgrade kernel and have it break again
<nemo> duffydack: don't see the point TBH
<nemo> if it breaks, you can always just revert to grub2
<nemo> er
<nemo> grub1
<duffydack> ok so Ive got this prompt:  The following Linux command line was extracted from the `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst.  Please verify that it is correct, and modify it if necessary.   (its empty)
<nemo> duffydack: seems to just make your layout more fragile
<nemo> duffydack: if it messes it up, you can always fix it by hand
<nemo> duffydack: doing a quick search of launchpad, seems you're not the only one, unfortunately
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/413345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413345 in grub "Ubuntu 9.10 Alternate Installer - GRUB2 incorrectly assumes all partitions are LVM managed when writing grub.cfg" [Undecided,New]
<nostahl> ah speaking of the alternative installer thats what I had to use for my eeepc the gui standard version has issues with multiple hd's :)
<duffydack> installed grub2, seemed to go ok, lets test it
<duffydack> meh, error 11 : unrecognised string
<nemo> duffydack: pastebin your grub conf
<duffydack> im using this method to try fix it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<duffydack> im using liveusb..
<nemo> so? pastebin it anyway :)
<nemo> ... the one off of the HD of course
<duffydack> grub.conf or grub.cfg
<duffydack> this isnt a karmic install anymore, I just wanted to test grub2 installed onto jaunty...
<duffydack> and its not working
<nemo> I was using grub2 on jaunty too
<nemo> to solve my ext4 under jaunty issues.
<nemo> grub.cfg
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/d1321bb7d
<nemo> argh
<nemo> ah
<nemo> there you are
<duffydack> so, its booting to jaunty now
<duffydack> grub2 is installed
<drs305> duffydack: Is this an automated grub.cfg or did you edit it.
<duffydack> well, 1.96
<duffydack> auto
<nemo> duffydack: I have this memory of commenting out the search line, or modifying it in some way
<nemo> duffydack: one weirdness is your root and search commands aren't per-menu option like they are in mine
<nemo> I assume that's not a problem
<duffydack> nemo, im a n00b when it comes to grub (yeah no sht!)  so I dont know
<nemo> mm.
<nemo> UUID thing
<nemo> supposedly
<nostahl> hey anyone know of top of head if they make an adapter from the slim express card slot to the full size express card slot?
<duffydack> my xp partition isnt listed anynmore tho
<nostahl> i got a couple tv tuner cards i want to use in my new netbook but the netbook only has the smaller express card slot ugg
<nemo> no. wait. you don't have the uuid command
<BluesKaj> duffydack, the edits for grub2 are supposed to be done in /etc/default/grub since the boot/grub/menulst no longer exists in grub2
<nemo> duffydack: adding back XP is pretty easy
<BluesKaj> err /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nemo> BluesKaj: he's looking at grub.cfg
<nemo> duffydack: want my grub.cfg ?
<nemo> duffydack: you could perhaps just change the UUIDs
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/d19f5f9cb  thats what its using now
<nemo> and maybe the partition numbers
<duffydack> i dont have a problem booting anymore..
<nemo> duffydack: BTW, I think grub2 changed partition numbering
<nemo> ok.
<duffydack> I followed that grub2 from livecd giude
<duffydack> basically just installed grub2 to mbr
<duffydack> which I dont think it did before
<nemo> ah.
<duffydack> well anyway, my xp install is missing from the boot list now, and its a different boot menu, so I know now its using grub2
<duffydack> maybe when I install karmic it wont break
<nemo> duffydack: http://m8y.org/tmp/grub.cfg - if you want mine.
<nemo> has an XP entry
<duffydack> thats a lot of kernels lol
<duffydack> gonna test my xp boot
<duffydack> unknown command "chainloader"
<duffydack> i copied yours and changed the uuid to mine.
<duffydack> should have worked.
<BluesKaj> duffydack, one thing to remember, after every change/edit run grub-update
<duffydack> ugh
<duffydack> :)
<BluesKaj> i mean every edit session
<dfgas_> ok, I installed grub2 had to change from root to uuid now if i do upgrade from legacy will that automatically change root to uuid or do I have to change the menu.lst?
<BluesKaj> dfgas_, the menu.list is replced by /etc/default/grub
<drs305> In Grub 2 the default is to use uuid's. You have to uncomment it in /etc/default/grub to prevent uuids  There will be set root=(hd0,1)  etc but the partitions will be identified with uuids by default.
<drs305> Here are some links on Grub 2 if you are interested:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275      https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<BluesKaj> drs305, does this mean if I change the fstab entry for my windows partition , I won't have mount it manually as root every session ?
<drs305> BluesKaj: Well, that doesn't really have to do with Grub 2's settings. But if you put your windows partition in fstab that is correct. You won't have to mount it manually.
<BluesKaj> drs305, I was referring to the uuid which is missing from my windows fstab entry ?
<drs305> BluesKaj: If you don't already have windows in fstab, installing ntfs-config is a nice app that will automatically put the entry into fstab for you.
<drs305> Having the uuid instead of /dev/sdXX is preferable in fstab since the UUID won't change.
<BluesKaj> yes that's done but for some reason the windows partition doesn't auto mount since grub2
<drs305> BluesKaj: Let's be clear - Windows won't boot or it simply doesn't mount so you can see it when you are running Karmic?
<BluesKaj> doesn't mount , i have to mount it as root
<BluesKaj> yes it's listed in dolphin places as Volume
<BluesKaj> volume (ntfs)
<drs305> Check your UUID for the windows partition in fstab and compare it with the results of "sudo blkid -c /dev/null"
<James147> BluesKaj: sounds like it isent in fstab... dont see why what boot loader you have would matter
<BluesKaj> James147, well it could be coincicdence
<deepjoy> Hi I have been on karmic for 20 days  now yesterdays updates leave me with a blinking screen when GDM should start. I re-installed but the same thing happens as soon as I update
<James147> drs305: why not just run "blkid" ??
<BluesKaj> drs305, yes  'sudo blkid -c /dev/null' shows the windows partition as /dev/sda1: UUID="12149C75149C5D93" TYPE="ntfs"
<drs305> BluesKaj: If you did some repartitioning during or before the install your UUIDs might have changed. The /dev/null makes sure it doesn't retrieve a cached UUID. Not likely , but possible.
<deepjoy> was wondering if this is a known issue with yesterdays updates
<deepjoy> or if there is a workaround.
<deepjoy> I'm on live CD for now till I try to re-install again
<BluesKaj> drs305, aamof I did repartition a small portion that was unallocated at the front of ext4
<BluesKaj> well merged actually
<drs305> BluesKaj: Does the blkid UUID match the windows one in fstab?
<BluesKaj> no
<drs305> Then change the one in fstab to match the blkid result for the windows partition  ... 12149....
<BluesKaj> brb
<James147> BluesKaj: you dont need to reboot
<BluesKaj> my PSU is acting up again
<deepjoy> can't seem to find a bug against this in the bugs database.
<deepjoy> could somebody direct me as to whome I should get in touch with regarding debugging a GDM/X bug that seems to have been introduced in the last gdm update.
<RichardWolfVI> Hello, I'm having issues with gnome-sond recorder, no matter which audio format I pick, I get the following message: Could not capture using the '<audio profile>' audio profile. Please verify its settings.
<RichardWolfVI> You may be missing the necessary plug-ins
<RichardWolfVI> deepjoy: shouldn't you file a bug on Launchpad for that matter?
<deepjoy> RichardWolfVI : I guess I will now was just checking if it was a known issue.
<deepjoy> thanks
<RichardWolfVI> Back to my issue, when selecting, CD Quality, Lossless (.flac type)
<RichardWolfVI> I get: Could not capture using the 'CD Quality, Lossless' audio profile. Please verify its settings.
<RichardWolfVI> You may be missing the necessary plug-ins
<RichardWolfVI> for example
<BluesKaj> PSU , starts to smell funny after a while , especially if I;m transcoding video etc ...doesn't make sense cuz the voltage to the cpu etc is only around 5V max
<James147> BluesKaj: :S might want to look into getting a new psu
<BluesKaj> yup, but I'm 50 mi from the nearest supplier ..there are a couple of computer stores in our little town here but their service sucks
<genii> Ah, nothing like the smell of smouldering electronics in the morning... (to make a paraphrase fro Apocalypse Now)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> Yeasterday I was accused of being disloyal to the cause for installing a proprietary nvidia driver , so my graphics and fav apps would run properly :)
<James147> BluesKaj: i need to use the proprietary nvidia drivers just so my screens dont go all screwy as i have dual screen
<drs305> BluesKaj: It's just a machine, not a moral choice ...  ;-)
<BluesKaj> James147, right ...that nv driver sucks on nvidia , so went to the web site and got the newest 64 bit 7 series ..runs very nicely
<James147> BluesKaj: yeah, cant run a livecd without unplugging one of my monitors because of the stupid nv drivers :(
<BluesKaj> well drs305 if the devs won't supply the repos with proper driver , that's not my problem , and  I also have to mention theat some the libavcodecs aavilable on medibuntu are stripped of some needed options if you're into media editing etc.
<drs305> I have no problem with it, but even if I did, it would be MY problem. lol.
<BluesKaj> James147, which graphics card ?
<James147> BluesKaj: umm, 7something :)
<James147> probally 7600
<James147> dam only 7300 :(
<BluesKaj> ok , NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.36-pkg2.run is the driver for the 7 series , but it has to be installed without X  running , this the procedure I used and it worked for me. http://www.pastebin.ca/1565587
<James147> BluesKaj: not going to install karmic on this mechine untill its released, hope they fix the repos by then and my laptop has an intel card :)
<BluesKaj> but the existing nv driver has to be removed before installing the new one
<BluesKaj> yeah , I have karmic on our laptop with intel graphics ..runs fine
<drs305> I have the 7600 and just went to the nvidia site. The 185 drivers are also in the standard 'restricted' repository - at least in Karmic   185.18.36
<Twigathy> eep
<Twigathy> I just booted my karmic install and got an NVidia splash, then nothing \o/
<Twigathy> Being NFS root I can probably fix things on the server =)
<nostahl> hey guys can you check in empathy/accounts if you can see a place to enter login info for yahoo acccount
<nostahl> none is showing up on my empathy install
<RichardWolfVI> nostahl: Yahoo is not editable for me neither
<nostahl> havnt been able to find anything online about it
<nostahl> think it might be time to go back to pidgin
<nostahl> i cant even /j #ubuntu+1 with empathy heh
<nostahl> what kind of irc support is that heh
<mneptok> nostahl: AFAIK, Pidgin cannot connect to Y!IM any more because Y! futzed with something.
<nostahl> ah
<nostahl> so its not just empthy having issues with yahoo thats good to know :)
<nemo> you know, it is nice to see that the mirrors can manage 6 mega*bytes* per second when my connection supports it
<nemo> makes updating a real pleasure.
<nemo> took longer to install the 150 packages than it did to suck 'em down
<RichardWolfVI> Any ideas on my gnome-sound-recorder issue? It's practically unusable for me
<Twigathy> hm, okay. The tail end of my Xorg log simply says: Backtrace: :)
<nemo> Twigathy: ah. you have same problem as me
<nemo> Twigathy: nvidia right?
<nemo> Twigathy: someone here diagnosed it for me.
<Twigathy> I just found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Confirmed]
<Twigathy> So I'm going to try downgrading libc
<Twigathy> Apparently that's a fix that'll work for now
<nemo> Twigathy: that's the solution, yep :)
<Twigathy> cool
<Twigathy> Thank goodness for ssh, eh? ;)
<nemo> sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6*ubuntu9*.deb  :)
<nemo> Twigathy: well. I found I could get to a terminal too
<nemo> but ssh did make it easier
<Twigathy> I couldn't get to a terminal, black screen on all VTs
<nemo> might have rebooted to older kernel
<nemo> where nvidia wasn't running at all :)
<Twigathy> yay, that looks like gdm :)
<nemo> and of course there's always single user mode
<mneptok> nemo / Twigathy: you couldn't get to another TTY locally?
<nemo> mneptok: yeah. was a bit odd.
<nemo> ctrl-alt-f1/alt-f1 didn't seem to work right - although it did on a few reboots
<Twigathy> mneptok: it seemed to be stuck in a horrific crash-loop
<mneptok> ewww.
<Twigathy> it's okay, I've got my desktop back now :)
<nemo> Twigathy: was that really a loop?
<nemo> it seemed mucked up even when dead
 * mneptok hugs his all-Intel laptop
<Twigathy> nemo: well my screen kept changing modes... >_<
<nemo> mneptok: lol
<nemo> mneptok: gotta love something about that I guess ;)
<nemo> yeah software mixing :-p
<nemo> mneptok: so. is pulseaudio as screwed up for you as it is on my intel sound cards?
<mac_v> nemo: PA is screwed up for everyone ;)
<mneptok> nemo: the fact Ubuntu was pre-installed is nice, too. it means i don't have to dump Vista on there for basic warrantee support.
<Twigathy> PA works for me, except in mplayer where it does really weird stuff like lag the picture and then catch up again...
<Twigathy> ...so actually it only works with mpd.
<Twigathy> >_<
<nemo> mneptok: ah. yeah. I bought my first dell (also my first prebuilt) to support their linux preinstalls
<nemo> mac_v: I just don't understand why something so clearly beta was set as default
<nemo> instead of as an option for certain HW
<MisterN> nemo: hehe yeah me too and now they silently dropped most of the support again, so i bought a non-dell
<nemo> it has been main source of ubuntu problems for last 3 releases
<mneptok> nemo: i just took delivery of an Inspiron 15n last week. replacing the Lenovo i had used for the 2 prior years.
<DanaG> PulseAudio works fine-ish for me.
<nemo>  for me and everyone I support
<nemo> it locks up
<nemo> it sucks up CPU
<nemo> it plays badly with virtually everything
<nemo> and the new mixer just works badly period
<Twigathy> I think the "ish" it the problem with Pulse. It's not mature enough!
<Twigathy> *is
<mneptok> "killall pulseaudio" at login
<DanaG> =þ
<Twigathy> The more we test and grumble the more will get fixed though, I suppose :)
<mac_v> nemo: one workaround i have for now , is to delete the ~/.pulse folder and restart PA , this solves the problems most of the time
<nemo> mac_v: meh. that doesn't fix karmic having broken mixer
<mac_v> heh , WFM in karmic ;p
<nemo> mac_v: or the lockups I get  when tabbing from an SDL game to another window
<nemo> mac_v: completely arsed up. I have one input, and one output, and the output is the wrong sound card channel
<nemo> and the volume control controls main volume, badly.
<nemo> mac_v: WFM is so totally useless - it works for *some* people
<nemo> for many many others it doesn't work.
<mac_v> yeah it locks up , i keep killing PA , its my own shoot em up game ;p
<nemo> it should never have been made default :(
<nemo> I'm only still on it to support family members who are.
<nemo> I should just switch them all to ALSA
<nemo> and stop supporting hedgewars users who are still on pulseaudio, too :)
<BluesKaj> I solved my pulseaudio problem sudo aptitude purge pulseaudio , now I have no audio problems :)
<BluesKaj> of course I use vlc pretty much exclusively from any others
<Dr_Willis> .quit
<mac_v> BluesKaj: hehe purge....     ;)
<mneptok> i would not purge the package, but rather kill the PA processes at login.
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio wasn't working right, very choppy sound ...it was running on top of the kernel module driver from my sound card (I think) , as soon as I got rid of PA the audio quality became smooth a and clean
<nemo> hm. this is odd.
<racha> Hello
<racha> I have one question
<nemo> I have a laptop w/ a 1024x768 display that I wanted more real-estate for.
<Trewas> mneptok: killing pulseaudio does not help, it will start up automagically when some program starts using sound
<racha> If u Go update to 9.10 i will be able to boot to my old 9,04 ?
<nemo> so I shrank everything on my theme. modified gtkrc/metacity xml, all good... except for fact that the panel consistently refused to shrink more than 24px in height - which I learned in past was the start-here.png
<nemo> in Jaunty I shrank every single start-here.png to 16x16 - but in Karmic, after doing that, the icon stays big.
<nemo> weird.
<James147> racha: if you update 9.04 to 9.10 you cannot easily go back down to 04
<James147> racha: easiest way to test karmic and still have a working jaunty system is dual boot both
<nemo> also odd. on another karmic machine, linux-headers for my latest kernel was not installed. I installed in synaptic, but. strange.
<James147> racha: or use virtual mecheines
<MisterN> James147: using the livecd for some simple testing should work too, no?
<James147> MisterN: yes it would,
<James147> MisterN: But you also have to update everytime you boot unless your useing a presistant version (such as liveusb)
<James147> MisterN: but for very basic testing it would probally be the easiest :)
<MisterN> :)
<racha> James147 its possible to Use Live CD with 9.10 ? or there is no Options for that on Alfa test ?
<MisterN> racha: it _is_ possible, as we just discussed...
<racha> James147: What is name of Virtual Machine for Ubuntu ?
<racha> James147: Software
<MisterN> James147: i don't know if that's possible, but "Live HDD", i.e. using an external USB hard drive, would be nice
<MisterN> racha: i use VirtualBox
<racha> MisterN: ok tnx :)
<James147> MisterN: it is, i use liveusbs all the time (on flash sticks) infact i only use them now, never burn cd anymore
<James147> racha: there is also VMWare, but i think you need to pay for that
<MisterN> James147: well, the netbook remix does NOT work on a hdd, or at least i didn't get it to work
<MisterN> had to buy an usb stick :D
<jtholmes> is the alt cd the only way to upgrade using the cd?
<racha> MisterN:  u use "VirtualBox OSE"
<racha>  ?
<MisterN> racha: no, i use the Sun version. see instructions on virtualbox.org
<James147> jtholmes: It will be the easiest way if you dont ahve a network connection ->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<jtholmes> James147, thx
<inter> in 9.10 how do you set the GDM theme. THe login window GUI has been totally stripped in the alpha i am using
<inter> anyone know how to set GDM themes in new ubuntu?
<RichardWolfVI> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<inter> anyone know where would be a good place to look?
<vallhalla81> how do i upgrade to the beta of ubuntu 9.10?
<durt> !upgrade | vallhalla81
<ubottu> vallhalla81: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<vallhalla81> durt: thankyou
<dupondje> Know bug ? that sound is extremely low ?
<dupondje> hmz PCM went down :s
<durt> vallhalla81, just in case it's not in there, if your upgrading from the command line a -d after do-release-upgrade will install a devel-release, to upgrade in the gui there is a selection switch you need to find - not sure where that is though. (software sources?)
<vallhalla81> command line worked great ty
<scizzo-> hello
<scizzo-> its a known factor that gdm can break after the latest updates?
<inter> anyone know how to set background image for GDM after rewrite? i can't even find where it points to the file...
<inter> /etc/gdm is pretty useless...
<scizzo-> I am poking around in the logs but can't really get more info then GDM local telling me that it crashes because of to many X factors or something
<racha> Any1 knowe how to install 9.10 on VirtualBox :S ?
<racha> I donwnloaded .iso and i have VirtualBox installed
<scizzo-> racha: never used virtualbox before?
<racha> scizzo: no :(
<racha> Scizzo: i uzet Microsoft Virtual Machine
<scizzo-> racha: I believe that would be a rather standard question on the virtualbox site....
<racha> Used*
<scizzo-> racha: 1. create a partition in virtualbox software
<scizzo-> racha: 2. tell the virtualbox image you created to mount the ISO to the cdrom
<racha> scizzo- :  how :S :)
<scizzo-> racha: maybe click new in the interface?
<racha> scizzo-: i cant find VirtualBox in Applications
<MisterN> racha: how about using your brain?
<scizzo-> racha: have you installed it?
<racha> Scizzo-: ya
<scizzo-> racha: virtualbox-ose?
<racha> scizzo-: i installed one from site ...
<racha> virtualbox-3.0_3.0.6-52128_Ubuntu_jaunty_i386.deb
<scizzo-> racha: jaunty?
<racha> scizzo-: i told u i dont knowe anything about VirtualBOx
<scizzo-> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<scizzo-> this channel is for karmic
<scizzo-> not for jaunty
<scizzo-> please join #ubuntu if you are using jaunty
<scizzo-> also I would suggest to use the virtualbox-ose from the ubuntu source instead
<Pici> virtualbox support is also in #vbox
 * scizzo- cries over broken X
<scizzo-> anyone that can give me suggestions is to why karmic broke my X after todays package updates?
<nemo> FWIW, my issue w/ start-here.png was resolve by adding override in ~/.icons
<nemo> I have no idea why modifying globally was failing
<nemo> some cache?
<mostafa_> how can I install ns-allinone in karmic? plz
<durt> !info ns-allinone
<ubottu> Package ns-allinone does not exist in karmic
<durt> mostafa_, where is this from? What is it?
<mostafa_> durt: I know it isn't but it is gonna be run in linux
<genii> mostafa_: Again, as i answered your query about building it for Jaunty that you asked in #kubuntu ... their instructions off the home page for building it seem pretty lucid http://www.isi.edu/nsnam/ns/ns-build.html
<mostafa_> genii: thanks I check it now bro
 * eagles0513875 waves to genii
 * genii slides eagles0513875 a coffee
<eagles0513875> i need more then just a coffee genii but thanks m8
<duffydack> got karmic installed FRESH and booting ok after updates.
<duffydack> the only thing fuxored is sound..  its just too loud and doesnt use my subwoofer (master mono) channel.
<nemo> duffydack: ah. yep. similar to me
<duffydack> if i set it the slider really really low then touch it even slightly the volume blows my head off.  master mono channel doesnt get moved either
<nemo> duffydack: if you fire up alsamixer, you might find as I did it is using some random other channel
<nemo> duffydack: only reason sound goes on and off is mute/unmute
<nemo> I've resorted to adjusting sound at the speaker
<nemo> might just give up on pulseaudio though
<duffydack> nemo, yes, application volume in sound prefs, applications volume control, output volume (how many sliders for volume do we need) all do different tihngs.
<duffydack> analog output / amplifier is producing sound but an any app, say audacious with the sound at 13% is just too loud.
<duffydack> adjusting it so far then sets off the master channel (which is at 0 in alsamixer).  master mono is all the way up and its doing nothing.
<duffydack> changing to analogue output gives no sound...
<duffydack> analogue output (LFE) amplifier gives sound and with subwoofer, BUT as soon as I touch any volume slider anywhere, the volume hits the roof and master mono channel drops to 0
<duffydack> at 3% the volume is TOO loud..
<duffydack> restarting the player sets volumes weird too
<MisterN> haha, when getting a live usb with Karmic Alpha 5, doing the updates needs more time than downloading the original image :D
<duffydack> theyve gone backwards with sound/mixers.
<duffydack> shame too.
<duffydack> i`ll hold out for 10.04 :)
<MisterN> duffydack: i guess PA will work by then :)
<duffydack> I have my jaunty setup superbly for sound.
<duffydack> fingers crossed by final release it will either work or the jaunty mixer is used instead
<dupondje> *** glibc detected *** pulseaudio: corrupted double-linked list: 0x0000000001dfbaa0 ***
<dupondje> pulseaudio++ :P
<MisterN> duffydack: they should rather delay karmic than ship broken sound, IMHO :P
<slacker_nl> does anyone know how to debug Firefox?
<MisterN> slacker_nl: no, but i think there is a package firefox-dbg
<slacker_nl> MisterN: thnx, will have a look
 * duffydack apt-get autoremoves pulseaudio
<soc> hi
<soc> is there a problem currently with the live cd?
<soc> both ubuntu and kubuntu are booting from it and then they shut down immediately
<mostafa_> genii: do you ever work with NS?
<mostafa_> genii: r u there?
<genii> mostafa_: I'm around. I don't work with network simulators, since I deal with actual networks.
<mostafa_> genii: then you know networks yeah?
<genii> mostafa_: Yes
<mostafa_> genii: OK bro sorry for that ;)
<genii> mostafa_: No problem...now you know :)
<mostafa_> genii: I wanna simulate tcp protocole in NS but with some change in RTT part
<webbb82> will ubuntu tweak work with karmic
<dto> what's ubuntu tweak?
<genii> mostafa_: Planning some man-in-the-middle escapades? ;)
<genii> Work requires me. Back in 3-5 minutes
<mostafa_> genii: np ;) be comf.
<James147> webbb82: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ <- looks like they support karmic
<Authority> anyone know where I might be able to get ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu14?
<James147> webbb82: at least for testing
<aion> hi all, where I can get the list of karmic software sources?
<durt> aion, as in the source packages, or the urls for sources.list?
<aion> urls for sources.list*
<zniavre> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<XmagusX> Question -- I am having a peculiar issue with libasound2-plugins and ia32lib -- that is that ia32lib requires libasound2-plugins (which is already          akgraner installed), but states that it is going to remove it before installing, the fails on install because of the libasound2-plugins not being there.  I am       Akkarin currently running Karmic.
<aion> same here
<XmagusX> blast.  let's try a better copy and paste of that
<XmagusX> Question -- I am having a peculiar issue with libasound2-plugins and ia32lib -- that is that ia32lib requires libasound2-plugins (which is already installed), but states that it is going to remove it before installing, the fails on install because of the libasound2-plugins not being there.  I am currently running Karmic.
<trothigar> aion, in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<aion> yep
<anger_> Hi!
<justanother> g' evening guys
<anger_> Just noticed that my apache server doesn't work anymore after I upgraded to karmic
<anger_> "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" doesn't do anything, not even a error message
<XmagusX> aion: Had any luck finding a fix?
<anger_> Am I the only one with this problem? :)
<aion> nope, that has something to do with software repositories
<Authority> XmagusX: a new version of ia32-libs has been released, but I can't find the binary package in the archives yet.  I'm downloading the source right now to see if I can build it and test
<yofel> aion: what exactly do you need? The default urls can be generated with software-properties-{gtk,kde}
<mostafa_> genii: you came back?
<Amaranth> someone here have karmic with compiz enabled?
<judgen> Is there a fix for nvidia users in karmic yet?
<judgen> Or should i revert to glx-96?
<Amaranth> judgen: fix for what?
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, I ran it for a while yesterday and it was ok, but when I upgraded today I received conflict/dependency messages , so in order to upgrade I had to remove compiz .. it'll eventually get fixed by the eye candy lovers :)
<judgen> Amaranth: nvidia driver modules restarts Xorg over and over again.
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: Yeah...I'm that person :P
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: Well, I guess there are 3 of us...
<BluesKaj> judge
<BluesKaj> oops
<blueyed> Go back to the "nv" driver, and remove nvidia-glx-*
<aion> well.. when I'm trying to install ia32-libs or the flashplugin-nonfree via synaptic, I have a msg, telling me to enable software repos in  software sources, but I have nothing to check there in "other software" section, but I can apt-get update without any problems
<judgen> blueyed: the nv driver can not use world of goo =)
<aion> so that's why I asked for sources.list to compare with mine
<lupine_85> heee, karmic tells me all about my failing hard drive
<lupine_85> good job I'm in RAID-1
<XmagusX> judgen: I'm running fine at GLX185
<BluesKaj> judgen, I installed the proprietary nvidia driver for 64bit linux to solve my problem
<blueyed> judgen: then stay with your ttys.. ;)
 * genii sips
<BluesKaj> blueyed, the nv driver is pretty bad for stuff like google earth etc
<Amaranth> aion: I believe ia32-libs is currently uninstallable
<Amaranth> err, stupid english
<Amaranth> not installable
<BluesKaj> I'm talking the 700 series card tho
<BluesKaj> err 7series
<Lenin_Cat> is there fglrx drivers for 9.10 yet?
<BUGabundo> hoias
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: Can you try to install compiz again?
<BUGabundo> I NEED YOUR HELP NOWWWWWW
<Amaranth> Lenin_Cat: yep
<BUGabundo> please save me from madness
<BUGabundo> and caps lock :)
<BluesKaj> I'm sure the devs could place the right drivers in the repos if they had time , but there are so many other probs with karmic and the release date is approaching quickly
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: Eh?
<James147> BluesKaj: quickly? seems to be slowing down for me :S
<Amaranth> What driver is in the wrong repo?
<tilgovi> If I decide to change my account username, can anyone think of any caveats with ecryptfs? I just need to rename the directory in /home/.ecryptfs, no?
<blueyed> workaround for the nvidia issue is described in: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/429003/comments/8
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, compiz won't install ..unmet dependencies :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Confirmed]
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: Does it say why?
<Amaranth> ouch, eglibc bug
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, compiz: Depends: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (>= 0.8.3) but it is not installable
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: sounds like your mirror is out of date perhaps
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, I'm using the main server
<Amaranth> or perhaps it hasn't finished building
 * Amaranth checks logs
<BluesKaj> but I've dropped medibuntu
<durt> anyone else have Xorg segfault with nvidia drivers yesterday/today? nv works fine, GeForce 6200.
<Amaranth> durt: bug 429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429003
<durt> Amaranth, thx
<BluesKaj> nv works fine unti you try to run graphics heavy apps
<durt> BluesKaj, ya I know.
<James147> BluesKaj: or use dual screen
<BluesKaj> bbiab , mailman
<duffydack> BluesKaj, Amaranth  I had that.. I did an apt-get update and tried again and it worked
<duffydack> BluesKaj, Amaranth  even though I`d just done an update few mins earlier
<durt> hey, I didn't even read above :/
<duffydack> odd.
<Amaranth> if you can't go a week without a certain feature of your computer you should not be using karmic :P
<BUGabundo> wt heck.... now one listening to me :S ??
 * aion afk
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: looks like the compiz packages finished building on everything bug itanic so they should be showing up soon
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: I didn't see a question
<arand> ! anyone | BUGy ;)
<ubottu> BUGy ;): A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cyberkilla> Does anybody know...
 * genii goes 6 days 23 hours and 59 minutes and breathes a sigh of relief
<Cyberkilla> ...that I'm joking
<Cyberkilla> :D
<Spike1506> i try to upgrade to karmic but when i do: do-release-upgrade it says no new release found
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: eheh true
<Spike1506> ohw nvm
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: ever since I added a proxy on gnome tools, and them removed it, gnome-console *always* sets a proxy on the ENV. I can't seem to get rid of it. I'm going crazy !!
<Amaranth> Spike1506: you need -d
<Amaranth> oh, you got it already
<Spike1506> yeah just saw that lol
<Spike1506> ty
<Cyber> Hello
<Cyber> Anybody know what the plan is with xsplash?
<Cyber> When will it change from the broken vertical throbber?
<Amaranth> cyber: it should have already
<XmagusX> aion: http://www.mail-archive.com/karmic-changes@lists.ubuntu.com/msg08315.html
<Cyber> Really? Wow, I'll have to check for updates again.
<XmagusX> That may have something to do with the current ia32-libs / libasound2-plugins conflict
<Cyber> Thanks for letting me know.
<arand> UUrgh!  When messing with vbox instances you start to appreciate _sane_ defaults (where is my shortcut to terminal, where are my icons now again, where is the *swearword* update icon...)
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, system settings/country region & language/keyboard layout/advanced/ check: make capslock an additional backspace
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: according to launchpad archive.ubuntu.com has the package you need, have you run apt-get update recently?
<BluesKaj> that's kde , dunno what the gnome path is
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, yeah just a few mins ago when you asked me to , well i use  aptitude ..it's a bit safer in my experience
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: and you're using archive.ubuntu.com? not us.archive.ubuntu.com or anything like that?
<Pici> I just grabbed a bunch of compiz upgrades from us.archive
<Pici> Then again, I only have ssh access right now, so its not like I can test anything.
<Amaranth> If you look at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/compiz-fusion-plugins-main/ you can see the package is there
<Amaranth> Pici: It's a huge upgrade: 12 crash fixes, about half a dozen feature requests, and something like 30 bugs in total fixed
<Pici> Amaranth: I saw the changelogs :)
<Amaranth> and it doesn't let you disable plugins that are important anymore
<Amaranth> so people can't disable place or move then file bugs saying compiz sucks because they can't move their windows
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, all my default sources are  archive.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: weird, you can clearly see the package is there if you look through firefox
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: I guess give it a couple more hours and see what happens
<BluesKaj> which pkg Amaranth , http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/compiz-fusion-plugins-main/compiz-fusion-plugins-main_0.7.4-0ubuntu6.2_amd64.deb ..I'm running 64 bit BTW
<Cyber> I can't do update-manager --dist-upgrade. It hangs when checking the cache.
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/compiz-fusion-plugins-main/compiz-fusion-plugins-main_0.8.3+git20090914-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<aion> can anyone confirm that "sudo nautilus" makes it crash?
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: you'll need the corresponding compiz-fusion-plugins-extra too if apt says it doesn't exist either
<BUGabundo> sooo BluesKaj and Amaranth, any ideas to help me fix my dreaded bug??
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: nope, that seems really odd
<BUGabundo> I know
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: open gconf-editor and look at /system/http_proxy
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: see if there is a host set there still
<amortvigil> hoi
<arand> BUGabundo: /etc/environment ??
<amortvigil> how is the bug rate at the moment?
<Amaranth> amortvigil: 61000 and climbing :P
<amortvigil> Amaranth: lol ok then ill wait untill the beta
<amortvigil> :P
<Amaranth> actually 64000 and climbing
<Amaranth> amortvigil: those are for all versions of ubuntu :P
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: clear. nothing there
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: check /etc/environment
<BUGabundo> checning arand idea
<arand> BUGabundo: or /etc/bashrc /etc/profile
<BUGabundo> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<Amaranth> or ~/.bashrc
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: the problem is HTTP_PROXY is being set, right?
<BUGabundo> both /etc/bash.bashrc /etc/profile clear
<BUGabundo> as is ~/.bashrc
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: it is
<BUGabundo> on every boot and new terminal opened
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: oh, it's not just for terminals?
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, is your capslock still buggered?
<djdarkman> Hello, has there been an update to the PPPoE related packages today or yesterday?
<BUGabundo> I have to set export http_proxy="" everytime
<djdarkman> I can't connect to a PPPoE network :(
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: Amaranth :)))
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: is /system/http_proxy/use_http_proxy unchecked in gconf-editor?
<BUGabundo> yes
<Amaranth> I'm looking at gnome-terminal source code, that is the only way gnome-terminal will set http_proxy
<Amaranth> which means it is being set somewhere where all apps including the terminal will get it
<BUGabundo> I've set it once on system proxy GUI with Apply System Wide
<BUGabundo> eversince that its stuck in there
<Amaranth> oh man
 * Amaranth gets source code for gnome-control-center
<BUGabundo> even if I set it to NOTHING there and apply system wite again
<BUGabundo> I used "gnome-network-properties"
<BUGabundo> bbl . dinner
<BluesKaj> yeah, same here gotta start the BBQ .. I'll take this outdoors with thelaptop ...bbiafew
 * cwillu_at_work pokes BUGabundo 
<Cyber> Hello, typing "sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade" hangs on "Reading cache"
<cwillu_at_work> Cyber, what does apt-get update do?
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, btw compiz installed fin e thanks for the tip about the plugins :)
<Cyber> It seems to run through fine
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: cool, can you start compiz and see if you can drag a window above the top panel?
<Amaranth> crap
<Cyber> Well, having tested it now, it can't get a lock, since update-manager is running.
<Cyber> But I tried it beforehand, and it seems to run through without a problem.
<arand> BUGabundo: also /etc/login.defs possible place
<aftertaf> hey all :)
<aftertaf> any workaround on alpha 5 yet for nvidia boot freeze?
<arand> BUGabundo: also ~/.profile or do a grep http_proxy /etc/* ~/.*
<cwillu_at_work> hey, is bash's menu-complete broken for anyone else?
<cwillu_at_work> >> bind 'tab: menu-complete'  << and then vim /etc/fst<tab> should do the obvious thing, but it doesn't here as of a day or two ago
<aftertaf> or is it only busted for me ?
<Adapter> no me to
<aftertaf> Adapter: nvidia ?
<Adapter> yes
 * cwillu_at_work chants "Bash! Bash!"
<aftertaf> crud :)
<Adapter> 8500
<aftertaf> 6800
<aftertaf> symtoms being freeze and top left flashing cursor, no ALT+F to consle possible ?
<aftertaf> cwillu_at_work: #!
<Adapter> yes+
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> Adapter: found a fix yet ? :)
<Adapter> no
<GobiTheGoblin> Hi there =) Anyone willing to take a shot in metacity problem due last updates?
<Adapter> whil no screen
<aftertaf> ok. I recovery consoled and changed xorg to use "nv"
<Adapter> the same
<aftertaf> now im stuck :)
<Adapter> kde will not start
<aftertaf> with nv driver im back up
<GobiTheGoblin> long story short, I have installed nvidia drivers and after update it stopped working
<Adapter> ahh genau
<aftertaf> looking maybe to pin jaunty nvidia 180
<aftertaf> GobiTheGoblin: same here. change xorg.conf driver to "nv"
<cwillu_at_work> I just updated a couple days ago, nvidia's working fine here
<aftertaf> cwillu_at_work: i updated my lappy with ti and it was fine this afternoon
<GobiTheGoblin> aftertaf: nice =) ill try :D
<aftertaf> so i went and borked my home pc :)
<cwillu_at_work> although I had to sudo gdm due to some likely unrelated bustage :p
<Adapter> aftertaf: i think its Compiz?
<aftertaf> Adapter: really? hmmm. will turn it off and try again then
<Adapter> ok
<Adapter> i take a new install
<bjsnider> the nvidia thing is a libc6 problem
<bjsnider> you install that and it's fixed
<aftertaf> i'm on 'no effects' mode in Desktop Effects application
<Adapter> then test nvidia driver
<aftertaf> bjsnider: how to fix ? reinstall libc6 ?
<bjsnider> something like that. there's an open bug i think
<aftertaf> reinstall libc6, then reboot with nvidia as driver? ok ill test
<Adapter> ahh ok bjsnider
<BluesKaj> bjsnider:  libc6 will work with glx-185 driver/
<Adapter> bbl
<hary> I'm used to place my additional TTF's in /usr/share/fonts/truetype and after they available in the system ... not so with Karmic ... how can I do?
<aftertaf> BluesKaj: ok, any extra info on how to fix nvidia right now?
<BluesKaj> aftertaf:  i went to the invidia site and DL.d the proprietary 64 bit driver for my 7600gt
<aftertaf> BluesKaj: :)
<aftertaf> and remove which ubuntu packages, to save me time and reboots ? :)
<bjsnider> it has nothing to do with the nvidia package
<bjsnider> that will not help
<BluesKaj> then installed it from the tty after shutting kdm down
<amortvigil> Amaranth: how stable would you call kermit the koala compared with the other versions?
<Amaranth> amortvigil: it's karmic koala
<Amaranth> amortvigil: it works great for me
<BluesKaj> aftertaf: of course i removed the nvdriver first
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: can you start compiz and see if you can drag a window above the top panel?
<bjsnider> kermit the koala? he was a good hitter in the carolina league
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: I figured out your problem
<amortvigil> Amaranth: lol are you sure?? kermit the koala souns much more official to me ;P
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: in gnome-network-properties set it to direct internet connection then click apply system-wide
<amortvigil> Amaranth: i see him on tv every day
<BluesKaj> Amaranth: I'm on the laptop outside , setting up the BBQ...this thing is intel graphics
<Amaranth> amortvigil: I'm sure
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: intel is best :)
<aftertaf> will give that a whirl BluesKaj
<amortvigil> ubuntu has much better tv commericials nowadays, they are targeting the young nerds, so theyll use linux from the beginning
<bjsnider> ubuntu has tv commercials?
<BluesKaj> Amaranth: compiz is working on my desktop , just have to get the "cube" working :)
<bjsnider> bug 429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429003
<bjsnider> that's the current nvidia bug which also contains workarounds
<BUGabundo> I did what amaranth said
<BUGabundo> no result
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> I'm out
<BUGabundo> bbl
<amortvigil> ubottu: x changes!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x changes!
<amortvigil> ubottu: x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<BluesKaj> that's new tome ..ubuntu adverts :)
<amortvigil> BluesKaj:  watch sesamstreet, kermit the koala is there every evening
<amortvigil> adverting for green software
<Adapter> kermit is dead pig influenza
<Adapter> and you know from how
<Adapter> kermit the frog
<alienkid10> in 9.10's WUBI will I be able to use EXT3 as opposed to 4?
<BluesKaj> amortvigil:  you're in the netherlands, right ? ...Canada here , tv is somewhat different
<Adapter> :)
<amortvigil> BluesKaj: im joking lol did you think i wasnt??
<BluesKaj> dunno
<alienkid10> so/
<alienkid10> so?
<BluesKaj> alienkid10: wubi doen't use ext
<alienkid10> what does it install to in the file then?
<BluesKaj> wubi runs within windows
<BluesKaj> altho it's hard to tell
<alienkid10> it's not a VM though
<alienkid10> and when installing it formats the file to ext3
<alienkid10>  in 9.04
<BluesKaj> alienkid10:  I'm quoting an expert here" wubi makes an image of a drive which is inside a file the same as dd works. It can be any filesystem like ext2/3/4 in that file
<genii> alienkid10: The file in Windows which is the "drive" wubi uses can have whatever filesystem on it like ext2/3/4 whatever and gets loop-mounted. You should be able to specify any of these you like if you do manual go-through of the partitioning
<vistakiller> hi
<alienkid10> how would I do manual partition with WUBI and not replace NTLDR
<genii> alienkid10: nt loader is on the main drive. The "drive" wubi sees is not actual, it is a file within Windows which is internally formatted within the file as some Linux-compatible filesystem.
<alienkid10> how would I manually partition it though?
<BluesKaj> alienkid10:  when you run wubi you'll get an option of differnt partition sizes up to 30Gig , could be more depending on the amount of space on your drive
<alienkid10> how to I tell it what File system to use though the new default for 9.10 is ext4 not 3
<herenbdy> anyone else having problems with nvidia and x11?
<herenbdy> I try to boot today, and the screen becomes black after the loading bar finishes (but the monitor is still on) :/
<Adapter> must be a bug in libc6
<Adapter> and nvidia
<durt> bug 429003
<herenbdy> how can I switch to mesa, or some other driver?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429003
<herenbdy> ah
<Adapter> thx
<vigo> Todays update/upgrade is sweet!
<Adapter> hehe
<Adapter> usb is killed too
<vigo> I used the safe-one, cause that is what the COMMAND super cow said.
<Celtiore> thanks you i have successfuly downgraded libc6 :p
<herenbdy> same here
<herenbdy> X starts up now :)
<Heikki123> hi
<durt> I'm using nv instead and just had apport come back with an Xorg crash report, but nothing seems to have happened.
<StevenMyers> Someone load this IP for me and let me know if it's public? http://192.168.254.1
<durt> 192.168.x.x are not public
<StevenMyers> Port forwarding was setup, just need to know if it brings a index of/
<StevenMyers> Anyone able to see this IP? http://192.168.254.1 ?
<StevenMyers> If so let me know what you see on that page.
<durt> nobody will be able to see it as 191.168.x.x are 'reserved addresses' as per rfc 1918.
<durt> er 192.168.x.x
<Heikki123> is there medibuntu for Karmic
<durt> Heikki123, yes
<Heikki123> ok
<arand> Where do you edit the specific sounds of sound themes in current KK?
<arand> for example disable login, logout, login prompt sounds?
<amortvigil> stevepearce: i see your ip yes, its:  http://192.168.254.1/
<amortvigil> but i cant see any content
<arand> that will generally connect to your local are network ...
<arand> s/are/area/
<StevenMyers> hey durt can you try: http://69.40.53.155 ?
<BluesKaj> karmic's networking sucks ..linux to linux will not work no matter what on our network, howver smab/windows is no porb ...what gives?
<BluesKaj> samba
<Heikki123> so, how do i play mp3 in amarok?
<maccam94> Do not show this again DEFINITELY SHOWS THIS AGAIN
<maccam94> lol
<BluesKaj> as you can tell , i'm a bit miffed ...why are so many apps breaking , when they were working previously?...no need to answer , it's rhetorical :(
<durt> StevenMyers, File Server testing completed... (I was going to op you as a social engineer before) :P
<maccam94> (gpk-update-icon)
<StevenMyers> op me as a social engineer?
<StevenMyers> lol
<StevenMyers> Very funny durt
<durt> 192.168.254.1 could be the address of many peoples home routers
<StevenMyers> Yeah I know, just didn't have it placed right. It wasn't giving me the IP for the public IP
<StevenMyers> hey durt
<StevenMyers> Yeah I wanna bug you again :-p can you check on http://blogwithstyle.net and tell me if it pulls up a blank page with text at the top right of what you just saw before on that ip?
<StevenMyers> sorry top left*
<Heikki123> ok
<durt> nope a full page of text (the blog).
<durt> I'm just using links2 so formatting is gonna be off, and no java/javascript etc.
<StevenMyers> durt: interesting. the www has the blog page but without it the page directs to "File server testing completed..."
<Pretto> where is the application to change login window on karmic?
<BUGabundo> back
<webbb82> i have a  weird bug in empathy it will always say im hidden even if i change the status to available it just always stays on hidden
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> theme manager just died :(
<dfgas> hey i have been wanting to try the new intel graphics drivers. i am on jaunty but i use normal ubuntu with a repo that has special eee pc kernels
<dfgas> is it safe to install the kernel on my eee pc?
<BUGabundo> why not dfgas?
<BUGabundo> test a liveusb
<dfgas> ahh tru
<dfgas> didn't think of that
<dfgas> hmmm
<dfgas> i have an 8gig sitting around, also have tons of 2gig sdcards sitting around
<BUGabundo> enough
<BUGabundo> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> get yours here
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> or look for the UNR there
<dfgas> unr?
<dfgas> ?unr
<dfgas> oops
<Pici> dfgas: Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<BUGabundo> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<BUGabundo> hey dtchen
<dtchen> hi
<BUGabundo> dtchen: is the CPU 100% bug anyway fixed ?
<BUGabundo> using audio ppa
<dtchen> that description is pretty vague, unfortunately
<BUGabundo> I had to make auto spawn off, or I would melt my laptop
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I guess I need logs :D
<dtchen> yes, preferrably -vvvv
<BUGabundo> dtchen: after 5 mins PA would go crazy and eat all cpu
<BUGabundo> like it would start it self in parale
<BUGabundo> now I have auto spawn turned off, and it just work
<BUGabundo> it just dies like once a day
<dtchen> with 0.9.17?
<dtchen> that seems a bit odd
<BUGabundo> dtchen:   Installed: 1:0.9.17-0ubuntu1
<dtchen> and the only difference from a stock config is your ~/.pulse/client.conf ?
<BUGabundo> think so
<BUGabundo> I try to keep it very close to stock
<BUGabundo> maybe the auto level stuff you asked me to change once
<BUGabundo> ill pastebin the conf files
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /etc/pulse/*.conf
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271236/
<BUGabundo> pastebinit /etc/pulse/client.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/271239/
<BUGabundo> pastebinit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/271240/
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ^^^^^
<dtchen> right, so just the autospawn change in client.conf
<dtchen> are you using ia32-libs?
<BUGabundo> maybe
<XmagusX> lol -- can anyone use ia32-libs atm?
<BUGabundo> ia32-libs:  Installed: 2.7ubuntu13
<BUGabundo> XmagusX: broken
<BUGabundo> don't upgrade
<BUGabundo> downgrade if you did :D
<XmagusX> too late for me.  ;)
<BUGabundo> downgrade then
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271223/
<BUGabundo> here are the affected packages
<dtchen> no, you need to wait until 14 is rsynced
<dtchen> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/2.7ubuntu14/+build/1243008
<dtchen> (or you can download the deb directly)
<BUGabundo> dtchen: sooo what do you wish me to do
<BUGabundo> to give you better feed back?
<BUGabundo> enable auto spawn?
<BUGabundo> but if so, how will pulseaudio -vvvv help?
<dtchen> no, you don't necessarily need autospawn reenabled if you can reproduce the symptom using pulseaudio -vvvv
<dtchen> i need to see precisely where the debugging is failing
<dtchen> anyhow, without a log, it's really difficult to troubleshoot
<BluesKaj> karmic lan networking is also broken , everything that used to connect is no longer doing so ... methinks karmic is going backwards here by introducing too many changes that aren't getting much testing
<BluesKaj> has anyone tried to share a folder lately , there no options , whatsoever.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I can't. with autospawn off it doesn't happen
<dtchen> BUGabundo: then reenable autospawn and go forth
<BUGabundo> okay friend
<dtchen> back later
<arand> Where do you edit the specific sounds of sound themes in current KK? for example login/out sounds?
<BUGabundo> $ killall -9 pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> pulseaudio: no process found
<BUGabundo> ohhh
<BUGabundo> now he leaves??
<BUGabundo> who's gona debug this now?
<arand> Man, check out the new highlighting feature of grep, sweet!
<Twigathy> 78
<Twigathy> no
<XmagusX> Anyone know how to disable the blasted little scroll arrows in the Main Menu?
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-15
<vigo> I went with an Edbuntu on this , seems to work well.
<BUGabundo> off to bed
<vigo> Sea ya BUGabundo
<XmagusX> Has anyone gotten wine/flash audio working once more?
<vigo> I have not put windows on this box, yet, but I may later today then I can test that stuff.
<crack> hi
<crack> i need enter in spanish ubuntu chat
<crack> can you help me?
<durt> crack, /join #ubuntu-es
<crack> thanks
<philip> update-manager broke for anyone?
<vigo> philip: No, I used the safe-update.
<vigo> The GUI one worked after that.
<vigo> philip: wait a sec, just looked at logs, update then safe-upgrade, was what I did.
<philip> vigo: yeah it's fine now. I just didn't update first
<vigo> philip: neato, use the aptitude line?
<Bookman> so, how has the alpha 5 experience been for everyone.  I'm just upgrading my test laptop now.
<vigo> Bookman: All smooth here.
<philip> vigo: yeah
<vigo> But I do make backups.
<philip> Bookman: smooth here too. A little hiccup with sound, but resolved now
<Bookman> excellent.  I'm curious about the wireless.
<philip> speaking of wireless...my router finally died, turned a crispy brown in the heat of summer
<philip> of course it didn't help that I stacked it on top of an even hotter modem
<vigo> I could not yet get a card working, D-Link 650 Extreme, I am working on that now.
<philip> the modem is black...router was white.
<vigo> I did get it up with a Mobo dongle , is my friends, still working on the D-Link 650 just because I like to see stuff function.
<test34> Any work around for the broken nvidia driver ?
<durt> bug 429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429003
<test34> thanks
<test34> Which repository should I use to have the very latest versions? http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ doesn't seem to have them?
<test34> (it doesnt have the eglibc (2.10.1-0ubuntu12) update)
<durt> wha? is there a fix out?
<test34> it looks like it, 35 minutes ago
<durt> my guess would be a few hours, but who knows.
<test34> ok
<test34> nowhere we can get pre-release?
<durt> dude, this is alpha already. and this is an important bug fix. From dev to you in hours is pretty much as fast as it's gonna get.
<test34> the latest update also overwrote my /etc/resolv.conf erasing my DNS
<test34> durt, yeah that would be very good I'm not complaining, I
<test34> I'm just making sure I can't get it now
<philip> what a tennis match! (sorry about off-topic)
<test34> big boobs bouncing around?
<philip> balls
<test34> oh
<test34> it look like my desktop is also broke, no icons and no right click menu
<philip> ok is this scenario doable: routing cable TV signal from one computer to multiple computers on the same network
<philip> live multicasting
<test34> probably depend on how fast is your server.. would they all watch the same channel ?
<test34> if they don't watch all the same channel you might need multiple tv tuners ?
<philip> the same channel
<philip> gigabit network, multicasting to 3 other computers
<philip> I was using VLC to multicast movie files, but not live TV
<pwnguin> what's the package name for the gnome applet to start a guest user session?
<test34> philip, I think you can do live tv with VLC
<test34> my nautilus is broke, is that a known bug?
<philip> test34: you are right! damn VLC never ceases to amaze me
<test34> philip, good, yeah vlc is greate;)
<test34> -e
<Bookman> Wow, just upgraded and no problems at all.  Even Broadcom wireless worked
<test34> Bookman, lucky you
<Bookman> test34, maybe not so much.  cpu at 100%
<test34> so far the latest upgrade create 3 problems for me..
<test34> I still don't know how to fix the nautilus one (can't start nautilus and don't have any icons on my desktop)
<Bookman> On mine, Ubuntu One is at 100% cpu
<test34> oh yes I forgot about ubuntu one, it doesn't want to connect
<Bookman> AWN does not work
<Bookman> I'm going to try a reboot.
<test34> I don't use awn
<nostahl> gevening guys
<nostahl> how's everyone doin
<wastrel> koala broke my computer :[
<durt> isn't that what it's supposed to do
<nostahl> heyey new updates woot .....updating
<wastrel> nvidia drivers broken for anyone else ?
<durt> bug 429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429003
<wastrel> i had to fix my configuration
<bjsnider> durt, you're like a bot, sitting there waiting to respond with that bug
<wastrel> it's a good bug
<nostahl> heh
<nostahl> he's called his girlfriend over to make coffee so he can keep his fingers poised over the ctrl v button heh
<wastrel> i only had to reboot 7 or 8 times to get myself up and running agiin
<wastrel> speaking of which the delay before showing the user list in the new gdm is 1. annoying and 2. confusing
<wastrel> i was staring at that screen and it just had 2 buttons "shutdown" and "reboot"
<bjsnider> does fullscreen flash really not work in linux?
<wastrel> i was like "hrm i guess i can either shut down or reboot"
<nostahl> bjsnider does for me
<bjsnider> using which graphics driver?
<nostahl> brb ima check a new reboot to see how the changes look for me
<durt> bjsnider, ya, can't remember who responded to me with it, but I think it's time to pass the torch.
<durt> and time for me to go to bed.
<durt> night all
<test34> the boot process seem slower with karmic
<arand> test34: hmm, haven't checked lately, but then again, karmic's goal was the smooth boot, the 10sec boot is for karmic+1
<wastrel> what's smooth boot
<test34> arand, smooth boot? does that mean when you see the desktop is completly loaded and usable (because thats what I also notice in karmic)
<Dai> wastrel: using kernel mode setting to eliminate the jarring transition from usplash to gdm to gnome
<test34> ah ok
<Dai> at least that's what i assume they're talking about by smooth boot
<arand> And making it look sweet... hopefully
<wastrel> i didn't know there was a jarring transition :]
<Dai> there's a little flicker
<bjsnider> not kms
<bjsnider> they will load the x server before the login scren
<Dai> ah
<bjsnider> kms isn't feasible yet
<Dr_Willis> when i get 10+month uptimes.. i am not too worried about 20+sec boot times.. :P
<bjsnider> i wouldn't keep a non-workstation system up for 10 months
<bjsnider> without ECC RAM, you'd have a hardware problem with errors after awhile
<test34> 10 month uptimes is even long for servers
<Dr_Willis> i tend to have power outage  once eveyr 4 months anyway :)
<test34> Dr_Willis, no UPS ?
<Dai> that tends to not be a good thing...
<Dr_Willis> Not on this box.
<Dai> and evening, doc
<bjsnider> server equipment could run for 10 months, but where are the security updates in that time?
<arand> Have you seen the proposed boot-looks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcSpkmM36nA&feature=related pretty neat i must say, if they manage to get that in KK.
<Dr_Willis> one thing about using laptops as 'desktop' machines.. :) built in battery backups
<wastrel> my battery is kindof fried
<mjbrooks> hmmm... supposedly there's supposed to be libc6-2.10.1-0ubuntu12 and libc6-i686-2.10.1-0ubuntu12 packages out, but I'm not seeing them, only 0ubuntu11... the broken ones
<test34> built-in battery backup but not as easy to replace as a UPS
<test34> what's the best video card brand for linux? this isnt the first time I get driver compatibility issues with nvidia...
<bjsnider> nvidia is far and away the best
<mjbrooks> uhhh.... nvidia
<bjsnider> you're using an unstable distro
<Dai> ...intel.  but that's probably not the answer you're looking for if you're going to be gaming
<test34> bjsnider, it happened to me before with a stable distro where I updated the kernel
<Dai> update the kernel, update the driver
<bjsnider> won't happen anymore with dkms
<Dai> especially if you installed the driver from someplace other than the repos
<test34> Dai, there was no compatible updates...
<bjsnider> dkms automatically updates the driver now
<Dai> nice
<bjsnider> rebuilds it with new kernels that is
<test34> it cannot always rebuild it, it is closed source
<Dai> test34: the kernel module isn't.
<bjsnider> yes it can
<bjsnider> and it does
<test34> well it doesnt rebuild everything
<Dai> it doesn't need to
<test34> sometimes it does
<bjsnider> yes it does rebuild everything
<test34> bjsnider, can you send me the whole source code then
<Dai> bjsnider: how does that work for a binary blob?
<mjbrooks> ah, it's stuck with rothera https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/2.10.1-0ubuntu12/+build/1244034
<bjsnider> you can download the source code yourself
<nostahl> hrmm looks like they didnt fix yahoo logins with empathy ... even though they just released a new version of empathy in tonights updates
<bjsnider> it's in the install package. unpack it and look in usr/src/nv
<test34> bjsnider, it is closed source, or did that change?
<bjsnider> the whoel driver is right there
<Dai> ah
<test34> bjsnider, I mean the driver with 3d acceleration
<bjsnider> it is licensed as closed source, but the code isn't secret
<mjbrooks> bjsnider, he's talking about nvidia not nv
<bjsnider> so am i
<test34> bjsnider, if you use the nv driver with your card, you really aren't using your card fully
<bjsnider> if you don't believe me, try it yourself
<Dai> nvidia != nv
<bjsnider> download hte run package and execute it with --extract
<bjsnider> then look inside at usr/src/nv
<test34> bjsnider, ok I give you $100 if you send me the full source for the nvidia driver
<wastrel> nv eh i'm using vesa
<bjsnider> hahahaa
<test34> (with 3d acceleration)
<bjsnider> why, when you can get it yourself?
<test34> I believe it is private
<Dai> i know the source for the kernel module is there
<Dai> but that is not the source for the whole driver.
<bjsnider> it is the code that has to be rebuilt when a new kernel is present. that's what dkms does
<Dai> that is not the driver
<bjsnider> you install the nvidia driver once, and never worry about it again
<Dai> that is the kernel module
<Dai> that IS open
<test34> Closed source is a term for software whose license does not allow for the release or distribution of the software's source code. Generally, it means only the binaries of a computer program are distributed and the license provides no access to the program's source code. The source code of such programs might be regarded as a trade secret of the company. Access to source code by third parties commonly requires the party to sign a non-disclosure agree
<test34> ment
<Dai> and does have to be rebuilt.  the actual bits that control the functions of the card?  binary.  not open.
<bjsnider> i'm not sure i see the point
<bjsnider> or i guess the relevance
<bjsnider> the original question was about which graphics platform was the best
<bjsnider> it's not even close
<Dai> no, intel.
<Dai> as far as openness and support
<test34> the point is that sometimes the driver need to be recompiled to work with the latest kernel
<bjsnider> the others aren't even in the big leagues yet
<test34> if you don't have the source you can't do it, so you have to wait for nvidia to do it
<Dai> test34: no, the kernel module needs to be recompiled
<bjsnider> we patch the bits that control kernel compiles
<Dai> and you CAN get the source for that.
<bjsnider> when necessary
<bjsnider> but nvidia always releases updates for that quickly
<Dai> yep
<bjsnider> they supported the .31 kernel within days of it being released
<EruditeHermit> hi can anyone help me with grub2? Before I installed it, I had a timeout, but now grub2 immediately starts the OS. However in the confuguration file, it does have a line that does set timeout=3
<test34> I had an intel i810 before, it didn't work great
<test34> bjsnider, days is slow, if you could compile it yourself it could be hours
<bjsnider> it takes AMD months
<bjsnider> unless you use one of the many FOSS drivers, which don't work
<test34> never tried an AMD video card, I guess I'll try to avoid them
<mjbrooks> test34, that would be your best bet
<test34> mjbrooks, AMD video ?
<mjbrooks> test34, AMD/ATI  terrible
<test34> mjbrooks, what is my best bet?
<bjsnider> mjbrooks, which of the many drivers did you try?
<mjbrooks> test34, to avoid them (ATI)
<test34> ok
<mjbrooks> NVIDIA FTW... proprietary or not, they work
<test34> so intel or nvidia... I guess I'll stick with nvidia;)
<nostahl> ive had great luck with my intel chipset
<nostahl> its nice when a company works well with opensource devs
<bjsnider> actually the devs work for intel in that case
<test34> nostahl, yes I agree they have lots of open source drivers for all kind of hardware
<test34> nostahl, which chipset ?
<nostahl> 950
<mjbrooks> intel gives me warm fuzzies, but for video I still like NVidia ;)
<nostahl> i love the intel conventions
<Dai> 965 here, and aside from the fun with regressions in jaunty, i've been happy with it
<wastrel> my thing is i upgraded, and then my computer was broken
<test34> do they make video cards or they only do motherboard integrated  ?
<bjsnider> you upgraded to an unstable distro
<wastrel> i know ubuntu is broken :]
<test34> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/eglibc/2.10.1-0ubuntu12 -> might fix nvidia bug
<maccam941> is there a known bug with pulseaudio hogging CPU?
<test34> maccam941, I get some apps that use pulseaudio that get 100% cpu (that is just after the sound stop working)
<maccam941> all i've got going is firefox and pidgin
<maccam941> my laptop will just start getting really hot, and that's my only cue that pulse has lost it
<maccam941> it takes up 100% of the cpu, killing it makes it behave again for a while
<test34> maccam941, does you sound still work when that happens ?
<test34> you->your
<maccam941> i don't know, i've had it on mute :-\
<maccam941> regardless, it shouldn't grab 100% of the cpu...
<test34> maccam941, get a quad core, maybe it will only use 25%... (just kidding)
<maccam941> lol, more like 50% (it's a dual core :-P)
<maccam941> my other major issue right now is that the window managers keep going bonkers
<maccam941> metacity/compiz keep hanging/crashing, and i've got to replace them manually
<XmagusX> Does anyone have any information as to the status of sound in wine/wine1.2?
<test34> I wish I didn't have to use pulseaudio, it creates problems, but also solves some... so I just have to kill it once in a while
<nostahl> man i havnt had a single problem with pulseaudio i feel sorry for all of you guys
<maccam941> i think pulse is a good idea, it just sucks when it fails
<XmagusX> Pulse is worse that IE.  Having a browser that deeply integrated into the OS is bad enough -- but audio software?  That's just daffy.
<IdleOne> does pulse report your audio listening habits ?
<Dai> s/software/subsystem
<Dai> it's not even remotely similar to IE there
<test34> you can even kill pulse and your sound get fixed
<EruditeHermit> hi, when you reboot in karmic, does anyone else notice that it never goes to bios post?
<EruditeHermit> it just reboots the kernel
<arand> EruditeHermit: wat? does it go to grub though?
<EruditeHermit> arand, nope
<arand> Hm, that's cool, although, I'm not sureI'd like it.
<EruditeHermit> usplash does the backward progressbar for shutting down, and then immediately it comes back for starting up
<EruditeHermit> its not really cool
<EruditeHermit> in practice
<EruditeHermit> because you can't choose different grub options
<EruditeHermit> unless you shut down
<EruditeHermit> arand, do you mind posting your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<arand> exactly, and ifyou wabt to boot from cd etc,, hmm
<arand> man I can't spell right now
<maccam941> it's doing kexec now?
<EruditeHermit> maccam941, is that meant for me?
<EruditeHermit> what is kexec
<arand> EruditeHermit: hang on I need to ffire up vbox
<maccam941> in relation to the rebooting thing
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> I have kexec-tools package installed
<EruditeHermit> is that causing the problem?
<EruditeHermit> I don't know how it got installed
<maccam94> wifi dropped
<maccam94> EruditeHermit: kexec is a kernel option/system call to boot another kernel without doing a full reboot
<EruditeHermit> maccam94, I had kexec-tools installed, does that cause the problem?
<maccam94> on another note, holy %^& i can finally view saved passwords in Network Manager, instead of just displaying the hash
<EruditeHermit> i don't know how it got installed
<maccam94> interesting
<maccam94> one sec
<maccam94> i don't have it installed
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> i'll uninstall it
<maccam94> idk what you would need it for
<EruditeHermit> maccam94, how did you get nm to show passwords?
<arand_k> EruditeHermit: http://pastebin.com/f3709290b < grub.cfg
<EruditeHermit> arand_k, thanks
<EruditeHermit> arand_k, I think it was doing kexec reboots
<EruditeHermit> btw, how fast does karmic boot for you guys
<maccam94> EruditeHermit: edit connections, edit a connection, go to the wireless security tab, and check Show password
<EruditeHermit> it takes well over a minute for me
<maccam94> i don't like the new X boot screen
<maccam94> it doesn't match the previous screen at all
<EruditeHermit> maccam94, when I do that, it gives me a long password that wasn't the one I put in
<maccam94> EruditeHermit: i used to get a bunch of numbers and letters (the hash i presume)
<test34> EruditeHermit, slow compared to ubuntu stable version (but I don't have exact timings)
<arand_k> maccam94: the gdm one?
<maccam94> now it asks me to unlock the keyring, and it works when i check the box
<maccam94> arand_k: yeah
<EruditeHermit> maccam94, i still get the hash
<arand_k> maccam94: that's just a broken placeholder, iirc devs mentioning
<maccam94> the X splash should appear to continue that boot screen, and then fade the background in
<maccam94> oh? linky? (i would be quite relieved if that's the case)
<EruditeHermit> ok let me reboot to see if kexec was the problem
<EruditeHermit> brb
<arand> maccam94: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsplash/+bug/425720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425720 in xsplash "karmic X windows boot progress graphics looks buggy" [Low,In progress]
<arand> maccam94: have you seen the proposed boot looks?
<maccam94> thanks
<test34> arand, have you seen it? (where?)
<arand> test34: maccam94: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlCVrtgxVcI&NR=1 for example all suggestion in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot
<webbb82> i have karmic installed at the moment but i was thinkin bout going back to jaunty so i can install kde with gnome  can karmic have kde and gnome liike jaunty
<webbb82> is there any reason to go back to jaunty
<maccam94> arand: just found the second link myself, looking at the vid now
<EruditeHermit> maccam94, you were right
<EruditeHermit> kexec reboot was happening
<EruditeHermit> thanks for fixing it =)
<maccam94> arand: do you know if that is the leading proposal right now?
<arand> Nope, but any of those seem pretty nice
<test34> thanks arand, looks alot better then the placeholder;)
<arand> maccam94: hmm, seems like my vbox karmic does go through grub on restart.
<maccam94> arand: somehow EruditeHermit got kexec-tools installed
<EruditeHermit> what is a placeholder?
<maccam94> EruditeHermit: something that will be replaced with an actual thing before the final release
<EruditeHermit> right
<maccam94> oh the X splash screen
<EruditeHermit> but what component
<EruditeHermit> ok
<arand> there is actually a _slightly_ better one that's in the xsplash-team ppa (you'll have to downgrade to their version though)
<EruditeHermit> where did you get better o nes?
<webbb82> do the jaunty repos work in karmic koala
<maccam94> the brown thing with the silver floopy thing
<maccam94> webbb82: depends on the app
<webbb82> ok  im just having a hard time i f  i should stay with karmic or go back to jaunty
<webbb82> just weighing my options
<arand> on the ppa one the "throbber" actually looks as if it's not freaky-broken.
<EruditeHermit> can you link me to your replacements?
<arand> EruditeHermit: There aren't any proper replacements out currently, but th one here is a slight improvement (you need to "downgrade" to this version: https://launchpad.net/~xsplash-team/+archive/ppa
<EruditeHermit> cool
<maccam94> i don't like the background image though
<maccam94> there needs to be some transition between the black boot screen and the desktop
<EruditeHermit> I think usplash just needs to go away
<EruditeHermit> i don't know why they decided against plymouth
<maccam94> EruditeHermit: i think the amount of effort to switch isn't worth the amount of time people will see it
<EruditeHermit> well
<EruditeHermit> I still see it for 50seconds to a minute
<EruditeHermit> =p
<EruditeHermit> if they get it down to 10 seconds, i wouldn't mind
<EruditeHermit> =p
<maccam94> i think i see it for 25-30
<EruditeHermit> they said boot would be down to 10s for karmic
<maccam94> on specific hardware
<EruditeHermit> given that my hardware is a little old, I would have expected 20s
<EruditeHermit> 10s on a netbook
<EruditeHermit> my hardware is probably better than a netbooks
<maccam94> it's also probably more complicated
<EruditeHermit> well
<maccam94> there aren't that many netbooks, and they all use pretty much the same chipset
<EruditeHermit> let me bootchart it
<EruditeHermit> see what is happening
<EruditeHermit> brb
<maccam94> so the facebrowser isn't making it into 9.10?
<pwnguin> it's not?
<pwnguin> what do i have then?
<maccam94> pwnguin: ...that was a question
<maccam94> i'm reading through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot
<pwnguin> i just upgraded my laptop today, there's a name browser currently
<pwnguin> donno about faces
<maccam94> "added the facebrowser preview by Mat Tomaszewski (although we won't see that in Karmic"
<EruditeHermit> maccam94, 53seconds according to bootchart
<EruditeHermit> =(
<pwnguin> mac, it's a wiki, anyone can add stuff; that quote is part of some mockups by one guy
<maccam94> EruditeHermit: any obvious culprits? also try adding fastboot to your kernel line in grub
<EruditeHermit> maccam94, what does fastboot do?
<maccam94> it was introduced in 2.6.30, it's supposed to do some asynchronous magic when the kernel starts to speed things up
<EruditeHermit> maccam94, ok, i'll try that next
<EruditeHermit> I think my disk throuput is really bad
<EruditeHermit> also I get a warning on boot saying my disk is about to die
<EruditeHermit> =(
<EruditeHermit> I am going to backup stuff now
<maccam94> EruditeHermit: bad sectors?
<EruditeHermit> yes
<maccam94> how many?
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> how do I find out?
<maccam94> click on the little hard disk/exclamation icon in the notification area, and click on your hard disk
<maccam94> then click Details
<maccam94> find Reallocated Sector Count
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> 65537
<maccam94> o_O
<maccam94> also reallocation count
<EruditeHermit> is that bad?
<EruditeHermit> 21933326337
<maccam94> close the details window
<EruditeHermit> write error rate 25150
<maccam94> what does it say for assessment?
<EruditeHermit> Passed
<EruditeHermit> The disk has bad sectors
<maccam94> yeah i've got 4 bad sectors, so i don't think it's a big deal
<EruditeHermit> ok, but 4 vs 21933326337
<EruditeHermit> i think I win
<maccam94> i don't get how your disk would pass SMART if you really had that many write errors and bad sectors
<EruditeHermit> or lose in this case
<Dai> maccam94: not surprising, i just had one die that apparently doesn't support smart
<Dai> it's an external though
<maccam94> yeah, but the palimpset utility is giving conflicting info
<maccam94> if the disk is failing due to bad sectors, don't say that it passes the assessment
<maccam94> if the bad sectors aren't a big deal, don't tell me at every bootup that my hard disk is failing
<Dai> i only found out about it when it started only mounting intermittently and then i ran fsck on it and it was showing short read errors on more sectors than not
<EruditeHermit> well is it failing or not?
<EruditeHermit> how do I tell
<maccam94> write errors are bad
<maccam94> i don't get how your smart isn't failing if you really have that many bad writes
<maccam94> 65537 is also a suspicious number
 * arand is trying to build the latest xsplash from bzr, to see if there are any news...
<maccam94> lol, i love how i can't seem to get any splash whatsoever on my gentoo box
<EruditeHermit> maccam94, is it safe to post bootchart results?
<maccam94> what do you mean?
<EruditeHermit> there isn't info on there that can be used for malicious purposes right?
<EruditeHermit> maccam94, also do you know of any good backup programs/utilities
<maccam94> EruditeHermit: all it does is say what services you start
<maccam94> so unless you're running a server with no passwords you're probably good, and even then someone would have to find your IP
<EruditeHermit> maccam94, http://imagebin.org/63901
<EruditeHermit> finding my IP isn't hard
<EruditeHermit> =p
<EruditeHermit> compare that to
<EruditeHermit> http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=ubuntu_910_boot&image=ubuntu_mini9_910_lrg
<EruditeHermit> their disk throughput is 74MB/s, mine is 14MB/s max
<EruditeHermit> brb going to try a fastboot boot
<maccam94> wtf, xulrunner 1.9?
<madberry> Joe__: What kind of problems?
<Joe__> xserver wont start
<Joe__> i have nvidia card
<madberry> Joe__: did you install a proprietary drivers?
<Joe__> yes
<Joe__> it was all working until i updated today
<madberry> Joe__: I see you might have to convert back to the nv driver to fix the problem
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> fastboot slowed my boot down
<arand> bzr packaging fail... /goodnight
<DanaG> hmm, external drives don't often support SMART.
<mjbrooks> sheesh and people complain that linux is tough to install and cryptic at times.. yeah right. It's a snap compare to this poor client laptop that's brand new out of the box.
<mjbrooks> I'm seriously considering putting Kubuntu on it with KDE4.3 and telling them it's Windows 9
<Joe__> lol
<Joe__> they wont believe u
<Joe__> it will work too well
<mjbrooks> lol
<EruditeHermit> they'll come back and say, why can't I install applications
<EruditeHermit> but other than that, a foolproof plan
<mjbrooks> or maybe, call it Windows OSX!!
<EruditeHermit> X Windows!
<SwedeMike> I bought a new computer the other day with vista on it, took approx 5 hours and 8-10 reboots before it had a fully patched Vista on it. Installing linux on it from usb stick took less than 15 minutes :P
<EruditeHermit> it will be closer to truth
<mjbrooks> just throw AWN at the bottom
<mjbrooks> heh
<SwedeMike> and that was with vista being factory installed
<EruditeHermit> the factory sucks
<EruditeHermit> =p
<pwnguin> anyone else have a gray rectangle in the window decoration theme?
<pwnguin> i wonder if nouveau is responsible, or just a lack of 3d
<mjbrooks> I haven't played with themes much
<mjbrooks> but then again, I'm on KDE  not much themes are interesting yet
<mjbrooks> I did change from the default though... I hate those radio button window decorations
<Joe__> yea
<Joe__> i dont like the oxygen them
 * mjbrooks is using Bespin   kinda neat actually
<mjbrooks> time to see if libc6-2.10.1-0ubuntu12 and libc6-i686-2.10.1-0ubuntu12 made it to the repos yet
<mjbrooks> meh... what's the delay?
<Joe__> they dont want u to have it
<Joe__> :)
<EruditeHermit> takes them 6hours after building to sync
<EruditeHermit> or some time
<EruditeHermit> was 6hrs for something I wanted a while back
<mjbrooks> EruditeHermit, Queued 5 hours ago, finished 2 horus ago (took 2 hours, 55 minutes, 10.6 seconds)
<mjbrooks> you can downlead it manually, but I'd prefer to apt-get it
<EruditeHermit> yeah
<EruditeHermit> it takes them some hours to sync with the servers
 * mjbrooks jumps up and down anxiously
<EruditeHermit> in my experience, many hours
<mjbrooks> EruditeHermit, your killing me!!!
<EruditeHermit> just download and install it
<mjbrooks> lol
<EruditeHermit> its the same thing
<EruditeHermit> it was a kernel build I was waiting for
<EruditeHermit> its the same file
<mjbrooks> it won't much with future updates?
<mjbrooks> muck
<EruditeHermit> nope
<EruditeHermit> its the SAME file that gets sent to the mirrors
<EruditeHermit> they just can't sync after each build
<EruditeHermit> its inefficient
<EruditeHermit> so they sync at various points during the day
<EruditeHermit> every few hours
<EruditeHermit> mjbrooks^^
<EruditeHermit> but since its libc6, make sure you have the dependencies
<EruditeHermit> =p
<mjbrooks> EruditeHermit, hence my hesitation... I'd rather wait, as painful as it is =P
<DKcross> hey people
<DKcross> http://www.soygik.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/olivia_karmic2_super.png  :D funny  wallpaper, well i think :\
<DKcross>  i like it
<mjbrooks> cute
<eut> hello
<mjbrooks> bonjour!!
<eut> how can i get flash working?
<mjbrooks> on Karmic?
<eut> yes
<mjbrooks> ubuntu?
<mjbrooks> or one of the variants
<eut> xubuntu
<eut> firefox as well
<mjbrooks> I believe... sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<mjbrooks> It was so automagic this time around I honestly didn't even notice
<eut> i had more problems then usual this time :/
<mjbrooks> really? I'm sorry to hear that
<eut> openoffic problem, gcc4.4 + nvidia problem, flash, grub
<mjbrooks> ah... so you were bit by the recent glibc6 breaking nvidia issue recently?
<mjbrooks> er.. libc6 rather
<eut> i'm not entirely sure, but the gcc4.4 and cuda problem
<mjbrooks> don't mind me, I'm uber multi-tasking
<mjbrooks> sounds different... did you get past it or are you still having issues with it?
<eut> http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=99139
<eut> wrote a script that modifies the /usr/bin/gcc link to point to gcc-4.3 when i'm compiling stuff :P
<mjbrooks> nice
<mjbrooks> I haven't had to deal with cuda... at least knowingly
<eut> heh
<eut> i initially started using karmic because i wanted 64bit and the 9.04 64bit installer kept failing
<mjbrooks> oooh... double the fun... 64bit AND Alpha!!
<eut> when does karmic officially release?
<mjbrooks> End of October
<mjbrooks> 29th I believe
<eut> ah yes i see it now
<Artemis3> eut flash working? thats so simple
<eut> Artemis3, yes, got it working with restricted-extras
<eut> the package manager failed to install it when firefox prompted me to install flash
<Artemis3> you put the .so file in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Artemis3> done
<eut> wat .so file?
<eut> what*
<Artemis3> no no... restricted will put the 32bit one
<Artemis3> remove all that junk
<JanC> for flash on a 64-bit system, you should use the alpha plugin from Adobe (which Canonical is not allowed to distribute :( )
<Artemis3> ndiswrapper (now its called differently)
<JanC> Artemis3: ndiswrapper is for network drivers  ;)
<eut> Artemis3, well its working for me now
<JanC> eut: the 64-bit alpha version from Adobe is much more stable than the nsplugin-wrapper + 32-bit plugin that Adobe forces Canonical to distribute
<Artemis3> yes 64 bit flash from adobe page
<Artemis3> you have to hunt and destroy any other libflashplayer.so in your system :)
<eut> JanC, how can i get the 64-bit alpha from Adobe?
<eut> ugh... where were you both 30 minutes ago -_-
<JanC> eut: I was doing other things, sorry  ;)
<eut> can i just simply remove the restricted-extras?
<eut> or purge them
<JanC> purge them should work I suppose
<Artemis3> oh yes wrong wrapper :P
<Artemis3> nsplugin...
<Artemis3> i think it says mozilla in the name now
<Artemis3> thing to wrap 32bit plugins, i removed it.
<Artemis3> what i do for post install new systems, i mask ubuntu-restricted-extras to install, but before proceeding remove the nsplugin thingie
<Artemis3> mark
<JanC> anybody else having chrome errors with firefox 3.5 since they provided language packs for it?
<Artemis3> File is here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<eut> ok thanks, got it working
<Artemis3> oh they did? i downloaded a language pack on my own :)
<JanC> or is this only a dutch language pack problem?
<Artemis3> i didnt see my language pack at all so i went to mozilla's page and searched for one, and installed that
<Artemis3> marked as "experimental" and all, didnt see any problems
<JanC> it's in language-pack-<TLD>-base
<Artemis3> atm there is none for mine :)
<JanC> might be a good idea to try mozilla's language packs instead
<JanC> to see if the bug is Ubuntu-specific
<MindVirus> I have a list of bugs. 1) podsleuth doesn't recognize my iPod. 2) Pulseaudio crashes every 20 minutes with 100% CPU usage. 3) startupmanager depends on grub but should depend on grub || grub-pc.
<MindVirus> For #2 the only way to kill it is -9.
<JanC> MindVirus: you sure startupmanager works with grub2?
<MindVirus> JanC: almost.
<MindVirus> JanC: 99%.
<JanC> Artemis3: where did you download separate language packs for firefox?
<Artemis3> in the add ons page
<Artemis3> search "Dutch Language Pack"
<JanC> meh, isn't there  :-(
<Artemis3> that should do
<MindVirus> JanC: Is it possible to test?
<JanC> MindVirus: if you mean if it's possible to test if startupmanager is 100% compatible with grub2, then no idea
<Artemis3> now that i see, i cant seem to find one for dutch atm :(
<Q-FUNK> could it be that we have a broken gnome-settings-daemon in karmic?
<JanC> Q-FUNK: personally I have no issues, but didn't reboot since yesterday
<JanC> or re-login
<Q-FUNK> here, my left-handed mouse randoml becomes right-handed and left-handed again
<JanC> Q-FUNK: that sounds pretty weird  :P
<Q-FUNK> it's a typical issue when g-s-d is broken
<JanC> although I have seen some mouse-related issues myself where X randomly seems to think single clicks are double-clicks (I didn't report anything yet as I should reboot first though)
<sparr> When I leave my computer on overnight, the screen blanks.  When I come back in the morning, I can only get it to 'wake up' by powering the monitor off and back on, or by changing the screen resolution (such as by starting a game or changing to a virtual terminal).  After <1 second the screen blanks again.  The monitor does not power down, nor does it receive no signal.  Help?
<Q-FUNK> JanC: that too.  probably g-s-d as well
<JanC> sparr: I suggest you file a bug
<sparr> JanC: will if october gets much closer and i cant get anyone here to confirm it
<JanC> sparr: the earlier you file a bug the better
<sparr> I find that to rarely be the case
<JanC> sparr: remember that bugfixes need testing too
<sparr> yes, and bugs with no explanation or supporting reports don't get tested or fixed
<JanC> if you don't report, nobody can confirm them
<GobiTheGoblin> Hi there, can anyone help me on failing Nvidia installer? I Got this up and running, with uninstalling it, but now I pressume the log file is gone. But it is saying that there is A confliction with OpenGl driver, and it searching 2 files which one was like this: libnvidia-tls.so.1  from /usr/lib/tls but found them on /usr/lib. This happened late at the installation, in sanity check.
<GobiTheGoblin> I pressume there it installs them in wrong directory, or the uninstall was not complete or something... anyone care to take a shot?
<vallhalla81> hey there i just upgraded to the beta 9.10 but now when i boot after grub it loads then sits on a black screen some time around the splash
<vallhalla81> i have tryed recovery mode in grub and run dpkg and checked the disks but no solution has arived
<GobiTheGoblin> vallhalla81: What graphic card do u have?
<vallhalla81> any sugestions?
<vallhalla81> nvidia
<GobiTheGoblin> Yea... i messed my system with it too... but one guy yesterday (my time) solved with changing xorg.conf "driver" drom nvidia to nv
<vallhalla81>  GobiTheGoblin: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT
<GobiTheGoblin> failsafe is to "rename" xorg.conf totally, so it loads the basic version
<GobiTheGoblin> vallhalla81: try changing the xorg.conf
<GobiTheGoblin> vallhalla81: It might just do the trick
<vallhalla81> GobiTheGoblin: ok ty
<vigo> Is alpha 6 in the update/upgrade or is it a dist thing?
<vigo> Nevermind, I just read the MOTD thing, whoops
<vigo> If I put the Edbuntu in with the Karmic am I still on Karmic or how do I tell?
<JanC> <JanC> anybody else having chrome errors with firefox 3.5 since they provided language packs for it?
<JanC> ^^^ is going to be fixed  ;)
<obi1-46> y > !grub2
<obi1-46> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vigo> JanC: I still have FF3.0 and FF3.5 on here, I think.
<mac_v> anyone know how to identify the module , my bluetooth is using?
<vigo> mac_v: maybe here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012&highlight=radio
<vigo> That is alot of Audio stuff, but I think the Terminal line is in there for those dongles.
<mac_v> vigo: hmm... not about the headset , but i wanted to blacklist bluetooth from loading :)
<vigo> wait, maybe not, still looking....
<GobiTheGoblin> is it now default that gdm is running in init 3?
<mac_v> bluetooth is inhibiting my suspend and hibernate
<mac_v> lol , ,its just plain "bluetooth" ;)
<vigo> mac_v: Found this: http://fosswire.com/post/2008/10/better-bluetooth-audio/
<mac_v> vigo: thanks , :) , but unfortunately i dont use any bluetooth devices :(
<mac_v> i wanted to prevent it from loading
<eagles0513875> anyone have any documentation or compiling x from source
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: problems with nvidia?
<eagles0513875> ya GobiTheGoblin im duel booting on a macbook pro and karmic for some reason just doesnt like starting x for me at all
<eagles0513875> its a mac specific video card the 9400M
<eagles0513875> which in the log it didnt show as supported
<eagles0513875> what im not getting though GobiTheGoblin is that jaunty works just fine
<vigo> mac_v: Right, so I found that page, undo or look at back pages, is like reverse engineering or something, like do_not_load_XYZ in Ruby.
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: Well, I am my self battling with nvidia... and latest updates so really don't know about that..
<mac_v> vigo: ah... ok thanks :)
<vigo> or Ruby like.
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: humm im not much help as  i cant even get a clean install of karmic on a machine but i have one on a vm :( which wont help much
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: whats the issue you are having
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: After updates nvidia crashed.. so I uninstalled, now i cannot reinstall it comes with error:  http://pastebin.com/m2a5d148e
<eagles0513875> ouch
<eagles0513875> thing is i tried to install the 185 driver in the repos and that didnt even work what so ever i lost any video to the monitor with it
<eagles0513875> so im running the generic nv driver
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: yea :D well, i take this like a learning experience :D
<eagles0513875> ya
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, the nvidia problem... was it a black screen at boot?
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: ya afterbooting nothing would show up on the screen
<eagles0513875> with out the nvidia-glx-185 driver installed i would at least get to a tty console and can work via command line
<mjbrooks> that's a known bug that was introduced with an update to libc6 and libc6-i686
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: im on the 64bit version
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> i just thought of something
<mjbrooks> fix released https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Fix released]
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: If you rename xorg.conf you get the defaults...
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: there is a blank xorg.conf
<eagles0513875> or its non existent form what i have seen in my vm
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: Oh dear. well now its over my expertice
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: brought up something i didnt know
<eagles0513875> libc6 and the i686 32bit version
<eagles0513875> i wonder if i install the ia32libs if that would fix anything
<mjbrooks> I think it affects 64bit too
<eagles0513875> bah
<eagles0513875> has a bug been filed against this
<eagles0513875> and mjbrooks what bout the newer 185 driver
<mjbrooks> fix released, I was waiting on the repos to sync up
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, it's for the 185 driver
<MindVirus> I have a list of bugs. 1) podsleuth doesn't recognize my iPod. 2) Pulseaudio crashes every 20 minutes with 100% CPU usage. 3) startupmanager depends on grub but should depend on grub || grub-pc.
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: will you let me know when they do as i would like to give that a shot and see if it fixes my duel boot issue
<mjbrooks> the comment on 180 was in error
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<mjbrooks> oen sec  checking now
<mjbrooks> I know it was compiled... the repostory just hadn't synced up earlier and I got dostracted
<mjbrooks> distracted
 * mjbrooks too much single malt scotch to type  ;)
<eagles0513875> what time is it there mjbrooks
<mjbrooks> wow... is my ISP doggin tonight
<mjbrooks> 3:13a
<mjbrooks> you?
<eagles0513875> 1215pm here
<mjbrooks> I have to ask... where is that?
<JanC> 1215pm sounds like continental Europe
<JanC> or some parts of Africa...
<mjbrooks> apt-get update is taking forever... is there some major server load going on or is it just me?
<jpds> mjbrooks: Which mirror are you using?
<mjbrooks> us.archive.ubuntu.ocm
<mjbrooks> meh
<mjbrooks> figures... I say that and it start picking up a bit more
<jpds> mjbrooks: us.archive is in London, try picking a closer one from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<mjbrooks> is it?  whoops
<Haegin> why is the US archive in the UK? that makes no sense.
<mjbrooks> my thought exactly... thanks for the heads up though
<jpds> Haegin: Would you like to take the load of several gigabits of bandwidth a second?
<jpds> mjbrooks: Anyway, there seems to be a fair number of US mirrors you can pick from.
<Haegin> jpds: no, but I'm sure there are datacentres in the US that could
<jpds> Haegin: Well, I've myself have tried to ask them if they want to take the pressure, and the answer most give is they can't handle it.
<eagles0513875> JanC:  island of malta
<eagles0513875> and rest of central europe
<jpds> s/them/some datacenters companies/.
<Cyberkilla> Hello
<Cyberkilla> My last update (this morning) has made the computer unable to reach GDM
<Haegin> jpds: oh ok, I wonder if there would be performance increases in setting the mirror to the nearest location at install time.
<Cyberkilla> In fact, I don't think it manages to start X at all.
<JanC> eagles0513875: CE(S)T is used for most of continental Europe actually (including Belgium where I live)
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, yeah the bugfix is there in the repos now
<GobiTheGoblin> Cyberkilla: if Nvidia check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/429003
<TheInfinity> Cyberkilla: nvidia graphics? :
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Fix released]
<Cyberkilla> No xsplash either. I can get it to boot if I change my display driver to NV.
<Cyberkilla> Yes
<Cyberkilla> Thanks: )
<eagles0513875> im in the mediteranean sea on the island of malta JanC
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: thanks for the heads up :)
<eagles0513875> will try after lunch
<mjbrooks> Cyberkilla,  that's the one I was just talking about.. bigfix released and in the repos
<Cyberkilla> I did an update just a few minutes ago, but no luck. I'll check again now.
<JanC> eagles0513875: I know where Malta is, just wanted to point out that most of Western & Central Europe use the same timezone because that's easier for businesses  ;)
<eagles0513875> right
<Cyberkilla> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<eagles0513875> apologies
<JanC> no apologies needed  :-)
<mjbrooks> Cyberkilla, it's libc6-2.10.1-0ubuntu12 and libc6-i686-2.10.1-0ubuntu12 that you need
<JanC> we're actually up to almost 2 hours away from the "natural" time where I live because of that  ;)
<Cyberkilla> mjbrooks, I've had nothing but trouble with the recent nvidia drivers. I've actually been running 185.18.14, because anything more recent will give me artefacts and spontaneous system reboots.
<Cyberkilla> But, it was working until last night, when I updated and rebooted my computer.
<mjbrooks> Cyberkilla, interesting... well, this particular bug has to do with libc6 even though it showed itself with nvidia
<GobiTheGoblin> I got it working =) Finnally :D
<GobiTheGoblin> I downgraded those libs and then I reinstalled those nvidia drivers
<mjbrooks> GobiTheGoblin, you update to 0ubuntu12 or just followed my workaround on the bug page?
<GobiTheGoblin> mjbrooks: workaround.. after that the installation was succesfull
<Cyberkilla> mjbrooks: Any idea why it still doesn't work for me? My issue shows itself by repeatedly flickering my screen - almost as if it is constantly trying to change the resolution, failing, then trying again.
<mjbrooks> Cyberkilla, flickering is a different issue than the black screen bug
<Cyberkilla> Hmm, looks like I'll have to downgrade the packages too. I was hoping I could wait it out.
<mjbrooks> Cyberkilla, supposedly the 0ubuntu12 version of libc6 and libc6-i686 resolves it.... I'm about to find out ;)
<Cyberkilla> It's not so much flickering as, every few seconds, the screen does what it does when X starts normally (the resolution changes, so I get a little flicker/jump for an instant)
<mjbrooks> now that it's propogated to the repositories
<mjbrooks> if you have libc6-2.10.1-0ubuntu11 installed than that is probably your issue
<mjbrooks> s/than/then/
<Cyberkilla> I'll check, but the update manager insists that there are no updates available.
<mjbrooks> I forget what the apt command is to check the version installed
<mjbrooks> I've been spoiled by having apt-show-versions installed
<Cyberkilla> Yeh, I can't seem to memorise them either.
<Haegin> anyone know what caused bug 330824 and/or when the fix will arrive?
<Cyberkilla> oh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330824
<Cyberkilla> I have found libc-dev-bin, which is 2.10.1-0ubuntu11
<mjbrooks> just try doing an install of it... it will complain with the version
<Cyberkilla> still looking for the actual package
<Cyberkilla> okay
<GobiTheGoblin> now I have downgraded those libs, do I have to some way lock them so they wont be updated automatically?
<mjbrooks> sudo apt-get install libc6
<Cyberkilla> Yes, I've found it. It's the bad package
<mjbrooks> yes... pin them
<mjbrooks> Cyberkilla, your repository might just behind in the sync
<Cyberkilla> Ah! I didn't consider that. I do use an obscure one, because it's faster from my location.
<mjbrooks> 0ubunutu12 is compiled and being sent our
<Cyberkilla> I'll wait
<mjbrooks> out
<ZzIppo__> Acer Aspire One 531 / Eee 900 /AO D250 / manually partition the disk. partitioning menu, but any changes I make aren't actually applied.!?? "No root file system is defined" message ,, back 2 previos screen,, can"t install,, ,, Alpha 5 September 3rd is ok,!? daily live is fubar,,cant install!?  ,, why what!?
<mjbrooks> the good news is it's fixed  ;)
<Cyberkilla> : )
<Cyberkilla> Lovely, it's available. I've switched to the main UK server
<Cyberkilla> Thanks for the tip
<mjbrooks> NP
<GobiTheGoblin> btw. Is it common knowledge that at least in netbook-remix the partition part of installation is flawed?
<GobiTheGoblin> ...should I tell someone about it?
<Cyberkilla> Back in a minute, just rebooting to see if it fixed the issue.
<vistakiller> any serious problem with karmic?
<vistakiller> i am ready to upgrade my kubuntu
<GobiTheGoblin> vistakiller: Well, it is a dev version so there is...
<ZzIppo__> Alpha5 daily live even Aspire 5100 same 2,, 14 septemper,, UNR and regular Ubuntu daily live fubar,,  dloading 15 septemper,,   any change!?
<vistakiller> i know
<vistakiller> four years now i upgrade to alpha
<vistakiller> to do some bug reports
<vistakiller> but i ask because i am boring to fix serious problems :P
<GobiTheGoblin> vistakiller: :D I am just a n00b in this, Today my sport was to battle with nvidia =) luckly it was solved
<vistakiller> :)
<GobiTheGoblin> vistakiller; I don't know if this concerns you but installing it in dual boot may not work
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: you installed the nvidia-glx-185 driver ?
<GobiTheGoblin> vistakiller: Manual partition in installer do not work, at least with me
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: on the alternate cd it works for me
<eagles0513875> but then i have issues with boot camp picking up the partition since the only partition i can install grub2 to is the efi partition i have
<eagles0513875> :(
<vistakiller> i think grub 2 installed only to clean install
<vistakiller> is not upgrade
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: k, i'll take that one next if I get panicked :D
<eagles0513875> heheh
<eagles0513875> here goes nothing with my nvidia issue
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: lets see if mine gets resolved here as well
<mjbrooks> I swear... if comcast sees a torrent running, they are throttling the whole connection
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: you install the 185 driver
<mjbrooks> trying to
<eagles0513875> it installed for me
<eagles0513875> running updates atm
<mjbrooks> trying to intsll the libc6 that is
<GobiTheGoblin> the new libc6 works for me
<mjbrooks> stoo[id comcast
<mjbrooks> glad to hear
<mjbrooks> I'm glad my workaround helped so many while they waited for a fix too
<eagles0513875> well hopefully same for me
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: what work around was it and where were u yesterday when i was working on this lol
<mjbrooks> bwahahaha
<mjbrooks> it's listed in the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Fix released]
<Cyberkilla> Well, it worked, sort of.
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: :) didnt think anyonw else was having that issue to be honest
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, I was probably trying to workaround it ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<Cyberkilla> The new libc6 has stopped the problem.
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> good im happy at least
<eagles0513875> i can help the mozilla team properly instead of through a vm
<Cyberkilla> Unfortunately, the upgrading I did has installed the most recent NVidia driver
<Cyberkilla> Which gives me artifacts.
<eagles0513875> i installed the 185 version in the repos
<Cyberkilla> I'll have to downgrade back to 185.18.14 until they sort it out.
<mjbrooks> Cyberkilla, good plan
<eagles0513875> Cyberkilla: what version of 185 is in the repos
<Cyberkilla> 185.18.36, isn't it?
<eagles0513875> also i tried using nvidias drivers and someone told me since i did that that the community wouldnt be able to provide me wiht support
<GobiTheGoblin> Cyberkilla: I downgraded libc6 as the workaround suggested, then i reinstalled nvidia without problems
<Cyberkilla> I've tried the 190.x.x versions too, but no success. Artifacts, then crash.
<GobiTheGoblin> Cyberkilla: sh ./NVID... --uninstall ?
 * mjbrooks refills his scotch glass
<Cyberkilla> Hmm, I'm not sure what that command does, as I only install from the repository. I should try completely removing all traces, then installing again.
<zniavre> hello / bonjour
<Cyberkilla> But I'm not entirely sure how to achieve that.
<zniavre> i just updated libc6 , can i try to install nvidia driver now or it' still broken ?
<GobiTheGoblin> with apt-get remove --purge
<GobiTheGoblin> i believe
<GobiTheGoblin> zniavre: Here it ok
<GobiTheGoblin> it is
<Cyberkilla> Ah, I think I've already tried that. For some reason, none of the later drivers work.
<Cyberkilla> *for me, that is.
<zniavre> GobiTheGoblin,  ok i will try so
<zniavre> thank you
<GobiTheGoblin> Cyberkilla: sudo apt-get uninstall --purge nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings
<GobiTheGoblin> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings
<Cyberkilla> Thanks, I'll try that now.
<zniavre> you can try remove --purge nvidia*
<GobiTheGoblin> But I cannot say whether it works or not, as I use those NVidias onw installer
<Cyberkilla> zniavre, that always seemed to select other packages that were not entirely related.
<zniavre> let s reboot and see
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: did nothing for me
<eagles0513875> :(
<Cyberkilla> Wow, his wildcard worked this time.
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: darn
<eagles0513875> heheh wildcard for the win
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> i dunno y i have a hunch im gonna have to compile x from source with a newer version
<eagles0513875> :(
<zniavre_> GobiTheGoblin,  it works thank you again
<GobiTheGoblin> zniavre_: You are wellcome =)
<GobiTheGoblin> *learns to type
<Cyberkilla> zniavre, did you install the drivers again? I think my problem is that I'm on a Vaio. In Vista, NVidia would not allow me to install the stock drivers. Apparently, "Sony will provide you with custom drivers, to enable extra functionality"
<Cyberkilla> But it's just an 8400M GT
<zniavre_> Cyberkilla,  yes just installed again with ubuntu tools (i do not know the name in english sorry)
<zniavre_> im with fx550 173.14.20 legacy driver
<Cyberkilla> That's okay, thanks anyway
<Cyberkilla> Oh, 173..
<Cyberkilla> I don't think I can got that far back.
<GobiTheGoblin> Have anyone tried to install with Envy? I do not know if it's any good, but as a last resort... ...
<eagles0513875> i have a 9400M which doesnt seem to be supported in the version of x that comes with karmic
<Cyberkilla> No, in fact, it's the first I've heard of it.
<eagles0513875> !info envy
<ubottu> Package envy does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<eagles0513875> ohhhhh i like that
<Cyberkilla> Oh
<Cyberkilla> That's what my problem is (I neglected to reinstall nvidia-common). No wonder I can't get jockey to find any drivers now.
<GobiTheGoblin> working now?
<eagles0513875> sigh
<eagles0513875> not for me
<Cyberkilla> Well, the list of drivers is coming up; whether installing them is artifact free, I'll know in a few mintues.
<eagles0513875> im trying to remove the 185 driver and see if i can get anything with nv
<eagles0513875> ~")£%7
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: Weird thing that it is not working... 'cause if the xorg.conf is empty it "should" use the defaults
<eagles0513875> still nothing but with out the 185 driver i get to a tty console at least
<eagles0513875> well i look in the xorg log and in the list of video cards that are supported im not seeing my 9400M
<eagles0513875> and those cards are made for macs only
<Cyberkilla> Does jockey even bother to update xorg.conf? Whenever I used the damned thing, I always have to set the driver in the conf file manually.
<Cyberkilla> Okay, I'll be back in a moment. Thanks again for the help.
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: :( nothings working for me
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: Where are you now exactly? How far you go with boot etc?
<eagles0513875> it boots all the way cept x crashes yet again and takes me to tty1
<eagles0513875> iif i hit startx it says at one point fatal server error no screens found :(
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: And you use Nvidias own drivers or from repos?
<eagles0513875> right now the default nv module
<eagles0513875> what ever that is i dunno
<eagles0513875> if i have the 185 from the repos i cant even get to tty1
<eagles0513875> i have to go into runlevel1
<GobiTheGoblin> k. wanna try Nvidias own drivers?
<GobiTheGoblin> and installer
<eagles0513875> i could but wats the point at this time GobiTheGoblin if its throwing me an error saying no screens found O_O#
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ?
<GobiTheGoblin> do you have net ok?
<eagles0513875> ya im in runlevel 2 but in tty 1 console
<eagles0513875> i reinstalled
<GobiTheGoblin> and no go?
<eagles0513875> no go
<mac_v> weird... i get "/dev/sda6 is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting." and "fsck died with exit status 8" the sda6 is my /home
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: what im trying to figure out makes no sense to me cuz the version of x in jaunty works just fine
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: Go some safe dir and wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/185.18.36/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.36-pkg1.run
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> man thats a long link
<eagles0513875> does that driver support the 9400m
<GobiTheGoblin> it doesn't say.. but what you got to lose
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: i need the 64bit version btw
<GobiTheGoblin> oh
<GobiTheGoblin> a sec
<eagles0513875> thanks bud
<GobiTheGoblin> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/185.18.36/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.36-pkg2.run
<cyberkilla> Back
<cyberkilla> Damn, it didn't work. I'm still getting artifacts with that driver.
<eagles0513875> i got no x cyberkilla so consider urself lucky m8
<cyberkilla> Doesn't NV work for you?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> nv drops me down to a tty1 console
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: btw have you updated sources and downloaded all recent updates?
<eagles0513875> ya will update again after this
<eagles0513875> before installling the driver
<cyberkilla> Nobody else seems to be reporting the issue I'm having with artefacts in the latest drivers. I've even checked the nvidia forums.
<GobiTheGoblin> Have you included pre-released  and unsupported updates?
<cyberkilla> It makes me think it's a problem specific to my computer, but I haven't done anything out of the ordinary.
<GobiTheGoblin> I think that resent fix is in them
<eagles0513875> well im using my local repos
<eagles0513875> so not sure if they have been synced with the main ones
<GobiTheGoblin> that is how I got the new libc6 working without downgrades
<GobiTheGoblin> a sec
<eagles0513875> what version is ur libc6 if i saw correctly mine was upgraded to 2.10
<eagles0513875> im all upgraded
<GobiTheGoblin> yep, and the first one that came was buggy
<GobiTheGoblin> later came fix to that
<GobiTheGoblin> 2-4h ago or something
<eagles0513875> blarg will wait
<eagles0513875> how long do syncs take to porpegate to all mirrors and all that
<Ian_Corne> depends on the mirror
<Ian_Corne> we have a mirror that syncs every day
<Ian_Corne> some sync every 6 hourse i guess
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: U know how to edit sources.list?
<GobiTheGoblin> comment out those backports and pre-releases
<eagles0513875> been a while
<GobiTheGoblin> /etc/apt/sources.list
<eagles0513875> hold on let me see if i get any where with the driver from nvidia
<eagles0513875> have the splash screen
<eagles0513875> YAY
<GobiTheGoblin> but it not good if libc6 is the old version
<eagles0513875> its working
<eagles0513875> haha
<GobiTheGoblin> og
<eagles0513875> woohoo
<GobiTheGoblin> oh
<GobiTheGoblin> :D
<eagles0513875> the nvidia driver in the repos is borked
<GobiTheGoblin> everything is go?
<eagles0513875> ya im logging into the desktop as we speak
<eagles0513875> im tempted now to take a risk on something
<GobiTheGoblin> gr8 :D
<cyberkilla> Are you using NV now?
<eagles0513875> no cyberkilla the driver from nvidia
<cyberkilla> Hmm, I might have to try that. Whatever is in the repository is faulty for me.
<GobiTheGoblin> i'll go to have some lunch, bb for a while ?=
<GobiTheGoblin> =)
<cyberkilla> : )
<GobiTheGoblin> pizza with beer, yummy and unhealthy :P
<GobiTheGoblin> cyberkilla: Did you try with nvids own installer?
<cyberkilla> Not yet
<cyberkilla> Will it require a reinstall every time the kernel updates?
<eagles0513875> cyberkilla: repo driver fault for me as well
<eagles0513875> cyberkilla: it shouldnt i dont think
<cyberkilla> How do I remove if if I change my mind?
<eagles0513875> good question
<GobiTheGoblin> sh ./NVI.... --uninstall
<cyberkilla> Okay, so I need to keep the installer file.
<GobiTheGoblin> yep
<cyberkilla> Fair enough: ) I'll try it now.
<GobiTheGoblin> backup everything as usual
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin:  what cyberkilla said regarding updates to the kernel
<eagles0513875> do you have to reinstall
<GobiTheGoblin> I am not sure
<cyberkilla> The ubuntu package uses DKIM to do it automatically, I think.
<eagles0513875> hahah thats great feverything is crashing on me all of a sudden
<eagles0513875> jockey-kde crashed twice as well as cupsd
<cyberkilla> But I'm not sure what the installer will do, especially with regards to hibernation/suspending
<cyberkilla> I think I might be a coward and stick with 185.18.14 for now
<GobiTheGoblin> cyberkilla: with me it is working
<GobiTheGoblin> tough.. i have new kernel too
<eagles0513875> what version of the kernel GobiTheGoblin
<eagles0513875> im on the last one thats out for karmic
<GobiTheGoblin> a sec
<eagles0513875> im on 2.6.31-10-generic
<GobiTheGoblin> 2.6.31.hmmm uname returns just a custom
<GobiTheGoblin> a sec
<floating1> 14:57:12 < LutherICE> max sux tbh, well well =)
<floating1> oops
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: try uname -a
<eagles0513875> that should give u more details
<GobiTheGoblin> well this is a dead end, but i got the source from repos
<GobiTheGoblin> so ...
<GobiTheGoblin> what is the newest in there yesterday
<eagles0513875> most likelt 2.6.31-10-generic
<GobiTheGoblin> it is same series 2.6.31 i know that
<GobiTheGoblin> well I rebuilded it last nite
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin:  might wanna have u walk me through how to do it
<GobiTheGoblin> 2.6.31-custom # SMP it says
<GobiTheGoblin> uname -a that is
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: gotcha
<GobiTheGoblin> Now I am getting to think that I rebuilded that last kernel... so I didn't do anything else but waisted my time...
<cyberkilla> :O
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: dont say taht
<eagles0513875> im sure you removed alot of precompiled hardware stuff that u dont need
<eagles0513875> for instance i would like to take out teh compiled amd and ati stuff
<GobiTheGoblin> Well, it gives that option tough
<cyberkilla> Thing is, if he's running Karmic, isn't there a new version every few days? Doesn't that mean you'll need to recompile again and again?
<eagles0513875> well i know for release we will be on 2.6.32 usually the odd numbered kernels are dev kernels
<GobiTheGoblin> well if you want to use sources.. yes. and with my laptop (karmic) It takes a whiiiiiiiiiiiiiile
<eagles0513875> humm
<cyberkilla> There's something else I've been wondering...
<GobiTheGoblin> +1h
<eagles0513875> ouchie
<cyberkilla> In the repositories, there are source packages, and binary packages...
 * eagles0513875 needs to learn how to package things
<cyberkilla> What are the source packages for? Are those compiled on the fly, specifically for your system?
<eagles0513875> cyberkilla: think of them like this the binary packages are like setup.exe in windows and source allow you to tailor the software to the hardware you have
<cyberkilla> Instead of just downloading a precompiled generic package? I never understood that.
<Dr_Willis>  Not on the fly
<Dr_Willis> if you want the source - you can get the source via them
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> and source you compile them for the specific hardware you have
<cyberkilla> I see, so I can't just click a button in synaptic and expect it to grab the source and "install" it as normal, but compile first.
<cyberkilla> I suppose that's a bit much to ask. I just wondered, because emerge does something like that, doesn't it?
<eagles0513875> cyberkilla: command line its sudo apt-get source koffice for example
<eagles0513875> that will pull the source package for koffice from the repos
<eagles0513875> cyberkilla: it wont install it as normal
<eagles0513875> you go through the steps urself
<eagles0513875> yourself
<cyberkilla> I see
<eagles0513875> so ./configure or cmake then make then make install
<cyberkilla> Okay, that makes sense.
<eagles0513875> basically if you have issues with a program that is currently in the repos you can get its source and compile the save version urself
<eagles0513875> *yourself
<cyberkilla> Okay, restarting X
<cyberkilla> back in a moment
<arvind_khadri> hi, lib32asound-plugins is reported to be broken by aptitude, unable to install flash
<eagles0513875> arvind_khadri: use ubuntu-restricted-extras to install all the restricted formats from audio to flash to java
<mac_v> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<arvind_khadri> eagles0513875, they both are the same flash, i had updated earlier today and then aptitude did some conflict resolution..
<eagles0513875> strange let me see if i have the same issues on kubuntu give me a sec
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: I think this is it... http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/linux-source
<eagles0513875> arvind_khadri: seems to be downloading just ifne here on kubuntu gonna be a lil while till it finishes
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: ??
<eagles0513875> whats that
<GobiTheGoblin> the kernel i rebuilded
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> :)
<Cyberkilla> Well, the old drivers are still working, so I have 3D acceleration for now.
<GobiTheGoblin> Cyberkilla: So something is working :-)
<eagles0513875> hehe glad i got mine working
<eagles0513875> i was ready to dump linux duel boot all together on my map
<eagles0513875> but now its fine :)
<Cyberkilla> Empty victory though, as every single update nags me to install the latest drivers. Since they don't work, I have no viable upgrade path, when it comes to my video card.
<eagles0513875> Cyberkilla: you try the latest from nvidia site
<Cyberkilla> I have Vista, hidden at the front of the disk in a tiny partition. I'm hoping I won't have to use it again.
<eagles0513875> bleh
<eagles0513875> i couldnt tarnish my macbook pro with duelbooting with windows
<eagles0513875> this desktop with vista is enough
<Cyberkilla> eagles0513875, I would, but it looks like I need to reinstall every time the kernel updates. Probably not economical when I'm running an Alpha.
<eagles0513875> i dont think you do
<Cyberkilla> No? Well, I'll look into it later, and see if it's worth trying. I usually end up with ACPI problems when I use the stock driver, but I promise I'll try at some point:)
<GobiTheGoblin> I'll have to go to work. bb all and cya =)
<vigo> 2 days until A6?
<Cyberkilla> : )
<Cyberkilla> looks like it
<vigo> Sweet, now I can see that Karmic Logo  on boot, looks neato
<Cyberkilla> You can? The one without the messed up vertical throbber?
<Dr_Willis> id be happy if my sound stopped 'popping'
<Cyberkilla> I get that too
<Cyberkilla> I know the solution too, I believe
<Dr_Willis> 'throbber' ... heh heh heh..
<Cyberkilla> They have added another line into the alsa config
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Cyberkilla> It puts the card to sleep
<Dr_Willis> Thats what it sounds like.. card initilizing or somthing..
<Cyberkilla> I'm not certain, but that is what I heard on the forum, and I checked it myself.
 * Dr_Willis dident even know you COULD put sound cards to sleep.
<Cyberkilla> Funny thing is, I don't get it as often in Compiz. It happens much more frequently in Metacity
<Cyberkilla> Me neither. It's not fun how they keep adding random lines to my config files! How dare they.:P
<vigo> Can I use UbOne to run a site?
<edgy> Hi, In my systemsettings, I have an icon called "Other" whereas on another pc it's called Network Manager I think, which one is true and  how can I reset it?
<arvind_khadri> eagles0513875, its fixed now...
<Cyberkilla> Hmm
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Cyberkilla> Vigo, I don't think it's meant to work like that.
<Cyberkilla> Hello:)
<vigo> Thank You Cyberkilla.
<Cyberkilla> I rebooted after someone mentioned the new xsplash was released. I'm not seeing it.
<arand> Cyberkilla: nah, not yet.
<arand> Cyberkilla: there is a slightly better version if you add https://launchpad.net/~xsplash-team/+archive/ppa and downgrade...
<vigo> Cyberkilla: Was just a quick blink before the normal, is like a tilted Ubuntu sketch but all Karmic and neato looking.
<Cyberkilla> Thanks, I tried that yesterday, but there was nothing to upgrade. Then, I read that whilst it was more recent, it was chronologically an older package than the one in the main repository.
<Cyberkilla> I'll try the downgrade: ) I'm interested to see what they are *actually* planning to do, because it looks a bit shabby at the moment. I'm sure that is to be expected, however.
<sarmisak> hi all
<Cyberkilla> hello
<sarmisak> I have a major problem with my bluetooth mouse, I cannot open bt preferences and also when my system starts it asks for granting the bt mouse
<sarmisak> even I check 'always allow' it keeps on asking
<sarmisak> its a m$ 5000 bt notebook mouse
<arand> Cyberkilla: And there are some very nice mockups, e.g: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grc7hNSgtag&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1
<arand> Although I'm not sure the'll manage to get it that smooth, but one can always hope... (karmic+1(+1(+1))?)
<Dr_Willis> karmic ^2
<duffydack> any way to replace the new sound prefs with something more like jaunty yet? or are we stuck with it
<Dr_Willis> i dident even notice any new sound prefs
<arand> duffydack: you can always run the alsa mixer from terminal
<duffydack> arand, not going into it all again but thats not a solution
<duffydack> nevermind
<arand> But I still haven't found where to edit the specific sounds, atm it seems to be all or nothing, with no config...
<Dr_Willis> thats more user friendly :)
 * duffydack thinks about trying kubuntu ...
<arand> hmm, not yet for me, but i guess when gnome3 gets into ubuntu I'll get on kde for a couple of releases, so things can settle down...
<Cyberkilla> The mockups are beautiful. They are relatively simple too.
<Cyberkilla> Anybody seen Haiku? Their boot screen is good. A nice, native res logo with 5 icons underneath.
<Cyberkilla> The icons fill with colour/light up as the OS boots
<Cyberkilla> It's very clean, efficient and it lets you know roughly what it's doing.
<Cyberkilla> The worry with Ubuntu is that xsplash will be the same for before AND after login.
<Cyberkilla> This makes it seem a bit weird to me. I wonder if it's possible for them to make the xsplash screen after login slightly different, as a visual cue that it's doing something different.
<Cyberkilla> Also, since they are starting X early, the "splash" parameter in GRUB is not useful at all. It still loads xsplash, so the console remains hidden.
<vigo> I love BeOS, still have an original on my little old AMS Tech
<Cyberkilla> wow
<Cyberkilla> I'm keeping an eye on Haiku. From what I've heard, the task scheduling system in BeOS was/is revolutionary.
<Cyberkilla> And the fact that it doesn't have QT, GTK, GNOME/KDE, ALSA, JACK, X11 and the myriad of other things which provide the same functionality, it looks very appealing to me - and efficient.
<Cyberkilla> I'm a sucker for those old interfaces too. I have been searching for a professional-looking "Windows XP Classic" theme for Ubuntu for a while now. It is the pinnacle for productivity, because it isn't ugly, but it isn't beautiful either.
<Cyberkilla> I did find a windows 2000 theme, but that one is too old. It has all of those nasty bevels that Windows 98 had.
<GobiTheGoblin> offtopic: Have you guys heard about this: http://www.psc.edu/networking/projects/hpn-ssh/
<Cyberkilla> I'm going to be ostracized for saying that, aren't I?: )
<Cyberkilla> *fast* ssh? Never heard of it, but I want it:) I know it's encrypted, but I'm lucky if I get 20KB/s on my 8Mb/s connection to a dedicated server with no other users. I've obviously set something wrong:P
<arand> Cyberkilla: nah, xp set to classic, is definitely a brilliant theme.
 * duffydack gives Cyberkilla an ostrick
<Cyberkilla> : )
<duffydack> ostrich*
<GobiTheGoblin> it got me interested too :D
<GobiTheGoblin> Cyberkilla: Did u got the 3d working?
<Cyberkilla> Yes, I did. I'm afraid that I resorted to using the 185.18.14 drivers, but I'm satisfied for now:)
<Cyberkilla> Thanks again for the help, btw.
<GobiTheGoblin> Cyberkilla: np =)
<GobiTheGoblin> omg.. first time ever, I tried my IR to my laptop and ... it ... is working out of the box... omg.
<GobiTheGoblin> I haven't even tried this on windows... threw it to drawer when I bought this :P
<eagles0513875> lofl
<Cyberkilla> Wow
<GobiTheGoblin> shutdown my laptop by mistake thinking well this isn't gonna work :P
<eagles0513875> anyone know of an ubuntu channel that works with video drivers as well as xorg stuff for the ubuntu line
<eagles0513875> lol GobiTheGoblin
<GobiTheGoblin> can't say i do..
<ripps> Is gnome-cards gone from the repos? What am I suppose to do without freecell?
<Cyberkilla> :O
<Cyberkilla> Work?:D
<Cyberkilla> hehe
<Cyberkilla> I uninstalled them a while ago, to stop distractions:P
<Cyberkilla> I have read in the forum that some of those packages were missing. gnometris, I think.
<Cyberkilla> I don't think anyone responded though.
<ripps> This isn't a work machine, and I needs ma cards!
<GobiTheGoblin> there were some others games removed..  but I didn't care about them so much
<albert23> ripps: install aisleriot and you get more then only freecell
<Cyberkilla> "Every gnome-game has its own package now."
<hary> Epiphany 2.26.1 shows bullshit: http://meinbingen.de/picpool/temp/sep09-no-view-meinBingen.de.png ...whats the point?
<Cyberkilla> That's what they are saying in the forum.
<ripps> Oh... I see, they've all been bundled into one app
<Pici> !language | hary
<ubottu> hary: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<elops> a mount keeps being added to my mtab file, any idea why this might be? i may have added something somewhere a while back that did this, but i cant remember where... it is not in fstab --  http://pastebin.com/d27473af
<hary> Pici :  pref. charset 8859-1 / lang: de-de, de
<Pici> hary: I mean the cursing.
<elops> noone was able to help me
<elops> even in #ubuntu-development
<hary> ubottu: family friendly?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * duffydack likes kubuntus "kmix" a lot more than ubuntus new method
<Cyberkilla> Epiphany is really buggy, it seems.
<elops> Pici: may you?
<Cyberkilla> They are geared to gecko, but recently ported over to webkit
<Cyberkilla> The Webkit isn't a final release yet, afaik.
<Cyberkilla> There is an epiphany channel on the gnome server, isn't there?
<hary> I'm not cursing -- I dont get you
<elops> a mount keeps being added to my mtab file, any idea why this might be? i may have added something somewhere a while back that did this, but i cant remember where... it is not in fstab --  http://pastebin.com/d27473af
<hary> what about the topic: no view in Epiphany ?
<IdleOne> hary: the BS word you used is considered cursing
<hary> google.com or dict.leo.org ... same error
<IdleOne> pretend there are 5 year olds here who can hear what your saying
<hary> ahhh ...okay
<IdleOne> thank you :)
<GobiTheGoblin> elops, what is the drives name that you don't want to mount?
<hary> topic: no view in Epiphany http://meinbingen.de/picpool/temp/sep09-no-view-meinBingen.de.png
<GobiTheGoblin> elops, are you using other mounting progs, pysdm etc.?
<hary> Epiphany 2.26.1
<hary> Epiphany 2.26.1 shows wron: http://meinbingen.de/picpool/temp/sep09-no-view-meinBingen.de.png ...whats the point?
<hary> Epiphany 2.26.1 shows wrong: http://meinbingen.de/picpool/temp/sep09-no-view-meinBingen.de.png ... any idea?
<GobiTheGoblin> hary, if I am not wrong it, 2.26.1 uses firefox 2 engine... ?
<arvind_khadri> !patience | hary
<ubottu> hary: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<GobiTheGoblin> hary, I think that is some kind of font problem
<hary> GobiTheGoblin : have a hint?
<GobiTheGoblin> hary, wait a sec and i try to look up
<hary> GobiTheGoblin : thnks a lot 4 help
<GobiTheGoblin> hary, is there in Epighany any options regarding script usage?
<hary> GobiTheGoblin: I  set in font/colors the following feature  "off": "allow pages to use own fonts" or so
<hary> can read now, again
<GobiTheGoblin> hary, so solved?
<hary> for me at this point: yes
<hary> another quest aboutTTF's :
<hary> former ubuntu's I place my files in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<hary> after this I have my fonts ... not so in Karmic ... isthis changed?
<Dr_Willis> im lazy and put mine in .fonts  but im just a single user on this system.
<GobiTheGoblin> there seems to be a fonts dir in /etc/fonts
<GobiTheGoblin> cant say really yes or no to that
<Dr_Willis> i wouldent think they would to in /etc/
<GobiTheGoblin> there is too /usr/share/fonts
<Dr_Willis> check one of the truetype font packages and see where it puts them
<Dr_Willis> or try 'locate .ttf'   perhaps?
<GobiTheGoblin> and /usr/local/share/fonts
<wastrel> i upgraded yesterday and it broke my koala
<GobiTheGoblin> wastrel, let me guess: nvidia?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. 8800gtsxxx working here.
<wastrel> yeah!  :]
<Dr_Willis> I need tog et a new video card some day
<GobiTheGoblin> wastrel, there was a problem in libc6
<wastrel> yeah i read the bug
<GobiTheGoblin> wastrel, updated again?
<wastrel> no i changed to vesa in xorg.conf
<wastrel> i'll update when i get home tonight
<GobiTheGoblin> update again it might just do it
<wastrel> was interestting, after i switched to vesa nautilus was crashing
<GobiTheGoblin> but do not (at least first) try to uninstall those drivers
<wastrel> well switching to vesa fixed it so i'm running fine
<wastrel> just without compiz.
<wastrel> yeah i'll try updating tonight
<judgen> Hmm still problems with nvidia.
<GobiTheGoblin> have you guys heard anything about that bluetooth? Fixes... etc?
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: you think i should try upgrade from grub one to 1
<eagles0513875> one to 2
<GobiTheGoblin> ty, i'll give a shot =)
<eagles0513875> well when doing a clean install of karmic i ran into issues with boot camp for some reason not seeing my karmic partition
<eagles0513875> as well as grub2 only wanting to be installed in the efi partition and nowhere else
<wastrel> bluetooth i need to remember to blacklist that module
<eagles0513875> if i try anywhere else i get an error saying it cant be installed here blah balh blah
<wastrel> i should just turn it off in bios, no reason to have that chip sucking power
<eagles0513875> wastrel: why not write a script that you run and it blacklists it for u
<wastrel> well it's a one-time fix, so a script wouldn't really save any work
<eagles0513875> well wastrel it could also benefit others though
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: what you think bout my other issue with grub 2 and boot camp
<GobiTheGoblin> Don't really have opinion just looking into that.
<eagles0513875> thanks :) will brb need to get a bottle of h2O
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875, and now I have to run downstairs to play working man game.. .:P
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> ill give it a shot
<eagles0513875> if worse comes to worse i know how to fix the video issue
<eagles0513875> random question all is there smc support in karmic
<BluesKaj> smc ?
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875, my grup version is 1.97~beta3
<GobiTheGoblin> grub
<knittl> hi, is it save to upgrade initscripts?
<knittl> because it tries to remove *a lot* of other packages
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: your not on mac hardware are u by any chance duel booting on a macbook pro
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875, no sry
<eagles0513875> thats what im worried about
<eagles0513875> screw it ill give it a shot
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875, look this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing
<eagles0513875> this makes utterly no f** sense
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875, not working i assume..
<eagles0513875> it is
<eagles0513875> but then again i havent fully removed grub 1
<eagles0513875> i need to run update-from-grub-legacy but i have no idea where to do it from
<vistakiller> i just upgrade to kubuntu 9.10
<vistakiller> all the programmes works fine
<vistakiller> the only problem is that i dont have sound in flash player
<vistakiller> any idea?
<sunshinepants> which flash plugin are you using
<vistakiller> the official
<GobiTheGoblin> how did you install it?
<vistakiller> i have upgrade from kubuntu 9.04
<vistakiller> i think is upgrade and flash player
<vistakiller> first i have some problem with the sound and in other programmes
<vistakiller> i have done something strange to work the sound
<vistakiller> i go to system settings and i put first pulseaudio to sound
<vistakiller> and after i put the sound card again
<vistakiller> i have sound now in all the programmes expect flash
<GobiTheGoblin> I don't have lot of time right now, but check this out: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/09/how-to-install-flash-player-10032-right.html
<vistakiller> ok thanks
<vistakiller> and asoundconf is not work anymore
<[31d1]> random question I came across trying to debug my kind of hosed system: is there _supposed_ to be an 's' at the bottom of /lib/init/upstart-job
<vistakiller> they have remove it
<[31d1]> line 46 is just 's'
<Usambara> hello
<zniavre> damned i crashed again
<vistakiller> is better to remove pulseaudio?
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: what was the link to that nvidia bug you linked me earlier
<AlanBell> just had a karmic update and restart
<AlanBell> no network manager running now
<Usambara> AlanBell: sudo dhclient eth0 will help you
<AlanBell> it does indeed
<AlanBell> has it been reported already?
<Dark-Star> what's the best way of getting WLAN to work with (x)ubuntu-9.10? my card is detected as wlan0 but it seems I need to configure it manually somehow? the nm-applet is not really working for me...
<[31d1]> i did an upgrade and restart, and booting hangs on samba trying to start. and 'initscripts and upstart' are being held back, which sounds suspiciously why that sort of thing would happen :)
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875, No that was for the grub and macbook pro compatibility
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: im talking bout that nvidia bug u linked in launchpad
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875, u need it?
<eagles0513875> im trying to justify the means of using the driver from the nvidia website and why it should be in karmic
<GobiTheGoblin> http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/09/how-to-install-flash-player-10032-right.html
<GobiTheGoblin> sry
<GobiTheGoblin> not that
<GobiTheGoblin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Fix released]
<GobiTheGoblin> i think it was that
<eagles0513875> thats it GobiTheGoblin thanks
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875, np =)
<wastrel> my space bar on my keyboard isn't working well :[
<GobiTheGoblin> wastrel, use suck-o-matic 2000 to clean it ;)
<GobiTheGoblin> wastrel, sry. bad joke
<eagles0513875> hahah fail GobiTheGoblin
<wastrel> i need to pop the keycap off and clean the crud out from under it yeah
<Mike1> why does smb:// not work in my Ubuntu Karmic? :-(
<wastrel> do you have samba installed
<Mike1> good question
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: today you are my saviour :)
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875, ty :D
<GobiTheGoblin> Mike1, samba isn't installed at least on my laptop
<GobiTheGoblin> Mike1, ...by default I mean
<Mike1> yes, just installing stuff
<GobiTheGoblin> Mike1, I just installed it too, it works in here
<Mike1> installed samba or Ubuntu?
<GobiTheGoblin> samba
<Mike1> comes on my bug-list :-)
<GobiTheGoblin> I don't think its preinstalled in other distros too..
<Mike1> yes, but the nautilus error message is meaningless
<Mike1> it even recommends an other viewer xD
<GobiTheGoblin> k, that =) yea it would be nice to give headsup
<Mike1> „Failed to retrive share list“ when i try smb:/// (or „Network“ in „Places“) and select my workgroup there
<GobiTheGoblin> Mike1, Here it went ok.. smb:///
<wastrel> smbclient -W DOMAIN -L server-name
<GobiTheGoblin> found printers and shares (two groups)
<Mike1> wastrel: works
<Mike1> but not with smb://mikespc or smb://192.168.0.15
<Mike1> in nautilus
<wastrel> well i don't know hwo the gnome stuff works :]
<Mike1> interessting
<Mike1> now it works oO
<Mike1> strang
<Mike1> e
<wastrel> k-rad
<GobiTheGoblin> :D
<henrik__> there seems to be some breakage in karmic today, with people being unable to get into X. Are there any temporary fixes around?
<wastrel> bug 429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429003
<henrik__> hm, I suppose my mirror hasn't received the fix yet
<wastrel> nvidia driver prob.  changing xorg to use nv instead may fix
<wastrel> i used vesa
<henrik__> changing to nv didn't fix it for me
<[31d1]> bug 430125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430125 in upstart "Karmic Latest - upstart kept back - missing mountall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430125
<wastrel> try vesa that got my x working.
<[31d1]> is happening to me
<henrik__> I think my update held back upstart too
<[31d1]> i dunno if that's what's doing it - but I don't even get as far as X trying to start
<henrik__> me neither, but if I go into a terminal and start it manually, it freezes
<[31d1]> ah
<henrik__> using nvidia, with nv I get slightly further, but X terminates after loading the desktop, not much helpful in the log.
<eagles0513875> henrik__:
<eagles0513875> was doing that for me too bud
<henrik__> mmh, and this recovery mode is just giving me one terminal, and not letting me use screen :/
<[31d1]> i haven't tried that, vt1 is hung at 'starting samba daemons' ... i'm just rolling around in another terminal hoping to find something
<eagles0513875> henrik__: wget the latest nvidia driver from the nvidia website
<eagles0513875> i had that issue and after installing that driver it worked
<eagles0513875> its a weird fix i know
<henrik__> it must be something other than video drivers, as it crashes with vesa too
<knittl> hi, i need help with upgrading
<knittl> i'm already on karmic
<eagles0513875> henrik__: try the latest version of the nvidia drivers
<eagles0513875> knittl: whats wrong
<knittl> i have two packages held back (initscripts and upstart)
<eagles0513875> knittl: run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to update them
<knittl> ok, great
<eagles0513875> henrik__: for some reason with nv driver it was showing nothing but a tty and not picking up my monitor but after installing hte nv driver its picking it up now
<knittl> The following packages will be REMOVED: rsyslog ubuntu-minimal
<knittl> The following packages have been kept back: initscripts upstart
<knittl> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<knittl> is this safe?
<eagles0513875> not sure to be honest
<henrik__> there is some breakage at the moment, initscripts and upstart can't be updated
<[31d1]> that's better than what I get when i try to do aptitude full-upgrade
<MindVirus> I don't know why but I am updating just so I can break my system.
<knittl> henrik__: yep, something is wrong there. that is why i came here to ask
<[31d1]> i got the same problem. but it wants to do http://ix.io/hD , which is definitely bad news
<henrik__> knittl: your system is probably broken as ours now, so if you're in X, you might not get back if you restart
<MindVirus> [31d1]: No that's safe. You can do that. :P
<xcdfgkjhgcv> FFS my system is fucked.
<knittl> henrik__: oh, great :D
<BluesKaj> well, archive.ubuntu is unreachable when i try to update yet I can chat
<[31d1]> lol
<knittl> [31d1]: yeah, i got that too today. but after another a-g update i can't install either (initsc. or upstart)
<durt> ya, syslog is broken for me now, as is gdm/X, some networking (pppoe) has to be started by hand.
<knittl> but that's the fun of alpha's :D
<[31d1]> yeah
<MindVirus> henrik__: when will it be unbroken?
<henrik__> these kind of breakages are unusual though
<knittl> where's my fork?
<MindVirus> henrik__: is it safe to upgrade without dist-upgrade?
<henrik__> MindVirus: I wish I knew..
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm on irssi, ...my X works ok, but the keyboard and mouse aren't working at all
<durt> MindVirus, when the devs fix it.
<[31d1]> i'm just relieved that other people have the  same problem
<MindVirus> durt: Any ideas when this will be? 24 hours?
<durt> no
<henrik__> BluesKaj: ah, that's similar to what happened to me. I restarted after my keyboard froze
<xcdfgkjhgcv> FFS major ext4 problems and now this!
<[31d1]> my only fear is i get broken and no one else does :)
<knittl> ah there. yummi
<MindVirus> [31d1]: I know exactly what you mean.
<MindVirus> That should be channel topic.
<knittl> so, how long should i wait before attempting an upgrade method?
<BluesKaj> I think the last updates broke a lot of ppl's setups
<durt> newtopic: yes, we're all broken too.
<[31d1]> heh
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Change "may break your system" to "will break your system"
<henrik__> has anybody come any closer to what causes the problem? maybe reverting some package will do
<MindVirus> A few hours till fixes.
<MindVirus> Says cjwatson in #ubuntu-devel.
<[31d1]> sweet
<knittl> awesome :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I'm going to hold back from installing new versions of Ubuntu until the actual release next time.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I hope iwconfig doesn't be a pain and lets me connect to my WLAN
<BluesKaj> henrik I think HAL is in the mix somewhere and the kernel modules are to blame for this mess I think. I received alot of kernel problem messages
<henrik__> a few hours is a looooong time :)
<MindVirus> henrik__: better than 3 years.
<[31d1]> i'm not the brightest bulb in the bunch, but running prereleases teaches me tons
<durt> xcdfgkjhgcv, ya, but who's gonna test the alphas for _your_ specific setup.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> [31d1]: Like to stay away?
<henrik__> did anybody ask the devels for temporary solutions?
<MindVirus> [31d1]: or hate every programmer ever?
<BluesKaj> never had this happen with other alphas ...only when I screwed something up personally
<MindVirus> (Not that I do. It's just a valuable lesson.)
<cjwatson> henrik__: to which problem? (I ask because I just joined but I'm dealing with a problem I suspect people here may care about)
<MindVirus> cjwatson: same thing I asked about.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cjwatson: A Karmic update has just fucked all of our PCs.
<SKB> what's responsible for automount? :|
<MindVirus> The ubuntu-minimal issue.
<[31d1]> mostly about how to debug things better and learn more about how things work :)
<henrik__> cjwatson: I'm not sure where the problem is
<MindVirus> [31d1]: report your first bug yet?
<[31d1]> yeah, i did!
<BluesKaj> cjwatson:  it seems most of us have serious problems right now , devices not working
<cjwatson> xcdfgkjhgcv: while Karmic is certainly broken, let me be clear that you must *always* review the list of packages to be removed when upgrading through development releases
<MindVirus> [31d1]: I'm proud. :)
<cjwatson> if you don't, your computer(s) will break
<[31d1]> it was eventually a dupe, but it was a good one
<MindVirus> Awww.
<MindVirus> You haven't posted your first non-dupe yet?
<cjwatson> the core problem at the moment is that builds happened out of intended order and we've ended up in a situation where we can't build a package that upstart pre-depends on (mountall) in order to get things back in order
<cjwatson> one of our sysadmins is setting things up so that we can build it semi-manually, and then we need to promote mountall to main, and then things should get back into shape
<[31d1]> cjwatson: would that be the cause of booting hanging well before X even starts?
<cjwatson> [31d1]: very likely
<henrik__> cjwatson: how does that cause the problems though? old upstart is incompatible with some changes?
<[31d1]> cool
<cjwatson> henrik__: we've just landed a whole suite of changes to completely reorganise the boot process
<cjwatson> they were intended to land pretty much in one lump
<cjwatson> unfortunately, they didn't quite
<henrik__> cjwatson: thanks for the information
<dto> total Karmic breakage. 1. todays kernel and/or network-manager updates broke networking. could not get ANY network devices to show up besides loopback. 2. decided to wipe clean and install from alpha 5 dvd, bizarrely FSCK fails on first post-installation bootup, then system dies at login on subsequent boots and is completely unusable. 3. installed jaunty again, but it refuses to upgrade to karmic (error during calculation of upgrade)
<MindVirus> cjwatson: You are an awesome developer who talks to his users. Thank you.
<dto> i'm about ready to give up on karmic
 * [31d1] agrees with MindVirus 
<henrik__> this is the first time karmic has broken on me, so I'm pretty happy with it
<cjwatson> dto: fsck failure: probably bug 427822, fix for ext4 will land for alpha 6, fix for ext3 sometime later
<MindVirus> In general, developers are a shy bunch that only talk amongst themselves.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427822 in linux "fsck says last write time in future" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427822
<MindVirus> The only way to talk to a dev is to file a bug report.
<cjwatson> MindVirus: time :-/
<MindVirus> cjwatson: eh?
<cjwatson> dto: the upgrade problems are (we hope) being sorted
<BluesKaj> yeah, except for the network management being so flaky now..even wicd isn't doing wifi so well
<dto> cjwatson: ok :) thank you
<cjwatson> MindVirus: if you aren't at least somewhat reclusive, you never have time to actually write any code :-/
<[31d1]> oh yeah, i forgot i had to go back to the last kernel to get a network connection - but that might just be me being dumb
<MindVirus> cjwatson: I know what you mean. It is understandable. I am a dev too (but not as hardcore as you). Furthermore, I'm not complaining.
<MindVirus> cjwatson: well, I am.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> FFS I'm struggling to get a wireless connection using iwconfig
<[31d1]> oh, i couldnt do that either, so i just stuck an ethernet
<cjwatson> ah, good, 427822 has an ext3 patch as well now
<MindVirus> cjwatson: just that I went into #ubuntu-devel with a bug and repeated it 20 times over an hour and nobody responded once.
<cjwatson> repetition actually often turns people off replying
<xcdfgkjhgcv> [31d1]: That's not an option for my desktop
<[31d1]> :(
<cjwatson> and it depends a lot on the time of day, too
<henrik__> MindVirus: that's a bit excessive repeating though
<nOStahl> gah the updates got me finally!
<nOStahl> i cant start x heh
<henrik__> nOStahl: welcome to the club
<nOStahl> i got an intel chipset video
<nOStahl> i think 810 is the module
<MindVirus> henrik__, cjwatson: The general rule on IRC is to repeat after a few minutes if nobody responds.
<nOStahl> its loaded 915 though since the update
<[31d1]> MindVirus: I'm still for the most part trying to get past the hump of telling whether i've found a bug or if i'm just doing something dumb
<cjwatson> MindVirus: I'd recommend against that on #ubuntu-devel
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: FFS
<MindVirus> cjwatson: Understood.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: We're in the same boat, old chum.
<MindVirus> [31d1]: don't be shy. Ask in #ubuntu+1.
<MindVirus> If nobody responds, file a bug.
<nOStahl> whats the way to revert?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: My main concern is that I can't get an internet connection using iwconfig
<MindVirus> The worst that'll happen is you'll make some chump in his basement laugh a little.
<[31d1]> yeah, i think i'll be pulling up a chair in here
<[31d1]> for that reason
<BluesKaj> just ran an update , a kernel got removed, hope it was the broken one :)
<MindVirus> [31d1]: eventually you'll learn what a bug is and isn't.
<henrik__> I just upgraded to a first floor apartment, no more basement for me :-D
<MindVirus> henrik__: We're all very proud.
<nOStahl> xcdfgkjhgcv whats the other command for dhcp besides dhcpcd
<MindVirus> [31d1]: Have you noticed: is it your fault or not most of the time?
<[31d1]> dhclient
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: I don't know.
<BluesKaj> bbl . I hope...
<nOStahl> ty
<nOStahl> k xcdfg   just type sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<nOStahl> sudo iwconfig ra0 essid "your essid here"
<[31d1]> MindVirus: maybe 2/3rds of the time it seems like it's actually a bug i guess
<nOStahl> then sudo dhclient ra0
<nOStahl> and then it will work
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: I'm not using my Eee PC right now.
<nOStahl> ah
<MindVirus> [31d1]: Then definitely don't be shy to file a report.
<JamesB192> I trashed the contents of /etc/grub.d on my Kubuntu laptop (Karmic using GRUB2) how do I replace the files that were there?
<DKcross> i cant install upstart!
<[31d1]> the current thing i'm wondering is a bug or not is that I get little audio blips all the time. it looks like they decided to blacklist pcspkr, which is great, but then replaced it with something else, and i don't want any sort of beep
<DKcross> i dont have server X
<DKcross> when i dist upgrade my karmic koala
<DKcross> i think this is Bug
<[31d1]> and it seems like i get a little audio 'click' whenever i would normally get a pcspkr beep
<DKcross> and is crytical
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: I've got iwconfig all configured but it's saying "Access Point: Not-Associated"
<vigo> Is Firehol the security thing?
<TheInfinity> DKcross: nvidia graphics?
<nOStahl> so how can i revert changes from a previous update
<durt> DKcross, none of us do, you need to wait for the devs to fix things
<bodly> JamesB192: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc ?
<DKcross> yes i know
<[31d1]> DKcross: yeah things are broken
<TheInfinity> nOStahl: you cant
<[31d1]> and they are working on it and aware
<DKcross> TheInfinity:  is nvidia
<DKcross> i'm in irssi now!
<TheInfinity> DKcross: then your victim of a well known bug :)
<DKcross> lol
<nOStahl> its saying 2 packages not upgraded after i run sudo aptitude safe-upgrade        initscripts and upstart
<MindVirus> nOStahl: that wasn't a good idea.
<TheInfinity> just wait and keep up to date
<DKcross> yes nOStahl  the same!
<henrik__> so how often are you guys checking apt-get update? ;)
<MindVirus> nOStahl, DKcross: WAIT a few hours and update again.
<MindVirus> Do NOT dist-upgrade.
<MindVirus> henrik__: I just checked it.
<nOStahl> k
<Usambara> hello
<DKcross> MindVirus:  do you have this bug?
<cjwatson> JamesB192: apt-get --reinstall -o DPkg::options::=--force-confdef install grub-pc
<vigo> All groovy here hendrik_.
<MindVirus> DKcross: everyone does.
<cjwatson> JamesB192: sorry, that's wrong
<cjwatson> JamesB192: apt-get --reinstall -o DPkg::options::=--force-confmiss install grub-pc
<[31d1]> lol
<DKcross> MindVirus:  ok
<DKcross> how i can change chanel in irssi
<DKcross> i have two channels
<[31d1]> esc-number
<DKcross> but i dont move
<vigo> Is UFW out and Firehol in?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: I'm authenticated now but no internet is working.
<nOStahl> ping www.google.com
<nOStahl> then hit ctrl c to cancel
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: ping: unknown host www.google.co.uk
<[31d1]> cjwatson: is that supposed to be a temporary fix for this upstart stuff?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: I'm not a complete Linux novice.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: I just have a card which isn't very good at establishing a stable connection.
<cjwatson> [31d1]: no, JamesB192 had an independent problem
<[31d1]> ah, ok
<cjwatson> [31d1]: I don't have a temporary fix because I'm working solidly on actually fixing it
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: iwconfig does report "Security mode:open" for some reason.
<MindVirus> The temporary fix is not to update.
<[31d1]> ok, wasn't sure if you were copy/pasting from another channel, or talking to someone in here
<cjwatson> MindVirus: indeed
<vigo> Mine did also, some GUI thing said No Security
<JamesB192> I suffered from an outbreak of massive user stupidity syndrome
<nOStahl> so whats upstart
<[31d1]> http://upstart.ubuntu.com iirc
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: Ah, I had to manually run dhclient.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: I would have thought iwconfig would sort that out for me.
<nOStahl> nope
<JamesB192> nOStahl: sysvinit replacement it start all the processes on your computer.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: I think it used to.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: I don't remember ever having to manually run dhclient before.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cjwatson nOStahl: Anyway, I'm going to go out and dick around with a laser pointer whilst I wait for the fix.
<nOStahl> lol
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: Do you miss me over there in #eeepc?
<JamesB192> cjwatson: Thanky
<JamesB192> cjwatson: Thank you that was it.
<nOStahl> i go in there once in a while still
<vigo> Who or what is CouchDB?
<[31d1]> hmm, i just remembered about dvtm, and this is a perfect time for it, but it seems broken
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! A quick question: I see that karmic is in Alpha stage but the release is scheduled for Oct 29. Isn't that a short time to go to beta and RC and final?
<cjwatson> apt-cache show couchdb
<vigo> Thank you.
<cjwatson> K_Dallas: it's the same as we've pretty much always done in the past
<cjwatson> we find it works out ok
<K_Dallas> cjwatson, excellent. I was curious as how fast it works, thank you
<aboSamoor> grub menu says 1.96 while the package installed is 1.97beta3 anything wrong ?
<K_Dallas> and to make sure that alpha5 is still alpha and I shouldn't touch it
<cjwatson> aboSamoor: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc, and make sure you tell it to actually install grub to some devices
<cjwatson> and that those devices are the right ones
<[31d1]> it's certainly an alpha, K_Dallas, at least today. some things are currently pretty broken :)
<nOStahl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/0.1.3/+build/1244254
<aboSamoor> cjwatson: how can I know the right devices from the current grub configuration
<nOStahl> mountall package built for karmic it says
<nOStahl> appears its waiting to be included in repo's and then it'll build?
<nOStahl> acording to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/430125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430125 in upstart "Karmic Latest - upstart kept back - missing mountall" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> aboSamoor: you'll have to work that out for yourself, I'm afraid
<K_Dallas> <[31d1]> thank you for reassuring me. I think it was more like wishfull thinking ;) The actual reason is that all the latest releases, fedora-ubuntu-debian-opensuse, that I have checked, they do not work with my touchpad as the older version of ubuntu worked flawlessly. I hoped maybe the testing branch had solved the issue
<cjwatson> aboSamoor: I'm due to try to make the question a bit clearer at some point
<dk> hello people
<cjwatson> nOStahl: yes, it will still take a while though
<dk> I'm here :D
<dk> Well i dont have server X
<dk> :D
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Why does Rhythmbox only detect 2/3 of my music collection from my external ext4 HDD?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> FFS Samba isn't working so my printer isn't networked to my Eee PC.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I'll have to plug it in manually.
<nOStahl> i might be up and running... one moment checking
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: Really? How?
<nOStahl> i can see desktop
<nOStahl> icons and all then it kills back to cli
<nOStahl> few min going to test further
<cjwatson> mountall publishing. dinnertime
<cjwatson> it may still be a while
<[31d1]> yay!
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cjwatson: What does mountall do?
<[31d1]> lets you update upstart
<nOStahl> its what lets you mount filessystems
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: Do you miss me over there in #eeepc?
<DsXack> please help, i can't run banshee... http://paste.ubuntu.com/271603/
<cbmuser> hey, I dist-upgraded my karmic installation today, the initscript got replaced with an upstart script and now gdm doesn't start anymore
<nOStahl> cbmuser really? thats weird... :P
<cbmuser> when try to start gdm manually with "start gdm" it prints out a PID for gdm but nothing else happens
<cbmuser> nOStahl: is that known?
<[31d1]> how come none of you guys seem to use aptitude
<cbmuser> I do
<cbmuser> how would that keep you from breaking your system?
<nOStahl> depends on if im feeling frisky or not
<cbmuser> I only know of apt-listbugs that would prevent that
<vigo> I use aptitude for update/upgrade
<Hillshum> Is it too late to get new packages in? I read the linked schedule but am more confused
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Is upstart a brand new thing for Ubuntu or something?
<[31d1]> oh i guess dist-upgrade is aliased to full-upgrade
<[31d1]> or something
<[31d1]> s/aliased to/the same as/
<cbmuser> nOStahl: do you know what might have broken gdm+upstart?
<nOStahl> they are working on the fix cbmuser
<cbmuser> ok, thanks
<cbmuser> I am working with the livecd now
<GobiTheGoblin> cbmuser, nvidia?
<cbmuser> no, ATI
<DsXack> me can't run gdm with nvidia too
<cbmuser> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<cbmuser> it doesn't seem to be an issue with X, is it?
<nOStahl> hrmm im just getting the cursor now
<mapet> has mountall been uploaded now?
<GobiTheGoblin> cbmuser, there were a problem with libc6 yesterday and early today... if was later fixed. don't know if it relates to you, because mainly nvidia users reported it...
<GobiTheGoblin> cbmuser, that libc6 came with updates
<cbmuser> hmm
<cbmuser> at what log should I take a look at?
 * Hillshum had trouble getting gdm to load with ati
<GobiTheGoblin> try updating repos and installing new ones if you can
<GobiTheGoblin> cbmuser, this was the problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Fix released]
<GobiTheGoblin> cbmuser, if it is any help
<sparr> php is causing apache to randomly segfault, anyone else experiencing this issue?
<nOStahl> sparr sudo apt-get remove php5-hosin or whatever its called
<nOStahl> google that
<sparr> google the term that you aren't sure how to spell?  :)
<nOStahl> yep
<sparr> well, google doesn't like "hosin", and packages.ubuntu.com says there is no php5-h*
<cbmuser> GobiTheGoblin: I wanted to dist-upgrade now, but upstart is broken atm
<cbmuser> The following packages have unmet dependencies: upstart: PreDepends: mountall but it is not installable
<nOStahl> look in /etc/php5/conf.d
<jwhitley> Hi all.  upstart 0.6.3-2 is BROKEN.  It pre-depends on "mountall", which does not exist.
<cbmuser> E: Broken packages
<cbmuser> hehe
<cbmuser> it starting to get amusing ;)
<sparr> aha
<sparr> suhosin
<fakbill> hi. is there something deeply wrong with the current udev in karmic?
<nOStahl> just cut that file and put it somewhere safe
<nOStahl> restart apache and its fixed
<[31d1]> apparenlty mountall is being published and should show up in apt very soon
<tormod> fakbill: such as?
<cbmuser> does ubuntu have some sort of incoming like debian?
<GobiTheGoblin> cbmuser, oh.. well that goes over my expertise. Can't really say other than try to repair the packages with apt if its any good
<xcdfgkjhgcv> [31d1]: I fucking hate it when my system completely breaks like this.
<fakbill> such as it does not boot
<Pici> xcdfgkjhgcv: Please mind your language here.
<fakbill> or it does boot in recovery mode
<fakbill> but not much
<xcdfgkjhgcv> fakbill: It boots just fine.
<nOStahl> how do i use a live cd to upgrade my installed system
<[31d1]> I only hate it when i'm not running a sytem that explicitly warns you it might break at any time
<tormod> nOStahl: chroot
<nOStahl> k
<xcdfgkjhgcv> nOStahl: I think you add it as a software repository and then apt-get and apt-get dist-upgrade or something like that?
<jwhitley> actually, my system barely boots.  sys bell screams 1/2 the time and augers in.  on backup sys now, as karmic box unusable.
<GobiTheGoblin> well guys... It IS a dev version... it is practically matter of time when things broke down, I take these as a learning tutorials :P
<sparr> what is "FFE"?
<Pici> Feature Freeze Exception
<Pici> !ffe
<ubottu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<xcdfgkjhgcv> GobiTheGoblin: Jaunty wouldn't work with my Wi-Fi
<tormod> I am calling in from Jaunty here :) but that is because I was running the "boot" PPA, I thought
<cbmuser> mountall can be fetched here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/0.1.3/+build/1244254/+files/mountall_0.1.3_i386.deb
<GobiTheGoblin> xcdfgkjhgcv: What is your wifi?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> GobiTheGoblin: Netgear WMA311 or something like that
<GobiTheGoblin> xcdfgkjhgcv, can't find anything with that..
<GobiTheGoblin> xcdfgkjhgcv, USB?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> GobiTheGoblin: PCI
<GobiTheGoblin> xcdfgkjhgcv, lspci  and try to find that chip in there
<xcdfgkjhgcv> GobiTheGoblin: Why?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> GobiTheGoblin: I think I found out that it was a problem with the 2.6.28 kernel
<GobiTheGoblin> xcdfgkjhgcv, well I had heat problems with same kernel -> reason why I took karmic
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I want 10.04 LTS
<GobiTheGoblin> xcdfgkjhgcv, You could try to update your kernel?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> But without shitty Pulseaudio.
<Pici> !language | xcdfgkjhgcv
<ubottu> xcdfgkjhgcv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> GobiTheGoblin: Upgrading to Karmic just seemed easier.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I wanted updated packages too.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Like Transmission.
<GobiTheGoblin> ..and now wifi isnt working?
<duffydack> xcdfgkjhgcv, ive ben to the future and got a copy and its still got the crap sound "mixerless" thing,.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> GobiTheGoblin: It's working fine.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> !language duffydack
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GobiTheGoblin> xcdfgkjhgcv, Ok. now i missed something... so whats wrong?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> GobiTheGoblin: Nothing.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> GobiTheGoblin: Except that my whole fucking system is fucked.
<DKcross1> well   i need server x, but i will wait
<DKcross1> :)
<duffydack> !language | xcdfgkjhgcv
<ubottu> xcdfgkjhgcv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> DKcross1: I'm going to go out and dick around with a laser pointer whilst I wait.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> !language | duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DKcross1> :o
<henrik__> cbmuser: is there any amd64 version?
<duffydack> yo dit that once already...
<duffydack> did*
<xcdfgkjhgcv> duffydack: I didn't do it right.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> BBL
<taneli> udev seems to be completely hosed
<taneli> (or whoever populates /dev)
<maxb> Hrm, karmic seems pretty broken right now
<maxb> It had been doing so well, too
<maxb> Ironic that it all goes kablooey just as we freeze for alpha 6
<cbmuser> henrik__: yes
<cbmuser> just go to the ppa page
<vigo> Am I reading this wrong or something...: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/firehol
<klaxian> anyone else not able to boot into karmic after recent updates today?
<nOStahl> whats the hotkey to stop usplash and see the udev running
<DKcross1> klaxian: me too:D
<klaxian> first, it can't mount /dev/pts and /dev/shm and then it hangs on winbind
<taneli> is the inability to load firmwares related to udev?
<DKcross1> nOStahl: alt1
<fakbill> same here
<wastrel> is this the upstart thing
<klaxian> killing winbind manually lets it get to the login screen but then it freezes
<klaxian> ah ok so i'm not the only one
<klaxian> i didn't see a bug for it
<fakbill> klaxian: I have the same issue here
<klaxian> alrighty :)  do we have a workaround?  or just wait for new packages?
<fakbill> klaxian: look at /etc/init.d/udev
<fakbill> is the file ok?
<cbmuser> but initscripts is broken as well
<klaxian> i will when the fsck is done.  my mount time keeps getting off and then i have to do an fsck
<fakbill> the boot sequence is for sure broken
<fakbill> depply
<fakbill> deeply
<fakbill> no clue what went wrong
<vigo> Did you use safe-upgrade?
<taneli> could it be a driver requesting firmware, which is then not found
<fakbill> vigo: yes
<fakbill> safe-upgrade
<vigo> hrmm
<fakbill> 1h ago
<klaxian> could be.  my wireless light doesn't turn on now
<cbmuser>   initscripts: Breaks: rsyslog (< 4.2.0-2ubuntu3~boot1) but 4.2.0-2ubuntu2 is installed.
<cbmuser>                Breaks: udev (< 146-2~boot6) but 146-1 is installed.
<vigo> Ok, Thank you, I will not do it again today...
<fakbill> what does it means?
<jwhitley> right, thanks for the mountall build links.  back up and running.
<klaxian> whats the link to the new mountall package?
<vigo> Is it a QT4 or python thing?
<klaxian> i wasn't here for that and i think that's what i need also
<fakbill> vigo: is there a way to unscrew it? (it is no pb for me to download a package and install it )
<jwhitley> find your platform's build here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/0.1.3/+build/1244254
<cbmuser> klaxian:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/0.1.3/
<klaxian> thank you
<henrik__> so with mountall and updated upstart it works again?
<jwhitley> yes.  booted, most bizarreness gone.  I had to manually run "sudo NetworkManager".
<maxb> Hmm, I can boot, it's just X that is unhappy
<fakbill> so what is the procedure?
<jwhitley> "sudo restart network-manager" emits the cryptic "restart: Unknown instance: " and nothing more.
<fakbill> maxb: yes. same pb here
<kosinus> Oh wow, lots of happy faces here. :)
<[31d1]> mountall is in apt now
 * kosinus charges head first
<henrik__> well, installing mountall didn't make it any better for me
<jwhitley> what's up with the new "initscripts" package?  shows as greyed in update-manager, gives major warnings via apt-get.
<jwhitley> henrik__: you also need to install upstart after mountall.
<jwhitley> sudo apt-get install upstart
 * agl is regretting updating Karmic this morning - everything linked against glib stopped working.
<jwhitley> then reboot
<kosinus> looks like it still wants a newer hostname and rsyslog for initscripts?
<klaxian> yah mountall and upstart let my system boot normally, but no networking
<gnata> re
<henrik__> jwhitley: I did, but it didn't fix the breakage
<jwhitley> klaxian: "sudo NetworkManager"  there's still lossage.
<henrik__> jwhitley: or there is additional breakage
<jwhitley> NetworkManager isn't being started properly on boot.
<klaxian> jwhitley: ah thats what i was looking for
<klaxian> and we're back :)
<klaxian> thanks
<jwhitley> henrik: right, thanks for clarification.  my sys is dodgy as well.
<gnata> what should I try to recover a bit this poor karmic?
<gnata> new version of usev?
<gnata> udev
<kosinus> I can start network manager just peachy via upstart with "sudo start network-manager"
<klaxian> thanks guys.  i'm sure they will fix this more permanently soon
<klaxian> :)
<jwhitley> kosinus: right, good point.  I confirmed.  restart doesn't work, however, gives cryptic error.
<[31d1]> woo X
<vigo> Bunch of fixes here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/karmic-alpha-5
<gnata> ok. I'm going to look at that
<jwhitley> gnata: read recent irclogs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/09/15/%23ubuntu+1.html
<kosinus> jwhitley: Yeah, I noticed that, but could that just be because nothing's running yet? The error looks like it's trying to stop first, but doesn't find a running instance.
<jwhitley> kosinus: possibly.  I'm new to upstart usage; typical init.d script policy is that restart should not fail if the service isn't running.
<[31d1]> new kernel only has one virtual terminal
<kosinus> jwhitley: heh, it is rather surprising. I actually looked in init.d first and saw NetworkManager renamed to network-manager. I only found out about 'start' because it gives a helpful message when you start it the 'old way'. :)
<gnata>                  network-manager. I only found out about 'start' because
<gnata> oups
<gnata> I'm trying to figure out what I should update
<superdump> hello
<superdump> i'm running xubuntu karmic and i just ran some updates which seem to have caused some issues
<henrik__> hm, so does anybody have X back after the brokenness?
<superdump> hal doesn't start properly i don't think so X doesn't start properly
<superdump> and i don't have any ptys
<superdump> i'm not too sure what else is wrong, but i think udev was amongst the updates and i'm kind of suspecting that
<kosinus> henrik__: I got X up by booting into the older -9 kernel. But it hung completely in GDM.
<superdump> if i can provide any information, let me know
<gnata> superdump: the boot sequence is broken in a quite bad way
<kosinus> Fun times for all. :)
<superdump> gnata: is it known what is wrong?
<gnata> some broken dependancies
<superdump> (it seems dbus is not running either)
<superdump> ok
<gnata> but I don't know how to recover
<superdump> maybe this is a stupid question but - any kind of eta on a fix?
<jwhitley> udev died because it depends on upstart, but upstart got hosed due to a missing (new) package pre-depends (mountall).  mountall has landed now.  try apt-get install mountall; apt-get install upstart
<[31d1]> fix for upstart is out, and working
<gnata> I hope it is only a matter of donwloading some .deb
<jwhitley> fix is now in apt; no need for a .deb now.
<gnata> jwhitley: ok let's try
 * superdump tries too
<jwhitley> (colleague here just confirmed mountall in apt)
<[31d1]> initscripts is still messed up though
<[31d1]> which i guess explains networkmangler/dbus stuff
<gnata> not sure I have a network...let see.
<lupine_85> ooh, still getting fun brokens?
<lupine_85> not seen that in an alpha5 for a while
<superdump> as there is no #xubuntu+1, i'm also wondering if the boot splash for xubuntu is going to be made to match those for ubuntu and kubuntu (the ones with the thin line) as they look _much_ better
<superdump> gnata: i managed to get network up just by running sudo NetworkManager
<[31d1]> gnata: seems you have to manually start network manager
<gnata> well I going to download the .deb
<superdump> indeed it picked up the mountall dep
<superdump> back in a minute then i guess
<kosinus> wow, launchpad seems to work really well in links :)
<Blinkiz> Hi there. Am testing Ubuntu karmic server. Am having problem getting the network to work. It does not seems like karmic is reading /etc/network/interface. Has something changed with karmic?
<Blinkiz> I can't reload the network (/etc/init.d/networking restart). It complains about missing statefile something...
<schmidtm> hi since todays update the keyboard and touchpad of my t61 thinnkpad do not work anymore
<Blinkiz> I can check the error more carefully if that helps?
<Heikki123> Hello
<Heikki123> Anyone had luck on using usb headset with skype when playing music from the internal pci soundcard?
<Heikki123> in skype there is a list to choose the device, but there is only "pulseaudio"
<durt> ya folks, lotsa breakage yesterday/today... this channel been pretty busy for the last few hours.
<madmike77_eee> latest update & upgrade: after boot black-screen, no tty.
<durt> Blinkiz, I get /etc/network/interfaces parsed on boot for wired nics but not ppp0. There are breakage issues with upstart.
<Blinkiz> durt, Yeah, "initscripts" and "upstart" was not installed according to apt-get on my karmic server. I installed the server today, with todays iso
<Blinkiz> durt, Can this be the reason why my network does not work? Missing config files?
<durt> Blinkiz, according to the devs it's being worked on... I assume the network issue is related, but I haven't a clue how to prove it.
<madmike77_eee> i see it
<Blinkiz> durt, thanks.
<Blinkiz> durt, Know any launchpad bug report I can follow on this issue maybe?
<durt> not yet.
<DKcross> well.. any know more about bug with upstart?
<gnata> yesss. start udev manually,install mountall and it does boot again
<maxb> It really is quite impressively broken :-/
<gnata> maxb: yes. the worst one I have seen so far since alpha1
<Cynthia> Is it possible that the update from Alpha5 to current packages freezes the GNOME login screen?
<kosinus> Cynthia: I've seen that. (but don't ask me why ;)
<madmike77_eee> How does one enter into the grub2 menu? ESC doesn't seem to work...
<kosinus> madmike77_eee: I think you hold shift during boot
<Cynthia> kosinus: Ah, I see. Thanks. :) Another thing I noticed is that the update couldn't be calculated, I had to use apt-get instead of the Update Manager.
<[31d1]> ok MindVirus i just filed a bug :)
<madmike77_eee> kosinus: nope, doens't work
<Cynthia> Is this a normal archive fubar during alphas? This is my first test of alphas, I normally use release vers.
<[31d1]> i have high hopes it's not a dupe
<kosinus> Cynthia: you've got bad timing. Today's has seen some unusually stormy weather. :)
<madmike77_eee> How does one enter into grub2-menu?
<tormod> Cynthia: this is the worst I have been hit by I think
<maxb> Cynthia: The alphas are usually fine, but *this* is what we mean when we say "Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system"
<kosinus> madmike77_eee: well, you could try playing with the timeout settings in /etc/default/grub and update-grub afterwards.
<Cynthia> maxb: I fully understand that, and was wondering if others were hit by the gnome login screen freeze
<gnata> ok.everthing back to normal. **thanks**
<kosinus> Cynthia: lots of people don't even have X or network. :)
<Cynthia> kosinus: lol, oh dear
<madmike77_eee> kosinus: we didn't change anything with the timeout... running with a default grub-setup here
<arand> madmike77_eee: If you want the boot menu just hold down shift on boot, I think, or esc, which I think it's going to be in the future....
<[31d1]> timeout on mine says 10 ... but it doesnt seem to wait at all
<kosinus> madmike77_eee: I know, but that's one of the things you can try to get to grub's menu. Grub 1 used to have a countdown during boot, but they've eliminated that.
<gnata> i just hope the fs it ok...let's hqve q llok
<cjwatson> no, shift is the intended behaviour
<cjwatson> esc is old
<BenCal> Hi all, I'm using Ubuntu Karmic. Following a system update and trying to boot with kernel 2.6.31-10 I receive this error and it stops: pci_enable_pcie_error_reporting failed - Can somebody give me advice?
<kosinus> yeah, I could've sworn shift worked just a minute ago for me, but I guess the timing is tricky
<cjwatson> anyway this is all dependent on whether you have other operating systems installed, and on configuration
<cjwatson> hopefully, for karmic final, we'll have a way to detect whether the last boot failed and if so automatically show the grub menu
<madmike77_eee> shift worked
<cjwatson> that's actually fairly straightforward, I'm just talking with various people about the right design
<kosinus> that would be swell. :)
 * kosinus is quite enjoying a KMS powered console with irssi, for a change. :D
<Cynthia> kosinus: agreed, 56 lines (for resolution 1440x900) is much better than just 25 :)
<BluesKaj> no kernels are in the grub menu after the last update..guess the desktop install is dead
<madmike77_eee> ok i got a terminal, and i got inet so wait for updates thx
<torgnyj> if I boot in rescue mode and drop to a prompt it's workin
<torgnyj> err, stupid copy paste... disgard the above...
<torgnyj> hey! Just did an update/upgrade on my 9.10 install and now my mouse and keyboard doesn't work at the kdm login. Something that has happend to someone else?
<Cynthia> torgnyj: me too in GNOME
<BluesKaj> you guys are lucky , no such animal in my zoo today ..kernels are all stripped
<torgnyj> Cynthia: nice to hear I'm not alone =)
<Cynthia> I wasn't alone when I joined either :D
<madmike77_eee> @torgny: that was my first ploblem, no i cant boot without boot parameter so keep attetion
<madmike77_eee> ;)
<torgnyj> hehe
<Cynthia> I'm reinstalling Alpha5 right now, to check why this happens
<BluesKaj> i guess the devs are scrambling at canonical right now ...wt* did we do ???   :)
<torgnyj> :)
<BenCal> @torgnyj, yes -  I think I've got a similar problem - booting hangs with pci_enable_pcie_error_reporting failed
<madmike77_eee> this is a bad day in the history of karmic
<Cynthia> just saw a typo in the slideshow... "keeps you compatible your friends" in the OpenOffice slide
<cbmuser> I installed mountall now and upgraded upstart, but the machine hangs after when loading the init scripts
<torgnyj> BenCal: hmm I haven't seen that
<BluesKaj> well now , how many broken karmics do we have after today's updates...I'm on the laptop and I haven't updated yet so i'll wait til there's update that doesn't break this install. My desktop install is prolly kaput ..
<cbmuser> kosinus: try to convince the Ubuntu guys to enable kms by default :)
<Cynthia> as I expected, this bug has already been caught: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/428594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428594 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "Open Office durring install" [Undecided,Fix committed]
 * bodly reminds himself not to reboot until this is all ironed out.
<maxb> mm, right, I have rescued my karmic install by rolling back every package I recently updated and a bunch of manual fiddling with initscripts..... now to roll forward gradually again....
<madmike77_eee> @cbmuser: press shift while booting, insert to the kernel line this: init=/bin/bash
<kosinus> cbmuser: it is enabled by default
<BluesKaj> Cynthia:  there's more than one
<madmike77_eee> then remount with mount -o remount,rw /
<madmike77_eee> and get your network driver up
<madmike77_eee> wait for updates$
<arand> Here gdm is broken, should one try to force in updated initscripts and upstart at this point or just wait?
<Cynthia> arand: the last update to the repo (not alpha5 per se) broke it, just wait I think
<DanaG> I've installed the stuff from ubuntu-boot ppa, and it boots fine for me; it just had to fsck everything first.
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/EliteBook-karmic-20090915-1.png
<DanaG> that's a second boot, there.  after the fsck.
<DanaG> NOte that I added a "sleep" so it bootcharts my gnome.
<BluesKaj> Anyone lose grub, or parts of it ?
<arand> Yea, I saw a gdm update recently, so I'm guessing that pulled ahead of initscripts an upstart, and fell flat. Those two packages are held back for me.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Is it fixed yet?
<amortvigil> ubottu: plymouth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plymouth
<amortvigil> ubottu: plymouth!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plymouth!
<CydeSwype> lol
<CydeSwype> pushy pushy
<DanaG> ubottu: YOUR MOM!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about YOUR MOM!
<amortvigil> ubottu: just tell me about plymouth!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plymouth!!!
<amortvigil> `;p
<kosinus> there is no plymouth in ubuntu?
<amortvigil> kosinus: there would bee...
<amortvigil> its promised :p
<CydeSwype> the cake is a lie
<amortvigil> they realy promissed
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ubuntulog: Devon
<kosinus> amortvigil: they backed away from that and now we have xsplash
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ubottu: Devon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Devon
<arand> amortvigil: heh like the promise of a new theme ;þ
<amortvigil> kosinus: xsplash
<amortvigil> whoops
<xcdfgkjhgcv> FFS when is the mountall thingy going to be fixed?
<kosinus> hey now, I'm not bot! :D
<amortvigil> ubottu: xsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsplash
<amortvigil> noooooo
<kosinus> xcdfgkjhgcv: mountall is already fixed, update and upgrade
<amortvigil> smashes keyboard into screen
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kosinus: upstart and initscripts are still being held back.
 * amortvigil smashes keyboard into screen
<DanaG> hmm, how can I speed up my login?  It now takes longer to log in than it does to boot to login screen.
<cbmuser> kosinus: I had to enable it with an entry in /etc/modprobe.d
 * amortvigil drains the oil out of ubottu 
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kosinus: Okay. I installled mountall and upgraded upstart but initscripts is still being held back.
<CydeSwype> ...that's not oil
<kosinus> cbmuser: Well, it could be a driver thing. It's enabled by default for a lot of intel chips at least.
<kosinus> xcdfgkjhgcv: Yep, we're all sitting on that one here. :)
<amortvigil> CydeSwype: bots run on oil
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kosinus: How do I fix it?
<arand> Hehe: Topic for #ubuntu-devel: Neither karmic nor the buildds are in a  happy place right now, things are being sorted
<tormod> DanaG: same here. they're breaking^Wdoing everything to get a faster boot, but then the new Gbloat steals it all
<kosinus> xcdfgkjhgcv: there's not much to do besides wait for new packages. :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kosinus: Can I start X without it?
<ior3k> hey guys
<cbmuser> kosinus: yeah, intel-kms is more mature
<root> hi
<amortvigil> im not a racist but when the bots are inhuman like this ill deny their rights!
<CydeSwype> amortvigil: i think you pulled his mating plug
<cbmuser> kosinus: I have an ati-board
<Guest49254> anyone here with boot issues after latest updates?
<amortvigil> i have an anti-bot
<arand> ior3k: hia
<ior3k> I just updated from archive.ubuntu.com an hour ago
<Cynthia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/344670  looks like Alpha 5s in general are "cursed" :)
<kosinus> xcdfgkjhgcv: if your X is broken, try holding shift while booting to get into the GRUB menu, then select the older -9 kernel.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344670 in aptitude "Freeze during upgrade, now gdm unusable" [Undecided,New]
<ior3k> my machine doesn't boot now
<madmike77_eee> get the packages from ubuntu-boot ppa
<madmike77_eee> i am back in game ;)
<sir_killbotalot> well ubottu ready for our battle?
<CydeSwype> indus: yes, welcome to the club
<indus> madmike77_eee: how to add those
<kosinus> cbmuser: they are pushing for that to be on by default by karmic release, iirc.
<[31d1]> xcdfgkjhgcv: X works without initscripts. but networking needs to be manually started and stuff
<arand> Who has control over topic? Put something appropriate there!
<DanaG> sudo add-apt-archive ppa:ubuntu-boot
<sir_killbotalot> ubottu: die!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die!
<indus> i want to play some quake 4 ,please help :)
<cbmuser> kosinus: ah, good
<sir_killbotalot> ubottu: faceplant!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about faceplant!
<CydeSwype> can someone change the channel topic to reflect the current issues?  so as to keep from having to answer the same questions
<sir_killbotalot> ubottu: yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes
<Pici> sir_killbotalot: Please don't abuse the bot.
<DanaG> how do I make my gnome not so dog-slow to start?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> FFS now my system won't even boot.
<DanaG> oh, and my bootchart is rather garbled.
<sir_killbotalot> Pici: its denying in being informative
<ior3k> xcdfgkjhgcv: same here
<Cynthia> Logouts also take around 10 seconds without doing anything, as if there was a sleep()
<ior3k> downloading a live 9.04 image
 * cjwatson tries to get udev built
<sir_killbotalot> Pici: ubottu is Insubordinating
 * CydeSwype installed a fresh 9.10 and is avoiding updates until all the holds are resolved
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kosinus: Thanks a fucking lot for telling me to do something which made me unable to boot my machine.
<CydeSwype> a fresh 9.10 Alpha 5 install works fine
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kosinus: You told me to reboot into -9 kernel
<DanaG> ugh, that bootchart is garbled, too.... overlapping text!
<kosinus> xcdfgkjhgcv: how can that harm things? just reboot again and it should pick -10 again
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kosinus: -10 won't boot
<indus> neither kernelll will boot since the issue is something else
 * superdump has returned
<superdump> well, that's a bit better
<CydeSwype> xcdfgkjhgcv: it's alpha man...there's no implied support for alpha releases
<ior3k> anyone know when the latest problems are expected to be fixed?
<[31d1]> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[31d1]> hmmm
<superdump> other issues i currently experience: mysqld doesn't start properly
<indus> ior3k: i heard ther are fixed with some new updates>rumours
<indus> brb check
<indus> exit
<indus> quit
<indus> how to quit this thinh
<indus> irssi
<kosinus> /quit
<[31d1]>  /quit
<sir_killbotalot> Pici: lol he puts in 1 sentence an got kicked im lolling all the time and still here
<CydeSwype> wow...
<xcdfgkjhgcv> So how do I make my system bootable again?
<sir_killbotalot> xcdfgkjhgcv: reboot
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I'll try the recovery thingy.
<sir_killbotalot> xcdfgkjhgcv: reboot
<CydeSwype> xcdfgkjhgcv: burn a live iso and/or reinstall alpha 5 but don't update after install until all the holds have cleared
<xcdfgkjhgcv> CydeSwype: I can't burn a CD without my computer to burn one with.
<indus> can anyone read that thread on the forums and tell me if some update there?
<indus> apt-add-archive ubuntu-boot ppa
<indus> hmm
<CydeSwype> xcdfgkjhgcv: you don't have a friend to mooch a computer off of or the ISO that you burnt originally?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> CydeSwype: I don't think so.
<sir_killbotalot> xcdfgkjhgcv: put lampoil in your dvd player togeter with the live disk, light it, and restart, be carefull to pull out the current before trying, you may harm your system
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Neither karmic nor the builds are in a working state right now. This is being worked on. Please check the topic for more updates
<maxb> ikonia: build*d*s
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I'll try all my DVD RWs to see if one of them has Ubuntu on it.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I doubt it.
<ikonia> ?
<CydeSwype> ikonia: thanks!
<indus> hi
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ikonia: FFS I'm really bloody annoyed right now
<indus> what was that command to add ppa
<kosinus> xcdfgkjhgcv: If you're skilled on the console, you could also look on the wiki for instructions on setting up a bootable USB stick.
<[31d1]> I guess you can mail in for a CD
<indus> anyone command for adding custom ppa
<ikonia> maxb: did I miss something
<CydeSwype> jeez...some people.  if you're going to play with an alpha, at least do yourself the favor of having a backup computer or at least an ISO to restore with/from
<indus> why cant i have one terminal for irssi and another for doing stuff
<kosinus> CydeSwype: tbh, I don't either, but I take things lightly. ;)
<[31d1]> indus i dunno, wht cant you
<cjwatson> ikonia: buildd == build daemon a.k.a. build server; it's the buildds that are broken, not the builds
<cjwatson> (/topic)
<ikonia> cjwatson: ahhh tpo
<ikonia> typo
<ikonia> thank you
<cjwatson> udev/i386 will be fixed shortly, may help with initscripts
<taneli> indus: use screen?
<indus> [31d1]: i want to stay in channel,but also try if some updates come, i dont have gui
<cjwatson> I'm just trying to sort it out on a few other architectures too
<cjwatson> this is tedious :-/
<indus> cjwatson: thanks
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Neither karmic nor the buildds are in a working state right now. This is being worked on. Please check the topic for more updates
<indus> ikonia: also thanks
<[31d1]> indus: yeah. screen or another console
<indus> [31d1]: well,i cant get another console, all are dead
<ikonia> not a problem
<_markus__> hi
<_markus__> I've been running karmic sine a few weeks, after I upgraded a few minutes ago, I can't boot into my system anymore (neither normal nor recover). The last lines when running recover are that it writes starting script in bottom-local and ...-local, then nothing. I can press ctrl-alt-del and it reboots. During the reboot sequence I see that the filesystem was mounted read only yet. Any ideas?
<taneli> indus: you have /dev/pts mounted?
<CydeSwype> _markus__ please see topic
<[31d1]> ah, oh yeah the latest kernel only has one
<_markus__> CydeSwype: darn :(
<arand> _markus__: topic^ bad karma currently
<indus> taneli: naah it asks me those questions
<_markus__> thx
<CydeSwype> ha...bad karma
<indus> indus, /dev/pts mounted y/n? :)
<indus> taneli:
<[31d1]> screen, or even dvts
<indus> aah so late here almost 1 am
<_markus__> Is it foreseeable that there will be a fix for systems which don't boot anymore? Or just upraded packages which won't bring a system into an unstable state?
<indus> 1 .20 am
<indus> [31d1]: what is screen
<[31d1]> it's a terminal multiplexer
<sparr> I did "dpkg -i" on a package that can't be installed because one of it's dependencies doesn't exist.  How can I resolve the situation so that I can install other packages normally?
<maco> or tmux!
<CydeSwype> _markus__ when i was stuck before i re-installed, i was still able to get to a root prompt with networking by way of recovery mode from grub
<maco> (another terminal multiplexor)
<CydeSwype> try that, and if you can get there, then you should be able to apt-get update/upgrade once the fix is in
<[31d1]> you run screen, and then you can create new screens in it with ^-A c and switch between them with ^-a 1/2/3 etc
<indus> i got atleast 10 diff errors after this update, first acpi,then apt error, some winbind error,networking went dead,enabling keymap and hung etc etc :)
<_markus__> CydeSwype: I tried that, the recover mode doesn't give me a shell either ...
<[31d1]> dvtm is more like a window manager for terminals
<CydeSwype> _markus__ maybe a good idea to start burning the Alpha 5 ISO just in case
<indus> [31d1]: i have to install screen, apt-get scren?
<[31d1]> yeah
<CydeSwype> you can recover files from the live iso
<[31d1]> and then take a look at the man page before you run it
<[31d1]> because it's not the most intuitive program ever
<[31d1]> i think RMS wrote it, so ymmv
 * indus thinks a smoke is fine now
<arand> Seems like mountall package is not available, stopping upgrade of upstart, and udev, rsyslog, upstart, stopping upgrade of initscripts... And I guess recently upgraded gdm wanted those upgrades...
<[31d1]> mountall is in apt now
<_markus__> CydeSwype: right .. if I just knew what would have to be fixed ... well, thx anyway
<indus> [31d1]: hmm
<arand> As for the kernel bork, I dunno
<kosinus> Hooray, reboot brought my music back. That's all I need to sit through this. :)
<indus> aplha 6 is 1 day from now i believe?
<CydeSwype> indus: correct
<indus> or effectively those who use karmic already are or will be onb it today?
<nOStahl> well i got back into karmic
<BluesKaj> the kernels all disappeared from grub ..anybody else ?
<indus> nOStahl: u did?
<CydeSwype> is it just me, or is the whole bulletproof X concept starting over...
<[31d1]> indus: screen is the bees knees though - well worth knowing how to use
<cjwatson> working on udev/rsyslog
<indus> [31d1]: thanks, i shall try it sure
<cjwatson> I think upstart is actually ok, it's just taken out by other things
<[31d1]> you can run stuff under screen and detach and logout and it will be there when you come back
<[31d1]> great for being on irc all day :)
<indus> is it ok to not understand much about udev and rsys and still stay in this channel: )
<cjwatson> [31d1]: RMS didn't write screen
 * _markus__ will boot into 9.04 from cd then ..
<nOStahl> im fully upgraded now and everythings workin
<indus> ok thanks all i go try it
<[31d1]> cjwatson: fair enough, for some reason i thought i saw he did
<cjwatson> nah, you can tell because it isn't GNU screen. :-)
<cjwatson> err
<[31d1]> i thought it was
<cjwatson> hmm, apparently it is. :-) But nevertheless, the manual page doesn't indicate that RMS wrote it originally
<[31d1]> hahah
<BluesKaj> how does one retrieve files from a broken install using the live cd ?
<cjwatson> Oliver Laumann and Wayne Davison originally, apparently
<[31d1]> yeah wikipedia to the rescue :)
<[31d1]> just went and looked meself
<root> hi
<root> wow root
<kosinus> haha
<kosinus> bad plan there
<[31d1]> you got root
<indus> i know :D
<indus> ok myproblem is, apt is broken it seems,
<bodly> BluesKaj: mount the filesystems you need, get networking up, copy files to another machine.
<indus> some dpkg error socket dbus etc
<indus> one packge initscripts held back it says too
<CydeSwype> yeah, same here indus
<indus> CydeSwype: so u too on irssi, or windows:)
<[31d1]> same here, but X should be working again
<CydeSwype> oh, neither, i reinstalled Alpha 5
<BluesKaj> bodly , yeah makes sense
<CydeSwype> the new install screens look great!
<indus> [31d1]: x should ? how come
<[31d1]> once i got upstart upgraded, i still have initscripts held back, but X works
<indus> [31d1]: hmm not for me i believe
<CydeSwype> though i noticed there's a screen touting pidgin as being the messenger for ubuntu...thought we were moving to empathy
<[31d1]> :(
<scizzo-> missing dependencies?
<indus> also, apt wont upgrade so i used aptitude to upgrade
<cjwatson> indus: yes, working on it
<[31d1]> indus: do you have the bootsplash turned off so you can tell where booting gets weird?
<indus> cjwatson: take your time , sir :)
<cjwatson> hell no, I'm going as fast as I can
<indus> [31d1]: well, i press alt-f1 to see,but hangs on many differnet things
<[31d1]> ah, ok
<indus> cjwatson: ok too
<cjwatson> too many problems to leave around for longer than necessary
<indus> cjwatson: colin j watson correct?
<cjwatson> (BTW I'm just being build-monkey, not actually fixing the bugs)
<cjwatson> indus: yes
<ior3k> so the boot problems aren't fixed yet?
<cjwatson> not quite
<natewiebe13> so i take it by the title that the boot ending black is a common problem?
<cjwatson> natewiebe13: indeed, we're working on it as fast as we can
<natewiebe13> okay.. any ideas as to the problem?
<indus> my problem is, getting this root shell was also only after a few reboots
<CydeSwype> i hope someday i can be a build monkey...or something more than an irc lurker
<indus> so dont want to go  check again
<cjwatson> natewiebe13: yes, a bunch of builds happened rather seriously out of order such that we ended up unable to build anything further to fix it, and had to recover manually
<madmike77_eee> natewiebe13: do use the ubuntu-boot ppa yet?
<cjwatson> natewiebe13: we just landed a major reorganisation of the boot process ...
<cjwatson> I wouldn't use the PPA
<cjwatson> not at this point
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/EliteBook-karmic-20090915-1.png   -- Gnome is a slowpoke.
<madmike77_eee> cjwatson: k
 * genii thinks about rebooting now after the recent dist-upgrade and starts sweating!
<indus> guys i have a very serious question,when exactly does the ppa stuff trickle into ubuntu normal repo
<natewiebe13> cjwatson: i noticed.. usplash now fades in and out.. looks great
<cjwatson> natewiebe13: oh, that was the least of it, that was just cosmetic ;)
<cjwatson> indus: when the developer is ready
<natewiebe13> looks good no matter what
<natewiebe13> im running off the jaunty livecd for now
<indus> cjwatson: i mean, why does dev add to ppa,in an alpha of ubuntu,shouldnt we be just getting cutting edge through non PPA( I mean regular repos)
<cjwatson> indus: take the confusion in this channel today, and imagine it spread out over a period of weeks or even months
<hype_> indus , because ubuntu has a release schedule? :D
<scizzo-> indus: he did mention also to not use PPA
<cjwatson> indus: we can't afford that level of disruption; while this wasn't the smoothest landing ever, it hasn't taken weeks out of everyone else's ability to work
<cjwatson> the PPA was a staging area
<kosinus> most projects, even in the development branch, have a policy like that to keep it in a working or at least buildable state.
<cjwatson> right
<indus> hype_: no u dont get the question,hmm for example, i had pulseaudio brekage and now i use ppa instead of regular stuff, i dont know now whether i remove the ppa and update from normal repos
<hype_> PPA is still good for testing; ultimatly, the version of the PPA you use will be in the next release
<cjwatson> if you want to know how a PPA behaves or is intended to behave, ask its owner
<diverse_izzue> hey everyone. do other people have karmic installations that dont boot because of an unfinished upstart upgrade?
<hype_> indus , yes you know: check insynaptic by exemple
<cjwatson> diverse_izzue: yep, lots - we're working on it
<hype_> you get the version, and the source of the package
<indus> ok nvm thanks, bakc to main topic
<scizzo-> diverse_izzue: read the topic
<dk> the bug with upstart is fixex?
<indus> i was wondering, apt seems broken, do is it possible to update ?
<dk> fixed ?
<cjwatson> dk: not quite
<cjwatson> indus: not yet
<[31d1]> DanaG: no idea what you mean http://lrrr.us/boot.png :P
<cjwatson> I'm running the publisher now with new versions of udev and rsyslog, which *may* clear up some more of the problems
<DanaG> That doesn't include the Gnome login.
<MarkG> I heard that Karmic will ditch ARM support, which I find odd, as it's only just started.  Anyone know an official word on this?
<cjwatson> but it's hard to say for sure
<BluesKaj> so what's the excuse for this mess , are the devs all hiding out from this room . I know they're busy trying to fix the probs, but someone could take some responsibility and tell us plebes what is happening and give us a time line
<cjwatson> MarkG: sounds like a garbled report
<indus> cjwatson: apt gives some dbus error, though it does seem to scan all the repos,does it mean the fix can be downloaded via upgrades?
<cjwatson> BluesKaj: hiding out? I'm a developer and have been here for some hours telling people what's happening
<hype_> BluesKaj , use a stable release and to whine pls, thx
<cjwatson> MarkG: we're dropping ARMv5 support, but ARMv7 will be supported
<[31d1]> DanaG: how do i make bootchart include it?
<hype_> s/to/dont
<cbmuser> my init hangs at init-bottom now
<DanaG> [ -x /lib/bootchart/collector ] || exit 0
<DanaG> #sleep 45
<cbmuser> like here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/398214
<indus> who knows whats winbind
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398214 in ubuntu "Karmic Koala stopps dead after /scripts/init-bottom" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> that's /etc/init.d/stop-bootchart
<MarkG> dang, armv5 is what I use :-(
<CydeSwype> BluesKaj: i don't know that irc is the best forum for that.  there SHOULD be a twitter account or blog post or something though advising as to status
<DanaG> I added it, but have commented it for next boot.
<knittl> any news on the initscripts/upstart issue?
<MarkG> any reason why?
<natewiebe13> indus: for apt, boot into recovery mode and do a root terminal with networking
<cjwatson> MarkG: I can't speak to the reasons; #ubuntu-arm might be a better place to ask
<natewiebe13> it works for me to apt-get update
<kosinus> indus: winbind is a samba service for netbios name lookups.
<cjwatson> knittl: progressing slowly, the turnaround time is longer than I'd like
<cjwatson> knittl: udev and rsyslog are publishing now which *may* clear up some problems
<indus> kosinus: thank you, saw that name during the boot hang ups
<tobixen> anyone has any information about the X breakage?  It seems like it broke quite recently
<galtom> :)
<hype_> i used "sudo start network-manger" to get a connection, using upstart language :)
<BluesKaj> cjwatson:  good , at least yoiu ID'd yourself after I asked ..it's good to have some feedback about this mess tho.
<scizzo-> tobixen: read the topic.....X should be fixed now though
<[31d1]> DanaG: oh, you just made it sleep for another 45 seconds?
<cjwatson> BluesKaj: I identified myself several times beforehand as well - you made an unjustified assumption :-)
<knittl> cjwatson: i have no problem waiting, i just wanted to ask for the status :)
<DanaG> yeah.
<SKB> why might nautilus keep resorting desktop icons on every (re)start?
<[31d1]> cool, good to know
<BluesKaj> CydeSwype:  twitters for twits...don't have time for that
<indus> cjwatson: hi, my question ... apt givessome dbus error,it doesnt mean its broken is it?
<dutchie> it b0rked :(
<dutchie> how can I fix X?
<indus> dutchie: patience, its being worked on
<dutchie> just wait for fixes?
<tobixen> dutchie: read topic ;)
<cjwatson> indus: that certainly sounds like it's broken
<indus> cjwatson: damn !
<dutchie> ah, of course
<cjwatson> indus: I don't know about the specifics, I'm just trying to get builds back in order
<cjwatson> we'll have more of an idea once we get everything built
<scizzo-> dutchie: topic
<BluesKaj> cjwatson: i just got here some 30 mins ago...din't see anything about it
<cjwatson> BluesKaj: well, sorry that I didn't let you know personally ;-)
<DanaG> yay, difftopic.
<indus> cjwatson: subprocess returned error code, i try aptitude and then it got worse, got a root@none prompt
<DanaG> handy plugin.
<CydeSwype> BluesKaj: twitter, facebook, whatever.  the point is that the status of Karmic should be broadcast somewhere that anyone who cares to monitor it can.  irc is a forum for discussion, not broadcast, so is not as appropriate for "subscribing" to status updates
<scizzo-> BluesKaj: give cjwatson a break
<cjwatson> indus: trying to upgrade right now is a REALLY BAD PLAN. don't
<indus> cjwatson: ok then i try tomorrow but np,i have windows :)
<scizzo-> BluesKaj: the more you start arguing with a developer the longer time it will take for them to fix things....
<indus> cjwatson: so basically, some builds have messed up ?
<guntbert> <rant mode> hey people, you are using alpha software knowing that it can/will break things - the purpose should be to help testing - so what are you complaining about??? </rant mode>
<cjwatson> indus: that's about the most simplified possible version of events :-), but yes
<scizzo-> BluesKaj: all the arguing is a reason to why developers does not use IRC....
<tobixen> CydeSwype: Twitter and facebook has so many dependencies ... X should work, firefox has to work, etc ;)
<scizzo-> tobixen: not really
<indus> cjwatson: build is a package(software) which is being built from source and then uploaded to the repos is this better?
<BluesKaj>  scizzo- , are you a dev , and I'm not arguing ,..I complained , that's all
<CydeSwype> tobixen: haha, good point, but I assume that many people have a cell phone they can get alerts on too even if their computer is fully hosed
<scizzo-> tobixen: you could use links2
<tobixen> scizzo-: point taken, w3m is my favorite non-X browser.
<CydeSwype> guntbert: here here!
<arand> What I do currently is lurk in the dev channel (note _lurk_) Thats pretty much the best for steady updates I figure.
<scizzo-> BluesKaj: my point exactly.....
<scizzo-> BluesKaj: I am not a dev.....if I was I would have said the exact same thing as I did before....
<BluesKaj> anyway .I'm not doing any updates on this laptop
<BluesKaj> scizzo-:  so.. ?
<durt> any advice on how to get a prompt after the /scripts/init-bottom hang?
<indus> cjwatson: it would be nice if possible to know, the process of building  a package (i mean a little steps as to what you are currently doing/fixing ) , whenever u have the time ;)
<CydeSwype> durt, i was still able to boot to prompt by selecting recovery mode from grub
<CydeSwype> arand, yeah that is the best way right now, but so much noise to dig through
<cjwatson> indus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive perhaps
<indus> cjwatson: no browser ;|
<durt> CydeSwype, hmmm, I get the same from regular or recovery selection.
<[31d1]> when my boot was hanging i was able to get to another virtual terminal and get enough to fix things, but i used the old kernel - the new one seems to only have 1
<indus> cjwatson: i read it some time
<CydeSwype> durt: recovery should present you with a few options (like 6?) one of which is root prompt with networking
<cbmuser> aha, updating upstart, rsyslog, udev and installing mountall fixes all the boot problems ;)
<durt> CydeSwype, didn't see that, I'll take another look...
<indus> CydeSwype: it doesnt present me with that options always
<CydeSwype> cbmuser, does that mean the holds are off?
<cjwatson> cbmuser: um. the versions of udev and rsyslog that initscripts doesn't declare Breaks on are still publishing
<CydeSwype> indus, odd...i get it every time, on that last kernel option
<oly_> i hit the same problem, rescue mode hangs as well
<oly_> never gets to the options
<nOStahl> hrmm evolution wont let me setup a new account
<indus> CydeSwype: yeah super odd
<[31d1]> cjwatson: is hostname one of the things that is getting fixed up?
<cjwatson> cbmuser: I know because I have the terminal window with the publisher process right here in front of me :)
<cbmuser> CydeSwype: I downloaded the packages and installed manually
<oly_> and not found a way to break out of the process
<arand> CydeSwype: true, (micro)blogging would give a better filter, bu then again, someone, who knows what's going on (i.e. could possibly be working on the problem), would have to write the posts...
<cbmuser> I have udev 147
<tankdriver1> durt:boot with livecd and use chroot
<cjwatson> [31d1]: AFAICS hostname is actually OK. What architecture?
<tankdriver1> nOStahl: this bug is known already
<slacker_nl> loads of breakage today.. :/
<CydeSwype> arand, it's either writing posts on twitter or posting in here.  roughly same time commit
<[31d1]> 64 bit - initscripts is complaining about hostname and rsyslog only
<[31d1]> ^ cjwatson
<cjwatson> ah, bah, amd64 will take a little while longer to fix
<durt> tankdriver1, I was thinking that, but I'll have to look it all up, and I'm lazy :)
<cjwatson> sorry, hostname was fine on i386 so I didn't notice that
<arand> CydeSwype: point.
<indus> cjwatson: nooooooooooooooo ;)
<ior3k_> I just chrooted from a live 9.04
<ior3k_> but running aptitude update fails
<[31d1]> cjwatson: i'm in no hurry - just hadn't noticed anyone saying anything about it. as long as someone knows about it im happy
<tankdriver1> durt: only 5 lines in bash, and you have your shell
<durt> tankdriver1, ya, breaking out the cds now...
<ior3k_> with FATAL Could not set non-blocking flag - bad file descriptor
<cbmuser> these versions work for me:
<cbmuser> ii  mountall                       0.1.3                          filesystem mounting tool
<cbmuser> ii  rsyslog                        4.2.0-2ubuntu3                 enhanced multi-threaded syslogd
<cbmuser> ii  udev                           147~-1                         rule-based device node and kernel event manager
<cbmuser> ii  upstart                        0.6.3-2                        event-based init daemon
<cjwatson> [31d1]: I didn't know and I'm the one who needed to know, thanks for mentioning it
<[31d1]> cjwatson: excellent!
<arand> ior3k_: don't try tto upgrade yet, I don't think things are fixed.
<indus> [31d1]: about what? say it again please
<cjwatson> cbmuser: that's probably architecture-specific; most architectures do not have udev 147~-1 yet; amd64 is lucky
<cjwatson> cbmuser: actually, I've no idea where you got rsyslog 4.2.0-2ubuntu3 :)
<cjwatson> cbmuser: did you download that directly from Launchpad?
<[31d1]> indus: i just mentioned to him that initscripts is complaining about hostname on x64, and i said excellent cause he said he was the one that needed to know that
<cbmuser> cjwatson: yes, from launchpad
<indus> [31d1]: u mean amd 64?
<[31d1]> yeah
<cjwatson> cbmuser: right - probably not quite suitable for most people to take the brakes off just yet :)
<indus> [31d1]: iam on amd64 too
<[31d1]> whatever the cool way to say 64 bit is
<cjwatson> cbmuser: builds are available from the Launchpad web UI some time before they're available via apt
<tankdriver1> durt: here is a short description: http://paste.ubuntu.com/271693/plain/
<cbmuser> cjwatson: yes, I have realized that
<durt> tankdriver1, thx
<henrik__> is only amd64 broken now?
<indus> [31d1]: hmm about hostname? didnt see that
<indus> [31d1]: lost internet though and had to manually start it
<indus> dhclient etho
<cjwatson> henrik__: I'm not willing to say that i386 is fixed yet; it may still take some time
<nOStahl> anyone know what to do about this evolution thing not letting me create an account
<indus> would love to stay more but have to sleep , tomorrow work :)
<cjwatson> there are certainly still going to be some problems
<cjwatson> possibly even fatal ones
<[31d1]> yeah, networking doesnt come up without initscripts I think. possib;y the same about dbus
<indus> bye folks, good lucks
<indus> good nights even
<[31d1]> im way in the past, it's not even time for beer yet
<henrik__> cjwatson: I'm on amd64 anyway. I have just been away and trying to catch up with the developments
<BluesKaj> cjwatson: so how do I restore the kernel to my install that was stripped out upon reboot after the update. I have the live cd available .
<cjwatson> BluesKaj: sorry, right now I don't know and I'm concentrating on getting the general upgrade fixes done and propagated
<BluesKaj> ok, cjwatson, good luck :)
<natewiebe13> cjwatson: any rough idea as to when karmic will be back up, or a way to find out when it will be back up?
<cjwatson> natewiebe13: I'm not planning on finishing up today until the builds are roughly back in sync, and it's currently 9:40pm for me. That may give you some idea
<cjwatson> I suppose we'll adjust channel topics or something once things are sane
<David-T> karmic isn't in a working state?
<natewiebe13> okay.. would it be fixed for alpha 6?
<natewiebe13> David-T: not for me it isnt..
<arand> David-T: not if you run/ran latest upgrades seemingly.
<cjwatson> natewiebe13: we can't release alpha 6 without it being fixed
<David-T> i seem to be running the latest upgrades
<David-T> I guess i won't reboot
<cjwatson> I wouldn't :)
<arand> David-T: Yea, that's a good idea ;)
<natewiebe13> cjwatson: yeah.. but i meant would it be fixed by thurs?
<cjwatson> natewiebe13: I certainly hope so!
<cjwatson> we're in trouble if we can't manage that :)
<natewiebe13> alright.. great
<nOStahl> hey cjwatson if you see the dev for gnome-bluetooth around the water cooler tell him to change line 393 of the wizard script so you can pair headsets heh
<cjwatson> I'm not even sure I know offhand who does gnome-bluetooth - please file a bug if there isn't one already
<nOStahl> its filed already
<nOStahl> just ... if you see him around water cooler :P
<cjwatson> I don't have a magic pipeline to speed that along
<natewiebe13> cjwatson: also, do you know if there will be a gconf key added to change the xsplash background.. or will i have to continue changing the scripts?
<nOStahl> i know
<cjwatson> natewiebe13: don't know about xsplash, sorry
<[31d1]> i filed a gnome-bluetooth bug today too!
<[31d1]> bugbuddies!
<CydeSwype> i just grabbed ubuntuPlusOne on twitter.  will post updates to that as i see them come across IRC
<CydeSwype> https://twitter.com/UbuntuPlus1
<[31d1]> "trending hashtags: #karmicfail" :P
<CydeSwype> haha
<natewiebe13> cjwatson: any idea as to who would know about that?
<natewiebe13> ken vandine maybe?
<cjwatson> natewiebe13: I don't know, personally I'd file a bug if I wanted to know :)
<natewiebe13> alright.. thanks
<henrik__> ls
<henrik__> oops :-p
<David-T> "This computer needs restarting to finish installing update.".... how about no? :)
<natewiebe13> good choice [thumbs up]
<trebtnug> not all is bad - I'm talking on a freshly upgraded, freshly rebooted amd64 karmic :-)
<David-T> really
<cjwatson> i386 is a *bit* happier (at least upgrades cleanly, may still not reboot cleanly), but amd64 is likely to still have upgrade problems
<[31d1]> new rsyslog is in apt now
<[31d1]> for amd64
<[31d1]> only hostname is preventing initscripts
<guntbert> believe trebtnug  - he is me :-), no serious: I tried it "just for fun" with a VM and I only had to start network-manager manually
<cjwatson> [31d1]: indeed
<cjwatson> it's publishing n ow
<cjwatson> now
<[31d1]> sweet
<test34> glad to see this in the topic
<ior3k_> before the boot broke, anyone else was having trouble starting up X?
<test34> Can I do the next update without using a live CD
<test34> ior3k, there was some problems with the nvidia driver before that problem
<natewiebe13> test34: i was using the 190 drivers and had no issues before the boot problem
<test34> natewiebe13, well many people did
<ior3k_> natewiebe13: are the 190 drivers in a ppa?
<galtom> hi
<natewiebe13> i got them from ppa
<natewiebe13> i think they were from launchpad.net/~thefirstm
<natewiebe13> im on a livecd right now so im not too sure
<ior3k_> natewiebe13: haha, that makes 2 of us
<test34> ior3k, you can also just edit you /etc/X11/xorg.conf and use the "nv" driver instead of the "nvidia" (but 3d acceleration will stop working)
<ior3k_> test34: nv doesn't work for me either
<test34> oh, it did for me
<ior3k_> nope, I just get a blank scree
<ior3k_> the weird thing is that there is no error anywhere
<ior3k_> this happens either using gdm or startx
<ior3k_> however, if I do xinit gnome-session
<ior3k_> it works, sort of
<henrik__> yep, X is broken here too, nvidia, nv, vesa.. they start up but dump to terminal after the desktop is up
<[31d1]> don't you have to do something else these days to get your xorg.conf even read?
<hype_> ah, rsyslog update
<test34> ior3k, that might be because of the new problem?
<Cynthia> [/topic] So I see. Startup of the newest Karmic switches to vt1 (empty), then you have to use Ctrl+Alt+F7 to continue startup; the bottom Gnome Panel is transparent
<ior3k_> test34: I got it before the upstart update
<ior3k_> spend the entire day on console emacs :)
<ior3k_> spent*
<henrik__> was it mentioned that hostname is being published?
<henrik__> is it up anywhere yet?
<hype_> the rsyslog update fixes the issue?
<test34> there seem to be a solution at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267183&page=3
<test34> (a temporary solution)
<henrik__> test34: are there many steps, or could it be condensed for the channel? I'm limited to one VT here.. :)
<test34> sudo start dbus
<test34> sudo start hal
<test34> sudo start network-manager
<test34> sudo start gdm
<test34> sorry I should a used 1 line
<test34> I didnt try this, but someone said it works: sudo start dbus ; sudo start hal ; sudo start network-manager ; sudo start gdm
<natewiebe13> someone should test it out
<henrik__> test34: heh, start doesn't seem to work for me, had to use /etc/init.d/...
<test34> he started in recovery mode, then resumed and logged in in tty1
<henrik__> but thanks, it works now
<ior3k_> resumed?
<ior3k_> I can't do anything in recovery mode either
<ior3k_> it just sits there
<Cynthia> for p in dbus hal network-manager gdm; do sudo /etc/init.d/$p start; done
<Cynthia> :)
<test34> I'm not sure what he means by resumed
<natewiebe13> resume - resumes normal boot
<ior3k_> right, but how? It blocks the same way it blocks in normal mode
<natewiebe13> think its the top option on the recovery screen
<natewiebe13> i get to tty1 after i did an upgrade
<ior3k_> heh, to top it all off, I'm on the alpha5 live cd, chrooted to my boot drive and aptitude update doesn't work
<ior3k_> fails with a bad file descriptor
<tormod> ior3k_: did you bind-mount /proc and /dev
<natewiebe13> i went into recovery mode.. a root term with networking and did an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and worked just fine
<ior3k_> tormod: I don't know bind-mount, do you mind explaining?
<diverse_izzue> ior3k_: can you explain how you 'chroot to my boot drive and aptitude there'?
<tormod> ior3k_: sudo mount -o bind /proc /media/karmic/proc
<tormod> ior3k_: sudo mount -o bind /dev /media/karmic/dev/
<droid2> So... I did updates and now my system is broken. I take it this is a known issue?
<ior3k_> ahh, let me try that
<ior3k_> diverse_izzue:
<tormod> ior3k_: sudo cp  /etc/resolv.conf /media/karmic/etc/resolv.conf
<wastrel> fancy. i am not going to update tonight eh :]  yay
<ior3k_> just do chroot /media/[drive-uuid]
<tormod> sudo chroot /media/karmic apt-get update  (and upgrade)
<droid2> can someone help me repair my system? internet doesn't even seem to be working anymore... or keyboard, or mouse...
<Smeuuh> ok, I installed the latest alpha this morning, and I'm trying to make sense of the new notification API. It seems the latest version ignores the append hint (or indeed replace the notifications instead of appending them), I'm trying https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=append-hint-example.py
<ior3k_> w00t! tormod, I owe you a beer
<Smeuuh> is it expected or did my installation go wrong ?
<edgy> Hi, with the latest updates, I lost the network connection, no knetworkmanager icon, what can  I do please?
<tormod> plus the workaround for https://launchpad.net/bugs/430224
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430224 in upstart "blows up package upgrades in a chroot" [High,Triaged]
<edgy> is it only me?
<droid2> edgy, seems related to the same issue I am having. only I also have no mouse and keyboard either.
<tormod> edgy: everybody. read the log
<edgy> tormod: you mean /var/log/messages?
<Cynthia> use the ubuntu-boot PPA from Launchpad
<droid2> log?
<tormod> no the irc log :)
<DasEi> edgy: which distro ? edgy ??
<edgy> DasEi: karmic
<droid2> i saw that karmic was broken, was there more info somewhere?
<Cynthia> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys  09827771
<DasEi> edgy: no idea, just set up a vm, gonna try..
<diverse_izzue> ior3k_: i get the 'bad file descriptor' thing you mentioned above. what to do about that?
<Cynthia> sudo echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-boot/ppa/ubuntu karmic main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<dutchie> Cynthia: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-boot
<Cynthia> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade # then you should be OK
<ior3k_> diverse_izzue: check tormod's instructions. I'll paste them here
<Cynthia> dutchie: add-apt-<tab> shows nothing here
<ior3k_> [21:16] <tormod> ior3k_: sudo mount -o bind /proc /media/karmic/proc [21:16] <tormod> ior3k_: sudo mount -o bind /dev /media/karmic/dev/
<ior3k_> [21:17] <tormod> ior3k_: sudo cp  /etc/resolv.conf /media/karmic/etc/resolv.conf
<Cynthia> I tried that, I think someone told me to do sudo add-apt-archive though
<droid2> tormod, how can I read the log?
<dutchie> Cynthia: it's karmic only, I assumed, as this was #ubuntu+1 ..
<tormod> droid2: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Cynthia> dutchie: yes, I'm in Karmic
<ior3k_> diverse_izzue: replace karmic with the uuid of your drive, or make a symlink
<dutchie> comes from python-software-properties
<Cynthia> I ended up looking for "how to use PPA in Apt" on Google and using that guide
<droid2> tormod, for what day?
<dutchie> Cynthia: whc
<ior3k_> looks like all dependency issues
<diverse_izzue> ior3k_: so i mount proc and dev manually, and then do the apt-get update from chroot as before?
<dutchie> Cynthia: which is depended on (eventually) by ubuntu-desktop
<tormod> droid2: for right now :)
<ior3k_> diverse_izzue: yes, don't forget to copy resolv.conf too
<droid2> tormod, thank. =)
<Cynthia> dutchie: oh. it's indeed -repository, someone definitely gave me -archive to run earlier
<Cynthia> thanks
<CydeSwype> woohoo!  partial upgrade time.  *crossing fingers*
<CydeSwype> time for a topic change in the channel yet?
<ior3k_> CydeSwype: looks like all dependency issues have been resolved
<ior3k_> CydeSwype: but I'm not brave enough to reboot yet :)
<CydeSwype> ior3k_: i'll take the plunge!
<cjwatson> upgrades should work now or soon, but rebooting isn't all that wise yet
<test34> I just did the upgrade and now rebooting
<galtom> upgraded, rebooted, and working.
<cjwatson> some people may be lucky
<CydeSwype> 457 packages to update from alpha 5...this may take some time
<galtom> :9
<cjwatson> if you need your computer, if I were you, I'd leave it running
<ior3k_> cjwatson: is there more work to do?
<test34> cjwatson, I just cross my fingers
<genii> cjwatson: Crap. Because I'm at work 1/2 hr past quitting time afraid to shut off my laptop and go anywhere now.
<Dai> genii: no suspend?
<test34> woohoo seem to work!
<cjwatson> ior3k_: yes
<genii> Dai: Conceivably I could. if it isn't on the break-list
<cjwatson> suspend should be ok
<test34> I followed tormod's instruction to upgrade from live CD
<galtom> Thanks you.
<genii> Well, here goes nothing then.
<ior3k_> cjwatson: do you have time (and inclination) for a brief explanation of what's missing?
<cjwatson> ior3k_: not really, sorry
<ior3k_> cjwatson: understandable
<cjwatson> ior3k_: not least because I don't actually know the full details myself, I merely know that there are a number of boot-relevant things that haven't built yet
<ior3k_> cjwatson: oh, well, good luck then
<tormod> LOOK HERE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrootRecovery (sorry for shouting)
<tormod> and please correct/fix it up if needed
<test34_> tormod, the only error I got using this method is that it can't save the log files
<test34_> to /dev/pts I think
<tormod> test34_: yes I saw that too, nothing important
<test34_> but thanks tormod
<henke> hostname is on apt
<diverse_izzue> so after successfully upgrading in a chroot, should things work again?
<tormod> diverse_izzue: I am not sure all the fixed packages are in the archive yet
<test34_> tormod, I didn't do the following line and it still works: printf '#!/bin/sh\n\necho 101\n' | sudo tee -a /media/karmic/usr/sbin/policy-rc.d
<diverse_izzue> tormod, which ones do i need?
<cjwatson> all the fixed packages> they are not
<tormod> test34_: don't you get a lot of "upstart" error messages?
<cjwatson> I don't have a list
<diverse_izzue> ok
<cjwatson> but I know that the build servers fell over part-way through building the boot reorganisation
<test34_> tormod, I didn't see any displayed on the screen or in dmesg
<cjwatson> it'd be a good idea to give them a chance to catch up now that they seem to be able to automatically build things again
<jtholmes> woo hoo they finally fixed save session for kubuntu 9.10 that was hosed for the last three releases thanks Kubuntu folks, nice job really helps
<ubuntu> :(, can I get help, I did an update to the packages and grub-pc update and the result was that the system after starting usplash was givving a black screen, trying to use ubuntu CD it also fails to run gdm, any idea ?
<hype_> ubuntu , check topic? :D
<Cynthia> ubuntu: Ctrl+Alt+F1, Ctrl+Alt+F7
<test34_> Anyone knows if the nvidia problem was also fixed?
<Cynthia> this may work, but the current builds are all broken
<eagles0513875> test34_: which nvidia issue
<test34_> Cynthia, its fixed now
<Wizzup> Aah, this explains the problems I got with my package manager? :)
<ubuntu> hype_: I am running karmic, and I don't think I made a mistake
<Cynthia> Wizzup: pkg::checkProblem or whatever the function name is?
<[31d1]> yay, apt is caught up - networking still doesnt come up automatically - i guess there's other stuff that is off besides just things beng unable to install
<jtholmes> ubuntu, I am afraid the channel topic says it all several things are currently broken
<cjwatson> [31d1]: yes, that's what I've been trying to tell people
<cjwatson> upgradeability isn't a complete guarantee at the moment
<test34_> eagles0513875, you would get a black screen after booting if you use nvidia's driver
<hype_> Cynthia , i instaled updates of syslog, initscripts and hostname: you think it fixed he issue? i'ma affraid of rebooting :p
<eagles0513875> yes test34_
<[31d1]> cjwatson: ok i'll try to tell them too :)
<Cynthia> hype_: no idea
<eagles0513875> for me what fixed it was installing the version from the nvidia site and it fixed that for me
<Cynthia> wait until the /topic says builds have succeeded
<Wizzup> Cynthia: Different, I got a blocking package that vlc,ffmpeg and some others depended on, and it kept wanting to install that.
<eagles0513875> as well as it booting into a tty console
<cjwatson> hype_: I would not recommend rebooting yet
<test34_> 31d1, my networking came up automatically but I use static IP
<Wizzup> It simple didn't allow me to remove, or isntall any package, cause installing that one package failed
<Wizzup> simply*
<[31d1]> fair enough
<hype_> cjwatson okok
<ubuntu> cjwatson: when I run the grub update it asked me for device and checked the only option I had, /dev/sda.
<hype_> seems like they wanted to setup upstart today :)
<Cynthia> yeah, the ubuntu-boot team is on fire! :D
<ubuntu> jtholmes: I know that there are many things broken, but at least I want to know which is broken ?
<tormod> setup/upset
<test34_> hype, I did reboot and it worked if you want to take the chance;)
<cjwatson> ubuntu: that should be ok
<[31d1]> ubuntu: did you press space and make sure that /dev/sda was actually selected ie with an [*] and not a [ ]
<hype_> test34_ , like, straight away? :p
<tormod> karmic worksforme now
<test34_> hype_, I did the update and everything worked fine (but I didnt test the nvidia driver yet)
<ubuntu> [31d1]: yeah, I pressed space and it was choosen, it discovered the kernels available.
<[31d1]> ok
<cjwatson> powerpc is still going to be completely broken in karmic for a while
<cjwatson> we have some technical problems with the powerpc build servers that make it impossible to build udev for the time being
<cjwatson> the next proper upstream release of udev will resolve that, and is expected next week or thereabouts
<ubuntu> [31d1]: this is the same machine, if you know how to check if everything is ok or not :)
<ubuntu> I will do it
<[31d1]> ubuntu: i dunno too much - but i was able to switch to another virtual terminal when boot was hanging, get networking up, run apt update/upgrade, and get X working again
<[31d1]> i used an older kernel too
<test34> even the nvidia driver works fine now
<ubuntu> the strange thing that I am running a karmic dekstop cd which was burned in 21/07 and it worked fine before, but now gdm is not working with IO error, I feel that the grub update locked the HDD or something like that and it is not X problem
<ubuntu> cjwatson: is there any way to run grub to update the hard disk installed karmic from the desktop CD  ?
<hype_> well, still have to start network manually after booting
<test34> ubuntu, try this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrootRecovery
<eagles0513875> test34: did you test the nvidia driver from repos or the one from the site
<test34> eagles0513875, I have the default one from the repo
<eagles0513875> and it worked for u
<eagles0513875> or not
<test34> it now works
<cjwatson> ubuntu: grub is just a boot loader, it can't do package updates for you
<eagles0513875> for me it wouldnt work and the only way to get any desktop to work was to use the one from the nvidia site
<eagles0513875> strange
<test34> eagles0513875, last night it didnt work for me either
<ubuntu> cjwatson: I meant that if I want to change grub configuration for already installed ubuntu without running it using the CD
<test34> after the updates it works again
<eagles0513875> didnt work for me after the updates to the glibc or what ever
<ubuntu> test34: I don't have any machine around me :(
<test34> ubuntu, did you mess up your grub config or you system stopped working after an update?
<cjwatson> ubuntu: as long as you can get to the menu, you can press 'e' to edit the boot menu on the fly
<cjwatson> changes won't persist, but it'll work for one boot
<BluesKaj> the live cd terminal can't find the karmic partition on either dev/sda2 or /media/karmic
<gnata> ok. 3hours ago theboot sequence was fully broken. I fixed it using manual .deb install. now aptitude safe-upgrade wants me to ungrade  hostname initscripts rsyslog
<gnata> should I do it?
<ubuntu> test34: I did an update, and after six hours I made a grub update [I forgot that I made an update :(] and my target to know which made the problem. I feel it is grub because an old ubuntu CD is affected when trying to login with IO errors
<gnata> Source: sysvinit
<gnata> Version: 2.87dsf-4ubuntu1
<ubuntu> cjwatson: I tried e but grub was not responding
<gnata> is this thing ok or broken?
<gnata> it conflits with mostly everything in /etc/init.d/
<gnata> soooooory. Conffiles:...
<gnata> oups...
 * ubuntu restarting ...  maybe things changes !
<BenCal> booting hangs showing "pci_enable_pcie_error_reporting failed", recovery mode hangs as well - what would be my best course of action to apply the updates? desktop cd of original install hangs, too :(
<gnata> well...let's give it a try
<DanaG> argh, every danged time I boot, I get "superblock last write time is in the future.  forcing check."
<cjwatson> DanaG: bug 427822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427822 in linux "fsck says last write time in future" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427822
<DanaG> weird... it's happening for me, even though I'm WEST of utc.
<Bookman> I just upgraded to Alpha 5 but I cannot get Gnome started.  How can I enable my wired network from the command line so that I get see if the updates are complete or not.  It only did a partial upgrade.
<Trewas> and that has been happening for me (east of UTC) even with cleanly unmounted filesystems
<Cynthia> the bug says "in the future" for everyone, and it's worse for those who are east of UTC?
<Cynthia> because I'm in GMT-4 and it happened for me
<gnata> oups
<gnata> fuse:failed to create temporary  directory
<duffydack> the "future" thing happened to me other day when I installed it
<gnata> aka "it does not boot anymore"
<Trewas> from the bug report (bug #427822) sounds like it should happen only with unclean shutdown when you are east of UTC, but that is clearly wrong
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427822 in linux "fsck says last write time in future" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427822
<BluesKaj> cjwatson: guess Im screwed on the desktop install , grub is missing the kernel list and the karmic live cd doesn't see the karmic partition
<cjwatson> Trewas: or you actually have a slightly different problem with similar symptoms
<cjwatson> don't fall into the trap of thinking that if the symptom is the same then the bug is the same ...
<keith2> when I try running "sudo start network-manager", it keeps starting and getting killed by ABRT signal. anyone have a suggestion?
<Trewas> cjwatson: could be, but I have never seen that error before (well for some weeks in karmic)
<BluesKaj> cjwatson:  let me rephrase that grub doesn't show the kernel list, only the memtest and windows
<cjwatson> Trewas: yes, a sledgehammer workaround was removed in order that we could try to discover why it was needed
<cjwatson> BluesKaj: I'm sorry, I don't know the answer, I've been working for over 12 hours pretty much straight
<cjwatson> BluesKaj: maybe your kernel packages actually got deinstalled in which case you will have to reinstall them somehow
<BluesKaj> ok, cjwatson we appreciate your efforts , believe me...think i'll just reinstall
<zniavre_> avahi-daemon gdm hal network-manager rysolg are all switched-off in rcconf what could happen if i switch them on ?
<zniavre_> (fresh install)
<Trewas> cjwatson: so there was some heuristic for last mount time like "if it's up to 24h in future, it's ok" before?
<cjwatson> Trewas: I forget the details, but I guess it was something like that
<Trewas> cjwatson: just curious, but that would seem quite reasonable to me :)
<gnata> I'm gonna try to but on whatever and to kill fuse
<cjwatson> removing the workaround has already uncovered a kernel bug, so I think it was the right thing to do
<cjwatson> Trewas: if it still breaks after the kernel bug is clearly fixed (give it a while, as the kernel was affected by the general buildd outage today, and in any case it's only been fixed for ext4 so far not ext3), then I'd encourage you to file another bug, perhaps on e2fsprogs
<cjwatson> but let the upgrades trickle through first to avoid unnecessary duplicates
<Trewas> cjwatson: ok
<CydeSwype> cjwatson, is the topic still valid here?  i was able to complete the partial upgrade via update-manager from alpha 5, but haven't rebooted yet.  any other update in status?
<cjwatson> CydeSwype: build servers are back on auto, but they have a long backlog to churn through; I'm not comfortable declaring that things are relatively safe again until they've cleared that backlog
<cjwatson> and I'm going to bed :-)
<DKcross> now i have server X:D
<CydeSwype> hehe  very good.  thanks cjwatson!
<DKcross> upstart is running:D
<BluesKaj> cjwatson:  i'm doing a clean install ,after it's done, should i hold off the updates til tomorrow ?
<cjwatson> BluesKaj: personally I'd go have a beer and leave the whole thing to tomorrow, if I were you
<keith2> Does anyone know why I can't start network-manager manually?
<cjwatson> BluesKaj: but if you're installing something moderately stable such as alpha 5 then that might be ok; definitely don't upgrade until tomorrow
<BluesKaj> hehe, ok cjwatson , roger, got that
<cjwatson> keith2: half-complete boot reorganisation in karmic? wait a bit, upgrade, see if it still happens ...
<keith2> cjwatson, don't i need an internet connection for that?
<cjwatson> particularly, the updated ifupdown isn't on the mirrors yet
<cjwatson> keith2: you may have to bring one up by hand, or use a more stable live CD plus https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrootRecovery
<cjwatson> perils of a development release
<keith2> cjwatson, naturally. thanks for the advice.
<mrmcq2u> Is it unsafe to upgrade from 9.04 at present?
<BluesKaj> keith2:  unfortunately network manager is bit shaky , i've been recommending wicd as an alternative, but it's somewhat injured right now as well.
<vistakiller> i just fix network-manager with reinstall it
<vistakiller> too many problems after the upgrade to karmic
<vistakiller> too many crash reports
<cjwatson> mrmcq2u: yes
<vistakiller> no sound with pulse and when i put alsa i dont have sound in flash
<cjwatson> mrmcq2u: today is not a happy day; try again tomorrow
<mrmcq2u> so there is some breakage in the repo atm?
<pwnguin> mrmcq2u: so I hear
<Dai> mrmcq2u: that's about like saying JFK was "mildly wounded"
<cjwatson> yes, there is
<Dai> except ubuntu is going to get better.
<keith2> "I can only please one person per day. Today is not your day. Tomorrow's not looking good either."
<pwnguin> apparently you cant build upstart and sysvinit at different times
<mrmcq2u> I wasnt sure as I heard lots of reports on ubuntu forums but thought it was over a third party boot repo
<DanaG> hmm, so what do I do about the "last write time is in future"?
<Cynthia> workaround: sudo ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/GMT /etc/localtime
<CydeSwype> mrmcq2u: started a twitter account where i'll post status updates as cjwatson and others issue them here: https://twitter.com/cjwatson
<CydeSwype> if you just want to follow the status
<cjwatson> uhh
<cjwatson> you mean you're impersonating me on twitter?
<cjwatson> I'd really rather appreciate it if you didn't do that
<mrmcq2u> cydeswype - new episode of heroes out?
<mrmcq2u> lol
<CydeSwype> cjwatson: no just summarizing updates here
<cjwatson> and indeed that twitter account is already owned by somebody else
<cjwatson> CydeSwype: feel free, but don't call the relevant account 'cjwatson', please
<cjwatson> that makes it look like it's me posting directly
<CydeSwype> cjwatson, already corrected
<cjwatson> TBH there's not likely to be huge amounts more status to post
<cjwatson> it just needs to build a vast pile of stuff now
<cjwatson> but it'll do that without human intervention, I hope
<CydeSwype> sure, but next distro if there's an event like this, would be nice to not have to search the forums or clutter up irc looking for status
<cjwatson> I guess
<cjwatson> what did you call the account?
<CydeSwype> ubuntuplus1
 * pwnguin wonders how often the #ubuntu+1 topic changes
<cjwatson> CydeSwype: ah, much better, thanks
<komputes> Does anyone here use, or is willing to test openarena in karmic?
<pwnguin> i bet you could just push topic changes from ubotto into an RSS feed
<CydeSwype> and cjwatson, if you want to post your own updates, you're welcome to  ;^)  i'm happy to do it though if that makes life easier
<cjwatson> nah, I don't do microblogging
<CydeSwype> pwnguin, i was considering that...i've written bots in the past and it probably wouldn't be hard to do a twitter integration there
<pwnguin> CydeSwype: i dont care about twitter, just want an RSS feed :P
<keith2> you can get twitters as a feed though
<CydeSwype> pwnguin, you get rss with twitter
<keith2> lol
<pwnguin> just saying twit is not a requirement
<pwnguin> and given we already publish irclogs
<pwnguin> it seems like it would be simplest to just add a feed generator to the html generator
<vistakiller> and something else
<vistakiller> why all the linux distro stuck with that crap software named pulseaudio?
<pwnguin> because people like bluetooth headsets
<vistakiller> i dont have sound in flash and to other porgrammes and my sound come back after i remove it
<vistakiller> but is very crap
<pwnguin> flash is crap software
<vistakiller> one year now the ppl have problem with pulseaudio
<vistakiller> in all distros
<keith2> i like pulseaudio. =)
<vistakiller> i like it when was only in ubuntu
<vistakiller> i dont like it now that is come with kubuntu :P
<pwnguin> pulse audio provides a layer of abstraction over sound hardware, so you can do things like direct sound over network protocols
<keith2> pulseaudio solved/simplified a lot of issues I had with alsa
<vistakiller> yeah but you canot do simple things anymore :P
<vistakiller> like to hear sound from flash
<pwnguin> you can, flash choses not to
<keith2> i have sound from flash
<vistakiller> i dont have in kubuntu
<vistakiller> i run 64 system with 32 flash player
<keith2> i run 64 too, and I use whatever the restricted-extras installs
<vistakiller> me too
<vistakiller> i dont know why this happen but i found and a bug report in lanchpad
<vistakiller> i am not alone..
<pwnguin> here's adobe's take on it
<pwnguin> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2007/05/welcome_to_the_jungle.html
<keith2> rebooting after a chroot recovery... *crosses fingers*
<gnata> recovery from which bug?
<keith2> the bug where everything broke in recent updates
<vistakiller> yes
<vistakiller> i just recover for that
<gnata> on my box it is fuse which cannot create a temp
<keith2> gotta fsck everything again
<vistakiller> but every time i login i have to reinstall network manager
<vistakiller> because is not working
<vistakiller> ok i dont complain is alpha version
<vistakiller> good night all :)
<keith2> i like learning from these things
<vistakiller> me too
<keith2> night
<XmagusX> Interesting bit of fun -- after the latest round of updates, my system no longer boots, siting an error "fsck died with exit status 8."  Running XFS
<mrmcq2u> is there any feature freeze exemption for telepathy-butterfly?
<XmagusX> Anyone have any suggestions on this one?
<pwnguin> XmagusX: step 1, figure out what exit status 8 means
<mrmcq2u> the latest version has support for voice/video.
<pwnguin> hmm. not good: 8    - Operational error
<keith2> hooray! my system is operational again!
<keith2> well, still no internet maybe...
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-16
<XmagusX> "/dev/sdb1 is mounted.  e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting."
<keith2> there we go. started network-manager manually.
<pwnguin> XmagusX: so uh. you surely have an idea what's wrong there..."
<pwnguin> XmagusX: e2fsck is for ext filesystems. you have XFS?
<XmagusX> Indeed I do.  Which makes this error rather frustrating.
<XmagusX> And actually, I believe I need to correct myself, as I think /dev/sdb1 is my /boot partition and formatted ext2
<test34> is the latest update safe ?
<keith2> test34, seems to be
<[31d1]> some new updates in apt created a bunch of dbus and networking related stuff in /etc. looks promising
<test34> ok
<CydeSwype> is anyone else annoyed by empathy taking the place of pidgin?
<Cynthia> Mildly
<CydeSwype> i can't even figure out how to get empathy to blink in the taskbar/tasktray when i have a new message
<Matir> CydeSwype, you can continue to use pidgin.  I am.
<pwnguin> i still have pidgin on upgrade
<CydeSwype> yeah i plan to Matir, i'm just worried about the average user that plays with ubuntu and considers switching
<Matir> CydeSwype, fair point.  I know a lot of work to integrate Empathy with the notification system is still underway
<cjwatson> Scott says that the currently-running publisher run includes all his fixes, on amd64 and i386
<cjwatson> that will be available in about an hour
<cjwatson> (at least from archive.ubuntu.com, dunno about all mirrors)
<pwnguin> you know, when most people break the build
<pwnguin> they mean the compiler fails with a terminal error
<pwnguin> this deserves some sort of super award / achievement :)
<Cynthia> Achievement Unlocked: Build Breaker
<superdump> :)
<cjwatson> pwnguin: I've definitely committed bugs that erased disks in the past
<superdump> hehehe nice
<pwnguin> cjwatson: well, RAID's already tricky
<cjwatson> who mentioned RAID?
<XmagusX> Bollocks.  I found out what the issue seems to be.  /dev/sda and /dev/sdb seemed to have swapped.
<test34> pavucontrol should be part of a default install
<cjwatson> XmagusX: that happens, that's why we try to use UUIDs everywhere
<cjwatson> device naming isn't stable unless you're using something like LVM
<pwnguin> i donno. seems like the easiest way to screw up is to break mdadm. but i guess UUIDs are another tool of mayham
<superdump> are LVM + RAID safe?
<superdump> with the current initscript flux i mean
<cjwatson> goodness knows
<pwnguin> nothing is safe. have backups.
<superdump> my system hasn't imploded
<XmagusX> Anyone have any suggestions as to how to overcome this hurdle?
<Nafai> So it's the init scripts that are broken?
<pwnguin> there's like twenty backup tools packaged in ubuntu :)
<cjwatson> XmagusX: use 'sudo blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/sdb1' etc. to find UUIDs for each device, and make /etc/fstab use UUID=blah rather than /dev/sdb1 etc.
<cjwatson> the installer has set it up that way by default for some time
<pwnguin> one thing ive been looking at is cloning UUIDs
<Artemis3> that works fine unless you replace your disk :)
<cjwatson> yes, none of the solutions are perfect
<pwnguin> this makes coredevel people understandably nervous
<cjwatson> I wrote a mini-dissertation on the topic in http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2008/12/msg00338.html
<pwnguin> OSX can easily make bootable backups via rsync, but UUIDs undo that
<cjwatson> actually replacing disks and reimaging is fine with UUIDs
<cjwatson> the problem is if you *didn't* want the reimaged filesystem to be treated the same as the previous one for the purposes of mounting
<test34> pwnguin, why do you need OSX to do that
<cjwatson> (as long as you reimage the full filesystem, not just its contents)
<pwnguin> imagine you've got a spare drive on a USB enclosure
<pwnguin> and nightly rsyncs to it
<cjwatson> indeed, if you use rsync or similar for backups then you need to take care to restore the UUID in the event of a complete filesystem obliteration (as opposed to merely a few files lost)
<Cynthia> I just use the dd tool, piped through gzip -1 :D
<Cynthia> but that doesn't do incremental backups very well
<pwnguin> cjwatson: right. but what i dont think you want to do is clone the UUID until the old one dies
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> too many negatives
<pwnguin> you dont want two UUIDs in the same system
<cjwatson> pwnguin: indeed
<cjwatson> my approach would either be to save it somewhere independently, or else just to reset the UUID in /etc/fstab et al if you end up needing to do a full-filesystem restore
<pwnguin> i like the full filesystem restore idea mainly because my desktop's been running ubuntu for ten releases without reinstalling
<[31d1]> pwnguin: are you saying that your bootable clone would have the same UUID, and then when you tried to boot from it crazy things would happen?
<[31d1]> or that it would have a different one and be broken?
<pwnguin> the later, but worse
<[31d1]> ah
<pwnguin> the bootable clone would either be different and broken
<pwnguin> or identical and confusing at boot
<[31d1]> i've been trying in a background fashion to make simple bootable backups on ubuntu and havent ever really found a simple enough way
<pwnguin> perhaps i should publish my notes thus far
<[31d1]> probably one of the only things i miss about using mac was i knew a way to do that
<pwnguin> ideally, you'd attach a USB enclosured drive and leave it
<[31d1]> ideally i wouldn't leave it, but just update it every few days, and be able to boot from it if i wanted to
<[31d1]> but yeah
<superdump> i currently use rsync (well, unison cos i'm lazy) to back up important documents to other machines
<[31d1]> i have good backups with rsync, but not nice and bootable
<superdump> my bootable backup is the redundant drive in my RAID
<pwnguin> alternatively, you drop the bootable backup solution and just back up critical stuff like /home and /etc and dpkg -l
<cjwatson> my recommendation would be to make a new filesystem for the backup so that it has a different UUID, rsync to it or whatever, and have a written procedure for restoring it that includes updating /etc/fstab and your boot loader configuration
<cjwatson> oh and /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume. there are more files to touch than is strictly ideal, but it's not a completely unreasonable number either
<NoelJB> anyone else seeing lots of SYMLINK{unique} errors on boot?
<cjwatson> NoelJB: harmless, I understand, but known
<DKcross> well
<superdump> that's about half an hour wasted, half an hour-ish til the builds are done i guess
<DKcross> now , dont work atheros  in karmic?
<NoelJB> cjwatson, OK.  Do you have an LP # for it?
<MaximLevitsky> very recent update removed /etc/init.d/NetworkManager
<superdump> though i'm hooked up to the gb archive mirror so i guess it'll be a bit longer for me
<NoelJB> cjwatson, what about the fact that network-manager isn't starting?
<cjwatson> NoelJB: I don't know that it's filed
<MaximLevitsky> is this intentional (switch to upstart)?
<cjwatson> NoelJB: the boot reorganisation is still publishing - you upgraded too early. An upgrade in half an hour or so should improve things
<cjwatson> MaximLevitsky: yes
<NoelJB> MaximLevitsky, yeah, it's this very late and ill-conceived (just given the proximity to release) migration from initscripts to upstart.  Fine idea, but WAY late in the cycle.
<MaximLevitsky> NoelJB: great!!!!!
<cjwatson> with due respect we disagree on the ill-conceived part, but given the late hour I'm happy to agree to differ on that
<NoelJB> cjwatson, just checking.  I know that stuff has been in process.
<MaximLevitsky> cjwatson: the bad idea was to use devicekit!
<NoelJB> cjwatson, ill-conceived only because of the lateness.
<cjwatson> NoelJB: yes, I did read what you said, but I still respectfully disagree
<MaximLevitsky> devicekit really kills me here.... I hate its new bugs
<NoelJB> cjwatson, not the idea.  would have been fine a month or two ago, or for karmic+1, but a month before release?
<cjwatson> we thought about it fairly hard
<pwnguin> it's not out of character, if you look at the history
<Nafai> So if I can't boot my system all the way...how to I fix?
<cjwatson> doing it for karmic+1 would have meant a new init script system in an LTS release
<[31d1]> hey my boot's down to 8 seconds, i like it :)
<MaximLevitsky> especially new gnome-disk-utility
<pwnguin> beryl, pulseaudio, etc
<NoelJB> cjwatson, ah, fair point on that one.
<MaximLevitsky> my boot is 1:30 seconds....
<cjwatson> Nafai: a live CD plus https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrootRecovery may help
<MaximLevitsky> I mean 1 minute 30 seconds
<superdump> [31d1]: are you serious?
<MaximLevitsky> and this is new laptop
<Nafai> cjwatson: Cool, I was imagining a chroot :)
<pwnguin> [31d1]: post a bootchart!
<[31d1]> http://lrrr.us/boot.png but i have a sweet X-25 SSD :)
<Cynthia> [31d1]: it may boot in 8 seconds, but can it log out in less than 10 seconds? :P
<Nafai> [31d1]: jealous
<pwnguin> heh
<[31d1]> Cynthia: no, it can't :)
<pwnguin> the chart's too short for the process names
<Cynthia> Hehe
<[31d1]> i need to run it with a sleep in there so i can see Gnome being all just as slow as ever, though
<superdump> why is logging out slow?
<Nafai> I admit I don't understand the fascination with fast booting, how often do you boot your machine?
<Cynthia> There's a 10 seconds where GNOME just does nothing
<[31d1]> although some of the time from login->desktop i think is cause my window manager doesn't tell dbus stuff it's waiting to hear
<DKcross> ath5k isnt working ?
<Cynthia> and then the hard drive seeks again and reads for logging out
<DKcross> i cant use
<pwnguin> Nafai: I boot daily.
<Nafai> Since I use hibernate, I only reboot my laptop and my desktop when I've upgraded a kernel pretty much
<[31d1]> Nafai: running alphas makes me boot a lot
<NoelJB> MaximLevitsky, I'm looking at the gdu problem, but with the holidays and company coming, I don't know how much time I'll have before next week.  I don't know if anyone else is looking.
<Nafai> [31d1]: True :)
<cjwatson> Nafai: booting daily is pretty common; fast boot tends to depend on having clean and more reliable code which is good for reasons other than speed; kernel upgrades; in cloud computing environments boot time costs real money
<DanaG> oh yeah, and why the heck can't I "remember authentication" anymore?
<cjwatson> those are a few reasons why we care
<[31d1]> but i'd say it's mostly just an easy metric that relates to how fast everything else is
<Nafai> cjwatson: good point, I'm well acquainted with that last one
<pwnguin> DanaG: in relation to what?
<Nafai> I help manage 2000-3000 Debian boxes for my day job
<cjwatson> there's also a step function involved in tasks that take a certain amount of time
<cjwatson> if something takes maybe anything up to thirty seconds, I'll probably sit and wait for it
<DanaG> In trying to mount my external drive.'
<cjwatson> if it takes a minute or more, I'll go off and get coffee
<DanaG> It always asks for authentication every time I plug it in.
<DanaG> Policykit used to have a checkbox for "remember authentication"... but now no longer does.
<cjwatson> so actually slow tasks tend to eat up disproportionately more than their wallclock time
<DanaG> Also, the devicekit stuff doesn't show up at all in the policykit control thingy.
<pwnguin> cjwatson: only if you assume coffee is unproductive :)
<cjwatson> differently productive. :)
<pwnguin> turn on the computer, then go take a shower. even fsck should be done by then :)
<NoelJB> pwnguin, that depends on the size of the drive and the water temperature.
<Cynthia> I sure hope the water isn't going on the hard drive being fsck'ed
 * Lars_G coughs a hairball
<dto> hi folks. what's the status on upgrading to karmic from within jaunty? failed earlier
<DKcross> hey people, i have ath5k
<Lars_G> \o/
<DKcross> but now, i cant use
<DKcross> andy idea?
<Lars_G>  /o\
<NoelJB> dto, worked for me, but I see some odd behavior compared to a clean install, so I'll probably reinstall when I get time.
<dto> NoelJB: when did you do it?
<cjwatson> dto: it should be happier shortly
<cjwatson> dto: give it twenty minutes maybe
<NoelJB> dto, while back.
<NoelJB> dto, you're seeing something recent?
<dto> cjwatson: wonderful. i will keep my eyes on the channel.
<superdump> cjwatson: roughly how long does replication around the archive servers take?
<cjwatson> superdump: I don't know
<dto> NoelJB: yes, i tried it earlier today when re-doing my system from scratch, and it didn't work. failed during computation of the upgrade
<cjwatson> superdump: the central ones update in maybe 10-20 minutes at worst under vaguely normal circumstances, but who knows about the more far-flung mirrors
<Cynthia> dto: I had that too, it fixed itself some 2 hours later
<superdump> how far-flung is gb? :)
<cjwatson> superdump: it's close, only takes a handful of minutes
<superdump> cool
<superdump> thanks
<superdump> i hope you're not stressing too much right now :)
<cjwatson> superdump: you can find out by looking at /ubuntu/project/trace/ on your mirror, and compare the entry for the mirror (you may have to run 'host' on each entry and compare IP addresses) with that for syowa.canonical.com which is the sync point
<superdump> ok
<superdump> is this update going to be everything migrated or just the important stuff?
<cjwatson> (it's not the master, but looking at the master, cocoplum, is a bit uninformative because the timestamp isn't updated right at the end of the publisher)
<cjwatson> everything relevant to the boot reorganisation, so I'm told
<superdump> ok, good
<superdump> random question - what's happening with ia32libs in ubuntu?
<superdump> it seems debian has switched to multilib
<superdump> is ubuntu following suit or...?
<NoelJB> superdump, what about it?  the goal is to split it up, but for now they had to put some things (audio) back in, as I understand what I saw.
<superdump> i wasn't really sure how to handle it in debian as when the switch occurred, i was prompted that i could either install everything (apps and libs) or install the libs or something else
<dto> Cynthia: i'm gonna try again in a little while, hope it works.
<superdump> i chose to install the libs but it seemed to be pulling in far more libs than i needed and a lot of them were broken during the flux
<superdump> i wanted the behaviour to be that libs needed for dependencies of 32-bit apps that i install get installed but no others
<cjwatson> superdump: we're skipping over the fiddling that Debian's been doing with ia32-libs, and switching directly to multiarch once it's implemented. We tried to get that into karmic but unfortunately missed
<superdump> i didn't want 32-bit versions of every lib i had installed
<cjwatson> there seems a fairly reasonable chance that we'll have more or less proper multiarch in karmic+1
<Artemis3> interesting
<superdump> indeed
<cjwatson> we had an extensive set of discussions about it with the relevant Debian people at UDS
<DefToneX> total noob here. how do i enabling the command line to start when i reboot?
<DefToneX> how do i enable it i mean...can type today.lol
<superdump> i would guess they've moved along with it quite a bit by now as it was a couple of months ago or so when they started the switch
<cjwatson> Debian isn't doing real multiarch yet
<superdump> just splitting stuff up in preparation?
<cjwatson> the ia32-libs people in Debian have been experimenting with a different approach which hasn't been all that popular and is likely to be superseded
<cjwatson> any package splits you see are just routine things that have been happening over time anyway
<superdump> ok
<cjwatson> as in extra lib64* versions of things
<cjwatson> except for libc-bin and libc-dev-bin, those are conscious multiarch preparation
<superdump> i did wonder what they were
<cjwatson> but the dpkg patches haven't landed yet
<BluesKaj> cjwatson, i manged to rescue most of my desktop install by reinstalling on the karmic partition without any formatting . Some of the apps compiled from source have to be reinstalled but otherwise most is fine. I"ve commented out all the archive repos in order to install some stuff from the ppa's etc
<DefToneX> Hey guys how i enabling the command prompt to automatically boot up with a restart?
<BluesKaj> but i haven't "updated" yet
<jtholmes> DefToneX, you open a terminal window from the Kstart menu at the lower left of you screen
<superdump> DefToneX: i'm not sure what you're trying to ask
<superdump> do you want a terminal window to open when you start up?
<DefToneX> how do i add opening the terminal to start up manager?
<jtholmes> DefToneX, that was the ansere to your first question above, the second question is either of the following   shutdown -r now   or  reboot -- -r
<BluesKaj> DefToneX, whynot just place it in the panel and click on it
<DefToneX> when i reboot i want the command line "window" to start automatically
<superdump> openoffice crashed on a document i had earlier
<superdump> the apport generated bug report was 163.1MB
<jtholmes> DefToneX, ubuntu or kubuntu
<superdump> or xubuntu or...
<Cynthia> or netbook remix or...
<DefToneX> ubuntu
<Cynthia> DefToneX: System/Preferences/Startup Applications --> Add --> gnome-terminal
<Cynthia> (gnome-terminal is the command, set any Name and Comment)
<CydeSwype> ya know...those sorts of dialogs should be a bit more friendly...most people don't know the actual application name...being able to select from a list of all programs that the OS knows about would be better
<Cynthia> yeah
<CydeSwype> albeit a bit more windows-like
<DefToneX> that's what i was looking for! ha....thanks Cynthia love ya
<Cynthia> CydeSwype: or provide a list of apps like the Main Menu has
 * CydeSwype wonders if there's a blueprint or brainstorm written for that
<CydeSwype> Cynthia, exactly
<CydeSwype> same with the "create launcher" dialog
<DanaG> Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'Home' has security, but secrets are required.
<DanaG> grr!
<CydeSwype> i bet a bunch of people have tried using that and had their eyes glaze over
<CydeSwype> it's true...secrets are required...a necessary evil
<Cynthia> CydeSwype: right-click application -> add launcher to desktop -> move launcher to required place
<DanaG> well, the thing is, it's not asking me for the key.
<DanaG> I already gave it the key ages ago.
<Cynthia> CydeSwype: but I agree that it's not so intuitive
<DanaG> And yet, it's not showing up in the "edit networks" list, eithert.
<DanaG> either.
<CydeSwype> Cynthia, good point.  that's a good workaround
<NoelJB> LOL well that was fun ...
<NoelJB> DanaG, Network Manager issue?
<DanaG> Yup.
<NoelJB> DanaG, I missed the prelude.  Was rebooted spontaneously by that last apt upgrade
<CydeSwype> DanaG, passwords in general don't seem to stick in karmic...my ssh and ftp bookmarks in gnome always prompt me for passwords despite my telling them to remember the passwords forever
<CydeSwype> have to leave work now...wonder if i should try rebooting (post upgrade) or just leave the lappy on and at work for the night
<NoelJB> DanaG, I've done some work on NM and MM lately, but I haven't looked at how the creds are stored.  You could swing by #nm and ask.
<CydeSwype> think i'll leave it on...
<CydeSwype> see you all
<NoelJB> DanaG, I believe that there was just a discussion in #nm related to the authentication agent.  apparently a dbus-glib regression.  not sure if that's the issue you're seeing, but Dan would know.  cjwatson might, too, if he's the Colin whom Ulrik just mentioned.
<dto2> odd question. the "my computer" "network" "trash" etc icons have disappeared. the desktop still works fine but those particular icons are somehow zapped. how can i put them back?
<dto> blam.
<NoelJB> dto, have you checked your settings with gconf-editor?
<NoelJB> or gconf2-tool if you prefer.
<dto> hmm.
<dto> lets see
<dto> where might i find that? nautilus/
<dto> ah@! thanks
<BenCal> I'm trying to recover my system using the live-cd. the installer started. can I access the console from here to start the chroot recovery?
<NoelJB> dto, apps/nautilus/desktop
<dto> NoelJB: thank you.
<NoelJB> dto, welcome :-)
<superdump> cjwatson: all up on the sync server now?
<superdump> [31d1]: what was your boot time before the initscript changes?
<[31d1]> superdump: that was it
<superdump> oh
<[31d1]> haven't rebooted since they showed up
<[31d1]> why? think it will change?
<superdump> no idea
<CyberKitsune> Ok, so like
<CyberKitsune> I did some package upgrades
<CyberKitsune> Usplash broke
<CyberKitsune> as well as a few other things
<MaximLevitsky> after recent update, I don't see the cd disk in nautilus. do you see same?
<CyberKitsune> I'm using Kubuntu Karmic, so, No idea
<wastrel> some things are broken currently in koala apparently
<CyberKitsune> There were some HAL upgrades however
<MaximLevitsky> gdu shows it however
<MindVirus> [31d1]: I'm proud of you.
<MindVirus> [31d1]: We all are.
<TLF> hello
<TLF> using the live CD, how can i access the migration assistant?
<DasEi> after all that wining in #ubuntu , my 686-vm just updated fine, though some recoverable fsck's, quite usual for vm's on fragmented disks
<TLF> any clues on migration assistant?
<TLF> I'm unable to view it ona lpha5
<AirBender> Hello guys
<TLF_> hello
<TLF_> I was talking about migration assistantç
<DefToneX> How do I return my desktop to back when I first installed ubuntu?
<AirBender> uhmm interesting..
<AirBender> what do you mean with return your desktop to back?
<[31d1]> MindVirus: :)
<Cynthia> DefToneX: it's better to wait for an answer in the channel first
<DefToneX> i want to erase the stuff it saved when i accidentally removed some icons from the task bar
<DefToneX> k sorry C
<Cynthia> so you want to erase the removal of icons?
<Cynthia> i.e. recreate them
<AirBender> yeap
<DefToneX> i'm pretty sure i want to erase my user settings and have it default back to right after i installed the distro
<AirBender> I don-t know a way to undo these kind of changes
<AirBender> ahhh
<DasEi> resetpanel | DefToneX
<DasEi> !resetpanel | DefToneX
<ubottu> DefToneX: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<AirBender> DefToneX: you can delete the gnome folder under ~/
<DasEi> or so
<AirBender> interesting...
<DasEi> another way could be purge and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<AirBender> I was telling a friend to add his user to vboxusers group under karmik, and he said there isn-t such a group under the gnome users and groups dialog. I have confirmed that the dialog is chowing the users list instead of the gourps list...
<AirBender> showing
<AirBender> it smells like a strange mistake...
<Cynthia> in latest karmic, the Users and Groups shows "an internal error occurred" and doesn't start
<superdump> i didn't time it, but it really felt like that booted much quicker
<AirBender> uhm so there's definitely something wrong there
<superdump> there are some unknown key SYMLINK{} issues though
<Cynthia> actually, it's probably not latest anymore, since the archives move a lot
 * Cynthia updates
<AirBender> sure
<AirBender> I'm updating right now
<AirBender> :)
<AirBender> update-manager failed
<Cynthia> I'm apt-getting
<Cynthia> the update manager fails with update calculation errors a lot
<superdump> hmm
<superdump> i haven't had any issues
<AirBender> yeap, I'm aptitudeing
<AirBender> :)
<Cynthia> 64 KB/s on a connection that can handle 500 KB/s down
<Cynthia> the archive is being hammered :(
<test34> Cynthia, try a different mirror?
<Cynthia> United States archives are going to be slightly laggy for Canada eh? Thanks, changed my mirror to a Canadian one
<Cynthia> ... but still, 50 KB/s on that one
<test34> try another one, and another one, etc;)
<NoelJB> superdump, cjwatson says that the SYMLINK{unique} issue is known and ignorable.
<AirBender> may be the traffic problem is in your isp
<superdump> NoelJB: ok, cool. thanks
<test34> true AirBender
<AirBender> try httpÑ--speedtest.net
<AirBender> wow
<AirBender> http://speedtest.net
<BotLobsta> does anyone know what specific issues the topic is talking about?
<AirBender> and check if you can use the remaining bandwidth
<test34> BotLobsta, theres a thread talking about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267183
<BotLobsta> thanks
<DefToneX> sorry guys my system bugged out...can u give me that command again? i wanted to go back to my desktop like it was when i first installed ubuntu
<AirBender> !resetpanel |DefToneX
<ubottu> DefToneX: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<superdump> does anyone know where the xubuntu artwork devs can be found?
<AirBender> this one?
<Cynthia> AirBender: now my packages are up-to-date, and a further apt-get update won't download anything
<Cynthia> so maybe I can test the speed-test-while-downloading thing tomorrow, but not today
<NoelJB> Cynthia, what change are you expecting to see?
<AirBender> cool, you can still do the test if you want to check your current speed... but doesn't matter
<Cynthia> change of download speed from the mirror
<Cynthia> apt-get update took the better of 5 minutes, I think
<edgy> Hi, $ ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/z60_hdparm.rules
<edgy> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2009-08-31 05:16 /etc/udev/rules.d/z60_hdparm.rules -> ../hdparm.rules
<edgy> this is a dangling link
<edgy> is it only me?
<DefToneX> thanks ubottu
<Cynthia> oh, speedtest.net requires Flash
<Cynthia> shall I use Gnash or Adobe? (64-bit)
<AirBender> may be... hope to see the days when flash will note be needed anymore
<AirBender> I think flash-player alpha is a good option if you want a usable plugin
<AirBender> Cynthia: but no the flash-plugin suggested by ubuntu
<NoelJB> Cynthia, I use 64-bit Adobe
<Cynthia> so flashplugin-nonfree?
<Nafai> Are things still broken?
<NoelJB> Cynthia, flashplugin-installer
<Cynthia> Thank you
<AirBender> NoelJB: is this the adobe's alpha?
<AirBender> if this gets installed using nspluginwrapper, I would not recommend it
<NoelJB> AirBender, me, neither.  I need to check.
<Cynthia> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Cynthia>   flashplugin-installer ia32-libs lib32asound2 lib32bz2-1.0 lib32gcc1  lib32ncurses5 lib32stdc++6 lib32v4l-0 lib32z1 libc6-i386 nspluginwrapper
<NoelJB> I usually install directly from the Adobe site.
<NoelJB> OK, Cynthia, get it direct from the Adobe site.
<Cynthia> was 52% downloaded, clearing partial packages and getting it from Adobe then :D
<Cynthia> .deb with GDebi says wrong architecture
 * Cynthia tries the .tar.gz
<barry> anybody know why gnome-terminal would suddenly be eating all my 'n' keys?  no other app seems to be doing this, and no other key seems to be affected.  how weird!
<Cynthia> no idea, sorry. gnome-terminal doesn't eat my n's
<ali12341> barry: i saw that one time... but i forget what it was. i think a key was stuck down
<AirBender> Cynthia: this is the link http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<AirBender> it's a linux 64 bits pre-release version of flashplayer
<ali12341> barry: like ctrl or alt - and not physically stuck down, but stuck down in software, like when you switch context while holding a key
<ali12341> so try pressing and releasing all modifiers
<AirBender> the best we 64 bits users can get so far
<Cynthia> ah
<Cynthia> I was getting the usual one
<AirBender> this is for 32 bits
<AirBender> have you installed flashplayer from adobe before? I mean without using the .deb packages
<Cynthia> I have, it usually comes in the form of an install script
<NoelJB> AirBender, what is for 32 bits?  I download the tar and just copy the .so into place.
<NoelJB> Cynthia, it is just one file.
<Cynthia> it came with an install.sh the last time I downloaded it, unless I'm mixing it up with some other software package
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> well, as NoelJB said the process isn't difficult, but you have to take care of some symlinks If I remember well
<Cynthia> ok, done
<Cynthia> sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<AirBender> yeap
<Cynthia> http://www.speedtest.net/result/566314837.png
<AirBender> in the past it was needed to make a symlink in a firefox's specific folder I think...
<AirBender> excellent
<Cynthia> 430 KB/s is much higher than Ubuntu archives' 60 KB/s
<Cynthia> which leads me to believe they're just really busy
<AirBender> so there is a bit of servers overhead
<NoelJB> On mine, it looks like: flashplugin-alternative.so -> /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin which I manually linked to where I put the 64 bit version.
<Cynthia> oh right, the alternatives
<NoelJB> <<shrug>> you're fine, Cyn
<Cynthia> this is just a really temporary install anyway, it will most likely break tomorrow
<Cynthia> so I'll bother with the release version :)
<NoelJB> :-)
<AirBender> mine is broken now...
<AirBender> I didn't read the channel's topic
<AirBender> XD
<Cynthia> I backed everything up with a dd|gzip after zeroing out unused parts of my hard drive
<Cynthia> alpha doesn't scare me right now
<AirBender> heheh
<AirBender> I used to install alpha versions in my machine, but with karmic I'm only testing it on VBox so far...
<AirBender> don't have enough time for surprises...
<barry> ali12341: weird.  <modifier>-n works but <no-modifier>-n doesn't!  even with a restarted terminal and /only/ in terminal
<aboSamoor> this is really useful link for people who suffered problem with booting according to the latest updates.  http://roderick-greening.blogspot.com/2009/09/recover-non-booting-linux-system.html
<Nafai> aboSamoor: Thank you muchly
<aboSamoor> Nafai: welcome :)
<NoelJB> Cynthia, I have a 500GB laptop drive, so I have 5 OS partitions, an swap partition and a shared data partition.
<Cynthia> 500 GB on a laptop? I have 300 GB on this desktop
<NoelJB> Cynthia, actually, 2x500 internal, plus external.  :-)
<Cynthia> Ouch :D If your external holds data as well, I can see why dd|gzip wouldn't work so well
<Cynthia>   FFE LP: #427356.
<Cynthia>   * Replace hwclock udev rule with an Upstart job.  This has never needed to be a udev rule after all since it doesn't access the hardware!
<NoelJB> Cynthia, actually, I did an initial dd to create a dup drive, and I have a script that backs up all of the inactive partitions to the clone drive.
<Cynthia> hwclock == 'hardware' clock, though, no?
<NoelJB> Cynthia, my desktop has about 5TB but working with these things is what I do for a living, so ...
<Cynthia> NoelJB: true
<Cynthia> I'm just an enthusiast
 * Amaranth has 160GB in his laptop, 500GB in his desktop, and a 1TB external drive
<Amaranth> I've love to get 500GB in my laptop but I'm worried about power usage
<Cynthia> 300 GB, 200 GB external. But I don't have much data. Most of it is Java programs, for which I can delete the binaries before backing up, and my handwriting font which compresses well
<Cynthia> speaking of Java, OpenJDK 64-bit has no plugin, or am I dreaming?
<Amaranth> yeah, I don't really need 500GB in my laptop but git checkouts and builds of basically every component of a modern GNOME desktop take up a lot of room
<NoelJB> Cynthia, not sure, I'd have to look.  I do have a 64-bit java plugin from Sun.
<Amaranth> and it's a dual-boot system with OS X so...
<Amaranth> OS X apps take up a _lot_ of space
<Cynthia> I've never used Mac OS, so I wouldn't know
<superdump> indeed they do
<Amaranth> Cynthia: It's almost as bad as Windows
<superdump> space just seems to disappear
<Amaranth> It's like every OS X app is Adobe Reader as far as space used
<Amaranth> (Adobe Reader on Windows uses like 700MB of space)
<ajmitch> that sounds a little excessive
<Cynthia> Windows Vista+ is worse because all the apps are in the manifest area (Windows\WinSxS) and all the icons have like 10 resolutions in them
<[31d1]> holy crap http://lrrr.us/boot.png superdump
<Nafai> Is there a way to boot a live cd into just a shell prompt and not graphical mode?
<superdump> [31d1]: eeeeehehehee :) nice
<Cynthia> [31d1]: congrats on 6 seconds
<[31d1]> that's nuts
<superdump> the 74MB/s is the peak disk throughput right?
<[31d1]> it used to be 10-12 in jaunty
<NoelJB> I am nowhere near that.
<Cynthia> Nafai: try using the boot options (F6) to add 'single'
<superdump> it was 144MB/s last time i think
<NoelJB> that's measured from when?
<superdump> kind of interesting
<Cynthia> single-user might give you a root prompt
<[31d1]> boot to gdm prompt afaik
<Nafai> Cynthia: Hrm, well I kind of need network
<NoelJB> [31d1], starts when?  when grub starts loading the image?
<[31d1]> yeah 74MB/s isn't that great
<aboSamoor> [31d1]: and how was that done ? I mean the 6 seconds, SSD ?
<[31d1]> whenever bootchart starts normally NoelJB
<Cynthia> eh... all the non-singleuser runlevels will have both network and gdm, I think
<NoelJB> [31d1], OK
<[31d1]> aboSamoor: yeah i got one of those X-25 dopesauce drives
<Cynthia> (@Nafai above)
<superdump> [31d1]: i'm guessing the reads are spread out much better or something so there doesn't need to be as much data read at once
<Nafai> Ok
<[31d1]> superdump: hmm, maybe
<Cynthia> There's no seeking on a solid-state drive
<Cynthia> so readahead can read from everywhere at once
 * superdump sleeps
<[31d1]> man, now i really want to figure out this dbs nonsense with my window manager that i think makes login->desktop extra slow
<[31d1]> dbus
<[31d1]> i want to understand bootchart a bit better
<[31d1]> its hard to tell what's taking time for itself, and what's just making a line because it is running
<Cynthia>   * debian/sreadahead.upstart:    - Start before mounting filesystems.
<Cynthia> Is this why I see "/dev/sda{1,2,5,6,7}: No such file or directory" on boot?
<EruditeHermit> err
<EruditeHermit> lol
<EruditeHermit> I feel lucky my computer boots
<Cynthia> congrats :)
<CyberKitsune> lol
<CyberKitsune> well
<bucky> i don't have a lo in ifconfig after the last upgrade anyone else have this?
<CyberKitsune> It seems that Kubuntu users were unaffected by the boot issues.
<EruditeHermit> bucky, I have lo
<StrawberryBatman> y0 guys, how do I find out if my hardware supports KMS?
<bucky> also said something about can't write to /shm and pts... i think it has to do with the hal updates
<EruditeHermit> CyberKitsune, what are the boot issues?
<CyberKitsune> It doesn't boot in some cased
<nostahl> woot im getting an ipod touch in a few days
<EruditeHermit> StrawberryBatman, what is your hardware?
<CyberKitsune> cases*
<StrawberryBatman> I get a new graphics glitch when I enable composite that shouldn't be there and I need to know what it is.
<StrawberryBatman> My hardware is t40 standard
<StrawberryBatman> which means mobile radeon 2500
<StrawberryBatman> p3
<EruditeHermit> StrawberryBatman, so no by default
<CyberKitsune> Oh, wait
<CyberKitsune> ISSUE
<StrawberryBatman> What, I thought kms for radeon was into the experimental stage
<CyberKitsune> After upgrading Kubuntu 9.10's packages
<EruditeHermit> StrawberryBatman, yes it is, but you have to enable it
<CyberKitsune> Usplash doesn't work
<StrawberryBatman> how do I enable it?
<CyberKitsune> anymore
<EruditeHermit> CyberKitsune, thats what I have right now, but it still boots
<CyberKitsune> Yeah
<EruditeHermit> StrawberryBatman, do me a favour type glxinfo | grep renderer
<EruditeHermit> into a terminal
<EruditeHermit> CyberKitsune, thats not that big a deal
<StrawberryBatman> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R100 (RV200 4C57) 20090101 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<EruditeHermit> could be a lot worse
<CyberKitsune> except, you can't Alt-F1 into the console since Usplash fails
<EruditeHermit> StrawberryBatman, you need to add radeon.modeset=1 to the kernel commandline
<StrawberryBatman> I don't understand it, but before I added composite disable to my xorg.conf, a lot of software was glitching.. notifications, task manager, and everything composited would turn into gibberish on my screen.
<test34> topic
<[31d1]> yeah topic seems overly pessimistic now
<test34> topic is out of date
<test34> (for me anyways)
<dto> dude, that wiped out my file with joystick support. i get the old version of console.lisp from github now.
<dto> that's ok. i'll grab it from launchpad
<StrawberryBatman> so it should look like " linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-10-generic root=UUID=6longnumber ro   quiet splash radeon.modeset=1" ?
<[31d1]> oh neat all 6 virtual terminals or consoles or whatever they are called work again
<[31d1]> but less fonty goodness than before
<Cynthia> hmm, XChat crashed along with my whole session :D and usplash is gone from the boot process
<[31d1]> i swear unicode used to work in them
<IdleOne> Hey what's the status of Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) in karmic?
<IdleOne> working is is UXA still broken?
<IdleOne> or is*
<Cynthia> I have "Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)" and it works accelerated in Karmic; Compiz used to be slow in Jaunty but is now super fast
<IdleOne> Cynthia: so should I give it a shot and upgrade?
<IdleOne> I have no issue with breaking or having to re-install if needed
<IdleOne> but I rather not heh
<Cynthia> Get the alpha5 LiveCD if you can't handle breakage
<Cynthia> test it out there, then get back to Jaunty
<IdleOne> well according to topic I better not
<IdleOne> I'll wait. thank you for your answer Cynthia
<Cynthia> The Alpha5 LiveCD is stable
<Cynthia> Just, don't go to Update Manager yet :D
<AirBender> wow, I think karmic is booting almost at twice the speed It did some days ago...
<AirBender> unfortunately once you login, all the speed goes to hell XD
<BluesKaj> well, don't update or you won't getback in
<AirBender> hehe, actually I didn't read the topic before updating....
<AirBender> and had to solve the mess...
<AirBender> but now is booting ok, ignoring all the warnings, and an issue with the timestamp of the filesystem...may be related to VBox...
<BluesKaj> yeah, mydesktop suffered majaor trauma, which is being fixed now..I hope
<Cynthia> filesystem last mount time is another issue
<AirBender> do you have the same problem Cynthia ?
<AirBender> I thought it was related to VBox...
<Cynthia> I had it earlier today, and I do every time I reinstall Karmic
<AirBender> ok
<Cynthia> Mount time is in the future, 4 hours or so
<Cynthia> it's a timezone problem
<AirBender> it seems to be related to a non UTC timestamping
<AirBender> I mean to a UTC timestamp
<AirBender> which at boot time seems like the future
<AirBender> yeap
<BluesKaj> haven't updated this laptop, and I won't for a day or 2
<AirBender> it's just the difference between my timezone and UTC
<Dai> i was considering taking the plunge yesterday.  i'm glad i didn't
<BluesKaj> I recovered most of my desktop, just non-repos apps missing
<AirBender> ok, gotta sleep now
<AirBender> Good Night Ubunter@s !
<vasuvi> I'm getting weird errors since my last dist-upgrade, and think I have traced it to Upstart.  What's the best way to downgrade it back to 0.6.3-1?
<vasuvi> Weird errors on bootup that is; namely, it wants to run fsck after the partitions are already mounted
<Kubou> I just installed updates for Kubuntu 9.04 and KDE crashed... Is there a way to revert to working OS?
<Cynthia> for 9.04 questions please see #ubuntu
<Cynthia> this is for 9.10 Karmic Koala
<Kubou> sry was told to go here... misunderstanding
 * Cynthia shrugs
<vasuvi> ok, just downloaded the older version from the mirror and used 'dpkg -i' to manually downgrade it; hopefully this will solve the boot problem
<DanaG1> (eth0): canceled DHCP transaction, dhcp client pid 7310     -- Error received: Numerical result out of range
<DanaG1> -- Original message: type=0x19 length=56 flags=<REQUEST,ACK> sequence-nr=1253074410 pid=4201609
<DanaG> argh!  stupid NetworkManager.
<sunshinepants> a few hours later, and I'm recovered from the upstart switch over
<sunshinepants> fast boot time
<sunshinepants> faster anyway
<dto> sunshine, what did you switch to?
<sunshinepants> installed from the daily x86, updated with safe-upgrade
<sunshinepants> I got a 500gb wd passport disk for my stuff. this thing is awesome.
<sunshinepants> writing to it is tolerable, and read times are almost twice as fast
<dto> cool :)
<sunshinepants> http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Passport-Essential-WDME5000TN/dp/B001F9LY14
<dto> what's the interface? esata?
<DanaG> NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'Home' has security, but secrets are required.
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> passport is 2.5" -- usb2.0 only.
<DanaG> ARGH, damn networkmanager!
<DanaG> It refuses to use the key I gave it for my network... and then also fails to ask me to enter the key.
<sunshinepants> regular usb 2.0.  my laptop.  thing has no esata.  had trouble with an esata card in the past, so yea
<sunshinepants> network manager..
<sunshinepants> I'm working on a clippy type character that pops up and says "here, let me manage your networks"
<Cynthia> did someone say Clippy?
<Cynthia> Noooooo!!
<EruditeHermit> die clippy
<EruditeHermit> err
<EruditeHermit> I mean
<EruditeHermit> hi
<Cynthia> Common typo
<EruditeHermit> my boot times are getting slower and slower
<EruditeHermit> =p
<EruditeHermit> yesterday it was at 53 seconds
<EruditeHermit> now at 1:08
<DanaG> hah, segfault in polkit_check_authorization.
<EruditeHermit> and jaunty was at 30-40 seconds
<sunshinepants> the # of fashion images that usb disk has on amazon. thorough
<sunshinepants> jauntyness
<DanaG> hah, "available to all users" is GRAYED OUT!
<DanaG> Stupid networkmanager.
<DanaG> hah, and it says "networkmanager is not running..."
<DanaG> sudo start network-manager
<DanaG> wow, that sucks... there's such inconsistency.  Is it networkmanager?  NetworkManager?  Network-Manager?
<DanaG> now I just need to fix that danged "last write time is in the future".
<bucky> DanaG, which file got written to in the future?
<DanaG> Superblock.
<DanaG> So, it forces a fsck every time I boot.
<sunshinepants> DanaG: x64?
<DanaG> Yup.
<Nafai> Yeah, that's one of the errors I'm getting
<sunshinepants> DanaG: have seen same stuff.  staying on x86 and only using x64 for testing
<nostahl> there we go, got webserver all up and working on a fresh install of karmic
<nostahl> woot
<Cynthia> nostahl: beware, it'll break tomorrow
<nostahl> why
<sunshinepants> DanaG: this is with a dell d830
<Cynthia> I'm mainly kidding, but such are alphas
<nostahl> hehe
<nostahl> everyone's broke this morning
<Cynthia> Aye
<nostahl> i probably wont update now untill release maybe
<nostahl> though i do need to get evolution fixed
<nostahl> wont let me setup email account
<nostahl> any ideas?
<DanaG> Linux vogon.csc.calpoly.edu 2.6.25.3-18.fc9.i686 #1 SMP Tue May 13 05:38:53 EDT 2008 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> hmm, nevermind.
<DanaG> Linux E iteBook 2.6.31-10-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 10 23:29:56 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> that's me/
<DanaG> wait...
<DanaG> I'm not UTC!
<DanaG> That's wrong!
<ajmitch> because that's the date the kernel was compiled
<Cynthia> that was the build time of Linux
<DanaG> ah.
<Cynthia> Sep 10 :D
<DanaG> silly me.
<DanaG> =þ
 * milos_ can't boot into desktop cause of nvidia and xorg. Must use nv instead :(
<bucky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/427822  <- superblock in the future
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427822 in linux "fsck says last write time in future" [Critical,Fix committed]
<sewa> hi, is a woraround to boot karmic?
<sewa> only i have now is a read-only file system
<Cynthia> What error do you get?
<sewa> wait
<sewa> a sec
<sewa> :B
<sewa> well
<sewa> i've downgraded initramfs and initscripts to ubuntu45 and ubuntu2 builds respectively
<sewa> and now boots to X, but lemme check dmesg for errors
<sewa> Cynthia,
<Cynthia> Hi
<sewa> udevd unknowkey symlink.... /lib/udev/...
<sewa> udevd NAME="%k" is superfluous and break kernel
<sewa> can not read etc udev rules z60 hdparm
<Cynthia> the symlink{unique} thing shouldn't break boot
<sewa> dev sda1 unexepcted inconsistency run fsck mannualy
<Cynthia> neither should the rules
<sewa> fuse: failed ti create temporary directory
<Cynthia> though,
<Cynthia> bug 427822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427822 in linux "fsck says last write time in future" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427822
<Cynthia> just run 'fsck /' and 'init 6'
<DanaG> yay, got new kernel with fix of superblock write in future.
<sewa> ok
<sewa> #33?
<sewa> dunno if is a bug but now (thanks to you Cynthia) i can boot to X, but when i open firefox i'velost all my conf
<sewa> now i have a default theme (but in config i have setted the theme i've use)
<sewa> sorry my english btw
<Cynthia> I can manage to understand you
<Cynthia> :)
<sewa> thanks
<Cynthia> Your theme works, but Firefox has been reset?
<Cynthia> The filesystem check may have removed bad files
<nostahl> anyone know a fix for evolution not allowing setup of email accounts
<sewa> thanks Cynthia
<sewa> regards from Chile
<Cynthia> You're welcome, from Canada
<mjbrooks> I just spent half the day with a hosed system after who know what came in an update this morning... things are still wonky
<Cynthia> yeah
<mjbrooks> I'd boot and there'd be a fsck error and it would get stuck, I'd fix that and get into the logon screen but no mouse or keyboard
<nostahl> cynthia do you know of a fix for evolution
<Cynthia> nostahl: no, never used evolution
<Cynthia> mjbrooks: you are not alone, I got both of those errors
<Cynthia> now usplash is gone, but my system... works'ish
<mjbrooks> resoled yet, because even though I got in a whole bunch of errors flew by
<mjbrooks> ah
<mjbrooks> trolling the bug DB now
<Cynthia> Don't you mean trawling? :)
<Cynthia> I'm sure the devs don't want people acting like trolls in Launchpad
<mjbrooks> lol
<mjbrooks> so you were getting the filesystem errors too?
<Cynthia> Yes
<mjbrooks> mine were about the last access time being in the future, but the dates were wrong
<Cynthia> At least, the filesystem future one
<mjbrooks> yeah
<mjbrooks> so it wasn't just me
<Cynthia> Indeed it wasn't. #ubuntu+1 was buzzing today with the same report from many users
<mjbrooks> happen to catch a bug number for it?
<Cynthia> bug 327822
<ubottu> Bug 327822 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/327822 is private
<Cynthia> bug 427822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427822 in linux "fsck says last write time in future" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427822
<mjbrooks> thanks
<ripps> Hey, what's this? Software store is in my updates queue
<EruditeHermit> yeah
<Cynthia> https://launchpad.net/software-store
<EruditeHermit> its part of a default install
<mac_v> ripps: that will replace add/remove...
<ripps> I still have add/remove in my app menu, when will it be replaced?
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/EliteBook-karmic-20090915-6.png
<Cynthia> Probably not in Karmic
<DanaG> argh, that's even without the 'sleep'.
<pwnguin> high disk use, low throughput
<DanaG> yeah.
<pwnguin> also a fsck
<Cynthia> DanaG: so much time in modprobe and blkid :(
<pwnguin> schroot?
<DanaG> yeah, I have it set up so I can chroot to jaunty from karmic, and vice versa.... but for some reason, it insists on setting it up on startup, instead of on demand.
<mjbrooks> I wonder if the keyboard thing flowed from that or if it was a separate thing
<pwnguin> DanaG: how fragmented is your filesystem?
<DanaG> I'm not sure.  How do I find out?
<pwnguin> carefully
<Cynthia> lol.
<mac_v> lol
<DanaG> nerdy response to the joke:  I meant "by what means", not "in what manner".
<pwnguin> im just saying, you dont want to break things
<pwnguin> there's a program called filefrag
<mac_v> anyone tried e2fs frag?
<pwnguin> it might be part of ext utils
<mac_v> or is it e2fsdefrag ?
<DanaG> I'm on ext4, though.
<Cynthia> http://www2.lut.fi/~ilonen/ext3_fragmentation.html
<DanaG> oh yeah, I do have data=journal set, by the way.  I'm hoping it'll improve file integrity.
<mac_v> yeah its supposed to defrag ext4
<pwnguin> i wouldn't nessecarily defrag
<DanaG> How do I _check_ fragmentation?
<pwnguin> filefrag
<pwnguin> e2fsprogs
<Cynthia> actually, never mind my link
<Cynthia> try http://www2.lut.fi/~ilonen/fibmap.pl directly
<Cynthia> usage: chmod a+x fibmap.pl && ./fibmap.pl /PATH
<DanaG> Configurator ran OK; FIBMAP is 1; BLOCK_SIZE is 4096
<DanaG> No non-contiguous files found!
<DanaG> No contiguous files found!
<DanaG> hah, that's with no parameters.
<Cynthia> :D
<DanaG> Shouldn't it tell you usage in that case?
<Cynthia> Probably no files in your working directory
 * DanaG slaps the writer with a fish.
<Cynthia> The script is not very polished, the author said
<DanaG> I ran it from /home/dana.
<DanaG> I'll check it on root.
 * Cynthia nods
<[31d1]> All your quantum are good
<[31d1]> quantum files, even
<Cynthia> All your quantum are belong to us?
<pwnguin> with respect to boot, you want the readahead file list
<DanaG> readahead has been replaced by sreadahead, "optimized for ssds."
<DanaG> Too bad I don't have an SSD.
<pwnguin> same concept
<pwnguin> different sorting
<veiz> anyone install Tor on Karmic ?
<veiz> it told me 'libevent1 >=1.3e needed', but I have 1.4.x installed
<veiz> I added a Jaunty repository.
<veiz> I know the official support is only Jaunty for ubuntu. any workaround? Since this libevent1 problem, can not build from scratch
<DanaG> I sure hope that script isn't crossing filesystem boundaries.
<ripps> Hmm... now I'm going to have to make a black-white version of the software store icon for my black-white icon theme
<DasEi> veiz : hm in jaunty I had to use the ibex repos
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> sudo filefrag performance.mov
<pwnguin> performance.mov: 4333 extents found, perfection would be 10 extents
<Cynthia> nice fragmentation there, pwnguin
<pwnguin> anything i download from the internet ends up like that
<Cynthia> I'll try to make a bootchart chart
<veiz> DasEi, emmmm, more details? ibex for tor ? or libevent?
<DanaG> argh, I can't tell what the perl script is reading.
<DanaG> Does it stop at filesystem boundaries?  It had better, or else it's rather a failure.
<DasEi> veiz : the repo, was a inline ibex one, but worked flawless with apt then
<DasEi> second, fishing the line
<pwnguin> why trust a perl script to rread your filesystem raw?
<veiz> DasEi, let/me try it first, thanks
<DanaG> argh, perl doesn't seem to have an equivalent of sh -x.
<DanaG> screw that.
<veiz> DasEi, same error, libevent1 (>=1.3e), can not install it
<pwnguin> why not something like "cat /etc/readahead | xargs filefrag" ?
<DasEi> veiz : I just looked up again, there is a jaunty repo, too meanwhile , firing up vm to see myself now
<veiz> DasEi, thank you
<AlanBell> is it safe to go back in the karmic waters again yet?
<mjbrooks> AlanBell, not until Oct 29
<AlanBell> lol
<Cynthia> http://picpaste.com/voltorb-karmic-20090916-1.png
<AlanBell> I see some chat at 04:00 about the topic being overly pessimistic
<Cynthia> The archive pretty much works right now
<Cynthia> I did an apt-get update/grade before rebooting with Bootchart
<AlanBell> great, thanks
<mjbrooks> 23 seconds... pffft that's forever
<Cynthia> mjbrooks: :)
<Cynthia> at least better than 1:03 min
<mjbrooks> how was that chart made?
<mjbrooks> I want one!
<mjbrooks> lol
<Cynthia> wpa-supplicant seems superfluous when I don't even have wireless in the house :(
<Cynthia> sudo apt-get install bootchart && sudo init 6
<Cynthia> after reboot, the file is in /var/log/bootchart/ as hostname-karmic-yyyymmdd-N.png
<mjbrooks> ooooh, if only I had the balls to reboot... after today, I may never reboot again ;)
<Cynthia> :)
<Cynthia> I'd say an apt-get update *right now* is safe
<mjbrooks> it's offering me another kernel :/
<Cynthia> no guarantees though, a dev may commit a broken package during that time
<DasEi> lol, not an hour and again updates running ..what a hot stuff
<Cynthia> DasEi: who? :P
<mjbrooks> well I'll do it once this backup completes... should be about an hour
<Cynthia> cool
<EruditeHermit> anyone tested the latest kernel update?
<mjbrooks> I need a backup as when the system broke I had no access to my files... I ecryptfs-ed my home partition
<DasEi> veiz , Cynthia : I want to follow veiz and started vm, added a repo and then of course update, less an hour ago sys was updated/graded, now it agin pulls down 10 MB..
<Cynthia> Looks like what I did
<Cynthia> er, got*
<mjbrooks> I'm renaming my host to badkarma
<EruditeHermit> are they getting rid of usplash btw?
<Cynthia> I have a Pokémon name theme in the house; this host is usually named jolteon, after how fast it goes, but I renamed it voltorb because it's highly unstable at the moment
<EruditeHermit> do they want to start X so early that xsplash is all that we see
<DasEi> veiz : yes is a bug so far, searching launchpad for it now
<Cynthia> EruditeHermit: x11-common is S70 in the boot sequence, so it starts after usplash
<EruditeHermit> Cynthia, is the current usplash not starting just a bug
<EruditeHermit> not a change that was planned
<tjr> are the boot problems from yesterday not quite fixed yet?
<Q-FUNK> hey jono! :)
<mjbrooks> EruditeHermit, probably... there was major breakage
<Q-FUNK> tjr: not fixed. fsck fails and a few other dodgy things.
<veiz> DasEi, yeah, I saw the bug several days ago, someone is working on it?
<Cynthia> EruditeHermit @ usplash bug: I have no idea
<tjr> Q-FUNK: ok, I still just get a black screen after updating today but I'll wait some more then
<DasEi> veiz : few posts, DasEi loading..
<mjbrooks> tjr, black screen? you have nvidia?
<jono> hey Q-FUNK
<tjr> no intel
<Q-FUNK> I'm really wondering what got into slangasek's mind to allow that major init.d script dumping session to get a feeeze exception. :(
<tjr> mjbrooks: and I think it happens much earlier than when starting X, more like when the bootup progressbar usually starts filling
<mjbrooks> tjr, odd
 * mjbrooks  rebeer
<tjr> mjbrooks: ok that doesn't sound good ;) maybe easier to just reinstall alpha 5 and go from there again
<DasEi> veiz : bfore  syncinc from Debian, I'll try , though uuh trust : https://launchpad.net/~brcha/+archive/ppa/+build/1085545
<DasEi> veiz : before  syncing from Debian, I'll try *
<veiz> DasEi, wow, it's lpia arch~ lol
<veiz> DasEi, i'm under i386 still~
<veiz> DasEi, yeah, see there is a i386:)
<veiz> DasEi, cooooool, no dependency to libevent1 (>=1.3e)
<DasEi> veiz : got it ?
<veiz> DasEi, yeah, under installation:)
<DasEi> the damn vm wants to be rebooted again, but  --dry-run found no complains
<veiz> DasEi, wow, it based on new libc6, so, i need to install that first:)  really thanks!
<DasEi> veiz : anyway tor's security concept is very nice and I think this should be fixed, there are some on, the bug is known, but the altered tor deb then has to be verified by the tor people first then
<veiz> DasEi, not familiar with the package delivery procedure, but I saw someone (maybe upstream maintainers) told the official tor in Jaunty is out of date, need to update to the latest one, who (downstream) should decided it?
<veiz> reboot after libc6 upgrade:)
<DasEi> veiz: to verify the integrity of soft, apps uses pgp keys. if third parties are involved, the got to sign the debs. if a deb has to be altered to fit in next release, the tor people have to check it first, before they give their amen, thats the story behind
<DasEi> apps = apt *
<indus> so yesterday's breakdown been fixed yet?
<milos_> no. according to topic
<tobixen> it seems to be going from bad to worse, first I could only observe X being broken, after next upgrade the wireless failed working, and now I also get quite many ugly error messages on boot
<mjbrooks> tobixen, close your eyes when booting
<tobixen> ;)
<DasEi> veiz ?
<Q-FUNK> some people need to revisit the meaning of Feature Freeze.  quickly.
<tobixen> My old laptop is running gentoo, and it's also without X and wifi after a failed gentoo upgrade.  I should probably see if I could kick it back into life ;-)
<indus> any devs here?
<indus> cjwatson: hello you there?
<ior3k> wow, the builds are still broken?
<jussi01> indus: really, just ask your question, pinging people randomly isnt the way to go, nor is it often appreciated.
<DasEi> veiz: I got it to run after tsocks was installed, also up (and working)
<indus> jussi01: i know,only yesterday night i was talking to him about the breakage, so was wonderting if he is around
<ior3k> my system is back up, though no usplash now
<indus> ior3k: hi
<ior3k> hey indus
<ior3k> and gdm even works again
<ior3k> so it could be worse
<indus> ior3k: so things beetter now?
<ior3k> yeah, much better
<ior3k> I'm getting some strange errors when boot starts
<ior3k> udev related, it seems
<ior3k> but other than that, everything seems to be working fine
<indus> ior3k: when did u get the updates?
<DasEi> it's a funny thought, being a human developer doing a typo, then the whole bunch of karmic users sit on the floor until it's foud / repo updated, hehe
<AlanBell> I was bold and did an update
<DasEi> found
<AlanBell> I am now in text mode :-(
<DasEi> AlanBell: can you sudo ?
<ior3k> indus: about 8 hours ago, all the dependency problems seem to have been fixed
<qzio> im too in text mode...
<AlanBell> DasEi: yes
<qzio> and my wlan isnt working. ifconfig wlan0 up gives errors :(
<AlanBell> I did sudo dhclient to get my network up
<ior3k> I was in text mode for the whole day yesterday, but then things started working after this last update
<tobixen> i'm also in console mode, and without wifi. tried to update some few minutes ago
<AlanBell> and the high res fbcon seems to have gone too
<indus> ior3k: any idea if that apt d bus error is fixed too?
<DasEi> AlanBell: sudo init 1 , then dpkg > repair packages , else reconfigure graphics
<qzio> and the new super-wierd-stupid grub2 doesnt give me access to the menu, it just boots the first alternative without any possibility to select another kernel
<tobixen> maybe my mirror is out of sync
<indus> qzio: press esc for that
<ior3k> indus: what error is that?
<qzio> indus: yes i tried that...........
<qzio> didnt help
<indus> ior3k: apt-get update was giving a dbus error
<ior3k> ah, I should add that I changed my mirrors to archive.ubuntu.com
<qzio> still boots without any possibility what so ever
<indus> ior3k: so not sure if i can update even
<ior3k> indus: did you try starting dbus manually?
<indus> ior3k: hmm no :)
<qzio> how should the /etc/default/grub file look like to enable selecting something other then the first alternative during boot?
<indus> ior3k: iam at work now, so ill be trying all things
<indus> ior3k: iam guessing upstart caused all services to not start auto
<ior3k> indus: yeah, but that was fixed 8 hours ago
<ior3k> (at least for me)
<ior3k> (and if things didn't break again)
<indus> ior3k: cool
<ior3k> now I'm not updating until the topic is changed :)
<indus> ior3k: i guess cj went to sleep after that
<ior3k> well, at the time he said there was lots of stuff building yet, so he didn't recomend updating
<ior3k> then I left and I don't know what happened afterwards
<ior3k> anyone here with official word from the developers?
<indus> ior3k: probably safe to wait mor etime
<indus> i guess wait till topic changes, i was hoping the forums would have it stickied or something
<indus> many will be taking the plunge around alpha 6, we dont need many with broken systems
<DasEi> qzio: you can change the default entry to the number you want to boot
<qzio> DasEi: thanks, but i found out that it is the shift key that needs to be pressed during boot
<qzio> managed to boot into an older kernel, but X is without keyboard/mouse/network
<qzio> neither ctrl-alt-backspace nor ctrl-alt-f1 works :(
<qzio> *cries*
<eagles0513875> morning
<Celtiore> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> how are we today Celtiore
<eagles0513875> and whats up in the karmic front
<Celtiore> some troubles this morning with network-manager :)
<Celtiore> ... but working fine for alpha release :p
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> im on kubuntu so i dont seem to have issues with it
<eagles0513875> cept one that has resurfaced again in karmic that was in jaunty
<nonix4> Where can I rtfm how to serve a PXE bootable Karmic for diskless hosts, using any previous version of Ubuntu as server? (installation guide for netboot only seems to describe "alternate cd", which sounds like something that assumes local storage to exist)
<AlanBell> DasEi: superb! I have X
<AlanBell> There were some errors on bootup relating to initscripts
<AlanBell> and whilst doing the repairs it was complaining about not being able to write to /dev/pts for the log file
<AlanBell> but I am back to a mostly functional system
<AlanBell> oh and network manager even works now
<AlanBell> and the full resolution fbcon too
<diverse_izzue> is pygtk broken for others as well?
<AlanBell> bootup isn't happy about some things in /lib/udev/rules.d/
<AlanBell> diverse_izzue: don't think so, how broken?
<DasEi> AlanBell: backup xorg.conf, if not empty, do same step again ..
<ior3k> AlanBell: same here
<diverse_izzue> AlanBell, broken as in reinstalling fixed it.
<diverse_izzue> all programs using pygtk complained that they couldn't find it
<diverse_izzue> reinstalling helpted
<AlanBell> DasEi: I have not xorg.conf
<DasEi> nonix:google hint ltsp
<DasEi> AlanBell: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?? empty maybe, but there
<AlanBell> DasEi: what the init 1/repair bit?
<AlanBell> DasEi: nope, nothing there at all
<AlanBell> which is, I admit a bit odd
<AlanBell> I thought I had a fairly trivial xorg.conf
<DasEi> Alan : yes, the dkms likes initialising;; anyway I dropped karmic for today, jaunty is fine !! hehe
<AlanBell> the udev rules it doesn't like are 40-ppc.rules 50-udev-default.rules z60_hdparm.rules
<AlanBell> oh interesting
<AlanBell> the graphical X console is now on ctrl+alt+f8
<rohdef> how come I not be able to find a package for gecko sharp?
<AlanBell> rohdef: what does it do?
<AlanBell> and is this a karmic package you are expecting to find?
<TLF> hello
<rohdef> enable me to compile monodevelop from svn with the features I want
<TLF> may I ask, how can I access the migration asssistant in karmic?
<rohdef> and yes it is a karmic I expect to find
<TLF> in the liveCD i mean
<rohdef> as far as I can see it has been present as libgecko-cil in previous ubuntu versions, but I can't find it
<joaopinto> is alpha5 broken ?
<mjbrooks> yes
<joaopinto> as in reporting that a filesystem is corrupted ?
<mjbrooks> yes
<joaopinto> ouch
<TLF> :?
<AlanBell> rohdef: ok, well I can confirm it is there on my jaunty and not on my karmic
<mjbrooks> joaopinto, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/427822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427822 in linux "fsck says last write time in future" [Critical,Fix committed]
<CQ> hello, networkmanager in karmic keeps killing my DNS servers from resolv.conf, how can I make them permanent?
<CQ> the IP addr is fixed, so no DHCP DNS servers...
<rohdef> AlanBell, yup, just found the entrance on packages.ubuntu for the jaunty, but now I'm wondering, why has it been removed?
<rohdef> I can just install it from the deb-file for jaunty, but I don't consider it optimal doing it that way
<joaopinto> but erm, wasn't the ISO tested ?
<AlanBell> rohdef: no idea, maybe check in debian to see if it was removed there.
<rohdef> their IRC-channel, or?
<CQ> packages.debian.org
<mjbrooks> joaopinto, i dont follow you
<TLF> mjbrooks: oh, so that might explain why I can't access to the new migration assistant in system?
<bucky> CQ, if you can't stop dhclient from over writing resolv.conf you can edit /etc/network/interfaces  and change dhcp to static
<bucky> if you're running a static addy anyway
<joaopinto> mjbrooks, that bug is present on the alpha5 iso imagre which was recently published
<joaopinto> image
<CQ> bucky- not sure it is dhclient... message in resolv.conf is # Generated by NetworkManager
<joaopinto> it is not likely to get such a severe bug during a milestone iso
<veiz> install tor 0.2.0.34~1 ppa1 from https://launchpad.net/~brcha/+archive/ppa/+build/1085544 failed, told me libc6 problem~
<mjbrooks> joaopinto, i believe it was more recently introduced when a dev forgot what a freexe meant
<mjbrooks> freeze
<VSpike> Oh so the upstart stuff is still broken?
<veiz> my libc6 is 2.10.1-0ubuntu12, already the latest one~
<CQ> bucke
<veiz> tor: dependency libc6 (< 2.10) but 2.10.1-0ubuntu12 is ready to install~
<CQ> bucky: seems line /etc/NetworkManager needs to be fiddled with somehow...
<VSpike> Saw this and thought maybe it was all fixed http://identi.ca/notice/10129532
<mjbrooks> joaopinto, if you're connected to the intertubes when you install it will download the latest updates, including the broken ones
<bucky> CQ, isn't there a place to define dns nameservers in the gui configuration tool?
<CQ> bucky: which gui configuration tool? never used one except for wireless
<bucky> somewhere in System=> Administration
<joaopinto> mjbrooks, well, the problem is that I just got an unbootable system on my second reboot
<joaopinto> to make things worse the grub upgrade does not add an entry for my jaunty's filesystem/kernel
<joaopinto> had to restore grub from a jaunty cd :|
<CQ> bucky- there is a default connection called ifupdown(eth9)
<CQ> eth0
<AlanBell> is there going to be an irc client in Karmic (on an out of the box default install)
<mjbrooks> yes
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Now that my Ubuntu PC is ruined, I need to download a new ISO
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Which one should I download and install?
<joaopinto> xcdfgkjhgcv, not karmic unless you are expeting a broken system at this time
<mjbrooks> Everyone needs to step back, take a breath and remember that Karmic is ALPHA... it's not meant for use, it's meant for development
<xcdfgkjhgcv> joaopinto: I'm not going back to Jaunty.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Please could someone paste me a link to an alpha 5 ISO? This filtering system is making browsing for one really difficult.
<joaopinto> xcdfgkjhgcv, read the topic, karmic is currently broken
<xcdfgkjhgcv> joaopinto: I don't care. I want to install alpha 5 and then not update.
<mjbrooks> which iso? desktop ubuntu?
<joaopinto> xcdfgkjhgcv, the iso is broken, not the updates
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mjbrooks: Yes please.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> joaopinto: WTF?
<joaopinto> actually, not the iso, but a package on the iso
<joaopinto> xcdfgkjhgcv, you have been warned
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Alpha 4 then
<joaopinto> ah :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Just give me the latest working ISO
<mjbrooks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-5/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mjbrooks: Is that a working ISO?
<AlanBell> xcdfgkjhgcv: it worked for me
<mjbrooks> as far as I know... it's the updates since then that are fudged
<joaopinto> I didn't performed any updates
<AlanBell> xcdfgkjhgcv: when installing unplug your internet
<xcdfgkjhgcv> AlanBell: Command acknowledged.
<joaopinto> oh, maybe it did during the install phase
<AlanBell> the install process does
<joaopinto> ok ok
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Will I be able to use my existing encrypted home directory without having to reencrypt it?
<mjbrooks> yes, no interslidytubes or the install process will update you to breakage hell
<mjbrooks> xcdfgkjhgcv, rut roh
<mjbrooks> got backups?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mjbrooks: No.
<AlanBell> well, I am fully updated now, a bit of a hicup this morning, but now bang up to date and working fine
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I don't have enough disk space for backups.
<mjbrooks> which method of encryption are you using?
<AlanBell> xcdfgkjhgcv: invest in a usb hdd :-)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> AlanBell: I have one.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mjbrooks: ecrypt-fs of course
<mjbrooks> xcdfgkjhgcv, well, there are other options like LUKS so I had to ask
<mjbrooks> did you write down your unwrapped passphrase?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Fuck.
<mjbrooks> I take that as a no
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I left it in a file inside the encrypted file system.
<AlanBell> xcdfgkjhgcv: I would assume that you won't be able to use it, thus you will be pleasently surprised when you can.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I didn't anticipate my system breaking
<mjbrooks> xcdfgkjhgcv, well at least it's safe ;)
<mjbrooks> xcdfgkjhgcv, Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!!
<mjbrooks> xcdfgkjhgcv, if you fiddle around you can get into the recovery boot option and do an update
<mjbrooks> xcdfgkjhgcv, that will get you half fixed
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mjbrooks: I can't boot into the recovery mode.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mjbrooks: My system is completely unbootable.
<mjbrooks> it gives you the date thing right?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mjbrooks: The what thing?
<mjbrooks> the fsck modified date is in the future... is that the error you are gtting?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mjbrooks: I'm getting no error.
<popey> xcdfgkjhgcv: what exactly is the issue you're getting?
<mjbrooks> what happens when you power on?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> It won't boot up.
<popey> many of the current issues with karmic can be worked around fairly easily
<popey> what does it do?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: It won't boot up.
<mjbrooks> can you be more spefic
<popey> disk light on permanently?
<popey> I'm not asking what it wont do
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: I don't know.
<popey> I am asking what it _does_ do
<popey> do you get grub for example?
<popey> do you get a menu?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: Yes
<popey> do you get _any_ output
<popey> right, this is helpful
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: I don't think so. Unless I do recovery.
<popey> "it wont boot" isnt
<popey> ok, so do you get a grub menu?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: It's pretty much exactly the problem, though.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: Correct.
<popey> good!
<popey> and when you choose the first option does the screen go black with a flashing cursor?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: Yeah.
<popey> ok, can you check whether the disk light comes on
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: No.
<popey> why?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: I'm not at my PC right now.
<popey> ok
<popey> well I have some experience of breakage in karmic as I've been running scotts new boot up crack for a few days before it hit karmic
<mjbrooks> might be the libc6 issue from the other day
<popey> if you can get to your pc you may find that when you boot the disk light comes on permanently, it may well just be fscking
<popey> which is the issue I had
<popey> there is nothing on the screen to tell you its fscking
<popey> you just have to wait
<popey> you could also boot off a live cd, or usb stick, and chroot the root filesystem and do an update/dist-upgrade, then reboot into the system
<mjbrooks> I hate it when my computer is fscking on me without telling me
<xcdfgkjhgcv> initscripts isn't installed
<popey> you're at the machine now?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: No.
 * mjbrooks facepalm
<mjbrooks> Is the machine there?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mjbrooks: My machine is at home. I am not at home.
<popey> ah
<mjbrooks> information! helpful
<popey> I'd suggest you come back when you are at the machine
<xcdfgkjhgcv> It could be that it is just fscking without telling me?
<popey> thats a possibility, yes
<xcdfgkjhgcv> So I need to wait a few minutes for it to boot.
<popey> i had that a couple of days ago
<xcdfgkjhgcv> FFS I just want it to boot up for me.
<popey> we'll you'll know if the disk light is permanently on
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: I only had it beginning last night.
<popey> yes, as I said, I was running this stuff before it hit the repo
<Michalxo> hello all!
<popey> hence why i had it a couple of days ago
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: Why won't it tell me then?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Michalxo: Greetings.
<popey> because that bit of the UI wasn't finished
<Michalxo> I am having problem with n-manager... need help unable to start internet connection at all
<AlanBell> Michalxo: sudo dhclient
<Michalxo> some yesterday upadates messed it all
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: So I just sit there and wait for 10 minutes or so without touching anything?
<AlanBell> Michalxo: the updates this morning fixed it for me
<popey> xcdfgkjhgcv: firstly check and see if the disk light is on permanently
<popey> if it is, chances are it's fscking
<AlanBell> Michalxo: but they broke x for a bit too
<gord> still not safe yet?
<popey> gord: safe here
<Michalxo> AlanBell, well.. I can't get into net... can you send me package names? Yes, failed to login to X too...
<popey> gord: just updated my laptop and it's all back to safe
<Michalxo> AlanBell, I am on windows, so I should get them :)
<cdE|Woozy_> AlanBell, what did they break, exactly?
<gord> popey:  okey-doky - i think i'll leave it a few hours yet though ;)
<AlanBell> Michalxo: sudo dhclient will get you an IP address (probably)
<Michalxo> wifi? :-/
<popey> cdE|Woozy_: new boot up stuff
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Michalxo: My system just became unbootable.
<AlanBell> Michalxo: at least on a wired network
<popey> xcdfgkjhgcv: we havent proved that yet
<Michalxo> xcdfgkjhgcv, same here, I run it from recovery and then start x :)
<cdE|Woozy_> popey, I meant the X bits :)
<Michalxo> normal boot = just black screen
<popey> cdE|Woozy_: gdm is part of the x bits
<popey> Michalxo: press ctrl+alt+f7
<Michalxo> AlanBell, I'm going to try it.. just wait here for few moments.. I'll be back
<Michalxo> popey, not working for me atall
<popey> i found that switching to tty7 made it carry on with the graphical boot
<popey> Michalxo: "not working" means what?
<Michalxo> not here.. old kernel runs OK
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: Ahhhhhhh
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: The problem came after installing mountall
<Michalxo> not working gdm = balck screen , nothing possible to do, only reboot
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: So this caused the hidden fscking?
<popey> xcdfgkjhgcv: no
<popey> xcdfgkjhgcv: we have yet to determine if it is fscking
<Michalxo> yes, fsck problem here too :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: Will you be online later today?
<popey> xcdfgkjhgcv: what time?
<mjbrooks> speaking of which.... I need a fscking drink
<popey> \o/ coffee
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: I'll get home around 16:00
<xcdfgkjhgcv> mjbrooks: I need to fsck your mum.
<popey> xcdfgkjhgcv: I'll be getting my daughter from school at that time
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: Soon after then?
<popey> if you leave the mum-fscking gags out, yes
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: How old is your daughter?
<popey> thats not important right now
<xcdfgkjhgcv> popey: I'll see you later then. :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Bye bye for now.
<popey> ok
<karm_> Hi
<mjbrooks> to think I tried being helpful
<mjbrooks> sigh
<karm_> I guess I'm just repeating the same question (but nothing helpful from a quick glimpse through the logs)
<karm_> dbus is broken?
<popey> not broken
<popey> being updated
<karm_> How do I get my computer back to booting?
<popey> what exactly does it do now?
<karm_> It basically hangs at "init: dbus prestart process terminated with status1"  and it gives the process ID, too, I think
<popey> you get no logon screen?
<AlanBell> can you then log on to the text console?
<popey> do you get a logon prompt?
<karm_> I can get to the text console only for a brief second
<popey> if you press CTRL+ALT+F7 does the boot process continue?
<karm_> no
<michalxo> hello! again me... nm-problem, can anyone help me to get wifi connection via CLI?
<michalxo> I see essids, just need to connect
<AlanBell> does ctrl+alt+f2 get you to a console you can log on to?
<AlanBell> hi michalxo  no wires?
<michalxo> AlanBell: no n-m at all... dhclient see wlan, and many other devices
<michalxo> just n-m is broken, and I can't /don't know how to connect via CLI to network
<AlanBell> and you can't plug in a cable for a second?
<michalxo>  Iam in system.. (this is another pc)
<michalxo> no cable :(
<AlanBell> do you have wep/wpa on the wireless?
<michalxo> yes
<AlanBell> and can you turn it off temporarily?
<michalxo> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <network_name> what else?
<michalxo> no :(
<AlanBell> sudo iwconfig wlan0 key s:password
<michalxo> I just need to bypass n-m, everything else works fine... I am on another machine, so all we do I can type in moment
<michalxo> AlanBell: error for wireless request "Set Encode": invalid argument
<AlanBell> michalxo: yes, I was just ruling out some of the easier/more reliable options first.
<AlanBell> do you have a hex key  for the wireless?
<michalxo> no, just text
<popey> michalxo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA%20Supplicant
<karm__> sorry, this web interface to irc is pretty flakey
<karm__> to answer the question, no I can't get to the second VT and log on
<karm__> It's just empty
<karm__> I can boot into a simple Linux system via USB
<michalxo> popey: Edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf to include your network. I don't have the file.. make it then? or ?
<karm__> Is there something I can disable (dbus?) so that I can at least boot and run aptitude?
<popey> michalxo: you might want to read the entire page
<nonix4> $ sudo ltsp-build-client --dist karmic  # => /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/karmic   # - can I just symlink jaunty or do I need to do something fancier to build karmic ltsp image on jaunty?
<nonix4> "E: No such script:" that is
<jetienne> q. i just upgraded my box and got serious booting issues, fsck + unable to launch X etc..., is that a general bug or something specific to my box ?
<karm__> jetienne: unfortunately, it seems to be a general problem
 * karm__ points to topic
<jetienne> karm__: do you have a pointer on this probem
<karm__> jetienne: no
<karm__> I'm still looking for a fix myself
<karm__> And you#re lucky
<karm__> I can't even log into the console
<karm__> IOW, I really don't know yet how to push the updates in once they are available
<AlanBell> if you can log into a console then sudo dhclient to get an IP address, then sudo init 1 and repair packages
<jetienne> karm__: booting on usbkey seems to be the way then.
<jetienne> trying older kernels helps ?
<slytherin> karm__: jetienne: you can use netboot CD to boot in rescue mode. The ISO is just 12 MB of download.
<karm__> jetienne: I already booted an USB key
<karm__> But right now I only have a Windows box (this box) and an installer USB key for Arch Linux
<Michalxo_> popey, AlanBell thanks guys, it works :)
<jetienne> feedback: the topic is unsuitable to the issue in my opinion. clearly warn people not to update. clear away from being 'diplomatic'. mozilla lost a lot because of this
<popey> Michalxo_: excellent
<Michalxo_> udo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf pretty neat... :)
<Michalxo_> so this is the way how to "always" connect to network if nm is broken?
<popey> it's certainly _a_ way ;)
<popey> carrying a cable with you is another
<Michalxo_> well.. soo... where can I find wifi_how_to make connection via CLI? :)
<karm__> slytherin: what do I do once booted inside the netboot CD?
<nonix4> popey: assuming connecting that cable anywhere is possible/allowed, of course :)
<karm__> does the netboot CD include chroot?
<Michalxo_> popey, well.. cable.. I don't have physical access to ap
<popey> just offering suggestions nonix4 / Michalxo_
<popey> another option is move the computer to another place :)
<Michalxo_> well.. it's laptop.. :)
<popey> easy then :)
<slytherin> karm__: You boot into rescue mode, it offers to mount your root partition. Then you can do apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<karm__> OK
 * nonix4 does tend to keep extra cable with himself though :)
<Michalxo_> but I'd like to know how to make connections via CLI too :)
<popey> slytherin: didnt know recovery mode had that option to mount local disk, thats handy
<karm__> slytherin: I hope it's somehow possible to create a USB bootable stick with windows
<jetienne> slytherin: a update now will fix the broken update from yesterday ?
<popey> karm__: unetbootin on windows can do that
<karm__> jetienne: I assume that eventually proper packages are released
<slytherin> jetienne: Look at the topic. Analysis is being done. The fix is not yet released.
<karm__> popey: thanks
<Michalxo_> 79 updates in 10hours? :)
<jetienne> slytherin: as i said topic is vague
<slytherin> karm__: I don't know about that. Haven't used Windows for last 5 years.
<karm__> Well, me neither
<karm__> ;-)
<popey> karm__: in fact it can download the iso for you
<Ian_Corne> my laptop keeps falling back to fsck failed with error code 4, root mounted as ro and run fsck manually :(
<slytherin> jetienne: When the fix is released, simple apt-get upgrade should fix the problem.
<karm__> But right now, you're forcing me
<karm__> grr
<popey> karm__: nobody is _forcing_ you to do anything
<karm__> yes
<slytherin> karm__: Why are you trying to use USB disk? why not simply use netboot CD?
<karm__> Thinkpad X24 has no CD
<popey> you should have a bootable usb stick and cdrom in your laptop bag at all times if you're running karmic IMO
<popey> sensible precaution
<karm__> yes
<karm__> agreed
 * popey has a usb stick which contains not only a bootable system, but the entire repository too :)
<popey> \o/
<karm__> but people should probably tested the packagesbetter, too
<popey> it isnt testing thats the problem
<popey> its the sequence of the build
<popey> and the fact that people update mid way through
<karm__> ic
<karm__> I'm not complaining, I know what I'm running
<popey> :)
<nonix4> "rm: cannot remove `/opt/ltsp/amd64/etc/event.d/tty[2-6]': No such file or directory" -- is /etc/event.d supposed to exist on Karmic?
<slytherin> karm__: Even I am stuck with un-bootable system at home. But then I blame myself, I shouldn't have done partial upgrades.
<joaopinto> Ian_Corne, known issue, being fixed
<cjwatson> slytherin,jetienne: actually the archive should be mostly OK now we think
<cjwatson> though nobody's got round to updating the topic
<popey> its certainly fine here
<slytherin> cjwatson: I will confirm that when I go home.
<cjwatson> karm__: popey's right, the packages were actually fairly extensively tested in a PPA first - but unfortunately they have to be rebuilt for publication to the main archive and *that* all went a bit wrong
<popey> "a bit" :)
<mjbrooks> a wee bit
<popey> meh, it's an alpha quality development version, people should toughen up and remember what version they're running ;)
<mjbrooks> popey, that's what I've been saying
<popey> (not helpful of course)
<mjbrooks> been saying that too
<mjbrooks> ;)
<popey> maybe we should write a wiki page "How to survive on development releases"
<henke> I'm surprised by the relative stability of the development version anyway, this kind of breakage isn't that common
<popey> "always carry a bootable usb and cd", "know how to chroot", "know how to get online without nm, from the cli".. etc
<mjbrooks> popey, ok.... <html><head><title>How to survive on development releases</title></head><h1>Part 1</h1><p>DON'T!</p></html>
 * popey checks that for html standards compliance
<mjbrooks> lol
<mjbrooks> version 2...
<mjbrooks> popey, ok.... <html><head><title>How to survive on development releases</title></head><h1>Part 1</h1><p><blink>DON'T!</blink></p></html>
<popey> pffft
<mjbrooks> bwahahah
<popey> where's the <marquee>
<dto> cjwatson: so, would this be a good time to try upgrading to karmic?
<dto> cjwatson: via update-manager -d
<mjbrooks> no! don't do it man!!11
<dto> :)
<Ian_Corne> joaopinto: ok thanks :D
<cjwatson> dto: do you need the computer to work?
<cjwatson> if it's important to you that it does, then in general you should not upgrade to development releases
<mjbrooks> cjwatson, oops   ;)
<dto> well ... 1. jaunty realtime kernel does not work anyway ... 2. i want to help make ubuntu work on this laptop
<vigo> I placed Edbuntu in this, works great so far.
<cjwatson> it's certainly a better time than yesterday
<cjwatson> there are still some known and undiagnosed problems with the new boot system
<karm_> slytherin: when you were talking about rescue mode, you were talking about the net install iso?  You said netboot iso, but I don't see that offered in unetbootin.  OTOH, there is no rescue mode in the ISO I installed, AFAICS
<dto> cjwatson: on the one hand i want to get some things done on this laptop, on the other hand I want to help test and get things working in karmic. what do you think ?
<slytherin> karm_: which ISO did you downloaded?
<cjwatson> dto: then I'd advise waiting for alpha 6, by which time we should hopefully have all the critical bugs with the new boot system sorted out
<slytherin> dto: use some virtual machine
<dto> cjwatson: ok. when is alpha 6 scheduled for?
<mjbrooks> slytherin, virtual machines are useless for development testing
<cjwatson> dto: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<mjbrooks> I thought tomorrow was when it's die
<mjbrooks> due
<slytherin> mjbrooks: I assumed they are useful. There are pages in wiki.ubuntu.com that tell you how to do testing using virtual machines (mainly kvm I guess).
<AlanBell> depends what you are testing
<mjbrooks> exactly AlanBell
<karm_> slytherin: I downloaded what unetbootin offered as 9.04_NetInstall
<karm_> I am not convinced that was the right one
<karm_> I'll download the ISO manually
<mjbrooks> ugh.. will this tar never end
<slytherin> karm_: I am sorry, I am not aware of what is unetbootin is. I was referring to this http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<karm_> very well, that's what I'll use then
<karm_> thanks
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: wanna know what fixed my issue
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, which issue?
<eagles0513875> x crashing on bootup and ending up in a tty console login
<mjbrooks> ah... what was it?
<dto> mjbrooks: cool. in the meantime... what's the right pulseaudio ppa to use?
<mjbrooks> dto, I don't use PA
<eagles0513875> hehe mjbrooks for some reason i needed the driver from the nvidia site to get it working
<superdump> i updated about 8-9 hours ago and updated the init scripts
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875,  interesting
<superdump> they were working quite well then apart from a known issue that could be ignored
<mjbrooks> superdump, ruth rih
<indus> cjwatson: hello,so how are things today
<eagles0513875> my thoughts exactly mjbrooks
<eagles0513875> gonna update and see what else breaks today hopefully nothing
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, i'd wait
<eagles0513875> why mjbrooks
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, spent half the day trying to get back to my desktop
<ripps> dto: the ubuntu-audio-dev team has a ppa for testing pulseaudio
<eagles0513875> oh my
<cjwatson> indus: better, but still some problems being reported with dbus not starting properly
<superdump> i see there are more updates to the init scripts now and they seem to be bug fixes from what i can tell
<dto> ripps: ah, found it. thanks
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: what was the solution in the end :(
<cjwatson> (BTW please don't ask me stuff personally, maybe somebody else knows better than I!)
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, tears... lots of tears
<superdump> just wondering whether there's known complete breakage at the moment or not
<MindVirus> Are the problem fixed yet?
<eagles0513875> :( mjbrooks
<MindVirus> *problems
<eagles0513875> MindVirus: specify problems
<superdump> i mean versus 8-9 hours ago
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, and some fancy footwork to get a terminal, get internet and get updates
<MindVirus> eagles0513875: the complete breakage.
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: interesting you on a desktop
<cjwatson> MindVirus: see what I wrote between the time you joined the channel and the time you asked your question
<eagles0513875> MindVirus: i havent had total breakage on kubuntu seems like its gnome specific
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, am now... we'll see in about two minutes, about to reboot... hopefully the latest batch of updates cleared it mostly up instead of just halfway
<indus> cjwatson: remember yesterday i told you, apt kept giving dbus error, maybe because its not started or something
<dto> ripps: that seems to be karmic only
<MindVirus> cjwatson: not to ask you stuff personally?
<indus> anyways, i will update today late as iam at work :)
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: im gonna take my chances
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, this was total kubuntu breakage
<cjwatson> MindVirus: 10:29 <cjwatson> indus: better, but still some problems being reported with dbus not starting properly
<eagles0513875> if worse comes to worse i can reinstall
<cjwatson> indus: sorry, I don't know
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: what i dont get is how my vm is running and i just updated and rebooted
<eagles0513875> whats funny is on reboot its always wanting to run an fsck check before rebooting
<MindVirus> Ahh I missed the topic.
<mjbrooks> vm is simulated hardware... soft and forgiving
<cjwatson> nobody's got round to resetting the topic since yesterday
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, if I'm not back in a few minutes you'll know not to update... how's that?
<cjwatson> ikonia: ^- if you could do the honours at some point ...
<eagles0513875> well ill take my chances and if worse comes to worse i can reinstall
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: its no big if it doesnt work for me :(
<indus> i was hoping someone would make a forum sticky
<mjbrooks> brb
<indus> didnt see that yet
<eagles0513875> try doing a clean install
<eagles0513875> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mjbrooks> eww... some ugly udev warnings, but came up ok
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: now my keyboard and mouse wont work and i havent updated anything
<indus> cjwatson: what was happening yesterday was, apt-get update would give some dbus message with subprocess returned error code
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, oh noes!
<eagles0513875> well thats just blooming gr8
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> even in init 1 no keybaord response
<cjwatson> indus: I remember what you said - but I'm afraid I do not have the answer to your problem
<mjbrooks> sounds similar to what I had
<eagles0513875> how u fix it
<indus> :) ok
<cjwatson> indus: I expect you need to file a bug with the *full* output
<mjbrooks> boot to a live cd  chroot to your disk run updates
<indus> *full* output? hmm okies but i want to update later today and then see what happens
<eagles0513875> O_O blarg
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: you will need to alk me through it but right now im soon off for lunch
<cjwatson> indus: yes, nobody is going to be able to debug "some dbus message with subprocess returned error code" :-)
<mjbrooks> eat well ;)
<cjwatson> indus: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html
<eagles0513875> thanks mjbrooks
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: what makes no sense this was working last night
<eagles0513875> why the keyboard and mouse breakage all of a sudden
<mjbrooks> welcome to dev release
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> its ok :)
<eagles0513875> hehe even with a screwed up linux partition thanks to boot camp i can still get on my osx partition
<eagles0513875> once i get stuff working again im gonna compile the beta of koffice 2.1 or what ever the version is they have out
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: managed to get to a tty console with the 2.6.28 kernel i still have after upgrading
<eagles0513875> nm keyboard still doesnt work
<eagles0513875> doh doh doh
<vistakiller> hi
<vistakiller> why every time i login i have to reinstall network manager to work?
<hary> Karmic dont start after tonights update
<hary> after a while it stops with a blink cursor
<JanC> hary: see /topic  ;)
<JanC> it's (mostly) fixed if you do an upgrade now
<mac_v> JanC: is it fixed? i havent shutdown due to those probs ;)
<karm_> I updated my unbootable system via USB netinstall ISO.  Yet the problem is unchanged: booting hangs with "init: dbus pre-start process (1053) terminated with status 1"
<JanC> mac_v: I didn't reboot yet either ;) but so they say
<karm_> That's really not good.  What do I do now?
<karm_> Can I boot without dbus?
<mac_v> hehe ... i'll wait then
<vistakiller> and about network manager?
<karm_> I believe I still have all old debs in my archive (LAN mirror)  what packages should I downgrade?  I need to get out of this situation.
<karm_> which package is at the core of the problem?
<vistakiller> give in terminal
<vistakiller> sudo apt-get update
<vistakiller> and then
<vistakiller> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<karm_> vistakiller: Are you talking to me?
<cjwatson> bug 430611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430611 in dbus "dbus fails to start on clean boot using upstart job" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430611
<karm_> As I said, I'm fully up-to date
<Severian> When people in here say it is mostly fixed, are they referring to all ubuntu karmic repositories.  I am in the US, for example, and I pull from us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<karm_> cjwatson: thank,s I'll have a look
<vistakiller> υεσ
<cjwatson> Severian: us.archive.ubuntu.com is just the same as archive.ubuntu.com at the moment
<Severian> OK, thanks cjwatson
<joe12300> hi, i updatet to the new kernel today, and now i got the error Unable to connect to the system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<indus> joe12300: ya me too its some breakage
<joe12300> indus: oh not good, have someone a fix?
<cjwatson> we're working on it
<cjwatson> not as yet
<indus> i go checrequests for sticky or put
<indus> i mean forum for sticky
<indus> i go check ( stupid laptop keys)
<henu> is there someone else who has had network problems with karmic? I'm not sure why my system stops while booting, but it complains about network stuff.
<JanC> henu: everybody who upgraded & rebooted during the last hours I suppose...  ;)
<joe12300> i cant get in because i have this error:  Unable to connect to the system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory. but i cant connect to my router! ifconfig and sudo ifconfig is empty
<slytherin> cjwatson: Hi. I was wondering if there is plan to change HIDE_TIMEOUT in grub2. Currently it is zero. And there is no way to bring up grub menu (let's say for booting into recovery mode).
<dto> hey. just upgraded to karmic and rebooted. system works fine.
<cjwatson> slytherin: hold shift
<cjwatson> slytherin: there are plans to change this, but not by making it non-zero
<joe12300> so i cant update/upgrade, reinstall karmic?
<Severian> I have been removing uuids from /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst so copies of partitions would boot.  Don't most people who image partitions to backup disks have to do this?
<slytherin> cjwatson: Oh. I didn't know that. I tried Esc.
<cjwatson> slytherin: the tentative plan is to have grub2 detect whether the last boot failed, and in that case automatically show the menu regardless of hidden-timeout configuration
<Luit> does grub support dmraid level RAID5 in any way?
<henu> JanC: oh.. is there any solution to this? i noticed some ppl where complaining about total lost of boot, but my system goes even few lines. it says something about root disk (that its' ok and has xxx bytes/cylinders/whatever) and then tries to boot but hangs after some network errors
<slytherin> cjwatson: that would be cool.
<JanC> does anybody know if there is a complete workaround/fix explanation somewhere on the forums or the wiki or such, would be useful to point people to something like that?
<dto> yay. sound works. wireless works.
<AlanBell> are things in the partner repo (specifically alfresco-community) going to turn up by themselves or should I file a request/prod someone to get it done?
<Luit> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Karmic on 4 HDDs in RAID5 using FakeRAID... any advice on how to get it booting? (grub won't start)
<dto> question: i removed the little volume control applet from the panel , i can't seem to get it back from "Add to Panel". how do i get the pulseaudio icon back?
<JanC> AlanBell: I think the partner repo contains the stuff that companies pay Canonical for to put there
<JanC> AlanBell: but you can use the version for jaunty probably
<dto> ah it's back.
<AlanBell> JanC: yes, the version for jaunty works fine (ish)
<AlanBell> so I guess canonical should do something about rebuilding all their partner stuff for Karmic then
<AlanBell> only acrobat and flash at the moment http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/partner/binary-i386/Packages
<Luit> nobody?
<JanC> AlanBell: only the stuff that they get paid for to rebuild I suppose  ;)
<AlanBell> more stuff in Jaunty http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/partner/binary-i386/Packages
<vistakiller> i think that karmic have slower boot time from jaunty
<vistakiller> is correct?
<JanC> vistakiller: I should be faster, except for first boot I suppose
<Severian> Mine seems a little faster in Karmic.
<JanC> s/I/it/
<karm_> slytherin: Your tip with netboot iso is very valuable.  But it seems I have a problem.  Any time aptitude wants to configure upstart the computer reboots.  Same thing next time around when I do "sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a"
<vistakiller> in kubuntu i think is slower
<slytherin> karm_: I think I faced same problem when I tried to rescue my system in morning. Do you know which package is being configured when it reboots?
<vistakiller> anyone else have the problem with network-manger?
<karm_> slytherin: upstart
<JanC> Luit: I doubt that grub can boot from a fakeraid device, unless you find grub drivers for it  :P
<slytherin> karm_: hmm, you can check the upstart* files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ to see if it gives any idea.
<JanC> vistakiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/430611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430611 in dbus "dbus fails to start on clean boot using upstart job" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Luit> JanC, I just want grub to boot... can I change the last partition (swap) into a regular one, so 3 of the disks are ending with swap and the last (or first) for /boot?
<Luit> or something like that?
<Luit> does fakeRAID work that way?
<JanC> Luit: that should work
<Luit> I have no idea of how to exclude the last bit from the fakeRAID
<JanC> although, maybe not
<JanC> with linux software raid it would work
<JanC> fakeraid is evil  ;)
<vistakiller> thanks JanC
<Luit> I know, that's how I fixed it with Archlinux before
<vistakiller> the other things start only network-manager dont
<Luit> using Linux's Software RAID instead of dmraid
<vistakiller> what is the command to restart network-manager?
<cjwatson> 'restart network-manager' :-)
<cjwatson> $ sudo restart network-manager
<cjwatson> network-manager start/running, process 6237
<vistakiller> ok thanks
<cjwatson> JanC,Luit: grub2 has some dmraid support, and it's on my to-do list to look into it more, but I don't know the full details
<Luit> is grub2 usable at this point?
<JanC> Luit: grub2 is the default for karmic new installs ツ
<slytherin> Luit: I have been using it since intrepid. Mine is single boot system.
<Luit> right...
<Luit> then how do I tell GRUB2 that it's FakeRAID? :P
 * Luit is hard at work reading up on GRUB2
<JanC> hm, I see a dm_nv.mod, so apparently at least some dmraid are supported
<mac_v> anyone know about wpa_supplicant ?
<mac_v>  i'm trying to make wpa_supplicant *not* log in syslog but to a different location... so changing the  WPA_SUP_OPTIONS="-s -B -P > to >  WPA_SUP_OPTIONS="-f -B -P  is enough or... ?
<Luit> JanC, great, now if only I could find out how to use it too :P
<Luit> seems I need to compile a new core.img
<Luit> blah, this new grub thing is quite different from grub legacy
<JanC> it's an OS on itself   ;)
<slytherin> JanC: like emacs? :-P
<JanC> slytherin: knowing the GNU folks, maybe it's implemented on top of that?  :P
<slytherin> LOL
<Luit> any hints on what to try?
<cjwatson> Luit: I didn't say I knew that it *worked* yet
<cjwatson> I merely said there was some support; that doesn't mean I necessarily expect it to work for you (I simply don't have enough information)
<cjwatson> Luit: however, http://grub.enbug.org/ may help
<Luit> cjwatson, don' t care :P I want to try to boot, and if it doesn't, then I'll try something else
<Luit> if the support simply isn't there then I'll try to exclude some parts of the RAID
<henu> hmm.. it seems that my boot problem is related to NFS mount, that the system could not mount
<stefanlsd> Anyone else got a broken system after todays updates? GDM doesnt start. looks like upstart stuff
<henu> stefanlsd: i got and it was a mount problem
<JanC> stefanlsd: known issue, see /topic and probably a load of bug reports
<AlanBell> end
<stefanlsd> oki. bit painful :)
<AlanBell> oops
<karm_> What packages should I downgrade until the worst is over?
<karm_> upstart? udev?
<stefanlsd> i see gdm and hal updates in archive... maybe this fixes something :)
<cjwatson> downgrading will probably make things worse
<Boohbah> downgrade them all and let a norse god sort them out
<cjwatson> in particular, downgrading doesn't always e.g. put configuration files back the way they were
<henke> my system was working after the fixed upstart and initscripts dependencies last night, are things rebroken?
<karm_> X is still broken pretty bad for me
<indus> my first major breakage :)
<JanC> henke: might depend on your config or other things maybe
<karm_> so is netowrking, but I can fix that manually
<karm_> upstart postinst restarts my computer and thus never finishes
<henke> I'll hold my reboot then, heh :)
<cjwatson> uh? upstart.postinst just runs 'telinit u'
<cjwatson> which re-execs init, but is definitely not supposed to restart your computer
<cjwatson> please make sure there's a bug filed about that
<karm_> when  get into X I may eventually do that ;-)
<karm_>  /var is not mounted correctly
<karm_> I'm not sure exactly what's happening for that one
<cjwatson> yes, people with separate /var seem to be running into trouble
<hifi> whats broken in karmic at the moment
<JanC> things related to 'upstart' & boot scripts
<hifi> so basically, don't upgrade until they are fixed?
<JanC> hifi: that's probably a good idea for now, and if you accidentally upgraded, don't reboot  ;)
<hifi> good thing I noticed the discussion and topic
<hifi> I would've probably upgraded later today and cursed
<JanC> upgrading doesn't seem to cause any problems in itself if you don't reboot
<Unggnu> hi all
<stefanlsd> ok got back into gdm at least.  if you are stuck at the command prompt, login and type.  sudo start dbus; sudo start network-manager; sudo start hal; sudo start gdm
<Unggnu> somebody here with a Dell Inspiron 1525 system or not working Intel WLAN?
<hifi> sure, but I currently dual boot between windows for my daily dosage of gaming
<hifi> so I'd reboot eventually
<duffydack> alpha 6 today or tomorrow ?
<JanC> Unggnu: if you got problems overnight: known problem for almost everybody  ;)
<Unggnu> JanC, no, since some weeks with WLAN
<Unggnu> mainline kernel works
<Unggnu> I haven't tested Karmic on this system before this time so I don't know if this happens before
<JanC> Unggnu: in that case file a bug (if you didn't already)
<Unggnu> JanC, I have, but no confirmation yet
<Unggnu> I think this system should be common since it was the first Ubuntu Dell Notebook
<JanC> all intel wlan is very common
<Unggnu> yes, but it doesn't happen with ipw2200 and i3945 on another system
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: hey
<Unggnu> seems to be a specific card JanC
<suigeneris> hello
<JanC> Unggnu: I saw in #kernel  ;)
<hifi> though, why did broken upstart get into karmic?
<JanC> eh #ubuntu-kernel
<suigeneris> what does it mean Karmic WILL break?
<hifi> suigeneris: upstart is broken, upgrading will result in non-bootable system
<JanC> hifi: I heard something about it getting broken because of a build error or something
<hifi> non-fatal build error? :s
<Unggnu> hifi, So I guess I should keep my system running :D
<suigeneris> hifi, but it is so for the moment, right?
<hifi> suigeneris: thats what I was told, at the moment upstart package is broken, do don't upgrade it (yet)
<suigeneris> okay
<suigeneris> bye
<hifi> I was about to told him that in general this is expected in karmic...
<hifi> until release, of course
<B_lix> hi
<B_lix> i have problem in my display
<B_lix> im using karmic, when i try to change anything in the display i cant see anything it became black, and i have to boot from the live cd and remove the corg.conf
<B_lix> is there any solution to that
<B_lix> ???
<arand> Huh, is the breakage still happening, I though it was solved yesterday?
<JanC> arand: it's partially fixed, but some problems seem to remain
<arand> JanC: ah.
<arand> Hmm, weeel, let's pull in this batch'o updgrades and see what breaks.
<karm_> thanks, stefanlsd
<karm_> that did bring gdm back
<stefanlsd> karm_: yay :)
<arand> Man, why didn't I learn about shift+pgup/dn before *facepalms
<eagles0513875> oh my
<eagles0513875> just looked at my vm and it seems like there is a serious issue with the kernel O_O
<nostahl> any of you guys know a fix for evoltuion not allowing email setup
<arand> Yea, the -10 kernel gives a bunch of errors on boot eagles0513875, same for you?
<eagles0513875> arand: not during boot
<eagles0513875> this was when i was on the kde desktop it happend and now im having random lockups on my vm
<eagles0513875> then on my laptop with that kernel or somethign else causing it to not let my mouse trackpad and keyboard work
<slytherin> karm_: Are you able to boot the machine completely now?
<natewiebe13> cjwatson: any luck?
<natewiebe13> im on webchat, so i didnt get a topic during login.. anyone know if i386 is booting yet?
<Laibsch> slytherin: Yes, I'm finally back in X
<Laibsch> And I won't leave soon ;-)
<slytherin> Great
<IdleOne> Topic for #ubuntu+1 is: Neither karmic nor the buildds are in a working state right now. This is being worked on. Please check the topic for more updates
<Laibsch> thanks for all your help
<slytherin> this means I can do upgrade when I go home and expect it to work. :-D
<natewiebe13> Laibsch: i386 or amd64?
<natewiebe13> IdleOne: thanks
<Laibsch> slytherin: No, you can't :-D
<Laibsch> It involved a lot of manual hand-holding
<Laibsch> natewiebe13: There is the /topic command which let's you read the topic at any point in time.  It should probably work in a web interface, too.  I am running i386.
<slytherin> Laibsch: like what?
<natewiebe13> Laibsch: awesome.. also, has anyone tried: sudo start dbus, sudo start hal, sudo start network-manager, sudo start gdm ???
<Laibsch> cjwatson: the problem with the computer restarting was limited to the time I was chroot'd in the netboot iso.
<Laibsch> it does not occur when I am running the system itself
<slytherin> Laibsch: Can you tell me what did you do to solve the reboot problem?
<Laibsch> slytherin: natewiebe13 gave the essential commands a minute ago
<Laibsch> IIRC, that may be all that is necessary
<Laibsch> But I fought quite a few battles
<Laibsch> I may have forgotten one or the other
<Laibsch> upstart did not install without putting up a fight
<Rods_Tiger> Ubuntu netbook remix is basically based on gnome isn't it? Is that the plan for the foreseeable, or will the netbook versions move over to a more lightweight basis?
<Laibsch> But the key is to manually start those services.  Kudos go to stefanlsd.
<Araneidae> Is there a list anywhere of the major changes planned for 9.10? http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha1 is a bit less specific than I was hoping...
<cjwatson> those of you who need to start dbus manually: do you have /usr on a separate filesystem?
<Laibsch> cjwatson: I do
<Laibsch> var, home, usr and boot are separate
<Laibsch> Is there a ticket open for the problems that currently creates?
<slytherin> cjwatson: I have /usr on separate partition and I faced same problem as Laibsch in mornring when trying to recover the system.
<cjwatson> Laibsch: I don't know about the paperwork but we're certainly aware of it
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> I was wondering if there was anything I could subscribe to to be aware of the progress
<cjwatson> sorry, I haven't been keeping track of that
<cjwatson> I just uploaded expat to move its library to /lib, which I think will help quite a bit
<cjwatson> (since dbus-daemon links to libexpat)
<cjwatson> there might be a separate problem with separate /var
<slytherin> Araneidae: you should look at alpha4 or 5 link.
<nostahl> anyone know a fix for evolution not letting me hit finish key after setting up my emall account
<Araneidae> slytherin, ta, I had no idea there were further links!
<slytherin> Araneidae: We are close to alpha6.
<indus> nostahl: i have had this problem since dapper drake, window too big correct?
<Araneidae> In fact, where's the master page for karmic?  Or isn't there one yet...
<nostahl> indus nope
<nostahl> it jusut does nothing when i hit the button
<Michalxo> hello... got problem with automount... my ntfs and windows partitions are not being mounted on system start... I have to manually mount them.. Where's the catch? <does it use corrupted mountall command in booting?>
<slytherin> Araneidae: there will be one only when karmic is released.
<Araneidae> Sure, no surprises there.  I guess the watchword now is "karmic *will* break"!
<MagicFab> is anyone using Language support to add languages and use them per-session (from GDM) or system-wide ? It's changed a lot and it's broken for me :(
<James147> Michalxo: Is the drive you want to auto mount listed in /etc/fstab?
<Michalxo> yes
<Michalxo> I added it by myself.. as I did in predecessors..
<James147> Michalxo: Can you pastebin /etc/fstab then?
<Michalxo> James147, http://pastebin.org/18309
<Rods_Tiger> On the current 9.04 UNR 'quit session' screen, it says for "Restart": "Suspends your session, allowing another user to log in and use the computer." - that can't be right, can it? Or is this fixed on 9.10
<James147> Michalxo: try adding  umask=007,gid=46  to the options, and try with the filesystem ntfs rather then ntfs-3g
<Michalxo> James147, ntfs has been added as default? :-)
<Michalxo> going to test it
<James147> Michalxo: not to the options, but replace ntfs-3g with just ntfs -  /dev/sda1 /media/win   ntfs    locale=cz_CZ.utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<Michalxo> AH OK
<Michalxo> sry caps :)  so erase defaults too
<James147> Michalxo: dont think it matters if defaults is there or not
<James147> Michalxo: you can put it in just to be sure, but i think its used when you jsut want tot use the defaults (you need to putsomething as options so fsstab is phased properly)
<Michalxo> ah, ok thank you :)
<cjwatson> why would ntfs rather than ntfs-3g make any difference?
<cjwatson> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2009-06-23 09:44 /sbin/mount.ntfs -> /bin/ntfs-3g
<James147> cjwatson: dont know... but was just a suggestion as i have never used ntfs-3g but know just useing ntfs works :)
<cjwatson> Michalxo: what version of the mountall package do you have installed?
<cjwatson> James147: you're using ntfs-3g, you just don't know it
<James147> cjwatson: i know i was useing ntfs-3g, just dident know what difference it would make changing it in fstab
<cjwatson> it shouldn't make any, and ideally we'd find out what Michalxo's problem actually is rather than working around it
<cjwatson> since mountall is new and it's best to debug it earlier rather than later
<Michalxo> cjwatson, 0.1.5
<cjwatson> Michalxo: ok, I'd suggest filing a bug
<cjwatson> Michalxo: I think if you put --debug at the end of the boot parameters you may be able to get more information
<Michalxo> cjwatson, eh.. where exactly to put that --debug? and from which log to get info? boot? bootstrap.log? dmesg?
<cjwatson> syslog, I think
<cjwatson> boot parameters? you know, kernel parameters?
<Michalxo> not exactly
<Michalxo> *not at all? :-/ :-)
<Michalxo> btw, I think my gdm greeter is messed up too
<cjwatson> press 'e' at the grub menu, go to the line starting with 'linux', and add ' --debug' to the end of it
<arand> Heh, The software store has arrived.
<Michalxo> ah, got it
<Michalxo> cjwatson, wait for me here pls :D
<arand> cjwatson: You want me to try that as well (I get a buch of kernel errors on boot already)?
<cjwatson> btw I'm not the best person to actually debug this; I'm just trying to advise on gathering data for a bug report
<cjwatson> arand: no
<cjwatson> arand: "kernel errors"? I suspect you'll find they aren't actually from the kernel ...
<arand> May be, haven't looked closer into it, just assumed since they appeared early in the process...
<cjwatson> arand: the only way for anyone to figure out what your problem is will be if you can quote the messages *exactly*
<cjwatson> don't paraphrase, don't summarise
<arand> Well, it's on a vm, so I could do that if it's of use.
<Michalxo_> cjwatson, I get it mounted, but probably that ntfs worked :-/
<Michalxo_> cjwatson, try with ntfs-3g too?
<cjwatson> yes
<Michalxo_> ok
<indus> hello all
<indus> i see that the channel topic is still the same as yesterday
<cdE|Woozy> does anyone know what could cause drm to be loaded before agpgart-intel? it happened on two boots today (sometimes it's working, i.e. agpgart-intel is loaded before drm) and unfortunately breaks kms
<Michalxo_> cjwatson, http://pastebin.org/18311
<BluesKaj> simple question , too early to update ?
<indus> so is the breakage been partially fixed ?
<Michalxo_> be back with ntfs-3g
<Michalxo_> BluesKaj, yes :)
<indus> iam gonna update in a few hours
<cjwatson> indus: partially. there are still some known problems.
<cjwatson> (well, I mean, there are ALWAYS known problems)
<BluesKaj> ok, I'll go about trying to fix my graphics driver issue , unless it's related to kernel source too
<indus> which known ones?
<indus> cjwatson: still wont get to X?
<cjwatson> sorry, I'm really not going to spend all my time enumerating bugs here
<cjwatson> Michalxo_: hmm, maybe that wasn't quite the right debugging approach
<indus> k
<indus> do u recommend updating now?
<cjwatson> if you have to ask, no
<indus> i guess ill update anyway , i got nothing to lose
<indus> :)\\
<Michalxo> cjwatson, http://pastebin.org/18314
<cjwatson> Michalxo: I think a better approach is to forget about the kernel parameter (sorry) and instead edit /etc/init/mountall.conf and add ' --debug' to the end of the line starting 'exec mountall'
<Michalxo> :)
<cjwatson> I made a mistake - --debug as a kernel parameter only turns on debugging for upstart itself
<Michalxo> too much info, ha? :)
<Michalxo> ah
<Michalxo> ok
<cjwatson> WAIT
<Michalxo> yes :)
<cjwatson> unfortunately, mountall only prints debugging information to the console
<Michalxo> # temporary, until we have progress indication
<Michalxo> # and output capture (next week :p)
<Michalxo> console output
<Michalxo> :))
<cjwatson> the trick I used was to press Ctrl-s after it was done, and then you have a bit of time to press Shift-PgUp and take a picture of the output
<cjwatson> and then Ctrl-q when you're finished
<Michalxo> photo will be better, right? :)
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> I don't think the console output thing you pasted is directly relevant here, but never mind that
<Michalxo> exec mountall --debug --daemon $force_fsck $fsck_fix $tmptime ?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> Michalxo: Scott asked me to ask you to join #ubuntu-boot so he can debug this
<cjwatson> (er, please don't everyone join there, it's a development channel and it'll be easier if people only join when needed)
<ripps> hmm.... my wmctrl stopped working
<dto> i get choppy sound playback in Audacity (using pulse plugin) on karmic. Sound Preferences shows Audacity rapidly appearing and disappearing as a client to pulseaudio
<dto> also, realtime kernel won't boot. i see "udev killed by ABRT signal" and then "shpchp: cannot reserve MMIO region" then it hangs about 10 sec into bootup.
<dto> hmm, new rt kernel update. hold on
<dto> the new realtime kernel works!
<nostahl> whats the realtime kernel do
<QPrime> is it just me or are the latest init scripts seriously broken?
<gord> QPrime:  please see the topic
<QPrime> *grin* thanks ;)
<Michalxo_> guys? anyone https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429249 in gnome-power-manager "[Karmic] keyboard locked/freezed unable to type anything" [Undecided,New]
<dto> yay, ardour runs :_)
<Cyberkilla> There are more status messages on my screen than actual conversation:P
<philip__> my laptop screen refuses to turn on after closing the lid
<philip__> I have to use an external monitor
<philip__> Any ideas to get the screen to come back on? (this has happened before once, no idea how I was able to get it back on)
<MagicFab> philip__, as a workaround, enable CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<philip__> MagicFab: enable it in Keyboard Shortcuts?
<MagicFab> philip__, yes
<nixternal> alrighty, what's the trick to boot up with encrypted drives today?
<MagicFab> System > Preferences > Keyboard, then Layouts > Layout options... > Key sequenece to kill the X server > mark the check box
<MagicFab> nixternal, existing drive or new one ?
<nixternal> existing
<philip__> MagicFab: I even rebooted the machine, yet the screen wouldn't turn on. The Dell logo blinked real fast and that was it
<TLF> hello
<TLF> when is going alpha6 to be released?
<Dr_Willis> When its ready :)
<TLF> Dr_Willis: I see
<TLF> Dr_Willis: and do you know if the migration assistant (the new version, supposedly not included in ubiquity) will be included?
<Dr_Willis> No idea. Ive never had that thing work right .. so i never even try it any more.
<BluesKaj> migration assistant ...for upgrading a distro ?
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  :) i was wondering about that also.. but i normally just do clean installs..
<Heikki123> update-manager --dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, I was just asking , what is it ?"
<BluesKaj> :)
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  oh - its a tool when you install that scans your windows partition and makes linux users with  the same username, and copoes over stuff like... err.... wallpaper.. and  MyDocuments.. and thats about it.. i think
<Dr_Willis> Dident really do much. for all the  work it tried.
<BluesKaj> my old memory is a bit short today
<eolo999> hi, i have gnome 2.27.9? installed and purged pulseaudio  (don't want my cpu boiled by a 100% process!) but i cannot  find a way to have a volume-control applet of any kind.  Someone can suggest me a solution?
<SKB> alsamixer?
<JanC> eolo999: if PA uses 100% CPU there is something wrong with its configuration
<Heikki123> hey, i also have a pulseaudio problem... in skype i can't change anything, i only have a list that contains one option: Pulseuaudio srever
<cheers__> ah good, thought it was just me
<cheers__> did a reinstall yesterday
<eolo999> JanC: i'm quite tired of trying to solve pulseaudio related stuff. Every time i have pulseaudio installed i have problems, so now i'm so bored that i prefer 'apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio' without bothering anymore on which are the causes of the problems.
<AlanBell> anyone tried karmic on the OLPC XO?
<JanC> well, I never had any serious issues like that with PA (except maybe occasionaly in development versions)
<eolo999> JanC: so, i'm very unlucky!
<BluesKaj> eolo999, I agree 100% , pulse audio isn't required with most pci cards , even some onboards will use the kernel module with alsa
<JanC> PA takes about 0% CPU here
<SKB> no PA here :P
<eolo999> JanC: I noticed googling that many people has problems with PA so that it seems that 'you' are lucky
<JanC> actually, most people have no issues with PA  ;)
<eolo999> SKB: how did you get a volume control applet in gnome panel?
<Heikki123> my firefox is using 100% cpu :D
<BluesKaj> PA is a pet project for some devs here and i don't know why it;s being included by default when it causes so many ppl so many problems
<JanC> which doesn't mean the issues for the other people aren't important of course
<SKB> i can adjust the volume on my speakers
<SKB> and volume applet is rather useless
<eolo999> BluesKaj: i don't understand why gnome 2.27/8 don't give us the opportunity to easily remove PA?
<BluesKaj> JanC, hang around , you'll find a lot of ppl have probs with PA
<SKB> you can use alsamixer to change volume without applets
<JanC> BluesKaj: I know more people trhan hang around here, and most of them have no issues (except with crap like skype etc.)
<eolo999> I find that the switch to pulse audio should have waited for a more mature tool!
<BluesKaj> eolo999, same goes for kde ..even if one purges it's merely disabled not actually removed
<alankila> eolo999: because it's serious work to keep something you regard as fundamental component at an arm's length from everything else, it seems.
<alankila> pulseaudio is definitely removable, but last time I removed it the end result was that gconfd ended up in some kind of cpu-spinning loop because it tried to constantly do something with PA but couldn't find it
<eolo999> till jaunty it was easy to remove all dependencies. In karmic it's a big problem
<genii-around> Well, I'm on my backup machine now at work. Laptop wouldn't suspend last night and eventually ran out of battery, etc. Installing fresh again now
<BluesKaj> yeah, the kernel module i bet, alankila
<JanC> if PA takes so much CPU, IIRC that's most likely because your ALSA driver says it supports a sample rate that it doesn't or something like that
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj
<eagles0513875> hey genii
<BluesKaj> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> genii-around: well i have no keyboard and mouse between last night and today somethign happened and i had my laptop shutdown
 * genii-around makes a fresh pot of coffee
<genii-around> eagles0513875: When I went to boot up later even grub was gone.
<alankila> well, I examined pulseaudio a bit in the past. I used to have relatively high CPU use form pulseaudio even when no sample rate conversion was required. It turned out that the glitch-free codepath asked kernel for the current time so often that this was actually a serious CPU drain.
<eagles0513875> ouch genii-around :(
<BluesKaj> JanC, I dumped PA cuz the sound is choppy and distorted, as soon as I dumped it my audio became smooth and clean
<eolo999> JanC: ok, i'll reinstall PA and for the tenth time try to resolve its weird issues. I promise myself it's the last time.
<eagles0513875> im tempted to reinstall so i dont have an upgraded version from jaunty
<alankila> almost in a loop trying to do something with gettimeofday. It's been a while and since then they seem to have fixed it because that particular bug is gone... but it isn't always resampling.
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, read the MOTD ... :)
<eagles0513875> blarg
<eagles0513875> i coudl just do a clean install of jaunty cuz i know that work slol
<eagles0513875> works
<BluesKaj> not today
<BluesKaj> ok jaunty ..good jaunty prt prt :)
<JanC> I'm sure there are some bugs in PA, but there are a lot more bugs in various ALSA drivers   ;)
<BluesKaj> pet pet
<MagicFab> philip__, Intel ?
<JanC> and reporting those issues helps to get them resolved (one day...)
<philip__> MagicFab: yes
<eolo999> JanC: I did it, so many times...
<eolo999> some times you get tired of a tool ;)
<BluesKaj> ther kernel modules contain the drivers alsa just acts as a link/controller , from what i've been told ..there are lots of opinions about that issue as well
<alankila> resample-method = src-sinc-medium-quality
<alankila> Don't really mind to waste CPU when it goes for a good cause, though. Like high-quality resampling.
<JanC> BluesKaj: the kernel modules are part of "ALSA" too
<durt> hello folks, anyone report successful reboots with latest upgrades? including new kernel?
<natewiebe13> durt: not here
<alankila> durt: I had a pile of fail due to upstart-related changes this morning. No network-manager, gnome didn't start, or at least the panel was broken...
<alankila> but a new dist-upgrade fixed it.
<Heikki123> uuh, i was just going to update,... maybe it's better to wait for a while ;)
<BluesKaj> JanC, are you absolutely sure about that, cuz there are ppl here who will dispute your statement. Mostly ppl who discuss issues which boil down to semantics .
<natewiebe13> alankila: you have it working?
<alankila> natewiebe13: gnome & nm? yes.
<natewiebe13> alankila: i used sudo apt-get upgrade
<natewiebe13> alankila: what should i have used?
<tobixen> I got the system working this morning, but only after running "dpkg repair" from the rescue menu
<alankila> probably just dist-upgrade. upgrade makes smaller, more conservative updates because it does not allow packages to replace other packages.
<alankila> so it allows a package to be replaced by a new version only, in other words.
<natewiebe13> alankila: command?
<alankila> "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" is what I use.
<durt> not sure if upgrade would bring in a new kernel...
<natewiebe13> upgrade brought a kernel update
<durt> not worried about the above command, it's the reboot that scares me :C
<aboSamoor> is the daily image now working ?
<alankila> I guess it follows because the metapackage for kernel references a new package and the new package isn't installed already, so upgrade considers it fair to install it. It's like any other dependency... But then again, who knows. I'd prefer if the whole "upgrade" option didn't exist.
<alankila> There was a point in the past when no serious debian systems administrator would have blindly done a dist-upgrade, but would have resolved that type of conflicts manually.
<alankila> but now we're just end users and don't really care and expect a dist-upgrade to just work. It's either progress or regress, I'm not quite sure which.
<Guest73611> help me!!!!
<Guest73611> Ubuntu don't boot
<AlanBell> Guest73611: are you using Karmic?
<durt> I think I got my answer :/
<Guest73611> yep
<AlanBell> it is a known problem, happened to pretty much everyone yesterday/today
<JanC> BluesKaj: you can grep the kernel source for "alsa" or "ALSA" if you want  ;)
<mennapuzza> AlanBell, and now?
<aboSamoor> mennapuzza: http://roderick-greening.blogspot.com/2009/09/recover-non-booting-linux-system.html
<David-T> is the topic out of date now?
<David-T> i.e. is it fixed?
<mennapuzza> aboSamoor, thx
<AlanBell> mennapuzza: can you get to a command prompt at all?
<aboSamoor> should I download the daily image or the alpha 5 to fix my non-booting ubuntu ?
<mennapuzza> AlanBell, no..
<durt> David-T, I think it's more than just one 'it'. It seems the devs have decided now is the time to introduce a lot of stuff they've been working on.
<mennapuzza> Now I download a livecd
<Heikki123> ah, there is a livecd now?
<AlanBell> mennapuzza: in which case, a live cd of some kind is your way forward
<mennapuzza> AlanBell, thx so much
<durt> we're still doing chroot to recover from hung boots?
<David-T> currently i have no idea if my system will come back after a reboot/crash/powercut, but i also have no idea whether dist-upgrade would get it in to a state where it would survive a reboot
<durt> David-T, ditto here...
<cagonto> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<AlanBell> I have a fully updated karmic box that has booted
<AlanBell> I am not in a great hurry to reboot again though
<durt> AlanBell, thank you.
<solarion> anyone have any idea why printing would automatically rotate to portrait and scale the image (very odd-looking) despite it fitting best in landscape?
<solarion> also, why is the page orientation grayed out?
<bobfox321> cannot find boot options on 9.10 beta, getting too many boot up lines
<natewiebe13> apt-get dist-upgrade worked.. there was an update for dbus, i think that did the trick
<natewiebe13> im now on fully usable karmic [thumbs up]
<bobfox321> skype works awesome on karmic
<BluesKaj> JanC, like I said alsa is linked to the kernel module which include drivers for pci cards and some onboards , hence the problem with PA ..it's just another layer trying to act as a soundserver that isn't required in most cases.
<solarion> I think this may well just be evince
<bobfox321> cannot find boot options on karmic beta, getting too many boot up lines
<CydeSwype> okay what'd i miss?  safe to reboot yet?
<BluesKaj> CydeSwype, apparently not
<CydeSwype> drat
<solarion> filed bug #430811; would appreciate confirmation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430811 in evince "[karmic] evince prints files scaled to portrait orientation, despite needing landscape" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430811
<randy_> Can I run postfix and sendmail on ubuntu-server 9.04 at the same time?
<BluesKaj> yeah, I have kernel source issue with nvidia graphics right now ..the default has me in a resolution that doesn't work well with my samsung monitor
<hggdh> ok, what happened to upstart?
<solarion> hggdh: it was put in its place. ;)
<hggdh> and broke my reboot... udev, network-manager, hal, etc
<hggdh> none of them auto-started
<hggdh> is this already known? Took me about half an hour to figure it out
<CydeSwype> hggdh, yes it's known
<hggdh> do you have the bug #?
<CydeSwype> they've been reworking the boot sequence since yesterday
<CydeSwype> i do not
<hggdh> k, probably the kernel folks will known about it
<JanC> there are probably 100 bug # by now  ;)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> not really, most will just get stopped there...
<hggdh> heh. The joys of running the bleeding edge ;-)
<CydeSwype> i'm updating a twitter account here (https://twitter.com/UbuntuPlus1) if you want to follow that (rather than lurk here and filter through everything)
<hggdh> thanks, CydeSwype
<hggdh> its recoverable (at least for me) by manually 'start'ing dbus, hal, network-manager, and gdm/kdm
<ali12341> i manually started X and it segfaulted
<ali12341> meh, i nuked it and installed 9.04 anyway
<hggdh> X will not work nicely (er, at all) without dbus
<Pici> X will, your desktop environment of choice wont.
<hggdh> Pici: indeed. I stand corrected
<hggdh> well, will try again. There I go for a restart... will (hopefully) be back in a few minutes
<Pici> Good luck
<NoelJB> Is there a race condition with notify-osd?  With Jaunty, on startup I see messages related to network connection, avahi discovery (service discovery applet), etc.  With Karmic, I see only one message from Notify-OSD on boot.  But if I bounce my connection, all of the notifications display as expected.
<NoelJB> this does not appear to be an issue related to the recent upstart changes.  its been an issue for a while.
<solarion> more sucks; can the livecd get less already?
<Q-FUNK> is there any work-around to get networking from inside a chroot to work again?
<solarion> QPrime: if it works outside, it should work outside
<solarion> you might need to cp /etc/resolv.conf in
<solarion> also mount --bind /proc proc; mount --bind /sys sys; mount --bind /dev/ dev
<solarion> if you're doing this for security, that might be a bad idea, tho
<solarion> but networking should still work
<Machtin> hey guys.. i can't boot. Says something about udev and something in  /lib/udev/rules was not okay.. i think Name="%k" or so.. idea, anyone?
<Machtin> can't boot recovery mode either
<QPrime> solarion: wrong 'Q' ;)
<solarion> QPrime: right, sorry
<QPrime> *grin* gotta love tab-completion.
<solarion> yeah, it's special
<CydeSwype> Machtin, check topic
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have installed openssh-server on the computer i want to ssh into, its on the same network..but  there i have logged in a different user, the client says that there is no route to host. what to do?
<cjwatson> Machtin: the NAME="%k" warning is just a warning, it isn't fatal
<cjwatson> so your problem is something else
<Machtin> oh, i see.
<CydeSwype> mornin' cjwatson (or afternoon)
<cjwatson> afternoon verging on evening
<Q-FUNK> solarion: right. resol.conf indeed, except that this network is not static. copying the resolv.conf every time gets problematic.
<DanaG> hmm, there's a pavucontrol 0.9.9 out now... any chance of it getting packaged?
<mac_v>  /tpoic
<mac_v> oops!
<DanaG> oh wait, it already IS.
<cjwatson> btw, newer libexpat1 and dbus packages from a few hours ago should help out people with separate /usr or /var who had problems with dbus starting
<cjwatson> or not starting, rather
<solarion> Q-FUNK: mount --bind?
<solarion> write a little app to copy it every time it changes?
<solarion> (easy to do with fnotify)
<solarion> could even call it "fcp"
<Machtin> CydeSwype: err, i don't have a chance to boot at all, right?
<solarion> fcp <list of files> dest
<RichardWolfVI> Hello, I'm having several issues since the latest updates.
<RichardWolfVI> I have no Usplash at startup and now compiz seems broken, I'm stuck in metacity with a terrible performance.
<jpds> RichardWolfVI: Welcome to the club.
<RichardWolfVI> Well, at least I got to fix GRUB
 * emonkey fixed the most things with a live CD and a chroot
<RichardWolfVI> I almost fainted when GRUB said that there were no boot devices.
<Q-FUNK> solarion: mount to link a file accross filesystems? :)
<Machtin> hey, i couldn't boot at all.. i couldn't even do aptitude upgrade, since I have no access to anything :)
<RichardWolfVI> emonkey: Did a chroot too.
<stefanlsd> can someone do me a favour please and pastebin a grub menu.lst file (i think /boot/menu.lst or /boot/grub/menu.lst). mine is non existant :)
<RichardWolfVI> Yes, I couldn't boot yesterday either
<RichardWolfVI> stefan
<RichardWolfVI> boot into a Live CD
<RichardWolfVI> get into a chroot and purge GRUB and its dependencies
<arvind_khadri> any ideas?
<RichardWolfVI> update pacages and reinstall grub
<RichardWolfVI> *packages
<stefanlsd> RichardWolfVI: ok. i can give that a try.  grub2 is the package i should be using right?
<Machtin> emonkey: did you recover access to your system with that?
<RichardWolfVI> stefanlsd: yes, but it's just a metapackage
<stefanlsd> RichardWolfVI: ok. thx
<RichardWolfVI> get rid of grub-pc and grub-common as well
<RichardWolfVI> oh, and os-prober
<hggdh> OK. latest dbus and n-m makes reboot better, but not yet stable
<emonkey> Machtin: yes I upgrade packages and reconfigured some, deactivated proprietary nvidia drivers and after that it worked again
<RichardWolfVI> Gosh, a Q6600 with 4 GB RAM shouldn't be this slow :(
<Machtin> emonkey: any hint on which packages to upgrade/reconfigure/whatever?
<emonkey> Machtin: good question, i upgraded just all which where new in the repos
<CydeSwype> yeah, and compiz was very slow for me with karmic.  i've always had to kill off compiz and revert to metacity as part of my boot
 * emonkey has no compiz, I use kde
<CydeSwype> nvidia-settings wants to see nvidia (not nv) in the xorg.conf, but that has the side-effect of initiating compiz
<CydeSwype> ah
<RichardWolfVI> emonkey: KDE also has compiz, jus sayin'
<RichardWolfVI> *just
<Machtin> emonkey: hm, kay.. i just rebooted 15 minutes ago or so.. should be the latest packages.. it's chroot /dev/root-partition /, not more, right?
<Dr_Willis> kde has composting I think. is the 'proper' term isent it?
<emonkey> RichardWolfVI: yes but i only use the desktop effects provided by kwin
<Dr_Willis> Compositing. :)
<virtuald> yay composting <3
<RichardWolfVI> well, Metacity has compositing also, but right now is slower than ever
<Dr_Willis> Plasmoids and Compost! and Gangleons!
<Machtin> and then: how did you deactivate the nvidia-driver? simply wrote nv in the xorg.conf, emonkey?
<emonkey> yes and they're not working right know because I use nv and not nvidia . Unfortunately everything is a bit slow withoout, but better than no system ... ;)
<emonkey> Machtin: yes
<Machtin> very well.. will try that too :) will be back soon *waves*
<emonkey> My KDE deactivated compositing because of too slow animations providied by the oss-driver
<emonkey> *provided
<RichardWolfVI> Is there any lnk on this breakage?
<emonkey> don't know but there are two others in our channel with this problem, at least one because of grub
 * emonkey had only a 8.04 for the chroot ... :)  I should burn a new CD as soon as this problems are fixed.
<cjwatson> RichardWolfVI: advising people to remove grub-pc in favour of grub just makes it harder for us to diagnose and fix problems in grub2 :(
<RichardWolfVI> cjwatson: I wasn't advising that
<cjwatson> "get rid of grub-pc and grub-common as well"?
<RichardWolfVI> I'm advising purging and reinstalling grub, whichever version they are using
<cjwatson> sorry, I read that as advising him to remove it permanently
<cjwatson> ok
<RichardWolfVI> My system ewas working almost well, but after further upgrades,. everything is very sluggish
<kingspook> In Karmic, where is grub's menu.lst?
<RichardWolfVI> kingspook: Can't boot either?
<cjwatson> kingspook: grub2 uses grub.cfg, not menu.lst
<kingspook> I can boot.
<cjwatson> (although for many things you should actually edit /etc/default/grub instead)
<Nafai> Still having problems :(
<kingspook> Well, I'm looking to change boot order.
<virtuald> is it safe to reboot now?
<cjwatson> kingspook: in what way exactly?
<kingspook> Against all wisdom, I'm going to put Karmic Koala on the lab machines, but they need to default boot into Windows.
<RichardWolfVI> virtuald: At least I got to have a graphical session now
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> nice
<cjwatson> kingspook: well, that's possible, but it would be easier to just make it have a different default at the menu. Would that be acceptable?
<virtuald> does things crash at random?
<kingspook> cjwatson: I'm not sure I follow...
<virtuald> i know pulseaudio does but other than that?
<RichardWolfVI> kingspook: Karmic is broken right now, what a little while
<RichardWolfVI> at least for the next Alpha
<cjwatson> kingspook: do you care specifically about the order, or would it be enough for it to default to Windows even if Windows isn't the first thing in the menu?
<RichardWolfVI> *wait
<kingspook> cjwatson: default to Windows, order irrelevant.
<virtuald> how did that apt-listbugs project that i read about on the mailing lists a while ago turn out?
<nonix4> Does /etc/event.d exist in Karmic?
<drs305> kingspook: Take a look at this link about Grub 2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cjwatson> kingspook: ok, so look in /boot/grub/grub.cfg and fish out the name of the menu item for Windows
<kingspook> RichardWolfVI: Well, I need to put Linux on now, and I don't feel like doing it again in a month...plus, it'd be good for the CS students to learn to deal with the occasional OS bug...they are in the OS class after all...
<Nafai> Is there an ETA for a fix for the current main problems?
<cjwatson> kingspook: here, it's "Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sda3)"
<virtuald> i have an /etc/event.d/ with control-alt-delete and sulogin in it
<Machtin> *sigh* didn't really help to replace nvidia with nv.. still hangs on booting, emonkey :(
<cjwatson> kingspook: taking that as an example, edit /etc/default/grub, find the GRUB_DEFAULT= line, and make it read GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sda3)" (the quotes are important)
<cjwatson> kingspook: then run 'sudo update-grub'
<cjwatson> that ought to do it
<emonkey> Machtin: I'm sorry ...
<Machtin> not your fault!
<kingspook> cjwatson: sounds good, I'll test it out.
<cjwatson> Nafai: the bulk of them should be fixed now
<Machtin> just wanted to 'report back'
<Machtin> though, didn't even get chroot to work.. but i could mount the fs.
<emonkey> thank you :)
<cjwatson> (FWIW I don't think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 documents this use of GRUB_DEFAULT yet)
<Nafai> cjwatson: So all I should need to do is the chroot stuff and apt-get dist-upgrade and then reboot?
<cjwatson> Nafai: well, it depends what problems you're having
<Nafai> udev and fscking all the time are the main ones right now
<Nafai> At least the ones I see, perhaps more after I resolve those
<cjwatson> fscking all the time is an entirely separate problem that's actually not directly related to the current boot extravaganza
<cjwatson> there's some work being done on that and the most recent kernel *may* help (but may not, there are several interlocking causes)
<cjwatson> "udev" - be more specific
<Nafai> Sure, let me try booting and see what the exact messages are
<Nafai> uknown key 'SYMLINK{unique}  in /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules and a few others
<Nafai> But it is not stopping me from getting to gdm, so perhaps that is negligible
<cjwatson> that's just a warning
<Nafai> ok
<cjwatson> it's not fixed yet
<Nafai> I'm able to log in now, so I'm less concerned :)
<Nafai> Thanks for the help
<cjwatson> right, the libexpat1 and dbus fixes were the main relevant ones today
<kingspook> daemon startup (ie. sshd) isn't also changed in koala, is it?
<cjwatson> plus a few things to try to reduce the incidence of people getting hosed by partial upgrades
<cjwatson> kingspook: some daemon startup is, but not sshd yet
<kingspook> Huh, is the next alpha still on schedule to be released tomorrow?
<cjwatson> so the release manager tells me
<kingspook> Well...maybe I'll wait until tomorrow then.
<kingspook> It'll be cutting it a bit close.
<dto> hey Nafai
<dto> desktop notifications come up about an inch below the top right corner of the screen, not right up against the panel where they should go. what do i do?
<DanaG> It's a "feature".
<RichardWolfVI> dio: they are supposed to be that way now
<DanaG> It looks really stupid.
<DanaG> The least they could do, would be to swap the two... that is, normal ones at the top, volume-change ones at the bottom.
 * nonix4 ponders why images built with ltsp-build-client only manage to boot for --dist hardy and earlier, but not karmic nor jaunty when the command itself is ran on jaunty...
<RichardWolfVI> well, it asn't as dumb as putting them in the middle
<Michalxo> dto, :D
<Michalxo> update ;)
<Machtin> what's the reason that it tells me "permission denied", if i try to chroot into my mounted root-partition (when i'm on a live cd with root or sudo)
<RichardWolfVI> It seems that Ubuntu way is fixing what it's not broken.
<Michalxo> dto, or I think It's configurable by 0.21 or so
<Michalxo> mac_v, sudo?
<Michalxo> Machtin, sudo
<DanaG> oh, and they broke the old-style brightness control in gnome-power-manager, too.
<Michalxo> sorry mac_v
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<Machtin> Michalxo: i DO use sudo
<Michalxo> sudo -s ? :)
<dto> oh yeah, volume is at the top, whereas pidgin notificiations are 1 row down
<Machtin> nah, did sudo su
<mac_v> dto: thats the design
<RichardWolfVI> Machtin: Sudo?
<RichardWolfVI> Machtin: Sudo?
<Michalxo> well.... I'd love more then 2 bubbles... especially for more messages from IMs..
<DanaG> I don't think I'll ever come to like notify-osd.
<dto> can't they just stack from the top so that it only displays 2 rows if there are actually two concurrent notifications?
<Michalxo> dto, as they said before, they are experimenting :)
<Machtin> RichardWolfVI: pardon?
<mac_v> dto: the bubbles are now split as sync ans async
<dto> ok :)
<mac_v> and*
<Michalxo> I even mailed Mark Shuttleworh and he said me that :)
<TLF> wow
<dto> well, everything is great. my realtime kernel is working fine for low-latency audio, and both processors are recognized
<TLF> still no migration assistant in the latest daily build?
<virtuald> why is my system clock UTC when it should be CEST?
<Michalxo> TLF, well.. he's a great guy, emailed me back in few hours :)
<virtuald> now the fucking store's closed :(
<Pici> !language | virtuald
<ubottu> virtuald: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TLF> Michalxo: who is "he"?
<mac_v> virtuald: where to check system clock?
<virtuald> yeah yeah
<RichardWolfVI> Machtin. Would you give us the full input/output?
<Michalxo> TLF, nevermind ;)
<virtuald> in the gnome panel and this irssi window
<TLF> Michalxo: oh, mark shuttlework
<TLF> Michalxo: did it said something about migration assistant? :)
<mac_v> or rather > mark shuttleworth
<RichardWolfVI> Machtin: What you wrote in the terminal, and the output
<DanaG> I've also always thought that having volume-change wait for the notification OF volume change... is a bad idea.
<Machtin> RichardWolfVI: well.. I'm not on the live cd any more..
<DanaG> It results in horrible lag.
<Michalxo> TLF, heh.. sorry, nope :-)
<DanaG> I should make a video of that, some time.
<TLF> Michalxo: oh :(
<RichardWolfVI> Oh well...
<Michalxo> DanaG, you can always use that applet, it works OK :)
<DanaG> oh, and now I get no brightness-change bubble at all under gnome-stracciatella-session.
<Machtin> RichardWolfVI: but i googled.. it applied to this: http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?/topic/36838-why-cant-i-perform-chroot-to-mandriva-from-ubuntu/
 * DanaG has to go elsewhere now.
<DanaG> bye for now.
<Machtin> byebye
<TLF> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-karmic-migration-assistant
<TLF> what it does mean the latest "deferred" here? That it will be launched along alpha6?
<Machtin> Come on.. i just want to be able to boot again :o
<[31d1]> dagnabbit my bug got marked as a dupe
<RichardWolfVI> Machtin: give me the out put of sudo fdisk -l
<Seren__> hi there, is it safe to upgrade upstart/usplash now ? (on the main karmic repo )
<Machtin> hm, can't.. am on windows now.. but sdb3 is the disc i want to mount
<dutchie> can I upgrade now?
<Machtin> rather not, i'd say.
<robin0800> dutchie: see topic
<virtuald> ok so ntpdate failed to update on boot because the networking script didn't work. so the time must have been read wrong from the rtc. where is it configured?
<virtuald> also firefox froze on updating time
<RichardWolfVI> Machtin: Well, if you expect to boot again, you should be on a live CD, to start with
<virtuald> 3.5
<dutchie> i saw that, just wondering if it was out of date, because cjwatson said he'd have it fixed last night iirc
<Machtin> RichardWolfVI: fair enough, i'll reboot
<Michalxo> Seeker`, amd64 whole system always up to date :)
<Machtin> brb.
<cjwatson> dutchie: not just me
<cjwatson> dutchie: the worst of the issues are fixed, but some people still have problems
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cjwatson: My system won't even boot!
<dutchie> OK, I won't upgrade this system but I'll see if my netbook boots
<RichardWolfVI> xcdfgkjhgcv: Boot on a LiveCD, purge grub and reinstall it.
<robin0800> dutchie: I downloaded a daily a nd X won't start
<RichardWolfVI> While on a chroot on your system.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> RichardWolfVI: I can't burn a Live CD without a PC to burn one with.
<cjwatson> xcdfgkjhgcv: yes, you're one of the "some people" then, unfortunately I'm not an expert in fixing it - I was just sorting out the builds
<cjwatson> so shouting at me isn't going to help you
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I need to borrow a USB drive.
<cjwatson> however, you upgraded mid-breakage, as I recall
<RichardWolfVI> xcdfgkjhgcv: So do it.
<cjwatson> so if you haven't managed to upgrade further since then, your system will certainly still be broken
<oldude67> ok is it just me or a fresh install of alpha 5 not allowing to add gnome? if you install kubuntu?
<robin0800> cjwatson: if you have an alternate cd you can use rescue
<cjwatson> robin0800: it's not me having the problems :-) p.s. I wrote rescue mode in the alternate CD so I know it's there ;-)
<virtuald> isn't time saved in the hardware clock on shutdown?
<cjwatson> virtuald: the logic is much more horrible than you might hope
<virtuald> :(
<cjwatson> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareClock is the result of our last serious analysis of how it all (works | should work)
<virtuald> thank you
<robin0800> cjwatson: many thanks then saved me many times
<[31d1]> cjwatson: new boot dealie is faaast. http://lrrr.us/boot.png yay :)
<cjwatson> robin0800: good goodd
<cjwatson> -d
<cjwatson> [31d1]: nice
<[31d1]> down from 8-9 seconds before the reorganization
<BluesKaj> is there any advantage except just distance , to using the regular archive.ubuntu vs the us.archive.ubuntu repos ?
<cjwatson> BluesKaj: right now, none, they resolve to the same IP addresses
<BluesKaj> cjwatson,ok thanks
<cjwatson> BluesKaj: in general it's worth using the per-country names because, when they are different from archive.ubuntu.com, they'll likely be somewhere that's closer on the network, and will help reduce overloading on archive.ubuntu.com
<thebishop> would it be difficult to add a "Fix Grub" tool to the liveCD?  For instance, if someone installed Windows after Ubuntu and blew out their mbr
<BluesKaj> cjwatson, right , I used to switch to mainserver from the ca.archives cuz the canadian repos servers were so darn slow.
<BluesKaj> !grub | thebishop
<ubottu> thebishop: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BluesKaj> cjwatson, too many (k)ubuntu users here :)
<thebishop> BluesKaj, i know how to fix it myself
<thebishop> but for "normal" people
<BluesKaj> normal ppl don't use linux :)
<thebishop> isn't that contradictory to the whole idea of Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> jk ..nm
<Ian_Corne> ubuntu+1 isn't for normal ppl
<cjwatson> thebishop: there's a long-standing bug about it which we'd like to fix at some point
<thebishop> :)
<Ian_Corne> :p
<cjwatson> it's not entirely trivial, really we'd want it to be part of something just ever so slightly more general rather than being a hack for grub alone
<cjwatson> FWIW saying "contradictory to the whole idea of Ubuntu" tends to make developers go and do something else rather than arguing about it though ... ;-)
<thebishop> hahaha
<thebishop> nelson mandela is crying...
<kingspook> apt-proxy vs. apt-cacher vs. approx -- any advice?
<virtuald> is it safe to use ext4 with grub yet?
<virtuald> grub2
<RichardWolfVI> virtuald well, I had been usin ext4 in grub2 for a long while
<Dr_Willis> i use ext4 with grub all the time.
<Dr_Willis> and on the last release also
<virtuald> :)
<Dr_Willis> and with grub2 :)
<Michalxo> virtuald, yes.. 3rd time here yes :)
<Michalxo> and many others around will agree ;)
<virtuald> ok good
<RichardWolfVI> still no updates...
<robin0800> whats still broken in karmic?
<RichardWolfVI> Usplash and 3D and video stuff for me now
<RichardWolfVI> a couple of hours ago, I couldn't boot
<der_schreiner> hello
<Michalxo> robin0800, everytime something else :)
<der_schreiner> are you guys also still have some udev errors will booting?
<der_schreiner> and aptd
<xcdfgkjhgcv> der_schreiner: My PC won't even boot.
<der_schreiner> what can you do atm?
<arand> der_schreiner: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/430654 << still aplies for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430654 in udev "udev 147 outputs warnings about default rules" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> virtuald: it should work, but there've been scattered reports of problems on some ext4 filesystems - we haven't tracked down exactly why yet
<cjwatson> der_schreiner: the udev warnings are harmless
<der_schreiner> ok thx
<virtuald> ok
<cjwatson> if you're having boot problems, it's due to something else
<virtuald> i haven't rebooted, i let the computer sleep the night before
<der_schreiner> good idea ;)
<sunshinepants> crashplan for cross-platform backups - opinions?
<sunshinepants> sorry wrong channel
<Machtin> okay.. that "brb" didn't work out to well.
<Machtin> however, i managed to chroot into my normal system.. and can now do whatever is needed to get that system boot again.. anyone able to help me then?
<Machtin> arand: it continues booting? seriously? how long would i have to wait for my system to boot?
<Machtin> after the udev-messages i mean
<RichardWolfVI> Machtin: purge the following packages: grub2, grup-pc, grub-common and os-prober
<e-jat> anyone know how to solve this bug 428365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428365 in ubuntu "Karmic Koala Alpha 5. Desktop does not start, freezes the boot screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428365
<RichardWolfVI> Machtin: After that intall grub2
<RichardWolfVI> *install
<Machtin> okay, did that
<RichardWolfVI> OK, that would do, then
<RichardWolfVI> don't forget to update everything else
<Machtin> so, i can reboot?
<cjwatson> uh, is there a reason to believe that reinstalling grub will make a difference here?
<cjwatson> I realise it did for you, but I don't think it will for most people
<cjwatson> if Machtin is having problems with the new upstartified boot process, reinstalling grub won't make any difference
<Machtin> Hm.. i don't  see why this should be grub-related, but i'm willing to try.
<Machtin> cjwatson: what will make a difference then?
<cjwatson> I don't know, you haven't described your problem in all that much detail
<RichardWolfVI> Well, I'm trying my best shot on a situation that it's been widespread
<e-jat> so any solution for it yet/
<cjwatson> booting with --debug as a boot parameter might help to gather information; however unfortunately I have to go
<Machtin> well i also get these udev-stuff warning messages.. and then it stops booting
<RichardWolfVI> And I'd been affected, also.
<cjwatson> RichardWolfVI: understood, it's just that I'm the grub2 maintainer in Ubuntu and I have absolutely no idea of how reinstalling grub would make the slightest difference
<RichardWolfVI> less do I
<cjwatson> and frankly I don't *believe* that it would make a difference if the problem comes after the kernel boots
<RichardWolfVI> but it's a common procedure to reinstall packages if they're not behaving properly
<cjwatson> if it appears to make a difference, I think it's more likely that either something else was also changed, or the problem is inconsistent (i.e. doesn't happen every time)
<cjwatson> RichardWolfVI: but grub's job is done once the kernel and initrd are in place
<Machtin> well, grub does behave properly.. i think
<cjwatson> if the problem is after that, grub *is* behaving properly
<RichardWolfVI> well, if the Kernel loads, I guess, updating the packages from a chroot would do
<Machtin> however.. is there any hint with that little description that's available?
<der_schreiner> if grubs work start with init=/bin/bash get network driver and network up and update
<Machtin> well, i did update via live cd now
<der_schreiner> k
<Machtin> didn't change anything, though..
<der_schreiner> over chroot?
<Machtin> yup
<der_schreiner> so i would try it with the boot parameter
<gnata> ok looks like karmic is broken today
<Machtin> don't get it.. and don't see the point (no offense.. don't get me wrong)
<gnata> x does start
<gnata> but no keyboard
<gnata> no mouse
<gnata> no usb at all
<der_schreiner> oh yeah
<der_schreiner> i know this
<gnata> no touchpad
<gnata> and? do we know what is going on?
<der_schreiner> i had this yesterday (gmt+2)
<e-jat_> me too ..
<gnata> me too
<der_schreiner> grub2?
<e-jat_> after upgrading the mountall package ... now .. stuck at booting
<gnata> but do a dailly safe-upgrade
<gnata> to report bug
<gnata> is was broken yesterday
<gnata> I repaired it
<gnata> it is once again broken today
<gnata> I think I just have to wait,chroot and upgrade non?
<Machtin> well.. i'll try to reboot once more. if it won't work.. i'll try again tomorrow
<Machtin> thanks for now! *waves*
<e-jat_> :(
<AlanBell> just upgrading the kid's computer now. . .  hope it works
<MagicFab> AlanBell, if it works... don't update daily.
<RichardWolfVI> Ok, I'm switching to Windows for the time being, this slowness is unbearable :(
<Heikki123> lol, i switched to linux because windows was too slow :) And someone is doing the other way...
<Heikki123> linux is much faster for me
<Heikki123> ubuntu
<mac_v> anyone notice , after the recent compiz update, that the window jumps up when closing
<Machtin> nah, but i noticed nothing works atm :P
<mac_v> lol
<Severian> RichardWolfVI, talk about unbearable.  Why go to something as unpleasant as Windows.  If you need to get work done on a machine, Use Ubuntu Stable(Jaunty for now)  If you want to help test, these breaks can happen.  They don't happen often, but you have to assume they can.
<blueyed> upstart broke the system? mountall appears to hang for me forever (updated yesterday)
<blueyed> any pointers?
<Machtin> at least i got my fallback operating system.. it's very uncomfortable.. but you can't expect more from a gameloader i guess.. i mean.. it's windows.
<blueyed> faster than a hardy live cd at least, Machtin ;)
<Machtin> :> agreed.
<webbb82> isnt the alpha 6 due out soon
<Machtin> booting windows is just like switching on a xbox for me :D
<der_schreiner> lol
<Machtin> (i have no xbox, though)
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<Heikki123> software development is fun. when everything is working, there is a need to break everything ;)
<Severian> webbb82, The schedule says alpha6 is due tomorrow.  I would imagine they want to fix the current problems before rolloing out alpha 6.
<Heikki123> i think i have alpha 1, and i have no problems
<Jaymac> I just installed karmic alpha 5 on a dual boot system - grub is giving me an error 2 message - is this something anyone else has experienced?
<Heikki123> oh sorry, the only problem is the sound not working properly
<Heikki123> pulseaudio crashes sometimes
<Heikki123> but anyhows, nites mates!
<mike> join eeepc
<[GuS_atWork]> Hi guys, is possible that latest kernel upgrade broke all my hardware support? like sound, network, etc.?
<[GuS_atWork]> ops.. i see the topic...
<Mike1> Neither karmic nor the buildds are in a working state right now.
<Mike1> wtf? why that?
<blueyed> Karmic has been (some kind of) smooth during the last months, but just now it's all so bad again. It's bad because those upstart changes could have been tested before being uploaded. And with "could" I mean "should" - on a bunch of virtual installations with different configs. I dunno if it fails for me because I have some "bind" mounts, or something else. And I'm not very motivated to test this using the reboot-oh-no-slow-livecd approach.
<Mike1> Netbook Remix is buggy here :-(
<[GuS_atWork]> Mike1: same here... today i cant make my system work correctly....
<blueyed> Mike1: you can be glad if you can boot the system! ;)
<[GuS_atWork]> but nowi saw the topic...
<acicula> been having some issues earlier, much better now though
<Mike1> but what does the topic mean??
<Mike1> is ubuntu dead or what?
<blueyed> nothing. just watch it.
<Mike1> watch what?
<Machtin> Well.. i can't boot at all. Will wait for someone to change that topic :f
<Mike1> :D
<[GuS_atWork]> but is cause of the kernel of something else?
<genii-around> Machtin: I'm in same situation.
<TLF> anyone here used migration assistant during install?
<Mike1> [GuS_atWork]: try an other kernel and you will find out ;-)
 * genii-around goes back to surfing freom livecd
<arvind_khadri> hi, i want to use one of my drives as ext3 for storing data, how can i make it writable by user?
<[GuS_atWork]> Mike1: too late, i've installed again the 5 alpha :P
<[GuS_atWork]> since i've deleted the older kernels :S
<[GuS_atWork]> bad move :P
<blueyed> Machtin: do you have bind mounts? bug 430880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430880 in mountall "mountall blocks boot with bindfs mounts in fstab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430880
<Machtin> [GuS_atWork]: i tried another kernel.
<Machtin> blueyed: sorry.. i have no clue what bind mounts are.
<acicula> !roadmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadmap
<blueyed> check your /etc/fstab (search for "bind"), but then probably not.
<blueyed> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<blueyed> !performance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about performance
<blueyed> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<blueyed> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<blueyed> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<blueyed> !karma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma
<blueyed> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<genii-around> !botabuse | blueyed
<ubottu> blueyed: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<blueyed> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<QPrime> blueyed: bored?  waiting for a the init/upstart situation to be sorted out?
<acicula> blueyed: please stop that
<Machtin> blueyed: no, didn't use anything like that
<acicula> anyway with the last alpha? or beta comming up it is time for people to put stuff in, probably why you are experiencing more problems now then before
<_markus__> lo
<_markus__> anything new about the karmic breakage?
<Machtin> nope.
 * QPrime wraps a big init script around upstart :P
<_markus__> darn :-(
<_markus__> can't boot, can't develop. that sux
 * _markus__ slaps himself
<QPrime> _markus__: its not called an alpha for nothing.  Canonical just broke init/upstart to remind us all of that.
 * acicula hands _markus__ a stable ubuntu 9.04 usb stick
<_markus__> Is there an easy fix? I can use 9.04 and mount the partition read-write
<_markus__> acicula: thanks, got one ;)
<acicula> well all it did here was hang on windbind during boot, killed that , updated and it worked again
<acicula> is there a bug/thread about the issue?
<QPrime> _markus__: you can mod your interfaces file to get net connectivity and hammer apt-get update until it boots
<_markus__> QPrime: I can't boot into the system that far. I can't get a shell with the system, I can only use another system to access the partition and I don't know where it hangs ...
<Adapter> anybody seen catweazle
<_markus__> recovery doens't cut it either. seems the / partition gets mounted read-only but no init scripts get executed at all
<_markus__> ctrl-alt-del reboot, though
<QPrime> _markus__: Hrmmm.
<[GuS_atWork]> acicula: i think is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/430125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430125 in upstart "Karmic Latest - upstart kept back - missing mountall" [Critical,Fix released]
<der_schreiner> this istnt aprob
<der_schreiner> mount -o remount,rw /
<der_schreiner> then you got write support
<_markus__> der_schreiner: as I said, when I boot directly into the system I get no shell. I can use *another* system to gain r/w access; if I knew what to fix, I could do it
<taneli> _markus__: do you have /dev/pts
<David-T> anyone know what changed to make evolution start automatically (in the background) when you log in to gnome in karmic?
<David-T> I'd like to turn it off since I just discovered it using 4GB of RAM + 6 GB of swap....
<_markus__> taneli: I can't boot into the karmic installation to get a shell. I can use a 9.04 CD to get r/w access to that partition
<_markus__> This describes exactly my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/430125/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430125 in upstart "Karmic Latest - upstart kept back - missing mountall" [Critical,Fix released]
<tormod> _markus__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrootRecovery
<_markus__> (however I'm not sure about the mountall thing anymore ...
<[GuS_atWork]> btw, is safe to upgrade now? i've installed again alpha 5 cause of this... is the bug fixed?
<_markus__> tormod: that sounds like a plan, will try that, thanks!
<Machtin> uhm
<QPrime> doing a dist-upgrade on my broken test box now to see whats still broken
<blueyed> _markus__: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.searchtext=mountall&field.has_patch=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_no_package=&field.status=NEW&field.status=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status=CONFIRMED&field.status=TRIAGED&field.status=INPROGRESS&field.status=FIXCOMMITTED&field.bug_reporter=&field.assignee= - they might all describe some part of your p
<Machtin> 213440     ubottu> Launchpad bug 430125 in upstart "Karmic Latest - upstart kept back - missing mountall" [Critical,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430125 in upstart "Karmic Latest - upstart kept back - missing mountall" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430125
<Machtin> did i get that right? there's a fix now for the not-able-to-boot-problem?
<natewiebe13> Machtin: i did a dist-upgrade and my karmic is working great
<Machtin> wonderful
<Machtin> via livecd and chroot?
<natewiebe13> also there is now a "ubuntu software store" which is new
<natewiebe13> recovery mode
<natewiebe13> went to root term with networking
<natewiebe13> Machtin: ^
<SiDi> Is anyone else lacking colors in bash, and aptitude / aptget autocompletion ?
<idyle> Hi, I am running jaunty and earlier I did do-release-upgrade -d, and it was about to install, but I realized I didn't have time and aborted -- now when I try it, it says everything is up to date
<natewiebe13> SiDi: like how the "ls" command gives colors?
<natewiebe13> idyle: try update-manager -d
<SiDi> natewiebe13: yeh... i got no colors anymore
<NoelJB> SiDi, I lack the colors on my jaunty -> karmic upgrade, but I get them on my clean karmic install.
<SiDi> i suspect i'm running the wrong shell
<idyle> natewiebe13: yup did, says everything is up to date
<SiDi> NoelJB: this is a clean install
<natewiebe13> SiDi: working fine for me
<natewiebe13> idyle: strange
<natewiebe13> idyle: usually i do fresh installs, but if i were to upgrade, i would wait until at least beta
<idyle> natewiebe13: alright, I suppose I can do that -- is there an ETA on the beta?
<natewiebe13> idyle: how far did the upgrade get?
<NoelJB> idyle, Karmic beta?
<idyle> I never started it, I aborted before it started
<idyle> NoelJB: yes
<NoelJB> !ReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ReleaseSchedule
<NoelJB> One sec ...
<natewiebe13> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<idyle> cool thanks guys
<NoelJB> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<duffydack> Alpha 6 is tomorrow..    so this latest disaster is bad timing...
<idyle> ok so we're getting close to beta!!!
<natewiebe13> duffydack: i was talking to cjwatson, he said that they wont release alpha 6 until the problem is completely solved
<duffydack> I`d assume its back to "working" order by then
<natewiebe13> duffydack: so ive got no worries
<natewiebe13> duffydack: im running karmic just fine
<NoelJB> duffydack, I referred to it as ill-conceived based *solely* on the timing.  Colin pointed out that they could not wait for karmic+1 (if avoidable) because L will be an LTS release.  They really wanted to get all of the testing done in Karmic to prep for L.
<aboSamoor1> on 10th of September was the second drop of artwork, is there any noticeable changes ?
<NoelJB> And that's a very fair point.  They can back it out if they *have* to do so, but perhaps better to get everyone dealing with it now than in L.
<natewiebe13> aboSamoor1: all ive noticed is that the old boot screen fades in and out
<aboSamoor1> natewiebe13: I hope they change the xsplash, it is not cool
<natewiebe13> you mean the throbber glitch?
<natewiebe13> or the background?
<RichardWolfVI> it seems the sytem is working properly again
<natewiebe13> RichardWolfVI: it is here
<aboSamoor1> natewiebe13: I mean the animation is weird and the background is boring
<[31d1]> is there a new disaster since yesterday's?
<natewiebe13> background can be changed.. ive done it myself already.. and as for the animation.. it is a bug which can be fixed by replacing the throbber png
<kingspook> cjwatson: Still here? Setting grub's default by name didn't seem to work...
<QPrime> after the last dist-upgrade things seem (mostly) functional.
<natewiebe13> QPrime: agreed
<QPrime> natewiebe13: yay! :)
<aboSamoor1> natewiebe13: the throbber png bug was just fixed before an hour :)
<natewiebe13> QPrime: no more running off of a livecd !
<sparr> Why does tesseract-ocr depend on tesseract-ocr-deu instead of tesseract-ocr-eng?  I know, very american-centric of me, but that seems to be the norm for ubuntu and debian packages.
<natewiebe13> aboSamoor1: ive still got that bug
<AD5300> Hi, I need SERIOUS help with my Ubuntu box. I'm unable to start it up. And before you ask, no, I'm not an inexperienced user. I've been using computers for over 11 years.
<NoelJB> QPrime, when you boot, what notices do you get from notify-osd?  I'm seeing one out of multiple that I should be seeing.  If I simply disconnect and reconnect my ethernet cable, I see messages that I ought to have seen initially, for example.
<AD5300> Yes. At first, GRUB shows up displaying the boot options, upon booting Ubuntu, usplash starts up and I see the loading bar.Then it drops into a terminal, but there is no output as the quiet option is enabled by default.
<AD5300> I am able to type on this terminal, but it appears to be loading somthing.
<acicula> what does karmic use couchdb for?
<AD5300> Recovery mode freezes on boot
<[GuS_atWork]> maybe related to what the topic says AD5300
<AD5300> I read the topic, I just wanted to see if anyone could help me...
<_markus__> AD5300: sounds like my problem. I've been told to use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrootRecovery which I'm currently doing; booting a live CD and fixing the broken karmic installation
<natewiebe13> AD5300: can you get to the recovery screen where there is a bunch of selections?
<Machtin> hm.. i booted the live cd.. but aptitude update doesn't give me anything new after chrooting to my root-partition?
 * AD5300 really misses my Ubuntu computer and wishes he didn't have to type this on his windows netbook
<AD5300> No, I cant get to recovery screen
<QPrime> NoelJB: I'm going to do a warm boot now so I can some sort of baseline, one sec.
<AD5300> I THINK it has something to do with a bad init.d script.
<natewiebe13> ah.. i was able to get to the recovery screen and do a dist-upgrade :)
<AD5300> But I'm not entirely sure.
<_markus__> AD5300: the mountall package had some troubles, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.searchtext=mountall&field.has_patch=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_no_package=&field.status=NEW&field.status=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status=CONFIRMED&field.status=TRIAGED&field.status=INPROGRESS&field.status=FIXCOMMITTED
<_markus__> &field.bug_reporter=&field.assignee=
<AD5300> Hold on, I'm gonna go into GRUB on the machine, and turn "quiet" off so I can get some output for you guys...
 * AD5300 will also turn off splash.
<acicula> doesnt alt-f1 achieve the same result?
<AD5300> Ok... booting up so far...
<AD5300> Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom
<AD5300> Done.
<_markus__> next time I update will be beginning of november .. :p
<QPrime> NoelJB: well boot isnt pretty, still getting upstart errors, but it boots.
<AD5300> sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<AD5300> sd 6:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<AD5300> sd 6:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk
<NoelJB> QPrime, and when you get to the desktop, do you see any NotifyOSD messages?
<AD5300> sd 6:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk
<AD5300> That's the last message on the screen.
<robin0800_> QPrime: Same here but as you say it still boots
<AD5300> Under that there is a flashing Underscore and I am able to type.
<AD5300> Ctrl-D does nothing
<QPrime> NoelJB: NotifyOSD *seems* to work properly here.
<_markus__> AD5300: see my ChrootRecovery link; I just repaired my installation
<AD5300> I can reboot the computer using Ctrl-Alt-Del or the SysRq commands
<natewiebe13> ive got NotifyOSD working good
<natewiebe13> no messages on boot
<AD5300> your link got cut off... use like pastebay to paste the URL in and send it again
<NoelJB> QPrime, so you get notices at startup for your network connections?  I seem to be seeing a race condition where I miss notices at startup that the same events later result in displaying.
<_markus__> AD5300: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrootRecovery
<AD5300> oh... the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.searchtext=mountall&field.has_patch=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_no_package=&field.status=NEW&field.status=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status=CONFIRMED&field.status=TRIAGED&field.status=INPROGRESS&field.status=FIXCOMMITTED link was the one that got cut off.
<QPrime> NoelJB: checking a little further.  I had to reconfig to allow NM to manage my interfaces again... one sec.
<_markus__> tormod: you saved my day, thanks!
<AD5300> Can I use a 7.04 live CD to do the Chroot recovery?
<_markus__> no idea
<RichardWolfVI> AD5300: no
<AD5300> What did you use?
<RichardWolfVI> Use a Karmic Cd, that will assure you won't mess up your system further
<taneli> why wouldn't 7.04 work?
<AD5300> I just need a working /etc/resolv.conf
<AD5300> from Karmic.
<RichardWolfVI> AD5300: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<RichardWolfVI> tomorrow Alpha6 will be released
<AD5300> Theoretically the only file that matters on the host system is resolv.conf
<Guest14347> After updating+reboot now the cryptsetup disk does not come up anymore.. not asking for a password anymore.
<AD5300> Great, so I'd waste a CD burning alpha 5 and then a day later get alpha 6? :(
<RichardWolfVI> taneli: well, they have diferent packages, to start with
<Guest14347> AD5300: use R+Ws
<AD5300> Only packages that matter are the bash commands "chmod, chroot".
<acicula> AD5300: most cd's will work tbh
<taneli> but ChrootRecovery page instructs you to use apt-get inside chroot
<RichardWolfVI> Note: The debootstrap utility is usually backwards compatible with older releases, but it may be incompatible with newer releases. For example, the debootstrap that is bundled with Jaunty can prepare a Hardy chroot like we are doing here, but the debootstrap that is bundled with Hardy cannot prepare a Jaunty chroot.
<AD5300> Here's the thing -- The PC I'm trying to fix has a CD/DVD burner that works EXCELLENT. I'm on a crappy 9 inch ASUS Eee Netbook with no cd drive... any ideas?
<AD5300> :/
<RichardWolfVI> taneli: that's from the wiki
<RichardWolfVI> AD5300: USB thumbdrive
<acicula> debootstrap is for doing new installs
<kingspook> Does anyone know where I can find docs on Grub2 with a Grub Default that's a label?
<AD5300> I have a 4Gb thumb drive, that might work, but can I boot from one?
<kingspook> It's referenced on the Grub wiki, but I can't seem to find docs on it _anywhere_
<RichardWolfVI> AD5300: yes, you can
<acicula> AD5300: depends on your bios, but unless you are on archaic hardware it'll work
<AD5300> How do I copy the iso to the drive?
<NoelJB> kingspook, cjwatson might be your best bet.
<AD5300> I built the system myself. The MB is made in '09.Should be able to.
<kingspook> NoelJB: Yeah, he's the one who turned me on to it. But it's not working and he appears to be busy/away/etc.
<NoelJB> kingspook, pretty late where he is.
<DanaG> heh, badly-worded bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/428914
<kingspook> Ah. Europe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428914 in gnome-power-manager "g-p-m don't report that I'm not in charge" [Undecided,New]
<RichardWolfVI> AD5300: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<DanaG> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator transitional meta-package for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<QPrime> NoelJB: notifyosd seems to work fine.  Karmic does not display the desktop until its 'ready' so you may be missing an initial NM bubble that way.
<James147> AD5300: the esiest way to get a bootable usb is to install it to the usb (not recomended) or create a liveusb (usb-creator is an easy way to do that)
<AD5300> Is there ANY way to do this without a flash drive? It seems like a pain
<RichardWolfVI> Well, no, there isn't
<NoelJB> QPrime, yes, that seems to be different from Jaunty, where I see many notices at boot time.
<AD5300> I have a working Vista partition on the broken machine.
<AD5300> But i don't have a unix shell in vista obviously
<RichardWolfVI> AD5300: You may overwrite GRub
<RichardWolfVI> *GRUB
<RichardWolfVI> wait
<NoelJB> AD5300, you don't need a unix shell to write a bootable CD :-)
<RichardWolfVI> you can boot vista on that computer?
<acicula> AD5300: Unetbootin can make usb boot sticks under windows
<AD5300> I need a unix shell to mount the partition and copy the files.
<AD5300> Yes. Vista works on it.
<AD5300> Although I haven't used vista for over 8 months :PP
<RichardWolfVI> AD5300: Then, burn a LiveCD on vista and you're done
<AD5300> Gonna have to break my record.
<NoelJB> AD5300, but you don't need a unix shell to burn the ISO to a CD, and then you can boot the live CD.
<AD5300> I'll try that... should've thought of that in the 1st place.
<AD5300> Is there a limit to how many times I can erase/rewrite a CD-RW? Do they wear out easily?
<AD5300> Only have like 5 blank ones around here
<acicula> AD5300: yes, and not really
<NoelJB> AD5300, personally, the way that I have it is a dedicated GRUB partition that boots to GRUB loaders in one of currently 5 partitions, plus a dedicated swap partition and a large shared data partition.
<QPrime> "Ubuntu Store" freaks me out tho... I see a package removal in my future ;)
<NoelJB> AD5300, so I can boot and repair using Fedora 11 or Ubuntu 8.04 - Ubuntu 9.10.  I'll get rid of Jaunty for the L alpha.  Hardy will probably survive until the M alpha.
<QPrime> not knocking the need for it... but "you know..."
<AD5300> I used to use Fedora... I don't like it much...
<AD5300> I used fedora from Core 3 to Core 6 before I switched to Ubuntu.
<AD5300> Haven't tried it since.
<AD5300> Has it gotten much better?
<NoelJB> AD5300, everything has gotten better since then.  But specifics would be off-topic.  :-)
<guntbert> is the topic still true?
<NoelJB> Point, simply, is that you can setup multiple bootable partitions, in case something happens.
<QPrime> AD5300: as long as they use YUM I only have a morbid curiosity with RPM based distros
<_markus__> AD5300: how are thins going, have you had any success so far?
<Michalxo> any cure for today's latest updates? no keyboard,usb,mouse working, x?
<RichardWolfVI> AD5300: Fedora is over focused on the bleeding edge
<RichardWolfVI> gotta get going
<Michalxo> no cures? :(
<QPrime> Michalxo: many ppl have gotten things working with the latest dist-upgrade
<Michalxo> well.. thanks to letting me know
<Michalxo> but how do I connect to wireless network via CLI?
<QPrime> Michalxo: Its not exactly perfect, but it is working.
<Michalxo> I got it to work by wpa_suppliant but I tried it again only in CLI, and had some driver failed issues :-/
 * QPrime grabbed his ethernet cable for the update, you'll have to find a bigger brain to do wpa wireless via cli (sorry)
<Michalxo> ow..
<BUGabundo> olá
<Michalxo> QPrime, and command was only dist-upgrade or some apt other?
<Michalxo> BUGabundo, hi! got any experience in wifi via cli?
<QPrime> Michalxo: apt-get dist-upgrade (after and update of course)
<Michalxo> yeah, thanks QPrime :)
<QPrime> np
<Michalxo> I've got here 2 laptops, I only need a guide :-/
<BUGabundo> hey Michalxo QPrime
<htrejh> hi
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: some
<BUGabundo> what do you nee?
<_markus__> Michalxo: just to make sure: you don't have some kind of Ubuntu live cd/usb to boot on the broken system?
<Michalxo> connect to wifi via CLI
<htrejh> i updated my karmic today, and when rebooting i couldn't use my mouse or keyboard anymore, what can be the problem?
<Michalxo> _markus__, yes I have... but how to make install there?
<Michalxo> htrejh, same problem here, resolving it by <QPrime> Michalxo: apt-get dist-upgrade (after and update of course)
<guntbert> htrejh: did you read the topic today?
<_markus__> Michalxo: I don't know how broken your system is, but I used the live cd to start a system which has networking (wifi!) enabled and followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrootRecovery
<htrejh> but how can i type it without keyboard?
<Michalxo> htrejh, ctrl+alt+f1 ;) login via CLI
<htrejh> no i cant
<htrejh> i cant use my keyboard
<Michalxo> _markus__, aha now I see :) good
<Michalxo> htrejh, no at all?
<htrejh> nope
<htrejh> i doesnt reactr
<Michalxo> then take the tour with me :)
<Michalxo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrootRecovery
<Michalxo> hehe, did the same when I got messed up by grub and grub2 :D
<Michalxo> thanks _markus__!
<htrejh> ok thanks
<robin0800_> Michalxo: http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<Michalxo> thanks robin0800_
<QPrime> actually, I take it back.  "Ubuntu Store" is kinda nice.  now, *how* many interfaces to we have to the ubuntu repos?  Wonder how long before the paid offerings turn up...
<StevenMyers> Question: Anyone know how to link the /var/www on Ubuntu to Windows XP so the PC IP still loads the root folder for the index of/ ?
 * _markus__ doesn't understand that Q at all ...
<StevenMyers> I'll re-interate
<Guest34883> Hi, I'm wondering whether karmic could use device manager as default. It's a stable plasmoid.
<yofel> StevenMyers: mount the ntfs partition somewhere and make /var/www a symlink to the web / folder?
<StevenMyers> Say you have Ubuntu on one partition and XP on the other. I can load 192.168.x.x on my Ubuntu side and it shows my IP root directory in my browser because Ubuntu is active and online through that IP. But when I load XP, the IP is not active because Ubuntu is not booted up for me to see.
<StevenMyers> yofel: Yes I need the Ubuntu IP to link to the XP IP so the root folder is still active even when XP is loaded.
<StevenMyers> example: http://www.stevenmyers.net
<yofel> StevenMyers: oh, so you want the ubuntu /var/www to be visible from XP?
<StevenMyers> YES
<StevenMyers> This way 192.168.x.x is still active and people can still access my server
<_markus__> StevenMyers: that's sounds like trouble. Afaik, yes, there are device drivers to access ext3 and such but ... you need a webserver on XP running pointing to that dir and such. Is that really what you want?
<yofel> hm... Windows doesn't support any linux file systems, but there are some ext2/3 drivers for windows out there so you could use them to load the ubuntu fs and then set the windows web server up so that it uses it as it's root...
<StevenMyers> yofel: Yes that is what I am needing _markus_: that is what I am looking and needing done.
<_markus__> It should work with xampp, if the drivers work ...
<StevenMyers> _markus_: that is what I was aiming for as well is xampp
<_markus__> StevenMyers: well, yeah, find some ext2/ext3 drivers for XP and try it
<_markus__> (if that's what your Ubuntu partition is formatted with)
<StevenMyers> It is.
<StevenMyers> Thanks guys, great support I appreciate it a lot
<_markus__> well ... :-) good luck
<StevenMyers> Thanks markus. Btw, do you see this domain as being active on your side: http://www.stevenmyers.net ?
<_markus__> StevenMyers: yes I did
<StevenMyers> Thank you sir.
<jtatum> StevenMyers: Don't forget to back up your data :)
<_markus__> good idea
<StevenMyers> even better tip, thank you jtatum
<acicula> StevenMyers: there is an ext2 implementation for windows xp, which can also read ext3 http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Michalxo> guys?! is there a way that ubuntu fixes when I am in XP or rebooting it>?! :D
<Michalxo> it magically works.. and I did nothing then 2 reboots :-/
<StevenMyers> hmm
<StevenMyers> That does seem interesting
<Michalxo> lol
<StevenMyers> Thank you acicula.
<Michalxo> had that big-bug as everyone around... and it's fine now
<acicula> StevenMyers: running your webpage on your home windows xp machine like that however may not be the best idea
<StevenMyers> Safe on linux but not recommended on XP?
<acicula> StevenMyers: unless you known a thing or two about running a safe webserver it's not safe on either really
<StevenMyers> I have the DNS being updated when my dynamic IP changes, this way I don't have to worry about getting onto linux to update the server information.
<StevenMyers> Then I suppose specific port blocking won't help either..
<acicula> well running a firewall is never bad, though not really needed on a default ubuntu install. but it wont make a poorly configured webserver secure no
<StevenMyers> ok
<StevenMyers> Was looking into Firestarter but that scratches it off for me
<cjwatson> kingspook: hmm, can't look now but could you file a bug on Ubuntu grub2 with all the details? (/etc/default/grub, /boot/grub/grub.cfg)
<BUGabundo> hey cjwatson
<BUGabundo> funny to find you here
<cjwatson> kingspook: you won't find docs on the GRUB wiki because it's a patch I've sent upstream but hasn't yet been merged there since they're preparing to release 1.97
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> compiz is broken
<BUGabundo> I'm loosing shortcuts :(
<BUGabundo> anyone else?
<StevenMyers> That with karmic?
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> what # are we in StevenMyers? :)
<BUGabundo> where's dtchen?
<BUGabundo> I need his help debuging PA 100% CPU usage
<StevenMyers> Ah. What;s your RAM usage right now?
<dto> hi folks. is it possible to temporarily prevent my kernel from being upgraded during system upgrades?
<dto> these are known good so i want to keep them for now
<BUGabundo> Mem:       4060464    3205972     854492          0     391328    1121812
<StevenMyers> what does top say?
<QPrime> dto: read up on package pinning
<acicula> dto: pinning is the keyword, dunno how it works, but that's what you want
<StevenMyers> Or is that from top?
<BUGabundo> dto: no. only canceling in
<dto> acicula: QPrime: thanks
<BUGabundo> and of course you don't need to boot into it
<QPrime> BUGabundo: he can pin packages and not have apt upgrade them (all automatic)
<eternal_p> so...is it safe to reboot yet?
<BUGabundo> StevenMyers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/272351/
<BUGabundo> QPrime: to much trouble
<StevenMyers> BUGabundo: in your System Monitor under Processes, set all compiz listings on low priority along with python if it's running in the backend
<BUGabundo> plus he should really test the newer packages and file bugs on it
<QPrime> BUGabundo: bah, pinning is important to learn.
<BUGabundo> StevenMyers: how will *that* fix my shortcut remembering bug ??
<kingspook> cjwatson: yeah, I'll do that.
<StevenMyers> I was referring to your CPU usage, with the shortcut remembering bug that's a whole nother ball park on compiz. Just another bug report for upstream.
<StevenMyers> My apologies that this was what you were expecting from me.
<BUGabundo> nvm StevenMyers
<BUGabundo> its all good
<StevenMyers> Sorry bro.
<BUGabundo> just asking to see if anyone else is also expereincing it
<BUGabundo> no need to be sorry
<StevenMyers> :-)
<BUGabundo> its not your bug, is it ? :D)
<StevenMyers> hehe
 * BUGabundo gives cwillu a gentle smack in the forehead
 * BUGabundo drags kklimonda back in....
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: let go of your new toy and help us out :D
<StevenMyers> I had the same issue when running 9.10 on alpha 5 (hoping this is what you're running) and reported the batch but never heard a word from anyone yet
<StevenMyers> P.S BUGabundo: You may want to set Xorg on low priority 16 ;-)
<BUGabundo> you mean I had the same bug?
<BUGabundo> where compiz stop using alt+tab?
<StevenMyers> eh vice versa works
<BUGabundo> and many other keyb?
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> this is making me crazy
<BUGabundo> guess I'll restore my last backup config
<kingspook> cjwatson: but it's for sure that the label-ing won't disappear or something, right?
<CydeSwype> so without reading all the backlog here... is it "safe" (as safe as alphas get) to reboot since the last update-manager upgrade?
<dto> CydeSwype: started working for me a few hours ago, upgraded from jaunty to karmic without burps. a few hours later, update gives me a working realtime kernel, which is fabulous
<Cynthia> CydeSwype: the repos are changing as we speak, so that would be a no
<QPrime> CydeSwype: depends on how much you love your current alpha installation... I'd say its a reasonable risk. (but I wont commit to that)
<dto> oh.
<dto> so... should i generally just wait a while to update?
<dto> i really love the working rt
<QPrime> ha! the classic channel advice conflict ;)
<Cynthia> :D
<Cynthia> Apport had an upstart file fix, bug 430895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430895 in apport "conf: apport.conf refers to nonexistent /proc file" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430895
<Michalxo> QPrime, problem fixed by itself.. booted into linux from XP and no problem at all :)
<QPrime> CydeSwype: All I can tell you in for two days Upstart was very broken... right now its less so.
<Cynthia> linux-firmware has an update too, uh oh
<Cynthia> CydeSwype: I edit what I said and now say reasonably safe, but yeah, alpha
<QPrime> Michalxo: glad your stars aligned.
<Michalxo> hehe, but keyboard problem still persists
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429249 in gnome-power-manager "[Karmic] keyboard locked/freezed unable to type anything" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> but I'm still instaling lattest updates
<CydeSwype> Cynthia, QPrime, dto, thanks!  like to get that high level status update even if there is some debate  ;^)
 * QPrime pokes his head up from the gutter... "did someone say high level?"
<Michalxo> BUGabundo, me too :)
<Michalxo> BUGabundo, I always do "safe"-upgrade :D
<Michalxo> and messing up my OS :D
 * QPrime knows just enough to be dangerous with his nano editor. (and wont touch vi with a barge pole)
<BUGabundo> QPrime: I have to use vi all day at work
<BUGabundo> hpux, aix and fedora servers :(
<QPrime> I'll send you something to kill the pain.
<Michalxo> keyboard bugs? :)
<dto> the new "you are connected to a wired network" systray icon is um..... kind of huge and black and doesn't fit in with the other icons.
<dto> is this an aesthetic bug?
<CydeSwype> going to take the plunge on the reboot
<CydeSwype> brb
 * CydeSwype crosses fingers and holds breath
<dto> ok, gnome-open is not working. opening urls in other applications in general is not working.
<QPrime> dto: aesthetics for the NM icon.  your other issues, not so much.
 * QPrime has to run - dinner time with the sig. other. nice chatting guys/gals.  bbiab.
<CydeSwype> woohoo!
<BUGabundo> also the mouse scroll is now extra sensible , is it not?
<BUGabundo> and I don't see a way to change its settings :(
 * mac_v never heard of sensible mouse ;p
<mac_v> BUGabundo: $ gpointing-device-settings
<mac_v> you can set the scroll speed using that^
<solarion> anyone have an idea why my netbook stops booting mdiway through (in rescue mode, it's right after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ...\nDone.\ninit: sreadahead main process (1211) terminated with status 1 and then a bunch of sd appearing)
<solarion> ctrl+alt+del drops to a shell as it reboots
<mac_v> !topic | solarion
<ubottu> solarion: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
 * BUGabundo is deaf. no audio :(
<solarion> what does "working" mean precisely? What broke?
<Cynthia> The boot process
<solarion> my desktop reboots just fine
<mac_v> solarion: the boot is broken
<Wicked> is there a list of new things in karmic?
<solarion> is there a workaround?
<solarion> Wicked: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<BUGabundo> ok, autospawn disabled
<BUGabundo> mac_v: nothing there for mouse scroll
<Wicked> awesome. thanks solarion :)
<Cynthia> During the boot process for PCs yesterday, you had to use Ctrl+Alt+F1 and Ctrl+Alt+F7 one after the other to continue booting to GDM
<mac_v> BUGabundo: oh mouse , i thought touchpad!
<cjwatson> solarion,mac_v: it's not broken for everyone
<Cynthia> I have no idea for Netbooks
<BUGabundo> nope
<cjwatson> some people (e.g. me) are booting just fine, but there are problems with some edge cases
<solarion> Wicked: np. Glad I could be of help. :)
<cjwatson> for example I think anything with encrypted partitions is still known to have trouble
<solarion> that'd perhaps be it then
<solarion> too bad I can't remove that drive
<gnata> on my box it boots fine but no keyboard nor a mouse as soon as X starts
<gnata> :(
<solarion> I can get into it with the alpha 5 livecd (on a stick) and then chrooting and things, but it's not 100% and rather awkward
<solarion> anything I can do to pitch in?
<mac_v> cjwatson: i'm using the boot ppa , are there problems with that too? i'v not reboot for fear of breakage :(
<cjwatson> mac_v: I believe the boot PPA has been folded into the main archive
<cjwatson> it may have a slightly different set of problems
<mac_v> hrm...
<cjwatson> solarion: I don't see a bug report about that - it would help if you could file one
 * mac_v sets low priority for boot ppa
<Cynthia> current status without ubuntu-boot PPA: network-manager updates, may fix (or break) networking
<gnata> hal seems to be broken
<virtuald> does ifupdown work yet?
<gnata> try dhclient
<BUGabundo> virtuald: it stoped?
<Cynthia> net isn't broken here yay
<AlanBell> yay, the playroom computer is upgraded and working, the kids will be pleased.
<AlanBell> it took an upgrade and a reboot and a dist-upgrade and it seems pretty good.
<Cynthia> AlanBell: you let your kids use alpha software? you're brave :)
<Dai> Cynthia: it's gonna break one way or another :D
<Cynthia> Dai: true, and it may be even more user interface testing
<AlanBell> they have been using it from alpha 1
<AlanBell> I only let it on any of my machines at alpha 5
<Dai> i think i'll wait for alpha 6
<AlanBell> I bet nobody has given tuxpaint the full karmic testing that my kids have.
<Dai> especially considering the recent issues :)
<DanaG> Here's one thing you could do: keep it, oh, a few days behind, in terms of updates.
<DanaG> Use another box to test the latest stuff.  Or a VM.
<AlanBell> hmm, gnome-blackjack. should be educational for them I suppose.
<mac_v> DanaG: vm , great , i totally forgot ;)
<AlanBell> wow, the games just got a bit of a harsh prune
<solarion> cjwatson: bug #431040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431040 in ubuntu "[karmic] booting on eee901 with encrypted partitions broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431040
<peol> Anyone else having problems with .ogg playbacks using aplay, while vlc (haven't tested others) work fine? I'm just getting static sound, I've had this issue before but it just started when updated to Karmic again
<MaximLevitsky> I have a problem with cdrom, gnome doesn't recognize it is in, it just doesn't display cdrom icon
<MaximLevitsky> It happened yestarday, and it might be my fault
<MaximLevitsky> Do you know any pointers to start digging?
<DanaG> well, aplay won't do ogg.  All aplay does is wav.
<MaximLevitsky1> sorry NM decided to quit....
<DanaG> YOu need something else to play ogg.
<peol> Hm, I did have my xchat set to use 'aplay' before, but it might be defaulting to it still (it's set to automatic), I'll play around with it, thanks for confirming it as pebcak :)
<DanaG> One simple utility maybe: "sox".
<MaximLevitsky1> does cdroms work for you?
<MaximLevitsky1> I mean do cdroms work for you
<MaximLevitsky1> ?
<peol> You mean audio CD's? Haven't tried, gimme a sec
<DanaG> CDs?  hmm, it's been a long time since I last played a CD.
<MaximLevitsky1> no no audio, any cdrom
<MaximLevitsky1> or dvd
<MaximLevitsky1> anything optical
<peol> Yeah, hal is mounting the dvd in /media automatically over here
<MaximLevitsky1> peol: did you receive yesterday updates?
<Cynthia> MaximLevitsky1: inserted my Ubuntu Karmic a5 CD-RW into the drive, no icon on the desktop
<MaximLevitsky1> and nothing in places too, right?
<Cynthia> MaximLevitsky1: Exactly
<peol> dmesg
<Cynthia> Nothing in /media either
<MaximLevitsky1> Cynthia: nice, so it is a update breakage
<JanC> does dbus run
<Cynthia> last dmesg message = "[   25.452528] eth0: no IPv6 routers present"
<NoelJB> Cynthia, if necessary, can you mount the CD directly?
<MaximLevitsky1> Cynthia: and manual mount work
<MaximLevitsky1> ?
<MaximLevitsky1> Here it works
<AlanBell> is it possible to install the gnome-games package from the software store?
<Cynthia> karmic@voltorb:~$ sudo mkdir /media/cdrommanual && sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrommanual
<JanC> AlanBell: gnome games is split up in several packages in karmic
<Cynthia> this worked, and placed an icon on the desktop
<NoelJB> Cynthia :-)
<JanC> AlanBell: which I'm happy about, now I can remove the games I never play  ;)
<AlanBell> can't say I am overly pleased with the games changes
<AlanBell> lots of fun and friendly logic games out, replaced with vegas strip blackjack
<MaximLevitsky1> AlanBell: mee too
<Cynthia> NoelJB: But this was not really for me, it was to test MaximLevitsky1's report of regression in automounting
<AlanBell> not so child friendly out of the box
<BWARG> HI!
<JanC> AlanBell: I'm not sure what's installed by default (I'm on an upgraded box here)
<NoelJB> OK.  I'll check on my end in a bit.  I am in the process of backing up, then I'll pop the DVD drive back in.
<BWARG> id like to download karmic koalla?
<BWARG> id like to bug test
<BWARG> i like breaking my linux installs
<JanC> AlanBell: I agree that soem child-friendly games should be installed by default
<BWARG> kalzium
<Cynthia> bwarg: get the ISO from http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<BWARG> and atomix
<BWARG> thank you!
<MaximLevitsky1> NoelJB, last question, if you open brasero, you don't see the cdrom, right?
<AlanBell> BWARG: you might be well advised to wait a bit for alpha 6
 * Twigathy peers at /topic... not worth apt-get upgrade'ing today then? :-)
<JanC> AlanBell: actually, installing TuxPaint by default would be great (it's about the favourite "game" of all the kids I showed Ubuntu to)
<NoelJB> BWARG, that's why we do alpha cycles.  Out of 6 months, beta is < 1 month
<NoelJB> MaximLevitsky1, can't look until after my backup finishes.
<Michalxo> guys.. is it a bug or feature? I inserted 9.04 cd and I don't see it in "computer" nor ls /media/cdrom(0) lists anything
<BWARG> yo i installed suse as a backup os and it broke the boot loader
<Cynthia> MaximLevitsky1: I'll look. Automatic mount or manual?
<AlanBell> JanC: yes tuxpaint is great
<MaximLevitsky1> Cynthia: here it doesn't show in brasero no matter what
<BWARG> lol wrong chat
<Cynthia> Michalxo: The CD-ROM invisibility bug is being discussed right now :)
<AlanBell> I just don't think of all the card games that are available blackjack is the best to include
<Cynthia> MaximLevitsky1: Ok. Will test now
<BWARG> make a card game about chemistry and math
<BWARG> and offer an incentive
<Michalxo> CydeSwype, thank you.. :) here I guess :)
<MaximLevitsky1> This is what bothers me, I can live without automounting, but I need brasero now
<JanC> AlanBell: right, considering the "gambling" nature of it...
<Cynthia> brasero: Blank Disc shows "No available disc" for my CD-RW
<Michalxo> MaximLevitsky1, same problem here then :) empty cdrom drive is shown, but when filled with a cd, I see nohing
<BWARG> how familiar are you all with the yaST tool in suse?
<MaximLevitsky1> Michalxo, in computer:// right?
<Cynthia> Same with the CD-ROM drive manually mounted
<Michalxo> yes
<Michalxo> ls /media/cdrom shows nothing too
<Cynthia> Is there a bug report for this yet?
<MaximLevitsky1> Michalxo: great, so this is a bug, and I''l report it
<Cynthia> Never mind me then
<AlanBell> JanC: yes. I have no problem with gambling as such. Just don't think it is very wise to have it as one of the very few games installed.
<Cynthia> Thanks Maxim
<Michalxo> imo no
<AlanBell> if there was a big collection of card games including solitaire, bridge, etc then it would totally make sense for it to be part of the collection
<Cynthia> AlanBell: AisleRiot Solitaire seems to be a collection of solitaire games on its own
<Michalxo> aisleriot rocks!
<Michalxo> blackjack is not needed
<BWARG> can there be some tool implemented sin the new version such as the /etc/sys config editor GUI in ubuntu?
<CydeSwype> hey guys, is it time for a topic change yet?
<Cynthia> AlanBell @ AisleRiot: Game / Select Game [Ctrl+O] shows a plethora of games
<MaximLevitsky1> except cdrom bug, system works here
<BWARG> it allows you to do such things as change your window manager in a gui
<AlanBell> but is aisleriot still there? it is part of gnome-games (which I just reinstalled)
<BWARG> change bnoot options
<BWARG> boot
<Cynthia> AlanBell: # apt-get install aisleriot
<JanC> I'll try a new install one of these days...
<Cynthia> The GNOME Games package was split into its constituent games this week
<AlanBell> is there a wiki page about the games changes, I would like to read some of the thinking behind it
<JanC> Cynthia: I think what AlanBell means is that some games are more appropriate to be installed by default than others
<Cynthia> JanC: Oh
<BWARG> i just thought that something like that would be great for user friendlyness seeing as you can do so many powerful things in a gui
<AlanBell> exactly
<MaximLevitsky1> done
<MaximLevitsky1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/431055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431055 in ubuntu "gnome doesn't 'see' cdroms/dvds" [Undecided,New]
<Cynthia> Well, the games from gnome games are all still around... I guess we'll have to wait for Alpha 6 to know which subpackages are installed now
<BWARG> i dont mean to be a douche but why are you all so focused on games?
<cjwatson> AlanBell: I shoved sgt-puzzles on my stepson's box, although possibly for slightly older children as they aren't all that easy
<Cynthia> Bug 376744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376744 in gnome-games "Split gnome-games into one game per package" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376744
<AlanBell> well I hope today was just a prune and they will be added back bit by bit.
<Michalxo> keyboard bug here + cdrom bug
<AlanBell> BWARG: because I just upgraded the playroom computer and half the games vanished
<Michalxo_> warning NMapplet possible bug again
<cjwatson> AlanBell: best file a bug or post to ubuntu-devel-discuss or something to make your feelings known
<JanC> BWARG: because we were having a discussion about default games  ;)
<BWARG> what about atomix then?
<Michalxo_> Setting up network-manager (0.8~a~git.20090911t130220.4c77fa0-0ubuntu6) ... not sure if this does not brake system too
<BWARG> move it from education
<Cynthia> Michalxo_: It doesn't break everyone's system
<Michalxo_> guys? who plats robots?
<JanC> I'll try to remember to test alpha 6 image in a VM to check what's installed by default
<Cynthia> Mine, for instance, is still solid net-wise
<NoelJB> Cynthia, I can confirm.  Is there an open bug, yet?
<Cynthia> NoelJB: For the CD-ROM trouble or NetworkManager?
<NoelJB> Cynthia, CD-ROM
<Michalxo_> robots tali,klotski? useless(?)
<BWARG> klotski is great for kids
<NoelJB> Ah, I see it ... bug 431055
<Cynthia> NoelJB, MaximLevitsky1 filed Bug 431055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431055 in ubuntu "gnome doesn't 'see' cdroms/dvds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431055
<Cynthia> Yes :)
<BWARG> i played it relentlessy
<Michalxo_> hm.. tried once.. never again :)
<Michalxo_> so tali / robots? :)
<AlanBell> Cynthia: thanks for the bug link
<BWARG> robots?
<Michalxo_> Cynthia, thkx too :)
<BWARG> link?
<Michalxo_> Robots 2.27.92
<BWARG> im on suse cause i broke my ubuntu
<Michalxo_> Based on classic BSD Robots.
<Michalxo_> Robots is a part of GNOME Games.
<AD5300> ... I just realized I only have 650MB CR-RWs... is there any way I can fit Karmic Alpha 5 Live CD on that?
<AD5300> I need to boot into it just to fix my chroot :/
<cjwatson> I'm afraid we stopped supporting 650MB CDs several years ago
<Cynthia> AD5300: No
<cjwatson> we tried for a while but we couldn't make stuff fit any more
<AD5300> Can I remove unneeded packages maybe?
<MaximLevitsky1> cjwatson: just strip mono, and it will fit :-)
 * BUGabundo slaps MaximLevitsky1
<BUGabundo> hey I like my GnomeDO
<Cynthia> MaximLevitsky1: and Tomboy, which (is the only program to?) use(s) Mono
<cjwatson> MaximLevitsky1: *sigh* whatever
<BWARG> im a fan of memory games and puzzle games
<AD5300> Is there an easy way to remove mono from the ISO file?
<MaximLevitsky1> Cynthia: gnote works fine here
<Cynthia> ah, never mind me, I thought Tomboy was the only program to use Mono.
<BWARG> open in a archive manager
<AD5300> Can it still BOOT and go into the GUI without mono?
<Michalxo_> wow! I've just beaten robot for the first time! finally I understand that game :D
<BWARG> chroot
<MaximLevitsky1> AD5300: sure, but this was just a joke
<AD5300> Im not going to use it to install anything. I JUST need to fix my current Karmic installation.
<MaximLevitsky1> AD5300: there are many packages that can be removed
<NoelJB> MaximLevitsky1, confirming the basero behavior, too.
<AD5300> How do I go about doing that?
<AD5300> I'd like to remove OpenOffice (~200MB from the ISO image.
<Cynthia> AD5300: http://nixbit.com/cat/system/operating-systems-linux-distri/alinux/
<Cynthia> from the page: aLinux OS can be written to a 650MB CD
<AD5300> I need to have a copy of Karmic as my host system for repairing my current system. It actually matters in this case.
<BWARG> find the directory its installed to and rm -rf it?
<AD5300> /etc/resolv.cfg needs to match the one from Karmic
<AD5300> I'd just like to know the easiest way to remove OpenOffice from the LiveCD.
<AD5300> ... so it can fit within 650MB.
<BWARG> find tyhe directory its installed to
<BWARG> and rm -rf it
<BWARG> then when you boot do the uninstall thing
<AD5300> no... I didnt burn the CD yet. That wont work
<AD5300> Im trying to remove files from the ISO image
<BWARG> open the iso in an archive manager
<BWARG> copy that to a directory
<BWARG> chroot into it
<AD5300> I dont know what I can safely remove
<Cynthia> remove wubi, remove the autorun.inf for Windows, remove /usr/bin/games and /usr/lib/openoffice with squashfs-tools or something that can handle squashfs
<BWARG> do your thing
<cjwatson> AD5300: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Cynthia> the whole "live cd" environment is in a single file
<BWARG> oh
<BWARG> what she said
<AD5300> Im using Vista to modify the image since my Ubuntu PC is broken.
<cjwatson> is the, er, canonical documentation for this
<cjwatson> and has all the little details like the correct mkisofs options
<cjwatson> you won't be able to do it on Vista
<Cynthia> nice pun, cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> sorry
<cjwatson> Vista won't be able to do anything with the squashfs
<AD5300> I have 7zip installed.
<AD5300> I should be able to remove files from the iso
<cjwatson> I doubt 7zip will understand squashfs
<cjwatson> AD5300: can your machine talk to the network without complicated shenanigans? (no WPA, no proprietary drivers)
<cjwatson> AD5300: if so, why not use the minimal netboot CD, which has a rescue mode feature?
<cjwatson> AD5300: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<BWARG> what about just burrowing or buying a larger CD?
<DanaG> dude, there's a usb-creator for Windows.
<AD5300> My machine cant even connect to the net from Ubuntu atm...
<cjwatson> you won't get a GUI, but if all you need is chroot then it may suffice
<cjwatson> ah, that might be a problem
<AD5300> and I need the file called /etc/resolv.cfg
<AD5300> which is on Karmic
<cjwatson> personally I'd drop a couple of pounds on a stack of 100 CD-Rs or something :)
<BWARG> i paid 4 dollars on 10 DVDRs
<Cynthia> AD5300: ls -l /etc/resolv.cfg gives no output here
<cjwatson> resolv.conf
<AD5300> my bad. extension should be conf
<AD5300> sorry
<BWARG> lol google qemu and run a live cd in it
<Cynthia> oh. well, mine got generated by NetworkManager
<AD5300> I need to recover using Chroot.
<NoelJB> Cynthia, yes, that IS how it gets generated.
<NoelJB> and it will be specific to the ISP
<NoelJB> since it will have the nameserver entries
<AD5300> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrootRecovery -- this is what I need to do.
<Cynthia> true, I just never saw how this worked on direct PPPoE because I have a router
<AD5300> Someone with the same problem as me said that guid fixed it.
<Cynthia> AD5300: but you need to make Karmic a5 fit on a 650 MB CD, which requires something other than Vista, i.e. using your broken system to fix itself. Is that right?
<AD5300> I don't even e PPPoE... I'm on 25mbps/15mbps Fiber-Optic connection with no logins.
<AD5300> Yeah, which won't work since I cant even login in recovery mode
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: are you around
<BWARG> qemu frintend
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - i am
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: were you the one to introduce the new changes on compiz?
<Michalxo_> AD5300, well.. for me it fixed reboot twice.. dunno what happened... but I could go into tty1 and execute there all :-/
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't. which changes are these?
<Cynthia> AD5300: shall I try to customise an .iso for you per /LiveCDCustomization, and upload it to you via this ADSL connection? (will be slow)
<AD5300> Sure...
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: its not the changes, but a side efect or new bug
<BWARG> load up http://perso.wanadoo.es/comike/
<AD5300> I'd appreciate that.
<BWARG> qemu front end
<Cynthia> it might take a while, I haven't done this before :/
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - what's the issue?
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: its losses info on shortcuts
<BWARG> do you have a live cd available/
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-17
<BWARG> or an iso?
<AD5300> Although, the PC I'm on right now doesnt have a CD burner... the Vista PC does. I'm on a Eee PC running XP.
 * JamesB192 has a broken b44 networking and a lack of pseudo terminals.
<AD5300> I'm gonna join the chat on my vista pc.
<BUGabundo> just checked change log, it was all mvo :\
<AD5300> .. or try to, knowing how much vista sucks
<BWARG> download http://www.pendriveapps.com/portable-qemu-manager/
<BWARG> this works better with vist
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - which shortcuts in particular?
<BWARG> you can easily load up ubuntu in this
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: alt+tab, and few others I had manually set ,like super+w for expose
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, not sure about that then. might be best to just open a bug for it
<mrmcq2u> what happened to geolocation and webkit support in empathy?
 * AD5300 is aliendude5300 -- on a different pc
 * Cynthia nods
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: not enough data to make a valid bug :(
 * Cynthia confirms that only CD-ROMS are broken as in Bug 431055, external hard drives still work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431055 in ubuntu "gnome doesn't 'see' cdroms/dvds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431055
<BUGabundo> mac_v: I got me confused. what's the current state of the screenblanks bug, from you POV ?
<BluesKaj> hey BUGabundo , so i guess the kernel source fixes are still up in the air , not ready for updates yet /
<BluesKaj> ?
<aliendude5300> So... there is no way I can just remove a package from the ISO?
<aliendude5300> Can't I just delete the .deb file?
<aliendude5300> Or is it more complex than that?
<Cynthia> aliendude5300: they'll actually reside in the squashfs (compressed filesystem) image
<Cynthia> er, as the installed files I mean, not the .debs
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> ok BUGabundo . lemme rephrase that ...the kernel updates are still broken ?
<aliendude5300> Oh... so it works similar to dblspace in ms-dos?
<Cynthia> aliendude5300: similar, yes
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: don't think so
<aliendude5300> It creates an 'image' of the file system and compresses that?
<BUGabundo> at least here it installed ok
<aliendude5300> Hmm... that would make sense why I need special tools to edit it.
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, kde or gnome and when ?
<Cynthia> but since you have a chicken-and-egg problem, a system that needs itself to fix itself, something else has to break that cycle
<BUGabundo> gnome NOW
<aliendude5300> Too bad I don't have access to a Linux PC... wouldn't be too hard to do if I folllowed the guide.
<Cynthia> yeah
<BluesKaj> ok BUGabundo , kde here ...should i take a chance ?
<aliendude5300> So you have to mount the squashfs image to a folder on the hard disk?
<aliendude5300> or do you chroot the image?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: livecd 1st?
<BluesKaj> done that already, BUGabundo
<Cynthia> squashfs images are read-only, so you have to decompress it then chroot into that
<BUGabundo> how can https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/404219 be a Feature not a bug ?!?! grrrr
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404219 in gnome-control-center "Touchpad Tap Clicking Broken (scrolling also)" [Medium,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: worked?
<wastrel> hi
<BluesKaj> I'm on a crappy graphics driver here that sets the res at a stretchmark state for my monitor
<BluesKaj> squashed and stretched
<BluesKaj> I need a kernel source for the nvidia 64 bit driver for my 7600gt card
<BluesKaj> looks like windows 95 graphics :)_
<BUGabundo> lol
<crimsun> woo, breakage. now that's more like a dev cycle!
<crimsun> i love how i my git send-pack died in the middle of the network-manager package upgrade :(
<MaximLevitsky1> BUGabundo: if  ubuntu devs will continue add such features, nobody will use ubuntu
<BUGabundo> hey crimsun
<BUGabundo> I had to go back to autospawn off
<BUGabundo> crimsun: you never told me how to debug PA in foreground :(
<BluesKaj> just did a test installing vlc..no luck , can't install anything : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BluesKaj> haven't updated since i reinstalled with the alpha5 live cd
<crimsun> BUGabundo: i'm about to roll a test package to the ppa (ETA 30 mins)
<crimsun> BUGabundo: please test that (probably "tomorrow" for you)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I'll prob only fetch them tomorrow
<BUGabundo> hope I don't forget to reenable autospawn
<BUGabundo> if anyone here is reading this, please ping and remind me tomorrow :)
<crimsun> well, they won't be available until tomorrow at the earliest ;)
<cjwatson> "dpkg returned an error code (1)" is the equivalent of "something went wrong" - no detail at all
<Cynthia> aliendude5300, yeah OpenOffice is huge, I'll see what I can remove to make the download shorter (and your burn time as well :)
<BluesKaj> cjwatson, I have a broken nvidia driver dependency that won't go away : Error! DKMS tree already contains: nouveau-0.0.15+git20090823 .  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 3 Errors were encountered while processing:  nouveau-kernel-source
<aliendude5300> Just openoffice is fine, although GIMP is also pretty large
<aliendude5300> Whats your upload speed?
<aliendude5300> I have 25mbps download / 15mbps upload
<BUGabundo> not bad
<aliendude5300> Should be pretty fast depending on your connection...
<aliendude5300> BUGabundo: They sell 50/25 in my area for $20 more a month...
<aliendude5300> not worth it though
<Cynthia> I have 512 Kbps up
<aliendude5300> Hmm... in that case, it's probably a good idea to get the file size down a lot.
<aliendude5300> Although it would fit on a cd with just openoffice removed
<Cynthia> Aye, it would
<Cynthia> 110476 linux-image-2.6.31-9-generic <-- This is pretty huge too, in fact it's #1 on dpkg-query by descending size, shall I remove it? ;)
<aliendude5300> lol... I think I need that.
<Cynthia> Hehe
<aliendude5300> Miiiiiiight not though, I could always burn an image without it and give it a go. :P
<BUGabundo> aliendude5300: why burn media?
<BUGabundo> just put it on an usb stick
<aliendude5300> Only have 3 USB Sticks - 2 4GB ones (one's broken :/), and a 256mb one. The working one has all my important files on it and it's partitioned to boot an OS already, which would be a pain to set up again. 256MB isn't enough to contain the OS
<virtuald> you can put a netinstaller there with unetbootin
<Cynthia> Language packs will remove a lot too
<aliendude5300> Just keep English on there ;)
<Cynthia> Aye :D
<aliendude5300> Don't feel like learning Simplified Korean to fix my installation.
<cjwatson> virtuald: he said he doesn't have working network
<virtuald> oh :(
<virtuald> better fix that then :D
<Cynthia> freeing 50 MB with gnome-games-data/gnome-games
<Cynthia> virtuald: aliendude5300 needs a Karmic CD to fix the networking (recreate /etc/resolv.conf)
<Cynthia> basically this is a huge chicken-and-egg problem :(
<aliendude5300> Awww but I like "Same GNOME"...
<Cynthia> :P
<aliendude5300> lol... I really don't care much for games. Especially not the ones that come with gnome
<virtuald> if it's just resolv.conf it doesn't have to be a karmic cd
<BluesKaj> well glxigears frame rate is about 1/5 th of it's normal rate , but I'll settle for the proper 1680x1050 res for this monitor right now til  stuff gets fixed
<aliendude5300> Is it me or is this channel unmoderated? I just realized that there are no Operators or Half-Ops here but ChanServ
<aliendude5300> ... which is a bot.
<BluesKaj> the nvidia nv driver seems to be the only one that's working for my 7600gt
<Cynthia> The operators only op-up when the power is needed, i.e. to kick or ban someone, using ChanServ
<aliendude5300> Oh... I see.
<BluesKaj> aliendude5300, it's scramble city here today ..the devs are all busy as are the ops trying get (k)ubuntu karmic's broken kernel fixed
<aliendude5300> Doesn't the Ubuntu build system work like SVN where you can just go back a 'revision'?
<BluesKaj> kind of difficult to do from a broken setup
<aliendude5300> Or did something upstream break it?
<aliendude5300> What caused the broken kernel problem?
<BluesKaj> uhm yup
<kringel> since karmic most applications (including wget) are resolving hostnames to 1.0.0.0 I have to ping them before manually. ping works
<BluesKaj> aliendude5300, they are busy isolating the prob (I hope )
<aliendude5300> How come the fact that most Karmic builds are broken is barely known?
<aliendude5300> They need to make an announcement saying that it's a common problem and how to fix it
<BluesKaj> read the motd ..it's quite revealing
<virtuald> should i turn my computer off or put it in sleep mode for tonight?
<aliendude5300> Well yeah, the topic here says that, but I mean like an Ubuntu.com announcement... most inexperienced users don't even know we have an IRC channel
<BluesKaj> dunno ,but i think  I will not be updating mine for a day or 2
<ajmitch> because inexperienced users wouldn't be using karmic
<Michalxo_> guys please.. should I have "new" gdm theme installed as deafult by now?
<NoelJB> aliendude5300, inexperienced users should be waiting for October release
<NoelJB> Michalxo_, I haven't seen anything change.
<BluesKaj> inexperienced user sometimes tred on thin ice without knowing :)
<Michalxo_> cause I still have that old which alpha 2 had
<aliendude5300> true... but some see "Karmic Alpha Available" and think "OMG New Ubuntoo! I want that!"
<Michalxo_> ok, gn guys!
<BluesKaj> anyway TV time with wifey /... bblater
<JamesB192> is there a work around for the kernel issue(s)?
<JamesB192> I was thinking it might be udevish in origin, but I don't think that now.
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: aptitude safe-upgrade doesn't help you downgrade badpacakges?
<BWARG> so wait is it gnome or kde that borken?
<cjwatson> sigh, misinformation
<cjwatson> it wasn't the kernel that was broken
<cjwatson> and the reason we didn't just go back was that we didn't *want* to go all the way back - we're intentionally trying to reorganise the boot process and it was a bit of a rough landing, that's all
<BWARG> so i shouldnt update just yet cause im dead when it comes to boot process
<NoelJB> cjwatson, did someone say that the kernel was broken?  we haven't had a kernel upgrade during this upstart process.
<crimsun> cjwatson: we probably should whisper something about judicious updates ;)
<aliendude5300> cjwatson -- optimizing for speed?
<NoelJB> oh, i see someone did.
 * JamesB192 parroted BluesKaj
<aliendude5300> ... parroted?
<BWARG> borked?
<NoelJB> aliendude5300, yeah, james reflected an earlier comment about a broken kernel.
<crimsun> the kernel's fine, i certainly can attest to that much.
<NoelJB> crimsun, :-)
<aliendude5300> I'd like to see faster booting by the time Karmic comes out -- have you seen how fast windows 7 boots?
<JamesB192> but it isn't that because the kernel that I now, worked earlier.
<aliendude5300> Fedora is also REALLY fast at bootinh
<BWARG> fuck fedora
<BWARG> sorry
<cjwatson> aliendude5300: that's what we're aiming for, although first (though I know the last couple of days belie that a bit) we're aiming for better-organised and more reliable booting
<BWARG> autonomous reponse
<NoelJB> BWARG, please, this is public AND logged.
<cjwatson> BWARG: control yourself
<sadiq_> should I worry about this message? : "acerhdf: unknown (unsupported) BIOS version Acer   /Extensa 5220 ... "
<cjwatson> Fedora is using the same init technology we are, of course
<BWARG> indeed
<aliendude5300> cjwatson: I assume you're an Ubuntu developer?
<cjwatson> aliendude5300: yes
<ajmitch> crimsun: so if it's safe to upgrade, I'll run ubuntu-bug for my headphone issue as soon as it lets firefox run properly
<Cynthia> aliendude5300
<aliendude5300> yes?
<Cynthia> is your computer an amd64?
<aliendude5300> i386.
<Michalxo_> damn, I am unable to pop up my shutdown menu!
<ajmitch> unless there's a more convenient way to dump that into the bug
<aliendude5300> err i686
<Cynthia> well damn, I made this disc as amd64
<aliendude5300> :(
<cjwatson> ajmitch: apport-collect, if there's an existing bug that you're sure is the same
<[31d1]> OK it looks like ubuntu's diff to gnome-workspace-switcher applet doesn't play nice with anything except compiz and metacity :(
 * Cynthia will download the i386 .iso and repeat the whole procedure once more :)
<aliendude5300> you remember what packages you removed?
<aliendude5300> Removing the stuff was probably the hardest part
<Cynthia> yeah I remember
<mrmcq2u> anyone know whats the deal with empathy geolocation/webkit/indicator applet support being omitted?
<ajmitch> cjwatson: none that matches the symptoms exactly, it's just another example of sound hardware weirdness :)
<NoelJB> [31d1], you mean the applet in the lower right?  hasn't worked right on Ubuntu in years.  long outstanding bugs.
<BWARG> why not save the image
 * aliendude5300 DOES have 2 AMD64 pcs though...
<aliendude5300> :/
<NoelJB> trying dragging a window from one workspace to another, for example.
<aliendude5300> just not the one thats running ubuntu
<BWARG> and poast it to the site as well as the x86?
<Michalxo_> does everyone has workable "shutdown menu" ??
<cjwatson> ajmitch: ah, well, you said "the bug" so I assumed you had an existing one in mind
<Cynthia> Yeah, but the broken one can't run amd64?
<ajmitch> cjwatson: just something I mentioned to crimsun a couple of days ago & promised to file
<NoelJB> Michalxo_, what's broken with yours?
<[31d1]> NoelJB: that all worked flawlessly in xmonad all the way through Jaunty
<cjwatson> ajmitch: ok
 * cjwatson butts out then :)
<[31d1]> it's broken now in karmic
<ajmitch> but ran into another problem with ubuntu-bug not running firefox properly
<Michalxo_> NoelJB, I am unalbe to see shudown menu at all
<aliendude5300> yeah unfortunately
<crimsun> ajmitch: sorry, which headphone issue?
<[31d1]> and still works in debian unstable
<ajmitch> crimsun: the jack sensing not working on my new HP laptop
<NoelJB> Michalxo_, oh?  it should be the indicator-session-applet in the (default) upper right.
<Michalxo_> gnome-session[3607]: devkit-power-gobject-WARNING: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes i..blablabla
<Michalxo_> NoelJB, I am not using it.. I am using alt+f1 shutdown
<crimsun> ajmitch: hmm, what's the output from `head -6 /proc/asound/card*/codec* && lspci -nv|grep -A1 0403' ?
<Michalxo_> but basically it's same
<Michalxo_> how can I suspend PC via CLI? something like sending echo 1 to some file?
<NoelJB> Michalxo_, pm-suspend
<ajmitch> crimsun: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/272425/
<[31d1]> xmonad is careful to be EWMH compliant - but in the workspace-applet diff theres a lot of suspicious stuff
<Michalxo_> well.. gn, then I'll drop here by tomorrow for that bug :-/
<[31d1]> like if( METACITY) elseif ( COMPIZ ) else youre_on_your_own
<Michalxo_> NoelJB, can you be more specific how to?
<NoelJB> Michalxo_, man pm-suspend
<ajmitch> crimsun: have you got a bug number I can attach info to? I didn't find one after a brief search
<sadiq_> should I worry about this message? : "acerhdf: unknown (unsupported) BIOS version Acer   /Extensa 5220  /V1.35   , please report, aborting!"
<crimsun> ajmitch: which dv model is it?
<ajmitch> crimsun: dv7 2108
<aliendude5300> has anyone heard that Dell stopped making Linux PCs?
<crimsun> ajmitch: ok, i'll have a test kernel for you [for me,] tomorrow
<aliendude5300> Just found that out
<crimsun> ajmitch: i've already fixed it and pushed it upstream
<DopeGhoti> is it possible yet to upgrade via apt to Karmic?
<Michalxo_> NoelJB, well.. sudo pm-suspend does nothing :-/
<NoelJB> cjwatson, I'm sure its late by you, but at some point when this upstart settles down, can I get some chat on grub2?  I have an existing dedicated grub partition that uses configfile to boot any of 5 linux partitions (currently, Fedora 11 and Hardy through Karmic).  Trying to figure out my migration strategy to grub 2.
<cjwatson> NoelJB: sure, sometime when it's something more closely resembling European working hours
<ajmitch> crimsun: thanks, it's an amd64 install but I imagine it'll be in a PPA
<NoelJB> I understand that configfile won't work across grub1 <--> grub2
<Dai> aliendude5300: they're still available on the site, where did you hear this?
<NoelJB> cjwatson, of course!  I do realize where you are :-)
<NoelJB> cjwatson, by the way, whose your football team?
<NoelJB> er\r, s/whose/who is/
<crimsun> ajmitch: well, i'll stash it in my git tree on kernel.u.c if you want to build it instead :).  briefly, your hp actually appears (incorrectly) as a line-out, so it needs to be hinted in the driver
<aliendude5300> Dai: not the desktop pcs...
<cjwatson> NoelJB: I'm not much of a sports fan, sorry :)
<Dai> desktop pcs are so passe
<ajmitch> crimsun: ok, I'll grab the branch & try & build it :)
<Dai> though i do want one of those little tiny studio hybrids for my media box
 * aliendude5300 thinks System76 supports Linux MUCH more than Dell who only cares about money.
<ajmitch> crimsun: it'll live under your ubuntu-karmic tree?
<crimsun> ajmitch: yes, but in a separate branch. look for the hp-detect branch.
<ajmitch> ok
<aliendude5300> Anyone know if Landscape will ever be FOSS software?
<JanC> the client is, you can write your own server-side ツ
<aliendude5300> the server side is the important part...
<JanC> or use one of the existing open source solutions for remote management...
<aliendude5300> like?
 * aliendude5300 is wondering if Cynthia is still there
<Cynthia> I am
<aliendude5300> Ah, just making sure. ;)
<Cynthia> See your private messages though, I'll continue there for discussion about the custom image
<JanC> aliendude5300: FAI/GOsa maybe, or m23, maybe combined with other stuff
<MaximLevitsky1> aliendude5300: and ubuntu one too?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I heard that a bunch of people were trying to integrate wine into karmic, what does this mean and what is the purpose of doing that?
<Jeruvy> AFAIK, it would mean that it would be a installed package, or a ubuntu supported package.
<ShapeShifter499> link: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-wine-integration
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<e-jat> can this bug 398214 assign to someone? :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398214 in ubuntu "Karmic Koala stopps dead after /scripts/init-bottom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398214
<sunshinepants> sweeet mother
<dhcpbroken> anyone having problems with dhcp in ubuntu 9.10?
<dhcpbroken> i tried dhcpcd and dhclient with no luck on my open encryption wifi routers (2)
<Cynthia> dhcp works here, but I don't use wireless
<dhcpbroken> i could get it working with either program, wicd, or gnome network manager
<dhcpbroken> *couldn't
<Cynthia> even editing /etc/network/interfaces to add "iface wlan0 inet dhcp"?
<Cynthia> [or whatever your WiFi interface is named, see 'ifconfig -a']
<dhcpbroken> checking that file now (but a dhclient wlan0 should have done the trick) (atheros card)
<Cynthia> yes, it should have done the trick
<dhcpbroken> will the /etc/init.d/networking restart restart the reading of the interface file?
<Cynthia> yes
<dhcpbroken> Cynthia: that runs dhclient wlan0 which fails
<Cynthia> how does it fail? does it give you any indication of error, or a message of any kind?
<dhcpbroken> no dhcpoffers it claims, but dhcp is working on both routers
<Cynthia> and you say the routers use no encryption at all?
<dhcpbroken> correct
<JanC> eh, 2 routers both running DHCP?
<dhcpbroken> hey, it worked just now (nothing running though), its been going up and down, yes, both
<dhcpbroken> darn, went back down
<Cynthia> the DHCP servers may conflict and both try to give you an IP
<Cynthia> what does 'lspci | grep -i atheros' say?
<dhcpbroken> ar5001X+
<dhcpbroken> rev 01
<Cynthia> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+question/64081
<dhcpbroken> reading
<Cynthia> add your opinion to this and related questions, if they're open; also consider filing a bug
<Cynthia> maybe there are workarounds too :)
<dhcpbroken> what files would help me debug?
<Cynthia> er, I don't know about files, but the last time I had to debug a wireless problem, I used 'dmesg' (command)
<dhcpbroken> ever since hal was depriciated, my wifi cards have had trouble
<Cynthia> wireless cards (Broadcom especially) have always caused me trouble
<JanC> broadcom has worked for me most of the time I tried (after installing the firmware)
<dhcpbroken> maybe ill try pump
<JanC> the only wireless I never want to configure is Ralink...
<philip__> karmic did a number on my backlight. Backlight won't turn on now. All I see is a quick flash of the dell logo on boot up. I have to use an external monitor
<philip__> Anyone with a workaround?
<JanC> try to boot with ACPI disabled
<dhcpbroken> anyone know the command to kill all pids with a certain string?
<Cynthia> dhcpbroken: with a certain command name, exact match, you do 'killall commandname'
<JanC> dhcpbroken: man pkill ?
<dhcpbroken> thanks
<philip__> is there a command to turn the backlight on?
<aboSamoor1> can I ask for help with launchpad, #launchpad is quite silent :( ?
<acicula> philip__: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<acicula> echo 7 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<aboSamoor1> finally got response :)
<philip__> acicula: blank file
<acicula> ?
<peepsalot> where are samba folder-sharing configurations stored?
<JanC> I suppose that if ACPI brightness setting worked, there would be no issue to fix  ;)
<JanC> well, unless upstart breakage is still on maybe  ;)
<philip__> I found the command, but it didn't work for me (sudo vbetool dpms on)
<dhcpbroken> peepsalot, try a 'find / -name samba.conf' in terminal
<test34> oh, new topic;)
<philip__> the screen briefly turned on then went black again
<test34> I get lots of error like this: http://pastie.org/619805
<test34> maybe before some program gets loaded
<dhcpbroken> i've run out of dhcp clients to try...works in karmic in an earlier kernel, but no the newest
<test34> dhcpbroken, do you have a router ?
<dhcpbroken> i have admin of one, the others is my isp
<test34> dhcpbroken, you don't want to use a static IP ?
<dhcpbroken> test 34: can't, ISP boots manual ips
<test34> dhcpbroken, I thought you said you had a router at home sorry
<dhcpbroken> i have one at home of mine, the others is my isp's
<dhcpbroken> both have no encryption
<test34> dhcpbroken, you can use a static ip on your local network and the isp won't know about it
<dhcpbroken> two different networks
<test34> yes
<test34> thats why
<dhcpbroken> i want to get internet over the isp's, so i was using my router to see if it was my problem or the isps
<dhcpbroken> my router isn't connected to anything
<test34> ubuntu seem to work better now with static ips too
<dhcpbroken> isp will boot statics though....need dhcp to work
<dhcpbroken> tried dhcpcd, dhclient, and pump
<test34> dhcpbroken, connect your router to your ISP and then you computer to your router, and then use a static IP
<test34> (your router will use dynamic)
<test34> no?
<dhcpbroken> router doesn't support essid bouncing
<test34> sorry never heard about his
<test34> this
<dhcpbroken> can i use my linksys as a wireless card to ethernet?
<peepsalot> can someone please tell me where samba folder-sharing configurations stored?
<test34> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<edoceo> I just tried to use today's update and now my X is dead :(  so is my network :(
<test34> edoceo, that should have happened with yesterday's update
<edoceo> Just a few minutes ago, so if I can get my system back I should do another update to fix?
<test34> edoceo, you could do the latest update using a liveCD
<edoceo> You mean via some chroot trick?
<test34> yes
<edoceo> You may be right (I use systemrescuecd) but I'm also getting some fsck errors and /dev/shm & /dev/pts are missing - I'll give the CD+chroot thing a try...
<test34> http://pastie.org/619826
<peepsalot> test34, i thought that was it, but I'm not seeing the folders which are shared on this computer in that file.  is it possible there is a secondary config file?
<peepsalot> i think they were originall set to be shared through nautilus Sharing menu, maybe they are shared on something orhter protocol than samba?
<test34> samba probably not the default
<test34> but I don't know, I'm trying to find something
<test34> I guess it might be samba,... when I try to share a folder in nautilus it wants to install it
<test34> and libpam-smbpass
<peepsalot> test34, yeah, it looks like it's still samba, when I view the network, i can get to my shared folder, and the URI has smb: protocol.  but when I search smb.conf for that directory name, nothing comes up
<peepsalot> argh
<|GuS|> Hi guys... what says in the topic is not fixed yet?
<wastrel> hi
<wastrel> if i upgrade now is it going to break my koala
<Cynthia> It may. There have been reports of kernel breakage earlier today.
<Cynthia> But I'm fine, and I didn't see any kernel update today. So it may be isolated.
<JanC> most of the problems are fixed by now, but no 100% guarantee I suppose
<JamesB192> I really doubt it's the kernel. I really think it's a userland thing maybe udev.
<JanC> JamesB192: upstart & boot scripts
<Cynthia> udev/hal are causing CD-ROM automount and burning problems
<JanC> and maybe udev/hal too  ;)
<Cynthia> you can read if you mount manually, but you can't burn CDs at any time
<JanC> maybe 2 types of breakage coincided  ;)
<Cynthia> check if you're affected by Bug 431055 if you can please, and add your comment there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431055 in gvfs "gnome doesn't 'see' cdroms/dvds" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431055
<JamesB192> boot scripts! I had to mount /dev/pts by hand to get konsole and my remote hosted quassel client to work right.
<test34> looks like I'm affected cynthia (at least they're not auto-mounted)
<Cynthia> someone already added gvfs-ubuntu to the bug,  and NoelJB had a log with HAL recognising the CD-ROM drive
<JamesB192> not to mention invoking ifconfig and route.
 * JamesB192 is obselete minded.
<Cynthia> test34: ok, now try to mount it manually and burn something using Brasero
<Cynthia> using something like sudo mkdir /mnt/manualcd && sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/manualcd
<NoelJB> Cynthia, udev not HAL, and I posted it to the bug report.
<NoelJB> Cynthia, you mean bug 431055 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431055 in gvfs "gnome doesn't 'see' cdroms/dvds" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431055
<Cynthia> Yes, that one
<Cynthia> and I really thought that was a HAL log, I mist have skimmed over it way too fast
<test34> Cynthia, at least I can mount /dev/sr1 and read it
<test34> what does sr stand for
<Cynthia> test34: Good. But you did have to mount the CD manually, yes? It didn't appear on the Desktop at first
<test34> Cynthia, yes I did it manually
<Cynthia> Ok, could you add a comment to the bug please?
<JamesB192> test34: SCSI CD-ROM
<test34> thanks JamesB192
<test34> Cynthia, can I use you login and password?
<test34> (just kidding)
<JamesB192> also likely applies to think like that SATA blu-ray drive I was ogling.
<Cynthia> test34: no :)
<Cynthia> on another note, wow, ext4 with extents is fast at deleting files
<test34> Cynthia, ext2 is probably still better
<Cynthia> test34: it reads and writes for just about a minute before deleting a 20 GB file
<Cynthia> I mean ext2
<test34> Cynthia, I try to not use 20gb files
<Cynthia> Sometimes you can't help but use a single huge file
<test34> I managed to never use a 20gb files in 15 years
<Cynthia> even a .tar or a .tar.gz backup? :)
<test34> yes
<Cynthia> most of us aren't so lucky
<test34> I might be wrong but I'm pretty sure
<test34> well it is easy to break off an archive in multiple files
<test34> Cynthia, you need to backup more often
<pwnguin> with a large file, you'll hit double indirect blocks you need to read to determine which disk blocks can be reclaimed.
<pwnguin> ext4 extents can compress that to a much smaller range
<test34> ok, what filesize can you start to notice a difference ?
<Cynthia> 500k blocks
<Cynthia> that could be 500 MiB if your blocks are 1 KiB, up to 2 GiB if your blocks are 4 KiB
<test34> Cynthia, I posted a comment on this bug
<Cynthia> thanks :)
<test34> I created that login in 2005.. and I think I logged in only a couple times before today
<Cynthia> I created mine in March 2007
<test34> don't the ubuntu team have a checklist before they release a patch?
<test34> I guess not for the alpha?
<Cynthia> I'd guess the same thing
<nhasian> its not uncommon for me to have 10 or 20 gig files
<Cynthia> They have the SRU process for release builds, and nothing much for alphas except Feature Freeze Exceptions
<Cynthia> er, I mean Feature Freezes
<test34> a feature freeze, does that mean a package version free?
<Cynthia> not adding features that aren't present in current package versions - this still allows functional and security changes on existing features, though
<test34> so it could still introduce huge bugs, but that makes sense for alpha
<AirBender> hey, I think there's a bug in the users and groups dialog in gnome
<AirBender> the groups list is identical to the users list
<test34> AirBender, might be normal
<aliendude5300> probably meant to be that way.
<AirBender> but there are more groups
<AirBender> and in 9.04 it shows the other groups
<test34> AirBender, you just said it was identical
<aliendude5300> yeah... groups like "nobody"
<aliendude5300> with nobody in them.
<test34> AirBender, cat /etc/group ; cat /etc/passwd
<AirBender> I mean for example a user installed VBox
<AirBender> and the instalation program created the group vboxusers
<AirBender> then the user goes to the dialog to add him to the group
<AirBender> but the group isn't there
<AirBender> I know you can do it by commands, but...
<test34> AirBender, there is lots of users and groups missing from mine too.. but I don't know if it's a bug
<aliendude5300> hmm... idk, it's probably default behavior
<AirBender> well, I'm just putting it on the table...
<AirBender> because it seems wrong to me...
<test34> AirBender, file a new bug and see what they think
<AirBender> aren't "they" here?
<test34> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+filebug
<AirBender> I thought may be it doesn't deserve a bug report...
<test34> AirBender, maybe afk if there are "here"
<test34> AirBender, I support a bug report
<test34> how do they decide to hide users and groups I don't know
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> seems like a mistake in the ListControl
<AirBender> but strange mistake
<AirBender> I mean, is evident
<test34> it might not be a mistake, sometimes GUIs like to hide important stuff!
<test34> but it is worth it telling them anyways
<test34> they might try to make it more "simple"
<AirBender> mmm
<AirBender> but this menu is just for adding/removing users to the groups
<Cynthia> test34/AirBender: the last time I went in Users and Groups, the configuration "could not be loaded"
<MindVirus> Is the topic still true?
<test34> s/might try/might be trying
<test34> Cynthia, try again
<AirBender> Cynthia: I remember that...
<test34> MindVirus, not for me
<Cynthia> MindVirus: it may be false now, but become true at any time! :D
<Cynthia> Though the build servers are up now
<MindVirus> Cynthia: I know.
<MindVirus> I just need to know if there are any known critical bugs in the updates.
<test34> why does the build servers go down every 2 minutes?
<Cynthia> None for me, but some users seem to have bugs that I don't get
<Cynthia> It depends on the hardware you have
<test34> MindVirus, I did all updates and rebooted and it still works fine
<MindVirus> test34: There were dbus bugs.
<MindVirus> Do you know anything about that?
<test34> MindVirus, yesterday?
<MindVirus> test34: I believe so.
<test34> MindVirus, I could not boot at all yesterday, but it was fixed yesterday
<MindVirus> I know.
<MindVirus> But there were still dbus errors.
<MindVirus> After the updat.e
<MindVirus> *update.
<AirBender> ok, i called users-admin from the command line, and there aren't noticeable errors
<test34> I don't know then
<MindVirus> cjwatson: Do you know if Karmic is still experiencing major errors?
<test34> MindVirus, what was the dbus problem?
<MindVirus> I don't know. cjwatson briefly mentioned it.
<test34> MindVirus, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/dbus/+bug/430611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430611 in dbus "dbus fails to start on clean boot using upstart job" [Critical,Fix released]
<MindVirus> test34: is that the same bug?
<test34> MindVirus, same bug as what????
<MindVirus> test34: as what cjwatson was talking about.
<test34> MindVirus, cj didnt tell me
<MindVirus> test34: perhaps that's it.
<MindVirus> ikonia: will you fix the topic?
<MindVirus> test34: thanks. :D
<test34> np
<_sudo_> is there a udev bug yesterday?
<Cynthia> udev in upstart maybe
<test34> to find a bug reported within 24hours, use google and tell it to find only results within 24hours
<test34> e.g.: search for: dbus karmic (within 24 hours)
<test34> using the options
<test34> got good luck with it;)
<Cynthia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev -- bugs after 430000 should be quite recent
<test34> Cynthia, that is another way but you first have to find out what bug # they were at 24 hours ago
<Cynthia> yeah, unfortunately
<test34> they get indexed pretty quickly in google
<test34> within an hour or two I think
<AirBender> mm there's already a similar report but since 2008... and I have many groups listed in jaunty
<test34> AirBender, many groups but still not all ?
<AirBender> I haven't check that, but I think there are all the groups...
<AirBender> 31 groups
<AirBender> I've been reading in launchpad, and there are bug reports reporting just the opposite as what I see as a bug
<Cynthia> must be an update
<AirBender> so it seems like the default desired behavior is to hide the groups
<AirBender> they think there's a risk in showing some groups, as new users might think they are users gaining acces to the computer...lol
<test34> if somebody think this, it must have happened before unfortunately
<AirBender> yeapso no bug report
<AirBender> would be a waste of time
<AirBender> ok, time to sleep
<Elive_user84_en> hi, there.
<moj0rising> anyone here?
<j1mc> hi all - i'm having a bit of trouble dual booting with grub2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/430659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430659 in grub2 "grub2 cannot find kernel in dual kubuntu/xubuntu 9.10 boot scenario" [Undecided,New]
<j1mc> can anyone be of assistance? is there anything that i could add to the bug report to make it more complete?
<NoelJB> j1mc, what timezone are you in?
<j1mc> NoelJB: UTC-6 (US Central)
<j1mc> it's 11:45pm here
<NoelJB> j1mc, try to swing back tomorrow during *EU* business hours, and ask.  One of the grub2 maintainers has been hanging out here, and can likely help.
<NoelJB> j1mc, if you can wait :-)
<j1mc> NoelJB: np.  i'm afraid that i won't have IRC access at that time, though.
<NoelJB> j1mc, ah.  he's also been here US evenings, but seems to prefer EU time for obvious reasons.
<NoelJB> so the earlier you can get on the better.
<j1mc> understood - thanks for the tips.  what is his IRC nick, if you don't mind?
<NoelJB> j1mc, actually, cjwatson seems to be signed in, but I suspect he's asleep.
<j1mc> sure
<NoelJB> j1mc, but I'm sure that cjwatson can look at bug 430659 and help you out.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430659 in grub2 "grub2 cannot find kernel in dual kubuntu/xubuntu 9.10 boot scenario" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430659
<j1mc> i suspected that he might get to my report eventually... he has been triaging some other grub2 reports. i figured that he might just be busy with the pending alpha release
<j1mc> thanks again
<NoelJB> j1mc, i'm sure he is.  :-)  I've got a dedicated grub partition and configfile setup to migrate to grub2, but I'll wait until he's got more time.  Not urgent given the other pressures (e.g. upstart).  But grub2 is new enough to most of us that it will take some time before we know it as well as we know grub 1.
<Machtin> still no bugfix?
<NoelJB> Machtin, for?
<Machtin> my system not booting
<Machtin> just am on live cd.. wanted to retry the chroot-thing
<Machtin> I also have this problem with these udev-errors and then nothing happens
<CyberKitsune> New package updates, should I?
<DanaG> argh, xsplash conflicts with xsplash artwork.  hah.
<moj0rising> I apologize since I'm sure this question has already been asked. Is there any way people who have broken non-bootable systems to at least get their machines booting properly again?
<moj0rising> if not, anyone know of any good tutorials on reading encrypted partitions from a live cd?
<nonix4> Is there a backport of bug#402683 fix available somewhere, since it prevents ltsp-build-client from building karmic images on pre-karmic ubuntu?
<taneli> moj0rising: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrootRecovery
<taneli> depends on your breakage, I guess
<nonix4> recovery method also depends on type of encryption used... actual encrypted partition(s) or something like eCryptfs?
<moj0rising> sorry. not sure, nonix4...
<moj0rising> I used the standard full-disk encryption method with lvm
<moj0rising> in the alternate install
<moj0rising> I tried booting with the jaunty live cd and could not find any physical or logical volumes with the lvm  utilities
<moj0rising> not sure what's wrong here.
<moj0rising> I know its alpha and everything and I don't have much on this drive but id like to have it back working if possible,
<aboSamoor1> why is there 0.9.17 pa release just after one day of 0.9.16 release ?
<mjbrooks> because developers do silly things like develop
<andresmh> so, after suffering from yesterday's breakage, I decided to install Alpha 5 from scratch. Is it safe now to run aptitude upgrade or not yet?
<jwx> hi, usb-creator says "device needs to be formatted for use" but format option is grayed out, my question is how do I format the usb key?
<andresmh> you can use gnome partition
<andresmh> jwx
<AlanBell> moj0rising: http://roderick-greening.blogspot.com/2009/09/recover-non-booting-linux-system.html
<moj0rising> AlanBell, thanks! I'll check that out right now.
<AlanBell> that said, on the machines I broke I could get to a command line and do another dist-upgrade and they both came back perfectly (well near enough)
<andresmh> AlanBell, so do you know if upgrading an Alpha5 installation would break it or are problems fixed now?
<moj0rising> ah. yeah. I can't do that because of the encrypted partitions.
<moj0rising> AlanBell, I don't thing the link you sent will work because of the encryption.
<jwx> andresmh: right, but what would be the correct filesystem/options to use? it's ext3 on now, but usb-creator doesn't seem to like that
<moj0rising> I'm taking a look though.
<moj0rising> ah. I see something that might be helpful in the comments.
<jwx> if i format usb key with mkfs.vfat for usb-creator use, what would the best options be? should it even have partition(s)?
<virtuald> You might need partitions to have a boot sector
<jwx> virtuald: ok
<jwx> thanks
<virtuald> But I don't really know
<virtuald> :)
<jwx> ok =)
<eagles0513875> hey
 * mjbrooks yawns
<eagles0513875> morning mjbrooks
<eagles0513875> im swearing  up a storm here :(
<mjbrooks> arigato!
<eagles0513875> damn keyboard and mouse
<mjbrooks> oh?
<mjbrooks> sheesh, I'm rusty... that was thank you.. bwahahaah
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> what should i do :(
<eagles0513875> to fix my keyboard and mouse
<mjbrooks> press CNTRL+ALT... er... hehee
<mjbrooks> What is the general issue... no control on boot?
<mjbrooks> did you tackle the fsck issue already? It happened at the same time and they both resolves with the same update
<mjbrooks> s/resolves/resolved/;
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: no mouse no keyboard what ever the run level
<eagles0513875> wether it be runlevel one or the login screen
<mjbrooks> encrypted drives?
<eagles0513875> no
<mjbrooks> boot to a desktop CD...
<eagles0513875> will jaunty work
<mjbrooks> yes
<mjbrooks> er...
<mjbrooks> maybe not
<mjbrooks> well... it will but you'll have to do extra work
<mjbrooks> do you want to do it with jaunty?
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: wait i have a karmic one but i dont get any desktop
<mjbrooks> do you get a term with it?
<eagles0513875> tty1 console in runlevel 2
<eagles0513875> yes i do
<skatteola> Should I take the topic to mean that there's no use in complaining about non-working upstart/mountall/wherevertheproblemis? :)
<eagles0513875> hehe exactly skatteola lol
<eagles0513875> im having issues of a different nature so i can complain
<eagles0513875> there is actually away around the builds not working
<eagles0513875> is install jaunty and upgrade
<mjbrooks> Boot to a Desktop CD or a cd where you at least get a console
<mjbrooks> Mount the partition(s) for your system (/home if seperate is not needed)
<mjbrooks> do a 'sudo chroot /wherever/the/broken/systems/root/is/mounted/'
<mjbrooks> Then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<mjbrooks> reboot... et voila
<eagles0513875> interesting :)
<Cynthia> drat, aliendude5300 quit with no error and I still had a file transfer with him
<skatteola> I've done that a few times I'm afraid
<mjbrooks> skatteola, that was for eagles0513875 issue
<skatteola> ah, I see.
<eagles0513875> skatteola: upgrades arrent working either
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, I got my mouse/keyboard back after that and also somewhat overcame the fsck date in the future issue... though I setill get ugly arse warnings about udev
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> well let me reboot and if you dont mind walking me through this again mjbrooks plz cuz vista needs it
<skatteola> So, uhm, are there any outstanding issues left with failing boots that are known?
<skatteola> mountall seems to fail, and it seems to receive garbled and irrelevant(?) paths from somewhere (resulting in things like, mountall: <garbled>/sndstat: No such file or directory" and a failed boot).
<mjbrooks> sorry gf destroyed a vase.. was cleaning glass... be a couple more minutes
<virtuald> Beat her to perfection
<eagles0513875> ok mjbrooks
<mjbrooks> someone is challenges by physics... topheavy vases prefer to upend
<mjbrooks> ok, where were we?
<eagles0513875> still booting
<mjbrooks> ouch
<eagles0513875> shit :(
<eagles0513875> whoopps
<eagles0513875> crud
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> im on the cd and in tty1
<eagles0513875> and its asking me to login
<mjbrooks> ok
<mjbrooks> live cd... username ubuntu
<mjbrooks> empty paswword
<eagles0513875> i know the user name to login on the live cd is ubuntu but i have some messed up graphics to where i cant see or type :(
<eagles0513875> ok
<mjbrooks> you can't see th screen?
<eagles0513875> this is acting really loko
<eagles0513875> i have really big resolution
<eagles0513875> ok let me wire myself to the network here
<mjbrooks> see... size does matter!
<eagles0513875> hahha
<mjbrooks> let me know when you've got the intewebs
<eagles0513875> i am having some issues :(
<eagles0513875> rebooting now with network plugged in
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, aren't we all, but let's stay on task  ;)
<eagles0513875> hehehe mjbrooks
<eagles0513875> the poor koala is having more issues the most of us
<mjbrooks> rebooting wasn't necessary
<eagles0513875> i was restarting networking but got no ip
<eagles0513875> no nothing
<mjbrooks> o_O orly?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> i have found rebooting with the network cable plugged in fixes the situation
<mjbrooks> you must have an odd duck card
<eagles0513875> hehe funnily enough all the laptops i have had in the past are broadcom
<eagles0513875> wired is nforce chipset if i remember correctly on this mac
<mjbrooks> Broadcom == POS
<mjbrooks> its' a mac?
<eagles0513875> hehe not really kubuntu is the only distro which has a restricted driver manager that finds the driver for ya
<eagles0513875> ya macbook pro 13inch
<eagles0513875> nvidia chipset and 9400M video card
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> thats messed up
<eagles0513875> now i have normal resolution
<eagles0513875> interesting
<eagles0513875> nwo im logged in
<mjbrooks> must've missed a byte on the first go 'round
<mjbrooks> finicky cds
<mjbrooks> how are your partitions setup for linux? one big one? a seperate home?
<eagles0513875> one big one
<eagles0513875> dont have much space on the hdd
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, I get that alot ;)
<eagles0513875> i have only 160gb hdd
<mjbrooks> do you know which device it's at?
<eagles0513875> im doing fdisk -l to try get a list but it wont list em
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> drawing a blank is fdisk -l supposed to list my partitions
<mjbrooks> sudo fdisk -l
<eagles0513875> ok i got my partition
<eagles0513875> my bootable partition is /dev/sda4
<mjbrooks> so / is /dev/sda4?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> so sudo mount /dev/sda4
<mjbrooks> do a 'ls /mnt' to see if that's free
<eagles0513875> nothing is there
<mjbrooks> k
<mjbrooks> sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<eagles0513875> its there
<mjbrooks> ls /mnt shows you stuff?
<eagles0513875> yes it does
<mjbrooks> let's make sure you have internet
<mjbrooks> ping -c 2 www.google.com
<mjbrooks> get a reply?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> O_O
<mjbrooks> ugh
<eagles0513875> :(
<mjbrooks> a bit important
<eagles0513875> an dim in runlevel 2
<mjbrooks> lol
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> i should have network
<eagles0513875> hold on a sec
<mjbrooks> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mjbrooks> or some do a 'sudo dhclient'
<mjbrooks> do you have a bunny? perhaps it dines on your cat5
<mjbrooks> I had a client call me to his house... no mouse or keyboard no matter what he did... his daughter's bunny ate clear through all the wires
<mjbrooks> but he had no idea
<eagles0513875> no mjbrooks cuz if thats the case this machine wouldnt be connected
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i have some random network drops though
<eagles0513875> and for some reason its trying to get dhcp on my pan bluetooth device as well as my eth0 :(
<eagles0513875> got nothing :(
<eagles0513875> could i go through the headache of assigning it a static ip
<mjbrooks> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<mjbrooks> make sure you have 'auto eth0' and 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' lines in there
<eagles0513875> all there is is auto lol if lo inetloopback
<eagles0513875> will add those now
<mjbrooks> then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<eagles0513875> ok let me run sudo dhclient now that i have restarted the network
<mjbrooks> k
<eagles0513875> running sudo ldconfig as its complaining about a shared lib
<eagles0513875> libc.so.6
 * mjbrooks sighs
<mjbrooks> too bad it wasn't a bunny
<eagles0513875> hehe
<mjbrooks> rabbit soup is yummy
<eagles0513875> i need to upgrade the firmware on my router
<eagles0513875> wtf its still complaining about the libc.so.6 lib
<eagles0513875> cannot open shared object file no such file or directory
<MindVIrus> Could someone help me connect to the Internet through the command prompt only? I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 but it's failing me. I unencrypted my router for easier access and it still won't work.
<mjbrooks> got a more recent live cd lying around?
<MindVIrus> I'm just getting DHCPDISCOVER messages until it says "sleeping."
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: that is the most recent one of karmic alpha 5
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: also have a jaunty cd lying around near me
<mjbrooks> ouch
<MindVIrus> As the topic stated, the latest builds broke my box.
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: hes getting the same error message as me
<MindVIrus> So NetworkManager won't start.
<MindVIrus> Along with GDM.
<eagles0513875> MindVIrus: im in the process of trying to fix a different issue but i 2 need net access to to fix it
<mjbrooks> boot jaunty then
<MindVIrus> When I try to run startx, my keyboard and trackpad don't work.
<MindVIrus> mjbrooks, to me?
<eagles0513875> MindVIrus: exact problem im having
<eagles0513875> keyboard and trackpad dont work for me either
<mjbrooks> you're both having related issues
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> hehe
<mjbrooks> MindVIrus, got a live cd lying around?
<MindVIrus> mjbrooks, why?
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, boot to jaunty then... this should technically work with it
<mjbrooks> MindVIrus, because you're welcome to follow along
<MindVIrus> mjbrooks, I don't have a CD drive.
<MindVIrus> I need to get my wireless working.
<mjbrooks> Oy Vey!  (and I'm not even jewish!)
<MindVIrus> Right.
<eagles0513875> do u have ssh installed MindVIrus
<MindVIrus> eagles0513875, what good will that help without Interwebs?
<mjbrooks> lol
<MindVIrus> (Yes, I do.)
<eagles0513875> if you can wire yourself ot ur network the wifi we can solve later once we get ur keyboard and mouse working via ssh
 * eagles0513875 will install ssh on karmic once i get things working again
<MindVIrus> Via SSH? You plan on SSHing into my box?
<eagles0513875> noooo
<MindVIrus> OK. Good.
<eagles0513875> hehehe i want to install ssh on mine just in case i have issues with keyboard and mouse
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, I need to sleep soon
<eagles0513875> ok its booting now
<MindVIrus> The first thing I need to fix is my webnet.
<MindVIrus> This will help solve everything else.
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> kde is loading
<MindVIrus> So, is anyone around here experienced with command-prompt wireless?
<mjbrooks> MindVIrus, I avoid it like the plague
<eagles0513875> same
<eagles0513875> i have been lucky with my wifi cards and the drivers being in the repos
<mjbrooks> MindVIrus, just remember to run all your commands to get it to connect with sudo... tha's all the advice I can give on it
<MindVIrus> Mky driver functions.
<MindVIrus> *My
<MindVIrus> mjbrooks, thanks, already do. :)
<eagles0513875> loading terminal
<eagles0513875> ok i have it up
<eagles0513875> will mount my partition
<mjbrooks> yay
<mjbrooks> double yay
<eagles0513875> ok thats mounted
<mjbrooks> ping -c 2 www.google.com
<eagles0513875> and no ip :(
<eagles0513875> O_O
<mjbrooks> cwap
<mjbrooks> is it plugged in?
<eagles0513875> ya
<mjbrooks> on both ends?
<mjbrooks> ;)
<eagles0513875> well doh
<eagles0513875> was loose on router end
<sagaci> is alpha 6 nearly out
<mjbrooks> bwahaahahahahahaaahahaha
<eagles0513875> now im connected
<mjbrooks> I KILL YOU!
<eagles0513875> sagaci: far from it m8 look at the topic
<eagles0513875> :(
<mjbrooks> ping -c 2 www.google.com
<eagles0513875> we live
<mjbrooks> sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<mjbrooks> ls /mnt show stuff
<sagaci> eagles0513875: i didn't think there was a ubuntu+2 but have they decided much about the 10,xx release
<eagles0513875> already did the mounting of my partition
<eagles0513875> sagaci: ? what u mean
<mjbrooks> great
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, sudo chroot /mnt
<eagles0513875> ok chrooted
<eagles0513875> sagaci: this is for the current 9.10 dev release
<mjbrooks> so if you do ls /home you home folder should be in there not the live cd
<sagaci> well weren't they going to maybe synchronise the LTS release with debian or something, is there a channel for that
<eagles0513875> ya it is mjbrooks
<eagles0513875> sagaci: not sure do you use ubuntu or kubuntu
<sagaci> ubuntu
<mjbrooks> watch to see if this next one looks to the karmic servers... I can't remember if this works
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, sudo apt-get update
<eagles0513875> ok
<mjbrooks> is it pulling from karmic?
<eagles0513875> it does but it fails
<mjbrooks> fails?
<eagles0513875> failed to fetch the repo could not resolve
<sagaci> it doesn't really matter, i was just wondering, thought i'd try out the alpha 6 if it was out in a VM but i guess i'll wait until some things are ironed out
<mjbrooks> ugh
<eagles0513875> i think might need to add a resolve.conf file with the dns ip of my router
<eagles0513875> sagaci: last i heard yesterday 6 was in QA
<mjbrooks> did oyu ping gogole earlier?
<mjbrooks> google
<eagles0513875> ya
<sagaci> eagles0513875: err, what's qa
<MindVIrus> I just got a 6MB update from `apt-get update` but when I did `apt-get upgrade` there were no packages to ugprade. Does this mean that only packages that I don't have installed were updated?
<eagles0513875> sagaci: quality assurance
<maxb> MindVIrus: correct
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: let me add a resolve.conf file in /etc and see if that helps
<MindVIrus> maxb, I find it kind of hard to believe.
<mjbrooks> ok
<maxb> I don't
<eagles0513875> ummm question do i add it to the chroot environment or the jaunty one
<MindVIrus> maxb, this has NEVER happened.
<maxb> I find that hard to believe
<mjbrooks> should be in chroot
<MindVIrus> :)
<eagles0513875> MindVIrus: dont forget this is a development version still so breakage is expected
<mjbrooks> that's all it knows now
<MindVIrus> eagles0513875 I can read the topic.
<MindVIrus> Oh, it's not in the topic right now.
<MindVIrus> It was.
<MindVIrus> I'm not complaining about breakage. :)
<robin0800> MindVIrus: still is
<MindVirus> robin0800, before there was a warning: Karmic may break your system.
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: cant restart the network its saying command not found O_O
<robin0800> MindVirus: yes Neither karmic nor the buildds are in a working state right now.
<MindVirus> eagles0513875, so you know, I didn't do anything that relates to anything, but my keyboard and mouse started working again.
<eagles0513875> wtf
<eagles0513875> MindVirus: O_O
<MindVirus> eagles0513875, I read something about giving dbus time to start up.
<eagles0513875> well hasnt been my case
<mjbrooks> get anything with 'ls /etc/init.d' ?
<eagles0513875> humm might have to try that
<sagaci> do you guys know what the problem is or are you still diagnosing
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: hold on
<MindVirus> eagles0513875, you should try startx after like 15 minutes.
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: im tempted to try mindvirus's method
<eagles0513875> MindVirus: i boot right into x after fixing that issue
<MindVirus> What issue?
<eagles0513875> MindVirus: i had an issue where i wasnt able to boot into x
<eagles0513875> turned out after installing the video driver from the nvidia website and i was able to get to kde
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: at least i know how to get to the save way if i still have the issue
<MindVIrus5> eagles0513875, did you try?
<eagles0513875> im gonna reboot onto my install and see if i get the same resolution like MindVIrus5
<eagles0513875> going to no
<eagles0513875> w
<MindVIrus5> I see.
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, gl
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: will keep ya posted
<mjbrooks> k
 * mjbrooks rebeer
<robin0800> eagles0513875: there was an update to mountall just now may help?
<eagles0513875> well i have no keyboard or mouse
<eagles0513875> thats what im trying to fix right now
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks:  and MindVIrus5 giving some time for dbus to load will do other things while i wait
<MindVIrus5> eagles0513875, so you know, I didn't instantly run startx.
<MindVIrus5> That may be the issue.
<eagles0513875> possibly
<MindVIrus5> If you wait 15 minutes in the command prompt and then run startx it may work.
<eagles0513875> thing is even if i boot into runlevel 1
<eagles0513875> i have no keyboard and mouse
<MindVIrus5> cjwatson_, do you have any insight?
<MindVIrus5> cjwatson_, I don't know if you're there or not, but eagles0513875's keyboard/mouse don't work.
<MindVIrus5> Nor did mine.
<eagles0513875> but u managed to get urs to work
<MindVIrus5> eagles0513875, somehow.
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> the koala doesnt like to behave
<AlanBell> MindVIrus5: usb or ps/2? not that I have any great insight into the matter
<MindVIrus5> eagles0513875, does GDM start right up for you or do you drop into a console?
<MindVIrus5> AlanBell, I'm guessing my laptop uses USB.
<eagles0513875> MindVIrus5:  im on kdm
<MindVIrus5> AlanBell, that is, internally.
<eagles0513875> AlanBell: same with mine its a trackpad
<MindVIrus5> eagles0513875, that then.
<eagles0513875> kdm starts im seeing the login screen
<AlanBell> ok, so an integrated laptop keyboard. Can you plug in an external one?
<MindVIrus5> eagles0513875, try booting into the recovery console.
<eagles0513875> i  dont have a usb one
<eagles0513875> MindVIrus5: same issue with the box comes up with the list of options in runlevel one no keyboard
<MindVIrus5> AlanBell, it's definitely not a problem with the mouse or keyboard separately.
<eagles0513875> and my monitor just went black now
<MindVIrus5> eagles0513875, perhaps you had something different than I.
<eagles0513875> AlanBell:  MindVIrus5 gave 15 min so dbus could start up and it worked for him
<MindVIrus5> eagles0513875, I was always able to use keyboard (and mouse using GPM) in the command prompt.
<eagles0513875> MindVIrus5: posisbly my isses of x crashing on boot untill i installed the driver from nvidia
<MindVIrus5> eagles0513875, did you get KDM to work or did it always?
<eagles0513875> always worked once i installed the video driver from nvidia and not the one from the repos
<eagles0513875> btw im duelbooting with boot camp on a mac book pro
<MindVIrus5> eagles0513875, I'm almost sure that we have different problems then.
<eagles0513875> so my issues might be slightlly different then the normal
<MindVIrus5> I got dropped into a command prompt.
<eagles0513875> same with me at the beginning
<MindVIrus5> eagles0513875, that's what I meant, then.
<MindVIrus5> How'd you fix it?
<eagles0513875> MindVIrus5: installed the driver from the nvidia site and it worked
<MindVIrus5> eagles0513875, damnit, I don't have an nVidia driver.
<eagles0513875> MindVIrus5: if you look form another machine and then you can use wget to get the driver from the site once u have the url
<MindVIrus5> eagles0513875, I don't have a card.
<MindVIrus5> :P
<eagles0513875> O_O
<MindVIrus5> I have Intel graphics.
<eagles0513875> you have no net do ya :(
<MindVIrus5> I do have net.
<eagles0513875> ahhhh
<MindVIrus5> Because my keyboard/mouse work now.
<eagles0513875> mine is nvidia
<eagles0513875> humm strange
<MindVIrus5> Bye, me.
<eagles0513875> heheheh MindVirus
<MindVirus> Wooo! Updates. :)
<MindVirus> :( Nothing relating to me.
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> well its been 15 min
<eagles0513875> and nothing
<MindVirus> eagles0513875, we probably have different problems.
<eagles0513875> ya but one thing in common
<eagles0513875> keyboard and mouse weirdness
<eagles0513875> im debating if i should reinstall with the karmic alpha 5 alternate cd i have
<MindVirus> eagles0513875, Right. Odd that your keyboard won't work in the command prompt.
<eagles0513875> hehe tell me bout it
<eagles0513875> then again i have another oddity on a clean install of karmic
<eagles0513875> for some reason boot camp doesnt pick up my linux partition when i have a clean install of karmic
<eagles0513875> going for a clean install no on the alpha 5 cd i have
<MindVirus> eagles0513875, roger that.
<AlanBell> I have a feeling that if you go back to A5 you will still have a hurdle to cross to get to where we are now.
<MindVirus> eagles0513875, if you're not looking at this channel, AlanBell typed to you.
<AlanBell> that said it would be a worthy experiment
<eagles0513875> AlanBell: i know what the issue is in regards to me not having any desktop
<eagles0513875> so that wont be a big herdel to overcome
<|eagles0513875|> ok hummm
<|eagles0513875|> blaargage
 * |eagles0513875| waves good by to the ghost
<MindVirus> Don't be offended but I am surprised that your nickname was registered.
<|eagles0513875|> hehe
<|eagles0513875|> it is
<|eagles0513875|> :)
<|eagles0513875|> brb need to reboot updating my nforce drivers
<eagles0513875> im back
<eagles0513875> here goes nothing installing grub2
<eagles0513875> hope boot camp picks up the partition since im installing it on an efi bootable partition :(
<eagles0513875> YAY
<eagles0513875> thats unusual
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> BSBSBSBS
<eagles0513875> still not working after a reinstall
<eagles0513875> sup
<David-T> I don't suppose the karmic brokeness would explain my why computer spontanously did a hard shutdown for no reason...?
<eagles0513875> David-T: their is weirdness all over the board
<eagles0513875> im having some weirdness too
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: :)
<eagles0513875> hehe found a fix to my issue
<eagles0513875> MindVirus: :)
<eagles0513875> booted onto the karmic install cd :) and am using it as a rescue cd since  the keyboard and mouse still werent working
<eagles0513875> updating now
<eagles0513875> hey genii
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875. updating the install or just the livecd instance?
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: no chose my partiton that i installed on
<robin0800> This bug will still be in Alpha 6 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/430654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430654 in udev "udev 147 outputs warnings about default rules" [Low,Triaged]
<keith2> What's the deal with the new recovery menu?
<keith2> or is that not new?
<eagles0513875> keith2: ?
<eagles0513875> thats not new
<eagles0513875> its quite handy to be honest
<Ian_Corne> is the fsck issue fixed?
<Ian_Corne> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<keith2> eagles0513875: why does it come up with the shutdown now command?
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> never has
<eagles0513875> at least not that i have seen keith2
<ToreadorVampire> OK ... so my Jaunty install finally died on me - probably disk errors since I have been running the OS from a cheap USB flash drive for ~5 months now
<keith2> eagles0513875: a search for ubuntu recovery menu shows others that have experienced the same behavior.
<eagles0513875> well ill let u know once im finished here as i am in recovery moded
<eagles0513875> mode as we speak updating my install
<ToreadorVampire> ... currently in the process of installing karmic alpha5 - I was never really happy with Jaunty and had a number of issues - it felt like alpha-quality software even in the release ... that said - I'm going to try and approach karmic with a fresh mind ... so on to my question ...
<keith2> eagles, apparently variants of the shutdown command such as shutdown -P now don't do that though.
<ToreadorVampire> ... is there anything in Karmic A5 (Kubuntu-variant) that I should specifically watch out for?
<ToreadorVampire> I noticed at first glance that /dev/ has been totally reorganised and the jury is out as to whether I like the change or not ...
<eagles0513875> that was weird
<eagles0513875> that just randomly rebooted my machine O_O
<ToreadorVampire> ... but anything else that might be a "wtf"?
<eagles0513875> ToreadorVampire: there is alot of wtf going on
<ToreadorVampire> oic, haha
<keith2> ToreadorVampire, there are a number of major changes going on right now
<keith2> Was your issue with Jaunty or KDE?
<eagles0513875> mine keith2
<Ian_Corne> ToreadorVampire: be carefull
<ToreadorVampire> keith2> Well, I had 2 major issues - and I never managed to get a satisfactory answer as to what the cause of either was :(
<Ian_Corne> karmic is still alpha, make sure you have an ethernet connection + livecd on standby
<eagles0513875> what were they
<eagles0513875> tell me bout it
<eagles0513875> my keyboard and trackpad stopped working for me yesterday
<eagles0513875> and my other issue was with x not starting but that was fixed by a weird solution
<keith2> yeah, yesterday's bugs were fixed up and apt-get upgrade
<vistakiller> every 2-3 boot the system say to run fsck
<keith2> i had to do a chroot recovery
<vistakiller> why this?
<ToreadorVampire> Well, the /most/ annoying was a copypaste issue in X, and it seemed to manifest mostly when I was running GTK-based apps ... it's a little hard to explain but I would be selecting text with the mouse (or the keyboard) and - even though I hadn't released the mouse button (or shift if keyboard-selecting) the 'text I had selected so far' would get forcibly deselected and copied to my clipboard (not selection buf
<ToreadorVampire> fer)
<joaopinto> vistakiller, known problem, being fixed
<ToreadorVampire> It was a little like the way that xchat (and possibly a few other IRC clients) work by default ... you select text and it immediately copies your selection to the clipboard without needing to use "Copy"
<Ian_Corne> trying to boot with automatic fsck disabled doesn't fix my problem :(
<Ian_Corne> gah forgot to update while i was there
<ToreadorVampire> Except that it was doing it in numerous apps (including: pidgin & monodevelop) and it was "ending my selection and performing the copy" just when I paused the mouse and didn't alter my selection for a few moments
<joaopinto> ToreadorVampire, have you filled a bug report about it ?
<ToreadorVampire> joaopinto> I believe I did, but I never got any response
 * ToreadorVampire tries to find it
<ToreadorVampire> The main problem was that I'd ask the kubuntu guys and they said "sounds like gtk bug", so I'd ask the gtk guys and they blamed someone else, I went and asked the Xorg guys (just in case) and eventually got dragged into a circle of blame, I couldn't figure out which aspect of the software was responsible
<ToreadorVampire> Ah, here we are
<ToreadorVampire> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/380907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380907 in ubuntu "Text gets erroneously copied to the clipboard in GTK based applications" [Undecided,New]
<vistakiller> thanks
<ToreadorVampire> It's been sitting there since late May :(
 * ToreadorVampire pretty much gave up with it
<ToreadorVampire> Hang on, Karmis install on my laptop nearly finished - will return from there in a sec
<joaopinto> ToreadorVampire, you have read the topic right ?
<ToreadorVampire> Yes, I noticed that - but I'm not installing from trunk - I'm using the alpha5 release linked from Kubuntu.org
<ToreadorVampire> Besides, I'd say "it seemed to have worked just fine"
<AlanBell> ToreadorVampire: I can't reproduce that selection thing
<AlanBell> using gedit, copy some text to the clipboard, confirm it is there with ctrl+v, select some other text, pause, ctrl+v and the original copied text gets pasted
<AlanBell> is it only when using gtk apps from kubuntu desktop?
<ToreadorVampire> It seemed so, but I later found it to be intermittent and I never really figured out anything solid that helped me reproduce it
<ToreadorVampire> But yes, when I did experience it it was only in GTK-based apps, and Kubuntu Desktop/Jaunty
<jtheuer> Hi, In Karmic I found this issue: I just installed the konqueror. When I start it I just get: konqueror: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkonquerorprivate.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN19KonqHistoryProvider16staticMetaObjectE
<jtheuer> any idea which lib is missing?
<joaopinto> ToreadorVampire, unless you disable your internet connection somehow, the updates with the alpha5 may get you a broken system
<ToreadorVampire> joaopinto> Oh, right, OK, but I still have to approve those updates right?  I mean, it's not going to install the updated packages without confirmation?
<joaopinto> ToreadorVampire, it installs the updates without asking you
<ToreadorVampire> Arghwtf
<joaopinto> unless you can disabled it from the advanced options
<joaopinto> you can't, on the default install
<muszek> I was considering upgrading to Karmic once Alpha 6 comes out... but now I'm looking at the subject and gotta ask - are there some major instabilities?  Is it some long-term problem?
<joaopinto> is the current behaviour of grub2 not adding a entry for other OS installs, expected on the final release ?
<GobiTheGoblin> Any mayor crash reports on new updates?
<ToreadorVampire> Erm - OK - I'm looking at kpackagekit's settings and it's set to "only notify me of updates" not to auto-install them
<joaopinto> muszek, as of yesterday you could get an unbootable system, not sure about today
<joaopinto> ToreadorVampire, I am talking about the install process, not the system update
<muszek> joaopinto: thanks, I'll keep waiting then.
<ToreadorVampire> Oh - right - yeah, I had no Internet connetcion during the install process ...
<ToreadorVampire> I have just configured my wifi just now (on the completed install)
<ToreadorVampire> I'll have to add an autojoin here on that machine then - when things settle down then I will install all of the (umpteen) recommended updates
<acicula> hmm upstart script for networkmanager broke
<eagles0513875> acicula: look at the channel topic
<acicula> eagles0513875: old, was like that yesterday, this is new
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: ty for pointing that out.. I was just about to update =)
<acicula> er
<eagles0513875> its still not in a working state
<acicula> noticed
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: still no luck here might reinstall jaunty and upgrade as that seems to be the only way to get a semi working install of karmic
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: What about older images? Are they still available?
<eagles0513875> dunno i have alpha 5 install but am having issues
<acicula> the previous alphas are available
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm
<joaopinto> IMHO installing karmic does not make much sense at this time
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: You have multiple Os in your computer?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> osx
<eagles0513875> whats strange is i am only having random freezes on my karmic vm on this machine
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: joaopinto, might be right there. May be should just wait until they get some fixes...
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> but at least i would like it installed until fixes ar available
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: well that is true. What if you try older images, and reinstalling from them?
<GobiTheGoblin> atleast 3-4 days old, before all these problems
<eagles0513875> ifworse come sto worse
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: what i did was install jaunty cuz it works then upgraded
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: That is so strange =)
<eagles0513875> hehe once i upgraded i had that x crashing issue which i know how to fix now
<eagles0513875> then yesterday keyboard and trackpad stopped working on me
<rysiek> hi guys
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: so the upgraded version doesn't upgrade everything...
<rysiek> I am trying to get over the grub2 migration and actually be able to configure *something* in grub2
<eagles0513875> exactly GobiTheGoblin
<rysiek> where can I find the ifnfo on where the heck is GRUB_TIMEOUT being set?
<eagles0513875> rysiek: see topic lots of stuff on karmic is broken atm
<rysiek> eagles0513875: no problemo, I can hanbdle a broken distro; what I can't habndl;e at all is lack of documentation and vars being set up out of GRUB's a** ;)
<rysiek> *handle
<GobiTheGoblin> rysiek, but there is a command what searches filestrings in side files... can't remember how it was done atm
<eagles0513875> !grub2 | ryanakca
<ubottu> ryanakca: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<eagles0513875> whoops wrong person
<eagles0513875> sry ryanakca
<eagles0513875> rysiek:  check that link on the wiki not sure if it will help any
<rysiek> okay
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: Is the grub broken atm?
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: Or is it multiple things?
<eagles0513875> never got a chance to test grub 2 after upgrading
<eagles0513875> and for me it would be a different problem then a normal pc user as i am duel booting on a macbook pro
<rysiek> eagles0513875: precisely what I needed; no idea why I haven't checked the ubuntu wiki
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: Did you read the list about grub 2 compatibility?
<eagles0513875> heheh rysiek :)
<eagles0513875> what list GobiTheGoblin
<rysiek> I have googled though, if that saves me a bit in your eyes ;)
<rysiek> anywhoo, hopefully now I will be able to boot hardy back... ah, life
<rysiek> cheers
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: It was in ubuntu.com, somewhere about karmic and grub 2, and there was a big list tested systems...
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: And if I am not wrong, there were some issues with macbook pro (some version)
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing
<eagles0513875> mine passed btw
<eagles0513875> Apple MacbookPro 5.1
<eagles0513875>  PASS
<eagles0513875>  PASS
<eagles0513875>  ext4
<eagles0513875>  No (MacOS-X with Refit, not GRUB)
<eagles0513875>  
<eagles0513875> sry bout that
<eagles0513875> mine is generation 5.1
<Logi> in kde, trying to "Configure file sharing" for a folder, it silently does "kdesudo kcmshell4 fileshare" which results in "findServiceByDesktopPath: fileshare.desktop not found". Anyone know what's hapening? Is there a way to see if a package exists containing a file called fileshare.desktop?
<andrey__> hello everybody
<andrey__> i need a help in ubuntu, can somebody help me in it
<GobiTheGoblin> andrey__: Sure if we know how =) btw. by the topic,  the are some issues with karmic right now
<andrey__> that's why asked , because of the topic
<andrey__> what karmic is ?
<andrey__> maybe do u know any other channel for ubuntu
<andrey__> i cant install my built in camera in Lenovo 3000 n100, i tried so many ways and nothing
<GobiTheGoblin> andrey__, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<andrey__> ubuntu 9.04
<GobiTheGoblin> andrey__: There is a #ubuntu channel, where are more experienced people there to help with that =)
<andrey__> thanx alot man!
<GobiTheGoblin> andrey__: This is the development channel for next ubuntu =)
<GobiTheGoblin> np
<andrey__> oh i see, so karma is the next version ?
<GobiTheGoblin> yep
<vistakiller> what is the firefox installer in kubuntu?
 * ToreadorVampire notes that andrey__ has been posting to #ubuntu for a few mins and not gotten any response yet (which probably means nobody awake knows the answer)
<andrey__> ok, i wont disturb to a history process :)
<ActionParsnip> nice motd
<andrey__> people, any other ubuntu channels ?
<ActionParsnip> andrey__: #kubuntu and #xubuntu
<eagles0513875> hey ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> andrey__: as well as the ones for ubuntu derivitives
<ActionParsnip> hey eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: i think my best bet for now is stick with jaunty
<eagles0513875> then
<eagles0513875> when alpha 6 comes out ill reinstall
<eagles0513875> im honestly and truly fedup with all the bs thats goign on in karmic atm
<eagles0513875> the koala needs a good spanking and to behave itself
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: its alpha, what did you expect
<nzmm> i am afraid to reboot, in case of what may happen :P
<robin0800> eagles0513875: there will still be bugs
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: if it was stable and good then itd be released
<andrey__> ActionParsnip no answers in on one of these channels ....
<ActionParsnip> andrey__: whats thequestion?
<andrey__>  i cant install webcam in Lenovo 3000 n100,  , i have ubuntu 9.04
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: That might be the right decision... I'll go with this, I have to. The new kernel keeps this thing running
<ActionParsnip> andrey__: run: lsusb       it will tell you an 8 character hex ID code you can websearch for
<Sagaci> i hope they get it right for a release in 6 weeks
<andrey__> ok, thanx ActionParship
<hardyl> anyone a hint how to learn Grub2 to show my other Linux-Installation at boot-time?
<hardyl>  I am confused with mass of grub commands and the small info of "man"-file
<mac_v> !grub2 | hardyl
<ubottu> hardyl: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mac_v> hardyl: the wiki should have all the info
<hardyl> thanks all ... that good tipps
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 5 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<Sagaci> so it's somewhat fixed now?
<kklimonda> what is?
<Pici> Indeed
<Pici> Or thats what the topic in -devel leads me to believe
<zniavre> hello / bonjour
<zniavre> is that normal to get so many services Off (http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/5118/capture1tf.png)
<kklimonda> zniavre: that's probably because of recent changes in boot process
<zniavre> so rcconf became obsolete ?
<kklimonda> probably, services-admin from g-s-t is obsolete
<Celtiore> hi
<ToreadorVampire> OK, I see what you mean about karmic not being ready for the prime time - I was prepared to test some stuff and help get it ready for release (if I feel like it's worth it I do report bugs when I find them) but this showstopper/unbootable thing - that's no good :(
<ToreadorVampire> thx anyway
<zniavre> kklimonda,  ok
<Celtiore> do you have infos about : cupsd: Child exited on signal 15!
<natewiebe13> glad karmic is now up and working..
<natewiebe13> cjwatson: alpha 6 still planned for today?
<kklimonda> yes
<natewiebe13> good..
<natewiebe13> is anyone else having this issue? : when i open the clock in the panel, the shadow that compiz draws stays there after it gets closed again, im guessing its just not being redrawn
<cdE|Woozy> natewiebe13, I do
<zniavre> natewiebe13,  that's true
<natewiebe13> okay.. so im not the only one.. is there a bug report yet?
<cdE|Woozy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/428783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428783 in compiz "shadow remains on desktop after closing applet window" [Undecided,New]
<darkham> today's apha 6?
<darkham> alpha
<Dr_Willis> No idea. :) it will be done when its done.
<Dr_Willis> Topic dosent mention it...
<darkham> ok...
<darkham> then today's daily live isn't an alpha 6...
<darkham> i hoped it
<Dr_Willis> since i update/upgrade every day... im not too worried about it.
<Dr_Willis> 117 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded
<Dr_Willis> I cant recall if i updated yesterday or not
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm.. The update is downloading 2 packatges at a time it looke like.. (or i am confused)
<Dr_Willis> perhaps the text scrolling was messed up.. its not doing it now. :) getting updates at 700nB/s
<darkham> for now, do you like it?
<Dr_Willis> it works very well for me.
<Dr_Willis> Ive not really noticed much that stands out as diffrent from 9.04 - Just everythingis updated
<Dr_Willis> Seem to boot a lot faster for me.
<darkham> for me too. i look it a little bit heavier than 9.04 ....
<eagles0513875> hey the channel topic changed O_O
<GobiTheGoblin> The topic is changed is notice... =)
<GobiTheGoblin> stereo
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: still the issues or not
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: I was hoping that do I get to update
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: you haven't noticed new boot splash?
<kklimonda> darkham: alpha6 should be released later today
<Dr_Willis> kklimonda:  Not really.  I tend to disable things like that..
<kklimonda> I don
<ActionParsnip> kklimonda: whats it like. i havent rebboted in a while :)
<Dr_Willis> id rather see work done on other areas of the os that need work.. then eyecandy/splash things. :)
<kklimonda> I don't even know how to disable xsplash even if I wanted to
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: me too, slows things down
<darkham> kklimonda: then the tomorrow's daily live cd will be an alpha 6
<Dr_Willis> gdm launches xsplash from 2 scripts..  those are easially changed
<Dr_Willis> or remove the xsplash package.
<kklimonda> ActionParsnip: well - it's a bit like old fedora splash (both use X) but it doesn't flicker ;)
<ActionParsnip> kklimonda: sudo apt-get --pure remove xsplash
<kklimonda> ActionParsnip: you sure it won't brake anything? there were so many changes to boot process lately I'm afraid to touch it and see how it breaks ;)
<ActionParsnip> kklimonda: just removes splash stuff
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks , how goes the updates?
<darkham> people, here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule, where users can look the features of things like ArtworkSecondDrop?
<ActionParsnip> kklimonda: not sure about posatuninst
<kklimonda> acicula: posatuninst? :)
<eagles0513875> alpha 6 should be out today according to the schedule
<GobiTheGoblin> so next month there is the release parties waiting
<GobiTheGoblin> it is tuesday :(
<eagles0513875> heheh ya
<eagles0513875> is alpha 6 still gonna be released today
<GobiTheGoblin> how I can get to work on Wednesday :P
<Dr_Willis> It was released.. then retracted.. because so many people were asking when it was goign to be released..
<Dr_Willis> Everytime someone asks - they wait another hour. :)
<DirkRaeder1> @Gobi: Late, I suppose.
<eagles0513875> :'(
<eagles0513875> damn it i want it now lol
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: are we there yet?
<eagles0513875> wanna see if my hellish issues on osx have been resolved
<eagles0513875> on my macbook not osx
<GobiTheGoblin> :D
<eagles0513875> are we there yet are we there yet lol
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: lets keep our thumbs up =)
<eagles0513875> ya i am
<Dr_Willis> I just update/upgraded.. so i imagine theres not goign to be much on the alpha 6 cd that i need. :P
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: Everything ok? No crashing, etc?
<eagles0513875> was gonna install jaunty but seeing as alpha six is out and one hell of a nightmare i have been having with alpha 5 gonna wait till 6 comes out and hopefully things will be fixed
<Dr_Willis> Ive not had any issues with 9.10 at all really.
<Dr_Willis> Other then the sound 'poping' annoyance
<Michalxo> what about "my" keyboard bug? :-(
<eagles0513875> ya me randomly keyboard and touch bad stopped wroking
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: im on constant refresh on kubuntu page
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: You are missing all the fun :D Updates -> reboot -> black screen -> scream -> recovery -> internet -> x/h of fixing -> back to brag about it :D
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249 eagles0513875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429249 in gnome-power-manager "[Karmic] keyboard locked/freezed unable to type anything" [Undecided,New]
<eagles0513875> Michalxo: im on kde
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: :D
<eagles0513875> doubt the bug is related as the desktops are entierly different
<Michalxo> eagles0513875, kde guy posted there too
<eagles0513875> blarg
<alankila> Hmm. I lost my keyboard yesterday... it happened right at bootup
<Dr_Willis> I do see some 'core' files in /
<alankila> I thought the keyboard crashed -- it's microsoft technology after all -- but replugging it didn't revive it either.
<Michalxo> alankila, can you write tehre? it's seem like they're  totally ignoring this bug
<alankila> well, I'm not sure if it was just some random one-off thingy. If it happens again...
<BluesKaj> alankila, yeah, my original prob was no mouse or KB response after the update on Tue
<eagles0513875> Michalxo: added my 2 sense to your bug it also happens for me  2 during init 1 when the box comes up
<GobiTheGoblin> I've to download irssi, for just in case..  before I do anything drastic
<eagles0513875> alankila: same issue on my macbook with keybaord nad track pad whats worse for me is i cant unplug replug
<alankila> I've had Linuxes have difficulties with USB keyboards if you don't use them at all when you boot up. Something decides that the keyboard is nonfunctional without evidence to contrary like keystrokes and then typing doesn't work until I reboot
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: what doesnt make sense is for me it stopped working on wednesday morning
<BluesKaj> after reboot eagles0513875 ?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> :(
<joaopinto> os-prober should be able to find windows xp partition ?
<BluesKaj> I had no scrn or X or login
<alankila> then again, USB is not really very functional technology. For instance, when I shut down windows then it's pretty common that it takes a replug before the device works again. I don't recall if the problems are on windows or linux side though. :-/ somehow the BIOS doesn't reset the USB subsystem properly and then drivers all fail to init the devices
<BluesKaj> a whole lot of error messages about kernel sources
<eagles0513875> well BluesKaj what fixed mine and it wasnt regarding no x at startup was the nvidia driver from nvidia
<eagles0513875> the one in the repos wouldnt cut it for me
<Michalxo> joaopinto, did for me
<alankila> so I do have a mouse which I have attached to an extension USB cord right in front of me just so that I don't have to reach behind the machine to unplug and replug the damn thing whenever it decides to fail
<joaopinto> it is failing for me
<joaopinto> :\
<alankila> that mouse, too, is microsoft technology. I'm starting to detect a pattern here...
 * eagles0513875 powers on my karmic vm again to update
<Dr_Willis> I like my Logitech Nanos :)
<Michalxo> my laptop has nothing from MS or logitech...
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, the proprietary nvidia driver wouldn't install yesterday due to kernel source error
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: if i used the one in the repo i couldnt get to a tty console
<eagles0513875> with the nv driver i coudl but the nvidia one from nvidia got me a login screen and desktop
<alankila> and yes, I have actually crashed the keyboard by pressing enough keys down at once. :) so it's not completely far fetched to claim that you can crash it. It's a simple computer after all with bugs in hardware and software.
<BluesKaj> I used the nv driver
<eagles0513875> that wouldnt work for me on my mac
<eagles0513875> neither would the glx-185 in the repo
<eagles0513875> had to get the 185 version from the nvidia website
<eagles0513875> which makes no sense what in that fixed not having an x server or login screen
<BluesKaj> yeah , the glx one did work but with crappy resolution
<eagles0513875> wouldnt for me
<BluesKaj> well, now we'll see what happens
<BluesKaj> looks like grub is ok
<BluesKaj> I hope lan networking is fixed as well...had none in Karmic with either machine (both Karmic)
<GobiTheGoblin> Now I am good to go. Irssi installed *check*, wlan guide in handy *check*, freetime *check*, 2nd laptop for emergencies *check*. Yes, I am officially good to go
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i had a weird issue with grub 2 for some reason
<eagles0513875> after putting it on an efi partition that im guessing boot camp or something makes boot camp doesnt detect my linux partition
<eagles0513875> this is on a clean install of karmic alpha 5
<GobiTheGoblin> do you know btw any good small linux usb boot image... as in under >128MB
<GobiTheGoblin> i forgot my stuff to work... and all I have is that
<GobiTheGoblin> or then I have to make rescue cd...
<BluesKaj> wish me luck ..rebooting :P
<Michalxo> GobiTheGoblin, puppylinux?
<sjokkis> is pulse broken in karmic again?
<GobiTheGoblin> Michalxo: Sounds perfect, ty
<BluesKaj> hmm, that was one of the quicker reboots I've seen
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: there is a usb creator though to do that
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: I know, tough a while ago, it didn't work right (in karmic)
<Dr_Willis> GobiTheGoblin:  tiny core linux = 10mb bootable disrto. :)
<eagles0513875> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eagles0513875> hehehe GobiTheGoblin first link would be a bootable usb :)
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: you can also use unetbootin which will create a live usb
<jtheuer> Hi, In Karmic I have this issue: When I start konqueror I just get: konqueror: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkonquerorprivate.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN19KonqHistoryProvider16staticMetaObjectE Any idea which lib is missing?
<eagles0513875> you shouldnt be missing anything for konqueror as its installed by default
<eagles0513875> wow 40packages to update O_o
<sjokkis> serious question. why did someone break pulse?
<Dr_Willis> sjokkis:  its working here.. but ive not rebooted yet. :)
<eagles0513875> sjokkis: nobody broke it these breakages are expected during the development phase
<BluesKaj> heh , had 304 here , but that's cuz reinstalled the kernel only , all the rest of my data was untouched
 * eagles0513875 impatiently waits for alpha 6
<eagles0513875> nice BluesKaj :)
<Dr_Willis> You ask it as if you are thinking 'Some mean person purposuly broke the software'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jtheuer> eagles0513875: yes, I agree, I shouldn't get this error ;-)
<sjokkis> eagles0513875: aren't things supposed to converge towards a state where everything works? it seems counterproductive to break something now when it has worked for the past several months
<jtheuer> but how can I fix it?
<eagles0513875> sjokkis: ya but there is still time to get things fixed
<eagles0513875> alpha 6 should be out today and on the 24th sept we should be at beta phase
<sjokkis> sure, but you said this is to be expected. i'm disagreeing. this shouldn't have happened
<eagles0513875> jtheuer:  not sure :(
<Dr_Willis> some would say that Pulse has 'not' worked for the past several months.  its had lot of issues  in 9.04
<eagles0513875> well sinc ei have to sensor my language stuff happens that is out of any ones control
<sjokkis> Dr_Willis: i would say that pulse has never worked. but at least i've had audio
<Dr_Willis> I have no audio issues in 9.04 or 9.10  - except that sound popping  annoyance..
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, the trick is to use manual partitoning  placing / on the original partition only
 * eagles0513875 impatiently waits for alpha6
<Dr_Willis> I got to reboot.. lets see if the updates broke stuff. :)
<Dr_Willis> brb
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i have been doing that yet it still doesnt work
<eagles0513875> im gonna try the regular install method and using alternate as a last resort
<BluesKaj> right , that may work for you
<eagles0513875> it didnt work for alpha 5 so im hoping 6 will
<Dr_Willis> Heh - thats not a good sign.. First reboot after updates.. and it says  my partiion has an error and to run fsck manually.
<Dr_Willis> fluke? or bug..
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: For that tinylinux, That ancient USB that i remembered that I had, was only 32MB :D
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: it does that for me on my vm
<Dr_Willis> GobiTheGoblin:  yep. ITs a handy little mini disrto.
<eagles0513875> i bet i know something smaller then that
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  heh.. so it some how has some sort of bug?
<eagles0513875> try dsl 50mb distro
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  tiny core linux = 10mb
<eagles0513875> ya Dr_Willis i didnt see it on my mac install when i had it working
<Dr_Willis> wireless drigers double the size of TinyCoreLinux
<Dr_Willis> drivers. heh..
<Dr_Willis> well fsck is done.. rebooting the other box
<Dr_Willis> now it says the 'root' filesystem needs to be fscked....
<jdobrien> does anyone have a way to recover from tuesday's dist-upgrade?
<eagles0513875> wow dr0pknutz
<eagles0513875> whoops wrong person
<eagles0513875> wow Dr_Willis
<cjwatson> sjokkis: I think any realistic software developer will tell you that sometimes the process of fixing one set of problems can involve accidentally creating others (we'd all love it to be otherwise, and everyone does their best to avoid regressions, but they happen); the best response is to file bugs to let people know that it's broken for you, since it's entirely possible that it's not broken for everyone
<eagles0513875> cjwatson: exactly
<Dr_Willis> heh - well i think the term 'disaster' is now here. :) It wants me to manually fsck every ext4 parition.. it drops to the recovery console
<Dr_Willis> but thekeyboard dont work! :)
<Dr_Willis> time to track down a ps2 keyboard it seems
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: was having that bug
<eagles0513875> seems like there is no fix atm
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks:  told me i should chroot form a live cd and update to fix the issue
<GobiTheGoblin> Ookay.. USB recure disk maker is not working like at all..
<eagles0513875> :(
<Dr_Willis> heh - ps2 keyboard works at least...
<GobiTheGoblin> I have to dirty my little hands again..
<Dr_Willis> fscking all drives...  it says the one i just fscked has a fsck date in the future. :)
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: it wont hurt to run fsck but i have found in some regards like on windows that running it fixes some random issues
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  well it wont even boot.. says filesystems bad.. fsck failed with error 4
<Dr_Willis> tried  the older kernel also.. same issue
<wastrel> woo the scary topic is gone
<Dr_Willis> wastrel:  its still scary :)
<eagles0513875> wastrel: its still there
<wastrel> meaning i'm not going to break my koala if i upgrade?
<eagles0513875> trust me you still will there are issues which are super ugly
<wastrel> ;__;
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: regarding ur issue i had no keyboard or mouse with the jaunty kernel after i had upgrade
<eagles0513875> i have no idea how to fix it
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  well I got the ps2keyboard working...
<eagles0513875> someone told me its a dbus issue where it takes 15 min to start
<eagles0513875> nice
<eagles0513875> at least
<eagles0513875> i wish i had a usb keyboard
<eagles0513875> but when i tried my usb mouse it seemed like nothing usb was working for me mouse wise
<Dr_Willis> I got a whole chest of keyboards here.. :)
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> all my parts are back in the states
<darkham> where i can look main features of ui feature freeze?
<Dr_Willis> get them at rummage sale and other places... for $2 each.
<eagles0513875> hehe
<darkham> "the features freezed"
<Dr_Willis> my features are freezing!
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: whats already been frozen in karmic
<eagles0513875> feature wise
<Dr_Willis> no idea
<eagles0513875> heheh hey genii-around you stuck in the revolving door
<genii-around> eagles0513875: Pretty much :/
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. i think my pc may of just died. :()
 * eagles0513875 hands genii-around a pot of coffee to try lure him outa it
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: O_O how
<eagles0513875> hey gnome
<Dr_Willis> time to power off for a few sec and lets see if it boots up....
<eagles0513875> hey gnomefreak
<acicula> erlang-base-hipe: Conflicts: erlang-base but 1:13.b.1-dfsg-2 is installed. erlang-base: Conflicts: erlang-base-hipe but 1:13.b.1-dfsg-2 is to be installed.
<Dr_Willis> fscked stuff.. rebooted... just hung...
<eagles0513875> ok Dr_Willis
<eagles0513875> uhoh
<acicula> that seemds kind of odd
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: hi
<genii-around> Since /topic changed, is current build working?
<genii-around> (working/unbroken)
<Dr_Willis> not even doing the bios/Post....
<darkham> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule should contain more info
<acicula> Dr_Willis: unplug everything bar mobo/cpu/mem , do atx reset and see if you get bios beeps?
<eagles0513875> ya only info for today is alpha 6 is due out but i think has been delayed im not sure
<gnomefreak> genii-around: no still can break. udev broken atm but i havent done updates in a few days
<wastrel> i don't use usb
<genii-around> gnomefreak: OK, thanks
<eagles0513875> genii-around: i would wait alpha 6 is supposidly due out today
<Dr_Willis> there we go.. Hmm.. is it possuible i had the ps2 keyboard in the ps2 MOUSE port and that was goofing it up?
<acicula> or do atx/bios reset first and then start yanking cables if that dont work?
<Dr_Willis> im nerver sure which ps2 port is for what. :) my keybiard are so old they are not color coded
<genii-around> eagles0513875: Right now I'm using 8.10 off a usb stick
<eagles0513875> ouchie
<wastrel> Dr_Willis: i encourage you to label them
<wastrel> invest in a sharpie
<eagles0513875> genii-around: karmic is still rather broken
<Dr_Willis> ive never even noticed if it really mattered..
<Dr_Willis> theres images of a keyboard/mouse but you cant twell what port is for what image. they are printed  side by side for 2 vertical ports.
<acicula> Dr_Willis: me neither, these days you have boards with a shared mouse/keyboard ps/2 connector
<darkham> more info in liks like  UserInterfaceFreeze or FeatureFreeze or ArtworkSecondDrop
<Dr_Willis> well the system is booting.. but seems stuck on starting samba. :)
<eagles0513875> hummm  :)
<eagles0513875> im learning alot of dirty tricks in here lool
<GobiTheGoblin> K now gotta try that tiny core linux, bb for now
<genii-around> eagles0513875: I'm d/ling 9.04 iso so I'll be able to mount the ext4 /home from my borked 9.10 (Intrepid doesn't see ext4 )
<eagles0513875> good luck genii-around2
<eagles0513875> darn it 2 of you is making it hard to tab complete lol
<eagles0513875> 9.04 is fine it works fine on my macbook pro but man karmic all hell breaks loose for me
<Dr_Willis> heh - and they want fsck'd again.. Wee... and the 'last fsck date is set to the future' again it seems....
<Dr_Willis> but at least i got the keyvoard in the right port this time.
<Dr_Willis> Found a different ps2 keyboard with the color conectors
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: someone was in here regarding fsck and i think a bug with it and if its been fixed
<eagles0513875> hehe Dr_Willis rofl thtas so wrong on so many fronts lol
<Dr_Willis> Yep.. not sure why the date/times are wrong btween reboots...
<Machtin> oh.. the topic changed.
<Dr_Willis> its not even getting to the os/servicef to run ntpd
<Machtin> that's good.. however i got no updates via chroot & live cd.
<Dr_Willis> I cant update from terminal  - / is read only
<eagles0513875> Machtin: still issues that are around
<Machtin> hm, too bad.
<Machtin> not-being-able-to-boot-issues?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 5 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5 | Still some lingering issues, be wary
<Machtin> alpha 5 is not new news, right?
<Dr_Willis> keep getting fsck failed with exit 4...
<Dr_Willis> so my system is currently broke :)
<Machtin> i don't get to any point where i could enter anything :D
<eagles0513875> Machtin: 6 shoudl be out today unless they postpone it
<Machtin> yup, okay
<DirkRaeder> Well, today is long ...
<DirkRaeder> Still got some 10+ hours left ...
<Machtin> i don't know which time zone they use..
<Machtin> might be even more.. if it's some U.S. thing they'll have lunch soon :)
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> canonical is based in uk
<DirkRaeder> All their press releases read London ... so they should be close to CMT
<eagles0513875> so its just after lunch there
<DirkRaeder> sorry, GMT.
<eagles0513875> they are DirkRaeder1
<Dr_Willis> Wowsers.. it IS aparently a 'time' issue
<eagles0513875> ya and its driving me nuts
<Machtin> okay
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: lets see if it asks me to fsck
<Dr_Willis> !bug 421477
<eagles0513875> on reboot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421477 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 9.10 says that the filesystem has been damaged (dup-of: 423247)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421477
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423247 in clock-setup "Superblock last mount times cause fsck to fail" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423247
<eagles0513875> strange not this time
<Dr_Willis> setting the time/utc thing is the fix.. trying ti now
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: it seems like that fsck during shut down seems to only surface when there are changes to the kernel
<eagles0513875> but urs is a slightly differrent issue then to what i have seen
<eagles0513875> take that back Dr_Willis
<eagles0513875> seems like it wants it after all updates during startup
<Dr_Willis> yea trying the fix now...
<Dr_Willis> ok it IS autofscking now.....
<Dr_Willis> thats progress
<Dr_Willis> then it failed...
<Dr_Willis> Bummer
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> was hoping the error woulda surfaced for me in a vm
<eagles0513875> but it ran the check the booted normally
<Dr_Willis> well it seems its somthign to do with my clock/dates not being right and the fsck time tags
<Dr_Willis> whats the cli command to set the time/date/ i forget :)
<BWARG> dpkg doesnt close if an ncurses based install is going on and is ^c
<eagles0513875> let me look it up Dr_Willis just read bout it as its part of my linux exam part 2 for my cert that im doing
<BWARG> also i dont know if its just me but my pressure pad doesnt work as a clicker only as a cursor
<eagles0513875> BWARG: my touch pad as well as keyboard are not working currently in karmic
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: try this ls -l /etc/localtime
<eagles0513875> see if that brings up the right time szone and all that
<eagles0513875> that its symlinked 2
<BWARG> theres a prob with installing sunjava6
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: also might wanna check /etc/timezone
<eagles0513875> BWARG: there are lots of problems with karmic
<BWARG> im just bringing things up
<Dr_Willis> I just cheated.. rebooted to bios.. set the clock to be 3 days from now.. :)
<Dr_Willis> it seems it was off by a few hrs from what local/utc time should be.
<eagles0513875> that might not work
<eagles0513875> it might might not
<Dr_Willis> it seems to be.. so far.
<eagles0513875> check out your time when u get back to your desktop
<Dr_Willis> the fsck gets checked befor the system even gets to the ntpd service and stuff...
<Dr_Willis> I just want it to boot. :)
<BWARG> hmmm... sudo apt-get -f install after installiing java works
<Dr_Willis> annoying thgat fsck fails in a nasty way with no actual error on the filesystem... just a bad date
<eagles0513875> ya
<Dr_Willis> but im not seeing many bug reports of this on the forum/bugs..
<Dr_Willis> you could test it perhaps by setting your bios clock back a day :)
<Trewas> bug 427822 <- the fsck whine should be fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427822 in linux "fsck says last write time in future" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427822
<Dr_Willis> There we go.
<Dr_Willis> and you have to force power down,
<Dr_Willis> BINGO....
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: random idea couldnt you use tune2fs -c 25 to change the number of reboots before next scan
<Dr_Willis> i had to force the power down...
<Dr_Willis> set it to 9999 :)
<Trewas> Dr_Willis: actually that happens to me even with normal clean reboot, but I haven't tested with the newest kernel if it still happens
<eagles0513875> Trewas: that happens to me only on rebooting after updates
<eagles0513875> just happened to me now
<Trewas> yeah it does not happen on every boot, but I haven't noticed a trend
<Dr_Willis> heh ok.. it booted.. but its hung on 'startiung samba service'.. it seems...
<Dr_Willis> perhaos theres some timeout going on.. i will let it try to boot for a while.
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: can u get to runlevel 1 and take out samba from starting
<BWARG> java just isnt working
<eagles0513875> for now
<eagles0513875> BWARG: alot isnt working in karmic right now
<Dr_Willis> im not sure if its samba hanging.. or somthing right befor/after samba
<[31d1]> dr willis - when everything was messed up two days ago that was exactly where things hung for me
<BWARG> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-15-1_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<BWARG> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6-15-1_all.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<eagles0513875> !paste | BWARG
<ubottu> BWARG: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<BWARG> ah thank you
<[31d1]> if it's the same thing, you should still be able to switch to another console, and apt/update/upgrade
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: check your startup scripts to see what starts after samba
<eagles0513875> BWARG: no problem m8. just a lil fyi be patient with alpha 5 lots is broken with it and alpha 6 is due out sometime today :)
<BWARG> really?
<BWARG> sweet
<eagles0513875> ya according to the schedule
<eagles0513875> so if you can hang tight with ur bugs for now
<diverse_izzue> when i pair my nokia e51 via bluetooth with my laptop, shouldn't I be offered to use it as a modem at the end of the wizard?
<Dr_Willis> whats scary is A5 was working good for me.. till i updated today :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: ya for me until i updated on tuesday
<eagles0513875> come wednesday morning no keyboard no mouse
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis:  :) all ok on ur front
<eagles0513875> your
<acicula> interesting, i plug in my N97 to ubuntu and it reboots
<acicula> (the n97)
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> we talking about a phone
<acicula> yeh
<acicula> trying to get gsm broadband going :/
<GobiTheGoblin> acicula: don't now how to help, but out of curiosity via bluetooth, wlan or cable?
<o_portista17> Hello, i have the following error while trying to start my linux, i perform the login, but it doesn't start the X, if i try to start it manually, it kills the X, and if i do an update "sudo apt-get update" i have the following error: "Failed to open connection to "system" message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<o_portista17> E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success '/usr/bin/dbus-send --system --dest=org.freedesktop.PackageKit --type=method_call /org/freedesktop/PackageKit org.freedesktop.PackageKit.StateHasChanged string:'cache-update''
<o_portista17> E: Sub-process returned an error code"
<o_portista17> ups, sorry for the flood ;x
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm.. usb keyboard/mouse notworking here either now :()
<Dr_Willis_> in the console at least. :) havent made it to X yet.
<acicula> GobiTheGoblin: either, not sure if you can use wifi to connect to the phone
<Machtin> could i consider it 'safe' (i mean.. it's still alpha) if i reinstall karmic alpha 5 and upgrade then?
<Machtin> because i'm not able to get my system back running.. even with livecd+chroot.
<GobiTheGoblin> acicula: I think there is a software for s60 that enables 3g broadband sharing via wlan...
<acicula> GobiTheGoblin: nice, though for umts i think bluetooth 2.0 +EDR is sufficient
<acicula> at least i never went over 200kb/s via usb
<GobiTheGoblin> acicula: That is faster =]
<acicula> GobiTheGoblin: and with wlan and umts going at the same time the battery will be dead even sooner
<acicula> GobiTheGoblin: yeah but i rarely get that kind of speed, 60% of the time the best you get is GPRS anyway
<sunshinepants> anyone running latest amd64 build?  or N-1?
<acicula> N-1?
<sunshinepants> acicula: "previous build, 1 build back"
<GobiTheGoblin> acicula: hope that new version has support for your N97, it is nice to be mobile
<acicula> GobiTheGoblin: the old version had :P
<BWARG> is the upgrade here?
<gnomefreak> ok fine ill ask. BWARG what upgrade?
<BWARG> the karmic alpha 6
<mac_v> anyone know how to start the "Force Quit" applet from the terminal?
<ding> sunshinepants, i run 64 from upgrade (ext3) last update for kernel yesterday and reboot, running fine so far
<gnomefreak> BWARG: no A6 has not been released yet. if you are on Karmic already you dont have to do anything but updates to progress with versions
<Roxy> hi, since yesterday i cant start gdm or hal(problems) its now fixed? how i can fix my eee pc?
<mac_v> well actually , i want to add the force quit to the cairo-dck
<BWARG> ah i see
<sunshinepants> ding: have you ever seen problems in the past with stability?  filesystems going read-only due to errors, etc?
<ding> sunshinepants, not so far
<cjwatson> eagles0513875: Canonical's offices may be in London, but that doesn't mean the people responsible for releases are based in any one particular place
<Pici> mac_v: its the executable is xkill iirc
<cjwatson> eagles0513875: we're all over the place
<eagles0513875> i know
<sunshinepants> ding: I have, I guess it's this laptop.. even with jaunty amd64.. ugh.
<ding> sunshinepants, any particuar app?
<ding> sunshinepants, mostly irc and ff here
<cjwatson> Machtin: people obsess way too much about which timezone we're in - it's not relevant, we don't schedule to the hour
<Dr_Willis_> Every time somneone asks when its to be released.. it gets pushed back an Hour., :)
<ding> sunshinepants, and the 64 jaunty is solid (main box)
<GobiTheGoblin> Dr_Willis: That way the 10.04 is released before this alpha 6 :P
<sunshinepants> ding: no, it's happened with console-only, I've always assumed it was a kernel prob.. good to know I might not have problems on future laptops though..
<Roxy> nobody can help? hmpf
<GobiTheGoblin> Roxy: I suggest you wait
<mac_v> Pici: ooooh! nice , that works too ;) ... but that does not give a confirmation... and the man page doesnt give any option , is there anyway to make it ask for confirmation?
<Pici> mac_v: I'm unsure sorry, and I only have ssh access at the moment so I can't play with it.
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<ding> sunshinepants, not many bad issues here, 64 jaunty has be fine forever, 64 karmic boxen are just test beds
<mac_v> no probs
<GobiTheGoblin> Roxy: When the new version is released, maybe it helps, if not, then there is more point thinking where is the problem
<ding> sunshinepants, but no ext4 for me yet
<Roxy> i can not go to the internet with my pc, so some body knows, the name of the "broken" package to download and install with usb-stick?
<sunshinepants> ding: same thing has happened with ext3, so I think ext4 is safe there..
<jetienne> q. is there a page on the update issue from 2days ago ?
<ding> sunshinepants, eee901 with reiserFS choked yesterday, scared me away from filesystem upgrades
<ding> sunshinepants, but that's elive/compiz (unstable) anyway
<sunshinepants> ding: elive is the enlightenment based distro?
<ding> sunshinepants, yeah, old 2nd place favorite to ubu's
<ding> sunshinepants, like opengeu
<sunshinepants> ding: I was all about E 16 before beryl/compiz
<ding> sunshinepants, 17 is much nicer (artsy)
<Dr_Willis_> E16 the window manager that used to be UBER-heavy years ago.. and now is considered Uber-light :)
<sunshinepants> sunshinepants: do you follow their dev?  what does the future hold?
<Dr_Willis_> E seems to reinvent itself every 2+ years..
<ding> lol at doc
<sunshinepants> ding: I mean
<jetienne> q. is there a page on the update issue from 2days ago ?
<gnomefreak> was 17 ever released?
<Dr_Willis_> I recall a few years back when E was the big heavy nasty desktop that had all the eye candy and crashed a lot...
<Dr_Willis_> now its 'lighter' :) with eyecandy .. and lots of crashes...
<Dr_Willis_> it has gotten less crashy last i checked it.
<Roxy> GobiTheGoblin: do you know the broken/buggy package of yesterday
<ding> Dr_Willis, like lxde i'm playing with, someone was saying it's a neverending cycle new cool light wm gets bogged down with features, and the cycle starts over and over again
<Dr_Willis_> I was toying with ltwm (i think) it has the sideways titlebar (on the left side, not the top) ;)
<Dr_Willis_> jwm, ltwm,  are 2 of the lightest ive tried lately.
<Dr_Willis_> but whats the poinbt of using a light window manager,,. then spending hours tweaking it to add back the styuff you wanted :)
<ding> lubuntu isn't quite ready yet, so i was trying eeebuntu lxde
<Dr_Willis_> jwm dosent even have a 'system tray' by default. Ya have to embed an appin the panel.
<sunshinepants> hm, surely Carsten Haitzler has a twitter I can stalk
<_markus__> hi
<RagnarokAngel> after updating karmic yesterday xorg now fails to start
<Dr_Willis_> RagnarokAngel:  amoung other issues... :)
<Dr_Willis_> RagnarokAngel:  lots of things broke in the last updates
 * Dr_Willis_ is ircing from a console in recovery mode right now.
<RagnarokAngel> Dr_Willis how can I at least get my desktop running again? (I'm on a school network so I can't connect without putting in a password in a browser)
<Dr_Willis_> I frogot to run screen.. i cant even get to another shell.
<GobiTheGoblin> Roxy: not really. I am too waiting for Alpha 6, before I try to update...
<Dr_Willis_> RagnarokAngel:  No idea. I cant even get mine to boot to the desktop.
<RagnarokAngel> Dr_Willis_ are you getting a module i810 error?
<Dr_Willis_> RagnarokAngel:  could try a console wbrowser
<GobiTheGoblin> Roxy: Day before yesterday I was moron enough to go and install updates blindly, not going to do same mistake twice
<Dr_Willis_> RagnarokAngel:  nope.. right now i got samba (or somthing) hanging at boot time
<RagnarokAngel> I can't install one if one didn't ship by default
<RagnarokAngel> yeah same here Dr_Willis_
<Roxy> GobiTheGoblin: do you know how i can i make an update without Internet on my pc?
<RagnarokAngel> well, it says samba ok
<RagnarokAngel> then hangs
<Dr_Willis_> im about to remove the samba service and reboot and see if that does it.
<Dr_Willis_> RagnarokAngel:   at least i can get to the net from the recovery mode :)
<RagnarokAngel> well before you do that can you try running startx?
<RagnarokAngel> I think we have teh same issue
<GobiTheGoblin> Roxy: Not really, no. But the alpha will come as a ISO too, so you can install it from it.
<GobiTheGoblin> Roxy: Of course you need make backups and so one, with it.
<Dr_Willis_> i have to exit befor i do startx.. i dident run screen..
<Dr_Willis_> brb
<RagnarokAngel> ok
<GobiTheGoblin> Roxy: ISO as in install CD...
<Roxy> GobiTheGoblin: yeah ok thx
<GobiTheGoblin> Roxy: np =)
<RagnarokAngel> oh screw
<Roxy> GobiTheGoblin: alpha 6 release today?
<RagnarokAngel> if w3m isn't connecting to anything I'm really screwed aren't I
<GobiTheGoblin> Roxy: Maybe. It should be today, but it is ready when it is ready... can't really do anything but wait
<Roxy> GobiTheGoblin: ;) cu
<GobiTheGoblin> Roxy: cya
<RagnarokAngel> nvm, I  was in a root shell w/out networking XD
<jetienne> q. is there a page on the update issue from 2days ago ?
<DanaG> dpkg: regarding ubuntu-xsplash-artwork_0.7.1+r69+200909161838_amd64.deb containing ubuntu-xsplash-artwork:
<DanaG>  ubuntu-xsplash-artwork conflicts with xsplash (<< 0.8)
<DanaG>   xsplash (version 0.7.1-0ubuntu1) is present and installed.
<Dr_Willis> well startx started x then cliosed  in 3 sec...
<Dr_Willis> keyboard/mouse *usb* are not working either.,
<RagnarokAngel> module i810 error?
<Dr_Willis> I dont have intel video
<Dr_Willis> nvidia
<RagnarokAngel> dang
<Dr_Willis> I am in rescue mode.. so that may be the issue
<RagnarokAngel> mmm
<Dr_Willis> but now the whole box is hung
<Dr_Willis> cant alt-ctrl-f1 to the console and X is hung
<RagnarokAngel> x starts and crashes for me
<RagnarokAngel> see I think that they screwed up X somehow
<RagnarokAngel> well I got networking working
<RagnarokAngel> then I updated again
<RagnarokAngel> it installed a new version of xsserver
<RagnarokAngel> going to try rebooting aain
<RagnarokAngel> still hanging on Samba
<RagnarokAngel> well I don't use samba
<RagnarokAngel> so no big deal...
<RagnarokAngel> Dr_Willis_ you have any luck removing samba?
<Dr_Willis_> I dident have to remove it.. I think
<RagnarokAngel> did you get it running?
<Dr_Willis_> rescue mode.. service samba start -> hung...
<Dr_Willis_> looked at the logs.. it was having cups issue..
<Dr_Willis_> I started cups..  then samba started...
<RagnarokAngel> rly?
<Dr_Willis_> cups is running AFTER the samba service however in /etc/rc2.d
<RagnarokAngel> so is it just editing that file?
<Dr_Willis_> My USB mouse does work in gpm ive noticed
<Dr_Willis_> I moved the /etc/rc2.d/S30samba (or whatever uits called) to start After cups starts
<Dr_Willis_> now to try it.
<Dr_Willis_> BRB
<SiDi> hi
<SiDi> Does anyone have a .ecryptfs folder in their /home taking up lots of space ?
<acicula> heu\
<Dr_Willis> samba still hanging
<acicula> .ecryptfs is 16k here
<RagnarokAngel> Dr_Willis: I removed samba and I got it to boot!
<RagnarokAngel> now X is failing...
<Dr_Willis> Yes but i need samba :)
<Dr_Willis> not sure why its hanging,,
<Dr_Willis> i got x to start with a minimal window manager.. but then X Hung
<RagnarokAngel> x begins to boot up
<RagnarokAngel> but it's giving me a module i810 error
<RagnarokAngel> error is (EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)
<RagnarokAngel> shoot now I'm not getting networking...
<RagnarokAngel> alright back to rescue mode
<RagnarokAngel> submitting a bug
<sqrt> tell me please, when alpha 6 will be released? (UTC)
<maccam944> ummmmmm what happened to gdmsetup? How do I change my gdm theme now?
<maccam944> i mean, granted, the old app was ugly and overcomplicated, but the new one has almost zero functionality
<mac_v> maccam944: you cant ;)
 * maccam944 is checking if gnome art manager can work some magic
<mac_v> maccam944: the zero functionality gdm setup is done from an Ubuntu initiative ;)
<maccam944> i got that lol
<Michalxo> mac_v, why?
<Michalxo> why does ubuntu again ties users hands?
<mac_v> Michalxo: actually ubuntu is providing atleast the minor functionality... upstream had no options!
<Michalxo> what? why do they do that?
<robin0800> maccam944: see custimisation under the theme tab
<maccam944> robin0800: that doesn't cover the GDM login screen
<mac_v> Michalxo: this version was out for nearly a year , but ubuntu did not adopt the upstream version and had been putting it off... but since the next release might be LTS  we have adopted it and adding functions as it progresses ;)
<robin0800> you might have to google for that its called xsplash
<maccam944> robin0800: i'm not talking about the xsplash
<mac_v> robin0800: xsplash is different too ;)
<Michalxo> mac_v, 9.10 is going to be LTS?
<maccam944> i no
<maccam944> *no
<maccam944> 10.04 i think
<mac_v> Michalxo: karmic+1 *might* be LTS
<bp0> is alpha6 released today?
<Michalxo> ah.. might? has to, right?
<mac_v> Michalxo: LTS depends on how fast gnome3 matures ,
<Michalxo> ah
<Michalxo> looking forward to it :)
<_markus__> hey Michalxo , were you able to fix your system?
<Michalxo> _markus__, me not? it did automatically after reboot :)
<mac_v> Michalxo: well you fixed it ;p , *you* did the reboot  ;p
<Michalxo> but I was prepared to everything... except normal boot and all functionality :) apart from my keyboard bug
<Michalxo> :D
<Michalxo> well.. 2 times reboot not worked at all :D
<Cynthia> aliendude5300: my iso transfer yesterday ended as you quit with no error, ping me when you can accept a resume transfer
<Michalxo> _markus__, I just love these "safe-upgrades" :D
<_markus__> Michalxo: wth? :) I knew Ubuntu rox but .... :p
<Cynthia> there are 70 MiB left
<Michalxo> haha
<BluesKaj> got some kernel warnings after the last reboot but I haven't seen any probs
<Michalxo> later
<Machtin> cjwatson: meaning might be gmt+12, right? :)
<Machtin> reinstalled btw.. and it broke again.
<Machtin> though it booted once.. might be related to nvidia (though last time i deinstalled it.. so rather not), gparted, vim, ssh, lvm2, cryptsetup or pidgin :)
<Machtin> oh.. or opera.
<gnata> hi. is upstart/boot sequence in a better shape today?
<ihjaskhas> is alpha 6 out?
<ihjaskhas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview#Download%20Alpha%206 ?
<DanaG> weird... my boot is now significantly slower than it used to be.
<DanaG> I have very high disk usage, and very low throughput.
<Cynthia> ihjaskhas: that seems to be a draft of the Alpha6 page
<ihjaskhas> oks
<Cynthia> ihjaskhas: no links work (yet! :)
<ihjaskhas> close though i would imagine
<Cynthia> It should be up either later today GMT, or tomorrow
<robin0800> I think perhaps they are fixing some bugs
<DanaG> "Putting the root filesystem on iSCSI is now supported. "
<DanaG> hmm, how the heck would you boot from iscsi?
<Twigathy> Similar to how you put it on NFS, I guess >_>
<janisozaur> when can i expect alpha 6 to become alive?
<gnata> when it is done ;)
<janisozaur> any time frame?
<Cynthia> Launchpad says Alpha6 was expected 17 hours ago
<Cynthia> see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/karmic-alpha-6
<robin0800> Cynthia: perhaps there are some bugs?
<Cynthia> robin0800: there's no perhaps about that :)
<Cynthia> but are they delaying the alpha: maybe
<DanaG> hmm, how would I un-slowify my boot?
<DanaG> yeah, I know that's a really bad fake-word.
<xmnt> trying to install karmic alpha 5 - get the blank screen after boot ... tried safe graphics mode - no love - anything ideas beside alternate install ... connect here is really slow and dl's take about a day to get
<Cynthia> DanaG: but it's a to-the-point fakeword
<Cynthia> even though we don't know what's slow in your boot yet
<Machtin>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview#Download%20Alpha%206 it's not fair that these don't work.
<Cynthia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1268702
<robin0800> Machtin: It's perfectly fair it's not out yet
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/EliteBook-karmic-20090917-1.png
<Machtin> but.. but.. i want it to be out. :o
<Dr_Willis> everytime some one asks when it will be out - they push it back another hour
<Machtin> well then i'll install 9.04 and ask more often.
<gnata> you could download it but you have to use ip over time
<DanaG> there's my bootchart.
<robin0800> DanaG: Xorg log might be more usefull
<arand> Hmm, the new xsplash update looks nice, but makes the "boot experience" less smooth.
<DanaG> here's my xorg log:
<Dr_Willis> 'boot experience' :) golly
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f2841307f
<robin0800> DanaG: not good (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found
<robin0800> DanaG: also (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
<DanaG> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<DanaG> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV635 Audio device [Radeon HD 3600 Series]
<robin0800> DanaG: It would appear that fglrx dosen't support it
<DanaG> It's working just fine, actually.
<DanaG> That's not the issue.
<DanaG> It's just that it takes a really annoyingly long time to log into gnome... and the total time has actually increased, since the boot process is trying to do more at once.
<StevenMyers> Question for the day: When installing Xampp (lampp) on your webserver, and it goes to the /opt directory how do you get it to show up on http://localhost ?
<David-T> configure your webserver appropriately?
<StevenMyers> Shouldn't be that hard, just extract (copy) to /opt and load localhost
<StevenMyers> Xampp has it's own apache, mysql and proftp running when starting it
<Pici> StevenMyers: Use the suggestions you got in #ubuntu, which was to not use 3rd party lamp stacks like xampp, and use the packages in our repositories.
<StevenMyers> I blocked that option as it doesn't provide any use for me.
<David-T> uh?
<StevenMyers> I disregarded terminal command use and need more gui
<StevenMyers> I'm hands on, not type it up.
<Pici> StevenMyers: Are you running Karmic even?
<StevenMyers> Yes
<David-T> if you need support running xampp, speak to xampp?
<Cynthia> Then the #ubuntu channels are not really for you - try finding the xampp channel
<Cynthia> a channel #xampp exists here, you could try that
<StevenMyers> Thanks everyone, I appreciate it.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+bug/423314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423314 in notify-osd "Unable to lower notification's expiry time than ten seconds" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<DanaG> argh.
<DanaG> 10 seconds is a rather annoyingly long time for it to show a bubble.
<Smeuuh> I second that
<Mike1> damn startup -_-
<Mike1> ruined my system
<Mike1> because dbus didn’t work anymore
<Smeuuh> DanaG: I've been trying to use notify-osd for my notifications, conclusion is it's not worth it
<DanaG> yeah, it's too Apple-ish.
<om26er> where is alpha 6
<DanaG> That is, it doesn't give you enough control over anything.
<Smeuuh> yes
<Smeuuh> and defaults are rather annoying
<TeLe> i second that, where is alpha 6
<om26er> TeLe: today it was gonna release?
<TeLe> yes the 17th
<Smeuuh> anyway, they'll figure out that it's crap in a few releases and rewrite it, so I'm not worried
<DanaG> I'm not so sure about that.
<DanaG> It seems to be rather sucky by design.
 * mac_v starts banging for alpha 6 !
<DanaG> oh, and it hammers my CPU when using the volume control.
 * eagles0513875 joins mac_v in banging
<DanaG> and laaaa.............a..............a.........aa.....ags.
<Smeuuh> DanaG: that's what I meant, they'll probably rewrite the whole spec
<Smeuuh> I hope so anyway
<TeLe> talking about pulse?
<Cynthia> TeLe: notify-osd
<Smeuuh> hahaha :)
<DanaG> I like PulseAudio, actually.
<Smeuuh> btw, about alpha 6 : I'm on alpha5, does that mean that if I apt-get upgrade in a reasonable timeframe just after the release of alpha 6 I'll get stable-ish packages, or not ?
<Cynthia> But there's already something in the works for audio after Pulse, which is libsydney -- a library that promises to unify the Linux sound stack... did anyone hear that phrase before, "unify the Linux sound stack"? :P
<TeLe> im planning on doing a clean install
<TeLe> probably the best bet
<DanaG> libsydney... that's a library, not a sound server.
<xmnt> I'm a fan of pulseaudio - I don't do anything special but it handles my 5.1 and mic just fine
<DanaG> I use it because I have a bluetooth headset, and I use multiple audio devices.
<DanaG> Music and videos to offboard speakers, web audio and system stuff to onboard.
<Pici> Smeuuh: You'll get the same packages that are in alpha6
<Smeuuh> Cynthia: you must be kidding
<Cynthia> PulseAudio was hopelessly broken in the start of Karmic alpha5, but now it's better
<Cynthia> And I said "something" in the works - that's not necessarily a sound server
<xmnt> it worked fine for me since alpha2
<eagles0513875> it would be interesting in seeing jack take over as the audio server
<Cynthia> Smeuuh: I must be kidding about what, libsydney?
<DanaG> bah, I never did manage to figure out how to use Jack.
<Smeuuh> Cynthia: yeah, don't tell me it's yet another layer ?
<DanaG> It doesn't do network stuff, or bluetooth, anywayh.
<TeLe> im really pissed about pidgin not being default anymore
<Cynthia> Smeuuh: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/linuxaudio.png  yes, sadly :(
<Nafai> TeLe: Why does it matter?  Its easy to install...
<xmnt> why, just install it
<Smeuuh> Cynthia: where does libsidney fit in this ?
<Cynthia> Smeuuh: uh, somewhere :D I don't really know exactly. Probably a rectangle at the top, with arrows pointing *everywhere*
<Smeuuh> this is madness.
<DanaG> ARTS is deprecated.
<DanaG> So is ESD.
<DanaG> And so is NAS, I think.
<DanaG> and what is allegro?  I've never heard of that, or of clanlib.
<Smeuuh> they're libs like SDL
<Smeuuh> (don't know about clanlib though)
<duncan> at what time are the alphas usually released/
<duncan> as alpha 6 is supposed to be out today at some point
<TeLe> they are prob still testing
<DanaG> Flash fail: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/05/flash_uses_the_gpu.html#comments
<RagnarokAngel> well if the releases from yesterday are any indication don't hold your breath -- they broke tons of stuff
<RagnarokAngel> I can't even boot up now
<DanaG> oh yeah, and Flash also steals tab focus, and won't give it back.
<DanaG> That's really, really, really bad for accessibility.
<Nafai> flash is just really bad in general
<om26er> duncan: the last one also released late in the day
<Nafai> too bad I like watching video on the net
<DanaG> I mean, imagine if you have to use keyboard only.... and your keyboard focus gets stuck in a Flash object.  You're screwed!
<om26er> duncan: but was released at this time of the day
<duncan> om26er, thanks
<duncan> om26er, not too late for me here, 9:50 am :P
<om26er> duncan: 11:50pm for me
<duncan> eastern europe?
<om26er> does flash playback use GPU?
<om26er> duncan: middle east
<om26er> duncan: or asia
<duncan> om26er, yeah that would do it :) alaska here
<om26er> i can play dvd videos with perfect fps but the flash playback does not have more than 20fps in fullscreen. what can the problem really be
<webbb82> im about to download alpha 6 any new improvements on it
<xmnt> om26er, it's supposed to i think - you can disable it -- but I might be wrong
<xmnt> webbb82, i don't think its out yet is it?
<xmnt> webbb82, the links were all dead for me
<om26er> xmnt: its not yet released
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and YouTube is also particularly bad.
<webbb82> i thought it was today
<om26er> xmnt: what does this mean   it's supposed to i think - you can disable it
<mapet> karmic is still broken atm, is it?
<om26er> webbb82: and it will
<xmnt> om26er, you want your money back?
<om26er> mapet: not exactly
<webbb82> i cant find the link to where the download page will be for the alphas and dailys
<om26er> mapet: for me it have only few bugs and ferforms well (for me)
<JanC> om26er: flash alpha can use the GPU but they disable it on most cards because they are too stupid to test correctly for the needed features...
<om26er> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<mapet> there were some updates a few days ago. iirc upstart, initscript, mountall that made the system unbootable. and i'm still experience serious boot problems
<webbb82> om26er, thanks
<om26er> JanC: can i enable it
<om26er> webbb82: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<o_portista17> what kind of issues you guys have while booting?
<JanC> om26er: only by recompiling the OpenGL drivers for your ward so that it lies in its copyright string
<JanC> card
<DanaG> compare these two approximately-the-same videos:
<DanaG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zT5zmMN0D4
<DanaG> http://www.tm-tube.com/video/6935/%5BPF%5D+Phantom+Fake+%28HD%29
<mapet> it always says that the root filesystem must be checked and drops me to a shell. i than fsck and press ctrl+d and nothing happends. after a while I reboot with ctrl-alt-delete and the same thing happends again
<om26er> JanC: gma950
<webbb82> om26er, thank you
<DanaG> fullscreen... youtube lags horribly, yet tm-tube works fine.
<o_portista17> the 9.10 is dead ;|
<duncan> how is empathy shaping up?
<mapet> in addition network-manager stopped working
<DanaG> er, this one is the same as the tm-tube one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1-GQsLWiYA&feature=related
<sunshinepants> I think I'm going to ditch network-manager..
<om26er> duncan: empathy still needs work to be done
<JanC> om26er: the URL that DanaG posted has all the information
<o_portista17> i can't boot it, because the startx doesn't work, and it doesn't start any kind of windows manager
<DanaG> Flash fail: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/05/flash_uses_the_gpu.html#comments
<DanaG> that's the one.
<duncan> sunshinepants, i've always had good luck with wicd, used it when I used arch
<o_portista17> but, i had a problem with /etc/mtab~ and some other files in /lib/.....
<duncan> om26er, are they hoping to have it squared away by release?
<GobiTheGoblin> I just tried Ufo game, and when exiting, overheating crash. Darn
<om26er> duncan: pidgin shud come back
<webbb82> what is ubuntu moblin
<JanC> empathy seems to work well for me, but I only use jabber & local XMPP ("bonjour")  ;)
<GobiTheGoblin> om26er: Why's that? Too much problems with Emphaty?
<om26er> GobiTheGoblin: pidgin is simple actually
<JanC> webbb82: Moblin is Intel's mobile linux platform
<duncan> om26er, I just wish pidgin had video support and wouldn't crash 50% of the time when it tries to open webmail through firefox
<om26er> duncan: it has
<GobiTheGoblin> om26er: Oh. k
<om26er> duncan: pidgin have video support
<om26er> use pidgin ppa
<duncan> om26er, ah, they added it recently?
<duncan> om26er, i'll have to update pidgin then
<DanaG> Only for xmpp, though
<om26er> DanaG: empthy also have xmpp
<duncan> DanaG, so through google talk as well then?
<om26er> duncan: gtalk is xmpp
<om26er> duncan: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<duncan> om26er, yeah :) and thanks
<om26er> is there any better window manager to replace compiz
<wastrel> metacity
<duncan> om26er, what is compiz doing?
<duncan> wastrel, I find I get annoying delays when using metacity switching windows
<om26er> wastrel: not mentioned i don't wanna loose effect and want good video playback
<om26er> duncan: what u mean\
<duncan> om26er, in compiz I get instantaneous window switching with alt tabbing, however with metacity I seem to get about a 1/4 second or so delay, so when doing something where rapidly switching windows doing analysis work or something, it starts to bug me alot
<om26er> duncan: i too have the same case
<om26er> metacity-compositing makes video choppy worse than compiz
<duncan> om26er, yeah, they have a long way to go developing compositing for metacity
<duncan> om26er, you might be able to use xfwm in gnome, not sure how much effort it would take
<duncan> xfce has some decent effects and takes few resources
<DopeGhoti> is α6 still dropping today?
<Daemonax> Anyone here have any ideas as to how many more hours till the release of alpha 6? Just wondering if I should sleep or not.
<om26er> duncan: the window border of xfce are not good
<om26er> Daemonax: sleep and check the next day
<duncan> om26er, to my knowlege that's all the compositing window managers, aside form kwin
<nonix4> Karmic inside a VM repeatedly complains about "end_request: I/O error, dev vda, sector 0" - is that a know problem and is it dangerous?
<om26er> duncan: metacity look professional and compiz needs some realtime development
<om26er> nonix4: chech launchpad
<duncan> om26er, yeah, hopefully compiz 1.0 does some good work
<Pad> so ubuntu 9.10 is screwed?
<om26er> Pad: no
<om26er> Pad: try it
<duncan> Pad, it's still alpha, things will break :)
<Pad> i read somewhere that someone upload a patch that screwed the most recent alpha
<om26er> i have seen that ubuntu moblin remix daily cd was last created on 14th so is the development stopped?
<DopeGhoti> Pad: from what I have seen, things were a touch chaotic yesterday, but that seems settled now.
<om26er> Pad: omg
<om26er> Pad: where did u read that?
<nonix4> om26er: hmm, didn't spot it mentioned on launchpad, but google says fedora users have noticed the same issue
<Pad> why? it's not true?
<cjwatson> Pad: we landed some substantial changes to the boot process, and the landing was a little rough. "somebody uploaded a patch that screwed the most recent alpha" is (a) inaccurate (the alpha isn't out yet, and we got the worst of the problems fixed first) and (b) a somewhat childish oversimplification :)
<om26er> nonix4: what u talkin abt
<Cynthia> om26er: Please speak English in this room
<cjwatson> om26er: moblin> no, automatic CD builds were just frozen in preparation for alpha 6
<nonix4> om26er: hmm, was "<om26er> nonix4: chech launchpad" misdirected? :) that end_request: msg from Karmic inside a VM
<cjwatson> om26er: they'll restart once alpha 6 is out
<martinx_> guys, the Karmic alpha6 will be delayed? The alpha5 does not run on my HP server... thanks!
<cjwatson> martinx_: no, it should be out fairly soon
<cjwatson> we're just taking the opportunity for some final testing of some of the less popular images
<blueyed> root on cryptsetup is still broken?!
<Pad> fn'cjwatson i dont know what happened, i dont use ubuntu, i just was asking what happened
<blueyed> (does not ask for a passphrase)
<om26er> Cynthia: where did u come from
<DopeGhoti> do the boot changes in α6 include the new usplash?
<Pad> cjwatson i dont know what happened, i dont use ubuntu, i just was asking what happened
<cjwatson> blueyed: I think so, but I believe a fix is on its way
<cjwatson> Pad: switch of many core init scripts to upstart jobs
<Cynthia> om26er: I was here earlier today
<duncan> gah, sometimes I want to strangle evolution
<martinx_> cjwatson, thank you!
<td123> DopeGhoti: a6 didn't come out yet right?
<Pad> cjwatson is it solved already?
<DopeGhoti> td123: As I understand it, α6 is scheduled to drop today sometime
<DopeGhoti> td123: which may well be 23:59:59 UTC for all I know
<cjwatson> blueyed: specifically, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-September/008929.html
<cjwatson> Pad: the bulk of the problems have been cleared up, although some people are still having problems
<om26er> i read on a website that ubuntu is re-thinking to bring back pidgin. was it ever being considered
<duncan> *sigh* if I can't seem to get evolution to work properly with google calendar i'm going to have to start syncing a local calendar over ubuntu one
<duffydack> om26er, nothing stopping you using it anyway..  I personally think empathy is a step backwards...
<mac_v> cjwatson: inspite of alpha 6 not being released , if we are running alpha5  , we can update and get all the updates in alpha6, right?
<om26er> duffydack: does default application mean anthing to u?
<duffydack> om26er, no, I dont use windows.
<duncan> here is a question, are they going to port over some of the pidgin integration to empathy, such as contact import in evolution?
<cjwatson> mac_v: sure, as normal
<graingert> When can we pre-order cd's from ShipIt?
<mac_v> thanks :)
<duffydack> om26er, I remove a few "default" apps when I install ubuntu.
<om26er> duffydack: that's ur problem
<om26er> duffydack: all that matters is what comes out of the box
<duffydack> om26er, ?  I dont recall mentioning a problem.. what are you trying to say exactly.
<om26er> duffydack: nothing,
<mac_v> om26er: empathy stays , no pidgin for new installs ,but for upgrading usrs pidgin will not be removed
<jcole> we have hundreds of network printers.. and with ubuntu jaunty, i could go to add printer to see all the network printers and easily select the one i want... but with karmic, it *only* shows the model now and no longer the ip, so i have no idea which printer im selecting since the same model is all throughout the network... how do i show the ip like jaunty used to do so i can select the right printer?
<blueyed> The boot process isn't logged anywhere still, is it? (so I could see why /etc/init/cryptdisks has not been started)
<jcole> ive browsed every option in the printer configuration gui and cant seem to find it out how to re-enable the ip... do i have to dtrop to a prompt and edit cups config files? or is there something hidden in gconf?
<om26er> is ubuntu moblin remix gonna be an every 6month release?
<dto> hey. how safe is updating today?
<Tallken> personally i don't know, i'm waiting until the sticky on ubuntuforums disappears to upgrade
<dto> look like nothing kernel or boot related. except a grub update. but i'm not expecting problems there
<Machtin> well.. why not wait for alpha 6?
<dto> everything looks good. ubuntu one appears not to work still.
<blueyed> bug 432052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432052 in cryptsetup "Encrypted root not found (requires luksOpen / vgchange -a y in busybox)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432052
<polz> is anyone else having problems with their computer hanging upon boot since a recent karmic dist-upgrade?
<blueyed> most of us, at least me, yes.
<blueyed> polz: you might be lucky and "only" need to upgrade (if you've done so yesterday). I guess you're seeing a black screen only?
<blueyed> polz: with X/gdm failing to start?
<polz> so far, at least in my case, mountall seems to hang when it tries to mount a partition on lvm on software raid
<blueyed> that should be fixed by now. using cryptsetup, too?
<polz> blueyed: it locks up much, much earlier.
<blueyed> when did you update?
<polz> cryptsetup?
<polz> I didn't know I was supposed to use that
<blueyed> (encrypted disks), so no.
<blueyed> you do not have to.
<blueyed> makes things much worse in those breakups.
<polz> is the mountall maintainer anywhere near here?
<blueyed> it's not mountall or cryptsetup after all. the boot process has been "overhauled". You're asking for upstart maintainer prolly.
<polz> well, in my case, mountall hangs if I try to get it to dump a log
<polz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/430684 < by adding /bin/bash to /etc/init/mountall.conf
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430684 in mountall "stuck on standard fstab" [Medium,Incomplete]
<polz> and I can get my machine to boot if I comment out the lvm partition in fstab
<polz> btw, why would anyone use C instead of sh for something like this?
<duncan> *ponders how Kubuntu will turn out now that it has dedicated developers*
<pradeep> is alpha version of karmic safe to use?
<polz> pradeep: not at the moment, at least not for me,
<TeLe> ive been using since alpha1
<TeLe> things break but then you fix them
<TeLe> if you are scared of that then use 9.04
<pradeep> polz : can't wait here to use:-) so asked is it safe
<Tallken> duncan: dedicated devs?
<polz> TeLe: unless they break so badly that you can't even get your computer to boot to anything more than /bin/bash
<TeLe> polz that has happened to me frequently :)
<TeLe> but i always manage to fix it
<Tallken> TeLe: got the libc6 break in 8.04 alpha 6, seriously uncool
<polz> I mean seriously, who came up with the idea of _compiled_ replacements for basic init scripts? How do you fix mountall if it breaks??!?
<duncan> Tallken, to my understanding Kubuntu recently got 3 developers dedicated to it
<TeLe> polz, reinstall lol
<Tallken> duncan: cool :D
<polz> TeLe: yeah, great idea.
<duncan> anyone know where to find a changelog for the beta of gnome 2.28?  all I can seem to find on the gnome live page is "Brasero default cd burner"
<connex> Hi, i ran apt-get update and upgrade and it broke my system, twice(i reinstalled and updated again), no network or X.
<DopeGhoti> wait, what's this? "Ubuntu Software Store"?
<TeLe> going to replace add/remove
<NoelJB> duncan, is that good?  Kubuntu seems to be the red-headed step child, with all the work going into the Gnome variation of Ubuntu.
<duncan> and update, and synaptic
<Tallken> connex: known issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267183
<duncan> NoelJB, that's the point of the new developers, to add some polish to kubuntu
<duncan> NoelJB, or so I would imagine
<Michalxo> people on gnome, can you try alt+f2 -> nautilus and confirm, that there is brasero icon? :)
<connex> Wow, looks serious.
<cdE|Woozy> confirmed
<Michalxo> cdE|Woozy, thanks... should I fill it as a bug or let it be?
<DopeGhoti> cdE|Woozy: confirmed ehre to, on just-updated installation
<cdE|Woozy> you should probably file a bug
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/do/+bug/359216
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359216 in do "docky shows brasero icon for nautilus instance" [Medium,Fix released]
<IdleOne> Michalxo: confirmed on 9.04 also
 * Mike1 wants stable Karmic! :-(
<duncan> >.> just notice gnome power manager crapped out on me
<Michalxo> docky = alt+f2??
<cdE|Woozy> no, docky is part of gnome-do
<duncan> Mike1, october 29 :)
<duncan> I heard the gnome-do developer joined conanical?
<Mike1> duncan: i doubt it will work until then
<duncan> Mike1, once beta hits it's usually stable
<duncan> Mike1, Alpha is forcing through changes while beta is killing off the bugs
<duncan> Mike1, not quite that black and white, but to an extent
<jhasf> any word on alpha 6 yet?
<Michalxo> launchpad down?
<cdE|Woozy> hm, gnome-panel is using /usr/share/applications/brasero-nautilus.desktop when you type nautilus
<cdE|Woozy> yikes
<cdE|Woozy> I think I know why
<cdE|Woozy> a quick look to panel-run-dialog.c indicates it iterates all desktop files (probably in alphabetical order) and does fuzzy_command_match() on what you typed in the run dialog and what the desktop file provides as Exec=
<leon> any news on alpha 6?
<cdE|Woozy> brasero-nautilus.desktop comes before nautilus.desktop and contains "Exec=nautilus --no-default-window --no-desktop burn:///"
<Michalxo> so it's a bug
<cdE|Woozy> that's the first match that fits, so it uses the icon that's specified there, which is the one for brasero
<cdE|Woozy> yep
<Michalxo> I am trying to fill :)
<Michalxo> but LP seems to be down :-/
 * cdE|Woozy tests
<cdE|Woozy> working here :)
<cdE|Woozy> I'll file it
<Michalxo> damn
<Michalxo> ok
<duncan> hmm 6 days until gnome 2.28 is due
<Michalxo> cdE|Woozy, really works for you? :)
<Michalxo> duncan, be patient :) see how far gnu/linux come in past 3 years :)
<zniavre> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<duncan> Michalxo, oh I know, and I am, just observing was looking at the release schedule :)
<duncan> I'm just waiting to see a change log for 2.28 to see if some of my gripes with evolution are fixed
<DopeGhoti> !gnome-shell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-shell
<duncan> gnome-shell is scaring me >.>
<DopeGhoti> Weren't they planning on using gnome-shell in Karmic?
<duncan> it's still alpha, I don't think so
<duncan> it's not due to release until 3.0 with zietergeist
<duncan> though i'm not holding my breath for it, from what i've seen of gnome shell in videos it looks like a whole lot of uselessness
<vigo> Neato
<duncan> I hope you get a choice between shell and panel once it comes out
<cdE|Woozy> Michalxo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/432074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432074 in gnome-panel "Run Dialog uses icon for CD/DVD Creator when you type "nautilus"" [Undecided,New]
<Michalxo> what is gnome-shell?
<duncan> Michalxo, i'll get some links for you, one moment
<Michalxo> cdE|Woozy, thx
<acicula> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<duncan> it's supposed to replace gnome-panel in gnome 3.0 http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcpndKUx4pc
<raindog> I'm having trouble with fonts rendering horribly in Karmic Kubuntu.  For some reason I can't reset them to default.  Am I missing something?
<natewiebe13> Still some lingering issues, be wary <--- meaning alpha 6 wont be released yet?
<natewiebe13> status on alpha 6 anyone?
<natewiebe13> cjwatson: ^ ??
<Pici> isos are being tested, some issues.  It'll be done when its done.
<Michalxo> duncan, personally I'd have a BIG probelm to improve gnome as it is now :)
<natewiebe13> Pici: hows todays daily build?
<duncan> Michalxo, aye, to me as far as interface goes gnome is fine I just want some usability and feature addons for programs, no need to redesign the shell
<duncan> Michalxo, like a slightly more customizable power manager :)
<vigo> About Ubuntu says that this is 9.10 , all seems to function, but I am a simpleton.
<cdE|Woozy> yay, new xsplash artwork
<duncan> lovely every time I try to fullscreen youtube firefox crashes
<TeLe> use 3.7
<Pici> natewiebe13: some issues: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<natewiebe13> cdE|Woozy: i laughed when i saw it.. i customized my gdm, so it doesnt match at all.. it goes from brown, to green, to brown
<duncan> Tele 3.7 stable?
<TeLe> of course not
<TeLe> thats the fun of it :p
<duncan> :)
<cdE|Woozy> natewiebe13, color variation ftw ;)
<DWonderly> Is there a delay for Alpha 6 or, does it get released COB today?
<TeLe> theres still bugs being worked out
<DWonderly> with upstart?
<TeLe> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<gletob> Hey anyone know how to fix the whole not being able to boot thing.  I'm running in a live cd right now.
<BluesKaj> gletob, alpha 5 ?
<natewiebe13> gletob: can you get into the recovery window?
<gletob> I can't get into the recovery menu or get ethernet to start working.
<gletob> I've got the Live CD running on the same machine.
<gletob> Do you know how to get terminal access from the live cd?
<gletob> Y'all there BluesKaj and natewiebe13?
<BluesKaj> gletob, reinstall on the same partition using manual partitioning and choosing /  for the karmic partition
<natewiebe13> gletob: i did a dist-upgrade from recovery terminal, but from what i know, you can chroot into your directory
<BluesKaj> you shouldn't lose much data except for apps that you may have compiled from source
<gletob> natewiebe13: I rember chrooting, but now how to do so.
<natewiebe13> gletob: i havent actually done it before.. a few days ago, people kept posting a link with instructions
<gletob> I wonder if ubottu has insructions
<gletob> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<hexa> hi
<hexa> anybody here who could help me to debug bug #394500
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394500 in pulseaudio "[Karmic] processes holding /dev/dsp* or /dev/snd/pcm* cause "pulseaudio: card not found - Null Output / Dummy Output"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394500
<tobixen> Probably not related, but fwiw my mplayer freezes sometimes when playing music - especially when closing the lid or using the arrow keys
<tobixen> it wasn't an issue with jaunty
<hexa> i exeperienced that as well
<hexa> i killed pa then, waited till it restarted and it worked again
<hexa> for the next track/movie/whatsoever
<tobixen> I just did ^C on mplayer and restarted it
<hexa> on the next track the cpu usage of pa would spike
<td123> hmm, my alpha 5 installation just died after an upgrade and I just booted into it. perfect timing for alpha 6's release :)
<td123> whenever a6 will be release
<nemo> Shame that there is absolutely no way FF3.7 will be in karmic
<nemo> since the mozilla guys finally enabled 64 bit support for tracemonkey
<nemo> pretty sure they haven't enabled that in 3.6 though :-/
<td123> nemo: no thanks, after what happened with firefox on 9.04...
<hexa> that was indeed canoncials fault
<hexa> the whole shiretoko renaming crap
<td123> I don't think we should be using beta software in a release
<nemo> yeah, I guess.
<nemo> still. means that either the 64 bit guys put up with javascript that is like 5x slower
<nemo> or else use 32 bit builds
<hexa> shiretoko in 9.04 was a bad idea, i agree
<td123> nemo: so what if it's 5x slower, it probably sums up to like a 100 ms difference. :P
<nemo> td123: makes quite a bit more difference than that on actual web apps
<diwic> karmic does not start gdm anymore :(
<nemo> td123: also increased use of <canvas> pretty much requires something like TM to be useable
<diwic> the first sign is udev saying something about "symlink key"
<acicula> nemo: no backports for 3.7? and why does one want tracemonkey?
<td123> nemo: at least for me, speed is the last thing I look at in a browser.
<diwic> next, init cannot connect to dbus...
<diwic> any clues?
<td123> diwic: check if dbus is running
<nemo> td123: well. it is noticeable.  obviously most web apps still support IE
<nemo> so the only difference is smooth and instantaneous movements vs stuttery ones
<nemo> but things like google wave absolutely demand JIT for JS
<diwic> td123: it is not, so I'm starting it, then hal, then gdm (and then it starts), but the network is still broken
<diwic> td123: there is a dmesg that networkmanager is segfaulting in libdbus.
<nemo> http://www.bailopan.net/blog/?p=595
<nemo> blog discussing enabling of 64 bit tracemonkey
<td123> nemo: just compile it and run it yourself (no one's stopping you) :)
<nemo> http://m8y.org/tmp/peacekeeper.jpeg - the difference between FF3 and FF3.5 is almost utterly due to TM
<nemo> td123: I'm going to do that
<nemo> I was just wishing others could benefit too
<nemo> but obviously not goign to happen
<td123> nemo: sometimes the disadvantages outweigh the advantages
<Hellmark[S10e]> Anyone know what happened to the media device support in Amarok? 2.1.80 seems to be devoid of the ability to interface with media devices.
<td123> nemo: I think the last thing that canonical wants is to get 1000 autogenerated crash reports from firefox on the release date :P
<nemo> heh
<td123> Hellmark[S10e]: are they mounted?
<td123> I mean, is your device mounted :) misread that
<AnAnt> Hello, is Karl Daumeier here ?
<webbb82> any word on alpha 6
<acicula> it got lost
<webbb82> lol
<webbb82> kidnapped
<acicula> they was all uploading n shit, and then the drones attacked and blew the intertube bridges
<AnAnt> isonapped
<webbb82> oh great now how am i going to get home
<AnAnt> webbb82: do you usually go home via FTP ?
<acicula> he hasnt got a wireless version of the matrix yet
<ior3k> anyone know if it's safe to update now? #ubuntu-devel says karmic is happier but hung-over and I'm not sure exactly what that means...
<acicula> ior3k: does your system work?
<ior3k> mostly, but I get some udev errors on startup
<ior3k> and *no* usplash
<acicula> typos, harmless
<ior3k> I need my usplash
<acicula> http://ylatis.com/darkon/humor/flochart.html
<MaximLevitsky> what is that couchdb used for?
<acicula> evolution
<hexa> evolution uses couchdb
<MaximLevitsky> I once remove it, and evolution still did work fine
<MaximLevitsky> removed
<MaximLevitsky> this couchdb slows down bot
<MaximLevitsky> boot
<webbb82> how is the software store  sounds like a good idea if they get it rite
<natewiebe13> its better than add/remove
<natewiebe13> webbb82: ^
<diwic> ior3k: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/430654 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430654 in udev "udev 147 outputs warnings about default rules" [Low,Triaged]
<diwic> webbb82: I don't understand why they want to call it a "store" if everything is free inside.
<webbb82> ya  good point, maybe theyll sell ubuntu shirts and mugs too
<td123> they released a6?
<acicula> diwic: add payed software later i guess? or as an alternative for add/remove programs
<webbb82> and fluffy koalas
<AnAnt> webbb82: haha
<AnAnt> I think they might add paid software indeed
<diwic> acicula: probably
<MaximLevitsky> And it isn't a bad idea
<webbb82> yumm or koala steaks
<cjwatson> ior3k: usplash is intentionally turned off for the time being while we make sure the new boot system works right
<cjwatson> ior3k: it'll be turned back on for beta
<webbb82> with soy sauce
<diwic> webbb82: the question is, how will that affect your Karma? :-)
<ior3k> dwic, cjwatson, acicula: thanks for the info
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<BUGabundo> thanks to whoever subbed me to that Compiz bug
<ior3k> diwic, even (sorry about that)
 * BUGabundo send HUGS
<BUGabundo> another bug sreadahead eating CPU like crazy
<BUGabundo> anyone has a bug for that?
 * BUGabundo nudges cjwatson kindly
<cjwatson> I'm not a search engine :)
<webbb82> i can eat a koala i have great karma i filled out a few bug reports lol
<mac_v> lol cj
<cjwatson> there are only a few bugs filed on sreadahead, not many to look through
<diwic> NetworkManager[1459]: segfault at aaaaaaaa ip 00784832 sp bfd9d2a0 error 4 in libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0[778000+1e000] :-(
<jhasf> is alpha 6 being released today?
<jhasf> its 10 pm GMT
<natewiebe13> 5pm EST
<martinx_> 17pm -0300
<martinx_> :)
<NoelJB> DanaG, you've been paying attention to the theme issues.  Do you know if we're supposed to see anything new, yet?  I see that the new xsplash presentation is different, but I don't see anything new on the Gnome desktop.
<jhasf> someone send shuttleworth an sms ; hes fallen asleep ;)
<TeLe> http://kanyelicio.us/http://www.ubuntu.com/
<DanaG> hmm, I'm not sure what's going on.  the xsplash ppa had new artwork for a while, but then went back to the old artwork.
<NoelJB> jhasf, well, it IS late there, and he works hard :-)
<NoelJB> DanaG, I haven't been looking at that PPA, just the main for it.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, the latest PPA version isn't even installable.
<mac_v> jhasf: shuttlework is on vacation till 21st ;)
<DanaG> it has ubuntu-xsplash-artwork conflict with xsplash.
<mac_v> worth*
<natewiebe13> xsplash was updated today on the normal repos and it had new artwork
<mac_v> i hate it! , i dont like the new xsplash!
<NoelJB> natewiebe13, mac_v but do you see any new artwork for gdm after boot?
<natewiebe13> mac_v: totally agree
<natewiebe13> no gdm artwork yet
<mac_v> NoelJB: i dont think we'll see anything new :(
<mac_v> whats with the udev errors! ,anyone has any ideas?
<NoelJB> natewiebe13, mac_v thanks.  I just wanted to confirm that I'm not missing something
<natewiebe13> if only Mr.Doob could get in with the artwork team :(
<mac_v> natewiebe13 ;p
<martinx_> guys, the alpha6 have a more recent kernel or it is the same shipped with alpha5?!
<mrmcq2u> more recent
<cdm10> Hi -- where's Alpha 6? The link to the download page is broken :)
<acicula> cdm10: it's not released
<Haegin_> Hi, how do I get into recovery mode to reset my password in karmic? It doesn't give me the option on startup with grub2
<cdm10> well, someone jumped the gun with http://ubuntu.com/testing then. Oh well.
<acicula> i'm sure it's comming soon
 * mac_v searching for a way to hack xsplash
<cdm10> doesn't matter much, just thought I'd start my torrent up so it'll be there when I get home :)
<webbb82> what makes the "ext4" filesystem  better then ext3
<roffe> Are you guys happy with Empathy replacing Pidgin?
<skdhjskd> not one bit
<cjwatson> guys, relax about alpha 6
<skdhjskd> goodness what an awful messenger
<cjwatson> it's in preparation and will be released soon
<skdhjskd> i still install pidgin
<cjwatson> take it easy
<cdm10> cjwatson: who wasn't taking it easy?
<cjwatson> lots of people in scrollback :)
<cjwatson> (before you joined)
<NoelJB> roffe, <<shrug>> Both are available.  Pidgin has improved in most areas that people preferred about Empathy, but the real "win" with empathy is the programming framework.
<cjwatson> cdm10: updating /testing is part of the milestone release process
<webbb82> i can imagine people will be stopping in more and more with the same question
<skdhjskd> i couldnt even send a file in empathy :P
<cdm10> grr. Empathy is... sorta a good direction, but still highly irritating.
<NoelJB> roffe, so I'm ambivalent.  Doesn't matter to me what Canonical chooses for the default, since it is easy to install Pidgin.
<skdhjskd> let alone resize the chat window
<roffe> skdhjskd, yeah that's what I thought. Well now that's it's the default IM I assume it'll rapidly look nicer
<cdm10> skdhjskd: heh, I can't send files in Pidgin :) oh well.
<Haegin_> cjwatson: are there any issues with udev that you know about at the moment?
<cjwatson> cdm10: we don't bother syncing everything up to the second for milestones
<skdhjskd> cdm10, weirdly i can receive good, and usually the first file sends ok but after that i just email it ;)
<cjwatson> Haegin_: a couple of warning issues, but AFAIK most of the problems are actually elsewhere; but I'm not an expert
<cdm10> blehhh. I don't like Empathy... but it's kinda a necessary evil, I suppose. Including it will drive development.
<cdm10> Although, come on, make it as pretty as Pidgin please!
<skdhjskd> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-6/ has changed
<skdhjskd> ;)
<NoelJB> I look at vinagre, the default VNC client, which I actually *do* care about.  and it certainly improved.  Thing sucked compared to any other VNC client when they first bundled it.
<skdhjskd> any moment now
<cdm10> NoelJB: still kinda sucks, you know.
<mrmcq2u> I am resizing the chat window right now
<cdm10> mrmcq2u: show-off :P
<NoelJB> Yes, but today, I have no problem (generally) using it as the default VNC client.
<NoelJB> cdm10, what're your major gripes with vinagre now?
<skdhjskd> mrmcq2u, where you enter your text? not receive
<skdhjskd> didn't work for me
<cdm10> NoelJB: I mean... the biggest irritation for me is that it insists on hiding the client pointer when you go over the window, even if you have no control
<mrmcq2u> why the hell would you resize a text entry
<cdm10> NoelJB: actually, I take that back, I haven't tried it in Karmic
<cdm10> mrmcq2u: heh, everyone griped when Pidgin removed that :) I didn't particularly mind.
<Haegin_> cjwatson: ok, thanks. I'm having some issues on one pc that arn't showing up on either of the other two pcs that are running it. The system with the problem also has been having major problems with soft lockups occuring on the CPU but they seem to have cleared up now. Know anything about that?
<mrmcq2u> do you resize the text entry in firefox or complain that you cant?
<skdhjskd> because i type long sentences and i want to see ALL that i type
<skdhjskd> mrmcq2u, kiss my ass
<cdm10> skdhjskd: does it not auto-resize?
<cjwatson> Haegin_: iirc soft lockups are a kernel issue, but sorry, this isn't really my field
<NoelJB> cdm10, raise the issue with jonh.  For me, the biggest issue was always his atrocious keyboard handling, but that's mostly fixed.  Sufficient for my needs with emacs, et al.
<Haegin_> cjwatson: that's ok, thanks for the help. Who should I ask about it if I continue to have problems?
<cdE|Woozy> cdm10, it does, up to 8 lines
<cjwatson> Haegin_: either #ubuntu-kernel or file a bug (they'd probably prefer the latter), I guess
<skdhjskd> cdm10, let me install empathy to refresh my memory, but i dont like the client
<cdm10> cdE|Woozy: seems like plenty.
<skdhjskd> took me a while to adjust to pidgin
<cdm10> NoelJB: I think the idea behind it was to take, for example, vncviewer, and replace it with something that follows Gnome guidelines and stuff.
<cdm10> NoelJB: Unfortunately, the actual VNC goodness suffered, although the UI certainly was pretty :)
<mrmcq2u> I think the lack of a resizing text entry is a feature, its chat not a blog.
<skdhjskd> mrmcq2u, isn't that what caused  developers to fork when pidgin was having the same issue?
<mrmcq2u> :)
<mrmcq2u> yup
<TeLe> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha6
<cdm10> pidgin developers are... interesting.
<skdhjskd> its the little things i guess
<mrmcq2u> that was the worlds most pointless fork
<NoelJB> cdm10, don't forget the AVAHI integration, which I take advantage of often.
<mrmcq2u> or so the blogger sphere pointed out
<skdhjskd> none must have g/fs cause they wont add cam support ;)
<cdm10> NoelJB: oh, that's catually great
<cdm10> skdhjskd: thought they just did
<cdm10> I mean, they make a pretty great product... but... have you ever tried talking to them?
<skdhjskd> for what gtalk?
<cdm10> 2.6.1 adds XMPP Voice and Video but not on Windows-
<skdhjskd> or jabber clients i guess
<mrmcq2u> @ skdhjsd - lol
<skdhjskd> most are waiting for yahoo or msn cam support
<mrmcq2u> yeah but empathy supports xmpp google talk and msn voice/video now
<skdhjskd> if m$ buy yahoo im deleting my yahoo id
<mrmcq2u> and file transfers have also been fixed
<cdm10> do file transfers work across XMPP pidgin-to-pidgin yet?
<skdhjskd> mrmcq2u, are you sure it supports msn voice/video
<cdm10> I can do pidgin-to-empathy, but not pidgin-to-pidgin :)
<mrmcq2u> m$ cant buy yahoo, neither can google or the eu would be down on them like a tonne of bricks about antitrust
<skdhjskd> 2.6.2?
<skdhjskd> oh empathy
<mrmcq2u> skdhjskd - yes
<skdhjskd> they must have made some big changes since i used it in alpha5
<mrmcq2u> its recent
<skdhjskd> holy moly
<skdhjskd> im gonna check it out again
<NoelJB> Now if only they would support Skype voice/video :-)
<skdhjskd> let me grab the torrent for alpha 6
<cdm10> NoelJB: that'll be the day...
<mrmcq2u> Its in the git repo
<BUGabundo> cdm10: just get a daily and rsync
<skdhjskd> well skype released an update to linux the other day
<skdhjskd> not bad :)
<BUGabundo> that's what I always do
<BUGabundo> !daily > cdm10
<ubottu> cdm10, please see my private message
<mrmcq2u> there has been a request to exempt the new msn voice/video from feature freeze
<NoelJB> skdhjskd, the other day?  I don't see anything newer than late August (https://developer.skype.com/LinuxSkype/)
<cdm10> There's a plugin for Pidgin to remote-control Skype, but it doesn't ACTUALLY support the skype protocol
<skdhjskd> 2.1 is new to me :)
<NoelJB> skdhjskd, ah, I've been running it since the day it was released.
<mrmcq2u> cdm10 there is also a plugin for telepathy/empathy to remote control skype
<skdhjskd> NoelJB, how long has it been out
<NoelJB> since late August.
<skdhjskd> it doesnt provide an auto-update feature
<roffe> There are alpha 6 iso's on ubuntu's webpage, but I thought it wasn't released yet
<NoelJB> skdhjskd, did you get it from Skype or medibuntu?
<skdhjskd> roffe, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-6/ is empty
<skdhjskd> NoelJB, www.skype.com
<roffe> skdhjskd, ah, that explains it
<mrmcq2u> I have a funny feeling telepathy supports skype in some private branch somewhere, take a look at the n900 to see where I am getting the idea.. It uses telepathy for its contact manager and skype is one of the available protocols
<skdhjskd> roffe, interesting enough that you can still go to skype mode in the linux version but they disabled it in the latest winblows one
<skdhjskd> doh that was for NoelJB
<cdm10> skdhjskd: er, skype mode?
<skdhjskd> skype me
<skdhjskd> status etc..
<cdm10> ah.
<cdm10> ...well that's a bit scary, my webcam light flashed when I went to the skype.com website.
<skdhjskd> iso are up on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-6/
<skdhjskd> waiting for a torrent though..
<NoelJB> cdm10, I've seen the webcam flash as an visual indicator of an audio event.
<cdm10> NoelJB: never had that happen for me... does Skype have a flash-based video chat on their website or something?
<The_ZaRo> skdhjskd> no it's not
<The_ZaRo> webpage is there, the files are not :)
<skdhjskd> The_ZaRo, no its not what
<skdhjskd> they are for me
<skdhjskd> refresh
<The_ZaRo> comming as we speak :)
<The_ZaRo> I love live updates
<cdm10> bye guys.
<skdhjskd> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-6/karmic-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<skdhjskd> go-go gadget torrent catcher
<The_ZaRo> have fun :)
<martinx_> AWESOME!!!
<martinx_> :-D
<natewiebe13> woot.. alpha six!
<Michalxo> alpha 6 \o/
<Michalxo> Ubuntu Karmic Alpha 6 includes the Ubuntu Software Store
<Michalxo> where is this?!
<Michalxo> I can't find it on my machine :-/
<natewiebe13> under system
<natewiebe13> from the menu
<Michalxo> well.. system -> preference / administration / help gnome/ubuntu / about ubuntu
<Michalxo> I am using taht 1 icon menu
<cbr> is it known that new upstart switchover breaks KMS?
<cbr> or is it unrelated?
<Michalxo> anyway it's not there :-/
<webbb82> its really silly how happy this download makes me  nerd gasm
<natewiebe13> Michalxo: under system i have : preferences / administration / ubuntu software store /  help and support / about gnome / about ubuntu
<Michalxo> wow
<Michalxo> do i have to reboot machine? :-/
<Spirits-Sight> I unable download the desktop / livecd that on todays announment? any other with this issue (USA)
<Michalxo> hm.. gonna try X restart
<xmnt> i'm wanting to install karmic ... should I go ahead and install alpha5 or wait till alpha6 is released?
<webbb82> its released now
<webbb82> xmnt,  its downloading rite now
<xmnt> the links were dead just a few hours ago ... they change it since then
<webbb82> try again
<webbb82> :) yey
<webbb82> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-6/karmic-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<xmnt> nice
<natewiebe13> Michalxo: see if software-store is installed in synaptic
<Michalxo> wow.. I don't see it
<natewiebe13> webbb82: im getting it from the ubuntu server : 29%
<natewiebe13> Michalxo ^
<Michalxo> aptituding :)
<Michalxo> well.. my alpha is becoming more and more different from "default" alpha :D
<Michalxo> still old gdm theme :-/
<natewiebe13> yup
<Michalxo> I see it!
<natewiebe13> so it was a missing "software-store" package?
<Michalxo> yes
<natewiebe13> there you are
<Michalxo> btw, is it "store" or free? :)
<Michalxo> thanks
<natewiebe13> free
<Michalxo> oh, pfew :)
<natewiebe13> its a replacement for add/remove
<Michalxo> aha
<natewiebe13> i like it much, much better
<Michalxo> looks nice, but I'd still use cli apt :D
<natewiebe13> same
<Michalxo> what about packagekit?
<Michalxo> do they plan to add it to ubuntu?
<Michalxo> or into LL?
<natewiebe13> i dont know about that one
<webbb82> i could be mistaken but wasnt karmic a i686
 * Crashbit se larga a tomar unas garimbas!
<roffe> It's released! nice
<Michalxo> what was the reason to "change" add/remove sw by store?
<td123> webbb82: it says i386 on the iso, plus, debian is i386
<roffe> Is it worth trying 64-bit?
<webbb82> ya i realised that    too much smoke
<Michalxo> roffe, i am on 64bit :)
<BUGabundo> I'm on 64bits
<BUGabundo> have been for several years
<hexa> Michalxo add/remove kind of sucks :)
<roffe> Michalxo, And you haven't encountered any greater problems than you would in 32-bit?
<hexa> Michalxo i mean it is not like you could find anything if you hadn't got a clue what the programs are called for example
<GobiTheGoblin> Does this mean it is released? http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha6
<Michalxo> roffe, many problem in whole karmic, not just 64bit I think :)
<hexa> GobiTheGoblin yes
<Michalxo> GobiTheGoblin, yes
<webbb82> people stop downloading alpha 6 my download is slowinig down
<Michalxo> hexa, ah, true :)
<GobiTheGoblin> w00t =)
<Michalxo> why not use torrents?
<hexa> uhm
<xmnt> no seeders
<GobiTheGoblin> i'll wait after first reports have came in
<hexa> why not use dist-upgrade :P
<webbb82> i dunno never really used torrents
<hexa> i am currently using alpha6
<hexa> have been since alpha1
<webbb82> is there a advantage to torrents
<hexa> and it works somehow
<hexa> pulseaudio is broken atm though
<xmnt> i would rather use a torrent ... get like 1.5M/s down when i do ... right now i'm downloading it and getting ~400M/s
<GobiTheGoblin> hexa: how it is working? what platform?
<webbb82> me tooo im going to log off irc maybe itll speed ujp
<xmnt> irc should matter ... not much bandwidth being consumed there
<roffe> Michalxo, Ok, I guess I'll make another partition to try it out.
<xmnt> corr.. irc shouldn't matter
<hexa> x86_64
<GobiTheGoblin> hexa: nvidia?
<hexa> 8800gt
<GobiTheGoblin> hexa: ty, ill have to try it too =)
<hexa> uhm
<hexa> you shouldnt, really
<GobiTheGoblin> I would love some technique that would integrate torrent with updates
<hexa> agreed
<GobiTheGoblin> hexa: how so?
<hexa> there are some annoying bugs
<td123> google torrent to see advantages
<hexa> sound not working
<xmnt> w/ updates ... don't see the point, maybe it would go a little faster, but torrent takes a bit to get ramped up
<hexa> pulseaudio spikes cpu
<hexa> nautilus freezes
<hexa> yeah well
<GobiTheGoblin> hexa: are they still crushing last minute bugs?
<hexa> uhm
<hexa> this is alpha6
<hexa> not rc-ish at all
<BUGabundo> hexa: still an alpha
<BUGabundo> an remember, after Feature Freeze this is *always* like that
<GobiTheGoblin> hexa: I do know that =) I meant like that nvidia bug like bugs?
<hexa> havent seen any nvidia related bugs
<GobiTheGoblin> hexa: Like, is it working better than alpha 5
<hexa> not really
<hexa> I mean in every alpha stages different things are fixed and other get broke
<hexa> it is not like you could say it works better
<hexa> as with alpha6 sound disappeared for a lot of people
<hexa> see bug #394500 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394500 in pulseaudio "[Karmic] processes holding /dev/dsp* or /dev/snd/pcm* cause "pulseaudio: card not found - Null Output / Dummy Output"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394500
<hexa> it is minor, but still annoying :P
<saji> hi... Why is karmic changing to Empathy?
<BUGabundo> saji: already did MANY months ago
<saji> My questions is why?
<crimsun> hexa: it's also minor because there's a known reason for _other_ processes breaking the functionality of PA
<hexa> saji because it integrates more nicely into the GNOME desktop
<xmnt> saji, why does it matter ... don't like it install pidgin
<GobiTheGoblin> well I go for it anyway, if it wont work, ill have another tour of learning waiting for me
<hexa> crimsun: I do understand that completely, though this is a point I would not recommend people to upgrade to alpha6 to try out things
<saji> Well . i'm asking this because i heard that you're doing it due to Video and voice support.
<hexa> many people will stick to pidgin
<hexa> pidgin is still a great instant messanger
<hexa> which supports otr, which empathy doesnt btw :)
<saji> And Empathy, doesn't show new chat lines as popup, near the status bar. Then how come you say it integrates better in GNOMe.
<DopeGhoti> saji: video/voice/that in Empathy (and Empathy being a part of GNOME) is part of it, from what I understand; lack of inclusive development of pidgin is another.
<xmnt> saji, it will take a while before empathy has the support pidgin does now, but they're aiming for a better long term solution that pidgin can provide
<hexa> saji check the roadmap dude :)
<DopeGhoti> one of the benefits of emapthy is the telepathy back-end
<crimsun> hexa: well, that would defeat the purpose of rolling an alpha...
<saji> But Pidgin, new version supports  video and sound. I'm using it now..:)
<hexa> crimsun it is not like most people would do bug reports anyway
<hexa> so why bother
<saji> And Pidgin, supports lot more protocols, isn't it?
<hexa> they're just checking out what is actually new
<hexa> saji there is nothing better for empathy than a lot of beta tester :P
<crimsun> hexa: not to belabour the point, but there are quite a few new filed bug reports
<NoelJB> saji, the main reason is, AIUI, beause empathy also provides a programming framework.
<hexa> crimsun I just believe that people who are asking how things work out are not quite aware of their decision to upgrade
<saji> AIUI, means Artificial Intelligence?
<NoelJB> As I Understand It
<saji> Empathy, doesn't show new chat lines as popup, near the status bar. Then how come you say it integrates better in GNOMe?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 6 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha6
<hexa> saji it is a work in progress, it is still quite young
<xmnt> haha, an AI chat client ... sweet ... will it work for me?
<xmnt> will it be my friend?
<hexa> saji there have been hell of a lot of discussions as to why the change to empathy was made
<saji> NoelJB, can you tell AIUI What's it actually. In an understandable way..
<hexa> e.g. google "why choose empathy over pidgin"
<Michalxo> saji, just sudo apt-get install pidgin :)
<hexa> agreed
<Michalxo> I am using gajim and I am fine :P
<saji> Well i'm not talking for myself only..:) Michlxo
<saji>  Well i'm not talking for myself only..:) Michlaxo
<Michalxo> saji, that does not apply only to you :D
<hexa> as I said, I'll stick to pidgin a little while longer, as I don't see the benefits in empathy atm, it feels more like some public beta.
<NoelJB> saji, I did!  AIUI == As I Understand It
<Michalxo> default empathy != losing availability of using something else (piding)
<saji> What's this As I understand it?
<Michalxo> personal opinion
<hexa> saji it is an abbreviation?
<saji> hexa.. I understood that its an abbreviation.. :P
<saji> So you guys are gonna axe the well working Pidgin for a public Beta of Empathy.... That's pretty good..:)
<Michalxo> saji, I don't like empathy too...
<Michalxo> but it can be really powerful in future :) read discussion on google, ayatana etc.. ;)
<hexa> ayatana is not related to empathy imo
<DopeGhoti> As soon as ANY chat program in Linux supports google video chat, I will convert :p
<saji> Well, why can't it be integrated after it becomes powerful...:)
<hexa> aytana covers notify-osd and message-indicator
<hexa> DopeGhoti empathy already supports xmpp and msn videochat
<hexa> they are progressing rather rapidly
<saji> !aiui
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aiui
<hexa> 2009-09-17 22:18:21 (5,05 MB/s) - `karmic-desktop-i386.iso' saved [727306240/727306240]
<NoelJB> OK, this is whacky ... why are the DVD images available with jigdo but NOT bittorrent?  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/dvd/current
<DopeGhoti> hexa: Yes, but my contacta are on Google Talk, so MSN chat isn't interesting to me.
<hexa> DopeGhoti but XMPP is
<Michalxo> saji, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=AIUI :)
<hexa> as Google Talk is based on the XMPP Protocol
<hexa> also known as Jabber
<DopeGhoti> hexa: yes, but, as I said, I'd like to use Google *Video* Chat in Linux.
<DopeGhoti> I know that text works fine
<saji> Michalxo, thanks for that..
<DopeGhoti> I've been using it for ages :)
<hexa> DopeGhoti did you try empathy for that matter?
<DopeGhoti> I did, in fact.
<saji> Dopeghothi, now Pidgin supports that...
<QPrime> Alpha6 is out... lets see what breakage has been carried forward ;)
<Michalxo> btw, why do you all need video chat? :)
<saji> in Google....
<DopeGhoti> saji: Pidgin supports video? Please, enlighten me.
<hexa> Michalxo it is this kind of must-have-feature for the younger generation :)
<hexa> they won't change unless they are able to do this rather easily
<Michalxo> hexa, I am young too! :D
<hexa> oh boy
<NoelJB> Michalxo, questions like that are why traditional phone companies are less and less relevant in the modern world.
<Michalxo> hey! I want taht video chat too! gimme extra lollipop too :P
<hexa> don't tell me you don't know about all that jailbait videos out there?
<saji> Yep... Dopeghothi. the new version supports video..
<Michalxo> NoelJB, well.. agree... socializing is "in big step" nowadays..
<DopeGhoti> saji: does it interoperate with Google Video Chat?
<DopeGhoti> (sorry if I'm getting offtopic)
<hexa> DopeGhoti: http://lifehacker.com/5340632/pidgin-26-adds-google-talk-video-and-voice-support
<saji> Dopegoti, it does..
<hexa> answered :P
<hexa> though it could do much nicer
<hexa> see http://www.foresightlinux.se/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Sk%C3%A4rmbild-Ronja-Forsman.png
<hexa> this is what the dialoge currently looks like
<hexa> it should however go to something skype 4.0 like
<saji> Dopeghoti, from Pidgin's homepage- "2.6.1 adds XMPP Voice and Video support (but not on Windows yet) "
<hexa> http://news.cnet.com/i/bto/20080617/Skype4beta_videochat_540x404.bmp
<hexa> integrate the own image into the larger foreign persons image
<hexa> if that'd happen this stuff could be really amazing
<roffe> what the hell, upgrading from 9.04 to alpha 6 takes 50 minutes :/
 * NoelJB is amused that for some downloads ubuntu only offers direct & jigdo, but there is no default jigdo support in ubuntu.
<hexa> NoelJB I wonder why they offer dvds at all
<hexa> for alpha releases
<hexa> everything works quite nicely off the cdrom
<NoelJB> hexa, well *I* like 'em, but I can't comment on canonical's reasons.
<hexa> NoelJB i personally dislike cd/dvd as apt sources, cause they are rather slow and never up2date
<BUGabundo> hexa: some one has to test DVDs too
<saji> Guys, Bye... But Empathy addition may turn out to be a bad idea... All the best... for you Empathy Beta testing.. :P
<hexa> saji it won't :P
<DopeGhoti> hexa: saji Thanks for the links :)
<Trewas> jigdo does not require any effort or space from mirrors, so it's "free" to offer it
<hexa> my pleasure :)
<saji> Dopeghoti, You're welcome... So what;s your say now.. Pidgin/Empathy?
<saji> hexa, what won't?
<hexa> turn out to be a bad idea of course
<DopeGhoti> I still like the idea of the telepathy library, with the user's choice of interchangable front-end that empathy offers.  But for my needs, if I can get libjingle video working, I'll stick with Pidgin for the time being
<hexa> i personally am missing otr support within empathy, as i mentioned earlier
<saji> DopeGhoti, just install version 2.6.1 Pidgin. Your google video/voice chat'll work..
<BrairRabbi> anyone know why Karmic Koala live cd daily build, hangs in an endless loop, just as the boot music starts to play, x86 and AMD64 affected.
<hexa> it is not like they can expect people to change without support for privacy
<hexa> BrairRabbi boot music? :D
<crimsun> otr is hardly the only "support for privacy"
<saji> hey.... What's otr?
<hexa> it is however one of the most common, in fact which does empathy support? to my knowledge none atm
<BUGabundo> crimsun: and still everytime anyone critises empathy vs pidign they mention it :)
<hexa> off the record messaging, encrypted chats
<BrairRabbi> live cd is stuck in endless loop during boot at the point music starts to play
<hexa> privacy matters more and more to people nowadays
<saji> hexa....ok...
<BUGabundo> BrairRabbi: did you check the MD5 of the iso, and of the burned media?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: right, because we've never used openssl, openvpn, openssh, ... :)
<BUGabundo> :)
<xmnt> hexa, I would say that only applies to a small percentage of people
<hexa> crimsun: some of us did and do, but how do you explain non-nerds to use openssl or gpg :)
<hexa> xmnt compared to like 10 years earlier the percentage has grown immensly
<xmnt> agreed, but it's still small
<hexa> agreed, but it is still worth mentioning and it is still very important to many people
<BrairRabbi> MD5 checked on both x86 and AMD64 builds it started doing this in the daily buildsw in last releases anyone else got this BUG
<hexa> there were some pidgin user surveys, give ma sec
<saji> hexa, shoot it... :D
<hexa> http://pidgin.im/survey/results/survey0summary.html
<hexa> "Encrypted IM support is... "
<xmnt> agreed, me included ... but a majority don't consider it a priority, however it should be something that happens w/out the user having to intervene
<hexa> hey, agreed again
<xmnt> agreed
<hexa> I do like mumble for example
<xmnt> so i guess we're in agreement?
<hexa> we sure are
<hexa> mumble uses tls automatically, no way to turn it off :)
<saji> hexa, what's mumble?
<BrairRabbi> anyone know why Karmic Koala live cd daily build, hangs in an endless loop,, x86 and AMD64 affected.
<hexa> saji open source teamspeak :P
<hexa> BrairRabbi you are repeating yourself
<hexa> BrairRabbi have you verified the cds md5 hash?
<hexa> xmnt the issue with encryption is that networks like icq or msn would never implement such a feature
<saji> haxa, i didn't get that. :)
<hexa> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<saji> hexa, thanks...
<hexa> your welcome
<TerminX> I have a question about upstart... I haven't rebooted my karmic install in 186 days but I do daily upgrades (it's a daily usage desktop/workstation), obviously now it wants to replace sysvinit with itself but I just want to make sure I'm not going to have any problems since I don't plan on rebooting any time soon :p
<BUGabundo> BrairRabbi: did you check the MD5 of the iso, and of the burned media?
<BUGabundo> hexa: doesn't seem like he wants to reply. just ask :(
<hexa> TerminX well replacing system components in a bleeding-edge-version always brings inconsistencys with it, I wonder how your system did hold up that long anyway
<xmnt> hexa, your right, it increases app overhead and is too controversial in certain areas of the world
<hexa> BUGabundo yep
<BrairRabbi> Does anyone else have this BUG using the test Builds I cant get into the OS one Machine is Toshiba laptop the other is a ASUS M2N32 DELUX MB
<hexa> xmnt nah, it is all for economic reasons
<xmnt> hexa, how so?
<hexa> xmnt they practically "own" what you type via their network, they evaluate, they make profit out of what you type
<TerminX> hexa: ancient hardware with very mature drivers, a decent UPS and air conditioning :p
<BrairRabbi> MD% is perfect
<hexa> they wouldn't be able to do so if their traffic was encrypted
<hexa> TerminX well if it is a desktop system there should  have been issues already :P
<BrairRabbi> MD5 is correct
<TerminX> this installation itself is actually from 2002
<TerminX> it was a debian install done from a knoppix livecd
<xcdfgkjhgcv> My Karmic PCs are bootable again. :)
<TerminX> when ubuntu came into existence I upgraded it to that
<hexa> TerminX sweet
<hexa> TerminX so why are you not rebooting?
<neonflx> karmic is not mounting my cd/dvd drive automatically, it is listed on fstab and i can manually mounted by using the mount command, why is it not mounting when i insert a cd/dvd in the drive? thx
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Samba and RDP aren't working for me ATM. :(
<TerminX> well, I haven't changed any hardware or anything
<hexa> neonflx: retry please
<hexa> TerminX yeah but for stability reasons?
<BUGabundo> BrairRabbi: try disabling ACPI
<TerminX> if my system runs fine with half a year uptime, how would rebooting make it more stable? :p
<TerminX> my luck some updated boot script would just screw me
<neonflx> hexa: retry? like eject/unmount the cd and insert the cd in the drive again?
<hexa> neonflx yeah
<saji> where can i ask what's ACPI and APIC?
<hexa> neonflx could've been a glitch
<BUGabundo> saji: GOOGEl
<TerminX> I do need to build a new kernel sometime soonish though, or at least I probably should
<hexa> saji acpi basically handles the power management
<hexa> yeah prolly :P
<saji> <BUGabundo>, thanks.... and its google....:)
<neonflx> no it happens every time, does not matter what media i use the only way i can mount my drive is manually, it is listed on fstab, let me check what dmesg says
<BrairRabbi> Ive tried BOOT: live ACPI=off  its something new in last ferw builds dont work
<hexa> neonflx well i believe hal was managing the automount feature
<GobiTheGoblin> well that update didn't start so well :P Crashed in middle of installation :P
<saji> hexa, why does some installation need to keep it off.. i.e, ACPI=OFF?
<TerminX> I knew some people way back when who had their uptime actually rollover
<BUGabundo> BrairRabbi: does the alternate cd boot/install?
<hexa> neonflx they migrated that particular feature to DeviceKit-disk, so it could be broken
<hexa> saji crappy acpi support
<hexa> saji on hardware side
<BUGabundo> saji: bad BIOS with poor power or HW support
<AirBender> or old
 * TerminX knows all about crappy ACPI support
<saji> oh..ok thanks hexa and BUGabundo..
<hexa> hehe
<TerminX> I have a VIA KT133a chipset board
<TerminX> it uses frickin SDRAM
<GobiTheGoblin> VIA KT133a, oh those memories :P
<xcdfgkjhgcv> TerminX: I'd rather apply kernel updates.
<neonflx> hexa: umm yep it seems to be, i can manually mount it so i can get by right now, i was testing on my spare laptop, i will wait before start using it in my main laptop
<BrairRabbi> never had the live cd get stuck like this before ,Im wondering  if its happened to anyone else that dowloaded the daily Builds
<hexa> who actually does use hardware that is more than 10 years old :)
<GobiTheGoblin> amd k6?
<hexa> BrairRabbi you are not listening to any advices BUGabundo gives you.
<TerminX> GobiTheGoblin: k7
<hexa> TerminX you know ksplice?
<hexa> http://www.ksplice.com/
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX, Speedy, isn't :D
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hexa: It's too buggy.
<TerminX> interesting
<BrairRabbi> I have only downloaded the live cd to test not to install
<TerminX> xcdfgkjhgcv: I keep important stuff (outward facing servers) appropriately updated
<TerminX> unfortunately with the more fast paced kernel development going on now a lot of breakage on older hardware like mine gets overlooked
<TerminX> so it's a gamble sometimes whether a newer kernel will even boot
<TerminX> let alone function correctly
<hexa> xcdfgkjhgcv good to know
<hexa> though i do reboot every week or so
<hexa> hah, must love my vserver
<hexa> seeded 12gb of the alpha6 torrents already
<webbb82> ok i installed alpha6 and my broadcom wifi doesnt work, in hardware driver nothing comes up please help
<hexa> I wonder when my host will contact me about that "free traffic" feature
<webbb82> it worked in alpha 5
<hexa> hehe
<hexa> doesnt't work is not an actual error message, is it?
<TerminX> GobiTheGoblin: it's not TOO bad for web browsing and IRC/IM/ssh crap, which is mostly what it gets used for... board is pin modded to run the CPU at a multiplier the chipset isn't even supposed to support, BIOS is modded with ROMSIP tables correctly identifying newer socket A processors than the board was meant for and the FSB is jacked up
<hexa> check if the proper module is loaded
<webbb82> ok the bcm4312 isnt found by the ubuntu desktop software
<hexa> webbb82 use the bash
<webbb82> hexa, ???
<hexa> terminal?
<webbb82> i have no idea how to install a wifi driver threw the terminal
<hexa> webbb82 lsmod | grep bcm
<webbb82> hexa, ok what now
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX: wow. You have pimped it up hard :D
<BrairRabbi> BUGabundo  I have only tested Daily LiveCD x86 and AMD64, they dont work on my machines, this is a new BUG   can someone try todays livecd amnd see if it works for them
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX: How about some lightweight distros? Like Xfc variants etc? Too heavy?
<webbb82> lsmod | grep bcm didnt do anything
<TerminX> eh?  I run GNOME with compiz fusion
<TerminX> it has a 6800 GT (I'll save the list of BIOS and hardware mods with this one :p) in it
<TerminX> gig and a half of ram
<TerminX> it's enough for most stuff
<TerminX> I'm not trying to watch streaming HD on youtube or play brand new games or anything
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX: oh. But web browsing is still bad?
<TerminX> nope
<TerminX> did I imply it was?
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX: Or did I get something wrong..
<TerminX> if I did, my bad :)
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX: My bad.. you said, it is not...
<TerminX> web browsing is fast as hell
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-18
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX: And  I understood it was... well it's late here. lets call it that
<GobiTheGoblin> :P
<webbb82> what should i do  befor hardware drivers was able to find my bcm4312 broadcom wifi card but now nothing
<TerminX> especially with all of those newer glyph caching and direct video memory pixmap placement features in the nvidia drivers
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX: That is quite impressive, with K7
<webbb82> it worked in alpha5 should i just install alpha5 and do a update
<TerminX> my friend actually wrote those driver features, and they improved web browsing here 100%
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX: Do you have to mod kernel in anyway?
<TerminX> nope
<TerminX> he's a NVIDIA driver developer
<TerminX> :p
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX: Oh those connections :D
<TerminX> that's what I meant by "my friend wrote those driver features"
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX: Nice to have friend like that expertise
<TerminX> check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9nVuf6OM2g
<TerminX> he wrote that renderer as well
<TerminX> he's a bad, bad man
<TerminX> hehe
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX: quite a wizard tough =)
<TerminX> and of course EDuke32 is actually my project
<GobiTheGoblin> 11 min left for ISO to dl..
<hexa> GobiTheGoblin :D
<hexa> <hexa> 2009-09-17 22:18:21 (5,05 MB/s) - `karmic-desktop-i386.iso' saved [727306240/727306240]
<hexa> like two and a half minutes
<GobiTheGoblin> hexa: Yep. with 350kb here :D
<hexa> vserver...
<TerminX> link to iso?
<TerminX> let me try it from mine
<GobiTheGoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269004
<hexa> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-6/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<GobiTheGoblin> multiple. take your pic
<GobiTheGoblin> pick
<GobiTheGoblin> with linux, you get always multiple options :D
<GobiTheGoblin> I sound like a advertiser :P
<GobiTheGoblin> well enough offtopic
<TerminX> it's going
<TerminX> I'll let you know when it's done
<TerminX> 2009-09-18 01:08:15 (9.39 MB/s) - `karmic-desktop-i386.iso' saved [727306240/727306240]
<TerminX> 74s
<TerminX> :p
<hexa> :)
<TerminX> where's your server?
<hexa> hm
<GobiTheGoblin> nice
<saji> Oh.. you people all have great speed.. Your net connection is good...
<GobiTheGoblin> still 6min
<TerminX> saji: I only get 6 Mbit/sec at home
<TerminX> well, that's the advertised speed... about 550-600 KB/s realistically
<hexa> TerminX germany, nuremburg
<TerminX> aha
<TerminX> ours is in france
<saji> I'm getting the download speed of max 120 Kb/sec   :)
<hexa> TerminX ovh? :P
<GobiTheGoblin> well, one of my friends has a 100mbit connection, only one I know in my town.
<saji> Me in India.
<hexa> at home i got 1,9 MB/s down, 120 kB/s up
<GobiTheGoblin> I "could" get it, if the appartment owner would agree to pay for connecting it
<GobiTheGoblin> I have to move, different appartment
<saji> hexa, that's great...
<webbb82> ok i restarted my computer and it found the wifi driver but i thin k i know what caused it not to work i got a gdm crash when it was lookin for drivers
<hexa> saji actually i don't like it
<hexa> I would like some more upload
<saji> hexa, why? slow for you?
<TerminX> I want more upload too
<saji> ph..ok... got that..
<hexa> well internet is mostly about sharing
<TerminX> I can upload at 80 kB/s
<hexa> i can download quite fast, but can't share fast at all
<saji> Maybe they have other plans for upload intensive customers like you...:)
<TerminX> there isn't shit I can do to get bandwidth like that around here though
<saji> I mean your ISP..
<TerminX> wish I was in an area with fiber service
<hexa> it is not really about filesharing
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX: Me too
<hexa> it is more like you send a large email, with like 10 megs
<hexa> and it takes you like 10 minutes to get done when your email provider tells you you may not upload that large files
<hexa> it has nothing to do with comfort
<GobiTheGoblin> hexa: Or try to upload 500megs of video,..
<saji> Here max download rate is in 120-130Kbps... You're so lucky...
<hexa> yeah or streaming
<GobiTheGoblin> hexa: with came from 30min of taping
<hexa> or pushing ubuntu torrents for that matter
<hexa> impossible to do
<GobiTheGoblin> hexa: from a cell phone
<GobiTheGoblin> ywa
<GobiTheGoblin> yea
<hexa> ^.^
<webbb82> i just got another weird crash it said ,, application "mission controll 5" crashed unexpecting
<webbb82> whats mission controll 5
<GobiTheGoblin> webbb82: Full install or update?
<saji> !mission controll 5
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<webbb82> i just did a full install
<GobiTheGoblin> gotta log out
<GobiTheGoblin> bb all for a while
<Michalxo> webbb82, telepathy
<Michalxo> if I am not mistaken
<webbb82> Michalxo, it was when i started emmpathy   , can anyone els get empathy to go off "hidden" no matter what i do i cant get it to change from status hidden
<Michalxo> webbb82, makes sense then :)
 * Michalxo is installing empathy for webbb82 
<Michalxo> off "hidden"?
<Michalxo> you mean go to tray?
<Michalxo> works fine for me if so
<webbb82> Michalxo, ya the icon in the tray stays on hidden
<Michalxo> went to hiddne too
<Michalxo> yep, works ok here
<Michalxo> empathy:  Installed: 2.27.92-1ubuntu2
<webbb82> it will only let me change the statud to offline,  in the tray that is
<Michalxo> works fine here
<Michalxo> gn!
<webbb82> hmm i wonder why im the only one when i right click on the icon in the tray and change my status to available it stays on hidden
<Pretto> is there a way to change karmic login screen?
<NoelJB> hexa, I use them to install VMs.  In any event, be back (much) later.
<GobiTheGoblin> hope that partition part of installation works =)
<IdleOne> so what are the results of update-manager at this point?
<AirBender> Pretto: I think this screen should change in the near future, as it looks pretty ugly compared to the new sexy xsplash screen
<GobiTheGoblin> works :D
<hexa> actually i do like the new gdm look
<hexa> it is much cleaner and much more usable than the old stuff
<Pretto> AirBender, I mean that theres no way to use a custom one since "login screen" util removed that feature
<GobiTheGoblin> I try this netbook remix =)
<TerminX> it looks like crap here since I uninstalled the human theme on account of never using it :D
<TerminX> (and couldn't find a way to change the gtk theme used for gdm)
<TerminX> is there a way to configure that yet?
<Pretto> xsplash rox
<GobiTheGoblin> button for back to default would be nice too :D
<hexa> there is none yet iirc
<Pretto> the /etc/gdm /custom.conf seems not to work too
<Pretto> by the way, my touchpad click doesnt work after the login scree, how to fix that?
<tuxy> how does one add an account in empathy
<AirBender> F4 I think...
<phoenixz> Im using kubuntu 9.10 last alpha, X is slurping some >90% of my CPU and even moving a window in a circel over the screen takes like 5 seconds to do... What is the problem (and possibly, fix) with this?
<phoenixz> I have yakuake, which is really cool to use as shell but with current X at continuous 90%, it takes like 15 seconds to come down..
<phoenixz> Is there some driver update I could try? or X setting maybe? Because all this seems eerie similar to 9.04 with its sluggish X thanks to Intel messing up their driver...
<hexa> phoenixz probably your graphics driver?
<hexa> they didnt mess it up
 * phoenixz would think that they could have fixed that after 6 months already
<hexa> you could read the release notes before flaming the channel for some alpha version
<phoenixz> hexa: no, they rebuild it, better, etc, but since it doesn't work yet, its a mess to me..
<phoenixz> hexa: Sorry, my bad, not wanting to flame here
<hexa> so why didnt u stick with a working version?
<hexa> nvm
<phoenixz> hexa: because 9.04 had the same problem...
<phoenixz> hexa: Actually, 9.04 had a helluvalot more problems then 9.10 alpha has right now, but the intel driver still causes lots of trouble
<phoenixz> nvm?
<hexa> nevermind
<phoenixz> hexa: Anyway, fix for that was installing 2.6.40 kernel (2.6.28 was the actual one) from PPA and make some modifications here and there.. Just wondering if there is something similar for 9.10
<hexa> 2.6.40? :)
<phoenixz> hexa: my bad, 2.6.30 :)
<hexa> as they stated it is rather a work in progress
<phoenixz> But as I understand it, there isn't anything yet then?
<tuxy> having nothing but issues in alpha 6
<hexa> thats why they call it an alpha version
<phoenixz> let me put it like this.. Will this be fixed for the final release? Because with 9.04 it wasn't... pulse also wasn't, etc. NOT flaming here, just saying that the 9.04 version was very problematic with intel and pulse and some other stuff
<phoenixz> Just would not want to see the same happening to 9.10
<tuxy> well they seem to be similar to alpha
<tuxy> phoenixz, pulse audio is a nightmare in my opinion
<tuxy> i still cant start firefox and skype at the same time
<tuxy> they clash
<phoenixz> tuxy: yeah, don't really use it myself, but I recall many people having trouble with it in 9.04
<GobiTheGoblin> n00b question: should grub be loaded on first partition?
<phoenixz> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<phoenixz> hexa: There it is!
<phoenixz> hexa: I had that line added back then :)
<hexa> hehe
<tuxy> whats that crap search tool they seem to include in ubuntu?
<hexa> well it is not canonical, nor ubuntus fault
<hexa> it is rather intels
<saji> yep.. The search tool is bad...
<tuxy> whats it called
<tuxy> im doing my post install removal of apps and i forget the name
<GobiTheGoblin> Have you guys used that ubuntu one? good/bad?
<tuxy> GobiTheGoblin, thx for reminding me to remove that too ;)
<GobiTheGoblin> tuxy: =D
<MaximLevitsky> Hi,
<hexa> i dislike ubuntu one
<MaximLevitsky> me too
<hexa> it may be a nice idea, but it has this loss of privacy issue
<saji> ubuntuone is 'ok' for me..
<GobiTheGoblin> hexa: Yea, I was wondering that too
<phoenixz> hexa: Never said its was canonicals fault.. I actually meant that as in Intel rewrote their driver to use UXA but just dumped the driver in the kernel while it was still not finished..
<phoenixz> saji: isn't that the... benji thing.. the dog.. ehh.... beagle!?
<hexa> yeah well that is what is happening most around here (linux)
<hexa> public beta testing
<hexa> tracker or beagle
<phoenixz> hexa: whats ubuntu one\/
<phoenixz> ?
<MaximLevitsky> Yestarday, I have opened this bugreport
<hexa> like dropbox
<MaximLevitsky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/431055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431055 in gvfs "gnome doesn't 'see' cdroms/dvds" [Low,Triaged]
<saji> phoenixz, ya its beagle....
<MaximLevitsky> Is here anybody that his cdrom works (maybe didn't do an recent update)
<tuxy> umm i know grub got updated but where do i update menu.lst
<saji> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<hexa> my cd drive is fine :P
<hexa> ubuntu just isnt
<MaximLevitsky> hexa: could you insert a disk, and tell me what you see in gnome-disk-utility?
<MaximLevitsky> (Palimpset)
<saji> phoenixz, ubuntuone is an online file histing service for ubuntu users...
<hexa> i have upgraded to the latest versions :)
<MaximLevitsky> hexa: is your cdrom external or internal?
<hexa> internal
<arand> Is tochpad tap-to-click currently on or off by default?
<tuxy> was off for me
<MaximLevitsky> arand: don't know, but if it will, it will loose many users that just 'had it'
<MaximLevitsky> hexa: could you tell me what g-d-u shows below CD/DVD driver?
<MaximLevitsky> drive
<arand> I know, upstream it default to off, in the source package there is a patch to rever that, but reading on the forums and one bug report seems to suggest that it is intended as off by def... I'm a bit confused at that...
<hexa> where do i get that from? :D
<hexa> nvm
<MaximLevitsky> hexa: there is a application called Disk utility in System->Administration
<MaximLevitsky> It is also called the gnome-volume-utility
<MaximLevitsky> or by its 'native' name palimpseset'
<MaximLevitsky> palimpsest
<arand> I guess I'll just have to boot a daily and find out...
<hexa> got it
<hexa> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/25014/screenshot_114_74763U.png
<saji> Ya.. Disk utility is one Application that Ubuntu always lacked..
<MaximLevitsky> hexa: could you put in another disk, maybe ubuntu install disk or so
<saji> Its a very good idea...
<hexa> puh
<hexa> i may search for one
<hexa> give me a sec
<hexa> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/25015/screenshot_115_Sh9iXg.png
<hexa> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/25016/screenshot_117_O1eG1X.png
<TerminX> hey, I use that theme
<TerminX> only with much smaller fonts :p
<MaximLevitsky> hexa: thank you very much!
<hexa> your welcome
<MaximLevitsky> hexa: mine shows 'unrecognized'
<MaximLevitsky> and DVD-ROM disk
<hexa> :>
<hexa> i wanted to watch a dvd now
<hexa> and it automounts
<hexa> but i have no sound :)
<Raydiation> hi guys
<Raydiation> alpha 6 working?
<Raydiation> im bored
<hexa> so go to sleep :P
<MaximLevitsky> hexa: try alsamixer in console
<Raydiation> maybe i try to upgrade^^
<hexa> MaximLevitsky what about it?
<hexa> the volumes are up
<hexa> it is just that pulseaudio won't detect the devices
<crimsun> hexa: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<crimsun> pastebin, please.
<TerminX> is pulseaudio worth installing yet
<hexa> crimsun empty
<MaximLevitsky> hexa: then if you want to watch the movie, just switch to alsa
<MaximLevitsky> temporarly
<crimsun> hexa: killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio -vvvv -D
<hexa> http://pastebin.com/d7656e101
<crimsun> guys/gals, i need debugging output to fix these PA issues. Simply saying things are broken DOESN'T help.
 * pmatulis is looking at man page for package 'software-store'
<hexa> http://pastebin.com/d5538c5a7 (LANG=C)
<hexa> pmatulis orly?
<hexa> it is boring as hell i suppose
<pmatulis> just a shell for something to come
<hexa> just like any other manpage
<hexa> we really need something new, manpages are getting old :)
<crimsun> hexa: i see you're also hitting the module-rtp* bugs; i just uploaded a fix for that to the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA
<hexa> crimsun give me a sec then
<[31d1]> manvideos
 * pmatulis needs to reboot after the latest round
<crimsun> hexa: in the meantime, killall pulseaudio; mv ~/.pulse ~/.pulse-old; pulseaudio -vvvv
<crimsun> hexa: if you don't already have pavucontrol installed, please install it and check the Configuration tab
<hexa> i have
<MaximLevitsky> this won't help
<MaximLevitsky> I: module-udev-detect.c: Found 0 cards.
<hexa> I assure you, i do have soundcards in this machine :P
<MaximLevitsky> hexa: and I do belive you :-)
<hexa> http://pastebin.com/d4bd23bd
<hexa> here we go
<hexa> with the ubuntu-audio-dev packages
<hexa> still only got a "Dummy Output"
<hexa> D: module-zeroconf-publish.c: Successfully created entry group for mweinelt@mweinelt-desktop: Dummy Output.
<hexa> so nice of pulseaudio to publish my dummy output :)
<crimsun> hexa: you don't have the latest
<crimsun> they haven't even built yet
<hexa> ok
<crimsun> hexa: in the mean time, did you use the mv command above?
<tuxy> firefox 3.5 is quite fast isn't it?
<hexa> i did
<Raydiation> any time schedule for beta?
<hexa> tuxy try midori and redefine fast please
<MaximLevitsky> tuxy: winthout tracemonkey on 64 bit... grrrr...
<tuxy> hexa the m$ os?
<hexa> tuxy no the browser, which was there before the os actually
<tuxy> faster than dillo ?
<tuxy> ;)
<hexa> try it ;)
<hexa> it is awesomely fast imo
<milosz2> hey
<hexa> though there is much work to do
<milosz2> II've just done a dist-upgrade on Karmic and can't boot
<hexa> uses webkit, very fast js engine
<crimsun> hexa: unload module-udev-detect and reload it
<milosz2> there are a lot of errors related to udev and that the filesystem is read-only
<crimsun> hexa: if that still doesn't work, unload module-udev-detect and load module-detect
<milosz2> I tried booting without the ro flag, but it doesn't help
 * pmatulis survived the reboot
<milosz2> pmatulis: how?
<milosz2> I just upgraded, and it didn't boot anymore
<hexa> uses webkit, very fast js engine
<hexa> crimsun module-detect seems to work
<pmatulis> well, it just rebooted!
<milosz2> pmatulis: did you upgrade before the reboot?
<pmatulis> and the new splash screen is awesome!
<crimsun> hexa: so there's some race between udev and module-udev-detect; that bug is known
<hexa> yeah sound is back
<pmatulis> milosz2: yes, updated just prior to reboot
<FloridaGuy> where can i net the net install for 9.10
<pmatulis> net the net?
<hexa> crimsun thanks for the assistance :)
<crimsun> np
<milosz2> what is the default runlevel when Ubuntu boots up?
<FloridaGuy> pmatulis: i dont use the livecd's....i use the netinstall or bootcd witch ever ubuntu calls it
<milosz2> i'll try booting again
<crimsun> $ runlevel
<crimsun> N 2
<crimsun> ^^ milosz2
<milosz2> 2
<milosz2> ok
<crimsun> (same as Debian)
<milosz2> can I get a list of /etc/rc2.d/ from someone?
<Pici> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<milosz2> I think I might have scr*** up something in there
<hexa> http://pastebin.com/d1851e8a5
<hexa> milosz2
<pmatulis> hexa: i missed some scrollback, what fixed your sound?
<hexa> pmatulis changing from module-udev-detect to module-detect in pa
<milosz2> thanks hexa
<milosz2> looks not much like mine
<hexa> :D
<milosz2> of course I don't run the same stuff, but some entries make me suspicious
<hexa> it shoudlnt look like yours
<pmatulis> hexa: pa?  pulseaudio?  how?
<hexa> pmatulis edit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<milosz2> is there any way I can restore /etc/rc*.d directories to what they should be?
<pmatulis> hexa: thanks
<FloridaGuy> anyone know where to download the net installer from for 9.10
<hexa> pmatulis crimsun is to thank ;)
<hexa> milosz2 what did you do to it?
<hexa> FloridaGuy there is none?
<milosz2> hexa: I removed some services from starting but it was only stuff like freevo, mysql, postgresql.. basically things I didn't need anymore
<milosz2> I just removed those with apt-get
<GobiTheGoblin> I could use some help...
<hexa> milosz2 you should remove them via the package manager
<FloridaGuy> hexa: yeah there is.. i had it for alpha3 i use use it for 9.04
<GobiTheGoblin> anyone willing to take a shop. Regards grub
<hexa> so what are the issues? @ milosz2
<GobiTheGoblin> shop* shot
<milosz2> hexa: When it boots, I get a ton of errors from udev relating to that the filesystem is read-only
<hexa> milosz2 tons of errors is not very accurate
<hexa> milosz2 if you can boot into the maintenance mode try and install ubuntu-desktop meta-package
<milosz2> well it's hard to be accurate, it's during the startup where I can't exactly make a screenshot or anything
<milosz2> I can't boot into maintenance mode
<hexa> so do a reinstall :P
<milosz2> reinstall
<pmatulis> hexa: what sound chipset was fixed?
<milosz2> hexa: How?
<milosz2> with an install DVD?
<hexa> pmatulis i believe it has nothing to do with the chipset at that point
<hexa> milosz2 or CD
<milosz2> oh well, great
<pmatulis> hexa: randomly people lose sound and this workaround may help?
<milosz2> that will mean going back to alpha 6
<hexa> pmatulis give it a shot
<hexa> i can't really tell
<milosz2> does someone know whether I can burn a CD image onto a DVD?
<hexa> milosz2 what does going back to alpha6 mean? it is the current version
<milosz2> I only have blank DVDs right now, no blank CD-Rs
<pmatulis> hexa: modify file and restart pa?
<hexa> yes
<hexa> remember, you don't restart pa over init.d, but use pulseaudio -k
<hexa> it may autorestart a few moments later i suppose
<milosz2> thank god I have a 32MBit/s connection
<hexa> if not use pulseaudio -D
<hexa> milosz2 so download the dvd image
<hexa> just to be sure
<FloridaGuy> anyone know where the link for the 9.10 net installer iso is
<hexa> FloridaGuy there is NONE
<hexa> why should there be one
<hexa> when has there been one
<hexa> this is not debian
<FloridaGuy> hexa: i just said i used it for alpha3 and i do net install on 9.04
<hexa> officially there is Desktop, Alternate, Server and UNR
<milosz2> "Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a single-sided single-layer DVD. However, you may still test it using a larger USB drive or a virtual machine."
<pmatulis> hexa: thanks
<hexa> so i don't really know what you used
<milosz2> that's what it says on the DVD download page
<hexa> milosz2 thats a pity
<milosz2> i'm gonna burn the CD image onto a DVD
<test34> milosz2, yeah I had this problem too before, it should let you burn a CD on a blank DVD..
<test34> it's a stupid "protection"
<test34> or a bug
<milosz2> I'll need to do it on Windows
<milosz2> I'm on 7.10 LiveCD right now
<milosz2> but I can't install anything
<milosz2> it seems gutsy is not supported on the servers anymore
<milosz2> when I run apt-get update, I just get a row of 404's
<hexa> i am gonna get some sleep now, bye
<milosz2> nite hexa
<hexa> yeah that is because it is unsupported
<hexa> reached EOL
<milosz2> yeah so I am ******
<milosz2> gonna burn it on windows
<FloridaGuy> hexa: its call netboot
<FloridaGuy> hexa: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<MaximLevitsky> hexa: could I ask you for additonal piece of debug output?
<milosz2> hey
<milosz2> quick question, the "desktop" ISO is the LiveCD?
<AirBender> yeap
<milosz2> AirBender: and it includes an installer?
<Cynthia> My Karmic Alpha 5 live CD was working, until I tried to reinstall it on the hard drive. I'm stuck using cdrecord and irssi :/
<Cynthia> Burning Alpha 6 after blanking my CD-RW, hopefully, so the above is not a request for help yet :)
<AirBender> milosz2: yes it does
<milosz2> ok thanks
<milosz2> need to restart Firefox
<milosz2> God I really need a working system
<milosz2> I swear to never mess with it again
<AirBender> Cynthia: do you mean that your live Cd is dead?
<AirBender> haha
<Cynthia> *AirBender: Looks like it - though the LiveCD itself *did* start properly, and installed properly after a reformat of /dev/sda5, but then I don't have X anymore
<AirBender> uhh... sh*t happens
<milosz2> triple frak
<AirBender> and what happened to you milosz2 ?
<milosz2> oh
<milosz2> well, I upgraded with dist-upgrade
<milosz2> and then the system wouldn't boot anymore
<milosz2> not even in rescue mode, or in single-user
<AirBender> mm
<AirBender> was this today?
<milosz2> it was very freaky, with a billion errors from udev about the / drive being mounted read-only
<milosz2> it was about 2 hours ago
<AirBender> and running fsck and rebooting didn't work...
<milosz2> nope, there was nothing to fsck
<milosz2> it reported clean
<Dr_Willis> milosz2:  i had issues also.  earlier today
<milosz2> Dr_Willis: any way you solved them?
<Dr_Willis> for the fsck stuff.. it was due to the dates/timestamps.. in the bios i set the clock ahead a day. :) and that let it boot
<Dr_Willis> then i did updates/upgrades again.. and that seems to corrected the issue
<milosz2> hmm
<Dr_Willis> SOmthing to do with utc/local time  and the ext3/4 setting the time with the wrong one.. or somtning from what i recall in the bug report.
<milosz2> redownloading the desktop ISO
<AirBender> but this problem is easy to workaround doing fsck and rebooting
<milosz2> at times like these I can only hug my 32MBit connection
<milosz2> no this was different
<milosz2> I'm not a beginner with Linux at all
<Deathvalley122> hey anyone here
<milosz2> I don't *exactly* know what the problem was, but it was nothing related to timestamps or to an fsck problem
<Dr_Willis> It wanted to fsck every time i rebooted AirBender  :) since it wouild fsck.. then set the wrong time.. :) endless cycle. but i think they fixed it.
<Dr_Willis> milosz2:  you could boot live cd. chroot into the installed system and see if you can update/upgrade from that.
<milosz2> i tried that
<milosz2> but there were no new updates available
<Deathvalley122> if so how do I fix my compiz in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> Im out of ideas then. :)
<milosz2> Dr_Willis: at the moment, I'm downloading an ISO for reinstalling
<milosz2> I already cleaned the partition from everything but /home
<Lars_G> Any ideas on how to get a tablet working with the new configless xorg?
<milosz2> you still CAN provide an xorg.conf
<Lars_G> hmmm
<milosz2> it won't be ignored
<Lars_G> can I skip screen sections?
<milosz2> well that is a good question
<Lars_G> I want just to define the input section for the tablet
<milosz2> I know what you mean
<milosz2> But to that I don't really know the answer
<Lars_G> ok
<milosz2> I recently provided a full xorg.conf file with everything because of some details I had to provide
<milosz2> just to make sure, I put in everything
<Lars_G> did you write it by hand?
<Lars_G> or has any config program help?
<milosz2> no I based it on what the nvidia installer generated
<Lars_G> hmm
<Lars_G> ok
<Lars_G> thanks
<milosz2> ok time to reobot
<milosz2> boot*
<milosz2> bbiaf i hope
<Lars_G> I wonder if there's not any way to do this without making an xorg.conf
<Lars_G> is this feature karmik new? or present in jaunty?
<AirBender> If I don't missunderstand you, it's already in jaunty
<Cynthia> Lars_G: You mean automatic xorg configuration?
<Cynthia> for graphics, anyway
<webbb82> i got alpha 6 installed and everything runs good but when i boot the computer on  i see something that says unknown symlink and it says it a few times then logs in
<webbb82> whats a unknown symlink
<Cynthia> webbb82: Apparently you don't need to worry about that - but if the question still stands, it means that a link on the computer points to a non-existent file
<Lars_G> Cynthia: for input
<Cynthia> Lars_G: keyboards and mice get detected without a xorg.conf, I don't know about much else
<webbb82> oh ok
<Lars_G> So if the tablet is not being detected...
<Lars_G> oh wait
<Cynthia> ... you probably need to write an input stanza in an xorg.conf, the location is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lars_G> it IS being detected but it's not working right
<webbb82> Cynthia, thank you  and mite i add the splash screen is very nice looking
<Lars_G> unless.
<Cynthia> but I've never used a tablet, so I can't say
<AirBender> Lars_G: I think this change is related to the gnome-display-properties...
<Cynthia> webbb82: I haven't seen alpha6's splash screen yet :p I'm burning the CD from a hosed Alpha5 install from the console
<Lars_G> Cynthia: a) can i write ONLYE the input stanza? and b) is there any way I can modify xorg to improve detection? I wonder if this is based on xorg source, or helper scripts
<Cynthia> will check in a bit
<milosz2> well, great
<milosz2> the desktop ISO sets the wrong mode for my screen
<Cynthia> Lars_G: Yes, you can write only the input stanza; the rest will still get detected automatically when Xorg starts
<test34> Cynthia, has the cd-rom bug been fixed?
<milosz2> is there any way to fix that?
<Cynthia> Lars_G: this is a new Xorg version that can detect things, not a helper script
<Cynthia> test34: No
<milosz2> i.e. specify the graphics mode it should start with?
<milosz2> I have a DFP connected via VGA, sadly not DVI
<milosz2> and the desktop ISO gets the mode wrong when starting into X
<milosz2> I tried to choose Safe Graphics Mode, but it doesn't help
<Lars_G> so it's code based
<Lars_G> I can write the input stanza right now, and someday try to help with the source
<Cynthia> test34: At least not that I could test. I tried on the latest updated packages (from Alpha6) to burn with Brasero and couldn't. Therefore I'm back in Alpha5.
<webbb82> the new splash screen has a nice small ubuntu logs with a blueish grey background really nice
<milosz2> can someone help me with the graphics mode?
<milosz2> any way I can tell X on the installer CD to use a specific mode?
<test34> Cynthia, just tried to insert a CD, still doesn't get auto-mounted.. I'll try a reboot
<AirBender> milosz2: don't you have and old xorg.conf backup?
<test34> webbb82, the new splash does look nice, but doesn't it look like the colors are too faded?
<test34> when I boot I get a: fsck.ntfs not found error
<milosz2> AirBender: Nope, but I could write one
<milosz2> AirBender: how could I use it?
<milosz2> I mean, when booting the LiveCD
<milosz2> how could I supply an xorg.conf oO
<milosz2> god
<milosz2> here goes another ISO
<milosz2> it's my last medium
<milosz2> if this doesn't work, i'm fscked
<milosz2> I mean, it kinda has to work
<TerminX> bye bye 6 months uptime
<milosz2> there's not much more I can do right
<TerminX> damn you upstart
<webbb82> test34, i like it
<webbb82> i only got that splash screen after i did a update
<AirBender> it's really sexy, but I would like to see a Raytraced xsplash
<AirBender>  ascene like that could be a lot more realistic
<AirBender> a scene*
<DanaG> It's not good to put stuff in xorg.conf for input... it'll get lost on vt-switch or suspend/resume.
<DanaG> Instead, use HAL fdi files.
<AirBender> he's gone
<AirBender> but good to know
<wastrel> hi
<TerminX> anyone played with con kolivas' brain fuck scheduler yet?
<Nafai> I have it running on my phone
<Nafai> Someone else did the patching though :)
<TerminX> how is it?
<Nafai> On the G1, it's great.  Things definitely are snappier.
<TerminX> my 6 months uptime on my desktop just went down the toilet so it's time to build a new kernel
<TerminX> and I have some ancient hardware so I could definitely benefit
<TerminX> I used ck's patchsets back with kernel 2.4 for a long time... he always did good work, pity it was never "good enough" for the mainline kernel
<TerminX> I was kind of irritated when he finally got pissed and stopped making the patches sometime around 2.6.2x... had to switch to the vastly more unstable -mm patches which were apparently also discontinued (haven't seen a new one in ages)
<xmnt> alpha6 ... so nice
<wastrel> i'm upgrading my koala
<wastrel> i have a g1
<wastrel> snappier eh
<xmnt> yes, much nicer
<xmnt> i was on alpha2 and it had ... well some issues
<xmnt> maybe I'm lucky but I can't complain about anything sofar
<wastrel> my thing wants me to reboot now, is it going to work?
<xmnt> your reboot?
<wastrel> yeah
<wastrel> it didn't work last time :]
<AirBender> worked for me a couple of times today...
<xmnt> wastrel, just imagine it working and it will
<xmnt> flash is def. giving my quad core a workout
<xmnt> damn, first snag
<wastrel> compiz is crashing but otherwise unremarkable
<xmnt> chromium+flash looks great but seems to have an issue w/ not playing vids past 2:49
<xmnt> hmm maybe a reboot will fix it
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I did an update but did not see a lot of package updates, how do I tell if my ubuntu system got upgraded from alpha 5 to 6?
<DanaG> yargh, stupid slow boot.
<xmnt> waa.. trying to download opera ... says they exceeded their bandwidth
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/EliteBook-karmic-20090917-2.png
<DanaG> Anyone know how to speed up my boot?
<xmnt> not sure, i'm not having any problems w/ that
<TerminX> jcastro: ping
<JanC> DanaG: first boot after an upgrade or noet?
<JanC> *not
<DanaG> Nope, not the first.
<JanC> because first boot the sreadahead does some profiling if I understand correctly
<JanC> (maybe it does after installing certain stuff too?  duno...)
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder... can the c-media oxygen driver handle hot-unplugging?
<DanaG> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=397667&page=48
<DanaG> I could stick a sound card in that.
<jcastro> TerminX: pong
<TerminX> jcastro: hey dude, been forever
<jcastro> yeah long time man
<jcastro> what's up?
<TerminX> a whole lot of nothing
<andresmh> I have Alpha 5 installed and I have not run any updates but I would like to run aptitude upgrade now. I read that two days ago there was a massive breakage, is that problem solved? Is it "safe" to do an upgrade?
<test34> andresmh, should be safe
<test34> andresmh, (but still could brake)
<andresmh> awesome test34, did you do it?
<test34> break
<test34> andresmh, I did
<andresmh> from alpha 5 to alpha 6?
<test34> I have the latest and greatest
<xmnt> andersk, I went from alpha2 to alpha6 ... no complaints here except w/ flash video not cooperating
<xmnt> some minor asthetic flaws
<test34> I didnt go from 5 to 6.. probably 5.1 to 5.2 to 5.3 to 5.4 etc...
<andresmh> xmnt, adobe flash?
<andresmh> what asthetic flaws?
<test34> andresmh, there is still many small bugs
<xmnt> yes, for me flash buttons ... like hulu fullscreen button doesn't work - vimeo does and it looks really nice
<xmnt> youtube no fullscreen
<andresmh> xmnt, did hulu work when you had alpha 2?
<xmnt> i got it to work somehow ... can't remember how though
<test34> fullscreen works for me on youtube (and every others that I tried)
<xmnt> i think it was something w/ right clicking and disabling hardware acceleration
<xmnt> test34, x64 or 86?
<andresmh> xmnt, are you using compiz?
<test34> it also works on hulu
<andresmh> x64 is a pain
<test34> 32bit
<xmnt> yeah i'm using compiz
<andresmh> xmnt, try disabling it, it might help
<xmnt> yeah, that worked
<test34> for the fullscreen you can also try that: http://alexpb.com/notes/articles/2009/02/08/flash-crasheshangs-firefox-when-switching-to-fullscreen/ (I had problems before with 9.04 and this solved it)
<GuyFromHell> So is there a process for installing karmic's UNR onto a flashdrive? it seems to be an iso and my netbook lacks one of those "cd drives"
<andresmh> xmnt a trick for leaving compiz enabled and have "full screen" flash video is to use the zoom function in compiz to make the video bigger
<xmnt> thats a pretty good idea, would just be nice if this would get sorted out one of these days ... seems like flash/ubuntu have had this problem since day 1 of ubuntu
<andresmh> xmnt, yeah, there is some lack of communication between adobe and the linux world it seems
<andresmh> at least now there's a flash player!
<xmnt> yeah, i'm not complaining - I love linux - very rarely does this flash thing bother me, but it is a thorn
<andresmh> the thing that bothers me is how complicated sound is
<andresmh> pulse, alsa, oss, etc
<xmnt> does kde have these same issues or is it just gnome
<andresmh> it's both i think
<xmnt> yeah the sound thing was ridiculous in 9.04 - so far working perfectly in .10
<xmnt> picked up hd 5.1 w/ no problems - i can't think of how long it took me to configure in jaunty, sound was a nightmare
<FloridaGuy> trying to sudo nautilus...so i can Copy libubuntulooks.so and libubuntulooks.la to /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines... and Copy the Human folder to /usr/share/themes/....and this is what happens.....    http://pastebin.com/m20f4f824
<FloridaGuy> everyone in bed
<r00t_ninja> the nvidia drivers interfere with xsplash
<r00t_ninja> since i installed them i just get the nvidia logo
<r00t_ninja> they should probably have nologo in xorg.conf enabled by default
 * mjbrooks jumps for joy... just picked up a nice portable 500GB USB drive... now to decide on EXT4 or leave it as NTFS
<DanaG> USB2.0 + NTFS-3G = ouchies, it's dog-slow.
<mjbrooks> DanaG, yeah
<DanaG> It's even dog-slow on SATA!
<DanaG> That is, on going ntfs-3g (internal SATA) to ntfs-3g (external SATA).... it's pathetic.
<Peddy> Where did the GDM theme-chooser window go in Karmic? I can't seem to find it.
<mjbrooks> DanaG, I only use linux at home and I always have my 160GB if I need to share files with a windows system
<r00t_ninja> is that splash screen going to show when you log in in the final release?
<Peddy> I'm wondering this too, I think it's horrible...
<r00t_ninja> yea same
<r00t_ninja> also the splash screen is only coming in late because its still under development?
<r00t_ninja> its not a problem with my install
<r00t_ninja> ?
<mjbrooks> I'm not sure what splash you are seeing as I've been avoiding updating for a bit, however some people reported losing theres due to recent issues, so what you are getting might be a placeholder
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> thanks
<Amaranth> r00t_ninja: usplash is not being shown, the idea is to start X fast enough that xsplash (what you are seeing) covers for it
<Amaranth> If we can't make that happen you'll probably just get both splashes although with KMS you make not notice
<glicks> omg!
<glicks> i cant believe they are replacing pidgin with empathy as the default IM
<dto> glicks: i'm happily still using pidgin :)
<glicks> yeah me too
<glicks> i love pidgen
<glicks> why are they changing to empathy
<dto> i even have a friend who uses pidgin on windows
<glicks> although empathy seems to be further along with voice and video
<glicks> which is nice
<Amaranth> empathy ties in with gnome-games for multiplayer and banshee for music sharing
<Amaranth> although I think those are both not done yet and won't be in karmic
<ShapeShifter499> will I still be able to use pigdin as my main IM manager/client/email notifier?
<ShapeShifter499> especially when I update to karmic final release when it comes out?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: You can do whatever you want.
<ShapeShifter499> no what I mean is if I have pigdin, a kamic upgrade will not cause me to lose that client will it?
<pwnguin> pidgin is still in karmic
<pwnguin> it's just not default
<glicks> yeah i know
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: All packages will stay as same -- Any installed packages will get replaced; superseded by Karmic packages.
<glicks> it will always be in unbuntu
<glicks> in the repos
<ShapeShifter499> oh good
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know how to get a webcam working in karmic?
<pwnguin> heh, right now i'd settle for gdm
<ShapeShifter499> I have it installed on my acer aspire one and I can't get it working
<ShapeShifter499> its driving me nuts
<glicks> heh using karma early
<glicks> i usually stay a good 3-6 months behind a distro
<glicks> do you guys think that at some point in time Empathy will be released fro windows?
<leaf-sheep> A real linux does not have versions. :)
<leaf-sheep> distros*
<pwnguin> debian's full of versions
<ShapeShifter499> well anyone know
<ShapeShifter499> everything on my netbook works just great under ubuntu karmic except for the built in webcam
<glicks> ShapeShifter499, if pluging it in isnt the answer, then i dont know :)
<ShapeShifter499> its built in
<glicks> ShapeShifter499, is it enabled in the bios?
<ShapeShifter499> uh I don't think there is a webcam option in the bios
<glicks> yes there is
<ShapeShifter499> where?
<glicks> on my asus 1000he there is
<ShapeShifter499> the f2 bios menu never has had one ever
<glicks> its a bios option in one of the menus
<glicks> or install eee-cntrl and make sure its enabled
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<pwnguin> hurray for chroot
<pwnguin> it takes a super strong kind of screwup to fail so hard even chroot can't fix it. thankfully i haven't yet encountered that =/
<ShapeShifter499> brb
<ikonia> ok xcdfgkjhgcv has been ban dodging in #ubuntu+1 again I'm going to need freenode help due to his multiple IP addresses
<ikonia> ooks
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I just did some googling, I did not  kubuntu had a NBR
<ShapeShifter499> for karmic
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<todd__> 9.10 will not set up the same as 9.04 any info?
<todd__> i was making a home  partition
<todd__> it works with out a home partition fine
<DirkRaeder> Hi ... what's better: upgrade from 9.04 to karmic alpha 6? or backup the home dir and do a fresh install?
<DirkRaeder> I know, better depends on the personal point of view ...
<taneli> backing up home dir is always a good idea
<taneli> especially if planning to run something called "alpha"
<mrmcq2u> who is the official maintainer of the telepathy/empathy builds in karmic?
<todd_> I was installing a new drive and wanted to copy over home but it will not let me set up home as I did in 9.04 I wanted a clean install but it errors each install with home but works with no home partition so this is a new change
<eagles0513875> YAY ALPHA 6 is out :)
<|ns|nR8> be yayy in 2 weeks when beta comes out
<todd_> another change is I cannot format drive and erase grub2 to reinstall 9.04 or is this another trick?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> actually 24th is next week
<eagles0513875> alpha 6 came out yesterday so next thursday will be the beta
<|ns|nR8> even better
<tankdriver> hi, Is it possible to recover a fully-encrypted karmic with the live-cd without installing additional software? (jaunty couldnt)
<eagles0513875> whose on alpha 6 hows it looking anyway
<todd_> testing now and I weird setup  but it may be me
<todd_> seems faster but I need to reload for a duel boot test
<Army> good evening
<Army> I am starting a project for myself and I need a lil help, the liveCD ubuntu is based on Karmic Koala aplha6
<mjbrooks> Army, it helps if you just toss your question out there
<Army> I need applications that can tweak windows (with GUI preferably) change windows password, check integrity or wtvr can be found, and HDD bad sector check... anyone can help ?
<Army> mjbrooks: I was, takes time to write it all
<mjbrooks> There are linux based live rescue cds specifically designed to do what you ask
<Army> mjbrooks: any idea about names ?
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: hows alpha 6 looking
<Army> I need applications used there to maky an Ubuntu based live CD that does that
<Army> make*
<eagles0513875> ?
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, no idea yet... wanted a complete backup and had to pick up a new USB drive to fit it all
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: going to use unettbootin to make a bootable live usb
<mjbrooks> Army, it has to be ubuntu based?
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, I might do that with my 160GB ocne I clear it off onto my new one
<Army> I'm gonna make an Ubuntu based one, that's why I need the applications used there
<eagles0513875> nice mjbrooks :)
<ActionParsnip> Army: you can remaster the live cd
<eagles0513875> !uck
<ubottu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<eagles0513875> hehe i need to give that a try again
<Army> ActionParsnip: meaning ?
<ActionParsnip> Army: you can add and remove packages and settings on the livecd
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, so if Fedora joins forces with ubuntu on that project it would be quite the acronym!
<Army> I know, but I want to make one that already has those to be used easily
<Army> like a rescue CD
<eagles0513875> HAHAHAHA mjbrooks
<Army> cause windows based live CD suck
<eagles0513875> are they really thinking of joining forces in regards to uck
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, no I made that up...
<ActionParsnip> Army: has those what?
<Army> applications
<mjbrooks> Army, I recall Trinity rescue does virus scanning mounting of drives as USB shares and password recovery
<Army> I will look into that mjbrooks
<mjbrooks> Army, apps..... gparted
<ActionParsnip> Army: then their are lots of releases based on ubuntu that can help
<mjbrooks> uhhh
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: Army there is also mini pe which does that as well
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, he wants to reinvent the wheel... probably good for learning
<ActionParsnip> Army: you can use any livecd as a rescue cd. If web connectivity is detected you can even apt-get to install apps
<Army> lemme write these down, I'm at work, will look into those and download them and try them once I get home
<ActionParsnip> Army: why not install to a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> Army: you can use a rescue usb then, muc faster
<ActionParsnip> much*
<mjbrooks> ActionParsnip, depends on what systems he has to support,... some older one's won't boot to USB
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: some dont boot cd
<mjbrooks> ActionParsnip, true dat  ;)
<eagles0513875> Army: you trying to create your own linux distro or something
<mjbrooks> Army, better put it all on punch cards then to maximize it's support base
<Army> yes
<mjbrooks> an Army of one
<Army> mjbrooks: My nickname is Armageddon, but im online always at home
<Army> so I use Army when I join from work :)
<mjbrooks> lol
<Army> and btw, the problem around is that the connection here kinda sucks
<Army> not kinda it sucks
<Army> 13KB/s not stable
<Army> so upates and installing applications take time especially when it comes to IT work
<Army> I wanted to make a rescue CD based on Linux that does all those easily without the need of internet
<ActionParsnip> id do it someplace faster, but you can edit the livecd to have what you want on it
<mjbrooks> Army, there are prefab ones that already do that... google linux rescue cd windows
<ActionParsnip> i'd just download puppy linux and use that
<ActionParsnip> best 100Mb you'll ever download
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, I'm looking at the updates I'll be doing once the backup is done... this might hurt
<eagles0513875> well im in the process of creating a bootable live usb with unetbootin
<eagles0513875> dont wanna waste any more cds
<mjbrooks> lol
<mjbrooks> actually... I have a 40GB lying around that would be perfect for that
<mjbrooks> it's use;ess to me otherwise
<Army> guys, I am doing the project not for me only, for linux illaterate
<mjbrooks> ugh ^$$%# HP keyboard
<Army> they dont even know one command, so I'm searching for GUI stuff to ease their work
<mjbrooks> Army, there's prefabs for that too
<ActionParsnip> Army: if you want the whole drive wiping their are disk scrubers on the ultimate boot cd
<mjbrooks> UBCD is beyong the newbie audience he's targetting
 * mjbrooks rebeer
<ActionParsnip> why, select disk tools -> select the eraser you want, disk contents go bye bye
<mjbrooks> ActionParsnip, He's looking for a "Fix My $#it CD" not a "OMG, the FBI is coming CD"
<danage> serious breakage with yesterday's update: i have my home folder encrypted, and since yesterday, after the update, when i boot, it will drop to a console and that's it... something about cannot decrypt
<bullgard4> The Jaunty update manager does not show a button to upgrade to Karmic. How can I reconfigure it in order to allow the upgrade?
<Army> ActionParsnip: ultimate boot CD is windows based OS and doesnt work with AHCI
<danage> bullgard4: update-manager -d
<danage> (as root)
<Army> so add the sudo first
<danage> yes
<danage> but beware, last nights update seems to have issues (^)
<mjbrooks> when did A6 get released?
<Army> so dont upgrade
<jjlame> I tried ubuntu 9.10 alpha 5 last weekend but it would only make it as far as the new boot animation and it would constantly load the new animation over and over never did make it to the deskto
<Army> yesterday
<ActionParsnip> Army: it cant be windows based as theyd have to pay microsoft for licensing
<Spike1506> same for me jjlame
<Spike1506> jjlame, got ati?
<jjlame> yep
<Spike1506> same for me
<jjlame> ati mobility 4570
<Spike1506> probably a ati issue
<ActionParsnip> Army: so it wouldnt be free as theyd need torecoop sales
<danage> i came here to inquire whether my issue was fixed. i had good experience so far, but last night == serious breakage for me. might only occur with encrypted home folder though
<Spike1506> i have no idea if it is fixed in alpha 6
<Spike1506> might try it later
<jjlame> yea probably that's what I was thinkin
<jjlame> but yea I got alpha 6
<danage> ah and: grub2 sucks as of now, but if you upgrade you'll keep grub1
<Spike1506> same issue?
<mjbrooks> hmmm... so  I should probably not apt upgrade tonight methinks
<jjlame> im getting it as of now im gonna try it just asking before I try
<jjlame> I haven't tried it with alpha 6 yet
<Army> ActionParsnip: it is windows based :/ that
<Army> ActionParsnip: it is windows based :/ that's why its cracked :D
<Spike1506> jjlame, if it happens in alpha 6 too fill in a bug report
<jjlame> but im gonna try the live cd very soon and find out
<Spike1506> atm i cant test (at school)
<jjlame> I shall
<Spike1506> i had the same issue with the alpha 5 live cd
<ActionParsnip> Army: then why havent microsoft sued
<jjlame> ah
<bullgard4> danage: Thank you.
<jjlame> well I will come back in and let you know
<Army> ActionParsnip: who did it ? :D nobody knows
<Spike1506> ty
<danage> bullgard4: you're welcome
<Army> and I hate micro$oft and specifically windows
<Army> so I wanna make an Ultimate boot CD with Ubuntu
<danage> Army: theres plenty of good "boot cd" linux distros
<danage> why reinvent the wheel?
<ActionParsnip> Army: then you'll need to look at what UBCD offers and install apps providing that, if tey are cli based you could write asimple gui
<ActionParsnip> Army: but +1 for danage there
<ActionParsnip> although it can e fun to reinvent
<jjlame> does anyone know if the new animated bootup is integrated into 9.10 I have heard they are removing plymouth
<danage> whats an animated bootup?
<ActionParsnip> is that officially getting put in?
<BlackFate> jjlame, there was never plymouth in the first place
<jjlame> ah really blackfate?
<ActionParsnip> danage: instead of a stationary boot screen people have mde noise of some crap that aniimates to waste cpu time during boot
<jjlame> was it ubuntu's own developed one?
<todd_> so far alpha 6 is the same except there is a couple of sparkling lines added
<BlackFate> jjlame, just usplash and now they put xsplash.
<jjlame> blackfate , is xsplash still to be used in 9.10?
<danage> yeah, i think it looks really shabby the way it is. they should get rid of it me thinks
<BlackFate> jjlame, yes it will
<jjlame> actionparsnip yes it is kind of redundant, but I have switched over a dozen people to ubuntu, and I notice they like they eye candy haha
<jjlame> thanks BlackFate
<ActionParsnip> jjlame: tell me about it, compiz as default is horrific
<jjlame> ActionParsnip yea but hey... as long as it attracts new users its alright lol
<ActionParsnip> i guess "omg cube desktop"
<jjlame> haha yep and wobbly windows ooo
<jjlame> lol
<todd_> please no more bloat!!!!
<jjlame> even with compiz on these days it doesn't take much ram as it did before
<todd_> waiting to see boot speed I am alomst there!
<jjlame> lol
<jjlame> todd_ new alpha build?
<todd_> yes duel boot
<mjbrooks> I kind of enjoy the wobbly windows.... remind me I'm not in kansas any more
<jjlame> let me know how it goes
<jjlame> haha mjbrooks
<todd_> it workid by its self  so now reloading
<mjbrooks> jjlame, I swear... I get on a windows machine these days and the first thing I think is... oh noes.. compositing is broken, the windows don;t wobble
<jjlame> haha
<mjbrooks> jjlame, and then I realize... it IS broken, but not for lack of compositing
<jjlame> maybe its all in my head but when I get on windows I feel like its just not going as fast not as snappy
<jjlame> lol
<mjbrooks> jjlame, it's not in your head
<jjlame> I knew it!
<jjlame> lol
<Army> thanks all
<mjbrooks> Windows DAS will replace Win 7  (DAS == Dog Arse Slow)
<jjlame> lol
<jjlame> I get on windows and suddenly I realize.. I gotta be careful what site I open up
<jjlame> lol
<ActionParsnip> jjlame: just remember to run spybot immunise and you should e ok-ish
<ActionParsnip> jjlame: ubuntu viri will come
<mjbrooks> ActionParsnip, that's a FUD myth
<jjlame> im sure... but as quickly as things are updated if there is virus's that happen to pose any problems I think it wouldn't last long
<Army> Trinity looks perfect so far
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: well windows has all files in the same place on all systems, as does ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jjlame: true
<mjbrooks> ActionParsnip, that's not why it's vulnerable
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: its part
<Army> I know why its vulnerable
<mjbrooks> ActionParsnip, not even part
<Army> because they started with a buggy system and kept debugging it along the way and adding stuff to it
<Army> it became like a fat man running up a hill
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: a virus is a self replicating app, so a virus can read an address ook in the standard places a user wuld store them for each mail app and replicate
<Army> it's just saying to the consumer PLEASE KILL ME I CAN'T RUN ANYMORE
<mjbrooks> ActionParsnip, you're presuming it could run in the first place... unlike MS, there are no friendly hooks that allow such a thing
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: users click and do some cray stuff
<Army> count with me guys, windows 95, 98, millenium, xp, vista and 7 and still the explorer crashes !
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: email is a classi here
<jjlame> Army, and still it blue screens
<mjbrooks> Name an email client on linux that would launch an executable file
<ActionParsnip> Army: what about 3 an 3.11 etc, you missed NT and 200 too ;)
<Army> jjlame: the blue screen is the trademark, can't be counted :P
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: its Linux, you can configure it to do anything
<mjbrooks> ActionParsnip, if a user knows how to do that, he knows enough not to do the stupid stuff
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: possibly, its assuming somewhat though
<Army> ActionParsnip: please dont talk about 3.11, it is so far the best OS microsoft made :P
<todd_> ubuntu need root to access maijor files unlike win--- so it wold need root access to mess up system
<ActionParsnip> Army: 98SE for me
<Army> not for you, for everyone, 3.11 the monothreading is the best so far among all OS M$ made
<ActionParsnip> todd_: not access the users own data , including address book and firefox settings folder
<jjlame1> 1 thing linux needs.. is a lot of good games more than it has currently...
<danage> could you guys put that into some offtopic channel kthxbai
<Army> yup
<Army> thanks guys, later
<jjlame1> with the opengl 3.0 3.1 ..  there should be some made with it
<todd_> minor access yes major access no
<ActionParsnip> jjlame1: urban terror, penumbra and frets on fire not float your boat?
<jjlame1> yea I like these games not saying they are bad in any way
<ActionParsnip> jjlame1: get penumbra demo, lights off, headphones on and high. good times
<jjlame1> yea there need to be more like that
<nocturn> Hi, I tried to install Karmic-alpha6 form the 64bit alternate CD but it failed
<nocturn> complained about package hashes
<ActionParsnip> nocturn: did you md5 check the iso and verify the cd once booted to?
<nocturn> I checked the ISO checkusm and it's good
<jjlame1> if they could make use of opengl 3... it could compete with dx10 games out
<ActionParsnip> nocturn: did you run the cd verifier?
<BaGy> if anyone tried the beta version 9.10.i whether her working ATI drivers, as 9:04 no good support for the ATI driver?
<nocturn> ActionParsnip: the iso and USB stick created are both good
<ActionParsnip> nocturn: ok then all i can suggest is bootoptions:
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jjlame1> im about to test ubuntu 9.10 alpha 6
<jjlame1> with an ati card
<mrmcq2u> whats the best way to check what features are supported by your ati card on karmic
<mrmcq2u> dri2 kms etc
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> the ati site may say, not sure
<mrmcq2u> would be nice if that information was available from the system
<mrmcq2u> system monitor maybe
<ActionParsnip> mrmcq2u: you could run: glxinfo | less
<mrmcq2u> doesn't mention kms or dri2 though
<jjlame2> storming here I apologize for constant disconnects
<mjbrooks> mrmcq2u, sudo lshw
<mjbrooks> mrmcq2u, sudo lshw | less
<ActionParsnip> why does lshw need sudo?
<ActionParsnip> never understood tht one
<mjbrooks> ActionParsnip, it complains briefly before running... no idea
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: same, i just give it what it want
<ActionParsnip> s
<mjbrooks> ActionParsnip, looking at the innerds
<jjlame2> ok rebooting about to try ubuntu 9.10 alpha 6
<jjlame2> wish me luck! brb
<mjbrooks> hmmm... root owns the folder on the USB drive... sigh
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: nice research skills bro
<mjbrooks> ActionParsnip, eh?
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: about the root usb stuff
<mjbrooks> ActionParsnip, bah
<ActionParsnip> ?
<todd_> duel boot vista and 9.10 64 bit worked but i had to update 9.10 to see vista in grub and then do a recovery on 9.10 but all working now
<ActionParsnip> was a compiment :-/
<todd_> P.S alpha 6
<mjbrooks> ActionParsnip, I thought you were being facetious.... that's childs play
<ActionParsnip> no im genuinely impressed
<todd_> I faght alpha 5 all afternoon and never got it to work at all with a home partition by it's self
<mjbrooks> ActionParsnip, if I wanted to impress, I'd tell the tale of rewriting C code in an ethernet driver to bypass a bug ;)
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: ive coded bios images in mspaint on an amiga 1200 with 1Kb ram. I amz leetx0r
<todd_> we can tell who is a programmer and not a tech
<eagles0513875> here goes nothing with booting off me usb
<ActionParsnip> gl duder
 * ActionParsnip plays a drumroll
<eagles0513875> hehe thanks
<eagles0513875> before i can start need to figure out how to get me macbook to boot off it
<mjbrooks> todd_, I am both... the only thing you can tell is an approximation of how many beerrs I've had by my spelling
<mjbrooks> lol
<ripps> We should be getting an announcement on what the codename for the next ubuntu should be soon. Traditional, doesn't Shuttleworth annouce it around alpha6/beta?
<mjbrooks> what's the next letter in the alphabet?
<mjbrooks> lol
<todd_> I wish I could program
<ActionParsnip> todd_: learn
<ActionParsnip> ripps: theres a few flying round. I find it uite inconsequential
<ActionParsnip> quite*
<todd_> reading in spare time and testing new stuff
<mjbrooks> todd_, 10 PRINT I IZ HAXXOR 20 GOTO 10
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: syntax error in line:10, possibly missing "?
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: ;)
<mjbrooks> bwahahaha
<ActionParsnip> basic is awesome
<todd_> had basic 35 years ago
<mjbrooks> nah, perl is awesome
<mjbrooks> LISP is insane
<mjbrooks> or rather... (LISP (is) (in ( sane) ) ) with parens!!!
<mjbrooks> C rocks
<ActionParsnip> brainfuck is cool too
<mjbrooks> Java is far too wordy for my taste I gave it up
<Severian> L is the next letter.  How about Leisure Suit Larry?
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: its not too bad
<mjbrooks> Jave reminds me too much of those instructions one gives to users where you say things like /path/to/your/silly/file/here
<eviljussi01> Severian: try keep it familöy friendly ok
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: knowing a bit of java is helping me to understand c++
<mjbrooks> but you have to do it over and over again
<robin0800> Severian: Loopey Larry perhaps
<eviljussi01> and we are wandering offtopic for this channel, for general offtopic hcatter pålease use #ubuntu-offtopic
<eagles0513875> heheh ya mjbrooks but big downside to not knowing multithreading in java is its uber slow
<mjbrooks> you.can.understand.the.basic.concepts.of.programming.without.all.the.strings()
<Severian> eviljussi01, I never actually played it, but I thought it was a family friendly game.  Am I wrong?
<eviljussi01> Severian: very much so. besides the fact its offtopic for here :)
<mjbrooks> I want it to be something Lemming... imagine the South Park character Lemmywinks!!!
<spidla> Hi everyone, I have a question. Since last update (yesterday) I am experiencing some errors on boot saying something about udev. unknown key 'SYMLINK{unique}' in/lib/udev/rules. d/50-udev-default.rules:4
<arand> spidla: it is a known issue
<ActionParsnip> !info penguins
<ubottu> Package penguins does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> bah
<spidla> arand: and is there any solution ?
<mjbrooks> spidla, close your eyes when you boot
<ActionParsnip> !info pingus
<ubottu> pingus (source: pingus): Free Lemmings(TM) clone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-4 (karmic), package size 910 kB, installed size 2396 kB
<ActionParsnip> mjbrooks: ^
<arand> spidla: they're only warnings afaik.
<spidla> mjbrooks: I do this since yesterday :-)
<arand> spidla: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/430654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430654 in udev "udev 147 outputs warnings about default rules" [Low,Triaged]
<spidla> arand: and I dont have any boot splash screen .. Is this the same problem ?
<arand> spidla: yea, that's kinda tangled up in the same issue I think.
<mjbrooks> spidla, It broke at the same time and may be related
<spidla> well OK .. it is not critical for me :-) I just wanted to know
<spidla> thanks anyway
<mjbrooks> spidla, np
<mjbrooks> welcome to development on the edge!
<arand> sometimes off the edge
<todd_> so what kind of boot times with alpha 6?
<spidla> being on the edge is no problem for me :-)
<ActionParsnip> todd_: depends on hardware
<ActionParsnip> todd_: and boot settings and kernel compilation settings and options
<todd_> still only sees 4gb ram will that change?
<ActionParsnip> todd_: without PAE, any 32bit OS will only see 4Gb
<mjbrooks> need 64bit for >4GB addresses
<ActionParsnip> todd_: the server kernel has PAE enabled by default
<todd_> I have 64 bit so i was hope it would see all 8 gb
<mjbrooks> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> todd_: it can and should, what is the output of: uname -a
<Spike1506> jjlame, and how far did you come with alpha 6?
<todd_> I might need to test ram next!
<ActionParsnip> todd_: possibly, can you please provide the command output please
<todd_> minor concern loading programs right now
<eagles0513875> ")£*7
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, try a different keyboard setting ;)
<eagles0513875> im still learning the ins and outs of macs and their systems
<jjlame> I just tried ubuntu 9.10 alpha 6 did the exact same thing
<eagles0513875> is there a way if i have a usb external hdd that i could install kubuntu on or would i have issues with grub
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: should be fine, providing the motherboard can boot usb
<jjlame> but it did do one thing it didn't do before.. during the load it kept posting a error over and over about 20 times then it did what it done last time...
<ActionParsnip> jjlame: did you md5 check the iso and verify the cd once initially booted to?
<jjlame> yep
<ActionParsnip> good
<todd_> night all and thanks for the help!
<Spike1506> jjlame, do a bug report
<jjlame> Spike1506:  alright
<Spike1506> must be a ati issue
<jjlame> most likely
<jjlame> I got this error before and it took forever to load ...
<jjlame> buffor I/o error on device  sr0. logical block "some numbers here"
<nocturn> Guysm anyone know where I can get the Alpha5 iso's (alpha6 won't install)?
<jjlame> and end_request I/o error on device sr0 sector "and numbers here"
<nocturn> and alpha5 is no longer on the official image server
<nocturn> I need the AMD64-alternate
<mjbrooks> nocturn, should be
<ActionParsnip> nocturn: tried searching torrents
<Amaranth> nocturn: what's the problem with alpha 6?
<Amaranth> I doubt anyone is still seeding alpha 5, the main seed is the ubuntu servers
<nocturn> Amaranth: it won't install with the AMD64-alternate
<nocturn> and the CD-check does not run at al
<nocturn> but the ISO checksum matches
<ActionParsnip> nocturn: did you burn as slow as possible?
<nocturn> I tried the iso in virualbox, a USB-key on a real system and a burned CD
<nocturn> all the same result
<eagles0513875> well hell :(
<nocturn> Even the actual iso in Vbox doesn't work
<nocturn> I don't know if the 64-alternate gets much testing
<nocturn> ActionParsnip: the .torrent files are also gone from the servers
<eagles0513875> nocturn: you try create a bootable live usb using unetbootin
<eagles0513875> !unetbootin | nocturn
<ubottu> nocturn: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eagles0513875> thats nto what i want u stupid bot
<ActionParsnip> nocturn: may have to get a 3rd party one, they seem hard to come by though
<eagles0513875> unetbootin will create a bootable live cd for ya
<nocturn> eagles0513875: thanks, but I did that
<nocturn> There's something wrong with the actual ISO
<mjbrooks> nocturn, closest I can come... xubuntu http://ftp.se.debian.org/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-5/
<eagles0513875> strange i have never had problems with unetbootin
<nocturn> eagles0513875: the USB is good, the error is on the ISO itself
<nocturn> the i386-alternate works
<nocturn> But I need 64-bit
<eagles0513875> i want to use 64bit too
<eagles0513875> what error are you getting nocturn
<nocturn> It installs up to the software
<nocturn> and then it gives hash failures for packages
<nocturn> all packages
<nocturn> and verify-CD does not work (blank screen)
<eagles0513875> you sure it did a complete download
<eagles0513875> cuz as i was downloading it said it was finished after downloading only 176mb
<eagles0513875> then deleted that incomplete iso and redownloaded it this time to completion
<ActionParsnip> could use the minimal ISO instead
<ActionParsnip> or u-lite
<nocturn> eagles0513875: yes, MD5 checks out
<eagles0513875> ok
<mjbrooks> nocturn,  http://www.torrentreactor.net/torrents/3364673/Ubuntu-9-10-Alpha-5-%22Karmic-Koala%22-amd64
<nocturn> eagles0513875: where can I find those, there not on CD images
<nocturn> mjbrooks: Thanks
 * mjbrooks needs a nap
<eagles0513875> find what nocturn
 * eagles0513875 hands mjbrooks a pot of karmic koala blend
<floating1> when i start to install xubuntu karmic alpha6 first thing i get are render errors
<floating1> sectors and blocks
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> uhoh
<floating1> buffer error on device sr0
<floating1> what shud i do...
<floating1> it continues loading things after that and they seem ok
<nocturn> floating1: I think that's normal
<nocturn> I see them too
<nocturn> you can run the verify option to be sue
<nocturn> s/sue/sure
<nocturn> I'm not suggesting a personality change :-)
<floating1> i chose quit and i take the check disk for defects
 * eagles0513875 and the problems continue
<eagles0513875> will have to burn alpha 6 soon and give it a whilr
<eagles0513875> whirl
<floating1> ..and same errors come up with this defect test, but seems like test didnt go any further, the screen says: opening pipe: no such file or directory , and nothing happens
<floating1> does this mean the burn was not succesful
<nocturn> you can verify the checksum
<vistakiller> anyone have problem with suspend?
<nocturn> if your device is  /dev/sr0
<nocturn> as root, do md5sum /dev/sr0
<vistakiller> after recovery from suspend i have no internet
<nocturn> and compare to the MD5 on the archive site
<floating1> i start the live cd first and do that ? i'm not sure if the device is sr0  .. never heard of sr..
<robin0800> floating1: all I can say is I burnt an alternative cd last night and it works but there have been a lot of updates since then
<eagles0513875> i just downloaded the iso robin0800  would that be todays daily build
<robin0800> yes
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> will have to give it a whirl now :)
<robin0800> eagles0513875: If from the dailies site
<eagles0513875> what ever was linked on the kubuntu.org site robin0800
<robin0800> Proabley not then just alpha 6
<eagles0513875> robin0800: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-6/
<nocturn> robin0800: what alternate did you burn, i368 or amd64
<eagles0513875> where can i download it from
<eagles0513875> the daily build that is
<robin0800> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-6/
<robin0800> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<vistakiller> i have one other strange problem in yutube i can push pause or play button in the flash player window
<robin0800> eagles0513875: That daily looks older than Alpha 6
<eagles0513875> really
<robin0800> eagles0513875: Yes see date and time
<floating1> my case: installed alpha5 with errors few days ago, and it is not working very well. not responsive sometimes to anything, and i have to reboot with power button. now with alpah6, i run live-cd and i had to do the same thing. after that i rebooted to that alpha5 installation which worked as far as i could do the md5sum /dev/sr0  .. and it is still "checking" it.. nothing happens, there is a light on the cd-rom drive as if cd was doing something
<floating1> got those some sr0 render errors when starting to install
<floating1> alpha3 installed without errors and worked for few months, until "partial upgrade" messed it up
<floating1> or 1 month
<floating1> maybe i could try download alpha3 again, and do some safe upgrade with that and see how it works out
<floating1> but this link is not working http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-3/
<kklimonda> old alpha images are probably removed
<robin0800> floating1: probably too old
<robin0800> floating1: Alpha 6 works for me
<floating1> then i dont know how to debug this :/ would be easy to see if it still works, then there is something alpha5, alpha6... well most likely there is something and alpha3 would work
<robin0800> floating1: Try a clean install
<floating1> what is a clean install
<floating1> i think i have done that
<eagles0513875> floating1: where you reformat and reinstall
<eagles0513875> well bugger im getting those buffer i/o erros and all that
<eagles0513875> still waiting for it to load
<robin0800> floating1: Wipe the hardisk and the partion screen
<floating1> first render error eaglues ?
<floating1> after that sector, blocks, buffer errors ?
<floating1> or smth
<eagles0513875> no floating1 i dont get that
<eagles0513875> after a small list of those i get shadow passwords are now on
<floating1> dev/sr0 or your cd drive mentioned in errors ?
<floating1> yeah i got that too
<eagles0513875> im booting directly to the installer not the desktop on the normal iso of karmic
<floating1> yeah, i did that too... robin, i have windows xp and another ntfs partition with important stuff on the disk
<eagles0513875> damn it here those erros come again but i have seen them in the past
<eagles0513875> well this is an improvement :)
<eagles0513875> at least i have x
<eagles0513875> haha man that was a weird issue with alpha 5 lol
<eagles0513875> but for some reason im still going into the desktop
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks:  :)(
<eagles0513875> :)
<floating1> it's some I/O error
<eagles0513875> floating1: just ignore them
<eagles0513875> i have seen them in the past as well
<eagles0513875> i just ignore them
<floating1> i ignored them with alpha5, and it didnt work as expected
<floating1> but ok, i try install alpha6 by ignoring them too and see
<floating1> or... i got some dpkg errors when xubuntu was installing
<floating1> later
<eagles0513875> well ill let u know if i have the same on kkubuntu
<floating1> and then there were some freezing problems
<floating1> when using that alpha5
<eagles0513875> floating1: random question for you is ur machine plugged into the network
<eagles0513875> your*
<eagles0513875> stupid idea but thats the only thing i can think of in regards to having dpkg errors
<floating1> yeah it is
<floating1> but if you manage to install it without any further errors, then I guess it worked for u
<floating1> r u installing it now at some % ?
<floating1> i just got it going, 15% installed
<eagles0513875> 45%
<vistakiller> i just upgrade and my two instrallation i have in virtual box
<eagles0513875> floating1: it worse comes to worse you could use kubuntu to install then install the xfce desktop
<vistakiller> xubuntu and ubuntu
<vistakiller> nothing work and there
<vistakiller> i cant ever boot in the destop
<eagles0513875> well floating1 hopefully my macbook with boot camp it picks up the partition
<eagles0513875> before it wasnt
<virtuald> I don't like the new xsplash
<vistakiller> i cant see the new xsplash my machines is broken..
<vistakiller> and in kubuntu i dont see splash screen but some command lines...
<virtuald> The previous one looked much nicer than this black and white xsplash
<virtuald> I have been lucky
<virtuald> Does xsplash turn off if I don't have splash in the bootparams?
<kroson> hi
<kroson> ive just upgraded my 9.04 installation to 9.10 alpha 6
<kroson> everything working fine so far
<kroson> except the booting splash screen, the one between grub and xsplah
<kroson> xsplash
<kroson> it is gone
<kroson> is it being worked?
<eagles0513875> kroson: im sure there is alot that is being worked on
<kroson> of course, but this
<kroson> now i only have text messages between grub and xsplash
<kklimonda> kroson: it's meant to be disabled
<kroson> ah ok
<kroson> so they are working in a new one for booting and shutting down?
<kklimonda> kroson: it's going to show up only in few cases (user has to type in password or fsck is running)
<kklimonda> yes
<kroson> ok
<eagles0513875> floating1: 75%
<kroson> when is supposed the final artwork to freeze development?
<kklimonda> the final artwork for xsplash is already there
<kklimonda> don't know about final one for gdm
<floating1> 69%, i have reached you almost :)  anyway, the errors are somewhere near 90% or even over 100%... my installation on alpha5 ended at 120% =)
<kroson> and the ubuntu desktop itself
<kroson> like new icons, new wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<kroson> new color scheme
<kroson> of course everyone can change that
<kklimonda> kroson: new icons and new color scheme most likely aren't going to be in 9.10
<kroson> ok
<kroson> i read that plymouth was going to be used in the booting screen
<kroson> is it true?
<kklimonda> no
<kroson> ok tks ;)
<kklimonda> you can read about why not plymouth but xsplash here: http://www.netsplit.com/2009/09/02/making-a-splash/
<floating1> an error occured while installing packages: E: sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<floating1> on xubuntu alpha6 installation at some 90%
<floating1> at 86% I'll check /var/log/syslog if this can install it anyway
<eagles0513875> floating1: installed rebooting now
<eagles0513875> will let u know whats up
<eagles0513875> floating1: normally you get that error when you dont have an internet connection
<floating1> i should have... I don't know if it is connected though
<eagles0513875> well everythign is working for me :)
<floating1> congrats
<eagles0513875> floating1: this a desktop or laptop
<floating1> dell desktop pc
<eagles0513875> ok floating1 type ifconfig in terminal or any konsole
<floating1> while installing ?
<eagles0513875> and if eth0 has an ip then its a bug somewhere else
<eagles0513875> no while on the live cd
<floating1> I got it installed now with that error 5 coming up 5 times
<floating1> I'll boot the isntallation now..
<eagles0513875> humm ok let me know how it goes
<floating1> it doesnt boot for some reason, i have to reset
<floating1> after install it said it will boot, but just black screen came
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> give it a reset :(
<floating1> everything going exactly like alpha5
<floating1> internet will work
<floating1> but the system will freeze after i idle some 5 mins, or at random time
<floating1> and i have to reset
<ActionParsnip> floating1: what if you disable screensavers
<ActionParsnip> floating1: can you not reset X instead of system reset?
<floating1> oh yeah i forgot, after booting it forces me to do manual fsck, which i did now and rebooted
<ActionParsnip> floating1: can you ssh in to the system when it is frozen?
<floating1> after installing , black screen comes and i cant see anything, not any keyboard combos work that i know of
<eagles0513875> woohoo alpha 6 is working for me
<eagles0513875> then again im on kubuntu
<floating1> does it have a ssh server on by default where i can connect ?
<floating1> im not familiar creating one for that test:s
<ActionParsnip> floating1: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<floating1> ok, now it is even worse than alpha5
<ActionParsnip> then you're done
<floating1> when I rebooted again, and chose the installation from grub, i get a black screen directly now
<ActionParsnip> floating1: but grub does load?
<floating1> yea
<ActionParsnip> could try reinstalling grub to pick up the installs again and rewrite grub.cfg
<kklimonda> floating1: wait for some time
<kklimonda> floating1: is your disk working?
<floating1> waited some 4 minutes now, althuogh I tried ctrl-alt-bspace ctrl-alt-del ctrl-alt-f1 already
<floating1> but still black screen
<kklimonda> you are using intel?
<kklimonda> gpu
<floating1> yup
<kklimonda> hmm.. try to disable kms
<kklimonda> (I don't remember how though)
<kklimonda> i think you have to add i915.modinfo=0 to kernel parameters
<kklimonda> erm
<kklimonda> i915.modeset=0
<floating1> where is that ?
<kklimonda> when you reboot computer keep shift to get grub menu
<kklimonda> then press 'e' to enter edit mode, append i915.modeset=0 and press 'c'.
<kklimonda> there should be some short help printed when you get grub menu
<floating1> append to that initrd.img2610-generic i915.modeset=0 like this ?
<kklimonda> after quiet
<kklimonda> or splash
<kklimonda> if there are more than one line see which one has quiet and splash
<floating1> unknown symlink and other errors came first, but then x started and i'm in
<floating1> and now i'm here from the alpha6, so network is working
<floating1> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade gave same errors that the installation gave
<floating1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) ..
<kklimonda> it's not an error itself, the true one should be somewhere above
<floating1> Errors were encountered while processing: openoffice.org-filter-binfilter
<ActionParsnip> floating1: try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get upgrade
<floating1> same errors repeated themselves
<floating1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<floating1> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<floating1> After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<ActionParsnip> floating1: ok whats the thing its saying is in limb?
<ActionParsnip> limbo
<floating1> http://pastebin.com/m6bdb3431
<ActionParsnip> openoffice.org-filter-binfilter seems to be the culprit
<ActionParsnip> floating1: you may have to manually download the deb and force install it
<ActionParsnip> floating1: do you see the deb in /var/cache/apt/archive
<ActionParsnip> floating1: seems prevelent: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hyphen/+bug/192310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192310 in openoffice.org-hyphenation "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation" [High,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> floating1: seems here is the fix; https://bugs.launchpad.net/openoffice/+bug/274556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274556 in openoffice "cannot uninstall openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us (dup-of: 192310)" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> floating1: those commands will need sudo
<floating1> didn't help running those commands
<ActionParsnip> floating1: ok did you try force installing the deb
<ActionParsnip> ?
<ActionParsnip> floating1: sudo dpkg --force-all -i <deb file>
<floating1> nope, I could try that. I didn't get so far yet. Also this is quite unresponsive/laggy
<floating1> changing between terminal tabs of irssi and the cmd line im working, takes almost 2 seconds
<ActionParsnip> floating1: have 2 terminals then
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<floating1> I guess I would just better re-install the grub to get the win xp back, and get back to karmic beta
<Dr_Willis> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6.3-1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Dr_Willis> I was hopeing that they would upgrade to weechat 3 - it came out 2 weeks ago. :)
<kklimonda> dr0pknutz: too late
<kklimonda> erm
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: ^^
<kklimonda> we were already in feature freeze then
<pmatulis> anyone know of current problems booting with encrypted partitions in an LVM volume?
<floating1> ActionParsnip: grrh, tried installing the deb but http://pastebin.com/m6a40d013
<kklimonda> the bug isn't in package itself, it seems that something is broken in OOo
<kklimonda> floating1: do you have /usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.1/program/libbf_migratefilterli.so ?
<virtuald> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/431856 is it possible to change the mime type on attachements?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431856 in linux "rv570 KMS: screens turn off when X starts" [Undecided,New]
<floating1> why does it say 3_1_... while it should be 1_3_...
<floating1> http://packages.debian.org/fi/sid/openoffice.org-filter-binfilter  if you follow here to download, it changes to starting with 3
<kklimonda> hmm, it installs fine here
<floating1> ah 1:3.. i dont know
<kklimonda> version is 3.1.1 and 1: is an epoch number made for packaging purpose
<ActionParsnip> floating1: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/80438edaaa8665a5/76ec27410bcf94ad?lnk=raot
<kklimonda> ActionParsnip: it's not the same problem
<floating1> kklimonda: I have that file
<ActionParsnip> kklimonda: funny, because I websearched "register component 'file:///usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.1/program/libbf_migratefilterli.so' in registry '/var/lib/openoffice/basis3.1/program/services.rdb'" and that came up, that exact string is in the page too
<kklimonda> ActionParsnip: sure - but is says "success" and floating1's log says "failed"
<duffydack> still no good.  audio is a complete disaster.  the only outputs that work are amplified which means its TOO loud even with a minimal slider setting.  touching it sends the volume thru the roof.  alsamixer/gamix is not an option, i might as well stay with jaunty if I have to use those.  oh well....
<ActionParsnip> kklimonda: but its relating to the same file
<floating1> can i uninstall open office altogether ?
<Dr_Willis> Is the sound cards still 'poping' ? i havent noticed it doing so since yesterdays updates
<acicula> floating1: yup
<kklimonda> duffydack: OR you can try working with Daniel and fix it
<ActionParsnip> floating1: can you run: sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice*
<duffydack> Dr_Willis, it does on boot up.. but not playing music.
<Dr_Willis> mine would pop during 'desktop' ussage.. like if i came back.. and  did omthing that would 'beep'  or some how play a sound.. it would pop right befor it started playing.
<duffydack> kklimonda, I didnt know there was anyone in here like that.
<Dr_Willis> I never noticed it during playback. Just  in 'btween'  it likes the card went to sleep/reinitlized every so often
<kklimonda> duffydack: dtchen - one of people responsible for sound
<duffydack> kklimonda, ok well I dont have time at the moment but i`ll keep it in mind.
<floating1> that purge remove ended with something like this, which I don't know if I should take noted http://pastebin.com/m2e5fdf77
<floating1> shall i do the apt-get -f install next
<ActionParsnip> floating1: sounds good
<floating1> that command made it remove that binfilter and nothing else o.O
<ActionParsnip> yowser
<floating1> i did aptitude safe-upgrade again and nothing was to be done, so i guess my system is no up to date without open office. I guess I could try find out the reason why this is so laggy
<floating1> it feels as laggy as ubuntu 9.04  ... the alpha3 was really nice and I thought this intel's performance problem was solved, but now i'm experiencing same lag as with 9.04
<acicula> doing disk stuff?
<floating1> if i want to get the windows xp to grub, should I re-install grub with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<acicula> grub hasnt added windows to the boot list?
<floating1> nop
<ActionParsnip> floating1: wtg :D
<ActionParsnip> floating1: you could try the old intel driver, not sure if there is a karmic repo for it
<acicula> that thread describes how to fix your mbr after it got nuked
<acicula> what kind of lag, i'm on the intel driver too, runs pretty smooth on a 4500hd, even compiz works
<ActionParsnip> floating1: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<ActionParsnip> floating1: change jaunty for karmic, there is a karmic repo on the same server
<floating1> switching between terminal windows, web browser, minimizing window etc, response time is slow
<floating1> this is some oldish mini dell
<floating1> with integrated intel
<acicula> 965 something?
<floating1> yeah i think it was, ( i dont remmeber how to check)
<floating1> some i915 at lsmod
<acicula> ah
<floating1> E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4  when doing that on the webupd8.blogspot.. changed jaunty to karmic when adding those to sources.list
<bender304> I get a 404 when trying to dnload alpha 5. Is this only temporary?
<floating1> I guess they remove the old images. Maybe u want to download the alpha6 instead ?
<bender304> alpha 6 won't boot up
<floating1> black screen ?
<bender304> My alpha 3 works but when I update it won't boot up
<ActionParsnip> floating1: did you run: sudo apt-get update   first?
<floating1> ActionParsnip: ah :)
<floating1> hmm, still it cannot find the package
<bender304> It says Unable to connect to the system bus: Failed to connect to socket...
<floating1> bender304: i had alpha3 working nicely, but some update messed it up. alpha5 and alpha6 installations gives me errors and i'm having some problems with them
<ActionParsnip> floating1: you need to run apt-get update to download the definations for what packages are on the new servers you just added
<floating1> yeah, but I run that, and after try install the intel driver, but still it cannot find it
<ActionParsnip> floating1: other than that repo i know very little of intel vga, i peronally avoid them and alwaysalways go for nvidia
<bender304> Maybe I'll just lay low for a while
<floating1> ok, but I would like to get the xp to the grub now, but i'm not sure which way to go
<ActionParsnip> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> floating1: its so much more tricky than grub is
<eagles0513875> floating1: normally you have win installed first leaving space for kubuntu and karmic automatically tricks windows by using grub instead of the nt boot loader
<floating1> yeah, that's the order I prefer for that reason
<floating1> ok, I think the grub got fixed now with those commands @ that Grub2 url's dual-booting section :)
<eagles0513875> floating1: :)
<eagles0513875> floating1: what grub does is is trick windows into thinking its using its own ntboot loader when its not
<mrmcq2u> so its part of usplash/xsplash?
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 does make it easier to change the grub2 background for my boot menus. :)
<Dr_Willis> Now i just got to find a good image...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<luckyone> howdy - last nights updates didn't prompt me to configure grub-pc and after restart it doesn't find my OS...
<andresmh> my verizon mobile broandband I use with a builtin sierra wireless modem doesn't work
<andresmh> the modem is listed
<andresmh> but when selecting the network from the gnome network panel it just doesn't connect to it
<andresmh> any ideas of how to even start to debug this?
 * Dr_Willis has no clue
<Dr_Willis> too fancy for me.. and to expensive.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<andresmh> :)
<andresmh> i'm probably going to have to revert to an older version of the network manager
<ripps> Ahh!
<wastrel> hey you guys
<ripps> Canberra sound effects now makes these horrible screeching noise
<Dr_Willis> I do recall some wizard/setting to let you easiailly chaneg what manages the networks.. wicd. or network-manager.. or whatever...
<NerveClasp> i have a question.. how to make microphone sound through speakers? i use ubuntu 9.10, built-in soundcard and usb creative soundcard...
<foxray> volume is up?
<ripps> screw that, all sound is screwed up now!
<NerveClasp> yeap=)))
<andresmh> how does one find out the PPA for a package, in particular for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<NerveClasp> i really need it
<hexa--> andresmh google "piece of software" ppa
<foxray> hmm, i just upgraded to 9.10 from jaunty on my netbook and man it flys, avi video problems with stuttering fixed and ethernet connects really fast, no issues with sound
<andresmh> clever hexa-- ;)
<foxray> slight bug with udevd during bootup and cups, other than that its running real well
<NerveClasp> foxray: did you try to speak into microphone?
<foxray> NerveClasp, if I had a microphone i'd test for you but i don't
<BluesKaj> andresmh, the network manager is in the regular repos , not ppa
<NerveClasp> well, I do, but it doesn't work... levels show that sound comes into system, but it doesn't come out, so to say((((((
<andresmh> yeah but I want an older version of it BluesKaj
<wastrel> compiz doesn't work on my koala
<andresmh> i found the ppa deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<BluesKaj> andresmh, the older versions aren't very good
<BluesKaj> try wicd
<andresmh> the new version doesn't do it for my 3g builtin modem and i am about to go on a trip
<andresmh> :(
<NerveClasp> wastrel:  you have to install compiz and emerald through apt-get
<wastrel> it's installed
<andresmh> let me try the previous version if that doesnt work i'll try wicd
<andresmh> what are the cons of wicd?
<wastrel> oh that's weird
<wastrel> i have compiz binary but not the package
<wastrel> ok
<NerveClasp> wastrel: is your compiz fusion icon installed?
<BluesKaj> depends on your HW andresmh
<andresmh> ok, i guess i'll just try
<NerveClasp> any suggestions on my sound problem? in 9.04 there was sound manager, where I could whether enable or disable microphone, but nothing here..
<alankila> NerveClasp: use the speaker icon in the task bar
<BluesKaj> alsamixer , kmix
<alankila> umm... KDE?
<NerveClasp> alankila: there ain't one(((
<NerveClasp> I've installed PulseAudio, but it didn't help...
<BluesKaj> NerveClasp, that means you need to re/install alsa-utils and alsa-base
<alankila> anyway in Gnome you also have System > Preferences > Sound for controlling sound input. In my case there isn't actually specific microphone setting, just a more generic "SB Audigy Analog Stereo". But it works, I guess this doesn't even have a mic input
<alankila> anyway, gotta run.
<ripps> What happened to audio, everything is static now
<ripps> It's alsa that's become corrupted, because sound is still okay with oss
<BluesKaj> alsa is fine sounding here ..depends on your HW , i guess
<ripps> everything was working this morning, but then I installed a large number of updates, and after reboot alsa was broken
<ethana2> so, my 9.10 install is hosed
<BluesKaj> ripps, try reinstallin alsa-utils and alsa-base
<ethana2> so I tried to chroot into it from 9.04 and run updates
<ethana2> but it can't get online when I do that to run them
<ethana2> 9.10 won't boot no matter what kernel I use
<ethana2> it just goes black and starts beeping
<Dr_Willis> is it Beeping out in Morse Code?
<ripps> BluesKaj: still not working, though I should probably reboot first.
<BluesKaj> yeah, might work, ripps
<BluesKaj> no guarantees ...karmic is still broken in some ways
<ripps> BluesKaj: sound still screwy
<BluesKaj> ripps , got pulseaudio installed ? it was missing after upgrading yesterday , and beleive it or not it sounds quite good now
<ripps> It says it's installed, but I've checked in several apps, both pulse and alsa have static for sound, but oss sounds fine (a little quiet, though).
<ripps> Pulse shouldn't be able to screw up programs that are using alsa directly, right?
<NerveClasp> reintalled alsa, have pulse, but my mic is still dead... his levels are jumping when I test it, but no sound comes out from speakers...
<BluesKaj> well, depends on your HW it seems , more so than in the previous  versions
<ripps> Actually, I was using the ubuntu-audio-dev ppa, but it seems I'm using the main repo version of pulse now.
<NerveClasp> but under 9.04 it worked.......
 * Twigathy notes upstart in his list of updates...considers backing up this install before upgrading >_<
<BluesKaj> we're all having audio issues after tha last upgrade, or so it seems
<ripps> was something related to udev installed? I get udev warnings at boot instead of usplash, and now today audio is broken. I'm think there are some hardware detection issues and possibly broken udev
<NerveClasp> please remind me other sound systems accept xine (audio engines so to say) maybe installing other will help in some way..
<ethana2> Dr_Willis: if it is morse code it's a very boring message
<ethana2> although that would be a very interesting debugging tool
<ethana2> KERNEL PANIC stop
<blackxored> karmic alpha 6 has been reported to run on vmware server???
<ebag> Anyone else experience strange interrupt issues after apt-get dist-upgrade last night?  My coworkers screen, num-lock light, and hard disk light are all going in "strobe mode" after a reboot.  Ubuntu Karmic.
<eagles0513875> blackxored: im running it on virtual box which i find quicker then vmware server even workstation
<ebag> and only certain keystrokes get through... it's like everything is fighting for interrupts.
<blackxored> eagles0513875, I had this issues with X loading with vbox and vmware server on alpha5
<blackxored> eagles0513875, I'm downloading a6 now, hope it works
<blackxored> eagles0513875, I have a vmware setup already done
<eagles0513875> the x issues not starting during start up seems to have been fixed in alpha 6 but then agian i never had x issues on vbox with alpha 5
 * Twigathy backs up his 19GB / :>
<eagles0513875> just did a clean install on my macbook pro as duel boot and the x issue is gone
<NerveClasp> no problems with udev
<NerveClasp> *accept=than
<NerveClasp> *then =) oh my(((
<NerveClasp> no suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: nice
<ActionParsnip> NerveClasp: not seen anything about udev personally
<ActionParsnip> NerveClasp: is it related to anything?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: if you want a good laugh the way i fixed my x issue in alpha 5 was by installing the driver from nvidia not the one in the repos
<ActionParsnip> i have no udev in my dmesg for 20 hours uptime
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: can happen, glad you got the gold tough
<eagles0513875> ya not its working :)
<eagles0513875> now
<eagles0513875> nv is working by default
<eagles0513875> im scared to try the driver from the repos
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: dont install it, you'll be fine :)
<ripps> Man, it seems there are a number of system changes that are creating issues as you upgrade. I've been using karmic since late alpha2, perhaps I should reinstall karmic so it's a little cleaner.
<ActionParsnip> im on the beta 190 driver
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: is that worth installing
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: not noticed really, the most graphical thing i do is frets on fire and its fine with either
<BluesKaj> I have several apps including wicd-networkmanager that don't show up in the toolbar , which need to be sudo'd in oder to start
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: just installed it for a laugh
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: afaik, users should be able to run wicd
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: might install the 185 thats out now from nvidia
<NerveClasp> here something:
<NerveClasp> Sep 15 17:33:38 area15 pulseaudio[3515]: alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write!
<NerveClasp> Sep 15 17:33:38 area15 pulseaudio[3515]: alsa-sink.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<NerveClasp> Sep 15 17:33:38 area15 pulseaudio[3515]: alsa-sink.c: We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail() returned 0 or another value < min_avail.
<ripps> Hmm... I'm getting this over and over in my messages log:
<NerveClasp> and then a bunch of
<ripps> Sep 18 08:26:46 ripps-desktop pulseaudio[2674]: ratelimit.c: 383 events suppressed
<NerveClasp> Sep 18 15:36:10 area15 pulseaudio[3569]: ratelimit.c: 24 events suppressed
<NerveClasp> yeap(((
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, it isn't just wicd that isn't in users ...there are several others
<ripps> How do I downgrade my pulseaudio to the previous version?
<Pici> Did either of you log a bug for this?
<ripps> I'm not sure where to file the bug, alsa or pusle?
<ActionParsnip> ripps: you'll need to remove what you have, then find a repo or deb with the older one on. It can get messy
<Pici> ripps: The messages are coming from pulse, so file a bug against that.
<Pici> Best to diagnose the real issues so that they can be fixed for other users
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<stikonas> after latest libqtindicate-qt upgrade on Kubuntu 9.10, Konversation no longer works. It tries to load libindicate-qt.so.0 but only libindicate-qt.so.1 is available
<stikonas> Konversation probably need rebuilding
<eagles0513875> stikonas: is that still the kde 3 version or the kde4 port of it
<stikonas> kde4 port of it, 1.1 alpha to be precise
<stikonas> eagles0513875: ^^
<eagles0513875> stikonas: ahhh ok hows it looking
<eagles0513875> and btw did you compile it from svn repo
<stikonas> eagles, it just says that error while loading shared libraries: libindicate-qt.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory\
<stikonas> I used package from repository, but now I'm compiling svn version
<eagles0513875> stikonas: run sudo ldconfig that should update your libs that are used
<eagles0513875> svn would also be better stikonas reason being any changes that are made you pull them and recompile
<eagles0513875> stikonas: also run on kubuntu or ubuntu sudo apt-get build-dep konversation that will install any of its missing dependencies
<ripps> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/432508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432508 in pulseaudio "[Karmic] Audio is nothing but static (dup-of: 432506)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432506 in pulseaudio "[Karmic] Audio is nothing but static" [Undecided,New]
 * lupine_85 reckons .so.1 won't be ABI-compatible with .so.0
<graingert> ls
<graingert> when can you pre-order karmic cd's from ship it?
<Vtec> so what are the advantages as to having Jaunty and Koala? I am new to linux and am starting up with Jaunty I would like to know what is good about Karmic compared to Jaunty
<Pici> graingert: Usually closer to beta/rc
<graingert> Pici, coooooooool
<graingert> Vtec, it's just the next version
<Pici> Vtec: karmic doesnt boot :P
<graingert> Pici, lol
<graingert> Vtec, just play the waiting game
<graingert> Vtec, if you are going to start now; it's best to wait for Karmic Release
<NoelJB> when did templates disappear from the Create Document menu?  anyone else have them?  I was looking for a plain old text file.
<NoelJB> no biggie, just odd that they're gone.
<creative1412> guys i got proplems i can't use update manger to upgrade from Jaunty
<graingert> NoelJB, I never had them
<graingert> creative1412, update-manager is crap - use a fresh install
<NoelJB> graingert, ok
<graingert> this is discotronic
<Vtec> I know I will wait for the stable release but I'm just wondering is Karmic better than Jaunty in some ways? if so, how?
<graingert> Vtec, Mainly new features
<NoelJB> Vtec, for one thing, Karmic has been stable, Jaunty almost always crashes on me within a day or three.
<graingert> Vtec, check the Alpha release notes
<stikonas> Vtec, newer kernel always means better hardware support
<graingert> NoelJB, ? Jaunty is stable and Karmic is not?
<NoelJB> graingert, opposite for me.  For me, Jaunty has had all the stability of MS-Windows VISTA.
<stikonas> graingert: Jaunty is very unstable with ext4 file system, it is just terrible
<graingert> stikonas, yeah, well what do you expect for bleeding edge file systems?
<Vtec> ohhh I see
<Vtec> thankyou guys!
<graingert> Vtec, you sir are welcome
<Vtec> my jaunty is very stable has never had a problem after i installedi t
<graingert> Vtec, this is true
<stikonas> graingert: well, ext4 in mainline kernel was quite stable, some ubuntu patches has broken it
<graingert> NoelJB, Actually my Vista is rather stable
<graingert> NoelJB, it's just slow to get going
<Vtec> Hey can anyone help me my wireless connection is showing a slow connection (9% at the moment) and yet the other routers I see show a WAY better connection than mine, does anyone know how I can make mine stronger? I mean it is one room away
<graingert> NoelJB, about 3 hours into booting it it compares in speed to my ubuntu build
<NoelJB> graingert, too off-topic to get into.
<James147> stikonas: I am running ext4 with jaunty and havent had any problems with it
<stikonas> eagles0513875: after recompilation Konversation works fine, so it this was just ABI problem, needs recompilation
<creative1412> Vtec: When installing Ubuntu from Alpha 6 in a dual-boot configuration with another operating system, such as Windows Vista, the grub2 configuration will not present an option to boot to the other OS. Investigation of this issue is ongoing
<graingert> NoelJB, fair, fair
<NoelJB> :)
<creative1412> Vtec: that's nasty
<eagles0513875> ya stikonas whats the link to the svn repo
<graingert> creative1412, well I was amazed when the ubuntu first did it
<graingert> creative1412, I am used to doing it manular
<stikonas> eagles0513875: svn+ssh://stikonas@svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/extragear/network/konversation
<creative1412> graingert: i didn't use grub2 before
<eagles0513875> stikonas: O_o
<creative1412> graingert: can i use grub 1?
<eagles0513875> that your svn repo
<graingert> creative1412, to do what?
<Vtec> creative1412: do you think changing wireless channels would help?
<creative1412> Vtec: don't use wirelees :]
<graingert> Vtec, depends what are everyone else on?
<stikonas> eagles0513875: use svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde... , it is not my repository, but I have an account on KDE svn server
<graingert> Vtec, can you increase the dB of the airel
<Vtec> i don't know how would I find out?
<eagles0513875> nice stikonas
<Vtec> graingert, I have no idea how can I find out?
<graingert> Vtec, aricrack suite
<graingert> aircrack-ng suite*
<Vtec> hmm idk what that is lol
<Vtec> changing wireless channels might help then?
<graingert> !aircrack-ng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack-ng
<graingert> !aircrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack
<graingert> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<graingert> ??
<graingert> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<graingert> ugh
<graingert> !botabuse | graingert
<ubottu> graingert, please see my private message
<graingert> !search factoid
<ubottu> Found: orgthingy-#ubuntu-offtopic, lazy, ubotu, worst-#ubuntu-offtopic, yes-#ubuntu-offtopic, trolls-#ubuntu-offtopic, factoids, orgything-#ubuntu-offtopic*, scope, goodbotuse
<NerveClasp> are there some themes for grub2 in project, or it will be b\w? will we be able to set some picture on the background like in grub1?
<acicula> graingert: you can boost output power of your wireless, not the sensivity?
<graingert> acicula, you can only do that
<acicula> that doesnt help the signal strenght then of an AP
<graingert> acicula, How can it not?
<graingert> acicula, Increasing the signal strength = that
<graingert> "that doesnt help the signal strenght then of an AP"
<graingert> therefor
<graingert>  Increasing the signal strength  doesnt help the signal strenght then of an AP
<graingert> acicula, douche
<acicula> helps you send stuff farther, doesnt help you receive poor signals from farher away
<acicula> there's no need for namecalling
<graingert> yes it does
<graingert> it's like shouting
<graingert> a lower pitch should carry further :-p but that is different physics
<Vtec> Hello I have really slow reception to my router under my homepage for configuration I see an option that says Turbo Mode: Enable/Disable it's disabled I've never touched it before, would enabling it increase my signal strength?
<chrisw2> Vtec: If you want a sure-fire way of picking up ANY interference on the 2.4GHz band and you don't mind paying, then have a look at the WiSpy. It's a 2.4GHz radio that plugs into the USB port and scans the entire band. Works with Windows and Linux. Cost me £120 I think, but boy is it worth it!
<Vtec> no money >.>
<chrisw2> Bummer!
<eagles0513875> Vtec: i would enable it you have nothing to loose
<Vtec> hmm good point
<chrisw2> In that case, Aircrack-ng as metioned above, or Kismet, although you'll only pick up WiFi channels and nothing else.
<Vtec> is that bad?
<chrisw2> Depends on what's causing your low signal.
<acicula> the 2.4Ghz wifi operates in is also used by bluetooth and all sorts of other crap like baby monitors, all of which can cause interference
<chrisw2> What's the distance between the router and pc?
<Vtec> like 15 feet lol
<Vtec> maybe 20
<chrisw2> Is there a wall separating it, or is it line of sight?
<Vtec> no a few walls
<eagles0513875> Vtec: can you change the channel or something it could also be conflicting with a neighbors wifi singal
<eagles0513875> signal
<Vtec> ohhh
<Vtec> ill try change channels
<chrisw2> How old is the building?
<Vtec> and ill enable turbo mode
<Vtec> idk chris lol :/
<eagles0513875> you wanna know whats funny though ChanServ
<eagles0513875> chrisw2:
<eagles0513875> im in a stone house and i get signal all over cept in the kitchen lol
<eagles0513875> get it in the living area just before the kitchen
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> then again i am on a linksys router
<chrisw2> Some new buildings have aluminium sheets in the walls - screws up reception totally. So does copper pipes, central heating etc.
<eagles0513875> chrisw2: im in a stone house
<eagles0513875> lol
<chrisw2> Well I live in Cornwall where many of the older buildings are made of granite and a single granite wall can totally block a WiFi signal
<robin0800>  Konversation no longer works. It tries to load libindicate-qt.so.0 but only libindicate-qt.so.1 is available
<Kubusticaz> wtf i can't boot anymore
<Kubusticaz> and grub?
<Amaranth> that's somewhat expected
<Kubusticaz> if press shift doesn't appear nothing
<Amaranth> robin0800: Koversation should not even be installable
<Amaranth> Oh, they broke the packaging :/
<robin0800> a
<Kubusticaz> anyone can tell me how could i get the menu to chooose recovery kernekl ?
<robin0800> Amaranth why whats wrong with it
<Amaranth> robin0800: They should have changed the name of the package when they bumped the soname
<Amaranth> robin0800: konversation hopefully just needs a rebuild
<Kubusticaz> anyone can tell me about the boot?
<robin0800> Amaranth well i'm on x-chat now but i don't like it much
 * genii-around makes coffee
<acicula> Kubusticaz: can you try an older kernel?
<Kubusticaz> acicula: well xD i can't choose the older
<Kubusticaz> if i press shift doesn't appear the menu
<robin0800> Kubusticaz yes if you have an alternate cd
<Kubusticaz> welll i have installed....
<Kubusticaz> i have not alternate stuff i had a system that worked before of updating
<Kubusticaz> but now i can't figure out how to get the grub menu
<Kubusticaz> because on wiki it said i should press SHIFT
<chrisw2> Kubusticaz: Normally you press ESC
<Kubusticaz> mm that was not for grub 1?
<Kubusticaz> well i can try again just to try
<Kubusticaz> but i think that is grub2
<chrisw2> Kubusticaz: Or was it ENTER? Damn, where's a cup of tea when you need it!
<robin0800> Kubusticaz If you read the release notes you will see they say you should at least have a live cd before you upgrade to alpha 6
<Kubusticaz> i have this live... robin0800
<Kubusticaz> or i should write here...
<Kubusticaz> should not
<Kubusticaz> mm i have seen i have grub.cfg..
<Kubusticaz> that's bad
<Kubusticaz> it's grub2
<routeriplost> anyone know how to find my router ip address...its not appearing the the "route -n" command?
 * Kubusticaz rebooting speaking bad words
<robin0800> Kubusticaz see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<chrisw2> routeriplost: You can take a guess by running /sbin/ifconfig
<routeriplost> tried that, tried guessing
<BluesKaj> your grub conf file is  /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but it's not editable unless you know what your doing , you edit grub safely in /etc/default/grub but make a backup just in case
<chrisw2> routeriplost: Most use 10.0.0.2, 192.168.0.1, 192.168.1.1, 192.168.0.254 or 192.168.1.254
<natewiebe13> it anyone having issues with the live cd not booting? (gets to the ubuntu screen and says that the boot cd is unreadable)
<chrisw2> routeriplost: Have also seen 10.0.0.138
<graingert> routeriplost, reset it?
<routeriplost> just booted it
<robin0800> Kubusticaz you need to edit /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<chrisw2> What does route tell you?
<graingert> routeriplost, try using ettercap-ng
<routeriplost> it tells me my ip of 192.168.158.1
<graingert> ok
<graingert> what happens when you go there?
<routeriplost> it shows the services i am running on localhost
<chrisw2> routeriplost: You could also use traceroute - the first item in the list should be your router
<graingert> hmm
<graingert> chrisw2, good plan
<routeriplost> chrisw3: that won't work because i am wirelessly connected to the internet and to the router without internet
<natewiebe13> so everyone's alpha 6 live cd is working?
<routeriplost> chrisw2: two different connections
<dholbach> #ubuntu-classroom Session in 8 minutes: How to run an Ubuntu Jam session!
<eagles0513875> im on kubuntu and i can confirm that its workign natewiebe13
<graingert> routeriplost, ok disconect the second one
<graingert> and use ettercap ng
<eagles0513875> dholbach: jam session????
<routeriplost> routeriplost: then i will disconnect from irc
<eagles0513875> dholbach: what does that mean
<graingert> routeriplost, yeah I know
<chrisw2> routeriplost: If you have the documentation and the necessary configuration info, then maybe a reset is in order...
<graingert> routeriplost, install ettercap-ng first
<dholbach> eagles0513875: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams
<routeriplost> if its not a router and just a modem, would that make a difference if its giving me an ip of 192.168.157.1?
<chrisw2> routeriplost: Only if you know all the settings on there - including port forwarding etc!
<eagles0513875> ty dholbach :)
<chrisw2> routeriplost: Is this on cable or ADSL?
<routeriplost> adsl modem
<graingert> hmm
<graingert> routeriplost, can't you just read the docs?
<chrisw2> routeriplost: Model number?
<graingert> routeriplost, what is the make of your router
<routeriplost> 3com homeconnect dual link
<graingert> routeriplost, is it brand new?
<routeriplost> it is, but it is several years old
<routeriplost> was sitting in a factory new
<graingert> routeriplost, http://www.scribd.com/doc/2091576/3com-Homeconnect-ADSL-cli
<chrisw2> routeriplost: I believe that's a modem, not a router. Hence no gateway IP
<routeriplost> chrisw2: how do i edit the configurations in it?
<chrisw2> routeriplost: Wouldn't know. Have a look at http://www.3com.com/services/
<routeriplost> ok, thanks all
<natewiebe13> eagles0513875: what did you burn your livecd with?
<chrisw2> routeriplost: graingert's link looks promising!
<routeriplost> chrisw2: its not loading, has flash and javascript
<graingert> chrisw2, w0tt
<graingert> chrisw2, w00t*
<chrisw2> :)
<eagles0513875> natewiebe13: nero i burned it on my windows desktop
<eagles0513875> its currently duelbooting with bootcamp on my macbook pro
<natewiebe13> okay.. i used brasero and it failed twice
<natewiebe13> once it failed fixating, next it finished, but wouldnt boot
<routeriplost> thanks though graingert and chris wilson
<natewiebe13> *brasero from karmic (fully updated)
<chrisw2> routeriplost: You're using a browser that doesn't support flash or js???
<graingert> natewiebe13, did you just drag and drop the .iso?
<routeriplost> chrisw2: w3m
<chrisw2> OIC
<graingert> chrisw2, use firefox :-p
<natewiebe13> graingert: no.. burn image
<Spike1506> I was wondering if the ati bug has been reported already (when using a ati card the gdm keeps looping and the desktop never shows).
<graingert> natewiebe13, perhaps?
<dmsuperman> How can I set the resolution in 9.10 when it's running in a VM with ubuntu host? The only options in the drop down are "640x480" and "800x600"
<graingert> dmsuperman, you need to install the VM's additions
<dmsuperman> graingert: The kernel module fails to build :(
<natewiebe13> graingert: perhaps what?
<graingert> dmsuperman, ok well what is the VM?
<dmsuperman> It's VBox
<dmsuperman> OSE
<graingert> dmsuperman, ok then upgrade to the latest CSE
<dmsuperman> Is there a repository for that?
<graingert> dmsuperman, yep
<graingert> dmsuperman, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<graingert> dmsuperman, "Debian-based Linux distributions: Add one of the following lines according to your distribution to your /etc/apt/sources.list: "
<graingert> dmsuperman, then add the key etc (you know the drill)
<dmsuperman> Indeed ;)
<chrisw2> routeriplost: Either use firefox etc, or if you can't usi a gui then borrow someone else's PC :)
<graingert> chrisw2, true, or get an account and wget the .txt
<chrisw2> graingert: Indeed
<graingert> Crashbit, *high five*
<graingert> chrisw2*, *high five*
<dmsuperman> graingert: I just realized, how will that make a difference?
<dmsuperman> graingert: The module fails to build inside the guest
<dmsuperman> graingert: Won't it still fail?
<graingert> dmsuperman, yeah but it includes a later version of the guest additions
<dmsuperman> I see
<graingert> dmsuperman, they upgrade them each time as well as the vm code
<xmnt> when is the beta expected to be released?
<graingert> xmnt, look at topic
<xmnt> graingert, yes I'm using alpha6
<graingert> xmnt, no look at it again
<xmnt> graingert, and?
<graingert> xmnt, if I have to paste you the link
<graingert> xmnt, I will slap you with a wet fish
<xmnt> graingert, you could've just answered and saved about 4 lines of text
<graingert> xmnt, ok you get slapped
<xmnt> graingert, let me show you ... in 2 weeks ... that would've been a good one
<graingert> xmnt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
 * graingert slaps xmnt with a wet fish
<xmnt> or here ... maybe like this ... sept. 28th ... theres another good one
<graingert> xmnt, just pipe the topic to grep "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule"
<dmsuperman> lol
<graingert> !topic | xmnt
<ubottu> xmnt: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<graingert> dmsuperman, your vm working yet?
<graingert> dmsuperman, what version of ubuntu is the guest?
<chrisw2> routeriplost: Just reading the pdf, it says the IP address is set up when the IP wizard is run ( a Windows program no less). Is this fresh out of the box or has it been used before?
<dmsuperman> graingert: alpha6 is the guest
<dmsuperman> graingert: It's still downloading the non-ose version
<graingert> dmsuperman, what it the host?
<graingert> dmsuperman, jaunty?
<dmsuperman> Indeed
<graingert> dmsuperman, epic
<[GuS_home]> guys... in karmic i am upgrading postfix and failis to finish cause of this: postfix/postfix-script: warning: stopping the Postfix mail system with force
<dmsuperman> :)
<[GuS_home]> and says "fail"
<Blinkiz> I would like to run my virtual machines with hugepages activated. In jaunty and before, I had a little bash script with the line "exec kvm --mem-path /hugepages $@", that libvirt had in it's emulator path. In karmic, libvirt is complaining that this bash script is not a binary file and will not start the virtual machine. So, how can I go around the problem so libvirt accepts my bash script as a valid emulator? Or, how do I activate hugepage in l
<Blinkiz> ibvirt with the version supplied in karmic?
<graingert> dmsuperman, give me a ping when it's done
<dmsuperman> graingert: It's building the vboxdrv modules now
<graingert> graingert, oober do you have DKMS?
<ikonia> tooquick for me
<routeriplost> why is the apply button always grayed out in any preferences of any editted network connection?
<TheFuzzball> Has anyone had problems with splashx in a VM?
<dmsuperman> graingert: K, non-ose installed and my guest is booted
<dmsuperman> graingert: I'm trying to install the guest module again
<graingert> dmsuperman, epic
<graingert> dmsuperman, version 3.0?
<dmsuperman> Roughly
<dmsuperman> 3.0.6
<graingert> dmsuperman, ah ok
<eurythmia> is there a *good* way to upgrade from alpha 5 to alpha 6 ?
<graingert> dmsuperman, all good so far :-D
<graingert> eurythmia, clean install from burnt iso
<eurythmia> I see. Any other contenders?
<kklimonda> hey, is "open files" limit from ulimit -n set per application or for user?
<dmsuperman> graingert: It works, thanks for your help :)
<graingert> dmsuperman, w00t
<dmsuperman> Well, mostly, the guest auto-resize doesn't work
<graingert> dmsuperman, that never worked for me :-(
<graingert> dmsuperman, perhaps a reboot of the guest and host
<dmsuperman> I think I just got it, it just takes some "jiggling" :P
<graingert> dmsuperman, yep xD
<graingert> dmsuperman, x needs native support for that kinda thing
<dmsuperman> I heard 3.0 includes direct 3d access to the video card, is this true?
<Twigathy> wahey, the latest set of updates trashed my NFS root install
<chrisw2> dmsuperman: direct3d is experimental, but works OK
<chrisw2> dmsuperman: OpenGL support appeared in version 2.x
<Twigathy> I get this just before it hangs: "udevd-work[1225]: error changing netif name eth0 to eth3: Device or resource busy"
<dmsuperman> Hmm
<dmsuperman> chrisw2: Would you say it's good enough to play a game with?
<chrisw2> dmsuperman: Depends on the game. Suck it and see really. That said, I've seen some games refuse to install or run on PCs that don't support virtualisation (they complain about a debugger being installed) but this is in no way related to 3D support
<chrisw2> dmsuperman: OpenGL games will probably run better than Direct3D ones.
<natewiebe13> still no luck with burning alpha 6, both with ultraiso for windows and brasero for ubuntu.. im using the i386 desktop cd
<natewiebe13> would all of the bugs on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ be fixed for alpha 6?
<thiebaude> i click on a floppy drive icon and nothing happens
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis,  are you here?
<Twigathy> mmmm....
<Twigathy> anybody know about udev and where its rules live, specifically ones related to networking?
<Twigathy> I need to disable the if renaming/mangling it does on boot...
<chrisw2> Twigathy: Look in /etc/udev/rules.d if memory serves me correctly
<Twigathy> ah, yep, you're right
<Twigathy> ackkk.... different flavour of broken now!
<chrisw2> Shouldn't fiddle ;)
<Twigathy> chrisw2: well... I'm trying to work out what precisely has broken my NFS root setup so I can report a bug!
<chrisw2> Logs not giving any clues?
<Twigathy> I don't get logs, the boot fails before then
<chrisw2> dmesg?
<Twigathy> I don't get that far into boot, that's the problem ;)
<chrisw2> Oh
<Twigathy> udev messes with the interface names and the boot hangs
<qcode> Will Ubuntu 9.10 come with KDE 4.3?
<chrisw2> Maybe you need to look in etc/network/interfaces and check nothing's amiss there.
<Twigathy> That's blank, other than lo :o
<Twigathy> maybe if I add in the auto eth0 stuffs
<chrisw2> It's worth a shot.
 * Twigathy tries this :)
<chrisw2> What killed it?
<Twigathy> me
<chrisw2> Oooohkay.
<Twigathy> i think due to a different bug
<chrisw2> Are you registered with ubuntuforums.org? Someone there might be able to help you better...
<Twigathy> I ... might be >_<
<Twigathy> Don't remember
<Twigathy> trouble is it's such a hilariously low-impact bug because I bet there's next to nobody that uses NFS root c_c
<Dr_Willis> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in karmic
<Spike1506> !info kde-desktop
<ubottu> Package kde-desktop does not exist in karmic
<Spike1506> must be kubuntu-desktop i believe
<Dr_Willis> im not sure how well the package versions match up with the actual KDE versions
<oldude67> now that is bull i am running it.
<Dr_Willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.150 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info konqueror
<ubottu> konqueror (source: kdebase): KDE 4's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 918 kB, installed size 3412 kB
<Dr_Willis> so version 4:4.3.1  -  the 4.3.1 matches the KDE version?
<Dr_Willis> Ive never understood the versioning # scheme
<Twigathy> well, I can get back into my pre-update state ^_^
<chrisw2> Ah well, shuttign up shop and heading home. Peace-out guys!
<Twigathy> messy messy
<Twigathy> o/
<Cyberkilla> Yay
<Cyberkilla> The xsplash is not ugly any more.
<Cyberkilla> I wonder what they do with the GDM theme.
<malnilion> Cyberkilla, yeah, it would be nice if it would sort of match the xsplash.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. If one plugs in a exteranal usb hard drive - NTFS filesystem.. Does it pop up an icon for you guys? its not doing it here.
<Cyberkilla> : )
<malnilion> Dr_Willis, I'm running netbook edition and it pops up here.
<Dr_Willis> not sure if its a user setting or somthing else goofed.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My new 1.5 gb Hd is only 1.36gb  :P
<Cyberkilla> Dr_Willis: Sorry, I only have one external HDD and it's ext3.
<graingert> Dr_Willis, prolly a permissions problem
<Dr_Willis> cd Yea. this one is about to become ext3 :)
<Cyberkilla> Oh, I hate the way they do that. The GB/GiB trick.
<Dr_Willis> as long as they all use the same #'scheme i guess it dont matter.
<Cyberkilla> Plus the space reserved by the "master file table".
<Dr_Willis> I got 4TB of external USB drives now on this box.
<Cyberkilla> Nice
<Cyberkilla> I barely use any space.
<Dr_Willis> Speaking of External USb.. saw some that had network ports.. Now Networking + samba - would that be faster or slower then a straight USB conection? Im not sure how the samba overhead would affect speeds.
<Cyberkilla> That said, my 80GB external drive is almost full. I'm scared to delete anything, so I have copies of folders with very subtle changes to the files in each one.
<Cyberkilla> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> Ive gone from Stacks of Floppies.. to Stacks of CD's to Stacks of DVD's to Stacks of USB hard Drives.
<Cyberkilla> If you had a gigabit ethernet connection, what would that equate to? Without overhead compensating... 1,000Mb / 8 = 125MiB/s?
<graingert> Dr_Willis, when will the cloud finally be viable!!
<Cyberkilla> Is that right? 125MiB per second.
<Dr_Willis> graingert:  im not even sure what all this buzzwords about 'cloud' actually mean... :)
<Dr_Willis> Cyberkilla:  i never can get the #'s straight.
<graingert> Dr_Willis, Cloud means some other bugger deals with it
<Cyberkilla> Cloud is a novel idea, when you are referring to some technology out of star trek.
<Dr_Willis> Cyberkilla:  so a hard drive itself would be the bottleneck - on a Gigibit Network  then?
<graingert> Cyberkilla, like an automatic door or the Iphone
<Cyberkilla> "Cloud" as it means now, is just a series of proprietary server clusters:P
<Cyberkilla> lol
<Cyberkilla> I mean, Memory Alpha/LCARS
<graingert> Cyberkilla, or open servers they can cloud too you know
 * Dr_Willis does know it takes a long time to fill up 1.5TB on usb, :)
<Cyberkilla> I want a computer with KiloQuads of memory.
<blackxored> as I stated before, I'm download karmic-a6 now, has anyone ran it on vmware server???
<Cyberkilla> graingert: That's true, but the underlying technologies are proprietary, aren't they?
<Cyberkilla> It's just a virtual machine, isn't it?
<Cyberkilla> You stick the OS into a virtualised environment. I'm just pretending to know how these Cloud networks work.
<Cyberkilla> They seem like overhead central to me though.
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, i'm trying to map my super key to show my apps menu (start menu style) following this guide: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/43491.aspx
<Cyberkilla> They can't possible be more cost effective or efficient than a cluster of dedicated servers.
<Cyberkilla> It won't work, afaik.
<ActionParsnip> I get to System → Preferences → Keyboard Shortcuts but I dont see Show the panel's main menu. under desktop
<Cyberkilla> It is regarded like SHIFT/ALT/CTRL
<Cyberkilla> It is a modifier Key in linux.
<graingert> Cyberkilla, no eukaliptus?
<Cyberkilla> So you can't assign WINKEY as a keybinding. Unless something has changed recently.
<ActionParsnip> Cyberkilla: xev returns Super_L
<Dr_Willis> whoa.. they did some work with the ntfs-3g stuff? I just mounted my extarnal ntfs (brand new) via fstab/hand and got the message
<Dr_Willis> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 1).
<Dr_Willis> The file system wasn't safely closed on Windows. Fixing.
<Dr_Willis> Thats a new feature now isent it. :)
<graingert> Dr_Willis, Fixing it?
<ActionParsnip> Cyberkilla: you are right. i cant assign it to anything
<Cyberkilla> ActionParsnip: I am not 100%, but that is what I've been told. I tried it too. It's still work looking around, but it might be in vain.
<graingert> Dr_Willis, that's dangerous
<Dr_Willis> Yea.. not sure what it fixed. :) the drive is empty ntfs.
<graingert> Dr_Willis, Does it work now?
<Cyberkilla> Wow! It fixes now? That annoyed the heck out of me.
<Dr_Willis> graingert:  it  just did it.. so  this may or may not become a potentially dangerous issue  when 9.10 comes out.
<Dr_Willis> graingert:  its mounted. :)
<graingert> lol
<ActionParsnip> mod4+z turned up when i press win+z
<Dr_Willis> It may of NOT been automounting it because of that 'needing fixed'
<Dr_Willis> lets see if it mounts now,
<Dr_Willis> Desktop still dident automount it. Odd
<Dr_Willis> its automounting my other 2 external ntfs drives.
<Dr_Willis> wonder if the funny label is causing the issue -> rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-09-18 12:17 Iomega\x20HDD -> ../../sdi1
<Dr_Willis> i wonder what \x20 means.. ? space?
<Cyberkilla> Iomega:O I had a ZIP drive.
<Cyberkilla> That was some shortlived technology.
<Dr_Willis> They are making a comeback.. personally i dont care for the company.. but this week it was their brand that was on sale.
<NoelJB> is it known that dpkg and emacs are co-broken dependencies?
<Dr_Willis> at least the HD is compact.. with a Metal Case. and seems to be quiet
<Cyberkilla> I think Bluray will fail too.
<Cyberkilla> The next thing will be really high capacity flash.
<Cyberkilla> Solid state, with no moving parts.
<Cyberkilla> That's the next evolutionary step to become mainstream.
<Cyberkilla> It'll have to become more standardised though.
<Cyberkilla> I mean, in the beginning there were hundreds of formats.. compactflash, memory stick, etc
<Cyberkilla> But it looks like SD Card is becoming more dominant.
<BluesKaj> there a 2TB SSdrive out , if you wanna shell out 5grand
<genii-around> Cyberkilla: Our local video store already rents movies on USB stick that just plug into your cablebox/PVR
<ActionParsnip> magnetic ram will be next
<Cyberkilla> Magnetic RAM?:O
<Dr_Willis> Ive still not seen   a type of sdd you can plug straight into an IDE port other then CF with the right adaptor
<Dr_Willis> or do they have IDE->sd adaptors?
<genii-around> Dr_Willis: Yes, they do
<Cyberkilla> :O
<ActionParsnip> Cyberkilla: storage on the motherboard, no slow controllers, system is always in ram as are all user files
<Dr_Willis> someone was asking about USB -> ide (to make a silent booting system from a internal usb thimbdrive, only over the ide channel)
<ActionParsnip> (if there is enough space)
<Cyberkilla> So it's essentially non-volatile ram?
<Cyberkilla> Nice
<genii-around> Dr_Willis: for one: http://www.addonics.com/products/flash_memory_reader/adidesd.asp
<Dr_Willis> genii-around:  cool. I could use one in some older machines i got. :)
<BluesKaj> 2TB SSdrive http://www.techspot.com/news/36245-super-talent-to-ship-2tb-ssds-in-october.html
<ActionParsnip> Cyberkilla: yes, people may have ssd harddrives but they still use 300Mbps SATA interfaces
<ActionParsnip> slowwwww
<Dr_Willis> I saw a 3.5 bay today that you could plug in SATA drives  into.   You could have  a stack of 1TB drives as cartriges.
<Dr_Willis> genii-around:  oh cool. that thing does more then just SD cards also. :) thats a win!
<Cyberkilla> I love how shifting 300,000,000 on/off patterns in a second is considered slow nowadays:P
<genii-around> Dr_Willis: That place has all kinds of cool adapters.. SCSI-sata, etc
<Dr_Willis> but i wonder why it has a 40 and 44 pin  conectors on it...
<Cyberkilla> Talk about progress:P I wonder how fast these things will be in 2030
<Dr_Willis> genii-around:  here we go.. a pci card you can put 4 CF cards in :)
<Dr_Willis> Why are CF cards so commonly used for this? are they more relieable or somting?
<wastrel> cf cards eh
<wastrel> theyre faster i think than SD?
<genii-around> Dr_Willis: On my home monster I have 10 1Tb drives set up in 2 bootable RAID 1 (4 drives there) and a RAID 5 with the rest, all using trayless system which go in the 5 1/4"   bays
<Dr_Willis> Looking at that site.. the CF to 'whatever' adaptors outnumber  everything else
<Dr_Willis> ive slowly replaced all my 'lots of drives' with a few TB sized drives. :)
<mrmcq2u> is bluetooth working for anyone atm?
<Cyberkilla> I've heard a few complaints about bluetooth on the karmic forums over the past couple of days.
<Cyberkilla> But myself, I haven't tried bluetooth for weeks.
<BluesKaj> genii-around, running a neighborhood server ?  :)
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Our home network includes all the neighbours within wifi range and that particular box serves streaming media (movies, music, etc)
<mrmcq2u> my adapter doesnt seem to be recognized anymore
<BluesKaj> genii-around, sounds cool
<mrmcq2u> is it working for anyone else
<mrmcq2u> or is the bluetooth icon showing up in the taskbar
<robin0800> mrmcq2u>is the service turned on
<robin0800> mrmcq2u>also start from preferences and make sure show blutooth icon is checked
<Dr_Willis> heh.. the gnome file manager says its going to take approx 7 hrs at 19.3 MB/sec to copy 520GB from one of my external usb hard drives.. to  the new one. :)
<Dr_Willis> 19.3 MB/Sec - thats rather fast for a USB drive isent it?
<Tekno> yup
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if the #'s are lieing...
<Tekno> USB 2.0 is 480Mb/s - half of that in one speed, makes 240Mb/s = 30MB/s... but theres overhead etc so 20MB/s is ok.
<Dr_Willis> Im used to my USB flash drives.. those are MUCh slower. :)
<Cyberkilla> USB3 was meant to be optical
<Cyberkilla> But it isn't, is it?
<Cyberkilla> Shame
<Dr_Willis> ive not even seen  any usb3 things yet.
<Dr_Willis> Whatever happened to that 'wireless usb' stuff that was supposed to be the next big thing.
<Dr_Willis> Put your printer/mouse/whatever anywhere.
<Cyberkilla> I think Bluetooth happened.
<Cyberkilla> Wireless power is the next "big thing"
<Cyberkilla> I can't see that catching on though.
<Dr_Willis> bluetooth is the kind of thing that should be built in to every mb/laptop/whatever...
<Dr_Willis> It cant add that much more to the cost of a mb.
<Dr_Willis> Of course once ya start to use it.. you realize how slow it can be. :(
<graingert> Cyberkilla, Bluetooh 3 is coming out
<Cyberkilla> It's simply too wasteful and the health issues when you're converting 240VAC 13AMP into electromagnetic radiation can't be good.
<graingert> Cyberkilla, it's basically bluetooth 2 that initiates 802.11
<Cyberkilla> wow
<graingert> Cyberkilla, no, it works through resonation
<graingert> Cyberkilla, as in the radiation is inefectual unless you have a body with the specific arial ness
<Cyberkilla> It operates on the same theory as radio, surely? You emit an electromagnetic field and coils induct electricity from it.
<Cyberkilla> I see.
<Cyberkilla> I is certainly very cool, but the fact is, they want a phone to be able to charge from it.
<graingert> Cyberkilla, yeah but they fixed it "somehow"
<Cyberkilla> If a phone has a large enough reciever, surely it will affect the body.
<graingert> Cyberkilla, they yet to tell us how
<Cyberkilla> Typical:)
<graingert> Cyberkilla, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonant_energy_transfer
<graingert> Cyberkilla, sounds like Cloud tech to me :-p
<graingert> Cyberkilla, along with automatic doors and iphones ;-)
<Dr_Willis> I think they got Wii Chargers that use that wirless-power stuff now..
<graingert> Dr_Willis, no, they connect via metal contacts
<Cyberkilla> I have a toothbrush that charges through induction.
<Dr_Willis> graingert:  that how they work? :) ive just seen them in the stores.
<graingert> Dr_Willis, 3 pins too, one for + one for ground and one for data?
<Dr_Willis> ones i saw was some tablet you just lay the wii contorler down on.
<graingert> Dr_Willis, dunno what they need on the third pin but hey
<graingert> Dr_Willis, never seen them
<Dr_Willis> Ive alwo heard of some of these game-controllers rechargers.. causing fires.. :)
 * graingert becomes an afkan
<David-T> uh... is there any replacement for /etc/init.d/udev refresh-devices ?
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know what that does.. :)
<Dr_Willis> but ive been seeing some udev messages at boot up.
<David-T> well i've got some udev rules that i want to run whenever certain devices are attached, including at boot up, and it only seemed to work in jaunty if I poked a call to /etc/init.d/udev refresh-devices at a certain point in the boot sequence
<David-T> unfortunately that option no longer exists....
<Dr_Willis> Over my head. :) neat idea.. but that part of the OS has had some major changes I think.
<Dr_Willis> From what ive been reading/skimming
<David-T> yeah...
<David-T> i just now have no idea what to do instead
<David-T> although it was always an ugly hack anyway, i just stopped caring because it did what i wanted
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Plug and play stuff alwyas seems to be a bit ugly
<Dr_Willis> I long for the good old says of my windowmaker and a little wmaker warf app that let me mount things via buttons.
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<David-T> heh
<Dr_Willis> 'now was my flash drive sdb or sdg this time......'
<Dr_Willis> oops! formated the wrong one!
<Dr_Willis> Been there.. done that. :)
<graingert> Dr_Willis, shame
<David-T> hmm
<mrmcq2u> so is bluetooth working for anyone?
 * David-T just uses udevadm trigger which is essentially what udev refresh-devices did anyway
<graingert> Cyberkilla|AFK, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WiTricity
<Hetor`> Hey, I have just installed Kubuntu netbook remix under VBox and I have a dumb question... how do I change the wallpaper? :s
<dutchie>  /part
<mrmcq2u> bluetooth working for anyone at all
<MindVirus5> Hello. Can someone set bug 405227 to Critical?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405227 in gdm "gdm fails to start if /var/log/gdm does not exist" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405227
<ripps> I've been using gnome-do forever, so I never noticed until now that the alt+f2 panel-run-dialog is missing
<MindVirus5> Nobody wants to/can change the bug importance?
<Dr_Willis> That would have to be done through the bugtracker web site i imagine. Not from here.
<genii-around> MindVirus5: Whichever packager(s) it got sent to decides
<Wizzup> Hello, I am in need of some help. I am trying to update my system, but it always stops with this error:
<Wizzup> http://wizzup.pastebin.com/d3f6bd99b
<Wizzup> I can't find out a way to resolve these dependencies
<Wizzup> figure*
<MsMaco> genii-around: er...or any bugcontrol member can set it
<genii-around> MsMaco: Ah, OK
<DWonderly> Okay, im missing something here. I'm testing the liveCD of KDE Netbook with the plasma desktop. Somehow I'm stuck in a mode to move the widgets and the application toolbar on top. How do I lock everythign in place so that I can switch from Applications to Newspaper etc etc...
<Wizzup> I have the issue as this person, it seems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg-extra/+bug/418785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418785 in ffmpeg-extra "package libavcodec-extra-52 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libavcodec.so.52.20.0', which is also in package libavcodec-unstripped-52" [High,Triaged]
<Wizzup> Any ideas?
<MsMaco> DWonderly: is there a cashew?
<MsMaco> DWonderly: that usually is used for locking widgets.  see also: #kubuntu-netbook
<bipolar> is anyone else getting a shared lib error when trying to run kmail after updating today?
<bipolar> kmail: error while loading shared libraries: libindicate-qt.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bipolar> looks like libindicate was upgraded to so.1 and kmail is looking for the old lib.
<soomon> hey there, just tried the new alpha of ubuntu, but when i ude the normal install cd it hangs directly before showing the login (i get the graphica loading screen for a while). so i tried the altzernate version. i can install and get to the login but when i log in the screen fhlashes one time and i am back at the login.. any ideas? got an ati card (4870). also tried failsafe. but there are 2 udev error messages at th eboot :S
<soomon> any ideas?
<wastrel> i recommend checking your xorg.conf file see what driver it thinks it's using.
<soomon> i dont have one.. there is just none -.-
<soomon> how do i create one? is there a tool for it?
<soomon> or do i have to figure it out by hand and copy it into the system?
<wastrel> hrm what does startx give you?
<wastrel> also /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soomon> h.. good question.. it always startx . i couldn't even kill it :S
<soomon> i will have a look at the log file thanks!
<duffydack> cheesey banner
<edoceo> I just tried to use today's update and now my X is dead :(  so is my network :(
<genii-around> edoceo: Note that's why in part the channel topic reads:"Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system"
<robin0800> genii-around>and read the release notes for alpha 6
<robin0800> perhaps read the release notes for alpha 6 could be added to the topic
<edoceo> genii-around: Yea - I know *may break*, that's why I'm running it.  Also, why I'm asking here, not #ubuntu.
<edoceo> So, has anyone seen this same breakage or is it needing a bug?
<robin0800> edoceo have you tried startx
<edoceo> yes, then it will run.  But I also have to manually start dhclient3 on eth0 and hal before x runs
<edoceo> I've had this happen on two of my Karmic machines,
<solarion> at least you can boot. :(
<zniavre> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<zniavre> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> Anybody else experiencing issues with overheating and thermal control since the last two or three days?  My computer shut down a few times on its own now which it has never done previously.
<Laibsch> bug 432670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432670 in linux "regression in karmic thermal control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432670
<swtaarrs> is there a way to restore the icons on my buttons in karmic?
<zniavre> buttons or menus ?
<swtaarrs> buttons, I got the menu icons back
<swtaarrs> in the appearance prefs
<Cynthia> Sigh, Totem is deadlocking so bad
<zniavre> gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/interface/buttons_have_icons
<Cyberkilla|AFK> zniavre: Totem is messed up for me too. The volume control is crazy and seeking is glitchy.
<Cynthia> I started it, then closed it, and it deadlocked. I tried to play a mpeg4 file and got the plugin search, but this "did not provide all requested plugins". And now I have an mp3 file that is playing right now with a grey Totem
<zniavre> that 's true even with streaming
<swtaarrs> zniavre: thanks, that fix it. but...why did they change the default?
<swtaarrs> s/fix/fixed/
<zniavre> swtaarrs, http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointTwentyseven/ReleaseNotes   gnome specification i guess
<zniavre> General
<zniavre>     * Menus and buttons don't show icons anymore by default.
<swtaarrs> ugh
<swtaarrs> ok so that doesn't surprise me, but then why have a checkbox for menu icons but not button icons?
<swtaarrs> button icons are far more visible, and coming from a previous release it just looks broken
<Cynthia> I don't even know where to start to report these deadlocks in Totem, because there seem to be so many for different reasons
<ripps> the new software store is nice, but I miss the ratings from add/remove. I think it helped you when choosing what the choose, the only question I have has it where did it's ratings come from?
<Cynthia> there's a visualisation deadlock, an audio read deadlock and a close deadlock now
<ripps> I gave up on totem a long time ago. smplayer+mplayer all the way
<Cynthia> ripps: the ratings come from the popularity-contest package
<Cynthia> ripps: Software Sources / Statistics / [x] Submit statistical information
<Awsoonn_> hi all, I just did updates last night and got hit by bug #432114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432114 in dbus "GUI/dbus does not start, and network-manager crashes in libdbus" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432114
<ripps> Cynthia: Ah, I didn't realize that was responsible. I wonder if they're going to integrate into software store as well
<Awsoonn_> My system is unable to connect to the internet or show a graphical interface. The CLI doesn't scare me, the fact ifconfig shows no devices does. Help?
<Cyberkilla|AFK> That was happening to me after resuming from hibernation (no network devices in /dev/). No eth or wifi.
<Cyberkilla|AFK> I haven't tried it since yesterday. I'm hoping this wave of updates sorted it out:P
<Awsoonn_> Cyberkilla|AFK: any idea how to manually activate eth0 and freinds?
<kklimonda> does anyone know good replacement for handbrake?
<Cyberkilla|AFK> Sorry, I don't know.
<Cyberkilla|AFK> I never looked into it, because a reboot would fix it.
<dmsuperman> kklimonda: ogmrip
 * David-T raises an eyebrow as 'sync(1)' takes around 2 minutes to return
<Awsoonn_> that's no fun. :)
<rysiek|pl> yello
<rysiek|pl> any KDE guys here?
<rysiek|pl> or, for that matter, D-Bus-literate?
<Awsoonn_> I'm seeing a pattern here with dbus....
<rysiek|pl> d'h
<Cyberkilla|AFK> Yes, it's mentioned a few times in the karmic forum.
<rysiek|pl> *d'oh
<rysiek|pl> anywhoo... there seems to be a "convention" that a dbus session is triggered for each host:user:display:screen combo
<rysiek|pl> at least so I have heard
<rysiek|pl> ut apparently this is not happening in Karmic, at least in Kubuntu Karmic
<rysiek|pl> *but
<rysiek|pl> anybody has a clue where to look to have a shot in fixing that?
 * Crashbit se va a tomar mas garimbas!
<kklimonda> dmsuperman: it doesn't seem I can actually re-encode files using it, can I?
<Crashbit> sorry
<dmsuperman> kklimonda: It doesn't do transcodes, as far as I can tell
<dmsuperman> kklimonda: Just DVD rips
<crdlb> rysiek|pl: there should be a session bus for each user session
<crdlb> so separate screens would not have their own session bus
<rysiek|pl> ok, thanks
<dmsuperman> kklimonda: You know that transcodes are generally bad, right?
<TLF> hello, this is not the channel, but can anyone help me with rsync?
<wastrel> rsync -avz source user@example.com/path/to/destination
<TLF> wastrel: yeah, I know that
<kklimonda> dmsuperman: yeah, I know - but that's not really a problem - I'm going to watch them on my G1 anyway
<TLF> wastrel: but mine is a more complicated case
<TLF> I'll explain
<TLF> In my concrete case, I want to copy the whole contents of a $DIR to a $ANOTHERDIR, but in $ANOTHERDIR there are some files (which are not in $DIR), will rsync delete those files in $ANOTHERDIR?
<TLF> this in local
<dmsuperman> kklimonda: I see, well at any rate if you don't mind using command line applications ffmpeg is a fantastic tool
<dmsuperman> kklimonda: vlc also does video transcoding with a variety of output options
<wastrel> rsync never deletes unless you specify the delete flag
<dmsuperman> TLF: Only if you use --delete
<TLF> thank you very much to all
<kklimonda> dmsuperman: frankly, too much digging though manuals and internet to get the right settings for ffmpeg. There is a nice profile for "iphone" in handbrake I can use for my G1 and in two clicks get video.
<kklimonda> dmsuperman: anyway, svn version of handbreak seems to work so no problem.
<dmsuperman> kklimonda: All depends on your needs, the ability to do something like "ffmpeg -i something.flac -ab 320k something.mp3" for instance is obviously much faster than digging through a GUI to select everything
<Gletob> Hey what's the option to make the alternate cd install grub legacy?
<dmsuperman> kklimonda: Glad to hear things worked out though :)
<rysiek|pl> crdlb: plasma guys (aseigo for that matter) claims that there theorethically be a dbus session per screen...
<kklimonda> dmsuperman: I need right aspect ration, transcode audio to aac and video to h.264 and pack them in the right container. sure, when I just have to transcode from flac to mp3 I can use ffmpeg (or even better banshee "detects" that my phone doesn't support flac and transcode them itself).
<wastrel> so wait koala is releasing in october
<crdlb> rysiek|pl: well, I'm pretty sure gnome at least doesn't do that
<Gletob> No one knows what the option is?
<wastrel> and then koala+1 is lts?
<crdlb> but asking #dbus is a good idea :)
<Gletob> To make the altenate cd install grub lagacy.
<rysiek|pl> crdlb: I just did. it's being debated here, as it turns out: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17970
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 17970 in core "applications will fail when under 'su <user>' environment" [Critical,Assigned]
<crdlb> rysiek|pl: I know :)
<rysiek|pl> d'oh
<rysiek|pl> crdlb: why didn't you tell me, then?.. -_-'
<crdlb> I meant that I know you just asked in #dbus
<natewiebe13> something is very wrong with the alpha 6 live cds for i386.. ive downloaded it twice and burned with 2 different programs  on two different operating systems and computers, and tested the cd on multiple computers and they all say "boot cd error" after choosing to either "try ubuntu without any changes to system" or "install ubuntu"
<natewiebe13> it cant just be me.. anyone else experience this?
<guntbert> how to resolve the following aptitude messages after update + safe-upgrade?
<guntbert> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<guntbert>   erlang-base-hipe: Conflicts: erlang-base but 1:13.b.1-dfsg-2 is installed.
<guntbert>   erlang-base: Conflicts: erlang-base-hipe but 1:13.b.1-dfsg-2 is to be installed.
<virtuald> Something IS very wrong indeed
<guntbert> natewiebe13: did you check your isos with md5sum?
<natewiebe13> guntbert: yes.. they checked out both times
<guntbert> natewiebe13: I'll give it a try
<rysiek|pl> crdlb: ah, sorry. I am jut trying to pin-point something, and plasma guys blame ubuntu's dbus usage; ubuntu says it's not an error and I'm a bit "touchy" after a few hours of trying to get simple info ;)
<JEEBsv> Good evening. I was just safe-upgrading my karmic netbook remix setup and after the newest update batch with the dpkg update my system doesn't seem to want to boot. Any suggestions on fixing?
<Beyondcr> how is every one today?
<natewiebe13> guntbert: awesome.. im sick of burning cds.. ive been though 8 already
<tormod> jarnos, can you switch to a VT when it is locked?
<Beyondcr> hey jeebsv do you get to the splash screen
<guntbert> natewiebe13: I have to wait till rsync finishes, then I will try to boot from that iso
<Awsoonn_> JEEBsv: I am in the same boat: 432114
<jarnos> tormod, I think so
<Beyondcr> dose it keep flashing
<JEEBsv> I don't think I'm getting the splash screen :D
<Awsoonn_> ** I am in the same boat I think: Bug #432114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432114 in dbus "GUI/dbus does not start, and network-manager crashes in libdbus" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432114
<tormod> jarnos, please run "ps aux|grep saver" on the console to see what's running
<SKB> are boot bugs fixed?
<JEEBsv> Awsoonn_: what was the way of getting into a non-graphical console?
<Beyondcr> well ever scine a4 i cant get into gnome ubuntu starts  up i get the login screen then it keeps flashing after i type in the login info
<JEEBsv> I don't really see a GRUB screen but I guess if I keep pressing the needed button combo
<JEEBsv> I'll get where I need to be :3
<tormod> jarnos, the guys are right, the package should be "gnome-screensaver"
<Awsoonn_> jeebsv I'm getting help in #ubuntu-bugs now
<Beyondcr> i try ctrl and all the f keys and it wont let me into term anyideas
<SKB> ctrl+alt+f1 to go to term
<JEEBsv> ok, that doesn't work
<Beyondcr> let me try real quick
<JEEBsv> also, joined #ubuntu-bugs to see if I can see the upcoming text
<jarnos> tormod, xscreensaver was used there anyway. I'll come back later
<edoceo> Ok, I've got bug 431910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431910 in udev "unknown key 'SYMLINK{unique}' in 50-udev-default.rules (dup-of: 430654)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430654 in udev "udev 147 outputs warnings about default rules" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430654
<Beyondcr> where is the xorg config
<natewiebe13> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<edoceo> I've also got my /dev/shm and /dev/pts are missing, /dev is mounted from udev - how'd they go missing?
<natewiebe13> guntbert: when do you think you will test it out?
<Beyondcr> i dont have a xorg.conf file
 * BlackFate away
<nathan7> ...what a nice welcome, an annoying 'I\'m away' amsg.
<guntbert> natewiebe13: I seem to have missed a few rsync sessions to keep my iso up to date, and my connection is having issues - so it may take more time than I hoped (I was disconnected just now again)
<Beyondcr> i can get into xterm session but i cant get into gnome
<Beyondcr> whats the command to start the network manager
<Cynthia> Beyondcr: NetworkManager
<Beyondcr> ty
<Beyondcr> is there a command to fix xorg
<jarnos> tormod, no such process visible there
<BluesKaj> karmic to karmic networking sucks here, anyone got it working ?
<tormod> jarnos, there is nothing matching "saver"?
<tormod> BluesKaj, is that over ssh?
<BluesKaj> Beyondcr, tormod no samba cuz we also have 2 windows pcs on the network
<jarnos> tormod, no, actually it is not xscreensaver, but xlock
<guntbert> natewiebe13: downloading the complete alpha6 iso seems faster than rsync - I should be able to boot it in about 20 minutes
<BluesKaj> oops I mean samba cuz...
<natewiebe13> guntbert: awesome.. thanks for the help
<tormod> BluesKaj, but karmic to win is fast?
<jarnos> tormod, which is used since neither xscreensaver nor gnome-screensaver daemon is present
<tormod> jarnos, I didn
<jarnos> tormod, ?
<Beyondcr> Blueskaj whats that?
<tormod> not know xlock is still existing :)
<BluesKaj> karmic to windows works fine on our LAN , karmic to karmic see each other as workstns but can't access
<jarnos> tormod, what would kill it?
<Beyondcr> is there a way to force vesa???
<zniavre> via xorg.conf no?
<BluesKaj> Beyondcr, yeah uninstall all other video drivers
<tormod> jarnos, xlock is something from the good old times, I am surprised you have it
<tormod>  on your machine
<guntbert> how to resolve the following aptitude messages after update + safe-upgrade? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<guntbert> erlang-base-hipe: Conflicts: erlang-base but 1:13.b.1-dfsg-2 is installed.
<guntbert> erlang-base: Conflicts: erlang-base-hipe but 1:13.b.1-dfsg-2 is to be installed.
<tormod> jarnos, can you locate xlock and run dpkg -S on it?
<BUGabundo> boas
<Beyondcr> well it would benice if i could startx ever scince alpha 4 it just blinks any ideas of what to check????
<BUGabundo> is all thiis UDEV scaring warning on boot fixed?
<jarnos> tormod, why? it is /usr/bin/xlock
<tormod> jarnos, I would like to know the package name
<jarnos> tormod,  I have installed xlockmore package which contains it.
<tormod> why did you install it?
<jarnos> tormod, you could have got the name by typing xlock, if you don't have the package installed.
<tormod> I wanted to know where you got it from, I had no idea you had deliberately installed it
<tormod> jarnos, so why are you complaining then? :P
<jarnos> tormod, since it is called (via xflock4) before login.
<Beyondcr> _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListner() failed
<Beyondcr> when startx
<tormod> jarnos, it is not installed by default, right. why do you install it?
<tormod> Beyondcr, sounds like a permissions issue, check /tmp and /tmp/.X11-unix/
<jarnos> tormod, it locks even if a screensaver daemon crashes.
<tormod> jarnos, you don't trust xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver?
<tormod> jarnos, is locks even if nobody is logged in :)
<Beyondcr> tormod what am i looking for in tmp i only see 4 things one is orbit-root
<tormod> Beyondcr, just check that you can create files in /tmp then look at /tmp/.X11-unix
<Beyondcr> i dont have a /tmp/.x11-unix
<tormod> Beyondcr, capital X
<Beyondcr> yes nothing there
<Beyondcr> i can create files
<tormod> Beyondcr, you know that ls does not list dot-files unless you use -a ?
<Beyondcr> ahh
<tormod> I can recommend learning a bit unix if you want to use the development version
<Beyondcr> ok i have a x0 yhe ain the .X11-unix i have a X0
<tormod> ls -l should show srwxrwxrwx
<Beyondcr> i also get _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<tormod> Beyondcr, after reboot?
<Beyondcr> let me reboot
<tormod> this is a plain install, right?
<Beyondcr> but yes i think so
<Beyondcr> when i let it go to boot up it gets to splash screen then just keeps reloading the splash loader
<Beyondcr> and if i dont hit the ctrl alt f1 i cant get into term]
<Beyondcr> quick enuf
<guntbert> natewiebe13: my alpha 6 iso boots just fine (within a VM, that is), how far do you get?
<natewiebe13> guntbert.. just as far as the screen to select language and to either run off of the cd or install
<YDdraigGoch> Hey, I'm trying to install Alpha 6 but Ubiquity isn't picking up my windows partition, so it's wanting to partition off the whole harddrive to install ubuntu. Any ideas about how i can find out why it can't detect my windows partition?
<Beyondcr> i can loginto xterm but not gnome....
<tormod> Beyondcr, you can log in to "failsafe  xterm session"?
<guntbert> natewiebe13: thats where I'm right now - what did you try to do? install?
<natewiebe13> both
<natewiebe13> i get an error.. i'll try it .. once sec
<Beyondcr> yes
<Beyondcr> ok i did so
<mirza> hi, can anyone tell me if Kubuntu Karmic will have x based splash animation ? like ubuntu has in alpha 6 ?
<Beyondcr> then went to the term and see
<guntbert> natewiebe13: unknown key...?
<Beyondcr> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 Keygiving up.
<Beyondcr> xinit: Resource temporarily unavailable (errno 11)
<Beyondcr> and
<Beyondcr> xinit: No such process (errno3) server error
<tormod> Beyondcr, when you say "term" do you mean an xterm or a virtual console?
<jarnos> tormod, xlock locks because xflock4 is called.
<guntbert> natewiebe13: but after that my live session comes up just fine
<Beyondcr> ok on splash i login to xterm gui then i hit ctrl alt f1 to getinto the console
<natewiebe13> guntbert: i get "error reading boot cd" and top left i get a code: 8042009F
<tormod> jarnos, if xlock is not part of a default install for good reasons, then I am not so concerned that it will break a few things if somebody absolutely wants to install it. file a bug against xlock.
<Beyondcr> let me try to go into gnome then try to bring up the console
<Beyondcr> hum when i was booting i got alot of cannot read errors....
<Cynthia> Beyondcr: unhandled sense error?
<Cynthia> I mean, unhandled sense code
<tormod> "init :1 cannot read" just when it boots is kind of normal
<Beyondcr> got to reboot to check
<guntbert> natewiebe13: strange - I'd suspect your CD drive then as my installation also runs smoothly
<Beyondcr> but i just started gnome got the startup sound then it kicked me back to login splash when i went to open console system crashed
<guntbert> natewiebe13: just for a check though: care to paste the md5sum of your iso?
<Beyondcr> where is the boot up log located
<natewiebe13> guntbert: ive done an md5 check.. burned and tested on two different computers
<natewiebe13> guntbert: would it have to do with burning at max speed maybe?
<YDdraigGoch> Any known issues/workarounds with ubiquity not detecting any of the disk partitions?
<natewiebe13> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<natewiebe13> YDdraigGoch: ^ check there
<guntbert> natewiebe13: ok - and did you check the disk for defects too?
<natewiebe13> guntbert: from the ubuntu disk itself?
<compintuit> My Sys is still borked; will alpha 6 fix it?
<Beyondcr> mmc0 unknown controller error i cought taht
<guntbert> natewiebe13: yes, from the menu
<Beyondcr> what is the defult root password
<natewiebe13> guntbert: gives me the same error
<natewiebe13> guntbert: would burn speed have anything to do with it?
<YDdraigGoch> natewiebe13, Thanks, What if my problem isn't there?
<jarnos> tormod, it is also pointless to call xflock4 in the gdm login even if there was someone logged in.
<natewiebe13> YDdraigGoch: then you're in the same boat as me.. i cant even get my live cd to boot up :(
<YDdraigGoch> natewiebe13, =(
<guntbert> natewiebe13: that could be possible, also it could be that the burner is slightly off the norm, what happens if you try to boot from the burner?
<natewiebe13> same thing
<tormod> jarnos, is xflock4 part of a default xubuntu install?
<natewiebe13> one burner is brand new.. the other ive used for 6 months.. both burners burn other cds fine
<jarnos> tormod, it is part of xfce4, thus yes.
<jarnos> tormod, it is called by xfce4-power-manager in this case.
<guntbert> against what package should I file a bug concerning the main menu of the live CD?
<natewiebe13> guntbert: have you tried burning to a cd to see what happens?
<guntbert> natewiebe13: no, I use isos with VMs almost exclusively
<natewiebe13> okay..
<natewiebe13> guntbert: itd be nice if somebody could confirm it though
<CydeSwype> am i the only one that is in love with the new ubuntu app store?
<CydeSwype> that thing is flippin' sweet!
<natewiebe13> CydeSwype: 100% agree
<Beyondcr> unknown key symlink
<CydeSwype> like i want to uninstall everything and reinstall it again...it's that cool
<natewiebe13> CydeSwype: i removed "add/remove" from the menu, i hope they do that for 9.10 final
<guntbert> natewiebe13: in a VM the iso is treated and accessed like a "real" CD from the OS's point of view - so I see little reason to confirm by burning an unneeded CD :-)
<CydeSwype> natewiebe13: definitely...we have enough options now between that and synaptic.  hope we start getting app thumbnails entered at some point...no screenshot for firefox?  really?
<natewiebe13> guntbert: but i thought you didnt have an issue with the cd?
<Beyondcr> ok well i messed it up
<Beyondcr> lol
<Beyondcr> now im trying to do a live boot and it keeps blinking the slash screen and playing the damn drums
<Beyondcr> things are messed up
<Beyondcr> lol i want to help becuse i want this problem to be fixed
<Beyondcr> but i have to go to work so ill be back
<guntbert> natewiebe13: ah that was a little different from your problem - when I select "check ..." it runs into "opening pipe: file not found" - that clearly something completely different :-)
<natewiebe13> okay.. gotcha
<guntbert> against what package should I file a bug concerning the main menu of the live CD?
<BUGabundo> guntbert: what menu?
<BUGabundo> the boot one, or the installer, inside X?
<guntbert> BUGabundo: the boot one, the option "check..." leads (after several "unknown key...SYMLINK..." warnings) to a line stdin: error 0; opening pipe: No such file...
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I get those too on my installed system
<BUGabundo> I think its UDEV breakage
<BUGabundo> try again tomorrow or so
<BUGabundo> guntbert: ^^^^^
<roffe> how do I install flash on 64-bit?
<Dai> roffe: pretty sure you still need to get the tar.gz from adobe and install manually
<guntbert> BUGabundo: yes the warnings seem to be udev related, but against what could I file the bug "no checking for errors possible"?
<BUGabundo> roffe: either with the 32bits wrapper from archive (restrited extras) or following the labs.adobe.com instructions
<roffe> Dai, ok, because I got the 32-bit one and it just said Wrong architecture.
<roffe> BUGabundo, thanks, I'll try that
<BUGabundo> guntbert: why nag devs about an bug they must already know about??
<BUGabundo> just making paper work
<BUGabundo> wait a day or two, if it still up there, file against
<BUGabundo> ubiquity or something
<BUGabundo> roffe: PLEASE avoid messing with your system
<BUGabundo> keep the archive version unless you have a serious prob with it
<BUGabundo> which then would need a bug report to fix it for other users too.
<BUGabundo> if you *really* want the 64bits .so, just place it on your firefox plugin cache
<roffe> BUGabundo, messing with my system is the only thing i do with my computer.. but it hangs up frequently on the other hand :)
<guntbert> BUGabundo: you think thats a udev problem too? then it would make sense to wait - its no problem for me anyway - but I regard the reason behind alpha testing to find and report bugs :-)
<BUGabundo> roffe: I wonder why :D
<BUGabundo> guntbert: true, for unknonw/undiscovered ones
<natewiebe13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/273789/ <---- i get this from brasero now
<guntbert> BUGabundo: right you are! (and I suspected that the error in the "check ..." could go unnoticed a long way...)
<BUGabundo> guntbert: check LP 1st
<guntbert> BUGabundo: good advice, will do :-)
<natewiebe13> still have non-bootable live cd
<natewiebe13> very sad :(
<SEJeff> Could anyone help me figure out why xorg refuses to install in an upgrade to Karmic?
<SEJeff> The hal restart is failing and /etc/init.d/hal is a symline to upstart-job
<SEJeff> And that breaks the upgrade
<SEJeff> Because xorg tries to restart hal
<Lars_G> Tell me
<Lars_G> who here is familiar with the new xorg config mechanisms?
<AirBende1> still with the problem Lars_G ?
<Lars_G> There is a compiled version of the driver for my table 8that I was asking about yesterday Cynthia) it comes with a .fdi file
<Lars_G> which makes the tablet work
<Lars_G> I want to learn more on it
<Lars_G> since the fdi doesnt seem to be installed in a centralized xorg readable place, unless a post install script links it, I am just curious about the system
<Lars_G> to be able to tune and creare more fdi definition files
<roffe> 64-bit flash works like a charm :)
<Lars_G> roffe: It's incredible, considering the immense ammount of grief the (pardon the expression, it's my impression) adobe bafoon in charge of the flash build gave people one year ago about 64 bits
<AirBende1> but eats a lot a CPU roffe
<Cynthia> roffe: yes it does :) and Lars_G: I'm not familiar with the new xorg config at all, unfortunately
<Lars_G> Cynthia: it's ok, I referenced you only becuase you were involved yesterdey, thanks anyhow
<Cynthia> ah, I see
<Lars_G> AirBende1: give me a second....
<roffe> Well, I'm not a fan of flash at all, but installing it was just moving libflashplayer.so to the mozilla plugins folder.
<roffe> It's still stealing all the memory, but I'm used to that in 32-bit as well :)
<Lars_G> damn can't find the xkcd joke
<AirBender> roffe: yes, that's true, but unfortunately flash abusive websites are really cpu intensive...
<Lars_G> in part it's flash's fault, in part I think it's java syndrome
<Lars_G> everyone thinks java is slow, when in fact they're judging it from many baddly written java programs
<AirBender> roffe: indeed, my criticism goes to flash not to 64 bits version ;)
<roffe> AirBender, to say the least. A site like aftonbladet.se kills my pc
<Lars_G> A good example is idle, a paid for java ide. it's as powerfull as eclipse and netbeans, and twenty times slimr and faster
<Rods_Tiger> I'm trying to start google-gadgets on karmic but it says it can't, it fails to load 'js-script-runtime'
<Rods_Tiger> what should I do?
<dsas> Does anyone know the rationale for disabling touchpad mouse clicks by default, even for upgrading users?
<jarnos> dsas: you mean tap-to-click?
<dsas> jarnos, yes
<Misantropo> after installing alpha-6 under virtualbox it asks to restart, then it keeps changing the display's mode once and again. It never gets out of this cycle.
<jarnos> dsas: good question. BTW have you tried touchfreeze?
<dsas> jarnos, never heard of it
<dsas> jarnos, It seems that two finger tap to middle click is broken too, not sure whether that is a bug or not yet though
<dsas> jarnos, Just googled touchfreeze. Yes I have that turned on
<jarnos> dsas: you can set up a delay that prevents tap-to-click while you are typing.
<jarnos> dsas: what is turned on?
<Misantropo> then, i powered of the virtual machine and restarted and it gives me the shell prompt, it doesn't start the gdm
<vladanian> Rods_Tiger, same for me -- it looks like this ver is about 9 mo old, There's a newer one here: http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/downloads/list
<dsas> jarnos, Don't tap to click while typing
<vladanian> unpackaged, though
<jarnos> dsas: how did you set it up?
<dsas> jarnos, system -> preferences -> mouse then use the touchpad tab
<virtuald> Are you running KMS in that VirtualBox?
<SKB> are the ubuntu boot problems fixed?
<jarnos> dsas: I see.
<Rods_Tiger> 9 months old?
<BUGabundo> $ kmail error while loading shared libraries: libindicate-qt.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> pff
<jarnos> dsas: can you see by "ps aux" command in command line which executable it is. I am using Xfce where there is not such by default.
<dsas> jarnos, gnome-mouse-properties
<jarnos> dsas: thanks
<dsas> jarnos, It presumably just writes to xorg.conf
<dsas> or something similar
<dsas> Option "PalmDetect" true perhaps
<dsas> the synaptics man page tells you just how configurable a touchpad is
<dsas> jarnos, gpointing-device-settings has even more options
<vladanian> Rods_Tiger, the project page says 10.5 came out in Jan 2009
<vladanian> I guess that's 0.10.5
<jarnos> dsas: what is gpointing-device-settings?
<dsas> jarnos, another gui for trackpad settings, there's also gsynaptics
<Rods_Tiger> that's odd - I've just installed ubuntu 9.10 - so the software on it is all quite old?
<jarnos> dsas: oh, in Karmic
<guntbert> !latest | Rods_Tiger
<ubottu> Rods_Tiger: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<dsas> jarnos, right
<Rods_Tiger> oh that's good then
<vladanian> Rods_Tiger, it's going to be all over the map. There are thousands of apps in the repositories. I don't think the gadgets are a high priority. Someone can make their own updated package and host it from a PPA
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-19
<TLF> hello
<BUGabundo> hey TLF
<TLF> using grub2 from alpha6 I'm unable to view boot menu, it just boots into ubuntu
<TLF> what can I do?
<Tallken> TLF: not sure, but someone mentioned holding SHIFT on the forums
<BUGabundo> try SHIFT
<BUGabundo> left shift to be more correct
<BUGabundo> but even I, is having trouble getting it right
<TLF> it works, thank you very much to both
<TLF> but, may I ask, are there any options to change this behavior in grub.conf?
<BUGabundo> yes
<drs305> TLF: Edit /etc/default/grub
<compintuit> Can I install Alpha6 over alpha5 without formating
<BUGabundo> compintuit: sure
<BUGabundo> just choose NOT to format
<compintuit> A y packages left? I want to at least get rid of usplash
<compintuit> Any*
<BUGabundo> a
<BUGabundo> ah?
<drs305> TLF: You still here?
<compintuit> Will it remove the old packages?
<BUGabundo> not sure actually
<BUGabundo> AFAIK it should leave you with a clean instal
<BUGabundo> plus user space settings
<compintuit> Ah heck I'll just reformat, lucky if it boots!
<compintuit> Oh, /home is on another partition
<TLF> drs305: yes
<TLF> drs305: it's commenting a line, isn't it?
<drs305> TLF: The default is to hide the menu unless you have another OS. Edit /etc/default/grub  Uncomment the GRUB_TIMEOUT=  line.   Then run "sudo update-grub"
<drs305> TLF: Use whatever timeout value you want, in seconds.
<TLF> thanks, drs305
<drs305> TLF: I haven't seen the default. I assume it's commented ...
<drs305> TLF: It's possible it's deactivated in another manner, but the comment would be my guess.
<TLF> ok
<TLF> I'll check and try, thanks :)
<drs305> If the line is missing completely, just add it
<Rods_Tiger> well, that's a disappointing day. Installed karmic, only to discover google gadgets can't work on it. Tomorrow I'll have to reinstall back to 9.04 which does work with google gadgets.
<vladanian> Rods_Tiger, yeah, that's a bummer. Alphas are rough
<vladanian> I tried compiling that new version on my karmic system, but it wouldn't finish
<maccam94> i'm having trouble with my intel 5300 wifi card
<maccam94> it won't connect to my wide channel N network
<maccam94> it seems to try to connect in G mode
<Lars_G> Ok it seems the .fdi file that xorg used is part of hal and hald right?
<Lars_G> So i guess it's using HAL now.
<Lars_G> my question is, how does HAL determine a device name for a match?
<vladanian> Dang, Rods_Tiger just logged off, but it looks like the Qt version of google gadgets runs just fine on karmic
<vladanian> don't know why I'm debugging this. I should go home  :)
<maccam94> whooooo kernel panic
<Rods_Tiger> how do I get settings for shared folders to actually stay in 'shares-admin'? Each time I set it all up, the next time I go into it theres nothing there.
<Rods_Tiger> it's as if it's ignoring everything I do, or forgetting it.
<Lars_G> Omg
<Lars_G> I joined linux because of /proc
<Lars_G> and now hal... hal is so beautyfull!
<Bookman> I just upgraded my test laptop to 9.10 Alpha 5 and it is getting stuck when trying to boot at starting NFS kernel daemon.  It just sits there and never goes any further.  I did notice that above it, "starting NFS common utilities" failed.  Twice.
<Cynthia> Bookman: Alpha 6 is released, could you see if this fixes your problems?
<Cynthia> er, problem, rather
<Lars_G> ah
<Lars_G> Cynthia: was it released today?
<Bookman> Cynthia: Actually I did not now that.  I just did a fresh upgrade tonight so I may just be running that!  What kernel level is it using?
<Bookman> 2.6.31-10?
<Cynthia> uname -a says: Linux voltorb 2.6.31-10-generic
<Bookman> Ok, same
<Cynthia> actually, full output: Linux voltorb 2.6.31-10-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 16 01:09:15 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Cynthia> see the compilation date, it might be Sep 10 even for 2.6.31.10
<Bookman> I will check....although tough to see if it won't boot!
<Bookman> All I can do is look in /boot to see what the latest rev is
<Bookman> With another install O/S
<Dai> or a live cd
<Cynthia> Bookman: you could always burn the Alpha6 disc on this computer you're using and reinstall unconditionally
<Cynthia> it's not the best solution, but it is one
<jdo> I have dual monitors, does anyone know how to adjust the graphic at startup (after login) so it's on one of the monitors instead of split between them?
<Bookman> Cynthia: yes but I'd really like to see what the problem is.  That kind of is the point of trying Alpha releases, no?
<Bookman> :)
<jdo> Bookman, I used the cd to chroot into my system and I was able to repair it
<Cynthia> yes Bookman, but maybe the problem was already fixed, and it would be pointless to report it after Alpha6 when it's an A5 bug
<Cynthia> see if A6 still does it, then you can try to debug
<Cynthia> Canonical devs made a lot of fixes to Upstart and the boot process in general this week.
<Bookman> let me see....
<mostafa_> can anyone help me I get this error when i want to transfer a file via bluetooth
<mostafa_> Couldn't execute command: nautilus --no-default-window "obex://[00:1F:00:BA:0E:8F]"
<Lars_G> because there was a large load of updates to download today
<Lars_G> Btw I finally got my touchpad working as I wanted as well! I'll try rebooting and if the fdi file works well I'll eb so happy!
<AirBender> cool, finally
<Amaranth> I wonder what we're going to do about customizing mouse settings when hal is gone?
<Amaranth> back to xorg.conf, i guess
<Lars_G> Is it true then that hal's deprecated?
<Lars_G> isn't it odd that xorg chose the last two versions to switch to it?
<Amaranth> heh, yeah
<Amaranth> I think at this point if xorg was not using hal we wouldn't even bother installing it
<Amaranth> There are some other minor users but Xorg is the only big one not ported
<Bookman> Cynthia: I think the whole problem is with my grub.  I have multiple operating systems on this machine and I don't think Ubuntu modified the correct grub
<Cynthia> Bookman, you have both grub legacy and grub2?
<Bookman> How would I tell?
<Cynthia> and grub legacy is in the MBR
<Lars_G> What should it be ported to? udev or devicekit?
<Cynthia> I'd check what grub looks like
<Amaranth> Lars_G: yes
<Bookman> Cynthia: I have no idea what you mean
<Lars_G> it's an either or question, can't be answered with a boolean
<Amaranth> Lars_G: Actually DeviceKit is going away too
<Lars_G> ....
<Cynthia> If it's a text interface, it's grub legacy. And there's another way to tell: if you can hold LeftShift to launch it, it's grub2
<Amaranth> We're just using udev for device notifications
<Lars_G> And what about configurations, like xorg?
<Lars_G> back to xorg.conf as you said?
<maccam94> Amaranth: isnt' devicekit new?
<Bookman> Cynthia: leftswitch?
<Amaranth> DeviceKit-disks and DeviceKit-power will still exist but the core "tell me about new devices" part is gone
<Cynthia> left Shift
<Amaranth> Lars_G: Yeah, back to xorg.conf
 * Lars_G shoots himself
<Cynthia> it's the key 2 below Tab, and the key 1 below Caps Lock
<Lars_G> I kinda liked the idea of configuring xorg with .fdi files....
<Lars_G> why was hal deprecated? it was so nice....
<Lars_G> Damn it I just discovered the love of hal!!!
<Lars_G> arrrrgh
<Amaranth> hal is a mess
 * Lars_G suffers a stroke
<Cynthia> sudo apt-get install pacemaker
<Cynthia> :)
<Amaranth> hal became the dumping ground for things you needed to be root for that you wanted normal users to be able to do
<Bookman> Cynthia: hold left-shift during reboot?
<Cynthia> Yes Bookman
<maccam94> udev hal upstart dbus.... soo many event subsystems...
<maccam94> am i forgetting any?
<Amaranth> you could probably technically include compiz in there if you wiggled the rules a bit :P
<Bookman> Cynthia: see, normally Ubuntu modifies the incorrect grub.  I normally just boot into mint, modify the grub to reflect the new kernel and reboot.  All is well.  Now it is not working.
<Amaranth> it's basically an event manager for the plugins
<maccam94> Amaranth: how? isn't compiz just a window manager (like metacity, kwin, xfce, etc)?
<Lars_G> Cynthia: I like that you're a voice of tranquility in here
<Bookman> Cynthia: If I boot into recovery mode, uname -a give 2.6.28-11 kernel.  Even though I changed the menu.lst to 2.6.31-11
<Amaranth> maccam94: it's an event manager and bag of functions for the plugins :P
<Cynthia> Bookman: I'm not entirely sure what your configuration is, sorry. When you boot, does Left-Shift work? Or does GRUB say "Press ESC to enter the menu... 2... 1..."
<Cynthia> + question mark
<Lars_G> it'd be nice if xorg used dbus
<Amaranth> but as I said, that's stretching it a bit
<Amaranth> xorg uses dbus
<Lars_G> for config
<Cynthia> Lars_G: A voice of tranquility? :o
<Amaranth> to talk to hal :P
<maccam94> Amaranth: compiz without any plugins still handles basic window management though
<Amaranth> maccam94: Not really
<roffe> My audoi just randomly dies on me
<roffe> audio
<Amaranth> maccam94: windows have no decorations, you can't minimize/resize/move them, you can't change workspaces, etc
<roffe> pulseaudio
<Amaranth> The only thing you get running compiz with no plugins vs not running any WM is focus handling
<maccam94> Amaranth: you can't move/order/resize? i knew there were no decorations but...
<Lars_G> Hmmm I wonder if I have audio again
<maccam94> hmph
<Amaranth> maccam94: Not without the move, place, and resize plugins :)
<maccam94> oh yeah resize is a plugi... o_O
<maccam94> *plugin
<roffe> is it a bug that kills pulseaudio?
<maccam94> haha
<Bookman> Cynthia: If I use left-shit to reboot, I get a strange text message, then I press enter, get a bunch more, press enter get a ton more that look like a text listing of menu.lst.  Then it finally comes up with the regular grub boot screen
<Cynthia> I don't have audio in Totem, though MPEG-2 demux and decode works
<maccam94> Amaranth: i recall that there used to be debates over what should be dbus vs hal functionality
<Cynthia> some event sounds don't work, but otherwise I'd say I have decent sound
<Amaranth> maccam94: You mean dbus system activation?
<Lars_G> yes I have audio!!!
<maccam94> Amaranth: i'm guessing hal got cannibalized from the hardware (udev) and software (dbus) sides until there wasn't really a need for it anymore?
<Lars_G> music!
<Lars_G> weeeee
<Cynthia> congrats Lars_G :)
<Lars_G> Cynthia: that's what I meant
<Amaranth> maccam94: it's clear, hal handles starting things when devices are plugged in, dbus handles starting things when someone running wants to talk to them
<roffe> Or really it's the audio in youtube that's died now
<Lars_G> flash, not youtuve, flash
<Amaranth> maccam94: More like udev does basically everything hal ever did
<Lars_G> flash and audio used in the same phrase is the synonym of "eternal pain"
<roffe> Lars_G, Yes, of course, sorry
<Lars_G> Amaranth: hotplug wise yes, configuration wise not.
<Cynthia> Lars_G: Java and audio are the same
<Amaranth> maccam94: And we have policykit and dbus system activation for the things you want regular users to be able to do even though they need root access
<Cynthia> Sun Java, at least. It accesses /dev/dsp.
<Amaranth> maccam94: so yeah, I guess you got it right :)
<Lars_G> Cynthia: wait until you try to code JavaFX
<maccam94> Amaranth: what does upstart do that udev could never do?
<roffe> is there a problem with flash and audio in alpha 6?
<Cynthia> Lars_G: no thanks :p
<Amaranth> maccam94: udev doesn't have callouts
<maccam94> Amaranth: callouts?
<Amaranth> maccam94: With hal you can say "when this hardware is plugged in run this app"
<Amaranth> maccam94: With upstart and upstart reading udev events you can make an upstart job do the same thing
<maccam94> Amaranth: so upstart is basically replacing hal?
<Amaranth> maccam94: No, upstart is replacing callouts in hal
<Lars_G> upstart is the equivalent to hotplug I guess
<maccam94> no...
<Amaranth> maccam94: upstart, udev, and dbus have had the features of hal almost as long as hal has existed
<Cynthia> Upstart is init + hal
<Amaranth> But no one ever put it all together
<Lars_G> Amaranth: What I care for is atomized configuration that can be shared in a communal manner
<maccam94> yeah i'm just sensing like there's something unnecessary here, there's a way things could be more streamlined
<Amaranth> Well, I guess upstart came late but no one cared about callouts anyway :P
<Bookman> Cynthia: I have sda1 with Ubuntu on it, and sda6 with Mint on it.  My machine seems to want to boot to the sda6/boot/grub/menu.lst.  Ubuntu modifies sda1/boot/grub/menu.lst.  Does that help describe my setup?
<Amaranth> maccam94: Not really
<Amaranth> maccam94: They all 3 work together to handle what they're good at
<Lars_G> Bookman: when you setup grub, you tell it the partition where it'll read it's config from, you can only set one afaik
<maccam94> we've got hardware and services... what other types of events are there?
<Lars_G> Bookman: You could merge mint's and ubuntu's /boot into a mixed extra partition
<Cynthia> Bookman, yes. What I recommend is to make one single partition with all the kernels and the single grub config --> set it as the 'root' in GRUB --> install it there. then tell both Linuxen (Mint + Ubuntu) that you want to mount that new partition as /boot, in /etc/fstab.
<Amaranth> upstart handles starting your system and starting services based on hardware events, udev handles hardware events, dbus handles communication between them all and starting services when another program is trying to communicate with them
<Amaranth> So udev+upstart runs things based on hardware events, dbus runs things based on user events
<Amaranth> basically
<maccam94> couldn't one system handle hardware?
<Amaranth> udev does that
<Bookman> Cynthia: ok, beyond me.
<Cynthia> Caveats: You have to make this new boot partition as a primary partition, sda1-sda4; you have to mark it as bootable; you may have to perform some extra steps in the BIOS
<Amaranth> upstart is needed anyway to boot your system so feeding udev events into upstart is a pure win
<Lars_G> And, if you use initrd images you need to put and read them in your /boot partition
<Amaranth> (note: I don't think upstart getting udev events works yet :P)
<JanC> upstart getting udev events would be cool  ;)
<JanC> no more need to run a smartcard daemon 24/7
<Cynthia> Bookman: ls /dev/sda*
<maccam94> where does the event go when i want to adjust my laptop screen brightness?
<Cynthia> or can't you access anything on that machine right now?
<Amaranth> JanC: No more need to run cups and bluetooth daemons and modemmanager for users who have no such hardware
<Bookman> Cynthia: Sorry, I had to get the charger for it in the basement.
<Lars_G> sigh
<Cynthia> Bookman: ok
<Lars_G> Cynthia: the thing that still tires me is that the machine goes to sleep every time I plug or unplug the ac
<Bookman> Cynthia: I am booted into Mint on sda6 at the moment
<Cynthia> Bookman: I don't know Mint, but does it have GPartEd or any intuitive partition editor? (I don't think 'parted' counts)
<Bookman> For sure.  It is Ubuntu
<Cynthia> Bookman: Ok. Do 'ls /dev/sda*' in a terminal and tell me the numbers it says
<Lars_G> I remember someone saying a lot of cruft needs to be cleaned off gnome before power management is fixed
<maccam94> Amaranth: upstart triggers software based on hardware events. what about triggering hardware based on software events? or would upstart just spawn daemons to handle such input?
<Amaranth> maccam94: Err, that'd be dbus system activation, I guess
<Bookman> Cynthia: sda, sda1, sda2, sda5, sda6, sda7
<Cynthia> Lars_G: I have no idea about power management. Is your computer a desktop, a laptop or a netbook?
<maccam94> Amaranth: i thought dbus was software to software
<Cynthia> (Who knows, this might be a desktop with a UPS)
<Lars_G> Cynthia: netbook
<Amaranth> maccam94: You need to give me a concrete example, I have no idea what you mean
<Cynthia> Bookman: Ok. Can you resize sda2 so it has 128 less megabytes, and create an ext3 partition right after it?
<maccam94> Amaranth: laptop hotkeys for brightness, wifi, etc
<Amaranth> oh, that's actually udev
<Amaranth> those are hardware events
<maccam94> brightness keys go to udev?
<maccam94> o_O
<Amaranth> Keypresses, that is
<Cynthia> Lars_G: I remember that happening with my laptop actually, it was mostly the screen turning off and locking itself if I plugged it 3 times in 10 seconds (unstable power made it trip past that, easily)
<JanC> that sort of keys is ACPI-based often
<Lars_G> Nah in this case it's been borked for about four weeks, it worked well before.
<Bookman> Cynthia: not letting me resize.  I sudo gparted
<Lars_G> basically it goes to sleep (in memory suspend) every time I plug or unplug the ac
<Amaranth> You press the brightness key, it gets converted into something X will understand as the brightness key, X tells gnome-power-manager about it, gnome-power-manager tells.... I got lost
<Cynthia> Bookman: try sda1 then
<maccam94> Amaranth: and udev would talk to dbus to show the notifications?
<Amaranth> the first conversion (something X would understand) is handled by udev
<Lars_G> JanC: and brightness is also controlled by acpi sometimes
<Amaranth> Ooh, that's right, we still have DeviceKit-power
<Amaranth> That's where gnome-power-manager sends it
<Amaranth> This stack can be hard to follow sometimes :)
<Bookman> Cynthia: so, you want me to create 128MB of free space Following the sda1
<maccam94> i think it might be a bit messy
<Amaranth> maccam94: nah, everything is handling what it is supposed to
<Cynthia> Yes Bookman
<Amaranth> maccam94: and udev only gets involved in brightness keys when your OEM did something stupid like make them not real keys
<maccam94> Amaranth: what handles when i hit the kill switch on my wifi card?
<Amaranth> maccam94: udev
<JanC> "non-keyboard keys"
<maccam94> Amaranth: isn't there an rfkill daemon?
<Bookman> Cynthia: primary?
<Amaranth> maccam94: I don't think so
<Amaranth> This part is new
<Cynthia> Bookman: yes. And for the filesystem, use ext3 or ext2
<Amaranth> maccam94: There is an rfkill command if you want to do it from userspace
<Bookman> Cynthia: created.  ext3, primary
<Amaranth> And heck, udev might not even be involved in this, it depends on how that kill switch works
<Amaranth> It could be all in hardware, it could be all in the kernel
<maccam94> i think hal is confusing me
<Amaranth> But anything to do with hardware events that aren't keypresses and mouse clicks that userspace would want to know about go through udev
<maccam94> because right now lots of hal daemons control things
<Amaranth> right, hal does too much
<Cynthia> Bookman: ok. Now you'll need to edit both Mint's and Ubuntu's /etc/fstab file, to refer to what you just created. (sudo gedit /etc/fstab is fine)
<maccam94> but doesn't X grab keypresses and mouse clicks?
<Amaranth> maccam94: Right, I said other than those
<Cynthia> the line should look like this:  /dev/sdaNEWNUMBER  /boot  ext3  defaults  0  2
<Cynthia> NEWNUMBER is the number of the partition that gparted just made, I think it'll be sda3
<Bookman> Cynthia: oops, I forgot to apply in gparted.  Working............
<Bookman> Sorry
<Cynthia> No worries
<Amaranth> what hal used to do is now handled by udev, devicekit-disks, devicekit-power, dbus, and (eventually anyway) upstart
<maccam94> Amaranth: and udev will now talk directly to dbus?
<Amaranth> nope
<Amaranth> you use libudev and libgudev (glib wrapper) to work with udev
<maccam94> ...which i would consider part of udev...?
<Amaranth> yeah
<maccam94> rather maybe udevd doesn't talk to dbus, but dbus may listen to udevd?
<Amaranth> you could make a daemon that listens to udevd and uses dbus to forward such messages
<Amaranth> but that's hal :P
<maccam94> well yeah, i'm trying to figure out how those communications happen without hal
<Amaranth> udev sends out events using its own system
<maccam94> but you wouldn't see those in your X session
<Amaranth> those libraries are how you communicate with udev
<Amaranth> although it's one-way communication, you can't tell udev anything
<maccam94> i mean right now i'm mainly thinking of notify-osd notifications
<Amaranth> notify-osd is completely different
<maccam94> notify-osd uses dbus, no?
<Amaranth> it does
<Amaranth> but if you mean notifications for battery and brightness and such those have always been handled by gnome-power-manager
<maccam94> so if i want to see notifications of a power cable being unplugged, or see how high the brightness is set, or how much battery life is remaining...
<maccam94> there would need to be some sort of communication between udev and dbus
<Amaranth> gnome-power-manager was responsible for showing those when hal was around and it's just as responsible for showing those now that we're using udev and devicekit-power
<maccam94> another example not involving power would be plugging in an audio cable
<JanC> I guess pulseaudio could handle such things  ;)
<Amaranth> pulseaudio or a plugin to gnome-settings-daemon
<maccam94> with the realtek driver on a windows machine i have, if i plug a speaker cable into the microphone jack on my laptop, it will tell me i've connected an output device and make the port act like an audio output
<Bookman> Cynthia: this is taking awhile.  You must have thought I either had a tiny hard drive or a really, really, really fast one before!
<Cynthia> Bookman: I didn't expect it to take a very short time
<Cynthia> I resized a partition before, of 20 GB, and it took 6 hours
<Bookman> 6 HOURS???????????????????
<Amaranth> Bookman: resizing or moving partitions with gparted takes longer than it would take to backup the partitions, wipe them out, and restore the backups
<maccam94> Amaranth: not always
<Cynthia> But it preserves UUIDs etc., which is desirable here :)
<Bookman> This is 100 GB so I'm beat for the night then?
<Amaranth> Bookman: come back in 24 hours
<Bookman> Oh crap.
<Amaranth> gparted is very protective
<Amaranth> it does everything in such a way to make sure nothing is lost
<Cynthia> The 20 GB partition only took 6 hours to resize because gparted took the 128-block copy
<Amaranth> after every step it runs fsck
<Cynthia> I don't know why it thought this was optimal
<Bookman> Shoot.....ok, maybe a complete wipeout and fresh install is the best idea.  I would have thought an upgrade would handle my situation better.  I guess not.
<Cynthia> Multibooting with two grubs is not the best idea, unfortunately
<Cynthia> You have to use only one, and dump the configuration there, and make all Unix-based OSes honor the same configuration
<Cynthia> otherwise things start to not work, as you saw
<Bookman> Yeah, I thought that the distros would look for that.
<Bookman> Hey, I have to learn.
<Cynthia> yeah :)
<Cynthia> You do that by making both distros use this same partition as /boot
<JanC> you can put each OS's GRUB in the partition boot record, and a main grub in the MBR that runs the OS-maintained ones as some sort of "submenu"  ;)
<Bookman> I have never had a problem on a single machine with an upgrade.  Just a problem with Ubuntu and multiple o/s's
<Cynthia> JanC: but that requires more advanced stuff like chain-loading
<Cynthia> does it not?
<JanC> indeed
<Cynthia> bookman, you could do that if you weren't afraid of editing the config manually
<Cynthia> (you want to learn, hm? :)
<Bookman> nah, each o/s is different.
<Bookman> Multi distro setups is new then?
<Bookman> It seems to be kind of raw
<JanC> you could use GAG as the main bootloader, as it has a built-in menu-based UI to configure it  ;)
<Bookman> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Cynthia> it is raw, the bootloader uses these hard disk references -- as seen by the BIOS -- to boot your OSes
<Bookman> Yeah, and drive assignments are another nightmare.
<Cynthia> hence why it's not sda3 or whatever, it's going to be (hd0,2)
<Cynthia> yeah
<Bookman> ok....I hope I have a cd of 9.04 here still!
<JanC> the problem with bootloaders is that there is no agreement about how OS's can cooperate in their configuration
<Bookman> JanC: hey, complex task!
<Bookman> I understood the risk, hence the test machine
<JanC> it's not that complex, if OS writers wanted to cooperate
<Bookman> good point!
<JanC> starting with MS of course
<Bookman> No need
<Bookman> Just obsolete their stuff.
<JanC> well, considering that most computers still need Windows, there is no point it cooperating nicely between linux distros and then being wiped away by Windows 7
<Bookman> Might be so.  My business and personal machines have no need for Windows
<Cynthia> that's why I was taught to install Linux last in my classes
<Cynthia> but users are not going to know this
<Bookman> No, Linux will never dominate until pre-installed.
<JanC> well, if you have Ubuntu now, and need Win 7 when it gets released, there is no way you could have installed Windows first  ;)
<Cynthia> (ProTIP: Linux installed last will make GRUB the bootloader and detect Windows, adding a chainload entry)
<Cynthia> JanC: Aye :P
<Bookman> Cynthia: ok, my 24 hours is complete!
<Cynthia> Already, Bookman? That was quick! :)
<Bookman> sda3 it is
<JanC> things might be better on EFI systems though (but I haven't one, so can't test that :) )
<Bookman> (good little laptop)
<JanC> or CoreBoot systems
<Cynthia> Anyway. Now you need to copy the files in Linux Mint's /boot directory to this new partition, and for that, you need to mount it.
<Cynthia> sudo mkdir /mnt/sda3 && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3
<Cynthia> sudo cp -r --archive /boot/* /mnt/sda3
<Bookman> Now, I did not follow your other instructions yet though
<Cynthia> oh, the fstab thing, right
<Bookman> Correct, I did not do that yet
<Cynthia> remember that you'll need to do this in Ubuntu too, so write that part down
<Bookman> Yes, but I can access ubuntu from Mint, correct?
<Cynthia> oh, you could,  you need to mount it in much the same manner
<webbb82> im having some problems running kiba dock in karmic it freezes everytime i click to add stuff to it
<Bookman> I can mount via nautilus
<Bookman> Easy Peasy
<Bookman> Now, my current fstab refers to hda1 and hda5 and hdc
<Bookman> Not sdaX
<Bookman> Actually those are commented.  It just refers to hdc which is my cd
<Cynthia> bookman, most of the partitions are mounted by UUID, but I don't know the UUID of the partition you just created. I guess  you could get the UUID with the 'blkid' utility
<webbb82> im trying to find the folder that stores all the app launchers , as in if i wanted to add a app to my dock
<Cynthia> and have you copied the files to /mnt/sda3 yet?
<webbb82> sbin is close but the icon arent
<Bookman> Cynthia: you know what?  This is way too complicated for the average experimenter I'm afraid.
<Cynthia> webbb82: application launchers refer to icons, and they're in /usr/share/applications
<Cynthia> icons are in /usr/share/icons
<webbb82> Cynthia, thank you
<Bookman> Cynthia: forums and maillists make it sound so easy.  Just dual boot.
<Cynthia> bookman: I agree. which is why I usually rely solely on installers to configure my grub
<Cynthia> redhat's installer, ubuntu's and CentOS's as of yet
<Bookman> Cynthia: but the average experimenter would not know that.
<Bookman> Or maybe I missed a huge step
<Cynthia> for dual booting, with any sort of half-complicated setup, automatic grub configuration is not guaranteed to work if both OSes don't have the same partition as /boot :s
<Cynthia> Bookman: are you giving up now, or shall I try to continue? I must warn you, I don't really know my way around grub as I once did - that's what GUI installers do to you
<Bookman> Yup, I understand that now, but how do you know about that when you just want to add anther o/s to your single o/s system?  I did not notice that in any installation screens.
<Cynthia> It's in Ubuntu's installer, ubiquity, page 8 under the Advanced button
<Bookman> Cynthia: I give I'm afraid.  I thank you for your help though.  Greatly appreciated and you taught me just how complicated it really is
<Cynthia> ubiquity will detect most OSes and act accordingly even before reaching page 8 though
<Cynthia> it can import documents too
<Bookman> Hmmm....never noticed options like that
<Cynthia> page 8 Advanced is for bootloader configuration per se; OSes are in page 5 ("choose which partitions to use" or "side by side", aka the Partitioner), page 6 (import documents) and this page 8
<Bookman> Maybe a future upgrade would be to be more friendly to multi-o/s upgrades/installs.
<Bookman> Athough it is a niche market I would suppose.
 * Cynthia shrugs
<Bookman> So much to learn!
<Cynthia> it appears to be for power users, yes
<Cynthia> Virtual machines to run 2 OSes at the same time seem simple in comparison :P
<Cynthia> install VirtualBox-OSE, create VM, mount disc from hardware CD-ROM inside the VM, then you can install your other OS
<Bookman> yes, but they don't take advantage of the machines.  I'm tired of seeing reviews of operating systems within vm's.  Not comparable at all.
<Cynthia> I agree, for the reviews bit
<Bookman> If you test an O/
<Bookman> S, test it
<Bookman> Complete.  Then maybe things like this would come up.
<Bookman> Pet Peave.
<Cynthia> You mean like how certain hardware drivers end up missing or half-broken?
<Cynthia> but they don't break ever in a VM
<Bookman> Yes, dual boot functions don't work....so on and so on and son on.
<Bookman> Give things a fair shot.
<Bookman> wireless works wonderful under VM.  In reality not at all
<Cynthia> I've truthfully never seen a wireless adapter in a VM hypervisor
<Cynthia> they're all 100 Ethernet or GigE
<Bookman> I guess I said that wrong.  The requirements for wireless testing are not needed under VM as they are under the real machine.
<Cynthia> Ah, that makes sense
<Bookman> Sorry
<Bookman> And 3D
<Bookman> And USB
<Bookman> But, the benefits of being even able to do all of this stuff outweighs the drawbacks.
<Cynthia> Still, VMware and VirtualBox don't even have the ability to provide a wireless adapter to a VM. VirtualBox can provide 3D acceleration now, as well as USB; in VMware, 3D is experimental and you can't provide USB. At least, when I last tested both.
<webbb82> how can i fix Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6-4.
<blueyed> Does anyone have insight into bug 432070? (One of) The problem might be that the "has been mounted in the future" comes from different TZ handling.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432070 in mountall "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: fails to boot ("last mount time is in the future")" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432070
<Bookman> I've not tried the 3D in VirtualBox yet.  I look forward to doing that.
<webbb82> i cant find libapt-pkg-libc6 anywhere
<Bookman> Cynthia: well, you were just super in helping me out here tonight!  I really do appreciate it and you've shown me where I have to learn more.
<Cynthia> blueyed: I believe the timestamp in the future bug was fixed; at least in Alpha 6 it is. Are you running Alpha 5 or Alpha 6?
<Cynthia> Bookman: you're welcome
<Cynthia> May your learning be prolific
<Cynthia> if that's even the right word, prolific
<Bookman> I certainly hope so.
<blueyed> Cynthia: I'm upgrading through karmic since a few months.. last updates from ~24h ago. nothing which looks like a fix in the updates now.
<Bookman> Cynthia: You need a break here!
<Cynthia> :P
<Cynthia> oh my, blueyed, 3 MB images
<Lars_G> she's our brave warrior! helping non stop
<Bookman> Take a timeout and have a beer on me
<Cynthia> Unusually perhaps, I don't drink beer. Toss me a can of Pepsi though, and I'll be happy :)
<Lars_G> I wouldn't like to drink a beer off you Bookman
<Bookman> Tossed
<Lars_G> but I've never been into food paraphilias
<webbb82> has anyone i n here used crn the software store like app http://www.cnr.com/home
<Lars_G> Cynthia: I have scented green tea too
<webbb82> check it outo it looks kinda cool
<blueyed> Cynthia: I know. But would not want to resize them on the Live CD.
<Cynthia> blueyed: gimp could resize them, but ah well. I'm loading them now
<Cynthia> ah, yeah
<Cynthia> blueyed: that looks like a standard Bug 423247 to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423247 in clock-setup "Superblock last mount times cause fsck to fail" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423247
<Cynthia> you can't get the shell because you don't have a root password? in that case, run "sudo -s" in a terminal somewhere, type "passwd" and enter a password twice; you can then reboot and give this new password. or, you could overwrite the install with Alpha6
<Cynthia> inside the recovery shell, you'd run "fsck /dev/md0"
<Mulder> is empathy still going to replace pidgin as default im?
<Lars_G> You can always install pidgin
<blueyed> Cynthia: sounds so. But not fixed for me (updated 24 hours ago). I'm about to try: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg388846.html
<Mulder> i take it that means yes
<blueyed> Cynthia: apart from that: I'm not getting usplash anymore, which is odd, too.
<Cynthia> blueyed: me neither, I stopped getting usplash in alpha 5
<blueyed> Cynthia: I have setup a root password now. ok, then that's expected. Obviously, I do not want to reinstall. It's still my first Ubuntu install (based on Hoary).
<blueyed> brb, hopefully
<Cynthia> oh my, you really installed an alpha over a release version by upgrading? you're brave :p
<blueyed> ? no, I've been on karmic since 3+ months at least.
<Cynthia> er - Hoary Hedgehog is from 2005
<blueyed> but yes, I've (dist-)upgraded always early in release cycles.
<blueyed> yes.
<Cynthia> ah ok
<blueyed> I've gone through all releases of course.
<Bookman> Cynthia: You know, I'm going to try an upgrade from a fresh 9.04 install to a 9.10 Alpha install just to see what happens!
<Cynthia> Go right ahead, just don't expect it to be all peachy yet :)
<Bookman> No expectations yet.
<Bookman> I want to just see if it even boots
<Bookman> This poor laptop takes a beating!
<Bookman> Oh great, 9.04 reinstall and now broadcom wireless does not work.
<RichardWolfVI> Hey, is usplash working for you?
<Cynthia> ouch, wireless breakage
<Bookman> Cynthia: as always
<Cynthia> RichardWolfVI: alpha 6 live CD has an usplash, but it gets dropped on the hard drive for some reason
<Cynthia> you get the beautiful text-mode boot
<Bookman> Cynthia: wireless and webcams are the Achilles heals of Linux.
<Cynthia> I never even tried a webcam.
<Bookman> They don't work
<Cynthia> What I want working is a "what you hear" input option for sound recording.
<Cynthia> i.e. I want to be able to record what gets sent to my speakers as a file.
<RichardWolfVI> Bookman: unless you're lucky to get Atheros and Logitech :P
<RichardWolfVI> Respectively.
<Beyondcr> ok any idea to why when i try to run alpha 6 live cd the login/splash screen dose a infinet loop.... playing the logon sound
<Beyondcr> while booting i get alot of I/O errors
<Cynthia> Beyondcr: "unhandled sense code"?
<Beyondcr> hum  is there a log of the start up
<Beyondcr> if i hit ctrl alt f1 i can getin to console but i have to hit it before the splash comes up or it crashes
<bjsnider> Beyondcr, what kind of a board is that?
<Beyondcr> i also see a mmc0 unknown controller version 2 but fro what i understand thats the flash card reader...
<Cynthia> Beyondcr: there's a log of startup when you can access a console, with 'dmesg'
<Beyondcr> ty
<Cynthia> just run it as any user
<Beyondcr> i want to help fix this things have been broken for this laptop from alpha 4 and up
<Beyondcr> what is the defult password for root
<Beyondcr> on live cd
<DanaG> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DanaG> if you want a root shell, do sudo -i
<RichardWolfVI> Beyondcr: Check if your CD is not corrupted.
<Beyondcr> ,,,
<Cynthia> the user ubuntu has no password, I don't know for root; and I thought a shell was sudo -s
<RichardWolfVI> Beyondcr: the user is ubuntu and has no password
<Beyondcr> if 3 releases and about 4 or five downloads from the main server is corrupted then i dont know but im sure its not
<Beyondcr> ty
<Beyondcr> i will rember that
<bjsnider> maybe your chipset is not well supported
<RichardWolfVI> Beyondcr: Well, I had a pile of corrupted Xubuntu Dapper CDs on my desk
<Cynthia> Beyondcr: you can checkthe md5sum as given on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-6/ (the file is MD5SUM), or boot the disc and select Test disc for errors
<Beyondcr> ok
<Beyondcr> i will test disk
<Beyondcr> but im sure there is a bigger problem here
<Beyondcr> i first noticed it after doing updates while running alpha 3
<Beyondcr> it has somthing to do with the new kernel
<TinasonFTW> is there a way for me to do a network upgrade of jaunty kubuntu to karmic a6 kubuntu?
<bjsnider> TinasonFTW, be sure you really want to
<TinasonFTW> check
<TinasonFTW> (i am sure)
<bjsnider> there are lots of ways
<bjsnider> but keep in mind you cannot downgrade afterwards
<TinasonFTW> ok
<bjsnider> upgrade-manager -d would be one way
<Beyondcr> RichardWolfVI i did get a crap load of buffer i/o errors
<Beyondcr> then it stoped on opening pip
<Beyondcr> then it stoped on opening pipe
<TinasonFTW> bjsnider: no thats not working
<TinasonFTW> anyone knoe if there is a way for me to do a network upgrade of jaunty kubuntu to karmic a6 kubuntu?
<TinasonFTW> (yes, i read the disclaimer, and yes i want to go ahead with it)
<RichardWolfVI> Beyondcr: That's a sign of a corrupted image
<Beyondcr> ok well where do i check the MD5SUMS on the disk
<Beyondcr> maby i should try to burn it at a slower speed?
<RichardWolfVI> you can extract the ISO image and run md5sum on the file
<RichardWolfVI> and on the ISO image you're burning
<RichardWolfVI> and compare them to the md5sum file in the download page
<RichardWolfVI> Which image did you download?
<Beyondcr> ok well i opend the file
<Beyondcr> and got alot of numbers and directors
<Beyondcr> i got it from the site you just gave me
<Beyondcr> it started happing after alpha 3
<Beyondcr> and i tryed both gnome and kde 64 and 32 they all gave me this problem
<Beyondcr> could it be that i am burning them to fast
<RichardWolfVI> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-6/MD5SUMS For instance, these are the sums for the Alpha 6 ISO
<TinasonFTW> is there a way for me to do a network upgrade of jaunty kubuntu to karmic a6 kubuntu?
<RichardWolfVI> if the ones you got dont match, your images are corrupted
<RichardWolfVI> TinasonFTW: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha6#Upgrading%20from%20Ubuntu%209.04
<TinasonFTW> ty
<RichardWolfVI> well, maybe you gotta use the Kubuntu equivalent
<Beyondcr> what is there a md5sum checker?
<Beyondcr> becuse i open it in notepad and get alot of crap
<RichardWolfVI> Beyondcr: md5sum
<Cynthia> Beyondcr: http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<TinasonFTW> yeah, what is the kubuntu equivelant?
<RichardWolfVI> TinasonFTW; try running: update-manager -d
<Cynthia> TinasonFTW: it's md5sum in *Ubuntu (includes K, X, Edu)
<TinasonFTW> i did, it doesnt work (command not found)
<TinasonFTW> Cynthia: thank you , but, i dont need md5 help :) (i think that was Beyondcr)
<RichardWolfVI> Cynthia: He's asking for the equivalent of update-manager on Kubuntu
<Beyondcr> hum
<Beyondcr> ok it is wrong
<Beyondcr> what do they change it everyday?
<RichardWolfVI> Beyondcr: no
<RichardWolfVI> I'd recommend you BitTorrent for downloading large files
<Cynthia> I thought the question was what the md5sum equivalent was on Kubuntu, my bad
<Beyondcr> then why would it be croupt if i keep downloading the same file
<TinasonFTW> Cynthia: no worries :)
<RichardWolfVI> BT checks consistency constantly while downloading
<sageNsand> MD5SUM  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#head-cc4057205f46f3da4e36ee1974c50c51bd89ed24
<RichardWolfVI> Beyondcr: The Alpha 3, 4, 5, 6 ISOs are different from each other, their sums are different as well
<Beyondcr> yes and i got #6 and it dosenot match what they said it should but i downloaded it like 3 times already
<xmnt> i fixed all of karmic!!
<RichardWolfVI> Beyondcr: Maybe you're having issues on your network, lost packages, etc.
<RichardWolfVI> Beyondcr: I remid you, back in 2006 I had a pile of corrupt Xubuntu 6.06 CDs
<Beyondcr> hum so that checksum changes while the iso is downloaded
<RichardWolfVI> *remind
<RichardWolfVI> Well, the checksum is determined by the final file.
<Beyondcr> interesting
<Amaranth> xmnt: I dunno, I'm still seeing 60000 bugs open
<TinasonFTW> the command to do a network upgrade from jaunty to karmic kubuntu is: 'do-release-upgrade -d'
<RichardWolfVI> anyway, BT uses error correction, I'd recommend it for files that big.
<xmnt> it easy, reboot into jaunty
<Beyondcr> ?
<Beyondcr> bittorrent?
<RichardWolfVI> Beyondcr: Yes
<RichardWolfVI> Gotta get going, See ya all!
<Beyondcr> oh wow i never took time to notice the torrent files
<Beyondcr> hey thanks alot for your help
<RichardWolfVI> You're welcome.
<Beyondcr> you just probly saved me hours
<AirBender> Beyondcr: you can also use rsync to get just the missing/wrong parts of the iso
<AirBender> there are some template scripts up there in the wiki for doing that the easy way
<Beyondcr> well its almost done now im going to try it with the new torrent file.... for the 4th time =-) wish me luch
<Beyondcr> luck
<AirBender> goo luck then...
<AirBender> good
<Beyondcr> lol
<Beyondcr> the torrent is wayyyy faster
<Beyondcr> this is crazy if that is what the problem is
<Beyondcr> i never seen such thing
<AirBender> I can understand the problem, and admit it's really posible, but at the same time is pretty uncommon for me
<Beyondcr> i/0 error on device sr0
<webbb82> if i download kde in karmic will it work and  give me karmic koala kubuntu
<Cynthia> webbb82: Yes
<Cynthia> run tasksel and select the appropriate package
<Beyondcr> i burned it to dvd
<Beyondcr> now it dont show the i/o errors.....
<Beyondcr> what the heck
<xmnt> doesn't
<xmnt> Beyondcr, why not use a usb drive?
<Beyondcr> i still get looped on splash
<Beyondcr> this is starting to make me alittle upset
<Amaranth> Beyondcr: Radeon HD?
<Beyondcr> laptop i think radeon 3100
<xmnt> install base jaunty - dist upgrade to karmic
<Amaranth> Yeah, that'd be Radeon HD
<Beyondcr> it keeps looping
<Amaranth> The problem is mesa had support for it enabled so compiz tries to start. Doing so kills X
<Beyondcr> ....
<Amaranth> The driver is not ready to be enabled, it crashes running glxgears
<Beyondcr> so is there a way around that?
<Beyondcr> like force vesa
<Amaranth> Only if you can get to a VT
<Amaranth> But it seems to break that too
<DanaG> dang, I wish there were a PPA for the drm-next kernel.
<DanaG> you can  boot 'text' to prevent gdm from starting, by the way.
<DanaG> that is, add the word 'text' to the command line, through grub.
<Beyondcr> so what i have to waite till a new driver is released
<Amaranth> Beyondcr: It's fixed now
<Beyondcr> what do you mean?
<Beyondcr> like right now
<Amaranth> But you'd have to get a daily snapshot cd image
<Beyondcr> where is that located
<Amaranth> The fix was uploaded on the 16th
<Beyondcr> well i got the one from the 17th and it still gives me the problem
<Amaranth> it may not have made it into that one
<Amaranth> So you'll have to wait a couple days for a new one that has the fix
<Amaranth> Or get the alternative install CD then upgrade right away
<Cynthia> DanaG: I was looking for that option, thanks
<Amaranth> DanaG: That doesn't work with the new gdm
<Beyondcr> will the alternative have everything
<DanaG> hmm, I think it may have been re-added.
<Amaranth> Beyondcr: yeah
<DanaG> aptitude changelog gdm
<Cynthia> Amaranth: aww
<Beyondcr> and do they add a update before you install
<Amaranth> no, you'll have to boot in recovery mode to update
<Beyondcr> what if i install then goto the console and do a update?
<Amaranth> hope you have an ethernet connection and not some kind of wireless
<Beyondcr> i can manage to get to the console
<Amaranth> Right, you want to install then boot in recovery mode, choose netroot, and upgrade
<Amaranth> then it should work
<Beyondcr> you have to hit it right before the splash
<Amaranth> in that case you can probably fix it on the live cd
<Amaranth> DanaG: ah, yeah, they added it again, awesome
<Amaranth> Now we just need to get the failsafe GNOME session back
<Beyondcr> will i have to type any commands to connect my eth or will it connect by it self
<Amaranth> it should have connected on boot
<Beyondcr> k then do apt-update
<Amaranth> you'll probably have to add the repos
<Amaranth> I believe they are commented out
<Beyondcr> whats to command to see the repos
<Amaranth> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Beyondcr> and which one do i want to enable
<Amaranth> all of them
<Beyondcr> then type apt-update install?
<Beyondcr> ?
<Cynthia> Beyondcr: apt-get update
<Cynthia> then run the UI update manager or type apt-get upgrade
<bullgard> What is the use of the indicator_applet in Karmic?
<xmnt> bullgard, what indicator ye be speaking of?
<bullgard> xmnt: "indicator-applet 0.1. An applet that handles all system hints. Copyright 2009 Canonical, Ltd."
<xmnt> bullgard, rrr ... thank ye for that most memorable descriptions ... as for yer answer tis be for the popups that be displayed for volumes and such
<bullgard> hm
<Nattgew> is there a way to get pulseaudio to play the microphone through the speakers?
<bullgard> Nattgew: Are you trying to establish an acoustical feedback and self-regeneration?
<Nattgew> bullgard: I'm not really sure what that means... with Jaunty I could play the mic input through the speakers, I can't figure out how to do that with the new audio preferences
<bullgard> s/self-regeneration/self-excitation
<DanaG> Nattgew: google for module-loopback.
<DanaG> you can pacmd, then 'list'
<DanaG> and then load-module module-loopback source=N sink=M
<DanaG> where N and M are indexes.
<DanaG> Or names.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<xmnt> Nattgew, wouldn't ye produce feedback
<Cynthia> xmnt: headsets don't produce that :)
<ShapeShifter499> I just installed the UNR and the KNR and I love both but will use UNR more than KNR, one question on the UNR interface the tab that has wine stuff won't work, what I mean is that when I click on the wine tab, UNR crashes and restarts, and no bug report shows up
<ShapeShifter499> this is for karmic btw
<ShapeShifter499> anyway to fix my problem?
<xmnt> Are, but he didn't make the decleration of using ye headset ... microphone be what he said
<Cynthia> oh - but there are still ways to make the microphone and speakers not feed back, i.e. distance them, protect the microphone with a sheet of paper in the direction the speakers produce sound in, etc.
<Cynthia> not even a whole sheet, just a little bit
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know what I could do?
<Dr_Willis> File a bug report?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> could be come conflict with the way the 2 UNR interfaces are working together.
<Dr_Willis> could launch the app from a terminal (some how) and check the output also.
<ShapeShifter499> so real quick fix? just w8 for the bug report to go through and get fixed?
<Dr_Willis> Could try removing the other UNR stuff you got installed as a test. just use the  UNR, not KNR
<Dr_Willis> try it as a new user also. see if it affexcts them
<xmnt> Cynthia, me be speaking of the feedback loop - paper be useless against my volumes
<Cynthia> ShapeShifter499: there are not that many UNR users in here, and the interface is different from other Ubuntu editions, so please be patient :)
<Dr_Willis> I cant stand the UNR interfaces. :) but i havent tried them in a while.
<ShapeShifter499> well I installed it over my current karmic system, is there a option to go switch back without uninstalling unr?
<Dr_Willis> the UNR remix edition had some menu item to toggle the normal desktop/Unr desktop
<Dr_Willis> id hope they kept that feature.
<Dr_Willis> (even tho it dident work very well on Jaunty)
<bullgard> Mozilla Firefox 3.5.3 displays fonts in a large soft font which I dislike compared to the small font in my Ubuntu Hardy Firefox 3.0.14. How can I return to the old font?
<bullgard> s/ soft font/ soft manner/
<Cynthia> bullgard: Firefox 3.5 completely disregards your hinting setting in Appearance Preferences and uses "slight" hinting. You must return to Firefox 3.0 to get the old behavior, as far as I know.
<glicks> excuse me does anyone else have problems with their Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000 with the sound not working?
<glicks> the mic
<philip> glicks: I used to have all kinds of sound issues. I finally fixed them by running "alsamixer", only thing that worked to set the correct volume
<bullgard> Cynthia: Thank you for commenting.
<glicks> i dont see where i can set the volume of my webcam in alsamixer
<philip> the new startup logo/screen looks ghastly
<glicks> what will happen if i uninstall pulseaudio
<glicks> do i need pulseaudio
<philip> glicks:  running alsamixer didn't help?
<glicks> no
<glicks> it has nothing to do with alsamixer i dont thinik
<glicks> i cant unmute it
<glicks> i thought this cam worked flawlessly with linux
<connex> Hi, i can't boot, i get to the point GDM should start and all i get is screen flickering with shell prompting for password and user name, i looked at ps and i can see GDM fails to start and is run in a loop
<connex> had to kill dbus daemon for this to stop
<connex> and still can't get X
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
<Dr_Willis> stopped the gdm service.. try 'startx' see if it gives any error messages perhaps.
<connex> it fails, saying no nvidia drivers
<connex> when i try to install the drivers i get: http://pastebin.com/m204b3540
<Dr_Willis> remove the cdrom line from your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Dr_Willis> update/upgrade/try again
<connex> is this normal? http://pastebin.com/m3702bfbe   i did update
<Dr_Willis> sounds like some dbus error  happening.
<Dr_Willis> E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success '/usr/bin/dbus-send --system --dest=org.debian.apt --type=signal /org/debian/apt org.debian.apt.CacheChanged'
<Dr_Willis> this is why its Alpha software :)
<connex> i wish i never tried to dist-upgrade from alpha 4
<connex> now startx starts the desktop and dies back to prompt(i installed nvidia drivers)
<connex> it gets to the point of loaded panel and desktop background
<Dr_Willis> check logs/erro messages?
<Dr_Willis> I had issues with gnome not starting properly. but i wa able to start a different window manager.
<connex> http://pastebin.com/m5f990ad9
<wekt> is there a karmic dvd image?  i only see CD
<Dr_Willis> not tyhat ive seen
<Dr_Willis> The dvd rarely does much extra anyway i recall
<connex> Dr_Willis, have you seen the link
<wekt> sometimes packages i install are rare enough not to be even on the first DVD
<Dr_Willis> i normally install fromc d.. then run a script i wrote ti install whatver extras i want/need
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure what extra packages are on the dvd any more.
<glick> does anyone have a quickcam pro 9000?
<Jeruvy> my understanding is the dvd only has added language support.  even alternate is still on a cd.
<wekt> karmic's target release date is earlier than the squeeze freeze
<Dr_Willis> Jeruvy:  thats what i was thinking.. but dident it also have both the desktop and alternative isntallers?
<wekt> Dr_Willis: i know it had the 'alternative'
<wekt> i presume it had the normal desktop installer also
<Dr_Willis> I havent bothered with the dvd in ages. I normally get iso. and  use unetbootin to make a flash installer :)
<liz_> I use to have a package monitor in my launch menu, one that would sort by popularity, I never knew the name of it
<liz_> it doesn't seem to be installed by default in 9.10
<Dr_Willis> you mean that crippled 'add/remove programs' icon?
<Dr_Willis> sorted by  'stars' rateing.. wich was really.. not too usefull.. :)
<liz_> oh yeah
<liz_> I liked sorting by popularity
<liz_> it's not good for most things, but it had it's uses
<Dr_Willis> for the very limited set of programs it had listed..
<liz_> I had noticed that problem
<liz_> I wish synaptic had such a feature
<Dr_Willis> too many people came in to the support channel saying they couldent find program-such-and-such.. because they thought that Add/remove was  THE only package manager.
<liz_> is it somewhere I can run from the terminal?
<eagles0513875> liz_: the only command i can think of to find packages is apt-cache search package name for instance firefox and it will bring up all packages relating to firefox
<liz_> well I'm not searching for something by name, I just like trying out popular packages
<eagles0513875> in kpackagekit you can search though again by name
<liz_> no you can't, there's no popularity feature there
<Dr_Willis>  trhe Popularity feature is Unpopular!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<liz_> I didn't know that, wouldn't it be more popular if it were integrated into a good package manager like synaptic or like eagels suggests, kpackagekit
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if very many people care whats more popular   or not
<Dr_Willis> plus it has to give some sort of info back to the servers when people install things.. most people opt out of that
<liz_> I'm just new, I liked trying out popular packages
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall 9.10 even asking  to enable it...
<liz_> a lot of them were useful, and I never knew they existed
<eagles0513875> well this is even better
<eagles0513875> audio is broken :(
<liz_> 9.10 asked when I installed it
<liz_> I didn't use the alternate installer though, it might not be there
<Dr_Willis> It might of asked and i just automatically said no. :) i never noticed..
<liz_> I do that sometimes with dialog windows
<liz_> just click OK
<liz_> I could just read through the package alphabetically, but I enjoyed reading through the popular ones first
<liz_> I tried loading the data from the popcon website but it was too raw
<liz_> oh well, I guess I lose this round
<liz_> the popularity information is probably gone forever, or at least long enough for me to get use to all these linux apps or give up on it by then
<liz_> thanks for the explination, at least I won't think it was something I did that hid or uninstalled that feature
<Dr_Willis> !info ddclient
<ubottu> ddclient (source: ddclient): address updating utility for dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.0-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 63 kB, installed size 344 kB
<nonix4> alpha6 still seems to be affected by https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=514901 - can't seem to find that one on launchpad, is it reported yet?
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 514901 in kernel "kvm virtio_blk errors - "end_request: I/O error, dev vda, sector 0"" [Medium,Closed: rawhide]
<Michalxo> guys, do they fixing this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429249 in gnome-power-manager "[Karmic] keyboard locked/freezed unable to type anything" [Undecided,New]
<ShapeShifter499> can I output my display on my netbook with ubuntu karmic to another computer via a stream?
<ShapeShifter499> and not remote desktop
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:   not that ive know of then,
<Dr_Willis> unless therss some screengrabber in real time that streams.. and ive not seen one of those
<Dr_Willis> record my desktop to a pipe.. then use vls to stream the output.. (eww...)
<djdarkman_> hello, where can I get a karmic alpha6 USB image?
 * nonix4 sights... trying to report a bug with ubuntu-bug, two other bugs surface
<nonix4> *sighs*
<djdarkman_> how can I do a clean Alpha 6 install without wasting a CD?
<Dr_Willis> djdarkman_:  use unetbootin and an iso file.. make a bootable flash drive
<Dr_Willis> Or that usb-disk-creater tool in the menus on ubuntu
<djdarkman_> Dr_Willis: unetbootin doesnt seem to work
<eagles0513875> djdarkman_: do you have a windows machine you can run unetbootin on cuz thats what i did on windows yesterday and it worked fine
<djdarkman_> I think it messes up some device paths (/dev/sdb instead of /dev/sda)
<Dr_Willis> djdarkman_:   and how/what are you doing with it? I use it to make a bootablle flash drive all the time.
<Dr_Willis> It worked with  Alpha4 for me.
<Dr_Willis> i DONT use it to install 'to the hard drive'
<Dr_Willis> The Usb-creater tool in the system -> admin->USB startup disk      works a little better i find.
<djdarkman_> I think unetbootin messed it up because I did it on another machine
<Dr_Willis> I normally use Unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive. that then can work on most every machine i got..
<Dr_Willis> SOME machines seem tohave some issues with some of my flash media.
<Dr_Willis> I got one flash drive that boots every machine.. except 1...
<Dr_Willis> then another flash drive that boots that one fine..
<Dr_Willis> made with the same tool/same iso.
<Dr_Willis> Ive herd it may have somthing to do with LBA flag on the flash drive partition.
<djdarkman_> hmmm thanks Dr_Willis I think I will try unetbootin on the same machine I want to install on, and see how it works out
<Dr_Willis> The Ubuntu usb-startup-disk works a little better. it can make a peristant save file also.
<Turms> i've downloaded and installed alpha 6, everything ok, but at the first boot i do not have the splash and it stops at "Starting AppArmor Profiles"
<Turms> the connection went down, did anyone answer my question?
<Dr_Willis> Nope
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Ive not heard of anyone else with Alpha6 problems like that
<Turms> well i'll restart it
<oly> hi, there is a bug on this laptop which i would like to track down and report so looking for some ideas / help in fiding the cause so it can be reported correctly
<oly> basically it only happens on the asus x59gl laptop, when playing games after about 30 seconds the laptop powers off
<oly> the graphics card is nvidia, and i have tried the 170 185 and 190 series of driver but the same happens on all of them
<oly> it used to work in older distros, so something has changed which causes this
<Dr_Willis> sounds like 'classic' overheating
<oly> it happens on two identical machine, but they work fine in windows
<vallhalla81> is compiz disabled in 9.10? as i am having trouble getting it going
<Dr_Willis> older disrto live cd - dosent do it>  (as a way to test)
<oly> yeah, except they dont in windows so seems like the fan is not spinning up correctly or something
<Turms> Dr_Willis: i've restartd kermit but it still stops at the same point, i can access the kermit partition from another partition where i've debian squeeze, do you think i could do something to trace the problem by chrooting into kermit from squeeze?
<oly> i have tried stress testing the cpu, and can not make that overheat
<Dr_Willis> Kermit?
<Dr_Willis> Karmic Koala?
<oly> is there a way to control the fan speed, perhaps just set it to max speed
<Turms> Dr_Willis: yes
<oly> i am unsure how to track down if its the kernel nvidia drivers or something else todo with power saving
<Dr_Willis> oly:   fan speeds ive seen depend on the exact mb/laptop/chipset
<Turms> Dr_Willis: sorry i've always problems remembering the code name of ubuntu releases :-D
<Dr_Willis> Turms:  you chould chroot in. and update/upgrade and see if that fixes anything
<Turms> Dr_Willis: ok, i try streight away
<oly> any suggestions on what i can try, i have tried quite a lot already like disabling acpi
<oly> and trying the laptop with windows, just to rule out both laptops having hardware faults
<Dr_Willis> oly:  if its doing it only in games.. that sounds liek it may be a video issue.
<Dr_Willis> i wokder if glxgears will make them crash.
<Dr_Willis> its low cpu load.. but high gpu load.
<oly> yeah that makes sense
<oly> i know being a laptop though the fan is shared between the cpu and gpu
<oly> so was not sure how that works, does the kernel control the fan speed or can the nvidia controller also control it seperatly
<oly> compiz works fine by the way
<oly> so it is only high load
<Dr_Willis> you could get a BIG fan external blowng on it.. and open the cd drive door.. and see if it still does it. :)
<Dr_Willis> it might not be overheating
<oly> I also know a lot of changes in the kernel have happend for this laptop
<oly> as prior to kernel 2.6.29 most of the hardware had issues but from that version it all seems to work
<oly> some of the things i have tried are on launchpad here https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/82031
<oly> if i new 100% it was nvidia driver that was causing it, that would be good as i could report it and help see it fixed
<oly> one thing that intresting though is that in the nvidia-settings the gpu temprature never gets that high
<oly> or not close to its max its actually quite a lot below the threshold when the reboot occurs
<Dr_Willis> sounds more and more like some driver quirk crashing.
<Dr_Willis> not overheating
<mjbrooks> Overheating to a crash level would not occur in 30 seconds
<Dr_Willis> Yea.  I dident think a laptop gpu had that much power either. :)
<oly> yeah it does, but could also be some sort of timing issue in the kernel or something not that i know much about the internal workings
<oly> just not sure how to pin point the exact cause
<oly> is there some sort of debug mode for graphics drivers
<mjbrooks> a graphics driver issue would not turn your machine off... you might get a black screen or pokemon style flashing though
<oly> hum, intresting any suggestions on where else i could look
<mjbrooks> there might be a system call being made by the game that is causing a kernel panic
<mjbrooks> what game?
<oly> would that be logged some where ?
<oly> any :p
<oly> that are opengl and intensive
<mjbrooks> probably not if it's suddenly crashing it would have time too
<mjbrooks> what happens when you run glxgears
<mjbrooks> ?
<oly> openarena x3 guild wars all causs it
<oly> will try should think that will be okay because compiz is fine
<oly> might be back in a sec if it reboots :)
<mjbrooks> are you running compiz?
<oly> yes and i have tried without as well
<oly> i turned it on to see if i could replicate the reboot under those conditions
<mjbrooks> try running a GL screensaver
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: :) all good after todays updates here
<mjbrooks> oly,  you can file a bug prior to pinpointing the exact issue and the devs can help you
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, woohoo
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: you test out the suspend feature or not
<mjbrooks> lol.... guess the GL screensaver did it too
<mjbrooks> eagles0513875, been too busy
<mjbrooks> oly, that crash it too?
<oly> okay did not like the opengl screensavers
<eagles0513875> well ill test it in a bit
<oly> i did not even set them full screen
<mjbrooks> oly, file a bug
<oly> okay will do what should i file it against ?
<mjbrooks> oly, no need to totally pinpoint it, the devs will as for more info if they need it
<mjbrooks> seems to me it would best be against opengl
<oly> i also noticed my laptop said something about nforce conflict on boot
<mjbrooks> though how it's managing to do that I have no idea
<mjbrooks> hmmmm
<oly> is there a way to log the bootup
<eagles0513875> oly: what video card do you have
<mjbrooks> it already is
<eagles0513875> oly: dmesg = boot up log
<oly> one sec
<mjbrooks> dmesg | less
<eagles0513875> but you need to pip it through less ^
<eagles0513875> if not you wont find anything
<oly> from what i understand dmesg is not the entire bootup process
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: here goes nothing on the suspend
<oly> i know there used to be /var/log/boot once
<Cyberkilla|Idle> Isn't all of that stuff in /var/log/messages?
<oly> nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9200M G] (rev b1)
<Cyberkilla|Idle> That seems to have boot logs for me.
<Cyberkilla|Idle> I have an 8400M GT:D
<oly> i will check dmesg, again i think /var/log/message only has some of the messages
<mjbrooks> /var/log/messages picks up most stuff
<mjbrooks> but not all
<oly> not the entire log, i remember reading something about upstart being the reason we dont get /var/log/boot any more
<oly> are you sure about reporting it against opengl
<oly> if it was an opengl issue it would be effecting a lot of people
<oly> it seems more kernel related to me
<oly> or drivers
<mjbrooks> oly, leave it blank
<oly> okay
<GobiTheGoblin> Hi all =)
<GobiTheGoblin> i am in need of hid-ids.h file, where i can install it from? Anyone?
<mjbrooks> crap it's 3am
 * TerminX hacks ck's new bfs-230 release into 2.6.31-rt10
<TerminX> this should be interesting
<TerminX> ...if it even boots :D
<mjbrooks> GobiTheGoblin, what are you doing?
<Trewas> I thought the newest kernel was supposed to fix manual-fsck-on-every-boot issue, but apparently not :(
<GobiTheGoblin> mjbrooks: Compiling wacom
<TerminX> Trewas: the issue with the superblock last mount timestamp?
<mjbrooks> you need the linux headers
<Trewas> TerminX: yes
<mjbrooks> GobiTheGoblin, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -a)
<GobiTheGoblin> it should be in /lib/modules/2.6.31-10-generic/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h but its not
<GobiTheGoblin> k ty
<TerminX> it seems like the CMOS clock isn't getting set back to GMT at poweroff
<TerminX> I've been working around it by going into CMOS and manually setting it to GMT before booting again... because when I hit ctrl+D to continue booting, nothing happens.
<GobiTheGoblin> mjbrooks: they were already newest version....
<mjbrooks> hmmm
<mjbrooks> GobiTheGoblin, grab the whole kit then linux-source-$(uname -r)
<Trewas> TerminX: well it works when I fsck -y /dev/sda5 (or whatever the root partition is) and then reboot again
<Trewas> but fsck takes ages
<GobiTheGoblin> this is weird: E: "Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.31-10-generic"
<aboSamoor> it seems that the login screen changed a lot since jaunty ?!
<mjbrooks> GobiTheGoblin, try sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.31
<oly> filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/432988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432988 in ubuntu "asus x59gl reboots on intensive opengl" [Undecided,New]
<GobiTheGoblin> the was ok, but they too are newest
<aboSamoor> what is the default gdm login screen now, I still have the light white one ! it seems it changed ?
<djdarkman_> What is this all about: /init: line 1 can't open /dev/sdb: No medium found
<mjbrooks> GobiTheGoblin, found a thread on your issue http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2009-09/msg04827.html
<Mentis> hi all. after pulse audio update there is no sound from side speakers. But with new user and default ~/.kde4 they works. What i need to delete in ~/.kde4 to make it works for my user? I dont want to delete whole kde4 dir.
<GobiTheGoblin> ty
<djdarkman_> is this installer retarded or what? how can it not find the filesystem it runs from?
<aboSamoor> any help ?
<mjbrooks> GobiTheGoblin, hope they say something that helps
<GobiTheGoblin> mjbrooks: seen that too, but the problem is that those file should be there.  That thread just say, that it's distro depended
<vistakiller> Mentis i have kubuntu and i remove pulseadio
<GobiTheGoblin> I think those files are just not in PPA
<vistakiller> i think it have too many problems
<mjbrooks> djdarkman_, /dev/sdb refers to the whole disk not a particular filesystem.
<djdarkman_> mjbrooks: I know, but that's the error I get when I try to install from an USB drive
<GobiTheGoblin> is there a kernel-development channel, or are they all in #ubuntu-kernel?
<Mentis> vistakiller: yes but i dont what to. i use it to share my speakers with my notebook
<vistakiller> a ok
<vistakiller> Mentis you have 64 system or 32? and the sound works in flash player?
<Mentis> i have 32 bit system. sound with flash works
<GobiTheGoblin> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/linux-2.6/drivers/hid/   that states that they should be included...
<vistakiller> yeah i know but in 64 is not working with pulse
<mjbrooks> GobiTheGoblin, HOW TO: Install a LinuxWacom Kernel Driver for Tablet PC's  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949
<Mentis> i think i will have to delete wole ~/.kde4 to get it works =(
<GobiTheGoblin> mjbrooks: ty for trying to help, but that it is not the problem. The problem is that I cannot "make"  it because i do not have hid-ids.h file
<zniavre_> hello / bonjour to help a guy to finalize a sourcelist generator i would need the original source.lst of karmic Koala somebody can paste this one please ?
<GobiTheGoblin> I could just copy it and make a link to it, but I don't think that is a good way
<GobiTheGoblin> btw, i do not have that file in anywhere in my system...
<aboSamoor> I can not find any gdm configuration tool ! can you help  me ?
<aboSamoor> I think I still have the old gdm theme, and it did not change for me. The gdmsetup also does not allow to do so !
<eagles0513875> mjbrooks: can you confirm that your machine doesnt resume after being put into sleep
<Dr_Willis> aboSamoor:  the current state of gdm configuration tools.. is rather minimal sadly
<aboSamoor> Dr_Willis: I tried to search for how to change things from the command line without success
<Dr_Willis> aboSamoor:  thers some gdm confiog files.. but the format hsa changed. (now its xml based it seems) and theres no comments/notes in the config files.
<aboSamoor> Dr_Willis: What is the current gdm theme ? mine is like light brown and not like what I read on the web
<Dr_Willis> just a basic box here. nothing fancy
<aboSamoor> Dr_Willis: I saw dark box in the karmic artwork repo, I thought it was updated to that one.
<GobiTheGoblin> could someone with sources and headers, try to find this file... hid-ids.h ? it should be in /lib/modules/2.6.31-10-generic/build/drivers/hid
<eagles0513875> hey GobiTheGoblin :)
<Dr_Willis> !find hid-ids.h
<GobiTheGoblin> hey eagles0513875 =)
<ubottu> Package/file hid-ids.h does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> locate dont find it here either.
<eagles0513875> if locate isnt finding it he needs to run sudo updatedb
<GobiTheGoblin> bot says it doesn
<GobiTheGoblin> *doesn't come with it... hmmmm
<eagles0513875> !hid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hid
<eagles0513875> !info hid
<ubottu> Package hid does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> !info hid-ids
<ubottu> Package hid-ids does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> hid-ids
<eagles0513875> GobiTheGoblin: what is that
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: It a driver source file.
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<eagles0513875> well sound isnt working for me in alpha 6
<eagles0513875> im guessing i need to reinstall alsa
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: I am about to manually install it :P
<eagles0513875> wondering if from source is necessary from the alsa site itself
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: me want me touchscreen :P
<GobiTheGoblin> eagles0513875: could be
<TerminX> I have hid-ids.h...
<eagles0513875> ya
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX: oh =) done anything particular? Newest sources / headers etc...?
<TerminX> 2.6.31 from kernel.org
<GobiTheGoblin> i was afraid of that
<TerminX> it is indeed in drivers/hid
<GobiTheGoblin> TerminX: rebuild it your self?
<TerminX> yeah, I just built it with ck's new bfs-230 patch applied since my combination of the realtime patchset and bfs was a dismal failure :D
<TerminX> speaking of 2.6.31... seriously not impressed with it on my server :p saw that it had some fixes for the driver for the nic in that box so I threw it on there and what's it do?  lock up as soon as it brings up the network interface
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<eagles0513875> hey ActionParsnip
<eagles0513875> ouch TerminX
<TerminX> 2.6.29 was like that with that box too
<TerminX> and of course the box is in another country and is donated to me, so I had to wait until the guy who pays for it and speaks the language of the control panel to mount the recovery image was around in order to chroot and uninstall my custom kernel package/update grub
<Hew> Is anyone aware of a bug that has caused the numpad to stop working? I've had a look but can't find anything on Launchpad.
<TerminX> kernel updates on that thing are like russian roulette
<ActionParsnip> Hew: does xev give event IDs?
<marlun> Where have libgnome-dev gone in Karmic?
<Hew> ActionParsnip, I just tried, and yes it does!
<ActionParsnip> Hew: interestnig
<ActionParsnip> Hew: can the pad type normally in terminal or root recovery console
<Hew> ActionParsnip, no, it doesn't type any characters
<ActionParsnip> Hew: is the keyboard language set right? Have you tried a different language
<Hew> perhaps the mapping just got broken somehow?
<ActionParsnip> Hew: possibly
<Hew> ActionParsnip, I haven't changed keyboard language, I just checked then and it's still USA
<Hew> specifying it as the G15 (my keyboard) doesn't help either
<ActionParsnip> Hew: try UK, just to test
<Hew> hmm my system has gone all weird again where I can only click on some things (tabs but not buttons etc). Brb restart :S
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know how to use freecast
<ShapeShifter499> I can't get it working on my ubuntu karmic system
<rojanu> I am on alpha 6 and on boot karmic freezes on a black screen I can't do anything, tried booting into repair but repair menu is frozen as well
<ActionParsnip> oooh new bootsplash is pretty
<Hew> ActionParsnip, magically my numpad has started working again after a week..
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<Hew> ActionParsnip, I agree new bootsplash is awesome!
<ActionParsnip> is it set to US?
<ActionParsnip> im not bothered for splash screens really, just  suprised me
<Hew> ActionParsnip, yea. I unchecked "pointer can be controlled using the keypad" even though it didn't control the keypad before, and with numlock on it seems to behave itself
<ActionParsnip> cool :D
<Hew> thanks for your help :)
<Hew> I'm not sure what caused the problem in the first place though :S, hopefully it was a weird transitional issue
<IdleOne> I can't seem to get passed the login screen with Alpha4,5 or 6
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: have you tried boot options?
<rojanu> Any ideas on what I can do about freeze
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip tried with acpi off on alpha5
<rojanu> I am using intrepid live cd now
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: try others
<IdleOne> such as?
<zniavre_> hello
<zniavre_> can i have the real source.lst of karmic please ? it's for updating a sourcelist generator and i forgot to backup the original sourcelist ?
<jarkko> zniavre_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/274129/ change mirrors to a more suitable for your location
<zniavre_> thank you jarkko
<jarkko> np
<o_portista17> does anyone know how to change the network adapter, from eth1 to eth0 ?
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007285
<IdleOne> So karmic hates my machine
<IdleOne> maybe it's me personally
<nperry> Maybe..
<IdleOne> either way karmic is did, done, broken for me and will not boot
<maurer_> Is there a reason why there isn't a "do nothing" action for "when power is critically low" in the preferences?
<blueyed> What's a good alternative to amarok, that comes with a list of internet streams, e.g. shoutcast.
 * blueyed found a workaround for bug 432070 btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432070 in ubuntu "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: fails to boot ("last mount time is in the future")" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432070
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BluesKaj> hmm, no updates this morning
<ding> BluesKaj, you current?
<ding> i'm waiting on erlang deps issue
<BluesKaj> ding, I must be , but I don't use all the default apps that come with a full install
<ding> ahh, still waking up and held up when i got that issue
<BluesKaj> ding, you're looking to get your phone working on karmic ?
<ding> no phone, just a couple test boxen
<BluesKaj> was wondering about erlang , is all
<ding> hadn't dug around yet, only saw one mention in the scrollback
<ding> these are just default 64 installs
<ding> i've got 120-140 updates waiting
<BluesKaj> well, I'm still quite p*ssed with karmic's LAN networking ...karmic to windows , np ...karmic to karmic , forget it
<ding> checked update&safe-upgrade and they choked on that
<ding> lol, remember what alpha is?
<BluesKaj> yeah, I think samba has seen better days ...maybe I should consider other methods
<ding> meh, we don't have win's issues with it
<ding> but we have open standards
<BluesKaj> office or home ?
<ding> ?
<BluesKaj> your setup
<ding> ms?
<ding> i don't have windows
<BluesKaj> network
<ding> could be either
<ding> got a fair connection
<ding> not as good as the t3 next door, but i'm not greedy
<BluesKaj> strange that my laptop (karmic ) can access the windows pc and rw in it but this desktop just keeps getting the login dialog ...I've done the sharing requirements on the windows pc and the laptop , but still no luck.
<ding> samba?
<BluesKaj> yeah, looking for an alternative tho
<ding> depends on what you're trying to do
<ding> have you tried and older buntu?
<ding> (remember we're still alpha)
<BluesKaj> r&w files, transfer files back and forth ...we use wife's pc as a media server cuz this old pc has only 160G , but I do the media stuff on this box
<ding> hmm,samba *is* a pain, was going to set up buddies nas but he's not much on it either
<ding> trying to remember if there was something,,,,,,, oh yea,,, freenas??
<BluesKaj> freenas eh , hmm looking
<ding> http://www.freenas.org/
<BluesKaj> another partition/OS for networking , not really , but thanks for the suggestion, ding  :)
<ding> well, i'm a geek
<ding> what kind of error were you getting?
<CrocoJet> how is going new kubuntu in this alpha6 ? Too much full of bugs or almost stable ?
<ding> CrocoJet, don't run kubuntu, do not sure, safer to test with usb right about now
<CrocoJet> oh ok
<BluesKaj> ding , the user /pw dialog doesn't error out so much as it doesn't accept anything , it repeatedly pops up after using it
<ding> BluesKaj, apparmor?
<BluesKaj> no, don't think so
<ding> BluesKaj, turn on verbose or wireshark?
<ding> BluesKaj, or would ssh be fast enough?
<MisterN> ding: try ssh, it's convenient and often fast enough.
<ding> MisterN, he was having issues on karmic to karmic copy, bouncing ideas around
<tgpraveen> gnome bug #594996
<ubottu> Gnome bug 594996 in General "GSlice: assertion failed: sinfo->n_allocated > 0 crash" [Critical,Resolved: notgnome] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=594996
<Mike1_> netbook-launcher eats 20% CPU! :-(
<ding> Mike1_, all the time, or startup?
<ding> BluesKaj, duh, i've got 2 karmic boxes here, if you want to check something, only took me this long to think of that
<Mike1_> ding: all the time
<Mike1_> and after i kill it it respawns :-(
<Mike1_> undead process ;-)
<ding> Mike1_, as i'm reading teletubbies l4d mod.....
<ding> Mike1_, latest? i can grab that and try it on an eee
<Mike1_> ding: i just did an upgrade and it‘s gone for now
<Mike1_> let’s see if it appears again
<ding> Mike1_, guys i know still run 8.04 on nettops (9.04 was meh) and mine on a bunch of different ones
<ding> Mike1_, checked lubuntu?
<Mike1_> lubuntu?
<Mike1_> that with LXDE?
<ding> yeah
<Mike1_> i’m using a Netbook, and UNR is quite cool for it :-)
<ding> Mike1_, it's still alpha, so you woln't be bored w/ a stable system
<b1shop> are there any LiveCD guru's here?  I am trying to custimoze the 9.10 cd and it doesnt seem to have squashfs anymore?!
<nobled> when i boot karmic it just sends me to a command-line login. how do i check what went wrong?
<Mike1_> nobled: consult /var/log/Xorg.0.conf
<ding> b1shop, customize an alpha? why do you hate yourself?
<b1shop> ding: lol.  it's really just dev and prepping for when 9.10 goes final
<Mike1_> WTF?! why do i have graphics stuff in `init 1`?
<Mike1_> i need root -_-
<Mike1_> or how do i change my username? i have to delete my current one and add a new one i think
<tobixen> mike1_: edit /etc/passwd? :-)
<tobixen> mike1_: "graphical stuff"?  when I tried I got a text menu with some few options ... and one of them was "drop me into bash as root user"
<tobixen> doesn't seem that bad at all to me ;-)
<ding> Mike1_, the root is a lie
<Mike1_> tobixen: good idea, but i forgot to edit /etc/sudoers -_-
<Mike1_> or /etc/group
<Mike1_> how do i get into „recovery mode” (where you are automatically root)
<Mike1_> ?
<Mike1_> damn hidden grub -_-
<tobixen> press esc on boot to get up the grub menu?
<Mike1_> it does not work because grub is hidden in karmic
<tobixen> really?  It isn't for me ...
<Mike1_> … afaik it is
<Mike1_> did you do an upgrade from Jaunty or a new install?
<tobixen> upgrade.
<Mike1_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-August/000599.html
<Mike1_> idiotic thing if you ask me
<Mike1_> let‘s fix it with LFS from usb-stick :-)
<BluesKaj> tobixen, sudo update-grub
<tobixen> BleusKaj: I'm not sure if I want to do that ;-)
<BluesKaj> tobixen, it's the only way to generate a new grub2  conf file ..it wonr break anything
<BluesKaj> if you're still on grub-legacy then no harm done
<Mike1_> GOD DAMN IT!
<Mike1_> i need an exploit, quick plz :D
<android60> how can I set the default also capture device on ubuntu server from command line?
<Mike1_> capture device, android60?
<android60> like instead of mic being line in
<Mike1_> what capture device?
<android60> i meant alsa*** not also
<android60> I used to use alsamixer but thats no longer included
<Mike1_> how do you capture something?
<Mike1_> i think the package with alsamixer is alsa-utils or something
<android60> mythtv backend for 1 of my tv tuners is set to ALSA::DEFAULT, i need to change the default b.c right now im not getting sound
<Mike1_> netbook-launcher is still eating my CPU :-(
<Mike1_> which is very annoying on a mobile device
<Mike1_> it does not cost much performance but battery
<Turms> grub2 : is "set root=(hd1,1)" correct when the partition is /dev/sdb1? shouldn't it be (hd1,0) ?
<android60> its taking rsync about 25sec to transfer 1gb of files from 1 drive to another in the same system. is that average or slow?
<nobled> okay, when i boot there's no gui and no network available, no dbus, or anything. what would i file a bug against exactly?
<nperry> nobled: Just to check you have updated havent you?
<Turms> grub2 : ok, it is correct
<nobled> nperry: how do you do that without a connection?
<nperry> Well you can chroot in from a live cd
<nperry> Or enter tty
<nperry> (Aslong as youve got a network cable connected) file:///home/neil/Download/complete/Music/Muse%20-%20The%20Resistance%20(2009)
<nperry> file:///home/neil/Download/complete/Music/Mika%20-%20The%20Boy%20Who%20Knew%20Too%20Much%20(2009)
<nperry> file:///home/neil/Download/complete/Music/Jay-Z%20-%20The%20Blueprint%203%20(Bonus%20Tracks)%20(2009)
<nperry> file:///home/neil/Download/complete/Music/Dizzee%20Rascal%20-%20Tongue%20N'%20Cheek%20(2009)
<nperry> OH shit :/
<nperry> Wrong paste
<nperry> sudo dhclient
<nperry> :P
<KDesk> hi
<KDesk> in kubunut karmic when I login into kde, the splash freezes in the second icon, but after ~1 min or so, it unfreeze and contines. I don't know which process is causing this. Anyone has this same problem?
<nperry> KDesk: best thing to do is install bootchart, reboot then study the /var/log/bootchart image
<nperry> See what you can see is hanging during the time
<KDesk> nperry: thanks for the tip, I thought that bootchart stops at X startup.
<nperry> KDesk: tbh, not sure where it does stop..
<KDesk> nperry: anyway I will see if I find the root of the problem with bootchart, thanks!
<tgpraveen> is empathy supported by messaging indicator in karmic now?
<Armageddon> how's the alpha6 going ?
<Armageddon> anyone alive ?
<Tallken> Armageddon: that's a negative
<Tallken> Armageddon: everyone here is stuck in the boot process
<Tallken> xD
<Armageddon> negative for which one ?
<Armageddon> really ?
<Tallken> kidding
<Armageddon> well I wasn't gonna upgrade now
<Armageddon> I always go for beta and above and help during the process
<Tallken> I don't update since a while now, due to fear with the boot process blowing up or something
<Tallken> though I believe it's fixed now
<Armageddon> I was creating a LiveCD based on +1
<Armageddon> :D
<Tallken> in this release i was more nuts than usual and went for alpha 5 install
<webbb82> how do i install kde 4.3 in karmic  in jaunty i had to enable some backports but doing it from karmic is it any differant?????????
<Tallken> webbb82: kde4.3 is the default in the default kubuntu-desktop install
<Armageddon> backports ?
<Armageddon> :/
<Armageddon> webbb82: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop
<webbb82> thank you
<Armageddon> your welcome webbb82
<Armageddon> even though I've never used +1 yet but seems the same, and I guess it is
<webbb82> it said couldnt find kubuntu desktop
<Armageddon> kubuntu-desktop
<Armageddon> not space
<Armageddon> its a -
<webbb82> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-dekstop
<webbb82> brian@aspire:/$
<Tallken>  kubuntu-desktop
<Armageddon> dekstop ? :/
<webbb82> brian@aspire:/$  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop
<webbb82> [sudo] password for brian:
<webbb82> Reading package lists... Done
<webbb82> Building dependency tree
<webbb82> Reading state information... Done
<webbb82> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-dekstop
<Armageddon> DEKSTOP ????????
<webbb82> oh  haha sorry i just copied what was said
<webbb82> i didnt even notice that  im sorry
<Armageddon> use the tab key :P
<webbb82> ha go figure it couldnt download kubuntu-dekstop
<webbb82> whats up with the kubuntu karmic netbook realese
<webbb82> i have a netbook
<Armageddon> its customized for netbooks
<webbb82> mayb e thats what i should use  i didnt like the netbook one for ubuntu i didnt like the app launcher but kde runs a little slow on my netbook
<Armageddon> then get the netbook version
<webbb82> im halfway threw installin kubuntu desktop
<Armagedd1n> sorry to break it to your guys but the booting is not fixed in alpha6 yet either
<robin0800> Armageddon: it is here, what do you mean the error messages?
<alex-weeej> Error starting domain: AppArmorGenSecurityLabel: cannot generate AppArmor profile 'libvirt-5539255a-03ec-319f-10af-79f8efbf7195'
<alex-weeej> can't start my VMs on karmic... :(
<alex-weeej> anyone else getting this?
<alex-weeej> or know a workaround?
<ch_> Hi all. Anyone else got problem whit ecryptfs after last updates? Can't access my home folder. "keyctl_search: Required key not available"
<bullgard4> After Jaunty to Karmic upgrade Rhythmbox reports: "No URI handler implemented for »cdda«." How should I implement an URI handler for cdda in order to make Rhythmbox play an audio CD again?
<MisterN> bullgard4: by waiting for the release?:)
<bullgard4> MisterN: Is this all you are able to solve the problem put?
<bullgard4> s/able/able to contribute/
<MisterN> bullgard4: yeah i can't contribute more than that.
<MisterN> it's an alpha release, so many things can't be expected to work
<danbhfive> bullgard4: in the mean time, maybe you could disable cdda, and that might get it working.  It's not like you need the title a cd to enjoy the music on it.
<bicyclist> Did anyone els have Segfaults with the console application "webcam" ? As soon as it tries to transfer a pic to an ftp server it crashes.
<tgpraveen1> http://ostatic.com/blog/ubuntu-version-9-10-code-named-lucid-lynx
<tgpraveen1> ubuntu 10.04 name
<[31d1]> lascivious llam
<[31d1]> a
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> is it just me, or when an app crashes (at least in kubuntu karmic) and apport starts to try o get the crash data
<bullgard4> danbhfive: I do not know how to disable cdda. '~$ ps auxwww | grep rhythmbox; detlef 2905 0.0 1.7 198656 36524 ? Sl 17:35 0.05 rhythmbox' does not give any hint to cdda as it did in Jaunty.
<rysiek|pl> it eats so much RAM that the system almost grinds to a halt?
<rysiek|pl> I had apport use 400MiB of RAM, plus cause a load average of 13!
<rysiek|pl> is that "normal"?
<David-T> rysiek|pl: dunno, but apport got my system up to a load average of 85 when java crashed the other day
<rysiek|pl> jeez
<penguin42> has anyone had problems with the recent upgrade where Network Manager behaving differently - it seems to be taking a different one of my network configs as the default
<David-T> OTOH, its memory usage paled in comparison with evolution which was using 9.9GB when I eventually killed it
<rysiek|pl> cant's smoething be done with that
<rysiek|pl> with apport that is
<rysiek|pl> I had 20+ processes
<rysiek|pl> besides, kio_thumbnail is also something that makes me cringe
<David-T> dunno, i just got fed up and kileld it
<penguin42> Holy f*** sounds working from Flash and an audio player at once!
 * penguin42 hasn't had that in about a year
<hexa> xd
<bullgard4> penguin42: What do you mean by "my network configs"?
<penguin42> bullgard4: I have two network settings on network manager; one that dhcps and one that is a static IP - it's been selecting the static one fine for months; after the upgrade today (first since last sunday) after reboot network manager seems to have selected the other one
<bullgard4> penguin42: I do not have this error here.
<penguin42> nod
<keith_> Has anyone else had issues booting from a 64-bit alpha live cd?
<keith_> alpha 6*
<rysiek|pl> urm
<rysiek|pl> alpha 6 isn't out yet, I think
<rysiek|pl> lemme check
<keith_> I'm quite sure it is. :)
<rysiek|pl> keith_: yup, you are right
<keith_> rysiek|pl, I can't boot the disc though. I select the option at the menu and it pauses for a bit, and then leaves me at the menu.
<penguin42> keiDoes the disc work on another machine?
<penguin42> I'm just wondering if it's just a bad burn
<keith_> penguin42, tried
<keith_> penguin42, also checked the sha1sum
<penguin42> hmm - I haven't tried it, I've been running on an upgraded machine
<keith_> penguin42, so am I... but for some reason my discs don't seem to be automounting correctly now. At least my DVD drive, so that's why I was going to try a new install
<testingirc> howdy...i just bounced in from over at #ubuntu
<penguin42> hi
<testingirc> any particular reason we are expecting the next ubuntu to break?
<penguin42> testingirc: All new stuff has broken bits in - it's still being tested and still changing
<testingirc> oh..i got the feeling something exceptional was happening
<testingirc> o this is just general beta-ness
<penguin42> no
<testingirc> cool
<testingirc> was worried for a bit
<testingirc> i've gotta jet..good talking with you
<testingirc> :)
<testingirc> hmm...what is the /leave command here?
<penguin42> oh you cannot leave.....
<AlanBell> you can check out any time you like though
<keith_> *ominous music*
<testingirc> lol
<testingirc> seriously though.../leave isn't working
<testingirc> i could just kill the window..but that aint kosher
<AlanBell> what IRC client are you using
<testingirc> just testing pidgen at the moment
<testingirc> im going to try part
<keith_> guess that worked
<testingirc> that worked
<testingirc> fyi
<karmic> Hi , I'm experiencing a kernel oops on karmic, apport ask me to post the log but I can't connect to the net in karmic. Can I save the bug info to a file and post it later to launchpad?
<bullgard4> karmic: Yes you can. Apport collects a problem report in /var/crash/. You can send it later.
<karmic> bullgard4 : thanks
<Nareth> alright, I have no idea what happened, I can tell you the output of whatever commands you need though. I installed an update to 9.10 (I've been using it for a while) after I rebooted, it stopped booting into the normal screen, and instead boots to console, any suggestions?
<Nareth> it's complaining that "dev/pts" and something else (let me check) isn't mounted
<Nareth> and "dev/shm"
<penguin42> Nareth: When you said it left you at a console; was that a shell with a # rpompt or was it a login prompt?
<Nareth> login prompt
<Nareth> (penguin42)
<penguin42> Nareth: OK, well login prompt normally means most things worked but it couldn't start X; what machine are you on and what graphics card?
<Nareth> thinkpad sl500, laptop
<penguin42> what type of graphics? Intel? Nvidia? ATI?
<Nareth> lemme check
<Nareth> intel
<penguin42> hmm, Intel should definitely work
<penguin42> ok, what happens if you login and just type startx ?
<Nareth> fails, get a long list of  errors, lemme check the log
<Nareth> penguin42: unable to open /dev/agpgart
<penguin42> Nareth: ls -l /dev/agpgart
<Nareth> no such file or directory
<penguin42> curious
<penguin42> lsmod|grep -i agp
<Nareth> agpgart 34988 1 drm
<penguin42> lspci | grep -i vga
<Nareth> vga compatible controller: Intel corporation mobile 4 series chipset (and so on)
<Nareth> (and a number in front of it, 00:02.0)
<mikefletcher> I tried karmic alpha six but I get a blank screen when I boot the livecd.  Every other Ubuntu release has worked on this pc.
<penguin42> my 945GM machine has the intel_agp module loaded
<mikefletcher> I tried disabling X (added text to the boot options) but I still get a blank on bootup.
<mikefletcher> I *think* that it happens when setting up the console font but it happens very quickly.
<mikefletcher> Anyone have any ideas?  Is there a way to not set the console font on boot.
<penguin42> Nareth: OK, what the hell - try sudo modprobe intel_agp
<penguin42> mikefletcher: It shouldn't break it - I don't think I've ever seen it break it
<Nareth> penguin42: alright
<mikefletcher> penguin42: yeah I cannot figure this one out.  I have never had any trouble booting a livecd before.  It happens very near the end of the bootup.
<Nareth> penguin42: (no errors)
<penguin42> Nareth: OK, has /dev/agpgart appeared?
<Nareth> penguin42: not at all
<penguin42> Nareth: OK, dmesg ?
<penguin42> anything useful near the end?
<mikefletcher> Is adding 'text' to the boot options the correct way to boot into a login shell?
<Nareth> *errer* cannot initialize the agpgart module.
<Nareth> error gah
<penguin42> Nareth: Can you get that dmesg output into a pastebin?
<hexa> has anybody noticed that the apport ui sucks? :D
<hexa> it is not the least fun to report bugs
<Nareth> penguin42:  is it possible to write dwesg to a file or osmething?
<hexa> every crashing program opens its own window instead all of them beeing put into a listview
<penguin42> Nareth: sure, dmesg > myfile
<Nareth> Sorry, I havent used dvorak for half a year, hard to type
<penguin42> Nareth: Then don't use it now! The human body has had plenty of time to evolve towards Qwerty and if it hasn't manged it yet hard luck
<Nareth> I have dvorak set up on my desktop/server which I almost never use, been too lazy to change it
<Nareth> penguin42: does usb work in console?
<Nareth> As to write the file to a flashdrive.
<DWonderly> why would an update me blocked when running the Karmic updates?
<DWonderly> me=be
<BUGabundo> enh?
<DWonderly> devicekit-disks-007-0ubuntu1 is showing up as a blocked update
<penguin42> Nareth: Should
<dajhorn> DWonderly: Wait a few hours and try again.  You can get non-upgradable packages when the repository doesn't have all dependencies.
<DWonderly> dajhorn: Okay, it wasn't a big deal I was just wondering
<Amaranth> DWonderly: not blocked here, your mirror must be out of date
<DWonderly> hmm, I'll reload and see what it says
<DWonderly> Is the type (kubuntu, xubuntu ubuntu) make a difference with mirrors
<Nareth> penguin42: I can't figure out how to mount the flashdrive.. I'll go take a pic. of the screen in interests of time
<Nareth> alright penguin42: http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=twwm5m2imjm&thumb=4
<Nareth> and sorry that took so long.
<penguin42> Nareth: What kernel version are you running - uname -a ?
<penguin42> Nareth: I think you might be suffering from this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/404421
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404421 in linux ""Failed to restore crtc configuration: -22" on i915" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Nareth> how do I check kernel version? and I'll look into that
<penguin42> uname -a
<rysiek|pl> humm
<rysiek|pl> seems like apport keeps running in background even if I click "don't send"
<penguin42> Nareth: But it looks very much like that bug to me - you have the same 'Failed to restore crtc configuration'
<rysiek|pl> and eats up resources
<rysiek|pl> anybody knows anything on that? should I bugrep it?
<Nareth> 2.6.31-10generic #34-ubuntu
<penguin42> Nareth: That's the latest I think; still I'd subscribe to that bug 404421 and possibly try that fix that someones posted there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404421 in linux ""Failed to restore crtc configuration: -22" on i915" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404421
<Nareth> alright, thanks
<Nareth> I'll see if that helps
<slacker_nl> does anyone know how I can download the source of 4.35ubuntu1 ? (4.35ubuntu2 is in the repo's atm)
<slacker_nl> uhh, netbase 4.35ubuntu1 is the package I want to download and netbase 4.35ubuntu2 is in the repo's
<Turms> what is the reason that not everyone is hit from the AppArmor problem? Bug #375422
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375422 in linux "apparmor fails to load at startup" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375422
<BUGabundo> slacker_nl: all sources should be available on launchpad
<slacker_nl> BUGabundo: good one
<slacker_nl> BUGabundo:  There are no branches for the “netbase” package in Ubuntu in Launchpad.
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> it should be there, I think
<slacker_nl> never mind found it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/netbase/4.35ubuntu1
<Awsoonn_> I dont know who is responsible for the new 'elecronics' Category but THANK YOU!!!
<Awsoonn_> You rock!
<pwnguin> electronics category?
<slacker_nl> wha?
<Awsoonn_> Applications>elecronics
<pwnguin> probably debian science
<pwnguin> i think the menu went a bit of an overhaul recently
<Awsoonn_> it very much did. :) And I like it.
<pwnguin> what do you use? i have a lot of EE friends and they all demand pspice or else
<Awsoonn_> I always felt silly when I had to go to the Education category to design circuitboards for my clients. :)
<pwnguin> tuxmaniac also does some fedora/debian electronics packaging
<Awsoonn_> I just use eagle right now, i'm trying to get rid of Pspice xD
<pwnguin> the closest ive seen is oregano
<pwnguin> obviously if you just use ng-spice command line there's no problem
<Awsoonn_> I want to give Oregano a good testing, simulation is wierd though
<pwnguin> one thing ive encountered is the absence of tags
<pwnguin> if you add two voltage probes, they're unlabeled
<pwnguin> http://debtags.alioth.debian.org/tagindex/field%3A%3Aelectronics.html
<pwnguin> easyspice in my opinion is not all that useful
<Awsoonn_> I really do like Oregano's interface though
<Awsoonn_> it's clean and to the point.
<BadHorsie> Hi, I don't have /dev/pts nor /dev/shm mounted, mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts returns mount point /dev/pts does not exists, using Karmic
<slacker_nl> mount -t devpts /dev/pts devpts ?
<penguin42> and what does ls -l /dev/pts show ?
<BadHorsie> There's no /dev/pts file/dir
<penguin42> curious
<karmic> Hi, is it real that packagekit will replace gnome-app-install?
<cwillu-laptop> I'm not sure about this whole 'empathy' thing
<BUGabundo> cwillu eh
<BUGabundo> that's why I stuck with Pidgin :)
<cwillu-laptop> trying it out for irc :p
 * BUGabundo thinks cwillu is overdoing on nicks :)
<cwillu-laptop> any way to make it just open a window?
<cwillu-laptop> BUGabundo: I'm on 3 computer, sue me :p
 * penguin42 installs the kernel-wedge package ....
 * BUGabundo sends email to lawyer
 * cwillu-laptop quickly reconnects via tor
 * BUGabundo sends another email to NSA or any other 3 letter secret agency
<cwillu-laptop> doesn't integrate with irc very well at all
<cwillu-laptop> in other news, it
<cwillu-laptop> it seems my enter key is too close to my apostrophe key
<cwillu-laptop> ... in other news, it's nice to see upstart finally getting some nontrivial use in ubuntu
<penguin42> what's it being used for ?
<cwillu-laptop> everything :p
 * penguin42 gently wonders if this is where peoples /dev/pts went
<BUGabundo> ........ ....... in other news would be great to see my login speed improve instead growing due to EYE CANDY
<cwillu-laptop> the last batch of updates that I looked through the changelogs for had upstart jobs coming in for all sorts of packages
<cwillu-laptop> BUGabundo: upstart helps that
<cwillu-laptop> although I don't see any upstart jobs now
<penguin42> anyone know anything about patching deb kernel packages?
 * penguin42 has manually patched the files after an apt-get source and now wants to change the version number - there seems to be a debian.master as well as debian dir though
<cwillu-laptop> an in fact, I'd be amazed if xsplash itself had any real impact on boot-to-desktop-time
<cwillu-laptop> -an
<BadHorsie> I had to start udev, hal, network-manager and gdm by hand also
<penguin42> that really does sound like an upstrat screw up
<cwillu-laptop> it is, I just looked at the gdm changelog, there's a fix already for that
<cwillu-laptop>   * The upstart job won't start unless hal is also started, so add an
<cwillu-laptop>     appropriate versioned dependency on the upstarted hal.
<BadHorsie> Alright
<cwillu-laptop> oh, there they are
<cwillu-laptop> /etc/init
<cwillu-laptop> forgot that was the name
<BadHorsie> In fact, I kinda recall seeing a /lib/init/upstart-job had an "s" in line 46 which ... command not found of course
<cwillu-laptop> anyone know if vbox and company uses dkms properly yet?
<cwillu-laptop> omg!  deleting /etc/inicators/messages/applications/evolution makes evolution disappear from the damned messaging menu!
<penguin42> cwillu-laptop: I have seen dkms get run for them for ages
<slacker_nl> that was fun
<slacker_nl> upgrading my machine, it completly hangs :/
<slacker_nl> btw, what is the reason to start using upstart?
<penguin42> slacker_nl: It can deal with starting stuff in parallel and is quite flexible
<DanaG> For me, it just makes the full off -> desktop transition slower.
<DanaG> There's a whole lotta' disk thrashing going on.
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-20
<penguin42> In principal /etc/readahead/desktop should cause loads of files to be brought into cash
<TDJACR> Does Karmic have ff3.5?
<hexa> yes
<hexa> 3.5.4 at the moment
<hexa> eh 3.5.3
<TDJACR> Cool
<TDJACR> Has hal been deprecated?
<TDJACR> And is there a new great theme, as promised?
<hexa> yeah it has
<hexa> I don't believe so
<slacker_nl> wiw
<slacker_nl> complete b0rkage
<Hub_cap> I'm attempting to install 9.10 alpha over 9.04, but install wants a new install not upgrade. Is this correct?
<hexa> Hub_cap you could just do a do-release-upgrade -d
<Hub_cap> is that sudo do-release-upgrade -d?
<hexa> yeah
<Hub_cap> thanks, I'll see if I can break my 9.04. I just made an image with PING
<slacker_nl> if you have my luck you will break your system
<slacker_nl> alpha 6 has been horrible for me
<Hub_cap> is there a way to back out of it?
<slacker_nl> Hub_cap: other then restoring an image of alpha4? no
<Hub_cap> or an image of 9.04?
<slacker_nl> Hub_cap: i use clonezilla to create backups
<slacker_nl> so I restore an image of my root fs and then I'm back at a working state
<slacker_nl> but yes, i can also recover to 8.04 and 9.04 if I want too
<Hub_cap> I have a image created with partimage not ghost and systemrescurecd. I hope that will cover my butt.
<slacker_nl> ahh, clonezilla uses partimage, so I guess you are save
<slacker_nl> i take it your root fs is on a seperate slice then homedirs?
<Hub_cap> I looked at clonezilla but could find how to create image on external USB HD formatted with NTFS.
<slacker_nl> dunno, should be supported afaik
<Hub_cap> Partimage created a directory on USB drive.
<slacker_nl> i backup to my external hdd with ext3
<kei> hey, what's the deal with .Xdefaults?
<kei> I have some emacs setup in there, and it seems like it's taken into account when I launch emacs from the term, but not when I launch it from the gnome menu
<kei> doesn't X load it at startup?
<Hub_cap> I couldn't figure out how to change the fs since the HD has windoze backups also
<Hub_cap> If alpha6 is really broken, I believe I may wait awhile. Thanks for the heads up.
<slacker_nl> Hub_cap: i know you can convert an fs with partition magic without loss of data, but I use gparted now, and i don't know if gparted supports that
<Hub_cap> slacker-nl: gparted is on systemrescurecd. I modified the internal HD with it (dual boot with XP)
<slacker_nl> Hub_cap: do you have a link to systemrescue-cd?
<Hub_cap> wait one.
<slacker_nl> i want a rescue cd which contains gparted, clonezilla and a default OS with ff, wireshark, wifi support..
<drs305> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<slacker_nl> click
<Hub_cap> www.sysresccd.org
<slacker_nl> thnx
<slacker_nl> 200 mb only
<slacker_nl> nice
<Hub_cap> Has good stuff on it.
<slacker_nl> downloading right now
<slacker_nl> after that I'm restoring to alpha4 again
<duffydack> slacker_nl, make sure the clonezilla on it supports ext4 if you are using it.. only "experimental" (ubuntu based) version does at the moment
<slacker_nl> alpha6 breaks wireless and am unable to remove a pkg
<slacker_nl> duffydack: i'm using ext3
<duffydack> slacker_nl, good to go then
<slacker_nl> duffydack: sure is, done it several times now ;)
<slacker_nl> also using 8.04 and jaunty, although I really really like kde4.3, so karmic has been my main OS now
<histo> I need some help with grub2. I've edited the /etc/default/grub file to set a default timeout and run update-grub2 and its ignoring it. It just sits at the grub menu on boot
<histo> It stopped booting the default kernel after an update
<pmitros> How stable is Karmic at the moment? I'm running into a couple of obscure X +bugs that may be fixed in Karmic, so I'm thinking of upgrading.
<penguin42> pmitros: Some people have had problems, I'm doingly mostly OK
<pmitros> "mostly OK"? What kinds of issues?
<penguin42> couple of people seem to have run into a nasty problem with /dev/pts not appearing that I've seen today; a few people with X not starting; but in both cases they seem pretty rare
<pmitros> Hmm... Worth a shot, I guess.
 * penguin42 has 2 main bugs he'd like fixed; it doesn't lock on hibernate and I have a problem with the two heads being mirrored on restore from hibernate
<penguin42> neither particularly nasty
<pmitros> Actually, probably, I should dd the partition, upgrade, and if it breaks, dd back.
<webbb82> i dunno why but empathy wont let me change my status in the system tray to available it stays on hidden no matter what
<histo> pmitros: not very just broke a few days ago
<histo> pmitros: check the development forums you can see some of the issues people are having.
<penguin42> pmitros: But heck; I've just had sound working in flash *at the same time as my music player* - and I haven't been able to do that for about a year
<pmitros> It sounds like I'm going for it then.
<pmitros> Couple things broken in Jaunty anyways. They might be fixed.
<histo> you'll probably experience more prolbems in karmic untill its stable.
<penguin42> but much more fun and entertaining ones
<histo> I would only run it on a machine that you have you /home seperate or something.
<DanaG> I share my/home between Jaunty and Karmic.
<|neon|> having a big issue with karmic, i am running it on an asus laptop and it does not recognize the cd unless i manually mounted, it is listed on fstab but it is not loading automatically only manually any suggestions, thx
<penguin42> |neon|: Not automounting is hardly a big issue; it's annoying but not like it failing to boot or wiping your disk
<|neon|> penguin42: true, still anoying!! :)
<slacker_nl> i don't like this....
<slacker_nl> my wireless is in epic fail mode
<slacker_nl> thought it was netbase, downgraded, wpasupplicant, downgraded still no go
 * BUGabundo DanaG is crazy and suicidal
<burner> bummer.. my sound card is b0rked, but usb headphones work :)
<DanaG> no, a more correct term would be "masochist".
 * BUGabundo make.clone( BUGabundo ) | /dev/bed/BUGabundo
<burner> you want to be in a bed with a clone of yourself, that's "narcissistic"
<penguin42>  'No I want the duvet'
<bbeck> Does anyone know if MPX is in the version of Xserve that ships with Karmic?  (I guess it depends if MPX has even made it into Xserve at all.)
<penguin42> what's mpx? Multi pointer?
<penguin42> there's nothing in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log or xdpyinfo output that looks like it
<cwillu_at_work> bbeck, more likely to get a useful response in #ubuntu-x, although make sure you stay in channel
<bbeck> cwillu_at_work: thanks
<bbeck> cwillu_at_work: lol, I'm the only person over there.
 * cwillu_at_work blinks, there's 39 people in ubuntu-x
 * cwillu_at_work blinks, there's 39 people in ubuntu-x
<bbeck> cwillu-laptop: let me try again.
<cwillu_at_work> "/join #ubuntu-x"
<bbeck> doh! I was going to ubuntu+x
<cwillu_at_work> I'm sitting in that channel, and I know you haven't joined it :p
<cwillu_at_work> it's a low volume channel, but that also means people will see your question hours later still
<DanaG> oh yeah, I think MPX is part of xinput2.
<DanaG> xinput2 is not in Karmic.
<DanaG> xinput list
<DanaG> yeah, xinput looks like old xinput.
<bbeck> DanaG: that stinks, but thanks for the help.
<DanaG> I think there's an xinput2 ppa, but I'm not sure if it's still maintained.
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/xorg-testing
<DanaG> I wish somebody would make a PPA with drm-next kernels.
<bbeck> What's drm-next?
<DanaG> http://airlied.livejournal.com/68097.html
<bbeck> Ah I see, mode setting for Radeon graphics cards.
<bbeck> As the proud owner of a goofy Intel card, I'm counting down the days until the next release of Ubuntu.
<penguin42> bbeck: Which particular goofe?
<bbeck> penguin42: according to lspci Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<penguin42> tha'ts not that unusual is it?
<bbeck> No, not unusual, but after six months of constant graphics glitches I'm looking forward to the new drivers.
<TDJACR> I don't like the Alpha 6
<TDJACR> What were you guys thinking with the Ubuntu App Store.
<TDJACR> And dthe graphics during install.
<TDJACR> And still the ugly color scheme
<TDJACR> And Ubuntu one
<TDJACR> Fspot is nicer
<TDJACR> But I still think Ubuntu should stick with pidgin
<TDJACR> And no btrfs
<DKcross> Happy  freedom software day !!!
<TDJACR> DKcross: Thanks, you too.
<TDJACR> The Software Store is a joke.
<TDJACR> It should be removed.
<bbeck> TDJACR: I haven't see it yet, what's wrong with it?
<TDJACR> It's pointless (it's almost the same as add/remove) and it is conceptually wrong.
<TDJACR> Free Software == Gratis, it seems.
<TDJACR> And It's a "store" selling "free" software
<TDJACR> As in gratis
<TDJACR> But they want libre
<TDJACR> ...
<TDJACR> It's hard to explain
<TDJACR> And Ubuntu One should not be included by default, imho
<TDJACR> Same with landscape on server
<bbeck> TDJACR: what software do you have to pay for?
<TDJACR> s
<TDJACR> bbeck: I don't think ther es any
<bbeck> TDJACR: That does sound weird, I'll have to look at it.
<TDJACR> The concept is all wrong.
<TDJACR> Add/Remove does the same thing.
<TDJACR> And it says free software: no cost.
<TDJACR> ...
<bbeck> TDJACR: When you say add / remove are you referring to apt-get install / remove?
<TDJACR> No
<TDJACR> In the Applic ations menu at bottom.
<hexa> imo the Ubuntu Store is a work in progress atm
<bbeck> I'm a kubuntu user, so maybe that's the reason I didn't notice.
<hexa> it will however feature more editorial work than Add/Remove-Crap
<TDJACR> There seems to be a new gdm
<TDJACR> BAd
<hexa> new gdm is nice
<TDJACR> Like fedora's in orange
<hexa> much cleaner than all the old stuff
<TDJACR> And a splash screen between gdm and desktop
<hexa> so change to fedora
<hexa> boy, you are a bit whiny, aren't you?
<TDJACR> I said it was bad
<TDJACR> The 9.04 was good
<hexa> so stick with 9.04
<hexa> it is your choice
<TDJACR> I know, hexa.
<bbeck> Jeez, I feel left out, nothing about the login seems to have changed in kubuntu land.
<TDJACR> The final version will be different thna alpha, as always
<TDJACR> But empathy and the app store were bad ideas imho
<hexa> 9.10 is some beta-testing on the way to the next LTS
<hexa> so just stop it right there
<hexa> Empathy is what the GNOME Desktop brings with it
<hexa> it will be more integrated than pidgin when it is done
<hexa> there are long-term reasons you seem not to grasp
<TDJACR> I know.
<TDJACR> But it should support OTR
<hexa> I totally agree
<hexa> this is why you may stick to pidgin
<TDJACR> I will.
<TDJACR> But I don't think Ubuntu should add to the desktop before the apps are useable.
<TDJACR> To a good degree.
<TDJACR> And in my opinion, when an update to a upstream application is released (ff3 ->3.5) it should be the same on ubuntu
<TDJACR> Before a whole upgrade
<bbeck> TDJACR: Isn't that what the PPAs are for?
<TDJACR> Yeah
<TDJACR> I don't mind that as much as the other things, though.
<sheeps1> ok, the bot in #ubuntu told me to come here: I've been using karmic for a while on my netbook and after updating it last night it doen't start X,  it also doesn't appear to recognise that it has a wireless card (and I don't have a second network cable).
<virtuald> what is linux-next?
<creative1412> guys i just did a fresh install and i got an error and got to a root shell i did a fsck and rebooted and it worked but i can see errors with udev what's wrong?
<robin0800> creative1412: nothing apparently the devs said its just a test and will change/fixed this comming week
<creative1412> robin0800: then that's sounds good
<creative1412> robin0800: Nvidia driver ? any isuse before installing?
<creative1412> issues *
<Rods_Tiger> I've downloaded the karmic kubuntu UNR file, but it won't work. It's too big to be a CD, and the normal means of making the file become a liveUSBstick isn't working (or at least, it's unbootable).
<robin0800> creative1412: don't know ati here
<creative1412> robin0800: a friend of mine told that nvidia driver killed his installation
<robin0800> creative1412: I would have thought the worst would be Xserver might crash but that could probably be easily fixed this is alpha after all
<webbb82> gnome do is really laggy anyone notice this
<QPrime> blame mono?
<webbb82> ok i need some help i need to edit my xorg.config file and add Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"   but i cANT find it anywhere
<creative1412> guys flash player isn't working for me
<robin0800> webbb82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/274478/ might help
<ripps> Hmmm.... add/remove is gone from Applications menu, but software store is also missing from System...
<robin0800> ripps: if you edit menu you can put it back
<ripps> robin0800: that really isn't an issue, I don't really use either. I'm just wondering why they removed both
<robin0800> ripps: for some reason when you unhide software store it goes both in system and where add and remove was you can then rehide the system one
<ripps> Must mean that the file is a symlink, and the files has some kind of hide option enabled in the file. Question is, why did they ship a file with hide enabled?
<ripps> bug?
<Brian___> can someone please help  i add'd a line in etc/x11/xorg.conf and now gnome wont start
<ripps> Brian___: then goin to recovery mode and remove it
<Brian___> how
<Brian___> all i have to do is del. xorg.conf how do i do that from the terminal
<ripps> Brian___: from the boot menu, there should be two listings for ubuntu, one is the regular one, the second is the recovery. It says (recovery mode) right next to it.
<Brian___> oh im on a netbook so no live cd
<ripps> Brian___: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.off
<ripps> I don't like removing xorg.confs, unless necessary\
<ripps> Brian___: btw, what exactly did you add to xorg.conf?
<Brian___> migrate somthing option trying to get gnome do to speed up
<Brian___> that command didnt work
<ripps> Brian___: oh, migration_heuristic? yeah, depending on your driver/hardware it can do more harm than good
<Brian___> ya
<Brian___> it says command not found
<ripps> Brian___: "cd /etc/X11" if you have a xorg.conf, than you can probably just remove using "sudo rm xorg.conf"
<ripps> Remember, it's case-sensitive, if there any caps in the path, than you have to follow that with what you type
<Brian___> cd etc x11 no such file or directory
<ripps> not x11, X11
<ripps> capatilize the x
<Brian___> ok
<Brian___> got it
<Brian___> now im restarting comp hope this fixed it
<Brian___> hey it worked thank you so much
<ripps> your welcome
<Brian___> im trying to get gnome do docky to run better and not lag with my intel 943 card
<ripps> I don't particularly like docks, so I haven't used it much
<ripps> I do use gnome-do to launch apps though
<Brian___> ya its nice for that
<robin0800> Brian___:   to find what options your driver supports you run Xorg -configure in the recovery mode
<Brian___> i dont have a cd rom so i cant pop in my live cd
<ripps> Brian___: I don't migration_heuristic would do much for intel in karmic, because I think mh works mostly for exa, and intel now uses uxa entirely.
<robin0800> Brian___: this should be a grub option
<Brian___> how so
<ripps> Brian___: you shouldn't need a livecd to boot into recovery mode, it should in the menu that shows up as your comp is booting
<ripps> netbook-remix installs grub right?
<ripps> I can't imagine any linux working without a bootloader
<robin0800> ripps: note by default this is now hidden in alpha 6
<cowguru2000> hey guys
<Brian___> im out for now thanks again ripps
<ripps> robin0800: mine isn't hidden....
<cowguru2000> could anyone here help me with ubuntu 9.04?
<ripps> cowguru2000: #ubuntu
<cowguru2000> specifically with a huge ldap/auth problem i'm having
<cowguru2000> oh ok
<robin0800> ripps: on a clean install it is
<cowguru2000> i tried to join that channel but apparently it doesn't exist anymore
<ripps> ripps: ah, I installed karmic freshly during alpha2
<ripps> robin0800: ^
<robin0800> ripps:  you can show it by hitting shift now at boot time but doesn't always work
<mjbrooks> cowguru2000, it exists... but it seems the servers having issues
<ripps> hmm.... when grub boots, first i see grub for a split second, than the screen goes dark for another second, then grub flickers back on. I wonder if it's just broken for my bios
<robin0800> cowguru2000: works for me through freenode
<robin0800> ripps: there are instructions to always show it google grub2
<bbeck> I heard that Karmic won't have upstart.  That's just the program that displays the graphics during boot up, correct?
<bbeck> I was just curious why it was removed.
<hifi> umm, no
<hifi> upstart is the init daemon that starts up applications on boot
<bbeck> oh
<bbeck> Was it removed, or did I hear wrongly?
<hifi> I still have it so... no?
<bbeck> Thanks, I guess I was misinformed.
<hifi> though it of course needs to be replaced, not just removed
<hifi> and for my knowledge upstart is still being developed and highly ubuntu specific
<bbeck> hifi: yeah I just looked at the ubuntu page, alpha 6 transitioned to upstart.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Im still getting an erorr on every boot about the filesystems fsck date being set to the future.
<hifi> transitioned? didn't ubuntu use upstart since 6.something
<Dr_Willis> Yea it has i think.
<Dr_Willis> I do think ive seen some other disrtos  using Upstart. but I cant rember what ones.
<bbeck> hifi: that was the word they used on the release page, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha6
<hifi> hmm
<Amaranth> fedora uses upstart but just as a sysvinit replacement
<Amaranth> They have been waiting on us to get it good enough to transition to upstart-native boot
<Amaranth> So finally we have a feature before them ;)
<dragon> Are there any major UI changes in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> Not that ive really noticed.,
<Dr_Willis> Gnome is still basically gnome. :)
<bbeck> 4.3 is a pretty nice improvement.
<dragon> Dr_Willis: i've read about the performance improvements, so that's probably an incentive for upgrading to alpha 6
<dragon> Dr_Willis: though I was looking for UI features like usability and eye candy
<Amaranth> yay I found the intel bug
<Amaranth> 0f328c90dbc893e15005f2ab441d309c1c176245 i965: Fall back or appropriately adjust offsets of drawing to tiled regions
<Amaranth> that commit is the reason compiz appears broken on resume
<Amaranth> wait, actually I think someone else already found that and fixed the bug in ubuntu :P
<hifi> does intel have same problem with mode setting as radeon now in karmic?
<hifi> that fbcon module is no longer automagically loaded on boot and if mode setting is enabled you lose video signal
<dragon> !benchmark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benchmark
<dragon> any resources or info on benchmarking?
<bbeck> Amaranth: What's the Intel bug?
<Amaranth> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23254
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23254 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "Compiz doesn't survive suspend/resume cycle" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<Amaranth> hifi: err, no, my screen works
<Amaranth> hifi: I didn't think radeon KMS was on by default
<tgpraveen> what is the default icon theme used in ubuntu?
<tgpraveen> is it humanity?
<Amaranth> nope, human
<Amaranth> UNR was going to use humanity but it had some consistency issues and still depends on human so it was using too much space
<tgpraveen> Amaranth: thanks for the info btw has human been
<tgpraveen> updated in this cycle?
<Amaranth> not that I can see
<tgpraveen> :(
<Amaranth> oh hey, DanRabbit makes Humanity
<Amaranth> no wonder all the gnome-do guys use it :P
<tgpraveen> ubuntu should also switch to humanity
<tgpraveen> propabl
<tgpraveen> y soon
<hifi> Amaranth: not default, but you can enable it with a boot parameter
<hifi> but the result should be the same with intel
<Amaranth> hifi: I don't have fbcon loaded and I'm not even using KMS right now
<Amaranth> Reading a diff of a diff makes my eyes bleed :/
<Dr_Willis> !info colordiff
<ubottu> colordiff (source: colordiff): tool to colorize 'diff' output. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-1 (karmic), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB
<tgpraveen> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 597 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<tgpraveen> is there any multi-protocol instant messaging client which is CLI based
<tgpraveen> ?
<vttr> is there anything bad/ broken in the 64 bit version of karmic .. i should be aware of ? like does flash/ java work?
<bbeck> tgpraveen: finch is a cli version of pidgin.
<hifi> kms needs fbcon for system vt's
<Amaranth> hifi: Well as of yesterday KMS was working fine on my machine
<hifi> works fine after you get to X
<Amaranth> vttr: You absolutely have to use the 64-bit version of flash otherwise you can't click things
<Amaranth> hifi: No, I see all the udev warnings too
<hifi> then something is probably different with either your karmic or intel kms
<vttr> Amaranth: where do i get tht from? adobe or the repos? what version
<Amaranth> vttr: labs.adobe.com
<vttr> ok
 * Amaranth feels for 64-bit users
<Amaranth> Something about nspluginwrapper while compiz is running
<Amaranth> chrome actually has the same problem with some flash apps since it works like nspluginwrapper
<vttr> Amaranth: anything else that is missing in 64 bit? java/ chrome / opera?
<Dr_Willis> opera works here.
<Dr_Willis> chrome works here.
<Dr_Willis> I think.. let me double check
<Amaranth> vttr: With Chrome flash will be somewhat unusable no matter what unless you disable compiz
<hifi> s/chrome/chromium/
<Amaranth> yeah yeah
<vttr> any other nasties still not ironed out that you guys are aware of?
<Amaranth> vttr: Well, the system may not boot at all
<Dr_Willis> chrome works.
<vttr> lol
<vttr> ty Dr_Willis
<Amaranth> vttr: test the LiveCD first
<Amaranth> vttr: I'm serious
<vttr> Amaranth: thts what i got to do .. but unetbootin doesnt work for karmic
<vttr> i got a netbook
<Amaranth> vttr: In that case wait or upgrade and pray
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
<Amaranth> As long as you didn't do anything the Ubuntu 9.04 final LiveCD installer doesn't let you do the system should boot
<vttr> i am installing virtualbox to get the usb creator working :/
<Dr_Willis> I used unetbootin to make a bootable  flash disk i thought...
<Amaranth> If you made any customizations like encrypted disk or any kind of network filesystem...
<Dr_Willis> this was a few alphas # ago however.
<vttr> Dr_Willis: does unetbootin create karmic usb bootables .. i am having trouble with karmic alpha 5
<Dr_Willis> I thinki did it  with A4. I dont recall buringing any cd's for this box.
<Dr_Willis> and i dont see any A4 cds :)
<vttr> yes.. it creates only the bootloader .. but no karmic files are copied on the usb
<Dr_Willis> or i may ofused the ubuntu usb-creater tool. i dont even see my flash drive i used around to check
<Dr_Willis> annoying thing ablout flash drives..its hard to label them :)
<Dr_Willis> They need tomake one with a little 'white' place you can write on and erase.
<vttr> how many flash drives do u have .. that u find the need to label each one :)
<vttr> i reuse my flash drives for regularly .. the contents are long formatted even before a label can make itself onto one
<Dr_Willis> I got about 10 total now.. :)
<quartknee_> My flash drive has a white spot for labeling. It's a lexmark.
<Dr_Willis> I put keychains on mine i jot down on it. :)
<Dr_Willis> and my name on the reverse.. in case i forget one in a pc at work.
<Dr_Willis> Grabbing alpa6 to test with Unetbootin and ubuntu usb-creator.
<vttr> let me know .. if you are able to get unetbootin working
<Dr_Willis> argh - a 25 min download. :)
<Dr_Willis> now down to 18 :)
<vttr> btw this is wht i am using http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-6/
<Dr_Willis> I tried  Kubuntu.. and still dont like it. :)
<leaf-sheep> That is funny. Kubuntu said the same thing about you, Dr_Willis. :)
<vttr> i want to try out kde 4.3 :) did not like the crashes in 4.1
<vttr> lol leaf-sheep
 * Dr_Willis pokes leaf-sheep  with a small cattle prod.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Im still wondering about this 'fsck date set to the future' issue im having on every reboot now.
<leaf-sheep> Xubuntu Alpha6 looks decent now. I'm attempted to give Xubuntu a fair chance on my netbook.  Never used Xubuntu before myself. :)
<Dr_Willis> there were some parts of xubuntu i just did not like.
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: I saw few cattles yesterday. I even rode a horse too! O rly? Yes rly!
<Dr_Willis> little 'things' that  you get used to that change/vanish and then can  be a hassle.
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  :) Giddyup cowboy!
<Dr_Willis> Did you step in Poo!
<leaf-sheep> That's expected, I suppose.
<vttr> leaf-sheep: u use kde?
<leaf-sheep> vttr: Not rly.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. My new external usb hard drive.. causes the pc to 'wait a long time' at boot up.. and ubuntu dident see/mount it . untill after i power cycled it..
<Dr_Willis> How .. annoying.
 * leaf-sheep is installing xubuntu-desktop(karmic) on teh netboot.
<Dr_Willis> 10 min on my download..
<leaf-sheep> Maybe I should install kubuntu-desktop + ubuntu-desktop while I'm at it.  And any other -desktop too.
<vttr> which netbooks do u guys have?
<leaf-sheep> In fact, I should install all packages there are in Ubuntu Repo and see how it goes.
<leaf-sheep> Acer Aspire One + Dell Inspirion Mini 10.
<vttr> and Dr_Willis ?
<vttr> i have the 11.6 inch gateway LT3103
<leaf-sheep> Dell XPS M1530 (Laptop).
<Dr_Willis> I got an older AAO netbook here.
<vttr> Dell 1710 laptop
<leaf-sheep> Cash cow!
<leaf-sheep> >_>
<Dr_Willis> Some of these new netbooks are nice.. but for the $$ i may as well get a laptop...
<vttr> Dr_Willis: size matters
<Dr_Willis> netbooks are getting bigger.. and the laptops i saw were just a little larger.
<vttr> for same $$ i prefer portability
<Dr_Willis> laptops i saw were just a tad bigger then the big netbooks.. some were cheaper even.
<vttr> leaf-sheep: hehe they were gifts
<vttr> and the 17 incher is from work :)
<Dr_Willis> I forget what brand one i saw today.. it had an AMD cpu in it. and  i think a 11 screen.
<Dr_Willis> largest netbook they had.
<leaf-sheep> I think I'll sell my netbooks and reap the beans.
<vttr> i have the amd one
<leaf-sheep> At least just one.
<vttr> leaf-sheep: y 2 netbooks ?
<leaf-sheep> vttr: I bought one. I got other one... at unbelievable discount of $150
<leaf-sheep> Brand New! Yes rly!
<vttr> the reason y i settled for the 11 inch is because i cannot stand 1024x600
<Dr_Willis> Yep - i would like to find one with a slightly higher res screen.
<Dr_Willis> wesnoth does not play well on 1024X600
<vttr> i settled for http://techreport.com/articles.x/17249 .. the winner .. i.e Gateway
<vttr> the acer 751 was slow s molasses
<leaf-sheep> For some reason, I can't use the laptop without my trusty bluetooth mouse.  Touchpad is just bleh.
<Dr_Willis> I put my netbook in my lunchbox.. makes it easier to carry to/from work. but now i have a bigger lunchbox.. so can get a bigger netbook/laptop :)
<vttr> 7 mins to get virtualbox .. and then usb creator .. later karmic koala A6 here i come
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Dr_Willis> I gotta find my flash drives...
<vttr> much later ... back to stable 9.04 ... if i find too mnay bugs lol
<leaf-sheep> Isn't it easier to test stuffs on actual machine, not the pretentious machine?
<pwnguin> odd. dist-upgrade wants to remove emacs...
<leaf-sheep> Not testing -- but -- experiment and bug reporting.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I still got a quirk where i plug in a flash drive.. and it dosent get auto seen/mounted
<Dr_Willis> making 'usb startup disk' for test #1.
<mjbrooks> leaf-sheep, testing and bug reporting is generally preferred done on an actual machine as virtual machines are merely virtual hardware and aren't real world stuff
<vttr_> and now virtualbox doesnt like the karmic iso :/
<vttr_> is it becoz its 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> Ok. The 'Usb startup disk' Tool was able to make a Bootable working, flash disk, for me with  whatever the latest alpha was..
<Dr_Willis> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 356-1 (karmic), package size 213 kB, installed size 636 kB
<taneli> is there some kind of ordering problem in the upstart boot? mine refused to mount /home before I added xfs to /etc/modules
<virtuelv> this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/141494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141494 in nspluginwrapper "Flash not responding to mouse clicks with Xgl/Compiz" [Medium,Confirmed]
<virtuelv> I'm not so sure that's nspluginwrapper
<virtuelv> given that I have the same in opera, which doesn't use it
<om26er> daily live images are not created after 17th can any one tell me when are they gonna come
<om26er> Dr_Willis: can u tell me when are the new  daily images gonna release
<Dr_Willis> that was weird.. booted fine.. started to copy a file.. crash.. straight to reboot...
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  ive never paied attention to when. I rarely use the daily images
<leaf-sheep> om26er: Are you burning discs daily? :o
<om26er> leaf-sheep: i am using flash drives
<Dr_Willis> Using Unetbootin or the Ubuntu USB startup disk tool?
<om26er> Dr_Willis: unetbootin is better i use it
<Dr_Willis> i found unetbooting worse in ways. :) but there was some people asking about  if unetbootin even worked...
<Dr_Willis> I was about to test it..but you are using the Ubuntu unetbootin? or windows version?
<leaf-sheep> om26er: You can use apt-get to pull in karmic packages. In case you don't know that.
<om26er> Dr_Willis: i use unetbootin on ubuntu or fedora never windowws
<Dr_Willis> Ok. Just confirming that Unetbootin does work with the alpha release iso files...
<om26er> Dr_Willis: yes they work fine
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu uses such a comples syslinux setup  - i wouldent be suprised if  they did break wit hunetbootin
<Dr_Willis> guess its isolinux on the cd. :)
<om26er> Dr_Willis: unetbootin makes the directory isolinux i rename it to syslinux and also the file isolinux.cfg to syslinux.cfg in its directory
<om26er> Dr_Willis: with doing that u can get the default startup menu other wise they are from unetbootin
<leaf-sheep> I do my clean installation over netboot.  Pulling in all latest packages -- No need for that "Install it in, Update; Upgrade" thing. :)
<AlanBell> when do we get to see the default wallpaper for Karmic?
<genady12lap> hey
<genady12lap> someone got the gfxpayload=keep working good?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. it works here.
<Dr_Willis> at least i rember enabling it. and changing the res of the grub2 menus.
<Dr_Willis> but then the images i was using dident fit properly
<genady12lap> my grub2 menu is in good resolution but the console isn't
<Dr_Willis> the console res would be set by the framebuffer stuff I thought.
<Dr_Willis> teh vga=XXXX option to the kernel
<genady12lap> its obsolete
<Dr_Willis> I always disabled the framebuffer anyway :)
<Dr_Willis> so i havent noticed/paid attention.
<genady12lap> * 951_gfxpayload_keep.diff: New patch. If gfxpayload starts with "keep" or
<genady12lap> if GRUB_ASSUME_LINUX_HAS_FB_SUPPORT is defined, then tell Linux to use
<genady12lap> the current video mode.
<genady12lap> lets reboot
<zniavre> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzU0NQ
<lodder> I'm trying to install eclipse in karmic but i'm getting the following error: Broken packages... Can this be resolved ? Or do I have to wait?
<eagles0513875> lodder: best to check launch pad and if necessary file a bug
<raevol> karmic will be kernel 2.6.31/
<lodder> eagles0513875: ok how can I do that?
<eagles0513875> lodder: launchpad.net
<raevol> that's a question :x woops
<lodder> eagles0513875: I know but how i have tried searching for bugs but can't find one
<eagles0513875> lodder: go ahead and file a bug against the eclipse package
<lodder> ok
<hrickards> Is it possible for me to change something so that the xplash throbber doesn't go up and down?
<lodder> eagles0513875: done hopefully it's fixed quickly
<eagles0513875> :) lodder
<Dr_Willis> apt-get remove xplash ? :)
<hrickards> Dr_Willis: If only apt-get would sove everything... Would someone be able to look in /usr/share/images/xsplash, because I only have two images (xsplash-background.png and xsplash-throbber.png), but from the look of the forums it seems everyone else has more.
<Dr_Willis> 15 files in there -
<Dr_Willis> several bg_XXXXX.jpg and 4 throbber files..
<Dr_Willis> and 4 logosxxx.png
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. thats not even the Throbber i see when i booted up...
<hrickards> Dr_Willis: That's strange. I've only got the 2. 9.04 beta 6 right?
<hrickards> Seems ubuntu-xsplash-artwork wasn't installed because it conflicted with the earlier xsplash I had installed.
<junkY_San> hey, i installed alpha5, will it automatically update to alpha6 using dist-upgrade or are there other changes than packages?
<richardcavell> junkY_San: everything's in a package
<junkY_San> okey
<anger_> Hi!
<anger_> Anyone else had problems with starting up apache?
<anger_> For me /etc/init.d/apache2 start says it started ok but I cannot connect to http://localhost
<anger_> And nothing gets written into /var/log/error.log
<hrickards> anger_: What if you do telnet 127.0.0.1 80
<anger_> I get connection refused...
<junkY_San> so either apache is not running or not accepting connections
<eagles0513875> richardcavell: O_O didnt know you were running ubuntu as well
<junkY_San> check if the process exists
<anger_> junkY_San, process does not seem to exist...
<junkY_San> try to (re)start using the init script. are there any messages?
<anger_> /etc/init.d/apache2 start just says "Starting  web server apache2 => OK"
<anger_> and I can't find any error messages anywhere...
<junkY_San> try strace
<junkY_San> strace /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<richardcavell> eagles0513875: I am an Ubuntu man
<richardcavell> eagles0513875: although I'm a bit fed up with karmic at the moment
<richardcavell> I understand it's a development release but by crikey it's unstable
<richardcavell> eagles0513875: how big is your Installer.app?
<eagles0513875> richardcavell: im on alpha 6 duelbooting with boot camp on 10.6
<anger_> junkY_San, http://pastebin.com/m299539a9
<richardcavell> eagles0513875: I expect that when Karmic is final it will rock on Macintosh
<eagles0513875> im on it now richardcavell after doing a clean install and so far so good with it
<richardcavell> eagles0513875: I've done my fair share of filing bug reports etc
<eagles0513875> hehe
<richardcavell> seriously
<richardcavell> I've done my fair share
<richardcavell> you can't ask for more than that
<junkY_San> anger_: sorry, can't see anything
<eagles0513875> richardcavell: i believe ya
<junkY_San> what i would try is to search for the startupcommand in the initscript and run it manually
<anger_> junkY_San, apache2ctl start says nothing...
<junkY_San> try --verbose or something
<Machtin> hm.. i tried to make s2api.. what went wrong? http://pastebin.org/18984
<anger_> hmm, sudo apache2 prints "apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}"
<scizzo-> anger_: the use does not exist?
<anger_> the login was apache2?
<anger_> I have www-data...
<junkY_San> the variable doesn't exist if you run it manually
<anger_> I think I had user apache2 before upgrading to karmic
<junkY_San> wait a minute, i'll test apache in a virtualbox, don't want to do it on a real system
<junkY_San> mh, works out of the box
<anger_> do you have user apache2 on your system?
<anger_> or does apache just use root...
<junkY_San> don't have apache2
<junkY_San> the user is defined in /etc/apache2/envvars
<junkY_San> sorry, lunch time
<hosoka> hello all
<anger_> I did also purge previous installation but that didn't work either...
<hosoka> Would like to know if there is still an issue with the sound ?
<hosoka> does anyone has issues with the sound in this test release ?
<anger_> works fine for me...
<lemonade> hosoka: i had some snapping sounds during alpha 5, but now everything seems ok
<mrmcq2u> Hi, I was wondering whether someone could tell me why my card doesnt seem to support dri2 on karmic but supports it on the last release of fedora
<Adapter> servus alle
<Adapter> hi catweazle
<hosoka> how I can have my sound working as I see it is using Alsa
<hosoka> hi, lemonade. I also had that snapping sound, but still exists a problem for me.
<hosoka> is there anyone that can assist how to fix the sound issue ?
<mrmcq2u> how do I get to grub command in karmic?
<jonathonf> press escape during boot?
<mrmcq2u> used to be able to do it by pressing e when starting up
<jonathonf> then e
<mrmcq2u> wait so press them both together
<mrmcq2u> ?
<jonathonf> should be the same as it used to be, it works on mine
<mrmcq2u> I'll give it another shot
<mrmcq2u> thanks
<jonathonf> :)
<mrmcq2u> right just rebooted and checked again
<mrmcq2u> grub doesnt listen for the escape command or e
<mrmcq2u> just continues the boot process
<mrmcq2u> anyone?
<jonathonf> hmm, let me have a look in my kubuntu vm...
<jonathonf> that just ignored my esc press
<jonathonf> must be down topreparation for the new xsplash
<mrmcq2u> crud
<jonathonf> have to edit the grub settings...
<mrmcq2u> wanted to enable dri2 on my card
<jonathonf> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<vistakiller> why the software-store is not appear in menu?
<mrmcq2u> why is dri2 not enabled by default?
<mrmcq2u> my card supports it
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> Has anyone here a Dell INspiron 1525 and problems with WLAN?
<pavkamlc_nb> please help me. I update karmic day by day and two days before after I reboot, I get only output to message "Starting NTP server ntpd" and then system freeses. I can write to console, but system dont respond
<pavkamlc_nb> I dont found any relevant bug on launchpad
<lupine_85> ooer, I'm trying to convince the packaged gnome-shell to run, and it's complaining about a lack of libclutter-glx-1.0.so - luckily, it's just a missing link
<pavkamlc_nb> I think, my problem is upstart relative
<unggnu> pavkamlc_nb: try to use the recovery boot option, if this doesn't help I guess you need a Live CD and to chroot into your system
<BUGabundo> morning
<pavkamlc_nb> unggnu: Recovery start the same. I can chroot by init=/bin/bash
<junkY_San> does anyone know a widget for kde which displays the remaining battery time?
<junkY_San> i only find indicators with %
<unggnu> pavkamlc_nb: then chroot and update your system
<phiphi> Hello, does anyone know if there's a way to have a virtual machine with 2 (virtual) monitors ?
<phiphi> I'd like to test a few problems in Karmic that encounter with the current release
<BUGabundo> phiphi: only real machine
<BUGabundo> with _ocasional_ multimonitor
<BUGabundo> what's up ?
<phiphi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/324506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324506 in xorg-server "Mouse has suddenly no contact, till X-Server restart" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<phiphi> But I fear the bug with grub that won't let you start another system
<BUGabundo> phiphi: you can _fix_ the grub bug, by running update-grub, can you not?
<phiphi> i haven't installed it yet
<phiphi> ist this all i have to do to fix it?
<phiphi> BUGabundo: The Problems are the following:
<phiphi>  - At Startup, when Gnome is starting, for a moment, the area where I can move the mouse is a field in the upper left of screen 1 with the size of the resolution of the second screen
<phiphi>  - Suddenly I can't reach the second screen with the mouse, when I reach the border of screen 1 the mouse jumps back to the other side of the same screen.
<phiphi> - Splash-Screens of Apps like OpenOffice appear ugly somewhere near the border between the screens
<phiphi> - Java Apps have problems with this setup. e.g. JAlbum crashes on startup; In TuxGuitar the lines have the lenght of both screens, even though the window is smaller > Vertical scrolling necessary
<phiphi> - When one changes the screen with the mouse, an image of the cursor rests on the last position on the previous screen.
<phiphi> - (My smaller screen 2 is aligned right bottom of screen 1) When you "slip" with the mouse over the upper right border of s1, the cursor jumps down to where s2 begins. This is annoying. Better: in Windows (Sorry) the cursor stops like in every other border, except where the second screen touches, the border is "open".
<RainCT> Hey
<slacker_nl> does anyone know how to get the information like they report it in this bug report http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=529882 with the $package depends, suggests, recommends stuff? i would like to issue a command that reports the same information in the same format for ubuntu bug
<ubottu> Debian bug 529882 in guessnet "guessnet-ifupdown fails to identify network" [Normal,Open]
<RainCT> I've just updated my Eeepc 1005HA to Karmic and now the WLAN doesn't work (the "wireless network" checkbox in nm-applet's right click menu is disabled by default and checking it on a left click it still shows "the device isn't ready"). Any idea?
<jonathonf> does it use a broadcom chipset?
<jonathonf> do you have the broadcom firmware installed?
<drs305> slacker_nl:  Have you run "ubuntu-bug <packagename>"?  You can try "ubuntu-bug gimp" as a test. Then instead of sending it, view the info to see if that is the type of info you are seeking.
<slacker_nl> drs305: i usually don't run ubuntu-bug <package>, i report them directly to launchpad
<drs305> slacker_nl:  I referenced it just for the automatic info-gathering it provides.
<slacker_nl> drs305: k
<RainCT> jonathonf: it's an Atheros AR9285 (and supposed to work out of the box on Karmic)
<jonathonf> RainCT: does dmesg show anything useful?
<RainCT> No (there's only a "phy0: Atheros AR9285 MAC/BB Rev:2 AR5133 RF REv:e0: mem=...., irq17" line and after that "cfg080211: World regulatory domain updated:" and a list of frequencies)
<jonathonf> have you checked in /etc/network/interfaces to check it's not being messed with? the only thing there should be an entry for lo
<RainCT> yeah
<jonathonf> hmm
<jonathonf> last thing i can think is that's it's trying to use the wrong driver
<jonathonf> but i don't know which one it should be using :D
<jonathonf> i seem to remember i previously had to blacklist ath5k on my 701
<slacker_nl> drs305: dpkg -l $(aptitude search -F '%p' ~i ~Rguessnet) this takes care of the depends section, the suggests is more tricky
<RainCT> ohh, got it working (removed some eeepc-* packages I had and -jaunty-backports)
<drs305> :-)
<RainCT> thanks jonathonf
<RainCT> now I need to figure out how to fix the fan speed, before the fan explodes :P
<jonathonf> lol
<RainCT> (ohh, at least I have compositing now :))
<Pretto> gnome-volume-control only works with pulseaudio?
<kklimonda> Pretto, yes
<funkyHat> One of my soundcards has disappeared in the last set up updates :(
<funkyHat> It's an AC'97
<jonathonf> i reinstalled alpha 6 using the minimal method, replacing an upgraded jaunty a3->...->karmic and stuff doesn't work as well as it did before. screen updates are jerky, memory usage is higher, boot is slower. it's completely opposite to how it should be
<ActionParsnip> funkyHat: if you run: lspci | grep -i audio    you will see its not
<funkyHat> ActionParsnip: yes, it appears in lspci, but alsa doesn't see it
<ActionParsnip> funkyHat: then use the output of lspci to install the card as if it never worked. yuo may need to compile alsa
<funkyHat> ActionParsnip: could it be a udev bug (not working out the right module to load)?
<funkyHat> I don't know how much alsa's drivers are separated into different modules
<jonathonf> is preload useful any more?
<ActionParsnip> possibly, im not familiar with the bug
<tormod> jonathonf, memory usage and boot slowness is probably the new gnome, couchdb etc, but screen updates? what graphic card?
<jonathonf> tormod: nvidia 9600gt, 190.32 drivers from vdpau team ppa
<tormod> jonathonf, ugh binary driver, no idea
<jonathonf> yeah, i know... but i like playing games :D
<jonathonf> i'm well impressed how well CoD4 and RA3 run under WINE
<tormod> jonathonf, I would also recommend a fresh install, there always a bit of cruft left after such a long upgrade path
<ActionParsnip> jonathonf: some run great, some wont even install
<jonathonf> i just did a fresh install :D though it was a netboot->minimal->gnome-core route this time
<tormod> jonathonf, oh I understand. so fresh install is slower than the upgraded one?
<jonathonf> yup
<tormod> jonathonf, could it be you did not have ubuntu-desktop installed on the old?
<jonathonf> old install was a normal install from a LiveCD, this one doesn't have ubuntu-desktop etc., so no evolution etc to take up resources
<jonathonf> hasn't seemed to make much difference on this laptop though. made a huge difference on my eeepc and in a VM
<ActionParsnip> is it just me or is the keyserver going damn slow
<tormod> jonathonf, do you have couchdb (desktopcouch) installed?
<jonathonf> i'll have a look
<jonathonf> nope
<funkyHat> Well snd_ac97_codec and snd_atiixp are both loaded, but nothing appears in alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> funkyHat: maybe you need to add some options to the modprobe for yuor soundcard
<taneli> hmm.. policykit prevents me from listening to music?
<taneli> music starts playing, but will mute after a few seconds
<jonathonf> lol - have you been a naughty boy and have had your privileges removed?
<jonathonf> actually that was a really bad joke
 * jonathonf hides
<taneli> removing polkitd didn't help (but syslog shows rtkit-daemon asking for it)
<jonathonf> hmm... my nvidia card is stuck at maximum performance... that probably is symptomatic
<jonathonf> it's not detecting whether i'm on ac or battery... i wonder if it's the nvidia-settings version
<om26er> no live cd of ubuntu moblin remix after 14th september, why?
<jonathonf> maybe it's changing to a usb image?
 * jonathonf is guessing
<om26er> jonathonf: nice try
<funkyHat> Restarting seems to have fixed my issue, weird
<siegie> jonathonf: adaptive performance is working for me, even on AC
<jonathonf> yeah, it was previously. I think the minimal approach misses stuff (i just found sreadhead wasn't installed); i've just installed some libsensor stuff, hopefully that will help
<jonathonf> i think i might even have to install ubuntu-desktop :(
<tgpraveen> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.17-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 619 kB, installed size 4192 kB
<jonathonf> hah, no acpi-support installed. that wouldn't help. i'm giving up and installing ubuntu-desktop
<Twigathy> I'm waiting on bug #430348 to be fixed before doing any more upgrades :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430348 in mountall "NFS root device never ready" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430348
<penguin42> you're running NFS root?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BUGabundo> o/
<Twigathy> penguin42: yep
 * penguin42 is getting rather clicky audio today - I thought that had gone away a couple of kernel versions ago :-(
<BUGabundo> penguin42: check the gain in paman
<BUGabundo> seems it was changed for some cards
<Twigathy> penguin42: I did an update and everything broke >_< had to hack around and roll back a pile of changes
<BUGabundo> just set it to 100% and you will be fine
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Hmm I've done that - what makes you think it's that?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: happens to me from time to time
<BUGabundo> two days ago it was on 49% :)
<penguin42> interesting - it's apparently not just a PAism - someone was bitching to me about their Fedora install that they had running without PA also doing clicking
<BUGabundo> well the driver is in the kernel
<BUGabundo> PA is just the server
<penguin42> yeh but there has been quite a bit of stuff with priorities on the PA process and tuning it that's produced drops and clicks in the past
<Dr_Willis> I still get clicks and clunks and thunks in the sound. :()
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, yeah PA has changed for my card , a C-Media 18738, it works properly with smooth clean sound, finally .
<BUGabundo> \o/
 * lupine_85 starts to get irritated by palimwotsit
<penguin42> the disk thingy?
<penguin42> speaking of which - is anyone using encrypted disks and has the padlock emblem just disappeared for them?
<oldude67> well should i back up all my files before i do the next update..lol
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas do
<oldude67> i should of last update...what a nightmare.
<BluesKaj> oldude67, yeah it was a bit of a mess alright ,but I managed to save all my data altho some apps disappeared , but their config files fortunately didn't . I used the karmic alpha 5 live cd to reinstall on  /  using the manual partitoning option
<BluesKaj> For what it's worth , I should also mention, this method retained all the desktop and system settings too.
<jonathonf> ok, not sure which package it was but now it's back up to normal speed
<BUGabundo> I keep losing my shortcuts from compiz
<BUGabundo> the bug is marked as HIGH but no comment on it for 3 days :(
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Some of these things depend on the package maintainer for it - e.g. maybe he's away this weekend or has some higher priority ones - or alternatively maybe he hasn't slept for 3 days figuring out your bug but still hasn't got anything to report....
<BUGabundo> I know
<lupine_85> that's alright, I have an LTSP bug that's not been commented on for a month or so
<BUGabundo> but sucks that everytime I boot, I can't use alt+tab
<BluesKaj> what's gdb ? it using 85% of cpu proc
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It's a debugger
<penguin42> BluesKaj: If I was to guess (which I am) then appport is probably using it to generate a backtrace
<BluesKaj> right i just got a popup saying plasma crashed but that happens all the time when I launch kate or the konsole , then it restores quickly
<BluesKaj> killed it
<penguin42> it just looks like that time apport took a while to get a backtrace
<BluesKaj> are you guys getting crash niotices at boot up ?
<penguin42> yeh, a whole bucket of them
<BluesKaj> yeatrday i had 5 or so , today one
<BluesKaj> yesterday
<penguin42> nod
<BUGabundo> no crashes
<BUGabundo> just a bunch of UDEV errors
<BluesKaj> I received crash notices, but only one today so the update must have had some fixes
<BluesKaj> updated last night
<penguin42> (Oh, someone was asking about VirtualBox yesterday - seems to work OK here)
<mikefletcher> Does anyone know how to boot into text mode on the livecd?  I tried replacing 'quiet splash' with 'text' but it didn't work on the latest alpha.
<BluesKaj> penguin42, what are you running in VB ?
<penguin42> BlueI've got a few things; I've got one VM that I store on a crypted disc for banking, and I have another just for fiddling - in this case I'm trying an Arch install
<BluesKaj> ok penguin42 , I was considering dumping the W7 partition and running it on VB
<BluesKaj> doubt if VB can handle it yet
<penguin42> you might find it works on one of the other windows settings
<sinan> i have recently upgraded my packages, now ubuntu can't start normally. It doesn't start any GUI, and it doesn't recognize any network devices. Any ideas what could be the problem or how to solve it?
<penguin42> sinan: Does it give you a login: prompt or a # prompt?
<sinan> penguin42: yes, after it loads i get a login prompt and i can login fine
<sinan> this is how i figured there is no network support, after logging in, running "ifconfig" gives nothing
<sinan> running "iwconfig" does show my wlan0 interface
<sinan> doesn't* (sorry)
<penguin42> sinan: does /dev/pts exist for you?
<sinan> i am not sure, what difference does it make ?
<sinan> i'd like to collect "things i could do", and restart, and try them
<sinan> so, first thing, i need to check if i have /dev/pts
<sinan> what else?
<penguin42> it's just a thought given a few other bugs people have reported
<penguin42> what happens if you do startx ?
<sinan> i didn't try that, i tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, it didn't report any errors, but nothing happened
<sinan> also tried /etc/init.d/x11-common start, nothing happened (no errors, nothing)
<sinan> i'll try startx
<sinan> any other suggestions?
<penguin42> when X doesn't start get the errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sinan> i feel a package could have broken something up, could i somehow do a consistency check on the packages from the live cd ? (which i am now running)
<sinan> alright, i'll mark that file :)
<penguin42> sinan: Can you do an lspci | grep -i vga
<sinan> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<sinan> i used to have tons of problems with the vga on 9.04, that's why i decided to go for 9.10 (ever since alpha 3)
<penguin42> ok, a 965 - I've got a 945 that's OK
<penguin42> sinan: Also, get the output of dmesg
<sinan> alright :) i'll add it to the list
<sinan> i am doing some fsck's now, just for good measure
<sinan> the hard disk has been reporting some bad sectors through SMART recently, that could be the problem too I guess
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> still, dmesg output might show some of that; output of smartctl -a then
<sinan> alright :)
<feedt> hi where can i find menu.lst in karmic?
<feedt> it ain't there in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<penguin42> karmic has switched to grub2 - not quite sure where everything is
<feedt> :/ i lost my windows 7 installation.. help
<BluesKaj> feedt, grub2 is the default in karmic
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<alankila> feedt: install os-prober if you don't have that, then try to run update-grub
<feedt> ok trying that
<alankila> if that doesn't work then manual work is required...
<Dr_Willis> How smart is the installer if one uses it to install to a external USB hard drive? Just wondering if it still messed up the grub configs.
<alankila> I had problems witn win xp because os-prober wasn't installed for some reason
<feedt> /dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<feedt> whew .. now what?
<feedt> update-grub says it found windows 7 .. cool
<feedt> how do i check before rebooting?
<Dr_Willis> That is a neat trick.
<Dr_Willis> Ive no idea how you test. :)
<Dr_Willis> you could look in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg i guess
<feedt> its blank :S
<Dr_Willis> did you upgrade? or do a clean install  to get 9.10?
<feedt> clean
<feedt> ok.. my mistake .. sudo lets me read it :P
<Dr_Willis> sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> :0
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> its flagged where you cant normally alter/view it.
<feedt> whew i see the windows entry .. restarting
<feedt> btw thx alankila and Dr_Willis
<alankila> yw.
<Dr_Willis> Bah - who needs winders
<penguin42> tape owners
<bullgard4> How can I (temporarily) switch my Ubuntu 9.10 to another language (locale)? There is no longer a menu available on the lower left on the login screen.
<penguin42> bullgard4: Do you get the menu after selecting the user?
<bullgard4> penguin42: No.
<penguin42> oh, I see it - at the bottom when I've selected the username
<bullgard4> penguin42: Thank you very much for your help. I have found it now. It is actually in the bottom-most line, and I had overlooked it.
<penguin42> yes - when you selected that did it work OK - for me it seemd to get a bit confused?
<Seren__> hi there, is Kubuntu supposed to use xsplash ?
<Seren__> I have read something about ksplashx but it is not available (yet?)
<floating1> anyone had problems with alpha5 and alpha6 or do i have some new hardware problems
<floating1> during the installation open office packages fails to install or smth, system laggy etc... while alpha3 was still working perfectly
<Seren__> there was a big breakage just before alpha6 was released
<djdarkman> how does the recovery mode work in Karmic?
<Seren__> related to init xsplash/upsplash but it is now fixed as far as I can tell
<djdarkman> does it work et all?
<Seren__> djdarkman: IIRC you need to press SHIFT to enter grub2 menu
<Seren__> (it was ESC under grub1)
<djdarkman> Seren__: but it starts GDM :(
<Seren__> djdarkman:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/431176
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431176 in gdm "karmic: gdm should not start in single user (recovery) mode" [Low,Fix released]
<Seren__> it seems there is a bug :)
<djdarkman> yes I know I found it too, but it doesn't make me happy, because I'm in desperate need of it :(
<Seren__> from the description it is fixed
<Seren__> you can't upgrade ?
<Seren__> or chroot from a livecd ?
<djdarkman> it's sort of complicated, I gave my netbook to my GF and she needs root to be able to connect to her ADSL modem Seren__ ....
<Seren__> if you manage to go far enough, you can try CTRL + ALT + F2 to get to a console
<Seren__> but I guess you can't
<djdarkman> Seren__: is there a boot parameter that ubuntu respects? cause as I see it it totally ignores "single"
<Seren__> I don't know...
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sinan> penguin42: xorg log http://pastie.org/623680.txt and dmesg output http://pastie.org/623682.txt
<sinan> penguin42: and there was no /dev/pts
<sinan> and smartctl didn't work cause i don't have smartmontools installed (and couldn't install cause there is network)
<penguin42> sinan: Ah, another victim of missing /dev/pts
<jarnos> I am using Xubuntu. Sometimes system seems to freeze at boot. Reboot helps. No splash screen.
<penguin42> sinan: We've had 3 of those this weekend on here
<sinan> penguin42: what's the solution?
<penguin42> sinan: I don't know - I've just been seeing others here with it
<jarnos> Do you get splash screen at startup?
<penguin42> sinan: I suggest you subscribe to bug 404421
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404421 in linux ""Failed to restore crtc configuration: -22" on i915" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404421
<jarnos> Does someone get splash screen at startup?
<ActionParsnip> Jamos: i do
<jarnos> ActionParsnip, thanks for information. BTW you may have too small font in your IRC client.
<ActionParsnip> jarnos: its 12pt. Looks fine here
<ActionParsnip> jarnos: see above, jamos sory, wrong target
<penguin42> sinan: You could try downloading the package that someone has posted on there for testing, it's a replacement for a kernel, if you install it then you would have to make to select that one on the next boot - might be worth it
<sinan> penguin42: i don't see the link you are talking about
<penguin42> sinan: In Loic's comment number 9 there is a deb
<sinan> penguin42: checking, thanks a lot :)
<penguin42> sinan: I also suggest subscribe to that bug and give some details of your system
<bullgard4> What is the pathname of the profile folder of seamonkey-chatzilla?
<Seren__> is xplash supposed to be installed for kubuntu users ?
<madmac2501> hi
<madmac2501> i have installed ubuntu karmic alpha 6, but it hangs lots of times, i dont know if it it the kernel or the x, because i have an intel graphic card
<madmac2501> how could i report the bugs?
<bullgard4> madmac2501: You will need to report error messages.
<madmac2501> bullgard4, but if all freezes...
<madmac2501> which logs should i see?
<penguin42> madmac2501: It freezes once already logged in or earlier?
<bullgard4> madmac2501: Not all freezes. dmesg and startup logs have certainly been written before any freeze.
<madmac2501> i log in, but then after starting almost any application all hangs
<bullgard4> madmac2501: /var/log/syslog
<madmac2501> i cannot even do ctr+alt+number to change to another session
<madmac2501> /var/log/syslogs is persistent? or it is erased on reboot?
<bullgard4> madmac2501: You made a mistake: You did not read the warning about Karmic. Now you are complaining.
<penguin42> madmac2501: Persistant
<madmac2501> bullgard4, i am not complaining, i want to help
<madmac2501> and i did read the warning
<penguin42> madmac2501: Gnome or KDE? Can you still ping the machine? What graphics chip?
<madmac2501> penguin42, i use gnome, i have only this machine so i cannot ping it, and the graphics chip is an intel, but dont know exactly which one
<penguin42> madmac2501: Do you have desktop effects enabled?
<madmac2501> penguin42, i think not, but let me check
<madmac2501> penguin42, no, desktop effects are disabled
<penguin42> hmm ok
<penguin42> madmac2501: when it stops is it completely dead - e.g. does the mouse pointer still move and/or capslock light?
<madmac2501> the mouse continues, but the desktop is dead, and the keyboard doesnt respond
<penguin42> I've seen that in the past - haven't seen it for a while
<madmac2501> the graphic card is a 82865G integrated graphics controller
<jtheuer> which networkmanager applet will be the default in karmic? networkmanagement or network-manager ?
<penguin42> madmac2501: The only thing I can suggest is to file a bug on it - giving all details of your hardware;
<madmac2501> penguin42, in which bugzilla?
<penguin42> madmac2501: launchpad.net/ubuntu
<madmac2501> penguin42, thanks, i will do
<penguin42> madmac2501: I'd put in the title the model/make of machine
<madmac2501> penguin42, ok, this is a generic one sold by dell
<robin0800> madmac2501: any idea what driver its using eax uax?
<penguin42> madmac2501: Good, put the dell model in the title
<madmac2501> robin0800, in the karmic update it says that it use uax, but dont know which one is using in the practice
<madmac2501> robin0800, if you tell me how to know it is using...
<madmac2501> well, i will try to crash this and report it, thanks to all
<robin0800> madmac2501: if it worked before perhaps change it back to eax  this info is in /var/log/Xorg.log
<albert23> madmac2501: the intel 865G freezing is a known problem. There is a kernel fix upstream (not in Kamic yet)
<robin0800> albert23: whats the bug number?
<madmac2501> albert23, ah, ok, do you know when it will be in karmic?
<albert23> bug 407793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407793 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i865g][Karmic Alpha 3] X corruption and freeze when clicking "Other" on GDM login screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407793
<albert23> madmac2501: I don't know if and when it will be in Karmic
<opica> Hello. I have a problem with the newest alpha. I can't get in gnome, just xterm.
<madmac2501> albert23, ok, thanks
<opica> And can't add gnome in synaptic also., because of unresolvable dependencies.
<BluesKaj> strange , the time won't set properly on our karmic laptop . We're using the calendar widget to set the time and locale
<ActionParsnip> opica: did you install the desktop ISO?
<opica> yes, karmic-desktop iso. I got it from distrowatch.
<ActionParsnip> opica: did you md5 test the iso?
<opica> no.
<ActionParsnip> opica: why not?
<opica> I almost never do that.
<dutchie> are there plans afoot to make the login screen fit better into the xsplash themes?
<opica> I guess I should.
<Laney> of course there are
<ActionParsnip> opica: dont you think you should, make sure the data is good. Yuo have no way of knowing if its downloaded successfully without testing
<simontol> Hi, anyone here who knows why I can't change the user image on kubuntu karmic?
<opica> But if I mark gnome in synaptic and get an error message about unresolvable dependencies. Gnome-desktop-environment it is not going to be installed. And - gnome-vfs-obexftp but it is not installable.?
<penguin42> There's a bug #432901 for those of you who have the /dev/pts missing at boot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432901 in linux "karmic /dev broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432901
<Traveler> dose fglrx work with 9.10?
<Guest21780> .....
<Lenin_Cat> anyone?...
<bjsnider> as long as it builds with the .31 kernel
<bjsnider> and it supports your hardware
<acicula> anyone know a workaround for this issue : https://bugs.launchpad.net/modemmanager/+bug/430576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430576 in network-manager "refuse to connect over Nokia N85, turns off the handset" [Undecided,New]
<Lenin_Cat> bjsnider, I dont build, I jsut use binarys
<mikedep333> hey, was tracker removed between jaunty and karmic?
<bjsnider> yes but the driver has to be compiled into the kernel, and last i heard fglrx didn't support the .31 kernel. or maybe there's been an update. whatever.
<acicula> endeavormac: mikedep333 seems so, maybe it got replaced with something else
<mikedep333> acicula, yeah
<mikedep333> since I switched over to google's web interfaces, it is less relevant for me though
<acicula> eh?
<mikedep333> I am now using http://www.gmail.com for IM and email. I no longer need tracker to look through pidgin and evolution conversations.
<Lenin_Cat> you cant use MSN on gmail
<Lenin_Cat> -_-
<mikedep333> is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<mikedep333> BING!!!
<acicula> eh?
<bjsnider> there's beagle and tracker for desktop search purposes. each has strengths and weaknesses
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 9.10 shows the GNOME panels with version 2.27.92. Is this version to be expected the final version for the official Ubuntu 9.10 release?
<bjsnider> it will be 2.28
<mikedep333> I'm just making fun of microsoft
<bjsnider> right now gnome 2.28 is at rc1
<mikedep333> I like some of the results here
<mikedep333> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=microsoft&FORM=BIFD
<mikedep333> the bug
<bullgard4> bjsnider: Ah, ok. Thank you for explaining.
<mikedep333> "titanic 98"
<BluesKaj> my time zone is fast by 4 hrs , thinks I'm in UK not EDT Canada, no matter what it won't change and the timeset no matter what
<BluesKaj> I do
<bjsnider> is there a bug about that issue?
<BluesKaj> the BIOS clock is correct , cuz windows is correct
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, you have tried to change the timezone right?
<BluesKaj> there was on jaunty but I don't see one now
<BluesKaj> yup, several times bjsnider
<bjsnider> ssytem>time & date
<wastrel> im upgrading my koala
<TLF> hello
<TLF> does pulseaudio depends on ubuntu?
<TLF> I mean, can we work without pulseaudio?
<acicula> Ubuntu uses pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> bjsnider: let me rephrase that, it changes for the session , reverts back to UK time when I reboot
<acicula> TLF: yes
<TLF> but at least the pulseaudio hangs my audio system
<TLF> and I need to manually kill it
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, check the bios clock
<acicula> TLF: you get no sound you mean?
<TLF> yep
<TLF> my sound system gets locked
<BluesKaj> BIOS clock is correct
<TLF> but manually killing it, It works
<acicula> TLF: if pulseaudio is using your system you cant access sound directly, have to go through pulseaudio in that case
<acicula> TLF: what program isnt working?
<TLF> when this hangs, all using audio
<TLF> audacious, pidgin...
<acicula> define hangs
<TLF> can't access audio
<TLF> it's random
<TLF> and the programs keep running, just no audio
<TLF> untill i kill pulseaudio prog
<acicula> you can check what is using your audio by typing lsof /dev/snd/*, maybe that can tell you what is blocking sound?
<TLF> going to check the next time this happens, thanks, acicula  :)
<TLF> well, it happened
<TLF> lol
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> in karmic, my graphics (intel) have suddenly got rather slow... is this a known issue?
<TLF> http://pastebin.com/f2bb911aa
<bjwebb> xorg is consuming up to 80% of my cpu
<TLF> interesting killing 5674 (pulseaudio) thing continue to work
<acicula> TLF: that looks normal tbh, guess it's pulseaudio acting up , or flash, that generally causes audio hickups with me
<zaccour> i'm about to install alpha 6. how is it?
<acicula> zaccour: alpha :)
<zaccour> i know its alpha, how is it?
<bjsnider> very alpha-6-ish
<acicula> awesome, and some things dont work very well, but that's just my experience which may be very different to everyon elses
<Rods_Tiger> I can't create a karmic kubuntu netbook usb stick that works. The usual instructions that work don't work this time.
<acicula> qed
<alankila> damn, another update to karmic & this time no other apps but pulseaudio apps make any sound... I used to have a way to make java apps still make sound a while ago. Another boring debugging session ahead.
<acicula> suspend/resume seems faster then on jaunty
<Rods_Tiger> It seems to create a usb stick with all the stuff on there but it can't boot, or can't find anything to boot into - not sure what's happening precisely
 * bjwebb wonders if there have been any big changes to xorg/intel stuff
<bjwebb> alankila: had similar problem with frozen-bubble
<acicula> bjwebb: there have been
<acicula> bjwebb: runs the latest intel driver
<bjwebb> acicula: recently? as in last two days?
<acicula> dont think so
<bjwebb> hmmm,  any ideas why i've just got ridiculously high cpu usage by xorg?
<zaccour> do the people using alpha not really know how it is? lol
<alankila> damnit, I wish there was a way to get pa support into sun java... or to have the alsa crap redirection work, or whatever
<bjwebb> zaccour: it was okay until my graphics turned into treacle
<zaccour> jaunty is the fastest so far. how is the speed for karmic?
<bjsnider> bjsnider, the intel driver is in the middle of a huge architectural change
<bjsnider> meant that for bjwebb
<DWonderly> Is there a separate channel for Plasma-netbook issues?
<Rods_Tiger> on ordinary karmic, has google-gadgets started working yet?
<bjsnider> so there are klots of bugs in it, ever since jaunty
<zaccour> whats plasma netbook?
<duffydack> just installed alpha6, upgraded it, and I just looked in the services application and there is hardly anything ticked.  I mean, usually there is anacron, atd, gdm, power management...
<bjwebb> bjsnider: so, my problem is most likely known about?...
<DWonderly> zaccour: Plasma is the KDE netbook
<bjsnider> bjwebb, i would say yup to that
<bjwebb> bjsnider: or should i report it (its only started this afternoon, i upgraded yesterday morning and it was fine)
<zaccour> DWonderly, i didn't have a good experience with kubuntu recently
<bjwebb> bjsnider: its just, i can accept this kind of breakage in an alpha, but i really want it to be fixed for release
<DWonderly> zaccour: Neither did I till 4.3
<bjsnider> bjwebb, did you upgrade from jaunty?
<bjwebb> how do i find out which driver i am using?
<bjwebb> bjsnider: yeah
<B_lix> why i cannot enable the desktop effect in karmic koala
<bjwebb> bjsnider: but, like i say, it worked fine for a day and a half
<DWonderly> Problem with it is I did a theme change and when I went back to the air for netbook theme I can't change the top toolbar to back to the smaller size
<zaccour> does gyachi work in alpha?
<bjsnider> bjwebb, jaunty should have been much worse in this regard
<zaccour> there isn't a karmic download on the gyachi site, so don't know
<geomi> Hey All. I was trying Karmic alpha6 in virtualbox to see if iSCSI installs now work, so i make my desktop systems diskless instead. However, the installer doesn't prompt me for any iSCSI server with no disks found, and can find no option to activate iSCSI for karmic. any ideas?
<bjwebb> bjsnider: well, this atm is a lot worse..
<B_lix> please guys i am trying to enable the desktop effect in karmic but i couldnt can someone help me
<bjwebb> bjsnider: i wanna check that it is actually using the intel one...
<alankila> *sigh* best try openjdk-6-jdk so see if that can replace sun-java6-jdk or if it's Full Of Fail like every other non-sun java so far.
<geomi> B_lix: activate video drivers (ati/nvidia)
<tormod> B_lix, what card? paste-bin Xorg.0.log
<B_lix> nvidia and i dont have xorg.conf file
<bjsnider> bjwebb, as long as you're not specifying something else in the xorg.conf file, which ideally doesn't even exist on your system, you are using it
<bjwebb> bjsnider: hmmmm
<bjsnider> B_lix, use restricted drivers manager to enable the nvidia driver
<B_lix> how ?
 * bjwebb wishes he could tell where this problem had come from
<zaccour> is karmic faster than jaunty?
<duffydack> why is pidgin in the taskbar of every desktop?  clicking it switches to the desktop its actually using (no there is nothing new for it to popup/notify me)
<bjsnider> B_lix, System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<alankila> hmm. Success with openjdk-6-jdk. Amazing. Last time I tried this, pretty much nothing worked with it. :)
<zaccour> is karmic faster than jaunty?
<B_lix> nothing over there
<B_lix> empty
<acicula> zaccour: phoronix
<zaccour> whats phoronix?
<acicula> has benches
<zaccour> what you mean by that?
<bjsnider> B_lix, what nvidia card is it?
<alankila> I doubt they have tested a non-released ubuntu yet... or what such test results would mean if it's still being tweaked
<geomi> zaccour: its a website, google it and read benches
<B_lix> i dont know , is there anyway to know
<zaccour> actually i was looking for a yes or no when i asked if its faster. most of yall are using it, right?
<alankila> zaccour: well, what can we say? It works & seems fast enough to me, but to have an objective answer would of course be nice.
<b_lix> back
<bjsnider> i don't know how much faster linux can get at this juncture
<b_lix> is there any way to know what is the type of the card
<b_lix> i have xps m1530
<bjsnider> openup a terminal and type lspci
<acicula> lspci, dmiinfo ?
<acicula> or was it dmidecode ?
<geomi> anyone can answer my iSCSI question? i can't seem to install to iSCSI on the karmic6 alpha's, while the release notes say i should "The iSCSI installation process has been improved, and no longer requires..."
<b_lix> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT]
<b_lix> now what should i do ?
<Rods_Tiger> it'd be nice if karmic were released with an up to date and working google-gadgets. It used to work in 9.04 but doesn't in 9.10
<bjsnider> well, it's a little strange that jockey doesn't show you the 185 driver as an option
<acicula> zaccour: some are, as to the question is it faster, it depends really, but yeah i'd say once it is finished it will give a better user experience then 9.04
<zaccour> acicula, thanks
<b_lix> guys now what should i do , please
<zaccour> is there any new artwork yet?
<geomi> b_lix: install drivers for your videocard, system -> administration -> hardware drivers and activate the nvidia drivers
<bjsnider> geomi, he says jockey is empty. i believe it not
<acicula> zaccour: since a few days i think
<b_lix> there is nothing over there i open up the hardware drivers and nothing over there its empty
<zaccour> acicula, thanks
<bjwebb> i want to report a bug about high Xorg cpu usage and general slowness... is there anything i can do to help diagnose the problem (compiz also does not work)
<geomi> well you can try downloading the nvidia binary installer and running that
<zaccour> what about the array kernel, is it necessary for netbooks?
<geomi> run it using "sudo sh nvidia-blabla.sh"
<b_lix> is there a way to do it from apt ?
<Cynthia> The resolution for Bug 431055 works for me, as seen in the git commit diff, but is it a regression if now I must right-click a CD and click Eject before I'm allowed to press the Eject button on the CD-ROM drive?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431055 in udev "gnome doesn't 'see' cdroms/dvds" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431055
<bjsnider> B_install nvidia-glx-185
<b_lix> ok i will do that
<b_lix> i am download it from apt , i will let you know guys about it
<duffydack> flash performance is terrible in karmic.  a ok in jaunty..  well flash in FF I mean.  Also which services need to be enabled by default?  as the usual stuff, isnt... stuff like gdm, power management I assume need to be...
<zaccour> i use gyachi instead of pidgin, but how is empathy as far as replacing pidgin?
<bjsnider> i don't know why pidgin needs to be replaced
<bjsnider> that's a case of fixing something that ain't broken
<geomi> pidgin crashes alot and has tons of security exploits, and is lagging on the protocol support alot
<bjsnider> ok, if you say so
<geomi> it amazes me an ancient crashing version was adopted for jaunty, i found it remarkable. its devs also dont accept any bug reports from ubuntu users; they first insist you install their latest stable version, which sounds reasonable
<bjsnider> the latest version was adopted for jaunty
<duffydack> empathy doesnt have the options or plugins pidgin has, and how come you cant block anyone.. only remove..
<geomi> the version in apt-get is extremely old, generally such software is only updated whenever there is a (serious) security concern, only then will such software update
<duffydack> I`ll stick to pidgin, until empathy does something better.
<geomi> as i recall, apt-get had 1.5 or so and the stable version was 2.1.1 i recall. could be wrong, but it doesn't really sound up to date to me
<b_lix> i did the download but still doesn't appear in hardware drivers
<bjsnider> that's wrong
<bjsnider> jaunty == pidgin 2.5.5
<acicula> they are up to 2.6.1 now
<geomi> hm im using the PPA now so im using 2.6.1 but im sure a bare install of 9.04 will not have 2.5.5 version of pidgin..
<bjsnider> major packages cannot be updated after a distro release
<acicula> geomi: that's how it supposed to work
<bjsnider> it would introduce instability
<b_lix> guys i did the download but still doesn't appear in hardware drivers
<acicula> and if pidign devs are making an issue out of not backporting older versions and empathy devs will do that i can see why ubuntu would choose another default client
<acicula> ^^ that was an assumption
<geomi> acicula: except that the version in jaunty crashed alot, when using msn at least, even with no activity from the user. just takes time. segfaults everytime. its a known problem and i used the PPA to fix it. so im not sure about the version i used when i had the segfaults. anyway i dont have them anymore.
<duffydack> adding a ppa isnt much, i`ll stick to pidgin.  2.6.1 works fine.
<acicula> geomi: yeah it didnt work to well for me either
<b_lix> :'(
 * BUGabundo is scared about https://launchpad.net/~flash-ubuntu-team
<acicula> duffydack: ppa is nice, particularly if you have skills, even more awesome if you have mad skills. However afaik ubuntu aims at the average user, for which mad skills mean turning on the pc
<b_lix> :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(
<bjsnider> geomi, it would. observe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/pidgin
<duffydack> lol
<geomi> right.. so my philosophy would be get a more simpler program for MSN/ICQ/whatever communications, one that has close to zero security exploits (its by design) and generally a lot less code.. but something that works. people who want alot of features (webcams, etc) can look for full-fledged IM-clients like Pidgin (although its lacking in MSN protocol support)
<b_lix> i downloaded the 185 nvidia glx still the same problem
<bjsnider> b_lix, now use hardware drivers to enable it
<b_lix> there is nothing , the same problem
<acicula> geomi: doesnt work that way, problems will be found
<duffydack> well the average user would need flash support in FF, and having to know what package to install, isnt a lot different than adding a ppa
<duffydack> the average user is used to goin to a site , having it pop up and have it install flash for them..
<geomi> acicula: yes but will people ever see them? not everyone is going to setup a PPA for an app if it doesn't work.
<BUGabundo> duffydack: look at the team. nothing to do with noobs
<bjsnider> b_lix, how did you install ubuntu?
<acicula> geomi: i'm one of those users
<acicula> (the not using ppa)
<b_lix> from the CD
<bjsnider> which cd?
<tj83_> ubuntu+2 lol  10.04 ----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv1XNZJQcJY
<geomi> i like the approach of "give users something that works, instantly" the segfaults should have discovered in beta's and decided to port a newer version of pidgin prior to release. in my view, that is
<acicula> geomi: yeh , here's to hoping empathy works better :)
<b_lix> ubuntu 9.10 alpha 5
<b_lix> then i upgrade it to the latest
<bjsnider> then i'm not sure why jcokey didn't immediately pop up and tell you to use the nvidia driver
<bjsnider> that's what it's supposed to do
<BUGabundo> b_lix: better update regularly
<geomi> ay i have GF8600T (he has the M -> mobile version) and i had no problems installing the drivers
<duffydack> So anyway..  about pidgin.  Its in my bottom tray, as normal, except its on every desktops tray/taskbar whatever you wanna call it.  Its told to "only this desktop" and it is, its just the panel/tray part thats stuck on every desktop and clicking it brings me to the desktop its running on...
<b_lix> i did the upgrade from the apt-get dist-upgrade
<bjsnider> sounds like he doesn't have the basic ubuntu-desktop packages
<b_lix> is there any other way ?
<bjsnider> it includes the modaliases stuff
<mrmcq2u> anyone having issues with dri2 on ati?
<acicula> duffydack: seems like normal behaviour if it was alread running?
<Ian_Corne> duffydack: that's normal
<b_lix> how to fix my problem ? please guys i need your help
<Ian_Corne> that's the notification system tray thing icon
<Ian_Corne> that SHOULD be on every desktop
<duffydack> erm, no..
<duffydack> not the icon, the panel at bottom for apps.
<duffydack> im on another desktop (using compiz btw) and its there, and clicking it takes me to the app on my other virtual desktop.
<duffydack> should only appear at all on another desktop if theres some notification of something new, which there isnt..
<duffydack> its not like that in my jaunty anyways.
<b_lix> help please :'( :'(
<duffydack> I hope flash performance improves also, its horrid when switching desktops.. I`ll keep this installed and keep it updated till D-Day and see how it goes.. I`m not gonna get into the sound thing yet...
<duffydack> lucid lynx.. hmmm
<BUGabundo> errrr
<roffe> after the latest upgrade I've got neither add/remove nor software store.. the same for you?
<BUGabundo> roffe: you seem to be right
<b_lix> guys its working finally :D
<b_lix> after i install the nvidia glx 185 and run nvidia-xconfig and then restart my machine , it works very fine
<duffydack> same here
<b_lix> thanks for the help guys
<duffydack> no ubuntu store etc
<bjsnider> i wouldn't use nvidia-xonfig
<b_lix> why ?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: why?
<bjsnider> unless it's been updated recently it creates a generic, old xorg.conf
<bjsnider> jockey is there to create a proper one
<bjsnider> it would pooch a fedora system
<bjwebb> well, that's bizarrre
<bjwebb> my graphics are working fine now!
<BUGabundo> never had any trouble with it
<BUGabundo> oh wait
<BUGabundo> I'm messing stuff
<bjwebb> i did dist-upgrade again and reboot...
<b_lix> it use to crash but after i change the driver from 173 to 185 it works fine
<BUGabundo> I use nvidia-*settings*
<BUGabundo> not xconfig
<bjwebb> compiz even works, and seems smoother than in jaunty
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, that's not what i was referring to. nvidia-settings is fine
<b_lix> yes it is smoother and nicer
<bjwebb> hmmm, are there any tray applet based docks?
<bjwebb> actually, what i want is rather complicated, nevermind
<bjwebb> wowww, round compiz cube
<Cynthia> <roffe> after the latest upgrade I've got neither add/remove nor software store.. the same for you? -- It's in System/Administration now, as Add/Remove Applications (same name as before)
<duffydack> ahh
<nado121> hi
<Wistful> The Software Store still missing.
<Cynthia> you are right, Wistful
<b_lix> whats the best IDE for programming on gnome ?
<Wistful> b_lix: Vim text editor
<nado121> i got bug 431812, after reboot i get a black screen. with i915.modeset=0 i'm able to login, but as soon as i start X the screen turns black again. any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431812 in sysvinit "fbcon loading a mystery (screen powers off)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431812
<Cynthia> b_lix: depends on the programming language
<b_lix> java or C or perl or anything the best IDE and language for gnome
<b_lix> its better if it have window creator
<ellar> hello, one note to the new / changed sound system in karmic: works great, quite easy to use and functional, did reconize my headset together with blueman and works like a charm, switching the output is just great!
<duffydack> just tried opera too,  scrolling a page for example with a flash vid playing is awful..
<Cynthia> ellar: good :)
<duffydack> could it be down to gfx driver?  compiz is smooth as is in jaunty.. using radeon driver
<Cynthia> duffydack: using what Flash? Adobe's, Gnash etc.
<ali1234> hi. the karmic alpha 6 desktop iso is not bootable from a usb hd. it just says stdin: error 0 then dumps me at a busybox prompt
<Cynthia> also, alpha amd64 Adobe or 32-bit?
<duffydack> Adobe... anytime Ive tried gnash it wasnt quite upto scatch.
<duffydack> scratch *
<duffydack> 32bit, sorry
<nado121> since i upgraded from 9.04 all i get after booting up is a black screen. what can i do?
<Cynthia> mm, I haven't experienced that slowdown in 32-bit
<duffydack> its not something that happens in jaunty anyway.
<Cynthia> gnash is still slow though, yes
<ellar> nado121, same for mee, then appears the X server with login screen
<nado121> ellar: X does not crash for you?
<ellar> no, as I'm logged in now ;-) but the boot screen before X - there's only a black screen
<nado121> ellar: must be a different issue. the bootup runs pretty smooth, i get all the usual notifications. the problem is i get no login screen. with i915.modeset=0 i get a shell, but that's it....
<ellar> nado121, oh yes, it's the other way round for me, sorry
<mrmcq2u> Anyone got any issues with ATI dri2 on karmic?
<nado121> can nobody here help me?
<acicula> !ask | nado121
<ubottu> nado121: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nado121> since i upgraded from 9.04 all i get after booting up is a black screen. what can i do?
<BUGabundo> pff acicula beat me to it :\\
<nado121> lol
<acicula> nado121: tried recovery mode?
<nado121> acicula: yup, same issue.
<Wistful> nado121: Why did you upgrade while Karmic is in development branch, and not capable of dealing with a broken system?
<BUGabundo> eeeheh
<nado121> like i said, setting i915.setmode=0 solves the black screen, but leaves me with shell only. as soon as i start X the black screen returns...
<BUGabundo> wisful why do you make questions and then run away :)
<nado121> BUGabundo: i don't think he got your message :D
<acicula> nado121: oh you get a shell, that's half the problem solved already
<BUGabundo> you think? eheh
<acicula> so it does boot, just X isnt working?
<nado121> acicula: exactly
<nado121> i got intel integrated graphics btw
<acicula> dunno, try the vesa driver
<BUGabundo> acicula: won't work
<nado121> hmm, should have thought of that
<nado121> BUGabundo: why not?
<BUGabundo> poor vesa support with new X
<nado121> crap
<acicula> poor vesa support? heu
<nado121> any other ideas?
<acicula> downgrade :P?
<mrmcq2u> I have one
<mrmcq2u> I have the same black screen issue with my ati card when I try to enable dri2
<nado121> acicula: hehe, yea... there's no way without having manually backupped the old system, is ther?
<nado121> mrmcq2u: i don't use dri2
<acicula> nado121: just backup your home, reinstalling ubuntu doesnt take that much time.
<acicula> or keep a seperate /hone
<acicula> *s/n/m
<mrmcq2u> nado121 -> sound sketchy I know but when you get that black screen wait a minute or so press enter and then your password and enter again, wait another minute and then restart the machine and see if the driver falls back to something else
<nado121> acicula: hmm... my home is seperate anyways, so i could consider that as a solution...
<mrmcq2u> worked for me when I had the issue
<mrmcq2u> sound - sounds
<nado121> mrmcq2u: lol..will try
<mrmcq2u> let me know if that solves it
<nado121> anyways. thanks for the ideas guys, i'll see what i can do. gotta go boot the other OS now...
<mrmcq2u> I demand some karma if that solution works :D
<mrmcq2u> though I reproduced the issue with the ati and that solution worked every time
<mrmcq2u> if I didnt log into gnome it would just remain black screen upon restart
<Cynthia> mrmcq2u: does that solution allow you to login to a KMS prompt when the cursor is not at top-left?
<Cynthia> (i.e., where it would be if it could print "ubuntu\n\nhostname login:" properly)
<mrmcq2u> nope
<mrmcq2u> could be a different issue alltogether
<Cynthia> I had the issue I described with Alpha5 updates
<roffe> ok, add/remove is there, but where's the software store?
<BUGabundo> roffe: where?
<roffe> yes
<BUGabundo> roffe: where?
<roffe> yes
<roffe> :)
<roffe> that's what I'm asking
<BUGabundo> (10:18:51 PM) roffe: ok, add/remove *is there*, but where's the software store?
<roffe> it was in administration
<robin0800> BUGabundo: its hidden use edit menu
 * BUGabundo checks
 * BUGabundo uses Gnome DO super powers
<BUGabundo> no looking :)
<BUGabundo> WIN
<BUGabundo> no stores in here
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ;
<robin0800> BUGabundo: its in administration in mine but when enabled it replaced add/remove
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> there is already a bug report about warnings just after grub, and usplash missing also ?
<Cynthia> usplash missing: yes
<penguin42> zniavre: the %k error is already a bug
<zniavre> so it's already reported nice to heart it
<zniavre> thank you
<lordgiotto> Hi :) I've a problem with Karmic Alpha 6: ubuntu cannot resolve ip from hostnames. If i try to "apt-get update" it look for a strange ip (1.0.0.0) or if i try to browse with firefox i cannot reach most sites. But, if i ping the hostname of the update server, apt-get update works.... Can someone help me? :)
<penguin42> weird!
<lordgiotto> penguin42: no differences :\
<penguin42> lordgiotto: so what happens if you ping www.google.com ?
<lordgiotto> penguin42: google works :P but only it and other few sites
<lordgiotto> penguin42: Is there a way to change the resolv order of IPs, right?
<penguin42> I think there is, I can't remember it though
<Bauldrick> I cant get system to boot in 2.6.31 kernels - It gets stuck with error about 50-udev-default.rules line 3&4 , doesn't understand SYMLINK{unique} I'm having to use 2.6.28. how can i fix this?
 * penguin42 hasn't seen it - I wonder what language that's written in - I guess probably a udev special
<carl0s-> Any ideas how I can get Karmic to use fglrx instead of radeon? Teewards has screen redraw problems on my FireGL v3200 laptop, the image gets painted over itself. I tried removing xorg-xserver-radeon/ati and installing fglrx, but the system doesn't use it. jockey doesn't offer it either. System only uses either radeon, which looks fine except for teewards, or vesa.
<carl0s-> oops, I meant teewars
<penguin42> Anyone seeing intermittent problems with Chromium after todays update?
<BUGabundo> ME
<Bauldrick> I move  50-udev-default.rules out of the way and install --reinstall udev and this SYMLINK{unique} comes back, and thus system wont boot 2.6.31 - anyone know what I can try
<penguin42> Bauldrick: I don't think the problem is that line - I get the feeling it's what ever should be parsing it that's broken
<Bauldrick> penguin42: how can I determine that
<penguin42> I'm not sure how udev goes together
<piquadrat> Hi! Since a couple of days, I can't get my laptop to associate with my home WLAN (dmesg says "wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)"). On another access point, it works without problems...
<piquadrat> the problem occured when I did an "apt-get upgrade" last wednesday (I think)
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-20
<melkor> I'm curious if this 64bit xploit works for any maverick users.  http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Hole-in-Linux-kernel-provides-root-rights-1081317.html
<melkor> I'm using the backports kernel and it still works for me.
<myk_robinson> I found a way to set critical battery action to "Do Nothing" in gconf-editor. But how do I get my battery level to read properly?
<BUGabundo> FYI I'm unsubing most of ubuntu related MLs
<BUGabundo> I didn't read most of it already
<BUGabundo> so if anyone here was expecting a reply, ping me off list
<RBecker> still not working, even after purging those packages kklimonda
<myk_robinson> My laptop in Windows 7 can broadcast its own wifi signal. Can Ubuntu do this as well?
<RBecker> ok, is there any way to like rollback changes back to a certain day? Like a Windows System Restore?
<duffydack> RBecker, synaptic, force package version
<RBecker> No GUI
<RBecker> duffydack: that's my problem. I updated to the beta and now I have no GUI
<RBecker> X/GDM isn't working
<duffydack> welcome to beta land
<RBecker> so what should I do?
<duffydack> did you backup anything?
<RBecker> my home folder
<duffydack> I am not an nvidia guy as I said, so I cant really give any advice.
<duffydack> when upgrading to a beta, just make sure you have a complete backup... beta = could kill your cat and eat your cake
<RBecker> complete backup - as in backup my whole system drive?
<duffydack> complete = something you can revert to if it doesnt work.
<RBecker> So basically everything
<duffydack> yup
<RBecker> My apps I can reinstall, but I knew the home folder was important, with all the configuration and such
<duffydack> if its on a seperate partition,  its safe
<RBecker> if what is?
<duffydack> your home
<RBecker> It's not, but I copied everything in it to my external drive
<duffydack> so you upgraded your working stable system to a beta with no backup?
<RBecker> duffydack: do you think it would work if I took everything in my sources.list and changed them from maverick to lucid, updated then did upgrades
<RBecker> duffydack: as I said, I knew the home dir was the most important
<duffydack> a backup to me is a complete and utter backup
<duffydack> the whole hd... when messing with beta
<duffydack> well anyway, you should always have a seperate home partition.
<duffydack> makes life easier for restoring/reinstalling
<RBecker> i gotta run, I'l bbl
<duffydack> You need help with nvidia.. maybe someone will be around for it later
<voidmage> i'm having an issue with libnotify popups - i run wine apps in a virtual desktop on another workspace, and set the wine desktop to always on top. the libnotify popups are showing up behind all the other windows when this happens. what can i do to set libnotify popups always on top?
<voidmage> oh it's not called libnotify anymore
<RBecker> back
<voidmage> going to try rephrasing this: when i have an always on top window on my second workspace, only critical notify-osd popups will appear, even on the first workspace. non-critical ones don't show up at all, even if I minimize all the windows on my first workspace.
<melkor> RBecker: have you looked at any of your logs yet?
<RBecker> Which one should I be looking at specifically
<melkor> RBecker: you have nvidia drivers?
<RBecker> yes.
<melkor> You could start with Xorg.log
<RBecker> where's that kept?
<melkor> /var/log
<melkor> Also dmesg
<RBecker> ok
<myk_robinson> any idea how to get sensors detected on my core i3 laptop?
<melkor> RBecker: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?  If you do you could save that somewhere else and see if that helps.
<myk_robinson> running sudo sensors-detect doesnt seem to find anything
<melkor> myk_robinson: what sensors?
<RBecker> melkor: I erased it, then ran nvidia-xconfig
<myk_robinson> melkor: any sensors. Trying to get temperature detection on all four cores, etc
<frugi> hi, im trying to install gnome-shell in my 10.10 install but i cant figure out the repo to add, ive already added ppa:ricotz/testing, but it dosent contain gnome-shell for some reason
<myk_robinson> i have lm-sensors installed but cant get it to "see" any data
<frugi> is it pulled back or something?
<melkor> RBecker: I would remove it again and see if you can get to GDM without an xorg file, possibly you'd be able to get to the desktop too.
<RBecker> melkor: ok
<melkor> did you find any errors in your xorg log?
<RBecker> didn'
<RBecker> didn't look
<RBecker> there were several
<melkor> The one without the .0 .1 ect is the most recent.
<RBecker> melkor: boot messages, no display
<RBecker> and there is no Xorg.log melkor, just .0,.1,.2,.3,.4,.5
<melkor> Well check the most recent.  Probably they'll all have the same error since you've tried a couple times.  Do you have internet with that computer, you might want to update/upgrade.
<RBecker> I do have internet
<RBecker> nothing to upgrade melkor
<archer> official support?
<archer> some official one here
<Mathuin> I downloaded 10.10 UNE and selected 'install'.  Up came a window with the name Install and the title Warning, telling me that the real thing will be out soon.  Unfortunately, my netbook's screen isn't tall enough to show the buttons at the bottom if there are any so there's no way for me to actually click on the window.  Any suggestions -- other than "buy a new computer", of course.
<Daekdroom> Mathuin, your best bet is filing a bug report on it
<melkor> archer you just ask a question and if somebody is supportin' then you'll get an answer, or a suggestion.
<TeslaTony> Mathuin: You could try hitting tab to get to the buttons
<Mathuin> TeslaTony: I can, but it's flying blind.  I am filing a bug because the white space there is really gratuitious, and there are *many* netbooks with this screen resolution so they should really think before making windows like this.
<Mathuin> OS installs are scary enough, I shouldn't have to use the Force. :-)
<Mathuin> And yeah, it's not just that window, it's like a bunch of other ones.  It's clear nobody tested on small screens.  Grr.  Sigh.
<xscroll> has anyone installed ubuntu 10.10 beta on a ~2-year-old macbook pro? does the 3D acceleration work?
<xscroll> well, I guess I'll find out the hard way then
<pecos> using the unr 10.10 how i get add a terminal icon to desktop apps?
<pecos> is the unr 10.10 unity interface stable and completed...?
<Spirits-Sight> what can I do to get a program to interact with its internet server like it use to do? I am using a win program under wine, any ideas?
<Spirits-Sight> is there something broke with the latest WINE and Ubuntu 10.10 as it does not work correct when using gnome shell and it does not seem to interact with internet program that need a socket to the internet
<frybye> Hi all - trying to update using    update-manager -d from lucid leaves me with a fault window saying that hundreds of packages cannot be verified for authenticity and to try later - what is that all about?
<frybye> are you folks up and about??? Here is my problem again, when doing a   update-manager -d  from lucid I end up with this a fault message listing hundreds of packages that cant be authenticated.. the thing then shuts down.. whats up?
<DanaG> argh, I'm trying to apt-pin stuff, and it seems to be ignoring it.  Either that, or I'm misunderstanding the way pinning works.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/ErTZZE7Y -- preferences file
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/aMdur22Q -- apt-cache policy
<DanaG> I'd expect to see 19000 only on Lucid.
<frybye> Hi all - tried using   update-manager -d  from lucid to go to maverick - but all I get is a window saying that hundreds of packages cannot be authenticated - try again later - what is this all about?
<SwedeMike> trying doing "apt-get update" first and see if it says the same.
<frybye> ok -but I used snaptic to update before the above..?
<frybye> will give your suggestion a try though... and report back within ubuntu.. see you...
<frybye> re: when trying to do   apt-get update  in a terminal I get the following fault report:
<frybye> E: Lockdatei /var/lib/apt/lists/lock konnte nicht geöffnet werden - open (13: Permission denied)
<frybye> E: Das Listenverzeichnis kann nicht gesperrt werden
<frybye> what can be done??
<frybye> hmmm.. again - what can I do about this? Lockdatei /var/lib/apt/lists/lock konnte nicht geöffnet werden - open (13: Permission denied)
<vish> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<DanaG> heh, I succeeded in hammering my 64-bit install into to a 32-bit install. =þ
<ctw> Hi ... in Kubuntu I am making frequent use of web shortcuts. E.g., I can press ALT+F2 to open a command window and just type "gg:web search" to do a google search on "web search" ... this functionality does not seem to be set-up by default in Maverik anymore. What is the best way to restore it? Do I have to make Konqueror my default browser for this to work?
<archer> ctw: it is worse to me that konqueror and reqonk will crash with ibus ime
<ctw> archer: almost tried to run "gg:ibus ime", but realised this handy short-cut is no longer there ... I use it all the time and miss it dearly!
<archer> i have a question here
<vish> !ask | archer
<ubottu> archer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<archer> why not maverick 64 turn off background LED light while in power saving
<archer> sure
<archer> and why  will not it respond to close lid action?
<archer> i am on a amd unit, ferrari one 200
<archer> before some upgrading, it responded to related actions
<archer> btw. i learned from some bbs that ubuntu maverick changed some 32 compatible commonds such as ... 1 min
<volodya> ctw: that's truly annoying, indeed. File a bug?
<archer> some changes in http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25485&page=2
<archer> could cause ATI driver to refuse to work
<archer> how could i?
<archer> i cannot find the reason and log. how could i raise a bug report??
<archer> ok. i found some update. wish it is fixed already
<volodya> ctw: in fact, this can be fixed in rekonq settings
<volodya> 'gg' is disabled by default -- which I'd say is crazy, but anyway, you can enable it back
<ctw> volodya: thanks!
<ctw> volodya: very strange ... when I enable it in rekonq, gg:test opens the google search in Firefox ...
<volodya> ctw: chromium for me.
<ctw> volodya: however certainly better than not having it at all
<volodya> ctw: use 'system-setting->file associations' to fix
<ctw> volodya: cool, thanks so much!
<volodya> text/html should have rekonq as first preference
<volodya> I am not *entirely* sure I want to have rekonq as my primary browser, but might as well give it a try
<archer> volodya:  why
<volodya> well, the fact that it gives error when adding a comment to a bug in launchpad pretty much summarizes it
<archer> heh, i think experts as you do not use launchpad
<volodya> I am not an expert, at least not in anything involving linux plumbing ;-)
<archer> dont know why. but firefox is the most stable and sticky choice for me
<archer> in both win32 and linux
<volodya> but if rekonq is not happy about friendly website, it's rather likely it will not be happy about my bank' and other similar beasts.
<volodya> I've mostly switched to chrome; except for ehm, my bank which wants firefox only.
<volodya> I'd be happy to switch back to a KDE browser, for the joys of kwallet and bookmarks.
<archer> chrome ? i have no experience with it
 * archer needs to reboot and  try his luck with ati drivers
<archer> brb
<aquarius> is it OK to upgrade right now?
<scizzo-> aquarius: you mean to beta version?
<aquarius> scizzo-, I'm already running maverick; I last upgraded last week sometime (I can't remember exactly when). Just checking if any major problems have been added since then and I should wait another day
<scizzo-> aquarius: the only thing I have noticed that is a problem for me is the QT libs
<scizzo-> aquarius: since there are errors in it causing spotify to crash
<aquarius> scizzo-, thanks!
<ChaosR> hello, for some reason maverick only feels like printing bold gray text now. I have a hp3650. anybody knows why and how to solve?
<archer> any suggestions for installing latest ATI driver?
<shadeslayer> archer: IIRC Ati broke compatibility with xorg 1.9
<shadeslayer> i might be wrong...
<shadeslayer> but thats what i saw in a blog post..
<archer> hum. you are right . but i hope it were not
<archer> i have some trouble here.login screen displays correctly, but when i enter the account info, a bash cli window pops out and it goes back to login interfaces#
<archer> only availabe message was invaild framebuffer size. and i have to startx from a complete cli console via ALT_N
<archer> free drivers already cause some problem here
<archer> is there anyone here with an ATI card?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> Not any more. :)
<archer> what is not any more willis?
<archer> support from ATI or something?
<Dr_Willis> I dumped all my ati systems finally
<Dr_Willis> Never buying ati again
<archer> hum..
<archer> it is NOT a solution anyhow
<archer> btw how to dump ati settings?
<archer> framebuffer size is not visible
<Dr_Willis> Console framebuffer?  or are they refering to some otehr framebuffer...
<archer> i think it was ATI frame buffer, hardware setting
<Dr_Willis> 'framebuffer' can mean so many things
<archer> well.
<archer> does it seem hopeless for me
<Dr_Willis> I know diddly-squat about the current state of ATI support.  - So i cant tell.
<archer>    46.287303] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<duffydack> i might try the driver from amd site, released 5 days ago
<archer> Dr_Willis ? any suggestions?
<cwillu_at_work> ooo, very nice
<cwillu_at_work> installer installs while you answer questions
<archer> ??
<cwillu_at_work> it's been "copying files" this whole time while I was doing other things, with the timezone question screen up at the same time
<cwillu_at_work> just finished typing in my user name
<cwillu_at_work> as soon as you answer the partitioning questions, looks like
 * cwillu_at_work likes
<archer> well. it is something like a bug
<archer> it should ask all questions at the beginning, and leave us
<bullgard4> My Maverick Betacomputer shows the main »Documentation« directory under /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/linux-source-2.6.35/ . Ist this the default hierarchy? Looks somewhat strange.
<Tweaky> hi. having problem with update manager. here is the error if anyone could help http://paste.ubuntu.com/497009/
<archer> personally recommand aptitude update and upgrade
<Tweaky> sudo apt-get install && upgrade?
<archer> Tweaky:  have you tride sudo aptitude update  & upgrade?
<archer> for me , aptitude helped to detect some dependency errors
<Tweaky> archer: trying
<archer> good luck
<archer> some day, apt-get dist-upgrade caused some unkown problem and my desktop will not return
<Pici> That package is coming from the xorg-edgers ppa, it may be a known issue there.
<archer> well,  aptitude commond detected some conflicts and suggest remove one package
<Tweaky> its sort of frozen and not doin much on this line
<Tweaky> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com maverick-backports/universe amd64 Packages
<Tweaky> Fetched 10.5kB in 2s (4,453B/s)
<archer> and stopped?
<Tweaky> yeah its just sitting there like that in terminal
<archer> no idea if "aptitude" itself in cli does not have any suggestions
<Tweaky> hm k maybe the error be fixed in future days thank you
<archer> i mean run aptitude without parametres
<soee> does the plymouth under 64bit ver is broken ?
<Tweaky> archer : thanks, attempting
<archer> i wish it prompts to exam packages. this usually help to solve problems
<veenenen> Anyone knows what's going on with suppot for the apple magic trackpad support? The config file included in xorg.conf.d doesn't match up with the entry in the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicTrackpad. The end result being, most of the functionality is being lost by default right now.
<archer> Dr_Willis:  any suggestion for [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<Tweaky> archer: no luck
<archer> sorry to hear that . it is about a ppa package?
<Tweaky> hm i have no idea :p
<Tweaky> tried in synaptic too it error there  as well
<archer> i think synaptic load apt-get in background
<Tetsuo55> is there some way to increase the update check?
<Tetsuo55> sorr
<Tetsuo55> y
<Tetsuo55> is there some way to increase the interval of checking for updates?
<Tetsuo55> as a beta-tester once per day is far too slow, many of my crash reports are getting closed for having outdated packadge
<Tetsuo55> s
<Pici> Tetsuo55: You know you can update manually, right?
<Tetsuo55> Pici:  i do, but its annoying to have to do that all day
<archer> Tetsuo55: but they don't release upgrade that frequently
<Tetsuo55> from my results of checking every hour it looks like every 3-6 hours updates become available
<Tetsuo55> but its slowing down since 2 days
<Tetsuo55> before it was every 2-3 hours
<Pici> Tetsuo55: I suppose you could mode /etc/cron.daily/apt into /etc/cron.hourly/
<Tetsuo55> Pici:  hey thats a good idea, thanks!
<archer> hum/?
<archer> move file ?
<archer> but will it automatically install /upgrade?
<Pici> archer: It'll do whatever he has it setup to do, /etc/cron.daily/apt just calls it daily.
<Tetsuo55> im failing at this, i have to do it from commandline or can i do it from th egui
<archer> it takes some time to Understand the config
<Tetsuo55> i dont seem to have rights to move it through the gui
<Pici> sudo mv /etc/cron.daily/apt /etc/cron.hourly/
<Tetsuo55> thank you
<Tetsuo55> it workd
<Tetsuo55> worked*, thanks!
<archer> so cron = scheduled task ?
<Tetsuo55> archer:  yes
<Pici> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Tetsuo55> but its better than windows's version
<archer> well
<archer> here is a wiki bot
<archer> Tetsuo55:  how is it better?
<Tetsuo55> archer: because the scripting behind it better/easier to use
<archer> hum. good point
 * duffydack wants fglrx to work in 10.10
<bdrung_> duffydack: the ati driver doesn't serve your needs?
<duffydack> not well enough..
<bjsnider> hoping that fglrx works for a change is not a good plan
<pp__> hello
<pp__> i'm trying to install a driver for my 5650 HD card on a 64bit 10.10 maverick system.. everything i'v tried so far has given nothing but errors - wat do?
<Ian_corne> nothing
<Ian_corne> there isn't a working driver yet
<Ian_corne> unless the one baked into the kernel
<pp__> fuck
<Pici> pp__: Thats uncalled for.
<pp__> dude i just uninstalled a whole life of windows yesterday, without making backup CD's. i thought ubuntu was gonna rule and now i get this! can't even game now :(
<archer> fglrx?
<archer> it doesn't work for me
<pp__> yes
<archer> you tried official package?
<pp__> yeah
<archer> after --buildpkg
<archer> you need to change some code
<pp__> i even tried some of the older ones
<archer> so no luck
<archer> same to me
<Ian_corne> pp__: why are you running the development release?
<archer> yeah
<pp__> because i couldn't make it work on lucid either
<bjsnider> lol
<pp__> so i just tried upgrading to see
<bjsnider> the unstable version would be better than the stable version?
<archer> and lucid support less hardware than marverick after new setup
<archer> sure. to some degree
<bjsnider> linux isn't a gaming platform
<archer> at least for hardware
<pp__> lol all you want but im at a total loss
<bjsnider> if you're a gamer you've got one choice
<pp__> i know it's not a gaming platform but all i want is to play HoN. and they release a linux version
<archer> bjsnider:  it is not the point
<archer> the point is we need linux
<archer> no matter what kind of hd platform
<bjsnider> well, if you want to game, you probably need a modern nvidia card
<IdleOne> The real question is why didn't you backup
<IdleOne> ??
<pp__> haha
<archer> backup what?
<archer> new laptop or new windows?
<pp__> i've been crapped on day in and day out by windows
<bjsnider> backup? what's that? never heard of it
<pp__> i decided enough was enough
<pp__> so does that mean there is no future for my 5x00 card on ubuntu ?
<archer> pp__:  no ati Hd till now
<pp__> till now or so far?
<bjsnider> ati has always had disastrous linux support
<pp__> what a bummer
<pp__> is there some sort of open source program that at least makes fullscreen video watchable?
<archer> what is difference between till now and sofar?
<archer> default one could, pp
<bjsnider> all you need is a working graphics driver for fullscreen video
<bjsnider> the pc desktop is pretty much comparable in features and so forth with windows if you're using intel/nvidia graphics
<pp__> well i'm guessing i have a the default driver installed right now
<pp__> but i can't view youtube videos in full screen
<archer> oh i think it is a bug
<pp__> and my own videos lag in full screen mode when running in vlc fx.
<archer> i tried youtube but i have to click the tab in taskbar orso to view full screen video
<pp__> the tab in taskbar?
<bjsnider> fullscreen flash doesn't work on linux
<archer> pp__:
<archer> yes
<bullgard4> My Maverick Betacomputer shows the main »Documentation« directory under /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/linux-source-2.6.35/ . Ist this the default hierarchy? Looks somewhat strange.
<archer> you click fullscreen in webpage and later
<archer> you need to click the taskbar on the brower's tab
<cromag> i'm trying to install 10.10 in dualboot with windows 7, but when booting the CD i get "no init found try passing....." i've seen some solutions when ubuntu IS installed, but not WHEN installing. - Ideas are welcome :) - Both HD and CDROM is sata
<pp__> archer if you mean fullscreen the browser, then that hides the taskbar and i don't understand. if you mean fullscreen the youtube vid and click the taskar, it still doesn't work. the video just goes grey (and stays un-maximized)
<archer> yes.pp
<archer> i mean full screen video
<klaxian> fglrx will not build a DKMS module on kernel 2.6.35-22.  Where can I find the 2.6.35-21 packages to revert back?
<archer> not full screen webbrowser
<pp__> yes but that's exactly where my problem lies, i can't view youtube vids in fullscreen mode for some reason
<archer> but it seems i have to click the browsers' tab when the embedded flash turn grey
<archer> afte click full screen
<archer> and then full screen flash video is there
<pp__> doesn't do the trick for me :(
<archer> or maybe firefox?
<archer> i did it yesterday
<pp__> im using firefox
<pp__> btw i got some error regard nphviewer, is it related?
<pp__> regarding
<archer> hum ???? have i made myself expressed well?
<pp__> i don't know
<archer> i got it too. but it seemed no harm
<archer> let me try
<klaxian> please, where can i get older kernel packages like 2.6.35-21?  -22 does not work with fglrx and now i can't boot
<archer> 1. click full screen logo in the webpage and the embedded-in flash will be grey
<archer> klaxian:  try to rename 'etc/x11/xorg.conf
<archer> 2. at that time, click firefox tab in taskmgr and you will get full screen video
<klaxian> archer: yes, i know.  but i need fglrx for my setup.  please, i just need to get back to 2.6.35-21.  i do not want to troubleshoot fglrx not working
<klaxian> i already know why
<Pici> klaxian: Choose that kernel when you boot
<archer> klaxian:  i have
<archer> yes it is built with specific kernal when you install
<klaxian> Pici: like an idiot, i already removed it to save space because i thought 2.6.35-22 was working, but it's not
<pp__> in task manager? where do i find task manager in linux
<klaxian> so i just need to download 2.6.35-21 again, but of course it's no longer in the repositories.  is there a location that i can download it manually?
<archer> the running jobs container
<Pici> klaxian: From launchpad.
<klaxian> Pici: any specific url?
<pp__> i'm sorry, archer, i don't follow
<Pici> klaxian: one moment.
<klaxian> thanks
<dajhorn> klaxian: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.35-21-generic_2.6.35-21.31_i386.deb
<archer> so it is just grey and that trick doesnt work for you, pp_
<Pici> klaxian: what arch?
<klaxian> Pici: x64
<dajhorn> klaxian:  That mirror still has the -21 kernels posted.
<klaxian> awesome
<klaxian> i think i can get it from there
<klaxian> thanks guys!
<Pici> klaxian: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.35-21.31/+build/1958402
<dajhorn> klaxian: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.35-21-generic_2.6.35-21.31_amd64.deb
<klaxian> perfect, thanks dajhorn
<dajhorn> klaxian: Welcome, but Pici gave you a better answer.
<cromag> repost: i'm trying to install 10.10 in dualboot with windows 7, but when booting the CD i get "no init found try passing....." i've seen some solutions when ubuntu IS installed, but not WHEN installing. - Ideas are welcome :) - Both HD and CDROM is sata
<archer> does virtualbox work as a background service as xen do in ubuntu?
<He4dShOt> hi
<dajhorn> cromag: Are you getting the 'no init found' error from the Live CD?  -- If so, then you have a bad burn.
<dajhorn> cromag: (Or you are passing a bad init= line at the boot prompt.)
<He4dShOt> i'm trying to install maverick but the live freeze on boot
<archer> dajhorn: where is the live cd?
<cromag> dajhorn: hmm ok, is it possible to check for bad burn, like the earlier versions ?
<archer> cromag:  check media in cdrom startup menu
<cromag> i dont see a startup menu
<cromag> it goes to the ubuntu with dots logo
<archer> so there is not menu/ IT must be bad
<cromag> now, in 10.04 i get anther
<cromag> bah
<archer> sorry cromag. are you with a desktop verson?
<archer> or alternative version?
<cromag> archer: yes.
<cromag> desktop
<archer> i remember need to press some key in desktop version. but i am using alter version
<archer> what software you used for burning ?
<cromag> imgburn for windows
<archer> win7 ... not working
<He4dShOt> press esc for startup menu
<archer> so does imgburn in win7
<cromag> erhm ? not sure what you are telling me now
<archer> i tried several times , win7 build-in and imgburn does not work
<cromag> i just some weeks ago burned 10.04 with no problems
<archer> He4dShOt said, while booting with desktop cdrom, you need press esc to load startup menu
<cromag> with imgburn
<archer> cromag:  yes 10;04 it is ok
<cromag> ye, i'll try that
<cromag> wt... that's weird stuff..
<archer> but 10.10 not for me
<cromag> heh
<cromag> esc gives me the menu
<cromag> but does it matter at all then ? :D
<cromag> i should try some other burning app then
<cromag> erhm, i must have another issue now..
<cromag> i'm thrown to the busybox shell with a mounting issue now
<cromag> i'll find another app and get back to you.
<archer> cromag: yes it caused some issue for me,with imgburn and win7 build in
<cromag> i just tried with 10.04
<cromag> i get thrown to busybox to
<cromag> with an i/o error that it cant mount
<archer> it promoted @invaild file ,, put orginal cd-rom blablah@
<cromag> need to get that checked..
<cromag> i need to get some shopping done though
<archer> cromag: i tried ultraiso with its burn functions since it is small
<cromag>  could make some USB thingie of the other ubuntu i have maybe ?
<archer> why not try yourself
<cromag> with cd ?
<Tetsuo55> is it possible to configure the multi display settings to be more like windows?
<Tetsuo55> i want to have the laptop monitor when no screen is attached, and if the screen is attached the laptop should be disabled
<Tetsuo55> automatically, like windows
<volodya> Tetsuo55: what video card?
<Tetsuo55> intel intergrated thing
<Tetsuo55> centrino2 generation
<Tetsuo55> it has dxvaq
<Tetsuo55> dont know the exact name
<volodya> oh, then it should support xrandr 1.2, and you can write a script that call 'xrandr -q' from time to time, and switches to external display when it becomes available.
<volodya> I don't think there's fully official solution
<Tetsuo55> wierd
<Tetsuo55> the windows intel driver has all this stuff built in
<Tetsuo55> and my laptop (dell e6400) has hardware buttons to control it
<volodya> well, that's linux, what do you want.
<volodya> fwiw, on e6410, all Fn-* combinations not only don't have the desired effect, but even produce wrong characters.
<manlymatt83> Howdy all.  Anyone here running 10.10 in favor of 10.04?
<ChogyDan> i am
<Dulak> got it running on one machine, my others are still running 10.04
<Ian_corne> mostly everyone is
<IdleOne> mostly everyone in this channel
<manlymatt83> From what I understand from the documentation, if I install 10.10 beta, I can easily upgrade to 10.10 release in October, right?
<hackeron> hey, every time I run easy_install, I see this: http://pastebin.com/wzEUsxgR - any ideas how to resolve?
<IdleOne> manlymatt83: if you keep up to date, yes you will have the final release
<manlymatt83> Also, right now I'm running 9.04 on my Thinkpad T42 with 2 GB RAM.  It runs fine, but I want newer software so I want to upgrade to 10.04... but that isn't working (the splash screen hangs, it's related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/572279).  But some have mentioned that 10.10 fixes that issue.  Are there any huge differences between 9.04 and 10.10 that would affect my general use of the machine, or perhaps cause T4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 572279 in linux (Ubuntu) "getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0) (dup-of: 532984)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532984 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 3 won't boot on HP Compaq Pentium 4; displays an irrelevant Glib warning on the console" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Daekdroom> It annoys me how they keep removing the scroll bar from gnome terminal..
<IdleOne> manlymatt83: if 9.04 is working fine for you. I would stick with it until 10.10 is released then do a clean install
<IdleOne> 20 more days or so
<Dulak> manlymatt83: nobody can definitively say one way or the other, the only way to know for sure is to try it.  Boot the livecd, if everything looks ok try the install out.
<IdleOne> manlymatt83: you have a separate /home?
<manlymatt83> IdleOne: Yes, I do.
<Dulak> manlymatt83: if you put /home onto it's own partition you can go back and forth pretty easily if there is an issue
<IdleOne> ok. well then try the live cd and test, if that works try installing
<manlymatt83> IdleOne: Are there any negative reasons for not waiting the 20 days other than that things might be unstable for 20 days?  When I upgrade, I'll have exactly what everyone else has on release day right?
<IdleOne> manlymatt83: in the next month 10.10 is liable to break 100 times and not boot at all
<IdleOne> or
<IdleOne> it could work perfectly
<manlymatt83> understood
<manlymatt83> okay, thanks!
<hackeron> I tried to file a bug for maverick, but couldn't see anyway to do it, so filed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-setuptools/+bug/643721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 643721 in python-setuptools (Ubuntu) "pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: distribute==0.6.10" [Undecided,New]
<Dulak> about the only thing that would be negative is the update downloads, they get kinda crazy in the last 2 weeks running up to a release, then the servers crawl to a halt for a few days as the 'stable only' guys upgrade or reinstall
<Dulak> well besides the breakage thing anyways
<IdleOne> Dulak: that is why it so important that we all !torrent at release time :)
<Dulak> IdleOne: yup, I keep it running for at least the first week after a release.
<IdleOne> same here
<Dulak> I think i got to like a 50 ratio on 10.04 in that week
<IdleOne> I do it because I figure it is the least i can do help out Ubuntu
<IdleOne> /Canonical for helping provide such an awesome distro
<topyli> a-ha! you can "clear application data" and restore sanity, it's just not very discoverable
 * IdleOne clears topyli data and restore sanity
<topyli> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> I feel a little better now but a sense of loss is present :(
 * IdleOne imports topyli data 
<IdleOne> much better
<topyli> also, why am i telling all this in this channel? my windows are as confused as i am
<IdleOne> sanity is over rated anyway
<topyli> it is
<IdleOne> I don't know why you told it all in here but could of been worse
<topyli> oh absolutely
<manlymatt83> so I burned the 10.10 iso to a jump drive, and then restarted, and I got an error: "invalid keyword in configuration file", and then it just hangs :)
<manlymatt83> lovely
<sidnei_> apw, any news on #524281? im still seeying the dreaded load balancing ticks on a fully up-to-date maverick
<duffydack> so Rubbish Bin is back to Wastebacket.. hmmm
<nlawson> hello i was directed here by Ubuntu-us-oh
<Pici> oh?
<nlawson> i am trying to download ubuntu 10.10 beta
<nlawson> and the only link to it that i can find is broken
<Pici> nlawson: On which page?
<nlawson> PICI ... yes ... im working on an open source project
<nlawson> http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/maverick/beta/
<nlawson> ubuntu-10.10-beta-dvd-amd64.iso
<nlawson> that link is brooooken
<nlawson> and i cant find anything else that would make sense to download at this point
<Pici> nlawson: Its working here.
<nlawson> grrr
<nlawson> it didnt work in Internet Explorer
<nlawson> i just tried it in firefox and its downloading now
<nlawson> is that strange?
<Pici> Nothing in IE strikes me as strange anymore.
<nlawson> lol
<nlawson> it might interest you to know that i am newly hired at a public media company
<nlawson> to transition their entire operation over to open source solutions
<nlawson> it could be a really interesting situation
<nlawson> im actively looking for information and relationships that could prove mutually beneficial
<ochosi> anyone on xubuntu maverick in here?
<ChogyDan> anyone use multiple workspaces?  does the switcher show the proper number of columns?
<ochosi> i assume you mean in ubuntu (i'm on xubuntu)
<ChogyDan> ochosi: aye, gnome
<Pici> ChogyDan: I didn't have an issue last time I looked.
<ochosi> ChogyDan: k, sry then. but may i ask you something? could you check one of the gnome-games, e.g. mahjongg, if there's a pause and a highscore icon present?
<ochosi> this bug prevails in xubuntu and i want to know whether ubuntu has the same issue
<ChogyDan> ochosi: there is a pause button, though the graphic looks broken.  I can see the scores under the Game menu, but there doesn't seem to be a main button
<ochosi> ChogyDan: okeydokey, thx for the heads-up. in this case i'll fix the bug in the xubuntu-icon theme
<ChogyDan> fwiw, my workspace switcher only uses a single row, thus squeezing in lot's of columns
<bullgard4> My Maverick Betacomputer shows the main »Documentation« directory under /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/linux-source-2.6.35/ . Ist this the default hierarchy? Looks somewhat strange.
<xzenome> hi, I have a really odd issue with ubuntu
<xzenome> maverick that is
<xzenome> the display does not update and the sound gets stuck in a loop if I do not constantly either move the mouse or tap/hold a key
<xzenome> can anyone help me at least work out enough of what's going on so that I can report a bug
<xzenome> this is a critical bug for me, makes the system barely usable.
<xzenome> oh, and it's obviously a regression on lucid, no problems there.
<ChogyDan> xzenome: have you tried a different kernel?
<xzenome> yes and no. Yes, in that since upgrading to Maverick I have received a kernel update or two through the repos. That said, this seems to have got worse over the past week to 2 weeks (problem existed in the boot up process from the start, but only now have I noticed it on the desktop).
<xzenome> Do you recommend that I try a different kernel, if so, how?
<ChogyDan> xzenome: hold shift at startup to get the grub menu
<xzenome> ok. I'll try that now.
<xzenome> @ChogyDan, that has solved the problems both in desktop mode and during boot up, where do I go from here?
<xzenome> now at 2.6.32-24-generic
<ChogyDan> xzenome: what was the broken kernel?
<xzenome> It seems like it was the was 2.6.35-x
<xzenome> I only have 2.6.32-x and 2.6.35-x installed
<ChogyDan> xzenome: you can file a bug against linux with: `ubuntu-bug -p linux`             I think that is correct
<xzenome> thanks
<xzenome> @ChogyDan: I got most of the way through the process with ubuntu-bug and then it said this is not a valid ubuntu package
<ChogyDan> really?
<xzenome> yeah, haven't seen that one before...
<xzenome> Is it possible to report manually without ubuntu-bug? or have they disabled that in lp
<ChogyDan> xzenome: so you answered a couple of multiple choice questions first?
<xzenome> yes
<ChogyDan> xzenome: try again with just: `ubuntu-bug linux`
<ChogyDan> xzenome: and you may want to do this while running the kernel, I'm not sure
<xzenome> same issue
<xzenome> I reckon it's because I'm not running the actual kernel...
<xzenome> time for another reboot I suppose!
<ChogyDan> xzenome: can you post your question in ubuntu-bugs?  I don't really know
<xzenome> thanks for your help
<Pici> What does apt-cache policy linux say? Is this package actually coming from Ubuntu or are you using the mainline ppa
<Pici> oh well.
<volodya> qq
<volodya> +
<MarkusT> Does the Ubuntu One music store work for you? I'm trying to access it with maverick, but I can't get past the "connecting" screen. Since I can't find a bug report, I guess it's only a problem for me? How do I debug the music store integration?
<ovy>  will ubuntu 10.10 32bit dvd support GeForce FX5500 right from the box?
<Some_Person> I get this when I try to install something with apt-get: N: Option 'APT::Acquire::Translation' is deprecated. Please use 'Acquire::Languages' instead, see 'man 5 apt.conf' for details.
<pietro10> What's the best way to get packages like the older Visual C++ runtimes on the wine that comes from Synaptic? winetricks? Some third party repo?
<thechitow> (nautilus:27670): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: No such interface `org.gtk.UniqueApp' on object at path /Factory
<thechitow> Can anyone help me get my nautilus fixed?
<thechitow> I get a DBus-Warning
<Dink> Did you just run an update ?
<Dink> thechitow, If so reboot and try again
<thechitow> Dink, thanks ill get back to you in a second
<Dink> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dink> !bug 637704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637704 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus not starting" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637704
<corey> can anyone help me with meerkat 10.10?
<corey> can anyone see me? im new to irc
<Ian_corne> We can see you
<corey> oh ok thanks
<Dink> No I can't see you but I can read what you typed.
<Ian_corne> Please state your specific question
<corey> can't contact kded then kwin crashes
<Ian_corne> Dink: don't have the video plugin of irssi yet? :p
<corey> actually kwin crashes at start up and a few times during working on the system
<corey> but cant contact kded at all
<Dink> Ian_corne, lol knew I forgot something. ;)
<corey> anyone have any idea what i can do
<Dink> corey, sorry can't help. Don't use kde. Might want to poke around in launchpad for bugs regarding kded/kwin.
<Dink> bugs.launchpad.net
<corey> yeah i tried that and i tried the forums i cant get help anywhere
<pietro10> What's the best way to get packages like the older Visual C++ runtimes on the wine that comes from Synaptic? winetricks? Some third party repo?
<philsf> did the nautilus default view change recently to display files sorted by last change, instead of alphabetically?
<duffydack> pietro10, winetricks is cool.
<duffydack> pietro10,  with that I can install ms fonts without installing them system side which makes chrome look ugly (it only honours font settings when those ms fonts arent installed)
<pietro10> ok then
<pietro10> winetricks it is
<duffydack> also great for installing steam.
<pb_fanboy> is anyone here is able to run maverick in full screen mode inside virtual box?
<pietro10> fixme:ole:DllRegisterServer stub wine: Unhandled page fault on write access to 0xc4e3f086 at address 0x7bc4716a (thread 0009), starting debugger...
<pietro10> oh well
<pietro10> :(
 * iConfused is trying to get the compiz headtracking plugin working
<duffydack> I once fought with that.. I gave in.
<xcyclist> Anybody know of a known problem on 10.10 with FF where some socket oriented things perhaps stop working after the first time?
<pietro10> duffydack: I was primarily interested in seeing if a particular piece of software in wine would not bypass my screen magnifier like it did on windows
<pietro10> I've noticed that compiz forces opengl apps to behave nicely with its screen magnifier, but ZoomText doesn't :(
<pietro10> (I write portable software so running win, mac, linux is essential to me =P )
<corey> can anyone help me with mounting a partition inside kubuntu
<pietro10> explain
<iConfused> I want this plugin to work >.<
<iConfused> And is it true that I can make a deb if I use checkinstall?
<duffydack> yup
<iConfused> Alright. Let's see what I can do. (I've gotta compile OpenCV, too. Might as well make debs if I can. Plus, it fits in better with the package manager that way)
<Andre_Gondim> my gwibber don't delivery the post to identi.ca..
 * pb_fanboy is trying this http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1157-install-guest-addition-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-fix
<duffydack> will that work with non-ose, or will that work by default when the time comes...
<pecos> how can i add a terminal icon on unr 10.10 using unity ? please give short path
<duffydack> run it and right click it, keep i launcher
<duffydack> keep in*
<pecos> thank duffydack i will try in a while
<pecos> duffydack i can't find the way to run terminal no icon no alt+f2 how can i find it
<duffydack> applications in panel
<duffydack> one of the monochrome icons in the panel, like files and folders
<pecos> and is this my issue i dont have it... now i will try to install some meta package to install it this unr 10.10 coming from very early alpha release updated every day to send bug issue
<ovy> will ubuntu 10.10 32bit dvd support GeForce FX5500 right from the box?
<pecos> on top bar i have only the Ubuntu logo and notify on right
<duffydack> pecos, its in there.. I used it today
<duffydack> pecos, does ctrl alt T work?
<pecos> ok
<pecos> it works
<duffydack> either way, its accessible from the panel on the left, with the applications icon..
<pecos> ok i found right click on icon and i can keep to launchers
<duffydack> same with removing any
<duffydack> right click
<pecos> duffy i suppose i have something to install like in ubuntu what is the meta package to installl --reinstall in ubuntu is ubuntu-desktop here what is the name?
<pecos> dpkg -l | grep -i unity geve me simple unity is enougth to achieve/reload  the standard interface ?
<duffydack> unity, afaik
<duffydack> its a metapackage
<pecos> i'm trying sudo apt-get --reinstall install unity, there is some place to view a standard unity screenshot or i must run a virtual pc to see it...?
<duffydack> install before --reinstall.
<duffydack> why do you need to see a standard unity install?
<iConfused> Hehehe, I'm close to getting this working, methinks
<duffydack> Im actually installing it in a vm, as we speak.
<pecos> because my unr 10.10 is upgraded starting a month after the 10.04 and in ubuntu i discover sometimes running the meta package it install some additional/added packages thet don't come with standard updates/upgrades
<duffydack> any upgrade should include the metapackage, which should upgrade
<duffydack> install and remove apps.
<duffydack> my maverick 'real' install does..
<pecos> for example i add terminal just like you tell me but i have not in any app group and i cannot find any custom applications icon
<duffydack> the bottom of the panel?
<duffydack> there should be mono icons
<duffydack> files and folders, application, trash
<pecos> on the right i have not the term icon on the grouped icon i have: web, music, photos.. , games, email, office, files& .. and get new app so where my term icon claim to be ?
<pecos> i have only a top panel...
<RBecker> Hey guys, I updated from 10.04 to 10.10 beta, and GDM/X won't work.  When it boots it  gets stuck on Ubuntu 10.10 with the 4 dots, and I can drop to a terminal but I have no GUI.  I have NVIDIA graphics
<duffydack> pecos, only top panel?  no left hand side dock?
<pecos> yes i have top and left hands panel but not with added terminal icon
<pecos> duffy ok my bad a was not click on keep on launchers
<pecos> now i have the terminal icon
<pecos> duffy last question what is the ourpouse of search on top toolbar ?
<duffydack> to search for files/folders/apps
<duffydack> this daily live netbook iso installed but isnt logging in.... meh
<RBecker> hey there duffydack
<RBecker> I'm still stuck at the same point I was at yesterday
<duffydack> which is
<RBecker> no GDM/X, only a tty
<pecos> duffy so if i type gnome-terminal i can get result? what are the names i can search can you give me a name search sample to test if it works
<RBecker> and a stuck boot  screen
<duffydack> pecos, search is on top panel ?
<pecos> yes
<bjsnider> RBecker, get to a console
<duffydack> pecos, its not for me.. its when I run one of the mono icons.. get to search for apps etc..
<pecos> i click on mono and i have desktop with gruoped apps and what i can search in the search field need a sample to understand
<pecos> new unity interface made me like a newbye
<pecos> there are some online good demo or video about unity?
<Wubbbi> Guys I have a problem. My internet connection is extrem slow, when I am on powersave. I found an issue in pm-powersave.log "cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/enable: No such file or directory" ... but I dont have a wlan0 interface. But I am connected wih Wlan atm. how to solve?
<duffydack> pecos,  I have it on a usb stick, i`ll reboot to live..
<pecos> Wubbbi please check network-manager top right icon there is any wlan defined ?
<Wubbbi> pecos: yes and I'm connected atm. I'm not on Powersave, so I can use it with normal speed. But when I'm in PS, I only have like 3.2kb/s xD
<RBecker> Hey guys, I updated from 10.04 to 10.10 beta, and GDM/X won't work.  When it boots it  gets stuck on Ubuntu 10.10 with the 4 dots, and I can drop to a terminal but I have no GUI.  I have NVIDIA graphics
<ovy> RBecker, same with me
<bp0> pastbin your xorg.0.log somewhere
<RBecker> bp0: ok
<aBaldrich> Sorry to interrupt, I have a quick question: My HD has 1 large ext4 partition. If I run the 10.10 liveCD, will it let me re-partition my disk and set an independent /home partition?
<RBecker> give me a couple of mins
<RBecker> aBaldrich: it should
<aBaldrich> thanks :)
<RBecker> yup
<Dulak> aBaldrich: yes when you install it should give you a partition list that'll let you rework your partitions however you like
<pecos> RBecker https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+question/125820
<RBecker> pecos: that's not my problem
<pecos> RBecker: sorry
<RBecker> it's k
<RBecker> bp0: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pPTyJtGj
<RBecker> gdm is running, and I confirmed it because there's two gdm-binary's in htop, but no X anything
<pecos> bp0: try https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+question/125820
<duffydack> pecos, heres is a default unity from a daily live yesterday
<duffydack> http://imgur.com/MpD26
<tormod> RBecker, do you have the proprietary Nvidia driver installed?
<RBecker> I believe so, how would i check?
<pecos> Thanks duffy is pretty like like mine...
<tormod> the old one got broken with xserver 1.9, I don't know if a new one is out
<RBecker> I have version 256 installed
<RBecker> the latest nvidia one
<pecos> still not understand well how to use the "search" field... in unity
<Milos_SD> Hi
<duffydack> pecos, there is no search in mine
<Milos_SD> is there a documentation of Ubuntu's Sound Indicator API? We gonna try to make a support for MPD.
<duffydack> pecos, only when I select the mono launchers, files/folders, applications
<Milos_SD> if it is even possible to  do that without changing mpd code ...
<duffydack> pecos, then its just matter of typing anything,  'ter' shows gnome terminal.
<pecos> please click on top left icon... you will get the search top panel search field
<pecos> ubuntu icon
<duffydack> I get the fancy menu
<duffydack> web, graphics etc
<RBecker> bp0: did you see my pastebin?
<bp0> yes
<bp0> do you have more than one gfx card?
<pecos> same like me bur i have a top panel search field...?
<bp0> like an onboard one and a card
<RBecker> bp0, no, just onboard
<duffydack> pecos, screenshot?
<bp0> did you install the nvidia drivers from nvidia or through ubuntu's hardware drivers thing
<pecos> i will try
<RBecker> bp0: When Ubuntu was working, I used restricted drivers, but now I used drivers from nVIDIA's website
<pecos> print screen don't grab any screenshot
<RBecker> I removed nvidia-96 and nvidia-173 or whatever it was
<duffydack> pecos, plain desktop will do
<duffydack> or just run gnome-screenshot --interactive
<pecos> ok plain do but i want try to send the "other" screenshoot  i will try
<bp0> RBecker, using 32-bit ubuntu?
<RBecker> bp0: yes
<bjsnider> RBecker, how are we supposed to troubleshoot when you used a completely unsupported method of installing the nvidia driver?
<RBecker> well what should I be doing?
<Wubbbi> So guys what to do now? I'm connected via wifi atm but I dont have a wlan0 interface. How to get one?
<pecos> ok duffy i will try to post on a website
<bp0> RBecker, you have to use the unsupported method in the beta anyway because of a bug in the nvidia drivers that ubuntu passes out
<bp0> so you might as well reinstall the 260 drivers anyway
<RBecker> so how do I fix this?
<bp0> well try this...
<bjsnider> bp0, what bug is that?
<bp0> RBecker, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JP5WsGP4
<bp0> the text rendering using the 256 drivers that ubuntu gives out is very slow
<bp0> so scrolling windows is about 1fps
<RBecker> I'll try that right now bp0
<bp0> in xchat for example
<bjsnider> oh, right. that is ubuntu's fault i guess
<RBecker> and I didn't install the 256 through restricted drivers, I did that yesterday through NVIDIA's website
<bjsnider> ubuntu builds all of the shared libs and hte kernel module now i suppose
<bp0> nobody was passing blame, just saying that ubuntu's packages nvidia drivers have the bug
<bp0> apparently there was some change in x that actually caused it, nvidia released a new fix, ubuntu hasnt packaged it yet
<bp0> thats all
<bjsnider> where are your references to all of that?
<bp0> so you've got to use the direct from nvidia 260 drivers
<pecos> duffyduck: http://www.elart.it/Schermata.png
<bp0> which are beta,
<bp0> the readme that comes with the 260 drivers
<bp0> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=155137
<pecos> duffydack: http://www.elart.it/Schermata.png
<bp0> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/nvidia-graphics-laggy-ubuntu-fix/
<duffydack> pecos, you are missing some
<bp0> @ bjsnider
<duffydack> pecos, see my screenshot..
<duffydack> pecos, I get that menu also, and you can search fine, but I also have other icons in the dock on the left...
<duffydack> pecos, then again, maybe an update has removed them since yesterday,., I dont know.
<RBecker> bp0: I get an error trying to install the drivers
<bjsnider> bp0, i was unaware that nvidia had released an updated driver. i will get it into the x-updates ppa asap. until then, please stop telling people to nuke their xorg/mesa system by installing the .run files. those files are not compatible with ubuntu since lucid
<pecos> duffydack: i update/upgrade right now
<RBecker> bjsnider: do you think I should have the x-udpdates ppa in my sources.list so hopefully I can become fixed, or can you suggest something without the .run files, like you said?
<bjsnider> RBecker, anyone who's used the .run files is in a bad situation and there is no proven way to get out of it (other than a wipe/reload)
<RBecker> so basically I'm screwed and have to reinstall ubuntu?
<bp0> I've got those drivers running in ubuntu 10.10 beta
<bjsnider> those files have for years overwritten linux files which is why madriva came up with a way to package them safer (which we use)
<bp0> the 260 nvidia drivers
<bp0> RBecker, what is the error?
<pecos> duffydack: i'm suppose i have something missing in my env, if after updates i can't get icons like yours, i will try to add a new user to compare with the old one might be i will get the standard icons
<bjsnider> bp0, btw, the issue with the slow antialiased text had nothing to do with the way ubuntu packages the blob. it was an nvidia issue. that's why nvidia fixed it.
<duffydack> pecos, grab a daily live, put to usb and boot..as good a comparison as you will get
<pecos> duffydack:  sure i will do, many thanks for your support
<bp0> i didnt say it was... jesus.. i said there was an issue with a change in X, and that nvidia released a fixed beta driver, version 260, but ubuntu was still giving out 256
<bp0> i never said it was ubuntu's problem, just that if you wanted it fixed you needed the 260 drivers
<bp0> that you couldn't get from ubuntu
<duffydack> pecos, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/
<pecos> duffydack: i use zsync every days many thanks
<duffydack> :0
<duffydack> :)
<duffydack> zsync is an amazing tool
<RBecker> ERROR: An NVIDIA kernel module 'nvidia' appears to be already loaded in your kernel.  This may be because it is in use (for example, by the X server), but may also happen if your kernel was configured without support for module unloading.  Please be sure you have exited X before attempting to update your driver.  If you have exited X, know that your kernel supports module unloading, and still receive this message, then an error may have occured that h
<pecos> duffydack:  and i keep spread torrent with all beta and stable from 5 pc
<duffydack> you must have wicked internet then...
<pecos> different lan
<pecos> top launchpad ubuntu contributors here ;-)
<pecos> duffydack: all my friends have that i have ssh access (firewalled) have btlaunchmany active at startup with ubuntu iso
<duffydack> ok
<pecos> duffydack: and they are aware of it...
<plovs> i! i am running 10.10 beta, and have a hang at "Checking bettery state" anybody know how to get past this?, i can't even get to grub
<bp0> RBecker, did you stop gdm?
<RBecker> bp0: Yes, service gdm stop
<bp0> stopping gdm should have stopped x
<RBecker> what's X's stop command?
<plovs> anybody know how i can boot into init 1? i can't get into grub
<traskmind> Is there a way I can use Claws Mail instead of Evolution in the Messaging Menu?
<plovs> RBecker: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<RBecker> you don
<RBecker> don't need to include the sudo, I'm logged in as root
<bp0> service gdm stop == /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<RBecker> it's telling me to use service
<RBecker> instead of invoking /etc/init.d scripts
<RBecker> gdm is stopped
<bp0> lsmod | grep nvidia
<RBecker> nvidia 10207522 4, appgart 32011 1 nvidia
<bp0> ps x | grep bin/X
<RBecker> root@RYAN-DESKTOP:~# ps x | grep /bin/X
<RBecker>  3380 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto /bin/X
<RBecker> (I'm SSHed)
<bp0> lspci -v | grep nvidia
<RBecker> root@RYAN-DESKTOP:~# lspci -v | grep nvidia
<RBecker>         Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<RBecker>         Kernel modules: nvidia, nouveau, nvidiafb
<bp0> ok try: rmmod nvidia
<RBecker> ERROR: Module nvidia is in use
<bp0> ok try: rmmod -f nvidia
<soee> does the plymouth works under 64 bit v?
<RBecker> root@RYAN-DESKTOP:~# rmmod -f nvidia
<RBecker> ERROR: Removing 'nvidia': Resource temporarily unavailable
<bp0> hm
<RBecker> is there a way to stop GDM from running on boot?
<RBecker> like mv it out of /etc/init,d?
<RBecker> init.d*
<bp0> gdm and x are not running, the reason you cant remove nvidia, i think, is because appgart is using it
<RBecker> should I kill it?
<bp0> well i dont know if you can, but sure try
<bp0> rmmod appgart
<bp0> rmmod nvidia
<RBecker> ERROR: Module appgart does not exist in /proc/modules
<RBecker> OH
<RBecker> it's agpgart
<bp0> agpgart
<bp0> yeah
<RBecker> I typed it in wrong
<RBecker> ERROR: Module agpgart is in use by nvidia
<bp0> heh
<RBecker> should I -f it?
<bp0> try
<RBecker> ERROR: Removing 'agpgart': Resource temporarily unavailable
<bp0> ok, then blacklist nvidia and nouveau and restart
<bp0> gdm shouldn't start
<RBecker> how?
<RBecker> how do I blacklist
<bp0> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bp0> at the top add:
<bp0> blacklist nouveau
<bp0> blacklist nvidia
<RBecker> I did that
<RBecker> rebooting now
<bp0> once you're back in, you should remove the blacklist nvidia line and then try the installer again
<RBecker> ok, I gotta reboot this machine real quick, Xandros decided to act up
<RBecker> I shall return
<RBecker> brb
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-21
<Pertheria> hey, with 10.10, is there a known issue where the workspace switcher doesnt show the preview? I thought in all the previous versions it was on by default?
<Pertheria> (so you can see if something in window changed by glancing at taskbar's mini-icons )
<Pertheria> and it is already added to the bar, so dont need to add workspace
<RBecker> well then, my netbook decided to suicide
<bp0> no good
<bp0> did you try to install the nvidia driver again
<RBecker> running now
<RBecker> the installer is i mean
<RBecker> ugh, fucker netbook\
<AndrewMC> !language | RBecker
<ubottu> RBecker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RBecker> sorry
<thechitow> How can I try unity, I installed the package?
<RBecker> bp0: ERROR: Unable to create `/usr/lib/nvidia-current/xorg/nvidia_drv.so` for copying (No such file or directory)
<RBecker> ok, I gotta go eat, bbs
<Pertheria> is there any simple reason why installing the ati driver from ubuntu software center would give a kernel includes do not match current kernel, they are versioned as "" instead of 2.6.34-22-generic ?
<Pertheria> (and fail obviously)
<Pertheria> actually, error is that utsrelease.h no exist
<sevenseeker> howdy folks, just wanted to say something that is not said enough... great work guys, I had some probs, got help, fixed, and I have an AWESOME system, thanks again
<Pertheria> come make my system work seven:P
<sevenseeker> heh :)
<sevenseeker> what probs you having?
<Pertheria> cant install ati drivers, neither ones from ati's site, nor from software tool.. the compile/installer complains that kernel include versions arent set
<Pertheria> they are blank
<Pertheria> so the driver wont install hehe
<sevenseeker> same here, I just am using the OSS radeon drivers for now
<sevenseeker> that required me to completely uninstall fglrx*
<Pertheria> oh fun
<sevenseeker> not bad really
<sevenseeker> they take up uneeded space if not utilized
<sevenseeker> dpkg -l | grep -i fglrx
<sevenseeker> that will tell you what is installed btw
<Pertheria> thanks :)
<sevenseeker> np, btw, what ati card do you have?
<Pertheria> 5970
<sevenseeker> ok, mine is the 4650
<sevenseeker> you may not get 3d with a 5k series
<sevenseeker> but you should have normal 2d resolutions
<sevenseeker> honestly I wouldn't recommend 3d anyway, even with the latest gl extensions (mesa) installed, I get a lot of screen nastiness in fullscreen opengl apps (like Glest)
<Pertheria> i was just wanting to play with compiz, which requires 3d :)
<sevenseeker> ATI is working on the kernel compat issues, so by 10.10 release I am told it will be bueno
<sevenseeker> :( sorry, me too
<sevenseeker> compiz is the shiznit lol
<Pertheria> hehe
<Pertheria> i've never used it
<Daekdroom> All I wanted 3D for is light gaming
<Pertheria> ah well, thats what we get for playing around with a beta i guess :)
<sevenseeker> very true, very true
<Pertheria> only 20 days left, not too worried about it
 * Pertheria pokes update-grub .. run darn you!
<thechitow> How can I try unity, I installed the package?
<bjsnider> bp0, the nvidia blob with the bugfix is now going into the x-updates ppa
<bp0> super
<bp0> RBecker, I'm out, since you couldn't get the new nvidia drivers installed, try removing the old ones like this: http://fedorasolved.org/video-solutions/remove-nvidia-installer
<bp0> then use the ones from that ppa that bjsnider mentioned
<bp0> good luck
<pecos> does prelink and/or preload have sense on Ubuntu maverick...?
<pecos> does prelink and/or preload have sense on Ubuntu maverick...?
<pecos> #ubuntu
<bp0> bjsnider, somethings up with the nvidia driver in that ppa
<bp0> it builds modules called nvidia and nvidia_current
<bp0> uses nvidia, what is the nvidia_current module for?
<bp0> when you open the additional drivers app, it shows that nvidia_current is active but not in use
<bp0> and lspci -v | grep nvidia shows
<bp0> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia \n Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb
<bjsnider> bp0, the changes in the proprietary drivers were brought over from mandriva to ubuntu. the modules all have different names so they can all be installed at once without overwriting each other
<bjsnider> keep in mind that the regular ubuntu packages are all like the ones in that ppa
<guccipilot> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 today and it doesn't boot ino ubuntu
<guccipilot> I get codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000] as well as pulseaudio configured for per user sessions with an orange star next to it
<bp0> alright
<guccipilot> What do i do to get it to boot i don't care about codecs or sound for that matter
<guccipilot> There are 4 codec errors 18.191789, 18.199574, 18.207245, 18.219473
<guccipilot> It says since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to n upstart job you may also use the start(8) utility
<guccipilot> 218 ppl here and no1 can help me
<guccipilot> It says since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to n upstart job you may also use the start(8) utility
<guccipilot> I have no computer
<scott_ino> guccipilot, yeah it's still beta dude.... it's possible you might get errors like that
<scott_ino> best thing you can do is check and find people that have similar hardware
<guccipilot> i tried removing pulseaudio... now im removing virtualbox
<pksadiq> anybody here>
<pksadiq> ?
<guccipilot> How do i remove codecs
<guccipilot> What's the command
<pksadiq> is there small panel player for Rhythmbox in 10.10?
<ChogyDan> pksadiq: is there anything in the audio control?
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: I think you would need to pastebin the whole dmesg
<guccipilot> I have no computer that works im on my samsung epic... i can't even make a live cd
<guccipilot> I removed alsa and pulse
<guccipilot> it boots and i get 4 errors
<pksadiq> ?
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: so you can at least install stuff, I take it
<pksadiq> I haven't yet used
<guccipilot> I have internet access and i have tty1
<guccipilot> [18.535487] codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: have you tried startx?
<guccipilot> I have 4 of those
<bdogg> can someone help me install JACK on maverick
<pksadiq> I need to know , will swear to avoid an upgrade, that's all
<guccipilot> Don't know what start x is
<bdogg> i have no idea how to get it working
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: it is a command
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: first install ubuntu-desktop
<pksadiq> not start x . but startx
<guccipilot> I had ubuntu 10.04 and then updated today to 10.10 and it wouldn't boot
<bdogg> Anyone usind JACK in maverick
<guccipilot> I typed startx now what
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: well, you are getting a sort of boot, but the gui is failing
<pksadiq> what is the error? gucc?
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: hit enter, see what happens
<guccipilot> I get 4 errors...
<guccipilot> [18.771929] codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]
<guccipilot> 4 just like those
<guccipilot> Ok well when i do startx i get failed to load errors
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: can you pastebin those errors?
<guccipilot> How do i do that
<ChogyDan> hmmmm
<ChogyDan> I don't really know!
<guccipilot> It says ee failed to load/ usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: nvidia card?
<guccipilot> It seems like its nvidia related
<guccipilot> So now what
<guccipilot> Ya
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: I would remove the nvidia drivers
<guccipilot> How do i do that
<guccipilot> What do i type
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-* maybe
<pksadiq> yes
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: and then mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.not_working
<pksadiq> use sudo before mv
<guccipilot> It says cannot start no such file when i did the mv command
<bdogg> isnt the command now Xorg -configure?
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: ok, if /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt exist, that is fine
<bdogg> yeah you have to tyep sudo Xorg -configure in recovery mode
<ChogyDan> bdogg: that configures xorg?
<guccipilot> So reboot o wait?
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: yea, reboot, see what happens
<bdogg> it generates a xorg file
<guccipilot> I already removed pulseaudio virtualbox and alsa
<bdogg> in your home directory
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: oh yeah, install ubuntu-desktop
<guccipilot> Virtualbox and pulse were other errors
<bdogg> its going to be called xorg.conf.new
<bdogg> after lucid i think
<bdogg> the Xorg file is not used anymore
<ChogyDan> bdogg: do you have a link explaining this?
<bdogg> ummm...
<bdogg> i kind of gathered it from different places
<guccipilot> so no i just have the ubuntu logo
<bdogg> but works for me
<guccipilot> Like it was to boot but it doesn't
<guccipilot> Hard drive isn't spinning or aything
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<guccipilot> The ubuntu logo is hi res tho
<guccipilot> No i already rebooted
<guccipilot> What do i hold to get into tty1 agin
<ChogyDan> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<pksadiq> any additions from ubuntu brainstorm in 10.10?
<guccipilot> Tats not putting me back to tty
<guccipilot> Ui held ctrl alt f1 down and nothing
<guccipilot> The ubuntu logo is stuck
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: try alt+sysrq+k
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: sysrq depends on the keyboard.  mine is printscreen
<guccipilot> Mine is too but it doesn't brng me to tty1
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: does it do anything?
<guccipilot> when should i press or how long should i hold it for
<guccipilot> I got it to say sysrq sak or something but its stuck again
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: I would try booting into recovery mode if that doesn't work
<guccipilot> How do i do that
<guccipilot> My drivers are being checked for errors
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: it is one of the options at boot.  Hold shift at boot if you don't get the menu
<guccipilot> And now its back to the waiting game
<guccipilot> The lights stay orange they don't go white unless i ctrl alt del
<guccipilot> It said my drives*** not drivers
<bdogg> can some one help me out with JACK in maverick
<bdogg> i've been struggling for ever to get it working
<guccipilot> K recovery now i have to wait
<guccipilot> Now what do i select in recovery menu
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: can you select "with networking" or something?
<guccipilot> Do i select netroot?
<guccipilot> K now install ubuntu-desktop right
<ChogyDan> ya
<guccipilot> Anything else
<ChogyDan> did it install anything?
<guccipilot> Its installing
<guccipilot> Orange asterix near pulseaudio configured for per-user session
<guccipilot> Its done installing sudo reboot now?
<ChogyDan> guccipilot: ya
<ChogyDan> I gota go, but hopefully that fixes it for ya
<guccipilot> Hopefully if not anything else you can suggest
<ChogyDan> well, you got what you got, the tty with networking.  Keep upgrading
<guccipilot> Thank you so much chogydan for at least trying to help me
<bdogg> JACK audio in maverick?
<bdogg> help
<lapion> someone forgot to leave a window open for i8xx chipsets with patch   * debian/patches/206_intel_8xx_default_to_fbdev.patch:
<lapion> \I cannot force kms to load with latest xserver
<bdogg> JACK audio help anyone
<DanaG1> oopsie, that was me having two computers with pidgin open.
<edgy> Hi, when I use kpackagekit to install software I get a message "You have failed to provide correct authentication.
<edgy> Please check any password" but it's not even asking me about a password, what's wrong?
<lru> is it possible to avoid upstart in Maverick?
<ldunn> Hi, I'm trying to install Maverick Beta, and the installer only seems to detect one of my two hard drives. It takes a long, long time to find it, as well. :/
<ldunn> Apparently restarting the installer enough times fixes the issue.  :D
<lru> is it possible to avoid upstart in Maverick?
<Tetsuo55> awesome a flash update
<vega_> lru: no
<archer> what file is the kernel config please
<archer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/523027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523027 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "DRM Framebuffer crash; invalid framebuffer id; Thinkpads with Intel X4500HD" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<archer> i have read this post
<archer> it is said to ad a config para to fix my ca
<archer> !kernel config
<archer> it appears to be this one /usr/share/kernel-package/config
 * archer has to reboot to try his luck
<knittl> hi. menu entries are totally broken here, they only display font garbage (like a font was not found)
<knittl> looks similar to this: http://en.dogeno.us/2010/01/fix-garbage-menu-fonts-in-evince-karmicubuntu-9-10/
<knittl> i tried changing fonts, but it didn't help
<archer> please
<archer> what is the kernel config file
<twager> archer: Have you googled for it ?
<archer> yes
<archer> from debian and intel forums
<archer> it seems that integrated video cards with multiple output terminals will meet this issue
<archer> e.g. intel xxx hd, ati xxx hd
<archer> but i did find the kernel config ..
<archer> can someone help me to locate the kernel config?
<popey> archer: /boot/config-<your_kernel_version>
<archer> thanks
<archer> reboot now
<archer> no good
<archer> seems ati really drops its support
<MarkusT> Does the Ubuntu One music store work for you? I'm trying to access it with maverick, but I can't get past the "connecting" screen. Since I can't find a bug report, I guess it's only a problem for me? How do I debug the music store integration?
<plovs> hi! got most things working (video, flash etc), just picasa still segfaults
<maxb> Hmm. *something*, and I can't figure out what, rewrote my /etc/hosts after an update to maverick, including the local host name against the 127.0.0.1 address
<maxb> This is wrong, and broke my MTA
<ItsYou> hey all
<rohdef> is there a way to hard block openjdk?
<rohdef> I have to admit I don't get why people are so fond of IcedTea on OpenJDK, it's simply too defective
<Machtin> hey guys, anyone here able to help me set up my xonar DX? It somehow works, but speaker-test is anything but 5.1.. tried via "speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav". another strange thing i noticed: in alsamixer it says AV200, but on the alsa page the DX has AV100
<Machtin> i'm on kubuntu 10.10 btw.
<bullgard4> Why is the executable file /usr/lib/klibc/bin/resume not in the default path?
<Slasher`> !xvid
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slasher`> anyone know how to get xvid working in ubuntu 10.10? i can't seem to get it working no matter what player i try
<leeb9972> hi folks, anyone help me, ive upgraded to 10.10 and now get black login screen :(
<bullgard4> leeb9972: Can you access a virtual terminal?
<leeb9972> yes
<leeb9972> i had ati driver for dual monitors on 10.4, can this be the prob?
<bullgard4> leeb9972:  Yes it can.
<leeb9972> hmm, any ideas on how to fix
<bullgard4> leeb9972: I would suggest that you read the dmesg output.
<leeb9972> sorry n00b here, how do i get that
<leeb9972> i do startx and i get lots of errors
<bullgard4> leeb9972: In a virtual terminal: '~$ dmesg > dmesg.log20100921'. Then '~$ more dmesg.log20200921'. Read it for error messages and warnings. If you cannot find them, nopaste this file in a nopaste service.
<bullgard4> fpr attention to would-be helpers
<bullgard4> for
<bullgard4> leeb9972: You should also nopaste the contents of the file /var/log/Xorg.1.log for attention of would-be helpers.
<leeb9972> i cant
<leeb9972> accessing here via laptop
<leeb9972> PC is not working
<bullgard4> leeb9972: Why can you not?
<leeb9972> only have terminal access on pc
<leeb9972> big black terminal screen
<leeb9972> covers whole desktop
<bullgard4> leeb9972:  The PC is the culprit?
<leeb9972> yes
<bullgard4> leeb9972:  All the operations which I suggested , you can perform on a virtual terminal of your PC.
<leeb9972> nope sorry
<leeb9972> thinks i reinstall 10.4 :(
<bullgard4> leeb9972:  Why are you sorry?
<leeb9972> lol, u can probably fix, but im a ubuntu n00b
<bullgard4> leeb9972:  But I have given you the commands almost literally.
<leeb9972> yep, lots off errors
<leeb9972> i get Gtk-Warning **: cannot open display
<bullgard4> leeb9972: What is the first error message on the virtual terminal?
<bullgard4> leeb9972: Is the first error message on the virtual terminal this " Gtk-Warning **: cannot open display"?
<leeb9972> i get ~$: command not found
<bullgard4> leeb9972: "command not found" seems to be an answer to a command that you typed in. What command did you type in?
<leeb9972> ~$ more dmseg.log20100921
<bullgard4> leeb9972: Replace dmseg with dmesg.
<leeb9972> Maybe because i have uk keyboard etc
<leeb9972> same error
<bullgard4> leeb9972: Your PC seemed to work with Ubuntu 10.04. If so, I have no doubt that your present trouble is not due to you UK keyboard.
<leeb9972> same error ~$: command not found
<leeb9972> i will re-install 10.4
<bullgard4> :-(
<leeb9972> lol, hope this problem will not happen when 10.10 is finally released
<Slasher`> lol, i might have to go back to 10.04 myself soon
<Slasher`> can't get xvid to play even with vlc
<bullgard4> I believe that Ubuntu 10.10 in its present configuration will not change much until official Ubuntu 10.10 relase next month.
<leeb9972> ill reinstall 10.4 then upgrade without installing ati driver
<Slasher`> did you get xvid to play?
<bullgard4> leeb9972: That is a reasonable.
<bullgard4> -a
<leeb9972> will let you know
<kklimonda> b 3
<traskmind> Is there a way I can use Claws Mail (instead of Evolution) in the messaging menu (running 10.10 right now)
<benste> hi, is it correct that sony-laptop module has been remove for maverick ?
<benste> don't find anything in synaptic which could help getting my FN keys working again
<benste> did my message arrive in the channel (sometimes my IRC just keeps the messages for his own)
<traskmind> benste, I see your message, I can do a quick apt search for you if you like?
<benste> traskmind: you can check yours - but I've already checked mine :-(
<traskmind> benste, ah, I see. Probably been removed then :(
<benste> why the h*** - this would cause every Sony Laptop not to work properly
<benste> -- is there some kind of log where I can get more informations about this ?
<benste> traskmind: I remember someone over @GPM fixed a bug in gnome-power just to work together with Sony laptops - and now i can't even use my keys ??
<traskmind> benste, hm, I'm not sure. Possibly Google for solutions?
<benste> that's what I'm already doing for some time now
<traskmind> I saw multiple results for just "sony-laptop ubuntu". Possibly you could install an old sony-laptop package by hand?
<benste> traskmind: FN Keys on Vaios with Nvidia brightness were in issue since my first ubuntu installation back in 2005
<benste> - installing another package isn't a solution as maverick should aim to support as much hardware as possible
<benste> maybe someone else here will know more about this special problem
<maxb> OK, wtf? Something modified my /etc/hosts file after I upgraded to maverick, rewriting the localhost lines to include the hostname of the computer. I modified it back. Something has now REAPPLIED THE BREAKAGE?!?!
<traskmind> I agree that the package should be included (if it still works with everything else in Maverick, of course) but installing an old version might help you out temporarily.
<benste> traskmind: strange even the sny module seems to be remove
<benste> d
<benste> someone else here using a VAIO or knowing how to reenable FN keys in maverick ?
<maxb> Ugh, this is network-manager mangling the world, isn't it
<jaapz> benste, do you have a sony vaio z-series?
<benste> sadly not :-)
<benste> just vgn-fe series
<benste> but if you're owning it - use speed mode and we've got the same problem
<benste> do you ?
<benste> jaapz: ?
<philsf> benste, my Fn keys stopped working in lucid, but they've all come back in maverick
<philsf> benste, I have an Asus, though
<benste> philsf: which vaio ?
<benste> -- ausus is something completly different
<philsf> just wondering if it might be related
<jaapz> Benste, no i was just googling on vaio in ubuntu and found this: https://launchpad.net/~sony-vaio-z-series
<philsf> benste, try an older kernel image
<benste> jaapz: vaio z's main problem is related to the pre nvidia optimus technology they're using, my vaio doesn't have anything special except the combination of Vaio FNs and Nvidia card which is the badest one i know on the market
<benste> at least for linux
<benste> philsf: i don't know whether it's really kernel realted, i remember having a package in lucid and pre called sony-laptop
<benste> this one use to enable the keys
<benste> jaapz: I'll report a new bug against X and ask the Zseries list for help on this one too
<philsf> benste, my lucid install had functioning Fn keys with the first kernels, then an upgrade took away most of the Fn keys (this included volume and sleep)
<philsf> benste, I'm almost sure it was a kernel upgrade, but it might be someting else. just tipping you in the direction I might look
<benste> philsf: strange thing, my lucid one is still working
<philsf> s/might/would/
<jaapz> benste, it does relate to the kernel, as the sony-laptop package just installed some modules, or modified, or whatever
<benste> philsf: did you open a bug report ?
<philsf> benste, yes, but as you said, asus and sony use different quirks. I just assumed all of those are controlled by the kernel
<philsf> benste, I didn't bother, since none of my missing Fn keys were critical
<bullgard4> leeb9972: I am not very well versed with dual monitors. I have been using two monitors at the same time using the program xrandr. Did you try xrandr?
<DoubleString> Hello, I'm dealing the problem of tray icons in maverick
<DoubleString> xchat,skype and other programs close to 'tray' which is somehow not displayed
<DoubleString> and I have to manually close them by 'killall'
<mampos> hello
<mampos> i am awesome
<mampos> lol
<DoubleString> anyone?
<m1ke_l> hello ubuntu+1:  i'm testing out netbook ubuntu 10.10 and the unity interface is wicked slow...i'm googling but was wondering if this was a currnet known issue
<lapion> someone really most definitively killed off i915 driver load for i855-xorg
<lapion> Beta version i915 works just fine, latest update i915 is totally disabled
<lapion> someone forgot to leave a window open for i8xx chipsets with patch   * debian/patches/206_intel_8xx_default_to_fbdev.patch:
<andycc> m1ke_l: Unity is in beta. It also probably uses Clutter. So yes, it's slow. What are your hardware specs?
<leeb9972> anyone know how i can get dual monitors set up on 10.10, i have ati card
<m1ke_l> i totally agree and understand that, honestly do.   this is a netbook atom n2790 cpu
<lapion> in the meanwhile the beta disc i855 was allready working perfectlty, and did not seem to need a blacklisting
<m1ke_l> gnome runs just fine, which points to a unity "issue"
<andycc> leeb: maybe system > preferences > monitor
<andycc> *leeb9972: ^
<leeb9972> doh! lol, thank you .....
<m1ke_l> thanks andycc, i'll just mark it up as "beta" software and try again in a few weeks
<uzi__> my sound device is not working. can someone help?
<Slasher`> :)
<mrandrzejak> hello! my printing no longer works after upgrading to maverick. is there a simple way to report this to launchpad? "printing" does see my printer, but trying to print a job leaves it in "processing" mode forever.
<DoubleString> is anyone also getting the same problem with tray icons?
<uzi__> DoubleString: what problem?
<uzi__> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DoubleString> on 10.04, XChat, Skype and Evolution had their tray icons, now upgraded, there's no more tray icons
<DoubleString> AND when I close them, they don't close themselves, therefore need killall them
<Slasher`> do you have the system tray applet on your panel?
<uzi__> !sound | uzi__
<ubottu> uzi__, please see my private message
<DoubleString> Slasher`, you mean notification area? yes
<Slasher`> yeah, sorry
<Slasher`> if you have, then i can't help you, sorry... but always worth checking anyway
<Ranjan> I am having some issue with Xcat sound notification ... It is not working @ my place and it is giving an error msg as failed to read the file .. Presently I am on ubuntu 10.10 beta version ..  Any help on this regard would be of great help .. Thanks in advance
<uzi__> !sound | Ranjan
<ubottu> Ranjan: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Ranjan> uzi__: sound is working with charm but this xchat sound notification is not working
<Mohan_chml> Hello. I have an Issue. While I tried to make my Live USB, The startup disk creator  worked fine. But when I booted from It, It shows Boot Error. Any suggestions
<Tetsuo55> hey
<Mohan_chml> Ranjan: you tried playing the sound you chose at settings->preferences-> sound ?
<Tetsuo55> something strange is going on since the update i got yesterday, my wireless icon is now on the right side of the OFF button instead of the left side of the clock
<Tetsuo55> how can i correct that?
<Ranjan> Mohan_chml: yes
<Mohan_chml> Ranjan: Is it playing there?
<Ranjan> Mohan_chml: no
<Mohan_chml> you can see the play option in bottom right. Try it and If you are using 2.8.6, then there will be an issue I think and It has nothing to do with Ubuntu sound =]
<uzi__> Tetsuo55: right click -> unlock -> move left side of the OFF button
<uzi__> *move to
<Ranjan> Mohan_chml: It is showing an pop-up window gaving an msg as cannot read sound file
<Tetsuo55> uzi__:  rightclick gives me a list of connection options instead of the usual panel options
<uzi__> Ranjan: probably the notification audio file is missing.
<Mohan_chml> Ranjan: then It has the error in opening the sound files location. let me version you
<Mohan_chml> Wow. you are using 2.8.8
<uzi__> Tetsuo55: do u see three small dashes before the wireless icon?
<Ranjan> yes
<Mohan_chml> Ranjan: try brosing and add the sound file
<Tetsuo55> uzi__:  yes
<uzi__> Tetsuo55: right click there
<Tetsuo55> uzi__:  ok that gives me the normal menu, but move is greyed out
<uzi__> Tetsuo55: uncheck lock to panel?
<Ranjan> I have already broused and added the files .. but it is not working on 10.10 where as it is working normally on 10.04
<Mohan_chml> browsing*
<Mohan_chml> it has error in reading sound file
<Mohan_chml> Ubuntu versions has nothing to do with that
<Ranjan> so how to fix it
<Tetsuo55> uzi__:  win! that worked thanks
<uzi__> Tetsuo55: you're welcome.
<Mohan_chml> AndrewMC: Ranjan is using 2.8.8 and  It is showing an pop-up window gaving an msg as cannot read sound file
<AndrewMC> Ranjan: i do not think there are any xchat sound files in ubuntu
<AndrewMC> Ranjan: i get the same message myself
<uzi__> how does mixer device node name looks like?
<uzi__> could someone plz lookup for me under /dev/snd plz?
<Ranjan> AndrewMC: I have assigned some  of the sound files .. and it should play those .. does it requires mplayer for those file to read
<AndrewMC> Ranjan: i am not sure... i wouldnt think so
<AndrewMC> Ranjan: what type of music files are they?
<AndrewMC> or sound files rather
<Ranjan> AndrewMC: .wav
<Ranjan> Mohan_chml: Is this your problem as it is being listed on launchpad    https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/608382      please have an look @ this link it is have the solution for boot error  please have an look
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Lucid) "Maverick images burned to usb key on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Fix released]
<Mohan_chml> Ranjan: ty :)
<Ranjan> Mohan_chml: you are welcome
<MTecknology> This is sad... I can only burn cd's and my usb drives are max 512... I want to toss 10.10 on this thing though....
<AndrewMC> Ranjan: try asking in #xchat
<Ranjan> MTecknology : I hope you can try it by using grub / by using virtual box tooo
<Ranjan> AndrewMC: thanks
<bullgard4>  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/linux-source-2.6.35/arch/sh/kernel/swusp.c titles: " * swsusp.c - SuperH hibernation support." What is »SuperH«?
<MTecknology> I guess the beta iso was released within the right size.. that'll work :)
<sujith> hi
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> any news about nvidia-legacy 173.14.xx drivers please?
<zniavre> they are usable now ?
<ulziibuyan> bullgard4: lmgtfy.org/q?=superh
<sujith> Anyone have any idea online linux jobs in Canonical
<bullgard4> ulziibuyan: shut up
<ulziibuyan> sujith: you could try canonical website.
<ulziibuyan> bullgard4: i think google has an answer
<Pici> ulziibuyan: Thats not helpful here.
<Pici> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Mohan_chml> sujith: it will be good if you have off-topic away from here.
<ulziibuyan> bullgard4: sh is short for superh. its name of an architecture
<sujith> sorry I am new to IRC...
<bullgard4> ulziibuyan: Ah! I will take taht into account.
<bullgard4> s/taht/that/
<ulziibuyan> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sujith> how can be part of official ubuntu testing team ?
<Pici> sujith: #ubuntu-qa would be a good place to start I suppose.
<jiohdi> I installed 10.10 beta... when the real deal arrives, will it be just an easy update?
<ulziibuyan> good question. will it?
<Mohan_chml> Pici: he is asking for jobs and not contribution
<jiohdi> or will we have to re-install
<Pici> Mohan_chml: oh
<jiohdi> what happened last time?
<jiohdi> were those of us who mastered beta given a hand?
<ulziibuyan> i'm having a missing mixer device node. how can i re-create it?
<ulziibuyan> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MTecknology> If I'm not worried about data loss, what options will give me the best performance for ext4 when I'm compliling and moving around thousands of small files
<andycc> MTecknology: I think ReiserFS is better suited for that.
<Jordan_U> andycc: Reiserfs has been dyning ever since Hans was convicted though.
<MTecknology> andycc: really? I thought reiserfs was slow but good for batter life (just from my experience with using it on a laptop)
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: He was innocent!
<andycc> MTecknology: reiserfs is known for good performance with lots of small files and bad performance with few large ones.
 * MTecknology quotes OJ trials
<MTecknology> alrighty
<MTecknology> any options I could try with ext4 for my other stuff?
<MTecknology> and /home ?
<MTecknology> I've always used defaults
<andycc> I think K.Mandla posted something about that a long time ago.
<andycc> Here you go: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/projects/set-up-ubuntu-for-speed/#ext3
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<andycc> The tips are for ext3, but should apply to ext4 too (I think).
<veenenen> anyone know why maverick is breaking sasl in postfix?
<andycc> veenenen: You aren't using Maverick on a server, are you?
<veenenen> yeah, I'm working with the new uec workflow
<ulziibuyan> whats the major minor number of the mixer device for card0?
<veenenen> if I could get lucid to work, I would use it, but the image > kvm > ec2 only works right now in maverick.
<MTecknology> andycc: 'sync' do you know if that means async or opposite of that?
<andycc> MTecknology: simply "sync".
<fusion44> hi
<fusion44> I have rendering problems in kubuntu maverik beta
<fusion44> windows just disappear and reappear in parts
<andycc> Did you enable KWin compositing?
<fusion44> yes
<fusion44> I haven't noticed this problem yesterday
<andycc> Well, try disabling it.
<Jordan_U> fusion44: What graphics card?
<fusion44> seems to work with kwin disabled
<fusion44> Jordan_U: Geforce GTX 460 with latest stable drivers from nvidi
<fusion44> +a
<fusion44> installed from the nvidia package instead from the repositories
<MichealH> fusion44: Trythe repos
<MichealH> That MAY be your issue
<Jordan_U> fusion44: Problems like you described are usually caused by driver bugs, but at the same time nvidia's drivers are usually pretty good. I agree that you should try the packaged drivers, and if they have the same problem see if you can reproduce the problem with another compositing WM like compiz.
<fusion44> I'll propabyl have to uninstall the driver first before I reinstall them from the repository?
<andycc> fusion44: I guess you'll have to.
<fusion44> ok thanks
<FloridaGuy> im useing ubuntu 10.04...running update-manager -d to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10..but im geting this message....  http://img844.imageshack.us/f/screenshotfv.png/
<andycc> FloridaGuy: well, maybe it's caused by "Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu".
<andycc> FloridaGuy: I suggest you wait until 10.10 goes final. In the mean time, do a clean install of the beta in another partition or in a VM if you want to test it.
<FloridaGuy> andycc, so your saying cant do like i do in mandriva....go from stable to the testing releases
<pietro10> After upgrading to 10.10 g++ is now giving me the following warning]
<pietro10> or something
<pietro10> ambiguous else after if, suggest braces
<andycc> FloridaGuy: you can, but it's not guaranteed to work. Actually, it's more like guaranteed to not work. You'll get a lot of problems and bugs.
<pietro10> however every time it happens, it's a false positive
<pietro10> since there ARE braces
<pietro10> is this a known bug or not?
<andycc> !error | pietro10
<ubottu> pietro10: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<FloridaGuy> andycc, how do i find out why it wont upgrade thow
<pietro10> andycc: I want to know if the above problem I have (gcc warnings showing up when they shouldn't) is a known bug yet or not
<pietro10> if { if(x)y(); } else z(); makes g++ warn me about "ambiguous else"
<andycc> FloridaGuy: run apt-get dist-upgrade or something from a terminal.
<pietro10> this only happened AFTER the 10.10 upgrade, so I assume it's a change made by the 10.10 maintainers
<andycc> pietro10: Well, from my knowledge of C/C++, I guess g++ wants you to use "else { z(); }" instead of "else z();", or something.
<FloridaGuy> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.....  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<andycc> Or maybe it asks you to indent your code. It's an ambiguous error message.
<andycc> FloridaGuy: OK, not really. First, do you have important data on that 10.04 install?
<FloridaGuy> andycc, no
<pietro10> andycc: meh
<pietro10> also I use strict K&R
<pietro10> it's not a big problem anyway; it just doubles the # of warnings I usually have
<pietro10> =P
<andycc> FloridaGuy: open /etc/apt/sources.list with gedit, nano or something (sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list);
<andycc> FloridaGuy: and replace all occurrences of "lucid" with "maverick"
<andycc> FloridaGuy: then, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<andycc> FloridaGuy: no guarantees though.
<FloridaGuy> andycc, copy and paste maverick in place of lucid
<andycc> yes, replace lucid with maverick
<andycc> everywhere
<andycc> you might also have other files under /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<andycc> you should probably replace lucid with maverick in those too.
<andycc> ...and now I'm going to bed. FloridaGuy, hope it works.
<FloridaGuy> apt-get dist-upgrade told me the problem.....   The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libdrm-nouveau1: Breaks: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (< 1:0.0.16) but 1:0.0.15+git20100219+9b4118d-0ubuntu5 is to be installedE: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<duffydack> should really just set to show normal releases in update manager..
<duffydack> I forget if update-manager -d does same...
<OverHelsing> Hi!
<Pici> -d is for upgrading to the latest development release.
<OverHelsing> I am with problems in Default audio mixer.
<OverHelsing> Someone can help? Its not working.
<duffydack> Pici, both method would work though right?
<Pici> duffydack: You shouldn't really continue to use '-d' once you've upgraded to the development release.
<duffydack> but showing normal release in update manager will show maverick ?
<duffydack> like, now
<duffydack> its lts only with lucid isnt it
<Pici> duffydack: Are you on Maverick already?
<duffydack> I`m dual boot.. its FloridaGuy that wants to
<duffydack> replacing lucid with maverick in sources.list is a bad idea.. so I just suggested alternatives
<Pici> Yes, I agree that its a bad idea.
<Pici> Use update-manager -d or do-release-upgrade -d   instead.
<FloridaGuy> i uninstalled the package that was giving trouble so see what happens now
<duffydack> FloridaGuy, dude, really woul be better to use update-manager -d
<duffydack> would*
<FloridaGuy> duffydack, thats what im useing
<duffydack> dist-upgrade after changing your sources to maverick ?
<FloridaGuy> duffydack, what the 1st guy said to do..showed me what was causing the problem
<duffydack> using update-manager properly will take care of any dependencies and removal of packages...  dont replace lucid with maverick in apt and dist-upgrade.
<FloridaGuy> duffydack, useing update-manager -d
<FloridaGuy> and it works now
<duffydack> ok.
<FloridaGuy> duffydack, i had this problem.... The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libdrm-nouveau1: Breaks: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (< 1:0.0.16) but 1:0.0.15+git20100219+9b4118d-0ubuntu5 is to be installedE: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages...i uninstalled...   xserver-xorg-video-nouveau....added git-core
<vinok> hi guys just want to check with you how is the new gnome version doing in 10.10
<gnomefreak> vinok: new gnome is same as Lucids version 2 api changes or so but same
<Some_Person> My audio is broken
<Some_Person> Seems like a fairly recent update broke it
 * gnomefreak not sure what "broke" means
<Some_Person> No sound playing, despite it not being muted and the volume all the way up
<volodya_> Some_Person: if you run pavucontrol, and play music, do you see level monitor showing anything. (Select output devices tab, of course)
<volodya_> Some_Person: I assume you use pulse as audio level
<Some_Person> Where is this "level monitor"?
<DanaG> hmm, compiz ppa has 0.9.0 compiz with 0.8.2 ccsm.
<volodya_> Some_Person: right below volume sliders
<volodya_> how many output devices do you have?
<Some_Person> http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/2122/screenshotveu.png
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: are you playing music in the screenshot?
<Some_Person> gnomefreak: yes, there is audio attempting to play
<Some_Person> Rhythmbox isn't working at all (playing something doesn't advance past 0:00)
<gnomefreak> there should be a progress line(wrong word) it should pulse to the music just under the silence max line
<Some_Person> Well, it isn't there
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: does it work if you change the internal audio analog... to use amplifier?
<gnomefreak> assuming it is a choice
<Some_Person> I don't see any "amplifier" setting
<gnomefreak> if not try another output device (\audio port)
<Some_Person> All 3 choices (Analog Speakers, Analog Output, and Analog Headphones) produce the same results
<gnomefreak> i only have ampilfier in the drop down, most likley since i am using only 1 output device
<Some_Person> This is a laptop with internal speakers and one headphone output
<gnomefreak> that could be why ;)
<avis> is it safe to update / upgrade today with a daily build ?
<gnomefreak> avis: define safe
<avis> anything break within today or yesterday ?
<avis> anything that would not permit me from logging into my own computer
<gnomefreak> avis: you will not know until you upgrade unless ther eis big issues. i am not having any but i know what i am doing (cant workaround or fix)
<gnomefreak> avis: it depends on your system
<avis> could i get some assistance disabling a firefox addon ?
<avis> its not appearing in my maverick
<avis> nothing does
<avis> its not a plugin so i can't about:plugins
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: give me one sec. uploading what i see
<gnomefreak> avis: what do you mean
<avis> i got it thank you
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: http://img265.imageshack.us/f/screenshotdqu.png/  that is what it should look like
<gnomefreak> in gerneral
<gnomefreak> beb smoke
<avis> it was actually fixed, seemingly over night
<avis> thank you
<Some_Person> gnomefreak: Well, I don't have that
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: if you click on the speaker icon in the control dialog does it help?
<Some_Person> You mean the mute button?
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: yes
<Some_Person> No, it just greys out stuff
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> than im not real sure. i dont do laptops or sound often enough to be much more help
<Some_Person> Lucid screwed up my audio around this time in its prerelease state too
<gnomefreak> a few days ago (maybe this time last week) my sound finally started working. it finally started saving its settings
<Some_Person> That could be when mine broke
 * volodya_ even has bluetooth headset working
<DanaG> hmm, compiz ppa has new compiz, but not new ccsm!
<Some_Person> Anyone know how to fix my audio?
<wirechief> Some_Person: read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Some_Person> That doesn't help much, especially considering it was working as of last week
<Some_Person> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=bebac8b786c4e20346e8d2b9a37436241596e408
<micahg> anyone having issues with cpu frequency scaling?  in Lucid, it would stay if I set it for performance at maximum, in Maverick, it jumps around as if it's not set
 * duffydack removes /etc/init.d/ondemand to gain performance.  this is a desktop replacement machine :L)
<wirechief> Some_Person: do you have pavcontrol installed, it might be helpfull
<Some_Person> wirechief: I have pavucontrol
<wirechief> ok, by default its not installed, i use it to control my mic
<wirechief> i just got 10.10 to test and see if they fixed the control, it kept knocking my vol down in 10.4.1 and others.
<dakira> hi. I found a regression in Evolution. You can't sync to Google Calendar anymore. The calendar-type "Google" is just gone. This is on a vanilla installation of maverick with all updates installed.
<bdogg> can someone help me with JACK audio in maverick
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-22
<ChogyDan> micahg: What you describe for maverick, I had on lucid as well
 * ChogyDan responds 2 hours later  :)
<micahg> ChogyDan: ah
<ChogyDan> micahg: I would like it set at 'conservative' myself, but it refuses to stay, even after going to sleep, it will reset to something else
<krabador> i'm using today's daily build and i can see a general speed improvement, specially with firefox 3.6.10 newest flash plugin and mesa drivers
<bdogg> can someone help me with jack audio
<bdogg> i cant get it working
<wirechief> bdogg have you used fuser to find out what might be holding your audio system ? something might be keeping your jack from working
<bdogg> nope
<bdogg> how do i do that
<wirechief> sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<wirechief> that will show you whats using it now.
<wirechief> before and after you try jack so you know whats going on
<wirechief> always a good tool when trying to find out why sound doesnt work
<bdogg> /dev/snd/controlC0:  brian     10193 F.... pulseaudio
<bdogg> /dev/snd/seq:        timidity   1113 F.... timidity
<bdogg>                      brian     10162 F.... qjackctl
<wirechief> geeze we are suppose to get hit with hail, large as golfballs
<wirechief> well pulseaudio might be normal.
<wirechief> dont know about the timidity a
<bdogg> right now i have it configured so that
<bdogg> it starts minimized to tray
<bdogg> but if i start it from JACK controll
<bdogg> it crashes
<bdogg> and sometimes crashes the whole system
<wirechief> look at your systems error log maybe a clue there.
<bdogg> command?
<bdogg> how do i check system log?
<wirechief> with tail /var/log/syslog
<wirechief> also you can check dmesg for errors
<wirechief> you will probably have to google the errors for help
<wirechief> you run those before and after crashes to get a idea whats going on.
<Pertheria> I'm assuming 10.04->10.10 will be a seamless upgrade? or will it require a re-run of live cd, and reinstall and re-setup?
<wirechief> just make sure you have 10.04 fully up to date before you try it
<Pertheria> yeah
<wirechief> still could have issues though
<Pertheria> so if i am reinstalling anyway, should wait for it to go live and just install straight, ok
<wirechief> thats a users choice, i always like to have a up todate version for testing and fixing things, if you zsync it you can have it completely up to date
<julius__> hello
<julius__> someone ih there ?
<julius__> someon can help me ?
<Ian_corne> julius__: just state your question
<Ian_corne> And if someone can help you, they will
<bp0> is there a package that puts colored icons back in the user menu?
<bp0> the gray speech bubbles all look the same
<bp0> having colors actually made them useful
<krabador> i can see a big improvement on flash with mesa drivers, what is changed on both, on maverick?
<bazhang> BobPOW, add the wine repos to your sources.list
<bazhang> #winehq can help
<BobPOW> Ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> BobPOW:  if You have no internet connection on that PC. you proberly DONT want to be using 10.10 at this time.
<Dr_Willis> theres so many updates every day..  (havent checked today)
<Dr_Willis> 24mb of updates since 8 hrs ago.. :)
<IdleOne> without internet on that machine you are going to have a hard time
<IdleOne> but
<IdleOne> I suggest going to packages.ubuntu.com and downloading the .deb file and dependencies from there
<BobPOW> Ok, thanks for the url, I'm checking it out now
<IdleOne> BobPOW: welcome
<BobPOW> Thanks for helping me out.  I need to get off the computer for now.  See you all later.
<crucialhoax> I cant install 10.10! It kees freezing at retrieving file 2 of 6
<alex_mayorga> ppa removal anyone?
<alex_mayorga> !info ppa
<ubottu> Package ppa does not exist in maverick
<alex_mayorga> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<bjsnider> use ppa-purge
<alex_mayorga> !ppa-purge
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: thanks!
<headstrong> would ubuntu 10.10 be a lts version in the future?
<bjsnider> no it would not
<headstrong> oh, i have know all what i want to know
<headstrong> s/know/known
<jiohdi> when the real arrives, can beta just be upgraded?
<alex_mayorga> crashy telepathy-butterfly  anyone?
<bjsnider> jiohdi, yes
<jiohdi> 10.10 beta seems a bit sluggish on a nettop
<MTeck> So... I screwed up my computer and removed something I shouldn't have.....
<MTeck> I can connecto to both wireless and wired networks. I can ping IP's. But I can't resolve hostnames to IP's. Any ideas why?
<alex_mayorga> Bug #597381
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 597381 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _signal_text_received()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597381
<jiohdi> MTeck: just a guess, but seems like DHCP related?
<jiohdi> not sure if I got those letters right
<MTeck> gall dangit....
<MTeck> I setup the chroot.... but this cd I have is for 32bit
<MTeck> I'm guessing I'm screwed here - until I can get a 64bit live cd...
<MTeck> unless I knew exactly what I was missing so I could grab debs
<ChogyDan> MTeck Im curious, what happens when you try to run apt?
<MTeck> ChogyDan: apt works fine
<ChogyDan> MTeck so why doesn't it work?
<MTeck> I can't resolve dns - so while apt works fine, it can't download anything
<ChogyDan> MTeck how about: sudo mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf          or something like that
<MTeck> ChogyDan: I usually just cp -L
<MTeck> but that won't help me..
<MTeck> I can't chroot into it
<MTeck> I'm on a 32bit live cd (only normal sized cd I have) and the system is 64bit
<loutasker> hey is meerkat stable enough to install atm?
<loutasker> i really don't want to have to download and install 10.04 then 10.10 in 3 weeks
<loutasker> and i want to update today
<Tukon> hi all
<Tukon> i installed a clean 10.10 kubuntu amd64 daily alternate build and it has a faint outline of a plasmoid stuck on the desktop
<Tukon> any idea how to get a list of running plasmoids?
<Tukon> or just any idea as to what it might be?
<dlbike76> Hello.  How stable is the current dailybuild?
<IdleOne> loutasker: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta it is stable FOR ME. YMMV.
<loutasker> thanks IdleOne
<Tukon> dlbike76: seems pretty stable to me
<Tukon> dlbike76: from here on out, should just be bugfixing until release
<loutasker> release is in 3 weeks right?
<Tukon> release on 10/10/10!
<cactaur> Hi guys. Testing out Maverick beta on an old laptop here, but ran into a problem and I was looking for advice. My laptop had 10.04 on it with no sweat, so I decided to do a fresh install of 10.10. I do a fairly standard procedure, use custom partitioning and preserve the partitions (/dev/sda1:swap, /dev/sda2:/boot, /dev/sda3:/). But this time I decide to experiment and set / as btrfs. Install goes well from there and I restart. On booting I get a 
<gr0kk3d> hi folks. I am having problems getting fgrx running on ATI in Meerkat
<gr0kk3d> fglrx
<gr0kk3d> I tried the x-swat solution from the ubuntu forums, however I get a segmentation fault during startx
<gr0kk3d> any fixes? I really need multi-monitor support. the default driver gives me weird resolutios (un-workable)
<kklimonda> I don't think amd has released a working fglrx for maverick yet
<gr0kk3d> kklimonda thanks
<shcherbak> cactaur: strange that it did not pass my head
<cactaur> shcherbak: Seen anything like it?
<bullgard4> The file /sys/power/resume on my Ubuntu 10.10computer contains: "0.0". What does this value effect?
<bullgard4> The file /sys/power/resume on my Ubuntu 10.10 computer contains: "0:0". What does this value effect?
<papegaaij> hi all
<papegaaij> a few weeks ago, i tried to install 10.10 beta, but it didn't detect my hdd's
<papegaaij> i found this: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16606
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 16606 in Serial ATA "sata_sil no longer detects sata hard disk" [High,Resolved: code_fix]
<papegaaij> will this go into the 10.10 release?
<MTecknology> I think it's time to give up making this system work for tonight.....
<MTecknology> at least I have more than one..... (I wish true anyway)
<vega_> papegaaij: kernel freeze was sometime ago.. so don't know
<vega_> download the kernel source package and see if the patch is there
<alvin> Against what package would one report errors with hibernate (or actually waking up again)?
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  short question:   I just installed maverick on my computer.. and for some reason X always consumes 100% cpu power from one of my processors... any ideaß
<howlymowly> ?
<TheInfinity> howlymowly: control logs, raise debug levels, ... the usual thinks to do :)
<sandGorgon> alvin, there is an existing bug for sleep/hibernate and resume - bug568711
<alvin> sandGorgon: Thanks!
<alvin> bug 568711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568711 in linux (Ubuntu) "Resume from suspend does not work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568711
<sandGorgon> alvin, this bug is really, really frustrating and is why I'm being forced to use Win7 frequently. It's marked as confirmed, but medium importance and "unassigned"
<sandGorgon> I would pay for a bounty towards fixing this bug
<alvin> sandGorgon: I see. It's indeed strange. I have several computers who couldn't resume from hibernate anymore since Lucid. (i would pay bounties for several bugs, but that's another discussion)
<alvin> Well, I marked the bug as affecting me. Pity you can't say on how many computers ;-)
<Trewas> comment number 100 wraps up that bug nicely :)
<sandGorgon> alvin, seconded on the "several bugs" part ! I actually sent a mail to Linus asking him to start a unified bounty system for linux bugs - so that people vote on features with their purses. never got a reply :(
<Trewas> suspend/resume bugs are often very hardware specific and such broadly titled bug reports become quickly useless for anyone to actually work on fixing the bug
<alvin> sandGorgon: That doesn't surprise me. Linus only (well, it's a lot) does the kernel
<sandGorgon> Trewas, it was triaged and confirmed : does that imply the cause was located ?
<sandGorgon> alvin, Linus is the fulcrum. A bounty system blessed by him, would quickly become the defacto - all for the good for those of us who earn through linux.
<alvin> No, but it does imply that there is indeed a problem. hibernate is tricky because (quote Linux: ACPI was written by monkeys on crack). A lot of hardware has to receive exceptions and blacklisting and so on,...
<Trewas> sandGorgon: not really
<sandGorgon> alvin, did you by any chance give Tux-on-Ice  a try ? I'm leanng towards giving it a try
<alvin> Parts of the kernel already receive funding through the Linux foundation and developers from several distro's. Money should go to the distro's so they can pay their developers. Of course, that's only the kernel part. Ubuntu has ubuntu-specific bugs. Linus has nothing to do with that. (I'm looking at upstart)
<alvin> sandGorgon: No, not heard of it.
<g0bl1n> hi, are custom keyboard shortcuts working ? netbook edition here
<alvin> I chose Ubuntu. I do consider that choice a lot, but I do think it's still a viable option. It's fun to switch distro's when you're a student, but when you deployed close to 50 Ubuntu systems, you don't change them overnight.
<g0bl1n> need Mod4+T to open a gnome-terminal
<g0bl1n> alvin, that's the reason for LTS to exist ;-)
<alvin> Yes, and that's a good thing. Unfortunately, LTS does not mean 'more stable'
<sandGorgon> alvin, true. the problem is that enterprise funding does not always intersect with desktop user needs. And that is what I propose on wanting. A way for the common man to put his $0.02 (literally) to vote for the features that he/she wants. And a stackoverflow like mechanism to upvote/downvote... the bounty being earned by the developer who implements it. crowdsourcing linux funding.. if you will
<sandGorgon> g0bl1n, same issue exists in lucid as well - that being the primary reason I tried out maverick in the first place
<alvin> sandGorgon: True. this hibernate bug for example is not important for most enterprises. I miss it on my notebook, but that's about it.
<g0bl1n> sandGorgon, I had it working very well on 10.04
<alvin> I's give more importance to a reliable boot process
<g0bl1n> alvin, are you talking about the hibernating bug on a low batt status ?
<sandGorgon> alvin, for me my work is affected to a degree that I dont mind throwing money on it. and on getting a svgalib backend to the plymouth monstrosity
<sandGorgon> bug 568711 | g0bl1n
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568711 in linux (Ubuntu) "Resume from suspend does not work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568711
<g0bl1n> oh ok
<alvin> g0bl1n: No, hibernating works (tested while plugged to the net), but resuming doesn't.
<alvin> sandGorgon: Me too. Lucid (yes, the LTS) caused a whole network to have troubles with the network cards.(all mac addresses are wrong and several reboots are needed before the network connects. Manually running dhclient also works, but normal users don't have access) The bug is supposedly fixed, but I have not noticed it on any computer. still get daily phone calls with complaints. I might just switch network cards on all computers...
<alvin> I'm hoping Maverick fixes it, but I didn't want to upgrade from the LTS release :-(
<g0bl1n> I'm loving Maverick netbook gui. really loving it
<mikeconcepts> why does updating cache take so long, like over 15 minutes. is this normal or is there something broken?
<mikeconcepts> it has been this way since the install several days ago and I've never seen this problem before
<mikeconcepts> when I refresh update manager is when it takes over 15 minutes to complete, this isn't right, normally I expect a check of the repros to go rather quick
<mikeconcepts> please someone comment as I feel something is broken
<alvin> A lot of things change in the maverick repo's. Maybe you are on a slow connection?
<mikeconcepts> alvin, I have a fast connection and never had this issue with years of linux distro usage
<sobczyk> I unserstand that fglrx will not work on maverick?
<sobczyk> anyone can suggest a fix for http://paste.ubuntu.com/498410/ ?
<sobczyk> the same happens for radeon driver
<alvin> sobczyk: Have you tried filing a bug report?
<sobczyk> not yet, installed 10.10 while ago and was disappointed that there is no fglrx
<sobczyk> is it normal that after crash I cant switch to console?
<alvin> sobczyk: I think so. I don't have an ATI card, but after a crash switching to console gives a blank screen too. (nvidia)
<sobczyk> I'll try disabling glx and see if it help, then file a bug report
<GutZuWiSSeN> ive updated to 10.10 .. but xorg needs up to 100% cpu ...  is that a known bug?
<volodya> I've got nvidia 3100M and nvidia's driver, and kwin often tells me the "compositing was slow and disabled", which is not expected. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<mikeconcepts> one of the updates today includes update manager, perhaps this will resolve really slow cache update
<krabador> i look a good general speed improvement on maverick, how was it possible?
<duffydack> fglrx is a bit of a deal breaker for me, unless there is a way to turn this damn fan down.
<GutZuWiSSeN> ive updated to 10.10 .. but xorg needs up to 100% cpu ...  any ideas?
<Bill> is there an evolution mail group?
<pegasusbill> anyone around?
<hggdh> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pegasusbill> thanks
<pegasusbill> what is causing (send/receive icon to be grayed out in evolution mail client
<Akram> And to understand very well show images and share them in this site : http://imgur.com/
<sobczyk> as I updated to 10.10 I lost all sound, I knew that I had to install linux-alsa-driver-modules from dev repos, reboot and all worked fine, but it's not the case for maverick, even the hdmi audio is not working, any help?
<cwillu_at_work> anyone else lose the ability to mouse-scroll the volume control?
<Pici> Does anyone else notice openoffice.org spamming apt-listchanges with changelogs? Or is something messed up on my system?
<bcurtiswx_> hey all, whats the best gmail app for the indicator applet ?
<bcurtiswx_> this can be opinion based :P
<Slasher`> well since i use amsn anyway, i use amsn to notify me of new mail
<bcurtiswx_> for gmail?
<Slasher`> yeah theres a pop3 plugin for it
<Slasher`> actually wait
<jbroome> bcurtiswx_: there's only about 3, try them and see what you like
<Slasher`> the plugin i use is called gnotify
<bcurtiswx_> OK
<bcurtiswx_> does one of them work with the indicator applet?
<bcurtiswx_> or all?
<Slasher`> i have no idea
<Slasher`> sorry
<bcurtiswx_> found one that fits what i want exactly! gm-notify
<nemo> So.
<nemo> I have no sound under maverick
<nemo> this machine has not had any version of ubuntu before, so it could be a long-standing issue
<nemo> hmm
 * nemo hunts around for some older CDs
<xfact> nemo, Did you upgrade?
<nemo> xfact: this was a fresh install
<nemo> xfact: laptop originally had, oh, windows 7 or something
<nemo> is now nestled on a lil' partition that I haven't fired up
<xfact> hum
<nemo> found a CD that says "jaunty nightly"
<nemo> let's see what happens..
<goshawk> hi i'm experiencing a big problem with maverick: just installed and upgraded and the screen doesn't refresh if i don't type something in the keyboard or i move the mouse and system load is at 4.15 without doing nothing and the most consuming cpu process is the gnome-system-monitor at 8%
<nemo> goshawk: what's your graphics card model?
<nemo> and driver you're using for it?
<nemo> xfact: BTW. not hearing anything under jaunty too
<nemo> sooo, presumably not a regression
<goshawk> nemo i'm using a ati radeon
<goshawk> i didn't install any driver, no proprietary driver
<nemo> goshawk: can you not get more precise, like, output from lspci?
<nemo> ok. so not using fglrx
<goshawk> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<nemo> hm. I don't know much about graphics in maverick, but I wonder if they have tried enabling 3d support yet
<goshawk> yep no fglrx
<nemo> in the radeon driver
<goshawk> nemo, yep it's not about 3d
<nemo> is compiz enabled?
<goshawk> it worked flawlessy
<goshawk> before
<goshawk> i think it's also in the tty1 this problem
<goshawk> let me try
<goshawk> wait
<nemo> hm. so you're using radeonhd ?
<goshawk> nemo,
<goshawk> yep
<nemo> sooo *does* it impact TTY? that would help narrow things down a bit at least
<goshawk> yep but it seems a problem of kslowd000
<goshawk> it appears on my top
<goshawk> and yes
<goshawk> it happens on tty1 too
<goshawk> system load is 5.96 now with only xchat + gnome-terminal + top
<goshawk> nemo, found the problem
<goshawk> This sounds exactly like the issue I've been seeing on a T500 laptop, as
<goshawk> well (GM45 board). The slowdowns render the system essentially
<goshawk> unusable, as it can spend a loooong time just moving the mouse cursor a
<goshawk> few pixels on the screen. During this time, nothing else on the display
<goshawk> is updating (glxgears drops to 0fps). Things generally seem to be
<goshawk> working fine if I am not moving the mouse, or if I'm not running X.
<goshawk> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1238374 it seems a kernel problem
<nemo> nice
<nemo> goshawk: maybe you can solve my problem :)
<nemo> although it doesn't seem to be maverick related unfortunately
<goshawk> nemo, say what's your problem maybe i can help
<nemo> goshawk: no sound on this Sony VPC-B11KGX
<nemo> devices all seem to be showing up in the panel fine
<nemo> didn't seem to work in jaunty either though :(
<goshawk> in lspgimem the output of lspci
<goshawk> i had the same issue
<goshawk> let's see if it's the same audio card
<nemo> yeah. 'sec
<nemo> machine is under Windows 7 partition I kept around
<nemo> wanted to make sure sound worked there
<nemo> seems to be working, but really really soft...
<nemo> ah. cranked up volume. is fine
<nemo> two sound devices listed in windows, I assume one is the hdmi, and the other is the analog
<nemo> alrighty. rebooting
<nemo> hm. actually... my lspci is already in the kernel oops bug report I filed :)
<sobczyk> anyone had problems with kopete not in system tray?
<nemo> goshawk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/640154/+attachment/1591721/+files/Lspci.txt
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 640154 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference in ips_adjust in intel_ips on Sony VPC-B11KGX " [Undecided,New]
<nemo> goshawk: for that one I just disabled intel_ips for now - looked like a total failure to correctly detect the HW
<goshawk> nemo, no it's a different
<goshawk> audio card
<goshawk> from mine
<sobczyk> I see you discuss intel-ips, what the module is for? it spams the logs
<nemo> sobczyk: heh. was reading the code yesterday...
<goshawk> nemo, did you try to alter the detection via alsa ?
<nemo> ran a quick search for intel_ips on google codesearch...
<nemo> goshawk: haven't tried anything except enabling the audio group ppa
<nemo> goshawk: any suggestions happily taken
<nemo> goshawk: oh. and fiddling around in the settings of course
<nemo> trying to switch in gui between the various sound systems
<nemo> sobczyk: anyway. is right in the header of the file
<nemo> I'll message to avoid spam
<nemo> but yeah, apparently about allowing the cpu and gpu to cooperate
<nemo> since my system is totally failing on detection of cpu and gpu, seems like blacklisting for my HW is probably best
<nemo> might be what the ubuntu team will end up doing anyway
<nemo> this code looks to be fairly new too
<sobczyk> is it intel graphics only?
<goshawk> nemo,
<goshawk> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<nemo> hm
<goshawk> on /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<nemo> alllrighty
<nemo> sobczyk: looks like... but obviously I haven't looked into it too much
<nemo> hm
<nemo> ok. not that sure. but seems likely
<MTecknology> why does gcalctool depends on liblaunchpad-integration1 :S
<MTecknology> that isn't making sense to me
<nemo> goshawk: BTW, killing pulseaudio is a great way to completely lock up gnome in maverick :(
<nemo> even the simplest processes max out CPU
<nemo> only way I could solve was restarting gdm
<goshawk> nemo, did you try  to restart after the editing of alsa-base.conf ?
<nemo> goshawk: this also happened if I tried switching to a silly audio device in the list in sound config (an input one instead of output)
<nemo> restarting now
<nemo> anyway, just selecting that device was enough to completely lock everything up
<splashote> hi, how to update to 10.10 on the netbook edition
<nemo> goshawk: no change
<goshawk> splashote, serioudly, don't do it
<splashote> goshawk: not usable yet?
<goshawk> splashote, it's the worst beta i've ever seen with bugs at kernel level which makes my system sluggish
<splashote> goshawk: ok, thanks for your advice. i think i'll try lxde then
<goshawk> :)
<djzn> is maverick a car?
<MTecknology> no
<djzn> which is the possibility of
<MTecknology> http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3A+maverick
<djzn> having the ability to lasso files in list-view in nautilus
<djzn> Mteck: google images, returns a car... lol
<djzn> lasso files in list-view (brasero OK) , nautilus (no go)
<cwillu_at_work> bug #645370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 645370 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Suspend locks the screen despite gconf settings to the contrary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645370
<cwillu_at_work> bug #645379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 645379 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "[regression] mousewheel over indicator volume control no longer changes volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645379
<MichealH> I think Evolution should have the Ubuntu  branding
<KipMacy> does the kernel that comes with maverick respond slow?  maybe it's in a debug mode I am unaware of?
<MTecknology> How dangerous would data=writeback be to use for /?
<MTecknology> KipMacy: there's a lot of debugging enabled in the generic kernel
<KipMacy> is there a quick way to turn it off, or do i just have to wait for release date
<MTecknology> it'll always be there
<MTecknology> it helps sith bug reporting
<MichealH> Like apport
<MTecknology> I didn't notice any performance decreases this time though
<MichealH> That needs access
<cwillu_at_work> MTecknology, do you recall the ext4 troubles with empty files?
<MTecknology> cwillu_at_work: not really..
<cwillu_at_work> KipMacy, you're probably leaping to conclusions that you shouldn't be :p
<cwillu_at_work> MTecknology, well, you'll have the same sorts of troubles :p
 * MichealH seconds cwillu_at_work 
<cwillu_at_work> KipMacy, what's slow, such that you think the kernel is the problem?
<MTecknology> files that were removed but the inode stayed?
<MichealH> cwillu_at_work: Do you think the first Email you get form evolution should have the Ubuntu branding
<MichealH> And the sender is "The Ubuntu Community"
<cwillu_at_work> MTecknology, file metadata should be fine, but the contents are not guarenteed:  you may find files with old data, or empty, or any number of things after a unclean reboot
<cwillu_at_work> MichealH, I think such "welcome" emails should be banished from email clients
<BajK> ohh I am so much looking forward to 10.10.. that package manager is just awesome! and network manager seems to be polished as well (no more stupid tray application but plasmoid)
<cwillu_at_work> they're just spam.  That they come from the client itself doesn't change that.
<MichealH> cwillu_at_work: :L
<MTecknology> cwillu_at_work: ok.. makes enough sense - probably not worth resking on a laptop - except for the partition that rarely has new content - I use it for compiling a lot of crap
<cwillu_at_work> MTecknology, if you have lots of memory, do your compiling on a tmpfs :p
<MTecknology> cwillu_at_work: can you tell the kernel to compile inside of a tmpfs when the content sits on a permanent fs?
<MTecknology> I'm using tmpfs for /tmp
<cwillu_at_work> MTecknology, yes, but this has nothing to do with the kernel
<cwillu_at_work> MTecknology, it's just a matter of telling the makefile where to build
<MTecknology> cwillu_at_work: that's the biggest thing I compile in it
<cwillu_at_work> oh, you mean the kernel source, yes
<MTecknology> I might have to play with that though...
<MTecknology> I think most time is spent off the hard drive though
<cwillu_at_work> you'd be surprised
<cwillu_at_work> granted that cache is supposed to get you basically all of the benefits
<cwillu_at_work> but there's alot of small files generated and mucked about
<MTecknology> my kernel fully compiled is also 2.5MB without any modules :P
 * cwillu_at_work guesses MTecknology thinks that's relevant, although he can't imagine why :p
<MTecknology> only relevant because we're talking about me compiling a kernel
<MTecknology> I have one last question.... the sync mount option - how does that work
<MTecknology> I know how I 'think' it would work - but the term async comes to mind
<cwillu_at_work> MTecknology, sync is... not what you want :p
<MTecknology> oh.....
<MTecknology> helpful man page
<cwillu_at_work> it means that no write calls return before the data hits the disk, which is basically never what you want
<cwillu_at_work> it's an implicit fsync after every call
<MTecknology> that sounds kinda really slow
<cwillu_at_work> yes.
<cwillu_at_work> it has its uses
<MTecknology> removable media.
<MTecknology> so async would be default then..
<cwillu_at_work> although you have to realize that in many situations, such writes represent partial work by an application, and aren't valid anyway
<cwillu_at_work> such applications are broken to begin with, but...
<MTecknology> there's no fun mount options to play with for swap
<MTecknology> only what you do with swap
<cwillu_at_work> you can put swap on a compressed loopback
<MTecknology> that sounds super efficient :P
<MTecknology> cwillu_at_work: you ever do that?
<cwillu_at_work> yes, on a compressed btrfs rootfs
<cwillu_at_work> made cmason cry, it did
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> I can specify a max for tmpfs.. I know I can...
<MTecknology> there... just had to remember how to work the new google
<MTecknology> cwillu_at_work: maybe I should put /var/log on tmpfs too :D
<cwillu_at_work> that's kinda silly
<MTecknology> indeed
<cwillu_at_work> persistent log files are your friend
<cwillu_at_work> don't hurt your friends
<MTecknology> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=16450 <-- about half way down
<MTecknology> that would definitely be a solid definition of a memory leak..
<MTecknology> the longer you run, the more ram you use
<MTecknology> I tried to add data=writeback on /opt but mount didn't like that..
<MTecknology> cwillu_at_work: You happen to have logs for this channel where you could do a grep for MTecknology and http ?
<MTecknology> I apparently didn't turn on logging for this channel
<cwillu_at_work> yes, why?
<cwillu_at_work> what are you looking for?
<MTecknology> I was hoping you could maybe tell me the link given to me
<cwillu_at_work> http://andreascarpino.it/2010/04/xorg-1-8-synaptics-touchpad-configuration/
<MTecknology> was that the last one?
<cwillu_at_work> but, have you looked at the mouse config page?
<cwillu_at_work> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Xorg_method\
<MTecknology> It was about ext4
<cwillu_at_work> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text=linux-backports-modu
<cwillu_at_work> might have been when I was out of channel
<MTecknology> it was a blog by somebody.. they might not have hilighted me..
<cwillu_at_work> well, then grepping for MTeck isn't gonna help now is it? :p
<cwillu_at_work> Sep 21 12:54:09 <andycc>        Here you go: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/projects/set-up-ubuntu-for-speed/#ext3
<MTecknology> :D
<cwillu_at_work> -C5 option to grep :p
 * MTecknology hugs cwillu_at_work 
 * cwillu_at_work checks the link for excessive silliness
<MTecknology> I'm not goign to try it - just wanted to get the bookmark
<cwillu_at_work> the tune2fs is sufficient, the rest of the options are just going to confuse matters
<cwillu_at_work> yes, there's some excessive silliness in that link
<cwillu_at_work> red flags go up when people say "Like relatime and noatime, nobh is a flag for ext3 that might improve disk performance, and maybe even overall speed. As with every tweak, the results will depend on the hardware and the system."
<cwillu_at_work> i.e:  "I have no idea what I'm talking about, duhr"
<MTecknology> and the stability
<cwillu_at_work> ignore the existence of nobh, it's a low level detail that should only unbreak really _really_ broken apps which probably don't exist anymore
<MTecknology> aight.. brb
<MTecknology> noatime,nodiratime <- should be pretty safe for non / partitions?
<MTecknology> or pointless?
<cwillu_at_work> pointless
<cwillu_at_work> relatime is the default, has 99% of the benefit of noatime, and 99% of the benefit of having updated atimes
<cwillu_at_work> wow, he both recommends wiping a drive before reinstalling (as if the data on old partitions needs to be wiped before repartitioning), and recommends a full utility cd for the task rather than a simple dd
<MTecknology> what about the tune2fs part of what he said?
<MTecknology> sudo tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/sda1
<cwillu_at_work> that's the right way to change the setting, setting it in the fs metadata itself rather than depending on a runtime setting
<cwillu_at_work> honestly, if you're gonna run beta software anyway, you might as well use btrfs :D
<MTecknology> maybe I'll play with that on my other system
<cwillu_at_work> most of that page is pretty questionable
<MTecknology> and .. brb
<MTecknology> heh..
<MTecknology> boot time cut in half by removing ureadahead
<MTecknology> cwillu_at_work: how's that for uber? :P
<MTecknology> there's not enough for it to read for the read to really help..
<BajK> will Kubuntu 10.10 as well support multitouch or is it ubuntu only?
<krabador> hi people, i'm trying today's daily build , and it's really fastest than up-to-date 10.04. What's changed for this result?
<krabador> hi people, i'm trying today's daily build , and it's really fastest than up-to-date 10.04. What's changed for this result?
<cwillu_at_work> krabador, any one of a million things depending on your hardware and what you installed in 10.04?
<krabador> cwillu_at_work, the same machine
<cwillu_at_work> that's not at all what I meant
<krabador> cwillu_at_work, i mean a fresh up-to-date installation of the 10.04 and today's maverick daily build
<cwillu_at_work> "I bought a new car, and it runs faster than my old one.  What changed?"
<krabador> cwillu, speed on the machine i'm using, is the same, on 9.04 9.10 10.04
<krabador> cwillu_at_work, speed on the machine i'm using, is the same, on 9.04 9.10 10.04
<cwillu_at_work> "my 99, 2001 and 2004 toyotas ran at the same speed"
<krabador> is an athlon 1800+ 1gbram
<cwillu_at_work> "is a 2.2L V4"
<krabador> cwillu_at_work, isn't the same for today's maverick
<krabador> i'm only ask what is realy changed
<cwillu_at_work> krabador, a million things
<cwillu_at_work> you haven't said what changed for you even.  "Faster" doesn't mean anything.
<cwillu_at_work> Is it "faster" because it boots quicker?  Or is it "faster" because the visual effects are disabled?  Or is it "faster" because the menu fade-in time was decreased?
<krabador> cwillu_at_work, faster on general gui using, and sure on firefox with flash
 * cwillu_at_work headdesks
<krabador> with the same machine, on the 10.04 i have the worse prestation that all previous version
<cwillu_at_work> you have no idea what is faster in particular, and so I won't be able to figure out why it's faster.
<krabador> i told you, gnome use (i tried all the themes), and browsing flash sites
<krabador> this test machine, is the same by years, and now, i had the same flash prestations by years
<krabador> *and now i haven't the same prestation that was almost the same with all previous versions
<krabador> i believe the worse, version by version, and now i can't tell it
<jbroome> i'd check for a changelog and poke through that
<BUGabundo> anyone can advise me, on how to get my all OS back to english»
<BUGabundo> »
<BUGabundo> ??
<BUGabundo> something is really messed up with the Language Support tool :(
<MaximLevitsky> With maveric for first time ever,  compilation of few libraries I do can't seem to find includes
<MaximLevitsky> Could somebody help me?
<MaximLevitsky> for example I compile pixman now and its test suite can't find the gtk.h
<MaximLevitsky> Of course because its not included in CFLAGS
<MaximLevitsky> glib.h more correctly
<MaximLevitsky> Thanks for (no) help. I figured that out
<MaximLevitsky> a disto update downgraded the pixman version and that made pkg-config to fail to get cflags for many gnome libraries
<MaximLevitsky> now reinstalled, and works fine
<MaximLevitsky> Thanks again for no help
<christophoros> hello i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and got a problem. i already search google  and documentation and got nothing. i got USB speakers connected on my PC and i cant hear any music. speakers are : Creative Z CInema... please someone give me some help :)
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: don't know much about that, but I could help a bit
<jbroome> MaximLevitsky: you realize this is a beta and things are likely to go wonky, right?
<christophoros> i will appriciate it  :)
<christophoros> so what we can look first? (am kinda new to ubuntu )
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: first let see if you got the device listed in lsusb output
<christophoros> <MaximLevitsky> sure can u guite me throught terminal pls?
<jbroome> christophoros: you sure you should be running 10.10 right now?
<christophoros> yes
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: you pretty much just need to open gnome-terminal
<MaximLevitsky> its in Applications
<christophoros> <MaximLevitsky shall i paste u here what i get ?
<christophoros> i ant see any speakers on
<christophoros> cant*
<christophoros> i only see my wireless kayboard card reader etc
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: since there could be many different problems I would like to attempt to approach the problem from low level up
<MaximLevitsky> it could be that just volume is muted or something like that
<christophoros> already checked that
<MaximLevitsky> so, look at output of aplay -l
<MaximLevitsky> I think you should see 2 cards there
<MaximLevitsky> the internal and usb
<christophoros> hmm what shall i write in term ?
<MaximLevitsky> aplay -l
<christophoros> yeh i can see my z cinema there
<MaximLevitsky> could you put output of aplay -l to a http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<christophoros> sure
<christophoros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/498765/
<MaximLevitsky> ok, now open 'sound preferences' . Just click on the volume icon on top and select that from menu
<christophoros> i can hear some music when i test them but its toooo low
<christophoros> and the sound is maxed
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: you are on hardware tab, right?
<christophoros> yeh
<Dink> christophoros, I had to mess with pavcontrol to get my usb speakers working. Had to unmute,enable and increase volume there.
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: indeed, but first be sure you selected the usb speakers as output device on output tab
<christophoros> my wireless speaker controller can unmute and mute and turn speakers on and off but i can increase volume
<christophoros> they are selected on output
<MaximLevitsky> ok, now in the console run 'alsamixer -Dhw:1'
<MaximLevitsky> as the Dink suggests
<MaximLevitsky> I must say that its somewhat a regression when gnome removed the alsa mixer
<MaximLevitsky> ah, and be sure that in sound preferences the output volume is on 100%
<christophoros> am at alsa mixer and everythink as i see are normal
<MaximLevitsky> and in sound preferencies, the output volume is ok?
<christophoros> hmm i think its ok now everythink is maxxed but in the speakers screen is half the volume
<christophoros> only way to turn the volume up is by remote control
<christophoros> i can use remote for almost every faction exept for volume
<MaximLevitsky> btw how you measure the volume now?
<MaximLevitsky> the Test button?
<MaximLevitsky> if so its new feature
<christophoros> i have a movie running
<MaximLevitsky> Ah, ok
<christophoros> tes buttons is helpfull tho hehe
<MaximLevitsky> if so, maybe the totem volume isn't maxed?
<christophoros> i use vlc
<christophoros> and its maxxed
<christophoros> now the problem is the wireless remote tat i cant turn music up
<christophoros> thats the problem now
<MaximLevitsky> why?
<christophoros> software problem solved
<christophoros> i dont know
<christophoros> i can use all the factions of the remote exept that
<MaximLevitsky> you mean the remote has the volume up button?
<christophoros> yeh
<christophoros> its the logitech remote
<christophoros> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=logitech+z+cinema&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=14888422083363601434&ei=U3maTKfCKYGj4QbZ28hf&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCsQ8wIwAg#
<MaximLevitsky> note that there is a probability that this function is implemented in software
<christophoros> thats my speakers
<christophoros> what u mean implemented in software ?
<MaximLevitsky> the button might send a keypress to the OS
<christophoros> hmm in win7 works fine dunno whats wrong
<christophoros> btw in alsa its should be a volume up colum right ?
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: you mean alsamixer?
<christophoros> yes
<MaximLevitsky> what controls btw you see there?
<christophoros> Bass treble and PCM
<MaximLevitsky> and PCM is on 100% I guess
<christophoros> yes
<MaximLevitsky> btw if you play with PCM, does output  volume change?
<christophoros> nop
<christophoros> just  tryed it
<MaximLevitsky> And if you remember, W7 had a volume slider for the speakers?
<christophoros> yeh software
<MaximLevitsky> what do you mean?
<christophoros> when i was using the remote tha dialog box was poping up and showing me what i was doing with the remote
<MaximLevitsky> Aha...
<christophoros> but the strange is that i can use the remote now
<christophoros> but i cant use the volume
<MaximLevitsky> And you did install some 'drivers', right?
<christophoros> in ubuntu no thought it doesnt support the disk i have
<MaximLevitsky> Of course, I mean in W7
<christophoros> yes in w7 i did but without drivers when i just installed w7 the remote was working
<MaximLevitsky> including volume up/down?
<christophoros> yes
<MaximLevitsky> interesting
<MaximLevitsky> but when you pressed volume up/down, did you see some screen feedback or not?
<christophoros> yep
<MaximLevitsky> I am thinking that this vol up/down is just a keypress
<christophoros> what u mean keypress
<MaximLevitsky> could you give me an lspci -vvv output via pastebin?
<christophoros> sure
<MaximLevitsky> I mean it shows up as an additional keyboard
<christophoros> let me restart the pc a sec
<christophoros> back
<MaximLevitsky> I just want to tell you one thing
<MaximLevitsky> usb device can show themselfs as all kinds of devices
<MaximLevitsky> Like modems often present a mass storage device with W drivers...
<MaximLevitsky> In out case the speakers might present a keyboard device in addition to speakers themselfs
<christophoros> yeh
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: so, lets look at lsusb -vv
<christophoros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/498784/
<christophoros> terminal cuts me off the first lines
<MaximLevitsky> which are the importaint
<MaximLevitsky> you go to edit->profile preferencies
<MaximLevitsky> then scrolling tab
<MaximLevitsky> and select unlimited
<MaximLevitsky> or even better just write output to file
<MaximLevitsky> it done this was
<MaximLevitsky> lsusb -vv > output
<MaximLevitsky> > redirects the output to file
<MaximLevitsky> and the 'output' is a name of the file
<christophoros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/498786/
<christophoros> done
<MaximLevitsky> could be anything
<MaximLevitsky> not bad...
<MaximLevitsky> 'bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device '
<MaximLevitsky> Yep, it defines a keyboard...
<BUGabundo> MaximLevitsky: christophoros: fyi that's why we have pastebinit app
<christophoros> oh go listen to this
<christophoros> i connected them with AUX (made room up site down to find one wire ) volume WORKS
<christophoros> BUT sound is not
<christophoros> lmao
<christophoros> omg
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: could you explain what AUX means in your case?
<BUGabundo> install paman and pavucontrol and check it
<christophoros> aux cable
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: the 3.5in jack?
<christophoros> yes
<MaximLevitsky> Its very simple
<MaximLevitsky> With USB, your speakers appear as a separate sound card
<MaximLevitsky> And a keyboard...
<christophoros> yey i fixed it
<christophoros> everythink fixed now hehe
<MaximLevitsky> With 3.5 inc cable your internal sound card drives the speakers
<christophoros> yep
<MaximLevitsky> and they probably do the volume in hardware or so
<MaximLevitsky> btw when you press volume buttons
<christophoros> i was looking in google and found this article about bunch of people had same problem
<MaximLevitsky> Do you see any screen feedback now?
<christophoros> and someone told them to try the aux cable
<christophoros> no i cant see any pop up screen now but the sound works the remote too
<MaximLevitsky> OK
<MaximLevitsky> you probably don't have usb conected
<MaximLevitsky> so its not possible
<christophoros> hmm so i think everythink is fixed now on my pc expt my 52'' screen i have connected and dont show anythink now but ill figure it out hehe
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: just one thing, you use a kind of fallback configuration
<christophoros> what u mean
<MaximLevitsky> I mean that it should work with USB
<MaximLevitsky> its kind of better
<christophoros> i think wth jack gives better quality cause its connected throught sound card
<MaximLevitsky> It should be the opposite, because through USB digital data is sent
<MaximLevitsky> and then speakers play it
<christophoros> ah yeh
<christophoros> well i search deaper in the forums maybe ill find a solution
<MaximLevitsky> I am just curious about that volume thing
<MaximLevitsky> look at /dev/input/
<christophoros> dunno same here cause its notnormal to wirk with jack and nto with usb
<MaximLevitsky> in console just do ls /dev/input
<MaximLevitsky> ls /dev/input/
<MaximLevitsky> then plug the speakers via usb
<MaximLevitsky> and see if you have new file in /dev/input/ directory
<MaximLevitsky> look carefully
<christophoros> by-id  by-path  event0  event1  event2  event3  event4  mice  mouse0
<christophoros> let me put the usb now\
<christophoros> yeh i got 1 new now
<MaximLevitsky> event5 I guess
<MaximLevitsky> now install the 'evtest' program
<MaximLevitsky> sudo apt-get install evtest
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: and open the new input device in it
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: by doing sudo evtest /dev/input/event5
<christophoros> testing it
<MaximLevitsky> now press the volup/down keys and see if you get output
<MaximLevitsky> and won't hurt trying other keys
<christophoros> still speakers volume is not going up
<MaximLevitsky> but you get output?
<MaximLevitsky> volume won't magicly change, I only want to confirm that volume up/down keys are software ones
<lukus> hi - my update manager never resets .. reports last update as 12 days ago
<lukus> does anyone here get the same?
<christophoros> pc restarted for the resolution and the volume is fixed now
<MaximLevitsky> lukus: must me something broken
<MaximLevitsky> lukus: I have just installed 10.10,don't know if I get that too
<MaximLevitsky> lukus: but did you try the refresh button?
<christophoros> <MaximLevitsky> thanks alot
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: with USB?
<christophoros> yeh
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: wierd...
<christophoros> u know i formated the pc 3 times
<christophoros> back to w7 cause of this problem
<christophoros> now its fixed never going back to windows
<christophoros> its was the only problem i had
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: I didn't fix it!
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: the problem probably will appear again sooner or later
<christophoros> i hope not ><
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: but just curious, did you get output from evtest?
<christophoros> didnt  manage to see that cause pc wanted to restard cause i was messing with x screen
<MaximLevitsky> ok, lets leave everything as is
<MaximLevitsky> But really I didn't in any way helped fix this
<christophoros> its was the conversation tho
<christophoros> i was meesing thinks up
<christophoros> maybe that helped hehe
<MaximLevitsky> I also remember myself reinstalling trying all kinds of distros...
<MaximLevitsky> Now I more or less understand the system and never reinstall anything
<christophoros> thats what i was doing in my laptop
<christophoros> 3-4 formats every day lol
<MaximLevitsky> my desktop (that I just updated) is from 7.04
<christophoros> cool
<MaximLevitsky> It still has 32 bit version 'cause I don't want to break the sequence...
<christophoros> i have the 10.10 64bit
<MaximLevitsky> on my desktop I have just (few hours ago) updated from 10.04
<christophoros> cool :)
<christophoros> btw what u suggest me to get to get some graphics in my desktop ?
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: what graphic card you have?
<christophoros> msi nvidia n250gts
<MaximLevitsky> Then install the nvidia drivers and it should be all right
<christophoros> i done it
<MaximLevitsky> Now 3D apps work?
<christophoros> nop
<christophoros> shall i get compiz?
<MaximLevitsky> First lets make some 3D app work
<christophoros> yep
<MaximLevitsky> I'll suggest you a neverball game
<MaximLevitsky> Fun game btw
<christophoros> i need 6 min to finish the updates
<christophoros> let me finish so i go make a smoke fast and well take it on from here
<MaximLevitsky> I noticed that search doesn't work in nautilus if I start it with gksu
<MaximLevitsky> Any ideas if a bugreport is filled for that?
<christophoros> back :)
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: How you installed nvidia drivers?
<christophoros> it poped me a windows and told me that ubuntu had to download the driveras
<christophoros> drivers*
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: got to System->Hardware drivers
<MaximLevitsky> Systtem->Administration->Additional Hardware drivers
<christophoros> nvidia driver is enabled
<MaximLevitsky> new lets just install the neverball ok
<christophoros> its installing the updates
<javatexan> how do I add openvpn connection to the gnome network applet?  or can I...not sure if that normal or problem
<christophoros> and takes some time
<MaximLevitsky> You can also run glxgears, glxnfo in the terminal
<MaximLevitsky> But a game really shows if 3d works on no
<MaximLevitsky> or no
<christophoros> 3d are workign now
<christophoros> on visual effects i got it on Extra
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-23
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: then its all right I guess
<christophoros> yep
<christophoros> ill install compiz when updates finish installing right ?
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: you already have it
<MaximLevitsky> that what ubuntu calls desktop effects
<christophoros> cant see it anywhere
<christophoros> ah
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: its because ubuntu default settings are well less that optiomal
<christophoros> shouldnt on visual effects when i choose Extra to show me a box that says cstumize?
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: install simple-cssm for that
<christophoros> and ill be able to turn desktops like a cube ?
<christophoros> and all the other
<MaximLevitsky> sure, its all in the settings
<MaximLevitsky> these aren't enabled I don't know why
<Tekno_> buggy
<christophoros> ok thats nice
<christophoros> and from where i can download dock bar ?
<christophoros> and some gadgets ?
<christophoros> seen some ubuntu in youtube having them
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: I don't know any decent doc bar to be honest
<Tekno_> awn
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: there are few, they look cool, but as you start using them, its not that good
<Tekno_> https://launchpad.net/awn
<MaximLevitsky> yep, I used awn
<ePirat> hello
<ePirat> i isntalled ubuntu 10.10 beta, now i cant login because i have no image... i only see white screen with some messed up objects
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: you did an update?
<ePirat> MaximLevitsky: yes
<MaximLevitsky> From what version?
<ePirat> MaximLevitsky: 10.4 i think... it was the last big version...
<MaximLevitsky> What graphical card?
<ePirat> MaximLevitsky: i must look... somewhere i have some document about the laptop...
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: I think its a bug in graphical drivers
<MaximLevitsky> Btw, you do enter name/password on boot?
<ePirat> MaximLevitsky: is there a way to downgrade without using the screen? (maybe vnc?)
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: switch to kernel console
<MaximLevitsky> ctrl+alt+F1
<ePirat> ok
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: you didn't by a chance installed nvidia drivers from theirs site?
<MaximLevitsky> install
<ePirat> what?
<MaximLevitsky> You didn't install nvidia drivers from their site?
<ePirat> no
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: ok, I just remembered that update causes similiar issue with them
<ePirat> o.o
<MaximLevitsky> in the kernel console, just type lspci, and see what GFX card you have
<MaximLevitsky> Though I am very unlikely to help
<ePirat> MaximLevitsky: wich one of the entrys is the GFX card?
<rallias> how do i update lucid now?
<MaximLevitsky> It should be neat start
<MaximLevitsky> near
<IdleOne> rallias: you don't, wait 3 more weeks for the release
<rallias> IdleOne:I'm impatient
<ePirat> MaximLevitsky: something from ATI...
<modulexploited> I have just updated from Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 to Ubuntu 10.10 and my headphone jack is not working... I've been reading the forums and the bugfixes but i am not able to fix this... I had the same problem on LTS also, before I upgraded
<ePirat> MaximLevitsky: is there a way to downgrade?
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: It won't be easy
<ePirat> hm
<ePirat> MaximLevitsky: maybe in the final release it will be fixed?
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: Unlikely I'll say
<ePirat> ohhh
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: try to ask on #radeon
<ePirat> but ok, the impirtant things i can do with kernel console
<ePirat> *important
<MaximLevitsky> Its not something I can remotely help with I guess
<aljosa> can't build amd drivers on maverick, any idea if there is known bug or am i just missing something on system?
<ePirat> MaximLevitsky: how to switch back to graphik mode?
<aljosa> i'm using ati-driver-installer-10-9-x86.x86_64.run
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: Atl+Ctrl+F7
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: also try removing compiz
<MaximLevitsky> you could for now just sudo mv it
<ePirat> what?
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: on login the compiz is started that used 3D to render the desktop
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: if 3D is broken, you can just remove the compiz for now
<ePirat> MaximLevitsky: how i do this?
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: the easist way is to rename the compiz binary
<MaximLevitsky> sudo mv /usr/bin/compiz /usr/bin/compiz.back
<ePirat> ok... rebooting now
<christophoros> <MaximLevitsky> a basic ubuntu question for u :P how do i install a file i downloade in tar.gz ?
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: what program/
<christophoros> christophoros@christophoros-desktop:~/Downloads$ dir
<christophoros> avant-window-navigator-0.4.0.tar.gz
<christophoros> this one
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: why not to install this from ubuntu repostries?
<MaximLevitsky> christophoros: as a rule of the thumb, you should always try first to install from ubuntu reportries
<MaximLevitsky> repostries
<christophoros> installing it now hehe
<ePirat> MaximLevitsky: doesnt worked :-( i will wait for final release and see if it will work
<ePirat> ciao
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: does compiz run though?
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat:
<ePirat> hm?
<MaximLevitsky> you should switch to console
<MaximLevitsky> and look at ps -e output
<MaximLevitsky> or even better ps -e | grep compiz
<MaximLevitsky> if it is then you did something wrong
<MaximLevitsky> ps -e shows list of all running tasks
<MaximLevitsky> and grep is a very common tool that filters the output
<ePirat> i cant find the | ...
<ePirat> sry but i must do now, its very LATE... (1:37 a.m)
<ePirat> *go
<MaximLevitsky> ePirat: ok, I am also very tired
<magicianlord> are you ready for maverick?
<magicianlord> or are you ready to buy some bacon
<scott_ino> do I need any additional packages to test multitouch such as two finger scrolling etc... in maverick?
<scott_ino> i know they changed this completely from Utouch or whatever other pacakges were being used
<MaximLevitsky> Shotwell looks like a double surprise to me, really
<MaximLevitsky> Looks like first photo manager that doesn't suck
<MaximLevitsky> And the second reason is *CENSORED*
<Evil_I_AM> whats the easiest way to kill yourself without pain, must be quick too
<lukus> MaximLevitsky, yep - even though updates work .. the counter isn't reset
<MaximLevitsky> lukus: stuff like that is what usualy makes me mad at ubuntu. go figure why something like that fails....
<MaximLevitsky> lukus: really don't know
<MaximLevitsky> Like now in 10.10 search doesn't work in nautilus if runs as root
<MaximLevitsky> go figure why...
<lukus> MaximLevitsky, well - usually I don't have this kind of problem .. I guess I can't be so angry as we're in beta
<MaximLevitsky> lukus: its not really a beta anymore
<MaximLevitsky> we got something like 17 days till release
<lukus> i'm not sure if that's true
<MaximLevitsky> don't expect much fixes
<lukus> there are a lot of updates - updates almost every couple of hours
<lukus> I don't think yr necessarily corrrect
<MaximLevitsky> It usually takes few versions or few days of banging the head against the wall for a bug to be fixed...
<MaximLevitsky> Nobody is to blame BTW
<MaximLevitsky> its just lack of testers and developers
<psusi> does anyone else get all kinds of FUBAR characters when they hit system->help and support?
<psusi> often followed by "sorry, !@#!%$#@%$ closed unexpectedly"?
<mgunes> psusi: bug #605577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605577 in Ubuntu Translations "Help contents title bar shows cubes with numbers instead of a proper title" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605577
<psusi> whew...
<mgunes> plenty of dupes ;)
<cowbud> anyone running into issues with not being able to play audio through all of your speakers? pavumeter shows sound going through them all but only the 3 front speakers on my setup are actually playing sound
<cowbud> hah
<cowbud> and I just fixed it :)
<cowbud> nevermind
<lfaraone> My maverick laptop won't resume from suspend as of an update to the latest kernel earlier today. Removing my proprietary nvidia drivers didn't fix the rpoblem, nor did reverting to the earlier kernel.
<lfaraone> Any ideas other than a reinstall?
<cowbud> i'd file a bug
<lfaraone> cowbud: I tried, but I kept on getting timeout errors on LP, and the LOSAs have not said anything in #launchpad.
<MTecknology> I tried doing this "ecryptfs-setup-private -u michael" and got this   Testing mount/write/umount/read...  fopen: No such file or directory  ERROR:  Could not mount private ecryptfs directory
<MTecknology> Any ideas what I did wrong?
<MTecknology> I figure it out... had an extra directory
 * edgy looking around
<rallias> Under 10.04 i had a program installed that allowed me to scroll by wiping 2 fingers across my trackpad. However, in 10.10, the effect does not occur. How do i fix this?
<JohnnyL> When upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 do you have to reinstall everything from scratch?
<mgunes> JohnnyL, no
<JohnnyL> mgunes: ok, may I ask what the process is?
<mgunes> JohnnyL, issue "update-manager -d" and follow the instructions.
<mgunes> make sure you've read http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<mortal> hello. with maverick my touchpad does not work, it is mapped 1:1 to the screen and is thus annoying. no clicking with the touchpad nor anything. the laptop is an eee 901
<mgunes> mortal, see if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection helps
<mortal> thanks
<JohnnyL> mgunes: thanks
<mgunes> mortal, JohnnyL, you're welcome
<td123> so, when is ubuntu going to add the icons back to the system menu?
<JohnnyL> lol, i had thought you were referring to me as a 'mortal'.. having Star Trek TOS flashbacks.
<JohnnyL> hahahah
<mortal> eh, I do not have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed
<mortal> and can not install because of version mismatch
<mortal> when will the xorg packages be installable on i386
<mgunes> mortal, it's hard to tell; it's usually best to just wait a while and it will get resolved
<mgunes> you can check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds for ongoing builds
<spikeb> how do i disable tap-to-click on my touchpad? the mouse settings app doesn't appear to have it
<christophoros> how can i get admin rights on sources file in etc/apt folder ?
<bp0> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bp0> just for editing?
<christophoros> yes
<bp0> that would do it then
<christophoros> alright thanks alot :)
<christophoros> am trying to install beryl
<christophoros> and check out what i get ><
<christophoros> http://pastebin.com/Z8B9JF7q
<UndiFineD> beryl does not like you
<UndiFineD> try compiz instead ;)
<christophoros> lol
<bp0> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<bp0> everything is 403 on that server
<christophoros> ><
<bp0> anyway, i thought beryl was remerged into compiz
<bp0> so there is no beryl
<christophoros> ah
<bp0> its called compiz fusion now according to WP
<UndiFineD> WP ? word perfect ?
<bp0> ... but that also says the population of elephants has tripled in the last six months
<bp0> no wikipedia
<UndiFineD> almost the same
<bp0> jesus word perfect, you must be at least 30 years old
<bp0> ;)
<UndiFineD> i am
<UndiFineD> 33
<bp0> well then
<bp0> that explains that
<bp0> ...old
<UndiFineD> not old, but experianced :)
<bp0> ok
<bp0> I just barely remember wordperfect for dos
<bp0> early 90s or so
<UndiFineD> dos, wordperfect, lotus 1-2-3 and dbaseIV, that's how you ran an office suite
<st__> how can I recover my system after sudden kernel panic?
<ikonia> st__: if the kernel has a panic, you need to reboot
<st__> it has it constantly
<UndiFineD> kernel version ?
<ikonia> st__: then you need to log a bug
<mgunes> st__, see if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash helps
<st__> 2.6.35-19
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<UndiFineD> yeah, that one was not so good to my system either upgrade to 2.6.35.22
<ikonia> st__: that doesn't look like an ubuntu kernel
<ikonia> or at least the current one
<st__> how can I reinstall kernel from livecd?
<ikonia> st__: did you read the links for the ubuntu behaviour ubottu sent you ?
<andycc> st__: if your system is so FUBARed that apt doesn't work, you probably have a bigger problem than the kernel.
<ikonia> st__: before getting any more help - please respond
<ikonia> st__: did you read the links I sent you on ubuntu channel behaviour by ubottu
<st__> yes I did, but why are you harassing me?
<ikonia> st__: I'm not, I'm asking you to respond to confirm you have read the channel rules before progressing with help as you didn't know them before
<Jordan_U> st__: What problem are you having with apt?
<st__> Jordan_U, it tells about segmentation faults during dpkg-reconfigure stuff
<Jordan_U> st__: Could you pastebin the exact error message?
<st__> it short: /bin/sh: line 1: 2915 segmentation fault (core dumped) /usr/bin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt
<ikonia> sounds like your machine is in a real mess
<ikonia> when doing updates, did any fail
<st__> ikonia, no I didn't notice anything suspicious
<st__> maybe I should just copy /bin and /lib from livecd to my machine?
<ikonia> no no no no
<ikonia> never do anything like that
<Jordan_U> st__: Could you run fsck and maybe memtest just to rule that out?
<st__> Jordan_U, sure thing
<ikonia> it's certainly worth checking your hardware if the kernel is panicing and your getting seg faults
<ikonia> your not overclocking are you ?
<st__> ikonia, no
<ikonia> still worth checking your hardware out
<christophoros> guys from http://gnome-look.org/ what do i have to have in order to install the screenlets?
<UndiFineD> indeed, my audio was not working, loads of issues, turned out my audio card was loose
<UndiFineD> but connected enough to be reconised
<st__> filesystem looks OK
<vnc> has anyone had any issues in 10.10 with wireless dropping and connecting frequently?
<bobthemilkman> I'm having some problems with this microSD card and USB adapter. Sometimes it works when I plug it in, but sometimes it doesn't.
<bobthemilkman> Here's a copy of dmesg from a successful and unsuccessful attempt to connect it to my system. http://pastebin.com/ED2X4YqA
<gnomefreak> bobthemilkman: not all the info is there
<bobthemilkman> gnomefreak: Try checking it again: http://pastebin.com/ifkxVmYK
<bobthemilkman> I've unplugged it into various USB ports to see if I could get it to work, but no luck.
<gnomefreak> bobthemilkman: you on 10.04?
<bobthemilkman> 10.10
<bobthemilkman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797789
<bobthemilkman> That site seems to be the exact thing I have... I'm gonna try that.
<bobthemilkman> The USB adapter worked before, so it's probably a problem with the new kernel (or options changed in the compilation of the new one).
<g0bl1n> hi, I want to sync my new _empty_ rhythmbox library with my iPod. That is, I want to transfer from the iPod to the rhythmbox library. Does Rhythmbox provide this ? The syncing it is proposing me, it to _erase_ the iPod (probably since the library is empty in the laptop)
<bobthemilkman> I did the edits in /etc/modprobe.d/ and then did sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-(latest(-generic
<gnomefreak> bobthemilkman: im not sure but looks like the device is the issue. it looks similar to the problem i had with broken usb stick
<bobthemilkman> I lost my previous mircoSD card, so I haven't used the device in a while.  The microSD card itself works fine on my other machine.
<bobthemilkman> I guess I'll try rebooting to see if that fixes it (it did last time o.O)
<gnomefreak> g0bl1n: i havent tried on 10.10 yet. ive been meaning to just havent found the time to find out
<g0bl1n> gnomefreak, my question is, does rhythmbox sync both ways ?
<gnomefreak> g0bl1n: havent tried it but i would think it does
<g0bl1n> gnomefreak, the preview window, shows a before/after sync. And the after sync shows me an empty iPod :-/
<gnomefreak> g0bl1n: im not seeing it
<gnomefreak> i guess it doesnt
<g0bl1n> gnomefreak, for me to see the  sync preview again, had to delete the /home/.../.local/rhythmbox/sync/ipod_file
<g0bl1n> then, connect the iPod, and press the Sync button
<g0bl1n> but I'll drag all the files into the library and see what happens :-)
<vbgunz> I only downloaded the linux-headers, image, etc to 2.6.35-22 (from maverick repo and mainline) and both kernels have a serious problem hibernating
<gnomefreak> vbgunz: using Lucid?
<vbgunz> Yes, I am on Lucid, both maverick patched kernel and the mainline kernel of 2.6.35 have problems hibernating
<gnomefreak> vbgunz: Lucid should have the maverick kernel in its archives
<gnomefreak> we dont support using 10.10 kernel on Lucid for good reasons
<vbgunz> I needed a kernel greater than or equal to 2.6.33 for TRIM support. it really helps. my ext4 fs partition increased in read by 60MB
<vbgunz> but I just noticed this behavior with both available kernels
<vbgunz> I searched and it seemed fedora users are running into it too with this version
<gnomefreak> vbgunz: than upgrade or build it yourself, but doing what you are you can expect a lot of problems
<vbgunz> I can wait for maverick but I just want to know if this is a known problem or if it isn't even on the radar
<bobthemilkman> Okay, well, I just plugged it into my other computer and did sshfs 172.20.1.131:/media/6438-6664 /mnt/network, and it's just as good, I suppse.
<vbgunz> if it's any consolation, the 2.6.36rc4 kernel doesn't have hibernation problems on lucid.
<Votan> hi, do I understand that correctly, the greyed out options inside the update-manager are the updates that require me to do a partial upgrade to get ?
<mvo> yes
<Votan> ok, if I keep updating normally, without the partial upgrade, will they eventually be updated ?
<bazhang> yep
<Votan> aight, so installing 10.10 now, and keeping it updated without partial upgrade to avoid major problems is ok, as when 10.10 is officiall released they all update to the actualy version number meant for release ? :)
<bazhang> Votan, yeppers
<bazhang> you will be there ahead of the latecomers :)
<Votan> great, happy that I understood it :>
<kth> hello does anyone have successfully running an ati hd5000 series card with fglrx 10.9 and 10.10 x64 ? - with fglrx 10.8 there was an issue due to the xorg version
<leejongwook> What does Ubuntu 10.10 come out ? in 10 days ?
<leejongwook> Oh it says 19 >_<
<leejongwook> Bye :)
<st__> can someone explain why ubuntu cannot play youtube after install... in 2011?
<charlie-tca> did you install flash?
<st__> i checked a box in installer labeled about flash and restricted stuff, but without effect
<st__> firefox just shows the panel that a plugin is required, and offers to install it, but fails and redirects to adobe page...
<nemo> aaaaargh
<nemo> damn you ubuntu
<nemo> for multiple reasons
<nemo> 1) launchpad erroring on submission as it loves to do without any way to hit back and see the form you just typed in
<nemo> 2) ubuntu setting chrome as my default browser even though I ran update-alternatives w/ x-www-browser of firefox, this means that my form saving plugin was not active when using the bug reporter
<nemo> (hm, that or the bug reporter ignored that x-www-browser...)
<charlie-tca> nemo: just hit F5 in firefox to reload the page
<nemo> whew
<nemo> ok. I assume I can repost in chrome too
<charlie-tca> I don't know chrome
<nemo> me either :)
<nemo> I just had it on here for testing
<nemo> I use FF4 as my main browser these days.
<nemo> I'd typed a reasonable amount in that bug, wasn't looking forward to typing it again
<nemo> launchpad is overloaded these days I guess?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> sometimes just hitting the back arrow works, too
<charlie-tca> even if it wants to "resend", it brings the form back sometimes
<nemo> didn't this time
<nemo> sent me to the unmodified title
<nemo> hm
<nemo> I wanted to test that update-alternatives was working
<nemo> so I decided to make a URL shortcut
<st__> and it still doesn't work with IE8
<nemo> ah. nautilus froze for a long time, but it eventually opened correctly
<nemo> st__: wait. what doesn't work in IE8 and why would we care? :)
<Ian_corne> still no sun java package..
<st__> damned launchpad of course
<MaximLevitsky> Not only ubuntu doesn't include eclipse-cdt for some reason, but now a version downloaded using its built-in update doesn't work
<MaximLevitsky> I also see that gnome-power manager is broken
<MaximLevitsky> And it  now reports time in hr:min
<MaximLevitsky> and 'About ubuntu' shows garbage in menus
<MaximLevitsky> Didn't report the above yet
<charlie-tca> the 'About ubuntu' garbage is reported. It is a bug in yelp translations
<charlie-tca> As far as IE8 not working correctly, that is really a microsoft bug. They refuse to use standards.
<MaximLevitsky> One other thing that I really hate is new widget theme. Nothing personal, but its first time that happens to me. I really can't get used to it
<MaximLevitsky> Why can't you have a package for each ubuntu version, so I could revert back to 10.04
<MaximLevitsky> style
<MaximLevitsky> I probably end up installing the package manually from 10.04
<MaximLevitsky> I really somewhat regret the update, but then what we have 17 days till release.
<magicianlord> Is everyone enjoying 10.10?
<st__> no
<st__> that PoS had kernel panic today and I had to put it off
<MaximLevitsky> not me yet
<magicianlord> What caused the panic?
<MaximLevitsky> Btw, the xrand applet once again shows 'Unknown' on my monitor
<st__> magicianlord, some glibc version conflict
<nemo> say. it used to be that when something screwed up in 10.04 I could killall pulseaudio
<nemo> and it would respawn if an app needed it
<MaximLevitsky> nemo: look at /etc/pulse/client.conf
<nemo> now, this laptop is new to ubuntu, but if I killall pulseaudio in 10.10 on this laptop, everything in gnome freezes up and uses 100% of CPU until I restart X
<nemo> that cannot be ideal behaviour
<MaximLevitsky> nemo: don't know how to fix this
<nemo> also, it froze up and used 100% of CPU when I set the audio hardware profile in preferences to an input one (I know, makes no sense, but I was just trying to get things working)
<nemo> MaximLevitsky: it might be related to sound not playing at all, I guess... but somehow feels more like pulseaudio's fault
<nemo> MaximLevitsky: does killing pulse lock up gnome for you too?
<MaximLevitsky> works
<nemo> hm
<magicianlord> Is it a good idea to install kernel26-headers, or not, to reduce updated file size?
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> i just loose one indicator-applet
<zniavre> like everybody ?   :o)
<bullgard4> "Sometimes" Audacious does not play an Ogg-Vorbis-[Xiph.Org-libVorbis-I-20090709].  ONly if I restarted Audacious. I cannot yet define "sometimes" more precisely. --  Is this a known bug?
<st__> bah screw it
<bullgard4> "Sometimes" Audacious does not play an Ogg-Vorbis-[Xiph.Org-libVorbis-I-20090709] file.  Only if I restart Audacious. I cannot yet define "sometimes" more precisely. --  Is this a known bug?
<bullgard4> zniavre: What do you mean by "loose"?
<zniavre> bullgard4, after one update and then logout the messagind applet is not displayed anymore
<bullgard4> zniavre: Do you mean indicator-applet or indicator-applet-session? --   This is serious. Try to purge it and re-install it.
<MaximLevitsky> Also gnome-power-manager, shows time in hr:min format
<MaximLevitsky> why?
<nemo> MaximLevitsky: as opposed to...
<MaximLevitsky> 2 hours 30 minutes
<MaximLevitsky> I used to see it like this;
<MaximLevitsky> Laptop battery 1 hour 50 minutes left
<MaximLevitsky> now its Laptop battery 1:50 left
<MaximLevitsky> this is yet another regression
<jiohdi> anyone notice 10.10 beta is a bit sluggish or am I doing something wrong?
<bullgard4> jiohdi: No, quite the opposite.
<jiohdi> meaning?
<skalka> Hi, I've upgrade today to maverick beta
<bullgard4> jiohdi: My 10.10 Beta feels faster reacting and faster booting. I did not make any objective measurements though.
<skalka> I've a little problem, envelope is missing from indicator-applet, anyone knows how to solve this issue?
<jiohdi> I had 10.4 upgraded to 10.10 beta and it seems a bit slower... especially in the program start ups... but I am also using unity on an atom processor
<bullgard4> skalka: Did you try to purge indicator-applet and re-install it?
<skalka> I've reinstalled without purging
<skalka> i can try, anyway i correctly see volume and other icons
<skalka> it asks me to remove also ubuntu-desktop, can i go?
<bullgard4> No, I would not do that.
<skalka> so?  I think this is the error (process:3477): libindicator-WARNING **: No watchers, service timing out.
<skalka> ** (process:3477): WARNING **: Shutting down service!
<skalka> i get this if i do /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service
<BUGabundo> evening
<MaximLevitsky> BUGabundo: its seems that for me gnome-power-manager is total mess
<BUGabundo> I have no sound at all
<MaximLevitsky> I already filled like 4 bugs for it
 * BUGabundo tries mute/unmute
<MaximLevitsky> change that to total wreck
<Mike1_> hey!
<Mike1_> Is there a fglrx Version which runs under Maverick?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> but the one there is on my other laptop worked OOTB
<BUGabundo> ok, I'm the most stupid person alive.
<BUGabundo> complained I had no sound, 'cause I had the headphones plugged in :(a
<MaximLevitsky> indicator-messages-service now doesn't work
<BUGabundo> MaximLevitsky: reinstall time?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<MaximLevitsky> why?
<MaximLevitsky> It recent update that killed it
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> then revert
<MaximLevitsky> indeed it updated yestarday
 * nemo has been trying for hours to submit a bug to launchpad
<nemo> I'm astounded ubuntu is still able to get useful bug reporting from users
<bullgard4> nemo: I gave up last weekend.
<MaximLevitsky> aha, it has dirty tricks of ?no-redirect thing
<MaximLevitsky> One day, one day somebody will create a better distro, then ubuntu will regret it....
<Tetsuo55> nemo:  bullgard4 wierd, ive already reported a few today
<nemo> I wonder if this is related to the "emergency server maintenance" that they supposedly had 5 hours ago
<nemo> Tetsuo55: I've tried resubmitting a few dozen times now
<nemo> Tetsuo55: happened to me last week too. completely different browser and network.
<nemo> just kept resubmitting and resubmitting until it fiiiiinally went through
<bullgard4> Tetsuo55: Lucky you.
<Tetsuo55> wow, ive never had that
<Tetsuo55> i submit 2-6 per day
<Tetsuo55> but, only apport ones
<Tetsuo55> i dont create any by hand
<bullgard4> Neiter me
<nemo> Tetsuo55: both were submitted from apport
<nemo> doesn't matter
<bullgard4> neither
<nemo> the error is on the server in the bug creation
<nemo> at least charlie-tca pointed out I could safely refresh
<nemo> to resubmit
<nemo> for the first one I was repasting the text from gedit, over and over
<Tetsuo55> are they big?
<Tetsuo55> the one i submitted just now was like 500mb
<Tetsuo55> worked fine
<nemo> unlikely to be that large - don't know exactly the size of the attachments, but whatever apport normally collects
<nemo> Tetsuo55: anyway, isn't about uploading
<nemo> you just get:
<bullgard4> Tetsuo55: In what part of the world do you live?
<Tetsuo55> europe, netherlands
<bullgard4> Hm.
<nemo> Timeout erro  Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.  We've recorded what happened, and we'll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.  Trying again in a couple of minutes might work. (Error ID: OOPS-DEADBEEF)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=DEADBEEF
<nemo> it doesn't though
<nemo> lol
 * nemo pats ubottu on the head
<nemo> Tetsuo55: might be an overloaded US server perhaps
<bullgard4> nemo: Exactly the same message that I was receiving over and over.
<nemo> 91.189.89.224/91.189.89.225
<nemo> Tetsuo55: what's the IP for bugs.launchpad.net for you?
<Tetsuo55> 91.189.89.225
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/636158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 636158 in Launchpad Bugs "BugTask:+index times out with many bug tasks/nominations (eg. Bug #1)" [High,Triaged]
<nemo> Tetsuo55: same server. so you're just getting lucky
<nemo> Tetsuo55: I'm on ridiculously good broadband here, so that is not the issue.
<nemo> (like, download an ubuntu CD in under a minute good)
<Tetsuo55> i have a crappy wireless connection
<nemo> looks like launchpad isn't scaling
<nemo> I wonder what ValidPersonCache is
<nemo> perhaps Tetsuo55 is getting through because this is account related
 * lorenzocabrini envies speeds like ubuntu in under a minute...
<Tetsuo55> another successfull bug report as we talked
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: funny how I still have this mental conception of bandwidth as precious
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: back from dialup and BBS days
<nemo> I hate to download files again, keep large caches, delete only when I run out of space...
<lorenzocabrini> nemo: yes, I remember the good old bbs days.
<nemo> rather than just bits running over a wire, costing a tiny tiny amount of electricity, is almost like I'm thinking of it as... gas or something :)
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: ansi art! :)
<Tetsuo55> i hope we get the new 64bit flash player soon
<lorenzocabrini> I think that people from a certain generation will always see bandwidth that way.
<nemo> Tetsuo55: tired of installing it by hand?
<Tetsuo55> i just use whatever was on apt-get, it crashes like 30 times a day
<Tetsuo55> its no biggy, its mostly ad's that crash
<lorenzocabrini> nemo: hm.. definately plymouth could do with some ascii art animation... ;-)
<lorenzocabrini> ubuntu wants to be friendly to old people, I'll be 40 next year, and that feels very old to me and I grew up with ascii art.
<dastagg> Hi All. I am running Kubuntu 10.10 beta, Workspace Type Netbook on a S10-3t touch tablet. This is my first time with KDE. I used the Add Widgets panel to add a Virtual Keyboard.
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: I still playe Trade Wars - just in my screen session
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: and w/ the telnet connection wrapped to output UTF-8 :)
<nemo> oh, and nethack of course, just w/ nethack wrapped to output UTF-8 chars for a bunch of dungeon monsters
<lorenzocabrini> cool, I still play games like Elite thanks to Vice...
<dastagg> Maybe the touch went goofy but now I have 3 icons to launch a keyboard at the bottom of the screen. How do I get rid of the extra 2?
<lorenzocabrini> not a network game of course, but just to show you that I stopped aging mentally many years ago
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: tried minecraft yet?
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: aaactually. play hedgewars :)
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: I'm biased to that last one since I work on it :)
<lorenzocabrini> apt-getting...
<lorenzocabrini> nemo: cool! going to give a try.
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: I can't play you right now
<nemo> but I can answer UI questions :)
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: also, if you want to try the dev version, I have copy and paste instructions for ubuntu
<lorenzocabrini> nemo: i'd love to try dev versions but I am allergic to yank-n-put.. ;)
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: meh. I'll link you anyway
<nemo> just in case
 * nemo digs up the link
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: http://hedgewars.org/node/2215#comment-15049
<lorenzocabrini> nemo: cool, going for it.
 * lorenzocabrini might have found another distraction for a while...
<nemo> is quite addictive
<nemo> and we're always adding new modes and weps
<nemo> things I want to add to .14 still
<nemo> a submarine
<nemo> a "use as many weapons in a turn as you want" mode
<nemo> a "reset weapons at end of each turn" mode
<lorenzocabrini> cool, you guys looking for contribs?
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: only downside is you can only play dev version w/ devs - but you can usually find people on weekends
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: sure, we accept patches
<killer999> messaging menu disappeared after a update 5 minutes back...Any way to bring it back?
<lorenzocabrini> cool, because sometimes i cannot quite resist...
<nemo> that's the fun of FOSS
<lorenzocabrini> nemo: :)
<nemo> lorenzocabrini: no guarantees of course. some people have an addiction to way-overpowered apocalyptic weapons
<nemo> those don't get in
<nemo> one dude who was a big fan of those made an apocalypse fork, but he never really did anything with it
<lorenzocabrini> nemo: that shouldn't be a problem, I prefer weapons that you have to master...
<nemo> good
 * nemo tries submitting again for the 20th+ time
<nemo> aaaand another error
<om26er> is the Ctrl+Alt+L in the session menu intended? anyone?
<Ian_corne> ah just noticed it
<Ian_corne> it looks nice :)
<om26er> eww
<Mike1> hey!
<om26er> Ian_corne, did it really look good ?
<Mike1> trying to build the fglrx under Maverick
<Mike1> the one from the repo fails
<Ian_corne> om26er: It does for me, but I have screen space to spare..
<Mike1> make.log tells me
<Ian_corne> Reminds me of a normal menu
<Ian_corne> with the shortcuts next to it
<Ian_corne> in any program
<Ian_corne> why should that menu be any different?
<Mike1> Error: Kernel includes at /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/build/include do not match current kernel.
<om26er> cuz no other indicator shows any short key
<Mike1> they are versioned as "" instead of "2.6.35-22-generic"
<Mike1> damn fglrx -_-
<Ian_corne> :D
<sjefen6> My 256mb ram ubuntu-server install upgraded fine from 10.04 to 10.10
<h4f> is there a way to switch from 32 to 64 bit without uninstalling ?
<Tekno_> no
<h4f> thanks
<nemo> Tekno_: huh. really?
<nemo> but. I guess I don't see why you'd risk it
<nemo> n/m
<charlie-tca> nemo: really
<nemo> charlie-tca: why the need to uninstall, why not overwrite?
<charlie-tca> Even reinstalling 32bit with the same /home can cause issues, since 64bit configuration files will not always work in 32bit installs
<charlie-tca> I wouldn't uninstall, I would do a fresh installation with the 32bit image
<Jordan_U> charlie-tca: Configuration files are almost always (if not always) text based, and almost all (if not all) applications should need no 64 bit specific preferences. So using a "32 bit" /home with a 64 bit system should be fine.
<charlie-tca> It failed when I tried it. I could be wrong, but removing the configuration files from /home made it work for me.
<nemo> so. using apport is pretty much broken
<nemo> I mean for filing initial bugs
<charlie-tca> still?
<nemo> yep
<nemo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/637854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637854 in Launchpad Bugs "DistributionSourcePackage:+filebug with lots of apport attachments times out" [High,Triaged]
<nemo> launchpad needs a big "report a bug" link
<nemo> I always hunt around looking for that
<nemo> finally find the ubuntu bug reporting page, but the "report a bug" link leads to a bunch of tedious text of things that don't actually work right now
<nemo> finally
<charlie-tca> go here, right side - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<nemo> "reporting bugs at launchpad.net"
<nemo> yeah
<nemo> found and bookmarked
<charlie-tca> if you open it in a new tab, it doesn't lose the main page
<nemo> that wasn't the problem, problem was finding the dang form
<charlie-tca> I just right-click "report a bug" and open it in a new tab
<nemo> they don't make it easy
<nemo> I choose "report a bug" and it went to a bunch of instructions
<Jordan_U> nemo: It's intentional to encourage use of apport (AFAIK). I don't like it either as I often file bug reports where I know the apport info isn't usefull (like when I attatch a patch to fix said bug).
<nemo> Jordan_U: and even less use when apport is completely nonfunctional
<nemo> I tried submitting that bug about... 300 times?
<nemo> before aborting
 * yofel notes that the instructions contain instructions on how to report a bug without apport...
<nemo> yofel: yes. I did say that, didn't I
<charlie-tca> That's why I use the bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ page. The "Report a bug" on it goes right to the bug reporting form
<nemo> yofel: just have to read through 'em to find it :)
<charlie-tca> skips all that help wiki stuff
<nemo> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/
<nemo> big File a Bug button
<nemo> that's what I was trying to find :-p
<nemo> modern interfaces FTW
<charlie-tca> apport is preferred. It helps answer all the "we need you to attach" questions
<nemo> charlie-tca: sure. aaaaand, since it has been broken for over a week now
<nemo> and presumably they are trying to still get feedback from users
<charlie-tca> That's why we have ways to file direct bugs
<nemo> perhaps the direct link should be at the top of the page
<yofel> IMHO the "File a bug" link on launchpad.net/ubuntu is obivous enough, as it's on the top and red
<nemo> you know, just for now
<nemo> yofel: yeah. that's the one I clicked on
<nemo> and then read through to find the real link
<nemo> hm. actually has been broken for almost 2 weeks now
<nemo> Reported by Robert Collins on 2010-09-14
<charlie-tca> hmm, maybe I am slipping on filing bugs again then. I did not know that.
<yofel> I know that the current process is inconvenient, but we had a reason to put it there too, and is it really asking too much that you spend 2 minutes on reading the instructions?
<yofel> and I reported 2 bugs fine last week, no large attachements though
<nemo> yofel: ... my point is. your average user just knows the system is failing. maybe they manage to find the page for bug reporting.
<nemo> yofel: at that point, a note on the current situation could be helpful
<nemo> and a link to what process they should use instead
<nemo> yofel: the first time I tried, resubmitting several dozen times it eventually worked
<nemo> yofel: this time, I tried resubmitting for hours without success, and finally decided I was probably doing a denial of service attack against launchpad
<yofel> right, but not every apport report will contain large attachments, and I haven't yet seen enough complaints about this yet that changing the wiki would be justified IMHO. Sure, it's a problem, but apport probably works fine in >90% of reports.
<nemo> well.
<nemo> so far it has failed in 100% of my reports :)
<nemo> one sound bug
<nemo> one kernel bug
<yofel> oh yeah, those fall under the large attachment case :/
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-24
<yofel> charlie-tca: btw, about your 'The "Report a bug" on it goes right to the bug reporting form', you're in bug control right? the redirect is disabled for us and teams above us
<nemo> wooooot
<nemo> found the bug for my problem
<nemo> aaand, dude had a fix!
<nemo> can be done in gui and as kernel patch
<charlie-tca> yofel: I forgot that part! Thanks for reminding me
<nemo> bug #546769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546769 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "no sound with Realtek ALC269 - on Sony Vaio VPCEB1S1E" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546769
<nemo> HDA Analyzer suggestion by Pistolpete worked perfectly
<nemo> interesting that he reported the solution 4½ months ago
<yofel> well, the kernel team follows a strict process, and nobody bothered to run apport-collect, which they maybe filter for automatically
<nemo> perhaps people *tried* running apport-collect :-p
<nemo> aaaanyway. works for me. life is good
<nemo> that one was really irritating me
<nemo> shame patching kernel is not quite as convenient under ubuntu as in source based distros like gentoo.  I'd rather stick to the distro sources.
<nemo> ah well, ubuntu still has more advantages than disadvantages
<yofel> apport-collect will add one attachment at a time, not 20 at once, so it shouldn't be affected by that timeout bug
<cjae_> Hi anyone running kubuntu meerkat successfully, like logout works and it doesnt freeze on the kubuntu kernel splash screen and such?
<yofel> cjae_: works fine here (64bit, nvidia card), well, at least it worked the last time I tried it 2 days ago
<cjae_> yofel: alright thanks, have ati card but should be ok
<cjae_> yofel: do you know if its beta 1 or 2 yet?
<nemo> Bleah.  I've given up on update-manager to do updates. uses that stupid polkit authentication that fails in ssh -Y, in nomachine and (just recently discovered this) in fingerprint-gui
<nemo> Synaptic Package Manager may not be as pretty, but at least it isn't crippled
<yofel> there is no beta2, the rc is due on the 30th. If you have all updates installed you don't have to bother with that anyway, as you're running the most up-to-date system that there is
<nemo> yofel: yow. you guys are already approaching RC. man, I was really hoping we could get our game release together before that. clearly not gonna happen. we're all slackers
<nemo> whiiiich means more begging to get into the next release :)
<nemo> oh. this is driving me a bit bonkers
<nemo> every time I open apport, it fires up google chrome
<nemo> I don't want it to fire up google chrome. all my addons are in firefox, all my settings...
<nemo> I'd rather not uninstall google chrome since I use it for browser testing.  but is there any way to get it to not do that?
<nemo> I already ran update-alternatives x-www-browser
<nemo> and confirmed that a link in nautilus opened in firefox...
<yofel> I forgot how apport opened browsers, but iirc it was something like... 1) some gconf key, if fails 2) gnome-open, if fails 3) x-www-browser - well, something like that
 * nemo fires up gconf editor
<nemo> oh. and here's an odd one.  I right clicked, chose "create launcher", chose "link" in it, and entered http://google.com as the link
<nemo> ('cause I couldn't remember how to make a URL shortcut on the desktop for testing default browser)
<nemo> doubleclicking on it in nautilus completely hangs nautilus for about a minute
<nemo> after which time it opens the link in firefox and does any other operations you'd tried to do in the interim
<nemo> no hits for chrom in gconf
<nemo> let's try gnome-open
<nemo> yep. gnome-open calls chrome. damn
<cjae_> wow does having ubuntu-desktop installed in kubuntu 10.04 break alot of things!
<cjae_> phonon + pulse ouch!
<nemo> hm. maybe it is because update-alternatives reports chrome as having a higher priority
<yofel> phonon + pulse works fine so far here..
<cjae_> beta?
<yofel> well, once I told phonon to actually use pulse instead of my HDMI port -.-
<yofel> cjae_: current
<cjae_> ok well I did too, and now my volume upom booting kde or gnome is always muted
<yofel> I heard about the muted on boot issue for gnome, works fine in KDE so far though
<cjae_> and the volume dial only hits 5 10 14 and 50 the rest of the slider doesnt do too much
 * yofel wonders if he's settings are so messed up that his pc can't even properly break things anymore...
<yofel> s/he's/his/
<cjae_> virtualbox gtk wont load at all
<nemo> huh. no way to adjust the priorities w/o reinstalling the links and potentially screwing it up in my ignorance
<cjae_> but virtual box ose will
<cjae_> yofel: so the 10.10 kde is still in alpha 3?
<nemo> gah. this priority mechanism is ridiculous. chromium literally has a bug for "putting its priority higher than other browsers"
<nemo> and. if I set browser X as default,  I shouldn't have to fight w/ the system to get gnome-url to use it
<yofel> hm? no, kubuntu 10.10 has it's beta released, it's just that I'm running a system with all updates installed, and that doesn't have anything to do with the beta snapshot
<nemo> ah-hah. update-alternatives man page does not (that I can see) say where it keeps its config, but there is no hiding from strace
<nemo> WTH. push google chrome's priority down and gnome-url STILL opens it :(
<yofel> alternatives configuration is in /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives   (WARNING: DO NOT TOUCH)
<yofel> well, ignore the warning if you know what you're doing or don't mind the consequences
<nemo> yofel: already changed it
<nemo> yofel: thus my confusion. had reduced chrome from 120 to 12
<nemo> shows up correctly in --query
<nemo> but gnome-url still opens it
<nemo> and here's a fun one.  sudo newgrp sambashare -   dumped me to a root shell
<nemo> that's probably some sort of security hole right there
<corey> anyone care to help me with pigin when they get a chance?
<yofel> corey: for starters: what's the problem? we won't know if we can help if you don't tell us..
<corey> i want to skin pidgin but cant figure out how to do it
<corey> i see where in properties it says themes but i have none, cant find any online, and mine didnt come with any axtras even though i downloaded themes from package manager
<nemo> yep. gnome-open is posessed of the devil
<corey> and im also having a problem with my cursor skipin when i type and im sure its not my mouse because i turned it off and it still skips
<cjae_> so I see that the kubuntu 10.10 senses which desktop should be deployed (plasma-desktop or plasma-netbook) is this the case with the 64 version too! since most netbooks are 32 bit
<cjae_> my netbook is 64 bit so this option would be good for both my computers
<yofel> hm.. there are a bunch of things that are checked to make netbook only start when appropriate, but I don't remember it checking architecture
<yofel> could have changed since I last looked at it though
<nemo> desktop/gnome/url-handlers was the problem. and somehow a search on "chrom" did not turn it up in gconf. also I'd swear I did not choose "set as default browser" - oh well. all better
<nemo> looks like sudo newgrp dropping you to a root shell is a known issue, and the way to avoid it is never ever ever let non-admins run sudo newgrp
<cjae_> yofel: 92% dl excited :) cause my current system is not too good
<cjae_> do you happen to what version of k3b is installed?
<yofel> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 488 kB, installed size 1844 kB
<cjae_> nice
<cjae_> didnt know there was a bot here :p
<yofel> she's pretty useful :P
<yofel> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cjae_> I like them
<cjae_> wonder if bluedevil is going to detect my  logitech mx5500 kb and mouse correctly
<cjae_> need to get wiimote working too
<cjae_> I see pulse is default in 10.10 should aleviate my issue as well
<cjae_> anyway thanks, l8r
<javatexan> where did my wine main menu items go?  I tried a clean uninstall and then deleted out of main menu thinking when I redid everything they would be back.....what happened?
<zeroedout> hi. I want to upgrade quassel on lucid to the Marverick version. what's the best way to do this? I was thinking of adding the maverick repos, upgrading quassel, then reverting back to lucid ones. would that cause any problems?
<jiohdi> anyone know where I can find a decent tutorial about unity desktop
<kklimonda> zeroedout: it may be easier to rebuild maverick package for lucid
<kklimonda> zeroedout: or installing debs directly - but I'm not sure if quassel built for maverick is going to work with lucid at all
<zeroedout> yea, i was going to chase down dependencies by hand but upgrading webkit and other crucial qt stuff seems risky..... is there a generic guide on rebuilding a +1 package for current?
<ZykoticK9> assuming cli applications have an exception to the rules layed out in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy will "ls" be defaulting to base 10 in maverick?
<kklimonda> well, you could use documentation for package maintainers
<kklimonda> zeroedout: ^ for example check pbuilder-dist documentation on ubuntu wiki
<kklimonda> zeroedout: or request a backport on Launchpad
<zeroedout> I'de rather do it myself, but maybe i'll place the request and see if a pro can beat me
<kklimonda> well, if you can do it yourself they won't beat you - especially now, so close to 10.10 release
<four2zero_> hello everyone, is there a fix for vino running on ubuntu-server 10.10
<Drooling_Sheep> I just updated my maverick 32-bit box after a few days of it being off and foomatic-db is failing to install
<Drooling_Sheep> here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/pZApTshc
<Drooling_Sheep> it says it can't install a new version of a file because said file exists which doesn't make sense....but I checked and it doesn't exist, so I have no idea what the problem is
<Drooling_Sheep> the truly odd thing is that the file in question isn't a binary and my 64-bit box had no such problem
<Seven_Six_Two> I have logged in to a remote Solaris server with ssh -X and started gnome-session to get a desktop. I get the desktop successfully, but I can't get a panel because I can't stop gnome-panel without it restarting. The only guide I could find said to look for session manager, but that's not listed in my menus. Is there another way to temporarily disable gnome-panel without having to start it by hand every time I log in?
<DanaG> Say, are kernel-ppa kernels supposed to have INOTIFY disabled?
<DanaG> Powertop is telling me it's disabled.
<DanaG> Or maybe the option just doesn't exist anymore (and is always enabled).
<DanaG> init: mounted-tmp main process (483) terminated with status 1
<DanaG> mountall: Event failed
<DanaG> I get that... and then it mounts root read-only!
<DanaG> Okay, that's even weirder.... I changed console=ttyS0,115200n8 console=tty0 to serial console last, and now it boots fine.
<DanaG> argh, stupid heisenbugs... when I try to boot normally, it fails... but when I have serial console last (so kernel stdin/stdout go there), my system boots just fine.
<Jordan_U> whereami: What error do you actually get?
<whereami> Jordan_U, nothing very specific... update-grub failed.
<Jordan_U> whereami: Try following this guide for installing grub from a LiveCD and pastebin the full error (if any): http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<vish> when do the dailies for the day get built?
<whereami> Jordan_U, I'm going to check Seven_Six_Two's suggestion of a bios-locked MBR first, but if that's not it, I'll try that, thanks.
<th3hate> I upgraded ubuntu to 10.10, now launching ubuntu-kernel.35 only brings a terminal screen. Could someone help?
<Jordan_U> whereami: I've never heard of a BIOS write protecting the MBR, and I'm sure sure it's even possible. Plus, update-grub doesn't write to the mbr.
<whereami> Oh, okay, I've never heard of it either, and I'm not finding anything in the bios menus.
<th3hate> how do i get ubuntu 10.10 to start normally instead of bringing a terminal screen with Desktop Login:
<whereami> why does the installer window have a silly horizontal scrollbar?
<whereami> okay, this time it got past update-grub, but the installer crashed... I wonder if my disc didn't burn right. Is there a way to check that?
<Jordan_U> whereami: Press any key early in the boot of the LiveCD (first 5 seconds) and you'll get a boot menu, one of the options is to check the disk's integrity.
<whereami> Jordan_U, thanks.
<Jordan_U> whereami: You're welcome.
<whereami> Hmm, no errors.. why would it fail in two different places, though?
<th3hate> Could someone check the error i get when i boot ubuntu: http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/3453/20100924002.jpg
<johnx> th3hate, got it working good with 3D and everything?
<AlanBell> anyone else seeing a very tall evolution preferences window?
<AlanBell> looks like about 768 px tall, and won't resize smaller than that, so it won't fit between the top and bottom panels on my 1366x768 laptop
<om26er> AlanBell, me
<om26er> AlanBell, bug 589204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589204 in evolution (Ubuntu Maverick) "Evolution Setup Assistant dialog too large for netbook screens" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589204
<AlanBell> hmm, not sure that is the same dialog
<AlanBell> actually it probably is
<AlanBell> it is a bit of a regression on Bug #8629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8629 in Evolution "Evolution setup wizard does not fit in 800x600" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8629
<jjcv> Hi all.
<Machtin> where's alsa-lib? :o
<Machtin> ah, never mind
<tarzeau> is there a way to make ctrl-alt-f1 working again?
<ChrisBuchholz> Is it possible to install the application menu on 10.10 beta and have it running "normally" -> where applications' menu is hidden and the application menu is shown by default, instead of me having to call the menu to open with every program?
 * duffydack installs une on his mini 9.
<rockhopper> Hi, last time i downloaded the 10.10 maverick beta, I couldn't boot on my netbook. I tried both UNR, the desktop edition.
<bazhang> sounds like a corrupt iso or bad burn
<rockhopper> But, when i update from the update-manager, I was able to boot from the old kernel, but not the new kernel
<rockhopper> bazhang, I tried it with a usb key.
<bazhang> rockhopper, using what to write
<rockhopper> bazhang, I used the bootable usb app on the ubuntu os as well as the bootable usb application for the windows os given in the ubuntu.com/netbook webpage
<bazhang> rockhopper, unetbootin?
<rockhopper> No, the universal usb installer, i selected the UNR 10.04 for it.
<rockhopper> as there was no 10.10 option in it bazhang
<bazhang> rockhopper, should work anyway, if you got the iso.
<rockhopper> But, I couldn't boot after updating to 10.10 from the update-manager of 10.04 UNR.
<rockhopper> bazhang, I couldn't boot from the live-usb
<bazhang> rockhopper, this sounds like two separate issues
<rockhopper> It gives me the options for booting live, installing on the HDD and etc.
<bazhang> what does update-manager have to do with usb installer
<rockhopper> I can install, but not even boot live.
<rockhopper> It just gives me a blinking cursor and nothing happens.
<bazhang> not clear what you  mean; two separate issues
<rockhopper> bazhang, I tried updating to 10.10 from 10.04
<rockhopper> and the other time, i tried installing the 10.10 from the beta iso from the testing page.
<bazhang> rockhopper, so currently nothing bootable on that computer?
<rockhopper> In both the ways, I couldnt boot.
<rockhopper> But when i updated from the 10.04 to 10.10, i was able to boot by selecting the 2.6.32-24 kernel.
<rockhopper> When i try booting from the new 2.6.32-35 i think, I couldn't boot.
<rockhopper> bazhang, maverick's not bootable.
<rockhopper> So, i had to reinstall 10.04 UNR again.
<bazhang> rockhopper, sounds like a corrupt iso or bad "burn"
<bazhang> md5 the iso and try again
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rockhopper> bazhang, I had the same issue when updated from the update manager in 10.04.
<rockhopper> If we run the update-manager-d
<bazhang> rockhopper, well file a bug, or wait til its released. you have two separate issues here
<rockhopper> I think its only one issue.
<rockhopper> That the bug's in the new kernel 2.6.32-35
<bazhang> works fine here. try filing a bug
<rockhopper> ok, where can i do that?
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rockhopper> bazhang, Thanks. I'll try filing it.
<whilo_> hi
<whilo_>  i have installed 10.10 on one of my machines and to my surprise the radeon 5750 worked both with kernel mode-setting and even with kwin opengl composition
<whilo_> it has some delays (feels like slow motion effect) in animations though and full screen video (especially flash) is too slow, even though it is a quadcore
<whilo_> is this likely going to improve until the release?
<whilo_> fglrx is giving me a black screen after plymouth booting btw
<crevox> Hello, I'm a beginner and I was wondering, once 10.10 is out should I upgrade or still use 10.04
<crevox> What differences are there between 10.10 and 10.04?
<EvilPhoenix> crevox:  i recommend sticking with the LTS
<coafcv> crevox: if you want long term support, you'd stick with 10.04
<EvilPhoenix> what coafcv said
<crevox> So I'll keep the 10.04 then.
<crevox> What bothers me is that I have BIG problems with ati drivers.
<coafcv> crevox: which card and what drivers are you using?
<crevox> I thought there will be an update that will fix my issue.
<crevox> hd4330 on a laptop.
<crevox> Those from the repositories...hardware manager.
<crevox> I tried the ones from the ati website, and still the same.
<coafcv> have you tried using the radeon drivers?
<coafcv> crevox: those two are the same.
<coafcv> crevox: what are the "BIG" problems you are talking about?
<crevox> Video lag on heroes of newerth.
<crevox> I have 4 gb, t4300 intel hd4330 ati..
<crevox> And I can't play this game :|
<BajK> so, finally removed pulseaudio from 10.10 and now everything's fine again :9
<crevox> I have major lagspikes...
<crevox> Video lagspikes
<crevox> Not lag as in latency...
<BajK> don't know who thought it was a good idea implementing pulseaudio in Kubuntu 10.10 by default, it still sucks as it did in 10.04
<coafcv> crevox: you might want to try the open-source radeon drivers. I used the official ATI drivers and my computer froze every now and then. then I uninstalled them and used the radeon driver. it works flawlessly ever since.
<robin0800> BajK: works fine here
<crevox> coafcv,  Open source drivers only provide 2d acceleration for my card.
<coafcv> crevox: oh :( they do provide 3d acceleration for my ati card.
<crevox> coafcv, open source drivers can't provide 3d acceleration on my card, I have checked.
<BajK> robin0800: can you choose between multiple/different playback devices? Can you set channels differntially?
<crevox> coafcv, desktop card ?
<coafcv> crevox: ATI HD 4850
<BajK> robin0800: i cannot. fonon just recognizes "Pulseaudio server" and the only audio device displayed in kmix is "Default Audio Device"
<crevox> coafcv,  Laptop or desktop?
<coafcv> crevox: Desktop.
<crevox> :)
<coafcv> crevox: sorry, I'm out of ideas then :(
<crevox> coafcv,  Thanks anyway. Only idea is to make them release their source code..
<crevox> I'm sick of them...
<robin0800> BajK: in kde the pulse audio server is not installed by default
<BajK> robin0800: it is in 10.10
<crevox> :D
<coafcv> crevox: they are releasing some specs for a while now, I heard.
<coafcv> crevox: but your card seems to be too old?
<crevox> coafcv,  They'll better release the drivers or there will be some *nerd rage*
<crevox> coafcv,  My card is not old. :)
<crevox> It's a laptop card.
<robin0800> BajK: works on ubuntu and has for a while
<coafcv> oh ok. I haven't figured out their numbering scheme yet.
<BajK> robin0800: but not Kubuntu ...
<BajK> that's why I cannot understand it being bundled with it by default
<EvilPhoenix> coafcv:  you mean the .04 and .10 numbers?
<jetienne_> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 120 kB
<coafcv> EvilPhoenix: no, the ATI numbering scheme.
<coafcv> :)
<EvilPhoenix> ah x]
<jetienne_> hmm what is the default ruby version on ubuntu+1 ?.
<EvilPhoenix> it says it there jetienne_
<EvilPhoenix> Version 4.5 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 120 kB
<EvilPhoenix> but after yo uinstall it
<jetienne_> EvilPhoenix: unfortunaly no :) ruby is like 1.8 or 1.9
<EvilPhoenix> ah
<EvilPhoenix> i see
<EvilPhoenix> well
<EvilPhoenix> i'm guessing 1.8 or 1.9
 * EvilPhoenix google
<EvilPhoenix> s
<jetienne_> EvilPhoenix: yeah hence my question. which one is it
<EvilPhoenix> well
<EvilPhoenix> you could look at the package info for ruby
<EvilPhoenix> um...
 * EvilPhoenix looks around for it
<Rajasun> jetienne_: both 1.8 & 1.9 are available in Maverick
<jetienne_> Rajasun: cool. which one is the default ?
<EvilPhoenix> Rajasun:  jetienne_ wants to know the default
<EvilPhoenix> that comes installed by default
<EvilPhoenix> with the image
<EvilPhoenix> i'm guessing 1.8
<EvilPhoenix> but idk
<jetienne_> or more if i do "sudo apt-get install ruby" which one gonna be installed
<EvilPhoenix> it'll install whatever the "ruby" package is
<Rajasun> jetienne_: 1.8
<jetienne_> Rajasun: sure ? ok
<Rajasun> jetienne_: yup
<jetienne_> EvilPhoenix: Rajasun: thanks
<Rajasun> jetienne_: np
<soboku> Im sure this has been covered but can someone give me the url to add firefox 4 to kubuntu 10.10 software managers source list?
<soboku> hum guess no one knows
<Rajasun> soboku: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<soboku> Thank you Rajasun ill give that a try thanks
<Rajasun> soboku: np
<pindonga> hi, anyone can help me out sort an issue testing the maverick netbook iso? I am using testdrive, and after I log in (past gdm) the screen just keeps blank (only the wallpaper)
<pindonga> I see two errors in .xsession-errors:
<pindonga> Unable to find provider '''' of required component 'panel'
<pindonga> and
<pindonga> Unable to initialize Clutter
<plovs> anybody got picasa working on 10.10?
<plovs> i get a segfault
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. in most recet maverick...  first problem:   warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 53034 package 'virtualbox-3.1':
<howlymowly>  error in Version string '3.1.6-59338_Ubuntu_karmic': invalid character in revision number
<howlymowly> how do I get rid of that error?
<howlymowly> ops lol my error decriptiion lgas of some information...  so  I have recently upgraded to maverick beta and have some problems running apt-get first error is this one:   hi poeple.. in most recet maverick...  first problem:   warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 53034 package 'virtualbox-3.1':
<howlymowly>  error in Version string '3.1.6-59338_Ubuntu_karmic': invalid character in revision number
<Ejdesgaard> hi
<charlie-tca> howlymowly: you have something outdated in sources.list? maybe a ppa or something? VBox in maverick should be 3.2
<Ejdesgaard> i have installed 10.10 and evolution-mapi... In general it works fine, i have the calender and i can recieve e-mails from everyone. I can send e-mails to external addresses, but not to our local.tld.
<howlymowly> charlie-tca: yeah I upgraded from lucid to maverick..  hmm. maybe I should try to "reseet my sources.lis..
<howlymowly> *sources.list
<Ejdesgaard> do you guys think it's a bug locally or some odd setup on our exchange 2007 server?
<charlie-tca> Take a look at your sources. See if there is something in there for virtualbox, either from sun/oracle or ppa
<howlymowly> charlie-tca: no luck :(
<howlymowly> i have now only the two default entries from maverick in my sources.list  but nothing else  but after apt-get update and  upgrade the error still remains
<blue_anna> I get this error trying to upgrade with the update manager: W:Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/maverick/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?), E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<charlie-tca> hmm, check synaptic package manager for the version of virtualbox. If it is 3.1, remove and reinstall. If you don't purge, it will work without making any changes to anything
<jpds> blue_anna: Why are you looking for partner on ports?
<jpds> blue_anna: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/maverick/Release doesn't have any mention of partner/ .
<blue_anna> I'm not particularly doing that. I'm just clicking upgrade after running the command
<blue_anna> (LANG=C && update-manager -d)
<blue_anna> jpds, its part of the upgrade script, I suppose
<jpds> Hmm.
<blue_anna> yes indeed
<blue_anna> jpds, any suggestions for how to work around this problem with the update-manager install script itself being screwed up?
<jpds> blue_anna: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<blue_anna> jpds, sure, thank you.
<blue_anna> jpds, http://nopaste.dk/p2464
<jpds> blue_anna: Comment out lines 47 and 48 and try again.
<howlymowly> alright, charlie-tca  a simpl "sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox-3.1 helped with that error :)
<charlie-tca> heh
<blue_anna> woohoo!
<blue_anna> thank you jpds
<blue_anna> :)
<nOStahl> hi guys
<nOStahl> downloaded three copies of the maverick meerkat, and having trouble booting it up.
<nOStahl> drops to busybox init errors
<nOStahl> this a known issue?
<howlymowly> soo..  another apt-get related problem on maverick:   when trying to upgrade the package "plasma-widget-addons" i get the error:   dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-widgets-addons_4%3a4.5.1-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<howlymowly>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-applet-systemloadviewer.desktop', which is also in package plasma-widget-system-status 0.6-0ubuntu1
<howlymowly> any idea about this?
<howlymowly> or do i just have to wait until a non-broken package is released?
<Typh> erm, what happened to Software Sources?
<charlie-tca> howlymowly: try this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingInstallationIssues#package%20is%20already%20installed%20and%20configured
<charlie-tca> Typh: it went away
<volodya> ok, I must have got the most stupid question ever, but -- is it normal to have load average of 2.0 on a machine that does absolutely nothing?
<charlie-tca> You can see them now in Synaptic Package Manager
<Typh> charlie-tca: I can see that.
<Typh> er
<Typh> charlie-t: I can see that.
<charlie-tca> It was a duplicate type app; not needed
<Typh> it appears to be the same app. Just removed from the menu.
<charlie-tca> sorry, Typh. some people ask things like that to see if they are alone in missing it.
 * Typh adds it back to menu
<Typh> thanks :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<volodya> oh, I've got a dozen of kded4 process in <defunct> state. Anybody happens to know what that means?
<ulisse> 'lo guys
<ulisse> can somebody tell me what's the state of fglrx drivers in maverick? I'd like to upgrade, but my card sucks with free drivers...
<nOStahl> so whats this gnome shell I keep hearing about
<ulisse> nOStahl: gnome-shell is a new GNOME interface, it's ubercool and it is sustantially why I'm willing to upgrade :)
<ulisse> sadly it doesn't compile smoothly on 10.04
<ulisse> nOStahl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476241
<nOStahl> whats it do different
<ulisse> well, basically it organizes stuff in a way it won't bug you when not needed
<ulisse> it has a hidden panel that you call out bi clicking on "activities" on top left, from where you run programm, access places etc
<ulisse> and when in that mode, you can add/remove workspaces and organize stuff on them
<ulisse> I find it very usable, but you have to try it yourself to decide if it is for you
<ulisse> nOStahl: what distro/version are you running?
<nOStahl> 10.04
<nOStahl> netbook remix
<ulisse> uhm, on 10.04 gnome-shell is broken atm
<ulisse> if you were on 10.10 you could easily give it a spin, justi apt-get it and run "gnome-shell --replace"
<nOStahl> I downloaded daily build this morning of maverick meerkat but the installer drops out to a console before booting into live.
<nOStahl> watching youtube vid's right now, looks like it just shows you all your virtual desktops when you want to see everything thats running?
<nOStahl> is it live view?
<nOStahl> ie if you were watching a movie on virtual desktop 3
<ulisse> yep, it should continue to play
<nOStahl> neato
<nOStahl> i'll be back later I gotta run and do a delivery.
<ulisse> k, bye
<nOStahl> so how's maverick meerkat?
<charlie-tca> Great!
<nOStahl> any ground breaking changes?
<Rajasun> n0Stahl: Running it for 3 weeks now, there are a few hiccups with some apps (e.g. deluge freezing on quit) but on the whole stable enough for my needs. Some of the repos like medibuntu & getdeb aren't ready for maverick yet though.
<Rajasun> and no sopcast-player too :(
<nOStahl> im not sure I like the new netbook thing
<cromag> i'm trying to upgrade from lucid to mav. but i get the "can not calculate...." error. I'm really not sure what to do in this case
<nOStahl> i'd like to talk to someone about /boot partitions
<charlie-tca> Is there a "do it anyway" button?
<nOStahl> i've never had one in the past... what does a boot partition do for me.
<plovs> nOStahl: it is secure and usually your first partition, on some boxes you'll have boot-problems if the kernel is not located at the beginning of the drive
<nOStahl> I have an ssd that Im installing on.
<nOStahl> i've always just mount it as /
<nOStahl> and my second ssd /home
<charlie-tca> ssd can still have partitions
<nOStahl> how big should the /boot be
<plovs> you can look at yor current boot: du -hs /boot
<charlie-tca> recommendation is normally 100MB, but keep in mind, if there are too many kernel updates, it will run out of room
<IdleOne> my /boot is 40M
<Rajasun> Never ever had a separate /boot partition in my 8 years of using any distro for a desktop. Never saw the need for it, not then, not now.
<yofel> you need one currently if you want to use btrfs for root, and it does have a few use cases, not for the general user though
<plovs> if your comp is new(ish) and you don't want anything fancy (read-only fs, btrfs etc) then it is just complicating things
<Rajasun> As it stands, and as as far as I recall, btrfs ain't default in Maverick, will consider having a separate /boot if that is indeed what it is required and if and when I decide to switch to btrfs. Anybody knows if nilfs requires a separate /boot partition too?
<vish> hmm , is there no conky for maverick?
<plovs> Rajasun: anything that grub doesn't understand needs a seperate boot, and ext2 for boot is super-fast
<cromag> i'm trying to upgrade from lucid to mav. but i get the "can not calculate...." error. I'm really not sure what to do in this case ...
<cromag> i have universe enabled
<cromag> but it seems xorg is making it hard to upgrade
<Rajasun> plovs: K. Not been updating myself with the latest development with grub so hmmm
<charlie-tca> I am running conky on maverick
<charlie-tca> vish: conky is in universe
<vish> doh! hehe been a while since i did a full reinstall :)
<charlie-tca> Might have changed the name to conky-all now though
<vish> charlie-tca: thx..
<vish> hmm.. i do have universe on..
 * vish looks harder..
<vish> oh come on! SC was just toying with me! :/
<vish> if i search now, it shows conky! :(
<JontheEchidna> maybe it was in the middle of re-indexing or something
<vish> yea.. probably.
<Epiphany> whats the best way to backup a dvd?
<shcherbak> ! dd
<shcherbak> !dd
<bcurtiswx_> getting things gnome, does it link up with multiple computers?
<bcurtiswx_> what does everyone use for task management in Ubuntu?
<elvirolo> hi everyone!
<elvirolo> i'm just testing maverick, and i have two problems. First, the sound appelet doesn't show up, and second since yesterday's upates the computer doesn't take sound from the microhpne
<mischief> can someone tell me how to get fglrx working in 10.10 beta? i installed the fglrx package and its listed in 'alternate drivers'. fglrxinfo/glxinfo segfaults when i try to run it. any help?
<mischief> additional drivers*
<wirechief> mischief you might find someone in the #phoronix channel who has had success with it and 10.10
<BUGabundo> evening
 * BUGabundo says the poor sick guy
<wirechief> hey BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> Hope you are feeling better
 * wirechief hopes he is not getting ready to let loose another joke
<jbroome> you should hold onto your jokes
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: the same. just under pain killers
<BUGabundo> not that they are doing squat
<ePirat> is there a way to downgrade? my graphic card doesnt workt with 10.10
<ePirat> beta
<BUGabundo> ePirat: No
<ePirat> :-(
<jbroome> reinstall 10.04
<ePirat> hm
<BUGabundo> I mean, you can downgrade packages
<BUGabundo> if you still have them on your cache
<ePirat> jbroome: but then all my data will get lost, or?
<jbroome> if your /home/ isn't on a separate partition, yeah it's gone
<ePirat> oooh
<yofel> not really, you don't need to format the driver when installing, ubiquity will delete conficting system files
<yofel> s/driver/drive/
<ePirat> any idea why the UI isnt working with my graphic card?
<yofel> *conflicting
<ePirat> yofel: what about my all the packages i installed, willl they too be deleted?
<yofel> ePirat: how is it not working? black screen on boot?
<jbroome> ePirat: it'll be like an install, but use the stuff from 10.04
<yofel> ePirat: yes, re-installing will get you a clean system
<ePirat> yofel: no... strange colors on the screen, only works in the cernel console mode
<yofel> you could save a list of the installed packages before reinstalling though
<yofel> ePirat: what graphics card?
<ePirat> yofel: i think its ATI... How can i find out wich one is it?
<yofel> lspci | grep VGA
<yofel> I don't know anything about ati though, not sure if fglrx in ubuntu works yet
<ePirat> i will look... i am not sure what graphic card i have... wait pls
<ePirat> yofel: how to make the | at ubuntu?
<zniavre> alt gr + 6
<zniavre> |
<yofel> er.. should be on your keyboard somewhere, it's altgr+< on my german one (wasn't it somewhere near the return button on us?)
<ePirat> yofel: speak german?
<charlie-tca> It is a shift + \ on my english keyboard
<yofel> ePirat: I do
<ePirat> yofel: good to know, because my english is not soooo good...
<yofel> ePirat: german maverick support is in #ubuntu-de+1 btw. if you speak german, not too many people there, but worth to try sometimes
<ePirat> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)
<ePirat> o.o
<nOStahl> looks like I might need to switch to ubuntu desktop on my netbook soon...
<nOStahl> dont think im liking how the unity sounds
<navjot> can I get help with ubuntu one contacts sync? I get an error that read "Unable to open address book
<navjot> This address book cannot be opened.  This either means that an incorrect URI was entered, or the server is unreachable.
<navjot> Detailed error message: Address Book does not exist"
<navjot> im using evolution
<navjot> can someone maybe tell me what couchdb server i should be using?
<nOStahl> wow avatar was rendered with kubuntu
<nOStahl> I didnt know that.
<navjot> http://codepad.org/p2my7PRo
<navjot> help?
<bjsnider> nOStahl, who says?
<blue_anna> hey, how do I get the new sound menu in 10.10?
<nOStahl> mark shuttleworth says
<quidnunc> Can someone give me the name of a service that I can restart (I'm trying to see if upstart is working)
<blue_anna> quidnunc, ls /etc/init.d
<blue_anna> try getting the status instead
<blue_anna> like "service ntp status"
<blue_anna> do you have the new volume panel app? Im wondering if I have to wait or have somehting to install still -- I still have the old 10.04 volume panel app
<quidnunc> blue_anna: No I have the old one
<quidnunc> My dovecot service won't start
<quidnunc> What does "dovecot start/killed, process 924" mean?
<quidnunc> service dovecot status
<ChogyDan> any deluge users?  my is broke
<blue_anna> my firefox started running my cpu usage up above 100% since installing 10.10 .. somehtings silently breaking I think .. but most stuff work :)
<quidnunc> ChogyDan: Deluge was working fine for me except that it always crashed on exit.
<ChogyDan> quidnunc: mine starts getting errors about too many files open, then slowly freezes up with %100 cpu and memory leaking
<quidnunc> ChogyDan: I don't know anything about that. I have very few torrents.
<ePirat> i solved the graphic problem
<nOStahl> I think im doomed, my netbook has intel gm945 graphics, and the linux drivers are just not cutting it to play anarchy online...
<geoffmcc> few differet groups of updates came out today, the latest makes it so when i log in threw ssh the welcom to ubuntu & server stats are repeated twice
<geoffmcc> does not happen on my 32 bit version
<geoffmcc> i also now notice since updates today, not only does welcome message repeate twice - running w does not even show me as being connected its just blank, but on 64bit version works fine
<nOStahl> are there new and better intel graphics drivers in meerkat?
<yofel> newer than lucid yes, better is something very subjective
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: Your notices appear to get to indenti.ca, but I don't know if responses get back to you
<BUGabundo> yeah, I seee that too :(
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: http://brainbird.net/BUGabundo/replies its empty
<wifmpziw> Hi.  Is there a bootlog I can look at or some boot options/switches to get to a command prompt?  I've tried recovery.
<wifmpziw> If some software updates fail for some reason, causing the system to hang, is there a way to fix packages on my hard disk using the live cd?
<nOStahl> chroot
<wifmpziw> nOStahl: Thanyou
<Stormx2> Hi all. I can't get nautilus to open. it manages my desktop fine, but when I select something from "places" a file browser doesn't come up. Running from terminal doesn't help - the process just returns straight away
<gerzel> Q: I downloaded 10.10beta last night and attempted to install it today.  During the boot process it landed in a busybox console and seemed to be complaining that it was unable to mount something called loop4.  Sorry but I didn't write down the exact wording and have forgotten.  Are there any known issues/workaround with the 10.10b amd64 cd I should know about?
<bjsnider> gerzel, what did you download, precisely?
<EvilPhoenix> sounds like some kind of wubi thing... o.o
<gerzel> bjsnider: 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD from http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu//10.10/  on a Core2 Quad system.
<bjsnider> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bjsnider> grab that instead
<gerzel> ok.  Thanks.  I'll do that.
<gerzel> Does it make a difference which I grab?
<bjsnider> grab the amd64 desktop image
<bjsnider> .iso in other words
<gerzel> I meant which of the two sites I use.  I'm in North Carolina if that makes any difference(if one is particularly close by, say over at UNC.
<bjsnider> closer the better
<Jordan_U> gerzel: Did you install using wubi ("within windows")?
<gerzel> Jordan_U.: No I did not.  Booted the computer from the cd directly.
<Jordan_U> gerzel: You won't have to download as much if you use zsync, "zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/maverick-desktop-amd64.iso -i /path/to/beta.iso"
<BUGabundo> +1
<gerzel> Jordan_U: ah thank you.  I'll try that.
<Jordan_U> gerzel: It was the CD that failed to boot not the installed system, correct?
<Jordan_U> gerzel: You're welcome.
<gerzel> Jordan_U: I was unable to get the CD fully booted yes.  The live system did not come up and it ended in a session.
<gerzel> er terminal session.
<bjsnider> well the beta you downloaded is 3 weeks old and has hundreds of old bugs, and you also could have a corrupt download
<gerzel> ok
<Jordan_U> That's another thing I like about zsync, it automatically checks the md5sum and if you did have a corrupt download previously it will redownload just those corrupt parts.
<gerzel> ok
<gerzel> Jordan_U: I'd think it would have to, otherwise it would have to download all the file to check for different bits.
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-25
<MaximLevitsky> What happens to launchpad recently?
<MaximLevitsky> Can't fill bugs there
<MaximLevitsky> It just doesn't respond
<MaximLevitsky> when this will be fixed?
<BUGabundo> MaximLevitsky: beta or production ?
<MaximLevitsky> BUGabundo: what do you mean?
<MaximLevitsky> BUGabundo: I seem to be unable to open bugreports on the launchpad
<valentino_tuga> hi. i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and i have a problem. after dowloading google chrome installer ubuntu doesnt open debian aplications installer
<BUGabundo> are you using EDGE?
<BUGabundo> valentino_tuga: use chromium PPA instead
<MaximLevitsky> BUGabundo: I don't understand you. I use the 10.20 now
<MaximLevitsky> 10.10 that is
<BUGabundo> I mean launchpad
<valentino_tuga> BUGabundo, what is the command I should use to open debian files?
<MaximLevitsky> I don't think so
<MaximLevitsky> I used for example
<MaximLevitsky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/
<MaximLevitsky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+filebug?no-redirect
<MaximLevitsky> Thanks for ?no-redirect BTW...
<cromag> is it possible for me to take an "image" of my current ubuntu install with all it's apps, settings and so on ?
<bazhang> cromag, the beta? sure, but not sure why you'd want to
<MaximLevitsky> BUGabundo: bugs.edge.launchpad.net doesn't work ether
<cromag> bazhang: fresh install, and all is working for me right now :)
<cromag> mythtv xbmc etc.
<bazhang> cromag, that could change with the next updates though
<bazhang> unless you plan on not updating, no real point
<MaximLevitsky> BUGabundo: what to do? When that is going to be fixed?
<cromag> i dont know yet
<cromag> i just know i would like an image IF something fails during an update
<cromag> so i can pin out issues maybe
<BUGabundo> MaximLevitsky: ask in #launchpad
<bazhang> cromag, better to file bugs and image when final is out
<cromag> it's also better to take a pee when in a bathroom :)
<CT1> nOStahl: Thankyou very much.  chroot worked!   : )
<zorael> Are old versions of packages stored someplace? The latest ia32-libs is freaking out on me and I'm looking for the previous version (ubuntu4 as opposed to ubuntu5).
<virtuald> /var/cache/apt/archives
<zorael> virtuald: Yes, but I cleaned it long since. Are they stored online someplace?
<virtuald> not that i know of
<albert23> zorael: old packages are available from LP. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/55129435/ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<zorael> albert23: Awesome, thanks :3
<litropy> I just want to say thanks, guys. You've got a great OS going here.
<litropy> hi, peeps. I'm using a logitech usb headset with jack audio and pulseaudio. how do I get both the speakers and the mic working?
<litropy> Transcom message #0011ACDE7425, TXPower: 100% :: Hailing! I have arrived.
<gerzel> Litropy: First click on the volume button and go down to prefrences to check to make sure you got the levels turned up enough and nothing's muted for one.  Other than that I'd need to know more about your setup.
<gerzel> Off to reboot for Maveric install later
<litropy> volume is maxxed, playing lowly through my paltry netbook's speakers. Within pavucontrol I have two outputs: Pulseaudio Jack sink and Simultaneous Output.
<DanaG> argh, pulseaudio is being glitchy on my USB sound card.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/TBmvXTYS
<DanaG> W: asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally
<DanaG> W: ratelimit.c: 1153 events suppressed
<DanaG> the W lines are from -v, and the pastebin is from -vvv
<aboSamoor> I am trying to install gummi but I get this error gummi : Depends: libpoppler-glib4 (>= 0.12) but it is not installable, any idea ?
<ChogyDan> aboSamoor: I always apt-get install the dependency to see exactly what is wrong
<aboSamoor> ChogyDan: this is  libpoppler-glib5 what is available in the repos
<ChogyDan> ?
<RBecker> Hi there, is there a way to make either apt, aptitude, or some command line program force install a previous version and prevent upgrades?
<mgunes> RBecker, look up "apt pinning"
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<elvirolo> my sound applet has disappeared
<RBecker> mgunes: From what I read quickly, it looks like it's mixing in unstable, which is not what I want, I just want it to downgrade to a previous version and stay there
<RBecker> I know I can prevent upgrades in Aptitude
<mgunes> RBecker, you should be able to accomplish that with dpkg --set-selections and --get selections but I don't have documentation links handy; try doing a search for that
<delta9> now go to irc.ubuntu.com and join #ubuntu+1 and say skype crashes  upon loading after latest update error here: http://pastebin.com/Q6Yjf1bR
<delta9>  skype crashes  upon loading after latest update error here: http://pastebin.com/Q6Yjf1bR
<delta9> PM me w/ info please, ty
<elvirolo> delta9, download thus
<elvirolo> delta9, download this http://mirrors.cytanet.com.cy/linux/ubuntu/archive/pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu4_amd64.deb and install it with dpkg -i
<elvirolo> delta9, skype will run after that
<delta9> ty
<delta9> can i just click it in the gui?
<delta9> or do i gotta do dpkg -i in terminal
<elvirolo> delta9, no you can click
<elvirolo> delta9, i think
<elvirolo> delta9, maybe it will refuse to install because it's a downgrade
<delta9> dpkg: error processing ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu4_amd64.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<delta9> Errors were encountered while processing: ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<delta9>  sudo apt-get --purge remove skype
<delta9> ?
<elvirolo> delta9, Hm. I don't know. Try with dpkg.
<elvirolo> delta9, worked with me
<elvirolo> delta9, you shouldn't need to uninstall skype
<DanaG> Say, if I report a bug on something such as projectM-pulseaudio, and it says "nonfree kernel modules: fglrx", does that also include the fglrx version?
<delta9> no idea.
<delta9> y
<delta9> it has to be removed for me to install it
<elvirolo> delta9, ok
<elvirolo> delta9, does it work now?
<delta9> dpkg: error processing ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu4_amd64.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<delta9> Errors were encountered while processing: ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<delta9> dpkg: error processing ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu4_amd64.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<delta9> Errors were encountered while processing: ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<delta9> sorry
<delta9> im root
<delta9> so i dunno wtf is goin on
<delta9> :\
<delta9> no
<delta9> it still says there is a later version installed!
<delta9> root@vaio-laptop:~# apt-get remove skype
<delta9> Reading package lists... Done
<delta9> Building dependency tree
<delta9> Reading state information... Done
<delta9> Package skype is not installed, so not removed
<delta9> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<delta9> it still says i have a later version installed
<delta9> wtf
<delta9> maybe a reboot?
<delta9> brb
<elvirolo> delta9, ok
<elvirolo> delta9, did you download it properly?
<elvirolo> delta9, i mean no errors
<elvirolo> delta9, still around?
<delta9> can i have that urll again please?
<delta9> nm
<delta9> still wont install
<delta9> wtf this sucks ...
<delta9> (<unknown>:3272): Gtk-WARNING **: Loading IM context type 'ibus' failed
<delta9> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 612: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<delta9> man ...
<delta9> ibus
<delta9> and im on 64 bit
<delta9> does that matter?
<elvirolo> delta9, i'm on 64 bit too
<elvirolo> delta9, http://mirrors.cytanet.com.cy/linux/ubuntu/archive/pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<elvirolo> delta9, There must have been a problem during the download process.
<delta9> thats the same thing
<delta9> nah ..
<delta9> i downloaded it twice
<delta9> damn
<delta9> wtf is wrong.
<delta9> im on the 10.10 dystro too
<delta9> meerkat
<elvirolo> delta9, me too
<delta9> wtf ..
<delta9> :\
<delta9> why am i being punished?
<delta9> hah
<delta9> the unix gods are angry
<delta9> they are smiting me
<elvirolo> It's really strange.
<elvirolo> You just did "sudo dpkg -i ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu4_amd64.deb" ?
<delta9> yeah
<elvirolo> delta9, what's the message you get again?
<delta9> dpkg: error processing ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu4_amd64.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<delta9> Errors were encountered while processing: ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<delta9> how do i change dir to downloads?
<delta9> cd /home/vaio/downloads
<elvirolo> Yes.
<delta9> root@vaio-laptop:/home/vaio# cd\
<delta9> > ls
<delta9> cdls: command not found
<delta9> root@vaio-laptop:/home/vaio# ls
<delta9> Desktop    edk.txt           gangstarr.tar.bz2  Public      Videos
<delta9> Documents  examples.desktop  Music              Templates
<delta9> Downloads  FrostWire         Pictures           Ubuntu One
<delta9> root@vaio-laptop:/home/vaio# cd /downloads/
<delta9> bash: cd: /downloads/: No such file or directory
<delta9> root@vaio-laptop:/home/vaio# cd /downloads
<delta9> bash: cd: /downloads: No such file or directory
<delta9> root@vaio-laptop:/home/vaio# cd /home/vaio/downloads
<delta9> bash: cd: /home/vaio/downloads: No such file or directory
<delta9> root@vaio-laptop:/home/vaio#
<bazhang> delta9, pastebin
<delta9> sorry
<delta9> :\
<delta9> i got the error up there
<bazhang> doing what
<delta9> pasrebin
<delta9> i forget the url
<elvirolo> delta9, PM
<bazhang> pastebin does not mean paste here
<bazhang> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<delta9> skype crashes  upon loading after latest update error here:  http://pastebin.com/Q6Yjf1bR
<tman482> delta9: *nix systems are case sensitive. You used "cd .../downloads" needs to be "cd .../Downloads" according to the output of your /home dir.
<bazhang> delta9, skype from ubuntu repositories?
<elvirolo> bazhang, yes it's normal
<bazhang> !find skype
<ubottu> Found: pidgin-skype, pidgin-skype-dbg, python-skype
<delta9> http://pastebin.com/Q6Yjf1bR
<elvirolo> bazhang, there's a problem with ia32libs
<bazhang> elvirolo, sounds like a skype issue
<elvirolo> bazhang, no it's not
<elvirolo> delta9, you have to do what i told you
<bazhang> elvirolo, bug number?
<elvirolo> I had exactly the same problem
<delta9> yes
<elvirolo> bazhang, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/646862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 646862 in skype (Ubuntu) "skype crashes after signing in" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<delta9> thats it
<elvirolo> delta9, now do cd /home/vaio/Downloads
<delta9> im there
<elvirolo> delta9, now ls
<delta9> its working!
<elvirolo> delta9, Good.
<delta9> its installing
<delta9> ok
<delta9> ima tt=ry to run it
<elvirolo> delta9, what about skype?
<delta9> running app now hold on
<delta9> installing skype
<whereami> What does "no module name found" on the console mean? seems to be from grub2?
<delta9> weird
<delta9> it works but stilll has errors
<delta9> lemme see if it works
<elvirolo> delta9, is it working?
<delta9> yes
<delta9> ty
<delta9> :)
<delta9> well
<delta9> i need to skype someone
<delta9> to find out
<whereami> okay, I finally got my system installed and running... but it's stupendously slow.
<whereami> I think it has something to do with disk access.
<whereami> maybe sata driver
<whereami> any way I can test that?
<freeaks> hi there
<freeaks> in maverick, how can i force booting in text mode ?
<freeaks> the old tricks like these:
<freeaks> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash text“
<freeaks> and
<freeaks> update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<freeaks> don't seem to work with maverick, so matter what i do, gdm gets launched..
<freeaks> tpo:  *no matter what ....
<freeaks> typo
<Amaranth> freeaks: mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled
<freeaks> aah great i'll try that now, thanks Amaranth
<freeaks> i alway hated all display manager (xdm,gdm,kdm ...)
<lubun2> freeaks, you can use the recovery mode
<freeaks> lubun2, i want to alway start in terminal mode
<freeaks> so i'd want to set it as default boot mode
<freeaks> when i need X, i simply do startx
<nOStahl> there we go, update-manager -d running
<nOStahl> 50 min on download
<freeaks> Amaranth, tnx it worked
<whereami> I'm getting exceptions from the kernel sata driver on my system. Could this be a driver problem?
<bullgard4> whereami: I believe so, yes.
<whereami> otoh, even grub is really slow to load...
<whereami> grub takes like 15 seconds to load.
<bullgard4> whereami: In that case your system is not well configured or has a bug.
<whereami> so, where do I start?
<bullgard4> whereami: Reading the dmesg
<whereami> that's where I saw the sata exceptions.
<bullgard4> whereami: You better feed Google with the exact wording of your SATA exception dmesg message.
<bullgard4> whereami: Enrich it with your operating system version and computer type in order to narrow down the Google output.
<whereami> is there a way to get ubuntu to boot more verbosely?
<whereami> it's dropping me into a terminal without telling me why.
<whereami> and then i discover the filesystem is mounted readonly.
<whereami> hmm, i wonder if this dell datasafe local backup thing messed with more than grub. maybe I'll try reinstalling again.
<whereami> then again, the install disk is really slow too.
<bullgard4> whereami: As far as I know, there are few possibilities to gmake Ubuntu Maverick more verbose while booting beyond dmesg. Some messages appear on a virtual terminal at the very beginning.
<bullgard4> s/gmake/make/
<bullgard4> whereami: dmesg should tell you why Ubuntu is dropping you to a virtual terminal.
<whereami> it doesn't.
<bullgard4> whereami: I am not familiar with Dell's data safe local backup. Interferences with Ubuntu should refelct in dmesg though.
<bullgard4> reflect
<whereami> I don't know why you say that... dmesg is just the kernel message buffer.
<bullgard4> whereami: Wikipedia 2007-06: "dmesg (for "diagnostic message") is a command on Unix-like operating systems that prints the message buffer of the kernel. This buffer contains a variety of important messages. They range from messages printed during boot to messages used for debugging software."
<whereami> I'm acutely aware of what dmesg is...
<bullgard4> whereami: It is my continued experience from 4 years usage of Ubuntu that it will reflect in dmesg.
<TiK> hi
<TiK> anyone else have issues w/ skype after this latest update?
<TiK> it crashes with this error:
<TiK> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 612: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<TiK> hopefully someone knows
<TiK> :(
<bullgard4> Who needs Keyboard_Input_Methods?
<bullgard4> TiK: (I do not use Skype.) Look in Launchpad. If you do not find this error message there, file a bug report there.
<TiK> ok
<TiK> just happened on the new update
<TiK> ill check launchpad
<TiK> bull: I saw the bug listen but there were no work arounds :(
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. heres a bit of a scary message to see when upgrading...
<Dr_Willis> Removing all DKMS Modules
<Dr_Willis> /usr/sbin/dkms: line 28: echo: write error: No space left on device
<Dr_Willis> but I got plenty of space.
<nOStahl> heh
<nOStahl> my netbook is doing an upgrade right now and 0 percent left on the 4 gig ssd / partition heh
<Dr_Willis> tmpfs is showing 100% - but thats always 100% isent it?
<nOStahl> but its still chugin along unpacking
<Dr_Willis> actually it seems stuck at  that removeing... stuff...
<nOStahl> gah, I keep feeling a bluetooth headset on my ear... but I go to take it off and there's nothing there...
<nOStahl> damn this modern age!
<Dr_Willis> I cen never find any that fit me nOStahl  -  they always fall off.
<Dr_Willis> BlueEar Headset :)
<bullgard4> TiK: In that case add you findings to the bug already reported.
<bullgard4> s/you/your/
<TiK> oops
<TiK> I was in activity
<TiK> I just have to revert the lib32 package
<TiK> :)
<TiK> thanks
<TiK> for the point
<TiK> btw 10.10 rocks :O
<bullgard4> TiK: I find it faster than Ubuntu 10.04 on my machine although I have not made any objective measurement.
<bullgard4> s/it/it is/
<nOStahl> what was that new login thing
<nOStahl> the animated frame buffer?
<TiK> ive ran it for a while and  had no issues before the update/skype
<TiK> i never use logins ;)
<TiK> oct 10th baby
<bullgard4> Is Natty the codename for Ubuntu 11.04?
<nigelb> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 2011 - For announcement, see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/478
<bullgard4> nigelb: Thank you.
<bullgard4> Why has the loadable linux kernel module 'fbcon' disappeared? Is this due to Linus' recommendation to put more essential functionality into the kernel?
<i_is_broke> does gparted come on the live disk?
<catweazle_> i_is_broke: from the daily-builds manifest it is in the live-cd
<i_is_broke> thank you
<m4rtin> where and how should I report a bug in Maverick?
<bullgard4> m4rtin: In Launchpad in the associated DEB Program package.
<m4rtin> bullgard4: yes, apologies, found the link now
<m4rtin> does the installer have it's own package?
<bullgard4> m4rtin: There are several "installers". Be more specific.
<m4rtin> bullgard4: Desktop and Alternate install CDs won't boot on a specific hardware configuration unless ACPI=off is specified
<m4rtin> I assume this hardware config just needs to be added to some blacklist to auto determine this
<bullgard4> m4rtin: You will probably end up in your command '~$ ubuntu-bug linux'.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. this is getting scarier now..
<Dr_Willis> cp: writing `/tmp/mkinitramfs_gcoM2f/scripts/./local-bottom/ntfs_3g': No space left on device
<Dr_Willis>  / is 50% full...
<Jordan_U> whereami: Could you follow the directions here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/441941/comments/161 (add a comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/441941 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441941 in grub2 (Ubuntu Maverick) "grub fails after running Windows" [High,In progress]
<faizaff> HI! I was directed to this channel for help! I had an accidental shut down while upgrading to "Maverick" Now I am unable to boot pl help!
<faizaff> The screen is blank! and nothing happens!
<delight> is there other ppl with missing menu entries on dolphin/ kde 4.5.1 ... like panels / terminal emulator and stuff ... simply missing
<u456503> faizaff: do you install 10.04 from a CD ?
<delight> same on maverick and the same on lucid with backport ppa kde 4.5.1
<faizaff> I upgraded it from command _d
<Dr_Willis> does the 'recovery' mode entry at teh grub menu get you to a console faizaff  ?
<faizaff> Yeah I had on my hard disk 10.4 initially but I had given the cd to a friend
<u456503> faizaff: ok, upgraded too
<Dr_Willis> shutdown while upgradeing = not a good thing...
<faizaff> No nothing except the grub entries for other os is shown, when you click ubuntu everything is silent
<u456503> faizaff: did you installed the ubuntu 10.04 from a CD ? do you have one ?
<faizaff> Not now but I can make one from ISO
<u456503> faizaff: ok make one
<faizaff> Than?
<u456503> faizaff: and boot from it
<faizaff> Tell me so that I do it all after getting the CD
<Dr_Willis> faizaff:  so basucally while upgadeing from 10.04 to 10.10 you had a power failure?
<faizaff> RE-Install!
<faizaff> Yes right!
<u456503> faizaff: if you do not have any important data, just install it
<bazhang> faizaff, you have backups?
<Dr_Willis> faizaff:   use live cd. to backup imporntant files.. reinstall.. thats the best answer.
<christophoros> guys whats the best way to learn linux? am using ubuntu for like 4 years but i never got into command thing
<Dr_Willis> christophoros:  get books on bash, read... reread them every few months..
<bazhang> !manual > christophoros
<ubottu> christophoros, please see my private message
<bazhang> !bash > christophoros
<Dr_Willis> christophoros:  i alaways check out bookstore bargin bins for books on sale that cover the command line, or other aspects of linux.
<Dr_Willis> christophoros:  and yes. i have a Large library of books. :) many are avail in ebook form now a days.
<christophoros> yeh thats what i thought ill get an ebook
<Dr_Willis> christophoros:  books on , bash, vi/vim, sed/awk/grep, regular expressions,  then other topics you may like.
<Dr_Willis> christophoros:  it depends on what specific topics you want to learn first
<bazhang> christophoros, webupd8 has a link to 20 free linux ebooks
<christophoros> fr sirst id like to get know basics and then go somethink deaper
<Dr_Willis> christophoros:  some ebooks are the old versions and can be a little out of date.. but the 'core' info should still be the same.
<Dr_Willis> know basics.. of what. :)
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt. start with bash. then perhaps regular expressions.
<christophoros> alrighty :)
<Dr_Willis> Learning the bash Shell: Unix Shell Programming (In a Nutshell (O'Reilly)
<Dr_Willis> keep an eye out for any thing by Oreilly in the bargin bins. :)
<christophoros> http://www.amazon.com/Learning-bash-Shell-Programming-Nutshell/dp/0596009658
<christophoros> ill understand this book if i get it ?
<ItsYou> nice question :)
<christophoros> as i told am a bigginer :)
<zooloo> hi, i use Maverick Meerkat anf after today's updates skype don't work anymore
<Dr_Willis> start reading... read it later a few months afterwards.. go back a year later...
<zooloo> (<unknown>:3950): Gtk-WARNING **: Loading IM context type 'ibus' failed
<zooloo> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 612: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<zooloo> what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> christophoros:  i go back and reread the books after 5 years and then rediscover things i just fiured out... they are also referance books. not just 'learners guides'
<Dr_Willis> zooloo:  i get same error here.
<christophoros> cool :) alrighty :) thanks alot downloading it now hehe
<Dr_Willis> christophoros:  for ebooks. i have a collection of them i always put in my Documents directory on every new install. :)
<zooloo> Dr_Willis: 64-bit?
<Dr_Willis> some are very out of date
<Dr_Willis> zooloo:  yes. 64bit.
<zooloo> u have reported a bug?
<christophoros> <Dr_Willis>  ill start get some and read them hope i manage
<christophoros> in my country there isnt any school of learning u unix-linux
<Dr_Willis> School? :0 i learned it all from books
<Dr_Willis> when i went to school we were using C64's
<christophoros> wow i just saw all the book from oreilys this guy has lot of them
<Dr_Willis> I try to actually buy the real books.. so  i can read them in the 'reading room'
<christophoros> guys what u think about upgrating in kubuntu? it will cause any problems to my sys /?
<zooloo> Dr_Willis: thing is skype crashes on virtualbox windows as ell
<zooloo> well*
<zooloo> ;]
<om26er> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - On Jaunty, please check bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814 and help test the new kernel image
<om26er> where is volume control?
<Machtin> om26er: maybe alsamixer is what you're looking for?
<om26er> ubottu, this factoid needs to be changed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<vega_> some known prob with nvidia drivers, i just get blinking green/red/blue screen when gdm starts
<Dr_Willis> full screen blinks red then green then blue? or what exactly?
<vega_> yes
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. still trying to figure out....
<Dr_Willis> Building initial module for 2.6.35-20-generic
<Dr_Willis> /usr/sbin/dkms: line 28: echo: write error: No space left on device
<vega_> also sometimes full screen with red, blue, green and grey bars on top of each other :)
<vega_> console/ssh access is fine
<Dr_Willis> weird.. cleaned out all the dkms-* dirs in /tmp/ and it worked..
<Dr_Willis> at least i think it worked.. :)
<Dr_Willis> vega_:  what chipset?
<vega_> ion
<vega_> (ie. 9400m)
<vega_> it workin in beta1 or beta2
<Dr_Willis> check the bug reports.. could be some regression i guess.
<vega_> just googled, nothing so far.. is there a quick link to list all bugs open reported for maverick, in priority order?
<SwedeMike> hm, so my thinkpad t40 which has worked just fine during all of the 10.10 cycle now has non-functioning graphics after just now doing a dist-upgrade. Last time I did it was 2 weeks ago.
<SwedeMike> pressing fn-f7 (to cycle thru external/internal screen showing) makes it come back again, goes away when logging in, then have to do it again. I have no external screen connected.
<SwedeMike> it has a radeon mobility 7500, but no accelerated drivers available (never has been any in ubuntu)
<u456503_> SwedeMike: did you try other kernels ?
<SwedeMike> no. -20 worked fine, then a lot of things were distupgraded, the kernel to -22 amongst others.
<SwedeMike> I can try the -20 kernel
<SwedeMike> if I can find the button to reboot with, my graphics is quite garbled :P
<u456503_> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-rc5-maverick/
<u456503_> install linux-headers-2.6.36-020636rc5_2.6.36-020636rc5.201009211328_all.deb first, then
<SwedeMike> -20 doesn't work either, it did before, so I don't think it's kernel related.
<u456503_> 	linux-headers-2.6.36-020636rc5-generic_2.6.36-020636rc5.201009211328_i386.deb or the 64 bit one !
<u456503_> then
<SwedeMike> but I can try that one
<u456503_> 	linux-image-2.6.36-020636rc5-generic_2.6.36-020636rc5.201009211328_i386.deb or the 64 bit one
<u456503_> I am running from it
<SwedeMike> ok, I'll try that.
<u456503_> you can select at boot time the kernel
<SwedeMike> I've been using linux since 1993, don't worry.
<SwedeMike> behaviour is identical wit hthe rc 2.6.36-rc5 kernel.
<SwedeMike> garbled screen at bootup, fn-f7 makes it come back, login, garbled screen again, fn-f7 makes it ok again
<u456503_> are you sure ? you can test that quick ?
<SwedeMike> yes?
<SwedeMike> why not?
<u456503_> you need to reboot after instaled the latest kernel
<SwedeMike> yes?
<SwedeMike> uname -a says I'm running 2.6.36-rc5
<u456503_> then send an email to linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org with the dedails: kernel, gpu, and problems
<SwedeMike> why are you so focused on this being a kernel problem? 2.6.35-20 that worked before doesn't work anymore.
<SwedeMike> I'd imagine more something with xorg
<u456503_> can you try an older kernel ?
<penguin42> SwedeMike: How early is this happening - before or after X starts?
<SwedeMike> penguin42: screen is fine during the boot loader etc (the ubuntu with 5 balls under it), then when xorg starts to give me the login screen, everything goes garbled
<penguin42> SwedeMike: OK, And the text console is fine?
<SwedeMike> penguin42: I can switch to text mode yes, but it seems to be unstable, sometimes the keyboard stops working after a few swtiches.
<SwedeMike> ctrl-alt f1 works at least once
<penguin42> SwedeMike: Tried booting with no mode setting?
<SwedeMike> trying f7-f8 or around there makes the machine stop responding totally (no caps lock or anything)
<SwedeMike> I'll boot with nosplash and without quiet and let's see
<penguin42> SwedeMike: I'd try adding a nomodeset
<SwedeMike> oki, removed splash and quiet, included nomodeset, with 2.6.35-22 it works fine first try.
<SwedeMike> login worked fine as well.
<SwedeMike> everything looks completely normal.
<SwedeMike> I'll try with just adding nomodeset and keeping splash
<penguin42> SwedeMike: So kernel or X bug with mode setting
<SwedeMike> heh, the text mode splash looks very retro... but yeah, that works as well.
<SwedeMike> this is a lab laptop I have, so sep 11 everything worked normally (last time I booted it before today, did dist-upgrade then and rebooted, everything was fine). then booted today, did dist-upgrade, rebooted, then got this issue.
<SwedeMike> anything else I should try before packing up? I don't think it's a kernel issue, I trued 2.6.35-17, -20 and -22, and 2.6.36-rc5 and they all behaved identically.
<penguin42> SwedeMike: I'd say it's difficult to guess whether it's X or the kernel; the two interact heavily; report it
<SwedeMike> should I log it against the kernel or against xorg?
<SwedeMike> or against something else?
<SwedeMike> would it help if I filmed the bootup and attached it?
<penguin42> SwedeMike: I doubt the film would help, if you just have a screenshot of the corruption it should do; I'd file a bug against xserver-xorg-video-radeon   and that should end up in the right place
<penguin42> even if it's not the X server the guys who do the kms stuff I think are on the saem lists
<SwedeMike> oki, I'll do that.
<penguin42> SwedeMike: There are 2 other things you could try; you could try the xorg-edgers packages or you could mail the radeon mailing list (cam't remember the URL)
<SwedeMike> as in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476691 for xorg-edgers?
<penguin42> Yep
<SwedeMike> will do.
<penguin42> well, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<penguin42> SwedeMike: But, since it works with nomodeset then I'd just report it
<SwedeMike> penguin42: oki.
<penguin42> SwedeMike: Just remind me, which card?
<SwedeMike> penguin42: radeon mobile 7500
<SwedeMike> radeon mobility 7500 according to lspci
<penguin42> ok, so yeh older Radeon
<SwedeMike> yes, it's a 5 year old thinkpad
<penguin42> nod
<or4n9e> I have issues installing kubuntu 10.10. with both the beta and the daily build as of today the ubiquity installer kde_ui doesn't start at all
<penguin42> or4n9e: What's the last thing you see ?
<or4n9e> also running ubiquity kde_ui from consoledoesn't throw out any error messages
<or4n9e> penguin42: nothing happens. I click on the installer and it never pops up
<penguin42> oh
<or4n9e> the console just returns to command prompt without doing anything
<or4n9e> same in daily build as of today and the beta
<or4n9e> is this a known issue?
<or4n9e> I mean, I use linux for ten years and shouldn't be too silly to run an installer ;)
 * penguin42 hasn't tried the kde one, but yeh you'd hope it worked
<or4n9e> penguin42: it's pretty strange that neither the GUI nor the CLI method throws out any errors but just dies
<or4n9e> also I cannot find any hints on the internet (bug tracker, forums etc)
<penguin42> or4n9e: Had a look through bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu?
<or4n9e> gnome version works great but the GF prefers KDE, no idea why but that's it
<or4n9e> penguin42: I googled for it
<penguin42> or4n9e: If you can install gnome then just install the kubuntu-desktop package after the gnome install
<or4n9e> haven't found anything related. may try to search the bug tracker directly
<penguin42> or4n9e: You could also try reporting the bug with ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<or4n9e> penguin42: nope :) why should I install an obsolete gnome desktop just to get kde up and running
<or4n9e> this isn't an option to me
<penguin42> or4n9e: Oh I'm not saying it's a good answer, but if you need to get KDE to install it should work
<u456503_> I have a question: does somebody here have build the kernel ?
<penguin42> u456503_: Yeh
<or4n9e> penguin42: I may first try the alternate installer
<penguin42> or4n9e: Yeh that should work
<or4n9e> this should have come to my mind earlier actually
<u456503_> ok, how did you manage the  not in control info error ?
<penguin42> the what error?
<or4n9e> penguin42: is it possible to run the alternate from usb
<or4n9e> I have an EeePC here
<penguin42> or4n9e: I'd hope so, but not tried it
<penguin42> u456503_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile  were the instructions I followed
<or4n9e> penguin42: same here, that was never required actually
<u456503_> i will do that,
<or4n9e> I also wonder why such an outstanding bug (isn't it my own mistake) haven't been recognized for hardly a month
<u456503_> thanks for the info
<or4n9e> will search thebug tracker now
<penguin42> or4n9e: I think there is a #ubuntu-kde you could ask on
<or4n9e> penguin42: I asked in #kubuntu, they sent me here
<or4n9e> is #ubuntu-kde a developer channel?
<penguin42> or4n9e: OK; there are a couple of KDE users here (JonTheEchidna and I think Yofel??)
<or4n9e> penguin42: #ubuntu-kde requires an inviation :)
<h4f> after some updates. the bottom panel stops showing open window and running programs. I deleted the panel. how can I restore it back ?
<or4n9e> penguin42: IC, then I'll wait for them to actually show up
<or4n9e> thanks again
<penguin42> or4n9e: No problem
<u456503_> penguin42: ups, that is super old info, thanks, but I think this one is ok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<or4n9e> penguin42: seems we have the candidate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/646827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 646827 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity KDE frontend does not start" [Critical,Fix committed]
<u456503_> penguin42: try it yourself
<u456503_> penguin42: you will get an error
<or4n9e> penguin42: but not really helpful besides "fix committed" without any hints given
<penguin42> u456503_: Hmm useful page; although the page I used worked!
<or4n9e> hm
 * or4n9e wants to install kubuntu please ;)
<penguin42> or4n9e: If it's committed then I guess it'll probably land in the next daily or so
<or4n9e> penguin42: is it possible to somehow see the fix?
<or4n9e> I mean, that way I may fix it myself within the running live session
<penguin42> or4n9e: Not sure; I suspect if ubiquity is maintained in bzr you could grab the the bzr repository for it and look at the change log
<Ejdesgaard__> I'm having problems sending e-mail's to my companys domain, but it works everywhere else.. i'm running 10.10, evolution-2.30.3 and evolution-mapi-0.30.3 on x86_64. and a colegue how runs 10.04 and otherwise the exact same setup, do not have the problem.
<or4n9e> penguin42: good idea. I'm actually not that advanced with launchpad but I'll try to find out
<or4n9e> penguin42: this is the right resource https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk ?
<or4n9e> cause I can't see any commits regarding the bug iD
<penguin42> or4n9e: Probably, but I'm not used to the web interface
<penguin42> or4n9e: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/4400
<penguin42> or4n9e: So you could probably edit those 2 lines in misc.py and get the installer to carry on
 * penguin42 notes that diff viewer is nice
<or4n9e> penguin42: awesome stuff man !!!
<or4n9e> just need to find misc.py now
<or4n9e> I love fiddling around actually
<penguin42> hmm, 1:20pm; time for breakfast :-)
<or4n9e> penguin42: very ambitious to have breakfast at 1:20pm
<or4n9e> lol
<u456503_> penguin42: have a good time
<u456503_> at breakfast
<or4n9e> penguin42: guess what?
<or4n9e> penguin42: it works! thanks a million
<Ian_corne> :D
<Ian_corne> I'm saying goodbye to testing on my ati box :(
<Ian_corne> I need a stable system to work on this last year!
<Bauldrick> I cant see my samba shares via 'places' > 'network' , but I can if I connect via 'places' > 'connect to server'
<Dr_Willis> Bauldrick:  samba/smb/widnwos is weird in that often it can take some time for the shares/machines to show up.
<Dr_Willis> Bauldrick:  i tend to access them once, then bookmark the location.
<Dr_Willis> Bauldrick:  or enter 'smb://servername/sharename' by hand.
<penguin42> Ian_corne: What ati card?
<GMSPENCE____> can anyone help....i upraded to maverick, and now for my remote desktop i cannot acess my computer remotely on the network....says others can access this computer using the address localhost.....used to show up the ip on my network on lucid.  any suggestions?
<Ian_corne> penguin42: it's not that it's unstable atm
<Ian_corne> but I can't take any chances :)
<Ian_corne> and it's my only ati testing machine, that's why I named it specificly
<penguin42> Ian_corne: The open drivers seem to be getting better for me
<Ian_corne> yeah, I haven't had a problem so far :)
<penguin42> Ian_corne: I've had a few fixes over the maverick alpha cycle though
<Ian_corne> well, I don't utilize my gfx card that much on ubuntu, maybe that's why I didn't notice :)
<Ian_corne> except for the freeze of the login screen
<Ian_corne> but well, that still wasn't fixed :p
<penguin42> oh great, initramfs screwed up again -  I think by an updae running update-initramfs while udev is unconfigured
<homerj> there anything else I should be aware of installing 10.10 beta on a laptop that's not listed in the "known issues" ?
<Ian_corne> homerj: that you should backup your files
<homerj> no files to back up on it
<homerj> heh
<homerj> A lot of USB 3G cards currently just expose themselves as a CD drive instead of a modem. To fix this, please upgrade your system to get udev version 161+git20100827-1, which should fix this. <---this happens on Windows as well, nice to see Ubuntu actually fixed it
<Ian_corne> anyone know if there's a rhythmbox ppa?
<pbp> is there a way to disable bluetooth by default(on boot), but keep the applet on the panel?
<penguin42> homerj: Apparently there is a thing so that they are supposed to auto-install on windows systems; ubuntu now has a thing to kick them out of this mode
<homerj> yeah, that's was the idea, but it will never kick out of that mode
<homerj> have a Verizon one
<bazhang> Ian_corne, not sure about rhythmbox, but there's a rhythmbox-elementary one
<homerj> for the Win7 laptop to actually use it, I have to "eject" the cd rom it makes
<Volkodav> anybody noticed skype crashing right at sign in ?
<Volkodav> oh knows bug
<rerx> hi! on kubuntu maverick, i don't get sound in flash, but apparently everywhere else
<rerx> the flash player doesn't show up in pavucontrol
<rerx> "everywhere else" = amarok, vlc, mplayer
<rerx> any ideas?
<penguin42> rerx: In any web browser?
<rerx> in firefox or rekonq
<rerx> I've put this into my .asoundrc:
<rerx> pcm.pulse {
<rerx>     type pulse
<rerx> }
<rerx> ctl.pulse {
<rerx>     type pulse
<rerx> }
<rerx> pcm.!default {
<rerx>     type pulse
<rerx> }
<rerx> ctl.!default {
<bazhang> rerx, pastebin
<rerx>     type pulse
<rerx> }
<rerx> sorry
<GMSPENCE____> can anyone help....i upraded to maverick, and now for my remote desktop i cannot acess my computer remotely on the network....says others can access this computer using the address localhost.....used to show up the ip on my network on lucid.  any suggestions?
<penguin42> GMSPENCE____: ok, do you know your address?
<GMSPENCE____> Penguin42 - yeah 192.168.1.2
<GMSPENCE____> i've set it up with a static ip
<penguin42> GMSPENCE____: OK, so that's static on your local network, can other machines on the localnetwork connect to that IP for remote desktop?
<GMSPENCE____> if i log in via ssh and run x11vnc in the terminal i can connect.... but not when it's set to connect via the gui in preferences
<quidnunc> Does anyone have dovecot with passdb working? It fails to lookup the users in my password file.
<GMSPENCE____> penguin42 - nope no one can connect
<quidnunc> I want to know if it is just me
<penguin42> GMSPENCE____: Yeh that looks broken to me
<penguin42> rerx: OK, flash has stopped doing sound for me as well
<penguin42> (Gnome)
<penguin42> hmm it is now, but it's not using pulse
<rerx> penguin42: i've got an external usb sound "card"
<penguin42> rerx: I don't think that's the problem; I've got on an onboard; I think the shim that used to cause flash to use pulse has broken in the last week
<rerx> on kubuntu lucid i only get sound with that one in apps using phonon
<rerx> that's why i decided to try the maverick beta
<penguin42> rerx: If you open a terminal and do     pasuspender /bin/cat       and leave that like that, and then reload the page with flash in does it work
<rerx> where they switched kubuntu to pulseaudio
<rerx> penguin42: no, that doesn't work
<penguin42> ok
<rerx> also, before i was using an onboard chip on lucid and got sound everywhere
<rerx> sound in linux really always has been annoying
<penguin42> rerx: In your .xsession-errors do you see an error like:   ALSA lib ../../src/conf.c:3288:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<Volkodav> anybody boots freebsd with grub2? I wonder if it recognizes it ot manual editing is needed ?
<nOStahl1> gah,
<nOStahl1> i've downloaded over 7 ISO's between netbook version and desktop versions of maverick meerkat
<nOStahl1> they all fail at booting up the live environtment with " No init found. Try passing init= bootarg.
<nOStahl1> and drops me to busybox initramfs
<nOStahl1> any idea's?
<penguin42> nOStahl1: Did you write the ISO to a cd or use a thumbdrive?
 * penguin42 just filed bug 647538 on flash sound stopped working
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 647538 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Flash stopped using pulseaudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647538
<nOStahl1> sd
<skalka> hi, I was just wondering if plymouth will ever work with nvidia proprietary drivers, with Maverick Beta is still impossible to have a decent splash screen
<penguin42> nOStahl1: Is the SD card in an sd reader in the PC or an external USB thing?
<bazhang> skalka, what card
<skalka> bazhang, 8400M GS
<bazhang> skalka, the open source driver works great here
<nOStahl1> pc
<bazhang> very high res
<skalka> bazhang, can you suggest me a quick way to give a try to open source driver? I've installed proprietary when ubuntu prompted me on first desktop start
<bazhang> skalka, remove it?
<skalka> bazhang, then? Just restart and I'll have nouveau?
<bazhang> skalka, should do, though I never used it so cannot speak from experience (ie having only used the open source one)
<skalka> with open source driver is it possible to set visual effects to normal? after the restart how i can check which driver is on use?
<skalka> i look for nouveau on lsmod?
<rerx> penguin42: yes. it reads: "ALSA lib ../../src/dlmisc.c:236:(snd1_dlobj_cache_get) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<rerx> ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_hw.c:1401:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card"
<penguin42> does that file exist for you?
<skalka> anyway, I try, see you soon
<rerx> penguin42:  /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so is there
<penguin42> rerx: curious it's complaining about a different file for both of us, but the file both exists
<penguin42> rerx: I don't actually know if that's the problem but it feels suspicious
<rerx> penguin42: i've no idea
<rerx> also i already had those issues with the maverick installed from the beta-iso before i installed any updates
<penguin42> you might want to subscribe to my bug 647538  although whether your symptom is due to the same thing I don't know - sounds suspicious
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 647538 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Flash stopped using pulseaudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647538
<skalka> ok, now I'm without proprietary driver... splash screen is fine, but there no support at all to 3d and I can't check card temperature
<Ddorda> hey guys, where can i report bug about maverick?
<penguin42> Ddorda: Sure
<penguin42> Ddorda: The easiest way is to use the ubuntu-bug command
<Ddorda> penguin42: ? where
<penguin42> Ddorda: Have you got maverick running?
<Ddorda> i talk from it
<penguin42> Ddorda: Great, what's the bug
<Ddorda> penguin42: i don't know what package is it from
<penguin42> Ddorda: OK, describe it
<Ddorda> penguin42: I use 2 languages, Hebrew & English. sometimes it starts switching between these 2 with no reason
<Ddorda> no way to stop it but logging out and back in
<penguin42> Ddorda: Oh difficult bug, difficult to know where it happens
<penguin42> Ddorda: Does it do it in any one application or all of them?
<Ddorda> sometimes it stops when i open a new program
<Ddorda> all of them
<Ddorda> no specific application
<penguin42> Ddorda: KDE or Gnome?
<Ddorda> Gnome
<Ddorda> and gets even worse if i'm idle at that time and the screensaver starts working
<Ddorda> cause than i can't do the password
<Ddorda> because of that language bug
<penguin42> Ddorda: I suggest reporting it against libgnomekbd-common ?
<Ddorda> penguin42: okay. thanks :)
<penguin42> Ddorda: I'm not sure if it's right, but it sounds promising
<Ddorda> g2g
<penguin42> is the person who was having audio problems on kde/flash still here?
<shazzr> is it a known issue on 10.10 beta that google chrome doesn't work? I get "Attempting to load the system libmoon
<penguin42> shazzr: That sounds like a plugin problem
<shazzr> penguin42: hmm...I get it both with chrome and chromium
<penguin42> shazzr: Try removing libmoon (and that'll probably take out all of moonlight )
<shazzr> penguin42: it also says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<elijah> Awesome!!! Wifi works again after the most recent updates today!
<penguin42> shazzr: Try removing libmoon and see if it fixes it
<elijah> Thanks and good job guys!
<shazzr> penguin42: will do
<shazzr> penguin42: it did the trick.
<penguin42> shazzr: You could file a bug against libmoon
<shazzr> penguin42: never done it, and therefore I don't know where to start, or what to write. :S
<penguin42> shazzr: Open a terminal and do   ubuntu-bug libmoon
<penguin42> shazzr: In the description say what happens
<shazzr> penguin42: Thanks. I can hereby declare that I filed my first bug report. I feel like I'm contributing. It's a good feeling. Thanks to you. :)
<penguin42> shazzr: No problem; some get fixed as well; I've had a whole bunch of them fixed in the Maverick release since alpha - but there are others that haven't but hey
<nemchik> hello, i am in need of some help with maverick beta, is this the right place to ask?
<nemchik> anybody alive in here?
<penguin42> maybe
<penguin42> and yes it is the right place to ask - what's the problem
<nemchik> okay so let me try to be as detailed as possible
<nemchik> i initially installed 10.04 via livecd (usb key) later i followed the update pattern to 10.04.1, and then i decided to try maverick
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> did 10.04.1 all work OK?
<nemchik> yes, it's been a dream
<nemchik> i visited the maverick page, ran the alt f2 command and let the update take its course (desktop 32bit standard edition btw)
<nemchik> i then checked the software centre and all of the ppa's i had were disabled and didnt seem to want to re-enable so i removed them and began manually readding them (so the keys would update and the branch would change)
<penguin42> nemchik: Hang on a sec
<penguin42> nemchik: Did the update to maverick without the ppas work?
<nemchik> yes, it seemed to work
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> so then you put some PPAs back in and.....
<nemchik> obviously it was a beta, so there were some things i expected (hardware compatibility issues i was working around)
<nemchik> somewhere along the line it discovered an update (i think indicator-network / connman) that asked me to remove some packages in order to do the update
<nemchik> i was using indicator-network and connman on 10.04.1 btw
<nemchik> worked fine
<nemchik> after restarting i get the ubuntu loading screen but it never goes anywhere, so i tapped a key and noticed it always hangs on 'detecting battery' (that might not be the exact phrase but it's the battery step)
<nemchik> oh right, before that i get the '
<nemchik> low res graphics prompt asking me to continue in low res, or reconfigure or restart x
<nemchik> then the battery hang
<nemchik> if from the prompt i decide to go to terminal i can login and run commands etc
<nemchik> but i have no network connection (eth0 seems to be present with ifconfig -a but does not pull an ip)
<nemchik> and when i try to start gdm it says i need to install it
<nemchik> apt-get style
<nemchik> but with no network connection i cant lol
<nemchik> so im running a livecd right now so i can get support
<elijah> My mic input on my laptop is very low and distorted with Meerkat beta (same with 10.04), is my soundcard supported? What would the driver be for my soundcard?
<nemchik> i have the ISO files for 10.10 and 10.04.1 both accessable, would there be a way to reinstall maverick and pull the files from the iso?
<nemchik> elijah: does 'hardware drivers' seem to have any optional sound drivers?
<penguin42> nemchik: Hmm that's a bit of a mess, what happens if you select a different kernel or the safe mode entries from teh boot menu ?
<elijah> nemchik: Do you mean "Additional Drivers"?
<elijah> I'm using kubuntu
<nemchik> elijah: oh, sorry im not familiar with kde lol, i would suppose that would be the equiv
<penguin42> nemchik: Also when you boot try taking off the quiet and splash keywords - it might give you a bit more info
<elijah> nemchik: Just NVIDIA and a software modem are listed there
<nemchik> penguin42: oh... son of a bitch... i didnt think to try that, but right now i think it's disabled and defaulted
<nemchik> penguin42: let me see what my grub has to play with, but i dont think i have any other kernels because i used ubuntu tweak to 'clean kernels' (not smart on my part)
<penguin42> nemchik: If you can get back to a text shell then I'd try and run ppa-purge to remove all the ppa stuff
<nemchik> penguin42: what would be the command for that?
<penguin42> nemchik: ppa-purge
<penguin42> nemchik: It's in the ppa-purge package I think
<nemchik> penguin42: ok i see i have grub and it SHOULD have a 10 second timeout but it has never shown me a menu, just the graphical ubuntu loading dots screen
<penguin42> nemchik: New ones don't have much of a timeout; hit left shift *right* after the bios
<nemchik> elijah: you should google your laptop's specific model and find what sound device usually comes with your model and then search for linux drivers for that device - also try different microphones and play with yout audio input settings - maybe find a fridend with a usb headset just to make sure that it's your onboard device with the issue
<penguin42> elijah: Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<penguin42> elijah: Chances are that you have the correct driver if you are getting any sound but it needs some forceful tweaking; the laptop vendors have various options of how to wire the chips up and sometimes they do very odd things
<nemchik> penguin42: so do you think there is a decent way to get eth0 to start pulling an IP? because since GDM is missing i would assume i will need to reinstall it but cant without eth0 working (or if theres a way to pull it from the iso which i have locally)
<nemchik> lo still shows 127-etc like normal
<penguin42> nemchik: I'd know how to manaually configure it, I don't know how to drive NetworkManager from the command line
<penguin42> nemchik: I suspect nmcli eth0 up might do it - but I've never tried it
<elijah> penguin42: Going through guide now
<nemchik> otherwise connman cuz i have that installed (i may have had networkmanager disabled but it should be easy to re-enable
<nemchik> if i remember correctly all i did was rename the .conf to disable it (connman install instructions)
<penguin42> don't know conman
<nemchik> no worries, i re-enabled NM
<nemchik> this might actually be easier than i am making it sound - simpler question that should solve my problem, is there a way to repair an existing linux install from a livecd?
<penguin42> nemchik: It depends exactly how broken it is, you can install packages
<nemchik> i can run debs but apt-get fails because there is no network connection, it only has a cached list of what is available
<penguin42> yeh, so you can mount a filesystem from the rescue cd and chroot into it and run apt or dpkg -i, or you can download .debs and drop them either into the filesystem or onto a usb key
<Ologn> Hmm...did quadrapassel (tetris) break for everyone recently, or just certain Maverick users?
<Ologn> If anyone can go to Applications -> Games -> Quadrapassel and tell me if it will load or not, it would be appreciated
<Ologn> I'm getting the same error as someone on launchpad, but they are using X11 forwarding, I'm just doing it straight out
<penguin42> Ologn: Broken here
<Ologn> penguin42: OK, thanks
<penguin42> Ologn: Got a bug for it? I'll confirm it
<Ologn> penguin42: bug 638013
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 638013 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "Can't play Quadrapassel over X11 forwarding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638013
<penguin42> Ologn: I think this is separate ; although actually his bug may well be the same bug, I don't think it's got anything to do with forwarding
<charlie-tca> Ologn: it is broken
<Ologn> charlie-tca: OK.  Thanks, now I know the breakage is more widespread, instead of just a few people.
<charlie-tca> Might be bug 561734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561734 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "quadrapassel doesn't start: Failed to initialise clutter: Unable to select the newly created GLX context" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561734
<iTroll> so guys, maverick beta does not boot on my acer aspire 751h.  Doesnt appear to even get to grub2.  Any debugging ideas?
<Ologn> Because I played the game a few weeks ago and it worked, but I've been doing the updates and presumably one broke something.
<charlie-tca> I haven't been able to make it work in maverick
<penguin42> iTroll: If you hold down left shift right after the bios do you get grub2?
<nemchik> penguin42:  i chrooted into it but i dont know what debs to install lol
<penguin42> nemchik: If you've chrooted in then mount /proc and /sys, and install ppa-purge and use that to remove your ppas, then install ubuntu-desktop which will force it to have all the default ones
<nemchik> this seems to show up a log
<nemchik> *lot
<nemchik> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<nemchik> but i think i have ppa purge installed but i didnt mount proc or sys
<penguin42> nemchik: Copy /etc/resolv.conf from your /etc on your live setup to /etc/resolv.conf in your chroot
<penguin42> that way it'll do dns look up
<nemchik> do i need to restart network manager after that?
<nemchik> btw i ran sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/repair/etc/resolv.conf
<nemchik>  /mnt/repair is where i mounted and chrooted
<penguin42> shouldn't need to restart anything
<nemchik> well i did that and apt-get update and it seems to be doing more than before so i would assume that may have been all i needed to get eth0 to pull an ip again, hopefully apt-get install ubuntu-desktop works
<penguin42> nemchik: Didn't you bring the ethernet up from before you chrooted ?
<nemchik> uh... i donno what you mean
<nemchik> it works on the livecd but it didnt work on my hd install
<nemchik> well i didnt purge the ppa's (cuz i had like 50... and i would have to do them one by one) but installing ubuntu desktop seems to be going well for now
<nemchik> looks like its grabbing gdm and stuff
<penguin42> nemchik: Why you got so many ppas ?
<nemchik> cuz i like software lol
<nemchik> a lot
<nemchik> i live to test
<nemchik> but i didnt really take into consideration that unstable software doesnt usually screw me over as much as an unfinished OS
<nemchik> which was probably conflicting with all the dev software i was playing with lol
<nemchik> anyway installing ubuntu-desktop has completed, anything else you would recommend before i try to boot into it?
<penguin42> nemchik: Well give it a go and see, if you still have problems I'd pull out any systemish ppas
<nemchik> nautilus elementary?
<nemchik> btw i get this during apt-get update - W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<nemchik> and also btw penguin42 you are a godsend
<penguin42> Well we'll see if it worked!
<penguin42> the mix of bug statuses on that quadrapessel bug is great
<edgy> Hi, when I try to comple my program using make I get /usr/bin/ld: final link failed: No space left on device
<edgy> but $ df -hT .
<edgy> Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<edgy> /dev/sda6    btrfs     15G   13G  2.1G  86% /home
<edgy> is this a bug in maverick or what?
<penguin42> hmm interesting, someone earlier said they had that problem with a kernel module build
<penguin42> edgy: Can you do a df /tmp
<edgy> penguin42: /dev/sda5             17134420  12316160   3947860  76% /
<penguin42> hmm, not that then
<edgy> penguin42: yes. this is the second time I have this problem. previously I am copying files and I got that error I thought may be I am sleeping and dreaming but now i am very awake ;)
<edgy> penguin42: did that guy also using btrfs?
<penguin42> edgy: Don't know
<edgy> np
<brett__> HellO!
<brett__> How stable is 10.10 netbook?
<nemchik> penguin42: hey thank you again
<penguin42> nemchik: np - is it working?
<nemchik> penguin42: i got back to my desktop but my video drivers are missing and not in the hardware thing so im installing from a .run file
<nemchik> or rather i will be soon
<penguin42> well that's video drivers :-)
<nemchik> im trying to find a copy of the default sources.list file for maverick
<avi_> Hey all. Now that the Maverick Xorg and Kernel get along with fglrx, any reason I SHOULDN'T upgrade right now on my desktop (with fglrx)? Like, any outstanding problems? (Or perhaps a link to a page that lists known maverick bugs) Thanks!
<bjsnider> since when is fglrz working with maverick?
<avi_> Yesterday, I think.
<avi_> I'll link you up, hold on.
<avi_> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/fglrx-finally-works-with-ubuntu-1010.html
<whereami> The install disk is only running in VGA mode... can I fix this? I have a radeon HD 5870.
<MTecknology> I just finished with ecryptfs-migrate-home. After a reboot, I need to log in from command line, run ecryptfs-unmount-private, then I can log in from gui...
<MTecknology> Any ideas how I can make it work right?
<duffydack> openshot in maverick, cool
<blue_anna> after upgrading from 10.04 to maverick totem and mplayer have broken. vlc still works though
<pvandewyngaerde> blue_anna:  do you see any error messages if you start them from a terminal ?
<blue_anna> I think I just figured it out trying that .. my x11 video settings arent right
<blue_anna> I had to remove my old xorg conf to get startx to work at all, I just forgot
<slooksterpsv> Hello fellow Maverik Meerkat Users
<slooksterpsv> so with Maverick Meerkat, should I not run sudo apt-get upgrade? cause that messed up my system last time
<slooksterpsv> wow no one chats in here, that's pretty bad
<penguin42> slooksterpsv: That should be OK; when doing an upgrade to maverick or the next version you should run do-release-upgrade , but for normal updates after switching version apt-get upgrade should be fine
<penguin42> bah, missed
<duffydack> patience fail
<guntbert> MTecknology: did you configure your system to autologin?
<blue_anna> I am getting this error trying to install and play lincity-ng: lincity-ng: error while loading shared libraries: libphysfs-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<blue_anna> I already have libphysfs1 package installed, and lincity-ng installed without issue
<MTecknology> guntbert: no
<guntbert> MTecknology: ok, did you follow the steps outlined at the end of the migration?
<MTecknology> guntbert: attempt to log in and if it doesn't work then copy the original files back
<MTecknology> guntbert: those, or did i miss something?
<guntbert> MTecknology: I meant those, and obviously you *did* record the passphrase
<MTecknology> guntbert: we'll say I did...
<MTecknology> guntbert: I can log in, run ecryptfs-mount-private and it'll mount my home directory fine - I do that, then I can use ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase - so I do have that pass
<guntbert> I'm in the process of following your steps right now and stumbled over autologin ... but rebooting right now
<guntbert> MTecknology: thats why I said obviously :-)
<guntbert> MTecknology: after switching off autologin it worked flawlessly - on lucid :-) I still have to try it on maverick
<MTecknology> I'm on +1
<MTecknology> the encryption worked perfect, mounting it works perfect, it just doesn't auto-mount
<MTecknology> I don't need device-mapper in the kernel for it, do i?
<guntbert> MTecknology: not to my knowledge - btw how did you invoke the script?
<duffydack> it uses /dev/mapper though does it not
<duffydack> well mine does
<MTecknology> gave root a password, logged out, logged in as root, ran ecryptfs-migrate-home -u michael, logged in as michael, ls, saw the two files, ran ecryptfs-mount-private, gave it my user password, cd, see my data
<MTecknology> duffydack: I know it does for encrypted swap
<duffydack> udisks-luks-uuid-22bc65a2-7d7e-44ea-a262-6df9d7dba3b7-uid1000    < my usb stick with enc partition on
<guntbert> MTecknology: ah, there is the difference: on lucid I was able to log in immediately after the migration without any need for manually mounting
<MTecknology> luks definitely uses device-mapper
<MTecknology> guntbert: I think it's supposed to work like that in maverick too
<guntbert> MTecknology: I guess so - I'm gonna try
<duffydack> I have a netbook with enc home partition (made during install) I Can check.
<Veliouras> hello, i just  installed 10.10 on a netbook but i do not have a menu and i can not work with programs, i just see a photo on my desktop. help please
<MTecknology> I wonder if I need CONFIG_DM_CRYPT..
 * MTecknology is recompiling
<Veliouras> hello, i just  installed 10.10 on a netbook but i do not have a menu and i can not work with programs, i just see a photo on my desktop. help please
<goodmami> hi, i installed maverick a few days ago, and it seems to have installed translations for en_gb, en_au, en_za, etc., when all I wanted was en_us. I think I selected "English" as the language and a US timezone. Is this expected?
<guntbert> MTecknology: I just tried it on maverick daily - only difference to your procedure was that I created another user and sudoed from there - immediately after the migration I was able to login and the home was mounted
<duffydack> I have upgraded lucid to maverick with no issues, that had encrypted home.. btw
<MTecknology> wasn't device_mapper support... granted I can do encrypted swap now
<guntbert> duffydack: i think MTecknology  suspected the script to be faulty  - it works here
<MTecknology> guntbert: I don't think it's 'faulty' I think I'm just missing something and clueless as to what it is
<guntbert> MTecknology: as I said, the only difference was that I used a second user but I cannot imagine how that could lead to your situation...
<MTecknology> guntbert: that's not the only difference between our systems though
<guntbert> MTecknology: on second thoughts: as the instructions only said: "log in" and not "log in and give the passphrase" you *could* have seen that something was amiss :-)
<MTecknology> guntbert: i did
<guntbert> MTecknology: I agree that there may be other differences too - my system is a nearly untouched (apart from the updates) beta
<MTecknology> mine is a command line install
<guntbert> MTecknology: did you see  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/623708 ß
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 623708 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "encrypted private directory will not mount maverick" [Undecided,New]
<MTecknology> guntbert: hm.. seems that he logged in once without it mounting - used it, then mounted - that would cause the extra directories
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-26
<ethana2> does ethernet internet-connection-sharing Just Work in 10.10?
<papertigers> has anyone tested 10.10 on a macbook pro?
<MTecknology> This is awesome... http://lease-color-copiers.com/Why_is_Microsoft_Word_So_Expensive.html
<whereami> Can anybody check out my ata errors from dmesg? http://pastebin.com/uc6dZsnt
<Azelphur> Hmm, after updating today my sound is all messed up
<Azelphur> Flash sound don't work, wine sound don't work :(
<Azelphur> Rhythmbox does though, I think it's something to do with ALSA via pulseaudio
<Pulsewidth> Can you disable the global menu bar in Netbook Edition?
<archer> hi my 64bit marverick cannot sleep or hibernate
<archer> it displays dri errors : atom bios loop
<archer> and atom_execute_table_locked
<archer> anyhow it is not written in any log that i can review
<archer> just on screen message. could someone help me
<archer> both are DRM error
<coz_> archer,  not sure who is available at this time of day... you may want to post this again at a different time
<coz_> archer,  are you in US?
<archer> china
<archer> yes. it sounds like uk or us nick name
<coz_> archer,  ok   US it is about 11:30 PM and in europe it is about 4:30 an d 5:30 AM
<archer> hahaha
<coz_> archer,  I am in US but dont have an answer for you  but most of the people here I believe are in europe
<archer> so are most of ubuntu dev / debug team are in eur and U.S
<archer> ?
<coz_> archer,  well It seems many are yes
<archer> thanks for the tip
<archer> but at that time i need sleep too
<coz_> archer,  I am sure there are many in US also... but as I said it is already  11:30 here
<coz_> archer,  I know... the different time zones can make it difficult
<coz_> archer,  what time is it there now?
<archer> you helps make it less. thanks
<archer> over here, utf-8 utc+8
<archer> about 11:24 am
<coz_> archer,  ah ok  then  maybe at 4PM or so for you it would be a good time to post  ..yes?
<archer> i remember that irc is the fastest way to get a help.
<archer> NP.
<coz_> cool :)
<archer> but it is sunday too
<coz_> archer,  ok it is saturday here so if you post later today it should get through to someone :)
<archer> it is another practical issue besides timezones
<archer> will they be avail on Sun?
<coz_> archer,  it is also saturday in europe as well
<archer> i think it is crazy if they do work on this nonprofit proj on weekend
<archer> maybe monday is better
<coz_> archer,  if that works better for you :)
<archer> where are you from coz?
<archer> it sounds like the shop name
<archer> cozy or something
<archer> I never make fglrx driver for ati work for my maverick 64. any idea?
<DanaG> argh, PA keeps defaulting to muting my USB sound card!
<bullgard4> DanaG: What do you mean by "PA"? power amplifier?
<nigelb> pulseaudio
<bazhang> PulseAudio
<bullgard4> nigelb, bazhang Thank you.
<bazhang> welcome
<bullgard4> [in Tilda:] '~$ mc /sys/power; TERM environment variable needs set.' I reported this to Launchpad. The bug persists even after the big distribution upgrade yesterday. How to patch this bug temporarily?
<bullgard4> '~$ env | grep TERM' does not produce any output. But on my Lucid computer:  '~$ env | grep TERM; TERM=xterm.' Where should I set the TERM environment variable?
<Dr_Willis> gee.. i just 'echo $TERM'
<Dr_Willis> $ echo $TERM
<Dr_Willis> xterm
<Dr_Willis> It really should be getting set as part of the scripts.. xterm is not always the proper 'setting' for TERM.
<Dr_Willis> You could set it in your .bashrc if you wanted to. but thats proberly overkill.
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: '~$ echo "$TERM"; dumb'. How should it change that to obtain the result '~$ echo "$TERM"; xterm'?
<Dr_Willis> export TERM=xterm
<Dr_Willis> its just a envuiroment variable you set like any other
<Dr_Willis> Its supposed to be set up where the startup scripts determine your proper 'terminal' and set it properly
<Dr_Willis> this is from a normal xterm you are getting this? or where exactly?
<bullgard4> I am getting it in a GNOME terminal.
<sinurge> hi, my nvidia-xconfig settings are just not getting saved currently. this started since the last few updates...the refresh rate is getting set to 75 even though i set it to 60 or auto...post reboot if i try to change it the first thing it tells me is that te necessary extensions are not supported do u want to use the graphic vendors tool instead.
<DanaG> Say, why do kernel-ppa kernels have inotify disabled?
<pdwgg> Hey guys. I just installed ubuntu 10.10 beta. And I am using chromium web browser. But I cant see the video on youtube which I had no problem when using 10.04. can anyone help me please?
<pdwgg> Ops, it only showed half the things I typed.
<pdwgg> oh now shows everything.. something wrong with my xchat xd.
<pdwgg> It says that I need to install adobe flash. So I pressed install, then it brings me to a page saying that Your Google Chrome browser already includes the latest Adobe® Flash® Player built-in.
<shazzr> pdwgg: You could try to go to chrome.google.com and download Google Chrome...not sure if it'll help, but Chromium is after all a different thing.
<neglesaks> 3 days to RC
<neglesaks> i mean, 4
<pdwgg> Hi shazzr. Thanks for the advice. But how come I did not have this problem when I was using 10.04? I was using chromium too.
<dugger5688_> Anyone have news about the status of the open broadcom drivers?
<anger78> hi, im trying to scan somethong with simplescan, preview looks good, but when i save it i get an empty pdf
<m4rtin> what's the package to report bugs in splash screen? (plymouth?)
<GMSPENCE____> Hi guys can anyone help me.... upgraded to maverick and my remote desktop stopped working....fired up the vino preferences from the admin menu, however it says "your desktop is only reachable on the local network....others can access your computer using the address localhost.  (in lucid it used to display the ip address of the computer on the network).  have set the computer up with static ip.  any suggestions?
<pmjp> hi :)
<pmjp> hi maedox
<maedox> pmjp: hi
<TiK> GMSPENCE____: did you forward 5800 and 5900 in your router?
<pmjp> so is it worth upgrading to the beta
<pmjp> Im running the netbook version
<TiK> i've ban maverick since alpha
<TiK> er ran
<pmjp> and?
<TiK> m4rtin: if you are tlkaing about the display settings there are fixes already
<TiK> it works well
<m4rtin> TiK: all was nice until I installed ATI proprietary drivers
<m4rtin> now it's thoroughly messed
<GMSPENCE____> TIk - port forwarding not necessary...it's a local network connection.  not using it externally
<GMSPENCE____> but yeah for external connections 58 and 5900 forwarded
<TiK> oh i misread
<TiK> hold
<GMSPENCE____> if i ssh into the machine and launch x11vnc i can get a vnc connection.... so the problem is lying with vino-server from what i can make out
<pmjp> thanks guys later
<m4rtin> GMSPENCE____: old thread, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8742 says that there is no way to specify the listen host for vino
<TiK> GMSPENCE____: localhost just means
<TiK> the local ip
<m4rtin> TiK: actually, it doesn't; it means the loopback address
<m4rtin> which is only accessible from that single device
<GMSPENCE____> yup there lies my problem
<TiK> "only reachable on the local network" ie no exteral connections
<GMSPENCE____> can one of u guys check ur install and see if it is just my machine?
<TiK> so whats your issue?
<TiK> local network != localhost
<TiK> ok
<TiK> i can do that
<m4rtin> so the issue is, if vino listens on localhost, no device on the network can reach it
<TiK> it has my local ip and my desktop
<GMSPENCE____> in lucid it used to give the local network ip address... 192.168.1.2
<m4rtin> GMSPENCE____: could be an issue when it's statically set
<m4rtin> can you try with DHCP and see if that resolves it?
<TiK> mine gives the local ip addy
<GMSPENCE____> don't have network manager installed just realised
<GMSPENCE____> i specified my ip address using /etc/network/interfaces
<GMSPENCE____> hmmm i wonder
<m4rtin> GMSPENCE____: that sounds probable... although still undesirable behaviour
<GMSPENCE____> what's the package name for the network manager again? just NetworkManager?
<TiK> heh
<TiK> no idea
<GMSPENCE____> away to restart back soon
<m4rtin> k k
<GMSPENCE____> oh wait i just realised why i no want network manager installed
<GMSPENCE____> i'm using that box as a dhcp server as well....
<m4rtin> GMSPENCE____: is that a problem? Set interface to static in network manager
<m4rtin> in fact, network manager should detect that it's static from etc network interfaces
<GMSPENCE____> and it won't conflict with dhcp no?
<GMSPENCE____> i've always just removed it every time i've done a reinstall as i remember way back as far as ibex it was causing problems
<m4rtin> GMSPENCE____: as far as I'm aware, no... never done that setup, but it's certainly respected my static preferences in recent releases
<GMSPENCE____> ok it's installing just now
<GMSPENCE____> will give it a bash
<m4rtin> oh dear
<m4rtin> that didn't look good
<gmspence_____> back
<gmspence_____> ok installed network manager - but no devices are showing up to set the preferences for
<m4rtin> * GMSPENCE____ has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<m4rtin> <m4rtin> oh dear
<m4rtin> <m4rtin> that didn't look good
<gmspence_____> stumped
<m4rtin> hmm, but does vino now detect it?
<TiK> heh
<m4rtin> it could be that there are no preferences because it's set in interfaces
<m4rtin> if not: ubuntu-bug vino
<m4rtin> and report that it doesn't correctly detect the IP when set via interfaces
<gmspence_____> me thinks i'm gonna have to go down that route
<gmspence_____> oh well
<m4rtin> there are other vnc kits you can try to accomplish the same thing
<m4rtin> but they are less visually orientated for setup than vino
<m4rtin> otherwise, you can setup ssh forwarding
<m4rtin> so get ssh listening on the network address, forwarding to localhost
<m4rtin> oh, also:
<m4rtin> http://www.bani.com.br/lang/en/2007/04/hidden-features-of-vino-remote-desktop-access/
<m4rtin> you might be able to set ip:port in alternative_port
<gmspence_____> having a look just now....
<g0bl1n> are keyboard shortcuts working ? some fail, here
<g0bl1n> ALT+F2 fails, custom shortcuts fail. Any hint ?
<sobczyk> hi, anyone can help me with no sound problem? alsamixer shows all channels are there, kde4 controls shows my sound card and hdmi card, but no sound comes out of th speakers...
<sobczyk> is happened yesterday, The sound was fine then I plugged in heaphones, and I had no more sound anymore, even after unplugging
<sobczyk> untill pulseaudio introduction all worked much better, I had even possibility to adjust channels for my speakser....
<sobczyk> thanks to crappy pa I had to kill virtualbox (it didi not start) and lost all my work uhh I should thank the person that invented that problematic program that didn't solve any problems but introduced new ones
<Azelphur> sobczyk: wait, your complaining that an alpha version of an operating system is unstable?
<Azelphur> oh no wait, it's beta now isn't it.
<sobczyk> alpha?
<sobczyk> PA is alpha?
<Azelphur> Ubuntu Maverick is beta
<yofel> pa + phonon work fine here, even when un-/plugging the headphones - then again, I only use simple stereo sound here
<Azelphur> that said, after a recent update on maverick I've been having sound problems, flash sound and wine sound no longer work :(
<Azelphur> anyone else having problems with it?
<sobczyk> software not starting because PA is down is not even alpha
<sobczyk> I killed pa, started it manually and sound works
<sobczyk> only problem is there is no sound setting directly in kde
<Azelphur> also, pulseaudio is beta too btw :)
<Azelphur> pulseaudio v 0.9.21, and pulseaudio does solve lots of problems
<sobczyk> btw might I ask why there is no channel setting in PA
<sobczyk> I could set independently front (laptop speakers) or center (headphones)
<sobczyk> in alsa
<penguin42> pa seems to work these days for me better than without - although IA32-libs is currently broken meaning that flash is broken
<sobczyk> Azelphur:  what does it solve for end user that I'm not aware of?
<Azelphur> sobczyk: mainly per-application volume control
<Azelphur> (imo, I don't know much about pulse)
<sobczyk> it somehow worked for me bofore PA
<Azelphur> penguin42: ah, so that's whats causing my flash and wine to have no sound :)
<penguin42> Azelphur: Flash certainly if you are on 64bit; not sure about wine
<Azelphur> Is there a bug report open? I'm waiting on that fix :p
<Azelphur> yea I'm on 64bit, and wine is a 32bit application as it doesn't do CPU emulation
<penguin42> Azelphur: Yeh hang on, I'll find it - if you roll back to ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu4_amd64.deb  it fixes it
<Azelphur> cool :P
<penguin42> hmm my original is bug 647538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 647538 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Flash stopped using pulseaudio (dup-of: 647484)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 647484 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "20090808ubuntu5 breaks libpulsedsp.so" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647484
<Azelphur> cool :)
<Azelphur> ty
<Azelphur> if you feel like seeing if it effects wine too, just run winecfg go to audio and click test
<Azelphur> it'll say audio test failed
<andycc> Hey guys, upgrading to Maverick now.
<andycc> Is there any major issue I should expect?
<penguin42> andycc: Well then subscribe to and add a note to that I'd say
<andycc> penguin42: Subscribe to what?
 * penguin42 wonders wth to do with that bug; it's appeared in the last week of the beta and now stuff has frozen I don't know if it will get fixed, or if it'll get done almost immediately after release
<penguin42> andycc: Sorry, not you - I meant Azelphur
<andycc> Oh, sorry :D
<Azelphur> yea :)
<Azelphur> andycc: apparently audio with 32bit applications, such as flash just broke on 64bit :p
<Azelphur> might effect you, probably be fixed before too long.
<andycc> Azelphur: well I guess I'm lucky I'm on 32-bit...
<Azelphur> :)
<yofel> you could use native 64bit flash..
<yofel> not in the archive though
<sobczyk> anyone knows how to use the i/o kernel limit function
<robisinho> hey, I was following instructions here http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/1770 to get 3d working on my computer
<robisinho> after I installed nouveau-firmware package, my keyboard isnt responsive in x windows -- except if I replug it in at the login
<robisinho> so .. I uninstalled the package and .. the behavior did n ot revert!
<robisinho> how can I fix this? I tried reinstalling gdm
<www2> hi all
<robisinho> its got to be something specific to nouveau instead
<robisinho> I would guess
<www2> i hef some problem wit reading .htaccess file
<penguin42> robisinho: Hmm a little odd, do you have  a xorg.conf ?
<www2> site confit http://pastebin.org/1206879
<robisinho> no, I had to remove my olkd xorg.conf to get startx to work after first upgrading to 10.10
<penguin42> robisinho: It's an odd interaction; input and graphics driver; when it doesn't work maybe look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<robisinho> penguin42, let me boot it up
<Azelphur> penguin42: where do I get ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu4_amd64.deb?
<penguin42> Azelphur: I found it on ftp.ubuntu.com in something like ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ia32-libs
<Azelphur> ty :)
<robisinho> one thing I notice right away is I seem to be getting two of everything
<robisinho> theres two echos for the nouveau driver coming online, near the top, for example
<robisinho> ooh wait thats
<yofel> from /var/cache/apt/archives if you still have it or try to search the out-of-sync mirrors, as the package should have been deleted from most by now
<yofel> Azelphur: ^
<robisinho> it says LoadModule "nv" -- but then the NOUVEAU driver is the one responding
<robisinho> there's a huge block of errors - (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOPUTCMAP: invalid argument
<penguin42> yofel: I really wish there was a buffer of one version somewhere
<Azelphur> yea, I found it
<penguin42> yofel: Was it you that spotted the missing 's' in the squid.conf init file I showed last week?
<Azelphur> uploading it just in case anyone needs it
<Azelphur> yup wine sound works now :D
<robisinho> penguin42, the main thing that looks like an obvious error is the couple hundred FBIOPUTCMAP errors
<penguin42> Azelphur: The downside is that it has an older Mesa that for me is broken :-(
<ubuntu> hello, I downloaded kubuntu 10.10 daily-live and when I try to install nothing happens, can someone help?
<Azelphur> yup flash works too, when the upload is done I'll put a download link on your bug report penguin42 :)
<penguin42> ubuntu: Yeh there is a screw up in the installer, there is a fix somewhere
<robisinho> penguin42, there's 717 of those
<penguin42> robisinho: Want to pastebin your log somewhere?
<yofel> penguin42: buffer: +1 squid: yes
<robisinho> ooh
<ubuntu> penguin42: oh
<robisinho> yeah I might be able to figure out how to do that without a keyobard, let me futz around with it
<penguin42> ubuntu: Now, if there was a log of this channel yesterday I could find where we'd discussed the same thing
<yofel> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<yofel> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/25/%23ubuntu+1.html
<penguin42> ah yes
<penguin42> ubuntu: See http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/25/%23ubuntu+1.txt  at about 13:14
<penguin42> ubuntu: It's a really small 2 character change in a python script but I'm not sure where the script lives!
<robisinho> penguin42, Im not going to be able to load the url for a pastebin. got any ideas .. like how I can do that from the console?
<penguin42> robisinho: pastebinit
<ubuntu> /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/misc.py it seems
<penguin42> robisinho: It's a package that uploads to pastebins from the command line
<penguin42> we really do need a bot that can recognise similar questions :-)
<ubuntu> yay, it works
<ubuntu> penguin42, yofel: thank you
<robisinho> penguin42, thanks -- http://pastebin.com/T79HXYfQ
<penguin42> robisinho: Well the FBIOPUTCMAP are probably related to the nouveu driver stuff at a guess, unlikely to be input
<robisinho> penguin42, I uninstalled the nouveau-firmware already
<robisinho> penguin42, my system was at that point in the installation guide after a vanilla 10.10 upgrade
<penguin42> robisinho: but there are a few No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring) - but they seem to be related to the mouse and wacom pad and not hte keyboard, so I don't know
<robisinho> penguin42, yea Im reading that those fbioputcmap errors are harmless
<robisinho> but there sure are a lot of them :P
<robisinho> penguin42, whats weird to me is, my system was working just fine. I do one command, apt-get install nouveau-firmware, and the keyboard stops working .. then I uninstall it and .. the system doesnt revert.
<penguin42> robisinho: Have you done a dpkg --purge nouveau-firmware   ?
<penguin42> robisinho: Also, did apt-get install any extra packages ?
<robisinho> no, thank you, I'll try -- I did pastebinit
<robisinho> and I did reinstall gdm
<robisinho> trying to debug
<robisinho> penguin42, I had done sudo apt-get remove nouveau-firmware
<robisinho> dpkg wont let me purge it since it is already uninstalled .. I guess I could reinstall it and purge it :)
<penguin42> robisinho: it sometimes leaves some /etc files around - but still I'd say it's unlikely to be the actual problem with the keyboard input
<robisinho> penguin42, obviously it left something though
<penguin42> robisinho: To be honest it feels more like something else happened at a similar time
<robisinho> penguin42, yeah? but I havent installed nor uninstalled anything else at all .. well, there's the automatic system updates from that morning, but I think I even rebooted after that
<penguin42> robisinho: Yeh I know, but it doesn't feel like it's related
<robisinho> there was also one other thing, earlier that day I installed libphysfs1 and lincity-ng .. which didnt work either, but for a different reason) :P
<robisinho> penguin42, no it is definitely the nouveau-firmware package, nothing else changed
<robisinho> earlier I maganed to get xev to execute .. I cant remember how now, because the numberpad enter key doesnt work in x, but the numberpad arrow keys do
<robisinho> anyway xev shows the keypress events
<penguin42> <breakfast>
<robisinho> ooh I just remembered -- I copied and pasted a return into the terminal :)
<robisinho> I could have pastebinned without pastebinit :)
<sobczyk> heh, dolphin crashes when I browse dropbox folders
<tillux> Hi all. Is there a way to emulate a multitouch device by using multiple pointers via xi2? (e.g. by making use of two mice)
<robisinho> how can I reinstall the whole xorg stuff? I think I might be better off doing that
<anon33_> how do i update my vim to the latest (7.3)?
<TheInfinity> by compiling it for yourself and make an own package
<penguin42> anon33_: Debian seems to have 7.3.x packages in sid; you could grab there source package and rebuild it
<Veliourass> hello
<penguin42> hi
<Veliourass> i just upgraded my acer netbook to 10.10 but nothing is functioning, i have no menu, mouse or programs
<Veliourass> what should i do?
<penguin42> Veliourass: What do you see on the screen?
<Veliourass> nothing
<penguin42> what's the last thing you see before it goes blank?
<Veliourass> the only thing i see is a cursor if i plug in a usb drive, otherwise nothing
<penguin42> Veliourass: Does ctrl-alt-f1 switch to a text console ?
<Veliourass> ubuntu logo
<Veliourass> penguin42 yes
<penguin42> Veliourass: OK, do you know which graphics card you have?
<Veliourass> no
<Veliourass> :)
<penguin42> Veliourass: OK, what does lspci | grep -i vga    say ?
<Veliourass> hold on
<Veliourass> i can not log in!
<Veliourass> i have a screen asking for username and password
<penguin42> and what happens if you use your normal username/password - or doesn't it let you type the username?
<Veliourass> it does but it does not accept it
<robisinho> anyone know how to connect to the wireless network from the console?
<anon33_> ugh - how do i copy the same build arguments and environment variables that my current vim is set at?
 * TheInfinity would recomment to reinstall lucid @ Veliourass - maverick is beta and its difficult to debug it. :)
<TheInfinity> robisinho: wpa_supplicant
<penguin42> anon33_: If you grab the debian package, the chance is that if you just rebuild the package it'll pick up the same settings (it's possible Ubuntu add some packages, I've not checked)
<Veliourass> ok thanks
<anon33_> penguin42: i don't really know what you mean by grabbing the debian package - sorry
<robisinho> TheInfinity, wpa_supplicant with what options to load my standard configuration?
<penguin42> anon33_: OK, so you'll have to stick with the version of vim that's in maverick; or explore how packaging works
<TheInfinity> robisinho: man wpa_supplicant will help
<TheInfinity> robisinho: but - you cant use your network manager profile
<robisinho> TheInfinity, I see -- it doesnt actually connect wlan0, it acts as a raw snoop on a wireless network -- thanks but thats not what Im looking for
<robisinho> I need to actually connect
<TheInfinity> robisinho: you cant use your NetworkManager (GUI) settings at any command line wireless tools if you try this. you have to resetup :)
<robisinho> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiTroubleshooting -- it says here sudo ifup wlan0 should do it but .. I have a wireless network that doesnt broadcast so I think for that reason I cant just do a plain vanilla sudo ifup
<penguin42> TheInfinity: I'm not sure that's true, there is an nmcli that I found yesterday, I've not tried it but it looks promising
<TheInfinity> penguin42: ok, this would be quite new. and networkmanager stores keys in gnome keyring, i dont know how a cli version could access them ...
<penguin42> TheInfinity: Ah probably true if you have keys, although I guess it might be possible to unlock the keyring from a comman dline
<robisinho> TheInfinity, but I dont use wep
<robisinho> so all my config settings are in etc
<robisinho> like /etc/network/if-up.d/wpasupplicant
<robisinho> but wlan0 is already up
<robisinho> just not connected
<yofel> wpa_supplicant is used to connect to all wireless networks, encryption or not, but you need a wpa_supplicant.conf if you don't use NM
<yofel> /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/ shows a few examples and see the wpa_supplicant.conf manpage
<penguin42> yofel: bug 648120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 648120 in squid (Ubuntu) "Squid doesn't start at boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648120
<yofel> ah thx
<penguin42> yofel: What's kind of surreal is that a fix just went in for squid not starting immediately post-installation, but no one seems to have made sure at the time it survived a reboot
<Veliourass> hello again
<Veliourass> i ma trying to install 10.10 from a usb drive
<robisinho> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "foo" && sudo dhclient wlan0  -- that's how
<Veliourass> but iget a command like "no init found. try passing init=bootarg"
<Veliourass> then what?
<Veliourass> now i see something like (initramfs)
<knittl> hi guys. font in menu entries is broken in helper application. any poniters?
<knittl> * pointers
<anon33_> could anyone help me set up vim 7.3 with the same configuration environment on meerkat?
<knittl> anon33_: hm?
<knittl> simply copy the config file
<anon33_> knittl: where's that stored?
<knittl> that depends. systemwide is /etc/vim/vimrc, userconfig is ~/.vimrc
<anon33_> knittl: oh, not those settings - the environment that vim is compiled with (do vim --version)
<knittl> Huge version without GUI.
<knittl> install the correct package? vim-full vim-tiny vim-runtime vim-extra vim-…
<knittl> it's vim 7.2 here btw
<yofel> anon33_: the configure options are in the debian/rules file in the source package
<anon33_> yofel: i'd like to copy the configuration options that are set for the 7.2 environment
<yofel> and the ubuntu package has a few modifications from the debian package which makes merging them a bit time-consuming
<yofel> anon33_: well, the ./configure ... line is in debian/rules, copy the right one from there
<robisinho> how can I reinstall the whole xorg subsystem? is there anything like sudo apt-get install --autoreinstall ? or something to reinstall all the dependant packages ?
<penguin42> robisinho: There are many packages and you could do a reinstall on every one, I still doubt it would solve your keyboard problem
<knittl> looks like this: http://en.dogeno.us/2010/01/fix-garbage-menu-fonts-in-evince-karmicubuntu-9-10/
<knittl> http://en.dogeno.us/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/2010010602.png – my entries have numbers inside the squares
<yofel> well, depends on the font, squares in general means missing charakters in the used font
<robisinho> penguin42, yeah .. especially since at least one package is writing changes somewhere that it doesnt track, or the uninstall would have fixed it.. but Ive got to try something
<knittl> yofel: i tried changing fonts (dejavu, libertine, sans, times)
<penguin42> (Does yelp still give lots of squares for people - it has done for at least 6 months ?)
<yofel> either that or it's trying to use characters that don't exist anywhere (which would be a bug)
<knittl> it's only in help
<knittl> find and find again + 3 entries in about are readable
<taomaster> is there a way to upgrade to 10.10 when in 10.4.1 lts?
<knittl> update-manager -d
<knittl> or wait 2 weeks
<taomaster> are you using 10.10?
<knittl> yes
<taomaster> no isuues?
<packrat_> hey guys, trying to track down a bug in the beta.
<knittl> yofel: do entries work in your help-application?
<knittl> taomaster: right now no
<yofel> I don't use gnome
<knittl> but there will be
<knittl> hm. anybody else? open help and see if menu looks ok. please :)
<packrat_> on it.
<packrat_> WOAH
<packrat_> uh no
<packrat_> its broke
<knittl> ok, so it's really a bug and not me
<packrat_> well not completely broke but all the icons are screwy
<knittl> icons? i'm talking bout the font
<packrat_> what are you seeing?
<knittl> squares with numbers in them
<packrat_> i got that at the top
<knittl> like characters are missing in a font
<packrat_> oh thats what that is?
<packrat_> haha dude even if you hover over it
<packrat_> you get more.
 * duffydack weeps silently for fglrx
<packrat_> ?
<packrat_> are they killing it?
<IdleOne> knittl: getting same here
<knittl> hm. wondering nobody noticed so far
<packrat_> agreed. its a bug
<packrat_> knittl - you really think anyone actually reads the help?
<IdleOne> knittl: I never use the help menu :/
<knittl> me neither
<packrat_> worked for a software house once where the help was to major releases out of date. no one noticed for a year.
<knittl> but i thought my system was broken (it often is)
<knittl> packrat_: well, it's not the help that is broken it's the help viewer
<packrat_> anyone seen some resolution strangeness from the login window?
<packrat_> yeah youre right knittl
<knittl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/630497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630497 in yelp (Ubuntu) "Menu and Toolbar font showing boxes with numbers inside (dup-of: 605577)" [Undecided,New]
<packrat_> i wanna know if this is just the fact its running on an ibm or if its just foobar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605577 in language-pack-gnome-en-base (Ubuntu Maverick) "Help contents title bar shows cubes with numbers instead of a proper title" [High,In progress]
<knittl> oh, dupe
<packrat_> woops
<AKPP> i have an issue with my youtube audio: it isn'but working (the video is, though). i've had the same problem before but i forgot the solution, can anyone help me?
<packrat_> is alsa seeing it ?
<AKPP> are you asking me?
<knittl> woah, this bug has a lot of dupes
<headstrong> AKPP: change your sound output setting to the alsa
<packrat_> akpp: can you see the...yeah do what headstrong sed.
<AKPP> how? i'm a giant noob :)
<headstrong> ...
<packrat_> -_-
<headstrong> AKPP: if you cure your sound delay, it's the bug of pulseaudio
<packrat_> knittl - *poke poke*
<AKPP> okay look
<knittl> packrat_: yes
<knittl> i'm here :)
<packrat_> knittl: you notice any video issues yet? r u using ati? or nvidia
<knittl> i'm using nvidia
<packrat_> crap.
<knittl> the only problem i had – and probably still have – is no suspend with nouveau
<packrat_> nvidia is typically better.
<packrat_> that seems to be working on this one.
<AKPP> headstrong my only two sound output options are internal audio or my gfx card. my sound works fine for everything except youtube and similar
<packrat_> my loginwindow is a diff res then my desktop
<headstrong> AKPP: then you can focus on flash relatives now
<knittl> packrat_: maybe nvidia is setting it wrongly
<knittl> have a look at your xorg.conf
<AKPP> headstrong, i was hoping you could maybe tell me what my problem was
<packrat_> knittl: using the opensource ati thingie. i looked around for it, but i cant find it!
<knittl> hmm, then i don't know
<packrat_> knittl: i didnt know if they moved it or what
<knittl> i'm a rather happy nvidia-user :D
<headstrong> AKPP: sorry, i don't use flash,activex or java and etc.
<AKPP> alright
<packrat_> knittl: main box runs a 9800gtx - this is an ibm t41...no nvidia...
<knittl> packrat_: no, it's still in the same place, but not needed anymore
<packrat_> knittl: so if its not needed anymore, then that would be why i cant see it?
<packrat_> a default install, it wouldnt exist aye?
<knittl> packrat_: not needed = deleted by default
<packrat_> knittl: ah. so here is where the bug may lie.
<headstrong> on a new box, even a built-in graphic chip is fast as a nvidia gforce 6200 or more
<headstrong> without the fglrx driver
<packrat_> knittl: when i try to set the resolution and make it default i get an error
<knittl> fixed yelp :D
<penguin42> knittl: Yeh?
<Acidphase> does anyone know if there was a fix for 10.9 catalyst and Xorg 1.9/linux 2.6.35 setup that maverick uses ?
<Acidphase> or is ATI just being retarded again
<knittl> penguin42: now it won't be translated, but i use an english system, so that does not hurt me
<packrat_> AH a fellow ati user!
<knittl> penguin42: renaming yelp.mo helps
<Acidphase> lol
<Acidphase> I'm not going past my current kernel till these guys get their shit together
<packrat_> Acid: i think im using the open source thing. Catalyst crashed my setup last time i tried to use it.
<Acidphase> yep
<Acidphase> which is why I'm in Lucid
<penguin42> I think I read fglrx finally works on 10.10 - but I'm using the open driver
<Acidphase> =P
<penguin42> Acidphase: Which card?
<Acidphase> 5870
<Acidphase>  os[Linux 2.6.35-14-generic x86_64]  distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04]  cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz]  mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 84.9% free]  disk[Total: 2.1TB, 87.7% free]  video[ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 5870]  sound[USB-Audio - SB Arena Headset1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic2: HDA-In
<Acidphase> tel - HDA ATI SB]
<packrat_> this is my beta test box, heh my other ones are still in lucid.
<penguin42> hmm, the 5xxx support on the open drivers is _very_ new; I'm not even sure it works on 10.10 for 3d
<knittl> find and find next probably just weren't translated
 * penguin42 uses a 4350 and that works great; but I know a new mesa went in and I think that had 5xxx support, but very new
<jascotty2> I just upgraded to the beta release, and now I get something like '/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 error, returns 32512', and the login screen won't show..
<jascotty2> anyone know how to fix this?
<Acidphase> ya well I dont want to kill my gaming all in the sake of going to maverick
<headstrong> catalyst is not bad. if you don't use fglrx, the performance is about 1/4
<packrat_> sanity check means you need to see a shrink. I know a few good ones in the five boros?
<packrat_> jk :-) little QA humor.
<Acidphase> :)
<penguin42> Acidphase: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/fglrx-finally-works-with-ubuntu-1010.html
<headstrong> if you have a 4ghz cpu, vlc and mplayer are nothing for your built-in igp
 * Acidphase wants to use fglrx
<Acidphase> nice
 * Acidphase reads
<packrat_> reading.
<headstrong> mesa comsums a lot of horsepower of cpu
<packrat_> should i try it?
 * packrat_ is nervous.
<headstrong> fglrx is not perfect yet
<packrat_> rawr i gotta figure out where the loginwindow resolution is set, this is bugging me
<Acidphase> ya I'm going to wait for the full version at minimum
<Acidphase> (for 10.10)
<Acidphase> lets see if ATI makes a move to
<packrat_> grrr. ati bugs me. i had to switch to nvidia on my main box cuz theyre so goofy.
<headstrong> you have to reinstall non-lts ubuntu per year, would you care?
<packrat_> ?
<Acidphase> can tell you next time I going to build  a Intel setup, it's gay that AMD and ATI are one now one company as I miss the old setups with nvidia/amd , think the last time I was this disappointed is when 3dFX went under
<packrat_> omfg. yeah.
<headstrong> 3dfx = voodoo cards?
<packrat_> i think i may still have a voodoo 4 laying around somewhere.
<Acidphase> yep
<packrat_> yah
<headstrong> i am sick of its cascade configs
<packrat_> hell i found a viper 2 in a box the other day
<Acidphase> I forget I had quite  few voodoo's
<Acidphase> think I have a voodoo 5 somewhere
<packrat_> i actually have an X2 with an nforce mobo.
<packrat_> but all the new ones have all this lamo ati shit in them.
<Acidphase> lol
<headstrong> iirc, 3dfx had a mini opengl standard
<IdleOne> Can we all please keep the language clean
<Acidphase> "Glide"
<headstrong> umm
<packrat_> sorry.
<packrat_> Glide was fun.
<headstrong> 3dfx was dead with dos i think
<Acidphase> dos?
<headstrong> the dos age
<Acidphase> lol UT99 was specifically built around glide drivers
<Acidphase> so way after dos
<packrat_> didnt nvidia buy out 3dfx? AND s3?
<Acidphase> yes
<headstrong> they did
<packrat_> i miss my viper 2 man that thing was awesome.
<headstrong> s3 = via, now
<packrat_> wait, via makes vid cards now?! O_O
<Acidphase> but like everything else was about D3D with Nvidia
<Acidphase> kinda like directX now
<headstrong> i used to hope to build a full-via system
<Acidphase> lol
<packrat_> like with the old cyrix procs?
<headstrong> but they are too lame, no new products at all
<Acidphase> think I used to have a KIII or something
<penguin42> still has a 3dfx card somewhere, I should find a box with a PCI card and see if Maverick works with it....
<Acidphase> with via setup
<headstrong> no, with a multi-core nano cpu
<packrat_> o, i kinda fell off the hardware game for a while.
<headstrong> but via nano is stuck in 2.0ghx
<headstrong> ghz
<packrat_> life got real hectic.
<Acidphase> indeed
<packrat_> interesting
<packrat_> ireally need to get a 4 core.
<Acidphase> I just remember when 3DFX folded and all the new UT users that had nvidia cards we're all messed up
<Acidphase> I had made patch till thing got straight
<Acidphase> things*
<packrat_> SC2 struggles when i get mobbed.
<headstrong> if via could boost their nano cpu upto 4ghz, i would support them
<headstrong> but i think intel would sue via to death again
<packrat_> oh haha i got ETCH running with a GUI on my wii recently? that was fun.
<Acidphase> I need a smoke and wife is hovering around , I can feel her oppressing thoughts: "Is he going to stay on that $$@#^ all day"
<packrat_> LOL
<packrat_> antone here actually do QA for a living?
<Acidphase> =P
<Acidphase> no...
<headstrong> Acidphase: don't care about your fat wife's wish
<packrat_> *anyone*
 * Acidphase p00f I still need a smoke
<Acidphase> =P
 * packrat_ just made one
 * headstrong saw fascists punished Acidphase 
<headstrong> if your wife is elder than 30, you are in danger
<packrat_> so im searching the file system for 1360 x (with contains in txt) to see if i can find where this res config is hiding
<headstrong> packrat_: your can check your xorg.0.log first
<packrat_> where is that exactly ?
<packrat_> nvm
<headstrong> /usr/log
<headstrong> xorg can always understand my monitor's edid info
<packrat_> weird. no log
<packrat_> and i dont have an xorg.conf file
<Acidphase> she isn't 30 yet
<headstrong> packrat_: is there a .xsession-errors under your home directory?
<Acidphase> someone else I know just had that problem
<packrat_> what? with your wife being 30? or with my resolution thing?
<Acidphase> the conf isnt the xorg.conf.d ?
<penguin42> I've got one machine/monitor combo that can't read edid and always gets stuck at the same res
<packrat_> hold on found .xsession-errors
<headstrong> penguin42: maybe it doesn't load a proper kernel module
<penguin42> headstrong: No, you don't need modules for that
<packrat_> uh ok its huge.
<Acidphase> what happens when you type : locate xorg.conf
<packrat_> it looks ate me funny
<packrat_> ok
<headstrong> penguin42: iirc, some old crt monitors have no edid or other features
<packrat_> i got one in /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-nouveau/examples
<Acidphase> which card are you using
<penguin42> headstrong: Yeh, in this case it's a modern LCD, it just doesn't seem to like EDID
<packrat_> and i have a folder named xorg.conf.d
<packrat_> um....i forget its one of those mobility things in the ibm t41, lemme check
<Acidphase> ya should have all your mouse and kybaords stuff in the .d
<headstrong> penguin42: what's the standard which a lcd like?
<packrat_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<headstrong> penguin42: (don't tell me that a lcd is lamer than a crt)
<packrat_> i do acid. no video settings tho
<penguin42> headstrong: I guess it's either just a bad flash burn or a design screw up; it's fine on the DVI but it won't edid on the VGA
<Acidphase> and your running 10.10 I assume
<headstrong> penguin42: that's what i doubt about lcd and dvi
<packrat_> correct
<packrat_> they finally fixed the grub issue with the thinkpad's apparently :-)
<Acidphase> did you just try to install the fglrx or something?
<packrat_> nah i just upgraded from 10.04
<packrat_> wanted to lend some of my qa'ing to the project
<headstrong> penguin42: in theory, a lcd should support edid-like features
<Acidphase> what I did the last time is not build the packages
<penguin42> headstrong: Oh yeh, it's just a screw up
<Acidphase> I just let it to a auto install from the catalyst installer
<packrat_> you want me to install catalyst?
<Acidphase> then I didnt do aticonfig --inititial
<packrat_> O_O
<Acidphase> "didn't"
<Acidphase> for some reason thats was f0xuring it
<packrat_> sooooooo....
<headstrong> penguin42: if a old crt can send info to the graphic card by only a poor line, why can't a modern lcd do same thing?
<packrat_> course of action is to install catalyst?
<Acidphase> but I'm only using 2.6.35-14-generic right now
<penguin42> headstrong: Oh I'm sure it's just a {design screw up, broken line, someone forgot to flash the edid chip}
<headstrong> penguin42: eh?
<penguin42> headstrong: Yeh it *should* work
<headstrong> penguin42: how about hdmi?
<penguin42> headstrong: Haven't tried it
<headstrong> umm
 * headstrong trusts a crt
 * headstrong trusts a crt with sync-on-green
<packrat_> ugh i haz a hedache
<headstrong> what's up?
<penguin42> headstrong: The real problem is that the monitor/config GUI on Gnome won't let you set a resolution if xrandr/edid didn't auto detect it, so you have to attack the xorg.conf
<packrat_> i need to take a break this has been bothering me for a bit. im gonna run to the store.
<headstrong> in theory, they can choose a proper resolution automaticly, after the chat between them
<headstrong> s/chat/communication
<packrat_> wait
<headstrong> my fglrx can't detect the monitor well too
<packrat_> the bug is actually in display-properties whatever
<headstrong> that's why i don't install it
<packrat_> cuz it can do "make default"
<headstrong> penguin42: have you tried a modline hack?
<penguin42> headstrong: Oh yeh, if I stuff a modeline in it's happy
<headstrong> this hack is not rock science
<headstrong> worth of $0
<headstrong> s/rock/rocket
<penguin42> headstrong: It's a pain having to do it though; shouldn't have to edit xorg.conf's in the 21st century!
<headstrong> sure
<headstrong> i don't need a xorg.conf so far
<headstrong> ubuntu is too awesome
<headstrong> on my new rig, the defualt ubuntu dettings (mesaa) gives me better performance against a old agp nvidia 6200 card
<headstrong> nvidia 6200 with the binary-only driver
<headstrong> so, ubuntu and my new rig are awesome
<penguin42> Anyone tried downloading and installing google earth on maverick? (I mean downloading fresh)
<penguin42> I'm getting setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty   on trying to install either the 5.1 or 5.2 versions
<Adys> pulseaudio broken in latest update?
<penguin42> Adys: For flash and 32bit apps if you are on 64bit
<penguin42> Adys: The ia32-libs package needs some TLC
<Adys> Ah yah i see
<Adys> yeah, flash and wine, didnt think to test a 64bit app
<KukuNut> for 64-bit use the native flash plugin
<Azelphur> Adys: yes, it is
<Azelphur> the solution is to rollback a package
<Azelphur> Adys: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/647538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 647538 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Flash stopped using pulseaudio (dup-of: 646862)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 646862 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu Maverick) "skype crashes after signing in" [High,Fix committed]
<Adys> cheers.
<Adys> is it in any way related to the runlevel issues?
<Adys> runlevel:/var/run/utmp: No such file or directory
<penguin42> Adys: Not seen any runlevel issues
<penguin42> Adys: The flash/wine bugs are only a sound issue I'm fairly sure
<Adys> yah, rolling back fixed it
<Adys> thanks
<Adys> seems unrelated to runlevel
<penguin42> Actually probably not just sound, it seems like a bunch of libraries missing
<Volkodav> will ia32-libs still show as ubuntu5 or the fixed release be ubuntu6 ?
<Adys> penguin42: yah
<Adys> pretty much affects any 3d apps through wine :)
<Adys> brb.
<om26er> I installed maverick beta on two different netbooks now when I update it asks me to download alot of stuff. is there a way I could use a daily build of maverick so that I dont have to download packages?
<om26er> * daily build to update those systems
<om26er> cdimage.ubuntu seems to be getting a look http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20100926/
<duffydack> ooo fglrx now works.. yipee
<m4rtin> duffydack: what was broken with it?
<m4rtin> duffydack: I installed it yesterday and, since then, have issues with bootscreen, but that's it
<duffydack> have not tried installing for a while, and expected it to appear in hardware drivers when it was fixed/working.. appears not.  ill try it in a bit
<Rounin> Hello! After upgrading to the Kubuntu Maverick beta, there's no setting for setting the CPU frequency scaling policy anymore... What might one do to remedy that?
<packrat_> back
<penguin42> Rounin: Hmm, there is here
<penguin42> Rounin: i7-860 running Gnome, on the CPU Frequency Monitor I can pick speed and policy - not got KDE
<penguin42> ooh a fresh new ia32-libs
<penguin42> hmm, not made it to the mirror yet
 * penguin42 giggles as Chrome decides that ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ is in Malay and would I like to translate it
<bjsnider> penguin42, you mean chromium? i wouldn't use chrome
<duffydack> that went well, not
<jbroome> anyone else having KVM troubles?  VMs not starting with permission denied errors to the disk .img?
<tcopeland> can anyone tell me how to remove xorg-edgers from my system and replace it with the proprietary drivers? it turns out edgers made my graphics worse.
<tcopeland> oh and by the way the proprietary drivers are nvidia
<yofel> tcopeland: use ppa-purge to remove the edgers ppa, and after that use jockey to install the nvidia drivers
<tcopeland> but won't the actual edgers drivers still be installed?
<yofel> tcopeland: no, ppa-purge downgrades the packages
<bjsnider> i don't see how edgers would screw up the nvidia blob. but x-updates is a more conservative choice
<penguin42> bjsnider: I do mean chromium
<penguin42> jbroome: Perms on kvm seem to have changed quite heavily - they're a bit odd
<tcopeland> ok thanks
<tcopeland> what's the current nvidia again?
<yofel> tcopeland: nvidia-current (260.19.06)
<yofel> ooops, that's from x-updates
<yofel> maverick is 256.53
<tcopeland> thanks
<penguin42> new ia32-libs has hit gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<penguin42> Does anyone know what libjasper is?
<edgy> Hi, any help with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/642230
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 642230 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Realtek ALC888 recognized as having 2 channels instead of 8" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<WXZ> if I extend my system partition w/ gparted
<WXZ> how many things will blow up?
<penguin42> WXZ: If you make them bigger it should break nothing as long as you are careful not to overlap other stuff
<WXZ> hmmm... ok
<WXZ> I have partitions immediately after it
<WXZ> swap and then another partition
<WXZ> are they going to get moved or is stuff going to go wrong
<Guest1338> Greets, everyone... I'm trying to boot Kubuntu 10.10 (I tried the beta, then today's build), but I keep getting this message "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg." followed by a BusyBox prompt. Any ideas?
<jbroome> penguin42: yeah, i've tried making it complain in apparmor but that's not working.  i have my kvm images in my home dir instead of /var/lib/libvir/images.  wonder if that's throwing it off
<yofel> Guest1338: hm.. did you check the iso checksum / if the disk is ok?
<jamesw> hi all
<jamesw> i can't get my nvidia-settings program to remember my user-level resolution settings.
<jamesw> anyone have any tips?
<Guest1338> I'll try that, yofel. Thanks.
<yofel> that would be my first guess, not sure where it would break otherwise..
<yofel> missed :/
<duffydack> fglrx doesnt work for me still.
<duffydack> at bootup it immediately starts spawning nautilus processes so fast I have a panel full of them that you cant even see what they are after 3-5 seconds
<penguin42> why nautilus processes?
<duffydack> I can killall nautilus a few times to finally get them closed down,  then I tried to run ccc but says driver not loaded.
<duffydack> penguin42, n idea.
<duffydack> no*
<penguin42> duffydack: What does Xorg.0.log say about it?
<duffydack> ive removed and rebooted since.. it says nothing containing fglrx or nautilus
<duffydack> nautilus-elementary might have something to do with it..
<duffydack> dunno why but i`ll try it again in a bit..i`ll remove elementary
<BajK> Why don't those automatic codec installers work in Kubuntu 10.10? It says "There are additional packages available" blabla when starting rekonq or amarok but when clicking on "Install" it just says "Package '' cannot be found"
<BajK> ok seems to have been fixed recently
<Q-FUNK> hi!  has the method used to generate motd changed once more?
<duffydack> well thats nautilus-elementary removed... no spawning mass processes now, but still no driver loaded
<duffydack> there we go :)  didnt issue aticonfig --initial :)  been so long since Ive had to do that.
<jamesw> has anyone else noticed a reverb or echo problem with the sound after latest upgrades?
<jamesw> a friend has an older computer on ubuntu 10.04, should he upgrade to 10.10? is there any speed improvements or slowdowns?
<guntbert> jamesw: its still beta - so good for testing but not for production systems
<jamesw> guntbert: right, i understand that, i was asking about performance
<jamesw> is 10.10 any faster or slower than 10.04?
<guntbert> jamesw: I really don't know but why do you expect any differences at all?
<jamesw> newer everything
<jamesw> ?
<jamesw> new kernel? new drivers? new xorg?
<jamesw> woudln't that have a performance impact one way or another?
<guntbert> jamesw: not necessarily noticeable :-)
<jamesw> ty
<Kurlon> Afternoon all, hopefully an easy question: Has the switch been flipped setting builds to requiring a class 5 (pentium) or higher CPU yet?
<kklimonda> afair yes
<Kurlon> Bugger, no updating my soekris from now on then.
<Kurlon> Wish that detail had been noted as coming down the pike on the Maverick Alpha pages so I wouldn't have built around it in the first place, d-oh.
<Kurlon> Now I've just got to settle on an appropriate replacement machine I guess, either ARM or Atom based I think.
<Malkavian_> hi, I am using Kubuntu Maverick and wanted to delete from KMail the last used email addresses; after deleting them, my contact list is empty
<Malkavian_> is there any way to restore the contact list??
<Malkavian_> any file somewhere that I could copy?
<blue_anna> anyone else getting core dumps from empathy?: GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.Empathy' is not installed
<blue_anna> yet: grep "Empathy" /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled  ==> Binary file /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled matches
<realslix_> hi, is it possible to install oracle java in mavarick
<realslix_> i only know how it works over the dowload site od oracle
<realslix_> but is there a direct possibilty over "apt"
<Rods_Tiger> what is so special about the linux-swap filesystem type?
<ToxinPowe> After updates, I can boot even with recovery mode and two kernels, any typs plz?
<ToxinPowe> tips* srt
<yofel_> great, my system just froze solid, first time on maverick o.O
<BUGabundo> woot
<BUGabundo> yofel: blame Elmo
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-19
<g30> hows iric coming along?
<TerminX> bah, rebooted one of my oneiric installs for the first time in 3 months today (well.. a lightning storm and the resulting power outage rebooted it) and nothing newer than 2.6.38 will boot without acpi=off
<g30> they patch all the 32 bit stuff?
<g30> that they broke?
<bjsnider> necreo, try starting it from the console to check error msgs
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Grub didn't install... http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5603/screenshot20at202011091.png - what now... LILO?
<AlecTaylor> I can't install grub. More info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62051/unable-to-install-grub - What should I do?
<urlin2u> AlecTaylor, can you detail the OS's on the computer, and what got you to this situation?
<AlecTaylor> urlin2u: Details are too long to put in IRC, see askubuntu.com post
<urlin2u> AlecTaylor, thanks I just looked, run this script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt, use a ubuntu live cd to run it, if you can't get to the install. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<urlin2u> AlecTaylor, windows wont boot from a extended without some geeks work I doubt you will find here or on this IRC as well.
<AlecTaylor> http://pastebin.com/6mtHBeGd
<AlecTaylor> ^boot-info output
<urlin2u> AlecTaylor, the disc is sda and your showing sdb as a fail? as well you have some partition errors for example the windows in sda7 says it starts at 2048, so to be honest you have a pretty messed up setup even beyond the no grub install.
<urlin2u> windows wont boot from a extended and you have have windows boot mgr and BCD files in several other partitions.
<urlin2u> sda6 says it starts at at sector 1097, I would back up what you can and reinstall if you have a install disc, it looks like a oem though.
<urlin2u> I mean reinstall the whole HD, so that everything is where it should be and not broken.
<cnz> how do you access the user groups in 11.10
<urlin2u> cnz, it is in the menu under that name.
<cnz> what menu
<urlin2u> cnz, you on the unity desktop?
<cnz> yes
<cnz> I have noticed quite a few bugs too
<cnz> been having a lot of issues selecting windows
<urlin2u> top button in the left panel I believe I'm in natty right now, as far as bugs your using a development, and we can assume it was a good install here.
<urlin2u> or we have to assume.
<cnz> urlin2u: I still don't see no listing for user groups
<cnz> urlin2u: under that menu
<cnz> there is nothing for user groups
<cnz> urlin2u: did you see my response?
<urlin2u> cnz, did you type it in the search?
<jbicha> cnz: you'll probably need to use gnome-system-tools, the built-in User Accounts doesn't do usergroups
<cnz> jbicha: there use to be a user groups section in system settings in 11.04
<jbicha> cnz: yes, welcome to GNOME 3 :-)
<AlecTaylor> urlin2u: So what do I do to fix it?
<cnz> jbicha: didn't 11.04 use gnome3
<jbicha> install gnome-system-tools and run users-admin
<jbicha> cnz: no, it was mostly GNOME 2.32
<cnz> oh
<cnz> so unity is based off gnome3 in 11.10?
<urlin2u> AlecTaylor, that is a fix that I think is way beyond a irc fix, imho, you will have to search for a generous person to fix that, it has problems everywhere.
<AlecTaylor> :\
<AlecTaylor> Where should I go?
<AlecTaylor> ubuntuforums?
<urlin2u> AlecTaylor, do you have a external HD and the windows install disc?
<AlecTaylor> Yes
<cnz> thanks jbicha that worked
<AlecTaylor> (well install USB)
<urlin2u> AlecTaylor, If it was me since it is so messed up I would back up what you need like music, docs....etc and install the windows correctly in primary partitions, and then the rest in extended, a ntfs in a extended will work fine for windows but not the OS. The ubuntu forums might help.
<urlin2u> AlecTaylor, here is the grub2 chroot though the ubuntu partition does show the correct boot files in the script, hard to say though notiv=ce the sudo fdsik-l command to confirm the partitions, and the hd as sda or sdb.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<urlin2u> notice*
<urlin2u> windows will not boot though I think from the extended, you never know though.
<urlin2u> the sda7 windows is missing the bcd file as well, so I doubt it will.
<jbicha> I install Windows to a logical partition but I make sure to keep a small primary NTFS partition (75MB seems ok) so that it has something to boot from
<sjanssen> I've just done installs and updates on two machines today, and libnss3.so keeps getting borked.  Known issue?
<AlecTaylor> urlin2u: I did try some repairs from teh Windows disc
<urlin2u> AlecTaylor, and?
<urlin2u> AlecTaylor, the good thing about the ubuntu forums is that people really like to help there start a thread post that bootscript, run a new one if you do any more fixes and get some other opinions, the key of using that script is to present it with the computer as is if you run more fixes post a new one.
<scoundrel50a> I bought a Lanovo G550-6  laptop with Ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 preinstalled......a few questions about 11.10 one is where have the Applications and Files & Folders button gone, its not there any more, can I get them back?
<ikonia> scoundrel50a: laptops don't have 11.10 pre-installed
<scoundrel50a> mine did
<scoundrel50a> its from Linux Emporium
<scoundrel50a> I'm running it now
<scoundrel50a> they installed both on a partition and tested it out before sending it to me
<scoundrel50a> so, do you know if I can get the Applications button and Files&Folders button back?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> I have 11.04 installed in logical sda5 ext4, and 11.10 installed in primary sdb3 btrfs. How do I add sdb3 to sda5's GRUB?
<necreo> bjsnider: there are no error messages when starting banshee from console, or at least I can't see them because banshee obscures the terminal window and proceeds to freeze the UI, so I can't switch back to the terminal to see any errors
<CosmicVoyager> lapion..hey! you are in here too
<lapion> yes CosmicVoyager
<CosmicVoyager> Does anyone know if I should be able to boot from a USB 3.0 drive with a motherboard with an etron controller chip in version 11.10? Ubuntu 11.04 does not see Entron USB 3.0 drives
<CosmicVoyager> lapion "turn on the system and as soon as the booting is initialised, press CTRL-ALT-DEL"? isnt the computer already on if booting is intialized?
<CosmicVoyager> lapion ctrl alt delete does not seem to do anything
<CosmicVoyager> lapion...ok isee that rebotts the commputer.... how do i know when booting is initialized?
<lapion> on my laptop sometimes when I power on my laptop it's doesn't see my external usb drive, after I press ctrl-alt-del it does see it.
<CosmicVoyager> lapion...that reminds me..sometimes when i resrat it restarts itself 2 or 3 times..what is it doing?
<lapion> do not know that one.. maybe something wrong on one of the internal hdd's or one of the other attached usb-storage media ( be it usb-hdd, be it usb-stic)k
<CosmicVoyager> lapion..maybe because it is having difficulty booting from the usb 3.0 drive
<Peddy> "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations" - is anyone getting this error as well as being unable to see other hard drives or cd-drives?
<CosmicVoyager> Is there a way to automatically install the latest alpha?
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, my lt doesn't have usb 3.0, I do have a usb 3.0 expresscard, however I need to boot that one with special options because of a the bios date of the laptop
<lapion> btw CosmicVoyager are you sure the usb 3.0 isn't on some pci/pci-e card ?
<CosmicVoyager> lapion..yes it is part of the motherboard...it is a P61-USB3-B3 motherboard with two USB 3.0 slots using an etron controller chip on the motherboard
<CosmicVoyager> i have the mothe board open on my desk
<CosmicVoyager> no case
<Peter_Bilt> is it possible to reboot without going back to bios?
<Peter_Bilt> using int19 to boot?
<kholerabbi> Hi guys, what's the best method to upgrade from 11.04?
<Stanley00> kholerabbi: delete all your old config, and run "do-release-upgrade -d"
<kholerabbi> Stanley00,  "old config"?
<kholerabbi> do you mean PPAs etc?
<Stanley00> like .config .gnome* , etc in your home folder
<kholerabbi> Stanley00, is that necessary?
<kholerabbi> o.O
<Stanley00> kholerabbi: I dont know, you can just leave them there, do upgrade, and if something went weird, you can try delete that then
<kholerabbi> Stanley00, hmm, okay I'll have a look through and see want can be deleted without removing important stuff. Thanks!
<Stanley00> kholerabbi: good luck ;)
<Q-FUNK> am I the only one who got bitten by Bug #852887   upon upgrading from Natty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852887 in bluez (Ubuntu) "package bluez (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852887
<gnomefreak> anyone one know if flgrx has been fixed?
<gnomefreak> is it just me or did gmail signin page change :(
<gnomefreak> seems there is still no way to set screensavers
<gnomefreak> and now i lost the applications icon from launcher
<karlhunt> the easiest way is to use unetbootin from windows
<karlhunt> or use virtualisation software to boot the live cd and use the startup disk creator in ubuntu
<jmux> Hi. I've just upgraded and my client fails to setup Network, because dbus system service isn't started. There seems to some problems between /run and /var/run setup (rpcbind also fails), as some services expect to find their data in /var/run, but it's actually in /run.
<karlhunt> jmux, my system broke when i upgraded so i just reinstalled
<jmux> Can someone please pastbin the default oneiric fstab setup?
<karlhunt> hang one
<karlhunt> on
<jmux> karlhunt: Reinstalling is no option. I've alwayes updated the system since pre-Dapper and I guess it's just a fstab problem. I didn't want to "mount --bind" /run on /var/run
<karlhunt> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<karlhunt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/692992/
<karlhunt> jmux, why is reinstall not an option? If the system is critical why are you upgrading to a beta release?
<karlhunt> All my data is cloud based these days so I can reinstall and be up and running in an hour
<jmux> karlhunt: Thanks - it's not that critical, but I simply don't want to resetup everything. Too many own packages and local installed software :-)
<karlhunt> I reload so often i have written and install bash script that does a mass install of everything i use. I store it in dropbox so as soon I have installed i run it
<karlhunt> my email is gmail and my files are all in dropbox
<karlhunt> the only thing i keep on my driver are vdi
<karlhunt> *drive
<jmux> And I should be able to fix the actual problem. I have some perl scripts which show me modified config files and unsupported packages (packages not in the archive anymore) which I used to fix the usual update problems.
<jmux> Just this time I couldn't find anythin - even nothing in the oneiric.tar.gz update package
<jmux> I don't have internet, but I have a local Ubuntu repository (and I'm developing for Ubuntu LTS at work), so if things fail on update, I want to know what's going on, as I might need this knownledge for our next LTS upgrade (or any update in between). Learning by trial and error.
<psypher246> hello all, I have just updated my oneiric install in virtualbox and have discovered that the unity panel reveal hot corner no longer works. please tell me that this is a bug and not a feature. it will drive me and i'm sure thousands of people insane that you have to wait for the panel to appear instead of it beingh instant
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<karlhunt> psypher246, it is indeed a feature the button has moved from the top bar to the side tray that is hidden
<psypher246> karlhunt: yeah but how do you revela the panel then?
<psypher246> karlhunt: I have a serious problem with not being bale to instantly reveal the panel with the hot corner
<sagaci> psypher246, yeah, it's one of those things I wish was still there
<psypher246> sagaci: Look I am one of the biggest fans of unity and where it's going but removing that feature is retarded
<psypher246> it's something I uses a hundred times a day
<jmux> Ok - after cleaning up some old mess - is it possible that /var/run is now a symlink to /run? /etc/network/run is now a symlink to /run/network, but I have my networking state in /var/run/network...
<wiggin> hello
<wiggin> can someone give me a hand?
<wiggin> i can't seem to be able to stop my screen from tuning off in oneiric
<wiggin> does anyone have any ideea?
<wiggin> turning*
<wiggin> hello
<jmux> Can someone please check, if /var/run is now a symlink to /run?
<bjsnider> jmux, affirmative
<ikonia> that wouldn't be very fhs complient
<jmux> Ok - this explains, why network and some other system services fail after upgrade to oneiric
<jmux> At least some networking stuff creates their run states in /run but tries to look for the stuff in /var/run
<jbicha> jmux: what would that make it fail? the symlink is there so that it still works
<jbicha> *why would
<jmux> jbicha: not on my system. I upgraded from natty to oneiric and /var/run was still a directory.
<jbicha> jmux: are you sure? did you try ls -l /var
<jmux> Yes - I just deleted /var/run and created the symlink.
<jmux> jbicha: Now the system boots fine
<jmux> With /var/run a directory, many processes fail, because theiy expect their data in /var/run by it was craeted in /run (dbus, rpcbind).
<jmux> jbicha: I've just seen that base-files.postinst tries to "migrate" the directory, but it just tries to "rmdir /var/run; ln -s /run /var/run", which will fail on any old system in use (AFAIK old systems have a tmpfs on /var/run). Same for /var/lock.
<jbicha> jmux: did you reboot after upgrading base-files?
<jbicha> if so, you're welcome to file a bug or complain about it in #ubuntu-devel or something
<bjsnider> jmux, how old is the system?
<jmux> jbicha: yes - I did a reboot (with dbus and network and other services failing). I upgraded this system since pre-Dapper, so I'm not sure, which is the origin of the problem.
<bjsnider> jmux, what was the upgrade path you used. was it natty to oneiric?
<jmux> bjsnider: The system is about 5-6 years old.
<jmux> Yes - all the upgrades since Dapper.
<jmux> But I normally run the Upgrades offline by editing the <release>.tar.gz (or sources.list during update, when it was possible) and running with a file:// sources list, as I have a local Ubuntu mirror.
<vega-> how do i disable the "guest" user in lightdm
<vega-> it doesn't remember my last logged in username
<vega-> ie. always defaults to guest and i have to do a mouseclick and type my name
<jbicha> vega-: add a line "allow-guest=false" to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jmux> Can anybody with a Natty system check, if /var/run and /var/lock are tmpfs mounts?
<tardis> jmux: yes, they are
<jmux> tardis: Thanks. I'll file a bug report for natty => oneiric upgrade against base-files.
<h00k> So, I probably missed this conversation as I'm sure it's been had...
<h00k> are...screensavers forlorn?
<cnz> for some reason when I try to install the flash plugin
<cnz> it starts the install then stops
<cnz> and it won't install
<nhaines> h00k: yes, they were removed in GNOME3 as a useless feature that nobody should be using.
<Pici> :(
<h00k> I use them :(
<h00k> It's weird without one.
<nhaines> Me too.  :(
<Pici> You should still be able to use xscreensaver.
<nhaines> But GNOME says you shouldn't be using one and you should feel bad about it.
<tardis> h00k: why? just have your monitor turn off and stop wasting power
<h00k> I found this and replies: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-shell-list/2011-March/msg00335.html
<h00k> tardis: because I like them, and it was slightly quicker to resume from screensaver than to have my monitor power on again
<tardis> h00k: GNOME knows what you like better than you, and "active, no screensaver or poweroff" => "inactive, poweroff" is a perfectly reasonable state.
<h00k> I'm going to miss my floating feet, ubuntu logos, or Electric Sheep.
<h00k> although if I *require* one, I'd just use xcreensaver now, I suppose.
<cnz> so anyone know how to fix a broken flash install?
<h00k> cnz: what's 'broken' about it? Can you paste the message?
<cnz> h00k: it wono't install
<cnz> I click install in ubuntu software center
<cnz> the install bar stats then goes away
<cnz> could something be corrupt in my .mozilla folder
<urlin2u> cnz, FF has a addon called flash aid that will clean things up.
<cnz> urlin2u: ok got a link for it?
<urlin2u> cnz, notice it is a firefox addon, run from firefox, run the wizard after a restart. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=flash+aid&cat=all
<urlin2u> run from I mean install from forefox cnz
<cnz> urlin2u: thanks trying it now
<h00k> cnz: can you try to run the install command from a terminal?
<h00k> cnz: and find out the error message it gives?
<IAmNotThatGuy> cnz,if it fails, check whether the Multiarch is enabled on your machine or not
<cnz> urlin2u: flash aid fixed it thanks
<urlin2u> cnz, cool.
<h00k> I wished he would figure out why it failed to install, that way a proper bug could be reported :(
<limbas> oso_ubuntu
<drussell> is anyone else seeing issues with maximised firefox after some time not being able to right click on links etc?
<drussell> also unable to use drop down boxes on forms etc
<drussell> un-maximising and re-maximising firefox gets everything working again
<drussell> I'm assuming it's unity menu integration that might be causing the problem...
<Corey> Sorry, what kernel version is Ocelot running?
<Corey> Doh, 3.0.0-9.15
<Corey> Disregard me.
<genii-around> Hm. 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP here..
<jtaylor> anyone else using operaß
<rww> Corey: Ubuntu kernel version 3.0.0-whatever-is-current is based on 3.0.3, fwiw
<jtaylor> I have a weird opera update with the same version number as the one installed
<rww> no, I don't know why
<jtaylor> not sure if I should install that ..
<cnz> ok stupid question, how do I install ssl on ubuntu so I can connect to irc via ssl
<jbicha> cnz: what irc client are you using?
<genii-around> openssh-server
<cnz> irssi
<jtaylor> openssh server is something else than ssl
<genii-around> Meh, was reading ssl as ssh for some reason there
<jtaylor> whatever you need for ssl should be installed by default
 * genii-around goes to make more coffee
<jtaylor> libssl probably
<jbicha> cnz: perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010780
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<BigWhale> So, I've been trying to setup python in virtualenv, more precisely python imaging library and it seems that the whole multi-arch is giving me a hard time... anyone has any experience with this?
<sianhulo> people, after i installed gnome-shell i haven't been able to run unity
<sianhulo> can run unity 2d, but when running 3d, just shows at the top the menu: "file, etc..."
<sianhulo> in the log it says http://pastebin.com/GnRdfnpW
<bjsnider> sianhulo, are you on nvidia?
<sianhulo> bjsnider,  an intel(integrated)
<macer1> Unity looks good in 11.10. Maybe I will give it a chance after moving to KDE...
<bjsnider> well, it obviously mustbe integrated since there's no such thing as an expansion intel graphics card
<jtaylor> upgrade failures at this point suck, a billion gucharmap bugs as nobody checks for duplicates before reporting ...
<jtaylor> if you ahve that issue please don't file a bug
<jtaylor> bug 853973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 853973 in gucharmap (Ubuntu Oneiric) "package libgucharmap7 1:3.0.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libgucharmap_2_90.so.7.0.0', which is also in package libgucharmap-2-90-7 1:3.1.92-0ubuntu1" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853973
<Chat7044> test
<bjsnider> jtaylor, the libgucharmap-2-90-7 package needs to be deleted since it installs the same files as libgucharmap7
<jtaylor> it should be fixed already
<bjsnider> you can temporarily fix the issue by manually removing it although it will also pull out the -desktop metapackages
<jtaylor> no need to temporarily fix it
<bjsnider> it's not available here yet
<bjsnider> jtaylor, where's the ml message about the fix?
<jtaylor> is there one?
<jtaylor> 1:3.1.92-0ubuntu2 should fix it
<bjsnider> yeah, there should be
<jtaylor> no mail about it in my mailbox
<jtaylor> I also don't see why that requires a mail
<jtaylor> its not the first time a package in main fails to upgrade
<bjsnider> jtaylor, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/oneiric-changes/2011-September/009973.html
<bjsnider> every upload gets messaged there
<bjsnider> shows what the change was
<AlanBell> anyone else finding shutdown not working when running oneiric in virtualbox?
<Arv3n> hey all. fglrx drivers are laggy in ubuntu 11.10. in 11.04 i could disable vsync in compiz and it would make things fast
<Arv3n> in 11.10 compiz doesnt seem to be used. how would i disable vsync? is this even the problem?
<Arv3n> like, for instance, i drag a window and it skips between spots. its not smooth
<urlin2u> Arv3n, unity is a plugin in compiz it is used.
<Arv3n> is it?
<Arv3n> well, i say that because when i was wanting to install ccsm it wanted to install a bunch of compiz dependencies.
<urlin2u> Arv3n, they are working together technically thats my best explanation lol
<Arv3n> so just install ccsm and disable it like normal then?
<Arv3n> i gotcha
<Arv3n> no i thought i heard they switched to mutter or something anyway. i wasnt sure
<jtaylor> gnome3 is mutter
<Arv3n> yeah
<blizzow> I'm using fvwm-crystal instead of Unity on my lenovo T420S.  Any time I try and adjust the brightness using (fn+home or fn+end), the computer locks up hard.  I'm afraid to press the volume control buttons.  :(
<bjsnider> Arv3n, i don't think you would want to disable vsync, since it would result in a lot of ugly tearing
<bjsnider> besides, your refresh rate is probably 60fps which is plenty fast enough to handle compiz's effects
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<OliveGreen> Will Ubuntu 11.10 come with Gnome 3.2?
<bjsnider> Arv3n, and compiz is used if you are using gnome with unity. mutter is used if you are using gnome with gnome-shell
<bjsnider> OliveGreen, affirmative
<bjsnider> it currently has a development version leading to 3.2
<bjsnider> 3.1.90.1
<Arv3n> bjsnider, well how would i make it faster?
<Arv3n> like its really annoyingly slow
<bjsnider> slow in what way?
<Arv3n> that might not even be the problem
<Arv3n> like i try dragging a window and it skips and stuff
<Arv3n> just generally pretty laggy
<bjsnider> is this an old card/chip?
<Arv3n> its a low profile 5570 amd hd card
<bjsnider> lol, you're kidding me
<bjsnider> that should not be slow at all
<Arv3n> its not slow
<Arv3n> just at certain points its laggy.
<Arv3n> i think its vsync
<Arv3n> moving windows in particular
<wompydompy> hey..i am not able to mount external drives like usb flash drives, flash disks or my ipod touch and i haven't found a bug that really matches..did you hear something about it?
<wompydompy> when i plug them in the deja-dub manager starts and wants me to do a backup
<graingert> on upgrading to ubuntu 11.10 I have noticed my wireless light flashes
<graingert> rather than being red for off blue for on
<graingert> it flashes when on
<graingert> also installing zsnes still removes ubuntu-desktop and vlc
<bjsnider> let me look into that one
<graingert> libsdl1.2debian:i386
<graingert> seems to remove libsdl1.2debian
<graingert> can I not have both?
<graingert> bjsnider: thanks
<bjsnider> is there a bug about that one?
<graingert> bjsnider: I can't see it
<bjsnider> ok, could you submit one please? that requires a small packaging change so the i386 doesn't force a chain-reaction like that
<bjsnider> ubuntu-bug libsdl1.2debian
<graingert> bjsnider: I did ubuntu-bug lbsdl1.2debian:i386
<bjsnider> well, good enough
<jtaylor> bjsnider: can you provide a patch?
<graingert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/854196
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 854196 in libsdl1.2 (Ubuntu) "libsdl1.2debian:i386 removes libsdl1.2debian" [Undecided,New]
<graingert> I've been wanting zsnes on ubuntu 64bit for _so_ long
<jtaylor> 9xsnes works so far I know
<graingert> jtaylor: it's not as good though is it?
<jtaylor> I use it since ~ 10 years and never had any issues
<graingert> true
<jtaylor> well 5 years probably
<jtaylor> mmost of that on windows though
<OliveGreen> Will Ubuntu 11.10 come with Gnome 3.2?
<bjsnider> i think snes9x surpassed zsnes in terms of quality
<graingert> really?
<graingert> bjsnider: not going to change status? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/854196
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 854196 in libsdl1.2 (Ubuntu) "libsdl1.2debian:i386 removes libsdl1.2debian" [Undecided,New]
<wompydompy> Hey.. if i am not able to access my external drives like usb-dongle, flash card or ipod - under which package should i send in a bug report?
<Ian_Corne> I have that too wompydompy
<Ian_Corne> just noticed
<Ian_Corne> it's a permissions problem
<wompydompy> hm..any ideas?
<wompydompy> yes..i cannot reproduce it, but at some point the system told me something about permissions
<wompydompy> there is a bug related to lightdm but i cannot see any connection
<wompydompy> do you?
<Ian_Corne> not really
<Ian_Corne> and don't have time to check it out
<Ian_Corne> gotta sleep
<wompydompy> kk..thanks
<Ian_Corne> try gksudo nautilus and see if you can mount?
<Ian_Corne> to verify permission problems
<wompydompy> i cannot see the usb dongle in nautilus
<Ian_Corne> k, don't know then
<wompydompy> thank you anyway
<wompydompy> does anyone else have a similar problem or at least an idea under which package i can fill out a bug report?
<jtaylor> do you see your device in dmesg?
<jtaylor> if not it may be a kernel issue
<wompydompy> jtaylor: yeah i can see it
<wompydompy> jtaylor: its assigned as sdb
<wompydompy> the usb dongle shows up as an icon in the starter bar but i am not able to open it. I have only the right click possibilities for ejecting and removing safely
<pythonsnake> hello
<pythonsnake> is this distro bleeding edge ?
<pythonsnake> distro version*
<pythonsnake> with bleeding edge packages ?
<rww> no
<pythonsnake> no testing repo?
<pythonsnake> hmm.
<pythonsnake> whats the kernel version ?
<graingert> 3
<pythonsnake> 3.0 ?
<pythonsnake> or 3.1
<rww> 3.0.3
<rww> oneiric /is/ the testing repository
<pythonsnake> gnome 3 ?
<rww> "testing" doesn't mean "crack build"
<rww> yes
<pythonsnake> can I still have 2 ?
<rww> no
<pythonsnake> no ? 0_0
<pythonsnake> err
<rww> no, we don't package obsolete software that's unmaintained upstream
<rww> there's GNOME 3 Fallback, that's as close as you get
<pythonsnake> hmm
<graingert> pythonsnake: try mate
<graingert> pythonsnake: if you wante obsolete
<pythonsnake> mate is for arch
 * rww rolls eyes at mate
<pythonsnake> it's not complete
<graingert> pythonsnake: well use xubuntu or something
<pythonsnake> can I use pacman with ubuntu ?
<graingert> pythonsnake: no
<pythonsnake> should I get 10 or 4 ?
<rww> they can't even keep a server alive, never mind a desktop environment :<
<pythonsnake> I'm now using arch, will I have to wipe my home to get ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: no.
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: hey
<pythonsnake> ok thanks everyone
<GTRsdk> help
<GTRsdk> I have tried to upgrade
<GTRsdk> but it froze
<GTRsdk> at... cups: stopping...starting...
<graingert> crap
<emorris> hi, has anyone had problems with the desktop beta 1 iso being too big to burn?
<urlin2u> emorris, the daily is fine. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<emorris> ah nuts; shame my internet is slow
<urlin2u> emorris, how big is the iso you have?
<emorris> urlin2u, 695 MB. I'm burning it to a DVD now, but I was wondering whether this could cause problems for others
<urlin2u> emorris that should burn on a cd which is 700, and tyou can overburn.
<emorris> urlin2u, I was using CDBurnerXP, so it may be a bug with that
<robin0800> emorris, you should be able to burn 700mb no overburn needed I think
<urlin2u> if you want to update the iso though you can rsync it or zsync it, without the full download.
<emorris> also CDBurnerXP doesn't (AFAICT) support overburn for ISOs
<urlin2u> you use ubuntu before?
<emorris> urlin2u, yeah, I normally use it, but my current install is broke
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-20
<urlin2u> emorris, cool the XP and being on the development channel just checking. :D
<emorris> urlin2u, yeah, sorry :-p
<pr0xy> power/settings menu button randomly disappears from menu bar in 11.10
<Troy> i tried upgrading the ubuntu alhpa version got tons of errors and now when i do update and all that its like its not updating to the new beta ebcause i got none of the new unity / gnome 3 and i still get constant popping up errors in gnome classic so im not sure whats going on
<urlin2u> Troy, gnome 3 has to b installed I believe you using 32 or 64 bit?
<urlin2u> be
<Troy> 64bit
<Troy> im just so confused lol
<Troy> i basically broke my ubuntu because it doesnt work properly and tons of errors
<urlin2u> Troy, the beta turned on the app I forget the name that has 32 bit capability in a 64 bit, that can be turned on, but to get help you need to be very detailed in errors, and pastebin them, or just install the daily beta.
<Troy> instal daily beta how does one do that?
<urlin2u> troy should you really be messing with a development?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<urlin2u> just asking
<Troy> no not really
<Troy> lol i was foolish to upgrade to alpha
<Troy> in the first place
<urlin2u> Troy, it happens I'm an experienced user and have it installed, but would not even post any problems when I can reinstall or load a clone that was running.
<Troy> hehe
<urlin2u> Troy, thats just the way roll others go a different route.
<urlin2u> I
<Troy> yea im thinking of just waiting to full release of 11.10 or giving arch a go.. not really sure
<urlin2u> Troy, arch is cool use the install wiki it is pretty easy.
<Troy> yea hard to use the install wiki when its the only comp you got :S
<Troy> or i would install over ssh
<urlin2u> Troy, you can print it, without it you will probably have problems I know I would, even though I have used arch, hard to rember everything for me.
<urlin2u> remember
<urlin2u> Troy, is it the gnome 3 desktop you want?
<Troy> yea
<urlin2u> Troy, fedora has it stock in 15
<urlin2u> not a bad OS
<Troy> yea i dont really need it... im just saying i was curious as to why gnome 3 wasnt installed with the latest beta
<Troy> you know hoestly im a prefered gnome2/xfce user.. just wanted to check out gnome 3
<urlin2u> Troy, also good DE, not sure abount the dailies, I think gnome 3 is supposed to be in the final release though.
<urlin2u> a live cd of fedora will get you gnome 3 or go here to see it in openSuselive cd. http://gnome3.org/tryit.html
<urlin2u> worth trying out as a live I think to see if it is what you might like at least it was for me.
<syn-ack> Good evening, people. I just did a fresh install of 11.10 and for some reason my Atheros wifi card won't come up. At first I had a "Device Not Managed" notifer so I went into the network manager conf file and changed "Managed=false" to true, restarted nm and now it's saying that the device is not ready. is there a known issue out there regarding this that I've not been able to find?
<syn-ack> rfkill isn't showing the device blocked, and I'm able to manipulate it with iwconfig.
<syn-ack> The kernel module is loaded and assigned (obviously, otherwise the other methods wouldn't work)
<lucious> is gnome-screensaver capturing for you guys?
<sianhulo> people, after i installed gnome shell, i haven't been able to use unity 3d
<sianhulo> i shall give a log, but need to know what's the name of unity 2d, because if i execute unity --replace, i wont be able to give you the log if i dont change to unity 2d again
<Iowaman> Hello
<Atharva> hi..Which will be the default ubuntu enviornments in further releases ?
<Logan_> Atharva: Unity.
<bjsnider> what an odd question
<bjsnider> there's a lot of written info about that on the web and has been for quite a while
<urlin2u> bjsnider, help I've fallen and I can't browse the web. :D
<bjsnider> i guess
<bullgard4> Installing the DEB program package »keychain«, why does the Synaptic dialog window "Changes Applied" say: "(keychain is being set up.) You have to configure "localpurge with the command 'dpkg-reconfigure localepurge' to make /usr/sbin/localpurge actually to function. Nothing to be done, exiting..."?
<vega-> has there really not been updates for oneiric in the last couple of days or so.. ? or is it just my mirror?
<micahg> vega-: might be your mirror, but we're in beta 2 freeze
<vega-> quite annoying to work with oneiric when there's a popup every few minutes "sorry the program <insert-all-kinds-of-programs-here> closed unexpectedly"
<tjoy> sounds awful
<vega-> just worried about what the quality will be at final release..
<tjoy> probably pretty bad
<tjoy> although
<tjoy> it's still a month or so out
<tjoy> and you haven't ruled out a hardware issue
<vega-> based on past experiences yes.. i've started using every release since alpha-1 or alpha-2 and things have never been this bad
<vega-> let's hope it gets better pretty quickly...
<vega-> i think the hardware is ok.. and hey, looking at this list seems i'm not alone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/
<tjoy> oh yeah
<tjoy> when i tried booting to desktop i got a crash right away too
<tjoy> good thing my use-case is headless
<urlin2u> never seen a bad release, been using ubuntu since dapper
<adam_> I have a dwa-130 dlink adapter which worked with ubuntu 11.04 using ndiskgtk windows wireless drivers. Just updated to ubuntu 11.10 does not seem to work. maybe gnome 3 compatibility issues? any help?
<urlin2u> adam_, you need to reload drivers on a upgrade
<adam_> how do I do that?
<urlin2u> adam_, like you did originally I suppose.
<adam_> urlin2u, I used ndiswrapper to get it working and now that is not working
<urlin2u> adam_, this is not something I have ever had to do this wiki may help though. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<adam_> Thanks. I have it installed already I just think that it might not be fully compatible with gnome 3
<adam_> Also I am willing to buy a new wifi card for my computer. I want a usb wifi card. Are there any that are specifically plug and play for ubuntu?
<syn-ack> You know how many times in the past I've heard "The Quality Has Never Been This Bad In The Past"? by the time it goes final, it'
<syn-ack> ll work out fine
<syn-ack> I hear it with *every* release. Seriously.
<urlin2u> adam_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<diverse_izzue> Morning! When updating apt package indexes i get an error message about a bad signature since this morning. Everyone else? Solution?
<jpds> diverse_izzue: Being worked on.
<diverse_izzue> jpds, great. bug no?
<Airon90> Hi you all, I updated yesterday my pc and now it seems that Lightdm is broken because when it loads, a black screen appears and loading led regularly blinks. Did someone encounter the same problem?
<jpds> diverse_izzue: Should be now all fixed.
<bullgard4> On my Oneiric omputer there are running two sshd processes. Is this normal?
<jpds> bullgard4: Two /usr/sbin/sshd processes ?
<jpds> It seems to spawn a child SSH process for every loging.
<bullgard4> jpds: No. i.) /usr/sbin/sshd -D;  ii.) sshd: <username>@pts/5.
<Airon90> Hi you all, I updated yesterday my pc and now it seems that Lightdm is broken because when it loads, a black screen appears and loading led regularly blinks. Did someone encounter the same problem?
<jpds> bullgard4: What I said after that, it's spawns a separate user session for the login.
<bullgard4> jpds: What do you mean by "it"?
<jpds> sshd.
<bullgard4> jpds: Is this new in Oneiric? I do not have this behaviour in Ubuntu 10.04.3.
<tjoy> :ugh:
<tjoy> 'booting system without full network configuration...'
<tjoy> thanks, ubuntu, you only wasted 2 minutes of my life waiting for stupid dhcp
<jpds> bullgard4: Nope, I have it on an 10.04 system.
<tjoy> bullgard4: i've noticed that on about every system i've ever used
<bullgard4> jpds: (I am rather new to ssh.) So it must be a matter of my ssh configuration. What could I have configured wrongly in my Ubuntu 10.04.3? So far I have not noticed any malfunction.
<jpds> bullgard4: Do you have UsePrivilegeSeparation set to yes in sshd_config ?
<bullgard4> jpds: UsePrivilegeSeparation is set to "yes" in both Ubuntu computers.
<carli2> hi
<carli2> skype does not work under oneiric because of some missing ia32 libs
<vibhav> is it true ubuntu+1 has no synaptic?
<carli2> vibhav: it is true unless you type "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<vibhav> thanks carli2
<mvo> or install it via software-center
<jerknextdoor> i updated some stuff and now i can't get the network applet to work or connect to any networks.
<psypher246> hi all, sorry i am trying to log a bug but I can't remember the name of the feature that i wantot log the bug with
<psypher246> when i press super - e and the desktop zooms out to all desktops, what is that called again?
<psypher246> ah expo mode
<wrtp> has anyone else experienced problems with missing files in oneiric apt-get installs?
<geser> missing files?
<wrtp> geser: yes. at least two (non-core) packages have been missing some files when i did apt-get on them. both install fine under natty.
<wrtp> (and i think they're pulling from the same repository for both natty and oneiric)
<wrtp> one (mainly written in python) was missing a load of __init__.py files
<wrtp> the other was missing some executables
<wrtp> it's quite possible that it's a problem created by the package maintainer, but i thought i'd ask
<geser> might be perhaps due to some changes to the python packaging helpers between natty and oneiric
<vega-> libreoffice updates being kept back for others too? last 3-4 days or so..
<wrtp> geser: it's entirely possible.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bronko> hi
<bronko> is there a way to change the default application behavior in oneiric?
<carli2> bronko: which application behaviour?
<nmvictor> I loaded ubuntu 11.10 daily builds on a USB drive for installation, after selecting "Try Ubuntu" option, the screen goes deem and the fn keys do not work to adjust the brightness, all i see is a very faint installation window and i cant even make for the buttons. I am using Acer Aspire 5734z with Intel graphics card.
<nmvictor> zykotick9: MonkeyDust: though i am experiencing the same problem with 11.04, my current installation. I managed to fix the problem with kamal Mostafa's kernel, see bug 568611 , It is claimed the the bug is fixed upstream in Oneric,
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568611 in linux (Ubuntu) "Screen brightness control fails on Dell Studio 1558" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568611
<nmvictor> I loaded ubuntu 11.10 daily builds on a USB drive for installation, after selecting "Try Ubuntu" option, the screen goes deem and the fn keys do not work to adjust the brightness, all i see is a very faint installation window and i cant even make for the buttons. I am using Acer Aspire 5734z with Intel graphics card.
<nmvictor> Anyone help me please
<nmvictor> So  many people, and no one to help o even  try. Why dont you all go sleep.
<Stanley00> ah, so you are using 11.10?
<BluesKaj> nmvictor, make sure your laptop is using the DC converter , looks like your graphics mode is on powwer save of some sort
<BluesKaj> nmvictor, plug it in in other words ...your battery is probly low
<nmvictor> BluesKaj: Its plugged
<nmvictor> BluesKaj: Its always plugged, the fn keys do not work. see bug 568611, ist more or less the same problems
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568611 in linux (Ubuntu) "Screen brightness control fails on Dell Studio 1558" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568611
<BluesKaj> you're asking for advice in #ubuntu. maybe you should just stay there
<BluesKaj> nmvictor, ^
<nmvictor> BluesKaj: ok
<nmvictor> am here, I had a guy, macer1 helping me last night over their, so I was trying to trace him
<BluesKaj> nmvictor, what OS are you on?
<nmvictor> Ubuntu 11.04,
<nmvictor> Natty Narwhal
<nmvictor> are we still on?
<nmvictor> BluesKaj:
<nmvictor> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> nmvictor, 11.04 support is in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> this for 11.10 support
<nmvictor> BluesKaj: I am using 11.04 to chat about my problem which is trying to install  11.10, so they suggested here. So actually the problem  is with the 11.10  version, I am trying a USB install and the screen goes deem. Am I still lost/
<BluesKaj> deem =dim ?
<nmvictor> BluesKaj: whatever/
<BluesKaj> whatever for sure
<nmvictor> ok, please just help me. I am trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 and i experienced the problem above. Thats all, forgive my english.
<famine> im running fglrx....is there a way to uninstall it and use the open source radeon drivers? (if i uninstall fglrx I get libgl errors whenever I try to open something that uses 3d)
<Lynoure> nmvictor: does the same happen with other install methods? If so, at what point of install?
 * BluesKaj breathes a sigh of relief
<nmvictor> Yea, even with CD install. Its happens right after I select "Try Ubuntu" option, The screen dims to almost 0, viewing the screen from an angle reveals the installation window, but a very faint one. I try adjusting with the fn keys but they are not working.
<Lynoure> nmvictor: then sounds like a bug you might want to report, and include the info on the make and model of your computer
<Krawnsbie> Best usb wifi adapter for 11.10?
<Lynoure> Krawnsbie: the cheap ones that say "Linux" on the packaging :)
<Krawnsbie> hahaha I will look into that. With buying online it is all much more unreliable. I might make the hike to go to the nearsest computer store
<Krawnsbie> Thanks Lynoure
<Lynoure> Krawnsbie: they are very very different ones and I bet no one has done comprehensive comparisons, so go for a vendor that actually believes themselves too that it works for Linux (seen many in the shops here)
<Krawnsbie> cool cool I live in the mountains in a college town so computer stores are scarce :(
<fossala> How is unity working with the 3d nouveau drivers?
<madurax86> i get random hangs on oneric
<madurax86> dont get anything in logs(kern.log and syslog) what can i do?
<madurax86> as far as i can remember I used 2.6.38.8(natty) without any problem for a long time then even natty hanged after new 2.6.38.10 came
<madurax86> i have 2.6.38.8 installed but it reports a plymouth crash any workaround?
<drussell> madurax86: do you know what graphics chipset your machine has? Intel/AMD/nvidia?
<drussell> (AMD==ATI)
<madurax86> drussell: i have optimus from nvidia
<madurax86> intel/nvidia
<drussell> madurax86: are you using the nvidia binary drivers or the opensource ones?>
<madurax86> drussell: not using it at all i've turned it off and using intel
<drussell> madurax86: and it's a hard crash, you can't ssh into the machine from another box?
<madurax86> drussell: hard one doesnt respond to alt+b+sysrq
<madurax86> if im playing a song or somthing it goes on a loop
<drussell> madurax86: have you tried following the points here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<madurax86> drussell: nope, i;ll try
<drussell> madurax86: good luck!
<madurax86> drussell: from what i see this is a kernel crash
<madurax86> drussell: will those alt+sysrq+l and alt+sysrq+t work at all? b didnt
<drussell> madurax86: possibly, the other thing is don't rule out some other problem, as it suggests, run a full memory check also
<madurax86> drussell: yes i already had a cpu manufacture fault on this! thanks for your help
<drussell> madurax86: yvw
<dud> how to use gnome-shell?
<madurax86> dud: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell, then select from login
<dud> how to select gnome-shell from unity w/o login?
<dud> like a login setup?
<dud> how to kill unity to get back into the login screen because the buttons disappeared
<dud> ctrl-alt backspace doesnt work
<bullgard4> [GNOME 3] The cursor has taken the form of a Traffic sign "NO ENTRY". I can move it but clicking has no effect. What process do I have to kill so that clicking on a window button will again have some effect?
<AndChat|> Why use ubuntu when debian actually works? Why
<bullgard4> AndChat|: Don't troll.
<AndChat|> Just asking?
<AndChat|> Real answers please?
<AndChat|> Mcop
<AndChat|> Anyone can answer?
<AndChat|> Just curious
<AndChat|> Guess not lol
<AndChat|> Take care friends :)
<drussell> what a delightful chap
<bjsnider> he doesn't have to use anything. as if he's being coerced into using ubuntu
<dud> amen
<dud> i need some happy little trees
<dud> why my window looks like windows 3.1 on gnome shell=
<falstaff> hello, when i do a apt-get upgrade the command says he has to hold back some libreoffice packakges, is this normal?
<patdk-wk> sure, that is what dist-upgrade is for
<patdk-wk> they are held back, cause they require new things to be installed
<bjsnider> falstaff, that may mean packages have to be removed to make the upgrade happen
<patdk-wk> or removed :)
<patdk-wk> something besides an update
<falstaff> dist-upgrade tells me the same...
<patdk-wk> have something installed it doesn't like maybe
<falstaff> When I try to use aptitude, it wants to remove 125 packages...!
<bjsnider> pastebin the whole aptitude output
<jbicha> falstaff: I'd just wait a few hours to see if it clears up
<bullgard4> falstaff: I support jbicha's advice.
<falstaff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/693909/
<falstaff> bullgard4, jbicha, well, I already had several times the problem that aptitude wants to remove a lot of packages..
<bullgard4> falstaff: You have been told what the reasons might be. --  If you want a more exact answer, do what <bjsnider> asked you to do.
<falstaff> bjsnider, bullgard4, yep, pastebin is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/693909/
<falstaff> hmm, it looks like my mirror of choice has some problems... There is a newer package of libreoffice-common available on the ubuntu servers
<jakemp> X asploded =/
<bjsnider> falstaff, this problem is because libreoffice-common has not been updated on your mirror to the newest version, it will be cleared up in awhile
<bjsnider> or you can switch to main
<synackfin> can I upgrade from oneiric nightly build to oneiric-stable once it's released?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> actually, you simply maintain the updates, and you have the same system as 11.10 when it releases
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Oneiric and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<synackfin> ah, cool
<edgy> Hi, I downloaded oneiric kubuntu and trying to install. It didn't ask me to partition the disk or choose free space but it just goes forever, I rebooted and there is nothing!
<gnomefreak> 3 questions  1. do the fglrx drivers work? 2. how the hell do you access screensaver settings? 3. How do i get the applications icon back in the launcher?
<Ian_Corne> 1. not to my knowledge 2. not to my knowledge (except different timings, but not "never" 3. apt-get install gnome-icons or something
<bjsnider> 1. no, 2. i'd like to know myself, 3. what launcher?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: the one in unity
<bjsnider> oh, unity
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> shit if they dont work its a good thing i havent rebooted
<bjsnider> i'm an evil devotee of gnome-shell myself
<bjsnider> well, they work in the sense that they make a picture
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol nice answers Ian_Corne and bjsnider
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, i think you can safely reboot, but don't expect high performance
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: i just disabled them im going to try and reboot now.
<Ian_Corne> gnomefreak: $ sudo apt-get install gnome-icon-theme-full
<ironhalik> hello
<ironhalik> quick question
<ironhalik> will my laptop melt od explode if I try to upgrade 11.04 to 11.10? :>
<bjsnider> i think that's highly unlikely
<ruffleS> hi. has anyone had any luck making a liveUSB out of oneiric's .iso file (x86) ?
<ironhalik> ok, so it prolly wont melt or explode - but will it boot? :P
<bjsnider> it will probably boot
<ironhalik> ruffleS: yeah, it worked for me
<ruffleS> ironhalik: how did you do it?
<ant30> have any body got problems with aptitude search status results ?
<ironhalik> dont remember, with iniversal usb installer on windows IIRC
<ant30> I get "p" on installed packages, and if I try to install it with aptitude/apt-get its told me already installed
<ruffleS> universal usb installer? ok i will give it a try when i get home. thanks
<ironhalik> ruffleS: I did it the same as with 11.04, used the newer syslinux (ubuntu 11.04 in the menu) and it worked
<ruffleS> ironhalik: i've been trying to make an oneiric liveUSB for almost 3 months now and i can't get it to boot
<ruffleS> i'm using unetbootin but i also used ubuntu's own liveusb creator from a virtualbox setup
<ironhalik> it may be an individual case
<ironhalik> I usually use universal usb installer, or the built in ubuntus one
<ironhalik> if it would not work, I prolly would try manual syslinux 4+ and dd tool
<ironhalik> ok guys, wish me luck, I punched the upgrade button in update-manager -d
<gnomefreak> d to work
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: how do i get the default ati drivers to work?
<mvo> ironhalik: there is a issue that cups may hang during the upgrade, sudo stop cups will fix it if its hanging
<gnomefreak> fglrx disabled and policy shows they are gone. im in update-alternatives and i not getting a choice
<mvo> ironhalik: or wait a day or so until the fix hits the archive
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, you mean xf86-video-ati, the open source driver?
<ironhalik> mvo: thanks, ill keep that in mind
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: if that is the default ones yes
 * gnomefreak not sure if default is xserver-xorg-ati
<ironhalik> btw, anyone noticed a slowdown for unity on intel's IGPs?
<bjsnider> if you removed fglrx, and deleted your xorg.conf file then it should be there after a reboot
<ironhalik> on 11.10?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: thanks
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<bjsnider> the glx alternatives are returned to mesa after removing fglrx and the xorg.conf file forces the kernel to load whatever driver is listed there
<Ian_Corne> bjsnider: not if you remove with apt
<Ian_Corne> only with jockey
<Ian_Corne> there's glx libs missing
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: where did xorg.conf move to :( its not in /etc/X11
<bjsnider> then it doesn't exist
<gnomefreak> any idea on what could have replaced it :(
<bjsnider> nothing replaces it
<bjsnider> either it exists or the kernel makes the default choice
<gnomefreak> well than im screwed badly i have no working graphics. i can loginto unity 2d but it doesnt have anything in it just my background
<gnomefreak> i tried installing *-ati and *-radeon
<gnomefreak> what if i reinstalled them and removed them with apt this time?
<bjsnider> you installled them and rebooted?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: installed them with jockey. did not reboot. removed them with jockey than rebooted
<bjsnider> if you don't reboot then you haven't actually conducted a test
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, do me a favour and ping me again. i'm testing notifications
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: ok
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, try it again in 5 seconds please
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: ok?
<piero> Hi! After I type my password in lightdm the screen blinks and ask me for the password again, and again.. It's different when I type the wrong password, when its doesn't blink and show: invalid password. Where can I begin to solve this problem?
<Ian_Corne> try loading another session
<Ian_Corne> like unity 2d
<Ian_Corne> or gnome-shell
<piero> I did, it falls in the same problem
<piero> nothing changes
<Ian_Corne> hmm, login from tty and check .xsession errors
<Ian_Corne> and lightdm logs
<piero> fglrx driver doesn't find my card. How can I force VESA?
<bullgard4> When plugging in a USB hard drive, Nautilus recognizes the label of a partition. When clicking on this label, Nautilus opens a message window: "Unable to mount <partion_label>. Not Authorized. OK". About 20 days ago I could mount this partition without any problems. How to fix this problem?
<piero> but how can the display manager start correctly if X crashes when starting my device driver??
 * Ian_Corne doesn't know 
<Ian_Corne> :p
<piero> how can I manually start unity after a xinit ?
<piero> Ian_Corne, the system are going to kill me: if I select guest session, it starts perfectly!
<Ian_Corne> :D
<piero> so it's not a video problem, right?
<Ian_Corne> unity --reset
<Ian_Corne> might help
<Ian_Corne> probably not then, no
<ironhalik> hmm, cool - 11.10 upgrade failed before it started, at least I can boot back to OS :>
<Ian_Corne> :D
<piero> something is wrong.. when I login my home directory isn't there.. the encrypted data was not recovered.. these "Access-your-private-data.desktop" files are in the place
<Ian_Corne> oho
<piero> so if I try ecryptfs-mount-private it crashes: error while loading shared livraries: libnss3.so
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> try to reinstall that
<piero> already tried.. not works
<Ian_Corne> check bug reports
<Ian_Corne> on ecruptfs thingy
<Ian_Corne> i have no experience yet
<piero> ok
<bau_> hi all, is there a program to burn files via shell?
<rww> bau_: to CD, you mean?
<bau_> rww, yes
<rww> !info wodim | bau_
<ubottu> bau_: wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 337 kB, installed size 852 kB
<rww> (you may already have it installed, in fact)
<bau_> rww, thank you very much
<piero> Hi! I can't mount my private directory due to an error in ecryptfs-mount-private: ecryptfs-insert-wrapped-passphrase-into-keyring: error while loading shared libraries: libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No suck file or directory
<piero> this problem started after a dist-upgraded my beta1 (installed beta1 and upgraded)
<BluesKaj> looks like i'm going to settle for an M-Audio Audiophile 192 sound card . an upgrade to the 2496 and it's on for the right price in several locations  linux support looks good with the Mudita24 Alsa GUI tool and the madfuload firmware loader..going to check this out further before I drop this kind of coin on a soundcard
<piero> how can I tell apt to reinstall all the packets I have already installed? re-downloading from the repositories?
<adam_> Hi I Have my os on 31 gigs and a 250 gig partition free. How can I extend that without booting from cd?
<billybigrigger> not possible
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-21
<adam_> oh :(  so just boot from cd?
<jbicha> https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntustatus/status/116314368974655488
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | This channel is not a replacement for logging bugs | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Beta 1 released: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1 | WARNING: ca-certificates-java eats system libraries, see http://pad.lv/855171 for details, new package building soon
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | This channel is not a replacement for logging bugs | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Beta 1 released: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1 | WARNING: ca-certificates upgrades eat system libraries, see http://pad.lv/855171 for details, new package building soon
<STiK_M> nice bug lol
<adam_> Is there a panel applet for transmission?
<jbicha> adam_: the indicator is installed by default but that won't help you if you're running GNOME Fallback
<h00k> Wooo
<h00k> I r broken
 * h00k notes the topic
<h00k> oh look.
<dud> why xorg is crashing forever and ever
<bibinou> yeah, seems like freenode is acting weird
<scoundrel50a> plus on the left panel in 11.10 the Applications and Files &Folders icon is missing, is that something that is a 11.10 thing or is it a bug....how can I get them back, its really frustrating having to go looking for them
<Heikki_> netsplit, normal...
<bibinou> scoundrel50a: I have home folder, it's not it ?
<scoundrel50a> hi, I am trying to use Powertop in 11.10, but it doesnt seem to work, it works ok in 11.04.....anybody use this program plus...... plus on the left panel in 11.10 the Applications and Files &Folders icon is missing, is that something that is a 11.10 thing or is it a bug....how can I get them back, its really frustrating having to go looking for them
<scoundrel50a> not it
<dud> xorg is crashing with sandy bridge
<bibinou> wow
<scoundrel50a> bibinou: no that isnt it,
<dud> why is sandy bridge so unstable on xorg?
<bibinou> dud: it's fairly new ?
<dud> new?
<dud> its 1 year old!
<dud> and the tech specs are 2 years out
<bibinou> wow, graphics cards used to become usable 1 generation late :)
<scoundrel50a> bibinou: apologies, Home Folder is Files and folers just went and checked with my other laptop, its just the Applications Icon that is missing now
<dud> maybe S3 graphic cards
<scoundrel50a> what about the progra m Powertop anybody use it?
<dud> i use it
<scoundrel50a> on 11.10? I cant get it to work, it just shows what is being used, and nothing else, and when |I exit, it syas cannot load from file
<dud> it works
<scoundrel50a> it works ok in 11.04
<bibinou> seems like you have to use the dashboard thing to access apps
<bibinou> brb trying to switch to gnome-shell
<scoundrel50a> oh, so they have taken the apps button away, that makes for a bit more work, that is odd
<scoundrel50a> dud: how can I get it tow work?
<dud> i just talked to powertop
<dud> i'm a powertop whisperer
<dud> maybe getting a new kernel
<scoundrel50a> can you whisper to mine to get it to work, its driving me nuts
<scoundrel50a> update every day, what kernel should it be, and how can I find out, usint the terminal
<dud> i use 3.0 or something
<dud> uname -r
<scoundrel50a> plus, I just tried to use the up down arrows to get the history of what commands I have used in the terminal, and the hustory hasnt been saved, or ther is no history, how can i get history to be saved in the terminal
<scoundrel50a> 3.0.0-11-generic
<scoundrel50a> that is my kernel
<scoundrel50a> so I think I am up to date
<dud> im' not familiar with discovery and its subsidiaries
<dud> fascinating
<cwillu_at_work> scoundrel50a, check if ~/.bash_history exists and has relevant contents
<cwillu_at_work> scoundrel50a, there's a much of settings for that though
<scoundrel50a> cwillu_at_work: how do I check that?
<cwillu_at_work> man bash :p
<scoundrel50a> cwillu_at_work: man has to be the most confusing thing I have ever come across, not something I understand at all
<bibinou> unity 2D has nice fonts !
<cwillu_at_work> scoundrel50a, a scrolling page of text is confusing?
<cwillu_at_work> I can see the contents being confusing, but...
<scoundrel50a> ok, its understanding the text, it is confusing, I know quite a few geeks who find mon very hard to understand, and dont use it
<bibinou> it crashes though...
<scoundrel50a> man was written for programmers not people like me
<scoundrel50a> back to one of the questions, I am trying to get powertop to work on 11.10 but its not working, I have taken a couple of pictures to show you, how cna I add pictures here
<bibinou> use imgur.com and post the link
<cwillu_at_work> scoundrel50a, this has literally nothing to do with man, and everything to do with text files :p
<bibinou> you have to learn to use /
<bibinou> to search
<bibinou> and the basics of the man format
<cwillu_at_work> bibinou, yes, but he's being confused by the text
<bibinou> [command] = optional, etc..
<cwillu_at_work> (which can happen, sure, but it's not the tool's fault)
<bibinou> sure, there's no pictures
<cwillu_at_work> bibinou, again, [command] isn't a man thing :p
<cwillu_at_work> and any documentation for a text-using tool will use that syntax
<bibinou> ho, spaces config came back in 2D !
<bibinou> old gnome switcher though
<scoundrel50a> ok, here is one picture of powertop http://imgur.com/B1lmw it just stays like that and never changes......and when I click escape it says this http://imgur.com/0S8sb
<bibinou> 3D is so last year
<scoundrel50a> I didnt say it was at fault, I just said i couldnt understand it
<bibinou> scoundrel50a: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=698020
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 698020 in powertop "powertop complains about file" [Unspecified,New]
<bibinou> scoundrel50a: do apport-bug powertop
<bibinou> and fill the form
<bibinou> thanks for making ubuntu better :)
<bibinou> ooh
<bibinou> didn't /var/cache got renamed like /var/run ??
<bibinou> nope
<bibinou> sorry
<dud> chack if you have a folder like that
<dud> var cache is ok
<cwillu_at_work> bibinou, you might be thinking /var/run/ becoming /run (with a symlink from the original location)
<bibinou> yep
<bibinou> was wrong
<scoundrel50a> how do I add to that bug or do I create my own? Not had much to do with bug creating
<bibinou> you mean it's an already filed bug ?
<bibinou> what's the link ?
<dud> well you use almst the same wallpaper
<scoundrel50a> nope, only in fedora, not mentioned for ubuntu yet I dont think
<scoundrel50a> so going through to create new bug
<bibinou> scoundrel50a: yep, do "apport-bug powertop", so it will gather your config and stuff
<bibinou> then you can link the redhat bug in launchpad
<bibinou> i can help with that
<bibinou> ok, gnome 3 = gnome-session-fallback
<dud> gnome3= gnomes playing quake
<bibinou> what ?
<dud> thats a methaper
<bibinou> you mean it's old school ?
<bibinou> i'm old school
<dud> like darmok and jalad at tanagra
<dud> darmok, his eys uncovered
<bibinou> brb
<urlin2u> nmvictor, in a terminal sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<nmvictor> urlin2u: am on it
<urlin2u> nmvictor, here is a link as well, for pics. http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/09/03/how-to-install-gnome-shell-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<nmvictor> urlin2u: thanks
<urlin2u> nmvictor, no problem I have it installed my self.
<scoundrel50a> just created Bug #855348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 855348 in powertop (Ubuntu) "Powertop wont work, it says every time I start it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855348
<scoundrel50a> Oh, I didnt know you could install the gnome shell in 11.10
<scoundrel50a> I think I prefer the gnome shell
<scoundrel50a> anybody installed the gnome shell in 11.10?
<bibinou> no more alt+f2 thingy
<rwat_> are there any plans to release a 32 bit version of libXss ?
<urlin2u> scoundrel50a, gnome shell in oneriric is gnome 3 is that what you want?
<nmvictor> urlin2u: Im still updating my apt sources coz i just installed Oneiric a while ago, however, looking at the screenshots in the provided link, I think I'd rather gnome3-shell than Uity.
<scoundrel50a> ah, is it preinstalled or do you have to install it?
<urlin2u> nmvictor, it has its positives I have unity with tyhe cube so it is workab;e.
<urlin2u> workable*
<urlin2u> scoundrel50a, you have to install it with sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<nmvictor> urlin2u: what do you mean the cube, and just to be sure, does gnome3-shell support compiz?
<scoundrel50a> ok, but will it break anything?
<urlin2u> nmvictor, not sure I just set up the compiz cube in unity, the shell  I think has mutter
<urlin2u> scoundrel50a, it is in the repos, so it hasn't on my setup and tons of others
<scoundrel50a> oh, ok
<scoundrel50a> will give it a trhy
<nmvictor> what? mutter, is its as powerfull, urlin2u ?
<urlin2u> nmvictor, mutter is a window manager like compiz for unity http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutter_%28window_manager%29
<urlin2u> nmvictor, I haven't messed wiy=th the gnome shell other than using it.
<urlin2u> with*
 * rwat_ has dispensed with unity and gone over to enlightenment
<rwat_> unity is too fussy
<urlin2u> rwat_, enlightenment is a nice desktop
<rwat_> urlin2u,  it's very lovely - a lot better than when I last tried about 6 years ago :)
<nmvictor> urlin2u: I have a problem updating my packages list, looks like apt is not resolving my proxy connection. I have set the proxy settings in the system settings and applied them system wide but still no luck. What do i do, I am stuck and the proxy connection is all i have.
<rwat_> underrated, I think an ubuntu variant on it would be good :)
<urlin2u> nmvictor, out of my knowledge area.
<urlin2u> rwat_, have you checked out bodhi linux  http://bodhilinux.com/
<nmvictor> anyone else assist me please, after setting my proxy settings in System Settings>Network>Network proxy ,  and applying them system wide, apt is still not able to resolve and fetch packages.
<scoundrel50a> ooh, I like this better than, how do you reduce the size of the icons though they are huge
<bibinou> nmvictor: you tried rebooting ?
<bibinou> or logging in/out
<scoundrel50a> yes
<nmvictor> bibinou: nope, lemme
<rwat_> urlin2u, bodhilinux looks interesting
<nmvictor> bibinou: ok, I just did that. reboot and still doesnt work. I have my proxy setting in /etc/environment.  I dont know where elese to check, especiallly in relation to update manager, dpkg or apt. Please help
<urlin2u> rwat_, I don't run it right now but have, I think it is debian, at least it was.
<rwat_> urlin2u, seems to be ubuntu
<rwat_> although debian is good :)
<urlin2u> bodji linux debian
<bibinou> nmvictor: looking for it
<dud> i got some beavis
<dud> heh
<dud> some developer has decided not to use samba 3.6, why?
<bibinou> nmvictor: you confirm "curl http://google.com/" works ?
<bibinou> (i.e. it shows html)
<urlin2u> rwat_, I think your right looking at the web
<bibinou> nmvictor: use this method -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#APT_configuration_file_method
<bibinou> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://yourproxyaddress:proxyport";
<bullgard4> [GNOME 3] Clicking Super key > SYN will display 3 icons on my desktop: Synaptic-Paketverwaltung, Orca and synaptic-kde.desktop. Why is »Orca« included here?
<bibinou> cat /usr/share/applications/orca.desktop | grep -i syn
<bibinou> "Comment=Provide access to graphical desktop environments via synthesized..."
<bibinou> in the description :)
<bullgard4> bibinou: Thank you very much for your help.
<daedeloth> hi
<daedeloth> I have a 3 monitor setup and the fact that my start menu is now sometimes 3000px away from my mouse cursor is rather annoying
<daedeloth> is there anything I can do about that?
<Ian_Corne> make the middle scrren primary?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<corecode> hi
<corecode> i have a problem with the new kernel image; my /boot is on vfat, and the new kernel doesn't install because it can't make a backup link for the old kernel
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | This channel is not a replacement for logging bugs | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Beta 1 released: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<Dayside> hey
<Dayside> I'm using oneiric as it's actually works on my laptop
<Dayside> except wireless
<Dayside> laptop is ideapad s205 with ralink rt3090 chip
<Dayside> there is one ppa for the driver but not for oneiric
<Dayside> I also did try to download and compile driver from ralink website, but it won't compile anymore on recent kernels
<Dayside> any ideas?
<Dayside> all documentation about rmmod acer_wmi rt2x00 and so on is quite confusing
<Dayside> it seems that there is somekind of support for this chip in the kernel, it just that it needs some magick hack to work.
<knightstalker> Hello,My network is suddenly dead,I assume Updates broke it,First my touchpad turn on/off broke 2 days ago,now my calender and my network both got broken
<knightstalker> LAN/Wireless are both broke
<knightstalker> any ideas about how to debug and fix the issue?
<knightstalker> Updates seem super scary on Ubuntu,both Beta and final releases
<Dayside> what wireless you have?
<Smeuuh> hi, I get 403 errors on upgrade
<Dayside> I have ralink rt3090
<Smeuuh> http://pastebin.com/yMTYTgUj
<Dayside> won't work.
<Smeuuh> anyone else seeing this?
<knightstalker> Daysida,thats not the point,It WAS working,the LAN also doesn't work
<knightstalker> the whole network manager is gone
<knightstalker> (No wireless/Lan indicator in the top of the OS)
<knightstalker> and apt reports its fine
<Dayside> knightstalker, when did you upgrade? I did install daily build yesterday an it seems ok
<knightstalker> I upgraded today,thats not the point,fresh install works fine,but if you eventually update,it kills everything,you might not believe it,but such a behavior is not something I saw just once
<Dayside> But about this problem I have. I've done some googling and seems that linux in general is useless for me at the moment. They fucked up something(or removed) from the kernel regarding ralink I quess.
<Smeuuh> ok, interrestingly, I get random errors from wget on those packages: it works, or I get 404, or 403
<Smeuuh> round robin going wrong maybe
<dashavoo> Smeuuh: I have had a problem today with one package, I can't remember which
<Smeuuh> I actually got it, I just repeated wget on the packages until it worked
<Smeuuh> and then put it manually in the apt cache
<dashavoo> hmmm, interesting
<Smeuuh> probably some temporary bug so I'm not reporting it
<dashavoo> I just gave up after a couple of attempts, and decided to try later
<Smeuuh> just get it somehow and move it to /var/cache/apt/archives/, should do the trick
<Smeuuh> (at least I'm hoping)
<dashavoo> actually, looks like it works now anyway, yay
<Smeuuh> cool, so we can break our systems now :)
<Smeuuh> just to be sure, I can still get gnome-panel, right?
<dashavoo> Smeuuh: what are you doing?
<dashavoo> upgrading to 11.10?
<Smeuuh> upgrading to 11.10
<dashavoo> then no
<dashavoo> I don't think you can
<Smeuuh> I saw gnome-panel-fallback or something
<dashavoo> I've switched my main system to KDE, KDE in 11.10 (KDE 4.7) is very nice, apart from one bug that makes me want to kill a kde dev
<dashavoo> Smeuuh: hmm, maybe then, but I wouldn't count on it
<Smeuuh> there's no way I'm switching to yet another buggy system
<Dayside> I have to start using Windows. Too tired with fighting this wireless
<dashavoo> for anyone who wants to know, that kde bug is the fact that everything thinks ~/Documents is the current working directory
<Smeuuh> either gnome-panel works, or I'll just use some random minimalist window manager
<Smeuuh> wow that sucks.
<dashavoo> Smeuuh: my laptop runs openbox with stalonetray - it is a lovely setup if you configure it well
<Smeuuh> I just love it when devs have a brilliant idea and force it upon everything else
<dashavoo> Smeuuh: yeah
<knightstalker> Dayside,only one thing I can think of,connect using LAN,open Additional Drivers
<dashavoo> "hhmmm, I organise my homedir like this, you all should too... commit!"
<knightstalker> My Dell's wireless had a driver there
<Smeuuh> exactly
<knightstalker> Btw,when finished product is out,Updates will roll out more slowly right?
<Smeuuh> yep
<Smeuuh> so in total, ignoring KDE and stuff, there's basically unity, unity2d, gnome3, gnome3-2d, gnome-panel and gnome-panel2d, right?
<knightstalker> yeah if you ignore xfce/kde/lxde and other stuff
<knightstalker> packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<knightstalker> That might help
<Smeuuh> right, thanks
<lusepuster> Hi folks; after the latest update in Oneiric, I have lost all network connectivity! The icon in the Unity panel is gone, and I cannot even get connection when plugging in my ethernet cable. Writing this from my Win7 partition.
<ironhalik> dont worry, I cant install oneiric ;>
<knightstalker> lusepuster,same as me!
<knightstalker> I am pwned :(
<Smeuuh> do you have network connection in the ttys ?
<Smeuuh> ctrl alt f1
<dashavoo> lusepuster, knightstalker, did you try restarting networking with the ethernet cable plugged in?
<lusepuster> knightstalker, yeah it is very bad! How can we even install the patches when they come out with no connection whatsoever?
<ironhalik> is there some changelog for daily builds?
<lusepuster> dashavoo, no haven't tried that
<knightstalker> dashavoo,no
<lusepuster> dashavoo, any command for that?
<knightstalker> I am on 10.04.3 now,Its my Emergency OS when something goes wrong
<dashavoo> with your network cable plugged in, try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<h00k> lusepuster: check out the link in the /topic regarding the bug
<dashavoo> if it doesn't help, try killing network manager first... which is a lot harder than it sounds
<h00k> lusepuster: there's instructions there to fix it, regarding libnss2
<h00k> oh, it's gone.
<h00k> standby.
<Pici> h00k: it should be fixed now....
<knightstalker> woah,so its a known issue,I was so worried about reinstalling stuff...
<h00k> Pici: it doesn't fix itself
<Pici> Twas http://pad.lv/855171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 855171 in nss (Ubuntu) "libnss3.so went missing after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<h00k> there we go, that ^
<lusepuster> h00k, okay you lost me, /topic about the bug?
<knightstalker> lusepuster,http://pad.lv/855171
<h00k> lusepuster: check that link Pici posted
<knightstalker> right :p
<h00k> Pici: It required me to 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall libnss3 libnss3:i386'
<lusepuster> got it
<h00k> Then it was fixed, just before my wife got home. She wouldn't be happy with things broken :)
<lusepuster> THat is all it takes? Really hope so
<h00k> yep
<knightstalker> h00k,no need for connection right?
<lusepuster> Provided we can get net access by... how was it, restarting netwoeking with the ethernet cable plugged in?
<h00k> knightstalker: good question, I already had mine set up (sudo dhclient etho)
<Smeuuh> if your cache is still alive, it should be OK
<knightstalker> my cache is sure alive,it was updated 5 hours ago
<knightstalker> so I am restarting,bye bye
<h00k> by etho, I meant eth0.
<lusepuster> h00k, got it :-)
<h00k> lusepuster: cool.
<lusepuster> h00k,  exactly does dhclient do?
<Smeuuh> it gets a DHCP address
<lusepuster> h00k, Smeuuh, doesn't that happen automagically when you restart networking?
<h00k> lusepuster: starts dhclient, makes it use eth0. Takes the place of nm-applet not handling networking temporarily.
<h00k> lusepuster: broadcasts/grabs DHCP
<lusepuster> h00k, so I could do that instead of, or in addition to, init.d/networking restart?
<h00k> lusepuster: normally nm-applet handles it, but with libnss2 broken, nm-applet wouldn't run to handle the network interfaces
<h00k> lusepuster: I'm not sure if 'sudo service networking restart' does dhclient/users /etc/network/interfaces, or if that talks to whatever nm-applet does
<h00k> someone else in here probably knows more.
<lusepuster> h00k, I get that so far, but you suggested doing sudo /etc/init.d/network restart and sudo dhclient eth0 - but should I do them in sequence like stated, or are they alternative solutions?
<h00k> s/users/uses/
<h00k> lusepuster: I didn't do 'sudo service network restart' (service is short for /etc/init.d/), I just did dhclient
<h00k> that may work, I'm not sure :)
<lusepuster> h00k, okay thank you! I'm gonna write it down and try it out...
<h00k> lusepuster: I normally do dhclient on a wired device in a bind, like with libnss2 borked.
<knightstalker> Wasn't fixed
<knightstalker> did try to update caches
<knightstalker> This is a hell of a bug
<knightstalker> One of those,You'd better go and reinstall
<lusepuster> knightstalker, so you did get ethernet access?
<knightstalker> Not really
<knightstalker> lusepuster,did you?
<lusepuster> Didn't try yet
<lusepuster> But I mean, you cannot update your cache without net access
<knightstalker> Okay,I'll wait till you try,I do not have two PCs,its hard to restart again and again
<knightstalker> Yeah,I cant
<knightstalker> Tried using CD but not helpful
<Smeuuh> hmm, apparently debconf doesn't want to prompt me, for some reason
<lgp171188> Hi, how do I change the color of the text of the unselected icons in my desktop? A recent update changed the color to black which is not clearly visible against my desktop background.
<thoeger> knightstalker, h00k , okay first step: getting online with dhclient worked, reinstalled libnss3, seeing what's happening now.
<knightstalker> ah didn't try dhclient
<knightstalker> Lets hope its fixed =)
<h00k> thoeger: see if you can launch empathy from a terminal
<h00k> thoeger: empathy requires libnss2
<thoeger> Ahaa, I'll try
<h00k> thoeger: then you can see if libnss2 issue is fixed
<thoeger> Empathy is up and running
<knightstalker> wasn't that supposed to fix internet connection?
<thoeger> (But wasn't it libnss3? I'm confused...)
<h00k> er
<knightstalker> Can't he just test internet?
<h00k> probably, consider that a typo.
<thoeger> Heheh, okay
<h00k> knightstalker: it should, nm-applet used libnss3 as well
<thoeger> h00k, knightstalker Empathy runs fine, should I try and run nm-applet from terminal as next step?
<h00k> thoeger: yep
<h00k> if empathy runs, nm-applet should
<thoeger> It won't run from terminal though
<knightstalker> so the first step,you did dhclient eth0?
<thoeger> h00k, " The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files"
<thoeger> knightstalker, first plugin eth0 cablem then "sudo dhclient eth0".
<thoeger> I'll try and reboot now and see how it works
<thoeger> But I agree, this is a very bad bug, I know it's unstable and beta and all, but isn't this something you'd onlyexpect for Alpha software?
<h00k> thoeger: make sure you apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<thoeger> I just aptitude update; aptitude full-upgrade'd, should be OK yes? ;-)
<michaelfavia> thoeger, i think i have your same issue but just joined channel
<michaelfavia> mind explaining your problem the short version?
<h00k> michaelfavia: libnss3 issue?
<knightstalker> michaelfavia,after update,network goes mad(Lan/Wireless)
<thoeger> michaelfavia, after upgrade network completely borked and gone?
<michaelfavia> thoeger, yes
<h00k> michaelfavia: 08:54 <            h00k > remote desktop, support....things not done by ssh?
<h00k> er
<h00k> paste fail
<michaelfavia> upgrade resulted in no network, no nm-applet,
<h00k> bug 855171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 855171 in nss (Ubuntu) "libnss3.so went missing after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855171
<michaelfavia> h00k, danke!
<michaelfavia> "it is critical to restore this library to the system before rebooting; otherwise users may not have the network access needed to fix the problem" doh ;)
<knightstalker> thoegar,any luck?
<thoeger> knightstalker, you'll know when I know ;_)
<knightstalker> lol
<Knight|Dinner> Brb :\
<michaelfavia> Knight|Dinner,  hook thoeger, thank you very much copying the libnss3.so to /usr/lib allowed me to start netwrok-mangaer and im back online able to pull down updates
<michaelfavia> much obliged.
<michaelfavia> h00k,
<mneptok> hjalp! after running updates ~10h ago (then going to bed) i awoke to find i have no network interfaces other than loopback, and complaints about missing libnss. known problem?
<michaelfavia> mneptok, i can help you with this one ;)
<michaelfavia> https://launchpad.net/bugs/855171 this is the issue
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 855171 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu) "libnss3.so went missing after upgrade" [Critical,Fix released]
 * mneptok looks
<h00k> mneptok: that be the one
<michaelfavia> and you simply: `sudo cp -r /usr/lib/firefox-7.0/libnss3.so /usr/lib`
<mneptok> uhhh ...
<michaelfavia> then you restart network-manager
<thoeger> KnightStalker, h00k michaelfavia  Aaaaaand... we're up and running.
<KnightStalker> Thanks!,Copying log from xchat,Restarting to 11.10 ;)
<thoeger> Network Manager works fine after upgrade
<michaelfavia> thoeger, well done
<mneptok> "Run this command to install packages off the network. This will then allow the network to function."
<thoeger> and reinstall of libnss3
<michaelfavia> mneptok, just do as i say ok?
<h00k> mneptok: the --reinstall line
<h00k> mneptok: that worked for me
<michaelfavia> if you have the package you can reinsttall
<michaelfavia> but that might fail
<michaelfavia> if that does you can copy the library which firefox also has a copy of
<thoeger> michaelfavia, mneptok still the network gone at reinstall issue?
<h00k> if you don't, dhclient eth0, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, --reinstall line from bug-report
<michaelfavia> and networkmanager can get up and runing and you can upgrade out of your problem
<michaelfavia> thoeger, for him.
<mneptok> and i don't like the "i386" bit in the reinstall instructions
<michaelfavia> i copied the lib and restarted nm and im up and running
<h00k> then skip it
<michaelfavia> mneptok, if you just copy the library and reinstall the package youll be fine but its up to you good lick
<thoeger> michaelfavia, I tried copying the Firefox-version of the library file, didn't seem to work for me but I might not have taken the time to actually restart
<mneptok> let's see if my fanatical use of "apt-get clean" bites me
<michaelfavia> h00k, thoeger thx take it eas fellas
<thoeger> michaelfavia, you too, It was all h00k 's doing
<thoeger> I just followed his instructions
<h00k> I just read the bug report and played around ;)
<mneptok> yup, --reinstall fails as the original .deb is no longer in the cache
<thoeger> mneptok, I had the same issue
<h00k> mneptok: if you can plug in to an ethernet port, sudo dhclient eth0, then try
<Fawzib> question: what packages i need in 11.10 other than unity-2d/lightdm/light-themes to have a minimal desktop
<thoeger> You could try michaelfavia 's method of copying the Firefox version of the library into the /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu (or whatever the name is) folder, of h00k 's solution of plugging in an ethernet cable, doing a sudo dhclient eth0 and then an aptitude reinstall libnss3
<knightstalker> Fixed,Now I get it,The new updates also fixed the calender
* h00k changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | This channel is not a replacement for logging bugs | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Beta 1 released: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1 | WARNING: ca-certificates upgrades eat system libraries, see http://pad.lv/855171 **Fix Released, see report**
<thoeger> knightstalker, calendar?
<knightstalker> yeah,calender in the top bar
<knightstalker> you couldn't click on any days/or move months/years
<knightstalker> it was a known bug which was supposed to get fixed on beta2
<thoeger> knightstalker, what was up with that?
<knightstalker> It was stuck,I also found out that when my network was down,calender in the top bar was not accessible either
<knightstalker> but when I fixed it,its back again,and its fixed too ;)
<michaelfavia> h00k, you might want to change that working to "No network connection after update: click here"
<michaelfavia> s/working/warning
<michaelfavia> ;)
<thoeger> Ah, okay. I had a different issue where my /etc/timezones file was borked so the clock just said "time" instead of showing the actual date and time. Had to recreate the file manually.
<mneptok> h00k: before i start manually bringing up interfaces like this is 1996, any other reasons that i should hate Java maintainers today? ;)
<Fawzib> question: what packages i need in 11.10 other than unity-2d/lightdm/light-themes to have a minimal desktop (e.g. appearance option does not work, what package is needed for that?)
<thoeger> Okay, on a completely unrelated note: Why is it that after upgrade, my 3D acceleration has gone bye-bye? I'm on an Intel card, known issue?
<h00k> mneptok: *cough*
<Ian_Corne> 2nd kernelpanic on my eee
<Ian_Corne> hmmrf
<h00k> michaelfavia: it's more than just networking
<h00k> michaelfavia: it's anything that uses libnss3
<h00k> michaelfavia: empathy, chromium-browser, nm-applet, etc
<mneptok> h00k: never mind. found a blame target. :)
<Ian_Corne> is ca-certs safe now?
<thoeger> h00k, Aaah, that explains while I couldn't start CHromium either!
<Ian_Corne>   Candidate: 20110502+nmu1ubuntu3
<h00k> thoeger: yep ;)
<thoeger> OKay guys thanks for yer hylp. I'm off to cook for the missus and the mini.
<xorAxAx> hi, i just upgraded to oneiric and want to use gnome-shell. i chose the GNOME session type and logged in. then nothing from the session started except for my startup file
<xorAxAx> i.e. no metacity, no panel, but the desktop
<xorAxAx> the root window has a menu bar
<Ian_Corne> apt-get install gnome-shell
<xorAxAx> thats installed
<Ian_Corne> then i don't know :)
<mneptok> urgh. Terminator needs to respect xdg settings. *grumble*
<mneptok> xorAxAx: try moving your dotfiles and folders aside to see if something in your GNOME2 or Unity settings is interfering?
<xorAxAx> $ gnome-shell
<xorAxAx>  gnome-shell: error while loading shared libraries: libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xorAxAx> hah!
<mneptok> then there it is.
<h00k> heh.
<xorAxAx> but the package is installed
<xorAxAx> but its incomplete
<h00k> xorAxAx: check out the bug report in the topic, here
<xorAxAx> something deleted its files
<bjsnider> xorAxAx, that error was explained in the topic
<h00k> xorAxAx: it was a recent update that borked it
<xorAxAx> as long as it doesnt eat /usr :D
<mneptok> xorAxAx: just /boot and /home ;)
 * mneptok is kidding
<xorAxAx> now its working :)
<xorAxAx> thanks
<genii-around> I have Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu desktops installed here... When walking through applications in Kubuntu in the first virtual desktop... Nautilus instance which is uncloseable appears there.. The video here is sort of self-explanatory : http://tinypic.com/r/6zy3qv/7
<mneptok> genii-around: i just installed Xubuntu 11.10 last week, and found that tryoing to replace Pidgin with Empathy pulled in a ton of Nautilus-related stuff. *shrug*
<mneptok> genii-around: try not using Empathy, and ensuring telepathy-stuffs daemons are not auto-running,
<dud> what the hell is with network manager?
<dud> network-manager doesnt start it
<h00k> dud: check the bug report in the /topic
<knightstalker> the one regarding ca-certificates
<dud> i was asking where the network manager has gone?!
<h00k> dud: yeah, that's a symptom of the bug in the topic
<knightstalker> dud,thats the bug which doesn't let it network-manager to run
<ironhalik> Can I install b43-firmware from natty onto oneiric? Its not in the repos by default but maybe I could force it?
<dud> ah network manager is buggy
<knightstalker> its not network-manager,its libnss3 being missing
<dud> how to downgrade this d?
<knightstalker> Empathy and some other things might not work either
<knightstalker> simply reinstall libnss3,and its fixed
<dud> ok sir
<knightstalker> or sudo cp -r /usr/lib/firefox-7.0/libnss3.so /usr/lib if you cant reinstall libnss3,it seems to be working... :p
<dud> thats a simple answer of my question, next time you may say the solution thank you very much mister knightstalker
<h00k> dud: the bug report describes the issue as well as the fix, too, which is why I pointed you there
<dud> i usualy use debian repositories, because they are supposed ti be more stable
<knightstalker> debian repositories on ubuntu? oO
<h00k> dud: using debian repositories on an ubuntu system is silly, because things are not straightforward between the two,.
<dud> i agree
<dud> but stuff like samba3.60 works
<dud> thats not much different to debian
<knightstalker> dud,anyways,while this might have given you headache,Calender in the top bar was fixed for me after copying libnss3 to /usr/lib
<knightstalker> so its not all bad =)
<dud> well its not my machine, my friend killing me now
<dud> he has some issues with sandy bridge on xorg
<dud> some freezes and other things... well he is angry now
<knightstalker> he is angry but yet,he installs Beta? :P
<knightstalker> or...did you? :p
<dud> because the nattyistic xorg had even more problems with it
<dud> so i decided to do a unusual task
<mneptok> lots of issues can be created by mixing the repositories of different distributions using an unreleased beta OS. just saying ...
<dud> he uses the machine only as a fileserver with xbmc for tv
<dud> so nothing productive
<mneptok> so then there's no need for X11 at all.
<mneptok> problem solved.
<dud> no need for x11 xbmc?
<dud> does x11 run w/o x11?
<dud> i didnt' know that
<dud> thanks for the hint
<BluesKaj> the tv has to use X for xbmc
<mneptok> oh, i thought you said he was only using the file-serving aspect of XMBC. piping its output to a game console or something.
<mneptok> which i have done with media servers and requires no GUI
<dud> no the hdmi wire is going in his tv set
<dud> 20 meters afaik
<BluesKaj> well, he;s using X then
<BluesKaj> the tv is the monitor
<dud> no the monitor is in his restroom
<dud> the tv is separate x screen
<BluesKaj> ok whatever he uses for video display from the hdmi connection requires X
<BluesKaj> on the server
<dud> yeah unfnordunately yes
<nebula_> help me
<nebula_>  Failed to create /home/nebula/.cache/google-chrome/Default Aborted now fix ?
<Ian_Corne> nebula_: dude
<Ian_Corne> more information
<Ian_Corne> we're not your slaves
<ironhalik> ;D
<ironhalik> whens the new beta? Tommorrow?
<Ian_Corne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<ironhalik> thx
<nebula_> Ian_Corne,  after upgrade from 13 to 14 stable version and not initiated
<nebula_> Ian_Corne,
<nebula_> ?
<Ian_Corne> yes?
<Ian_Corne> ls -la ~/.cache/
<Ian_Corne> and then
<Ian_Corne> ls -la ~/.cache/google-chrome
<Ian_Corne> and put it in a pastebin
<nebula_> Ian_Corne, google-chrome
<nebula_> [5989:5989:6033036406:FATAL:profile_impl.cc(352)] Failed to create /home/nebula/.cache/google-chrome/Default
<nebula_> Aborted (core dumped)
<nebula_> :(
<nebula_> now fix ?
<Ian_Corne> listen to what I said
<bjsnider> he may not have ownership over the directory for some reason
<Ian_Corne> that's why i asked him to ls -la
<Ian_Corne> nebula_:
<Ian_Corne> chown -R nebula:nebula /home/nebula
<nebula_> chown: cannot read directory `/home/nebula/.cache/google-chrome': Permission denied
<nebula_> chown: changing ownership of `/home/nebula/.aptitude/config': Operation not permitted
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Ian_Corne> sudo it
<Ian_Corne> sudo chown -R nebula:nebula /home/nebula
<Ian_Corne> you probably started chrome once with sudo...
<nebula_> chown: cannot access `/home/nebula/.gvfs': Permission denied
<nebula_> Ian_Corne,
<Ian_Corne> that's ok
<Ian_Corne> try it again
<nebula_> Ian_Corne,  10x 10x
<GreekFreak> Hello. Could someone tell me where I can find what Kernel version and Mesa version Oneiric will be using? I need to a specific version and up for some graphiocs drivers and I'd rather ubuntu does it for me (as opposed to experimenting)
<Ian_Corne> 10x 10x what's that?
<mneptok> "GUI Browsers With Root Privileges" will someday be a third-person horror survivalo game for the PS5
<pythonsnake> Hello everybody
<mneptok> GreekFreak: using a 3.0.x series here. iterations of it are likely to change before release.
<pythonsnake> can we get gnome 2 on O ?
<Pici> pythonsnake: No. GNOME 2 is no longer supported by GNOME and will not be on oneiric.
<pythonsnake> too bad
<Ian_Corne> well
<pythonsnake> gnome 3 "sucks"
<Ian_Corne> you can still compile it yourselve
<mneptok> pythonsnake: my *personal* dissatisfaction with GNOME 3, Unity and other stuff has made me an XFCE user. after 10 years of GNOME. make of that what you will.
<mneptok> pythonsnake: i'm currently running the Xubuntu 11.10 beta. and i stress again the word *personal* above.
<GreekFreak> mneptok: Thank you.
<Pici> !notunity | pythonsnake you might find this useful
<ubottu> pythonsnake you might find this useful: To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<pythonsnake> gnome fallback break
<edgy> Hi, software-center crashes, I guess this is because of a configuration file in my home directory, because the problem happens after I copied my old home, the error is at
<edgy> http://pastebin.ca/2081881
<GreekFreak> mneptok: sorry for the late reply. I need drivers for a graphics card that is not supperted, and xorg-edgers require kernel 2.6.39+ and mesa 7.11+ . Thanks for the help
<mneptok> GreekFreak: 3DFX? Matrox? ;)
<GreekFreak> mneptok: From Matrox I assume those are cards. No. It's the ATI HD 6470M which is not yet supported
<bjsnider> if it's not supported by fglrx yet you can always use something like vesa, but that would be selected automatically
<mneptok> GreekFreak: the RadeonHD in my Fusion E-350 with fglrx does NOT play nicely. may be UEFI, but i learned through a reinstallation process to avoid the fglrx with 3.x for now. keep that in mind when you test all future endeavors on a USB stick before your actual disk. ;)
<famine_> im using gnome3 with the gnome-shell package (gnome-shell makes gnome3 look like gnome2), and except for a few small hiccups trying to find settings i am loving it
<famine_> prefer it over gnome2
<GreekFreak> mneptok: thank you I will. I spoke to ATI and they told me they're working on it, and I wanted to find opensource drivers until theirs is completed
<bjsnider> gnome-shell makes gnome3 look like gnome2? no idea what that means
<knightstalker> famine_,really?! oO
<knightstalker> gnome-shell doesn't look like gnome2...
<mneptok> GreekFreak: test with the open source "radeon" driver. it may not be as fast or get the sw00ty control panel, but it does what i need on the laptop.
<knightstalker> did you mean gnome-session-fallback/gnome-panel
<famine_> ya thats what i mean
<famine_> http://imageshack.us/f/641/screenshotat20110921132.png/ <--- thats what my gnome3 looks like
<GreekFreak> mneptok: I trid that driver, but after so many changes I don't know what worked and what didn't. I'm busy reformatting as we speak
<mneptok> GreekFreak: it's the kernel default. install nothing but the base system, and then play around. keeping in mind that switching to an external monitor might mean an X restart (bad) or a reboot (worse). but for me, it's doing what i need for now, and with fglrx my machine won't boot. options are few.
<bjsnider> famine_, so you prefer that to gnome-shell?
<famine_> ya i like it, i also like how things like pidgin msn messages are integrated into the desktop
<famine_> granted, there were annoying things, like getting the close/minimize/maximize buttons on the right hand side
<GreekFreak> mneptok: At the moment if I don't install fglrx, it shows a black screen on boot, and I have to boot using "nomodeset" in the grub screen
<mneptok> GreekFreak: try "radeon.modeset=1" as a kernel option, and make it permanent if it works.
<GreekFreak> mneptok: where do I set that?
<mneptok> GreekFreak: the same place as "nomodeset" by editing the kernel boot parameters from the GRUB screen
<mneptok> GreekFreak: if it fails, try "nomodeset" again and see what performance you get. but that disables KMS, which is not really optimal.
<GreekFreak> mneptok: I simply replace "quiet splash with "nomodeset" but at the next boot it's back to "quiet splash". I'm assuming you mean I replace it with "radeon.modeset-1" and then press something other than "Ctrl-X"
<GreekFreak> mneptok: I can't do check now as I'm doing a long format, which is why I ask
<mneptok> GreekFreak: boot and edit the GRUB menu. add "radeon.modeset=1" (no quotes) to the kernel boot parameters alongside "quiet" and "splash" and see what happens. if it works, and things seem good, you can tell GRUB that you always want to set that as an option, and it always will. ask here or #ubuntu when you get to that point.
<GreekFreak> mneptok: perfect. That makes sense. I wish everyone was as clear as you ;) You've helped me a lot. Thank you very much :D
 * mneptok bows
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<nmvictor> their was a functionality in 11.04 and before versions to select a window when you mouse over them., how do i do this in oneiric?
<cwillu_at_work> FernandoMiguel == bugabundu?
<FernandoMiguel> cwillu_at_work: correct sir
 * cwillu_at_work pokes
 * FernandoMiguel points to JID change
<cwillu_at_work> FernandoMiguel, fancy
<cwillu_at_work> FernandoMiguel, so, somebody asks you about btrfs, what do you tell them? :)
<charlie-tca> really?
<FernandoMiguel> go to ext4
<cwillu_at_work> good boy
<charlie-tca> no wonder I never see BUG anymore
<FernandoMiguel> btrfs not ready yet and slow
<FernandoMiguel> charlie-tca: :(
<FernandoMiguel> didn't you follow Plus/twitter blow up?
<charlie-tca> yes, but I didn't realize you were changing your name here too
 * cwillu_at_work had a user with inaccessible data in #btrfs a couple weeks ago who had previously heard good things from FernandoMiguel about it :p
<FernandoMiguel> *everywhere*
<cwillu_at_work> FernandoMiguel, what blowup?
<FernandoMiguel> bugabundo identity is now dead (where ever I could)
<charlie-tca> I see
<FernandoMiguel> cwillu_at_work: no, can't be from me!
<FernandoMiguel> only good thing about btrfs: snapshots
 * cwillu_at_work looks suspicious :p
<cwillu_at_work> anyways, kdave just got finished making up up-to-date userspace packages for all the major distros
<cwillu_at_work> http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/dsterba:/btrfs:/integration-20110805/xUbuntu_11.04/
<FernandoMiguel> don't care :)
<FernandoMiguel> still have one drive in btrfs
<cwillu_at_work> probably worth making a note of that and poking the relevant parties, as we're a year out of date :p
<FernandoMiguel> need to take it out
<FernandoMiguel> *but* it has precious data
<FernandoMiguel> only one year?
<cwillu_at_work> well, given that a year ago btrfs could be counted on to reliably lock up your data on a hard reboot :p
 * cwillu_at_work huggles
<nmvictor> their was a functionality in 11.04 and before versions to select a window when you mouse over them., how do i do this in oneiric?
<cwillu_at_work> nmvictor, focus follows mouse?
<FernandoMiguel>  who is looking into video v4l ? it breaks with google chat plugin
<cwillu_at_work> nmvictor, not really useable under unity; it doesn't fit well with the top-bar menu, and wasn't a high-priority for the devs last I checked
<cwillu_at_work> nmvictor, classic gnome should still support it though, as will most other wm's
<swat_> i've noticed chrome/flash being quite slow on my netbook since upgrading to oneiric
<swat_> it feels like a scheduling 'type' issue
<swat_> was wondering if anyone else had any knowledge/experience of this
<bjsnider> cwillu_at_work, i managed to save all the data on my drive and do a backup restore with ext4, so no btrfs anymore
<cwillu_at_work> oh good
<cwillu_at_work> bjsnider, my netbook just acquired some transid-related corruption :p
<cwillu_at_work> (but it's only used for remote work anyway, so there's nothing of value on it)
<cwillu_at_work> (this is the point :p)
<cwillu_at_work> the point isn't to scare people off trying it, but to make sure they know what it is they're trying, and what precautions to take
<FernandoMiguel> cwillu_at_work: now go make ZFS work on Linux :)
<bjsnider> yeah well, that's not happening right now
<FernandoMiguel> that would be WIN
<cwillu_at_work> kinda sorta
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, so google forced you to use a real name instead of an alias?
<FernandoMiguel> no
<FernandoMiguel> they _asked_. I refused
<charlie-tca> Well, that certainly clears that confusion up ;)
<FernandoMiguel> I need to write a blog post....
<FernandoMiguel> but I don't want to cross both identities .... so meh
<FernandoMiguel> long story. and tooooo offtopic for this #
<charlie-tca> okay, What's the identity on identi.ca now?
<FernandoMiguel> none
<FernandoMiguel> killed that account long ago
<FernandoMiguel> I'm still on Brainbird
<charlie-tca> neat
<charlie-tca> Okay
<FernandoMiguel> mi.FernandoMiguel.net
<FernandoMiguel> charlie-tca: check FernandoMiguel.net contacts tab. all there :)
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<bjsnider> "If you put "BUGabundo" in the "Other names" field that name will still show up..."
<bjsnider> i don't understand why you didn't just do that
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: cause those are NOT the same identities
<FernandoMiguel> BUGabundo is per si its one identity
<FernandoMiguel> not a part of the person behind this keyboard
<bjsnider> that's as clear as mud
<FernandoMiguel> AH
<synackfin> how do I boot to console instead of boot to X ?
<Ian_Corne> use the recovery kernel line
<Ian_Corne> and then "continue normal boot"
<synackfin> Ian_Corne: does recovery enable a bunch of different things?  i.e. it won't bring up daemons and such?
<h00k> synackfin: please don't crosspost
<FernandoMiguel> synackfin: are you using 11.10?
<synackfin> FernandoMiguel: yes
<FernandoMiguel> you don't know how to boot to a TTY and are using a devel version?
<h00k> !text > synackfin
<ubottu> synackfin, please see my private message
<synackfin> ubottu/h00k: I tried that option and it doesn't work
<ubottu> synackfin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ian_Corne> !text > Ian_Corne
<ubottu> Ian_Corne, please see my private message
<h00k> synackfin: 'doesn't work' as in meaning what? Doesn't boot at all, doesn't boot to text mode, gives some message?
<synackfin> h00k: I edited /etc/default/grub, changed "quiet splash" to "text", ran grub-update, rebooted, and I get a purple screen instead of the kernel booting, and then Unity comes up
<Ian_Corne> did you check the grub menu to see if text was really there?
<synackfin> yes, I verified that /boot/grub.cfg has "text" instead of "ro splash"
<Ian_Corne> I don't have experience with the text option
<synackfin> instead of "quiet splash" *
<Ian_Corne> but you can always use the recovery option
<FernandoMiguel> not supported in grub2
<synackfin> what's not supported in grub2?
<FernandoMiguel> text parameter
<synackfin> FernandoMiguel: doesn't grub just pass all parameters in the "linux" line?
<FernandoMiguel> no idea for grub2
<synackfin> it has: linux   /vmlinuz-3.1.0-0301rc4-generic root=/dev/mapper/vg_sfort-root ro   text
<synackfin> should work
<synackfin> h00k: is there any bug with 11.10 regarding ignoring 'text' ?
<synackfin> or a bug with kernel 3.1-rc4 regarding ignoring 'text' ?
<h00k> synackfin: no clue :)
<thoeger> Okay is there a way to change the number of virtual desktops in Unity2D? I'm getting really frustrated about only having one, it's like Using Windows ;-)
<jbicha> thoeger: do you have GNOME Shell installed?
<jbicha> if so, see bug 826089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 826089 in unity-2d "gnome-shell writes to ~/.gconf/apps/metacity/general & affects Workspaces shown in unity-2d" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826089
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, are you using gnome at this point?
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: is _this_ called gnome ?
<FernandoMiguel> I'm on "gnome" classic, aka fallback
<Ian_Corne> gnome classic is not there anymore
<Ian_Corne> there's gnome-shell
<Ian_Corne> which is "Gnome"
<Ian_Corne> in the menu
<FernandoMiguel> Ian_Corne: install fallback
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, i have a cuple of things for you to test, if you're up for it
<synackfin> I got the boot portion to be text (/etc/default/grub, setting GRUB_TERMINAL=console)
<synackfin> but it is still starting up X11 / Unity
<synackfin> how do I disable it from running X11 ?
<FernandoMiguel> synackfin: aptitude purge xorg-server
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider:  I can try
<thoeger> jbicha, Yep, is that good or bad?
<FernandoMiguel> I don't have a lot of time ... diner almost ready. but ill be all night if pidgin doesn't crash again
<bjsnider> right, later
<synackfin> FernandoMiguel: I still want it installed, but not run automatically
<synackfin> FernandoMiguel: I want to run "startx" when needed
<trism> synackfin: not sure why text wouldn't be working, another option is to disable the display manager from starting automatically, if lightdm, then: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/lightdm.override; should do it
<FernandoMiguel> synackfin: take it out of rc?
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: do talk
<FernandoMiguel> while I can, ill test
<trism> synackfin: if gdm you could replace lightdm with gdm in that command
<synackfin> FernandoMiguel: I don't know which entry is for X11/Unity.  Also it uses upstart rather than sysV
<synackfin> trism: 11.10 doesn't use gdm
<trism> synackfin: gdm is still in the repos and you can use it if you wanted
<zaery> I've been trying to find a bug report for this, but I can't find one, using the nvidia drivers, on resuming from a hibernate, i get this: http://i.imgur.com/3uxJ2.png doing this: "# compiz --replace&" makes it go away, though
<Ian_Corne> I had that too
<Ian_Corne> on my laptop
<Ian_Corne> don't have the laptop anymore tho
<Ian_Corne> i used unity --replace
<Ian_Corne> ajnd it was from suspend
<Ian_Corne> never hibernated
<zaery> did you have to do unity --replace every time you resumed?
<jbicha> thoeger: see the bug I posted 15 min ago
 * macer1 is using 11.10
<macer1> very unstable
<macer1> and it is nearly beta 2...
<synackfin> trism/FernandoMiguel: lightdm isn't even in an rcX.d level
<macer1> so nearly release
<dud> is there a setting for my holy anana?
<FernandoMiguel> be
<FernandoMiguel> beats me
<dud> screensaver setting
<charlie-tca> Wouldn't expect lightdm in rcX.d either. It should be in upstart now, which doesn't use levels
<trism> synackfin: (I didn't say anything about it being there)
<antibody> cheers So yesterday I updated to 11.10 everything was ok ...even rebooted twice...today I cant login. lightdm or gdm. kde or unity several users. I have the nvidia logo and then everything crashes..help me please..I have ssh to it now and I couldnt see any error in the logs
<zaery> Ian_Corne: did you have to do unity --replace every time you resumed?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<thoeger> jbicha, sorry didn't see that, thanks!
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, why no gnome-shell/unity?
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: dinner! bbl
<FernandoMiguel> cause I hate those?
<FernandoMiguel> they take out the bottom bar so I can't change apps
<FernandoMiguel> cause dash requires MOUSE to do ANYTHING
<jeffrash> Anyone seeing issues with windows becoming unselectable?  If I leave a window open for more then a few minutes I can't select it or click on it anymore
<Ian_Corne> not realt FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> is real
<Ian_Corne> there's shortcuts for anything
<FernandoMiguel> again BBL
<antibody> kdm works lightdm and gdm dont.
<thoeger> jbicha, I'll try and log in and out now, thanks! But isn't there supposed to be a way to actually set this value?
<jbicha> thoeger: you can use gconf-editor
<jbicha> but it'll just get reset the next time you login to GNOME Shell...
<thoeger> Yeah of course, but that's not for the causal user
<thoeger> Yeah, but Gs is geneally borked by the presence of UNity as far as I can see, they don't seem to coexist too peacefully.
<antibody> yeps unity works fine when I log with KDM . when I log with gdm or lightDM after nvidia logo the login screen comes back. what files should I remove or reinstall?
<antibody> new question. my install failed because of no internet connection and dropbox pkg. how can I configure everything again? dpkg reconfigure --all?
<jtaylor> probably the same: dpkg-reconfigure -a (and maybe -phigh if you don't want questions)
<kholerabbi> did anyone have their internet killed in a recent update?
<kholerabbi> recent = last 12 hours
<zaery> has anyone seen a bug report for this after resuming from hibernate/suspend: http://i.imgur.com/3uxJ2.png
<jbicha> zaery: that's a pretty cool effect :-), it probably wouldn't hurt to use ubuntu-bug unity for it
<jo-erlend> I have to say I'm more than a little worried about oneiric.
<jo-erlend> the past few days, it seems to have fallen completely apart.
<swat_> jo-erlend: certainly some interesting packages creeping in
<dashavoo> swat_: intreresting packages?
<dashavoo> is it just me, or is there no handbrake in the oneiric repositories?
<swat_> i meant, ones that have caused interesting problems this late on
<dashavoo> or, was it never in ubuntu?
<dashavoo> I can't remember if I installed it manually
<dashavoo> swat_: ah
<dashavoo> I am not quite ashamed to admit that this release of ubuntu has converted me to using KDE
<dashavoo> well, on my desktop anyway... my laptop will ever remain openbox only
<GreekFreak> Hi. I had a dual bool Ubuntu 11.04 with Win7. I subsequently formatted (through Windows) the Ubuntu partition, and now the laptop does not even load the LiveCD so I can start the install. Simply a black screen. Any ideas?
<dashavoo> GreekFreak: is your bios configured so that cd boots before harddrive?
<GreekFreak> No, but I select it to boot from CD
<GreekFreak> dashavoo: worst part is that I get grub rescue, and the LiveCD gives me this black screen
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, you can't format a linux type ext partition in windows.
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: I formatted it in exFAT
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, ubuntu wont install to a fat.
<dashavoo> urlin2u: that isn't his problem
<urlin2u> if you can even get there.
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: I deleted the partition to "unallocated", and assumed that the LiveCD would reformat
<dashavoo> urlin2u: the problem is that he can't boot the livecd
<urlin2u> dashavoo, I know that.
<GreekFreak> ok guys. I have grub rescue. Could you guide me to boot my win7 again, so that I can reformat into NTFS?
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, when you boot the cd tap the shift key to get the early choice hit f6 the choose nomodeset, then boot
<GreekFreak> gimme a sec
<urlin2u> actually the space key
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, you can reformat all that on the live cd,
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: ok. I gave me the old ubuntu menu (I remember from a LOOONG time ago I tried it). CHose mode set and looks like it's working. Will it install it though with nomodeset? or will it install it as normal?
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, nomodeset is just a low graphics boot yeah you can install from it.
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: It's stopped loading (CD also stopped spinning) and is showing me "Bad LUN" and "Bad target nunber"
<GreekFreak> with all my ubuntu installs (and I've done a few times this month) this is the first time I encoutner this problem
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, I wonder if the cd is a bad burn or the ISO was bad did you check either.
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: I've installed ubunut off this CD 5 or 6 times (I had a problem with graphics drivers and was getting a black screen)
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, what is the cd's release/
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: 11.04 if that's what you mean
<urlin2u> is this a oneiric disc?
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, your on the wrong channel, #ubuntu is the correct one.
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, more help there as well.
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: I know and I am sorry for this, but noone could help me there, and I assumed that ppl here are the more "adventurous" type and thus know more
<dashavoo> hehe, personally I like your logic
<dashavoo> you could always just try redownloading and burning the iso
<GreekFreak> dashavoo: :D
<dashavoo> just incase your disk is damaged now
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, that is not how things work, you had mentioned Natty but did not confirm that until I asked, how does that work to your advantage.
<GreekFreak> I'll give it a try now
<GreekFreak> urlinu: I'm new. I didn't realise my problem was Natty speciic
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, the point is here that the channels are specific use the correct one, this one has 224 people, ubuntu has 1535, and even though you were not sevred to your needs that is the channel you should be using.
<dashavoo> wtf... I installed some antispam things, bogofilter and spamassassin, and suddenly my spam is duplicating!
<GreekFreak> urlin2: my appologgies. Thanks for taking the time to help me anyway
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, no problem, I want to see you up and running.
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: I'm burning a new CD to rule that out. all rescue grubs need a CD. and I cannot find anywhere a way to boot my windows either :P I'm sure I'll find something
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, do you have a recovery or install disc for the windows?
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: I have an image I can burn
<urlin2u> GreekFreak,  could get you the boot to windows with eithier the recovery, or a bootable ubuntu, when you get into windows make that recovery disc.
<urlin2u> I
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, is the image the recovery, not tthe backup?
<GreekFreak> no the image is the install CD. The recovery I had made is for the full HDD so I don't want to use it
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: I've read I can try repair windows
<urlin2u> The install will work you just boot to the recoivery with it and run one command
<urlin2u> repair wont work you need the terminal in repair to run boootrec.exe /fixmbr
<urlin2u> repair could work but the one command does it.
<GreekFreak> ok the new LiveCD stopped (didn't even give me the option to choose Run WIthout Installing) with an error "unexpected exit"
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, have you run a md5sum on the ISO' and burned it at the slowest speed, usually 4x is fine.
<GreekFreak> trying again just in case. I "usually" have it low on default
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, you might burn the W7 install so we can get that boot back.
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, are you using linux to burn?
<GreekFreak> urlin2u
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, here is a md5sum wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<GreekFreak> yes brasero
<urlin2u> check the md5sum. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#A11.04   GreekFreak
<GreekFreak> gimme a sec
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: ubuntu checksum is good
<GreekFreak> burning Win7 CD again
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, so you have had Natty running on ths computer as a dual boot?
<urlin2u> this
<GreekFreak> on this machine yes
<GreekFreak> I'm trying to sort out my laptop
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, hmm no special options in the past, at the f6, besides a nomodeset?
<dashavoo> urlin2u: have you had natty working on the laptop?
<urlin2u> dashavoo, yes Im on it as we speak.
<urlin2u> I'm
<dashavoo> I meant GreekFreak... woops
<dashavoo> hehe
<urlin2u> :D
<dashavoo> I was really confused for a moment there
<GreekFreak> I had it dual booted. but then I messed up my graphics card cause it's not supported. SO I had the unbelievably clever idea to format the ubuntu partition from windows
<GreekFreak> and this was the result
<GreekFreak> no worries :D
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, that is no  big deal.
<GreekFreak> btw I owe you guys a drink :P
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, I will fly to greece or that. :D
<urlin2u> for
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: busy burning win7 dvd so we have some time
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: sounds like an awesome plan :D
<dashavoo> mmm, sounds good to me too
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, here is a tutorial on getting to that terminal on the W7 dvd if you need.  http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20864-mbr-restore-windows-7-master-boot-record.html
<GreekFreak> thank you
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, the bootrec.exe /fixmbr  should be all you need .
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: how is that different to "bootsect /nt60 SYS /mbr"
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, I'm not a real windows power user but that is the command I always use, per tons of help on the windows forum, it was confirmed by a peron at the #windows channel as fine.
<urlin2u> Ubuntu forum I meant
<GreekFreak> so I use what you said instead of what the guy says. SO far your advise has been good so I'll go with that ;)
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, here is the whole set to rebuild the bcd if needed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/694814/
<dashavoo> :)
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, if you just run bootrec.exe it actually gives you these command to run as well.
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: so I've run that and it also says that disk is write protected for diskchk
<GreekFreak> so I reboot?
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, just the /fixmbr or all 4 including the chkdsk /f
<urlin2u> I mena chkdsk /r
<GreekFreak> I did the /fixmbr. didn't realise it was a choice
<GreekFreak> rebooting now
<urlin2u> your cool it may do a auto chkdsk let it run that
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: didn't let me run it. Write protected
<GreekFreak> but you're a legend cause I have windows :D
<GreekFreak> never thought I'd say that with such a smile haha
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, it would run it at boot the key here is if the bootflag is on the correct windows partiton.
<urlin2u> cool your in?
<GreekFreak> ya
<dashavoo> :)
<dashavoo> congrats
<GreekFreak> haha\
<urlin2u> good deal now you can work on the disc, do you have a thumb drive?
<dashavoo> or not, it is windows :P
<urlin2u> lol
<GreekFreak> lol
<GreekFreak> urlinu2: how big? is 4gig enough?
<pythonsnake> hi
<dashavoo> GreekFreak: should be
<dashavoo> hi pythonsnake
<pythonsnake> GreekFreak: 600 is min
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, yeah download unetbootin and use that to load the thumb.  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<pythonsnake> Should I upgrade to 11.10 ?
<pythonsnake> Is it worth it ?
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, in development not sure I would upgrade, at least not without a clone of the Maverick.
<pythonsnake> clone ?
<dashavoo> pythonsnake: not yet if you need your computer to work
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, yeaj=h an image of it that can be slipped back in if something breaks, clonezilla is what I use.
<urlin2u> yeah*
<pythonsnake> Hmm ok
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, http://clonezilla.org/  good insurance
<pythonsnake> I'm using LTS, should I use M ?
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, okay you can't upgrade lucid to oneiric.
<pythonsnake> 0_0
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, your choice here really, as far as what didtro.
<rww> well, you can, just not directly :P
<urlin2u> distro
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: ok downloaded and empty flash drive
<GreekFreak> must I make the file executable?
<pythonsnake> no
<pythonsnake> unetbootin
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, reformat the thumb fat32 and unetbootin will do the rest.
<rww> pythonsnake: if you want to upgrade every two years, stay on LTS. if you want to upgrade every six months, use regular releases. if you want your computer to set on fire, use development releases like oneiric right now.
<urlin2u> rww, lol I have my extinguisher handy. :D
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: let me get Gparted for the format :P
<pythonsnake> set on fire ? :/
<pythonsnake> GreekFreak: No I won't let you !
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, gparted is perfect.
<GreekFreak> lol :D
<pythonsnake> lol yeah
<GreekFreak> at least I can't say I'm bored :P
<pythonsnake> Ubuntu One seems interesting. Is privacy respected ?
<rww> pythonsnake: https://one.ubuntu.com/privacy/
<rww> pythonsnake: see also #ubuntuone
<dashavoo> personally I won't touch ubuntuone with a barge pole
<pythonsnake> I don't know if I can trust..
<pythonsnake> dashavoo: huh? pole ?
<pythonsnake> what do you mean
<dashavoo> pythonsnake: barge pole... a very long stick for pushing barges
<GreekFreak> ok. The drive ios locked cause I used it for a boot drive before. ANy idea how to overide that?
<pythonsnake> why is ubuntu one bad, dashavoo
<GreekFreak> *is
<pythonsnake> GreekFreak: yes
<pythonsnake> GreekFreak: format
<pythonsnake> delete everything
<GreekFreak> pythonsnake: rofl (I'm actually in hysterics :D)
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, you ned to unmount it close gparted open the dic utility and unmount it you can also format the fat there as well.
<urlin2u> disc utility*
<pythonsnake> are your pcs burning ?
<urlin2u> cool as a cucumber at the moment.
<dashavoo> pythonsnake: I'm paranoid about storing files anywhere other than my computer
<pythonsnake> dashavoo: lol me too
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: done. FAT 32
<pythonsnake> GreekFreak: no
<pythonsnake> FAT 16
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, cool mount it and let unetbootin load it.,
<pythonsnake> it works with 32? o.O
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, it is a boot live cd fat32 is generally used
<pythonsnake> I used 16 ..
<GreekFreak> unetbootin doesn't open. am i supposed to make it executable?
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, it need a password
<pythonsnake> pass ?
<pythonsnake> wtf?
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, did you install it?
<GreekFreak> I ran it yes
<GreekFreak> asked for 7z but did nothing
<pythonsnake> anyone here used one ?
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, it needs to be installed to run.
<GreekFreak> uhm... it's running lol so I'm assuming all's good
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, in linux it runs in sudo, forget in windows.
<pythonsnake> urlin2u: run with administrator
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: I put the password in, so I'm assuming it installed 7z for me. I'm already selecting versions
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, you want yo run the ISO, otherwise it wil down load what you choose.
<urlin2u> to*
<GreekFreak> kk
<pythonsnake> bye
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: space?
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, not sure what you mean.
<dashavoo> I am going to sleep, good luck GreekFreak
<dashavoo> night all
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: it says "space to preserce across reboots"
<GreekFreak> dashavoo: night and thanks
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, you mean persistance?
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: sorry, "preserve"
<GreekFreak> I assume 0(zero) means full
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, I see that on mine that is a persistence file if you want to save work done on the live cd,your choice here.
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, only works on ubuntu's I believe.
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: no mine doesn't even ahve that. it says (Ubuntu only)
<GreekFreak> yes
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, it just builds a casper-rw file on the thumb for saving stuff, if your just installing you don't need it
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, some people will load thumbs and use them continuously, and want to save stuff.
<GreekFreak> I left it at 0MB and t finished in a second. So I'm assuming I had to make it the size of the drive. There's a little note that says if the size I put exceeds the drive, the full drive will be used
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, 0 means not any saving, so you can reboot and I think you have the boot choice figured out and use the space key again for the nomodeset.
<urlin2u> f6 nomodeset
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, so you used the disk image and loaded the ISO correct?
<urlin2u> you said one second is why I ask
<GreekFreak> no cause the disk only loaded 7MB
<urlin2u> You have the ISO on the OS right?
<urlin2u> you in windows?
<GreekFreak> I'm in ubuntu
<GreekFreak> on my second machine
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, okay, lets try this again, jus right click the tumb with unetbootin closed and choose format, choose fat.
<GreekFreak> no I'vce done that
<GreekFreak> I'm doing the unetbootin now
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, then open unetbootin click on the disc image box use the search to load the iso the run it.
<GreekFreak> I got it working so I'm waiting for it to finish ;P
<urlin2u> cool you loaded ther ISO with the disc image box clicked and the ISO in the line next to it?
<GreekFreak> yip
<urlin2u> cool
<GreekFreak> it's stuck at 48% so I'm waiting :P
<GreekFreak> rebooting the laptop now
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, cool use the space and f6 nomodeset.
<GreekFreak> it took me straight into a blue screen (no F6 needed) with some options, inc. Install Ubuntu
<urlin2u> if that works unetbootin does have its own loader.
<urlin2u> you have a try, is this a alternative disc
<urlin2u> ?
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, if you have a unallocated space you can just do the install if you know what to do.
<GreekFreak> ya. I do
<GreekFreak> I'll try the various options
<GreekFreak> thank you very much for your help.
<urlin2u> cool the graphic drivers should get loaded in the install. No problem. :D
<GreekFreak> didn't give me the option of hitting space so I'm hoping for the best :P
<GreekFreak> if it stalls I'll try again with another option
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, unetbootin has it's own loader, so yeah the f6 option is not there if you use the startup disc creator in ubuntu to load the thumb next time you get the f6 option.
<GreekFreak> I didn't use the disc to lead the flash
<urlin2u> I probably should of had you use the onboard thumb loader in case the f6 is needed.
<GreekFreak> I went the the bios option
<GreekFreak> ok it's frozen so I'm rebooting it again
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, its called the startup disc creator but t is a thumb loader from a ISO.
<urlin2u> it
<GreekFreak> oh ok
<urlin2u> sorry my mistake, use that app, and you should be set I generally reformat thumbs when reloading you can right click it in unbuntu to do that.
<GreekFreak> ok. black screen again!
<GreekFreak> I selected the "Install Ubuntu option"
<GreekFreak> should I not format the unallocated space into FAT32
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, for what?
<GreekFreak> to install ubuntu
<GreekFreak> it's giving me the black screen again
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, no ubuntu will not install to a fat, also how many partitons are on that HD?
<GreekFreak> 2 and 1 unallocated.
<GreekFreak> I've removed the recovery partitions already
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, your fine then just reload the thumb with the startup disc creator in ubuntu after formatting the thumb with a right click on it to fat, the live cd's go to a fat the installs to a ect4
<urlin2u> ext4*
<urlin2u> the install to free space when and if you get it booted will put it in the unalocated.
<GreekFreak> ok. I've my thumb has the iso. but when I select "install ubuntu" the screen simply goes black
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, that app the startup disc creator will let you have that f6 option, just forget the unetbootin option you need the nomodeset that the startup disc creator load to the thumb will give.
<GreekFreak> oh ok sprry I misunderstood you
<urlin2u> you need a low graphics boot
<urlin2u> my mistake on recommending unetbootin
<GreekFreak> I can't understand why though. I didn't the first 5 times I installed in in the laptop
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, I'm just guessing here do you know the graphic card?
<GreekFreak> Radeon HD 6470M
<GreekFreak> the unsupported one
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, generally it should work if it has, so my best guess is the low graphic nomodeset, could be another problem, not sure really.
<GreekFreak> it had no problem the first few times, which is odd. Finishing the startup disc no
<GreekFreak> w
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, if you get installed I think the xorg-edgers PPA might be the trick as far as a driver.
<GreekFreak> ya they are, but I need kernel 2.6.39+ and mesa 7.11+
<GreekFreak> which aparently will only be available in Oneiric
<GreekFreak> so I have to wait
<GreekFreak> that was the reason I reformatted this time, cause I has having major issues with black screens on load, and had to boot with "nomodeset"
<GreekFreak> I ended up not knowing what i had. a user in this channel helped me out quite a bit
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, here is an wiki you may have seen it already.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<GreekFreak> I did, but it's deprecated..... so I din't try anything
<urlin2u> there is a xswat ppa as well http://efreedom.com/Question/6-46976/ATI-Catalyst-Control-Center-Gives-Error-Radeon-HD-6470M  here is some onfo on that.
<urlin2u> xswat is more stable than the  xorg-edgers  not sure which is best though.
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: I tried that too but nothing. I read somewhere that "ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run" will not work since the card is not yet supported by ATI for ubunut
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, did you add any ppa's
<GreekFreak> no, I simply ran the commands in the terminal
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, hard to say for me in the past if I had a driver problem I just found a distro that worked, in ubuntu that was not hard.
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: I called ATI. They know it's not supported and they're working on it. It's a new card
<GreekFreak> ok the install stopped on me with errors again
<GreekFreak> I'm beginning to think it's the partition
<GreekFreak> it's the only thing I did different this time.
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, is this a alternative cd, rather then the live cd?
<urlin2u> than
<GreekFreak> it's the thumb drive we jkust created
<GreekFreak> *just
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, was the ISO a alternative or live?
<GreekFreak> live! Did you tell me I had to download the alternative?
<GreekFreak> :O
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, no you had the ISO already I just asked earlier which it was.
<GreekFreak> oh **it. I didn't understand the question. My ISO was the live CD
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, the alternative is for a text install though that may be what you need, although you have installed with this ISO on that computer right?
<GreekFreak> yes a few times
<GreekFreak> what if I try load ubuntu without installing it
<GreekFreak> and changing the format of the drive to something else?
<GreekFreak> I formated it to exFAT in windows earlier today, and I've been having problems after that
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, I would always go to the live setting if a live cd, use the nomodeset I guess.
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, you have two partitions and a unallocated which is the fat?
<GreekFreak> the unallocated is exFAT (or something very similar)
<GreekFreak> I did it from the windows Drive Manager
<GreekFreak> btw, the live CD withouth installing it doesn't work either
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, unallocated means no partition, should not be a problem, but you can remove it from windows.
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-22
<urlin2u> boot the windows and take a screenshot of the disc partitioner in windows and imagbin it.
<urlin2u> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<GreekFreak> k gimme a sec
<GreekFreak> http://imagebin.org/173472
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, shows a correct unallocated, is this after you removed the xfat
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: basically I formatted it (slow) so I can make sure all is deleted, and the deleted the partition
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, just now before posting the the image?
<GreekFreak> no no
<GreekFreak> this afternoon
<GreekFreak> it has been like this since before we fixed windows loading
<GreekFreak> urlin2u: that was the reason everything went haywire
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, hmm, seems to be the graphics card then. It is as it should be for a install to free space. You n=moight try the alternative download or even oneiric
<GreekFreak> is oneiric stable enough?
<GreekFreak> I can't inderstand why iot worked before and no it doesn't?
<rww> if you have to ask, the answer's no
<GreekFreak> rww: lol
<urlin2u> might*    not sure really, other than the graphics GreekFreak , but this is not my strongest area, overall.  Oneiric is in development .
<GreekFreak> I'm gonna try reformat the drive into something else and try again. you said I shouldn't do it in FAT. is NTFS ok?
<urlin2u> rww, do you have any other options as far as booting a disc or thumb, I have had little problems here myself, so I have not really paid much attention to all the psooibilities that can be used.
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, the partitioning is not the problem, and no NTFS
<GreekFreak> ok
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, did you reformat the thumb before loading it with the startup disc creator. Before you used unetbootin twice without reformatting.
<GreekFreak> no I reformatted into FAT32 every time
<GreekFreak> including the UNetbootin times
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, cool, to me it seems like a graphic problem, if it was me I would download the alternative, and try .that
<GreekFreak> ok I'll gibe it a try
<GreekFreak> I found this, but it also needs me to go into the Live http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1842667
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, hope it works if you get installed try the xswat ppa
<GreekFreak> thanks I will
<urlin2u> GreekFreak, that link is for a actual install not boot and it is a wubi problem, so not sure it is relevent, other the=an the error .
<urlin2u> than*
<GreekFreak> k thanks
<GreekFreak> thanks again for your help guys
<facebump> I am having some problems with my synaptic touchpad, it works for a minute or 2 after boot, but then stops.  I can still use a usb mouse
<facebump> I found lots of people with touchpads that dont work, but none that stopped working
<facebump> I am on 11.10 beta 1
<ironhalik> Hello
<ironhalik> is beta 2 out? It was supposed to be out about now :>
<urlin2u> ironhalik, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<ironhalik> well, yeah, thx
<ironhalik> but the schedule is not precise enough :P
<urlin2u> lol
<urlin2u> tomorrow depends on the mirror
<ironhalik> also, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-11.10-beta-2
<ironhalik> launchpad claims it should be out somewhat now
<ironhalik> at least to be expected
<urlin2u> 22nd utc I beleve
<urlin2u> believe*
<ironhalik> im nagging it coz my natty install just went to hell
<ironhalik> and I wanted to try oneiric
<urlin2u> and you think oneiric is the answer.
<ironhalik> well, maybe not the answer ;>
<urlin2u> whats wrong with the natty?
<ironhalik> but Ive got a choice between reinstalling natty or trying oneiric
<urlin2u> what's
<ironhalik> well, natty lost half of its configs, its themes, some apps wont launch (like nautilus)
<ironhalik> and aptitude is broken
<urlin2u> ironhalik, any reason why?
<urlin2u> tweaking and such is the question
<ironhalik> no idea tbh, I updated some packages, rebooted and it booted like this
<urlin2u> ironhalik, did you rebot it again?
<urlin2u> reboot
<ironhalik> I didn't tweak any stuff
<ironhalik> and ofcoz I rebooted :P
<ironhalik> With some effors, its prolly recoverable
<ironhalik> effort*
<ironhalik> but with my linux skills and lack of time, naah :P
<urlin2u> ironhalik, I have had natty do that on occasion as far as themes but a reboot helped sounds like you have tried
<ironhalik> Well, I cant even access the appearence config tool coz it crashes
<ironhalik> GDM lost its theme too
<urlin2u> ironhalik, have you tried unity --reset
<ironhalik> uh, nope
<ironhalik> sec :>
<urlin2u> tha will set unity back to install, and keep your stuff
<urlin2u> that
<ironhalik> uh, dunno what to say
<ironhalik> something happened, but considering Im on ubuntu classic right now its hard to say :>
<ironhalik> its still al grey :>
<urlin2u> ironhalik, if you ran that reboot and see if it has worked.
<ironhalik> yeah, Ill try that
<ironhalik> right now Ive got unique mix of classic gnome layout and the unity one :>
<ironhalik> brb
<ironhalik> well, ni change :>
<ironhalik> but it does not matter
<ironhalik> I can watch media with totem via terminal ;> and chrome works too
<ironhalik> so I can manage till beta2 of oneiric
<ironhalik> thx for the effort
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<nathanel> hello
<nathanel> question: i own an mx340 for which canon provides only i386 prebuilt packages... i am having issues with broken installs now bc of of unspecified dependencies or new package names ... i have ia32-libs installed to no effect... how could i attempt to solve?
<vega-> why does ¤#& dash open automatically when i switch workspace? really annoying
<vega-> and it doesn't do it consistently every time
<jbicha> vega-: the dash shows when there is nothing covering any part of it
<vega-> on that workspace i have chrome maximized
<vega-> which means i have to get rid of dash every time before using chrome
<jbicha> oh, never mind I was confused with the launcher
<vega-> also, the whole desktop is extremely slow
<vega-> xorg and compiz using almost all of one core at any time
<vega-> somehow it seems to only happen when switching to desktop 2 ( alt-f2) but never to others
<vega-> something wrong with keyboard shortcuts?
<jo-erlend> are there known issues with PulseAudio now?
<jeepkid> 有人在么,请教个xubuntu11.10Alternate的问题..
<jo-erlend> I just reinstalled oneiric, and I can no longer use my first soundcard, only the second one.
<jeepkid> someone can help me about xubuntu11.10Alternate install with hd-media?
<jeepkid> i can`t use the vmlinuz & initrd.gz install the xubuntu 11.10alternate...
<karlhunt> Having these weird slow donw issues on oneric. Got a sandy bridge chipset. Weird thig is ive notices if i pull the charger out it speeds back up!!!!
<jo-erlend> interesting. I also feel that oneiric is slow, but I'm running a desktop.
<karlhunt> When I say slow down i mean the mouse doesnt move where i want it to
<karlhunt> just a few pixels in that direction
<jo-erlend> does it help to press esc?
<karlhunt> no why would that help?
<vega-> funny, unity seems a lot more responsive without my external monitor
<jo-erlend> because it does here.
<karlhunt> its not so much that is slow Oneric is much faster than natty on my machine
<karlhunt> but sometimes it slows tight down
<karlhunt> right
<karlhunt> if i unplug the power cord it speeds up and if i plug it in again it slows down I think its compiz
<jeepkid> anybody install the xubuntu11.10alternate without cdrom??
<karlhunt> ok its definately power management i found a forum post from someone who had the same issue and had to disable power management to fix it
<albech> beta2 is supposed to get released today, right?
<sebo1> Hi all, are there any major issues with updates within the last 24hrs?
<vega-> how can i make it so that the guest user isn't always the default at login?
<vega-> i want it to be the last user logged in, as in previous versions
<sebo1> Since mt last update (about 18 hours ago) I've lost internet connection and can't log into my user
<vega-> sebo1: have you read the topic?
<sebo1> @wega was reading line 1, thanks reading the linked stuff..
<moin> is it possible to install nautilus elementary in Oneiric?
<moin> i hate the nautilus available
<sebo1> @vega thanks heaps, was a quick fix when you know how!
<vega-> sebo1: no prob
<ironhalik> wheres beta2?! :>
<ironhalik> my natty is going down in flames
<ironhalik> need fresh blood
 * cwillu_at_work sacrifices 12 virgin ssds and bjsnider on the alter of btrfs
<sebo1> is the system settings dialogue supposed to have two UbuntuOne logos?
<IdleOne> sebo1: probably not :)
<sebo1> need to check the bugs
<sebo1> because I have two - had them for quite some time now
<bazhang> perhaps they give you double the storage space :)
<sebo1> hmm. might be lets get another one *thinkingctrl+c*ctrl+v*
<macer1> multi touch zooming is very smooth in oneiric...feels like mac os x...lol...
<paul_> Is evince still the default pdf viewer in 11.10?
<Stanley00> paul_: yes
<paul_> Aww...  I wish there would be a better app, and none that I know of anyway.  :(
<KNUBBIG> paul_: did you try okular?
<paul_> Yeah I have.
<KNUBBIG> okey :)
<Stanley00> paul_: what do you expect? I think evince is a good apps...
<KNUBBIG> paul_: if you find out what exactly to say in !best in #ubuntu-bots, there might be some applications you don't know of yet
<paul_> Well in general it is funny, some pdf app have this features, and others that...  I wish they were consolidated.
<Stanley00> paul_: I remember there is Adobe reader in Ubuntu Software Center too... ;)
<paul_> I was looking for something that gives editing of pdf bookmark in an intuitive interface.
<Stanley00> paul_: I never used that, may be you should search some pdf editor in Ubuntu Software Center yourself...
<paul_> Stanley00, Yeah I have.   The best one I like was from java based app, but I got it off the web instead of repo.
<IdleOne> gv, epdfview, xpdf
<paul_> IdleOne, thank you.  I'll check it out later.
<macer1> wil new banshee be in  11.10?
<bazhang> !info banshee
<vega-> macer1: why don't you check for yourself: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2031 kB, installed size 7440 kB
<macer1> I checked that
<macer1> i am running oneiric
<bazhang> macer1, new being what number
<macer1> but maybe it will go to 11.10 before freeze
<macer1> 2.2
<vega-> macer1: the site also lists oneiric packages
<bazhang> nope
<vega-> it's already beta2, haven't packages been frozen already
<bazhang> yep
<macer1> :(
<bazhang> why do you need it macer1
<macer1> bugfixes and new features
<bazhang> such as what
<macer1> I don't know
<macer1> but it is not important :D
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<macer1> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi macer1
<BluesKaj> the font settings still won't hold when set in KDE system settings as root for kate or dolphin ...this a real pita on a falt screen tv/monitor
<BluesKaj> err flat
<OerHeks> hi, i read Beta2 is out, 1 hours ago, where can i find the download, if not, when ?
<OerHeks> c/1/14 hours
<ironhalik> its according to tracker, which is automatic
<ironhalik> its not out yet
<ironhalik> at least I cant find it anywhere :>
<OerHeks> i read this post > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-11.10-beta-2
 * OerHeks sips coffee & waits
<ironhalik> yeah
<Pici> That just means that the milestone should be reached today.
<ironhalik> hmm, should beta build have better quality then daily build from aprox the same time?
<Pici> ironhalik: The beta isos are tested for install errors, so yes.
<ironhalik> well, ubiquity wont start for me
<ironhalik> so cant wait :P
<bjsnider> gnome-shell rc1 cannot build until caribou builds, as it is a build-dep
<jbicha> bjsnider: it also needs the new gjs
<BluesKaj> bbl
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> is oneiric beta 2 released?
<albech> gribouille: not yet as far as I can see
<gribouille> albech, but it will be released today?
<albech> gribouille: guess so
<albech> gribouille: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<gribouille> albech, I kniw
<gribouille> albech, I know
<albech> gribouille: but they have several more hours
<Nom-> Hi all... does anyone know if the dovecot package in oneiric comes with fts_solr built in?
<nmvictor> how do i install extra themes in oneiric?
<nmvictor> how do i install extra themes in oneiric?
<jbicha> nmvictor: the only other packaged GTK3 theme I know of is Adwaita, available by installing gnome-themes-standard
<jbicha> and you'll want to use gnome-tweak-tool to set it
<nmvictor> jbicha: thanks
<nmvictor> jbicha: uniy isnt working for me, am liking gnome3-shell, save for the fact that its not using compiz. My google hits reveal that its next to imposible having compiz coexist with gnome30shell, so this mutter window manager, can its do desktop effects and if so, how do i tweak, does it have its version  of compiz-settins -manager?
<nmvictor> guys, uniy isnt working for me, am liking gnome3-shell, save for the fact that its not using compiz. My google hits reveal that its next to imposible having compiz coexist with gnome3-shell, so this mutter window manager, can its do desktop effects and if so, how do i tweak, does it have its version  of compiz-settins -manager?
<nmvictor> any chance with desktop effects in gnome3-shell, please?
<bjsnider> jbicha, i don't see caribou anywhere on the list of oneiric-changes, nor is it on launchpad, so when is this build going to happen? pitti said he uploaded it 2 days ago
<jbicha> bjsnider: yes it was uploaded to the new queue before we decided to reject it, pending a bit more work by the Debian devs
<jbicha> I think we'll push it through today or tomorrow though
<jbicha> nmvictor: I don't know of any tool to customize gnome-shell like you're asking for
<psalden> heya folks, I'm running oneiric in virtualbox and after an update the network manager seems gone and I can no longer connect to the internet. Is anyone else experience this? (update as in apt-get dist-upgrade)
<jbicha> and yes, gnome-shell & mutter are very closely tied
<jbicha> psalden: you probably need to reinstall libnss3 as there was a critical bug earlier this week that ate it
<nmvictor> jbicha: im not asking for compiz in mutter, but i hear mutter is a compositing manager too. Does it have effects, and a manager for its effects?
<psalden> jbicha: hmm yeah now to do that without internet though :)
<jbicha> nmvictor: yes, mutter has effects but no, I don't know of any easy way to actually customize them, that's not really the point of gshell you know :)
<bjsnider> wel, compiz is much older than mutter at this point too, so there have been more features added over time
<jbicha> psalden: you could try sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libnss3*.deb
<bjsnider> i am going to resist the mutter upgrade which is available until gnome-shell is ready too
<jbicha> bjsnider: good idea, running new mutter with old gshell hasn't really been tested...
<bjsnider> yeah, and i ain't gonna be the guinea pig
<Goldline> Hey guys, im looking for ubuntu 11.10-beta2 - according to this release schedule on the froum it should be out 2day: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747647
<charlie-tca> Goldline: it should be out before midnight today, UTC time zone. It is not released yet, though
<bjsnider> jbicha, they're not going to do beta2 until gnome 3 rc1 is all packaged are they?
<Goldline> Im from Europe so perhaps i should check back 2morrow>?
<charlie-tca> It is 15:44 UTC now, so there are a few hours left today
<Goldline> Its gonna be available on this link/url aint: http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases//oneiric/
<Goldline> if its released
<charlie-tca> yup
<Goldline> Beta2 is infact the full version which is being released 10/13?
<Goldline> with minor differences?
<jbicha> bjsnider: beta 2 is basically finished, we've been in a freeze for the past several days
<jbicha> in fact, dist-upgrading today or tomorrow will probably be a bit rough as a bunch of updates are being released
<psalden> jbicha: no luck unfortunately
<charlie-tca> Goldline: it is pretty close, yes
<psalden> thanks for thinking along anyway, I'll figure a way out :)
<jbicha> psalden: check the forums like this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846185
<jbicha> Goldline: the final version will have more bugfixes :) (it'll also have GNOME 3.2 final)
<Goldline> And language packs aswell saw ito n the wiki page
<Goldline> 23
<Goldline> October 6th
<Goldline> Quality
<Goldline> ReleaseCandidate, LanguagePackTranslationDeadline
<psalden> jbicha: thanks :)
<Goldline> Iam assuming that if an application works on 11.10-beta2 that it will mostlikely work along with 11.10?
<rumpe1> Goldline, you can also assume that it will work better
<zenlinux> Just wondering if Beta2 is about to hit the ftp server soon, or whether I should plan to try it out later in the evening?
<dud> well the beta 2 is more like the alpha 4
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> evenso
<Ian_Corne> it's not much mroe stable for me
<zenlinux> Ian_Corne, stability issues related to Unity or applications in general? I'm probably going to give Unity a spin, but I'm probably going to go with the GNOME 3 shell.
<Ian_Corne> everything :p
<Ian_Corne> unity itself is pretty stable
<Ian_Corne> but glitchy
<Ian_Corne> altho I think the glitches are mainly graphics driver related
<zenlinux> yeah, a buggy graphics driver can wreak havoc everywhere. What's your chipset?
<Ian_Corne> but, banshee crashes, picard doesn't launch, empathy, i don't even try
<Ian_Corne> HD 6950
<zenlinux> ATI?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> well AMD? they threw out the ATI name
<Ian_Corne> or radeon
<zenlinux> right. whatever they call themselves, it would be nice for them to get their act together when it comes to driver support :(
<zenlinux> I've been wary of ATI video cards for years now.
<Ian_Corne> well, the fglrx driver is ok
<Ian_Corne> it works, but it's so late to release updates..
<Jcook_5xData> any one here use a AMD E350 processor/GPU laptop? I was wondering how well it can drive and ext monitor
<dud> i got a sandy bitch and the stability is second to none
<Jcook_5xData> sandy bridge is that cpu/gpu ? I can not remember
<dud> its both
<dud> whats libbingobongo?
<Jcook_5xData> k that what the E350 is too. On notebookcheck.net AMD Radeon HD 6310 can play cod on medium well. I hoping this is good enuff to replace my desktop.
<dud> i think i have to add laptop-mode-tools
<dud> i get stiff neck with unity
<dud> ergonomically unlogic position of the position
<Jcook_5xData> !libbingobongo
<Jcook_5xData> !libbingobongo | dud
<dud> yeah this library is responsible for the monkey like error sound when ubuntu crashes on my sandy bridge
<Jcook_5xData> lol
<peto_> hola
<Jcook_5xData> hello
<Ian_Corne> is the usb device permission bug fixed?
<Jcook_5xData> Ian_Corne,  yes.. It have been fix for a week or longer
<macer1> small tip for betatesters, like me. having installing gnome-shell is a good idea, because when unity is very broken, you can run shell then :D
<jo-erlend> if I don't use my computer for certain amount of time, my primary monitor is powered off and won't be powered on until I log out. How do I prevent this from happening?'
<macer1> hello jo-erlend
<macer1> try sleep from power menu. does it wake from sleep then? if not, that may be the reason
<jo-erlend> macer1, the system does not go to sleep. It shuts off the primary monitor, but doesn't restart it automatically, and all the applications to control this are being run on the primary screen which won't show anything.
<jo-erlend> so I keep having to log out and back in.
<macer1> are you using nvidia?
<jo-erlend> no, radeon.
<macer1> do you have binary drivers?
<jo-erlend> no.
<macer1> you are using open source drivers, yes?
<jo-erlend> yes, but I would be extremely surprised if this had anything to do with drivers.
<jo-erlend> it is a gnome-screensaver issue. I don't know how to fix it without uninstalling it.
<jo-erlend> in previous versions you could decide how long to wait before locking the screen and how long to wait before shutting down the monitors.
<macer1> No. You don't need these options.
<macer1> ...this is what gnome devs are saying :D
<jo-erlend> now, I have to choose between 1,2,3,5,10,30, or 60 minutes.
<jo-erlend> macer1, are you a gnome developer?
<macer1> jo-erlend, no.
 * Feldegast is SO glad he uses kde atm ;-)
<macer1> And I don't want to be a developer of that thing.
<jo-erlend> macer1, because?
<macer1> They deleted most configuration options :(
<jo-erlend> macer1, that is not true.
<macer1> "<jo-erlend> in previous versions you could decide how long to wait before locking the screen and how long to wait before shutting down the monitors."
<jo-erlend> macer1, yes.
<macer1> yes
<macer1> so they deleted it?
<macer1> so is it true or not...
<jo-erlend> you should realize that software has to be written before it can be used and that when software is written, it is sometimes not 100% perfect on the first go. Gnome2 took almost ten years. Gnome 3 haven't been around for more than about 5 months.
<jo-erlend> macer1, no. They made a new version of Gnome.
<macer1> jo-erlend, you don't understand
<jo-erlend> oh?
<macer1> from gnome.org
<macer1> Easy system settings
<macer1> GNOME 3 includes an integrated, easy-to-use settings interface. Finding settings is straightforward, and can be done either by browsing or searching. The GNOME 3 system settings include everything that you need and nothing that you don’t.
<macer1> everything that you need and nothing that you don’t.
<macer1> They deleted these options specially.
<pythonsnake> macer1: are you the bot abuser guy ?
<DeviceZer0> beta2 isnt released yet has it?
<DeviceZer0> about to head to work...am hoping i can get it dled before i get home.
<winut> try the proprietary drivers, i heard this was an issue on nouveau
<macer1> jo-erlend: I hope they will give back config options sometime in gnome3 ;)
<jo-erlend> winut, it is not a driver issue.
<macer1> pythonsnake: ?
<jo-erlend> macer1, they have never existed.
<jo-erlend> this is new software.
<pythonsnake> macer1: #botwar
<jo-erlend> macer1, the configuration system didn't even exist before.
<h00k> pythonsnake: please don't advertise other channels in here
<pythonsnake> h00k: I'm not advertising...
<winut> jo-erlend: ok, thanks. has it ever worked?
<macer1> pythonsnake, I am on botwar. so what?
<jo-erlend> winut, what?
<pythonsnake> macer1: you abused bot or something
<jo-erlend> winut, software that haven't been created, does not work, no.
<macer1> pythonsnake: maybe
<pythonsnake> macer1: abusing nuySupy for two hours. Added in ignore list
<macer1> pythonsnake: can you write on botwar on priv, not on main channel?
<Pici> pythonsnake: I don't see what this has to do with Ubuntu, can you take this to pm or something?
<macer1> *or priv
<pythonsnake> Pici: sorry
 * macer1 is using kde. I can configure all power settings :D
<pythonsnake> KDE is windows-like
<jo-erlend> macer1, you're not helping at all.
<macer1> jo-erlend, sorry.
<jo-erlend> macer1, unless you have any references to a decision to not make it possible to deactivate shutting down monitors, you're just trolling.
<winut> jo-erland: chill out mate
<macer1> jo-erlend: do you want link?
<jo-erlend> macer1, yes.
<macer1> wait a moment
<agraj> isn't it high time b2 was released?
<pythonsnake> b2?
<agraj> beta 2
<agraj> when's beta 2 gonna be released?
<kilrae> heh, i was just typing that
<macer1> <kilrae> heh, i was just typing that
<macer1> oops
<macer1> bad pasted
<h00k> I imagine when it's ready ;)
<macer1> i was trying to past link
<macer1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<macer1> agraj, it is in schedule
<agraj> ya, it was suppsed to be a couple of hours ago, right?
<kilrae> i saw the release schedule, it's why i'm not installing beta 1
<kilrae> i was going to upgrade my desktop, but seeing as beta 2 is imminent, i figured i would wait (unless it has been delayed)
<macer1> jo-erlend, there was some blog entries of gnome3 devs, that was posting mockups and saying that there will be no settings for some things.
<agraj> so, does anyone know whether beta 2 has been released?
<macer1> I can't find it now
<agraj> so, does anyone know whether beta 2 has been delayed?
<jbicha> it will show up on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/ when it's officially released
<jbicha> no, beta 2 has not been delayed
<kilrae> ok, i'll just wait for it
<jo-erlend> macer1, I am very aware of that, and I strongly support it. I do not think that includes the decision to not power on the primary monitor when you come back.
<macer1> jo-erlend, yes, I know that...
<macer1> maybe it is in dconf
<macer1> some settings are hidden in dconf :)
<macer1> or was that gconf...
<jo-erlend> no. That obviously should never be configurable, because such a config option would never make any sense.
<macer1> jo-erlend, ?
<jo-erlend> macer1, why would you want to configure your desktop system not to use monitors?
<macer1> wait, I dont understand what you mean
<jo-erlend> if that's done in KDE, it's extremely stupid. I don't believe it is. And now I've wasted a half an hour on obvious trolling.
<macer1> you said something else on begging...
<macer1> beging*
<jo-erlend> macer1, I said that when the monitors are shut down after a certain amount of time, my primary monitor is not switched back on afterwards. You told me that was because Gnome 3 should not be configurable.
<macer1> It looks like I don't understanded you fully then. sorry
<jo-erlend> no, you were probably too busy making fun of Gnome.
<macer1> no
<macer1> "<jo-erlend> in previous versions you could decide how long to wait before locking the screen and how long to wait before shutting down the monitors."
<macer1> so I said
<macer1> that it is a decision of gnome devs so it is not in this release of gnome
<jo-erlend> macer1, were you talking about that option in particular?
<jo-erlend> have you actually seen something like "It should not be possible to not switch monitors off after a certain amount of time"?
<macer1> ?
<bjsnider> gnome 3 does have monitor power saving settings
<jo-erlend> bjsnider, yes, but not the option for "Never". macer1 says this is a conscious decision from Gnome. I'm sceptical about that.
<bjsnider> why not remove all doubt
<bjsnider> go to irc.gnome.org and join #gnome-shell. they're all in there. they will respond to questions.
<bjsnider> although it's a pretty stupid issue
<macer1> I looked at gnome settings
<macer1> there is really no such option :O
<bjsnider> apps like gnome-mplayer can stop power saving mode indefinitely while playing video
<jo-erlend> macer1, yes and instead of complaining about it, I'll simply go and fix it.
<bjsnider> i don't know of any other reason why the monitor would have to be on constantly. a person is not going to sit doing absolutely nothing except stare at the screen for hours on end
<macer1> jo-erlend: ok sorry for that
<macer1> I asked on irc.gnome.org
<bjsnider> what did they say?
<macer1> nothing
<macer1> I am waiting
<bjsnider> i see
<macer1> it look like they are ignoring me
<macer1> hmm...
<macer1> or maybe not
<dud> my sandy bridge needs a lot of time to install with apt
<dud> i think its an weird issue
<macer1> I am going away for some time...
<kbroulik> if I install Oneiric Beta 1 e.g. will it become a "final version" when it is released when i upgrade my packages?
<trism> kbroulik: yes
<macer1> jo-erlend,
<macer1> it is hidden in dconf settings, but you can modify it there
<macer1> <halfline> macer1: i think it's in dconf-editor under /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/power/sleep-inactive-ac
<macer1> <halfline> (and sleep-inactive-battery)
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<macer1> hello FernandoMiguel
<alkisg_kubuntu> Hi, could someone verify that pasting "τοπ" on his terminal results in "Sorry, command-not-found has crashed" ?
<alkisg> (in oneiric; it didn't crash in previous versions)
<macer1> oh
<macer1> yes
<macer1> I can confirm
<alkisg> Thank you, I'll file a bug report
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> know issue
<jtaylor> alkisg: no need to file another
<alkisg> Ah, ok
<alkisg> Thanks
<macer1> polish characters also is crashing it
<macer1> like ąśćżęłó
<jtaylor> its crashing on everything non ascii
<jtaylor> including öü
<jtaylor> alkisg: which version do you have installed?
<alkisg> 0.2.21
<jtaylor> pleasse upgrade, it should be fixed already
<jtaylor> 839609
<alkisg> Ty, upgrading..
<jtaylor> 0.2.44ubuntu1
<macer1> i am looking at this bug now
<macer1> bug 839609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839609 in command-not-found "[11.10 beta1] UnicodeDecodeError crash on localized input in multiple encodings/languages" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839609
<macer1> Oh i remember that i was not upgrading
<macer1> because
<macer1> it is trying to delete gnome-shell
<macer1> but I will update only this package so OS won't break
<macer1> fixed
<macer1> krzysztof@krzysztof-MacBook:~$ ąśðĸ@→łóję¶đfffffffðć
<macer1> ąśðĸ@→łóję¶đfffffffðć: nie znaleziono polecenia
<macer1> I hate when canonical people are posting videos in bug reports on canonical servers
<macer1> and then nobody can see it
<macer1> only canonical people...
<jtaylor> why is there a video of that xD
<alkisg> Yup, console-not-found works fine now
<jtaylor> that bug report is incredibly long anyway
<jtaylor> someone wasted a lot of time on this trivial issue ^^
<macer1> jtaylor: try to view video from bug report -_-
<macer1> this is just not fair
<c0mrade_> WriteLn.Console("Hello");
<macer1> c0mrade_: Access denied. Permission denied for writing to /dev/tty0
<macer1> :D
<macer1> ikonia: what happened?
<ikonia> don't worry about it. He was being a pain.
<neglesaks> damn programmers
<bjsnider> ikonia, he must have been in some other channels too
<ikonia> correct
<pythonsnake> is there a way to upgrade lucid to oneiric ?
<jtaylor> no supported way
<macer1> pythonsnake: yes, reinstall
<pythonsnake> meh
<pythonsnake> download again 700MB
<jtaylor> you have to download pretty much the same amount in an upgrade, if not more
<charlie-tca> Can always do the upgrade path, too. Lucid -> Maverick -> Natty -> Oneiric
<pythonsnake> how to upgrade to maverick ?
<bjsnider> charlie-tca, i'm sure that would work
<jtaylor> in the update manager there should be a setting, notify me about all ubuntu updates
<jtaylor> maybe update-manager -c also works, don't know if that checks the lts/non-lts setting :/
<Ian_Corne> it is there..
<charlie-tca> pythonsnake: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the last line to PROMPT=normal
<jtaylor> as you want to upgrade from an lts, note that oneiric is still in development and still has a bunch of bugs, do not upgrade if you want a stable working system
<Ian_Corne> there is a setting
<charlie-tca> than run update-manager
<Ian_Corne> jtaylor: I think you'll get a lot more problems with that
<jtaylor> with what?
<Ian_Corne> if you let normal user have the chois of going to beta
<jtaylor> I don't get the context, but yes inexperienced users should not upgrade to devel releases
<bau_> hi all, i have a problem with my server: yesterday evening i could access to shared folders via lan using samba, but now I can't see the server but i can ssh and ping it... what's wrong?
<Ian_Corne> are you running 11.10?
<bau_> me? 10.04
<pythonsnake> bau_: #ubuntu
<pythonsnake> is 11.10 safe to use
<pythonsnake> ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's in beta
<ikonia> you've just seen Ian_Corne offering wise words about it
<macer1> pythonsnake, mainly compiz is crashing
<macer1> with gnome-shell i.e. it is more stable at this time
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> the topic has some serious warnings also
<kbroulik> trism: thanks :D
<pythonsnake> ikonia: btw, can I get unban, as I said, no more help
<dashavoo> grr... I hate it when packages are old versions of the software :(
<jtaylor> e.g.?
<dashavoo> jtaylor: playonlinx in this case, but I generally just hate it :P
<dashavoo> ok, in this case I particularly hate it, as being as the application is non-functional due to being out of date
<jtaylor> yes applications that tend to require updates very offten are not well suited for distributions
<jtaylor> those should make it easy for users to install it manually
<dashavoo> true
<dashavoo> this isn't a particularly bad case, as being as they provide lots of packages on their website
<peto_> Do you think that it will be good enough to make an update from 11.04 to the October 13 final release? Or will it be much safer to save all documents and then format and install 11.10 from scratch?
<jtaylor> before doing any kind of upgrade, backups should be done, just to be sure
<peto_> yes
<dashavoo> peto_: personally, I would recommend that you save everything and install from scratch, making a separate home partition in the process. That way, whenever you want to install a new version you can do it fresh without losing documents.
<jtaylor> upgrading is generally a bit safer than a fresh install, but it also tends to work less well
<jtaylor> safern = no chance of accidentally formating the wrong partition or similar
<peto_> yes, that what I did last time, install 10.04 from scratch
<peto_> thanks
<jtaylor> the least amount of work is, make a backup and upgrade
<jtaylor> if all works well leave it, if there are some upgrade issues due to some configuration change or so you can still reinstall
<dupondje> Hi, would like to know if there is a way to remove saved wireless networks in the networkmanager gui ?
<peto_> yes, may be a good idea
<peto_> very good indeed
<jtaylor> dupondje: edit connections -> delete?
<dupondje> jtaylor: huh, where do you have that?
<dupondje> using gnoome3 btw
<jtaylor> unity, rightclick on the networkmanager indicator
<Guest31125> Any word on Ubuntu 11.10-beta2
<dupondje> jtaylor: then i can choose "Network Settings"
<kbroulik> thumbs up for the Oneiric Kubuntu installer :) it now says "Next" instead of "Forward" *g* aaaaand partition dialig is much faster now :)
<dupondje> There I can configure the wireless networks
<dupondje> but not delete ... :s
<jtaylor> nm-connection-editor in the terminal
<dupondje> heh yea that does the trick
<dupondje> but quite annoying its not in the gui ?
<jtaylor> it is in unity
<jtaylor> maybe file a gnome3 bug
<jtaylor> but maybe its prt of the hide everything that scares people with iq < 10 gnome 3 philosophy
<dupondje> yea indeed
<dupondje> its quite sad
<dupondje> but I don't like Unity
<dupondje> so not many options anymore :(
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu!
<charlie-tca> Sorry, could not resist today.
<Guest31125> Any word on Ubuntu 11.10-beta2
<charlie-tca> still thinking sometime today
<Ian_Corne> charlie-tca: xubuntu for the interface only then
<Ian_Corne> if you're going light, lubuntu is the way to go
<charlie-tca> Well, very light, yes
<dupondje> I like the workflow on gnome3
<dupondje> its quite nice
<dupondje> but settings :(
<syke> I'm having very consistent difficulty with linker errors when building packages from source in Ubuntu 11.10
<syke> are the official binary packages themselves build with gcc 4.6.1 and binutils-gold?
<syke> even something as 'simple' as glib is giving me this:
<syke> ./.libs/libglib-2.0.so: undefined reference to `__open_too_many_args'
<syke> ./.libs/libglib-2.0.so: undefined reference to `__open_missing_mode'
<syke> I have the latest gcc and binutils installed as of this morning
<jtaylor> yes the linker is more strict
<jtaylor> the default flags are now --as-needed and --no-copy-dt-needed
<jtaylor> this means you need to link against everything you use (no indirect linkage) and the ordering on the command line must be correct
<syke> jtaylor: I got that, but does this mean the binary packages aren't generated using the new system default compiler?
<syke> should those flags be added to the BuildFlags.pm?
<jtaylor> yes they are, but they may have patches to make it work
<syke> ... and those patches aren't being included when I go 'apt-get source <xxx>'?
<jtaylor> they should
<jtaylor> libglib does not build?
<syke> nope
<syke> I get the error above
<jtaylor> thats a high importance bug
<syke> seems like it, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't crazy ;)
<syke> can you give it a shot, if you have an up-to-date 11.10 amd64 box handy?
<dashavoo> dupondje: the new kde is pretty, try kubuntu
<jtaylor> yes
<syke> I want to make sure it's reproducible before I file anything
<jtaylor> hmm there is no bug filed against the package although there was a rebuild a few days ago
 * jtaylor downloading source
<jtaylor> glib2.0?
<syke> jtaylor: thanks for the help, I really appreciate it
<syke> yea
<BluesKaj> installed unison , but it's nor showing up in the menu , doesn't launch from the terminal or the run command ...any ideas ?
<GreekFreak> hi all
<jtaylor> BluesKaj: whats the error message from termianl?
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, it just gives a list of options ...looks like it needs to be configured , but the tutorail led me to believe the app uses a GUI
<jtaylor> unison-2.27-gtk will probably start a gui
<jtaylor> or unison-2.32-gtk
<syke> jtaylor: glib build work for you?
<jtaylor> still building
<syke> heh ok
<jtaylor> its now running the test suite
<jtaylor> so it probably built fine
<FernandoMiguel> so who here has a 160 char man on iptables?
<FernandoMiguel> need a crash course. for yesterday
<Tophan> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 and then gnome-shell
<Tophan> can I change LightDM to start Gnome3 instead of Unity?
<syke> jtaylor: what's your output for gcc --version and ld --version?
<Tophan> I mean, to use Gnome3 as default
<atari2600a> hey
<Tophan> instead of unity
<atari2600a> what's going on with the wallpapers?
<jtaylor> 4.6.1 2.21.53.20110810
<jtaylor> maybe you have a package installed that I don't which enables another feature
<atari2600a> they're...not even on the beta 1 CD
<Kronsby> Hey I have ubuntu 11.10 beta 1. How do I upgrade to 11.10 beta 2?
<jtaylor> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<syke> jtaylor: hmmm
<jtaylor> maybe dist-upgrade
<Kronsby> alright I will try
<jtaylor> syke: can you post the logs of the configure calls
<jtaylor> syke: I can't even find the functions you paste din the source
<syke> ok. this may be related to my LTO flags, but that seems nonsensical to me..
<syke> I'm trying without -flto now
<jtaylor> its possible
<jtaylor> there was a bug with -flto and --as-needed
<syke> libxml2 and a few others built fine
<jtaylor> I think it was fixed today
<jtaylor> so it may not be published yet
<syke> yea, I saw that bug. it was one of the problems I ran into when trying to build openssl with LTO
<jtaylor> if its not fixed please file a bug
<jtaylor> bug 778292 and bug 690194 I mea
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 778292 in binutils (Ubuntu Oneiric) "undefined reference to `pow' when building with -flto" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 690194 in binutils (Ubuntu Oneiric) "/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.5/lto1 crashes with segmentation fault when both -fopenmp and -flto are used" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690194
<syke> yea, I poked doko about the first one yesterday
<syke> that's definitely fixed
<jtaylor> how do I enable lto for glib?
<syke> I *think* you need to modify /usr/share/perl5/Dpkg/BuildFlags.p
<syke> .pm, rather
<jtaylor> urg that can't be the correct way ^^
<syke> every package seems different, some use those defaults, some use the debian/rules, some use the CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS
<syke> been driving me fuqn crazy
<jtaylor> editing $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/dpkg/buildflags.conf should be more appropriate
<syke> I couldn't find that file on my system
<jtaylor> create ot
 * syke slaps forehead
<jtaylor> do you apply flto to compilation *and* linking?
<syke> yes
<syke> and you're right -- removing -flto makes it get further
<syke> damnit
<syke> if I file a bug, what's the likelihood I'll be yelled at for filing a bug on a "new" compiler feature?
<jtaylor> no lto should work
<jtaylor> its one of the key new features of gcc 4.[56]
<jtaylor> confirmed
<jtaylor> got the same error wit lto but it works without
<jtaylor> with the newest binutils
<jtaylor> you going to file the bug?
<syke> jtaylor: sure, unless it would get more attention if you do it
<jtaylor> that won#t make a difference
<rodriesp> hi
<syke> jtaylor: ok, I'll file it in a moment
<rodriesp> excuse me, do you know when will Ubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 be released?
<rodriesp> it will be today or tomorrow?
<jtaylor> rodriesp: when its done
<jtaylor> should be today
<rodriesp> ahh, it should be today, that was what i thought
<dashavoo> anyone know what ports need to be open for video / sound to work with jabber in empathy?
<rodriesp> just to know where do they announce the release?
<rodriesp> it appears on the schedule?
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, looks clunky ..I'll just use scp
<dashavoo> actually, I'll ask in #ubuntu it isn't really +1 specific
<BluesKaj> NNL
<charlie-tca> rodriesp: it appears in the topic on this channel
<BluesKaj> bbl
<rodriesp> ohhh, i understand know, thanks
<kbroulik> umm, kpackagekit aka Apper is no longer in Oneiric repository?
<jtaylor> there should also be a mail un ubuntu-dev-announce
<kbroulik> lol Muon - you can't be serious about that?
<tarvid> I need some help with testdri ve
<tarvid> I installed Oneric-server with testdrive and the installation finished. How do I save the image?
<triunenature> test
<jtaylor> syke: filed the bug already?
<triunenature> So i asked eariler, but if my NIC driver isn't working, how can i install/reinstall my NIC driver?
<triunenature> LoL whopps, wrong chat! Sorry
<syke> jtaylor: just wanted to test one more thing
<jtaylor> it gets further wirth -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE but hits an "not implemented error later"
<syke> verified it passes when adding "-floop-strip-mine -floop-block -ftree-loop-distribution -floop-flatten -floop-interchange" to CFLAGS
<jtaylor> I have to go soon and will only be back tomorow evening, I'd like to add my info to the bug
<syke> FORTIFY_SOURCE is really useful; it's interesting it only fires with LTO, though
<syke> ok, one sec
<jtaylor> but as its an flto issues its not so important, ubuntu only supports its default flags
<neglesaks> beta 2 torrents are active.
<syke> jtaylor: it's too bad the feature isn't better-integrated; so far, the libs that do work with LTO are 5-10% smaller in size and always improve in benchmarks
<jtaylor> yes lto is a nice feature
<jtaylor> and about time gcc gets it
<jtaylor> llvm can do it since much longer
<jtaylor> but glib is a hard testcase
<jtaylor> most applications should compile fine with lto now
<jtaylor> e.g. firefox works I think
<jtaylor> didn't work in gcc 4.5
<syke> jtaylor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/856839
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 856839 in binutils (Ubuntu) "libglib2.0-0 fails to build using dpkg-buildpackage when added "-flto" to CFLAGS and LDFLAGS" [Undecided,New]
<syke> jtaylor: firefox kinda works, but you need 8+GB of RAM. it's MUCH better with 4.7 trunk/gcc-snapshot
<syke> in fact, let me test this glib thing with gcc-snapshot, see what that gets me
<syke> jtaylor: anyway, trying to figure out what works since it would be nice to have at least some packages leveraging LTO by default
<syke> ouch
<syke> gcc-snapshot ICEs when compiling glib
<syke> I'll file a bug in the gcc.gnu.org bugzilla
<syke> jtaylor: filed the 4.7 ICE here: http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=50490
<ubottu> gcc.gnu.org bug 50490 in lto "ICE when compiling libglib2.0 with LTO" [Major,Unconfirmed: ]
<jtaylor> thx
<syke> my first experiments with LTO type stuff was when I was trying to get my XBMC to play 720p video
<sirninja> how do you change the font settings in ubuntu 11.10?
<syke> by compiling most of the source files for various libs into one compilation unit, I was able to get it to around 12fps for 720p xvid
<syke> (up from 3fps)
<jtaylor> so thxfor reporting this to gcc, I must go now bye
<syke> jtaylor: you're welcome, thanks for your help to repro! :)
<syke> wonder twin powers, activate!
<syke> ;)
<sirninja> I'm having trouble installing gnome-tweak-tool. I get the error: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." Any advice?
<jbicha> sirninja: gnome-shell is temporarily uninstallable
<sirninja> jbicha: so that's what's preventing gnome-tweak-tool from being installed? Do you know of any other way to change the font settings? It seems to be missing from the appearance window
<jbicha> sirninja: you can try dconf-editor
<Viper550> I saw there's a beta-2 directory now, but no 32-bit images
<kbroulik> so my conclusion to Oneiric: Muon sucks, Bluetooth doesnt work anymore, screen brightness is no longer adjustable, … so I think this will be the first time I will not upgrade to the next major version of kubuntu right after release :(
<Viper550> I mean: why isn't there a 32-bit desktop image for Beta 2?
<charlie-tca> because it is not released yet?
<IdleOne> Viper550: not ready yet?
<Viper550> oh wait
<Viper550> its not on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<katlhunt> anyone noticed sandy bridge power/acpi issues
<katlhunt> Mainly when I plug in my power choirs my system grinds to a halt and load average goes through the roof
<katlhunt> Chord
<rww> cord
<macer1> LOOOL
<macer1> 177 security updates are avaible
<macer1> maybe it is a bug withing update manager :D
<peto_> bye
<charlie-tca> Can we update the topic to show beta2 released? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-September/000897.html
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | This channel is not a replacement for logging bugs | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Beta 2 released | http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/download
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: that ok ^?
<charlie-tca> yup, looks good to me
<charlie-tca> Thank you, IdleOne
<IdleOne> hmm maybe the ML link is better as it has other useful links
<katlhunt> There is a major power management bug. I don't have launchpad can some one log it for me.
<katlhunt> My system is completely unusable with the charger pluggedin. System load hours through the roof. Latitude e5420 sandy bridge
<charlie-tca> Logging it without that machine means none of the data or logs will be accurate.
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | This channel is not a replacement for logging bugs | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Beta 2 released | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<macer1> dist-upgrade want to delete shell
<macer1> how can I upgrade without packages that want to delete shell?
<IdleOne> is it replacing them?
<IdleOne> you can't just look at what it removes.
<macer1> IdleOne: hmm?
<macer1> blablabla these packages will be remobed: gnome-shell gnome-tweak-tool libcogl2
<IdleOne> what I mean is that sometimes upgrading a package requires removal of the old version
<macer1> *removed
<macer1> IdleOne: OK. But I have gnome-shell installed and it wants to delete it
<Pici> There was one held back package when I updated a few minutes ago.
<IdleOne> Pici: was chromium-browser?
<IdleOne> because of a l10n package seems fixed now
<IdleOne> first reboot with beta2, here goes nothing
<Chat2281> hey
<macer1> yay beta2 is out
<bjsnider> macer1, gnome-shell 3.2 rc1 is waiting to be built pending the arrival of dependencies. when those are built, the shell will be. i would hold off on updating until then
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-23
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | This channel is not a replacement for logging bugs | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Beta 2 released: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<OerHeks> Oneiric beta 2 runs great, sofar :-)
<Kronsby> how do you upgrade from ubuntu 11.10 beta 1 to 11.10 beta 2
<rww> Kronsby: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rww> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Oneiric and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<rww> (also applies to milestone dev releases)
<Kronsby> thanks!
<micahg> how do I change system fonts size?
<Viper550> micahg, get gnome-tweak-tool
<Viper550> cause Gnome 3 happened, and it crippled everything else
<micahg> Viper550: thanks
<Viper550> it also gives you more themes than just Ambiance/Radience
<micahg> that requires shell :(
<micahg> jbicha: is there a reason for that ^^
<jbicha> micahg: gnome-tweak-tool crashes if the gnome-shell gsettings schemas aren't installed
<Viper550> and gnome-tweak-tool can set gnome-shell themes too
<micahg> jbicha: that seems like a packaging snafu
<micahg> and a bug in gnome-tweak-tool that it's required :(
<jbicha> micahg: the upstream dev was blaming dconf/gsettings for it, but maybe a try: test should be used
<micahg> jbicha: any other packages like this that just require the schemas?
<jbicha> none that I can think of off-hand, but maybe ccsm will once compiz switches to gsettings
<micahg> hmmm, probably not worth it for one package, but I was thinking gnome-shell-common...
<jbicha> micahg: yeah, gnome-shell is just one package with a bunch of dependencies
<jbicha> getting the bug fixed is a prerequisite to getting Unity configs into gnome-tweak-tool which I think a lot of people would like to see
<micahg> jbicha: the alternative is create gnome-shell-common with the schemas file :)
<Viper550> Also is it me, or does the installer from "Install Ubuntu" option have no wallpaper?
<td123> so I heard that unity supports a fallback, or gnome2 interface?
<Viper550> td123, no it doesn't. Its got a 2D port now
<td123> oh, did it use to?
<Viper550> td123, previous version used Gnome 2.x as the fallback
<td123> oh
<td123> ok
<Viper550> due to Gnome 3, they can no longer offer this by default
<td123> lastly, does ubuntu plan on ever supporting a gnome3 spin of ubuntu?
<td123> or is it just putting all of its weight behind unity
<rww> Unity uses GNOME 3. If you mean "GNOME Shell", no.
<rww> (Although GNOME Shell is in the repositories, just not a separate spin.)
<rww> !notunity
<ubottu> To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<td123> ok, ya
<td123> I was only speaking about gnome-shell
<jbicha> except that gnome-shell is uninstallable today :(
<rww> true
<micahg> what's broken?
<rww> 23:45 < bjsnider> macer1, gnome-shell 3.2 rc1 is waiting to be built pending the arrival of dependencies. when those are built, the shell will be. i would hold off on updating until then
<jbicha> micahg: we're waiting on caribou but Debian (bigon) might reshuffle how things are installed and didn't want to do a C/R if not necessary
<micahg> oh, right, caribou
<jbicha> but I don't want to wait all weekend so we'll see...
<td123> thanks, bye
<jbicha> and the cogl transition happened at the same time
<bjsnider> jbicha, i say wait until it's done right. anybody running oneiric right now is fully aware that breakage happens and if they update anyway it's their own fault
<bjsnider> caribou was only packaged in debian 2 weeks ago, so it's an infant
<jbicha> lol, it's too experimental to even land in Debian experimental :)
<td123> hi, just came in to say that I might have spotted a bug in the beta 2 installer, when you select the erase my hdd and click next, it autoselects the /dev/zram or something similar dev node, this is obviously a bug as it shouldn't be there
<bjsnider> td123, if you believe that's a bug, submit a bug report to launchpad
<rww> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
 * rww ponders adding "IRC channels are not a replacement for actually filing bugs in Launchpad." a la /topic
<td123> do you think it's a bug?
<bjsnider> td123, no one will come to your house and kill you if it isn't. and if it is you will have helped fix it. the package is "ubiquity" i think
<td123> hmm, launchpad.net doesn't seem to be working atm
<td123> nvm
<td123> fine, I'll file a bug, couldn't find anything related which was reported
<DeviceZer0> anyone know why the stable thunderbird ppa has been disabled? https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable is it due to ubuntu now using tb?
<micahg> DeviceZer0: because Firefox 7 isn't released yet?
<micahg> DeviceZer0: you can still get 6.0.2 which is the current stable
<micahg> I'll reenable publishing on release day after upstream releases
<DeviceZer0> well..ive been using the thunderbird ppa on 11.04
<DeviceZer0> trying to see what ppa's have been built for 11.10 so far...trying to install beta2
<micahg> DeviceZer0: oneiric has 7.0b3 for thunderbird which is latest current
<DeviceZer0> oh. ok. awesome
<DeviceZer0> i guess i was still in the mindsight of ubuntu having old versions...
<DeviceZer0> as iirc has been the case in the past
<micahg> dev release is usually up to date
<knightstalker> Heyz,libcogl2 is removed so partial upgrade is necessary and expected?
<urlin2u> knightstalker, I still have libcogl2,and get the same partial, in general these things work themselves out; by waiting for the packages missing to be included, i other words updae at your own risk.
<urlin2u> in*
<knightstalker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1848491
<knightstalker> "New clutter (libclutter0_1.8.0-1) and mutter (libmutter0_3.1.92) depend on libcogl5 instead of old libcogl2. This is why you cannot install them now or else, gnome-shell is removed"
<knightstalker> Doesn't seem to be missing,but to be replaced
<knightstalker> licogl5 will be installed as additional package in this update
<urlin2u> missing in the update cluster.
<knightstalker> you mean that even if its replaced,they can do something that Update Manager makes sure its safe?
<knightstalker> If thats the case I thing I'll wait :p
<knightstalker> think*
<urlin2u> knightstalker, I'm not a developer, but if this is the problem it will be worked out, I'm not updating as well till all is clear, I ran a update && upgrade and it failed as well, before checking the update manager, I rarely use it lol.
<knightstalker> Thanks :)
<bullgard4> What does this response mean: '~$ sudo dhclient eth0; RTNETLINK answers: File exists.'?
<Volkodav> what's up with gir1.2-cogl-1.0 <== causes partial upgrade for 2 days now ?
<jbicha> Volkodav: it's only been 24 hours & we're waiting on caribou which might be a couple days
<Volkodav> ok so to wait is a good option
<Q-FUNK> seems that gnome-shell and gnome-tweak-tool both need a rebuild against recent gnome3 depends. is it worth filing a bug for that?
<micahg> Q-FUNK: gnome-shell is dep-wait
<micahg> Q-FUNK: gnome-tweak-tool should be fine after gnome-shell builds
<Q-FUNK> micahg: ah, it's already queued?
<micahg> Q-FUNK: yep, 3.1.92 is waiting on caribou
<Q-FUNK> ok, good to know. thanks!
<micahg> Q-FUNK: gjs needs sponsoring if you're up for it, so gnome-shell won't need yet another rebuild when caribou comes along :)
<Q-FUNK> I also have another issue, but I'm not usre what is causing it.  even though this desktop has always been configured to use fi_FI, gnoem suddenly thinks that I'm using lv_LV.  since this is gnome3, I have no idea what could cause it. any hint?
<Q-FUNK> micahg: I sadly don't have rights to main, except for one package.
<micahg> not me, sorry, but some of the other wise people might
<micahg> Q-FUNK: all this stuff is in universe
<Q-FUNK> is it just a straight build upload?
<micahg> it's a bzr branch in the sponsorship quee
<micahg> *queue
<micahg> Q-FUNK: we should probably move to -motu to discuss it
<thotz> hello, has anyone this problem: when I close a maximized window then there are a few black stripes at the top left side?
<thotz> i
<thotz> i am using beta 2
<vega-> how do i disable this "crash report system", appport or whatever?
<vega-> i don't need it popping up every 2 minutes when something crashes
<vega-> besides it never manages to send any reports for that matter
<moin> I am not able to install gnome-shell after upgrading to beta2, i get the error: gnome-shell : Depends: libcogl2 (>= 1.7.4) but it is not going to be installed
<moin> i have all my required repositories enabled.
<moin> someone help  me with the above problem.
<moin> am i in the wrong channel or what, someone surely knows how i can resolve the problem above, i thought we have  ubuntu developers here,or just a bunch of helpless users?
<hej> moin, and the problem is?
<tomodachi> moin: you sure know how to ask for help
<moin> i just posted  above about not being able to install gnome-shell after upgrading to beta2, i get the  error: nome-shell : Depends: libcogl2 (>= 1.7.4) but it is not going to be  installed
<moin> tomodachi: hej ^
<hej> you've proberbly got this question a few times but... what is the updated ETA on Beta2? according to the roadmap it was scheduled to yesterday
<moin> hej: am afraid, so?
<moin> what if it was scheduled for yesterday?
<vega-> beta2 is released, read the topic
<moin> i installed it and it broke my gnome3-session in favor of unity which i dont find appealing at all
<ActionParsnip> moin: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> moin: Unity runs in Gnome3, Unity is not a DE
<moin> ActionParsnip: bug 856481, after a google
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 856481 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell is not installable after last upgrade" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856481
<moin> ActionParsnip: i know unity runs in gnome3, what i care for is gnome3-shell, unity shell, am afraid, sucks!
<ActionParsnip> moin: I use LXDE so imho Gnome Desktop in general sucks
<ActionParsnip> moin: I do however use it so I can help others
<moin> ActionParsnip: gnome desktop sucks too, i dont differ, but with gnome-shell extensions, its customizable. Unity isnt customizable, that, i beleive is why many *open* source users detaste it
<ActionParsnip> moin: I've also seen people with dual screens suffer with it
<moin> Gnome2 interface sucked compared to windows* interfaces, but we still survived as linux users because Gnome was customizable. You could do away with the panels and have awn and cairo dock beutify your desktop
<ActionParsnip> KDE is nice and simple too
<moin> tell me how i can do away with that dash, or taskbar or whatever unity develpers call it, its almost impossible. Gorcing users to have to do with what comes with the OS, doesnt microsoft do that too, Canonical is slowly becoming the Microsoft of Linux Community
<ActionParsnip> moin: install a different DE and you will be fine
<hej> :)
<ActionParsnip> moin: xfce is a lot like gnome2 classic desktop
<moin> ActionParsnip: anyways about Gnome3-shell being installable, i got the answer here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11277115
<moin> so i'll be patiant till packages arte rebuilt
<ActionParsnip> moin: they don't for ce you in any way at all. There is Kubuntu, XUbuntu and LUbuntu which do not use the Unity stuff you dislike. YOU chose to install the gnome based one..
<vega-> i think canonical tries to mimic apple more than microsoft...
<moin> ActionParsnip: I LOVE gtk3, its cooler than the counterparts used in KDE or XFCE so i'll stick to Gnome, do away with what sucks and live happily ever after. but I cant and I believe even Shuttleworth himself usually experiences trouble with Unity. He just doesnt want to admit it,
<jpds> vega-: https://twitter.com/DEVOPS_BORAT/status/112178188913868800
<moin> May the true unity diehards please stand up ....
<jml> My screen dims after 10 seconds of inactivity, even though the power is plugged in.
<moin> then go fuck yourselves!
<bazhang> moin, stop that
<jml> where would I file a bug about this?
<ActionParsnip> moin: some love it, some hate it. I don't care personally. Just change DE and your moaning will stop
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<ActionParsnip> jml: check power options first
<jml> ActionParsnip: Of course. There's no option at all for dimming the display.
<ActionParsnip> jml: could run:  ubuntu-bug acpi
<jml> There's a checkbox under "Screen" that says "Dim display to save power"
<jml> But no way of enabling that for battery usage.
<gnomie> oneiric [unity2d] successfully installed on pentium4 2.66ghz, 1 gig ram, integrated graphics! :D
<macer1> gnomie, and how it works ;)?
<gnomie> usb wifi dongle too.. it works~!
<gnomie> ubuntuone is behaving quite well too as far as sync'ing and nautilus integration
<gnomie> oneconf-query has been bugging out though
<vega-> it keeps crashing all the time
<gnomie> thunderbird's setup is quite elegant too. impressed
<gnomie> no more googling about it
<gnomie> the installer is slick as well.. glad to see it doesn't 'check' if the puter is plugged in [lulz]
<gnomie> too long enough to scratch that one
<gnomie> s/too/took
<gnomie> but, was sad that software center didnt list irssi [only smuxi] had to install via terminal [which kinda eluded me when tried to search for it in dash]
<gnomie> terminal , that is
<gnomie> it shows up now though..
<gnomie> whew
<gnomie> another weird thing that happens every time i fresh install is that launchpad refuses to accept my password
 * gnomie shrugs
<gnomie> once i get it going [setting a new one] is fine
<greywulf> ubuntu 10.04 update manager offering a partial upgrade. Is this bad?
<arand> greywulf: Tends to be, although, depends on the circumstance, also, 10.04 is supported in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<kbroulik> hm the Kernel 3.0 changelog says "Native screen brightness changing for intel i915" but without acpi_osi=Linux nothing happens and with acpi_osi=Linux the brightness is changeable but in weird steps. dark, extremly bright, a bit bright, dark, a bit more bright etc
<macer1> if it works with acpi_osi, it is your BIOS bug...
<dudism> good morning vietnam
<dudism> i still wonder why apt-get is so slow on my computer
<dudism> i use btrfs
<DeadPanda> can anyone confirm whether the binary libguestfs packages are working on 11.10?  it's the only thing keeping me from testing the beta
<BluesKaj> dudism, doubt the fs has much to do with the internet speed from the repos
<gnomie> DeadPanda: we are currently looking for fearless testers
<gnomie> since you're a DeadPanda , i think you kinda meet the criteria
<DeadPanda> gnomie, heh ;) yeah, I guess there's only one way to find out (they're not in the repo's though anyway, so I'm not sure it's of value to the Ubuntu team)
 * gnomie munches on wonton soup with shrimps
<BluesKaj> Fonts can't be adjusted in system settings as root and.it's a pi** off when using a large monitor from 10ft away.  The settings shows the correct font size and type , but they aren't applied
<BluesKaj> on KDE ^
<BluesKaj> been like this for weeks now
<BluesKaj> and I forgot to mention there's bug in the launchpad bug report link , it can't find a browser to link up from help section of the app
<hacked_kernel> I upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04 and I installed KDE and gnome-shell after some configurations now I'm unable to login to Unity, only Unity 2D working, I removed gnome-shell and reinstalled unity and still having that problem
<ironhalik> hmm
<ironhalik> is there any way to install caffeine on oneiric? :>
<ActionParsnip> !info kaffeine oneiric
<ubottu> kaffeine (source: kaffeine): versatile media player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 357 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: its in the main repo so just run: sudo apt-get install kaffeine
<ironhalik> its caffeine, as in the screensaver inhibitor
<ironhalik> !info caffeine
<ubottu> Package caffeine does not exist in oneiric
<ironhalik> :>
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: it's k for kaffeine as its a Kde app ;)
<ironhalik> yeah :>
<IdleOne> what can I install to test a webcam?
<arand> IdleOne: Cheese is in by default, no=
<arand> s/=/?/
<IdleOne> arand: yeah, sorry thought I was in #kubuntu.
<IdleOne> arand: something not gtk?
<arand> Don't know I'm afraid
<IdleOne> don't know why I need to install half of gnome to get cheese :/
<IdleOne> heh, Kamera
<IdleOne> should have known :)
<drussell> IdleOne: software centre search suggests Kamera or Kamoso?
<IdleOne> drussell: yup just found it, thanks.
<drussell> IdleOne: np
<IdleOne> hmm kamera is for digital cams
<rigved> hi everyone. apt-get tells me that 31 packages are being kept back from being upgraded. how do i fix this problem?
<IdleOne> you wait for them to be ready.
<gnomefreak> rigved: update-manager should do it if they are safe. or you can use dist-upgrade but be careful some may need to be kept back. if you can pastebin the output of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> console-* is safe to remove there was another package with it that is also safe to remove
<gnomefreak> consolus maybe the name. hell i dont remember
<gnomefreak> there are held back packages that are safe to upgrade only because they install other things but others will remove packages that are needed
<gnomefreak> deja-dup ubuntu-desktop are safe to upgrade
<rigved> IdleOne, gnomefreak: ok. i will wait and see what happens. just for your info, i had installed a clean beta 1. this is not an upgrade from natty.
<gnomefreak> nost should be ok to upgrade but i would need to see what ones. try using dist-upgrade and see what it wants to remove. but check here before letting it remove anything
<bjsnider> gnome-shell is being held back by a dependency wait
<rigved> gnomefreak: apt-get upgrade output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695664/
<rigved> gnomefreak: apt-get dist-upgrade output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695665/
<gnomefreak> rigved: thanks
<rigved> gnomefreak: so, should i do the dist-upgrade? i remember that there was a safe upgrade switch also, but not sure about this
<gnomefreak> rigved: dist-upgrade is safe
<ripps> I'm having some problems with a package that doesn't work anymore, can someone join me #ubuntu-packaging
<gnomefreak> the package it wants to remove has a new major version update
<ripps> sorry, that was meant for #ubuntu-motu
<rigved> gnomefreak: ok. thanks
<gnomefreak> rigved: not at the moment i have alot of things im working on since i havent been here for a while
<gnomefreak> shoot
<rigved> IdleOne: thanks.
<AkariTakai> Question: Anyone know how to get rid of the dot-grid in the unity-greeter? I've checked Google and the /etc/lightdm/*.conf files and there doesn't seem to be any no dot grid option.
<Name141> Hello, can anyone tell me if 11.10 will not have Gnome (or ubuntu-classic) as an option ?
<IdleOne> correct
<IdleOne> but
<IdleOne> !notunity
<ubottu> To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<Name141> IdleOne: so that will fix the crappy new GUI ?
<Name141> that Ubuntu is pushing
<IdleOne> fix it no, it will give you the option at boot to select either gnome-shell or gnome-panel ( similar to classic gnome)
<Name141> Alrighty.  I might just use an LTS, since I'm only looking for an XP replacement for this "non-gaming machine" now.
<Name141> Probably might be better and less maintanance than a regular install ?
<AkariTakai> Does anyone know anything about the new lightdm login screen?
<IdleOne> 10.04 is a good option if you want the classic gnome look.
<IdleOne> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Name141> alrighty.
<IdleOne> still has almost 4 years left on server support
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<AkariTakai> !lightdm
<AkariTakai> !unity-greeter
<IdleOne> AkariTakai: I think there is very little documentation on lightdm but I might be wrong
<AkariTakai> :( That's what I've been finding. I was hoping that maybe there was a website people knew about but Google missed or something. :(
<Name141> IdleOne: I suppose since that's all the direct questions about the Beta or next release I shall part this one.
<jbicha> AkariTakai: perhaps http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk/view/head:/data/lightdm.conf
<jbicha> and you can stick those options in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<AkariTakai> Thanks, I'll keep messing around with it.
<rigved> is there a .conf file in lightdm where i can change the login theme?
<rigved> ok. don't bother. found it. /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf
<AkariTakai> My only guess based on what I'm seeing is that the dots are present in the theme ubuntu ships with lightdm, because changing the background picture via conf optiosn does not remove them.
<AkariTakai> Gonna go poke around in the source and report back
<jbicha> AkariTakai: alternatively, you could create your own greeter to lay things out as you like
<sajimon> hello there, im trying to install oneiric beta 2, but installator hang during the process, anyone encountered simmilator problem?
<OerHeks> sajimon, the installer can take some time to calculate, see if numlock works. here it took 30 minutes to make space for Oneiric.
<OerHeks> sajimon, get a drink, you will notice the next step, with the big earth time map
<sajimon> OerHeks: in fact it hangs on "installing packages" step, its after "copying packages"
<sajimon> im trying again, this time i ran ubiquity from terminal to check for debug messages
<mihai_> hello, i have  a problem concerning time indicator: it shows "Time" instead of the actual time. Can someone help me, please?
<alex_mayorga> the side bar doesn't pop-up when I move the mouse to the right, am I doing it wrong?
<alex_mayorga> is it a known bug?
<Wolfsherz> hi, can you tell me how to create a starter in oneiric?
<alex_mayorga> Wolfsherz: Windows key "startup application"
<Wolfsherz> i always want to start the gnome-terminal with --geometry=90x25, so i need a customized starter for this
<Wolfsherz> alex_mayorga: thank you, but that is not what I need =)
<alex_mayorga> Wolfsherz: ups, sorry
<jbicha> Wolfsherz: did you try Edit>Profile Preferences>Use custom default terminal size
<aqualuk> hi
<aqualuk> i'm running lubuntu 11.10 and i have a big problem with my system language
<Wolfsherz> jbicha: doh, that is new, right?
<aqualuk> i installed the german language pack to try something (that didn't work but that's not my point) and then removed the language pack (all with the lubuntu gui for languages)
<aqualuk> and my half system is in german and the other half is in english and i can't set it to english
<aqualuk> is that a known bug or do you have any idea what i can do
<aqualuk> ok i can solve the problem by myself
<aqualuk> the solution was to install the german pack and reboot, then uninstall it and reboot one more time
<OerHeks> hi, why is there no option to disable screen power ? http://picpaste.com/pics/scherm-vt783Jnj.1316800345.png
<bjsnider> OerHeks, that is a gnome 3 issue
<bjsnider> there is a way to do it, but it's a more complicated command than just an easy switch
<bjsnider> and i'm not implying that i know the command
<OerHeks> i am surpriced, that's all
<alex_mayorga> what's up wit a red alert icon
<alex_mayorga> big one at the top centre of the screen
<OerHeks> red alert, after an update ? that is the sign you should reboot
<OerHeks> (for changes to take effect)
<OerHeks> oer@Oneirix:~$ uptime  20:02:28 up 14:05,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<dizzey> Not sure if this is the rigth channel to ask, if not please point me to the rigth one.  Im running ubuntu 11.10 64bit and i am trying to get 3d acceleration working in "play on  linux" (wine) it seems to be some problem with getting the rigth 32bit libs for my  nvidiqa card
<alex_mayorga> OerHeks: no, it says "The update information is outdated..."
<OerHeks> i would use " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade " to reload the update information again
<Guest1234> hello all. I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 beta2....i did a clean install...and now when i goto log in as my normal user(i kept /home partition)....it goes to login..then drops me back at the login screen.
<Guest1234> also...there is a guest account(which in this case is good since i was able to login with guest and come here!)...but normally i would not want this guest account by default
<dizzey> Guest1234: if you dont have any imported settings delete the . folders in your homedir
<dizzey> Guest1234: they usaly have settings for all applikations that may not match the new system
<dizzey> Guest1234: .config .gtk etc
<Guest1234> dizzey: well...specifically which ones? ...ive had this same home partition for YEARS hehe...i have many many settings in dot folders i dont want to loose :)
<dizzey> thats true =) sadly i dont know exactly wich ones
<dizzey> but the ones used by unity if that is the window manager
<Guest1234> yea
<Guest1234> hmm
<Guest1234> this could be a pita finding out which ones
<dizzey> Guest1234: hmms but then im guessing you dont actuly need to delete them
<dizzey> make a new account from the shell and se if it is working with that user
<escott> Guest1234, the guest account can be disabled by setting [SeatDefaults] allow-guest=false in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<dizzey> then we know if it is old settings
<Guest1234> well..im logged in as the "guest" account
<Guest1234> and its working
<Guest1234> so its def something specific to my normal user
<dizzey> Guest1234: hmms try moving .folders to some backup dir until it's working
<dizzey> Guest1234: then you have backups if your missing someting
<Guest1234> yea
<Guest1234> That would work...but a pita. Id love to find just what folders unity or w/e is using
<Guest1234> im scouring around for solutions
<dizzey> Guest1234: Just delete the configuration files/folders of unity in your home folder,. seems like .unity or .local/share/unity
<dizzey> and probably the the unity gconf setting. Search in .gconf folder.
<Guest1234> hmm ok
<dizzey> thats from google so dont know if it's the rigth answer
<Guest1234> bah. yea. no ~/.unity/ folder
<Guest1234> and no unity folder in ~/.local/share
<trism> Guest1234: you could try: unity --reset;
<Guest1234> i cant actually get in as that user
<dizzey> Guest1234: sure you can
<dizzey> Guest1234: do an ctrl + alt + f1 and log in to the console
<Guest1234> yea
<dizzey> if you dont have the trouble that im having on my laptop
<dizzey> no graphics in the console
<Guest1234> it was my impression that unity --reset just restarted your current unity with default settings
<Guest1234> that didnt work
<dizzey> try moving the .gconf folder
<Guest1234> oh wait
<Guest1234> i JUST noticed.
<dizzey> if they dont have a .unity folder i would not be suprised if they keept all settings in gconf
<Guest1234> my home folder is not owned by me
<dizzey> or d-conf
<Guest1234> ubuntu did not reset permissions
<Guest1234> older user = mike...home folder = /home/mike. NEW user = mike...home folder = /home/mike....but the new mike has a diff uid
<Guest1234> and ubuntu did not recursively chown the new home
<dizzey> i should have thougth of that
<dizzey> have happend to me before
<Guest1234> i didnt notice until i tried poking around the files
<Guest1234> well...ive never had it happen on a ubuntu install...iave had it happen on different distros
<dizzey> nowdays i never keep any important files in my home folder so i never keep it
<Guest1234> doing a chown now.
<Guest1234> i backup the most important files to spideroak or dropbox
<Guest1234> brb....hopefully with my normal irc client.
<dizzey> i keep all my documents on a svn server and all other stuff on my file server
<Fen-> is there any way to reverse updates ?
<Fen-> i mean for example to reverse changes from prev update
<Guest1234> hello all. Does anyone know the command to restart xorg? /etc/init.d/gdm restart used to work...but has not since 10.10 iirc.
<Guest1234> I vaugly remember a weird command like "pr restart" or something very short like that.
<Guest1234> but cannot find it via google
<dizzey> Fen-: yes and no . you cant but if you where running a filesystem with snapshot support then you could do a rollback
<Fen-> hmm
<Fen-> i got ext3
<rww> so no
<rww> Guest1234: sudo service gdm restart?
<Guest1234> rww: if im not mistaken that does not work either.
<Fen-> rww:  well some backup software saved snapshots
<Guest1234> somethign changed in 11.04 iirc and restarting gdm does not actually restart xorg
<jbicha> Guest1234: I just use sudo pkill X which might not be the best way to do it
<Guest1234> hmm
<Guest1234> ok gonna try something brb
<Guest1234> dammit. no gdm service in 11.10
<Guest1234> this should not be so hard to find out
<Guest1234> all i need to do is restart xorg lol
<trism> Guest1234: probably lightdm: sudo restart lightdm
<Guest1234> trism: hmm
<NickName321> trying to restart lightdm does not actually restart xorg
<NickName321> well...it at least does not make xorg reload the xorg.conf
<NickName321> pkill Xorg did not force it to reload the conf either
<NickName321> this is retarded.
<jbicha> reboot
 * gnomefreak doesnt have a xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> i still havent found a way to drop back to default drivers
<bjsnider> jbicha, there's the caribou!
<bjsnider> soon, all of my gnome-shell issues will be fixed
<dr`venom_> I can't change the screen brightness on my dell xps17 L702x laptop. Can someone please help me fix the issue.
<Fen-> bawawawa i think its reinstall time lol
<Fen-> :p
<Fen-> just hope i dont install beta2 updates by accident :S
<larno> hi everyone
<larno> I need some help regarding nvidia optimus in beta2
<larno> is there an "easy" way to enable nvidia gpu?
<larno> I don't need the GPU switching functionality
<larno> I just want to have nvidia enabled
<dr`venom_> <larno> just out of curiosity, are you able to change your screen brightness on your system?
<larno> just a sec
<larno> where is the setting to change the brightness in beta2?
<dr`venom_> <larno> Can you check using the keyboard hotkeys
<urlin2u> larno, I use the fn key and the arrows
<larno> it's not working
<larno> the problem can be with asus laptop keyboard shortcuts
<dr`venom_> Ok, so it is not just me...
<bjsnider> afaik ther is no optimus support at all in linux
<larno> or that I'm currently working on the external monitor
<larno> and the laptop monitor is disabled
<larno> there is bumblebee and ironhide
<urlin2u> larno, I can only change the netbooknot the monitor as well
<dr`venom_> <urlin2u> do you have a dell laptop as well?
<urlin2u> no a acer
<dr`venom_> ok
<mongy> #ubuntu-offtopic
<mongy> argh
<mongy> Any else have a problem with dash whereby you search for a recent file, click it nothing happens, but works the 2nd time you do it?
<dr`venom_> <mongy> My dash works just fine.
<mongy> might have to install fresh beta2 then maybe.
<dr`venom> is anyone else in here having trouble with not being able to change their screen's brightness level?
<sirninja> I just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my computer, and the installation appears to go fine, but when I reboot, I get the message: "efi invalid arch independent ELF magic" in grub
<urlin2u> sirninja, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741953  naty but the commands are thesame I believe.
<urlin2u> you have to know the partition though
<sirninja> urlin2u: I saw that post, but when i get to the command "linux ...." it says linux: command not found
<sirninja> and I changed the partitions accordingly
<urlin2u> sirninja, are you sure your making this exactly like this. set root=(hd0,msdos5)
<urlin2u> you j\have to get the commands exact
<sirninja> if my partition is /dev/sda7 it would be "root=(hd0,msdos8)" right?
<urlin2u> no msdos7 I believe
<sirninja> I tried that as well. It's an ext4 partition, can grub read those or does it need to be ext3?
<urlin2u> partition type does not matter as far as I knlw
<sirninja> I'm not having any luck with the rescue prompt. Is there any way I can just get the installer to do it that way the first time?
<urlin2u> sirninja, that portion is a standard manual boot command set.
<urlin2u> sirninja, are you sure the Ubuntu partition is sad7
<urlin2u> sda7*
<sirninja> correct. I'm reading the post and it says "reboot (you should now get a full grub, not just grub-rescue)" but I'm still getting grub-rescue
<urlin2u> sirninja, I would just go to the ubuntu forums and start a thread t will be faster realy.
<sirninja> urlin2u: would chrooting in and install grub-pc work instead of what that post said?
<urlin2u> it
<sirninja> urlin2u: Guess I may have to do that. Thanks for your help though
<urlin2u> sirninja, you have grub-pc and grub-commons in ubuntu already, that is not the problem I would guess.
<urlin2u> no problem, the manual boot is a bit tricky.
<hacked_kernel> can anybody please pastebin the default apt sources.lst file ?
<urlin2u> hacked_kernel, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<mongy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/695835/   for gb mirror and partner enabled.
<hacked_kernel> thanks
<mongy> hmm, let me bookmark that repogen
<mongy> hacked, oh and its natty
<urlin2u> you can choose the release
<mongy> lol, be quicker to use that repogen then
<mongy> urlin2u, yeah  I meant my sources
<alex_mayorga> I have an applet hogging 100% CPU here
<alex_mayorga> how do I file the bug?
<urlin2u> cool it is a cool page.
<mongy> not currently in oneiric
<urlin2u> alex_mayorga, an applet are you sure?
<alex_mayorga> urlin2u: yup! something like this one http://www.hobsoft.com/tests/jwttest.jsp
<urlin2u> alex_mayorga, linux is not even mentioned
<alex_mayorga> urlin2u: it is "Test HOBLink JWT from Windows, Linux, Sun Solaris, Apple Mac"
<urlin2u> alex_mayorga, not sure of whats happening, and that is anot a applet causing tye problem but a third party no bugs are 3rd party.
<urlin2u> you bug report on actual ubuntu apps.
<alex_mayorga> icedtea is an ubuntu app last time I checked
<urlin2u> alex_mayorga, yes but is icetea the problem?
<urlin2u> alex_mayorga, are you trying to test a firewall?
<alex_mayorga> given that it works just fine on an XP virtual box using Oracle Java, I would think so
<alex_mayorga> and anything that uses 100% CPU is buggy IMHO
<alex_mayorga> bug 857776 FWIW
<urlin2u> alex_mayorga, sure but your using a 3rd party to get that the bug reporting is for a buggy ubuntu app.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 857776 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "High CPU usage from java 98% - 100% " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857776
<urlin2u> alex_mayorga, lol good luck with that.
<gnomie> no lol ifs or buts. fix him!  >:(
<alex_mayorga> urlin2u: I have in the past, see http://icedtea.classpath.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=721
<ubottu> icedtea.classpath.org bug 721 in Plugin "IcedTeaPlugin.so cannot run g_main_context_iteration on a different thread unless a different GMainContext *context is used [Crashes Mozilla Nightly]" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<alex_mayorga> ;)
<urlin2u> gnomie, go eat your bran flakes.
<gnomie> openjdk isn't acting up here ..
<urlin2u> alex_mayorga, first it was a applet you are i=on the moon no exating details, and this is not the channel anyway, are your emplot-yers running oneiric.
<alex_mayorga> urlin2u: of course not, is all Windows 7 in the desktop
<gnomie> system is sluggish but cpu is fine .. i believe reason to be low ram, i got about 30 thousand bytes into swap, way more than i ever had
<gnomie> considering i only got one gig, unity2d is still operational
<gnomie> if i had pci graphics i'd have better performance.. need $20
<gnomie> am confident in saying oneiric can run on older low end systems under some conditions. i did have a crash with multiple apps running tho
<gnomie> that being said, 11.04 was much more responsive on this box
<gnomie> and i did have unity2d going there as well
<gnomie> at this stage..
<soee> hi, guys do you have problems to run system after upgrade 11.04 -> 11.10b2 ?
<genii-around> soee: Better to just say how far along it is booting  and then what is happening. eg: grub halts.. or grub goes, then just a purple screen hangs... or so on
<soee> genii-around, i can pick system from grup than it hangs with full blue screen with some artefacts at top, when i choose recovery mode it hangs also at the second line (something about ram disc etc) but if i press enter after few second system starts (gdm shows up) and i can login
<soee> *grub
<soee> during upgrade there were some errors in console about pixbuff and icon-cache
<soee> there are also 2 dependency problems: kdepim-dev libboost-dev
<soee> but im not sure if this is booting related
<genii-around> soee: The pixbuf/icon-cache errors are not to worry over
<genii-around> soee: What video driver were you using before upgrade?
<soee> 280.13
<genii-around> So Nvidia
<soee> yes
<genii-around> soee: does lsmod| grep nv    show it is currently loaded?
<soee> genii-around, soee@soee-desktop:~$ lsmod| grep nv
<soee> nvidia              11713772  40
<genii-around> soee: Is the nouveau driver also loaded at the same time?
<soee> how can i check this ?
<genii-around> soee: lsmod| grep nouveau
<genii-around> If it just comes back to command prompt then it's not loaded
<soee> genii-around, http://pastebin.com/bjhUmipX
<genii-around> soee: Can you pastebin please contents of /etc/default/grub
<soee> genii-around, http://pastebin.com/2Jh8cdnX
<genii-around> soee: OK. The idea here is to make sure only the nvidia driver loads, which means to change line 11 to read: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"      and then sudo update-grub. For the editing you need admin rights so either kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub  or sudo nano /etc/default/grub ( I assume kde because you were in #kubuntu previous to here)
<soee> ok ill try after update my fancontrol configuration :) one moment
<genii-around> soee: I must leave soon, but hopefully someone else can help you further afterwards
<soee> ok brb ill try to reboot
<pythonsnake> is 11.10 going to break my laptop
<jbicha> pythonsnake: absolutely
<jbicha> or maybe
<pythonsnake> ?!
<soee> genii-around, thank you :)
<genii-around> soee: You're welcome
<charlie-tca> I would say jbicha is correct, too
<jbicha> my wife's laptop died and she was running oneiric...
<jbicha> I tell her it had nothing to do with Ubuntu though...
<jbicha> it's not really a bug I care to reproduce though, lol
<rww> why on earth were you running oneiric on it
<jbicha> because I'm a Ubuntu developer and I like to break things
<pythonsnake> lol.
<rww> jbicha: that's what /your/ laptop is for
<pythonsnake> w
<pythonsnake> t
<pythonsnake> f
<pythonsnake> windows 8 wants to prevent installing any other os
<jbicha> I'm a developer, I like to break other people's things too
<AlanBell> on the first page of the installer there is a link to "release notes"
<AlanBell> which opens http://ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> should I file a bug about that?
<charlie-tca> Is that the same as bug 856773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 856773 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Welcome Screen: Cannot reach 'release notes' link with keyboard only." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856773
<AlanBell> nope, but it is already filed as bug 840983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 840983 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "release notes link incorrect" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840983
 * AlanBell subscribes the release manager
<nanobolic> seemed to have lost my plugins for gedit like terminal and python console has anyone else gotten this?
<nanobolic> if I restart gedit they appear to come back but once I enable any of them like bracket completion I loose all of them
<nanobolic> is there a way to start gedit from a terminal in verbose mode?
<tomodachi> ionite: KDE is a desktop enviroment, like a "skin" or a gui" ubuntu itself supports different desktop enviroments like gnome, /win 10
<coz_> is there a mini iso available yet
<nanobolic> coz_, I believe there is one called ubuntu-core
<coz_> nanobolic,  mmm I will try to find that
<coz_> m if anyone has a link to a mini,, i would appreciate it :)
<gnomie> plugins section of thunderbird glitchy
<gnomie> nice design though..
<MonkeyDust> in Unity i cannot find a normal menu with everything in it - hints & tips?
<DeviceZer0> bah..all of a sudden im not getting any sound
 * gnomie reads about peripheral component interconnect 
<urlin2u> MonkeyDust, I use synapse for searches, not the same thing as a menu though,
<charlie-tca> MonkeyDust: there is no normal menu in Unity
<jbicha> MonkeyDust: click More Apps from the Dash that shows up when you click the Ubuntu button
<MonkeyDust> a normal menu is too far fetched ;)
<urlin2u> MonkeyDust, not part of the new DE, you will have to adapt, or use a distro that has one you like.
<gnomie> use the dash, in russia, dash searches YOU
<urlin2u> xubuntu has a normal DE soto speak.
<MonkeyDust>  i use Mint
<MonkeyDust> just checking about this menu in Unity
<gnomie> mint not supported here
<MonkeyDust> i know
 * gnomie puts swap to work !  :D
<gwallace1234> I am trying to update to the latest beta for Kubuntu, and was wanting to know if that can be done from command line.  I changed the settings in sources, and notifier is not allowing the beta update to show.
<urlin2u> gwallace1234, if your running 11.10 it is just update && upgrade
<urlin2u> gwallace1234, there is a packge miossing right now though in th ibunet dide causing partial upgrades not the best time to try I think.
<urlin2u> ubuntu/distro
<gwallace1234> Urlin2u: I am running beta 1 currently.  I did the update && upgrade, and downloaded about 173 updates.  I know that firefox and thunderbird should be at ver 7, but they are still ver 6
<gwallace1234> urlin2u: Will try again later this weekend, maybe they will get it fixed by then.
<urlin2u> gwallace1234, when did you install I had 7 on both on a beta1 install?
<tuv0k> any problems installing jubuntu bea 2 using the desktop 64bit iso?
<gwallace1234> urlin2u: I did a clean install of the first beta, and it has ver 6 of both.
<tuv0k> k
<tuv0k> kubuntu
<urlin2u> gwallace1234, hmm maybe kubuntu is as different as I always thought it was.
<gnomie> as different as gnome?
<urlin2u> tuv0k, thanks for the passive agressive posts.
<gwallace1234> urlin2u: prob a diff between gnome and KDE.  Guess i will wait and try again, or wait for the final release.  THanks
<tuv0k> just looking for a real answer to my question in the channel I'm supposed to find it in?
<gnomie> urlin2u: you're weird
<urlin2u> gnomie, like looking is a mirror isn't it. :D
<urlin2u> in*
<gnomie> oddly enough, i got it the first time
<urlin2u> gnomie, I missed the post of the mangled Distro, so it looked like a PG post.
<urlin2u> my bad
<gnomie> never apologize; you're either right, or yer not
<urlin2u> gnomie, sorry but life is not a dichotomy
<gnomie> :(
<gnomie> only human
<gnomie> The PCI SIG strongly encourages 3.3 V PCI signaling,[5] requiring support for it since standard revision 2.3,[7] but most PC motherboards use the 5 V variant. Thus, while many currently available PCI cards support both, and have two key notches to indicate that, there are still a large number of 5 V-only cards on the market
<gnomie> c.2002
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-24
 * gnomie ponders the advance of technologies.. solid state societies! :o
<MrFisherman> im logging in as root automatically for some reason on 11.10
<MrFisherman> ?
<bjsnider> sounds like you're at the wrong runlevel
<MrFisherman> whats that?
<bjsnider> look it up
<MrFisherman> lol
<MrFisherman> im googling the prob as we chat
<bjsnider> you're kind of in a troubleshooting mode
<MrFisherman> is their a terminal command?
<MrFisherman> sudo passwd -l root
<bjsnider> if you init 1 or 2 or whatever, you will reboot as root
<MrFisherman> will that perminantly disable my root acess?
<gnomie> you are root
<gnomie> some linux folk would consider that bliss
<MrFisherman> well on 11.10 when it happens the full desktop fails to load
<MrFisherman> im preatty stuck
<MrFisherman> i tried to reconfig lighdm an gdm
<MrFisherman> when lighdm come up for example, an i choose KDE, an empty session of unity comes up with only the unity panel.
<MrFisherman> one question, whats the command to start KDE from terminal?
<MrFisherman> WARN  2011-09-23 20:46:35 glib.glib-gobject <unknown>:0 instance of invalid non-instantiatable type `(null)'
<MrFisherman> WARN  2011-09-23 20:46:36 glib <unknown>:0 Unable to fetch children: Method "Children" with signature "" on interface "org.ayatana.bamf.view" doesn't exist
<MrFisherman> when i attempt to turn off auto login with system setting i get that errot
<MrFisherman> r
<funkyHat> flash appears not to be using pulseaudio, and it looks like an amd64/multiarch related issue. Anyone else noticed this?
<jbicha> funkyHat: https://bugbase.adobe.com/index.cfm?event=bug&id=2968177
<bjsnider> it uses pulse through alsa here
<bjsnider> that bug only talks about recording, not playback
<bjsnider> amusing that adobe says it doesn't have time to fix the bug, though
<kilrae> oneiric is getting me down
<kilrae> it's hanging on DHCP during install unless i remove the network cable
<kilrae> and installing the nvidia drivers broke the entire system
 * kilrae bashes his computer a little more
<funkyHat> Yep that will sort it
<kilrae> sometimes it helps
<kilrae> show it i'm serious, you know?
<dooglus> I just tried updating from 11.04 to the 11.10 beta using update-manager -d
<dooglus> now I can't boot the system :(  are there known bugs?
<kilrae> i saw one about updating on the website, something about it not working
<kilrae> i think for amd64
<dooglus> where might I find that?  which website?
<urlin2u> dooglus, what happens when you try to boot?
<dooglus> urlin2u: for a long time now, I've been puzzled as to why I get a blue screen with 'kubuntu 11.04' on it when I boot
<dooglus> urlin2u: I never found a way to get back to the black ubuntu 11.04 boot screen
<dooglus> urlin2u: and now when I boot I get the same kubuntu 11.10 screen, for a long time
<urlin2u> dooglus, what is the graphic chip/
<dooglus> urlin2u: then it says "waiting for network", then "waiting up to 60 seconds for network", then "booting without network", then nothing
<dooglus> urlin2u: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<dooglus> or maybe 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<dooglus> nothing special, anyway
<urlin2u> dooglus, there has been an broken in distro update for the last two days, this besides any previous problems may be part of this
<dooglus> I have booted a live USB - the first that came to hand was CentOS 6, but I doubt it matters
<urlin2u> hard to say though for myself.
<dooglus> urlin2u: I expect I can chroot into my hdd from the live USB and update or tinker - but don't know what to tinker with...
<dooglus> urlin2u: do you have a URL refering to the 'broken in distro update'?
<dooglus> after a while I can ctrl-alt-f2 and get a login prompt, but no networking
<urlin2u> dooglus, it has been all over this channel, and is on the ubuntu forums I'm sure hard to find the exact syntax to search with.
<dooglus> urlin2u: I'll scroll back through the logs then, thanks
<urlin2u> dooglus, np.
<kilrae> i'm getting really good at typing my decryption passwords at least
<kilrae> ok nvidia 173
<kilrae> ok, no crash, good stuff
<kilrae> no dual monitors either though
<kilrae> seems to be a pre-existing bug with 173
<kilrae> however current crashes things, so it might not be a good choice
<kilrae> i find it weird that 173 is the old version offered instead of 175, which worked
<bjsnider> there is no 175
<bjsnider> there was a 275
<bjsnider> what hardware is this?
<kilrae> geforce 9500
<kilrae> i thought current was 180
<kilrae> and google informs me that it has a memory bug of some kind
<bjsnider> witht hat hardware you should be using nvidia-current
<kilrae> i tried it
<bjsnider> it will work
<kilrae> i'm going to try again in a few minutes
<kilrae> the computer is restarting
<bjsnider> kilrae, did it work or not?
<kilrae> restarting again, the prior restart was for updates
<bjsnider> before you do that you can run a couple of commands to test it
<kilrae> it's already booting
<kilrae> so far no crashy
<kilrae> what commands did you have in mind?
<Onlyodin> Beta 2 released yesterday?
<rww> yup
<kilrae> excellent, dual monitors
<teamcoltra> Is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8284273 still the best guide for removing pulseaudio and using only ALSA?
<FoolishOwl> Hello, folks. I'm on 11.04, and considering the upgrade. I know my system is using grub-uefi, and is a dual-boot system -- I gather that may complicate things. Is that true?
<FoolishOwl> I'm unclear on how UEFI works.
<macer1> First, do a backup, OK?
<macer1> grub-efi will not be a problem
<dooglus> I managed to get the network up, but still can't get any kind of GUI up.  am stuck in a virtual console
<dooglus> when I ran 'ifup wlan0', the network came up, but got an error message that /run/network/ doesn't exist
<FoolishOwl> macer1, thanks. Is that from experience?
<dooglus> does /run/network/ exist for anyone else?
<macer1> FoolishOwl, well, yes. I am running grub-efi on my macbook :)
<FoolishOwl> It had me a bit puzzled -- at some point with 11.04, the updater kept asking to replace grub-efi with grub-pc, so I had to keep declining that upgrade.
<macer1> oh
<macer1> this is interesting...
<macer1> I was installing 11.10 beta clean btw. because it contained many efi fixes, including not bricking macs :D
<FoolishOwl> That's good. I saw a note that the 3.0 kernel has some uefi fixes.
<FoolishOwl> I've had annoying problems with reboots and shutdowns, and I've seen suggestions that it's connected to UEFI.
<macer1> FoolishOwl, my was kernel panic when trying to reboot or shutdown
<macer1> fixed in kernel 3.0 ;)
<FoolishOwl> Alrighty, then. I'll do the upgrade tomorrow.
<dooglus> can someone give me a URL to a beta2 i386 ISO please?
<FoolishOwl> I'm glad Thunderbird is finally the default.
<rww> dooglus: see the links on http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<rww> which is straight from the URL in the /topic
<rww> which you should read, because yay release notes
<dooglus> rww: I don't have a web browser
<dooglus> rww: since upgrading to 11.10 I can't run X, so want to reinstall
<rww> dooglus: you want Ubuntu rather than Kubuntu or Xubuntu or something, I take it?
<dooglus> rww: I run xubuntu, but usually start with the ubuntu iso
<rww> dooglus: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<dooglus> thanks
<rww> dooglus: ps, w3m is a command-line browser that I find useful in situations like that :)
<dooglus> rww: I've been struggling to use links2
<dooglus> in a probably-unrelated incident, all my odd-numbered function keys have stopped working
<dooglus> F2 through F12 are ok, F1 through F11 are broken.  does this make any sense at all?
<rww> o.O
<dooglus> that's what I thought
<dooglus> escape is broken too
<dooglus> right next to F1
<dooglus> all other keys are fine
<dooglus> I see packages usb-creator-gtk and usb-create-kde.  is there a command-line alternative?
<rww> dooglus: you can use dd for oneiric ISOs. sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdX
<rww> dooglus: where X is your USB stick's ID, see dmesg when you plug it in
<dooglus> rww: I'll check
<rww> (I note that dd only works on ISOs for oneiric (and higher, in the future), not <= natty)
<dooglus> rww: sdb1?
<rww> dooglus: it'd be sdb
<rww> dooglus: but yeah, that sounds reasonable if you have one hard disk
<dooglus> rww: I'd prefer to fix my existing install if possible...
<rww> I wouldn't be the person to ask about that, Xorg confuses me :(
<dooglus> rww: I think the problem is that the upgrade failed to update samba, and quit part way through
<dooglus> rww: I completed it using apt-get dist-upgrade, but I think there must be more steps to do
<dooglus> rww: lots of commands I run complain about "Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused"
<macer1> dooglus, looks like dbus is not started
<dooglus> rww: you're sure I dd to /dev/sdb not /dev/sdb1?
<rww> dooglus: yes
<macer1> dooglus, try sudo service dbus start
<dooglus> macer1: what do I use to restart it?
<macer1> or restart
<dooglus> doesn't seem to change anything
<macer1> dooglus, maybe because package is not installed correctly
<dooglus> macer1: I've tried reinstalling dbus
<dooglus> I tried removing the system_bus_socket too
<dooglus> but now it complains the file doesn't exist
<dooglus> I wonder what makes it
<shanky> hi, I have just upgrade to Beta 2, on a 64bits system and now flash plugin is not working, on some pages it said is missing on other is just displaying a black/blank image where a flash should be appeared
<shanky> seems that flash aid addon should help me
<iceroot> shanky: reinstall the package "flashplugin-downloader"
<shanky> iceroot: thanks, but that did not work, although flash-aid addon did :)
<lubosz> hi folks
<lubosz> what is happening here? http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/481523/
<lubosz> also, i removed lightdm (it wasn't launching any session). now i have to start GDM manually every login, but the boot log shows that GDM and lightdm start (yes i removed lightdm). how do i make gdm to start by login?
<iceroot> lubosz: source ~.bashrc && wine
<iceroot> should say "command not found"
<iceroot> source ~/.bashrc
<lubosz> i guess the bashrc is loaded when i start the terminal session anyway
<lubosz> so the first command would not do anything?
<lubosz> but lets try
<lubosz> nothing happened
<lubosz> source loads the env values from bashrc. which is loaded anyways
<lubosz> wine is obviously in the path
<iceroot> lubosz: its relaoding PATH imo
<Amaranth> lubosz: try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lubosz> Amaranth: thx i try that
<Amaranth> lubosz: what do you get for ls -l /usr/bin/wine?
<lubosz> owned by root, no symlink
<lubosz> its from the wine1.3 package from the winehq ppa
<lubosz> i guess
<lubosz> i hope its a 11.10 package
<iceroot> lubosz: dpkg -S /usr/bin/wine  will tell you the package
<lubosz> yeah, i did that
<lubosz> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/481527/
<lubosz> hm it does not say if its a 11.10 package
<lubosz> i cant spell the freaking release name
<lubosz> oreinic
<lubosz> whatever
<Amaranth> lubosz: i was hoping to see if /usr/bin/wine was executable
<lubosz> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9688 2011-09-16 06:49 /usr/bin/wine
<lubosz> yes it seems so
<Smedles> hi all - since a few weeks ago, my 11.10 system is not recognising the mac address of the NIC - so no network at bootup
<Amaranth> lubosz: do you have anything in your .bashrc, .profile, or .bash_aliases that changes wine?
<Smedles> I can fix using ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig eth0 hw ether <mac address>; ifconfig eth0 up
<iceroot> Smedles: ifconfig -a  is not showing eth0 with a mac?
<Smedles> but it's a pita
<Smedles> mac is showing as ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<lubosz> i do only have a custom bashrc, but it should not change anythin wine related
<Smedles> which is clearly incorrect
<lubosz> i try another user
<lubosz> same thing for the root
<iceroot> Smedles: if you enable pxe-boot at start-up is there a correct mac shown?
<iceroot> Smedles: at the pxe-boot-part
<Smedles> iceroot: pxe-boot in the bios you mean?
<iceroot> Smedles: correct, also called network-boot
<Smedles> or how do I enable pxe-boot
<lubosz> the bashrc is preetty much vanilla ubuntu
<iceroot> or netboot
<Smedles> ok will try that from the bios
<iceroot> Smedles: maybe also the mac is shown in bios
<Smedles> need to reboot for updates anyway
<Smedles> couldn't see the mac shown in bios
<iceroot> Smedles: also have a look at /etc/udev/rules.d/ for the persistent-netrules things if there is something set to the wrong mac
<iceroot> Smedles: udev is setting the eth-names depending on the mac, also you can set the mac to something else there
<Smedles> it has:
<Smedles> # PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)
<Smedles> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="1c:6f:65:c6:1d:b8", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<Smedles> which is the mac of the onboard nic
<iceroot> Smedles: that means that this mac always will be eth0
<iceroot> shanky: if you have another nic with a different mac it will never be eth0, also if its the only nic, it will never be eth0
<iceroot> shanky: wrong nick
<iceroot> SmedlesTP: ^
<SmedlesTP> I am using the onboard nic with that address
<SmedlesTP> hmmm pxe boot shows the client mac addr as ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<SmedlesTP> so seems my problem is hardware related :/
<iceroot> SmedlesTP: yes then its a "hardware" issue
<iceroot> SmedlesTP: i know some cases where aq bios-update was setting the4 mqac to an incorrect value
<iceroot> sorry, eeepc keyboard...
<SmedlesTP> will check gigabyte website for bios updates
<SmedlesTP> let's see if the reflash of bios helped, rebooting now
<SmedlesTP> nope - guess I'll contact gigabyte
<lubosz> can i install 32bit dev dependencies on a 64bit system? the thing ia-32 did last time?
<lubosz> http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/481536/
<lubosz> i think you all the 32bit
<jtaylor> depends, if the dependencies are multiarch same, elso no
<lubosz> jtaylor: how would you recommend to install the wine dependnecies? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/481538/
<jtaylor> install it in a 32bit chroot
<lubosz> also. do you think these are my drivers, or does the gnome packaging need some love? http://i.imgur.com/0emST.png
<lubosz> gnome 3.0 worked fine with the same nvidia driver on 11.04
<lubosz> gnome 3.1 works fine with the same driver on archlinux
<SmedlesTP> iceroot: thanks for your time - a bios reset did the trick - as in short the jumpers on the mainboard
<iceroot> Smedles: great :)
<Fen-> fluxbox works on 11.10 ?
<gnomie> @.o
<gnomie> don't know what's going on but system is freezing up on me. apport isn't catching anything; system monitor reports 100% cpu but all processes seem quiet. TOP isn't seeing anything either but only sys monitor reports 100% cpu; regarless, system is unstable. expecting to freeze over anytime soon...
<gnomie> o.@
<penguin42> when you say freeze does anything respond - e.g. capslock, can you ping it on the network?
<gnomie> frozen like dead penguin
<gnomie> no response
<penguin42> :-(
<penguin42> hmm - anything in the logs ?
<gnomie> am afraid to even open nautilus to check
<gnomie> there is a couple crashes in unity-2d-places and gtk-logout-helper [which i know has been reported already]
<gnomie> "apport: report /var/crash/_usr_lib_indicator-session_gtk-logout-helper.104.crash already exists and unseen, doing nothing to avoid disk usage DoS"
<gnomie> that sounds like a good one to blame
<gnomie> whatever is in /var/crash is stuff already reported by apport
<gnomie> ?
<gnomie> i mean, whats the difference between /var/crash and /var/log
<penguin42>  /var/crash is only where something has figured something has crashed - it's almost external to the thing that crashed; /var/log is just logs of some things that happen - not necessarily crashes
<gnomie> alright
 * gnomie searches launchpad for usr_lib_gnome_settings_daemon 
<gnomie> i got something on that
<gnomie> i suggest to back up often.. ubuntuone is working out fine so far, use it
<gnomie> ha! there are like a hundred dups of the gtk-logout-helper bug
<gnomie> sigh
<gnomie> 'medium importance'  0.o
<gnomie> it affects quite a lot of folk, on both 386 and x86_64 architectures
<gnomie> none seem to have proper debugging symbols tho
<gnomie> bug 852343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852343 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "gtk-logout-helper crashed with signal 5 in __libc_start_main()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852343
<gnomie> sike. still here. cool
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<gnomie> this isn't looking good for deadline
<BluesKaj> gnomie, just arrived so what isn't looking good for deadline?
<gnomie> 11.04 was pretty decent on this hardware here. this is nothing short of horrible from a usability standpoint [by comparison]  :(  my current confidence in oneiric isn't improving today. at least i was able to successfully install, so there is some hope
<jcook_5xdata> is any one having problem with Atheros AR285 when It ry to connect to wireless it crushes my whole system
<gnomie> thunderbird has some interface issues in its plugin section, although everything does work .. if you can get past all the flickering
<SirFunk> anyone know why apt is giving me all kinds of errors like: W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<gnomie> just ran a youtube video [flash started working again] but everything on screen is going at 10 frames per second. and i mean not just the video
<Fen-> hmm
<Fen-> i cant install my wireless drivers after update 2
<Fen-> * beta 2
<Fen-> broadcom
<Fen-> it gives me the driver but wont let me install it
<Fen-> broadcom STA
<Fen-> any hints ?
<Stanley00> SirFunk: try follow this link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75813.html
<Fen-> hmm
<Fen-> annoying >.<
<Fen-> says its blacklisted
<Fen-> in log
<Fen-> worked extremely well
<Fen-> hmm
<Fen-> hello ? :p
<gnomie> i know what it is.. it's the y2k12 bug! :o
<gnomie> those mayans, i tell ya
<FernandoMiguel> guud afternuun
<BluesKaj> hey FernandoMiguel
<pythonsnake> Hi
<pythonsnake> does 11.10 have a break effect when windows is closed ?
<bazhang> a break effect?
<pythonsnake> yeah
<pythonsnake> like glasses
<bazhang> which means what?
<pythonsnake> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uff_XHKFqgg
<pythonsnake> 1:03
<pythonsnake> or it's a custom effect?
<koud> will the updated kernel with powerregression fix be released for testing in beta?
<koud> or do I need to add some ppa?
<necreo> alright
<necreo> the 11.10b1 failed for me today (didnt start the network manager indicator) so I reformated and installed 11.10b2
<necreo> this one doesnt boot for me however
<Ian_Corne> something is dragging in gnome-session-fallback
<Ian_Corne> why?
<Pilif12p> Were all the music stores removed in Ryhthmbox in 11.10?
<robotti^> how to install ubuntu without ubiquity_
<penguin42> robotti^: Use the alternate install CD
<Ian_Corne> I think you can install a plugin Pilif12p
<Pilif12p> Ian_Corne: any idea which one?
<robotti^> penguin42: there is no means to install from cli
 * Pilif12p likes that store which he can't remember the name of that has free indie music  on it
<robotti^> I just must download alternate install cd
<robotti^> is it so
<Ian_Corne> Pilif12p: they're in banshee now
<penguin42> robotti^: I'm not sure, there is a 'debian installer' package that might do it, never tried it though
<robotti^> penguin42: just type debian installer
<robotti^> okay
 * Pilif12p sighs
<Pilif12p> and i have another question...
<Pilif12p> Why does Firefox open a new window when I click a link anywhere, that's not in Firefox or Thunderbird
<Pilif12p> Just a new window with my homepage
<Basomis> does mousekeys work in 11.10 b2?
<charlie-tca> As far as I know, it does. I use sticky keys here.
<Basomis> how do I enable them?
<charlie-tca> You have to open the dash, then search for accessibility
<rigved> robotti^: there is the Ubuntu minimal CD. it will only install the CLI. After that, you can boot into the CLI and install more stuff as you want.
<Stanley00> rigved: alternate cd do
<Stanley00> rigved: or if you have internet, use net boot CD
<rigved> robotti^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rigved> Stanley00: robotti^ asked for a cli way, so i suggested the minimal cd. i think that it is the same as the netinst cd of debian or what you were suggesting.
<Stanley00> rigved: sorry, my bad ;)
<rigved> Stanley00: np :)
<roasted> anybody know how to change the top window border in gnome shell?
<BluesKaj> what's the command to change keyboard's location/country ?
<Ian_Corne> there's setxkbmap
<Ian_Corne> and there for tty's dpkg-reconfigure
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, what follows the setxkbmap command
<BluesKaj> ?
<Ian_Corne> be give azerty
<Ian_Corne> en_us gives qwerty
<Ian_Corne> only things I know :p
<bjsnider> roasted, you can change theme settings in gnome-tweak-tool
<roasted> whats what I thought, but Im not seeing the option I remember. I just found a hit on reddit within gnome tweak so let me check it out...
<roasted> ah, yup. does nothing :(
<roasted> so all of my windows are ambiance except the title bar
<roasted> the title bar is this ugly windows 95 looking thing
<roasted> doesnt seem as if ubuntu has alt F2 functionality anymore to restart the window manager??
<roasted> for run program"
<rigved> roasted: Alt+F2 has been integrated into the dash.
<roasted> rigved, what do you mean the dash? I'm in gnome shell
<rigved> roasted: oh. sorry my mistake. i was talking about unity.
<roasted> rigved, yeah... no unity here :P
<roasted> although unity is mighty nice this time around, but still quite clunky for my liking
<roasted> its nice having both gtk3 based, I can swap between both
<roasted> so how would I do that now? the alt f2 for gs?
<freedo> hi
<freedo> i have gstreamer-ffmpeg and gstreamer-ugly installed but i still cannot play m4b files with aac audio
<freedo> what can i do about that?
<freedo> ps: i'm using banshee
<roasted> hmmm
<roasted> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/845653
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 856884 in unity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #845653 Running unity --reset breaks metacity keyboard shortcut defaults" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<roasted> hope this obvious (yet easy) thing gets fixed
<roasted> alt f2 shouldn't have been messed with
<roasted> and yet somehow alt f2 still doesnt work even though I just bound it
<roasted> nice
<roasted> lunch time! thanks guys
<rajeshj>  hi i have installed ubuntu 11.10 and finding difficulties to add my programs on the launch short cut
<rajeshj> on launch pad
<rajeshj> that is what we see at the left pane
<rajeshj> can someone help me please
<rajeshj> any body there?
<ikonia> not at the moment, quiet
<jtaylor> rajeshj: start your application, then it shouldshow up on the launcher, rightclick -> keep in launcher to gkeep it there
<rajeshj> i am seeing only eclise  and quit options only
<rajeshj> sorry typo mistake eclipse
<rajeshj> let me tell you what is my requirement
<rajeshj> i have my version eclipse source jars which i have extracted to /opt/eclipse
<rajeshj> i need to add an icon to launcher for this program i.e., /opt/eclipse/eclipse
<jtaylor> I think you need to add a .desktop file for that
<jtaylor> copy some template from /usr/share/applications, modifiy it and install it with desktop-file-install
<rajeshj> ok let me try sir
<jtaylor> or place it in .local/share/applications if you ahve no admin rights
<rajeshj> sir it worked
<rajeshj> i have sudo access
<rajeshj> thanks alot for your help
<dooglus> I reinstalled ubuntu and kept my /home partition.  How do I now add my user back and have it use my existing home folder?
<koud> by default homefolder has same name as the user
<dooglus> I think I found out: "sudo addgroup --gid 1010 chris" then "sudo adduser --no-create-home --uid 1010 --in-group chris chris"
<tomodachi> dooglus: sounds advanced
<tomodachi> id just creat the user again, and manually copy over the stuff from the old home I wanted.
<yofel> he would still have to reown the files if his UID changed
<tomodachi> some folders with . in front of them you might not want to copy since they can containsettings you no longer wish
<tomodachi> yes changing permissions, but thats a lot shorter command me thinks
<dooglus> tomodachi: you'd get a different userid and groupid, and it would be a pain to get everything how it was before
<dooglus> tomodachi: also, the home folder was encrypted with the ecryptfs stuff, so I wouldn't want to mess with individual files
<dooglus> is it safe to update and reboot now?
<dooglus> I heard tell of a 'bad update' recently
<dooglus> hmm - I waited 30 seconds and nobody spoke up - what could possibly go wrong??? ;)  brb
<tomodachi> dooglus: but the username is the same as the foldername i presume, you dont need to know the uiser gid then.
<tomodachi> simply put chown username:username /home/username
<tomodachi> -R
<dooglus> tomodachi: that would change all the files inside too.  some are owned by root
<dooglus> updating and rebooting seemed to work
<FoolishOwl> During the upgrade, I was prompted whether to replace /etc/network/interfaces. I accidentally clicked to keep the existing version. How can I force the replacement?
<dooglus> FoolishOwl: I can show you mine and you can copy it over yours?
<dooglus> FoolishOwl: or you may find there's a /etc/network/interfaces.new or some such that it left there
<dooglus> FoolishOwl: the default one has 3 lines: "auto lo"  "iface lo inet loopback"  ""
<dooglus> FoolishOwl: remove the double quotes
<FoolishOwl> Huh. I'd tried previewing the changes, and I thought there was something else.
<FoolishOwl> Thanks, anyway.
<k4r1m> anyone having weird dependencie issues with beta 2?
<dooglus> k4r1m: I don't think so.  what's the problem?
<dooglus> FoolishOwl: that stuff is done by NetworkManager these days, so the file is pretty empty
<FoolishOwl> Yes, that's true. I was surprised to see a change.
<FoolishOwl> It paused during the first boot for "network configuration", which apparently failed.
<k4r1m> dooglus: I can't install a lot of packages… just a sec let me check the my logs
<FoolishOwl> Looks okay now, though.
<k4r1m> one example is when I was trying to install flashrom which depends on a few libs one of them being libftdi1 which is a core package but I don't have it and I can't get it from apt.. had to install it manually
<k4r1m> another example is chromium-codecs-ffmpeg
<k4r1m> while installing chromium… no where to be found
<darthanubis> k4r1m: no issues, kubuntu beta2
<thoeger> Hey folks; I cannot get Unity to run, only UNity2d. I get the error message containing the line : Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". My Unity and compiz workd fine in Natty. Any help as to how I can troubleshoot?
<urlin2u> thoeger, was this a upgrade or fresh install, and what s the grpahic chip
<thoeger> urlin2u, sorry should have said. Upgrade from Natty, intel graphics chip
<urlin2u> thoeger, have yo looked on additional drivers to see if one is available.
<urlin2u> you
<urlin2u> thoeger, a upgrade will not carry any drivers if there was a setup you made in natty.
<dooglus> FoolishOwl: I upgraded and couldn't get it to boot - it hung waiting for 'network configuration' too.  I ended up installing from scratch
<FoolishOwl> Huh. It eventually went ahead and finished booting.
<dooglus> k4r1m: chromium-codecs-ffmpeg is in 'universe', which you may not have enabled?
<dooglus> !info chromium-codecs-ffmpeg
<ubottu> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg (source: chromium-browser): Free ffmpeg codecs for the Chromium Browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.0.782.215~r97094-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 263 kB, installed size 888 kB
<k4r1m> it's enabled but I think it was my source
<dooglus> ok
<k4r1m> I was using the "fastest" source and I think that was the problem
<k4r1m> it's all good now thanks
<dooglus> here's a weird one: since I upgraded my escape key and all 6 odd-numbered function keys have stopped working
<thoeger> urlin2u, I have dual graphics card (intel and nvidia) on my lappy, but disabled the nvidia one cpmpletely because the linux kernel cannot really deal with dynamic switching of graph chips anyway... There is a proprietary driver for the NVidia chip that I already have installed, but it doesn't really matter as I'm running the intel chip...
<edgy> Hi, I just bought a new laptop with ati 6770M and Intel graphics, installed fglrx and now $ fglrxinfo
<edgy> X Error of failed request: BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<edgy> many programs crashes. what's the recommended way to proceed?
<thoeger> Wa rather thinking . is there any commands to check what card I am using, or see if I can manually enable the correct xorg extensions, or something?
<thoeger> urlin2u, Was rather thinking . is there any commands to check what card I am using, or see if I can manually enable the correct xorg extensions, or something?
<penguin42> thoeger: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what X thinks it's doing
<urlin2u> thoeger, one your using not sure, is this set up like it was in natty with the nvidia disabled
<thoeger> penguin42, Anything specific to look for? It's a quite long file...
<thoeger> urlin2u, not sure I understand you there?
<penguin42> thoeger: If you put it into a pastebin I'll have a look
<xgt001> hello guys i reported this bug in Ubuntu 11.10 can anyone help me mark Oneiric as the affected project https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/858406
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858406 in Ubuntu "in oneiric, unity dash is too slow when using ATI fglrx drivers in Maximum battery mode in powerplay settings" [Undecided,New]
<urlin2u> thoeger, when you had the natty working 3d was the nvidia disabled?
<thoeger> urlin2u, yep, running just on the Intel card
<thoeger> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/Cv9sH6XN
<yofel> xgt001: it's filed against 'Ubuntu', so without a release task it's tracked against the devel release, which currently is oneiric
<penguin42> thoeger: It says (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<penguin42> thoeger: It sounds like you still have bits of the Nvidia drivers hanging around on your install
<yofel> yay, intel driver with nvidia liblgx ^^
<yofel> *libglx
<xgt001> yofel: so it will be tested against Oneiric right? :) in natty i dint face this issue
<yofel> xgt001: what would be more important is to assign it to the right package. I'm not sure either though what's the correct one
<xgt001> yofel: me too... is it fglrx or unity or xorg i am not sure... :( how to know whats causing it?
<urlin2u> thoeger, there are two graphic driver PPA's xswat and xorg-edgers/ppa  the first is more stable you might look to see if theses help the sandybridge needs a bit of tweaking I believe.
<thoeger> penguin42, yeah drivers there are... Do they interfere with the intel drivers? And can I make sure it picks the right ones?
<penguin42> thoeger: Looks like it
<penguin42> thoeger: I don't think the Nvidia stuff is as clean as just a driver, they replace other bits as well and get in the way
<thoeger> penguin42, ahaaa... So are you saying fresh install here?
<penguin42> thoeger: If you installed it using the Ubuntu hardware drivers/jockey system that uninstall it in the same way - if not you're going to either have to track it down or reinstall
<thoeger> nvidia drivers?
<penguin42> yeh
<thoeger> let's see if I dare ;-)
<thoeger> Is there any command for me to check that I am indeed using the INTEL card?
<thoeger> The gnome settings system info tab is blank under "graphics"...
<penguin42> thoeger: The problem is that you've actually got the intel driver but bits of the nivdia package as well
<edgy> penguin42: are you talking to me?
<penguin42> edgy: No!
<edgy> penguin42: you are trying to help someone else in x issues related to ati?
<edgy> penguin42: I am facing the same problem almost
<penguin42> edgy: I'm helping thoeger in X issues relating to Intel and Nvidia
<edgy> penguin42: I have Intel and ATI and in desperate need for help, can you lend a hand, please?
<thoeger> penguin42, yeah I get it... So should I uninstall the proprietary NVidia drivers, then reinstall the intel ones? Or...=
<thoeger> ?
<penguin42> thoeger: First uninstall the Nvidia drivers, if you're lucky that will do the trick; if not then it's some other part of X that needs reinstalling - but I'm not exactly sure which bit - it's not likely it's actually the Intel drivers itself
<penguin42> edgy: OK I'll bite what exactly is your problem - if you're quick
<edgy> penguin42: is this hybrid supported?
<edgy> penguin42: should I install fglrx or just radeon?
<edgy> penguin42: how can I tell which card is working? I am completely new to this?
<edgy> s/?/.
<penguin42> edgy: Well what do you mean by hybrid - I don't think dynamically switching is - but tell me exactly what you've done - is this a laptop that has both?
<edgy> penguin42: yes, it's a dv6-1685ex with ati and intel
<edgy> penguin42: I just installed the ati driver and I get errors like $ glxinfo
<edgy> name of display: :0
<edgy> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<penguin42> edgy: OK, so pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<penguin42> edgy: It sounds a similar problem
<edgy> penguin42: I don't care about dynamic switching, I just want my ati card to work
<edgy> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/wwBXJSpQ
<penguin42> edgy: And how exactly does it fail - does X start?
<edgy> penguin42: yes, X starts well but if I launch cheese e.g I get Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'cheese' received an X Window System error.
<edgy> penguin42: also glxinfo and fglrxinfo both gives errors
<penguin42> edgy: So your error is [   234.170] (EE) GLX error: Can not get required symbols.
<edgy> penguin42: yes
<edgy> penguin42: at least this is what X thinks the error ;)
<edgy> penguin42: if I launched catalyst I get: There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.
<edgy> No AMD graphics driver is installed, or the AMD driver is not functioning properly.
<edgy> Please install the AMD driver appropriate for you AMD hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<penguin42> edgy: OK, go back - what did you do so far?
<edgy> penguin42: I installed oneiric, installed the fglrx-amdcccle and here I am
<penguin42> edgy: Do you know which radeon card you've got, and how exactly did you install fglrx ?
<edgy> penguin42: I have radeon 6770M and installed it via apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle
<edgy> penguin42: jockey shows two options, ATI Fire GL and ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver, the one installed is the second
<penguin42> edgy: Ah, I think amdcccle is just the control centre
<edgy> penguin42: yes and it installed fglrx as a dependency if I can remeber properly
<dooglus> how do I turn off 'focus follows mouse'?  It doesn't seem to work well with unity
<penguin42> edgy: Let jockey install the driver and see what happens
<edgy> penguin42: ok I will remove and install, do I need a reboot in between?
<penguin42> edgy:  Probably best
<edgy> penguin42: I will reboot now and if I didn't come then a disaster happened. Wish me luck
<thiebaude> anyone having problems dropping an icon into the launcher?
<thiebaude> i can put icons in there except the xchat icon, hmm
<thoeger> penguin42, Yay! Simply removing the proprietary NVidia drivers and rebooting made it all work, yay!
<thoeger> penguin42, thanks a lot!
<penguin42> thoeger: No problem - the tip is always to look for lines with EE in the Xorg.0.log
<g30> they fix ubuntu yet? 32 bit stuff? muliarch?
<thoeger> g30, what are you thinking of?
<penguin42> g3o: Multiarch works now!
<thoeger> Ah OK
<nilzie> is it better to to download if i want to try the beta: the daily image or the beta 2 one?
<IdleOne> either should be fine.
<nilzie> thanks
<nilzie> IdleOne: if i dont want unity, and if i want gnome 3 shell instead, is there such a version to download?
<IdleOne> !notunity
<ubottu> To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<trism> might be better to suggest installing gnome-session-fallback instead of gnome-panel since the xsession is only a recommend of gnome-panel, but gnome-panel is a dep of gnome-session-fallback
<jbicha> but recommends are installed by default
<trism> true, but it could be installed with --no-install-recommends (was just a thought)
<jbicha> gnome-panel is now a recommends of gnome-shell too since it's gshell's fallback
<Siekacz> hi all
<jcook_5xdata> any one know how to install wireless backport on 11.10
 * Siekacz has a serious problem with fglrx - after installation aticonfig --initial shows: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<Siekacz> radeon 6630M
<Siekacz> if it is important, i have Dell vostro 3450
<OerHeks> jcook_5xdata, my guess is sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-oneiric-generic ?
<Siekacz> of course drivers doesn't work, nor switching using switchlibGL/glx
<jcook_5xdata> hey that what I thought I try did not find any
<jcook_5xdata> Just did the  last update and it vroke my wireless
<OerHeks> i see
<Siekacz> jcook_5xdata: isn't your problem related to recent (fixed) bug in oneiric?
<Siekacz> someone forgot to include some library to some package and network management was completely broken
<jcook_5xdata> Not sure???
<Siekacz> try to connect to web using eth cable and ifconfig :)
<Siekacz> and do update
<Siekacz> and switch servers to main
<jcook_5xdata> not sure how to switch server to main
<Siekacz> Software sources
<Siekacz> :_
<Siekacz> :)
<Siekacz> and now
<Siekacz> has anyone any experience with fglrx and oneiric?
<Siekacz> opensource drivers works almost awesome
<jcook_5xdata> I can not boot to the desktop once the wireless kick in the dsktop crashes
<Siekacz> but it burns my battery in  1;30h
<jcook_5xdata> I am in recovery (root)
<Siekacz> so
<Siekacz> conenct to the internet using cable
<Siekacz> and do manual update and upgrade
<jcook_5xdata> I just did none to upgrade
<Siekacz> not good
<Siekacz> what abiut adding a new user?
<bindi> why is there no classic gnome theme anymore? forcing unity is a bad idea
<jcook_5xdata> nope I can reinstall it and it will work till I upgrade or I can back to natty till it sorted out. Or I can install windows 7 make on :P lol
<Siekacz> bindi: because GNOME 2 is deprecated?
<Siekacz> jcook_5xdata: so back to natty is currently the best idea
<jcook_5xdata> bindi, try XFCE if you like that desktop leyout it really good
<bindi> Siekacz: gnome 3 without the shell then..?
<Siekacz> bindi: have you evere used "fallback mode"?
<bindi> Siekacz: what's that?
<Siekacz> gnome-panel in gtk3 version
<bindi> how do I get that
<jcook_5xdata> yea, now that I been using 11.10. It will hurt :(
<bindi> login screen gives me ubuntu and ubuntu 2d as options
<jcook_5xdata> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-panel
<bindi> gnome-shell I do not like either
<bindi> these new "innovative" designs have no idea of usability
<jcook_5xdata> you need it for gnome-panel
<bindi> right
<jcook_5xdata> when it all install you will have gnome fall back and another one 2d i think choose fall back
<bindi> yep, gnome classic
<jcook_5xdata> sorry, yup
<bindi> still said it's in fallback mode
<bindi> unable to edit any panel settings :<
<IdleOne> try gnome-tweak-tool
<IdleOne> that might let you do what you want.
<bindi> i mean all the add to panel stuff
<trism> bindi: alt+right-click
<bindi> >.<
<bindi> right
<bindi> removed top panel and everything went nuts :D
<mongy> its a bit much when you need a tweak tool to adjust fonts :(
<nilzie> mongy: agreed but i hope as gnome 3 matures it will include such a thing by default
<nilzie> mongy: you can do it without the tweak tool by editing settings files
<mongy> its a bit much when you need {insert lots of work} to adjust fonts :(
<mongy> :)
<bjsnider> it's exactly the same amount of work required in gnome 2
<krnlyng> hi, i just tried to upgrade my system and now it won't boot (as in blackscreen and modemmanager fails to start (probably other things too but thats what i see in dmesg)) some packages are marked as half-install (i don't know why, update-manager -d did not report any error) so i tried dpkg-reconfigure -a but it quits with the message: "dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package" how do i determine which package th
<krnlyng> or better... how do i repair my system^^?
<krnlyng> getting networking to run would also be nice so i could try some apt-get stuff...
<krnlyng> any ideas would be really appreciated
<krnlyng> or workarounds...
<mongy> you right click desktop, choose fonts and change them.. how is installing a seperate app with its gnome-shell and other deps, or using a gconf or whatever style way the same as that?
<Siekacz> hi
<Siekacz> installed fglrx again
<Siekacz> whole system to be reinstalled
<Siekacz> any solution?
<Roasted> GS is so beautiful with 11.10.
<Roasted> not gonna lie
<mongy> gs?
<Roasted> gnome shell
<mongy> ah
<mongy> not a fan really
<Roasted> unity is kinda nice too
<Roasted> it's like. semi usable now?
<Roasted> I dig it.
<DERMANN> Should i stay with 11.04 until 11.10 is released and not to use usb 3.0 or should i install ppa kernel in 11.04 or what
<mongy> ?
<mongy> I thought usb3.0 was already in kernel
<DERMANN> yes but not drivers
<DERMANN> s
<DERMANN> or i do not know
<mongy> well, I would install 11.10 regardless, as its a 1000% improvement over 11.04
<mongy> if you're a compiz freak like me anyway :)
<Peter_Bilt> tell me someone how to disable the 3d stuff?
<Peter_Bilt> i can't find anything to disable the unuty 3d stuff
<jbicha> Peter_Bilt: log out and choose Unity 2D when you login
<jbicha> use the gear button next to your name on the login screen
<Roasted> I'm hesitant to put 11.10 on my desktop
<Roasted> asI rely on it heavily
<Roasted> but so far 11.10 on my atom netbook has been beautiful
<DERMANN> Can i already install Beta 2?
<Roasted> but then again I never did an ubuntu install with an existing mdadm array, but IA ssume if I fire up ubuntu 11.10 and install mdadm I'd be good
<Roasted> hey question while we're talking about the beta of 11.10
<Roasted> its on my laptop now - when 11.10 is finalized, can I run a command to bring me to final?
<DERMANN> Can i upgrade it fo final or should  i reinstall tehn
<jbicha> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Oneiric and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<DERMANN> ok
<DERMANN> Can i already install Beta 2?
<Roasted> thanks jbicha
<Siekacz> noone wants to help with fglrx?
<Peter_Bilt> roasted: yes some monks do not add mdadm as default for unknow reasons
<jbicha> DERMANN: yes, beta 2 is installable but it's beta so if you don't know how to fix your computer if things go wrong, you should wait a few weeks
<Roasted> Peter_Bilt, well hey, if instalilng mdadm makes my array instantly accessible, no big deal for me :P
<DERMANN> ibicha: did you missunderstand me ?
<Peter_Bilt> i think i got still a ton of problems with dpkg fsync is extremly slow, and xorg is unstable on sandy
<hasenj> fglrx ..
<hasenj> I use the open source driver
<DERMANN> DERMANN: i meant is it usuable or is it very crap
<DERMANN> i know that it is installable
<jbicha> DERMANN: it's usable but it still has bugs that are being fixed
<DERMANN> ahhh do you meant that
<DERMANN> by saying it is instalable
<DERMANN> ahhh do you meant that
<DERMANN> by saying it is instalable
<jbicha> Ubuntu 11.10 is nice & works pretty well but I'm not going to recommend average people use a beta OS that's still being worked on
<Siekacz> hasenj, opensource driver is useless for my laptop
<DERMANN> yes i know
<DERMANN> ahhh do you meant that
<DERMANN> yes i know
<DERMANN> by saying it is instalable
<Siekacz>  1:30 of battery life
<jbicha> DERMANN: stop repeating yourself
<hasenj> Siekacz, why? for me it was the other way around. the closed driver was half-assed
<h00k> DERMANN: are you repeatedly asking a question, or making a statement?
<Roasted> I would think 11.10 might be a good candidate for my HTPC I'm setting up... not like it'll get used THAT hard :P
<DERMANN> QUESTION
<DERMANN> ahhh do you meant that??
<DERMANN> by saying it is instalable?? jbicha
<h00k> It is installable.
<Siekacz> hasenj, no power management and no games on it
<DERMANN> jbicha: you said:
<DERMANN> [20:57] <jbicha> DERMANN: yes, beta 2 is installable but it's beta so if you don't know how to fix your computer if things go wrong, you should wait a few weeks
<DERMANN> do you mean installable = usuablew
<h00k> It does install, but you may run into usability issues at it is a beta.
<mongy> I find beta2 now quite ok to use
<jbicha> DERMANN: stop asking the same question over and over, I already answered it by saying Ubuntu 11.10 works pretty well
<Siekacz> hasenj, anyway i want to get back to the opensource driver
<Siekacz> and even if i uninstall fglrx with purge
<Siekacz> it still looks for libGL.so
<hasenj> Siekacz, hm, I'm no expert on that .. I just followed the wiki page for completely removing it
<hasenj> it was a bit weird
<hasenj> but i ran the commands a few times
<hasenj> and somehow it got purged completely
<hasenj> i had to restart at least once ..
<Siekacz>  how?
<hasenj> I don't remember .. it was quite a long time
<hasenj> but do you know the wiki page I'm talking about?
<jbicha> after changing your graphics driver you need to restart or at least restart X
<Siekacz> yes i know
<Siekacz> but even after rebooting it's broken
<hasenj> maybe try to run the commands again after rebooting
<iceroot> i dont know exactly what is causing this apt-get error. maybe you can have a look so that i can create a bug about the correct package http://pastebin.com/b9apqEwu  i treid to translate the important parts from german into english. also i reinstalled python-virtkey and removed it after, no error
<Siekacz> hasenj, i dont know this wiki page
<hasenj> Siekacz, gimme a sec
<Siekacz> ok
<Siekacz> i have switchable graphics
<hasenj> Siekacz .. (well, he left) .. I think this was the wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/858507 thats the one i have created for the paste i did some minutes ago
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858507 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get autoremove is showing Usage: apt-get [options] command at the process-stage" [Undecided,New]
<Siekacz> ok
<Siekacz> now even unity 2D dowsn't even run
<Siekacz> second solution
<Siekacz> lets try
<Siekacz> :)
<dooglus> every time I log in, I get a robot voice say "welcome to orca".  how can I stop that?
<IdleOne> go to orca settings and disable from starting on boot
<Siekacz> hasenj: thaks! it worked :)
<Siekacz> now i'm back to power-hungry radeon driver
<Siekacz> but i have workind 3D acceleration
<Siekacz> so
<Siekacz> fglrx has to be fixed before Ubuntu 11.10 release
<hasenj> Siekacz, cool! you're welcome
<Siekacz> as i thought the've overwritten some symlinks
<Siekacz> and reinstallation deosn't revert them back to the default value
<daniele> hello
<Siekacz> hi
<daniele> i have a problem with 11.10 nvidia gfx card gt540
<Siekacz> another one :D
<daniele> no compiz effects are loading
<daniele> gnome-shell dropping to default gnome
<Siekacz> first question
<Siekacz> nouveau or nv?
<daniele> nvidia drivers correctly loading with joker
<Siekacz> ok
<Siekacz> so
<mongy> having trouble linking contacts in empathy, anyone else/
<Siekacz> go to the settings
<Siekacz> system settiongs of course
<daniele> mongy, empathy has missing certificates.... does even here
<daniele> Siekacz, ok
<mongy> I put a tick in the other account for that user, and link, and, nothing....
<Siekacz> daniele: system information
<Siekacz> graphics
<daniele> Siekacz, nothing there
<Siekacz> and turn off forced fallback mode
<daniele> Siekacz, there is nothing there to turn off
<Siekacz> what?
<daniele> says driver
<daniele> and nothing else
<Siekacz> ok
<Siekacz> dunno what happened
<daniele> loading the nvidia settings says to run sudo nvidia-xconfig... so i did that but after booting freezez up before lightdm
<Siekacz> but now i'm using my intel HD :)
<daniele> on intel is  ok
<Siekacz> no it's not ok
<Siekacz> because my vostro is still hot
<Siekacz> fan is running on it's full speed
<daniele> that is ok here
<daniele> so noone knows ?
<Siekacz> daniele: it seems that gnome shell is incompatibile with Gs
<daniele> cool
<g30> hows oneiric comeing along?
<g30> any idea?
<g30> gnome 3 has to be the worst gui ever
<g30> ]imo
<mongy> g30, mine too
<g30> ha im back lol
<g30> HI all
<g30> .
<g30> I love linux
<g30> Its the best OS
<bjsnider> Siekacz, gnome-shell is incompatible with what?
<Siekacz> maybe nvidia dviver?
<bjsnider> wrong
<g30> nvidia works perfect with gnome
<Siekacz> not always
<bjsnider> nvidia can easily drive any of the composited desktops
<g30> sure it does
<g30> not only do you have generic but nvidia actually suppports linux
<g30> and they have there own drivers for it
<g30> 1 min
<Siekacz> ok
<Siekacz> dunno what happened
<Siekacz> but now im using my intel hd graphics
<Siekacz> but i want fglrx with radeon!
<bjsnider> if that's a hyrib laptop, that technology is not well-supported in linux
<Siekacz> yup
<Siekacz> it's a hybrid
<g30> I love linux did I say that?
<bjsnider> you will have to permanently switch the radeon chip on in the bios
<Siekacz> i wanted fglrx
<Siekacz> and im with intel :)
<g30> Siek you have problem with Graphics card?
<Siekacz> bjsnider: i have UFI
<Siekacz> *EFI
<Siekacz> do there is no option like that
<bjsnider> that's fine, there are settings you can change in it
<Siekacz> no, i've checked
<bjsnider> well, that's unfortunate
<Siekacz> i can only turn on/of some peripherials like camera, fingerprint reader
<Siekacz> it's a new dell vostro 3450
<g30> siekacz what version ubuntu you run?
<bjsnider> hybrid is really trendyy right now, and it will take linux awhile to catch up
<Siekacz> g30: think, why i'm here?
<g30> thats your problem
<Siekacz> i have 11.10 installed on my lappie
<g30> your runnning a fake debian, just get Debian from debian or a real linux distro like SUSE?
<g30> I am just being honest
<g30> please dont be mad
<g30> Siekacz what kind of video card are you haveing trouble with?
<Siekacz> radeon 6630M
<g30> there is no genereic driver?
<Siekacz> yes there is
<Siekacz> but it eats my battery in 1:30
<g30> chipset above r600?
<Siekacz> definately :)
<g30> ati makes a driver for debian your in luck as you can use it on ubuntu
<g30> and vice versa
<g30> http://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary
<g30> :)
<penguin42> don't use the debian instructions though
<Siekacz> it's the same
<Siekacz> :)
<penguin42> Ubuntu has a thing called Jockey to do it for you
<Siekacz> i've been using ubuntu since 7.10, i'm not stupid ;)
<g30> lol
<g30> 7.20 interesting
<g30> 11.10
<g30> just come out
<penguin42> we have lots of people on here who get into a mess after not using jockey
<Siekacz> penguin42: i've just used it
<bjsnider> it won't work because of the gpu switching issue
<Siekacz> and it broke everything completely
<Siekacz> i could only run unity 2d
<Siekacz> and the libGL.so was still missing
<g30> 11.10 many trouble
<g30> compiz
<Siekacz> I bet it is related to the multiarch support
<g30> that to
<g30> 11.10 ruined after update hope soon to fix when release
<g30> I like unity unlike most people
<g30> especially in 11.10
<penguin42> g30: It's getting less buggy with age
<g30> I understand and 11.10 much better with lightdm
<g30> imps are cool
<penguin42> yeh the new greeter used with lightdm is very pretty
<Siekacz> i think 11.10 can be a good relese
<Siekacz> but they need more time to polish
<g30> still not much works besides the basics just like in 11.4
<Siekacz> because there are so many incompatibilies!
<g30> I hope it will be good for beginer
<g30> very clean
<penguin42> the graphics drivers normally cause problems up before release
<Siekacz> yup
<g30> Actually they ran great atleast for me
<g30> on 11.10 just using ccsm on 11.4 messed all up
<Siekacz> Unity is for computer users
<g30> unity is great a lot bettter in 11.10 more uniformed n my opinion
<Siekacz> not bored nerds who think that they are wizards, knowing Hidden Knowledge for Chosen about using linux :)
<g30> i prefer gnome 2 myself lol
<g30> but it looks nice the thing is will it work with apps?
<Siekacz> gnome 2 is a code rubbish
<Siekacz> slow, buggy, inconsistent
<g30> ever try openshot? or compiz settings with unity?
<g30> what is? gnome 2?
<Siekacz> i'm prod of canonical developers
<Siekacz> *proud
<g30> they make a preety gui
<Siekacz> g30: there is a lot of rubbish in the GNOME 2/GTK2 stack
<g30> yea?
<g30> like?
<Siekacz> yeah
<Siekacz> like
<Siekacz> gnome panels applets
<g30> is great
<Siekacz> which crash..
<g30> lol
<g30> never not once
<Siekacz> chenge their position
<g30> in ubuntu yes
<g30> other no
<Siekacz> GNOME 2 was a huge recycle bin
<g30> HA!
<Siekacz> which now  was thrown away
<Siekacz> and they are doing it like APple/MS
<g30> 2.32 is the best gnome
<Siekacz> designed, consistent, for users
<Siekacz> goddamn
<g30> gnome 3 no good
<Siekacz> ok
<g30> you really have trouble with gnome 2?
<Siekacz> i don't have any additional forces for arguing about that
<Siekacz> tonight
<g30> are you talking about gnome on ubuntu?
<Siekacz> g30: GNOME 2 was a usability and design crap
<g30> because thats different from say on opensuse
<g30> well i respect your opinion but disagree
<g30> gnome 2.32 is best most stable gui out
<g30> kde is nice to plasma
<Siekacz> well, i like KDE technically
<Siekacz> it's grat
<Siekacz> *great
<Siekacz> but the design in my  ompinion sucks
<g30> yes preety and functional
<Siekacz> it's still a DE for nerds
<g30> kde 4? lol
<Siekacz> yup
<Siekacz> i want to change desktop theme
<Siekacz> so
<Siekacz> i need to
<Arnold> Not quite X11 friendly either. Most users who tried the Windows version out said it's performing much better than on Linux.
<Siekacz> change: icons, plasma style, widget style, screensaver, walpaper, and even fonts sepsrstely
<g30> i respectfully submit try it out on something other than ubuntu nothing against ubuntu but if you want to run say kde use opensuse
<g30> best implimentation of kde in my opinion
<Siekacz> g30: I was a KDE 4 fan
<Siekacz> until 4.4
<g30> I dont use it myself dont like it much to many bells and whistles
<Siekacz> mee to
<Siekacz> *me too
<Siekacz> i just want clean, easy, and fast dektop
<g30> gnome 2.32 lol
<Siekacz> not
<g30> = lightning
<Siekacz> it's not fast
<g30> sure it is
<Siekacz> nope
<g30>  are you talking on ubuntu?
<Siekacz> it has a LOT of unused libraries
<jtaylor> I also wouldn't call gnome 2 fast
<g30> a lot faster than kde
<jtaylor> its fine with modern hardware but not with older
<g30> on any distro
<g30> i agree with that
<Siekacz> jtaylor: with newer it is sluggish too
<g30> older hardwarre I agree
<g30> Siekacz NOT lol
<g30> are you kidding?
<Siekacz> i put in my password
<jtaylor> I used xubuntu with my old machine, that was quite good
<Siekacz> and unity is there in 3-5 secs
<jtaylor> heard lubuntu is also good but never tested it
<Siekacz> GNOME 2?
<Siekacz> 30 secs
<Siekacz> ok
<g30> Siekacz the problem you are having is not gnome itself but ubuntu's implimentation of it
<Siekacz> we can run basic gnome
<g30> they want you to use unity
<Siekacz> yes
<Siekacz> they want me to USe unity
<Siekacz> you're right
<g30> dont get me wrong i love unity in 11.10 it is beutiful
<g30> just lots of bug now
<Siekacz> and i want them to make unity better and better
<Siekacz> yes
<Siekacz> because it's young
<Siekacz> very young
<g30> have you tried to run say openshot yet?
<Siekacz> but the progress is lighting fast
<Siekacz> they made a usable DE from sratch in?
<Siekacz> 1 year
<g30> maybe thats the problem lol
<g30> whats his namme mark shaffer of ubuntu says they will get it right in 11.10
<Siekacz> im using unity now
<Siekacz> and i don't experience any bugs
<g30> 3d?
<Siekacz> yup
<Siekacz> 3d
<g30> have you tried to change any compiz settings yet ? lol
<g30> with ccsm?
<Siekacz> nope
<g30> I dare you
<g30> LMFAO
<Siekacz> g30: what for?
<g30> just remember /etc/umm/gnome/sessions
<g30> because if you make any change to compiz will break entire interface
<Siekacz> g30: i don't wand any ridiculous effects like dektop cube
<Siekacz> because they're useless
<g30> then why use 3d?
<g30> why not 2d?
<Siekacz> i want a usable DE
<grant99929> can someone help me? i cant login in 11.10
<Siekacz> because i Wan it to be hardware accelerated
<g30> my point is ubity is far from  stable in my opinion
<Siekacz> grant99929: what happens when you try to login?
<g30> what vide hardware you run if you dont mind me asking
<grant99929> it dumps me back to the login screen
<grant99929> but i can still login using the guest account
<g30> login 2d
<Siekacz> grant99929: so
<g30> grant tried to change compiz settingss im betting
<g30> is this true grant?
<grant99929> i havent changed anything
<grant99929> i just updated like 10 mins ago
<g30> but if you make user account u can log in fine
<g30> ?
<Siekacz> g30: Unity is not to mess around with stupid compiz settings!
<g30> what happend was your sessions config got messed up somehow
<grant99929> umm ok...
<grant99929> i dont know what that means...
<Siekacz> yup
<urlin2u> Siekacz, you can have the cube if you know how.
<Siekacz> yup
<Siekacz> but what for?
<g30> you need to go into i forget ummm /etc/gnome/sessions/sessions and look at the code be sure it say gnome-panel for default
<urlin2u> esier for using t for me .
<urlin2u> it
<Siekacz> i prefer desktop wall with expo
<g30> or if you dont know howto sudo into that folder you can always just make a new user account
<grant99929> ok lemme try a new account
<g30> by logging in as root you will need to sudo passwd first to make root active
<grant99929> i cant seem to use sudo from the guest account
<grant99929> its not working
<g30> Siekacz this is what happends when you try to mess with the effects of unity whether they admit it or not
<g30> grant
<grant99929> yah
<g30> can u open a terminal?
<grant99929> yah
<g30>  type su root
<g30> or sudo passwd
<Siekacz> grant99929: other way
<Siekacz> listen to me care fully
<grant99929> yes
<g30> sudo passwd root
<g30> type that
<grant99929> i cant sudo anything
<grant99929> it wont accept my password
<g30> is it installed on machine and not live rite?
<grant99929> yah
<g30> logout of guest and login unity 2d try?
<g30> you know how?
<grant99929> i have tried normal ubuntu, 2d and recovery. none worked
<g30> what terminal u use
<g30> ?
<grant99929> i dont understand
<grant99929> i use the normal one
<g30> when you type sudo what it say/
<g30> ?
<g30> be sure low case in letter
<grant99929> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -V usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user name|#uid] usage: sudo -l[l] [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-U user name] [-u             user name|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [command] usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-C fd] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user             name|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [VAR=value] [-i|-s] [<command>] usage: sudo -e [-AknS] [-C fd] [-g gro
<grant99929> thats what it says
<g30> type sudo passwd root
<grant99929> guest-cLIAuN@grant-R480:~$ sudo passwd root [sudo] password for guest-cLIAuN:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for guest-cLIAuN:  sudo: 1 incorrect password attempt
<g30> it should then ask to create new password
<DeviceZer0> is anyone in here using virtualbox ON 11.10? Im wondering whats the best way to install it
<grant99929> it wont accept my password
<DeviceZer0> just use the 11.04 deb?
<grant99929> sudo doesnt work
<g30> hmm
<urlin2u> DeviceZer0, shouldn't be a proble,
<urlin2u> m
<jtaylor> DeviceZer0: virtualbox is in the oneiric archives
<DeviceZer0> jtaylor, hmm. yea. but isnt there a diff between OSE and the one from oracle?
<urlin2u> grant99929, do you have acccess to the original sudo account?
<g30> can u su root?
<g30> or actually su your user name
<jtaylor> DeviceZer0: maybe but is it significant for you?
<g30> then run sudo passwd root
<g30> yes that will work :)
<DeviceZer0> jtaylor, maybe? lol
<jtaylor> for the non ose version you will have to hope the 11.04 works, as its not ose nothing anybody can do about it
<DeviceZer0> hmm wait
<DeviceZer0> we are both wrong!
<DeviceZer0> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<DeviceZer0> Before version 4.0, there were two editions of VirtualBox: a full binary containing all features and an "Open Source Edition" (OSE) with source code. With version 4.0, there is only one version any more, which is open source, and the closed-source components have been moved to a separate extension pack.
<urlin2u> grant99929, you can reset the password out of the OS if that is the login problem.
<grant99929> SUDO WORKS!!!! Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you
<DeviceZer0> seems they changed it
<g30>  be sure you run sudo passwd root then create new user
<g30> that is the biggest problem with unity
<jtaylor> you usually don't want to add a password to the root user
<jtaylor> not needed when you use sudo
<g30> LOL
<g30> blame unity
<jtaylor> unity enables the root account? not on my machine
<g30> no
<g30> but unity does disallow you to login if your compiz settings are messed up
<g30> and if someone dont know commands it is very hard for them to make new user from command and add groups
<jtaylor> ah ok
<g30> much easier to login root gui
<g30> :)
<jtaylor> sry didn't follow the whole discussion
<g30> np
<urlin2u> never have seen that on the IRC or on the web or forums, anything is possible I guess.
<g30> see what?
<coz_> anyone know if the mini iso is available yet?
<urlin2u> no login due to compiz
<urlin2u> unity and compiz work together though
<g30> yea have you tried to mess with compiz?
<g30> with like ccsm or something?
<g30> happends all the time  hope they fix
<urlin2u> g30, why yes I have no problems here cube and a bunch of plugins working
<yofel> he could've started with purging his compiz settings?
<g30> yofel yes
<g30> and simply reseting /etc/gnome/sessions as well but newbie is hard to do from command line
<g30> urlin2u thats great, i myself have dont it many times to duplicate the bug which is the only reason i know what to do
<yofel> and trying to enable the root account isn't? He could've just logged in as root from recovery mode
<grant9992929> i still cant login...
<g30> grant did you sudo passwd root ?
<grant9992929> yah
<urlin2u> people loose the desktops as they have no window manager restart regularly, but the login is strange
<g30> when u logout but in other user type root then the password you make
<grant9992929> ok
<urlin2u> unity reset in the classic should reset compiz
<g30> good luck my friend
<grant9992929> but is it possible to log back into my account?
<g30> yes
<grant9992929> how?
<g30> but you will need to reset compiz
<grant9992929> k
<g30> you can just make new user much easier then copy home
<grant9992929> will i need to reset some settings then?
<g30> you will need to gointo /etc/gnome/sessions/sessions'and edit that file
<g30> but if you login as root then create new user
<g30> just loginto hte new user account and copy your old home
<g30> i suspect you will have some trouble using root edit from command line and if you emss something up in root its all over :)
<grant9992929> lol
<grant9992929> ok
<g30> from lightdm login manager
<yofel> why not first try to get rid of the compiz settings in the home folder? I don't use gnome though so I don't know where those are
<g30> type root put password then loginto open control make new user
<g30> login new user then come back
<g30> )
<grant9992929> yah i can log in to root fine now
<g30> can u make new user?
<grant9992929> i did
<g30> with the gui
<g30> ok login that user
<grant9992929> but i would rather fix my old accont
<g30> and you have unity back?
<g30> does unity now work on new user?
<g30> then you can just copy /olderuser/home to your new /home and bam!!!~
<g30> of course you can reset compiz but wont work if its to messed up
<gnomie> dooglus: "< dooglus> here's a weird one: since I upgraded my escape key and all 6  odd-numbered function keys have stopped working" ; i have heard that one before.. odd indeed
<g30> i just try to give most easy way
<grant9992929> could u describe how to do it the hard way? i want to keep the settings on my old account
<g30> lol
<g30> sure
<g30> but be advised if you mess up 1 thing with root power your machine = MicroS$%^&
<g30> lmao
<grant9992929> ok
<grant9992929> i can just use the new account and sudo everything tho
<g30> with that said, are you sure you just dont want to copy your old home to the new account?
<grant9992929> well the new account will have a different name...
<g30> does the gui work in new account
<g30> ?
<grant9992929> yes it does
<g30> never use sudo unless you must
<grant9992929> ok
<g30> you can now just goto /users/oldusername and copy all home /dir to new /home
<g30> most easy way
<grant9992929> but i want to keep my old user name
<g30> ok
<grant9992929> could i delete my old account and create a 2nd new one with the same name?
<g30> yes
<g30> but be sure
<g30> if you have anythiung you want save
<g30> then copy from od home
<g30> home **
<grant9992929> yup
<g30> and im not sure if you can edit user accounts under user power now, last i checked they were greyed out
<grant9992929> ill try that then  THANK YOU g30, YOURE THE BEST :)
<g30> you may have to login root again and use user manager that way
<g30> anytime friend
<yofel> if a new user isn't in the admin group he doesn't have sudo permissions
<g30> may the force be with you
<grant9992929> pew pew
<grant9992929> boom
<g30> yofel even if in admin group i still don tthink you can use user manager try for me and see im not use ubuntu
<yofel> just run 'adduser <newuser> admin' as root or with sudo from the old account
<yofel> that will add it
<g30> but he need copy
<g30> lol
<yofel> g30: I'm not in gnome either, I'm in KDE
<g30> try to make easy for him
<g30> im using opensuse
<g30> LOL
<g30> i dont use ubuntu
<g30> :)
<g30> but i love all linux
<yofel> that would explain why you're trying to enable a root account that's disabled by default in 'buntu...
<g30> he had to do it
<g30> because he could not login user account
<g30> your right though, he could have done it via shell
<yofel> not really, he could've rebooted into recovery mode and logged in as root from there, without password
<g30> but its hard
<g30> and 1 slip as root and its Gnite
<g30> :)
<yofel> true
<g30> im a noob
<g30> :)
<g30> ive been booted out of here a few times for mentioning suse so i try not talk about it to much
<g30> i love all linux and i think ubuntu is great bring more people to the dark side LOL
<yofel> true, that's for -offtopic
<g30> u run kubuntu?
<yofel> yep
<g30> let me ask something kmenu when u put search does it work?
<g30> for apps?
<yofel> searching in kickoff? works fine here
<g30> cool
<g30> how you llike kde?
<lenios> if 'sudo passwd root' works, then sudo -i or sudo -s should work the same way to login as root without having a root password set
<g30> ok friends gotta go
<g30> hope evewrything works
<g30> take carfe
<g30> care
<lenios> you can also use "sudo passwd -l root" to unset the password, then restoring the state you had before
 * gnomie doesn't believe in "lightweight", ubuntu (main, regular, unity.. whatever its called these days) should work on ANY computer   >:(
<urlin2u> that was a ridiculous fix, besides the rhetoric on the various linux distros that are hardly differnt .
<yofel> for 'buntu it was a crazy way indeed, but with other distros setting a root password during install people invent creative ways to do things
<gnomie> which brings me to think, is ubuntu's phylosophy to disregard hardware specs for pre-2002 computers? why do i get a feeling ubuntu is in some kind of race... and some wanted to argue about rolling releases.. what for? progress isn't about going fast, but about getting there, which implies there is a goal. is there..?
<penguin42> gnomie: I think it's mostly a case of wanting to support latest hardware and also wanting funky looks/features and if that doesn't work on old machines so be it - there is always xubuntu/lubuntu for lower spec machines
<gnomie> so it's about trend? sigh..
<gnomie> how sad
 * penguin42 checks what he wrote - nope, didn't say that
<OerHeks> you can save yourself a new machine, compare the power-usage of pre-2002 & recent hardware :-)
<Siekacz> power usage on windows or linux? :)
<Siekacz> it's a differene
<gnomie> also, supporting latest hardware is the kernel's job; when i read "unity was made from scratch in a year" i parse 'new trend'. whatever happened to linux for human beings? if what OerHeks holds true, then the motto should change to linux for the priviledged
<urlin2u> gnomie, problem with your argument is that most of the drivers are not provided by the manufacturers for linux, so ones that haven't been provided, have to be engineered to wok.
<urlin2u> we are lucky to have what we do to be honest
<OerHeks> unity runs on atom ULV to Bulldozer 8-core ..
<OerHeks> critical is your GPU, true
<urlin2u> IT is worth way more then its actual cost in so many ways you just have to know how to fix it or find a distro that runs your ghardware
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-25
<gnomie> urlin2u: we aren't lucky to have whatever.. took quite a few brilliant minds to get here. i don't think 'luck' does proper justice to anyone involved in this
<urlin2u> gnomie, you make everything literal with your own little bubble of reality/definitions you will not get far. Your only goal here is to argue with me
<coz_> hey guys,, does anyone know if the mini iso is available
<OerHeks> what hardware / GPU are we talking about, pre 2002 ?
<gnomie> pentium4 for instance
<coz_> linux works fine on pre 2002
<coz_> works very well with pentium 4
<yofel> I had natty running on a pentium4 fine
<yofel> but if you ask me whether I want to run it on my old Pentium 166MHz, no... probably not
<coz_> :)
<yofel> squeeze works fine there, even if the GPU has not enough memory to run X
<coz_> there are mini distributions that work well and fast on older machines as well as c urrent
<yofel> ... in a sane resolution
<gnomie> coz_: to use layman terms, 11.10 is not going well on this pentium4 here. :(
<urlin2u> coz_, I believe the mini is out.
<coz_> urlin2u,  cool now I n eed to find it ")
<coz_> gnomie,  I will test on this machine,,, so far fedora 15  ,,natty,, mint,, debian etc all run fine
<urlin2u> coz_, I have been trying. :D
<coz_> :)
<yofel> can't talk much about the UI requirements since I run kubuntu. KDE without effects ran fine on the nvidia GF 4200 that the system had
<gnomie> 11.04 runs fine though.. it's 11.10 that grinds my gears
<gnomie> i even had unity2d going .. no problem. not the same story right now
<coz_> gnomie,   mmm well I will be testing 11.10 soon on this pentium 4 machine,,  I will let you know,,,if it is going to slow down I move over to fedora  ,,,,mint linux has a few weird issues with compiz that they cant figure out
<coz_> gnomie,  my focus are my clients,, who mainly have older machines generally pentium 4.. so if it fails on a pentium 4  I move to fedora for them
<yofel> why not debian?
<coz_> yofel,  possible,, although debian  uses " stable" libraries which translate in to "old " libraries when compiz is added into the mix
<yofel> true
<coz_> yofel,  since most of my clients love compiz  I have to take that into consideration
<yofel> heh, understandable
<gnomie> then again, adding a cheap pci video card would prolly be a major improvement   :-/
<coz_> so far  it is debian that causes more erros and problems in #compiz than any other distribution
<coz_> gnomie,  pci video is not going to make it with compiz though
<coz_> bus speed is far too slow
<gnomie> i prefer unity2d though
<coz_> ah then that's fine
<gnomie> right
<gnomie> i prefer unity2d even on a capable system
<gnomie> am hooked  o.0
<coz_> :)
<coz_> personally I dont like unity at all 2d or 3d... I prefer list driven menus not image driven menus
<coz_> but apparenlty it is always going to be a "split" camp on this issue
<coz_> appliance interfaces  are ok on an ipad  when considering screen realestate
<yofel> well, I can live with image driven menus, as long as it has *colors* - I'm not much of a fan of the current monochrome icon trend :/
<yofel> if you remove colors from the icons you can as well just replace them with text
<gnomie> well.. to be honest, tablets and things of that sort are fine with whatever they ship in
<gnomie> imo
<coz_> yofel,  i dont blame you,, especially when you consider the accessibility problems with monochrome
<yofel> yeah, I don't have any problems there, except prefering to orient myself by colors
<coz_> I was always under the impression that 'accessibility " features are taken into consideration before anything else,, apparenlty that phylosophy has changed
<gnomie> touche
<gnomie> something has shifted indeed
<coz_> well if anyone finds the link to a mini iso ,, let me know :)
<yofel> hm
<yofel> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gnomie> lulz.. thought you were referring to 'dell mini'
<coz_> ah  now why didnt i think of that factoid!?  duh
<coz_> ah not avialable on that link
<yofel> just take one of the iso links on the page and s/natty/oneiric
<coz_> gnomie,  no :) I prefer using the mini iso  even at beta stage if possible
<yofel> the isos are there
<coz_> ok cool
<g30> Howdie all :)
<coz_> g30,         hey
<g30> hi
<bazhang> hi
<gnomie> i say this again, though.. unity2d for oneiric is a lot nicer than what you get from repos for 11.04
<coz_> that's good news
<gnomie> i call them as i sees them
<gnomie> >:)
<gnomie> <-- full gnomish fiend
<zhiwei> hello, Battery Icon still exist on panel event it is changed.
<zhiwei> How to resolve this problem?
<gnomie> believe it or not.. the main reason i like gnomunity is the terminal. if i didn't care, i be using kde .. there is something about gnome that compells me to use the terminal  0.o
<zhiwei> I can't find gnome-power-management
<Onlyodin> When I Ctrl-V (paste) in nautilus after using Ctrl-C to copy a file, instead of pasting the file(s), the filenames are pasted in a find input box. Is there a way I can revert that behaviour?
<Onlyodin> I'm sure Ctrl-V used to paste files, not filenames.
<coz_> Onlyodin,  mm not sure I dont have it installed yet but try shift+ctrl+v
<gnomie> yah, some things like that look inverted lately
<gnomie> the shift.. told ya
<gnomie> o.0
<gnomie> y2k12
<Onlyodin> I wonder if it's related to this: http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=88b535828ddacd7ec2313d52a21f164aee535fa3
<Onlyodin> Hmm, yes. Upstream. https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=651574
<ubottu> Gnome bug 651574 in Cut Copy Paste Undo "[regression] Interactive search takes control over paste action when using Ctrl-V" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Drakeson> Does compiz support having two monitors placed vertically (for instance when you put your laptop beneath your larger monitor)?
<coz_> Drakeson,  it should ...yes
<coz_> Drakeson,  I have not tested it with vertical dual monitors however
<coz_> since that arrangement would be taken care of the graphics utility
<coz_> but I believe it has already been done
<Drakeson> well, it behaves awkwardly
<coz_> oh?
<coz_> Drakeson,  in what ways?
<Drakeson> for example, you cannot drag a window from top to bottom!
<coz_> Drakeson,  which video card are you using?
<Drakeson> intel
<coz_> Drakeson, oh!!
<coz_> Drakeson,  I know less about intel graphics than I do about ati,, I generally always use nvidia
<coz_> with n vidia  settings the arrangement using twinview can be altered to any monitor configuration
<Drakeson> also, it places new windows wrong. the title-bar is placed beneath the panel.
<zhiwei> hi, anyone can resolve this problem?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849622
<coz_> Drakeson,  let me swtich my monitor config to vertical and start compiz ...hold on
<zhiwei> I have the same case with Drakeson .
<zhiwei> battery icon appears even if the power is charged
<Peter_Bilt> i am an ubuntuhuman
<Drakeson> coz_: I can change the settings fine. I am guess compiz only expects horizontally placed monitors.
<Peter_Bilt> who invented ubuntus?
<Drakeson> "invent"?
<Peter_Bilt> yes
<coz_> Drakeson,  looks like you are correct
<Drakeson> ubuntu is a project.
<mingdao_> must have been Al Gore, eh?
<Peter_Bilt> no its a swaheli word or something
<yofel> Peter_Bilt: ask Mark, he should know
<mingdao_> no ... he invented the internet :-)
<coz_> Drakeson,  what you might want to do is go to #compiz-dev and speak with smspillaz
<g30> HA @ AlGore
<Peter_Bilt> im just curious
<coz_> Drakeson,  if anyone can explain and or correct this ,, it will be be sam
<Peter_Bilt> i thought bob ross invented ubuntu
 * Drakeson wonders who invents words ... perhaps speakers of a language?
<Drakeson> coz_: sure.
<Peter_Bilt> maybe i am
<zhiwei> coz_: did you see my problem? battery icon appears even if the power is charged, do you know how to resolve this?
<Peter_Bilt> zhiwei: remove the battery
<zhiwei> Peter_Bilt:  How to remove?
<Peter_Bilt> screwdriwers or something, or a clip
<coz_> sorry had to restart x after that change,, darn mint
<urlin2u> Ubuntu is African and not particular to any specific African culture it has been around a long time. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29
<zhiwei> Peter_Bilt: sorry I still can understand what you said.
<Peter_Bilt> you have to remove your laptop or notebook accumulator
<Peter_Bilt> i think that will solve the problem, but adds another
<coz_> zhiwei,  no I dont know how to solve it at this time,,, might be a bug,,, I dont have oneiric installed yet,,,sorry
<coz_> it is still beta software though
<zhiwei> you mean I should physically remove battery ?
<Peter_Bilt> yes, but don't take it seriously
<gnomie> Peter_Bilt: stop
<Peter_Bilt> stop apartheid
<gnomie> join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<Drakeson> coz_: had to restart x? Since I switched to oneiric, after one or two times connecting and disconnecting the second monitor, X (or compiz) often crashes or just hangs up. every other time this happens I have to actually reboot the machine (this one is probably intel driver's fault)
<gnomie> also, read /topic
<Peter_Bilt> read /topic
<Peter_Bilt> drakeson
<Peter_Bilt> i got the same problem with my sandy bridge
<zhiwei> I will try it now, see you when I reboot my laptop.
<coz_> Drakeson,  sounds definitly like video driver,,, however mint linux there are issues with compiz restart or going to metacity  ,, the system freezes  ...so that's what happened here
<Peter_Bilt> i recummend to disable any 3d acceleration or something
<Drakeson> coz_: I get the compiz freeze, too. it crashes and after a while (1-2 minutes!) compiz is run again.
<coz_> Drakeson,  this is not good news,,, I see you are in #compiz-dev.. as I said sam can probably explain and or fix the issue,, however ,, he lives in austrailia so you may have to adjust your questions for when he is likely on  and they are a day ahead also :)
<Peter_Bilt> my z68 is goin g crazy with xorg, its like xorg is the  apache and the rest of the system the US Army in the late 19th century
<Drakeson> coz_: oh, thanks for the tip. I'll try to contact him later.
<gnomie> !bug | Drakeson
<ubottu> Drakeson: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Drakeson> gnomie: please!
<Peter_Bilt> maybe aspie who knows
<Usagiakumu> I am loving the new beta, however I was hoping that the Ubuntu button would be moved back to the top of the bar
<gnomie> this channel is not a replacement for filing bugs
<Usagiakumu> it doesnt look right on the dock
<Usagiakumu> it looks out of place, I like the placement in 11.04 better
<Drakeson> gnomie: I vaguely remember I actually filed a bug for this one.  I am just trying to make sure it is well communicated before next months ;)
<Usagiakumu> also make the icons smaller, they are too big in 11.04
<Peter_Bilt> Usagiakumu: yeah the icons are way to large
<User_007> Hey guys! I got Oneiric beta2 today and it comes with lots of problems...
<Usagiakumu> it gets really annoying when you have like 50+ applications
<Peter_Bilt> Usagiakumu: they look like a toy computer
<Drakeson> gnomie: I'll try to make sure I actually did.  Meanwhile please expect frustrated people to _also_ talk about embarrassing bugs here.
<Usagiakumu> im not saying these are problems and I love all the changes
<User_007> can anyone help me minimizing effects of graphic interface?
<Usagiakumu> also pleas for the love of all thats holy unanchor the dock from the left
<Usagiakumu> I want to MOVE it to the bottom or the right out of my way
<Usagiakumu> being anchored to the left is really fricking annoying
<Peter_Bilt> the most embarassing bug was a non working network manager
<gnomie> Usagiakumu: file a wishlist bug on launchpad or join us in brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Drakeson> Usagiakumu: that has been discussed elsewhere. I guess there were bug reports / wishes about the placement of the dock.
<Usagiakumu> other than that amazing work all
<urlin2u> User_007, which desktop, and be very specific in unity compiz is part of the DE.
<Usagiakumu> I love the new Unity otherwise
<Peter_Bilt> because someone on a very elevated mental level forgot to add it in the package
<gnomie> Drakeson: noted.. just adding my two cents
<Usagiakumu> just move the Ubuntu button back to the global menu bar where it was
<User_007> everything turn slower, like from moving a window to open dash
<Usagiakumu> being where its at just looks wrong
<gnomie> Usagiakumu: i disagree; unlucky for you, it's not going to change at this stage
<Usagiakumu> great work on Unity it is a lot more feature complete
<Usagiakumu> 11.04 Unity is too naked in comparison
<User_007> urlin2u, everything from moving a window to type on unity's dash become much slower
<Peter_Bilt> request: adding music to the upgrade process, because sometime a user has to do some manual tasks if configuration files has to be replaced, and that stops the update. like most of us they dont sit behind the screen, they wait and do something productive
<Drakeson> Unity's dash is slow here, too.  I blame libnux.
<urlin2u> User_007, what is your cpu and ram, some have complained it all seems slower.
<User_007> cpu and ram almost free... i use cpu on ondemand governor
<User_007> changing to Performace don't help
<Drakeson> I strongly suspect libnux is very non-optimized.
<zhiwei> Peter_Bilt: Hello, the battery icon still exist on panel...
<Peter_Bilt> zhiwei: strange
<User_007> urlin2u, is there anything i can do in order do reduce effects?
<Peter_Bilt> without battery a battery level... sounds spastic to me
<Peter_Bilt> i am paralyzed
<zhiwei> I want to know why power-manager is not same with 11.04
<urlin2u> User_007, part of the problem is the intertwining of compiz and unity, so messing with it itself is likely to cause problems, you can go to startup apps and turn off stuff not needed, if any there.
<Drakeson> zhiwei: it is apparently from gnome3, now
<Drakeson> the settings have probably changed.
<urlin2u> User_007, there are I'm sure other tweaks i'm just not familiar with what they may be,
<Drakeson> try to looking for its settings manually (dconf, gconf)
<zhiwei> Drakeson: thank you.
<Peter_Bilt> wind it up
<Drakeson> zhiwei: e.g.: look at "gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power"
<User_007> urlin2u, how can i edit startup programs? (are they the ones that start every session?)
<Peter_Bilt> i hope the next ubuntu has the same startup manager like fedfnorda 15
<urlin2u> User_007, yeah startup applications in the dash search, as of now I believe there is little there. I wish I could adjust the speed of the side panel myself but have mot found out how.
<Peter_Bilt> punky parrot or something
<urlin2u> not*
<User_007> urlin2u, by speed of the side panel you mean how fast it appears or disapears?
<urlin2u> User_007, yeah way to slow for me.
<User_007> you can easily change it using CCSM
<Peter_Bilt> pejorative parrot
<urlin2u> User_007, the speed where.
<User_007> on Unity Plugin submenu
<User_007> edge reaveal timeout
<urlin2u> User_007, doh so obvious thanks, I have the cube and tons of other plugins running.
<zhiwei> I have two ubuntu one in my ubuntu Dash
<gnomie> "sure there'll be more than one unpleasant surprise before we're done" daytrip to the jungle - tribal massacre
<Peter_Bilt> rumble in the jungle yeh
<gnomie> Peter_Bilt: join me in : #ubuntu-offtopic
<User_007> Drakeson, you say libnux is not optimized, but it was there on natty?
<zhiwei> ls
<User_007> Drakeson, it was on version 0.96 on natty, now on 1.0, maybe the natty version is faster than oineiric
<User_007> how can i choose what version of libnux to use?
<urlin2u> User_007, if both are in synaptic you can lock the one you want.
<User_007> i installed manually the older version, and i still have the oineric version (different package names) but i want my aplications to use the older version
<User_007> so how to do that?
<urlin2u> 14736251jOpBnaZvsN
<urlin2u> in synaptic look in menu
<User_007> ok
<User_007> i don't know why, but my synaptic started getting a error
<User_007> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<User_007>   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<User_007> urlin2u, i don't know why, but my synaptic started getting a error, terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<Roasted> is gconf-editor not in 11.10?
<Roasted> I just got a command not found when I ran it
<urlin2u> User_007, not sure there,
<urlin2u> Roasted, deprecated dconf now
<User_007> i am already searching
<Roasted> so how would I go in and change my minmaxclose placement?
<Stanley00> Roasted: you have to install it manually then ;)
<Roasted> ah okay
<Roasted> I didnt realize you could
<Roasted> man ubuntu sure is axing a lot of nice things
<Roasted> gconf, synaptic
<Roasted> time for dvd, ubuntu?
<Stanley00> Roasted: gonf-editor is on the liveCD, but I dont know it's removed when installed ;))
<Roasted> well
<urlin2u> User_007, you will find lock under package if you get it back (synaptic
<Roasted> it is, evidently
<Roasted> I installed 11.10 yesterday via liveusb and its clearly not ehre
<Roasted> all Id id was install gnome shell once I got into it, so I doubt it just disappeared
<User_007> urlin2u, but lock package isn't just in order to don't let it upgrade?
<Roasted> I also noticed alt f2 functionality was gone in gnome shell as well. I had to go to keyboard bindings and re-add it.
<urlin2u> Roasted, gconf or dconf?
<jakemp> do I need to reinstall to get the new beta? I did a dist upgrade, and I don't see the shiny new login screen.
<Roasted> gconf
<Stanley00> Roasted: alt + f2 is integrated in the Dash ;)
<Roasted> right
<Roasted> I get that
<Roasted> but it's not in gnome shell in 11.10
<Stanley00> Roasted: oh, I dont know that, I work well with unity ;)
<Roasted> I didnt like unity much in 11.04, but it seems to work nicely here
<Roasted> a big reason I used GS was because it didnt suck up a ton of ram and resources on my netbook to run. in fact, GS ran lighter than... XFCE...
<Roasted> but untiy in 11.10 is far far far more usable. but it's still not GS. :P
<urlin2u> User_007, lock I believe means no upgrade to the locked package
<User_007> urlin2u, i already locked it on synaptic, it means it won't upgrade,
<User_007> but i still have the two versions
<User_007> how i make it use only the old one?
<urlin2u> User_007, yeah older link but info. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-lock-package-versions-from-synaptic-package-manager.html
<urlin2u> User_007, only have one installed
<User_007> urlin2u, my problem is not locking version, as i said before the packages have different names
<urlin2u> User_007, I can't say what your doing will work as actual package but that is the gist.
<User_007> so they survive together on the same installation... is like having firefox4 and firefox 5
<urlin2u> User_007,  would not know.
<urlin2u> I
<User_007> okay
<User_007> Guys, is there any way to revert unity and stuff from oneiric back to natty?
<macer1> all ubuntu or only unity?
<User_007> only unity/compiz and stuff
<macer1> not possibl
<macer1> e
<macer1> 11.10 is using GTK3
<macer1> natty not
<User_007> and Natty GTK2
<macer1> yup
<User_007> so that's why all that stuff is so buggy
<escott> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<jakemp> no spiffy login screen, and synaptic keeps crashing =(
<Drakeson> jakemp: do you have lightdm or still on gdm?
<jakemp> jeremy@solid-ocelot:~$ gdm
<jakemp> The program 'gdm' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<jakemp> I don't have gdm installed
<jakemp> oh whoops
<Drakeson> jakemp: don't do that! do: dpkg -l | grep gdm , or something like that
<jakemp> that returns nothing
<Drakeson> also do: dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<User_007> now it's oficial, something is very very wrong here... my graphic power is so bad that i can't even run a rmvb without lags
<jakemp> 4 entries
<jakemp> including just lightdm
<gnomie> !lightdm
<Drakeson> the new login screen is indeed lightdm. not sure why you are having problems
<gnomie> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<User_007> something must be very wrong with my graphic driver since upgrade
<escott> jakemp, have you tried service lightdm restart
<jakemp> that'll log me off?
<gnomie> my thing here is pretty sluggish too, yes
<Drakeson> User_007: which driver? I am on intel and it went crappy since upgrade.
<User_007> Radeon, my card is a X1200 (integrated on laptop)
<jakemp> nope, restarting lightdm did not work
<User_007> Drakeson, do you use opensource drivers too?
<escott> jakemp, is lightdm showing up in ps aux | grep lightdm?
<jakemp> yes 2 times (+ grep)
<escott> jakemp, two times? on the same VT? what happens if you ctrl-alt-F# to that VT
<User_007> Drakeson, maybe something on xorg...
<jakemp> escott, VTs seem to be working fine, here is the output of that ps: http://pastebin.com/svbfSv1e
<escott> jakemp, so what do you see when you ctrl-alt-f7?
<User_007> well, i will try something on old Gnome...
<jakemp> escott, it takes me to my main graphical window
<escott> jakemp, im confused. what exactly is the problem here
<jakemp> I read that the new beta had a nice new login screen
<escott> jakemp, but you are already logged into the gui right?
<jakemp> yes.
<escott> jakemp, well thats why you cant see lightdm, you only see it when you logout
<jakemp> well yeah, but when I rebooted, it wasn't there, and when I restarted lightdm it wasn't there
<jakemp> not a huge deal
<jakemp> the screenshots just looked shiney.
<bandit5432> any one know of some hacks for the nautilus ui to change the layout of the forward and back buttons
<macer1> bandit5432, install marlin.
<macer1> I don't know any hacks
<macer1> but try marlin, elementary file browser
<bandit5432> ok
<bandit5432> that in the official repos?
<bandit5432> nvm i will look
<bandit5432> that looks like just what i want
<bazhang> !find marlin
<ubottu> Package/file marlin does not exist in oneiric
<bandit5432> looks like there is no stable marlin
<bandit5432> are you using elementary ?
<macer1> bandit5432, no, there is ppa for that
<macer1> it is in beta, but is much faster that nautilus, and looks better
<bjsnider> it's not going to be in ubuntu if it's not in debian
<bjsnider> and it's not in debian
<bandit5432> nope i see that looks promising though
<bjsnider> promising in what way?
<bandit5432> more customizable but i dont have it installed so its looks might be decieving
<bandit5432> i just downloaded the git source of nautilus to see if it lists the items that can be customized in nautilus-toolbar-ui.xml
<bandit5432> and i probably wont find what i am looking for
<bandit5432> i wish that nautilus button where customizable like firefox
<bandit5432> buttons'
<bandit5432> hmm does any one use the gnome fallback mode?
<macer1> me
<bandit5432> do you use gnome-shell or unity at all?
<macer1> yes, I use
<macer1> I have shell, unity, kde and fallback installed
<bandit5432> which do you use the most?
<bandit5432> i am trying to edit oneiric so that it will work like gnome2 and so far its working ok with some minor things that i will need to change or learn to live with
<macer1> gnome-shell because it is not crashing now, unity is very crashing because of compiz. But now there is dependency problem with gnome-shell and it stopped working
<macer1> unity is cool, but buggy and crashy
<bandit5432> sorry i cant get past the mac look to force myself to use it
<gnomie> bummer. flash updates...
<bandit5432> flash updates out since thursday
<gnomie> there are some for today
<bandit5432> again
<bandit5432> where no blog post on psirt or isc
<bjsnider> there are extensions to gnome-shell that can bring back the menus and bottom taskbar if you want it to be more like gnome 2
<bandit5432> i like the fallback mode and i am working on the rest
<bjsnider> although the extensions have be updated for 3.2 because some of the api has changed
<bandit5432> hoping to not have to bail on gnome to xcfe i like gnome
<bjsnider> i've got a workspace switcher, a paces menu, a system monitor, et al.
<bandit5432> i think i would like unity and or gnome-shell on my tablet
<jakemp> okay, one monitor above the other is really not well done
<jakemp> When I click on the icon to pull up multiple windows, they pop up in the split, and under the bar
<jakemp> at the top of the lower screen
<jakemp> And the bug where I can't move a window to the bottom monitor is still here
<jakemp> the top of a window can't enter the bottom screen
<h00k> Can anyone on Oneiric get to google.com on chromium or firefox?
<urlin2u> h00k, are you serious?
<h00k> urlin2u: I am.
<h00k> urlin2u: check this out. hah.
<urlin2u> h00k, your link yes
<h00k> http://i.imgur.com/hRPvE.jpg
<h00k> urlin2u: ^
<h00k> It
<h00k> is like...half loading dropbox.com and half google.com
<urlin2u> h00k, have you changed the theme of your setup?
<h00k> urlin2u: no, I keep it quite stock for testing,
<h00k> Firefox is now giving me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696479/
<urlin2u> h00k, mine has the panel black I wonder if your gpu is acting up, not sure really, I don't use chrome but I get google.
<urlin2u> on FF
<h00k> when in doubt, reboot!
<h00k> works now.
<urlin2u> h00k, your top panel still gray?
<h00k> urlin2u: yep. Oh, that theme. I did change that, yes.
<h00k> to Radiance
<urlin2u> h00k, I thought so all the colors were the same, well it works now cool.
<Name141> Is the Beta going to be a fair "look in to the future" , as in GUI wise of how the final release is going to be ?
<Name141> I'm thinking about downloading it and using it on a virtual machine to test it out and get familier with the non-Gnome mumbo jumbo
<Hitrime> hello?
<Hitrime> how do I reset xorg?
<Hitrime> hello?
<tablemaster> I had beta 1 installed, but was having a problem on boot where the login screen never showed up and I just got the tail of the boot process showing up. I updated with update manager to the latest packages, but I still get the same problem
<tablemaster> when I boot, I have to switch to a different tty and use startx to get anything to happen, what can I reinstall to fix it?
<stodan> did anyone try to install beta2 with btrfs over dm-crypt and lvm? install always fails on linux-generic package
<stodan> trying to do it on vbox, guided crypt with default ext4 works fine, but if I switch to btrfs on last step - no luck
<stodan> i am reinstalling with en locale, so i can paste log, but it always says "No space left on device" while unpacking (i guess) modules (this time c_can_platform.ko)
<gnomie> there is still something steadily using 50% cpu here that's not registering as a process
<gnomie> hold on.. its system monitor itself .
<gnomie> :o
<gnomie> however, that doesn't explain why the system is so sluggish . if i kill every user app, something is still slowing down the system
<zhiwei> battery icon still appears on panel even if it's full charge.
<gnomie> zhiwei: check its setting; in older versions you could some of its behaviour
<gnomie> *change
 * Name141 tries again
<Name141> Is the Beta going to be a fair "look in to the future" , as in GUI wise of how the final release is going to be ?  I was thinking about using it to get used to the new non-Gnome GUI.
<zhiwei> gnomie: power-manager is not like the old version,so I don't know how to check it's setting.
<gnomie> try right clicking on the icon
<zhiwei> I tried , but there is help.
<zhiwei> gnomie: see this:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849622
<gnomie> system settings gives me a very anemic feel lately. not much in there as far as settings really..
 * gnomie chuckles a bit
<l33o> hi
<zhiwei> gnomie: so, how to resolve this problem? battery icon
<gnomie> Name141: first off, 11.10 uses gnome3. unity runs on top of it
<Name141> gnomie: So there would be an option to go back to the classic look?
<gnomie> zhiwei: i wouldnt know, gnomie not mobile
<gnomie> :(
<l33o> <l33o> since 5 days the ubuntu update doesnt show new updates...i am here on lubuntu 11.10 ...is this a known bug ???
<htorque> Name141: classic as in in gtk2 gnome-panel - nope. but you can install 'gnome-session-fallback' to get the new gnome-panel based classic session.
<htorque> which you can choose from the login screen
<Name141> htorque: I suppose I would know better if I downloaded it and tested it under a virtual machine ?
<gnomie> Name141: only options are unity [for accelerated displays] and unity2d for all others with low hardware specs
<Name141> gnomie: I reckon I'll just test it out and go from there
<htorque> Name141: sure, that's the best way to take a look at pre-release software anyway as it won't affect your stable system.
<l33o> what is the best and recommended way to update (l)ubuntu 11.10 ?? with ubuntu update, with synaptic or with apt-get update ?
<gnomie> and yes, at this stage, 11.10 has the look of the final. but as far as am concerned it's pretty buggy . granted, it should run better on newer hardware, however, there are quite a few bugs that might halt your experience
<Name141> htorque: I'm making the bet that the next LTS will be Unity anyway? (or too far out to tell?)
<htorque> Name141: it certainly will be unity
<Name141> htorque: Looks like I better get used to it then.
<Name141> why the change from Gnome anyway?
<gnomie> furthermore, running this beta on virtual machine has proven even buggier, some features of unity are known not to work well in such environment
<l33o> any 1 here who knows a good q&a concerning ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Name141> gnomie: Will this GUI be the same as the one in the stable release of Ubuntu then?
<htorque> no idea, GNOME Shell just wasn't where canonical would have liked to go. besides, the very first version of unity came earlier than the first usable version of GNOME Shell.
<gnomie> Name141: it is likely to be the case, yes
<htorque> Name141: in virtualbox you need to activate 2d acceleration and install the guest additions to get unity (3d). else you'll see unity 2d, which looks almost the same.
<l33o> are you all getting the updates the last days?
<l33o> since 5 days it seems there are no new updates for ubuntu and lubuntu 11.10
<l33o> everything else seems working fine...i had this know lost network bug but i guess i solved it
<gnomie> l33o: there are currently no system indicators for new updates, check manually by checking the power button on top right or manually checking with  apt-get
<l33o> thank you gnomie
<gnomie> hm.. i should have edited that better
<gnomie> must be the coffee
<l33o> what is the exact shell command for ubuntu 11.10 updates? first sudo apt-get update
<l33o> and then apt-get distr-upgrade??
<gnomie> then: sudo apt-get upgrade
<l33o> sorry, havent found any infos on this on the net
<l33o> thank you very much
<l33o> :)
<htorque> l33o: 'man apt-get' ;-)
<gnomie> you could even do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gnomie> in the same line
<gnomie> just as such
<gnomie> also, what htorque said
<l33o> ok
<htorque> upgrade: will update installed packages, but won't install new packages and won't remove installed packages. dist-upgrade will update, remove, add new packages if necessary - so always take a good look what's going to happen, else you could remove half of your system. ;)
<l33o> i know...but i thought because its a distribution upgrade there are different update rules
<gnomie> ?
<l33o> like outside x-window with init 3 ( like in sid)
<gnomie> are you not on 11.10 yet?
<l33o> i am
<gnomie> alright
<l33o> lubuntu 11.10
<htorque> if you are on 11.10 you just need to update like normal
<htorque> on the day of the release you will have 11.10 final
<l33o> :)
<l33o> this day will be in some days :)
<l33o> tried many  linux distros and lubuntu works best here onmy old laptop
<swat_> lubuntu? that's a new one!
<gnomie> not quite
<gnomie> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<gnomie> not officially endorsed by canonical though, but it's been around
<swat_> hmm, interesting
<l33o> i thought lubuntu is the official ubuntu release
<swat_> i curently use unity 2d on my netbook
<swat_> it works pretty well, but can be slow sometimes
<IamDoing> I have tried 10.04, 10.10, 11.04. And now trying to test 11.10 e.g: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<IamDoing> All my old test has PCI-X1 capture card failure.
<gnomie> gee.. 30% ram used and somehow there is a program using swap  :-/
<htorque> gnomie: 30% including buffers and cache?
<gnomie> IamDoing: pci-x is old indeed.. also mostly found in servers
<gnomie> htorque: 30% overall , yes
<htorque> that's weird. maybe it's swap from earlier when ram usage was closer to 100%?
<gnomie> i don't think swap should be used at this point, but.. it is  :o
<gnomie> nah..
<htorque> sudo swapoff -a ; sudo swapon -a
<htorque> swap empty ;)
<IamDoing> gnomie, 10.04 it worked. 11.04 i have this http://i.imgur.com/EDlUU.png , now installing 11.10 to see will this show up http://i.imgur.com/EDlUU.png
<gnomie> htorque: yah, but.. something is leaking to swap for no reason
<IamDoing> Is this bug fixed in 11.10 ? any idea http://i.imgur.com/EDlUU.png
<IamDoing> 11.10 while installing says "Installer crashed, we are sorry; the installer crashed. After you close this window, we will allow you to file a bug report...." While choosing timezone step.
<IamDoing> System shut down not allowing to install 11.10.
<IamDoing> 11.10 is there any stable release?
<IamDoing> I was testing this release: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso
<jbicha> 11.10 hasn't had a stable release yet, but you could try the Beta 2 image: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<AlanBell> can someone try running orca and confirming bug 851694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851694 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "application icons in apps lens are all called "button"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851694
<l33o> ;)
<IamDoing> OK let me try. the one that i was trying it says again "The installer encountered an error copying files to hard disk: Errno 5] input/output error
<l33o> i am much too stupid to understand this:
<IamDoing> 11.10 the latest daily build that i was trying, it boots as try mode. But it does not boot in Gnome mode, always use Unity as fallback. Was that normal? (downloading Beta 2 for testing)
<l33o> Need to get 347 MB of archives.
<l33o> After this operation, 795 kB disk space will be freed
<l33o> hehehe
<l33o> crazy isnt it?
<IamDoing> My system is i7 processor, 8GB ram, 500GB disk, PCI-X1 1 capture card, PCI-X1 1 GB ethernet interface, USB 3.0
<l33o> reboot cu later
<nmvictor> In Natty, their was System>Preference>Windows item which one would use to enable "Select window on mouse over" feature, how do i achieve that feature in Oneiric, I miss that feature, I very much loved it.
<Peter_Bilt> oneric ork
<Peter_Bilt> from planet mork
<nmvictor> Peter_Bilt:  is that in response to my concern, please?
<IamDoing> 11.10 Beta 2 after installation, its asking "System program problem detected"
<gnomie> !apport | IamDoing
<gnomie> ok.. so ubottu doesn't now about apport..
<gnomie> hm
<gnomie> i was going to suggest him to follow the rabbit..
<gnomie> :(
<gnomie> AlanBell: trying to figure which speech server i like best
<gnomie> also, your video give me a couple lulz .. not a bad thing though, just saying
<murlidhar> err i am not able to configure unity :(
<murlidhar> using compiz
<murlidhar> i have installed compiz settings manager and launched it using the command about:config
<gnomie> murlidhar: not able to configure unity replaced content for bug 1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<murlidhar> but i don't see how to resize the launcher icons :(
<IamTrying> 11.10 Beta2, Can  i not do apt-get install dkms? or search ?
<murlidhar> so you mean i can't resize the icon of the launcher ?
<gnomie> pretty sure you cannot at this point..
<murlidhar> awww it was possible in 11.04
<gnomie> try that method then.. let us know
<murlidhar> i tried and it didn't work.
<IamTrying> 11.10 B2, when i am downloading something. And i use apt-get install dkms it does notothing. But wnow dkms wwas intallsing.
<murlidhar> there is a third party app that does it. its called confity . its in sourceforge too
<gnomie> unity isn't known for 'configurable', we can agree on that
<murlidhar> it was configurable to some extent atleast
<murlidhar> now its not anymore :(
<gnomie> by unconventional methods, sure.. like directly messing with gconf .. ugh
<gnomie> but i don't advocate for such practices really
<gnomie> it only adds pain and suffering when things go wrong
<murlidhar> well there is unity plugin in compiz ...isn't it ?
<murlidhar> ccsm
<murlidhar> compiz config settings manager
 * gnomie wouldnt know, unity2d tester here
<murlidhar> ah
<Stanley00> murlidhar: yes
<murlidhar> Stanley00: its not there in my installation
<murlidhar> i don't know if i messed it up . can i reset it ?
<murlidhar> the compiz so that i get the unity plugin back into the ccsm
<murlidhar> reset*
<Stanley00> murlidhar: dont know what you mean exactly. do you mean unity plugin not in your ccsm?
<murlidhar> yes its not in my ccsm
<murlidhar> i remember there was an option to resize the icon of unity launcher and set the transperency of the launcher too and the panel
<Stanley00> murlidhar: strange, are you using unity or unity2d?
<murlidhar> hmmm
<murlidhar> i think i am using unity
<murlidhar> not sure :(
<murlidhar> how can i figure it out?
<Stanley00> murlidhar: you may try reset unity, I dont know if it works
<murlidhar> Stanley00: can i reset compiz with default plugins ?
<Stanley00> murlidhar: the command is unity --reset, I think
<murlidhar> brb
<Stanley00> murlidhar: good luck
<murlidhar> well funny but unity didn't seem to install and i just installed it and logged in using unity
<murlidhar> and goodness me the unity2d looked so much like unity
<Stanley00> murlidhar: :))
<murlidhar> Stanley00: hehe.. silly me : )
<murlidhar> glad the icons could be resized now
<murlidhar> i like smaller icons
<Stanley00> murlidhar: yes, unity2d is made to be as same as unity as possible ;)
<Stanley00> murlidhar: me too, 40 or 38 is suite for me ;)
<murlidhar> na i have brought it down to 32
<murlidhar> http://i.imgur.com/Zomwo.png
<Stanley00> murlidhar: nice, isnt it? ;)
<murlidhar> yes but i am now wondering if i can delete the pic from imgur .
<murlidhar> lol
<Stanley00> :))
<Arnold> Hello. After I updated Firefox to the latest upstream version (stable 7.0), both the default homepage and the search bar changed.
<Arnold> about:startpage -> the title is Not Found, contents are "The requested URL /11.04/Ask.com/ was not found on this server."
<Arnold> And the default search engine is Ask.com, and there is nothing else there.
<murlidhar> waste of space in imgur ... i mean . it was just temperory one.
<Stanley00> Arnold: dont know that, I just downloading it
<Arnold> Stanley00, it's been like that after I updated from b7 to stable.
<murlidhar> Stanley00: ah i think i have managed it ..click on the link now :)
<murlidhar> err didn't work
<murlidhar> lol
<Stanley00> murlidhar: lol
<Stanley00> Arnold: you can reconfig it,
<Arnold> Stanley00, I know, but I wanted to know whether this is a bug, or a planned feature
<Stanley00> Arnold: you are right, it change to ask.com, and google is out :(
<Arnold> According to some sources, Ubuntu Firefox Modifications would be the cause.
<murlidhar> Stanley00: now its removed
<murlidhar> :p
<IamTrying> In 11.10 Beta2, do you know why the this is getting failed? e.g: https://gist.github.com/1240458
<murlidhar> laters all
<Arnold> IamTrying, have you tried running this manually? "dkms build -m DesktopVideo -v 8.0.1rc4"
<IamTrying> Arnold: yes and still same: https://gist.github.com/1240458
<Arnold> /var/lib/dkms/DesktopVideo/8.0.1rc4/build/blackmagic_lib.c:64:47: error: ‘SPIN_LOCK_UNLOCKED’ undeclared here (not in a function)
<Arnold> make[2]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/DesktopVideo/8.0.1rc4/build/blackmagic_lib.o] Error 1
<IamTrying> 11.04 it was at-least getting installed. But i had a full screen black screen the reason why testing 11.10
<Arnold> So that's the reason so far - if there's an error during make, you won't get the package source compiled.
<Arnold> Where can I get the .deb file so that I can give it a go myself?
<IamTrying> Arnold: 1.  http://www.blackmagic-design.com/media/1380773/Blackmagic_Desktop_Video_Linux_8.0.1.tar.gz    2. read me file ( http://www.blackmagic-design.com/media/1110770/Blackmagic_Desktop_Video_Linux_8.0.1.txt )   2.
<Arnold> Downloading it.. will take a while.
<IamTrying> Ok, i just pasted the logs here for your reference: https://gist.github.com/1240458
<Arnold> Actually, found the reason.
<Arnold> SPIN_LOCK_UNLOCKED was entirely removed from Linux Kernel 2.6.39. And 11.10 uses 3.0.4 now.
<Arnold> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/spl/commit/83c623aa1a8895879f03f07b060e1c53a9757f71
<Arnold> You could use this as reference to see what has to be changed.
<Arnold> So far you have to modify that from blackmagic.lib.c
<Arnold> http://kerneltrap.org/node/8067
<Arnold> Another reference.
<IamTrying> Thank you Arnold
<Arnold> You're welcome IamTrying. Hope it works.
<trijntje> is ask.com the new default search engine in firefox??
<Arnold> trijntje, there is no mentioning about it in the changelogs. Also from what it says, there were a lot of these occurrences in the past, after Firefox got upgraded.
<trijntje> Arnold: for me it just happend, after restarting firefox after an upgrade, should i file a bug?
<Arnold> trijntje, not sure how much that would help, but.. let me check something out fast.
<Arnold> Since it's ubufox related.
<Arnold> Sorry, I meant xul-ext-ubufox.
<Arnold> Guess it's an old bug. Happened many times so far.
<gnomie> found this while starting orca using dash: Bug #858804
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 858804 could not be found
<gnomie> of course, it's still set to private
<gnomie> launcher crashed along with orca
<gnomie> apport only caught launcher crash tho
<gnomie> whoa.. unity-panel-service and unity2d places just crashed, again while testing orca, which i can confirm only says 'button' for all apps after a search | AlanBell
<gnomie> horrible. at least am not freezing as much as yesterday
<gnomie> thunderbird is behaving admirably under the circumstances
<gnomie> firefox is glitchy but at least doesnt crash either. the system state is not its fault anyway.
<gnomie> mozilla is bulletproof! :o
<AlanBell> thanks gnomie
<AlanBell> gnomie: can you set the bug to confirmed
<IamTrying> Arnold, Its failed with same cause https://gist.github.com/1240542
<gnomie> AlanBell: what's the bug number again?
<OerHeks> gnomie, you gave the number yourself, scroll back
<gnomie> that was my bug.. AlanBell's is a different one
<gnomie> OerHeks: perhaps you could confirm it too. set orca up, run it, then do a dash search
<OerHeks> bug 851694 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851694 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "application icons in apps lens are all called "button"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851694
<gnomie> yes
<OerHeks> i assume AlanBell does a great job, reproducing the bug. only bug 1 does not need reproduction ..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<hansg01> when i tried to install utorrent server on oneiric beta 2
<hansg01> i received ./utserver: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Stanley00> hansg01: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<hansg01> Stanley00: no 32 bit
<Stanley00> hansg01: can you give me the output of "locate libssl.so"
<hansg01> yeah  it is
<hansg01> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0
<hansg01> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0
<Stanley00> hansg01: that causes the prob, try make a link libssl.so.0.9.8
<htlm> hi
<htlm> anyone here
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<gnomie> frozen penguin
<gnomie> sigh
<hans01> ne one there to help me out please?
<Rovanion> Is 32-bit wine installed on a 64-bit install of Ubuntu? http://pastebin.com/eY9nkBaX
<Stanley00> hans01: make a link not solve your prob?
<hans01> Stanley00: link?
<penguin42> Rovanion: I don't know the answer, but with multiarch on oneiric you might try installing the 32bit version explicitly - apt-get install wine1.3.i386 I think should do it ?
<Stanley00> hans01: it needs lib..0.9.8 and you have lib 1.0.0 I think make a link will do the trick?
<OerHeks> hans try make a link libssl.so.0.9.8 to libssl.so.1.0.0
<Rovanion> penguin42: I would rather have the opposite. My .wine is for 64-bit wine, but the installed version seems to be 32-bit
<Stanley00> hans01: for example ln -s /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.0.9.8
<hans01> Stanley00: sry i dnt knw how can i do that?
<penguin42> Rovanion: Oh I see, erm I think it's best asking a wine specialist then - I've not used it for ages
<hans01> OerHeks: sry i dnt knw how can i do that?
<Stanley00> hans01: open terminal, and then run that command
<hans01> Stanley00: yeah i knw that i hv to do something in terminal
<hans01> Stanley00: ok
<OerHeks> hans, did you also get an error with  /lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 ?
<hans01> OerHerks: i hvnt tried yet
<hans01> i mm sending the error again
<OerHeks> please paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<jtaylor> Stanley00: you can't symlink 1.0.0 to 0.9.8 they are not binary compatible ...
<Stanley00> jtaylor: idk that, just try and error ;)
<hans01> i want to install utorrent server
<jtaylor> if you need the old library install it
<jtaylor> its still available
<jtaylor> libssl0.9.8
<hans01> but when i followed the procedure
<hans01> i got the error:
<Stanley00> jtaylor: you're genius, it still there ;))
<hans01> ./utserver: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Stanley00> hans01: do as jtaylor said :)
<jtaylor> do you have it installed?
<hans01> jtaylor: do tel me plz
<jtaylor> sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8
<hans01> jtaylor: ok
<hans01> jtaylor: and the new version will be installed too?
<hans01> i mean wat i had earlier
<jtaylor> they can be installed at the same time yes
<hans01> jtaylor: thank you!
<hans01> Stanley00: thank you!
<Stanley00> hans01: np ;)
<BluesKaj> well I got most of my audio options sorted out withy new soundcard , (m-audio audiophile 192), it's set as default , does the digital passthru of DD and DTS , plays flash /flv files on dragon player , so all i have left to figure out is the lack of any flash audio on the websites... any suggestions ?
<Stanley00> do anyone notices the firefox update today? where is the google search engine? what is ask.com at last?
<jtaylor> known issue
<jtaylor> should get fixed soon
<Stanley00> I hope so...
<thiebaude> How do I enable automatic login on Ubuntu 11.10?
<hans01> thiebaunde: user accounts
<thiebaude> hans01, Thanks :)
<dreamon> Hello, trying install 11.10 on Laptop. Starting from cd. Install works till "installing main system" 90% it stands still. How can I take a look whats going on.
<jtaylor> ctrl + alt + f3
<jtaylor> or 1 2 4 don't remember
<jtaylor> hm maybe r does that only work for the alternate installer?
<dreamon> ctrl+alt+f1...f10 nothin happens. mousepointer is rotating. CD isn't working .. but I can make klicks on buttons (sound,Network and so on.)
<dreamon> Think I give alternate a try. Thank you
<TheBuntu> upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10... whats better upgrade-manager -d or do-release-upgrade -d
<penguin42> no difference
<jtaylor> should be the same
<TheBuntu> i dident know if cli was any faster the gui
<jtaylor> no
<TheBuntu> guess i just got use to pacman man in arch being so fast... But have to many probs in arch... with sound.. kde plasma troubles... never have those here
<jtaylor> if you want a fast upgrade use force-unsafe-io or eatmydata, but if you have a power cut during it, you will probably have to reinstall ;)
<TheBuntu> Should install the normal 250 updates before i do the upgrade
<penguin42> jtaylor: What are those flags to?
<jtaylor> dpkg has a force-unsafe-io flag, eatmydata is a library which you can preload
<penguin42> ah nice
<penguin42> dpkg can be rather painfully slow at times
<TheBuntu> so it would be upgrade-manager -d force-unsafe-io
<TheBuntu> or do i put that in a file
<jtaylor> echo force-unsafe-io | sudo tee /etc/dpkg/dpkg.conf.d/unsafe should do it
<jtaylor> but beware this flag is dangerous
<jtaylor> or sudo apt-get install libeatmydata; LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libeatmydata/libeatmydata.so command
<TheBuntu> Whatt is it bypassing on the install
<penguin42> I guess skipping the syncs
<jtaylor> it removes fsync calls, so the steps of the installation aren't atomic anymore
<penguin42> it's letting it carry on before the previous stuff has been written to the disk - it's fine as long as you don't lose power
<jtaylor> if something fails during installation you end up with an inconsistent state from which it might be hard or impossible to recover
<jtaylor> I only use it for my chroots or for fresh installs
<jtaylor> I'd not sue it for upgrades
<escott> TheBuntu, for an upgrade to a beta its probably best to do that in a console perhaps even under screen in case your gui goes out
<TheBuntu> mike@Mikes-PC:~$ echo force-unsafe-io | sudo tee /etc/dpkg/dpkg.conf.d/unsafe [sudo] password for mike:  tee: /etc/dpkg/dpkg.conf.d/unsafe: No such file or directory force-unsafe-io
<penguin42> TheBuntu: Don't bother with it - just do the upgrade as normal
<jtaylor> its dpkg.cfg.d
<jtaylor> its a newer flag, it may not be available for older dpkg's, in that case you need to use eatmydata
<tiago> Hello guys, a small question: I got 11.10 Beta 2 running here and I would like to know if when it gets officially launched, the upgrade will be smooth or will be better to format and reinstall the new version?
<Stanley00> It will be smooth, I hope ;)
<jtaylor> upgrading should be enough
<tiago> nice
<tiago> because I will have to extend the ext4 partition...
<jtaylor> lvm ftw ;)
<tiago> I tried with btfrs but it is really laggy
<jtaylor> life partitioning and resizing is really nice for dev systems :)
<penguin42> lvm is great
<tiago> never tried lvm
<tiago> will I need to put /boot in a ext3 partition ?
<TheBuntu> thanks... i'll do the normal.. to be safe
<tiago> btrfs* a typo there
<tiago> can someone gimme this tip? Even on ext4, is it better to put the /boot in a separated ext3 partition?
 * penguin42 doesn'tthink it makes much difference
<tiago> right
<tiago> thanks guys, gonna extend the partition here
<tiago> farewell
<TheBuntu> <--- ext4 /boot / /home /Saved/HD1 /Saved/HD2 /Saved/HD3 /Saved/HD4
<tknudsen> good morning.  My ISP (Comcast) curiously lets me download only 500M of files only with ubuntu and beta in the name.	
<BluesKaj> tknudsen, are you serious ..your ISP
<BluesKaj> ?
<tknudsen> obviously, the file is closer to 700M. I have tried 20 times with ten servers. I can download any other ISO file except Ubuntu beta2
<jtaylor> use zsync
<tknudsen> yes, I have emailed people at canonical and FSF
 * tknudsen finds zsync
<jtaylor> lets you complete on already downloaded chunks
<tknudsen> cant I somehow share a cropped screenshot??
<tknudsen> anyway, I took a screenshot
<dashavoo> anyone have openGL/wine problems in 11.10?
<tknudsen> jtaylor, zsync is running. thanks.
<lotuspsychje> what are main changes in ocelot?
<dashavoo> lotuspsychje: unity got better, unity got worse. Some new packages. Lots of updated packages. KDE got much better.
<jtaylor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<lotuspsychje> dashavoo: in your opninion what got worse in unity?
<lotuspsychje> jtaylor: tnx for link
 * tknudsen is digging kde 4.7. It has come of age. More features: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+specs
<dashavoo> lotuspsychje: it isn't really that something in unity got worse, unity got far better, but classic mode is gone ;)
<dashavoo> tknudsen: completely agree
<lotuspsychje> cool
<dashavoo> prior to 4.7, I hated KDE
<dashavoo> it is suddenly a different beast altogether
<BluesKaj> tknudsen, are you having windows size issues ? I'm also on kde 4.7
<bjsnider> and all of a sudden with 4.7 some miracle happened
<lotuspsychje> i love unity, but i wish one day unity bar can be moved down to bottom
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Window size?
<tknudsen> blueskaj,I've only tried kde on fedora 16 alpha
<tknudsen> bjsnider, project lighthouse made it into qt 4.8. That is what is making kde better, I think.
<dashavoo> my only real issue with 11.10 now is that I can't get opengl to work under wine
<tknudsen> err, have only tried kde 4.7 on fedora 16, rather
<BluesKaj> sizing penguin42 .the windows won't retain their settings
<dashavoo> which I will stop caring about in about a month, because I will be back to having no time for games
<dashavoo> BluesKaj: I haven't noticed that, but I haven't been paying attention to it either
<BluesKaj> dashavoo, wine is being kept back in my updates right now
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Do you mean across restarts or in general use?
<tknudsen> jtaylor, zsync transfer has stopped. How do I move it along?
<jtaylor> you can restart it if it hangs
<jtaylor> it will continue with what you already have
<jtaylor> you can also use it to upgrade your beta image to the final image and only need to download whats different
<BluesKaj> penguin42, general use , for example the the konsole is always a small square in upper left that to be expanded each time it's opened
<BluesKaj> has to be
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Oh odd, no I don't get that
<tknudsen> jtaylor, no, it didn't. From 38% to 0% on restart.
<dashavoo> BluesKaj: I don't think wine itself is the problem, because different wine versions suffer the same fate
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Do you have a shutdown option on your menu - mine has gone
<jtaylor> that should be impossible, unless your ISP is really messing with all your data
<BluesKaj> dashavoo, yeah, I don't ude wine much , but I thought I'd mention it
<BluesKaj> use
<tknudsen> EVERYONE: Am I the only person having difficulty downloading beta2 ISO files? I can download any other ISO in the world.
<jtaylor> try a daily build instead of the beta
<BluesKaj> tknudsen, are any torrents available
<BluesKaj> ?
<tknudsen> It quits often around 500M. Have tried 20 times with different servers. jtaylor, got a url?
<jtaylor> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<dashavoo> I might experiment with different nvidia drivers
<dashavoo> there are two other options in jockey
<tknudsen> blueskaj, I was using the beta2 page link
<dashavoo> anyway, ciao
<jtaylor> hm does hedgewars work for someone?
<tknudsen> jtaylor, hrm no server ISO
<jtaylor> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<tknudsen> thank you!
<graingert> anyone know why I get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/859004 when I try to upgrade
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 859004 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." [Undecided,New]
<graingert> if not where I can find apt logs
<graingert> /var/log/apt/ contains empty logs for today or old stuff from ages ago
<Rovanion> Is 32-bit wine installed on a 64-bit install of Ubuntu? I'm having troubly running anything since my .wine is generated by a 64-bit wine: http://pastebin.com/eY9nkBaX
<graingert> Rovanion: ah you probably added a 32 bit repo
<graingert> Rovanion: uninstall wine add the ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa#
<tim> hi, after switching to 11.10 beta2, i cannot use wine with d3d applications any more. wine complaints: Direct3D9 is not available without OpenGL.
<graingert> tim: do you have a compositor enabled?
<tim> i'm using the binary nvidia driver on a 64bit ubuntu
<graingert> do you have the latest drivers for your card
<graingert> oh okay
<graingert> hmm
<graingert> odd
<tim> graingert: i have kwin with effects
<tim> used to work with 11.04, though
 * penguin42 wonders if you're missing a 32bit lib
<tim> penguin42: ia32-libs are installed
<penguin42> tim: OK, but some stuff has moved in 11.10 - it's now got multiarch so you can install actual 32bit packages
<tim> however i have a feeling that there are some changes with the multiarch system
<tim> penguin42: yes, i'm suspecting the same
<tim> penguin42: the question is, which lib ;)
<penguin42> tim: It's possibly one of the nvidia libraries as well for extra fun
<tim> penguin42: it seems that natty did not provide any 32bit nvidia libraries, either ... ia32-libs does ship all the opengl libraries, though ... it doesn't look like that a lot has changed
<tknudsen> zsync ain't solving this problem
<tknudsen> how fk'd up
<tknudsen> fk! transfer stopped at 90%.  How do I get zsync to clinch this?
<oCean> tknudsen: control your language please
<tknudsen> sure
<tknudsen> 20 transfers failing at 90%.   Am I the only person having this problem??
<bjsnider> why don't you stop using zsync for this task
<tknudsen> bjsnider, what would you suggest? firefox, chrome, and lynx yield the same.
<bjsnider> just go to the command line and use wget
 * tknudsen tries with wget. This is a very unusual problem. I've just about used the typical amount of bandwidth on this issue that I use in a month.
<TheBuntu> had gimp 2.6.11 installed... removed gimp 2 .6.11.. trying to install 2.7 .. and geting...  The following packages have unmet dependencies: gimp : Depends: gimp-data (<= 2.6.11-z) but 2.7.3-2011082002~oo is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<bjsnider> have you tried torrent?
<tknudsen> bjsnider, good question. I've never tried torrent before. Will it work with the link on the beta2 page? I thought it had to be torrent specific.
<tknudsen> downloading a 700M file hasn't been a problem before. It's running at over 2M/sec, but it just like the socket connection is getting snipped.
<bjsnider> there will be a torrent of the beta2 spin. probably not of the daily cd
<bjsnider> you can install the beta2 cd, but will have to turn around and install 250+ updates immediately
<tknudsen> transfer died. I have downloaded 11.04 and fedora 16 alpha without incident. for some reason I cannot download Ubuntu beta2.
<tknudsen> in the past 24 hours
<OerHeks> try other mirror ?
<tknudsen> oerherks, I've tried 8 mirrors at least
<tknudsen> virginmedia has one fast server, btw
<bjsnider> wget supports resuming
<tknudsen> it didn't resume, neither did zsync
<OerHeks> maybe worth a check > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<bjsnider> something wrong w/ your network stack?
<tknudsen> bjsnider, I will remove the switch.  Am running dd-wrt on the router and it is very solid. The roommates have no complaints.
<tknudsen> died:  634,399,648 --.-K/s  eta 40s
<bjsnider> tknudsen, checked dmesg and .xsession-errors for possible messages about this?
<bjsnider> tknudsen, checked dmesg and .xsession-errors for possible messages about this?
<OerHeks> can't you resume with the -c parameter ?
<tknudsen> wget -c helped, thanks
<OerHeks> yw
<OerHeks> please md5sum the iso, to make sure it is errorless
<tknudsen> oerheks, right. I'll probably transfer again to see if it was the ethernet switch driving me crazy.
<tknudsen> nope, just died again
<tknudsen> finished with wget -c, 2x.
<tknudsen> My concern here is that I can download any file but an Ubuntu beta2.
<tknudsen> so, how would I gather forensic information to present such a curious problem?
<OerHeks> maybe it is the switch, maybe it is a bad cable
<OerHeks> does this occure to all your machines, or just one
<tknudsen> switch is gone, failure continued. Connection is running fast. Great service, otherwise. My other machine is down.
<tknudsen> but it will have oneiric server on it soon!
<bjsnider> tknudsen, i asked if there was an error mesg in dmesg or .xsession-errors that might help explain your issue
<TheBuntu> whats the best way to fix broken packages... im geting broken package erorr
<tknudsen> bjsnider, interesting. Only nautilus errors in there.
<penguin42> hmm I can't get 32bit freeglut to coinstall with 64bit
<DeviceZer0> hello all. Sometimes when i have apps on for a while...they tend to become unable to be maximized...as in i see them running in the side bar...but when i click the icon nothing happens.
<DeviceZer0> its like they are "lost"
<OerHeks> TheBuntu > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How_to_fix_broken_packages
 * tknudsen thanks everyone for the help today, especially for your patience and consideration. Crazy problem.
<tknudsen> is there a file that describes which distribution one has on ISO if the filename is not explicit enough?
<TheBuntu> trying to get gimp 2.7 but this is  ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn giving me gimp-data 2.7.3 so there where im geting erorrs at
<bjsnider> TheBuntu, that is because gimp 2.7 failed to build on amd64
<bjsnider> so gimp-data is available but not gimp
<TheBuntu> bjsnider: isent the gimp:i386 supose to be the 32 bit version.. thats what its giving me...
<TheBuntu> bjsnider: last time i used ubuntu 11:04 gimp 2.7 was working on 64 bit and that wasent to long ago.... so if i go back to 11.04 grab gimp 2.7 is it going to work
<bjsnider> i think gimp failed to build on oneiric but not on natty
<bjsnider> and since it failed to build it may not work if you install the natty version
<jeffrash> If I'm running beta 1, is there anything special I have to do to upgrade to beta 2?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> just run the recommended upgrades
<bjsnider> but we're way past beta2 now
<bjsnider> 250 or more updates past it
<jeffrash> no, 11.10beta2 just came out a few days ago
<bjsnider> yeah, they do a freeze a few days before the beta spin to make sure it will work and then a large number of updates queue up behind it
<charlie-tca> Yes, my install yesterday had 199 updates
<bjsnider> gnome 3.1.92 was packaged after beta2
<charlie-tca> no, it was on the images
<bjsnider> not all of it
<bjsnider> not mutter and gnome-shell
<charlie-tca> oh, well, sure
<bjsnider> the packages have been mismatched for quite a while now
<charlie-tca> some of it wasn't quite ready yet
<bjsnider> i think they're all up to 3.1.92 now
<TheBuntu> bjsnider: is there away to grab the 32 bit version
<jbicha> some less important stuff we just left at 3.1.91 since 3.2 will start showing up tomorrow
<bjsnider> sudo apt-get install gimp:i386
<TheBuntu> .
<TheBuntu> ok
<bjsnider> it's disappointing that he hasn't tried to fix the ftbfs. i think those packages are a few months old now
<bjsnider> all of the packages he's building against in oneiric would have been updated, probably many times
<TheBuntu> bjsnider: here's what i get with sudo apt-get install gimp:i386    http://pastebin.com/M03vfs2w
<bjsnider> apt-get -f install
<TheBuntu> samething
<OerHeks> did you remove the ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn ?
<TheBuntu> no
<jbicha> well at least it looks like GIMP 2.8 will make it into Persnickety Pitbull http://tasktaste.com/projects/Enselic/gimp-2-8
<bjsnider> jbicha, wait a minute. that's not what it's called, is it?
<TheBuntu> bjsnider: i figured out the problem... python:i386 python-support:i386 are not there.... the rest are
<bjsnider> pain in the butt
<bjsnider> but the real problem is that the package hasn't been updated int he ppa
<TheBuntu> i like the gimp 2.7... because it has better cloning
<TheBuntu> cant i just grab those 2 package from ubuntu's 32 bit repo
<duncan-nz> Anyone here know why after my latest update Firefox only has ask.com as a search engine? (by default)
<dreamon> duncan-nz, I want to know,too. Think its a money thing?
<duncan-nz> dreamon, that's what I'm worried about. But is it Canonical or Mozilla?
<duncan-nz> How do I get widgets under the Unity desktop? I want to keep an eye on my wireless traffik for example.
<dreamon> duncan-nz, Think Canonical, installed firefox on windows there is no ask.com.
<duncan-nz> true, true.
<duncan-nz> What's the channel name for bugs in 11.10?
<rww> duncan-nz: you're in it
<IdleOne> bugs are reported on launchpad.net
<gener1c> hey , wassup, i am trying to make skype work but it seems i am missing the 32bit xss lib
<gener1c> and i cant find it in apt
<duncan-nz> Ok, where can I look to see what I should attach to a bug with my wireless connection stability and strength?
<gener1c> using 64bit here :P
<duncan-nz> I'm getting the same as bug 290325
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290325 in Linux "Belkin F5D6001 (rtl8180): Weak WLAN - Signal" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290325
<IdleOne> just updated firefox to firefox (7.0+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) and everything is fine.
<IdleOne> nothing has changed that I can see.
<gener1c> amazing
<edgy> Hi, jockey is giving me two options: ATI FireGL and ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX driver, how can I tell which one is correct?
<duncan-nz> IdleOne, what search engine do have as default?
<IdleOne> google.ca
<IdleOne> like always
<duncan-nz> odd, I don't remember ever having ask.com and now it's my only choice. Hopefully it's a bug of some type.
<FoolishOwl> It looks like the new wallpapers for Oneiric haven't been added yet. Or did I miss a package?
<dreamon> duncan-nz, I activated package source partner of canonical an made update & upgrade, after that, I have back the normal search addons, but ask.com is still there
<dreamon> duncan-nz, but now its possible to remove!
<duncan-nz> dreamon, specifically the source one? I've got the compiled one enabled.
<gener1c> ok fine ill get 64bit skype
<dreamon> duncan-nz, did booth, partner and source of partner.
<dreamon> duncan-nz, Sorry, using german version, so can not say exactly the right points
<flodine> why cant i change my font size without installing gnome-tweak-tool
<ChmEarl> will oneiric ever move to kernel 3.1?
<rww> flodine: because lol GNOME, basically
<rww> ChmEarl: no
<ChmEarl> rww frozen at 3.0.0-x till after release?
<rww> ChmEarl: 3.0.3. We don't upgrade kernel versions after a certain point, including after release
<rww> (except backporting security fixes, obv)
<flodine> so is there a way to make the icons to the left smaller?
<hzsp> hello.  I'm having a problem with openjdk-7 on ocelot.  After installing openjdk-7-jdk, 'java -version' tells me that java 6 is being used.
<gener1c> tried to install skype on my 64bit oniric in several ways
<hzsp> I'm not too sure how to diagnose this, or what information to include in a bug report.  perhaps I should just raise the bug and see what happens.
<gener1c> but i still miss libxss.so
<gener1c> i installed all the packages apt-file said contained it
<gener1c> but i dont see it in /usr/lib32
<gener1c> or any other place
<gener1c> anybody knows where i can get /usr/bin32/libxss.1.so?
<jtaylor> sudo apt-get install libxss1:i386
<gener1c> what if its already installed?
<jtaylor> what do you need it for? skype?
<gener1c> yeah
<jtaylor> because there is no libxss.1.1so only a libxss.so.1
<gener1c> libQtDBus.so.4 is missing now
<jtaylor> then install it
<gener1c> apt-file search...
<jtaylor> libqt4-dbus:i386
<jtaylor> its simpler to just install skype:i386, that will pull everything
<gener1c> i have to specify :i386 for it to install the 32bit one and not the 64 one right?
<gener1c> i do it for any package
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> there is no 64 bit skype, so you need all the 32 bit stuff
<gener1c> those lying bastards
<jtaylor> thats what you get for using propretary closed source crap
<gener1c> yeah i know
<gener1c> but i have to talk to my gf somehow
<gener1c> and teaching her ekiga would be a pain
<jtaylor> ^^
<gener1c> thanks for the help, ill see if it works in 4 minuts lol
<TheBuntu> Is it me or in 11.10 is apt-get faster
<jtaylor> must be you
<jtaylor> I ahve the feeling its slower ._.
<TheBuntu> really to me the whole distro seems alittle faster then 11.04 did... but then to use gimp 2.7 i had to go to ubuntu x86 insted of x86_64
<yofel> it should be slower as multiarch means it has to process twice as much package lists
<Rajsun> don't know about apt but aptitude sure seems faster though
<TheBuntu> Im not doing multiarch...... im runing x86 on whole distro
<TheBuntu> cause gimp 2.7 would not work on 64 bit
<TheBuntu> even gimp:i386
<yofel> ah, I'm fine with 2.6, but I'm on 64bit without multiarch
<thiebaude> how do I stop the online keyboard to not come up after I log into Ubuntu 11.10?
<TheBuntu> I do a lot of photo editing with cloning and 2.7 has better cloning
<liar> hi, i somehow destroyed my themes, does anybody know how i can revert to the default style? this is the problem: http://imgur.com/YT8Is :(
<urlin2u> liar, if you did not change the theme try a reboot.
<jtaylor> that happens to me sometimes when compiz crashes
<liar> urlin2u: i already tried that
<urlin2u> liar, themes are in appearnce you give no back on the detroy.
<urlin2u> appearance/destroy
<liar> in appearance, "theme to be used for the UI" ?
<liar> that only changes the titlebar for me :(
<urlin2u> liar, in gnome3 lxappearance ambiance
<liar> thats strange now... it changed the layout of xchat, chromium and lxapperance itself but nautilus and the unity panel are still weird
<urlin2u> liar, how did you get to this stae?
<urlin2u> state
<liar> by changing the theme in lxappearance
<urlin2u> liar, did you check the options there?
<urlin2u> colr...etc
<urlin2u> color
<liar> i changed to ambiance on the widget page, changed the icons to loginicons on the icon theme page
<urlin2u> looks like highcontrast inverse try ubuntu-mono-dark in icon theme
<liar> urlin2u: it seems it does not apply the icon settings
<urlin2u> liar, might ned a restart of X logout this is in development.
<urlin2u> need
<urlin2u> I would not mess with the themes at this point myself and expected it to work perfectly.
<liar> didn't work either :(
<urlin2u> liar, you can reset unity with unity --reset to get it back to the install stae.
<urlin2u> state
<liar> urlin2u: still the same :(, ill try a reboot again
<liar> urlin2u: still the same :(
<liar> there is another thing: whenever i login a virtual onscreen keyboard is launched, can i disable that?
<jbicha> liar: upgrade your onboard, bug 858988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858988 in onboard (Ubuntu) "onboard auto-starts by default" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858988
<jbicha> liar: what file browser are you using?
<liar> nautilus
<jbicha> that's not how it looks by default
<jbicha> liar: set your icon theme to Ubuntu-mono-dark
<liar> jbicha: thats the problem i am having.. changing the icon theme does not have any effect
<jbicha> did you log out and back in?
<liar> several times, but i used another icon theme, i'll try again with the one you suggested
<antibody> cheers is the current repos broken? I can only get kde to work gtk apps seg fault right away..(all of them)
<IamTrying> 11.10 i changed the driver but still did not worked.
<liar> now i just got that ones: http://codepad.org/pqgk1M31
<liar> jbicha: i logged out and logged back in and i got automatically logged in into my wlan network and the notification thingy displayed the correct icon but the panel and the launcher did not appear so i rebooted the machine and everything now is back to the previous state
<liar> afterwards i tried unity --reset again and those messages appeared
<liar> jbicha: i am wondering why those files are missing...
<jbicha> messages are fine as long as everything looks ok
<antibody> my "ubuntu" session doesn't work lightdm doesn't work for a while same with gdm, only kdm works..but today I updated everything and everything that uses gtk seg fauls in starts
<liar> jbicha: oh sorry. with previous state i meant it went back to that strange icon theme
<antibody> can anyone give me a light?
<jbicha> liar: stop running unity --reset then, ;-)
<liar> jbicha: you misunderstood (which is my fault^^). after the reboot the wrong icons where shown again. only after that i tried unity --reset again...
<jbicha> try running gnome-settings-daemon , it might be crashing for some reason
<liar> jbicha: that one is running says ps
<jbicha> liar: does the theme work correctly with a brand new user account?
<antibody> hey (again) so my /home was full for a moment gtk apps crashed..and now everything segfaults... which hidden dir should I rm to check if that was the reason? tnx
<antibody> exit
<liar> jbicha: apparently... yes
<liar> jbicha: in which folder are these configurations? i might just try copying it
<jbicha> liar: just move ~/.gconf/apps/metacity somewhere else temporarily and see if that works
<liar> jbicha: chromium looks different now.. but other than that, no change
<ModalSurrealist> I have an nvidia card and an hdmi slot on my laptop. before installing the nvidia driver the laptop recognized my tv but would not display a picture on it, and now that I installed the "recommended" driver it is only showing one 'unknown' display which is my laptop monitor
<ModalSurrealist> suggestions on how to get my hdmi port working?
<liar> jbicha: now this might be interesting: i do have the same problem when using the classic desktop. but if i start gnome-settings-daemon on the classic desktop session the icons and everything works. but if i am in unity restarting gnome-settings-daemon does not change anything
<hasenj> when trying to upgrade to 11.10, the upgrade fails because apparently some ppas don't have an onieric version? I don't get it, doesn't the upgrade tool disable ppas and other third-party sources?
<jbicha> the apps you've installed may prevent an automated install, you can update manually
<jbicha> for instance, old gnome-panel applets won't work any more with gnome-panel 3
<hasenj> hm, ok
<hasenj> I'm disabling all ppas manually right now ..
<hasenj> i remember running across this when i upgraded to 11.04 as well
<ModalSurrealist> My previous question still applies I just went through all the additional drivers and enabled and disabled them all and nothing happened
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-17
<ondergetekende> I think I've found a bug in how dhcp and dns work on mixed interfaces (wlan vs eth), but I'm not sure which package to report it to.
<ondergetekende> Can anyone help me to select an appropriate package?
<os_> hi how do i upgrade to Quantal Quetzal?
<enyc> os_: should discuss 12.10 on here, etc.
<os_> 12.10 =? Quantal Quetza
<os_> or not ?
<os_> "The next version of Ubuntu will be 12.10 with development codename Quantal Quetzal."
<ondergetekende> os_ the best way is to try a clean install from a beta install medium; that way you won't get bitten by upgrade bugs.
<ondergetekende> The alternative is "update-manager -d"
<os_> ok thanks ...i have made it
<JEEB> hmm, am I correct to see that no-one has as of yet reported a problem with the quantal's nouveau with kepler GPUs? I got the current daily iso on saturday and tried to boot it on my new box (for badblocks usage), and I seem to have hit https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/7/17/504
<punisher> hello
<punisher> i have some problems with ubuntu 12.10 on my intel Z670 (with gma600) tablet. ubuntu 12.04 works but every kernel newer than 3.2 won't boot. screen goes black short after grub
<punisher> i find a few people with the same problem but no solution. anyone an idea ?
<pwuertz> punisher: try the acpi=off flag, or remove the "quiet" boot flag.. maybe this will provide some information for identifying the problem
<punisher> i removed the quiet flag. i see text (very fast for a some time) and than the screen goes black
<punisher> i also tried "text" and some other debug boot options but without any other result
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<rigo_> hi
<BluesKaj> hi
<rigo_> so i plan to try out the precise netinstall, and the mythtvbuntu-live.
<BluesKaj> rigo_, so you have a tv tuner card
<rigo_> it will arrive in the following days.
<rigo_> i installed on xbmc eden the mythbox frontend, and i saw that it can be used as a standalone system instead of xbmc.
<rigo_> i watch movies, use transmission, listen to music, and watch tv. thats all.
<BluesKaj> never tried mythtv  so I have no idea , had xmbc for a short time , but too many menus for my liking ..I don't need something that tries to do everything
<rigo_> :)
<rigo_> i use it as a standalone htpc with tv and receiver. so for non-pc-usage.
<rigo_> i just dont see the point using xbmc AND mythbox together, if the myth-whatever can do everything.
<rigo_> i just dont know if it will handle the cccam / nagra3 coding as a client.
<BluesKaj> this pc is a HTPC  , I use VLC for video and music ...works fine
<JEEB> reminds me that I should see how much a HTPC would cost
<JEEB> because the "plain boxes" cost like 300-400 euros here with a 500GB drive
<JEEB> and I really don't see any reason to pay as much for a "dumb box"
<patdk-wk> heh, I use old work machines, dell optiplex 755's
<patdk-wk> add a gt220/gt520, and remove the harddrive
<rigo_> i bought the case for 30, the mb for about 110, i had ddr3 ram in stock, i already had a harmony remote, and a 1Tb hdd.
<patdk-wk> oh ya, add in one of the newer ps3 bluetooth remotes :)
<rigo_> now i bought a tvcard to send the dreambox dm500-S to pensionary..
<rigo_> for 41eur
<rigo_> so all together was about 200 for me.. not a big deal. i just hope i can decode the n3 somehow with the htpc.
<rigo_> well buying a complete for-builded htpc is pretty expensive. doesnt makes any sence youre right.
<JEEB> well, considering the alternative is a "dumb" box that costs from 300-400
<BluesKaj> rigo_, this pc is connected to an audio receiver with dac input from the coax audio on a m-audio souncard ,dvi/hdmi out to Panasonic Plasma tv  , so this pc plays both roles
<BluesKaj> nvida 8400gs graphics
<BluesKaj> otherwise this pc is just a plain jane HP desktop
<BluesKaj> and 12.10 is running fine now with KDE desktop
<rigo_> yep
<rigo_> thisone is at3iont-i deluxe, connected to a receiver with optical, and with a hdmi cable to the tv. wlan so no lancable at all.
<rigo_> im just confused about the nagra3
<BluesKaj> rigo_, what's the nagra3 , I recall it being a tape recorder mfgr
<rigo_> hehe :) no. its important to mention that the common usage of cccam is forbidden, but im from hungary and live in germany.
<rigo_> so i pay for the tv channels in hungary and i share it with a cccam server and so can i watch the hungarian channels.
<rigo_> i just was kicked because of this from the mythtv-users irc channel. :)
<BluesKaj> cccam server, satellite ?
<BluesKaj> have no idea what that is
<rigo_> yes i have a cccam server running home on my mothers pc. :)
<BluesKaj> what is a cccam , that's whatIasked
<rigo_> is the application what shares the n3 keys what are used to decode the satelite stream
<BluesKaj> ok you're using an illegal decoder in satellite receiver box
<rigo_> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CCcam it's only in german..
<rigo_> yes. i am. i found no other way to watch hungarian channels.
<rigo_> i think it's better to read after in the forums. cause what is illegal is illegal. no matter if i use it for non profit for only me etc...
<BluesKaj> rigo_, best not to talk too much about this
<rigo_> i c. sorry! believe me i'll have plenty of questions about ubu+mythtv.. :)
<BluesKaj> rigo_, well, best to join #mythtv
<Rovanion> Is there any difference between the server and desktop kernel?
<h00k> Rovanion: one might be PAE...or something...but other than that, I don't think so
<graingert> how can I disable the ubuntu user on the persistant LiveUSB?
<ironhalik> hmm
<ironhalik> I've got this game - Faster than light
<ironhalik> and when I try to execute the launching script, it says 'Permission denied'
<ironhalik> I recirsively chmoded the whole folder to 777, and added execute flags
<ironhalik> any ideas? :>
<bjsnider> maybe the script is trying to execute something else that's got different permissions. can you look at the script?
<ironhalik> I added +x flags to every file in the folder :>
<ironhalik> it executes ./data/FTL script, which identifies cpu arch and executes proper file
<brendand> ironhalik, are you in the same folder?
<ironhalik> yes
<brendand> ironhalik, and how are you running it?
<brendand> exact text in the command line
<ironhalik> ./FTL
<brendand> sudo?
<brendand> does that help
<ironhalik> sec
<ironhalik> [ironhalik@papasmurf FTL]$ sudo /media/data/Downloads/FTL/ftl
<ironhalik> sudo: unable to execute /media/data/Downloads/FTL/ftl: Permission denied
<BluesKaj> ironhalik, try gksudo  /media/data/Downloads/FTL/ftl , or  gksudo ~/media/data/Downloads/FTL/ftl ..if they're in your home dir
<BluesKaj> gotta state the obvious
<ironhalik> BluesKaj: hmm, nothing happens
<ironhalik> it asked for pass and thats it
<punisher> sorry for asking again but perhaps now someone is here with an new idea. i have some problems with ubuntu 12.10 on my intel Z670 (with gma600) tablet. ubuntu 12.04 works, but every kernel newer than 3.2 won't boot. screen goes black short after grub. i find a few people with the same problem but no solution. ideas ?
<ikonia> punisher: have you logged a bug ?
<BluesKaj> ironhalik, have you tried it in the run command, alt+f2 , gksudo yourfilemanager /media/data/Downloads/FTL/ftl
<BluesKaj> there's .ftl extension there , ironhalik . check the path name again
<BluesKaj> err there's no .ftl , you have /ftl ...don't hink that's correct . ironhalik
<BluesKaj> anyway back to the yardwork ...BBL
<punisher> no i don't logged a bug. there are 2 other screen black bugs. i want more debug infos to give specific infos for an bug
<punisher> ikonia you know some boot options i can try ? (from ubuntu live cd)
<IdleOne> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ikonia> punisher: what information do you need to be more specific to describe your bug ?
<punisher> hm a crashing module an error message or something boot into black screen is so inaccurate
<punisher> i tried nomodeset, text, and some others. every time the same result
<ikonia> punisher: what information do you need to be more specific to describe your bug ?
<punisher> i don't really know :-(
<ikonia> so why are you not logging a bug then ?
<ikonia> you don't know the problem, but you want to give specific info ? but you don't know what specific info you want
<punisher> good point :-) ok i read the bug reporting howto
<fm__> can anyone reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1051955 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1051955 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Hyphenation doubles characters in Calc" [Undecided,New]
<kanliot> fm__, Can't reproduce
<fm__> kanliot: strange, which version?
<fm__> did you use my test file?
<kanliot> yeah but using 1:3.5.1-rc2-1ubuntu4
<kanliot> not 5
<fm__> kanliot: i see you confirmed. can you reproduce now?
<kanliot> i didn't confirm
<kanliot> can someone exlain the difference between apt-get upgrade and software updater?
<fm__> ah, someone else did, sorry
<fm__> the software updater is a nice frontend using packagekit and aptd, while apt-get update/upgrade are the pure commandline based options for package management
<kanliot> why do i get more packages with software-updater?
<trism> probably the difference between apt-get upgrade; and apt-get dist-upgrade;
<kanliot> nope i did a dist-upgrade, and seconds later ran software-updater
<trism> which packages specifically?
<kanliot> lots of packages.  libre-office calc for one
<trism> hard to say without seeing the differences
<dutchie> hey, has the setting to adjust FFM/auto raise changed? "gconftool-2 --type boolean --set /apps/metacity/general/auto_raise false" doesn't seem to work since i upgraded
<jbicha> dutchie: first, metacity now uses gsettings not gconf; second, multiple Ubuntu specific metacity patches were disabled when the gsettings switch happened because they needed to be rewritten
<jbicha> I'm not sure if the setting you want was a Ubuntu-specific patch or not
<dutchie> jbicha: right
<dutchie> but auto raise is very annoying
<jbicha> I just use the default settings, but why don't you open dconf-editor and navigate to org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences and see if focus-mode is what you need
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-18
<dutchie> that's done the trick
<dutchie> thanks jbicha
<jbicha> cool, I'm going to see if I can add that to Tweak Tool
<bjsnider> jbicha, gnome tweak tool?
<dutchie> oh, another thing while i'm here: i seem to have problems booting my btrfs disk
<dutchie> it worked fine in precise
<dutchie> i get "No filesystem could mount root, tried: ext3 ext4 vfat fuseblk" followed by a panic after some stuff that scrolled past before i could ready it
<dutchie> read
<jbicha> dutchie: actually the focus settings is already in Tweak Tool, it's the bottom setting on the Windows panel
<dutchie> i should try the tweak tool :)
<bjsnider> jbicha, gnome tweak tool?
<jbicha> yeah
<bjsnider> jbicha, if you make changes and submit them upstream would they probably be accepted at this point?
<jbicha> well the changes aren't needed after all
<metaphysician> Default filesystem in 12.10?
<ikonia> ext4
<metaphysician> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210_filesystems&num=1
<ikonia> why are you showing me that ?
<crf> When I press the power key on my computer, a menu comes up offering to suspend/hibernate/restart/shutdown, but when I choose "suspend" nothing at all happens. But I can suspend and also hibernate the computer when using the menu on the top right of the panel. I can also pm-suspend from a terminal.
<MonkeyDust> will classic / fallback still be available in quantal?
<linocisco> hi According to this http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds, do I have to download .iso file daily?
<susundbe1g> google for 'Quantal Quetzal daily build'
<gnomefreak> the link is in the topic of the channel
<gnomefreak>  Beta1 Released http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10
<linocisco> the office will kill me if I download over 600MB daily
<geser> you can use the daily iso to install it (e.g. into a VM) and you can keep it up-to-date like any other installation
<geser> depending on how much gets uploaded each day you have to download around 50 MB each day (perhaps on some days a little more but much less than an ISO)
<geser> hmm, is it still possible to rsync the ISO to keep it up-to-date?
<dutchie> anybody know why the kernel in quantal might not boot a btrfs root fs? i have a separate ext4 /boot partition, and it worked fine in 12.04
<MonkeyDust> will classic / fallback still be available in quantal?
<ior3k> MonkeyDust: I think so, I'm using it now
<MonkeyDust> ior3k  great
<crozar> hi all i got a problem i have a shuttle pc which has windows 7 and ubuntu 12.10 , somehow i had 12.04 before and it was running fine however on 2d . after i upgraded to 12.10 , on the login screen theirs no option to load 2d unity so i tried logging in i get compiz error closed unexpectdly etc... now theirs no way to go in unless i install 2d unity , and i have ATI 4200 HD gfx card
<fm__> crozar: to my knowledge unity 2d is discontinued
<fm__> it should now fallback to llvmpipe
<fm__> no idea what to do if it does not
<fm__> i suggest: report a bug ;)
<crozar> i did any ways to just login im really upset
<crozar> if u know how to install ati drivers for my graphics card it will be helpful i guess it will fix the problem
<JEEB> anyone else with kepler here btw? (nvidia GPU series)
<distorx> hi to all, I just install 12.10  and in my connection either wire or wifi i got no connection.  Sound like a dns problem because i can ping ip addrs but not names
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<vp18> is the beta 1 out yet because i cannot get it?
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/    vp18 from here?
<JEEB> I should really check if the beta still has the kepler bug in nouveau
<JEEB> couldn't get X with a daily iso on saturday
<vp18> i need help i went unity and typed in update manager -d and nothing happened
<bazhang> vp18, what does lsb_release -a show in the terminal
<bazhang> !version | vp18
<ubottu> vp18: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<IdleOne> bazhang: most recent update about 20 minutes ago (for me) gave me 3.5.0-15-generic
<bazhang> nice one
<bazhang> killer_, get unetbootin, get the beta iso or 12.10 and do it that way
<killer_> i have got a usb stick on which i wanna install ubuntu 12.10 ....while my pc has 12.04........how do i install ubuntu 12.10 on it.....(not a live cd using unetbootin)
<bazhang> or the usb-disk-creator
<bazhang> killer_, you want persistence?
<killer_> unetbootin will give me a system which will forget all installed software n settings on reboot(bazhang)
<arielsanflo> help
<bazhang> !find rtl8192
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> Package/file rtl8192 does not exist in quantal
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> killer_: follow this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> it will make it persistent and save changes after reboot
<bazhang> killer_, thus my question about persistence
<frandieguez> hi all, I'm about downloading the daily-live Ubuntu Quantal image for my MacbookPro 8,2. If found that at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20120918.1/ there are two different images: 64bits PC and 64 bits Mac. Whats the difference between them?
<jbicha> frandieguez: have you ever installed Ubuntu on a Mac?
<frandieguez> jbicha, yes a lot of times. All my computers are Apple branded
<frandieguez> I use refit for boot Ubuntu
<frandieguez> I'm reading this askubuntu.com page
<frandieguez> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<jbicha> well, there's the answer :)
<frandieguez> ok, sorry for the buzz
<dr_willis> Howdy all.. noticed an odd bug.. Plsaying a video file (well  a dvd image directory) it works. but if i pause the video. sound never resumes when i resume the video
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-19
<jetsaredim> is there a way to get a package updated in the 12.10 repos?
<phunyguy> lol that was fun... do-release-upgrade over ssh... it wasn't happy.  Ended up with a machine that was 20% quantal, and 80% precise.
<pmatulis_> i always do d-r-u over ssh
<kindofabuzz> just did an upgrade on Kubuntu 12.10, now I only get wallpaper with the mouse cursor.
<ferni> hmmh.. what happened to battery icon..
<vega-> hmm, cups not working after upgrade
<vega-> "client-server error"
<Frankko> Hi i did an upgrade from precise to quantal just now, and i get segmentation faul when starting X
<Frankko> I have a working framebuffer as i can use links2 -g and several other fb apps.
<Frankko> can i solve this somehow?
<Frankko> It is awfully quiet in all ubuntu related channels nowdays
<vega-> web forums dominate these days..
<Frankko> Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
<JEEB> try to get as much info on the segfault and your system, and then check out the issue tracker for quantal and if there are no similar issues posted, post your own :)
<Frankko> JEEB: I am stuck in cli though..
<JEEB> :/
<Frankko> and the webforums is a rather big task to browse with links2 ....
<vega-> isn't there something like "reportbug" command or something
<vega-> or was it debian
<JEEB> I couldn't get to X on my new box either on saturday, because the kernel's nouveau was borked for kepler GPUs
<Frankko> i got report-hw =P
<Frankko> i use radeon driver.
<Frankko> before the upgrade i used fglrx and i got the same error as now so i purged it.
<Frankko> i did a dpkg-reconfigure -a too
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TJ-> See "apport-bug"
<Frankko> Well i am stuck in cli.. I will have to go to work. Laterz-
<rye> Hi, is alt+printscreen supposed to work in quantal?
<BluesKaj> rye just try prtScn by itself , if you're trying to take shot
<BluesKaj> a  screenshot that is
<rye> BluesKaj: right, but the Alt+PrintScreen which is supposed to be taking a single window screenshot does not work, and re-configuring in keyboard shortcuts lead to Mod2+Alt notation. Which also does not work. The thing I can't pinpoint the date when it stopped working
<rye> the thing is
<BluesKaj> rye , ok what is alt+printscreen supposed to do?  Just printscreen is all you need for a single screen shot
<rye> BluesKaj: Alt+Printscreen is a default key binding for "Single window screenshot", when not the whole desktop is captured but only the foreground window.
<BluesKaj> rye, ok understood , it doesn't work here either (KDE)
<rye> hmmm
<jbicha> it's bug 1050416 , Alt+PrintScreen works in GNOME Shell
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050416 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Alt+PrintScr does no longer work to produce a screen capture of the active window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050416
<rye> jbicha: thanks, added the info about Mod2+Alt being mapped
<rye> and accoding to xev Alt+PrintScreen does not produce anything
<lanoxx> hi, which package contains the ambiance theme
<lanoxx> or against which package do i have to file a bug regarding ambiance?
<trism> lanoxx: light-themes
<lanoxx> hi trism
<lanoxx> thanks
<trism> lanoxx: hello
<trism> lanoxx: no prob
<lanoxx> is radiance also in that pakcage
<lanoxx> ah nvm, it is
<aLeSD> hi there : do you know if unity has a python interface ?
<trism> aLeSD: unity does have a gobject introspection interface, so can be used from python
<aLeSD> trism, nice
<aLeSD> I'd like to create an app that will show the log message on the background
<aLeSD> it's an unity stuff or X ?
<aLeSD> or compiz
<aLeSD> ?
<trism> aLeSD: just the tail of a log on the background? you can actually do that with a transparent terminal (and maybe a bit of compiz to stick it to the background and position it)
<trism> aLeSD: and to remove the decoration from the terminal
<aLeSD> trism, it's my first python app
<aLeSD> trism, is there a applet manager for unity around ?
<trism> aLeSD: not sure what that would be, most extensions to unity would be either indicators (stuff in the top right of the panel) or lens (stuff in the dash), plus there is some stuff to interact with the launcher https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Python_Example
<aLeSD> ok ... next I want to find out a way to remove the panel
<aLeSD> I mean a different concept of panel .. I'd like to have all the space in the desktop
<bjsnider> that's what gnome-shell gives you
<bjsnider> you don't see the launchers unless you hit the super key
<aLeSD> I want the panel on the top desapear
<bjsnider> oh, i see
<aLeSD> mmm ..maybe I'd like the panel to appear when super is pressed
<aLeSD> ok .. however thanks
<Hejbop> Howdy
<BluesKaj> hej Hejbop :)
<BluesKaj> I couldn't resist
<Hejbop> BluesKaj: nice to see you
<BluesKaj> thanks Hejbop , nice to see you as well
<Hejbop> BluesKaj: you were very helpful last time, perhaps you could help me this time too. I upgraded thinking "it is soon october, i guess it is safe to upgrade now" Oh how wrong i was. When using fglrx i get "FATAL: Module fglrx_updates not found." and if i use the free radeon driver i get framebuffer in cli but xorg segfaults
<Hejbop> anything i should do to correct this?
<BluesKaj> uhoh , Hejbop , i just found out that radeo/ati/fglrx drivers have limitrd support on 12.10 at the moment.
<BluesKaj> this problem is being worked on , but the FGLRX driver won't work right now afaik , thge default radeon driver should though
<BluesKaj> Hejbop,^
<Hejbop> my net died
<Hejbop> BluesKaj: So i can not use X at all at the moment? I have a working fbdev as i can use mplayer and links2 -g
<Hejbop> BluesKaj: Can i downgrade somehow or do i have to reinstall?
<BluesKaj> Hejbop, if you remove the fglrx driver you probly need to regenerate your xorg.conf file
<Hejbop> BluesKaj: i know that, but i get segfault when starting X with free radeon driver.
<BluesKaj> ok , then it looks as if you have to use the vesa driver if it's available
<Hejbop> VESA +Xorg =pain then i would prefer to stay here in my comfortable cli
<BluesKaj> hej , if yo default to the vesa , you probly don't need to fool with xorg
<BluesKaj> Hejbop,^
<Hejbop> the only thing that does not work very well in cli is skype... all other works.
<Hejbop> btw how can i check waht driver i am using right now?
<BluesKaj> Hejbop, sudo lshw -C video| grep driver
<Hejbop> i have a rather odd card in my computer, actually it is two. one 6480 and a 6750 hybrid. And it was not supported at all in pre 3.2.10 kernels.
<Hejbop> thank you
<Hejbop> PCI (sysfs)
<Hejbop> is all the info i get
<BluesKaj> glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<Hejbop> do i do not need X for that?
<Hejbop> Error: unable to open display
<BluesKaj> oh yeah , ok , forgot'
<BluesKaj> well, if X isn't running then how do we know what proc driver is in use
<hejbop> hi again
<hejbop> i kept dropping my network connection in linux for some reason
<hejbop> now i am using the only windows computer in the building
<hejbop> dilapitated slow piece of crap with windows 7.. even lags to type.
<BluesKaj> must be an old XP machine
<BluesKaj> ppl put 7 on them thinking they'll run better , the opposite happens
<hejbop> no it is an old windows 2k
<hejbop> machine
<hejbop> dual 450mhz p2 with 512 mb ram
<BluesKaj> 2k was a pretty good OS
<hejbop> i talked to the admin and he claims i can not use any of the blades to irc.
<BluesKaj> yeah , the same thing where I used to work , before I retired
<BluesKaj> we used a backdoor thru one of the old dialups that were still in use in our lab , and weren't part of the admin'd network
<BluesKaj> dunno if there was such a thing as blade system then though , we just knew irc was blocked on the main company networks
<BluesKaj> hejbop,^
<hejbop> coll
<hejbop> l*o
<hejbop> But what are my options if i want X?
<hejbop> reinstall?
<hejbop> and if so, how do i get a list of all apps i have installed at the moment.
<hejbop> because it takes ages to reinstall all my ncurses apps.
<hejbop> as well as my grahical apps
<hejbop> i do not remember them all in my head, thus taking a lot of time
<guntbert_> !clone | hejbop
<ubottu> hejbop: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<guntbert_> aptitude *is* problematic though
<hejbop> apt-get is fine as well
<hejbop> i would replicate all my non X programs though. Is there a command for that?
<BluesKaj> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<guntbert_> hejbop: sure but I doubt it has the same switches as aptitude
<hejbop> i give up, i will do a clean install.
<hejbop> sad day for humanity
<hejbop> new topic
<hejbop> BluesKaj: I have always used no swap partition at all. as my memory always faaar exceeds any usage of mine. Would i gain any performance benefits now that i have an SSD by having a swap partition.
<hejbop> or would it just tear more at my spanking new ssd
<SwedeMike> unlikely.
<SwedeMike> I do the same, seldom use swap.
<BluesKaj> no swap onb this install , due to 2 OSs with / and /home on both
<BluesKaj> on one HDD
<BluesKaj> I guess i could use extended/logical instead of primary and setup a swap , but i see no probs yet , and only 3G Ram
<tsimpson> you should still have swap, swap is a good thing, not a bad thing
<tsimpson> for instance, the kernel can determine what page maps need to stay in active memory (for frequent use) and which can be shoved off to the HDD so the real RAM is more available
<BluesKaj> tsimpson , swaps are fine , but I have no way to add one without losing my install
<tsimpson> I say "can", I mean "this is what the kernel does"
<TJ-> BluesKaj: You can put swap in LVM, if you don't want to use it for hibernation
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: use a swap file :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , tsimpson , but don't swap files slow things down ?
<wilee-nilee> I ujse swapspace
<wilee-nilee> use*
<TJ-> BluesKaj: swap will only be used when there's memory pressure
<hejbop> swap in linux is not used unless memory runs out
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: not really, it's no different from a partition
<hejbop> that is what i am told
<wilee-nilee> set the swappiness higher if needed as well
<tsimpson> not "runs out", just "becomes under high demand"
<tsimpson> and it will swap out things it no longer needs, but has to keep around
<tsimpson> it's quite smart about it, that's why people recommend ~1.5x your RAM for partitions. the ~1x for when you want to hibernate, and the 0.5x for extra swap space
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, does the swap file act similar to the partitiion with page maps etc as you described above ?
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: I mean the kernel uses a file and a partition exactly the same way, the filesystem isn't involved other than initially opening the file
<tsimpson> you create the file at a fixed size first
<jtaylor> 1.5 RAM is kind of a waste for normal machines
<tsimpson> so the kernel just maps it directly into memory
<tsimpson> well, a memory address, not actual memory
<jtaylor> unless you hibernate with 100% ram usage often you seldom are going to use more than a few hundred mb swap that is not a cache
<tsimpson> with a large size of ram, it does become wasteful, but it's just a rule-of-thumb
<jtaylor> a partition has the advantage that is contiginous on the disk which a file might no be
<jtaylor> but in practice that has no effect
<jtaylor> if you start swapping your desktop is dead anyway
<jtaylor> who cares if you have 5mb/s more throughput
<tsimpson> swapping is not such a bad thing, a little swapping is actually a big performance boost
<jtaylor> yes what I mean with swapping is you are using 100% real ram and the system must resort to swap to not crash
<hejbop> i never, ever, ever. want to hibernate, suspend or any of the sorts.
<jtaylor> suspend needs no swap
<hejbop> good point
<wilee-nilee> Using swapspace I rarely need a swap except for vbox I don't hibernate, this app makes a smooth use of swap http://pqxx.org/development/swapspace/.
<jtaylor> you can do without swap and probably never notice
<jtaylor> but a couple 100mb are recommended
<wilee-nilee> sized to your content and then removed
<hejbop> a big problem for me is my awesomewm config. How can i upload it somewhere where i do not need a full javascript browser`?
<tsimpson> you're just giving your system another tool to use for efficiency
<tsimpson> hejbop: ubuntu one
<tsimpson> you should be able to get a direct HTTP link to the file with it
<hejbop> how do i use that from cli?
<tsimpson> I have no idea, but you need to activate an ubuntu one account first, then get the software installed. it can automatically sync a directory for you, so you just cp/mv things into it and they'll be uploaded to the server
<tsimpson> you'd need to register at https://one.ubuntu.com/
<hejbop> does anyone know of a ftp i could upload a single rc.lua file?
<hejbop> the hassle of creating it negates the benefit of even having X
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, ok , swapfile created , altho the tutorial mistakenly uses  etc/fstab for the entry, instead of /etc/fstab
<tsimpson> hejbop: I just remembered http://www.drivehq.com/ they offer some free FTP space
<BluesKaj> hejbop, google docs ?
<hejbop> WOW that is the suckiest website design i have ever seen
<hejbop> i do have a google docs page
<jtaylor> hejbop: you obviously weren't around when geocities was used :)
<BluesKaj> or dropbox or even ubuntu one
<hejbop> but that requires me to have a webbrowser that runs the full javascript * version. All i got is links2
<tsimpson> hejbop: hes, it's very 90's, but it's a good free service
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, there's ablast from the past
<tsimpson> I use it one a couple of servers to automatically upload backups via cron, haven't had an issue with it, so much so that I almost forgot about it
<jtaylor> you could use git and a git hoster
<jtaylor> or any other vcs
<hejbop> geocities, i had accumulated a playlist with my storage at 1gb on that was awesome
<tsimpson> ah, well Launchpad has free bzr hosting
<tsimpson> the only issue is that, if it is an issue for you, is everything you upload is visible to anyone
<dubac0> i'm on ubuntu 12.10 and it wont install skype... any work arounds? says package is bad quality
<a715t0t13> @ funkyHat
<bjsnider> what says package is bad quality?
<BluesKaj> aha , another kernel upgrade
<bjsnider> a715t0t13, install the package using sudo dpkg -i from a console
<bobweaver> Hello there I was wondering if you all are having the same issues that I am having ?  My issues are as followed    the  application lens is not working alt+tab is not working , alt+~ is not working, The launcher is not working, this is what I mean the launcher can launch things but after it launchs things it does not know that things are launched meaning that when I Min a window it is gone forever and there is no way that I can get it back
<bobweaver> all right so I have 100% removed all ppa's and also removed and purged unity and compiz and all there dependents then re-installed everything to make sure that it is from the main repo tried to unity --replace not good I am going to try to reboot
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-20
<TDJACR_> Gnome 3 is no longer a selectable option in Lightdb
<TDJACR_> lightdm*
<TDJACR_> It's there, but it can not be selected.
<ironhalik> Hmm
<ironhalik> Were any of the icons in the top panel changed lately? Or is it a bug?
<ferni> yes, at leas the battery icon was broken yesterday.. and today messaging menu got some new icons and the battery was fixed
<ironhalik> the messaging icon is a feature? :D
<ironhalik> Oh well, I'll wait and see :>
<vega-> what's wrong with it? seems ok here..
<md_5> and the repo hashes broke
<ironhalik> said md5
<ironhalik> ;>
<ironhalik> Dunno if my messaging icon is the same as rest, but its different the other icons
<md_5> did anyone elses fonts break with todays updates?
<md_5> Skype and a few other apps are looking very bold
<md_5> .... 184mb of updates in less than 6h
<md_5> also good call ironhalik
<ironhalik> yeah, almost like if beta2 came out
<ironhalik> brb, reboot
<graingert_ufo> my messages indicator has gone missing, any way to bring it back?
<vega-> no, it's gone forever, not even a reinstall will bring it back...
<vega-> ;)
<Hejbop> BluesKaj: Now i have working X again... i reinstalled. but this time with debian.
<Hejbop> problem is that i can not get any newer kernel than 3.2 so my gfx card does not work properly over here either.
<Hejbop> 3.2-10
<Hejbop> <rock><me><hard place>
<Hejbop> i do not have any free cd's and i have missplaced my LTS cd.
<Hejbop> and on this computer installing from usb always means it puts grub on the usb... rather annoying
<ironhalik> you can manually install and configure grub on you boot hdd
<ironhalik> after the install
<ironhalik> not sure if its the new battery icon ;D but my battery time seems to have increased lately :P
<Hejbop> ironhalik: Increased as in terms of time expected is noticable as phoronix.com wrote the regressions in LTS has been fixed.
<Hejbop> battery time when released was almost 33% less than it is now
<Hejbop> even hardy heron (if supported hardware was used) had better power savings than 10.4
<Hejbop> 12.4
<Hejbop> go to phoronix and read about the tremendous improvement that the ubuntu team has done from 12.4 in terms of power savings
<Hejbop> some of the techniques are unique to ubuntu only so far.
<rye> anybody here uses thunderbird w/ html composing (or can switch to html composing for a test) - i see that Insert and Format menu entries (global menu) stop working as in unclickable
<ferni> rye: hmm.. works for me
<rye> ferni: 12.10, right?
<rye> ferni: i am an idiot - menu entries are inactive when mouse cursor is not in the compose widget
<ferni> :) and yes 12.10
<ferni> ironhalik: oh just noticed that the battery discarding icon is indeed broken still.. well broken link in ubuntu-mono-dark status icons
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Captain_Proton> anyone else have a problem with empathy and gtalk?
<Captain_Proton> I have to remove an readd the account every day or it will not connect
<jbicha> ferni: that should be fixed now, apply the latest updates and log out & back in to Unity
<graingert_ufo> my messages indicator has gone missing, any way to bring it back?
<jbicha> graingert_ufo: that indicator is now hidden by default, but it will show up once you set up an account with a service that uses it (Gwibber, Thunderbird, Empathy, etc)
<graingert_ufo> I'm running empathy now
<graingert_ufo> but it's not there
<jbicha> have you tried logging out and logging back in?
<jbicha> have you done a dist-upgrade without paying attention to what might be getting removed?
<graingert_ufo> jbicha: no, I always read those
 * graingert_ufo login/out ...
<graingert_ufo> jbicha: nope
<graingert_ufo> jbicha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216711/
<jbicha> graingert_ufo: report a bug
<graingert_ufo> is that how it's supposed to be run?
<graingert_ufo> what happens on a known good system?
<graingert_ufo> jbicha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1053406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1053406 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "indicator-messages-service fails with libindicator-WARNING **: Name request failed." [Undecided,New]
<Daekdroom> Is there a way to limit an account in the Account Options to work for only one app instead of all those that it's available for?
<thebishop> hey hey ho ho
<thebishop> 0=brightness lcd panel at boot has got to go
<bazhang> quantal seems to have kde4 4.9.1
<trism> hellslinger: looks like the gnome3 ppa has it: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<hellslinger> thanks trism! I've been looking for this ppa
<hellslinger> it's too bad 3.5.90 didn't make it in time for release, it's a huge upgrade
<trism> hellslinger: I'm sure it'll be updated in R (though there was talk of trying a different file manager, but I kind of doubt we'll drop nautilus yet)
<hellslinger> I'd be interested in finding out more about why the upgrade has been hindered, it seems that Nautilus has been stagnant for quite some time. The nautilus-elementary feud also had me wondering
<hellslinger> is there a shortage of programmers or resources?
<AnnyOne> Hi. How can CUDA be activated in Ubuntu 12.10 quantal?
<jbicha> hellslinger: yes, we need someone to make those fancy new gear & view menus accessible from the HUD at least
<jbicha> but it's enough after UI freeze & Feature Freeze that it seems very unlikely Nautilus 3.6 will land in Quantal now even if that is fixed this week
<hellslinger> but it could eventually make it to the repos even if after release, right?
<AnnyOne> Should I use the nvidia driver from within the distro (in submenu "additional drivers"), or should I uninstall all nvidia and nouveau stuff and manually install the latest driver from the nvidia website?
<hellslinger> AnnyOne: it depends on your video card, really
<hellslinger> AnnyOne: what card do you have?
<AnnyOne> Gainward GTX460 GLH
<AnnyOne> desktop, no notebook
<hellslinger> nvidia-current would probably be the easiest and quickest
<AnnyOne> Is it supposed to support CUDA too? Because I try using some programs that make use of CUDA, and right now all these programs fail at initializing CUDA.
<hellslinger> good question, I'm going to see what I did for my card (it's been a while)
<hellslinger> have you installed nvidia-current-dev and nvidia-updates-dev?
<bobweaver> !info boinc-nvidia-cuda
<ubottu> boinc-nvidia-cuda (source: boinc): metapackage for CUDA-savvy BOINC client and manager. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.27+dfsg-5 (quantal), package size 14 kB, installed size 107 kB
<bobweaver> maybe thrust also
<bobweaver> has anyone here had troubles with bamf ?
<AnnyOne> I thought this boinc and dev stuff is only needed for people who want to develop CUDA-programs themselves? Is it also needed to just RUN cuda-programs?
<bobweaver> I am in dependency hell
<genii-around> AnnyOne: Did your CUDA apps work under 12.04? I don't see a later version than for 11.04 at http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-downloads
<bobweaver> AnnyOne,  I am not sure there is also #cuda
<bobweaver> How to fix this ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217088/
<trism> bobweaver: check apt-cache policy libbamf3-0 to see what ppa it is coming from
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> thanks trism
<bobweaver> Installed: 0.3.0+stagingbzr483ubuntu0+439
<AnnyOne> Last linux I had was 10.04. There the programs worked like that: Uninstalled nouveau/nvidia-current, manually installed latest nvidia driver from nvidia-website (with kernel-headers recompile option). That driver supported running cuda programs out of the box, there was no need to install any dev- or boinc- modules.
<bobweaver> trism,  I am trying to build the unity 6.6 that is in the stagging-future ppa , everytime that I make frame work om unity for ubuntu tv by the time I go to push it is a newer unity and my code don't work
<bobweaver> so I figure If I use what is coming in the future maybe I will not spend 20 hours doing c++ for nothing
<bobweaver> I should also say that I have unity 6.6 on system but I am sure that all the errors that I am getting I can fix if I can just get the dependency's correct
<trism> bobweaver: the more interesting line from apt-cache policy is the one with the url to the ppa (although if this is just the unity staging ppa, I don't see a bamf build for quantal, so it may have been deleted and your apt cache may be out of date)
<bobweaver> so update ? also I am looking in aynaptic and not seeing any bamf stuff there either I will pastebin the full out put of the policy
<trism> bobweaver: it may be leftover from an earlier upgrade, but then deleted so you may need to manually revert to the quantal version before you can continue
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217118/
<bobweaver> Oh I see
<trism> bobweaver: yeah it is gone, try: sudo apt-get install libbamf3-0=0.3.0-0ubuntu2
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver>  bamfdaemon (= 0.3.0-0ubuntu2)   << dep heck
<trism> bobweaver: yeah you'll need to do it for all the packages with 0.3.0+stagingbzr483ubuntu0+439 at least, dpkg -l | grep 0.3.0+stagingbzr483ubuntu0+439; then sudo apt-get install {package1,package2,package3}=0.3.0-0ubuntu2; (etc)
<bobweaver> ok cool
<bobweaver> thanks trism  you are one cool person !
<trism> no prob bob
<bobweaver> trism,  It WORKED !!
<bobweaver> thanks again
<bobweaver> -- Build files have been written to: /home/joseph/Desktop/unity_6.6-build
<bobweaver> woot woot
<trism> excellent!
<trijntje> Hi all, I've lost windows from the grub menu. Running sudo os-prober && sudo update grub does not solve it
<bobweaver> trijntje,  it is seen with  sudo fdisk -l ?
<bobweaver> the partition that is
<trijntje> bobweaver: yeah, the partition is still there
<bobweaver> trijntje,  boot live cd and re-install grub
<bobweaver> that would be the first thing that I would try
<bobweaver> meaning re-install grub to the Ubuntu partition that you want '
<bobweaver> then boot reg and then update-grub
<trijntje> the problem is that I've installed with full disk encryption, so I'm a bit worried I'll mess things up
<bobweaver> Ouch
<bobweaver> yeah that is a pain , I am sure that someone with a higher pay grade then me will be able to help thou
<trism> trijntje: might be interesting to check out /var/log/syslog after running sudo os-prober; see what the os-prober log messages are
<bobweaver> trijntje,  all else fails maybe try BURG
<bobweaver> what is GVFS mounting ?
<trijntje> trism: I don't see any obvious errors: http://pastebin.com/nDLzV8jV
<bobweaver> and why is it remote monitoring my system ?
<trijntje> bobweaver: I think it mounts your encrypted home
<bobweaver> that is the thing I have nothing encrypted
<bobweaver> I am getting these weired errors
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217299/
<trijntje> I dont know what that is, what program is that from?
<bobweaver> Unity
<bobweaver> I am bewildered at gvfs I know that it is a remote monitior tool for gnome but that is about all the info that I can get on it
<bobweaver> not sure why anything needs to remote monitor things, At 1st I thought that it was like for developers but then I seen something real real real strange
<bobweaver> so if you ls -al ~/ | grep .gvfs   as reg user it shows that you own it but drop to root and do it.
<trism> trijntje: is the windows partition /dev/sda1? doesn't look like 20microsoft is detecting it, mine is followed by a line: 20microsoft: result: /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain (which I don't see in your log)
<bobweaver> of cource as root you must use /home/username/
<TJ-> bobweaver: That's reporting a data structure format has changed so the client can't talk to the server correctly. The local and remote will be on the same machine, but communicating through some interface like DBus. It's to allow a privileged process (the remote server) to talk to a non-privileged (client)
 * genii-around is suddenly reminded that Android_X86 is also invisible to os-prober
<trijntje> trism: windows partition is /dev/sda2, sda1 is some weird recovery thing
<trism> trijntje: same thing for that one, we get: 20microsoft: debug: /dev/sda2 is a NTFS partition but then nothing else
<bobweaver> TJ-,  I don't like the idea that there is a daemon like that seems like it could end up being a valunerbility in the long run, Now I could be wrong and have been many many times. but damons running that are connected to outside servers. Is that Read only ? I am confused sorry
<TJ-> bobweaver: the remote isn't outside, it's on the same system. The 'remote' comes from the programming concept of "Remote Procedure Calls" which all process separation, for enhanced security and other benefits
<bobweaver> I am going to reboot and look around and see why that volume manager is not working
<TJ-> s/all/allows/
<bobweaver> Oh I see v.cool
<bobweaver> thanks a ton TJ-
<trijntje> trism: I see there was a grub update yesterday, I guess that broke something. I'll file a bug and hope it gets fixed
<trijntje> no playing diablo III for me today I'm afraid ;)
<TJ-> bobweaver: It can also be used for remote stuff if you configure it that way, it's a nice way for network-wide monitoring and administration, but it won't do that unless it's been set up
<trism> trijntje: hey, I notice bug 1051306 , try mounting the partition and running sudo os-prober again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1051306 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "windows not found unless partion is mounted" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051306
<trijntje> trism: that worked, awesome!
<trijntje> I'm off, thanks again trism
<[4-tea-2]> Did anybody else switch their keyboard because they thought their Shift and CTRL keys were broken?
<xut> hi, a recent update earlier on has blanked my screen upon login
<xut> running 12.10 fully update on an asus 756 netbook
<bobweaver> !! Yes I finally got a Unity 6.6 to build the way that I want it to look. now to use valkire and see what in the world is using up all this mem
<ubottu> bobweaver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[4-tea-2]> No danger there.
<xut> using 12.10, when I boot up, the screen goes blank and can hear login noise
<xut> i have to close lid to suspend laptop and open it again to be able to see the login screen
<xut> anyone any ideas?
<AnnyOne> Hi
<AnnyOne> I installed gnome-shell about 2 weeks ago and in the beginning it went fine. But now, on the login screen I still see the selection of GNOME, GNOME Classic, GNOME Classic (no effects), Ubuntu Unity. But the first two options are not selectable anymore!!! Why??
<jbicha> AnnyOne: bug 1052453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1052453 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Quantal) "Cannot click other sessions in unity-greeter" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052453
<AnnyOne> Alright, thanks a lot
<dupondje> (remmina:7571): Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'remmina' received an X Window System error.
<dupondje> How to debug such thing?
<dupondje> cause with gdb is stacktraces to the main thread
<md_5> anyone else got messed up skype font?
<dubac0> so whats happened to the minimise/close/thing in the new version of ubuntu?
<dubac0> anyone???????????
<dubac0> anyone???????????
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-21
<cowsquad> can anybody tell me, what archive manager should i use with quetzal. Im trying to copy files to my zip, but for some reason i cant
<cowsquad> anybody in here?
<h00k> My empathy is being silly and telling me I'm set to offline, even though all is okay and I am telling it to be online.
<h00k> I'm updating a bunch of packages, maybe that'l fix it.
<jetsaredim> need a little advice on hard drive replacement
<jetsaredim> not quite sure of how to accomplish this
<jetsaredim> i'm moving from a 1TB 7200rpm to 256GB SSD
<bjsnider> jetsaredim, how much data?
<jetsaredim> i only have a minimal install at the moment ~8G
<jetsaredim> all the guides i can find for replacing hard drives are for increasing the size
<jetsaredim> should i basically try to resize my filesystem down to something below 256G and then ddrescue it to the new drive and then expand to fill?
<bjsnider> well, you can clean install and then move your home files over
<jetsaredim> i don't really want to go through re-installing all the stuff i have on my system
<jetsaredim> plus i have it setup the way i want it
<jetsaredim> took me like a week to get it setup how i like it
<jetsaredim> with tweaks and whatnot
<bjsnider> most of the tweaks are probably in your home directory in hidden files
<Tohuw> I just performed a do-release-upgrade, but unity or some higher order element crashed. I was performing the upgrade in a gnome-terminal session. I can see my windows, but there are no window controls and I can use the mouse, but keyboard input is not accepted. However, using another tty (ctrl-alt-6), I am able to type fine. The upgrade is currently awaiting my answer to a prompt (change /etc/default/grub). How can I safely resume this upgrade?
<Tohuw> (this is what I deserve for not running the command in a tmux session!)
<Tohuw> Is there an onscreen keyboard in Ubuntu? If so, what is the process name and where is the executable located? I need to regain keyboard control over an X session where I can only send mouse input.
<jbicha> Tohuw: onboard
<Tohuw> jbicha: Thank you. I ended up regaining actual keyboard input, so I can resume my upgrade. What an inopportune time...
<Tohuw> Where did unity-greeter.conf go?
<cwillu> !info qz2100
<cwillu> !info wz2100
<ubottu> Package qz2100 does not exist in quantal
<ubottu> Package wz2100 does not exist in quantal
<cwillu> !info warzone2100
<ubottu> warzone2100 (source: warzone2100): 3D real time strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1~rc2-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1512 kB, installed size 3620 kB
<DrHalan> i currently have the problem that the unity launcherdoesn't mark any window as open or focused even though many windows are open
<DrHalan> any one else having such a problem?
<gnomefreak> not me
 * gnomefreak hasnt had but maybe 3 these break since repo opened
<gnomefreak> but i expect alot more
<DrHalan> ah riiight
<DrHalan> i think some packages were held back yesterday
<DrHalan> thanks!
<gnomefreak> none held back here
<DrHalan> compiz in particular
<DrHalan> but now dist upgrade seems to work fine
<DrHalan> hopefully when i do compiz --replace after the upgrade everything will work again
<DrHalan> yay works again :)
<graingert_ufo> anyone got any clues on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1053406 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1053406 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "indicator-messages does not display despite gwibber and empathy running" [Undecided,New]
<xut> using 12.10 fully updated, when I boot up it goes to suspend mode
<xut> i have to close the lid of laptop and then open it again and press power button to see login screen
<xut> anyone any ideas?
<ferni> xut: are you sure it goes to suspend? or is the screen just (almost) black
<_jupiter_> where can I find the "Open with -> run command" functionality in Nautilus?
<xut> ferni, well the screen goes black and i can hear the login noise, then i close the lid and it goes to suspend or sleep
<xut> only way i can log in again is by opening lid, never had this issue before, i think it occured yesterday after an update
<ferni> xut: yeah, have a similar problem.. starts with almost black screen (no backlight?) if i go trhough grub menu on boot it works fine.. weird
<edgy> Hi, I added *.*   /dev/tty1 to /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf and restart rsyslog, now I tried logger test and nothing on tty1
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> ok , just received notice by email Quantal Beta Freeze now in effect
<nydel> i'm about to try to upgrade my 12.04 wubi .disk with the quantal beta tar.
<nydel> is anyone around who has done this?
<pietro10> Hi. I noticed with the latest Kubuntu 12.10 update that the system Sans Seriff ont has changed. I tried to edit ~/.fonts.conf to change it back to Ubuntu, but with no luck. How do I change it back? Thanks.
<pietro10> actually wait derp, wrote the wrong font name
<pietro10> brb
<pietro10> ok tha tseemed to kinda fix it sorta
<pietro10> though now the UI font is larger than it should be and konversation is smaller than it should be
<dubac0> SwedeMike: ha du kaffe?
 * genii-around makes a fresh pot of coffee
<dubac0> genii-around: how the heck do i raise and lower windows without any buttons to do so in the new version of ubuntu 12.10?
<genii-around> dubac0: I use KDE
<dubac0> who is dev for the usual ubuntu gui?
<dubac0> @ genii-around
<genii-around> dubac0: I think it would be whoever is hanging out in #ubuntu-unity
<dubac0> ahhh 9.9 Logic :)
<dubac0> tack så mycket genii-around
<genii-around> Med lite tur kan det vara i det upptäcker du att svar
<dubac0> (*'.'*) Jag prata LITE svenska... men sverige är mitt hem
<dubac0> genii-around @ du
<genii-around> dubac0: I don't speak Swedish although I can understand some words of it. I used a translator in this case.
<dubac0> genii-around: det okaj
<Daekdroom> Now that unity --reset is deprecated, what should one do when he/she wants default options for Unity/compiz ?
<Daekdroom> Huh, apparently there's a button for that under Behaviour tab in Appearance settings. Nevermind.
<Captain_Proton> how do I get the notification icon back after the latest update
<Captain_Proton> also the broader change to adwaita one even though it set to ambiance in ubuntu tweak and I can not change it back
<dubac0> http://bayimg.com/MAcdoaAeM this problem with menus is not a unity issue - gnome and unity have the same issues
<dubac0> will post on ubuntuforums about this.
<dubac0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12252265#post12252265 this may be of interest to you guys
<m4rku5> is there any way I can install 12.10 beta if X won't come up (graphics driver is broken unitl 3.6-rc6)?
<kroson> Hi. Does ubuntu install unneeded drivers packages during installation, or only the ones for the drivers detected? Thanks
<genii-around> m4rku5: You could try using the boot option of vga
<m4rku5> genii-around: I still end up with just a console, X.org won't come up and there is no alernate image for 12.10 :(
<genii-around> m4rku5: nomodeset produces also the same result?
<m4rku5> genii-around: as additional parameter or instead of vga?
<genii-around> m4rku5: instead of
<m4rku5> trying right now
<m4rku5> nope I still end up on a console :( vesa driver fails with some errors
<genii-around> What is the vendor:product code for the video card from the result of: lspci -nn
<m4rku5> its an intel GMA 600 0886:4002 - the gma500_gfx has been fixed in 3.6-rc6
<m4rku5> that why I wanted a text install and later manually install 3.6-rc6 kernel
<genii-around> m4rku5: If it's a desktop you could conceivably put in some temporary card that does work
<m4rku5> genii-around: nope it is a tablet
<m4rku5> genii-around: however there is a alternate iso (not beta1 but some daily build) for 12.10 - that one should hopefully provide a text-based installer
<genii-around> You could probably also use the server install with just ssh server selected
<m4rku5> genii-around: damnit the alternate image requires network
<m4rku5> can I install ubuntu 12.10 in a VM and then copy the on-disk content to the tablet?
<genii-around> m4rku5: The tablet isn't connected somehow to the internet?
<m4rku5> genii-around: well it has wlan
<m4rku5> but that doesn't seem to work
<m4rku5> alternate doesnt even come with iwconfig
<m4rku5> guess I will install 12.04 on the tablet and install kernel 3.6-rc6 there
<genii-around> Yes, thats annoying. Because you could just do something usually issue wpa_supplicant manually with a conf file and background it
<valorin> Anyone experiencing boot issues after the latest updates? My laptop now throws me into a black screen shortly after GRUB and I need to do a force shutdown using the power button to kill it... Not fun...
<sindile_> using brasero, using copy cd/dvd - the dvd is not recognised, but i can view the contents in nautilus
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-22
<phunyguy> I am having an issue with Empathy on 12.10, and Google Chat.  When setting it up under Online Accounts, I can log into google, and authorize Ubuntu to access the account, but it won't connect via Empathy afterwards.  I think it has to do with me having 2-factor authentication enabled in GMail, requiring each app to have its own password.  I don't have the option to set an app-specific password for Empathy... Any thoughts?
<phunyguy> This place is dead tonight.... lol
<jbicha> phunyguy: I added Google just fine, used my email & regular password then prompted for the 2-factor code
<phunyguy> jbicha, I never got a prompt.  It just failed to connect.  I went into the keyring app and changed the password there to an app specific password and it connected right up.
<phunyguy> removed and re-added, from scratch., same thing
<rdf> Greetings!
<rdf> I upgraded 12.04 to 12.10... now grub2 is b0rked.  I manually have to set the kernel and initrd by hand in order to boot.
<rdf> I've gone and downloaded boot-repair 'cus I suck at grub, but don't know what else to do to ensure the config is correct.
<rdf> typing the UUID is a PITA.
<rdf> any suggestions?
<jrib> RFleming: so what's the uuid you are entering when you boot?
<RFleming> UUID of /
<RFleming> same one listed in paste.ubuntu.com/1219789
<phunyguy> Not sure if I did something wrong or not... but with a recent batch of updates, did the indicator applet icon change?
<RFleming> dunno... just put quantal on tonight :)
<RFleming> I just can't boot unless I give grub2 specific information :)
<jrib> RFleming: are you saying that grub presents you with a uuid other than 72263c58-9901-4a09-bfa9-af04abbec8e0 ?
<RFleming> No... I'm saying that grub dumps me in a grub> prompt
<RFleming> when I type in boot, it tells me I need a kernel first.
<RFleming> when I enter in linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.... and initrd.... I get into a busybox shell
<RFleming> I have to manually type in search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set [MY_UUID]
<RFleming> linux /boot/vmlinuz.... root=UUID=[MY_UUID]
<RFleming> initrd /boot/initrd.img....
<RFleming> boot
<RFleming> ... and then I can boot into quantal.
<jrib> RFleming: did it ever work?
<RFleming> when dumped into grub2... root=hd0,msdos1
<RFleming> worked in 12.04
<jrib> RFleming: did it ever work in 12.10?
<RFleming> nope
<jrib> RFleming: when did you upgrade?
<RFleming> finished the upgrade to 12.10 tonight and had to type in grub.
<RFleming> I used the update-manager to upgrade.
<RFleming> specifically 'update-manager -d'
<jrib> RFleming: k.  I don't know.  Could be some open issue in quantal.  I haven't been keeping up with it
<RFleming> wilee-nilee, says UEFI remnants in the script
<RFleming> <wilee-nilee> RFleming, I know but your bootscript dies show there are remnants, insmod efi_gop   insmod efi_uga
<RFleming> s/dies/does
<wilee-nilee> RFleming, I saw the pings, I never really followed the fix if what I see is your problem, as I am saying it is a guess, but the symptoms and the notation make me think that is the problem.  I believe there is a app to clean it, but I would want those that really know help. ;)
<wilee-nilee> I skipped this part of grub fixing it was a rather rare occurrence on the UF and there are a handful of helper who are on there daily who know this stuff.
<RFleming> ah well...
<RFleming> I can google grub2 uefi and try and figure out how to kill it
<RFleming> or just reinstall
<RFleming> either way, it's late and my brain is fried
<RFleming> not doing myself any favours now either way :)
<phunyguy> Hmmm, yeah still having issues with Google Chat and Empathy... I am on the gmail website logged in, and I can see my online contacts, but only 2 or two show up in Empathy, and then disappear.
<blazemore> [3~ is it worth installing fglrx on Quantal? I've only ever had problems in the past with vsync and multiple monitors
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I have messed up my update manager by leaving the quantal cd in the computer
<silverarrow> is there a way to fix it?
<silverarrow> so, it is mucked up forever now?
<silverarrow> quantal should be here in a month or two
<cebor> can somebody pls check, this link is working ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/quantal-desktop-amd64.iso
<cebor> i cant download more than 30 mbs
<cebor> then it stops
<dupondje> §à
<dupondje> 60MB, and still downloading
<dupondje> works fine
<cebor> hmm
<cebor> i cant download it, tested it on several pcs in my network
<cebor> i try to reset my modem
<silverarrow> works fine here
<blazemore> 10:02 -!- blaze [~blaze@unaffiliated/blaze] has joined #ubuntu+1
<blazemore> I have a hilight for "blaze"
<Guest8231> hey there. Using 12.10 how can I install wifi drvivers in 12.10
<blazemore> Hello Guest8231. Could you explain more about the problem? Do you see a list of your wireless networks?
<Guest8231> blazemore, its showing nothing
<blazemore> Could you please paste the output from running rhe command "sudo lshw -C network" into http://paste.ubuntu.com and then put the resulting URL in this channel?
<blazemore> Many wireless network devices can be turned on or off. Check to see if there is a hardware switch, some devices can be switched off from Windows and may need to be turned back on from Windows.
<Guest8231> blazemore, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220175/
<Guest8231> An its working fine in 12.04
<Guest8231> Not using windows
<blazemore> And you're sure wifi is enabled in Network Manager?
<Guest8231> wireless connection is not showing at all
<blazemore> Can you get a network connection on the computer using some other method? It'll make it much easier
<blazemore> If so, do sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<blazemore> Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the STA drivers can be activated for use.
<Guest8231> blazemore, there is nothing like that in 12.10
<Guest8231> I remember activating / install additional drivers and it used to work.
<Guest8231> From 10.04
<Guest8231> to 12.04
<blazemore> Sorry then Guest8231 I don't really know
<md_5> installed more updates today and show the desktop went away
<md_5> and myunity doesnt work yet
<md_5> any way to get show desktop back?
<md_5> I want my show desktop :(
<phoenix_firebrd> I am having problem with nvidia proprietary driver, the driver is not getting loaded
<blazemore> Does the version of x.org in Quantal actually support it yet?
<yofel> works fine here
<phoenix_firebrd> the driver?
<yofel>  [    16.185] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  304.43  Sun Aug 19 20:34:01 PDT 2012
<phoenix_firebrd> same here
<phoenix_firebrd> 9400 gt
<yofel> quadro nvs 3100m
<yofel> sorry, need to go, bbl
<phoenix_firebrd> see you later
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<izepax> Anyone more than me having problem to open terminal whit ctrl+alt+T on dev-build?
<izepax> I'm used to have like one bug a day that will be gone the day after. But i have had this bug for a few days now.
<AlanBell> anyone got window decoration at the moment? borders, title bar, shadow?
<penguin42> AlanBell: Sounds like your window manager has decided to die
<AlanBell> penguin42: I can resize windows and move them with alt
<penguin42> oh curious
<AlanBell> I ended up with unity from -proposed which was a bit broken, I have removed proposed and I was kind of hoping for unbreakage to happen
<AlanBell> it is mildly annoying, but not unusable
<graingert> anyone else with this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1053406 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1053406 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "indicator-messages does not display despite gwibber and empathy running" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<trism> graingert: it shows up here, you might try install gnome-panel and logging into the gnome classic (no effects) session, see if it shows up there, if not, then indicator-applet helpfully logs to ~/.cache/indicator-applet-complete.log
<trism> graingert: so you can see if indicator-messages is having any issues
<recon_tv> graingert: are you sure that you are not just seeing a issue that just exists in that demo page?
<graingert> recon_tv: demo pagE?
<recon_tv> opps, lost in irc
<recon_tv> sry, msh was for someone else
<ironhalik> Whats with the amazon stuff in 12.10?
<trism> ironhalik: unity-lens-shopping just added the other day
<ironhalik> bold move by canonical
<penguin42> haha it's pretty bad as well; I just searched for adobe flash for the plugin install and it just gave me a load of stupidly priced books on it
<ironhalik> huh, its funny like 3/4 of slashdot always whines about unity
<wilee-nilee> Hello quantal users, so when I am at the login gui I cannot choose from my unity or installed gnome 3 they show in the dropdown, but do not allow a choice.
<wilee-nilee> unity will boot in this is a fresh install from about two days ago.
<wilee-nilee> In other words I can't choose the gnome 3 login, the click on gnome 3 or any other choice is not shown the dropdown stays.
<trism> wilee-nilee: bug 1052453 though I will note you can select the other options with tab
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1052453 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Quantal) "Cannot click other sessions in unity-greeter" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052453
<Daekdroom> Odd. It's working ok for me.
<Daekdroom> Unless it broke too recently.
<trism> Daekdroom: you can select some, bug for some reason GNOME and Gnome Classic aren't clickable (I can click Gnome Classic (no effects) and Ubuntu and the rest though)
<trism> bug = but
<wilee-nilee> trism, thanks. :)
<trism> it's also kind of weird, if I tab select GNOME, I can click Gnome Classic, but once I move down to Ubuntu I can't click the top two anymore (it's being looked at though so I'm sure it'll be fixed soon)
<wilee-nilee> I have a clone of before this was happening, hehe I though a fresh install would fix it, DOH.
<rawburt> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed
<rawburt> egregious!
<IdleOne> rawburt: it appears to be true
<bazhang> rawburt, remove a single package
<rawburt> bazhang: I'd rather not add the package in the first place
<bazhang> rawburt, complaining here wont do anything
<rawburt> bazhang: how often does chatting in general do anything?
<IdleOne> ha, good point
<bazhang> still not the place for it rawburt
<rawburt> bazhang: get over yourself
<IdleOne> lets all relax
<bazhang> rawburt, lets move on
<IdleOne> no need to get into an argument over this, although I suspect we all agree that ads are gonna suck
<jbicha> IdleOne: it's not exactly ads
<IdleOne> jbicha: what is it then. I just heard about this 5 minutes ago literally
<penguin42> IdleOne: It's that the dock search searchs amazon
<jbicha> any more than using Google search in Firefox is ads, these are just search results that Google or Amazon pays Canonical a commission as part of profit-sharing
<IdleOne> oh.
<IdleOne> well that isn't so bad I guess.
<penguin42> jbicha: I'm worried this is part of the standard desktop search, if I'm searching for a document on my local desktop doesn't this mean my search terms will be transmitted?
<trism> I don't think it would be an issue if there was a separate shopping tab, I think it kind of bugs people because it is glued on the to the main search page
<rawburt> Amazon will get our datas!
<bazhang> ...
<trism> but easy enough to remove
<IdleOne> trism: how would one remove this new "feature"
<trism> IdleOne: sudo apt-get purge unity-lens-shopping
<jbicha> penguin42: I think if you switch to the Files lens, there aren't any Amazon results
<IdleOne> Thank you. Will remember that for when the !factoid is going to be needed
<penguin42> jbicha: But the main one will?
<penguin42> on the plus side, this week llvmpipe has survived for more than 10 minutes in a kvm guest, still painfully slow
<Daekdroom> I wish those lenses/scopes could be disabled/enabled by some way that is not removing the packages.
 * penguin42 doesn't see an 'amazon' package to remove
<rawburt> http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/unity-shopping-results.jpg
<rawburt> 12:57 < trism> IdleOne: sudo apt-get purge unity-lens-shopping
<rawburt> penguin42: ^
<Daekdroom> rawburt, that image shows how out-of-context the results can be.
<rawburt> indeed
<trism> seems to be better since the other day though, previously you could get https://launchpadlibrarian.net/116749085/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-20%2014%3A42%3A50.png bug 1053678
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1053678 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu Quantal) "Searching for software in the Dash now suggests software that can not be used with Ubuntu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053678
<DrHalan> hrmpf.. will ubuntu really ship with amazon ads?
<IdleOne> apparently
<DarthFrog> That's a retrograde step.
<IdleOne> it is more like amazon search results
<IdleOne> not really ads. not like while you're chatting all of a sudden you will get an amazon popup
<rawburt> http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/unity-shopping-results.jpg
<penguin42> is it possible to disable - I can imagine that might be disallowed in companies etc
<IdleOne> purge unity-lens-shopping
<penguin42> ah, I'd searched for amazon
<DarthFrog> Oh, it's just in Unity.  <phew>  Likely won't pollute Kubuntu.
<DrHalan> well its an ad in the sense that less relevant search results are shown
<DrHalan> the amazon results don't have any relation to my search query anyways.. so its even a very useless ad
<omac> Hi everybody.  I upgraded to Quantal Quetzal last weekend.  Downloading and installing packages took the better part of one night.  After rebooting in recovery mode, I was able to get some kind of gui back up, but the gui is not using the AMD CATALYST drivers i had installed before.  I had to resort to using gnome-panel/unity-2d  as somebody suggested here last week.  Thank you for that.  Anybody have any suggestions for getting RADEON 7970 graph
<omac> ics card back up.  AWESOME job.  hats off.
<omac> is this the right place to talk about ubuntu arm stuff.  I tried the linuxonandroid with a 12.04fullimage.  shell runs, openssh runs, but unity seems to be too slow to boot up and display on the Advent Vega.  The gui shows up about 10 -20 minutes later and the unity colors are off.  Is there a better place to discuss this?
<penguin42> omac: There is a #ubuntu-arm
<omac> thx penguin42
<penguin42> omac: I'd make sure you're running Unity2d on there
<DrHalan> omac: fglrx (catalyst) doesn't work yet on quantal...
<penguin42> leaving it a bit late this time aren't they?
<AaronCampbell> How do you enable 3rd party drivers in 12.10?
<IdleOne> Through the Additional Drivers application, you can also do ALT-F2 and type gksudo jockey-gtk
<jbicha> AaronCampbell: Software Sources
<AaronCampbell> jbicha: it says there are none, but in 12.04 there were some for my video card
<AaronCampbell> A Radeon HD 6870
<jbicha> I don't know, maybe file a bug against ubuntu-drivers-common?
<yofel> does the ati driver in quantal actually support that card?
<omac> thx DrHalan
<AaronCampbell> yofel: maybe, it seems to work mostly, but it has my monitors in the wrong order and I can't seem to drag them into the right order.  I have to restart real quick, but I'll keep looking into it
<omac> bug: when I minimize the terminal, it doesn't come back in quantal queztal.
<omac> I have to keep it open or else I lose it for good.  The odd part is that it shows it being alive in the left tray bar.
<omac> AaronCampbell:  I think you're in the same boat as me.  I have a 7970 card.
<AaronCampbell> Ok, I got all my monitors working and in the right place, but ever since switching from 4 mirrored displays to 4 separate desktops, everything is super laggy.  Could this be the new driver?  Should I try the proprietary one?
<AaronCampbell> I'm on an AMD ATI Radeon 6870
<TJ-> AaronCampbell: Depends on the GPU/driver scenario, but sometimes with multiple monitors 3D acceleration is turned off for all by the primary
<bjsnider> jbicha, don't you wish they'd take some of the whitespace out of the cantarell font?
<jbicha> bjsnider: I wish GNOME Shell didn't hard code Cantarell into the theme
<phunyguy> Help! I keep losing sound almost immediately after a reboot.  I will get the drums at the login screen, and start to play a song, then the sound cuts out, and doesn't work until a reboot again.
<DrHalan> phunyguy: did you try restarting pulseaudio (just a guess)
<phunyguy> yes, and no-go
<phunyguy> no initial audio even
<phunyguy> I don't even get the pop noises when hitting the volume buttons on my laptop like I would normally get
<phunyguy> it just dies out completely.
<phunyguy> Lenovo T430s
<penguin42> phunyguy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems   you might try working through that?
<phunyguy> ok
<phunyguy> bug filed using ubuntu-bug audio
<penguin42> bug number ?
<phunyguy> I hope I did it right, 1054778
<penguin42> bug 1054778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1054778 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[2355G2U, Realtek ALC269VC, Speaker, Internal] fails after a while" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054778
<penguin42> phunyguy: Is it only the internal speaker; I mean if you try headphones does that work?
<bjsnider> so now there are over a million launchpad bugs
<penguin42> not all open
<bjsnider> yes i understand that
<penguin42> although there is a scary number entirely untriaged
<jtaylor> probably 50% are private crash bugs no one is ever going to look at
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> I've been trying to triage some older ones; there are still some 8.04 ones that are still triggerable on Quantal
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-23
<bjsnider> penguin42, such as what, for instance?
<penguin42> bjsnider: bug 216537 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216537 in geomview (Ubuntu) "geomview 1.9.4 segfaults" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216537
<bjsnider> geomview?
<penguin42> ok, no I never used it before, but it's a package still in quantal and that's reproducable
<phunyguy> wow.... doesn't make one very confident that just filed a bug... lol
<penguin42> phunyguy: Your chances are somewhat better on main packages
<phunyguy> =P
<penguin42> ooh, one of my old ones fixed in quantal
<bjsnider> that code hasn't been touched very much
<bjsnider> the last time code was committed was march i guess
<bjsnider> most of it seems to be laying around untouched for years
<penguin42> bjsnider: But then you take things like bug 484914  - more subtle
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484914 in kdesdk (Ubuntu) "Spellcheck dialog in Kate does not work as expected" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484914
<bjsnider> http://geomview.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/geomview/geomview/
<bjsnider> well, now there's nobody officially paid to work on kde bugs right?
<bjsnider> and i'm sure there are a lot of kde bugs
<penguin42> bjsnider: the only thing that's changed is paid for people to fix kubuntu (not kde generally)
<penguin42> (as far as I understood) and that's an upstream bug
<bjsnider> it's an upstream bug in kate that has been there for years and is reproducible in quantal?
<penguin42> yes
<penguin42> bjsnider: There's some great little bitesize ones as well; like bug 305831 - 1 char typo in a man page that was reported about 4 years ago, still in quantal; of course it's not important, still a valid bug though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305831 in ftpcopy (Ubuntu) "spelling mistake in man page" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305831
<bjsnider> well, that's an easy fix, you just create a patch and propose a merge using bzr
<penguin42> and send upstream, I was in a triaging mood, so marked it, and marked it as bitesize for someone
<phunyguy> My ~/.gvfs folder keeps disappearing... how can I put it back? I have shares mounted but there is no gvfs folder!
<phunyguy__> WOW...  MusicBrainz Picard (from the official repos!) Crashes my PC LIKE A BAWSS on 12.10.   HDD indicator LED lights steady, mouse gets slower and slower until everything is completely unresponsive, meanwhile a window appears that is just a titlebar and whatever was behind it as the window contents.
<phunyguy> Hmmm, now I can't select Gnome session from the login window.  I can select Gnome Classic, as well as Gnome Classic with no effects, but GNOME by itself won't select.
<gnomefreak> anyone seen the amazon adds to unity luncher yet
<bazhang> !find unity-lens-shopping
<ubottu> Package/file unity-lens-shopping does not exist in quantal
<bazhang> unity-lens-shopping  is supposedly the package
<gnomefreak> its in 12.10
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ policy unity-lens-shopping
<gnomefreak> unity-lens-shopping: Installed: 6.0.0-0ubuntu1 Candidate: 6.0.0-0ubuntu1
<bazhang> and the bot should report it here
<gnomefreak> wait a minute you this *lens-shopping is what im thinking of?
<bazhang> !info unity-lens-shopping
<ubottu> Package unity-lens-shopping does not exist in quantal
<bazhang> so the bot is out of date
<trijntje> is there a way to speed up Quantal in Vbox? It's really a lot slower than 12.04
<bazhang> allot more ram
<trijntje> that's what I was afraid of, I've only got 2
<phunyguy> so, I hear that libimobiledevice has a good chance of working for the newer iphones now?
<phunyguy> can anyone in here confirm that and/or help me find out?
<smallfoot-> GNOME doesn't work
<smallfoot-> i cant select it in LightDM
<jokerdino> smallfoot-: try installing gnome-shell from TTY
<smallfoot-> but my unity works
<smallfoot-> and gnome-shell is installed
<smallfoot-> its just i cant select it, and when i click on it, it logins unity instead
<jokerdino> so, there is no option to change sessions in lightdm?
<smallfoot-> the option is listed, its not just possible to mark the option
<smallfoot-> and when i try to mark the option, it logins on unity instead
<jokerdino> click on it and press ok
<smallfoot-> if I click on any other, it gets marked and I can click on Login, but if I click on GNOME, it doesn't get marked
<jokerdino> i see upcoming conspiracy theories
<smallfoot-> lol
<jokerdino> i can't tell. it works fine for me.
<mokoloko> hmmm strange with latest updates panel doesn't show buttons when maximized and launcher is not "aware" of open apps meaning when clicking on icons it always tries to open new instance :( anyone else seeing this?
<jokerdino> mokoloko: yeah. try installing ubuntu-webapps0
<jokerdino> err, unity-webapps0
<mokoloko> thx! :)
<jokerdino> works yet?
<jokerdino> mokoloko: bug #1053288
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1053288 in unity (Ubuntu) "Broken UI and no window management" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053288
<mokoloko> ah good to know its known
<mokoloko> wait a sec
<jokerdino> try libunity-webapps0
<mokoloko> yeah i checked with synaptic and there was libunity-webapps0 installed but also some unity-webapps without the zero and version had precise in it :D so i removed it and reinstalled libunity... ill log out now :)
<mokoloko> jokerdino didn't work. will try the workarounds! thanks for help :)
<jokerdino> good luck
<mokoloko> jokerdino wuhuu works now! all is well and i got fancy amazon and ubuntu one webapp shortcut :D
<jokerdino> mokoloko: grats.
<jokerdino> now i don't have those things here.
<jokerdino> how did you get that?
<mokoloko> jokerdino found while looking at that libunity-webapps0 package that i didn't have xul-ext-unity installed :P
<jokerdino> aha, thanks mokoloko
<mokoloko> and xul-ext-websites... :)
<jokerdino> hm does webapps work yet?
<mokoloko> not for me no except for those new icons.
<jokerdino> alright. thanks mokoloko
<gnomefreak> the command to change the controls back to right hand side doesnt work anymore :( window controls
<gnomefreak> anyone have the updated command by chance?
<edgy> hi, $ smbclient -L localhost -U%
<edgy> Connection to localhost failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<edgy> what's wrong in the default samba configuration
<penguin42> sounds like you don't have a local server running
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<penguin42> hey
<edgy> penguin42: I have started samba4
<penguin42> edgy: I can't remember the port, but you should be able to see it in the output of netstat -anp ?
<edgy> $ sudo restart samba4
<edgy> samba4 start/running, process 5957
<penguin42> somewhere in the first part
<edgy> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222422/
<penguin42> well that looks sane
<penguin42> edgy: Instead of using localhost try it with the external IP of your machine
<edgy> penguin42: I already did but same result
<edgy> penguin42: can you please try it yourself
<penguin42> I don't have any samba stuff set up
<penguin42> but let me just boot my test vm
<edgy> penguin42: thanks for your care
<penguin42> ok, I can confirm I get the connection refused
<penguin42> edgy: The /var/log/samba/log.%m (odd naming in itself) is filled with odd errors
<edgy> penguin42: exactly
<edgy> [2012/09/23 15:56:36,  0] ../source4/smbd/service_task.c:35(task_server_terminate)
<edgy>   task_server_terminate: [Cannot start Winbind (standalone configuration): Failed to find record for GT683R in /var/lib/samba/private/secrets.ldb: No such object: (null): Have you provisioned this server (GT683R) or changed it's name?
<penguin42> I don't seem to have that error in that log
<edgy> penguin42: the default configuration used to work in previous ubuntu's now it broke and need experienced user may be to make it work
<penguin42> I also see a '/usr/sbin/smbd: Failed to exec child - No such file or directory'
<penguin42> edgy: Bug report it and mark as regression then
<edgy> penguin42: which samba did you install 3 or 4?
<penguin42> 4
<edgy> penguin42: but 4 doesn't have /usr/sbin/smbd!
<penguin42> haha
<penguin42> well that's in the logs
<penguin42> edgy: http://pastebin.com/YRY9L0w9  is the set of packages I have installed
<Bluefoxicy> am I on the beta yet?
<Bluefoxicy> edgy is old
<edgy> penguin42: I wonder how come we have samba-common which is version 3.6.6-3ubuntu4  installed
<penguin42> edgy: I suspect that's where the client is coming from
<penguin42> edgy: Note that samba4 is universe, samba is main
<edgy> penguin42: ok I will file a bug later maybe
<penguin42> edgy: If you do then please tell us the number, I'll confirm it
<penguin42> edgy: Just installing 'samba' rather than samba4 works
<edgy> penguin42: I know
<edgy> penguin42: many bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bugs and no one is taking it seriously ;)
<penguin42> 26? That's not many !
<edgy> penguin42: maybe but no response in all of them is normal?
<BluesKaj> edgy, the samba gui seems give trouble , I just use smb to access windows shares and it seems to work fine
<penguin42> edgy: Don't forget those are the only ones that are open, look at the ones that are closed
<edgy> BluesKaj: I want to share a folder in my linux system using samba4, no windows is involved
<BluesKaj> then you don't need samba , just use ssh/sftp in networking, edgy
 * penguin42 wonders if being able to start a terminal in the remote desktop registration login is a bug - it's done as guest so it should only be as insecure as the rest of it
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Now now, it's perfectly reasonable he wants to use samba4 for it
<edgy> BluesKaj: I want to use samba and choose to use localhost for simplicity only
<BluesKaj> penguin42, well ,I'm merely suggesting an alternative, \ if he's stuck on samba which primarily desgined for windows shares and it's not working for him
<edgy> penguin42: I searched for Fix Released bugs and found none ;)
<penguin42> edgy: I see them
<edgy> penguin42: fixed for quantal?
<penguin42> edgy: I didn't search for quantal, just fixed released in samba4
<BluesKaj> edgy, simplicity ...uhm there's nothing more simple than smb , or sftp/ssh , but to each his own
<edgy> penguin42: I have to go now and reconnect after an hour or so, I will try to file the bug and report here, thanks for your care
<penguin42> np
<AaronCampbell> I have an AMD ATI Radeon 6870 video card with 4 1920x1080 monitors attached.  It was working well with the proprietary drivers in 12.04.  I didn't upgrade to 12.10, I did a complete reinstall, and now it uses the open source driver but everything is REALLY laggy (dragging windows, switching desktops, etc, etc).
<AaronCampbell> If anyone has any ideas what I could try, or suggestions on what additional info would help, let me know.
<penguin42> AaronCampbell: I believe the closed driver isn't yet available on 12.10; it normally manages by release date
<AaronCampbell> penguin42: Do you think that will likely fix the lag?  Or do you think it's some other setting?
<AaronCampbell> I'd love to use the open source driver (which ever worked at all for be before), but obviously the lag makes it very hard to work
<penguin42> AaronCampbell: it's probably best to ask on #ubuntu-x or the radeon driver mailing list
<penguin42> AaronCampbell: I use an hd4350 on the open driver with a single monitor and it's happy with KDE
<AaronCampbell> So many Ubuntu channels :)
<penguin42> AaronCampbell: It might be useful to check just which driver it's using
<AaronCampbell> penguin42: How can I check that?
<penguin42> AaronCampbell: In system settings-Xdetails what does it say for 'Graphics' ?
<edgy> penguin42: ping
<penguin42> ack ack
<AaronCampbell> settings-Xdetails -> "command not found" and I don't see anythign like that in system settings
<penguin42> AaronCampbell: Oops
<penguin42> AaronCampbell: Sorry, bring up system settings and then go to details
<penguin42> my > tends to get mashed into X by synergy
<AaronCampbell> Ahh, under "Graphics" Driver says "Unknown
<penguin42> hmm odd
<edgy> penguin42: I'm back, i would file the samba bug now so you can confirm it, please
<penguin42> AaronCampbell: Can you get /var/log/Xorg.0.log to a paste bin?
<penguin42> edgy: Sure, just say    bug ..... where ..... is the number and I'll do it
<AaronCampbell> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/i1RiJnHi
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> AaronCampbell: Well there are no errors in there, and it seems to be using the open source radeon driver, so it's doing the right thing - just slowly
 * penguin42 really should treat himself to another monitor
<penguin42> AaronCampbell: An interesting thing to try that might be interesting would be is it still laggy on one monitor ?
<AaronCampbell> penguin42: I didn't notice the lag when the monitors were mirrored.  I could go back to that and try
<penguin42> AaronCampbell: I suspect 4 monitors is an unusual (but very nice) config; so it might not have been tried much, but if you can nail it down to 'it works fine with 2 but breaks with more' type of bug then it would be worth filing the bug
<AaronCampbell> penguin42: It works fine with 4 when they're mirrored
<penguin42> AaronCampbell: http://lists.x.org/mailman/listinfo/xorg-driver-ati    or ask on there if you're feeling enthusiastic, I'd hope the closed drivers land before full release
<edgy> penguin42: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bug/1055075
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055075 in samba4 (Ubuntu) "samba4 default installation Connection failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> edgy: Confirmed it and marked it as a medium
<penguin42> edgy: I've marked it as medium on the basis the problem is just a default config file problem - if it actually turns out that it's not just the config file that's broke then it should probably be moved higher
<edgy> penguin42: thanks
<edgy> penguin42: ok now I want to confirm another bug with you please
<penguin42> sure
<edgy> penguin42: if I added *.*           /dev/tty12 to /etc/rsyslog.conf shouldn't I expect logging to go there?
<edgy> penguin42: i did but nothing there
<penguin42> ah, now rsyslog is always a weird one
<edgy> penguin42: I thought it's clear and stable
<penguin42> edgy: Yes but it never does what I want
<AaronCampbell> Under the little gear icon in the top right in 12.04 there was an option to set startup applications.  Where is that in 12.10?
<edgy> penguin42: because we don't know how to use it or because its buggy?
<penguin42> edgy: I'm not sure, I think it just doesn't like me
<edgy> penguin42: hehe
<edgy> penguin42: what did you try to do and didn't work?
<penguin42> edgy: It's been a while
<trism> AaronCampbell: gnome-session-properties; still there but they have been reworking the indicator menus
<penguin42> edgy: Where did you add that line, before or after the include of the stuff in teh config directory
<edgy> penguin42: actually I did it in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf at the end
<AaronCampbell> trism: Thanks.  Hopefully they put it back into the gui somewhere, but it seems to be working fine now that I know the command :)
<edgy> penguin42: I will be away for 15 min
<edgy> penguin42: I
<edgy> penguin42: I'am back
<edgy> penguin42: did you figure out anything?
<penguin42> edgy: Sorry, no - I've been reading stuff
<escott> any ideas why lightdm won't let me pick gnome session?
<penguin42> I think someone else said they had seen that
<trism> escott: you can use tab, I'll see if I can find the bug number though
<trism> escott: bug 1052453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1052453 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Quantal) "Cannot click other sessions in unity-greeter" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052453
<escott> doesnt really matter seems gnome-shell is broken anyways
<trism> escott: do you have gdm installed?
<escott> it just installed it with the latest updates
<bjsnider> trism, is quantal relatively stable at this point?
<trism> bjsnider: haven't really had any major issues in a while myself
<penguin42> bjsnider: It's certainly better than a couple of weeks ago; I've not had a full session crash in my VM today, a couple of weeks ago I couldn't login for more than a few seconds
<cielak> hello everyone!
<cielak> I have just installed 12.10 on a machine that has no graphics acceleration - a typical config where I would normally use Unity2D
<cielak> but as Unity2D has merged with Unity, I have no choice but to run the standard, 3d variant
<cielak> I have to admit it works correctly (I have another copy of 12.10 to compare)
<cielak> but is terribly slow & eats lots of CPU
<cielak> Is there anything I can do to improve it's performance? Like disabling some effects etc.
<BluesKaj> cielak, yes , disable nepmuk and akonadi if you don't need them for starters
<BluesKaj> cielak, if you run kde that is
<cielak> BluesKaj: nope, I use standart Ubuntu variant
<BluesKaj> Simkin, i forgot for a sec what chan i was in :)
<BluesKaj> oops cielak ^
 * BluesKaj cleans his glasses
<FernandoMiguel> lastest bootchart http://c.ourdoings.net/d3/2r/86i2v2.png
<testing_> Hi, I left my computer alone for awhile, and the screen went blank, to save power. But now the screen stays black, except for the mouse cursor, which I can move around the screen. Sometimes the mouse cursor changes shape when it moves over a scrollbar I can't see.
<testing_> What do you think it wrong, and how to do I fix it.
<testing_> I am using a login on another terminal.
<testing_> this has happened to me twice.
<zenx> hi I installed a gmail quantal minimal fs and I can't establish https connection, I configured eth0 as dhcp in interfaces and added google's DNS nameserver to resolv.conf, is there something missing?
<zenx> I don't know if resolv.conf is correct because on my working pc it uses local host and has "search home"
<BluesKaj> zenx, gmail quantal minimal fs ?
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: gmail quantal minimal fs ?
<dr_willis> Hmm. Just noticed the windows controlls have moved to the right hand side. ;)   did i miss a memo?
<FernandoMiguel> dr_willis: right? wth
<FernandoMiguel> it moved to the left two releases ago
<dr_willis> Just not noticed it. they used to be on the left.
<dr_willis> like yesterday.. they were on the left here.
<BluesKaj> add the dns nameservers in  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , zenx .. ignore the warning
<FernandoMiguel> you broke it, you fix it
<dr_willis> looking at  a blog site of new things in unity.. and went to minimize and noticed they had moved.
 * FernandoMiguel checks for upgrades
<dr_willis> all ive been doing is Updateing daily.
<FernandoMiguel> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dr_willis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dr_willis> just updated about 5 min ago and noticed it.
<FernandoMiguel> I did my upgrades this morning
<dr_willis> saw someone ranting about the 'shopping' lens earlier today in #ubuntu,  I dont see what the fuss is about.
<zenx> <BluesKaj> It is just the basic filesystem without any major packages. Thanks for the tip
<FernandoMiguel> dr_willis: marc blog
<FernandoMiguel> ppl fear to have ads or leak searchs to amazon, I guess
<FernandoMiguel> the problem I see is another
<FernandoMiguel> apple has patented local and remote search
<BluesKaj> zenx, ok , understood include the router IP as a nameserver , the domain gateway, the search gateway and of course the nameservers for google dns or whatever dns IPs you use ..same as the old resolv.conf file settings
<zenx> BluesKaj: thanks. But shouldn't dhcp take care of this?
<BluesKaj> zenx, only if you're using network manager
<zenx> ahh, got it. ty
<zenx> well it seems to be working now
<FernandoMiguel> or dhclient
<BluesKaj> zenx, I'm no longer familiar with what network manager does or doesn't do anymore ..I'be been using the /etc/network/interfaces file to do the connecting along with resolv.conf for long time now
<BluesKaj> with static ip instead of dhcp
<zenx> BluesKaj: Yes I know it is the best practice, atleast you know what goes on
<zenx> one less target to blame :P
<zenx> G'night
<RicardoMArtins__> hello. I finished the installation of Quantal to use with windows 7, but after reboot it still using the windows boot loader without linux option. neither windows is starting (getting blue screen). any tip?
<RicardoMArtins__> (should be dual boot)
<jtaylor> did you get an error during bootloader installation?
<RicardoMArtins__> no
<RicardoMArtins__> in fact there was no bootloader installation. i just booted up with usb and installed beside windows 7
<jtaylor> you could try to install it again from a liveusb
<RicardoMArtins__> i know it is installed, because if i try to reinstall it asks if i want to reinstall
<RicardoMArtins__> i tried to reinstall too
<jtaylor> there should be, the windows bootloader can't boot linux
<RicardoMArtins__> now im using the " try ubuntu"  option. can i install other boot loader from here?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> run update-grub2 from a terminal
<RicardoMArtins__> it says /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow.
<jtaylor> probably it isn't installed at all
<jtaylor> then you need to run grub-install /dev/sda
<jtaylor> if sda is your primary disk
<RicardoMArtins__> almost:  Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<jtaylor> hm never seen that
<jtaylor> you may have to use sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<RicardoMArtins__> yes, i did
<RicardoMArtins__> i will restore everything and try with 12.04... =/
<jtaylor> is /boot mounted?
<RicardoMArtins__> how can i check that?
<RicardoMArtins__> if i type cd /boot it exists
<RicardoMArtins__> and there is " grub"  there
<jtaylor> it may be the boot of the liveusb
<jtaylor> hm, try umount /boot
<RicardoMArtins__> umount: /boot: not mounted
<jtaylor> hm as you have a install you can probably chroot into it and run grub install from there
<jtaylor> you can try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<RicardoMArtins__> excuse me, how?
<jtaylor> it also has a section on repairing via chroot
<jtaylor> but .6 in that section should work too
<RicardoMArtins__> thanks jtaylor
<RicardoMArtins__> i guess it will help
<RicardoMArtins__> =]
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-16
<pepee> hmm, I got a corrupted mouse point, after moving/scrolling/pressing random buttons for a bit
<pepee> logs look like this, kindof   http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/67493/touchpad-scrolling-lost-when-switching-between-physical-and-virtual-tty
<pepee> my logs:  http://pastebin.com/upAhY5Kh
<pepee> * I'm using a laptop with a synaptics touchpad
<yoo213> !ops | opic for #ubuntu-ops is: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.comopic for #ubuntu-ops is: Welcome to the home of t
<yoo213> he Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.comopic for #ubuntu-ops is: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/I
<yoo213> rcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.comopic for #ubuntu-ops is: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the
<yoo213>  IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.comopic for #ubuntu-ops is: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #u
<yoo213> buntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.comopic for #ubuntu-ops is: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel i
<trijntje_> unity has become unbearably slow on my acer apire, it takes over 60 secondes to open the dash, and over 30 to use alt-tab to switch between programs
<trijntje_> how can I fix this? I think it started around the time I installed unity8, but I've since removed it and I still have this problem
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SuperLag> trijntje: I don't have any specific answers for you, but curious to know if your logs have anything revealing.
<SuperLag> trijntje: it seems odd to attribute it to Unity, because modern hardware should be able to handle Unity fine
<SuperLag> trijntje: and on a completely unrelated note... is your screen name Dutch?
<trijntje> SuperLag: well, I only have a problem with the transparent effects of unity, thats why I'm blaming unity ;)
<dupondje> Somebody here uses audacious ?
<dupondje> I become more hopeless every day :(
<dupondje> nautilus crashing, audacious cause extreme cursor blinking, Xorg crashes @ random, ...
<brainwash> noticed some (small) annoying things too in saucy
<johnjohn101> what kind of things?
<brainwash> just few examples, notify-osd not replacing the notification when changing volume (notifications gets queued), or seg fault when opening mocp due to librcc0
<dupondje> nautilus: unable to open Windows-network. Unable to open a bookmarked windows share. Crashing when closing.
<brainwash> bug reports exists, so fixed packages will be released eventually
<dupondje> audacious: start playing audio, and my cursor goes nuts on some places. Keeps blinking
<dupondje> Xorg: suddenly a complete freeze. Mouse still works, but nothing reacts anymore. Only solution is to restart Xorg
<brainwash> dupondje: you should report theses issues on launchpad
<FernandoMiguel> humm can't join #ubuntu-kernel
<FernandoMiguel> my network card isn't working with the latest kernel
<FernandoMiguel> 3.11.0-7
<FernandoMiguel> apw: ^ ^
<apw> FernandoMiguel, hmmm, what version did it work with ...and indeed which network
<FernandoMiguel> apw: 0-6 and *all* before was fine
<FernandoMiguel> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
<apw> FernandoMiguel, then that is very odd cause there is no specific changes for that in the -6 -> -7 change ... plus there is very little change at all
<FernandoMiguel> apw: rebooting into 6 works
<FernandoMiguel> two boots into 7 and only wifi
<FernandoMiguel> how can I debug it further ?
<FernandoMiguel> got the logs of the previous boots
<ChogyDan> FernandoMiguel: post them?
<FernandoMiguel> ChogyDan: sure. sec
<FernandoMiguel> $ pastebinit syslog.1
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6116031/
<FernandoMiguel> $ pastebinit dmesg.0
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6116032/
<FernandoMiguel> apw: ^^
<ChogyDan> FernandoMiguel: no idea, but something else: are you worried about harddrive errors?
<FernandoMiguel> ChogyDan: I should be, right?
<FernandoMiguel> this SSD won't last long
<FernandoMiguel> I already lost a partition last week
<ChogyDan> FernandoMiguel: I dunno, I would be.  If it is going... that usually means that it's death is imminent.  HDDs have a built in mechanism to handle a few bad sectors.  If that is getting used up, then I think something is very wrong.  I'm not sure about SSDs, but I would be similarly worried
<FernandoMiguel> ChogyDan: it's a very old 1st gen kingston
<FernandoMiguel> I've been planing to replace it with a newer 256GBs from samsung... need a job 1st
<FernandoMiguel> or for it to die completely and force me to buy a new one
<FernandoMiguel> I don't usually have much stuff localy (small drive, two 30GBs partitions)
<FernandoMiguel> and I've got backups of most stuff
<ChogyDan> FernandoMiguel: are ssds really worth it?  I feel like RAM is better... maybe just get a standard hdd
<FernandoMiguel> ChogyDan: they are. definitely
<FernandoMiguel> I have 8GBs of RAM
<FernandoMiguel> trust me... SSDs are awesome. at work I have a 7200 HDD... it's toooo slow
<ChogyDan> hmmm, I have a standard, probably slower HDD, and it is way faster than what I'm used to, so that's my perspective  :)
<ChogyDan> FernandoMiguel: hey, maybe try this command, just to check: debsums linux-image-3.11.0-7-generic  | grep ^OK&
<ChogyDan> I _think_ that's coded correctly
<FernandoMiguel> installing
<FernandoMiguel> all ok
<ChogyDan> *shrug*
<FernandoMiguel> still, my ethercard bug remains :(
<dupondje> Anyone an idea on how to fix nautilus so 'Windows-network' works again :s
<dupondje> just gives file not found error :s
<FernandoMiguel> dupondje: like samba://IP ?
<dupondje> FernandoMiguel: thats works indeed .. but quite annoying the 'default' way doesn't work
<FernandoMiguel> never did for me
<pepee> did you try smb:// ?
<dupondje> pepee: yes that works, but the gui should work also :(
<dupondje> and ffs
<dupondje> fileroller is broken also
<dupondje> omg :(
<dupondje> Error setting owner: Operation not permitted
<pepee> are you copying files to the samba folder?
<dupondje> no, just opening a tar.gz on my local disk :(
<pepee> are you sure your system isn't messed up?
<dupondje> tought it was only windown that you needed to format every year :(
<pepee> you don't need to format the linux partition, you can fix almost everything by hand :)
<dupondje> seems its not so easy imo :p
<dupondje> [19838.285041] traps: file-roller[22252] general protection ip:445b01 sp:7fffa0a430c0 error:0 in file-roller[400000+7d000]
<dupondje> lol
<pepee> well, search for reports on the bug, or report it
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-17
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> What are the actual min rec RAM for Ubuntu 13.10 x64? - I tried with 1024MB on VirtualBox and it was very slow :\
<Ian_Corne> are you sure you hit the ram limit?
<Ian_Corne> what does free -m say?
<k1l> i bet its the video limit or llvmpipe stuff and not the ram
<snadge> ive lost my ctrl-alt-t open terminal shortcut.. is this a known current issue?
<snadge> it started happening a few days ago maybe
<snadge> if i go into system settings -> keyboard .. theres a shortcut for launch terminal thats defined as Ctrl+Alt+T
<snadge> im using metacity with gnome-fallback
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<philinux> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ariel__> hello
<ariel__> hi
<philinux> ariel__: hiya
<ariel__> help
<ariel__> i am from colombia
<ariel__> i live in colombia
<ariel__> my english is sou sou
<ariel__> help error ubuntu 13.10
<ariel__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6119732/
<philinux> ariel__: yep software center crashed on me too.
<snadge> ctrl-alt-t stopped working! noooo *explodes*
<philinux> ariel__: in a terminal use this ubuntu-bug software-center and raise a bug and include your pastebin
<philinux> snadge: worky here
<snadge> gnome fallback im using
<philinux> ah unity here
<snadge> i may have to switch, it's annoying
<snadge> also the scroll wheel has stopped working on the speaker/volume indicator applet
<philinux> snadge: i'm so used to unity now i get a shock at girlfriends when i have to use here machine without unity
<snadge> assuming thats another issue specific to unaccelerated gnome fallback session
<snadge> i can actually happily use either
<snadge> i just find the non composited desktop better for full screen 3d gaming
<snadge> the fallback session is great imho, definitely worth keeping that around, for compatibility and remote desktop especially
<snadge> and whingers ;)
<philinux> snadge: saucy running fine even on my acer 1410
<snadge> yeah okay.. so after installing some updates and a reboot now the scroll wheel works on the volume again
<snadge> still no ctrl alt t.. or ctrl alt l
<philinux> snadge: what about in a unity session
<philinux> snadge: might be worth raising a thread here.  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427
<alankila> Is getting rid of python 2.7 one of the goals for 13.10?
<Pici> Why would it be?
<alankila> Well, was just wondering.
<alankila> I've migrated to python3.x for my own scripts and am just trying to estimate the time frame for when python2.x stops being included by default.
<Pici> Even if the Ubuntu devs were trying to get all their scripts updated to python3, I can't seem 2.7 getting removed from the standard install.
<Pici> s/seem/see/
<alankila> I'm thinking it would be fairly soon though
<alankila> it seems that gnome 3 is still largely dependent on python 2.7, though.
<Akiva-Mobile> about to do a reinstall; should I bother with 3.10>
<Akiva-Mobile> ?
<Akiva-Mobile> 13.10?
<Akiva-Mobile> doesnt seem like much has changed
<alankila> I saw that on nvidia hardware gnome 3 now requires vsync. That was huge change for fluidity and pleasantness of the desktop experience for me.
<alankila> no more tearing halfway every time I scroll down in browser
<alankila> it used to work by default in compiz, or you could flick a checkbox on to enable it if nothing else, but that capability was lost in gnome 3 transition. I'm glad it's back. For that reason alone, I'd recommend update if you happen to use it.
<alankila> it's probably been on all the time on unity, the lucky bastards
<snadge> philinux .. unity works as expected.. i can open terminal, lock desktop
<snadge> gnome fallback, i can open a terminal
<snadge> but not lock the desktop
<snadge> gnome fallback with no effects.. cant do either
<snadge> strange.. the shortcuts are defined.. i can capture the event.. hmms
<fhedstrom>  When i upgraded to 13.10 beta it doesnt seem to load the correct intel drivers. Always when I start up i get "Low resolution" warning but then it starts lightdm and x as usual. But in settings->about in x it says Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.2, 128 bits) and not intel...
<BluesKaj> fhedstrom:  which intel chip ?  sudo lshw -C video , look for the 'product:'
<fhedstrom> Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<fhedstrom> BluesKaj, Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<BluesKaj> fhedstrom:  try ,  lspci | grep VGA , that may give us more precise info
<fhedstrom> BluesKaj, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<fhedstrom> sorry..
<fhedstrom> I guess it could be the  Mobile Intel GM965 Express
<fhedstrom> but im not sure... mby i should boot 13.04 and find out
<BluesKaj> I think that's it
<fhedstrom> Its a bit old laptop - dell vostro
<brainwash> check "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<brainwash> to make sure that the intel driver is installed
<fhedstrom>   Installerad: 2:2.21.14-4ubuntu4
<fhedstrom> Translates "Installed"
<brainwash> yea, easy to guess :)
<fhedstrom> :>
<brainwash> checking the relevant log files might shed some light onto this issue
<brainwash> like /var/log/syslog /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BluesKaj> normally there aren't any additional drivers available for intel onboard gpus , so the default driver is usually "it" .
<fhedstrom> Yeah it has been for some realeases now... thats what so strange... never had any problems with it
<fhedstrom> is the gallium a fallback driver or?
<BluesKaj> fhedstrom:  is the same driver default on 13.04 ?
<fhedstrom> no, on 13.04 it says intel
<fhedstrom> in X
<fhedstrom> and its a lot more smoother
<fhedstrom> [    16.383] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
<fhedstrom> [    16.383] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
<fhedstrom> [    16.414] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<fhedstrom> [    16.414] 	compiled for 1.14.2.901, module version = 2.21.14
<BluesKaj> are you on unity , and 13,10 is using Xmir is it not ?
<fhedstrom> now im on gnome-shell but i thought the intel driver didnt support xmir?
<fhedstrom> and it wasnt default yet
<BluesKaj> I'm  KDE user and all this Xmir stuff on ubuntu saucy is becoming difficult for me to figure out ...KDE is still using X
<fhedstrom> So is gnome-shell
<BluesKaj> ok
<fhedstrom> But I agree... Its getting harder and harder to use different windowmanagers
<fhedstrom> well I'll search the logs BluesKaj tnx for trying
<BluesKaj> if it's any consolation fhedstrom , 13.10 , at least on KDE, isn't really much different than 13.04
<Daekdroom> Is indicator-datetime not loading for anyone else?
<brainwash> can anyone confirm, that notify-osd queues notifications (volume changes,..) instead of replacing the existing notification popup?
<trism> brainwash: might be bug 1191565
<ubottu> bug 1191565 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "show OSD all skipped tracks, showing wrong thumbnails, repeating, very annoying" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191565
<brainwash> yes :D
<brainwash> this one requires some more attention :/
<imnichol> I need to file a bug for audio stuttering, anyone know how to do that?
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-18
<khamer> I installed the 3.10 beta on my laptop, but the computer won't shutdown cleanly anymore (it immediately starts up again) and changing screen brightness doesn't behave properly - anyone know which logs I should look at?
<dddaa> Guys, I tried to run 13.10 daily release in a virtual box, it's seems kinda slow. I get like 5 fps
<yofel> ghostcube_: now to answer your question, there's a problem with building pykde4, so it's stuck in saucy-proposed, and the version in saucy doesn't work with the sip version in saucy anymore
<yofel> either wait or pull pykde4 from saucy-proposed
<ghostcube_> ahhh ok thx :)
<ghostcube_> i think i will wait, its not the big deal, thx for explaining the problem yofel
<yofel> sure :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<bcurtiswx> one account on my desktop can login fine.. the other just goes back to lightdm
<bcurtiswx> how is this possible?
<BluesKaj> well, time to do new clean install , my hdd was becoming really mucked up , the partiton table was pretty messy , so time start anew
<paulo_gomes> hi all, anyone having backlight problems with the latest ati drivers (fglrx)?
<Pici> bug 100000
<ubottu> bug 100000 in Launchpad itself "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<genii> Annoying but non-crucial: For some reason at first KDE task manager shows Konsole icon as very tiny ( like, smaller than 1/4 of the button it sits on) then after I click on it, the icon resizes to what it should be and stays there.
<FernandoMiguel> oh hay
<Pici> boneslash: Ubuntu version numbers are the YEAR.MONTH of their release. And our release dates are typically late in the month.
<boneslash> Pici thanks for infromations , hopefully October is so close :)
<boneslash> I am looking forward for that update really :D
<FernandoMiguel> boneslash: update today :)
<boneslash> NAH
<FernandoMiguel> join the wagon
<boneslash> FernandoMiguel I suppose there are some beta versions?? :D xD
<FernandoMiguel> ofc
<boneslash> *there is
<FernandoMiguel> but we are past beta now
<boneslash> hah
<FernandoMiguel> just get a nightly and go from there
<wilee-nilee> daily releases
<FernandoMiguel> doing daily updates will get you final release and future updates
<FernandoMiguel> check cdimage.ubuntu.com
<boneslash> I think It is pretty dangerous but why not I love experiments I bricked my phone by this way :D
<FernandoMiguel> there's a Beta in /releases
<FernandoMiguel> boneslash: nothing to brake here
<boneslash> I think I can google it, am I right? :)
<FernandoMiguel> running smoothly
<boneslash> I hope so
<FernandoMiguel> google what?
<FernandoMiguel> gave you full url
<boneslash> how to update to 13.10
<boneslash> :D
<boneslash> you mean cdimage.ubuntu.com ? :)
<FernandoMiguel> boneslash: for upgrade from your current version: update-manager -d
<boneslash> FernandoMiguel, thans for help, btw I am Ubuntu newbie I already upgraded my system from 12.10 to 13.04 :)
<wilee-nilee> boneslash, I would not upgrade myself, here is the daily if needed. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<boneslash> yeah that is what I tried to said I forgot It is an issue
<wilee-nilee> an upgrade here is 3-4 hours I can install and have the same in less than 45 min
<boneslash> Check your internet connection It says :(
<boneslash> Downloading informations about the source has failed :₍
<boneslash> you know what I am going to restart my netbook and then I am going to run It again, alright FernandoMiguel? :)
<boneslash> wish me luck be right back
<boneslash> :)
<boneslash> Hi guys I am back It failed again :(
<johnjohn101> 4 more weeks!  go go go.
<boneslash> 4??? :D
<boneslash> oh happy new year , ya :)
<johnjohn101> till 13.10 is out.  been pretty good on this side.
<boneslash> I think I am going to wait for release
<boneslash> not for beta versions
<johnjohn101> probably smarter than me but i just run in  a vmware box
<boneslash> guys out here just help me couple minutes ago but I cant download neccesary files I just cant :/
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-19
<pepee> <pepee> this fix should be applied to xfce4-power-manager in ubuntu 13.10 too:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1180513    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1180513/comments/6
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1180513 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "lid close actions are ignored laptop always suspends" [High,Fix released]
<Fyodorovna> pepee, I'm sure they will get right on that. ;)
<pepee> I hope ;)
<tomc603> Hello all, I am running Ubuntu 13.10 (not a novice or new user) and I've noticed that for several weeks now the indicator-messages indicator does not turn blue when I receive a new IM in Empathy. (x-post  from #ubuntu)
<tomc603> I do not necessarily think this is a bug, etc. in 13.10...perhaps a package has become uninstalled, or something of that nature.
<tomc603> Further details: I've apt-get reinstalled indicator-messages, empathy, etc. I've verified the dconf settings for the indicator/messages includes "empathy.desktop". Obviously I've rebooted as well.
<snadge> thats nothing tomc603 .. i've lost my ctrl-alt-t shortcut
<snadge> its like the end of the world
<snadge> i might add this is specific to gnome fallback session
<snadge> on an unrelated note.. the mouse wheel over the volume indicator applet has started working again (in gnome fallback)
<snadge> so.. you win some, you lose some ;)
<snadge> ive checked the super obvious stuff, like that the keyboard shortcut is defined
<pepee> lol
<snadge> i tried redefining the ctrl-alt-t shortcut to something else.. and that doesnt work either
<snadge> so its not the key capturing thats failing, perhaps its the running the terminal command part thats failing
<snadge> im not sure why that would work in unity but not metacity though
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<boneslash> hi Guys I need help just a little bit can someone help me :D
<boneslash> Is there any command for downgrading from 13.10 to 13.04 Ubuntu??? :)
<jpds_> boneslash: No.
<jpds_> !downgrade | boneslash
<ubottu> boneslash: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<boneslash> jpds_ : ouch that gotta hurt :D
<boneslash> you know my installation wasnt completed It was running only 2,5 hours I think so It wasnt completed :(
<boneslash> and for now I my netbook slow as f.ck :D
<boneslash> *is
<boneslash> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<boneslash> and I cant restart my system either :/
<snadge> so how do i fix ctrl-alt-t shortcut? where are the gurus? :p
<boneslash> HI guy I dont need any downgrade so far someone said me there in downgrade I am glad there isnt my problem is gone :)
<Pici> okay?
<boneslash> Pici, thanks a lot :)
<boneslash> Pici, I just had to install another updates and everything is running fine :)
<Pici> good
<boneslash> Pici do you remember me from yesterday? I was asking you for help in updating I think you gave me very memorable tips thanks a lot again :))
<boneslash> so I can say to all that Ubuntu 13.10 is running ok on Acer Aspire one - AOA110 :)
<vexati0n> hey ubuntu devs: if "multiarch-support" really replaces "ia32-libs," how about make dpkg realize that.
<wilee-nilee> vexati0n, This is not where the devs hang, but good try.
<tomc603> I'm having a problem with indicator-messages: When I receive a new IM, the indicator icon does not turn blue. I have re-installed empathy, indicator-messages, and several of the lib dependencies I've found...but still nothing.
<tomc603> I've also confirmed "empathy.desktop" is in my dconf settings for the indicator/messages config.
<Rory> tomc603: Does it affect all applications or just empathy?
<tomc603> Empathy is the only application I really use that would send something to indicator-messages
<tomc603> I don't use Thunderbird, in other words
<johnjohn101> 4 more weeks
<tomc603> No further ideas about indicator-messages or what would prevent it from displaying the blue "new message" icon?
<Rory> tomc603: Have you considered reinstalling empathy to rule that out?
<Rory> tomc603: Also, you should definitely find out if it's just empathy, or if it's everything that uses that technology
<tomc603> I have done that with apt-get install --reinstall empathy empathy-common
<tomc603> Rory, I'm not sure how I'd find that out. Though, I suspect XChat is also supposed to set an indicator when you send me a message that mentions my Nick...and if that is the case, it isn't working.
<Rory> tomc603: launch dconf-editor, go to com.canonical.indicator.messages
<Rory> Is there an entry there called Applications? Or is the Messages section empty?
<tomc603> Yep, xchat.desktop is in that list. So, it appeases indicator-messages isn't working for any app
<tomc603> Yeah, I already verified that empathy.desktop is in that list as well.
<Rory> tomc603: Does this happen in 13.04?
<tomc603> I'm not sure. It
<tomc603> It's been quite some time since I upgraded
<Rory> tomc603: You are aware you're using a not-yet-released version of Ubuntu, I'm just checking?
<Rory> So breakage is not just possible, it's expected
<tomc603> Yes, I am. But the askubuntu list about indicator-messages is pretty clear that this isn't just a 13.10 issue
<Rory> I assumed you did know, but some people who start in #ubuntu recently seem to be getting 13.10 from somewhere without knowing it's not just the latest version
<tomc603> Rory, Were this a 13.10 issue, I would expect a bug to be filed...and there is not. Nor is there mention of this issue
<Rory> tomc603: Have you considered filing a bug? You'd need to reinstall 13.10 probably to make sure it is actually a bug
<tomc603> Yeah, and that's the part I'm trying to avoid.
<tomc603> I can easily spin up a VM to test
<tomc603> I just don't want to re-install if I can avoid it
<Rory> tomc603: Does it happen if you make a new user?
<tomc603> Rory, Not too sure. About to create a desktop VM to test
<tomc603> Perhaps try to find package differences as well.
<Rory> tomc603: Try a new user first it's easier
<Rory> tomc603: That will narrow down whether it's a problem with your user's config, or with your system config or something else
<tomc603> Rory, I'm at work, so I can't really log out of my desktop
<Rory> tomc603: But you can play with a VM?
<tomc603> I can start that in the background while working.
<Rory> tomc603: You can switch users without logging out
<boneslash> sounds pretty dangerous :D
<Rory> Hold on you're using 13.10 at work?
<Rory> That only just sank in
<tomc603> Yes
<Rory> What does 13.10 give you that 13.04 doesn't (apart from this problem)
<Rory> I think you are foolish, but anyway. Try a new user, try a new installation.
<tomc603> Newer kernel, which I needed for testing.
<Rory> OK
<tomc603> Also, alpha releases are actually moderately stable when you know when you should and shouldn't install updates.
<tomc603> Rory, A new user does not receive notifications.
<trism> tomc603: assuming the api hasn't changed in 13.10 I have a test app in python you could try to see if it is working at all: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129529/ , also needs a .desktop file to work, something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129531/ in ~/.local/share/applications/
<tomc603> Rory, I am creating a bug report now. It's hard for me to believe _none_ of the testers have noticed this yet.
<Rory> I think it's about time I installed Ubuntu 13.10 anyway so if you link me the bug report I will keep an eye on it
<Rory> And possibly fix it, if it's Python
<tomc603> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1220487
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1220487 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Messages indicator does not indicate new messages" [Undecided,New]
<tomc603> I just updated the description text to provide more specific details about the dconf settings, and mention the fact that Friends/Gwibber and Xchat do not trigger a new message notification either.
<boneslash> I must agree with tom couple minutes ago I change the setttings and it still doesnt seems to notify me about messages, What the ... :)
<boneslash> *changed
<tomc603> boneslash, If you mark that bug effecting you, it may get more attention
<Rory> tomc603: I will mark the bug as affecting me after I test it
<tomc603> This isn't a very big deal for social media accounts. But when I don't answer IM from my boss...it's hard to explain a software bug is the cause. :-)
<boneslash> tomc603, understand ,thanks for the information :)
<Rory> Problem: I have no friends thus no way to test this. Can anybody else triage?
<boneslash> no problem just pm to me or tomc603 :D
<tomc603> Hey, an update here. the test python app posted by trism does, in fact, cause the icon to go blue.
<boneslash> I just must look if someone is writing new messages (red color or blue - my name) but sound notification doesnt work for me :(
<tomc603> I presume these are just messages passed on DBUS?
<Rory> OK tomc603 I'm booting up a freshly install daily image
<tomc603> Updated the bug to include the working script, and attributed trism.
<Rory> tomc603: Your system is fully up-to-date yes?
<tomc603> Yes
<tomc603> I do not enable proposed, though, on Alpha systems. For obvious reasons.
<Rory> Of course it is, but I have to ask this stuff
<tomc603> Well, the question you skip is usually the one that leads to the answer.
<Rory> tomc603: Have you checked the Sounds tab of the Empathy preferences window?
<tomc603> I only have the option to enable sound notifications there, as well as the options sound notifications gives you
<tomc603> Nothing about visual indicator
<Rory> OK I can replicate this
<boneslash> I am trying to updating my system every day because I installed Ubuntu 13.10 just today :)
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-20
<taoseeker> hi
<taoseeker> is anyone on the testing channel?
<taoseeker> I am being booted
<taoseeker> not allowed any more for some reason
<taoseeker> is there a ppc anymore?
<taoseeker> for a while there it looked obsolete, until the guys with IBM power processors started playing with them
<XRS1> im having trouble with updates on 13.10. "The following packages have unmet dependencies: ure : Breaks: libreoffice-core (< 1:4.1.2~) but 1:4.1.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<XRS1> should i uninstall libre, update then re-install libre?
<IdleOne> it is possible the depends have not been updated on the server yet.
<IdleOne> you could try uninstalling and the install, but I would suggest waiting 5-6 hours and trying again later
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Guest72322> I'm trying to find the easiest way to get addition hard drives to be mounted at bootup....I use to use mount manager but it doesn't seem to be available in 13.10....any other easy ways besides modifying fstab?
<Guest72322> I'm new to fstab
<BluesKaj> Guest72322, look in your file manager >places
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-21
<__pp__> hi
<__pp__> so, it looks like the latest systemd-services package broke my system...
<__pp__> services are starting twice, some kernel modules won't start, and so on
<__pp__> I'm guessing it's a problem in that package though... not that I know exactly were this comes from
<__pp__> systemd-services:amd64 (204-0ubuntu11, 204-0ubuntu12)
<__pp__> brb
<snadge> oh lord.. ubuntu is going systemd? :(
<snadge> id better read up about that :p
<bekks> Thank god 12.04 is supported until 2017.
<snadge> i think the wiki is out of date
<snadge> its not mentioning any systemd by default thing anyway
<snadge> it still says that its experimental and should be avoided like the plague
<snadge> which is still accurate i guess
<snadge> maybe the question should be more about whether debian is going to do it
<pepee> <- __pp__ , forget everything I said, it was a misconfigured update that broke everything, apt fixed it all by itself :D
<MichaelP> kubuntu 13.10 jokey keeps crashing.. how do i install the fglrx drivers ?
<Kristall> Which 13.10 is considered the most stable, ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu(lol)
<Xpp> hi
<alankila> oh god, new ubuntu is tri-arch? I have libx32, lib64, lib
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> should i ask question about 13.04 here
<BluesKaj_> hellyeah, try #ubuntu
<hellyeah> this is for 13.10
<hellyeah> ?
<hellyeah> ??
<BluesKaj_> yes
<hellyeah> hmm
<hellyeah> how is 13.10 going?
<hellyeah> you know 13.04 still have some problems
<ikonia> hellyeah: do you need help with 13.04, yes/no?
<BluesKaj_> hell 13.10 is coming along fine so far
<BluesKaj_> hellyeah,^
<hellyeah> i just wonder for 13.04 , ubuntu+1 is true place or not
<hellyeah> i need some help
<ikonia> hellyeah: you've already been told "no" #ubuntu+1 is for 13.10 and #ubuntu is for 13.04
<BluesKaj_> did you read my post about ubuntu
<hellyeah> BluesKaj_:  what post?
<BluesKaj_> try #ubuntu
<hellyeah> ha
<hellyeah> okey
<hellyeah> i supposed you have blog or something :D
<hellyeah> i will try it
<BluesKaj_> if you need help with 13.04 then ask in #ubuntu channel , that's the point here
<hellyeah> what is the time of releasing 13.10?
<hellyeah> got it man
<BluesKaj_> read the topic for release datres'
<hellyeah> what is the reason of releasing new version  in six months
<alankila> Odd thing, the new kernel 3.11.0-8 didn't boot
<alankila> It printed the UUIDs of the filesystems it found and the values didn't match blkid or grub opinion. I didn't change the filesystems even. They were the same, and -7 booted and -8 couldn't discover where that UUID was located
<alankila> on btrfs, too. Not sure what changed. I was able to boot by going into grub menu and doing root=/dev/sda2 because that's where it is
<penguin42> alankila: you could try using blkid to read the uuids
<alankila> I did. They are the same as ever.
<alankila> All worked in user space and grub, but the kernel was confused.
<penguin42> ok, please file that - that really shouldn't happen
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-22
<Kristall> Soo Fedora is planning to go wayland in 20 or 21... I wonder how long until a fooubuntu does
<binaryhermit> considering that Ubuntu's pushing Mir, I'd guess sometime after everybody else goes to Wayland
<binaryhermit> probably long after
<Kristall> :'(
<Kristall> Intel has shown interest in wayland over mir so I wonder if that means there's going to be a graphics split.
<Kristall> 13.10 lxde/xfce/gnome are runnnig well... anyone using kde and unity? I wonder how they are
<binaryhermit> I'm in KDE right now and it's fine
<binaryhermit> ...after he/she left
 * binaryhermit self-facepalms
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<UnHolyTerror> Pfft!
<penguin42> Pfft!?
<Frank81> Hi Some one now plz help me to solve or even Report my bug i have since Ubuntu 13 no usb keyboard support anymore even if the usbhid driver gets loaded i use a logitech k120 keyboard and couldn't verify if the problem still exists when the system is fully booted since i use LUKS and can't enter the password the problem apears on every kernel version higher then 3.8
<Frank81> i figured my self out that the initrd img contains and loads all nessery drivers but they are probally broken i don't know if the keyboard support is broken or the complet usb support i would say its the complet usb support that don't works
<Frank81> The Mainboard is from Gigabyte
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<Frank81> Hey BluesKaj are you familary with reading and using the bug report issu tracker?
<Frank81> can you look for me if you see if any one else has usb problems since kernel 3.10 3.11?
<BluesKaj> Frank81, not really familiar , no.
<Frank81> i am not too there is for me only bullocks
<loa> hello
<loa> i missed layout indicator and sound idicator from icon bar (
<loa> what i can check?
<penguin42> you can normally run the indicator- whatever binary and it'll restart
<loa> penguin42, yeah i done with indicator-sound
<loa> it was not installed
<loa> but keyboard indicator is problem
<loa> i set switching layout with setxkbmap
<loa> becouse standart functionality don't work for me
<loa> and indicator-keyboard don't show right layout
<loa> it always show EN
<loa> how i can add applet on applet bar?
<loa> alt+win+right click don't work
<loa> another question how i can stop showing information about application in main menu?
<loa> for example i search calc, then click on calc, but see info about application
<loa> then i need to click again to run it
<taoseeker> hi
<taoseeker> is there a ppc anymore?
<taoseeker> are there people here anymore?
<taoseeker> very silent on the testing channel
<loa> tankdriver, i saw only one alive
<taoseeker> very active on the mail list though
<taoseeker> lol, there are not many around of the old ones
<trism> taoseeker: I believe they are still building ppc packages but they dropped the ubuntu ppc livecd, I think lubuntu is keeping it though: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<taoseeker> thanks
<bekks> !ppc
<taoseeker> I am being booted from #ubuntu-testing
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<taoseeker> there are some still in use, some die hard apple guys
<taoseeker> and a few with new IBM processors, playing around with server hardware
<penguin42> taoseeker: I do know someone who was using a PPC mac laptop until last year (running MacOS)
<penguin42> and I mean using it as his main machine
<taoseeker> yeah, I noticed on a mac forum, an entire section with the G4 and G5 comptuers still running fine
<taoseeker> G5 are still fairly up to date regarding power and speed
<penguin42> taoseeker: Nah
<taoseeker> not with the latest os though
<taoseeker> I suppose there is little point in keeping up old hardware, Samsung 9 series are so light and easy to carry around
<Frank81> 13:29:40 - Frank81: Hi Some one now plz help me to solve or even Report my bug i have since Ubuntu 13 no usb keyboard support anymore even if the usbhid driver gets loaded i use a logitech k120 keyboard and couldn't verify if the problem still exists when the system is fully booted since i use LUKS and can't enter the password the problem apears on every kernel version higher then 3.8
<Frank81> 13:30:52 - Frank81: i figured my self out that the initrd img contains and loads all nessery drivers but they are probally broken i don't know if the keyboard support is broken or the complet usb support i would say its the complet usb support that don't works
<taoseeker> I don't notice much difference with regular use on a G5, but actual speed and power is way behind of course
<taoseeker> I will just toss out my G4 ibook if there is no need for testers
<taoseeker> I don't use mac much anymore
<Frank81> no one whants or needs apple products at all
<taoseeker> at least at the moment,
<Frank81> only novice people buy mac so its not importent and they even buy mac coz mac os and not coz ubuntu
<taoseeker> hmm, we do obviously not move in the same circles
<Frank81> thats right i don't hang around with people that buy mac coz they think it looks good my frinds buy hardware coz it can handle load x in time x
<penguin42> Frank81: The displays are nice on them - I know a lot of geeks with them
<taoseeker> maybe, but most I know don't bother too much about os
<Frank81> penguine wanna be geeks probally
<taoseeker> they are taken by the mac design I think and their commercials
<Frank81> realy geeks would use something like odroid or even rasbary
<Frank81> PI
<taoseeker> lol
<penguin42> haha no
<Frank81> why not since you can even run graphical desktops on cloud infra
<Frank81> there is no need for hav a big pc at home
<Frank81> if i wanna render video i do it in the cloud
<Frank81> in minuts not hours
<Frank81> i could even play starcraft II in amazon cloud without gap
<bekks> And you spend hours of uploading and downloading your video ;)
<Frank81> maybe you hang around with people from 1990
<taoseeker> I still like laptops, the slim new ones
<Frank81> bekks i have oc3
<taoseeker> I cannot live without a keyboard
<Frank81> bekks and after rendering what do the most people do with video? right they upload it
<Frank81> so hehehehe
<penguin42> taoseeker: To be fair a lot of the tablets are developing good keyboard add ons
<Frank81> penguin but ubuntu hates keyboards since 13.1
<Frank81> my usb logitech keyboard don't works anymore
<Frank81> or any other usb keyboard
<Frank81> :D
<taoseeker> I don't mind tablets, but I sort of cannot live with only a tablet,
<Frank81> tablets are useless pice of stuff
<Frank81> they are only better portable monitors
<FernandoMiguel> hey
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-15
<Akiva-Thinkpad> E: Unable to locate package libqt35d5
<lordievader> Good moorning.
<shay_shay> earlier today i booted a Mint KDE live-usb, and was testing it for a few hours. afterwards, when tried to reboot back into ubuntu mate, get this screen, a grey folder with a question mark: http://trcdatarecovery.com/files/large/bade4172a6d6d61 so i booted the Mint KDE usb again, chrooted to my system, reinstalled grub because. no matter what I did had no effect until I decided to convert my ESP to a HFS+
<shay_shay> formatted one, as described here: http://glandium.org/blog/?p=2830 .... this works. however, after the kernel and initrd are loaded, something else hangs. so i reboot and edit the grub cmd line and remove "quiet splash" and i attempt to boot and see what it hangs on. problem is it doesnt tell me, it just tells me the last thing which was successful. not really sure where to begin in troubleshooting this, i
<shay_shay> was thinking of taking the brute force method of just reinstalling all my packages, if there is some data corruption then that should work. or is there a way to narrow down the cause? some trick or tool i dont know about?
<ikonia> what does that symbol actually show on the mac
<shay_shay> it means boot files are missing
<shay_shay> like no operating system error
<k1l> well, just booting a live system should not touch the grub at all
<shay_shay> but i fixed that... but its weird that it suddenly stopped seeing my fat32 esp
<shay_shay> maybe if i had reformatted it fat32 it would have worked again too
<shay_shay> but hfs+ is a marginally better file system anyways so i figured I would upgrade while I was already  there
<ikonia> so would that not suggest refit/grub is the issue
<ikonia> why would you reinstall "all" packages ?
<shay_shay> Refit?
<ikonia> whatever its called these days
<ikonia> I know it changed names
<shay_shay> Yeah but I don't have that
<shay_shay> Its already loading initramfs and kernel, so grub is out of the picture already
<shay_shay> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4pdqy0kecurh5qj/IMG_20140914_212120.jpg?dl=0
<shay_shay> This is where it stops
<ikonia> it can't be out of the picture
<TJ-> shay_shay: That's well into the Upstart init sequence; you've got an Upstart job hanging. Drop "quiet splash " and add "debug --verbose --debug" to the end of the kernel command-line in GRUB, the try again.
<shay_shay> OK Ty TJ-
<ikonia> if you're getting that error screen that means "nothing to boot" that's before it 's loaded the kernel
<shay_shay> ikonia: I already fixed that
<shay_shay> That was in my original story but I guess it was TL;DR
<ikonia> oh
<shay_shay> Also it was a really big paragraph which IRC was not kind to
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TJ-> shay_shay: I'm going to guess it's stuckin the "/ec/init/network-interface.conf" job, which displays the "Starting configure network device" .... how long have you waited for it to continue - it can take several minutes if the interfaces aren't found
<TJ-> shay_shay: You can test that by temporarily disabling the auto-start of that job with "echo manual >/etc/init/network-interface.override" - you might need to boot with "rw init=/bin/bash" in order to add that file, of course
<shay_shay> I see. I don't recall how long I waited but you've given me enough to troubleshoot it I think. I should sleep first though its 4: am here
<shay_shay> Thanks a bunch TJ-. Also ikonia :)
<vincenzoml> Hi there, I am running 14.10 (beta). Is it normal that my calendar is missing from the indicators? Also, I can't see chrome and dropbox there, is there anything I should do on my side or just wait for upgrades?
<vincenzoml> Ok, the clock is there, I just have to change the setting to show date as usual. How could I not see it, that's a mistery. What about the old "notification area" programs? How can I see them again?
<vincenzoml> For example I installed the package nautilus-dropbox but I can't see dropbox's icon
<davidg> hi all. I am using ubuntu 14.10 and i have problems with my wifi especially when speaking with skype. Suddenly my wifi disconnects and in order that the wifi will work i have to reboot my machine. In which forum can i report this bug and which information do i have to include ?
<BluesKaj> davidg, how is your wifi when skype is not being used ?
<davidg> BluesKaj: it works most of the time. I had just once a problem
<davidg> when using skype i get disconnected after 4-5 minutes
<davidg> i already disabled the upnp in the router section
<BluesKaj> davidg, why did you disable upnp, did someone advise you to do so?
<davidg> BluesKaj: This is what i read in the askubuntu threads
<BluesKaj> davidg, and did it make a difference ?
<davidg> no
<BluesKaj> davidg, which skype are you using, a clientplugin for empathy or telepathy etc?
<davidg> i am using the skype 4.3
<davidg> without the plugin
<davidg> just the client
<BluesKaj> I recall using static skype and it seemed to be the most stable ...is it still available?
<davidg> i don't know what this is
<davidg> i will have to check
<davidg> do you have a link to it?
<davidg> I think that skype 4.3 is really static :-)
<BluesKaj> davidg, skype is iffy at the best of times on linux and I wish could help more, but I haven't used it in many yrs
<BluesKaj> maybe someone else can help with this issue
<davidg> i understand
<davidg> my mother in law has skype, so it is a must for me :-)
<BluesKaj> haven't considered googletalk ? It's supposed to be much better.more stable on all platforms etc
<davidg>  i will try. my problem is that i will have to convince many friends to go over to google talk.  Many of them are not familiar with software. They just know to double click on skype and speak. If i will have to convince them to move to skype it won't make me especially popular
<BluesKaj> err googlehangouts rather...guess I'm behind the curve on this stuff
<davidg> i mean to move to google talk
<davidg> i will try
<BluesKaj> https://www.google.ca/hangouts/
<etenil> Hey there
<etenil> testing 14.10, I've just noticed something that also happened on Fedora; when on battery with an intel haswell, all my cores are stuck at their lowest frequency
<etenil> is that some kernel setting or is it a bug?
<etenil> Hey there
<etenil> testing 14.10, I've just noticed something that also happened on Fedora; when on battery with an intel haswell, all my cores are stuck at their lowest frequency
<etenil> is that some kernel setting or is it a bug?
<jtaylor> probably thermald screwing around
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-16
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<pwuertz> Hi, Ubuntu 14.10 now provides Qt5.3, however the new QtWebSocket module is missing. How would one report a missing packet or missing function in Qt5.3?
<shadeslayer> pwuertz: Possibly can't be introduced after FF
<shadeslayer> pwuertz: I'd recommend sending a email to ubuntu-devel
<tgm4883> Is there a trick to getting 14.10 running on virtualbox? I've tried the latest daily and the beta (and some other flavors as well) but the best I get is a garbled wide multi-colored screen
<SuperLag> tgm4883: don't use vbox? :)
<tgm4883> SuperLag: I suppose I could fire up a VM on my ESXi cluster, but it seems a shame I can't just throw together a quick VM to test if 1 simple bug is fixed
<SuperLag> tgm4883: Sorry. My response was tongue-in-cheek, and unhelpful. :/ I just got burned by vbox a while back. Now, I avoid it like the plague, and I use VMware throughout. (Fusion/Workstation/ESXi)
<tgm4883> SuperLag: I've fired it up on my esxi cluster, so at least that works and confirms that my package upgrade didn't resolve the issue
<elfy> tgm4883: when do you get the garbled screen?
<elfy> before you get to the try/install choice? I've got past that under the same circumstance by going to vt1 and then back to vt7
<tgm4883> elfy: yep, right when you would expect to see that
<tgm4883> I'll give that a shot
<Vault108> question how do i downgrade y kernel to 3.13 from 3.16 the update broke my wifi
<lordievader> Vault108: Install Trusty. I got a feeling that lots of things will break when you give Utopic a 3.13 kernel.
<Vault108> i was on a 3.13 kernel then i decided to upgrade, to see what changed and now no wifi,
<Vault108> the Distro is Deepin 14.1
<trism> Vault108: alternatively try the 3.17 rc from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ and see if it fixes your problem, and file a bug
<Vault108> will do
<elfy> tgm4883: I just booted today's xub daily - not seeing it now here
<lordievader> Vault108: Deepin?
<Vault108> lordievader: are you asking me what deepin is or if im using deepin?
<lordievader> Both.
<Vault108> lordievader: Yes im running deepin, and Deepin (formerly Linux Deepin, Hiweed GNU/Linux) is an Ubuntu-based distribution that aims to provide an elegant, user-friendly and reliable operating system. It does not only include the best the open source world has to offer, but it has also created its own desktop environment called DDE or Deepin Desktop Environment which is based on HTML 5 technologies. Deepin focuses much of its atte
<Vault108> *home-grown applications, like Deepin Software Centre, DMusic and DPlayer are tailored to the average user. Being easy to install and use, Deepin can be a good Windows alternative for office and home use.
<Vault108> trism: as far as trying the 3.17 rc what one do i need i have the generic amd64 and the all deb any others
<Vault108> *headers i assume that i need the image as well?
<trism> Vault108: you should only need the amd64 generic image, unless you need to build some drivers with dkms and then you need both the all headers and the amd64 ones
<lordievader> Vault108: You know derivatives are not officially supported here? (It's kind of like asking support for Ubuntu in #debian)
<Vault108> lordievader: even if deepin is bassed off ubuntu? and i m sorry for that.
<lordievader> Vault108: Hence the Debian thing, Ubuntu is based on Debian...
<lordievader> We don't know what Deepin changed or has not changed.
<Vault108> i understand, i think i got what i neeeded, i will go back to the shadows now
<lordievader> ;)
<Vault108> lordievader: if i have ubuntu questions ill make sure to come here and not go to the debian IRC LOL
<lordievader> Vault108: You do that :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-17
<shay_shay> after an update my etc/resolv.conf is empty
<shay_shay> and i try reconnection to my DHCP provider (which is dnsmasq) on different essid and even by cat5 patch cable
<shay_shay> and it wont populate the dns address automatically
<shay_shay> it works on all other devices in the house so I believe it is a utipic issue as this is the only system with utopic on it. any troubleshooting tips?
<shay_shay> s/utipic/utopic
<shay_shay> TJ-: https://www.dropbox.com/s/aad2211f1ckl9jd/IMG_20140916_235452.jpg?dl=0
<shay_shay> This is with upstart options --debug --verbose
<TJ-> shay_shay: I'd suspect the radeon message is pretty bad
<shay_shay> Its always done that
<shay_shay> Its been doing that for years... Coincidence I think
<shay_shay> You don't think?
<shay_shay> I'm wondering what's after it
<shay_shay> How can I determine the order of upstart scripts?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> shay_shay: Is that the last message you see? The one about the radeon?
<shay_shay> yes
<lordievader> shay_shay: Do you run a radeon?
<shay_shay> yes
<shay_shay> its always done that its because the card is proprietary apple versio
<lordievader> shay_shay: Looks to me like the driver fails to load the proper firmware and then gives up.
<elfy> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22312#c10
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 22312 in Video(DRI - non Intel) "radeon 0000:01:00.0: Invalid ROM contents" [Normal,Resolved: code_fix]
<elfy> also bug 1315944 if you want to me too it
<ubottu> bug 1315944 in linux (Ubuntu) "1002:6810 [Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 (rev. 5.0)] radeon 0000:01:00.0: Invalid ROM contents" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315944
<shay_shay> Well I got the message to go away by adding this:i915.modeset=0 radeon.modeset=0
<shay_shay> Still stuck same spot
<shay_shay> Like I said, that message must be a coincidence
<shay_shay>  i'm on kernel 3.15.9 and have been for almost a month
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic utopic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.14.15 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<shay_shay> I was getting deadlocks on 3.16
<shay_shay> 3.15.9 was the latest kernel without deadlocks
<shay_shay> I can try the main kernel again hold on
<shay_shay> I still have it installed
<lordievader> Your deadlock might be related to this problem.
<shay_shay> Is it okay to use .efi.signed kernel without the efi shim?
<shay_shay> Well.. I hate to reinstall and have it work fine
<shay_shay> It wouldn't be very educational
<shay_shay> It definitely gets stuck in a different place for this kernel
<shay_shay> Much earlier in the boot sequence it seems
<shay_shay> Gonna try this lol: for pkg in `dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}' | egrep -v '(dpkg|apt|mysql|mythtv)'` ; do apt-get -y --force-yes install --reinstall $pkg ; done
<shay_shay> Bigger hammer method
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yeats> this is probably in an FAQ somewhere, but will 14.10 be using systemd?
<BluesKaj> yeats, yes
<yeats> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> fortunately or unfortunately, depending on your pov
<yeats> BluesKaj: yeah, just want to start using it to get the experience, since I've never used it much
<BluesKaj> if you installed the latest build then you probly already have systemd, yeats
<BluesKaj> or upgraded
<yeats> installing 14.10 in a vm now
<lordievader> Is it my setup or a bug that NFS mounts are trying to be mounted before there is a network connection available?
<lordievader> Also, both upstart and systemd are installed on my machine, you guessed it, what is actively being used?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, why do we need both? i have the same
<lordievader> I have no idea, hence the question. I think the init of upstart is still used though.
<BluesKaj> I've heard bad things about systemd
<ikonia> lordievader: how do you know systemd is installed
<ikonia> lordievader: there is one dependency needed for udev, but it's not actually systemd
<ikonia> are you sure it is systemd the agent/daemon thats installed ?
<lordievader> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8367125/ Is what made me wonder.
<lordievader> ikonia: I have no idea if that is the by now famous systemd init system. That is why I started asking here.
<ikonia> so that certainly looks like it's the full init system
<ikonia> is the systemd process pid 0
<ikonia> or pid 1 I should say
<BluesKaj> ikonia, muon here shows sytem and systemd-shim installed
<BluesKaj> err systemd
<lordievader> ikonia: Pid 1 is /sbin/init
<ikonia> lordievader: ......
<lordievader> So it's still upstart?
<ikonia> certainly looks that way, but then why is the rest of the systemd stuff there
<ikonia> (part of it has to be for udev and dbus etc)
<lordievader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8367133/ are processes with systemd in their name.
<rww> so systemd isn't PID1.
<ikonia> cool, so thats not systemd
<ikonia> thats still upstart
<ikonia> that's just the udev stuff I mentioned earlier
<rww> (and I expect systemd is co-installable with upstart, so that's not particularly confusing)
<lordievader> ikonia: Great, thanks for the clarification :)
<rww> I'd be interested in what package(s) are depending on the systemd package, though.
<ikonia> rww: it is, but the packages list lordievader posted seems a bit full on for the dependency stuff for udev
<rww> it is, hence my interest
<BluesKaj> ikonia, what's your opinion of systemd, some blogs say it's restrictive and goes against open source development. Is this true?
<rww> (aptitude why systemd would do it on aptitude. i have no idea how to do it in other apt stuff)
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I don't think it goes agaist opensource, I think it's a beast that someones created to "beat the desktop war",
<ikonia> I saw no problem with legacy methods, but the truth is udev and other stuff now need it, so like it or not, it's not going away
<ikonia> RHEL has commented to it for 12 years, so it's here
<BluesKaj> poettering is the name I heard
<ikonia> quicker we accept it and make it work well, the better it will be
<lordievader> Reverse dependecies of systemd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8367153/
<ikonia> BluesKaj: ah the open letter then
<lordievader> Udev is among them.
<BluesKaj> yes
<lordievader> rww: Reverse dependencies with apt: apt-cache rdepends <package-name>
<rww> that's depends, not just recommends? huh.
<ikonia> so basically the udev stuff is pulling in the systemd agent but not configuring it for use
<rww> seems a bit excessive, but maybe I'm too used to older versions of systemd-shim etc.
<ikonia> this is going to be a mess
<rww> why?
<ikonia> rww: it is excessive
<ikonia> looks like %70 of systemd is pulled in, but not actually using systemd
<rww> well, if we didn't want useless cruft in our packages, we'd be using Gentoo and USE flags ;)
<rww> as long as it's not running, *shrug*
<ikonia> rww: more confusing and technically messy, as opposed to a problem
<BluesKaj> so systemd is just sitting there lurking , but not doing anything?
<rww> ikonia: yeah, I'm with you on that
<rww> lol "lurking"
<ikonia> BluesKaj: pretty much yes, not doing anything as an init system but certainly interfacing with udev
<ikonia> (and a few other intergrated services)
<BluesKaj> rww, yeah waiting to pounce and muck things up :)
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it actually works very well, so don't fear it, but it's also a handful to manage
<rww> BluesKaj: for what it's worth, systemd *is* PID 1 on all of my gear, and works fine, and has since Debian stable was Debian testing
<rww> hence me not noticing dependency creep, apparently
<BluesKaj> rww, ikonia , so why all the fear mongering on the forums ?
<rww> the political war around systemd probably isn't on-topic for #ubuntu+1, but in general it's just that, a political war
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it's pretty long winded to go into
<rww> also, that ^
<BluesKaj> it's on topic if 14.10 is going to use it
<rww> It doesn't use it, it (apparently) installs it.
<rww> and I'm strongly considering booting up a 14.10 daily and aptituding around until I figure out why it's doing that
<rww> and the political drama surrounding $package isn't on-topic for a support channel
<BluesKaj> i watched it install a while back during an upgrade and apt and muon both show it as installed
<ikonia> I didn't think systemd was a target for 14.10
<rww> ikonia: systemd as PID1 is not a target for 14.10
<ikonia> good
<rww> dependencies of systemd-shim: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/systemd-shim don't include systemd, so I wonder what that's about
<ikonia> I thought not
<ikonia> rww: it's the udev stuff that's pulled it in from what I'm reading
<ikonia> udev and logind
<ikonia> BluesKaj: 14.10 won't use systemd - so don't worry
<ikonia> BluesKaj: think of it as a few libraries ready for when it comes online
<rww> ikonia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/udev
<BluesKaj> ok ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> thats a surprise rww
<rww> not really, just means I'm not going crazy, which we all knew ;)
<ikonia> although.....
<rww> but yeah, I'd want aptitude why output. there's a reason I don't use apt-*, it's confusing as heck
<ikonia> so udev is now part of the systemd "source" package, so I wonder if thats causing a bit of name confusion
<rww> possibly.
<ikonia> I can't be bothered tonight, but I will check it out, as I'm curious
<BluesKaj> well, it's been a long day, these old eyes need a rest... later folks
<kbroulik> is anyone working on the gdb issue "Got object file from memory but can't read symbols: File truncated"? makes debugging and proper bug reporting impossible if you cannot get any backtraces :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-18
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<rainbowwarrior> hi is this a stupid question , but is there anyway to speed up boot time or optimize settings so things run faster , as for some reason windows 8 booted up faster than Ubuntu 14.10 does please ?
<Patrickdk> are you sure windows 8 booted?
<Patrickdk> normally windows 8 forces you to use suspend
<Patrickdk> instead of booting
<awc737> Is 14.10 stuck in Mobile GUI mode?
<awc737> Hey
<rainbowwarrior> Patrickdk : I meant windows 8 booted quite fast compared to what Ubuntu 14.10 does  ( i removed windows 8 as i did not like it and put Ubuntu on and i just noticed Ubuntu 14.10 is slower at booting )
<awc737> How can I get normal Unity in 14.10?
<awc737> I have a very primitive mobile desktop
<awc737> so confussed
<awc737> is there any forum thread about this?
<rainbowwarrior> !mobile gui
<rainbowwarrior> !command to see what is on start up
<awc737> well, im googling this
<awc737> it may just be Unity 8?
<awc737> maybe I installed a wrong version of Ubuntu for desktop? can I revert to Unity 7
<awc737> oh you not talking tom e
<rainbowwarrior> im sorry have no idea about using Ubuntu on a mobile awc737  otherwise i would help you
<rainbowwarrior> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd has been chosen as the future init system for Ubuntu, please see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316 for the announcement.
<awc737> i installed Ubu 14.10 on desktop, but it looks like it's intended for mobile
<rainbowwarrior> oh hmm odd
<rainbowwarrior> did you download right dvd image or whatever ?
<awc737> rainbowwarrior yeah http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<rainbowwarrior> awc737 : ok hmm strange
<awc737> I find Mate-desktop in apt repo
<awc737> so I install that, but have no way of switching default desktop
<awc737> because my login screen does not look the same. Does anyone know how to change this setting in shell?
<awc737> http://itsfoss.itsfoss.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Use_Mate_Desktop_Ubuntu.jpeg
<rainbowwarrior> oh your on a newer version than me , so sorry no idea
<foresto> There's a regression confirmed on launchpad that has been unfixed for nearly a year, and I just posted a patch in hopes of it getting into utopic. Is there something I can do to get the ball moving before the utopic freeze?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<lordievader> rainbowwarrior: o/
<elfy> morning
<rainbowwarrior> hello lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<rainbowwarrior> hello elfy
<elfy> lordievader: all good thanks
<elfy> hi rainbowwarrior
<rainbowwarrior> Hi , the perl plugin for hexchat is missing on Ubuntu 14.10
<elfy> I stopped using hexchat - 2 annoying bugs , at least they annoyed me :)
<rainbowwarrior> the one where the fonts end up messy or other ? lol
<elfy> the one where alt+a doesn't mark you away and the one where ctrl+f resizes the window
<SP33D> can some one tell me where this post and pre hook scripts are
<SP33D> from apt packages
<SP33D> i cant remove a package because it cant start anything lol
<SP33D> this is amazon annoying i whant to remove it it whants to start it
<rainbowwarrior> elfy : ahh
<jtaylor>  /var/lib/dpkg/info
<SP33D> thx so much :D
<rainbowwarrior> i never knew amazon was annoying :)
<SP33D> amazing sorry
<SP33D> :D
<rainbowwarrior> lol
<SP33D> amazon so often mails the word amazing that my head spinned it
<SP33D> :D
<rainbowwarrior> hehehe
<SP33D> they are always amazed to talk to me
<SP33D> and so on sorry
<rainbowwarrior> oh i ain't bothered about the spelling , mine is awful lol
<rainbowwarrior> i just though it was amusing that you said amazon was annoying lol
<SP33D> ya :D they are annoying at all because they make me so wirred with the stuff they talk that i adopted that amazing is amazon :D
<rainbowwarrior> lol
<SP33D> they are amazed to announce they are amazed to intruduce they are amazed to pay my bills
<SP33D> they are simply so amazing amzon
<rainbowwarrior> elfy : well I use hexchat now because Xchat no longer exists :(
<rainbowwarrior> lol SP33D
<elfy> rainbowwarrior: funny that - I'm typing this in xchat ...
<lordievader> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 311 kB, installed size 988 kB
<lordievader> rainbowwarrior: Ubottu still thinks it's here.
<elfy> so does elfy :)
<elfy> ii  xchat          2.8.8-7.1ubu
 * rainbowwarrior slaps himself with a banana
<rainbowwarrior> am i allowed to ask about help with virtualbox in here if the only people awake in #vbox are windows users ?
<rainbowwarrior> elfy : so I see , i installed xchat now too ty :)
<elfy> rainbowwarrior: depends what vbox help I guess - if it's about running dev version in it I don't see why not - though it also depends on who's about and can answer
<rainbowwarrior> elfy : vbox 4.3
<rainbowwarrior> elfy : when installing vbox 4.3 using the .deb file from virtualbox.org , i get these errors :- http://pastebin.com/igsWZJgb
<lordievader> Raring?
<elfy> was just about to say that :)
<lordievader> rainbowwarrior: What are you running?
<elfy> rainbowwarrior: if you're using raring then that's EOL
<elfy> for vbox I added the trusty line to sources.list
<rainbowwarrior> well I also tried installing using :- sudo apt-get install virtualbox , then it made an icon and placed it on the launch pad, but when i click on it nothing happens :(
<rainbowwarrior> lordievader : unicorn
<lordievader> rainbowwarrior: Then you should have the package for utopic.
<elfy> rainbowwarrior: don't download it from the downloads - add the repo line for trusty  to sources
<rainbowwarrior> lordievader : yes I was just testing the .deb file to see if it would of worked , look above
<rainbowwarrior> elfy : ok ty
<lordievader> Ah, their website lists trusty as raring...
<elfy> details for the key are on the download page
<rainbowwarrior> grrr annoying dependicies lol
<rainbowwarrior> elfy : I have broke something and now i get this error :- http://pastebin.com/2rPwUMCn
<elfy> rainbowwarrior: no idea why it wants thoise 2 depends - not got them installed here
<elfy> can't help more - just off to work
<rainbowwarrior> elfy : ok ty anyway and tc
<rainbowwarrior> bye elfy
<elfy> cya :)
<elhoir> hello guys
<elhoir> Ubuntu 14.10 locks my PC when its idle, but i se it up not to do it. Why?
<elhoir> set*
<elhoir> hello guys, why does Ubuntu 14.10 lock my computer when it is said not to do so? :S
<elhoir> (lock my screen, better said)
<shay_shay> becos
<shay_shay> feature not bug. next!
<shay_shay> </troll>
<elhoir> shay_shay, lol
<elhoir> hello guys, why does Ubuntu 14.10 lock my computer (screen) when it is said not to do so? :S
<SP33D> has any one infos about whats the parm to set domainname fild
<SP33D> in docker inspect?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> emma, check your irc server connection
<ikonia> I thought it had stabilised, guess not
<BluesKaj> ikonia, she's obviously afk
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> I'll sort it now
<chr_s> how do i troubleshoot a wireless connection
<chr_s> ?
<chr_s> i'm sitting a few feet from the router and i can't even stream video
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-19
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> good thanks :) you?
<lordievader> Waking up still, but furthermore good :)
<elfy> yep - doing that here too ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi elfy
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-20
<Nothing_Much> Just reported a bug that when you lock your screen, xorg crashes
<Nothing_Much> Through the "crashed" dialog
<dns53> are there any mayor bugs that i should wait for before upgrading to the dev release?
<Nothing_Much> dns53: If you have XMir installed, disable it since its dual monitor support is still finicky
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<Nothing_Much> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey Nothing_Much
<Nothing_Much> BluesKaj: If you work for Canonical or know how to program for XMir, will XMir be a top priority for the 15.04-16.04 cycle?
<BluesKaj> Nothing_Much, i don't work for Canonical and i don't use Unity or Gnome, I'm a KDE guy. Sorry I have no idea about XMir, just hear rumours
<Nothing_Much> Oh no problem
<popey> Nothing_Much: i see you mentioning xmir quite a lot. you know we don't ship it by default?
<lordievader> Wasn't xmir a transition thing?
<popey> yeah
<Nothing_Much> popey: I know! I'm just overly enthusiastic of dumping xorg
<lordievader> So most of the attention will be put in Mir rather than Xmir, I suppose.
<popey> Nothing_Much: might want to reset those expectations! ☻
<Nothing_Much> I can wait another year, you guys are doing a pretty good job, honestly, I can almost play TF2 at framerates over 30 now with XMir
<Nothing_Much> The problem though is that the screen freezes, flickers, then goes back to the game
<Nothing_Much> Everything works as normal until another 30 seconds passes
<Nothing_Much> Hmm..
<BluesKaj> Nothing_Much, gpu?
<Nothing_Much> BluesKaj: Radeon APU
<BluesKaj> hmm, shouldn't be having any graphics problems unless the driver isn't quite up to the task ..not real familiar with APUs and their available linux drivers
<Daekdroom> lordievader, not really. XMir, being a transition thing, is actually necessary for Mir to be useful for most users.
<Daekdroom> Most users won't care for reasons that legacy/older software won't work, they simply want them to work, so XMir will be a thing for awhile.
<lordievader> Daekdroom: Allright, I know nothing of mir/xmir. Thanks for the update :)
<high-rez> I have got a weird problem...  apt stopped updating neon5 - and I can't figure out why.
<high-rez> The ppa is still there, it just doesn't show any updates - though I know my installed version is /way/ out of date.
<k1l> high-rez: apt-cache policy neon5 #into a pastebin please
<high-rez> http://pastebin.com/seuL1CET
<k1l> you see, its already the latest ppa version
<lordievader> high-rez: You'll have to go with Utopic+Kubuntu-next if you want the latest. (5.0.2 will allmost hit)
<high-rez> Huh, you're right I was just looking at the Packages here - for some reason I thought i updated on my other PC.
<high-rez> lordievader: Ahh, is the PPA for trusty no longer being actively worked?
<lordievader> high-rez: That I do not know, I do know sgclark is hard at work for the Utopic one.
<high-rez> I see
<high-rez> Welp, there yah go.  I've always been a fan of unicorns anyways, I guess.
<high-rez> They've never done wrong by me.  Except my little pony.
<high-rez> Thanks folks.
<lordievader> high-rez: You are already is #ubuntu+1 ;)
<high-rez> :)
<grueinthedark> Hello! Does anyone know which version of gthumb this? I don't understand the naming. is it 3.3.1 or 3.2.8? http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/gnome/gthumb
<penguin42> haha with a name like that I don't blame you
<penguin42> grueinthedark: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gthumb/+bug/1290691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1290691 in gThumb "gThumb 3.3.1 incompatible with Unity and other non-Gnome environments" [Medium,New]
<penguin42> grueinthedark: It looks like it's 3.2.8 because having upgraded to 3.3.1 they found it broke on anything non-gnome
<penguin42> grueinthedark: but then they needed a way to force people who had upgraded to 3.3.1 to downgrade again, hence it's still the 3.3.1 package name
<grueinthedark> ...
<grueinthedark> Thanks for the information.
<LBo> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 14.10 but I'm having some troubles with the network manager & dnsmasq.d
<LBo> nslookup & dig resolve *.local (as defined in /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d/dotlocal) just fine
<LBo> But when I use another tool such as wget or ping the domain can't be resolved
<LBo> Does anyone know if this is a known issue?
<penguin42> hmm that's odd if dig works
<LBo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8391353/
<penguin42> ping is working here on .local; 14.10 kubuntu
<LBo> ok
<penguin42> if you look at /etc/nsswitch.conf what does your hosts line look like?
<LBo> files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> I have: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<LBo> You're on the right track
<LBo> setting dns as the first entry fixed it
<LBo> If I take over the exact line you pasted it doesn't work
<penguin42> hmm
<LBo> Setting dns just before mdns4_minimal works, just after it doesn't
<LBo> leon@polly:~$ dpkg -l |grep mdns | awk '{print $2}'
<LBo> libnss-mdns:amd64
<LBo> So I guess that's good
<LBo> I found this bug that looks like the issue I'm having: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/80900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 80900 in avahi (Ubuntu) "Avahi daemon prevents resolution of FQDNs ending in ".local" due to false negatives in the detection of ".local" networks" [Medium,Triaged]
<LBo> For now I'll just change the order in nsswitch.conf
<LBo> penguin42: thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<penguin42> no problem
<penguin42> that's an ancient ancient ancient bug though
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-21
<ramsudharsan> I guess I have come to the right place
<ramsudharsan> Is this development forum?
<FIFOd> Is it true that netflix will work under chrome in 14.10, or do I need to use a ppa?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<elhoir> hello guys
<elhoir> why i cant watch DVDs in Totem?
<elhoir> libdvdcss2 is installed
<BluesKaj> elhoir, ubuntu-restricted-extras /
<BluesKaj> ?
<elhoir> so, totem 3.0.3 uses gstreamer0.10?
<elhoir> or gst1.0?
<BluesKaj> elhoir, why totem ,isn't that outdated?
<elhoir> well, i actually use vlc or smplayer
<elhoir> but, as i have it installed... .it should work!
<BluesKaj> vlc is the probly the most reliable choice IMO
<elhoir> latest 2.2.0-pre is not as much as 2.1.4
<elhoir> i have installed restricted extras and still cannot play DVD :/
<BluesKaj> elhoir, describe , "cannot play", what's happening ,,errors or freezing or what?
<elhoir> no, no, just the "play button" is grey
<elhoir> and i cant click on it
<elhoir> also, all the DVD options are grey
<elhoir> no error
<BluesKaj> try a different disk, like a data disk, just to be sure the dvdrom is recognized
<lordievader> elhoir: You've read [1] I suppose? [1] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<elhoir> of course
<elhoir> i have libdvdcss2 installed
<lordievader> elhoir: Totem is the only one that cannot play dvd's?
<BluesKaj> elhoir, libdvdcss2 from the vlc site?
<elhoir> yes lordievader
<elhoir> yes BluesKaj
<lordievader> elhoir: So the problem lies with totem, use something else ;)
<elhoir> lordievader, i do, i use mostly VLC.... but as i have it installed, it should work!
<elhoir> BluesKaj, dvd is recognized, i can play with vlc and smplayer
<elhoir> maybe i should open a bug report?
<elhoir> or a question?
<BluesKaj> well, if an app doesn't work and there are alternatives that do work, then use the alternatives
<lordievader> elhoir: If you are sure it is a bug with totem, yes ofcourse you should file a bug report ;)
<elhoir> well, im not *sure*, but ... i have all prerequisites installed, so i should be able to do it... and i am not
<lordievader> I don't know Totem so I do not know what it might be missing in this case.
<BluesKaj> elhoir, i see totem has a separate plugins package available, dunno if that will help
<elhoir> im installing totem-plugins-extra
<elhoir> lets see
<elhoir> nope
<elhoir> no luck
<BluesKaj> odd about some media apps nowadays, sometimes a relogin or a reboot sets them up
<elhoir> its like totem not detecting DVD
<elhoir> but its not possible :/
<lordievader> elhoir: What happens when you select the dvd device as the file you want to play?
<elhoir> lordievader, well... buttons are now clickable
<elhoir> but no sound nor video
<elhoir> screen is black....
<elhoir> no error
<elhoir> this is the log when running totem from console
<elhoir> http://pastebin.com/zD5Ur28D
<elhoir> its really odd
<lordievader> No real errors though.
<elhoir> yes... but DVDs are not playable :-/
<lordievader> Have you tried with different dvd's?
<elhoir> yes
<elhoir> but still, lets try again...
<elhoir> ah-ha
<lordievader> ?
<elhoir> DVD-R is playable via "open /dev/sr0"
<elhoir> original DVDs are not
<lordievader> Starting to sound like a drm issue ;)
<BluesKaj> looking for es on the dvd so it won't play
 * elhoir have to go to lunch
<elhoir> has*
<knittl> woohoo, vram consumption with gnome 3.14 is so much better
<knittl> now only 72% instead of 98% used :]
<knittl> let's see if it stays constant or if it starts to leak
<knittl> although shortcuts seem to be broken
<knittl> wtf, it uses layer 4 of my keyboard …
<knittl> even alt-tab is broken :(
<knittl> but I guess that's to be expected from a pre-release :]
<knittl> elfy: were you the one also having an older nvidia graphics card with little vram?
<knittl> sorry if I'm confusing you with someone else
<Smedles> morning all - updated this machine to 14.10 last night, having issues with browser being unable to connect this morning
<Smedles> chrome reports 'This web page is not available', firefox states 'Server not found
<Smedles> Firefox can't find the server at adelaidenow.com.au.'
<Smedles> suggests dns issues, but from command line 'host adelaidenow.com.au' resolves immediately
<Smedles> and email connections are working fine
<Smedles> hmmm apt-get update can't resolve either....
<Elimin8er> I hear you, but I am here for tech reason just as well.. but your problem I have no idea on..
<lordievader> Smedles: Does nslookup work?
<Smedles> it was saying REFUSED
<Smedles> i pointed it away from the DNS on my ubuntu server and it seems ok now
<lordievader> Smedles: Well there is your problem ;) What does  /etc/resolv.conf read?
<Smedles> seems it can't see that server on the lan
<Smedles> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Smedles> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Smedles> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<Smedles> search smedles.net
<lordievader> Smedles: You use the network manager?
<Smedles> when i say pointed away, i mean in wifi settings - i didn't touch resolv.conf
<Smedles> yes, network manager for wifi configuration
<lordievader> Smedles: Can you ping your (own) dns server?
<Smedles> lordievader: no, but I may have icmp turned off in the firewall on that box (can't remember now)
<Smedles> i can ssh to that box
<Smedles> and as of right now,  'host adelaidenow.com.au 192.168.1.200' works - whereas it failed earlier
<Smedles> so maybe i have some kind of intermitting network issue
<lordievader> Starts to look like that ;)
<Smedles> just interesting that it first showed up last night with chrome not resolving tabs on the first reboot after 14.10 install, and other machines on the lan appear to be working fine
<Smedles> about to try Netflix in chrome-beta under 14.10 alpha :)
<Smedles> sucks I have to spoof the user-agent, but it works :)
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-14
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<fhf> hey
<not_roasted_> anybody seeing issues installing today's daily of 15.10? Every time I try to install it crashes with apport.
<BluesKaj> not_roasted_, does it work on 'try ubnuntu' on live media?
<not_roasted_> BluesKaj: it works in neither instance.
<not_roasted_> BluesKaj: if I try, launch, it crashes with apport. If I hit install @ boot, it crashes and says taking me to live session now.
<BluesKaj> don't install on  /boot , use either / or  / and /home on separate partitions
<not_roasted_> what?
<not_roasted_> I mean the boot screen
<not_roasted_> where it says do you want to install, or do you want to run it live without changes to your computer
<BluesKaj> oh , i thought you meant /boot
<not_roasted_> naw, just the boot screen option
<BluesKaj> so it doesn't get to a desktop on try ubuntu, that's a problem with hardware recognititon i think
<BluesKaj> did you the md5sum on the iso after downloading?
<BluesKaj> check
<not_roasted_> yep, md5sum matches
<BluesKaj> ok
<not_roasted_> I'm trying 15.04 for kicks to see if it works. If that fails too, I'll try another usb drive.
<BluesKaj> so it's probly a hardware thing ....this could be because the pc is really new or really old
<not_roasted_> BluesKaj: yeahhhhhhhh it's not a hardware thing.
<not_roasted_> ran ubuntu on here for years.
<BluesKaj> not  I'm running kubuntu 15.10 beta on a 7yrold pc with nvidia PCIe graphics, 6G RAM oand dual core cpu and all is well except for the odd crash on some apps like system settings
<not_roasted_> manjaro, mint, debian, you name it. all worked great.
<not_roasted_> trying 15.04
 * BluesKaj nods
<not_roasted_> and 15.04 works
<not_roasted_> so it's 15.10 specific
<BluesKaj> not_roasted_, actually I had more bugs on 15.04 than on 15.10 beta
<not_roasted_> BluesKaj: that's fine.
<not_roasted_> but when 15.04 installs and 15.10 doesn't...
<not_roasted_> the other details don't really matter. :P
<not_roasted_> I'll run with 15.04 on this laptop and test it in a VM for sake of helping.
<not_roasted_> not much I can do if it won't install.
<BluesKaj> well, it would be nice to know what's causing the 15.10 install refusal
<not_roasted_> I'll try other flash drives then. I just didn't bother because the others I have are USB2 and need data moved off of them before I use it as a live flash drive.
<not_roasted_> I only have 1 USB3 drive I use for installing distros.
<not_roasted_> it may be bad, who knows. It's aged. But 15.04 is flying on it now...
<BluesKaj> there are some graphics problems after installation that are difficult to track down
<BluesKaj> on 15.10
<BluesKaj> ahh USB connected ...maybe the installer doesn't recognze non sata connections on 15.10
<BluesKaj> not a good practice anyway
<not_roasted_> BluesKaj: have you used whatever unity 8 is available in 15.10 yet?
<not_roasted_> curious how that's going
<not_roasted_> last I used it it just froze upon trying to log in...
<BluesKaj> not_roasted_, no I'm KDE guy, haven't used Unity
<not_roasted_> I been using plasma 5 on manjaro. It's nice. Not quite finished yet (some things in plasma 5 missing). I'm curious if they'll be around come Kubuntu 15.10's release.
<BluesKaj> think ubuntu still uses lightdm
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 is default on kubuntu 15.04
<not_roasted_> what?
<not_roasted_> that sounds a little crazy
<not_roasted_> given here in sept plasma 5 still has some issues.
<BluesKaj> not crazy. plasma5 is part of KF5/KDE
<not_roasted_> just seems a little premature. I had some stability issues on plasma 5. Thought it was just me but it's not exactly rare to find other reports of it.
<not_roasted_> anyway I'm heading out to lunch. be back soon.
<BluesKaj> yup, it certainly has issues , but the devs tell us they're all part of the transititon from plasm4 to 5 and the complete transistion will be finished some time after the the official 15.10 release
<furkan> would anybody here mind sharing what's in their /etc/pulse directory? my pulseaudio isn't working
<furkan> sorry, disregard that... managed to solve my issue by purging and reinstalling the relevant packages
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-15
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * genii waves to BluesKaj
 * BluesKaj waves back to genii
<GatoLoko> hi
<GatoLoko> does anybody know why some packages in wily got renamed to ad "v5" to the name (as in: libflac++6 -> libflac++6v5)?
<GatoLoko> nevermind, found it, it's to signal gcc5 compilation
<Ben64> why doesn't 15.10 update the kernel without a restart? :(
<OerHeks> Doesn't it get patched RT ??
<Ben64> doesn't look like it
<OerHeks> * as af kernel 4.x
<OerHeks> as of
<Ben64> i know the kernel supports it, that's why i'm sad
<OerHeks> good question, i cannot look here with you, as i am on 15.04 ..
<Ben64> i put it on a vm to play around
<Ben64> maybe it'll work by release date
<Ben64> or what i'm really wanting... by 16.04
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-16
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of wily werewolf (15.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<fhf> !dinner
<fhf> > <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dinner
<fhf> i guess i have to do it myself
<awddawda> adwdad
<genii> Hm
<a1fa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340-updates/+bug/1477593
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1477593 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-352 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-340-updates 340.76-0ubuntu2: nvidia-340-updates kernel module failed to build [FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module nvidia.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'flush_workqueue']" [High,Confirmed]
<a1fa> is there a workaround for this yet?
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-17
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-18
<cassio3> apple says apache needs to fix apache under mac os x, not apple
<cassio3> is this reasonable?
<SwedeMike> cassio3: if apple doesn't ship apache with OSX, then yes, it's apaches responsibility.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<cassio3>  SwedeMike
<cassio3> is the collary true?
<SwedeMike> cassio3: huh?
<cassio3> swedemike, apple does ship httpd with mac os x
<SwedeMike> cassio3: well, if Apple ships it, then they need to make sure it works (would be my opinion)
<bjorkintosh> the upgrade crashed.
<bjorkintosh> is there a way to reverse it? i haven't rebooted yet.
<bjorkintosh> something about modemmanager not found made it choke.
<frecel> can someone confirm a bug on kubuntu 15.10 for me?
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-19
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-20
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<micw> hi
<penguin42> hey
 * BluesKaj finishes morning coffee
<micw> how can i simply switch back to "eth0" nic naming?
 * penguin42 thinks there is a flag for it somewhere
<BluesKaj> in /etc/network/interfaces ?
 * penguin42 thought udev rules - maybe /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules if you have one
<micw> no, there's none
<micw> /etc/network/interfaces has nothing (except lo, rest is done with network-manager)
<penguin42> micw: Try passing net.ifnames=0 on the kernel command line
<penguin42> micw: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<micw> thx. i try it later (cannot reboot now)
<snadge> i've just proper binned my system by updating to wily
<penguin42> what broke?
<snadge> i think maybe fglrx.. but not sure.. dkms wouldn't remove it
<snadge> had to do that manually
<snadge> now i can get it to boot in recovery mode.. but i probably need to reset X config
<penguin42> ah, yeh it's generally safer to remove closed drivers before upgrade
<snadge> failsafe x didnt work
<snadge> aah i've got held packages.. eeediot
<lordievader> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of wily werewolf (15.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<snadge> i got my desktop back at least :) .. just cant use fglrx for some reason.. crashes
<snadge> even though the updated catalyst worked when i hacked it onto my vivid install
<snadge> no mesa 11 for wily? :(
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-19
<erwin> hello guys
<erwin> I did a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade command on the terminal and I got this message back
<erwin> W: Target DEP-11-icons (apps/dep11/icons-64x64.tar) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list:1 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list:2
<erwin> what should I do to correct this error
<erwin> thanks
<Donutloop> Has the APT tool a API ?
<Donutloop> That i can write a custom command. I want write a apt-security cve tool
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-21
<knight__> i have a question. what new features will be in the new ubuntu 16.10?
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-22
<lordievader> Good morning.
<est> Hi
<est> I want a package to be nominated for import from debian
<est> for yaketty
<est> freeze date is not reached yet, so its doable, no?
<k1l_> est: best is to ask in #ubuntu-packaging i guess
<tsimonq2> k1l_: for the future, best place would be #ubuntu-devel
<nacc> sigh, something with the 4.8 kernel is making sbuild unbearable to use now
<nacc> drives load average into the 300s and kills responsiveness, but only one cpu (of 4) seems to actually be in use
<nacc> interesting, happened to catch a glimpse of polkitd being in uninterruptible sleep state using up a quite a bit of cpu during schroot spinup
<tsimonq2> nacc: unit on the 300s?
<nacc> tsimonq2: as in the load average sppikes to 300
<nacc> sorry, hard to type whene verything becomes unusable :)
<tsimonq2> hmm idk what to tell you
<tsimonq2> try #ubuntu-kernel and/or file bugs?
<nacc> tsimonq2: yeah it's on my list todo :)
<tsimonq2> nacc: wait, as soon as your machine becomes responsive? ;)
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehehe
<nacc> heh
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-23
<Kinder-Pingvi> Hi! Small question about 16.10 ubuntu. If I install right now this version, could I get every day updates with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade? That updates, which developers add into "every day nightly builds" ?
<k1l> Kinder-Pingvi: yes
<k1l> but "apt full-upgrade" is the new apt-get
<Kinder-Pingvi> k1l, thanks for answer! So "apt" is a new wrapper of package manager?
<Kinder-Pingvi> apt-get is deprecated?
<k1l> yeah. and the naming scheme is not that confusing. with dist-upgrade most users panic that they will get to a new ubuntu release
<Kinder-Pingvi> hmm, apt is really easier to use than apt-get
<Kinder-Pingvi> lol, moo is still available in apt :)
<maxb> Are there any users of ibus-mozc out there? It seems to have stopped showing its suggestions window since I upgraded to yakkety
<maxb> Well, I got it back by locally building the version from Debian sid
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-24
<ejat> hi ... anyone facing mounting ntfs with read-only filesystem ?
<ejat> after recent yakkety update?
<drp> hi there
<drp> does anyone know if 16.10 will have vulkan in the official repos or will we still need the ppa?
<ikonia> ejat: why don't you look at why it's ready only
<ikonia> chances are it's just a dirty disk,
<ikonia> nothing to do with the ubuntu version
<janat> how to get on beta
<OerHeks> janat see the topic, daily builds
<janat> whats the install process
<janat> and it suldnt break at this oint right?
<OerHeks> ??
<OerHeks> beta is not finished, you should have a reason to try the beta stage.
<OerHeks> and breaking.. perhaps , or not.
<knight_> can someone help me?
<knight_> i know this isnt the ubuntu general irc but noone on the other one is responding
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-25
<easyOnMe> I have issues with updating my ubuntu 16.1
<easyOnMe> whenever the auto software updater pops up and I clicked install it won't install and complains about checking internet connection which I find absurd as I am able to chat now here
<easyOnMe> I have been having this issue since last night
<easyOnMe> I tried what I can so I ended up here as I have no other alternatives
<easyOnMe> here is the result of my sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade command: http://pastebin.com/HfASC7Xt
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-18
<gonyere> So, I continue to have two-finger scrolling quit working. It seems to be after closing my laptop and it suspending for a period, but has now occured at least 3 times. The only way I've found to make it work again is to reset tweak tool to default settings and restart. I am *not* changing anything in tweak-tool between times. Thoughts?
<d1rewolf> hi all. just upgraded from 17.04. While troubleshooting various wayland issues (on a laptop which has both nvidia and intel chipsets and use prime-select), I noticed that it still seems to be using lightdm, even though I think gdm is now the default. what's the appropriate way to switch?
<d1rewolf> can someone tell me how to downgrade to xserver (instead of wayland) on 17.10? Having all sorts of problems because my laptop has both intel and nvidia cards (think prime-select) 
<brainwash> d1rewolf: uninstall lightdm and install/use gdm
<d1rewolf> d1rewolf: I'm using gdm now
<d1rewolf> er...brainwash ^ ;)
<d1rewolf> brainwash: although I didn't completely uninstall lightdm, I did dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 and now gdm is in use
<brainwash> and you cannot switch to the normal gnome session?
<d1rewolf> brainwash: I'm able to login to gnome
<d1rewolf> and configure my monitors via "Displays"
<d1rewolf> but if I log out/back in, the monitor settings disappear
<d1rewolf> this is with primeselect set to nvidia
<d1rewolf> when set to intel (mesa) it wouldn't login at all....although come to think of it that was using lightdm
<d1rewolf> so perhaps a switch to intel and then logging in with gdm will do?
<brainwash> I assume that with intel it would try to load gnome wayland, and with nvidia the xorg one
<d1rewolf> brainwash: I'm running with nvidia now, and it appears wayland is running
<d1rewolf> brainwash: XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland
<brainwash> is that really the case?
<brainwash> ok
<d1rewolf> brainwash: would that verify it was the case?
<d1rewolf> nvidia-settings doesn't work any longer....just refuses to launch
<d1rewolf> "ERROR: Unable to find display on any available system"
<brainwash> well yeah
<brainwash> it's a wayland session
<brainwash> therefore, not compatible with nvidia-settings
<d1rewolf> brainwash: is there a somewhat easy way to fallback to xorg instead of wayland?
<d1rewolf> brainwash: or would you happen to know a way to determine why the "Displays" section isn't storing its data?
<d1rewolf> it's painful to have to re-enable the monitors, and then try to drag them (that dragging never seems to just work)
<brainwash> gdm allows you to select what session you want to start
<d1rewolf> brainwash: for me, Gnome just fires up Wayland
<d1rewolf> although I see the Gnome with Wayland option as wel
<d1rewolf> this is an upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10
<brainwash> you get wayland without selecting "gnome with wayland"?
<d1rewolf> brainwash: yes, I am
<brainwash> I suggest checking launchpad then
<brainwash> maybe a bug report exists
<d1rewolf> brainwash: ok, thanks
<d1rewolf> brainwash: well, mystery solved. There's a "Gnome on X11" option in the gdm menu. That seems to launch it on xorg.
<d1rewolf> still can't figure out why the heck my monitor/display settings won't save
<d1rewolf> if one has settings from gnome on 17.04 but wishes to use the default 17.10 look/feel/settings/etc, how can one roll back or default to those?
<brainwash> d1rewolf: maybe bug 1716341
<ubottu> bug 1716341 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Settings for external monitor are deleted after reboot, suspension, log out" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716341
<brainwash> a bit busy right now, so I did not read through the report
<d1rewolf> brainwash: cool. i'll take a look. thank you
<d1rewolf_> hi guys. Anyone successfully running vmware workstation on 17.10?
<d1rewolf> how can one reset gnome to default settings on 17.10 (assuming you've upgraded from a 17.04 system using gnome)? Would like to try out Ubuntu's default look and feel
<nacc> d1rewolf: i'd create a dummy test user
<nacc> d1rewolf: alt. backup your ~/.local and ~/.config directories (there are probably others, which is why i suggest the test user)
<d1rewolf> nacc: you mean use the test user to see what's created upon login?
<d1rewolf> would hate to blow away all settings in ~/.local and ~/.config :-/
<nacc> d1rewolf: right, i have done both ways
<nacc> d1rewolf: 1) create a dummy user, login as them
<nacc> d1rewolf: 2) mv ~/.local ~/.local.bak; mv ~/.config ~/.config.bak
<d1rewolf> nacc: I'll give it a go. thanks ;)
<CRogers> Hi. Is anyone else having the swap file fail in 17.10, causing a system freeze when the RAM fills up?
<nacc> CRogers: i'm using a swap file in 17.10
<nacc> CRogers: and hiya (from #ubuntu-devel)
<nacc> CRogers: what does `cat /proc/swaps` say?
<CRogers> nacc: /dev/dm-0                               partition	2096636	0	-1
<nacc> CRogers: well, that's not a swapfile :)
<nacc> CRogers: how about `grep swap /etc/fstab` ?
<CRogers> nacc: this is what Ubuntu installs by default now. I've changed NOTHING
<CRogers> nacc:  /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<nacc> CRogers: ah, encrypted swap?
<nacc> CRogers: grep SwapTotal /proc/meminfo
<CRogers> nacc: Does Ubuntu accudentally encrypt the swap file while encrypting the home folder?
<nacc> CRogers: i don't know
<CRogers> nacc SwapTotal:       2096636 kB
<nacc> CRogers: so you have swap :)
<nacc> CRogers: wehther from swap file or swap partition, you have it
<nacc> CRogers: so ... that's presumably not what's causinng your system to freeze
<CRogers> logfile says Failed to activate swap file
<CRogers> Maybe because the installer encrypted it?
<nacc> CRogers: i don't think you hav ea swapfile
<nacc> CRogers: it's not listed in fstab or /proc/swaps
<nacc> CRogers: when did you install?
<CRogers> Yesterday.
<nacc> CRogers: and you downloaded the iso image yesterday?
<CRogers> Well, I re-installed yesterday.
<CRogers> Yes.
<nacc> CRogers: oh i wonder did you have a swap partition before?
<nacc> CRogers: and did you reuse your partitions?
<CRogers> updater failed (like it always does) for 16.04 > 17.04
<CRogers> So I figured since I'm reinstalling anyway, may as well trythe latest version.
<CRogers> nacc: Nope. Told it to erase the entire disk
<nacc> CRogers: hrm
<CRogers> Didn't change any swap or partition settings.
<CRogers> Guess a reinstall again is the best option.
<nacc> CRogers: sorry, I'm really not sure
<CRogers> This time, I'll just install GIMP and try to export the test file that eats up all the ram
<CRogers> See if it's "fixed"
<CRogers> nacc: thanks for trying.
<CRogers> nacc: did you encrypt your home folder?
<CRogers> when you installed?
<nacc> CRogers: no, i do whole disk encryption
<nacc> CRogers: and i last installed ~15.10
<nacc> have been upgrading sinnce
<CRogers> nacc: You have a magic I'll never understand.
<CRogers> I've been using Ubuntu for about 8 years, and I've had the upgrade succeed like maybe twice in all that time.
<nacc> CRogers: well, i'd never do 16.04 -> 17.04 :)
<nacc> CRogers: either upgrade with each release, or just do LTS->LTS
<CRogers> Or wait until about a year after the release, then upgrade.
<nacc> CRogers: that's nonsenical for non-LTS
<nacc> CRogers: they are only supported for 9 months
<CRogers> Yea, well I use gimp-edge ppas
<CRogers> to help test
<CRogers> so I can't not upgrade.
<CRogers> they only build for most recent ubuntu
<CRogers> (for the edge repos)
<nacc> CRogers: they publish for xenial?
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/~otto-kesselgulasch/+archive/ubuntu/gimp-edge?field.series_filter=xenial
<CRogers> nacc: Yea, I might go back if I can't get this sorted.
<CRogers> But for how long they will support xenial...
<CRogers> I can't really be updating all the time. I'm too busy.
<nacc> CRogers: i assume they'd support it as long as xenial is supported
<nacc> CRogers: that's basically what their pages ays
<nacc> CRogers: but you'd need to ask them
<CRogers> No, actually, that page is wrong.
<CRogers> I had to upgrade to 16.10 to install edge.
<CRogers> forgot xenial is 16.04, but yea that wasn't workng.
<CRogers> Stuck on gimp 2.95
<nacc> CRogers: well, that doesn't make sense. 16.10 is eol
 * CRogers shrugs
<CRogers> Anyway, I'll reinstall
<CRogers> to test
<CRogers> and file a bug report if it fails again.
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-19
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic artful
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12.0.13.14 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<derphili1> Can i force /etc/resolv.conf to be filled by the actual information? I am running 17.10 and set up my network using netplan
<brainwash> derphili1: what prevents you from doing it?
<derphili1> brainwash: well isnt this actually overwritten by services upon reboot?
<d1rewolf> all, I upgraded yesterday from 17.04 to 17.10. I'm successfully running wayland+gnome on three external monitors (plugged into laptop). However, "gnome-control-center display" won't allow me to drag my monitors to re-order them...they're firmly stuck. any ideas how to fix, or...
<d1rewolf> to troubleshoot? I'd love to file a bug, but not sure where to begin to determine where the blame lays
<lotuspsychje> d1rewolf: #ubuntu+1 for 17.10 issues please
<d1rewolf> lotuspsychje: isn't this....#ubuntu+1? 
<lotuspsychje> d1rewolf: yes mate
<lotuspsychje> oops my bad
<lotuspsychje> d1rewolf: its not recommended to update yet to 17.10
<d1rewolf> lotuspsychje: yes, I'm finding that out the hard way ;-/
<d1rewolf> I'm second guessing my decision...may do a manual re-install of 17.04. I'm running on an encrypted partition though, so I'm not certain how difficult that will be
<lotuspsychje> d1rewolf: final comes out in october
<lotuspsychje> d1rewolf: that means devs stil working on it right now
<d1rewolf> lotuspsychje: right. yep. in the past, i've had decent luck with daily builds, but not this time
<d1rewolf> off to find docs on how to install with an existing encrypted partition ;-)
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<d1rewolf> lotuspsychje: yeah, I'm not talking about ecryptfs. My entire partition/disk in encrypted...I get prompted on boot
<d1rewolf> I believe this is dm_crypt at action
<lotuspsychje> kk
<d1rewolf> is there a way to downgrade to 17.04 without a full system re-install?
<gonyere> d1rewolf - no
<d1rewolf> gonyere: ok, thanks. do you happen to know if the 17.04 installer recognizes existing encrypted partitions and offers to install to them?
<oerheks> gonyere +1
<d1rewolf> not encrypted private directories...whole existing dm_crypt-encrypted disks
<gonyere> i'm not sure, as I've never encrypted my entire drive, in part due to the issues so many have, but I would suspect so
<gonyere> d1rewolf - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<gonyere> d1rewolf - or, perhaps more relevant as your partition is already created and encyrypted: http://linuxbsdos.com/2014/05/28/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-on-encrypted-mbr-partitions/
<oerheks> d1rewolf, i think you need to boot into live mode first, unlock it
<oerheks> faster would be a reinstall, fresh
<d1rewolf> oerheks: ah, k. Thanks. I'll give that a shot. Thanks to you gonyere as well.
<Aliv3> hi i'd like to test ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> Aliv3: check daily url in the topic for downloading iso
<lotuspsychje> Aliv3: just keep in mind its still in developent right now, final release is october
<Aliv3>  also note im using fairly modern hardware (7th gen) and like to compile things :p
<Aliv3> im downloading the daily build now
<lotuspsychje> great Aliv3 tnx for help testing
<Aliv3> np, im a good tester  :) i'll find all da bugz
<Aliv3> is there source i can have to build?
<Aliv3> like for ubuntu, it's been a while tbh i was a skiddy last time i used ubuntu 
<nacc> Aliv3: source of what?
<Aliv3> like to build the distro ...
<nacc> Aliv3: no, you don't do that.
<nacc> it's nonsense
<Aliv3> :(
<Aliv3> sorry i'm used to gentoo/LFS
<nacc> Aliv3: right, use gentoo if you want to build everything
<Aliv3> if you can't build it where do the images come from :o
<nacc> Aliv3: you could build everything yourself, but that's not really worth anyone's time
<nacc> Aliv3: if you want that experience, go use gentoo
<Aliv3> how is it not worth anyones time?
<Aliv3> also it's not really about that, it's about pulling it all so i can have a total understanding of the infastructure and components, dependencies, etc. everything going on
<Aliv3> that way when i ineveitably break something i can immediately fix it and push upstream :)
<nacc> you don't have permission to push anything anywhere, afaict
<nacc> unless you mean upstream upstream and github issues?
<nacc> Aliv3: 1) why is it not worht your time? in the time you just spent arguing this, you could have booted an image and tested it.
<Aliv3> upstream upstream & github issues yes. like for example all the way to gnu make or wayland yanno
<nacc> Aliv3: 2) "total understanding" makes little sense here, you "completely" understand Gentoo?
<Aliv3> nacc, gentoo no, lfs yes if i were to go back to gentoo i could do it, and i dont intend on booting until i get home from uni which is in 1 hour
<Aliv3> for example when i work on atom editor i pull atom, electron, node js, v8, and ninja
<nacc> yes, that's one application.
<nacc> Aliv3: i don't have time to argue this anymore
<Aliv3> okay sorry to hinder your workflow i'll be back later
<tesko> not having much success there with your host
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-20
<glitsj16> freibooter: Hi, give the tweak tool a try
<glitsj16> or run gnome-shell-extension-prefs
<freibooter> I did ... same thing as with the "extensions" extension
<freibooter> Ubuntu dock can be enabled, that does nothing and next time I look it's disabled.
<glitsj16> maybe someone here has a clue, better restate your issue if you haven't already.. just logged in here so I might have missed that
<freibooter> Will do
<freibooter> Hey there, is anyone running 17.10 beta and was stupid enough to install "Dash to Dock", like me?
<freibooter> It killed Ubuntu Dock and I have no idea how to get it back ...
<freibooter> Installing dash to dock replaces ubuntu dock, worked well ... UNINSTALLING dash-to-dock doesn't bring it back, though.
<freibooter> Ever since I uninstalled dash to dock, Ubuntu Dock is dead as a doornail and I can#äät get it back.
<nacc> freibooter: i foudn for some extensionns, i had to enable them *and* click the little gear and enable them there
<nacc> freibooter: just an fyi
<nacc> freibooter: not sure if ubuntu dock is one of those
<freibooter>  I did both ... nope
<freibooter> dead
<glitsj16> freibooter: Have you checked in dconf-editor yet?
<freibooter> Nope, wouldnÄt even know what to look for
<glitsj16> You can do a search in dconf-editor, or navigate to org.gnome.shell.extensions and check what's there
<freibooter> There's a dash-to-dock entry
<glitsj16> Is dash-to-dock also still in org.gnome.shell > enabled-extensions?
<glitsj16> If so, edit it out
<freibooter> It is, will do
<glitsj16> Not sure that will suffice, you need to check there as well whether ubuntu-dock is in the enabled-extensions array
<freibooter> Brilliant, that did it.
<glitsj16> great :)
<freibooter> Nope, that was it ... reappeared the second that string was removed.
<freibooter> Amazing
<freibooter> Thank you so much.
<glitsj16> You're welcome
<freibooter> That probably still shouldn't happen ... I mean, dash-to-dock is still an official package
<glitsj16> enjoy the beta
<freibooter> I'll file a bug
<glitsj16> freibooter: yes, it's quite odd.. and dash-to-dock is popular, might trick many new users
<freibooter> There's no UI für enabled-extension that i missed, right?
<glitsj16> gnome-tweak-tool, or gnome-tweak (might have been renamed) are the ususal GUI tools, and gnome-shell-extension-prefs
<glitsj16> might be something new, I haven't actually tested 17.10 yet
<freibooter> Both work, neither actually does anything useful ...
<freibooter> Everything in the extension settings was off ...
<freibooter> turning it on made no visible difference. I mean, Ubuntu AppIndicator was clearly functional, yet still listed as OFF
<glitsj16> I'm not sure against which package you'd file a bug..
<freibooter> And dash-to-dock only appeared inside that one string in dconf editor ... even thoung ubnuntu dock still seems to use the dash-to-dock named string everywhere else.
<glitsj16> dconf might be involved, as it still kept dash-to-dock in the enabled array, even while you removed that via apt correct?
<freibooter> Ah well, having a dock makes this whole thing a whole lot more usable now.
<freibooter> Yep, that's correct and source of the error.
<freibooter> Now I just wish I could move that "all applications" button into the left hand corner ... when the thing is on the bottom it's on the right. That's a terrible location on a dual monitor set-up
<freibooter> But I think that may be too much to ask
<glitsj16> Hang on, I used an extension once to do something similar, let me check what's it called
<freibooter> Found it! There's an entry in dash-to-dock in dconf editor
<freibooter> "show on top"
<freibooter> Still works with Ubuntu dock, even though there is no UI for it
<freibooter> So much better ... slam mouse into left corner and click works again
<freibooter> org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock show-apps-at-top true
<glitsj16> nice find :)
<freibooter> Now I juts need that weather extension on top and trhis is a nice usable desktop
<freibooter> Oh, nice, this works on Wayland, too: http://www.theironsamurai.com/chrome-screen-tearing-on-linux-enable-override-software-rendering-list/ ... now Chrome is usable as well.
<freibooter> (Yeah, I know, not that open but it syncs nicely with Android)
<freibooter> Thanks again for all you help, glitsj16. You really were a life saver.
<freibooter> have a good night
<glitsj16> freibooter: Quite alright, likewise!
<lotuspsychje> anyone noticed screen issues on last updates for Xwayland?
<lotuspsychje> i had edges gone on irc channel tabs, close/minimize buttons gone on windows and overal sluggishness opening programs from dock
<jk^> hi all please, how to request a cancellation of a pastebin pasted for error? on paste.ubuntu.com?
<tomreyn> jk^: maybe kuhlmant in #canonical-sysadmin can help, but just maybe...
<knittl> hi. I installed 17.10 but now rhythmbox will not show full title on mp3 files. it looks like it is displaying id3v1 tags, even though v2 exists. rhythmbox is version 3.4.1
<knittl> easytag shows the correct (full) information
<knittl> I didn't observe this behavior on my other pc (which still runs 17.04)
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-21
<salty-horse> hi. I'm on artful with gnome flashback. I noticed that the window manager style(?) has changed from 17.04. when the window's maximized, the rightmost pixel of the screen isn't in the window, so things like dragging the scrollbar in firefox doesn't work. (however, the "window close" button in the top decoration does work on the right-most pixel). can something be done about this? I'm not sure which component is responsible
<lotuspsychje> anyone else got this after recent updates?
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1718653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1718653 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Windows buttons gone on specific programs" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Faux> Can anyone run perf (sudo perf record -a -g sleep 2)? I have an up-to-date Artful install (that's been through a hell of upgrades) where perf fails like LP #1702056: /usr/lib/linux-tools/4.13.0-11-generic/perf: error while loading shared libraries: libbfd-2.29-system.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1702056 in linux (Ubuntu) "perf broken on 4.11.0-9-generic (artful): /usr/lib/linux-tools/4.11.0-9-generic/perf: error while loading shared libraries: libbfd-2.28-system.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702056
<uebera||> Hi. On Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS, it's not possible to use OverlayFS in conjunction w/ ZFS (0.6.5.6-0ubuntu18). Has/is this been/being addressed recently/in the near future? AuFS (4.x-rcN-20160111/Kernel 4.10.0-35.39~16.04.1) works, but chokes on GlusterFS volumes, so a ZFS+GlusterFS combination is currently impossible. Sigh.
<nacc> uebera||: is there a bug?
<uebera||> Good question. As far as I see, nobody has reported this at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/ (there are two other overlayfs related problems). Guess I need to file a new bug...
<nacc> that would be my first step, yeah
<cajhne> Hi folks. I'm trying to turn off the dash to dock extension in 17.10
<cajhne> it seems to strangely be already off.
<cajhne> Or at least the switch is, yet the dock is still there.
<cajhne> Known bug or?
<cajhne> extension called "Ubuntu dock"
<cajhne> visible in gnome-tweak-tool
<Bashing-om> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 46470 kB, installed size 112768 kB
<kiroma> Why has Firefox been reverted to version 50 in Artful?
<kiroma> I swear to god if I get redirected 4th time...
<brainwash> reverted? it has been stuck with 50 since the beginning
<kiroma> Oh
<brainwash> a newer version was available in -proposed all the time
<kiroma> Okay thanks.
<brainwash> but it was never moved from there due to some build errors on certain architectures
<brainwash> yeah. kinda sad
<kiroma> Zesty and Xenial though have 55 in upstream
<kiroma> Do they not have the same issue?
<brainwash> bug 1715030
<ubottu> bug 1715030 in meta-gnome2 (Ubuntu) "Please remove firefox from artful on ppc64el" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715030
<kiroma> Oh thanks
<brainwash> looks like the problem is present in xenial and zesty also
<brainwash> but security actually matters on those releases, so firefox 55 was pushed to the users
<kiroma> Ah I see.
<cajhne> I'm trying to turn off the dash to dock extension in 17.10, but the switch is off even though the dock is still there...
<cajhne> anyone else not able to turn off the dock extension?
<cajhne> it's called "ubuntu dock" in tweak tool
<brainwash> cajhne: bug 1713020
<ubottu> bug 1713020 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Dock extension cannot be disabled in the Ubuntu session" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713020
<cajhne> thanks brainwash
<cajhne> huh, I don't get it.. it's "not a bug" that there is a switch, flipped to the wrong position, and it's not possible to turn off the dock with it?
<cajhne> That bug was marked "invalid" but it's clearly valid. Just read that whole page and there's nothing abouthow to turn off the ubuntu flvoured dash to dock
<brainwash> cajhne: best to add a comment to the report
<brainwash> or, ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<cajhne> brainwash: eh, they already know about it and have marked it invalid.
<cajhne> The work-around is to install dash to dock extension, set auto-hide, turn off dodge window, and set pressure threshold to 300
<cajhne> then it pretty much acts like vanilla gnome again.
<cajhne> Guess I'll add that to the comments.
<brainwash> well yeah. however, maybe they could tweak it so that it's not confusing the user who tries to disable it
<brainwash> or?
<cajhne> brainwash: yea, I dunno. They know it's broken, they want to pretend like it's not. Whatever.
<cajhne> I've added instructions for getting the dock back to how it is in vanilla gnome.
<cajhne> I'm sure most people will probably not bother.
<cajhne> The dock looks good and functions well enough, I just like a much cleaner desktop than most.
<cajhne> I'm frankly jazzed as hell that nautilus got updated with the "new" multiple file rename stuff.
<cajhne> the 5 second bootup time is nice as well. :)
<cajhne> So it's not like they did a bad job, and I understand the decision. Just wish they could add one more option for "off"
<cajhne> (I added that request to the bug at the end)
<brainwash> suggestions are good and can make the difference
<cajhne> Oh yea, and the new shade that hides what you were working on before you suspended your laptop... that has needed to happen for like 6years now.
<cajhne> So it's finally not a security vulnerability anymore.
<cajhne> (albeit a relatively minor one)
<brainwash> didn't know about that
<cajhne> yea, in the last (don't know how many) versions of ubuntu, if you suspended your laptop, it would show you the screen you were working on for up to several seconds before showing you the login. :P
<brainwash> aha. ok, this sounds familiar
<cajhne> it was more embarrassing than a real security risk.
<cajhne> Privacy risk.
<brainwash> common issue across different desktop environments, and even custom sessions
<cajhne> But anyway, it's gone now in this ver of ubuntu (finally)
<brainwash> cool :)
<cajhne> Yea, really happy.
<cajhne> have you tried out the new multi-file rename dialog in nautilus?
<brainwash> no. personally I just run a very minimal ubuntu 17.10
<cajhne> just select a few files (like photos from a camera), and hit F2 as if you were going to rename a file.
<brainwash> from time to time I test the Ubuntu desktop though
<cajhne> you should have nautilus. :)
<brainwash> that sounds handy
<cajhne> It is. It even shows you what the changes will look like before you hit okay.
<brainwash> gnome 3 is in a much better shape now, but it took way too long to get there
<cajhne> You can sequence them numerically automatically.
<cajhne> Worth it.
<cajhne> It's desktop-handling is second to none.
<cajhne> And has been copied by both Apple and Microsoft in recent years.
<cajhne> (Apple first, then MS)
<cajhne> and Gnome still does it better.
<cajhne> top-down desktops makes for the most intuitive priority list.
<cajhne> It's excelent.
<cajhne> anyway, thanks brainwash for your help. I'd have never found that bug.
<brainwash> you're welcome cajhne 
<freibooter> Hey there, anyone here?
<freibooter> well, bye
<valorie> pffff
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-22
<TimApple> hello, I noticed snaps don't show up in 'show applications' the only way I can seem to launch them is to go to ubuntu software and launch them from there. This normal?
<johnny_|_> Hi. I am trying to connect 2 4k monitors on 17.10. Sometimes I even manage to do that but right now when I connect second monitor the screen is black and I can see mouse cursor both on laptop screen and first external monitor. What to do from here?
<johnny_|_> I cannot do anything except hard reset.
<johnny_|_> I think xrandr is super buggy. Now it gives me Floating point exception.
<ducasse> johnny_|_: which graphics drivers?
<johnny_|_> ducasse: I am talking about live boot from usb, gpu is 1060 mobile
<ducasse> you will probably have better luck on a regular install with the right proprietary driver
<johnny_|_> ducasse: how can I add proprietary driver?
<ducasse> install, then choose the driver in the software and updates dialog
<johnny_|_> it "hangs" on Started User Manager for UID 121.
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-384
<ubottu> Package nvidia-384 does not exist in artful
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-375
<ubottu> nvidia-375 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375): NVIDIA binary driver - version 375.82. In component restricted, is optional. Version 375.82-0ubuntu3 (artful), package size 40559 kB, installed size 161455 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - see what we can do .
<johnny_|_> I removed nvidia driver... and can see dekstop again.
<johnny_|_> https://paste.debian.net/987313
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: nvidia recommends the 384 verison driver . Available in our trusted PPA . Want to try it and see ?
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: can you tell me how to add ppa
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: Sure . run ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf 'then run :  sudo apt add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-384 ' is one way to do it .
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: thanks, would you also recommend reinstall xserver-xorg after that?
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: quick note. I don't have xorg.conf I have xorg.conf.09222017
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: No. re-install of any other components "should" not be required . 
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: Not having the config file might be an issue , as with optimus set up that file IS required !
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: add-repository gives me Invalid operation add-repository
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: oh it was just dash instead of whitespace
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: typo on my part :( ' sudo add-apt-repository 
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: Once installed I do expect the nvidia installer to create that config file !
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: it doesn't look promising... Screen is blinking. Let me record and read it to you what it says.
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: A start job is running for Hold until boot process finishes (20s / no limit)
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: SSD .. trim check in progress ??
<johnny_|_> back to blinking Started User Manager for UID 121.
<johnny_|_> google gives me that this is some kind of xserver issue
<johnny_|_> but xorg.conf file is there
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: I tried with slim instead of gdm3 but I get blank page also.
<Bashing-om> Jikan: show ' dpkg - l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: ^^ sorry .
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: with lightdm I can see login but when I try to login I get blank screen for a sec and then redirect back to login screen.
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: https://paste.debian.net/987323/ had to retype it but the main thing is there
<johnny_|_> lightdm is working with 2 external 4k monitors + laptop's but cannot get into d
<johnny_|_> ^^ DE
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: ' dpkg - l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ' as I want to see it complete .
<johnny_|_> http://termbin.com/n10o
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: is this normal that xorg is running in failsafe? http://termbin.com/rbfh
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: reading.
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: Let's see if we can see what X is so unhappy about : ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<johnny_|_> http://termbin.com/229l
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: ^^ i3 is working :P
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: As i3 works, then we know it is config issues in the other DE's at fault .
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: Huh ?? What are you booting ? " BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz.efi " Looks to be the live environment ??
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: I am booting into persistent partition.
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: Sorry then . I do not know that invironment . " 1394.974] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. " But X is not at all happy ! I do not have the experience to know the why here .
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: thank you for your time. Really appreciate it. I hope someone can look into that issue and fix it.
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: I do not know that there is a "fix" as the live environment by definition is read only .
<johnny_|_> Bashing-om: it has persistent partition. It saves whatever you do.
<Bashing-om> johnny_|_: More like it can save some things . How it relates to kernel things is a lot different . But as I say . I do not have the experience to know .
<kkremitzki> I'm seeing Firefox version 50.1.0 in artful right now, is that the planned release version or is it expected to change?
<ducasse> bug 1715030
<ubottu> bug 1715030 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Please remove firefox from artful on ppc64el" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715030
<ducasse> kkremitzki: ^^
<kkremitzki> Ah, interesting reading, thank you.
<kkremitzki> I definitely would not have expected that to be the cause
<ducasse> 55 is in -proposed, there is no -security for artful yet
<ducasse> !info firefox artful-proposed
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 55.0.2+build1-0ubuntu4 (artful-proposed), package size 42408 kB, installed size 162123 kB
<kkremitzki> Great, I just enabled it and upgraded
<Smedles> Hi all - anyone else seeing issues with 17.10 not auto suspending reliably?
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-23
<jtaylor> how do you suspend in the new gnome shell?
<jtaylor> I guess only via systemctl suspend ._.
<azaki> jtaylor: hm, that doesn't sound right. =o
<jtaylor> I cant find a gui button for it :(
<azaki> usually when you click the power off button it should ask you if you want to restart, shutdown, or suspend i believe.
<azaki> (the power button in the top right corner menu)
<jtaylor> its just cancel restart and shutdown
<oerheks> add the shell extention https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/gnome-shell-extension-suspend-button
<oerheks> suspend itself can give issues, maybe that is why it is not included to prevent headaches
<brunch_> jtaylor: hold the shutdown button in the gui
<brunch_> it switches to a pause button
<jtaylor> wow thats real intuitive ...
<brunch_> I know right! :D
<jtaylor> why would I click the shutdown button when I want to suspend?
<brunch_> I accidentally discovered it
<jtaylor> I'm not even going to test that before I want to turn my pc off for today :/
<jtaylor> but thanks
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-24
<roasted> is anybody else noticing that their task tray icons (some of them anyway) disappear when locking screen + coming back into session? I had quassel, nextcloud, and telegram up there. CTRL L'd, screen went dark, authenticated to session again and nextcloud + telegram are gone.
#ubuntu+1 2018-09-19
<banisterfiend> hi, so i'm trying to understand my new output from 'resolvectl status' in ubuntu 18.10. i now get: https://gist.github.com/banister/88fa515493612260e6db03d6b5ebfc01 which includes a ~. in domains but in ubuntu 18.04 i didn't have the ~. in domains it just had localdomain, anyone know what the difference is?
#ubuntu+1 2018-09-22
<Bashing-om> !info darktable cosmic
<ubottu> Package darktable does not exist in cosmic
<avis> anyone have any ideas for ubuntu for the next release ?  new features, things it didn't have.  things that don't cause it to die
<avis> did you all go to the ubuntu release party that only happens online ?  
#ubuntu+1 2018-09-23
<dupondje> I upgraded to 18.10, but seems like SSL is doing weird?
<dupondje> alot of SSL connections just seems to hang
<dupondje> somebody else had this
<dupondje> ?
<dupondje> $ openssl s_client -connect packagecloud.io:443
<dupondje> CONNECTED(00000003)
<dupondje> and then hang forever
<hggdh> dupondje: try typing Q at the console at this point
<hggdh> dupondje: it is not SSL gone weird, it is how openssl behaves
<hggdh> dupondje: or run openssl s_client -connect packagecloud.io:433 < /dev/null 
<hggdh> dupondje: finally, your output is different from mine for the same command you show
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-16
<Bashing-om> Closing out and going down for rest and recuperation.
<karlthane> Has anyone been able to test ZFS on root via the installer? I have not been able to find the option, nor will it let me create zfs filesystems in the partition manager.
<tomreyn> karlthane: i haven't, but note that there are at least four different installers, so be sure to mention which one you tried.
<lordcirth_> karlthane, hi. I am interested but haven't seen it yet in either the server or desktop ISO.
<karlthane> tomreyn: eoan-desktop-amd64.iso from 2019-09-09 09:11 was the latest I tried. Tried a few others before. Same issue. If someone has link to build that actually has the zfs stuff in the installer I have real hardware to test it on.
<lordcirth_> Someone told me that the ZFS stuff is in a separate testing ISO.
<karlthane> The question is where is that ISO?
<valorie> karlthane: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/desktop-team-update-monday-26th-august-2019/12326/3 has some mention of zfs but I have been unable to find an ISO with the option
<OerHeks> i find only tutors howto setup with the live iso
<OerHeks> not directly from ubiquity
<valorie> you might ask in #ubuntu-devel if anyone is working on a test ISO
<valorie> and that discourse string has a couple of devel names you could ask directly
<OerHeks> here it shows a grub option, https://ubuntu.com/blog/enhancing-our-zfs-support-on-ubuntu-19-10-an-introduction
<valorie> right, but the text under that graphic says "Any existing ZFS on root user will automatically get those benefits as soon as they update to Ubuntu 19.10."
<valorie> control f on that page does not find "iso" anywhere
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-17
<letterrip> is there a way to disable my WLAN hardware switch?
<letterrip> it is currently mapped to keycode 246 = XF86WLAN NoSymbol XF86WLAN
<letterrip> i try and change its state with rfkill, but that is ignored
<TJ-> letterrip: just came in, saw your last 2 messages. having trouble with soft or hard block on wifi? is it an Acer or Asus system?
<letterrip> TJ- Sony VAIO
<letterrip> hard block
<letterrip> it fails intermittently - can be 'fixed' sometimes by pressing on the case
<lordcirth_> letterrip, if it's bound to a keycode, could you unbind it in your keymap?
<TJ-> which Vaio model? I have one I don't use now but that had the same kind of issue - I had to resolder and/or adjust the physical switch 
<TJ-> I found if I 'rammed' the switch to the enable position it was fine for a long time but it would eventually disengage and I'd have to repeatedly push it back n forward roughly to get it to re-enagage, so I took it apart and fixed it permanently
<letterrip> TJ- VGN-AR320E - i think it is the same as one of hte older Acer/Asus - I could potentially disable the system and fix the physical switch - but if possible would prefer a kernel/software method
<TJ-> letterrip: if a hard block is happening there's nothing you can do in software
<letterrip> TJ- it is a hardware switch, but I think the kernel can ignore it
<letterrip> ie it isn't interrupting the powersupply to the wifi - the kernel just 'knows' it is supposed to turn the wifi off/on
<TJ-> letterrip: do you know if on that model the sony-laptop module controls rfkill function?
<letterrip> using rfkill doesn't work
<TJ-> looking at the kernel's rfkill module, it only has 1 param, master_switch_mode and that only controls the effect of SW_RFKILL_ALL 
<letterrip> TJ- ah
<letterrip> TJ- I've read elsewhere that 'disabling the sony_laptop' module has worked for others to disable the hardware switch
<letterrip> on related models
<TJ-> sony-laptop.c has a lot of code handling rfkill too so looks like the signals come in via ACPI, where it calls sony_call_snc_handle() to get the switch state
<TJ-> letterrip: it might do, yes
<TJ-> you may also lose other functionality too 
<letterrip> ok - will look at the source, and maybe make a local modification
<letterrip> thanks for the help
<TJ-> letterrip: I did some exhaustive analysis of the ACPI of a range of Vaio models some time back, I'm trying to find where I left it so you can take a look
<letterrip> ah cool
<TJ-> Grrr... took me ages, had to remember how to map a directory from an old expired domain to a new domain! https://iam.tj/projects/snc/   -- it's analysis of the ACPI methods of a large number of models which we used to develop the sony-laptop module functions
<letterrip> TJ- greatly appreciated
<TJ-> I'm struggling to remember which method dealt with rfkill... it may have been GWDP
<letterrip> k
<TJ-> it may also have had some involvement of the methods dealing with extended key scan-code ... I don't have my original notes any more... I was wondering/hoping this data might point to a way to selectively disable hardware kill... but the easy way of course is to try it with sony-laptop unloaded
<TJ-> blimey, that brings back memories - those tables were all auto-generated using awk scripts
<letterrip> TJ- yeppers
<letterrip> thanks for the pointer
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-18
<FurretUber> Are there Fabulous Flamingo daily builds available? I can only find Eoan Ermine builds...
<tomreyn> i'd expect ferocious ferret dailies only after eoan release.
<qwertuttyty> USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VL805 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 30 [XHCI]) PCI-e, MBR F2FS. Need check: if you turn on the computer with an inserted flash drive, it is not visible in 19.10 there is nothing to mount. Gparteg and Disks do not see flash drive. There 's no such thing with Windows. flash drive 3.0. Do you have the same thing with your flash drive connected? Or is it only with an external usb card?
<qwertuttyty> ubuntu-mate
<qwertuttyty>  I need the flash drive to be visible without reconnection when I turn on the computer with the inserted flash drive.
<qwertuttyty> i have built-in motherboard only usb 2.0
<toe_head2001> I'm currently using Xubuntu Eoan Ermine. On the 11th, the kernel upgraded to 5.3. I have not been able to suspend this computer since. The screen goes black, but it stays fully powered on.What can I do to find the cause? Kernel logs? x server logs? Something else?
<tomreyn> toe_head2001: system logs is a good thing to start with. run this after the system failed to wake from suspend to share your logs: journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999 
<tomreyn> toe_head2001: also edit /etc/default/grub to use   nosplash    and to not use     splash quiet
<tomreyn> !bootlog | toe_head2001:this also
<ubottu> toe_head2001:this also: To get a more verbose log of the boot process, add the following !kernelparm: debug systemd.log_level=info
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<toe_head2001> Ok, I'll be back in a few...
<toe_head2001> Here's my log: https://termbin.com/itcx
<tomreyn> when you created this log, you had booted with "quiet splash", so you will not have seen any error messages on screen. the log is fine, though.
<tomreyn> while creating ths log linux believed that it entered suspend just fine.
<toe_head2001> Regarding "nosplash", I didn't reboot before trying to suspend. Oops. I'll suspend again now that I've rebooted, and see if there's any more verbose that's helpful.
<tomreyn> however, the system hit an iwlwifi (intel wireless kernel module) related kernel bug before it entered suspend. that's not ideal. and you should generally investigate this issue to ensure your system operates properly.
<toe_head2001> Would it matter if I'm using IWD instead of WPA_supplicant?
<toe_head2001> I'll switch back, and see if anything changes
<tomreyn> hmm, maybe, i have no experience with IWD
<toe_head2001> Switching back from IWD made no difference, and the log looks much the same. https://termbin.com/5nu2
<toe_head2001> I'll keep digging...
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-19
<tomreyn> if you search your previous log at https://termbin.com/itcx for "Comm: iwd" you'll see that the iwlwifi issue was due to IWD, though 
<tomreyn> those ACPI memory region conflicts can cause resume issues.
<tomreyn> or i suspect this can be so. i've seen them on other systems which had suspend issues.
<tomreyn> so maybe not "cause", but an indication
<tomreyn> this should be an issue with a graphics chipset:
<tomreyn> ACPI Warning: \_SB.PCI0.PEG3.VID._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20190703/nsarguments-59)
<tomreyn> ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG3.VID_: failed to evaluate _DSM
<tomreyn> this is about intel ME, i think:
<tomreyn> mei mei::55213584-9a29-4916-badf-0fb7ed682aeb:01: Could not read FW version
<tomreyn> mei mei::55213584-9a29-4916-badf-0fb7ed682aeb:01: FW version command failed -5
<tomreyn> https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html may help to work around suspend / ACPI issues. but the fact that it worked for you before the 5.3 upgrade and doesn't work now rather sounds like a regression.
<tomreyn> toe_head2001: ^
<toe_head2001> I'll try that out.
<toe_head2001> The acpi_osi change made no difference
<tomreyn> if you followed the instructions on this page you'd usually do multiple reboots.
<tomreyn> with different values set
<toe_head2001> Yeah, I just used the one that made the most sense for this computer: "Windows 2009". I can try "Windows 2006", but the other ones are much older.
<tomreyn> i'd say focus on better logging, not missing what's reported (use a serial console if possible) and other options then https://askubuntu.com/questions/16239/how-to-debug-suspend
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<tomreyn> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/power/basic-pm-debugging.txt
<tomreyn> and i'd recommend using systemd, not one of the other options such as uswsusp, pm-utils
<guiverc> simple question: ubuntu 19.10 live; right-clicking for menu - what package is handling the menu that should appear  (it's not appearing where expected near my cursor, often on wrong display..)
<guiverc> gnome-shell I take it... can't imagine it's new bug, searching..
<lotuspsychje> karlthane did you talk to lordcirth_ yet?
<lordcirth_> lotuspsychje, we did, neither of us found the ISO we were looking for.
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> you think its not pushed yet till final?
<lordcirth_> I suspect it won't make it into 19.10, though it's possible. I think the hope is to merge into 20.04 before freeze.
<lordcirth_> But who knows
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> how was that package called again?
<lordcirth_> What package? We were looking for the ISO with ZFS support in the installer. I'm not sure if it is a separate package or what.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<tomreyn> did you check the desktop teams' trello?
<tomreyn> https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle (from #ubuntu-desktop channel topic)
<tomreyn> https://trello.com/c/xwoCWHAp/220-zfs-september-work
<tomreyn> https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+ref/zfs_install
<tomreyn> https://git.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/log/?h=zfs_install
<tomreyn> lordcirth_: looks like you need to use (syslinux) boot parameter "use_zfs" to enable (allow for) the selection of "experimental zfs" on the installer.
<lordcirth_> tomreyn, I didn't know it existed! Thanks!
<lordcirth_> karlthane, ^
<tomreyn> i guess it won't be in subiquity, though. https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity/pull/346
<lordcirth_> tomreyn, I added 'use_zfs' to the boot string, before the '---'. I don't see ZFS. does it need to be after the '---'?
<lordcirth_> I tried after, that didn't work either.
<lordcirth_> Is eoan-desktop-amd64.iso the wrong ISO?
<OerHeks> EOAN should be right, daily build?
<lordcirth_> I zsynced http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/eoan-desktop-amd64.iso just now, yeah
<tomreyn> lordcirth_: that'd be the right image, i'd say, and it'd have to be before the three dashes (anything after those is added to the installed systems' /etc/default/grub). but as you may have noticed on the trello, the integration into syslinux is not yet done, so i assume the boot parameter may not be implemented, yet.
<lordcirth_> Ah, ok
<tomreyn> i.e. "Experimental features option in isolinux" https://github.com/orgs/ubuntu/projects/1#card-22118218
<tomreyn> in my interpretation, jibels' code at https://git.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/log/?h=zfs_install has been filed as a merge request against the main ubiquity:master repository / branch and is currently pending review https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/372690
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-21
<svendre> hello, I am interested in testing the 19.10 release.  My question is, if I install the OS (not liveboot) on top of ZFS, how difficult would it be to change it to a newer, official release in the future while leaving the initial ZFS filesystem infrastructure in place?  I realize I could have problems with a beta and the filesystem it creates, but my understanding is that the filesystem itself is mature, and the beta is 
<svendre> mostly about the installer process..
<svendre> I'm pretty excited about this release, despite the licensing stuff I've heard, I think ZFS (on root) is a huge milestone for linux
<tomreyn> svendre: the plan (and an implementation which is in the works) is to add experimental (!) ZFS support to the 19.10 desktop installer. if future ubuntu versions will also support ZFS you'll be able to upgrade to those. i am unsure whether predictions on whether this will be the case are currently possible.
<svendre> tomreyn: I guess I was talking about if I download the daily image now (before the final release of 19.10 or newer), when the final release comes out, can the "beta" releases or whatever you call them be upgraded to the final releases?
<tomreyn> svendre: while none of this is supported, yes, you can usually upgrade pre-release installations to release versions just fine by installing updates.
<svendre> tomreyn: thanks, good enough for me.  I'll give it a try and report anything buggy if I encounter it.
<tomreyn> svendre: if installation defaults would change in the meantime, though (such as, e.g., which parameters file systems are created with) you'd loose this change, though.
<tomreyn> svendre: this said, i checked two days agao and back then is wasn't easily possible to test the daily installers with ZFS
<svendre> tomreyn: ok.  I'm a pretty good person to test it out, I guess it'll be exciting.
<svendre> I was just playing with SmartOS.. oh man.. good ideas there, but really, typing in a huge UUID of an image name in low rez kind of turned me off.
<tomreyn> svendre: you're basically waiting for https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/372690
<misternumberone> hi i am on 19.10 kernel 5.3 mesa 19.3 and I recently switched from NVIDIA to AMD. I use multihead and I need a single X screen across all monitors, so that fullscreen applications are never told the physical resolution, only the virtual resolution. This is achieved with Xinerama and nvidiaXineramaInfo setting when using the nvidia proprietary driver. However, using xrandr --setmonitor for the same result on AMD and the open 
<misternumberone> source mesa/amdgpu/RadeonSI driver like the arch wiki advises does not obscure the physical resolution from fullscreen applications. Is there a way to create a single X screen from multiple physical displays using amdgpu?
<misternumberone> I am using 19.10 because my graphics card (radeon rx 5700 xt) is not supported by any kernel older than 5.3. The kernel documentation states that creating virtual displays for randr forwarding should be supported, but when I add that kernel parameter it does not add any virtual displays to xrandr. https://dri.freedesktop.org/docs/drm/gpu/amdgpu.html
<tomreyn> bionic-proposed (18.04 LTS) has linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge | 5.3.0.12.83
<misternumberone> tomreyn:  thanks for the suggestion but it appears that the newest mesa for bionic is 19.0.8 and support for my graphics card was added in 19.2
<tomreyn> oh ok. then, unless oibaf or padoka also offer this mesa version *and* a 5.3+ kernel image, you're doing exactly the right thing. ;)
<tomreyn> do you want me to have a look at and second guess whether you configured amdgpu's virtual_display correctly?
<tomreyn> i'm not sure this is actually what you want / need, though
<tomreyn> misternumberone: maybe this would be an alternative: https://www.displaylink.com/products/find?cat=3&res=3840x2160&num=2&vid_dp=1
<tomreyn> though i don't know how performant those are, never used their products. but they're said to usually work fine on ubuntu.
<misternumberone> tomreyn:  sure here is my grub cfg also i am reading about that product https://paste.linux.community/view/raw/01d8d296 and im a little busy ill respond soon
<tomreyn> that's unrelated, but in case you don't know it, and since you seem to be a power user, you may be interested in this as well: https://www.mesa3d.org/envvars.html
<tomreyn> note there's also #amdgpu here on freenode. this is mostly used by driver developers, but maybe they'd help there, too.
<tomreyn> the user named Venemo has actually answered support questions there in the past.
<tomreyn> about virtual_display, have you tried     amdgpu.virtual_display=0000:01:00.0,1    instead? i assume you have verified that this address points to the correct device by using    lspci -s 0000:01:00.0,1    ?
<tomreyn> (i'm suggesting to add the extra 0)
<tomreyn> i assume what virtual_display really does is to just add more (virtual) 'screens' though, which can then be configured, too.
<misternumberone> "lspci -s 0000:01:00.0" yields "01:00.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device 1478 (rev c1)", if I add the ",1" it yields "lspci: -s: Invalid function number". I can add the 0 you did and try that just in case, even though lspci doesn't seem to need the 0
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-22
<tomreyn> yes, i also noticed lspci doesn't need it just now. it's just that the module documentation lists two 'x', not just one, and i don't know how it would treat it. so worth a try.
<misternumberone> the goal with the vritual screen is to use it to try the solution to my problem discussed in this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=214841
<tomreyn> run update-pciids to maybe have lspci output something better than "[AMD/ATI] Device 1478 (rev c1)"
<tomreyn> that's a clever approach with this arch forum post :)
<misternumberone> tomreyn:  that command without root prints a read-only message, with permissions yields "Downloaded daily snapshot dated 2019-09-18 03:15:02". using the same lspci command again gives the same output no change. my graphics card is AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT
<misternumberone> tomreyn:  unfortunately my computer does not have a USB-C port which seems to be required for that product
<tomreyn> i guess you need to register to https://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/1002/ and submit it then ;)
<tomreyn> about the displaylink adapters, they do not actually support linux on those two (yet?), sorry.
<Bashing-om> misternumberone: Have not followed this conversation - user here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2425799 details a how to that works for his AMD RX 5700.
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: it's running, the goal is to join two monitors and present them to applications as one.
<OerHeks> how about the wayland session ?
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Ouch .. thanks, However now "I know nothing" .
<misternumberone> Bashing-om:  I have full accelerated 3d opengl performance comparable to other operating systems using the mesa/amdgpu/RadeonSI open source driver - for windowed applications. fullscreen applications are glitching out in a way they didn't on the same display setup when i was using NVIDIA GPU because the X server is exposing the physical monitors' resolution to them, when I need the entire screen to be extended across all dis
<misternumberone> plays
<misternumberone> it's three identical-model 1920x1080 panels rotated left and used adjacent
<misternumberone> i need to use fullscreen across the full 3240x1920 space, which I achieved on nvidia by creating a single X screen, but I have as yet not found a way to achieve the same functionality on AMD
<misternumberone> i am going to update grub and reboot to see if adding that 0 helped activate a virtual display at all
<misternumberone> xrandr --properties still only lists 4 outputs corresponding to the physical outputs of my card (3 displayport 1 hdmi)
<tomreyn> and --listproviders is the same, too, i assume?
<misternumberone> hmm I noticed something wrong, i'll adjust it and see if there's a change
<misternumberone> and yeah xrandr --listproviders shows only the GPU itself
<misternumberone> with "outputs: 4"
<tomreyn> i'm out of ideas, suggest you ask in #amdgpu and / or the relevant AMD support forum.
<misternumberone> well i noticed that lspci | grep VGA reports that the pci address of my graphics card is actually 0000:03:00.0
<tomreyn> whoops
<tomreyn> i guess this explains why i had no hits when searching for "[AMD/ATI] Device 1478"
<misternumberone> so I used that in the kernel parameter. when I boot ubuntu normally, there is a moment where the screen is all gray, after POST but before the ubuntu logo. this may be GRUB2 because my boot menu is currently disabled, I can check this. however when I booted with the new parameters my screen turned gray and stayed that way. CPU was still active though. so i had to chroot and revert the parameter to come back
<tomreyn> it may be easier to edit those parameters from the grub menu then instead of making them permanent right away
<misternumberone> ok
